#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-20
<robotgeek> Tonio_: it's only 3 months old, i think it will take some time for "maturity"
<Tonio_> robotgeek: doesn't work for me
<Tonio_> robotgeek: can I paste you the output ?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I would like to to have a look at that........
<robotgeek> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> I don't understand, really
<Tonio_> robotgeek: http://pastebin.com/602615
<Tonio_> scanning doesn't work
<Tonio_> I simply instal networkmanager, and everything is perfect.........
<Tonio_> sounds stupid, but that is........
<robotgeek> Tonio_: really weird, i should say. 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: http://pastebin.com/602620
<Tonio_> is that what you where talking about ?
<Tonio_> networkmanager seems to be waiting a bit
<robotgeek> Tonio_: yes. network manager waits to initialise
<Tonio_> robotgeek: isn't there a way to get that working without network-manager ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: you may want to run that script and have tail -f /var/log/syslog in another konsole
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i am not running network-manager either
<Tonio_> robotgeek: okay
<Tonio_> the problem is that once networkmanager worked on the computer, I have to restart to recreate the issue
<robotgeek> Tonio_: yes, nm caused me more trouble than good, actually :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: rebooting once more to get the issue
<Tonio_> robotgeek: now working with your script
<Tonio_> sounds strange..........
<Lure> Tonio_, allee: just published https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave
<Lure> please have a look if you have time
<Lure> mbiebl will send e-mail to kubuntu-devel and I will include his point in wiki
<Tonio_> Lure: I totally agree :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: in fact the issue is really simple to correct........
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ , glad it works
<robotgeek> what did you do to make it work ootb?
<Tonio_> only ifconfig downup eth1 and that's it
<robotgeek> hmm, i wonder what the does
<Tonio_> robotgeek: no idea........
<Tonio_> I had an issue like this with my webcam
<Tonio_> I had to make a simple script that was unloading and reloading the driver during boot to make it work
<allee> Lure: I've had no change to test (k)powersave, but IMHO cpu freq scaling should be always on.  After I unplug/plug power, state was back to 'Performance' and not 'dynamic' as I had choosen explicitely before the unplug
<Tonio_> robotgeek: but honnestly, this driver is a pain to configure
<robotgeek> Tonio_: give it some time, it has been out for 2-3 months?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: ndiswrapper was making the job way easier
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yes, and what about the firmware ?
<allee> Lure: so 2 little buglets ;)
<Tonio_> any chance it is implemented soon ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: ndiswrapper doesn't work for me, i am on ppc
<Tonio_> robotgeek: ah ;)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: so about the firware ? do we have to extract it for legal reasons ?
<allee> Lure: add: Cons: needs more testing / feedback to the sure it's ready for dapper
<Lure> allee: this is default config setting - when AC is detected it switches to Perfromance
<Lure> allee: will do...
<robotgeek> Tonio_: yes, it is illegal to distribute, but i think we can host it in France, like the rest :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: okay :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: we have to wait for a compatible one so ;)
<allee> Lure: right, I only expected what when I switch to dynamic during pluged-in-power at is stays this way after unplug/plug
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i am not sure if firwares are different for different cards
<allee> Lure: maybe my expectation is wrong?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I will never understand this.......... why forbidding the distribution for a driver when the hardware is bought ? money already earne, so what the fucking problem is ?
<Lure> allee: see /etc/powersave/common
<Tonio_> s/earne/earned
<robotgeek> Tonio_: everyone scared of Apple's lawyers :)
<Lure> allee: we probably need to talk with upstream - I will add a section for open questions/issues
<robotgeek> Tonio_: gotta run, be back later
<Lure> allee: I think issue is that SuSE does such config through Yast (see that file)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: http://broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/driver-sla.php?driver=4401-Linux
<Tonio_> it appears they have gnu/gpl drivers...........
<Tonio_> I don't understand anything............
<Lure> maybe we need to write kde-guidance applet for that ;-)
<allee> Lure: Such a section is a good idea.  I changed back to 'performance' but set cpufreq scaling to dynamic.  Seem to work now.  Freq still at min of 600 MHz
<allee> Lure: page mention cpufreq monitor. Where is it?
<Lure> allee: just click on icon (left click)
<allee> Lure: AH, found it.  LMB click
<allee> :)
<Lure> allee: what you will probably see is CPU freq changing quite a lot 
<Lure> I suspect this is why linux battery life is cca 50% less that WinXP
<Lure> (+noatime, latop-mode...)
<allee> kpowersave: pros: s/better kdeapplet (/more features: /
<Lure> allee: just edit wiki and add
<allee> add * cleaner UI
<allee> Lure: okay, I didn't want to interfere with you.  editing now ...
<Lure> allee: I have to go for sleep anyhow - will have busy day tommorow at work...
<allee> Lure: sleep well.
<allee> Lure: ah, and really great page btw ;)
<Lure> allee: thanks and good night
<Tonio_> robotgeek: finally making a 2 lines scripts in rcS.d, working perfectly :)
<Tonio_> thanks for your help
<Tonio_> I will probably contact upstream to report the bug
<Parkotron> I'd like to propose a new cursor theme for Kubuntu. Where is the appropriate place to do so?
<Riddell> Parkotron: here
<Parkotron> Excellent.
<Parkotron> I think Pinux's Tux cursors (http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=19506&PHPSESSID=75096eaee4a17aad6c5dfc11d786be3e) are very slick, clean, usable, and match the general Kubuntu look very well.
<Parkotron> If desired a Kubuntu version could be whipped up very easily. Heck, even I could do it.
<Parkotron> The source is SVG so supporting different sizes is easy. I've seen a few complaints about Kubuntu Human being too small a high resolutions.
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not convinced
<Riddell> it seems a bit amateurish
<Riddell> kwwii is our artwork man, maybe he can offer a better opinion :)
<Parkotron> I'm not entirely set on these cursors, but I feel that the current default is way to grumpy and Gnomish. It works on Ubuntu, but I think Kubuntu needs something friendlier.
<Parkotron> Anyway, thanks for your consideration.
<Riddell> Parkotron: poke kwwii tomorrow, he might have more constructive comments
<Parkotron> Riddell: Will do, thanks. When's the best time to find him around?
<Riddell> Parkotron: anytime he's not asleep
<Riddell> he's on UTC+1
<robotgeek> okay, need some guidance here. http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/quickguide-web/C/ has screenshots. the screenshots theme is different from the [current]  default kubuntu one. How different will the kde theme be from what is current now 
<mornfall> the screenshot of adept is out of date :-)
<mornfall> robotgeek: in theory, 9th was UI freeze, so nothing should change from that point
<mornfall> robotgeek: but in the slewed variant, it was extended till mid-april
<robotgeek> mornfall: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2006-March/005520.html
<mornfall> robotgeek: there is a 2 week window between UI freeze and Doc freeze
<robotgeek> mornfall: yes, that it if it is approved. otherwise we have 10 days
<mornfall> robotgeek: in either case -- the problem is that apparently noone knows *when* the freezes started to be effective
<robotgeek> plus, the doc team has not made any recommendation on freezes, i am just trying to guage how much work will that tkae
<mornfall> robotgeek: which means the freeze is inefficient and the process borked -- i would count on the extended one
<mornfall> robotgeek: in case the freeze is not extended, it's not your fault that noone knew if the freeze is in effect or no
<robotgeek> mornfall: i wouldn't have thought of joining both the documents unless it's extended
<robotgeek> mornfall: no, the desktop guide is complete as such. 
<mornfall> robotgeek: if there are no screenshots and no UI changes, probably
<mornfall> since UI is maybe frozen and maybe not, it may actually change a fair bit ;-)
<robotgeek> mornfall: the Desktop Guide cleverly avoided all screenshots 
<robotgeek> lets see, what discussion happens on the mailing list. 
<mornfall> b0rk b0rk, people need to learn to respect freezes
<robotgeek> i just wanted information on if the UI would change further majorly. cause we don't want to chase a moving target 
<mornfall> robotgeek: that's what i wanted to answer -- but since noone knows it is frozen, it's potentially moving target yes
<mornfall> +if
<robotgeek> okay...
<mornfall> robotgeek: when you have some statement on the effect of UI freeze, i think you are safe
<robotgeek> yup
<robotgeek> weird...ui freeze depends on dapper delay approval depends on doc status depends on ui freeze
<mornfall> robotgeek: right, that's because (k)ubuntu teams are lacking in the scheduling department ;-)
<robotgeek> mathematically,  we need to fix one parameter atleast :)
<mornfall> the problem is that you shouldn't discuss moving freeze while the freeze should be in effect
<mornfall> not unless your team is "small enough"
<mornfall> (in which case it can just meet and make up a new schedule in an hour and everyone acknowledges)
<robotgeek> true, it is complicated
<mornfall> i would say it is far too late
<mornfall> it's like realizing that you won't finish in time two days after deadline
<mornfall> "oops"
<seaLne> is it possible to use rsync with cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<robotgeek> anyways, i am heading to bed
<Hobbsee> hey all
<freeflying> hi Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee learnt the hard way why it's a bad idea to leave the car headlights on!
<seaLne> walking isn't that bad :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> from there it is!
<viviersf> k right
<viviersf> i know this aint a help #
<viviersf> but i need info now
<viviersf> some idiot deleted a bunch of partitions
<viviersf> it possible to undelete em ?
<Hobbsee> oh dear...
<seaLne> maybe if they haven't been changed
<Hobbsee> there are certain drive recovery programs, so i suspect so, somehow...
<seaLne> have you looked at testdisk? it will restore deleted but unchanged partitions
<seaLne> how were they deleted?
<viviersf> seaLne, they used windows fdist just do delete the partitions
<seaLne> so all they did was fdisk changed stuff?
<seaLne> if so thats easy enough to undo
* Hobbsee reads the meeting logs, from the 4am meeting
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: I attended the first 15 minutes..
<Hobbsee> yeah i saw...
<Hobbsee> well, am seeing
<ubijtsa2> was okay, but noisier than the 9am on
<ubijtsa2> +e
<Hobbsee> just up to the start of the first meeting now
<ubijtsa2> hehe
<ubijtsa2> I still think my idea of distinguishing Dapper is alright...
<ubijtsa2> "Ubuntu 6-04, Vulcan Edition", "Because it lives longer and prospers"
<Ubugtu> ubuntu bug 6 in gdb "gdb package contains non-free GNU FDL documentation" [Normal,Resolved: notwarty]  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6
<ubijtsa2> perhaps a bit too geeky for some admittedly
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubijtsa2> I also thought of "Longlife Edition" (think batteries)
<viviersf> seaLne, building a bootcd quick
<viviersf> seaLne, will test it ( Hope it works )
<viviersf> seaLne, if i knew where the old parts where i could just use fdisk to do it 
<seaLne> testdisk is not that userfriendly but very effective
<Hobbsee> raphink: ping
<raphink> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> raphink: again, congratulations :P
<raphink> hehe :)
<viviersf> seaLne, one i get it booted i will ask you how to use it
<viviersf> seaLne, !!!!!!!!!!!
<viviersf> seaLne, OMFW
<viviersf> testdisk is a l33tn3s
<seaLne> heh
<seaLne> so it recovered it fine?
<AgarFu> hi
<raphink> hmmpf
<raphink> powersaved segfaults :(
<Lure> raphink: yes? on what?
<raphink> ppc
<raphink>  $ sudo powersaved
<raphink> Password:
<raphink> Segmentation fault
<raphink> nothing more
<raphink> no log, nothing
<Lure> interesting - maybe we should ask on powersaved mailing list about PPC support (
<Lure> I have not looked into anything else then i386
<raphink> Lure: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/powersave/+bug/35006
<Ubugtu> malone bug 35006 in powersave "powesaved segfaults" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Lure> raphink: which version of powersave? from mbiebl or from universe?
<raphink> ii  powersaved                             0.11.2-1                               power management daemon
<raphink> (from universe)
<Lure> this is old one... Can you try building your own from mbiebl sources?
<Lure> see KubuntuPowersave in wiki for link to his announcement
<raphink> sure
<freeflying> raphink: r u using kubntu on your pbook ?
<raphink> yes
<Lure> raphink: have sent inquiry to powersave-devel (with kubuntu-devel Cc) about PPC/amd64 support
<freeflying> raphink: after suspend-to-ram ,can sound works ?
<raphink> ok
<raphink> freeflying:  Idon't know, havent gone deeply into that yet
<raphink> is suspend-to-ram the default mode?
<raphink> when I close the comp, does it go to suspend to ram ?
<freeflying> raphink: y
<raphink> then yes
<raphink> I just have to switch the sound back to the right volume
<raphink> the sound gets switch to 0 when it suspends
<raphink> but it still works
<freeflying> raphink: ya , is it a bug 
<raphink> it doesn't seem to be
<raphink> unless we suppose the volume is supposed to be turned back to its previous value when waking up
<raphink> switching it to 0 seems actually like a feature
<freeflying> raphink: but we'd unmute sound after uncover the screen from s-t-r
<raphink> yes
<raphink> then you can consider this is a bug ;)
<freeflying> raphink:  :)
<viviersf> seaLne, yes i recovered it fine
<seaLne> cool
<sebas> Does the 6-week delay make it possible to have 3.5.2 in Dapper?
<raphink> well 3.5.2 should be out soon
<sebas> It's about a week, but still UVF and stuff.
<raphink> yes
<verwilst> hm, the new color scheme is a bit too high-contrast :$
<Huahua> hello Riddell    
<Huahua> may it write a kcontrol module in python
<Riddell> hello Huahua 
<Riddell> Huahua: if you wish, see kde-guidance for how it's done
<Huahua> Riddell: thanks you
<Hobbsee> evening Riddell 
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to fix checkinstall, and do the UVF thingo for it
<verwilst> Riddell, there is a typo in the koffice 1.5beta2 links
<verwilst> for dapper
<verwilst> it says koffice15beta2
<verwilst> while it's koffice-15beta2
<verwilst> ;)
<Riddell> verwilst: thanks, fixed
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> it still doesn't install
<verwilst> something about libruby1.8
<verwilst> but hey, at least the apt-get update will work now ;)
<Riddell> verwilst: what's the problem?
<verwilst> package libruby1.8 is not available, but is referenced by another package blablabla 
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> could be a local issue though
<verwilst> haven't checked it out very thouroughly yet
<verwilst> well, i'm off, going to buy a new cellphone ;)
<Lure> verwilst: I heard that amarok 1.4 requires ruby (for lyrics module)
<Riddell> verwilst: libruby1.8 is in breezy main, make sure you have breezy main in your sources.list
<Lure> raphink: powersave should work with PPC (have forwarded e-mail to you)
<_Sime> Huahua: There are even docs about how to write kcontrol modules. http://www.simonzone.com/software/pykdeextensions/en/index.html
<raphink> Lure: hmmm
<raphink> Lure: actually right now I can't even build the new version 
<Lure> due to libsysfs.la?
<raphink> Lure: yep
<raphink> since it was removed 
<raphink> do you have a solution for that?
<Lure> know issue - I would just looking how to get this back
<Lure> on some platforms they have this in libsysfs-dev package
<freeflying> _Sime: Huahua is not online now 
<raphink> yes I know
<raphink> but pitti removed libsysfs.la from libsysfs-dev
<raphink> to fix a debian bug
<raphink> he said this was confusing libtools
<raphink> :s
<Lure> mbiebl said that that debian already addressed this, but I cannot find where...
<raphink> addressed what?
<Lure> debian had same problem initially: missing libsysfs.la
<seaLne> Riddell: k3b 0.12.14 fixes bug #31578 i've packaged it if thats any use http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/k3b/
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31578 in k3b "K3B bails out due to a growisofs issue" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31578
<raphink> let's see
<Lure> raphink: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-March/000923.html
<Lure> raphink: and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-March/000930.html
<raphink> seaLne: seems like a good reason for a UVFe
<raphink> seaLne: did you test it?
<Riddell> seaLne: have you confirmed that it fixes that problem?
<Mez> Riddell: why doesnt the UK class as bein part of Europe in your books/
<Riddell> because we have the servers in England
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> am I the only one that preferred the last iteration of kubuntu artwork?
<Lathiat> the white login/splash before this one
<Lathiat> also the usplash is a bit dodge :\
* verwilst pets Lathiat 
<Lathiat> ooh gtk now gets a decent theme
<Lathiat> by default on kubuntu
<Lathiat> yay :)
<Riddell> Lathiat: what's that?
<Lathiat> Riddell: gtk applications have a decent theme
<Lathiat> Riddell: before they used to look like crap with the default gtk stuff
<Riddell> what theme?
<Lathiat> dunno
<Lathiat> but it looks liek the kde theme
<Lathiat> might be gtk-qt ?
<Lathiat> yeh tahts what it is, sine its installed
<Riddell> groovy, that'll be tonio's fix working to run that as default
<Lathiat> # This file was written by KDE
<Lathiat> # You can edit it in the KDE control center, under "GTK Styles and Fonts"
<Lathiat> include "/usr/share/themes/Qt/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"
<Lathiat> in my ~?.gtkrc-2.0
<Lathiat> dont remember setting it tho
<Riddell> startkde does it for you now
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> will it overwrite it if it already exists?
<Lathiat> ah yeh
<Lathiat> i ee
<Lathiat> thats cool
<Lathiat> Riddell: the artwork.. the kubuntu splash looks somewhat distorted ?
<jjesse> Riddell: did you get matthew easts eamil about kubuntu docs and the build process?
<Riddell> Lathiat: I know, it's evil, usplash is at 400 high now but on most monitors that gets stretched to a multiple of 480
<Mez> Lathiat, it did for me until I switched my screen res ;)
<Riddell> it looks nice on powerpc
<Lathiat> Riddell: ah
<Lathiat> heh
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, it's on my todo list for today
<Mez> oh - usplash ?
<Mez> looks fine to me 
<Lathiat> also i personally preferred the previous kdm splash 
<Mez> but thats cause I'm on widescreen
<Lathiat> muchly
<jjesse> Riddell: how do you keep track of all the things you have to do :)
<Lathiat> but thats just me :)
<Riddell> jjesse: mostly I wait until people remind me about them :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee will remember this
* Lathiat laughs
* Hobbsee will bring pitchforks and flaming torches the next time she wants something from Riddell 
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: barbeque?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: we could barbeque Riddell, yes
<jjesse> mmm chicken?
* Tm_T goes find some mustard ans sausages
<Riddell> eek!
* Lathiat laughs
<Tm_T> but first, we allgo to sauna, right?
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<jjesse> i'm game for it :)
<Hobbsee> would you be any good to be barbecued Riddell?  or are you one of those people that are far too thin to be barbecued, unless people like eating bone?
<jjesse> i hope theres plenty of meat
<Tm_T> fat atleast
<Tm_T> ;(
<Riddell> having been sitting infront of a computer working on kubuntu for over a year I'm no longer very thin
<Tm_T> Riddell: as I said ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> Riddell, last time I saw you you were still quite thin
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: skim still starts up as default for non-CKJ locales, even with your patch
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: from fresh install ?
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah, i couldn't burn dvds before but i can now
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: yes, on the live CD
<Riddell> seaLne: excellent, thanks, I'll ask for an upstream version freeze exception
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: ok, I'll check it tomorrow 
* nlindblad is impressed
<nlindblad> started my computer after last night's upgrade to Dapper
<jjesse> the new color scheme is starting to grow on me i like, it seems bolder
<nlindblad> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> nlindblad: hi
<nlindblad> the upgrade seems to have removed amaroK and Katapult
<superstoned> riddell: wanna join the crowd saying the new artwork is cool ;-)
<superstoned> its a bit more pronounced
<superstoned> nice job
<superstoned> btw with the 6 week delay, will kde 3.5.2 get in? maybe koffice 1.5? amarok 1.4?
<jjesse> superstoned: i think _Tonio mentioned in the meeting yetserday that would happen
<superstoned> jjesse: that's cool, really cool... :D
<Riddell> "pronounced".  nice word :)
<Riddell> superstoned: 3.5.2 probably, no idea about koffice or amarok
<Riddell> seaLne: k3b uploaded
<jjesse> a question about bug 32791 (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/32791) bug reported says that it was a problem due to his setup of XGL, can the bug be closed?
<Riddell> hmm, XGL and amarok beta
<Riddell> so hardly a priority
<Riddell> but well, it is a bug
<jjesse> btw kudos to the launchpad team i like the changes they made to display bugs it looks a lot better
<Riddell> which changes?
<jjesse> when i look at bugs assinged to kubuntu team, the list appears differently
<jjesse> looks cleaner and easier to navigate
<Riddell> oh yes, they got rid of the left hand column stuff
<Riddell> +subscribedbugs is more reliable than +assigned bugs :)
<Lure> jjesse: yes, major improvement, however I am missing sort by time (newest first)
<Lure> This helped me have a daily overview of incoming bugs (much harder to do now)
<Riddell> Lure: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+subscribedbugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search&orderby=-datecreated
<Lure> Riddell: thank!!! just nicely hidden (are you reading malone code to get this ;-))
<Riddell> it's the Sort By box at the top
<Riddell> then click Search
<Lure> that is new... from today?
<Lure> or am I blind???
<robotgeek> is flight 5 out yet? the link from cdimage.ubuntu.com works, but it was not released for kubuntu iirc
<seaLne> robotgeek: it was today
<robotgeek> seaLne: thanks
<seaLne> mail this morning by Riddell to ubuntu-announce
<apokryphos> see kubuntu.org
<robotgeek> yeah, i checked yesterday, it wasn't there. it got in there today 
<seaLne> nice looking cake :)
<robotgeek> yup
<seaLne> does anyone know what happens about packages that got into NEW before FF?
<Riddell> seaLne: possibly still there, what do you have in mind?
<seaLne> its depressing that every time i check back nothing has happened with https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/dcfldd
<Riddell> seaLne: could try asking kamion
<nlindblad> the server died on me
<Riddell> nlindblad: which?
<nlindblad> my homeserver
<Riddell> ah, good, not my fault then :)
<nlindblad> :D
<nlindblad> not good...
<Riddell> not from your point of view, no
<nlindblad> tried all spare hardware I have but nothing works
<nlindblad> two powersupplies, two motherboards, two CPUs, four RAM sticks
<nlindblad> tried all combinations but nothing works
<jjesse> is it plugged in :P
<nlindblad> of course :D
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hi
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> is it known that guidance doesn't find nvidia-drivers?
<Riddell> I'm not sure, _Sime should know
<nlindblad> damn
<nlindblad> I thought it was "just" bad RAM
<nlindblad> might be: "The real time clock/CMOS is faulty.   Replace the CMOS if possible"
<nlindblad> on TWO motherboards
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: if not, I would have a fix for it
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: talk to _Sime, he's the author, I'm sure he'd welcome any patches
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: ping
<OculusAquilae> :)
<robotgeek> DeBert: .away
<robotgeek> sorry
<Tonio_> hello ;)
<OculusAquilae> hi Tonio_ 
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ , howdy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm working on skim, tu use a wrapper script in autostart that will launch scrim only if $LANG starts with zh
<Tonio_> robotgeek: fine except the wireless doesn't want to work ;)
<Tonio_> I can scan, but not connect
<Tonio_> event with fixed IP, I can't ping anything
<robotgeek> Tonio_: heh, on and off i see
<Tonio_> but scanning works :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I will make a script to unload that pre-alpha driver and use ndiswrapper instead
<Tonio_> I can wait 6 month :)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: yeah, lucky you
<Tonio_> why lucky ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> lucky would be with a working driver ;)
<nlindblad> when things screw up, they screw up bad
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: http://oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu/patches/guidance-proprietary -- have a look at this (fixing a problem that nvidia drivers are not shown in kde-guidance; kubuntu)
<mornfall> anyone can recommend a kde wifi applet?
<mornfall> tried: kwifimanager, kwavecontrol and kwirelessmonitor
<mornfall> not happy with any (but kwifimanager was probably closest)
<robotgeek> mornfall: wireless kubuntu is bad. kwifi manager never worked for me
<mornfall> i don't even have kubuntu, but people here seem to use wifi in kde :)
<mornfall> i'll get dapper into a chroot later
<jjesse> i hate kwifimanager :(
<mornfall> it's sort of lame yes ;)
<mornfall> but it at least works
<robotgeek> mornfall: i just use a script to connect
<jjesse> i can't connect to a wireless access point without a password
<jjesse> :(
<jjesse> like in coffee shops
<mornfall> robotgeek: connect is not the problem, ifup eth1 works ;-)
<jjesse> but works fine in winodws (dual boot laptop for work)
<mornfall> robotgeek: just a monitor
<superstoned> hey, btw, adept is sooo fast - compared to synaptic... really nice. just tried synaptic - dog slow.
<mornfall> superstoned: really? O.o
<mornfall> superstoned: last time i checked adept was slowish :p
<mornfall> superstoned: but it may be that it's because i compile everything with -O0 -g
<mornfall> anyhow, gotta run for a bit
<mornfall> laters
<robotgeek> mornfall: you should know about adept, right :)
<superstoned> well, not here. its quickfilter is much faster compared to synaptic's flaky find function
<superstoned> and adept also reads dpkg's package database much faster.
<mornfall> superstoned: kewl :)
<nlindblad> wtf, amaroK deleted my Pink Floyd
<robotgeek> oh noes
* nlindblad runs his "recover lost music"-script
<nlindblad> peace restored to the galaxy
<Lure> kwwii: positive improvements on look - I preffer thiner window titles (however I had to reduce font to 8pt)
<Lure> kwwii: also ksplash is better (just two icons out of dialog): http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5527/ksplash0ax.png
<Lure> kwwii: as you can see, I have wide screen and wide bubbles ;-)
<kwwii> wow, sweet :-)
<nlindblad> the Katapult shortcut is dead
<Lure> nlindblad: since when? it works for me...
<nlindblad> since I upgradet to Dapper last night
<Tonio_> mornfall: I'm working on wlassistant actually
<Tonio_> you can have a package to test in abot an hour
<Tonio_> mornfall: it is the only one I know that "just works"
<nlindblad> what's SKIM?
<Tonio_> superstoned: agree with you, adept is faster than synaptic, but very long to start
<robotgeek> Tonio_: awesome!
<Tonio_> robotgeek: what ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: wlassistant
<Tonio_> robotgeek: works for you ?
<Tonio_> did you try to disconnect and reconnect several times ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i hope so, i'll test the packages you make
<robotgeek> i havent tried till now
<Tonio_> this was a nasty bug that causes wlassistant not in breezy
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I corrected a little bug, let me polish, and that should be fine ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: wokay
<Tonio_> robotgeek: technocally works, just "administrative work" needed on the package
<Tonio_> do you want to test ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: do you ahve ppc build?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I have a source package ;)
<Tonio_> you can build your own
<robotgeek> Tonio_: okay, no problem
<Lure> Tonio_: I can test too...
<Tonio_> Lure: sure ;)
<Tonio_> http://tiber.tauware.de/~tonio/
<Tonio_> here it is
<Tonio_> be sure to try disconnect and reconnecte several times
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> I can't test unfortunately
<Lure> Tonio_: I have to even build it myself? ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: this is an i386 package
<robotgeek> Tonio_: You don't have permission to access /~tonio/wlassistant_0.5.5-1.diff.gz on this server.
<Lure> Tonio_: disconnect/reconet wil not work with WPA, right?
<Tonio_> so if it is okay, just take the deb
<Tonio_> Lure: no idea concerning wpa
<mornfall> Tonio_: may be something with kdesu -- it often starts very long with kdesu for me
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes, but what would you suggest ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no .deb there.... or am I blind (would not be the first time today)
<Tonio_> Lure: oups
<mornfall> Tonio_: i mean, tried with sudo? if it goes noticeably faster that way, i'd blame kdesu
<jjesse> i don't see the deb either so you are not blind Lure
<mornfall> Tonio_: and if that's the case, i could try looking at it in kdesu
<mornfall> afk
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes is is faster with sudo
<Lure> jjesse: thank you ;-)
<Tonio_> cause sudo doesn't require to load the root profile
<Tonio_> but how to provide a sudo password graphically ? ;) that's the question
<robotgeek> Tonio_: not able to download with anything
<Tonio_> mornfall: unless it is an internal mecanisme, I don't know any other solution
<Tonio_> robotgeek: ah ?
<robotgeek> wget http://tiber.tauware.de/~tonio/wlassistant_0.5.5-1.diff.gz HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<Tonio_> robotgeek: should be okay now, sorry ;)
<Tonio_> I'm uploading the deb
<Tonio_> robotgeek: is it okay ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: yes, building now
<Tonio_> Lure: finishing the build and sending uploading the deb
<jjesse> will it actually work instead of kwifipieceofcrapmanager?
<Tonio_> jjesse: in any case, knetworkmanager will not go in dapper
<Tonio_> wlassistant could, but nothing is sure ;)
<sebas> Why won't knetworkmanager?
<Tonio_> sebas: because it requires the latest networkmanager to go
<Riddell> sebas: needs a new version of network-manager
<sebas> Ah ok.
<Tonio_> which means upgrading the actual networkmanager in main
<sebas> Yeah, got that.
<Tonio_> and canonical will certainly not do that for knetworkmanager only, because it is untested, not mature, not bugfree etc.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: the dhclient problem of networkmanager seems to be gone ;)
<Tonio_> sounds a good news
<Tonio_> Lure: you can download the deb
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/networkmanager/wlassistant
<Lure> Tonio_: I was so fast that I got such warnings
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<Lure> tar: ./postinst: time stamp 2006-03-15 20:28:50 is 44 s in the future
<Lure> ;-)
<allee> Tonio_: pong!
<Tonio_> allee: I'm polishing your wlassistant package, upgrading to dehhelper5 etc....
<Tonio_> no pb for you ?
<Tonio_> need to rewrite the changelog to only one entry too
<allee> Tonio_: of course not!  but it would not hurt if you prepare yourself to check these changes later into alioth svn ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hehe, yes, I promissed and didn't perfomed the job ;)
<Tonio_> allee: got lots of work actually, not easy to be everywhere in the same time
<allee> Tonio_: IMHO  this one changelog entry is nonsense.  A package has a history, outside the official archives.  So it should stay
<Tonio_> sorry ^^
<Tonio_> allee: a NEW package in ubuntu has only ONE changelog entry
<Tonio_> allee: it has always been like that
<Tonio_> the entry is grouping the full changelog of course
<robotgeek> Tonio_: well, it crashed :P
<Tonio_> robotgeek: hurg
<Tonio_> robotgeek: what message did you get ?
<jjesse> Tonio_: seems to work for me, installed from the .deb
<allee> Tonio_: check kisdnwatch as a counter example
<jjesse> i'm heading out tonight to a coffee shop so i'll know for sure if it works correctly
<Tonio_> allee: hum.......
<robotgeek> Tonio_: trying to reproduce 
<robotgeek> Tonio_: okay, it connected successfully this time, on the broadcom card. good job!
<Tonio_> allee: I don't know how debian manages this
<jjesse> it enabled/turned on my card which was nice
<Tonio_> allee: but all I know is that that's the way motu do ;)
<allee> Tonio_: when a pkg has a history outside, it has often a long changelog on first upload.
<Tonio_> allee: if official debian/ubuntu have been released yes
<allee> Tonio_: sone consider this  'Initail upload. closes ...' as only entry a rule.  I don't :)
<Tonio_> allee: if it is a port of a debian package, yes
<Tonio_> allee: if it is a ubuntu only NEW package, only one entry
<allee> kisdnwatch was only maintained in my repo for year before the kubuntu upload
<Tonio_> allee: do we want it to be validated on revu or not ?
<Lure> Tonio_: disconnect works, but connect does not -> no WPA 
<Tonio_> allee: with several entries, it will get NO :)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<Tonio_> Lure: testing with wep could be interesting :)
<Lure> I will now try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144820
<robotgeek> Tonio_: this is very nice, thank you :)
<Lure> Tonio_: but I need to reconfigure my OpenWRT (not sure if know to login still ;-))
<robotgeek> a systray icon would be great also, but i will manage with knemo for now
<Tonio_> allee: I just want the package to be approved on revu, and I know what not to do ;)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: what about disconnect and reconnect ?
<Tonio_> does it work nicelly ?
<allee> Tonio_: really?  That stupid.  but when it is like this trim down the changelog.  Mhmm, isn't wlassistant already in debian. checking ...
<Tonio_> allee: please ask for change on motu meeting ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I'm not telling you I agree, but I've been ask not to do that in the past, many, many times, so now, I'm doing like that also :)
<Tonio_> allee: the feeling is "one entry in changelog = one uploaded package"
<Tonio_> after initial update, of course we keep all history in it
<Tonio_> allee: I do same for k-d-s, one entry per upload only
<robotgeek> Tonio_: works well for me, thanks :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: perfect :)
<allee> Tonio_: only differenc is that prefer to count upload to private repo too.  I'll discuss this with motus when time permits.
<Tonio_> Riddell: read this ? seems that we can have a working tool that manages to connect to wireless networks ;)
<Tonio_> allee: sure ;)
<Tonio_> allee: anyway, I'm doing what I think is the best, then I show you the package and you decide ;) 
<Tonio_> allee: but I don't want to waste time on revu to get the package approved before exception ask etc..... :)
<allee> Tonio_: of course.  Go with the mininal changelog.  I can always try to merge the changelog back in later :)
<Tonio_> allee: haha ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I never said "minimal"
<Tonio_> can be a hudge entry
<Tonio_> but no historic in it
<allee> Tonio_: absolutely fine with me
<Tonio_> allee: can you beleive we may have a working wifi tool ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<allee> Tonio_: yeah!!!
<Tonio_> Riddell: honnestly, what are the chances for "main" and dependancy on kubuntu-desktop ??
<allee> Tonio_: Only disadvantage we switched everywhere to WPA in the institute.  Hah
<Tonio_> allee: argh........... too late....
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm?
<Riddell> wlassistant?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> instead of kwifimanager, that doesn't work for at least one year ;)
<Tonio_> I prefer to have a working tool in dapper than a crappy unusable one
<robotgeek> Tonio_: only issue with it is that it seems to be displaying signal strenghts wrongly
<jjesse> at kwifimanager is a crappy one :)
<Tonio_> whenever it is not "officially kde"
<Riddell> it's certainly possible
<Riddell> Tonio_: what doesn't work about kwifimanager?
<robotgeek> Riddell: everything
<jjesse> everything
<Tonio_> Riddell: no network option
<sebas> I've never gotten kwifimanager to configure my network.
<Tonio_> Riddell: means that once connected, you have to ifconfig, dhclient etc.... everything manually
<Riddell> oh, I never tried it for configuring, that's never worked :)
<Lure> Riddell: kwifimanager only benefit is sys tray icon - all the rest is crap
<Riddell> that's why we have knetworkconf
<jjesse> every time i go to a coffee shop with wireless i can't connect with kubuntu i've tried the various wiki pages to help out and have been unsucssful
<Tonio_> I managed to connect with it, but finally it was more complicated than making full shell
<Riddell> seem dapper will be delayed
<Riddell> seems
<Tonio_> Riddell: and the "autoconnect on start" option doesn't work
<jjesse> wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiHowto and the various pages under that
<Tonio_> now knetworkmanager seems to manage boot configuration with wifi
<Riddell> my problem with wlanassistant is that it's wifi only
<Tonio_> and wlassistant manages correctly the rest of the job ;)
<Tonio_> that could be nice waiting for knetworkmanager
<Riddell> but if it's the best for the job then we should be able to get it in
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, for global config, we have kdenetwork no ?
<Tonio_> wlassistant is here for "temporary connection"
<robotgeek> Tonio_: about wlassistant: connecting-disconnecting works. i can't test other networks here. signal strengths are wrong. 
<Riddell> hello OddAbe19 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yes signal strengh is not nicelly managed
<Tonio_> I will have a look at that, should be hard to patch
<robotgeek> Tonio_: atleast it connects, unlike kwifimanager :)
<Riddell> what we want is something with a built in kismet client :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: exactly
<robotgeek> and also tells you the networks, instead of the wacky "I'm scanning" danace kwifimanager does
<Tm_T> help!
<Tm_T> how I can run multiple kate
<robotgeek> Tm_T: you are a developer, we can't help you. sorry
<robotgeek> lol
<Tm_T> doesn't seem to open another here anymore
<jjesse> Tm_T: its a change thanks to Tonio_
<Tm_T> ...
<jjesse> make sure it starts with just kate as the command instead of whatever is currently in the button
<Tm_T> jjesse: button? I use rundialog
<jjesse> i edited the k menu link and it then runs fine for me
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hehe :)
<jjesse> sorry not very techincal on that end
<Tm_T> ah! "/usr/bin/kate" helps
<Tonio_> Tm_T: simply edit the launch command for kate and remove --use
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yeah, have to
<Tonio_> Tm_T: sorry if you don't like ;) it is hard to find settings that everyone loves :)
<Tm_T> true
<Tonio_> Tm_T: note that you now have tabs at bottom for konsole, kopete and konversation :)
<Lure> Tonio_: thank you for that!
<jjesse> bummer on tabs on the bottom for konsole :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: nothing changed here, I don't use defaults settings...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: well, now you now it is by default ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: you know, my install of Kubuntu is from rc1 of hoary =)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hehe, my install is last week, and I currently crash my profile every week
<Tonio_> to force me using the default profile
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> defaults would kill me
<Tonio_> that's the only way to see clearly what misses configuration
<Tm_T> ah, true
<Tonio_> and because I decided "that's will my way to contribute"....... ^^
<Tm_T> yup, it's damn important job, and you're doing good job :)
<Tm_T> but, now, I need script... hmm hmm hmm
<Tonio_> Tm_T: we'll see comments when dapper released ;)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Riddell> jjesse: where's this new docs package that mdke did?
<Tm_T> "OMG WTF noooo my eyes, nooooooo!!!!" =)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I'm just doing the best I can, and *hope* that will answer to people awaitings ;)
<robotgeek> Riddell: docs package?
<Riddell> ah, found it 
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay with my skim proposal ? making a wrapper script called by the autostart desktop entry
<robotgeek> Riddell: okay :)
<jjesse> Riddell: umm don't know for sure, i can look
<Tonio_> Riddell: launching skim only when land is set to zn_*
<Tonio_> s/land/lang
<Riddell> Tonio_: as I understand it we should be able to turn autostart off and it'll start along with im-something
<jjesse> Riddell: looks like you beet me to the punch
<Riddell> Tonio_: but if I understand wrong then your proposal is the way
<Riddell> jjesse: found it
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I did the script, so let's keep in touch, and if needed, I'll implement it
<Lure> Tonio_: freeflying was explaining something along the lines mentioned by Riddell ;-)
* Lure do not have a clue ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I must say I don't understand skim, what it does, etc...
<Tonio_> ;)
* Lure got used to that icon in tray ;-)
<robotgeek> i need to write about skim in Desktop Guide
<sebas> Riddell: How do I find the guidance bugs in malone?
<Lure> Tonio_: I am installing NM with script - it has installed more than 100 packages (-dev) and not done yet... ;-)
<sebas> (If there are any *cough*)
<_Sime> sebas: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bugs
<Lure> I can understamd why Keybuk thinks 0.6 cannot go in for Dapper
<sebas> _Sime: Thanks.
<OculusAquilae> ah _Sime 
<Tonio_> _Sime: congrats for systemsettings :)
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: got my message?
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: I thought you were Away.
<Tonio_> _Sime: quite bugfree now ;)
<_Sime> Tonio_: thanks, I assume it working better for you at least. ;-)
<Riddell> sebas: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kde-guidance/+bugs
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: yes, I saw that. cool
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: question...
<Riddell> ah, _Sime's URL is better
<Tonio_> _Sime: there are still few issues, like certain modules missing, but that WAY more usable
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: is it neccessary to check for two files under /usr/lib/xorg/ ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: what is missing?
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: I don't know, but debconf doesn't 
<Tonio_> let me give you an example :
<Tonio_> _Sime: compare "kde components" in systemsettings and kcontrol
<Tonio_> I miss the "file associations" module for example
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: I have a script (bash) getting all drivers from that folder
<Lure> Tonio_: this is also why I still need kcontrol...
<Tonio_> I miss the "session control" too
<Tonio_> dunno if that's a bug or something expected, but that........... a pain to me ;)
<_Sime> OculusAquilae:  I mean, checking   /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is probably enough for nVidia.
<OculusAquilae> right
<Tonio_> Lure: agree with you, I still need to use kcontrol because of that
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: debconf doesn't do anything else
<sebas> _Sime: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/26175
<Ubugtu> malone bug 26175 in kde-guidance "Can't unlock session" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: here's what it does: http://oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu/patches/xdrivers
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: ok, you got the checks from debconf. cool.
<sebas> Where does guidance come into the picture here?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's deliberate
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can find file associations in konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, that's not a "konqueror" setting
<sebas> Does userconfig change /etc/shadow's permissions?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it concerns the full kde environnement
<_Sime> Ubugtu: fixed in coming  version
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes it is
<Riddell> Tonio_: the file manager is the logical place to handle them
<Lure> sebas: not sure if still, but it did for me ;-)
<Lure> sebas: it was very easy to reproduce
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum......... I never liked that in windows, I will not like that in kubuntu :) but we are in democraty :)
<sebas> Ok, I'll close it.
<Lure> Riddell: but what if I do not use Konqueror?
<Lure> I am thinking of Krusader for file mgmt
<Tonio_> Riddell: and what about other modules missing, like the "grammar correction" or the session manager ?
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: but I don't know if my patch also works with ati, but it should 
<Tonio_> Riddell: the global "theme manager" is missing also
<robotgeek> Tonio_: that is present in kcontrol, right?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's a troublesome one
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yes, and that's why I'm asking the reason it is not is the "apparence" section of systemsettings :)
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: it needs testing either way. :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's basicly an app in its own right
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum....... can be debated, but that's not false
<Riddell> Tonio_: it would be OK if it didn't have the buttons to launch all the other modules included
<Tonio_> Riddell: agree on that point, that duplicates stuff
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: right
<Riddell> Lure: I'd expect krusader to offer a way to change file associations too
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i could just add another entry for "How do i change my theme" in Desktop GUide
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: ok, I've commited the fix to SVN. It'll be in the next release.
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yes, nice  idea :)
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: nice, I hope it gets its way into dapper, too
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Dapper delayed || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- note the change in date, and be there!
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: it will be in dapper. ;-) don't worry.
<OculusAquilae> nice :)
<Lure> Riddell: I do not find it in krusader...
<_Sime> sebas: yes, userconfig would change the owner of some system files. (It writes to a file and switches using 'mv').
<sebas> Ah, fixed though?
<sebas> I'm looking into the unicode issue in usernames.
<sebas> Suggestions for a fix?
<mornfall> any news on schedule?
<sebas> I kinda feel bad creating directories with unicode characters in them.
<mornfall> Riddell: any idea where i could get mvo's source? (possibly something else than bzr, eg source tarball or package o.o)
<mornfall> Riddell: (language selector, dist upgrader)
<_Sime> sebas: unicode  is fixed, but needs testing. that other problem is also fixed.
<Lure> _Sime: any news on bug 32915?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32915 in kde-guidance "Display applet does not start" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32915
* _Sime is awe of this log.  errr.. changelog that is!
<Tonio_> _Sime: any info concerning my problem (display writes at the end of existing xorg.conf file) ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I can confirm that on 2 machines at work, and my laptop also
<_Sime> Lure: probably fixed. 
<sebas> _Sime: I can now input my name. ;)
<sebas> I'll play with it though and close the bug then.
<_Sime> sebas: I'm a bit disappointed that you didn't find that bug earlier! ;->
<Lure> _Sime: is test package / source available somewhere for quick check?
<Lure> sebas: ;-)
<_Sime> Tonio_: I've got you data and I'll be trying it out maybe tonight.
<Tonio_> _Sime: no emergency ;)
<sebas> _Sime: os.write(fd, u._getPasswdEntry().encode(locale.getpreferredencoding())) barfs on  unicode characters
<sebas> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xfc' in position 32: ordinal not in range(128)
* Lure will reboot now to test networkmanager 0.6 with WPA support
<Riddell> mornfall: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-selector/
<mornfall> Riddell: kde port is going to be part of same package?
<Riddell> mornfall: oh, I don't think he's released anything of the qt port
<Riddell> no idea how far he's got with that
<mornfall> okey
<_Sime> Lure: I might have a package for you tomorrow when I test on my dapper-mobile.
<mornfall> i have the language-selector from archive
<Riddell> mornfall: nothing in http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mvo/bzr/language-selector--mvo/
<Lure> _Sime: great, just let me know
<_Sime> sebas: you're running breezy? right?
<sebas> _Sime: Nope, Dapper
<Lure> mornfall: schedule proposal as discussed yesterday on TB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule/Slewed
<mornfall> Lure: i know the proposal, just don't know the resolution about it
<OculusAquilae> bye
<mornfall> Riddell: the distupgrader thing? how is it called? haven't found anything using apt-cache
<_Sime> sebas: do 'env'. what are you LANG and LANGUAGE vars?
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm having the same problem
<_Sime> sebas: my dapper uses en_US.UTF-8
<mornfall> Riddell: ah
<sebas> LANGUAGE=en_NL:en
<sebas> LANG=C
<_Sime> sebas: did you do anything to your language settings?
<mornfall> Riddell: sort of lame -- but well, i will see what can be done
<sebas> Dunno, this install is more than a year old :/
<_Sime> sebas: dapper??!
<_Sime> sebas: what was it originally?
<sebas> Hoary :)
<_Sime> sebas: since Breezy UTF-8 has been used as the system encoding...
<_Sime> sebas: can you also test out nVidia dualhead and clone mode?
<sebas> So we should keep it this way?
<sebas> Yes.
<_Sime> sebas: I'm not sure if clone mode is working there...
<sebas> What do you need to know?
<Riddell> mornfall: got it, update-manager - GNOME application that manages apt updates
<mornfall> Riddell: hmh?
* mornfall looks
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager/
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<sebas> _Sime: http://pastebin.com/604134
<sebas> Crashes on startup now
<Riddell> mornfall: what are you thinking of doing?
<mornfall> Riddell: running it and then looking at the source :)
<Lure> Tonio_: NM 0.6 just works here - looks great!
<Lure> Riddell: where can I get knetworkmanager?
<robotgeek> Lure: is it possible for you to put the source packages somewhere?
<Riddell> Lure: suse factory
<Lure> robotgeek: I just used the script from forums (builds from cvs)
<Lure> I just wanted to see if it works
<Lure> and it does (on ipw2200 with dapper driver)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm aware of that ;) but no chance for dapper, so I'll have a look later ;)
<robotgeek> Lure: link
<Lure> Tonio_: I know, I just wanted to try - back to good old wpasupplicant ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I personnaly don't use WPA ;) I don't see the need in fact
<Tonio_> wep is enough for my needs
<Lure> robotgeek: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144820
<robotgeek> Lure: thanks
<_Sime> sebas: what resolution are you running?
<sebas> 2560x1024
<sebas> It's a merged framebuffer
<_Sime> and xrandr won't handle it... :-/
<sebas> _Sime: It does, what do you need to know?
<sebas> xrandr thinks it's one screen with a weird resolution, I can switch.
<sebas> Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024; 1280x1024, NULL; NULL, 1280x1024; 1024x1280, 1024x1280;  ...
<sebas> xrandr would switch between these resolutions.
<kwwii> what does the "full upgrade" button do in adept?
<kwwii> ie...what is the difference between "fetch updates" and "full upgrade"?
<mornfall> kwwii: mark things that dist-upgrade would do
<_Sime> sebas: yeah, but it gets confused with one wierd screen and a dualhead card, I guess.
<mornfall> kwwii: fetch update will get metadata
<mornfall> updates*
<kwwii> mornfall: ok, thanks
<kwwii> it sounded like the "break my system" button
<sebas> _Sime: hm
<mornfall> kwwii :)
<mornfall> kwwii: it is the break my system button if you add some sort of unstable archive to your sources
<mornfall> kwwii: but you always have to apply changes before it takes effect
<sebas> So it's a "prepare breaking my system button"
<kwwii> erm...bye, bye system
<sebas> mornfall: Add an undo ;)
<kwwii> I asked the question after clicking the apply button :-)
<kwwii> no worries
<kwwii> better advice than "never mess with a running system" is "keep several running systems around"
<nlindblad> why can't girls be as easy to understand as GNU/Linux?
<sebas> nlindblad: It seems that the only problem is understanding *both* at the same time ;)
<nlindblad> right
<nlindblad> :D
<nlindblad> nah, I'd choose GNU/Linux thne
<nlindblad> *then
<raphink> hhmppf
<raphink> hi kwwii
<raphink> kwwii: the ksplash is much better now :)
<Tonio_> hello kwwii ;)
<Tonio_> hello mr core-dev :)
<raphink> kwwii: although the kde logo at the bottom of the square still goes out a bit
<raphink> Tonio_: hehe :)
<Tonio_> raphink: wlassistant fuckin' works :)
<Riddell> raphink: got a screenshot?
<raphink> Tonio_: I yet have to buy a wifi card
<Riddell> raphink: what's your resolution?
<raphink> Riddell: nope but I can make one
<raphink> lemme see
<Tonio_> Riddell: Same problem here, 1280x1024, making you a screenshot
<mornfall> sebas: there's no undo after apply
<mornfall> sebas: packaging system feature (we have no transactions)
<mornfall> sebas: i'd have to rewrite dpkg too (or use rpm)
<Riddell> Tonio_: please do
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/screen.png
<nlindblad> what's the absolute worst thing a girl can do to you?
<nlindblad> Tonio_: that's nice
<Tonio_> nlindblad: speaking about informatics ? ^^
<nlindblad> yeah
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, thanks, I'll look into that
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb ;)
<sebas> mornfall: I know, it was more of a joke though :P
<robotgeek> raphink: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10305
<sebas> But thanks for the explanation, and on a more serious note: Does rpm support those transactions?
<mornfall> sebas: sad thing that rpm can do that (and apparently noone knows anyway)
<sebas> Hm, it's really a neat thing.
<sebas> How does that work then?
<mornfall> well, it shouldn't be hard to implement
<Lure> Riddell: can you also check mine: http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5527/ksplash0ax.pn
<mornfall> too hard :)
<nlindblad> can't somebody shoot me
<mornfall> sebas: not sure really -- i didn't dissect rpm (yet?)
<sebas> Ok :)
<sebas> Are you using apt or dpkg directly in adept, btw?
<sebas> (didn't dissect, yet :P)
<mornfall> sebas: libapt-pkg through libapt-front
<sebas> Ah ok
<Lure> Riddell: correct link: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8510/ksplash7fi.png
<nlindblad> does anyone in here actually have a partner?
<Riddell> Lure: now that's just silly
<Lure> Riddell: I know... ;-)
<Lure> trying to compile knetworkmanager - should run ./configure, but I only have configure.in.in
<Lure> autoconf configure.in.in fails - what to do?
<Riddell> Lure: make -f Makefile.cvs
<Riddell> or  make -f admin/Make
<Riddell> or  make -f admin/Makefile.common
<Riddell> (ignore second one)
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Lure: when you get it all working, mind and make a wiki page describing how
<Lure> will try to, but it is hectic due to NM...
<Lure> KubuntuNetworkManager? ;-)
<Riddell> that might get taken the wrong way by suse fans
<Lure> just kidding - I will first just drop some notes on my wiki page, then I can move... ;-)
<mornfall> we already have KubuntuPackageManager, KubuntuNetworkManager would only sound logical
<mornfall> which reminds me i could maybe lend a hand in a potential network manager coding
<mornfall> since i haven't found anything useful yet ;-)
<mornfall> and i could actually use it now
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<allee> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> allee: uploading wlassistant to revu
<Tonio_> allee: because it "may" go in main, I think the maintainer has to be an ubuntu affiliated personn
<Tonio_> can I put your name on it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: initial upload failed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect elmo rejected it because of the name, like pwmanager
<Tonio_> Riddell: renaming to kde-wlassistant ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what was the failure message?
<Tonio_> no idea, I wasn't in ML when uploaded ;)
<Tonio_> but I know elmo doesn't like "too generic" applications name
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I had to s/pwmanager/kde-pwmanager
<Riddell> "ML"?
<Tonio_> mailing list
<Riddell> who uploaded? me?
<allee> Tonio_: using my name is fine.  But on debian Stan was doing most of the work and for kubuntu you ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell:  let me check
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was siretart
<Tonio_> I may ask him the reason
<Riddell> yeah, do so
<Riddell> or ask elmo, he should have logs
<Tonio_> Riddell: if siretart isn't there, I'll do ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: right, only gnome apps have right to have generic names in ubuntu :| (update-manager, update-notifier, ...)
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes absolutly :) some applications have been rejected because of that
<mornfall> i don't particularly care since i don't give generic names to my apps
<mornfall> but it's a bit unfair
<hunger> hiho.
<mornfall> 'lo
<Tonio_> mornfall: ubuntu is and will probably always be prior to kubuntu
<Tonio_> which doesn't mean we cannot do better of course ;)
<mornfall> by the simple fact of using kde intsead of gnome we already do better :P
<Tonio_> mornfall: hehe !!! don't feed the troll !!!
<mornfall> i don't feed the troll
<mornfall> i am the troll
<mornfall> :-))
<Tonio_> ^_^
<allee> lol
<hunger> mornfall: And you can not feed yourself yet?
<mornfall> hunger: i eat like civilized trolls ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall VS linus torvalds
<Tonio_> waiting pronostics ;)
<mornfall> hmh?
<Tonio_> mornfall: reference to the big *troll* linus launched on the gnome ML 3 month ago
<mornfall> well, troll may as well be the opposite of gnome
<mornfall> they are at least on the opposite ends of size spectrum ;-)
<mornfall> but wasn't ubuntu for human beings?
* mornfall notes that his humour may be a bit obscure...
<Tonio_> allee: already have your allee@ubuntu.com email address ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes.  Worked the same day as of membership
<Tonio_> mornfall: I must say I didn't understant everything ;) -> limited english sometimes
<Tonio_> allee: okay, that's for the control file :
<mornfall> maybe i could eat something (a yummy gnome? (j/k))
<Tonio_> allee: if it goes in main, that would be a good contrib for applying as a MOTU ;)
<allee> ah, I still have to add this e-mail to my pgp key
<allee> Tonio_: I don't understand your hint ;)
<Tonio_> allee: don't you think about that next step ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> mornfall: if interested in knetworkmanager coding, you may help me compile it ;-)
<Lure> I think the snapshot I got may be too old (it is from Mar 11th ;-))
<mornfall> knetworkmanager? or wlassistant? *confuse*
<allee> Tonio_: no, currently not, I'm just too busy with lots of new hardware.  I hope that in a week I can help kubuntu again a bit more.  I would feel guilty if I would apply in a time I do almost noting for kubuntu
<mornfall> anyhow, not right now
<Lure> knetworkmanager - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko for where to get
* robotgeek loves klipper actions
<Tonio_> allee: it is still benevolant work though ;)
<allee> robotgeek: me too.  What cool action did you add?
<robotgeek> allee: no, i just discovered default url thing
<robotgeek> allee: trying to figure out a post to pastebin action, if that is possible :)
<sebas> Riddell: Are kubuntu packages planned for koffice beta 2?
* allee added actions for #\d+ to go ti kde, debian or lauchpad bugs
<allee> robotgeek: I tried this two weeks ago too, but either url-encoded is not supported or I did it wrong 
<robotgeek> okay, let me try my luck :)
* allee keeps fingers crossed
<robotgeek> Riddell: is the cd going to reduce in size sometime later?
<sebas> Lure: On the kpowersave page, it says that powersaved doesn't use acpi-support, but the latest version is easily configurable to do so.
<Lure> sebas: if you know how, write it down 
<sebas> Lure: Sure.
<sebas> Need to boot my notebook though, will do in a bit.
<Lure> you replaced all powersave actions with calls to hibernate.sh and similar?
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/k-ed-ubuntu/images.html
<sebas> Lure: Nope, it's been added by the powersave developers about two weeks ago.
<Lure> I have done this in past, but I was not sure if this is right way
<Lure> see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-February/000823.html
<sebas> I'd a discussion with them about the hibernate script and integration of suspend2 in kpowersave.
<Lure> sebas: then is is new...
<Lure> you use suspend2 or swsusp from Ubuntu?
<Lure> s/is is/it is/
<sebas> So they added an option to replace powersave's own way of doing all the stuff that needs to be done before kernel can suspend, now you can replace that with a script.
<sebas> I use suspend2, with the hibernate script. But the logic is basically the same WRT to powersaved.
<Lure> sebas: but this is than not different than what I wrote end of Feb?
<sebas> It's a different thing.
<sebas> With the newer powersave it should work out of the box on ubuntu.
<sebas> Give me 5 minutes.
<Lure> sebas: maybe it does - I did not change anyhting and it works nicely
<Tonio_> Riddell: wlassistant already has 2 yes on revu, so logically can upload directly to universe
<Tonio_> Riddell: do I ? or do we make test and see for main dorectly ?
<Tonio_> directly
<allee> Tonio_: btw. whom to ask for a rsibreak sync from debian?  (UVF already granted: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/rsibreak/+bug/33640)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33640 in rsibreak "UVF exception request" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> allee: need to ask for uvf exception
<allee> Tonio_: this part is done as Ubugtu told us :)
<Tonio_> allee: if uvf exception is accepted, and if it is in universe, then I can upload ;)
<allee> Tonio_: please do when your time permits.
<sebas> Lure: Updated the page, turned Con into a Pro
<Tonio_> allee: hum, was just looking and syncking from debian sin't allowed for me, cause version isn't dapper, but unstable
<sebas> And explained how to configure :)
<Tonio_> allee: we need to ping elmo to do
<Tonio_> allee: you can eventually send him an email with the launchpad bug url
<allee> Tonio: elmo@ubuntu.com ?
<crimsun> for dapper?
<crimsun> I can upload it if you need it uploaded
<Lure> sebas: thanks - will try on my system
<crimsun> url to UVF exception grant?
<toma> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/rsibreak/+bug/33640
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33640 in rsibreak "UVF exception request" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Lure> we need to talk with mbiebl about acpid workaround (we probably do not need anymore)
<Tonio_> allee: james@ubuntu.com
<sebas> Probably not, though the issue really is powersaved, not kpowersave.
<sebas> And that needs an update.
<crimsun> ok, so you need 0.5.0-2 synced from Sid?
<crimsun> (we'll have to "fakesync" it as 0.5.0-2build1 if so)
<toma> crimsun: yes
<allee> crimsun: yes, rsibreak 0.5.0-2 from sid.  Can you do it?
<crimsun> sure, I'll process it tonight
<allee> crimsun: THX
* toma is happy again
<allee> :)
<allee> when I'm at it I should check what happened with codeine ...
<toma> allee: do you know what "fix released" means in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/34028 
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34028 in digikam "UVF exception 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 -> 0.8.1-4" [Normal,Fix released]  
<toma> does that require anything from me or you atm?
<allee> fix releases == pkg with fix uploaded  AFAIK.
<allee> toma: like bug closed in debian
<toma> hmm
<toma> indeed
<toma> there is a new version uploaded
<toma> great
<allee> toma: btw have you seen bug 34462?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34462 in digikam "Digikam deletes EXIFs when auto-rotating on import" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34462
<allee> toma: I talked with gilles and he told me work for him.  He suspects a libkexif problem.  has your camera a such sensor?
<toma> allee: nope
<toma> though i might have an example stored somewhere when working with renchi on it in the past
<allee> toma: sounds promising
<Tonio_> allee: concerning wlassistant, I was thinking of using the one of kwifimanager ;)
* allee should better learn exiftool
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-21
<Tonio_> allee: svg and looks much better
<Tonio_> while ressembling a lot
<Tonio_> no ?
<toma> allee: i can send it to you, but i dont feel like working on digikam at this moment, I only maintain the parts i wrote of course.
* robotgeek tests posting to pastebin script. 
<Lure> I just turned 32 - so I can invite you for virtual beer... ;-)
<robotgeek> congrats Lure 
<Lure> and NM from cvs works ;-)
<hunger> Congrats, Lure 
<allee> toma: 'k.  No problem. If you find one send it.
<robotgeek> awesome!
<hunger> Lure: Next week I will invite you to a virtual beer for my 32 bday;-)
<Lure> hunger: great!
<allee> Tonio_: feel free to use it, but is it worth later merging efforts?  (mhhmm, a sf.net bug needs to be filed too)
<Tonio_> allee: well, it is not complicated to do ;) not a lot of efforts ;)
<allee> Tonio_: then go ahead :)
<toma> allee: uploading to :smtp now.
<allee> Lure: hey, hey congrats!
<Lure> allee: thanks!
<toma> (everyone seems to be able to 'upload' something, just adjusting my language here)
<allee> lol
<allee> toma: hint: ask for a revu account.  So you can upload too:)
<toma> haha, nooo, that will create expectations ;-)
<allee> toma: btw did you hear back from codeine upstream about you media: patch?
* allee hides because he had no time to try patch yet
* allee blushes
<toma> haha
<toma> no, i did not hear back
<toma> he writes on his website 1.0.0 is final, so im not sure it will be accepted
<allee> I sent him 2 or 3 mails about other stuff.  Ditto: no response
<toma> and i dont think my lib compiles <3.5, so might need some more work
<allee> toma: but he promounces usability.  And media: support is all about usability
<toma> is it in kubuntu? 
<toma> then we can patch it here, instead of upstream
<allee> yes and no.  I'm still checking ... 
<allee> toma: of course I could add the patch.  Just a lack of time  (/me feels guilty again)
<toma> allee: if it is on alioth, I can take care of it if that is what you mean
<allee> allee: yes, it's in alioth
<toma> allee: i can add it, but we need some testers then, can we arrange an upload to experimental in that case?
<toma> maybe switch to #debian-qt-kde?
<allee> toma: it's not debian yet and waiting for NEW is no good idea.  We can upload to REVU and/or my private repo
<allee> toma: you have no priv apt repo yet?
<toma> no.
<allee> I'll check that codeine in kubuntu and alioth match and tag it.
* allee has given up to do paid-work and switches to kubuntu-mode ;)
<toma> ok, i will work on medialib soon, i comitted it to kdesvn btw
<toma> paid-work is so eightees....
<allee> toma: any response about medialib from other kde devels?
<toma> nope
<toma> but that is ok. I can put it into digikam when it is working 100%. Although we need to decide&discuss which part we need in digiKam...
<toma> i think access like codeine will be enough & we should forget about a menu.. Media uses a few backends hal, fstab, etc. It is difficult to have it correct at all times
<Tonio_> allee: I didn't though about that before, but is there a way to add png icons without modofying the tarball ?
<Tonio_> ^^
<toma> Tonio_: uudecode it
<allee> toma: 1) plugin camera and get an entry in media action dialog (+ raise, change desktop, etc if digikam is running) 2) umount in digikam menu 3) whatever you like to add
<Tonio_> toma: so uuencoding them, and uudecoding them while building ? nice idea ;)
<allee> Tonio_: + sharutils build-dep 
<toma> Tonio_: yes, indeed. Do not forget to add uudecode as a dependency else build will fail for the other platforms
<toma> he
<Tonio_> toma: of course :)
* allee remembered the BTBFS too :)
<allee> FTBFS that is
<toma> ;-)
<toma> allee: sounds doable. I've compiled my kdelibs wrongly, so i'm seeing some problems now when hal is not used.
<toma> first i want to finish the kdelibs logrotate patch for kabc file loss... 
<allee> toma: I tought that's fixed?  Or do you mean automaticly-copy-last-on-zero-backup-if-kabc-file-is-empty?
<allee> s/on/non/
<toma> yes, that one, a saner backup strategy and restore it automatically when it is nuked
<Lure> time for bed - good night everybody
<toma> it's being reviewed now, hope to get it in kdesvn before 3.5.2
<allee> nite Lure
<toma> nite
<toma> allee: i'm in doubt about kipi, the new htmlexport is something which should be good for dapper as well. 
<allee> toma: have you tried it? (again I had no time yet)
<toma> allee: yes, i played with it for a few seconds. I think it is ok. But I'll look into it further when there is interest
<allee> toma: question is if htmlgallery replacement can be seen as fixes-several-bugfix and not as new-feature 
<allee> toma: if it's good we can always put it in my repo and upload to debian
<toma> true, but the old one is not removed, so in fact it is a new feature.
<toma> but it is a lot better than the buggy export
<allee> toma: the patch that add htmlgallery will remove imagegallery too
<toma> sure?
<allee> toma: yeah, you (or we) are doing the patch.  So why not?  imagegallery is buggy. So if there a better alternative.
<toma> yes of course. 
<allee> toma: ah, I remember you keep discuss in mpeg decoder bug report.  Is there anything to do for debian/kubuntu
<toma> hmm, someone comitted a fix in svn for that
<toma> im not into the details though
<allee> I never used this plugin.  Did you try it?
<toma> no, never
<allee> :)
<toma> kipi should be released upstream, but nobody will do that
<toma> alioth already contains a very big branch pull
<toma> maybe i should do that, but it has no advantages from the kubuntu/debian side.
<allee> if this get's too messy we can create your own rc1+svnYYYMMDd tarball
<toma> good idea
<allee> but I followed kde-imaging only marginally this year so I don't know if other plugins got 'experimental' patches
<toma> i remember only simpleviewer, but we can check the archives.
<allee> toma: this is in bigpatch AFAIR
<toma> yes, afair as well
<toma> i see nothing obvious in the archives since the simpleviewer patch which we did not mention yet
<toma> allee: hmmm, was your docbook commit correct? you changed your name recently?
<allee> oh, did I reverse apply. checking ...
<allee> toma: thx for noticing. this last minute change did not find it's way into dapper. I'll redo
<toma> np
<toma> ok, i'll reread this tomorrow to find my new todo-list, sleep for now. night allee
<allee> toma: wait a bit
<toma> k
<allee> toma: should I apply your patch to codeine (in your name) or do you wnat to do it?
<toma> feel free...
<allee> 'k
<toma> can i go to bed now?
<toma> ok
<toma> bye
<allee> toma_: oh, sorry. Yes of course :)
* allee blushes again
* Hobbsee whines
<Hobbsee> dont know *what* it is about my wireless card, but i think my computer hates it..
<richard> Anyone here can help?
<Hobbsee> richard: no, not until you ask your question.
<richard> I've got Wifi problems with Kubuntu Dapper 5. Same setup works flawlessly with Ubuntu Dapper 5
<richard> Seems I can't enbale the configuration . . . .keeps disabling itself and will not allow configuration. . ..
<Hobbsee> oh...that...
<Hobbsee> does it crash when you hit configure as well?
<richard> Yes
<richard> What is it that Ubuntu does right that Kubuntu can't get right? 
<Hobbsee> solution is weird - seems to be "get your card working via the command line, then it configures fine by GUI"
<richard> What would I need to do at the command line?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<Hobbsee> hmm....no ubotu
<Hobbsee> richard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<richard> OK I'll give them a look see. . ..  it seems everyone Kubuntu release has given me this problems. Ubuntu works flawlessly with all releases. . ...
<richard> Thanks for your help
<Hobbsee> ubuntu has it's problems too - just see the network manager :P
<richard> Thing is it finds my Wifi card and sets everything up effortlessly  for Internet connection. .  .
<hendry> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<hendry> who creates these ISOs?
<robotgeek> why, is it cause they are slightly over size?
<Hobbsee> hendry: Riddell, i think
<hendry> Riddell: are you about?
<Hobbsee> he'll be asleep
<Hobbsee> for a while
<hendry> what tz is he on?
<Hobbsee> UK
<hendry> is I want a package list for kubuntu dist. where do i find it?
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.org
<hendry> Hobbsee: that did't work for me
<hendry> packages.ubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> might be .com
<hendry> Hobbsee: ok
<robotgeek> hendry: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/dapper-install-powerpc.list
<hendry> how do I know which packages are in Kubuntu?
<hendry> robotgeek: oh. is that it? 
<hendry> this ISO is built with at list like that?
<robotgeek> hendry: one sec, hold on
<robotgeek> hendry: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/dapper-install-i386.list a list like that
<hendry> where is stuff like /isolinux /dists and /preseed kept
<robotgeek> hendry: that will be in the iso. i am not sure, sorry
<freeflying> hendry: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/kubuntu-dapper/
<freeflying> hendry: that's you wanna
<hendry> freeflying: they're design docs
<hendry> useful
* nlindblad missed the only bus
<nlindblad> yay! A day off!
<Tm_T> nlindblad: =)
<Tm_T> nlindblad: I bet that was "accident"
<nlindblad> it really was
<Tm_T> you must be very "sorry"
<Tm_T> ;)
<nlindblad> today was gonna be the day I told that girl how I felt about her
<Tm_T> hehe
<nlindblad> s/felt/feel/g
* nlindblad is thinking about doing a hackergotchi
<Tm_T> ?
<nlindblad> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackergotchi
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> I wonder... should I be mean or not
<nlindblad> ?
<Tm_T> in #kubuntu 
<Tm_T> <sing>I feel bad, nanananana</sing>
<nlindblad> oh
<Tm_T> oh well, more pills ->
<Hobbsee> see you all in the meeting tomorrow
<Hobbsee> hope i'll be awake!
<nlindblad> anyone using bluetooth with KDE?
<allee> nlindblad: yes.  But only with ISDN and mouse
<nlindblad> okey
<Hobbsee> night all...see you at 7am my time, 20.00 UTC
<Lure> Hobbsee: night
<Hobbsee> oh, hey... Lure - robotgeek mentioned that you'd done some work with knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> how far did you get?
<Lure> Hobbsee: NM works for me (with ipw2200), knetworkmanager have still compilation issues
<Lure> I will update my wiki page with progress
<Hobbsee> what problems with compilation?
<allee> Hobbsee: that's really early :( 
<Lure> knetworkmanager does not have SVN/CVS repository, therefore I am using snapshot published in blog on Mar 11
<Hobbsee> allee: 7am?  yeah, it is rather
<Hobbsee> Lure: yep, i saw, i tried that too
<Lure> dbus header files do not match the expected - maybe it is Suse vs. Ubuntu issue (as dbus is in heavy development)
<Hobbsee> yep, that sounds familiar
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Dapper delayed || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there!  That's in less than 12 hours!
<Lure> good think is that ipw2200 will get updated soon in Ubuntu, therefore one dependacy less 
<Lure> (still many to overcome) :-(
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yay!
<nlindblad> I suc
<nlindblad> *suck
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nlindblad> I feel guilty about missing that bus
<Hobbsee> Lure: it seems to mostly work with ndiswrapper - seems pretty buggy though - sometimes doesnt connect
* Hobbsee suspects she should hand out her mobile number so someone can call to wake her up in the morning hehe
<nlindblad> she??
<Hobbsee> nlindblad: yes
<nlindblad> cool
<Hobbsee> night all...
<seaLne> its been awhile since i used debian reportbug, how am i supposed to include a patch? do you just stick it in the body of the message?
<seaLne> ah ok you need to specify it as an option
<seaLne> oh no actually "a"
<seaLne> ignore my ramblings, sorry
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<kwwii> Riddell: want to make a list of things that we can still work on in the time left?
<Riddell> kwwii: ok
<Riddell> kwwii: dapper is delayed by the way, so plenty time
<kwwii> Riddell: cool :-) erm, I mean...too bad it is delayed :-)
<seaLne> is it ok in malone to file a bug that is in debian BTS?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<seaLne> thought so
<seaLne> thanks
<nlindblad> dapper delayed?? Why?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperArtworkTodo
<Riddell> anyone with artwork ideas they'd like kwwii to work on please add to that page
<nlindblad> Riddell: why is it delayed?
* kwwii bookmarks that page :-)
<Riddell> nlindblad: order of the sabdfl
<nlindblad> okey
* Riddell adds example content to kwwii's list
<kwwii> Riddell: should we at least replace the help header pics?
<kwwii> and what does "example content" mean?
<kwwii> templates and such?
<Riddell> example-content is a package, with random bits of clipart and files
<Riddell> some of the files have an ubuntu theme, so they should be changed to kubuntu
<kwwii> ah-ha, gotcha
<Riddell> changing help header pics always seems like more bother than it's worth, means changing it in several places
<kwwii> we can put the svg logos from the new work
<Riddell> put on wiki?  certainly can
<kwwii> yeah...but the header pics as they are now are really more fitting to the older desktop/theme
<kwwii> we might add it as optional
<kwwii> or "if time allows"
<Riddell> if you think the help stuff could do with changing then we can do that, but I don't want to spend much time on it.  and for some reason the build system for the help stuff always ends up taking lots of time
<Riddell> kwwii: apparantly there's a video in example context that is a recorded desktop session, we should try and get a kubuntu version
<kwwii> I know exactly what you mean - I still have nightmares about theming the help system
<kwwii> is it a screen capture?
<Riddell> no idea, havn't seen it
<kwwii> or a real video of someone using a computer?
<kwwii> I'll check it out
<kwwii> ok...I added the help stuff to the wiki
<kwwii> oh wow...example content is full of ubuntu stuff
<Tm_T> iiwwk!
<kwwii> and no edubuntu
<Tm_T> where?
<kwwii> example-content
<kwwii> and the video is a screen capture
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I don't get it
<Tm_T> but also, I'm known to be slow
<kwwii> it's a package, with artwork, etc...from ubuntu and a few kubuntu - nothing to worry about :-)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> and when I install it, I can check content by...
<kwwii> looking in /usr/share/
<Tm_T> yay!
<Tm_T> ok, checking ->
<Tm_T> I mean installing :p
* raphink just made is first upload to main :D
* nlindblad congratulates raphink for his brave sacrifice
<raphink> haha :)
<raphink> just fixed the k3bsetup bug :)
<Tm_T> meh
<raphink> hehe :)
<nlindblad> I should probably learn C/C++ and howto use the KDE-libs with Python (that I know fairly good)
<nlindblad> bughunting isn't that fun if you can't solve it
<Riddell> raphink: ooh?
<raphink> well there was no need for C/C++ knowledge to fix thiis one at least ;)
<nlindblad> really?
<raphink> Riddell: it was caused by the kubuntu_01_hide_k3bsetup.diff patch 
<raphink> quite logivally
<raphink> NoDisplay=true prevented it from working in kcmshell
<jjesse> tried the wireless lan assistant last night, worked ok except it didn't get me an ip address via dhcp, had to do a sudo dhclient eth1
<raphink> funnily enough
<raphink> Riddell: so I removed this
<raphink> and changed the Categories fields instead
<raphink> so it doesn't appear in the K Menu
<raphink> but works in kcmshell
<raphink> :)
<raphink> (tested it of course)
<Riddell> raphink: what did you change categories to?
<raphink> Riddell: I took the same as userconfig.desktop
<Riddell> of course, so simple when you know how :)
<Riddell> top stuff raphink 
<raphink> Categories=Qt;KDE;X-KDE-settings-system;
<raphink> :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> raphink: yay!
<Riddell> raphink: do you have main upload yet?
<raphink> Riddell: i think this desktop should also be installed in /usr/share/applications/kde instead of /usr/share/applnk/Settings/System as it is now
<raphink> but that's for another update
<raphink> Riddell: yep, it's my first upload
<raphink> and it was just accepted :)
<raphink> so it worked :)
<raphink> look on dapper-changes :)
<Riddell> poke upstream to make them use XDG menus, there's limited point in us doing it
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> well upstream regarding the package is debian imo
<raphink> I closed the malone bug
<raphink> and filed the patch to the kde bts and debian bts
<raphink> since debian merged this patch some time ago and since then has been having the same bug
<raphink> bad thing is that the DD applied the patch instead of using it in rules 
<raphink> so he'll have to -R it before applying mine 
<raphink> bt not my fault if he can't use correct patch systems ;)
<raphink> I'm patching the source, not the patched package ;)
<kmon> hi
<kmon> there's a bug in the amarok 1.4 beta2 package which shows the splash screen even if you disable it in the options. Since this was working fine with previous beta package I assume the bug it's in the package, but I could be completely wrong :)
<Riddell> kmon: that doesn't sound like a packaging bug, try complaining in #amarok
<kmon> ok
<Tm_T> nooooo
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm?
<Tm_T> nothing =)
<Tm_T> I'm just one of #amarok actives =)
<Riddell> kmon: there you go, Tm_T will solve all your problems :)
* Tm_T hides
<Riddell> we do actually turn the splash screen off by default in kubuntu, so it's possible that messes with things, I don't see how though
<Tm_T> let's see
<Tm_T> I compile amaroK from svn so, now we see if it's package or not
<kmon> Riddell: markey on #amarok says it's very likely a packaging error...
<kmon> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> kmon: just you wait
<kmon> Tm_T: ok, thanxs
<Tm_T> hah!
<Tm_T> Riddell: doesn't happen in non-Kubuntu environment, only in Kubuntu ;)
<Tm_T> I blame... you!
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Tm_T> there's Qt4 in Ubuntu repositories, right? And I can run Qt4 apps in Kubuntu, right?
<raphink> Tm_T: iirc you cannot have qt3 and qt4 installed at the same time
<Tm_T> raphink: I can, and I think I do have
<Tm_T> apt:/show?libqt4-gui
<Tm_T> that's installed in my system
<Tm_T> "Qt 4 core GUI functionality runtime library"
<Tm_T> that for example
<Tm_T> hmm, I think that answer to my question
<Riddell> yes, qt 3 and qt 4 are fine together
<raphink> ok
<Tm_T> I thought so
* Tm_T should compile some KDE trunk stuff
<Riddell> kmon, Tm_T: try with kubuntu-default-settings removed
<Tm_T> Riddell: in 10min (when this track ends)
<allee> MEETING!
<Riddell> tsk, no jpatrick
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I'm coming
<Riddell> kmon: ping, #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> Hobbsee!
<Riddell> meeting
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Hobbsee> going
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i actually made it this time, hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: argh! help!  i'm not used to bringing up points in meetings lol!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: =)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tm_T> atleast I'm not the only one ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: thank goodness this isnt the CC meeting or something! 
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> yeah, you can totally ignore this meeting ;)
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<jpatrick> I know
<Hobbsee> ok :)
<jpatrick> what did I miss?
<Tm_T> me
<nlindblad> hi jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hey nlindblad 
<nlindblad> should I join the meeting?
<jjesse> nlindblad: sure :)
<Tm_T> nlindblad: you _have_ to
<nlindblad> oh
<nlindblad> why?
<Tm_T> because I say so
<Tm_T> ;)
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> :D
* Tm_T is Napoleon
<nlindblad> of course you are...
* robotgeek sees that "change desktop background" has gone from right click menu
<Tm_T> good night comrades
<Riddell> robotgeek: Configure Desktop...
<robotgeek> Riddell: just that i have to change in Guide :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ping.  what timezone are you in?
<kwwii> central europe
<Hobbsee> hmmm...ok...
<kwwii> you?
<Hobbsee> AEST - aussie time
<Hobbsee> it's 8,10 now
<Hobbsee> am
<kwwii> ouch, now that is a time difference
<kwwii> so we'll meet every morning :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: no....i wont be awake
<Hobbsee> i'm at uni in the mornings, too
<kwwii> lol
<Hobbsee> but there's some overlap at night.
<kwwii> yeah, I often stay up pretty late
<bkjones> *sigh*
* bkjones looks for "all-singing-all-dancing" option in kde setup
<Hobbsee> bkjones: in regards to what?
<bkjones> Got a new machine and want to see if turning on all the effects will still bog it down like it used to :)
<kwwii> isn't there the bling-o-meter thingy
<kwwii> whats is called again
<bkjones> dunno - I like bling-o-meter, though. 
<Hobbsee> *looks at time*
<bkjones> I thought there was some slider thingy like that. 
<allee> bye. 
<Hobbsee> oh crud, i'd better get going if i want to make it to uni on time today...
<Lure> Hobbsee: have a nice day
<Hobbsee_away> will do ;)
<toma> Riddell: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1868
<Hobbsee_away> i'd take my laptop in, but it doesnt connect
* toma is thinking about a reply
<Riddell> toma: yeah, he's getting quite competitive is our beineri
<kwwii> raphink: can you point me to the info for getting my broadcom chip up on my ppc laptop?
<raphink> Riddell: just found out my k3b patch also turns on the K3B module in systemsettings :D
<toma> Riddell: yeah, i saw hime beating on gnome yesterday iirc
<raphink> kwwii: huh?
<kwwii> erm....or maybe it was someone else :-)
<raphink> I guess so
<raphink> I don't know what you're talking about 
<raphink> although I'm on a ppc, too
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> the wlan card
<Riddell> raphink: hmm, it will do that.  try and edit /etc/xdg/menus/system-settings.menu to fix it
<raphink> Riddell: why?
<kmon> raphink: I would love to have kinfocenter & ksystemlog on systemsettings as well
<raphink> Riddell: it's good to be able to set K3B in systemsettings, no?
<raphink> kmon: kinfocenter is not a kcmshell module imo
<raphink> it's a standalone app
<Riddell> raphink: no, we should need to change anything, it should just work
<Riddell> shouldn't
<raphink> Riddell: there, just what I said :)
<kmon> raphink: oh, I see... pitty
<raphink> Riddell: I just said k3b setup works in systemsettings now
<raphink> it wouldn't show up before
<raphink> as it should have
<Riddell> raphink: we don't want it to show up, there shouldn't be a need to have to set up k3
<raphink> hmmm ok
<raphink> :s
<raphink> then I'll have to change it ;)
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> doesn't seem to work
<nlindblad> I guess I could get more involved in translation
<nlindblad> but I'm not sure whether my language is good enough
<nlindblad> what are your opinions on this?
<Riddell> raphink: did you ever do that MP3 .desktop file for adept installer?
<raphink> hmm no
<toma> Tonio_: can you send me your patch and show me your problem?
<raphink> I didn't because there were issues with it
<raphink> didn't go further
<raphink> Riddell: ok my fix is removing X-KDE-settings-system; from the Categories
<raphink> so it won't show up in systemsettings
<raphink> it's something I've added actually and shouldn't have
<Riddell> raphink: won't it then show up in the k-menu?
<raphink> let me check
<raphink> I don't think so
<raphink> if I keep Qt;KDE;
<raphink> only
<raphink> I don't add System;
<raphink> no it doesn't show
<raphink> I just have Categories=Qt;KDE;
<Riddell> yeah, that should be fine, it needs Core; to show in the top level
<raphink> and it works
<Riddell> ok, sorted
<raphink> so I'll do that
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> should I try to move the .desktop to /usr/share/applications/kde too?
<raphink> instead of /usr/share/applnk/Settings/System
<nlindblad> some KDE apps are in need of Swedish translations
<nlindblad> I'd be more than happy to help out
<raphink> then please do :)
<nlindblad> I will
<nlindblad> but Rosetta only has GNOME apps atm
<nlindblad> (mostly)
<raphink> you can translate the pot files directly
<Riddell> raphink: no, poke upstream but it doesn't add anything
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> raphink: the point of moving those files to use XDG is so they show up in gnome's app menu, but this isn't an app
<raphink> so I'll just remove the X-KDE-settings-system; thingy 
<nlindblad> would be neat if kde-18ln would be in Rosetta!
<Tonio_> toma: no pb ;)
<toma> nlindblad: for who?  kbabel is much nicer to use then rosetta
<Tonio_> toma: in a "non-collaborative" opinion ;)
<Tonio_> toma: email for the patch ?
<nlindblad> toma: okey so I'd just get in touch with the main translator and help the whole KDE project then?
<toma> Tonio_: tomalbers@kde.nl
<toma> nlindblad: for kde apps that is your only option
<Tonio_> toma: email sent
<nlindblad> toma: right
<toma> nlindblad: although sv has an impressive track record: http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk/sv/
<nlindblad> toma: I'll send a nice mail tomorrow asking if I could help out
<raphink> Riddell: uploading new version that won't show in systemsettings
<raphink> ;)
<nlindblad> toma: yeah
<Tonio_> that makes the system:/ pointing to $HOME wieh clicking on the home icon
<nlindblad> toma: but there are some apps not in there, I guess
<toma> nlindblad: example?
<Tonio_> toma: the issue is that the "system" tab of the konqisidebar doesn't work
<nlindblad> toma: well, maybe those were obsolete anyway
<toma> Tonio_: ok, let me quickly glance at it
<nlindblad> adept is not translated!!
<Tonio_> toma: thaks a lot ;)
<nlindblad> the tray icon says "no updates needed"
<nlindblad> am I the only Swedish guy in here?
<toma> nlindblad: ok, ask the swedish team what to do... it is a problem that kde already has translations, that means it will collide with any rosetta effords
<nlindblad> toma: okey, I'll stick with the Swedish KDE translation team then
<nlindblad> and focus on things you guys consider important
<toma> well i dont know if kubuntu needs translations, but i guess you already looked at that.
<nlindblad> toma: some apps, Adept for example
<toma> isnt that in kde svn also?
<nlindblad> well, it's not translated
<toma> http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk/sv/playground-sysadmin/index.php
<toma> Tonio_: why do you check if readURL() is empty and then insert readPath() ?
<Tonio_> toma: because the home.desktop is the only one that doesn't have an URL entry, but it has a PATH one ;)
<Tonio_> system.desktop or trash.desktop have an URL one
<Tonio_> toma: this is to patch the home part only
<toma> ah ok...
<kwwii> night all
<Tonio_> kwwii: nite :)
<toma> Tonio_: this is the failure:
<toma> the sidebar requests the contents of system:/
<toma> it expects entries back in the form system:/bla, system:/foo
<toma> but it now gets back file:///home/bla
<Tonio_> toma: I have seen that ;)
<Tonio_> toma: are you able to provide a patch for this ?
<Tonio_> toma: I personnaly can't
<toma> hmm, but it should get system:/home back in that stage
<Tonio_> toma: either in fact
<Tonio_> that system section isn't widely used I think (at least less than the systemapplet)
<Tonio_> I don't mind if system:/home is used there
<Tonio_> toma: of course the best would be that it accepts /home/foo in the first place :)
<toma> Tonio_: yeah, but i dont think that is possible
<toma> of course anything is possble...
<Tonio_> toma: hehe ;) do what you think is the most possible ;)
<Tonio_> toma: the only important thing is that systemapplet uses $home and konqsidebar doesn't crash ;)
<toma> Tonio_: i'm not able to fix this issue easily
<Tonio_> toma: know someone that can deal with it ?
<toma> Tonio_: also i think it should be fixed in a more generic way
<Tonio_> toma: yes but that is a hudge work....
<toma> yes. 
<toma> it sucks, i agree
<toma> im surprised your patch works that good
<toma> maybe you should remove system from the sidebar, i dont thing that is a great loss
<toma> good nite
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-22
<Lure> networkmanager packagase are now available: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=832212
<Lure> They just work on my ipw2200 (with latest driver)
<Lure> (just in case if somebody else would like to play with it)
<Erlang> hello, anyone running Dapper having a bit of time to test something with me?
<freeflying> Erlang: which one 
<Erlang> bug 34983.  I need somebody to confirm my system isn't is a silly state.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34983 in arts "arts cannot work with esd" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34983
<freeflying> Erlang: can reproduce
<Erlang> woo! -_-
<Erlang> been hunting that one all evening... I'm pumped... must relax.
<Erlang> ty freeflying 
<freeflying> Erlang: heh
<seaLne> am i correct in thinking bug #28331 can be closed as we are beyond that?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28331 in k3b "k3b: new changes from Debian require merging" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28331
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i'd assume so, yes
<seaLne> is /sbin supposed to be in a users path? i don't think so? Bug #35131
<Ubugtu> malone bug 35131 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Dapper Flight CD5: KWifiManager not found iwlist" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35131
<robotgeek> adept is scaring me
<robotgeek> what does (break) upgrade mean
<seaLne> wher?
<seaLne> where?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: means that some packages will break, or be added?
* Hobbsee doesnt trust adept
<robotgeek> seaLne: i opened up adept (dapper) and it said kdebase (break) upgrade
<robotgeek> okay, it doesn't distupgrade kdebase , so i assume that adept knows what it is telling you
<seaLne> ah, not seen that
<mornfall> robotgeek: what's scary about adept? :)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: ...
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i don't trust it either :-))
<robotgeek> mornfall: it said break in red :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe - i just dont like seeing exactly what it's going to add/remove/break
<mornfall> robotgeek: that's when package would break by the selected actions
<Hobbsee> if it says "break", then i darn well want to know if it's going to break, aka remove all of kde, or just break by removing an obsolete package
<robotgeek> mornfall: maybe BREAK needs to be in caps :)
<mornfall> robotgeek: isn't it?
<mornfall> robotgeek: i thought i made it so
<mornfall> it's also bright red
<mornfall> fairly hard to miss
<robotgeek> yes. now i know
<mornfall> i think apply will also not work
<robotgeek> luckily i said "okay, don't break my system"
<mornfall> robotgeek: i don't think it would let you... but i'm not sure either ;-)
<robotgeek> mornfall: cool, i'll try it on someone else's computer :)
<mornfall> --> office
<mornfall> laters
<seaLne> grr lost my place in bugs list when konq crashed :(
<Tm_T> moin
<freeflying> Tm_T: hi
* Hobbsee has just discovered that there is scripting in konversation :D
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> you didn't knew it before?
<seaLne> what would you call the menu bar down the side of kontact with the component icons?
<robotgeek> complicated
<Tm_T> seaLne: wait
<robotgeek> sorry, i need coffee
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: nope
<Tm_T> seaLne: component menu
<seaLne> ta
<Tm_T> seaLne: or component sidebar
<Tm_T> if that's what you're looking for
<seaLne> what package should installer related stuff be assigned to?
<Lure> seaLne: BTW - good work on bugs
<viviersf> seaLne, frontend or backend ?
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/32543 for example
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32543 in kubuntu-meta kubuntu-live "Dapper F4 - Wrong cd ejects upon shutdown" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> ack.  found another bug.
<Riddell> seaLne: debian-installer?
<Hobbsee> nope, not reproducable.  good :)
<raphink> anyone has feedback for my fix on k3b ?
<raphink> (just to be sure it works fine for everyone)
<ubijtsa2> raphink: seen that the zeroconf issue been fixed ? :)
<raphink> ubijtsa2: could you test if you get k3bsetup working in k3b ?
<raphink> going to advanced config
<ubijtsa2> raphink: one mom
<ubijtsa2> it asks for password, then it chews cpu for a bit, then nothing
<ubijtsa2> I am up2date as of utc0730 today
<raphink> ubijtsa2: yes i've got only one mom too
<ubijtsa2> raphink: *lol*
<ubijtsa2> raphink: k3bsetup don't work is the answer
<raphink> :(
<raphink> weird
<raphink> I don't get it
<raphink> kcmshell is a mess
<raphink> I still don't get how to tell it to refresh te modules
<raphink> or how it gets the modules
<raphink> ubijtsa2: are you up-to-date with today's version?
<ubijtsa2> yes
<ubijtsa2> I just ran an update, and there were no k3b fixes in there
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> so you have ubuntu3 ?
<ubijtsa2> of k3b ?
<ubijtsa2> 0.12.14-0ubuntu3
<ubijtsa2> same for the lib
<raphink> ok
<Lure> raphink: have you seen note from mbiebl in KubuntuPowersave about libsysfs.la?
<raphink> yes but haven't read yet
<Lure> I plan to try this in the evening (busy-work-day currently)
<raphink> seems there is something I missed with k3bsetup
<raphink> it seems having the desktop file in /usr/share/applnk/Settings/System doesn't work
<raphink> it has to be in /usr/share/applications/kde
<raphink> only
<Tm_T> ok, weekend off, see you all in 56h ->
<Hobbsee> bye Tm_T 
<raphink> Riddell: do you know a command to refresh the modules list for kcmshell?
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> doesn't seem to work
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> ok thanks Riddell I'll try 
<raphink> ok Riddell seems the X-KDE-settings-something is mandatory to have the module work with kcmshell :(
<Riddell> really?  that's curious
<raphink> yes it is
<raphink> when I remove it it doesn't work
<raphink> :(
<raphink> I've been testing for a few hours now
<raphink> activating things, movingthings around
<raphink> and this seems to be the factor that activates it or not
<Riddell> hmm yes, I confirm
<Riddell> so add back that X-KDE-settings foo and we'll edit systemsettings' menu to not show it
<raphink> well I'm trying that
<raphink> trying to figure out how to remove it from systemsettings
<raphink> oonce it's set
<raphink> so playing around with the X-KDE-settings-* foo
<Riddell> use an <exclude> I think it is
<raphink> yes that's what I did
<raphink> where should it go (apart from deactivating it) ?
<raphink> maybe in hardware
<raphink> what do you think?
<Riddell> well where does it appear?
<sebas> \
<sebas> -+
<Riddell> add the Exclude to that surely
<raphink> it appears where I want it to appear ;)
<raphink> if I use X-KDE-settings-system then it appears in System
<raphink> taht's what I used at first
<Riddell> bah, Exclude doesn't want to work
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> i've been fighting with it 
<raphink> this system is a mess :(
<raphink> an option might be to keep k3bsetup in systemsettings
<raphink> but not in the root
<raphink> to put it somewhere deep inside ;)
<raphink> although I don't see how actually
<raphink> hmmm
* raphink is gonna take a shower and think about it
<Riddell> seaLne: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/35125 is no a kubuntu bug, probably debian-installer is a good place for it
<Ubugtu> malone bug 35125 in kubuntu-meta "Dap. F5: lvm forces reboot" [Major,Unconfirmed]  
<ubijtsa2> hmmm..?
* ubijtsa2 thought he'd be able to confirm/deny 35125, but he has no kit to test that one
<ubijtsa2> normal install with lvm works as intended though in F5, tested that this morning
<raphink> Riddell: what do I do with k3bsetup ?
<raphink> i.e. what is worse ? having it in systemsettings or not having it at all ?
<raphink> hehe
<Riddell> there must be a way to get system settings to ignore it
<Riddell> the XDG menu stuff is spooky voodoo
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well the Exclude section doesn't work atm
<raphink> I'd be fine to revert my change so k3bsetup works, then add k3bsetup2.desktop to the Exclude and then "all" we have to do is fix this ;)
<raphink> what do you think Riddell?
<Riddell> fix change to k3bsetup
<Riddell> then we'll worry about system settings
<raphink> ok
<raphink> so I just revert to yesterday's patch
<raphink> lol
<raphink> or shall I put it in another section while I'm there?
<raphink> I wonder if there can't be an invisible section ...
<raphink> like a section that exists for kcmshell
<raphink> but is not used by systemsettings
<Riddell> but for example the theme manager is excluded without problems
<raphink> let me see
<Riddell> you're not going mad, I did try to add it to exluces and it didn't work for me either
<raphink> yes I know
<raphink> do you think it might be because the desktop file is not in /usr/share/applications/kde like the other ones?
<Riddell> that's possible
<raphink> I really doubt so, but well this is so weird that I just wonder 
<raphink> I'll try that
<raphink> hmm 
<raphink> doesn't seem to work
<raphink> Riddell: my guess is that this systemsettings.menu doesn't control the settings...
<raphink> I've tried to modify it somehow
<raphink> likke for example
<raphink> add <Filename>userconfig.desktop</Filename> to the Accessibility menu section
<raphink> just to see if it would add the userconfig module
<raphink> and it doesn't
<Riddell> I got it to do something by moving the system category into the hardware menu
<Riddell> that moves all the system ones
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> ok
<raphink> now what seems to not work are the Filename tags
<jjesse> who was it in the meeting yesterday that was going to help on flight wiki entries?
<Riddell> jjesse: bkjones
<raphink> there Riddell!!
<raphink> got it
<raphink> it's not the exact filename that it wants
<raphink> it wants kde-k3bsetup2.desktop instead of k3bsetup.desktop
<raphink> you just have to add k3b-  before it
<raphink> as for the kvaio and others
<raphink> so just <Filename>kde-k3bsetup2.desktop</Filename> in the system section exlude and it works :)
<raphink> Riddell: can you confirm ? I'll apply these changes if you confirm
* seaLne finishes going through all unassigned bugs and decides to switch to windows as kubuntu is too buggy :)
<Riddell> yes, confirmed
<Riddell> how insane
<Riddell> seaLne: bah
<Riddell> seaLne: but thanks a lot :)
<raphink> Riddell: ok so I'll apply the changes to k3b and systemsettings is that ok?
<Riddell> raphink: yes please
<raphink> ok :)
<glatzor> Hi could anybody help me integrating the documentation of update-manager into the KDE?
<Riddell> glatzor: what documentation is that?
<glatzor> I would like to start khelpcenter with the ghelp uri of the manual.
<raphink> Riddell: everything should work now :)
<glatzor> Riddell: it is a normal xml documentation registered in scrollkeeper
<nlindblad> afternoon people
<Riddell> glatzor: that's a general question of how to integrate gnome help stuff into khelpcentre, I don't know if that's possible
<nlindblad> the Swedish KDE translations were done but there's only a single translator in the team
<glatzor> Riddell: khelpcenter does support scrollkeeper and the documentation can be accessed using the treeview of khelpcenter
<Riddell> nlindblad: in KDE SVN?
<nlindblad> Riddell: hang on
<glatzor> but I don't know the correct URI to open the corresponding document in khelpcenter
<nlindblad> http://i18n.kde.org/teams/infos.php?teamcode=sv
<glatzor> khelpcenter ghelp:update-manager does not work. 
<glatzor> Riddell: if i use ghelp:FULLPATH the formatings of the document are not respected
<nlindblad> Riddell: From that page: "Last update: 2004/02/27 23:41:36"
<Riddell> http://i18n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk/sv/  how embarracing, that's better than en_GB
<glatzor> Riddell: Kubuntu makes use of update-manager? I haven't used kubuntu yet
<nlindblad> Riddell: could that dating be correct?
<nlindblad> Riddell: or is it the SVN dates I should look at?
<Riddell> nlindblad: yes, it just means the team details havn't changed since then
<Riddell> glatzor: interesting
<glatzor> Riddell: I am searching a solution for this for years now. :)
<nlindblad> Riddell: okey
<Riddell> glatzor: we have our own updating tool
<nlindblad> Riddell: doesn't look like he'd need the help
<glatzor> Riddell: I once tried to do the same for synaptic.
<glatzor> Riddell: so kbuntu would no be bothered by update-manager using gnome-vfs or a even deeper update-manager integration in the gnome-desktop?
<jjesse> glatzor: we use adept and adet-updater to keep thngs updated
<mornfall> hmm?
<mornfall> what's with synaptic
<Riddell> ghelp:/usr/share/gnome/help/synaptic/C/synaptic.xml should be the path
<Riddell> glatzor: no, that wouldn't be a problem
<glatzor> mornfall: i would like to show the help of update-manager or synaptic in the khelpcenter
<mornfall> aha
<mornfall> not my domain
<Riddell> glatzor: well synaptic works for me
<glatzor> mornfall: mine, too :)
<glatzor> Riddell: synaptic includes a html version of the help
<Riddell> aah
<glatzor> this was a workaround
<nlindblad> Riddell: but all translators might not be in that list, right? Since the coordinator does the actual commiting to SVN
<Riddell> glatzor: well maybe that's just what needs done
<Riddell> glatzor: I don't really know how the ghelp ioslave works
<Riddell> possibly someone in #kde-docs knows but I suspect not
<Riddell> probably only cornelius or whoever wrote it knows
<Riddell> help systems are spooky voodoo.  a bit liek XDG menus :)
<nlindblad> how come the progress on the Swedish an Danish translations are so good compared to other translations?
<nlindblad> even en_GB! (as stated before)
<seaLne> someone cared
<nlindblad> seaLne: still a few apps not translated
<nlindblad> like Adept
<mornfall> hmm
<nlindblad> amaroK too
<mornfall> adept shouldn't be too hard to translate
<mornfall> it would also help to have it translated to get reports of what's missing i18n() markers ;)
<seaLne> Bug #1869 dosen't sound logical
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1869 in kubuntu-meta "Cannot mount an existing partition" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1869
<Riddell> nlindblad: if you did want to translate adept that would be handy
<Riddell> seaLne: ask him for the command he's using to mount with and the exact error message
<Riddell> output of sudo fdisk -l  would also be useful
<seaLne> yeah was going
<jjesse> mornfall: i spent a large amount of time while i was watching the NCAA basketball tournment working on the adept guide.  hopefully i'll have a draft rewrite done by the ned of the weekend
<bkjones> hi all. 
<mornfall> jjesse: cool... is the work somewhere online? (if no, let me know when it is so i can skim through it)
<bkjones> I'm curious as to whether there's a GUI utility that comes with [k] ubuntu that will let me tell my machine to use LDAP (or any other mech) for authentication? 
<jjesse> mornfall: not yet, there is an old version in the doc team svn so i'm working on changing all of it, ill let you know when it is online
<mornfall> jjesse: okey, thanks
<seaLne> bkjones: unfortunatly not that i know of atm
<bkjones> thanks, seaLne
<seaLne> you should be able to find some online guides to doing this manually tho
<bkjones> I know how to do it manually - just thought it'd be nice to have. :)
<seaLne> ah
<bkjones> ...and quicker... and less error-prone
<bkjones> I'd like to be able to tell my users "just click here and fill this in and your linux box can use the LDAP server too" 
<seaLne> yeah it would be a nice option to have in the installer like solaris does
<bkjones> yeah, in the installer would be good too. 
<bkjones> I think I'd rather have it available separate from the installer though. 
<bkjones> or in addition to.,
<seaLne> in addition would definitly be good
<seaLne> it would be quite complex to do tho
<bkjones> I don't see why (at least as a standalone app)
<bkjones> I'm not a coder, but I've written lots of perl/LDAP code. LDAP coding isn't hard. 
<bkjones> hm. I guess this is what drove windows toward a registry... tough to reliably make config changes to plain text files. 
<bkjones> ...Not that it helped them much...
<bkjones> but in this case, the files would be overwritten, kinda like printcap is in some distros (all distros?) 
<bkjones> maybe this is a good first project for me to hone my coding skillz. I've never written a standalone gui app that I can remember. 
* bkjones is a sysadmin
<mornfall> being a sysadmin is not illness
<mornfall> :-)
* mornfall still does sysadmin jobs here and there sometimes -- used to do a lot of admining
* seaLne is a sysadmin aswell :)
<bkjones> :)
<bkjones> --> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596100825/sr=8-1/qid=1142611534/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-2753700-5752003?%5Fencoding=UTF8
* bkjones writes a little, too. ;-)
<mornfall> bkjones: nice :-)
<mornfall> i like the cover
<bkjones> thanks. I didn't design it, but still :-)
<seaLne> does vimpart no longer exist (#4771)?
<mornfall> seaLne: vimpart was always broken
<mornfall> i'm not surprized if someone decided to make an end to it
<seaLne> i have vimpart on sarge but not dapper
<mornfall> seaLne: try kyzis instead
<seaLne> its a bug, not me wanting to use it
<mornfall> seaLne: tell the reporter to try kyzis instead (but i don't think it's packaged)
<mornfall> it's not in debian even
<mornfall> (consult yzis.org)
* mornfall points out http://www.yzis.org/screenshots/kdevelop1.jpg/image_view_fullscreen
<robotgeek> mornfall: i compiled it yesterday
<mornfall> robotgeek: how is it in practice?
<mornfall> i'd hope better than vimpart
<robotgeek> mornfall: i was basically hoping for kmail integration, but kmail does not support qtexteditor. 
<robotgeek> i will try kdevelop later
<mornfall> robotgeek: oh, no news, that
<mornfall> robotgeek: there was a patch floating around for that
<mornfall> ages ago
<mornfall> it probably doesn't work anymore
<robotgeek> mornfall: patch for kmail?
<mornfall> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> sweet
<robotgeek> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59481
<mornfall> <30 seconds remaining :-))
* mornfall looks
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> damn wrong window
<bkjones> anyone else see issues with mplayer, xine, vlc, etc after one of the recent libgcc upgrades in dapper? 
<bkjones> I get segfaults, and the strace output seems to point to libgcc. 
<mornfall> laters
* _Sime_ is preparing to a release a new version of guidance, featuring a heap of bug fixes.
<Riddell> hello Parkotron 
<Riddell> _Sime_: great
<Parkotron> Hello Riddell.
<_Sime_> Riddell: there are still outstanding bugs, but the changelog is getting quite long. I think it is time enough to get it out and get some more testing. (and closing out some bug reports)
<Parkotron> _Sime_: Guidance is great stuff. Disk and Filesystems makes it so much easier to help newbs find and configure their partitions. Keep up the good work.
<_Sime_> Parkotron: thanks!
<_Sime_> Riddell: BTW, on the new kdm theme, it is unclear what the little triangle button (bottom right) does.
<_Sime_> Riddell: I honestly expected a drop down menu for some reason.
<Parkotron> _Sime_: Are there plans to add a Guidance module for X configuration? I realise that's no small order, but that does seem to fit in with Guidances goals.
* Riddell thinks Parkotron may be in luck
<Riddell> _Sime_: I wonder if we should move that to be in line with the text fields
<Parkotron> Riddell: Really? That'd be super. "I can't set my resolution above 1024x768 even though my monitor supports ####x#### in Windows" is without a doubt the most common beginner question I see on IRC.
<Riddell> Parkotron: have your tried dapper?
<Parkotron> Riddell: Somewhat. But I haven't updated it for a while.
<_Sime_> Riddell: putting the triangle up with the input fields would be better, yes.
<Parkotron> Riddell: Is it there and I just haven't noticed?
<Riddell> Parkotron: system settings -> hardware -> display  if display has a purple X on it that's the new one
<_Sime_> it's like a treasure hunt now, isn't it. :)
<_Sime_> Riddell!!!
<Riddell> _Sime_: huh?
<_Sime_> Riddell: you're wreaking the surprise for Parkotron ;)
<Parkotron> Well I'm going to have to reboot to check it out. Thanks for the info. Oh and thanks the hard work.
<Riddell> oops :)
<_Sime_> when does the syslogd startup?
<bkjones> one of the first services at boot time. 
<_Sime_> 'coz' when displayconfig-hwprobe.py runs and changes stuff, it logs it with syslog (INFO), but I can never find it in the /var/log
<bkjones> well, cat /etc/syslog.conf and grep for "info" and see where it goes. 
<bkjones> scratch that. 
<bkjones> open it and see, because it might be included with a "*" argument :)
<bkjones> also, there have been apps known to log to 'info', but still only log errors unless in debug mode, so be wary ;-)
<_Sime_> :-/ ... it appears to work ok, I just don't see messages...
<Parkotron> Riddell: I just booted into Dapper, but unfortunately the Display module won't load.
<bkjones> then how can you say it's working ok? 
<bkjones> lol
<bkjones> oh, you mean the app 
<bkjones> well, run the app from a command line, or run it in strace and see what's going on. 
<_Sime_> Parkotron: probably my fault...
<Parkotron> I hadn't install all of kubuntu-desktop, so I'm doing that now to make sure that isn't the problem.
<bkjones> you might also try running 'ls -lrt /var/log' right after you start it. 
<bkjones> maybe it's not writing where you think. 
<Riddell> Parkotron: try upgrading to the latest version of kde-guidance
<_Sime_> Parkotron: try again next week. :-/
<bkjones> what app is that, _Sime_?
<_Sime_> I'll fixed quite a lot of bugs in displayconfig, but they are not yet released.
<_Sime_> bkjones: the display kcontrol module
<Parkotron> _Sime_: Well, Synaptic is chugging away yet, so I might be able to get the old version working.
<Parkotron> Wait! I'm I allowed to mention Synaptic here?
<bkjones> _Sime_: I don't get any messages either. 
<bkjones> 'cept in Xorg.0.log
<_Sime_> Parkotron: it is called adept on this channel
* bkjones uses synaptic for new installs and adept for updates. 
<_Sime_> bkjones: I changed displayconfig-hwprobe.py to log at level WARNING, and also to say some when it ran, but still nothing appearred after booting.
<bkjones> I really don't like adept for looking for software. 
<mornfall> bah
<mornfall> what don't you lik
<mornfall> e
<mornfall> and which version you have
<bkjones> oh good lord. Let's not get religious. I just don't like it
<bkjones> ;-)
<mornfall> oh good lord, i want to know what you don't like
<mornfall> i'm not religious, i wrote it
<toma> hi all 
<bkjones> rofl. Holy crap - sorry mornfall
<mornfall> no problem, just tell me what you don't like and all's fine :-)
<bkjones> ok, one sec
* bkjones launches adept again
<mornfall> well, let's start with version -- if it's not last dapper, then feedback probably won't help much :)
<mornfall> lots of changes
<mornfall> since breezy
<bkjones> it's version 1.90 Conquest Beta 1
<mornfall> right
<mornfall> that's dapper
<bkjones> right
<bkjones> so I guess I'm not coming from a hardcore debian background, so I have no idea what tags are.
<bkjones> I don't know if tags are a debian thing or what. 
<mornfall> tags are tags
<mornfall> tag is a label attached to a package
<bkjones> I don't feel this interface is as clean as synaptic for my taste. I don't need all these check boxes and stuff. At least I don't think I do. 
<mornfall> drag one and drop it to tags i want
<bkjones> but I don't know what tags I want. 
<bkjones> Oh wait! 
* bkjones just noticed this little window on the right side. 
<mornfall> .....
<bkjones> so tags look like what synaptic calls "sections"? 
<bkjones> but more verbose. 
<bkjones> no, that's not right. 
<mornfall> it's fairly different from sections
<mornfall> here you say what kinds of software you are looking for (and what you are not looking for)
<bkjones> yeah, I don't get it. I want that out of my face. Of course, that's just me. Hope you don't mind my opining. 
<bkjones> that's what the checkboxes appear to be for, though. 
<mornfall> the checkboxes are different view of the software -- if it is installed/notinstalled etc
<mornfall> like, you are looking for a text editor
<mornfall> you want it to work under x11
<mornfall> so you select interface->x11
<mornfall> drop to tags i want
<bkjones> no way. How did I know to pick that tag? 
<Parkotron> mornfall: Does Adept have any orphaned package handling?
<mornfall> Parkotron: orphaned package? like autodeinstall unused libs? no
<bkjones> and why pick 'interface-x11' when there's an 'x11' listed by itself at the bottom of that list? 
<mornfall> bkjones: well, it's the closest to what you want in the "smart" tab
<bkjones> oh. I was in the 'all' tab. 
<mornfall> bkjones: x11::application (i would argue of usefulness of that too)
<mornfall> bkjones: but you can simply ignore it if it doesn't interest you
<mornfall> then you see selection of suite (kde, gnome), so say you want kde
<bkjones> this seems overly complicated to me. I can get it, but I doubt my mom would ever get this. 
<mornfall> bkjones: why would your mom ever use adept (manager)
<bkjones> well, isn't ubuntu supposed to be like, the linux desktop solution to kill MS and all that? 
<mornfall> (then use::editing)
<Riddell> hi incinerator, how was the install days?
<incinerator> cool
<incinerator> quite a many installs
<bkjones> on the one hand, I feel like end users in general should be more educated about the technology they're using. On the other hand, since they don't, an end user of ubuntu shouldn't really have to know what X11 is. 
<incinerator> the P&P seminar was very successfull, as well
<mornfall> bkjones: let me reiterate... they shouldn't ever need to use adept (manager) at all
<mornfall> bkjones: what you think the installer is for?
<mornfall> bkjones: (adept installer)
<bkjones> I thought it was the kde version of synaptic (effectively)
<Riddell> incinerator: cool, wish I could have been there
<incinerator> don't worry, seems we'll have to organise a 2nd install day soon
<Riddell> incinerator: oh?
<mornfall> bkjones: i would like to see your mom if you gave her synaptic and asked her to install something
<incinerator> for all the P&P people who are now interested in getting gnu/linux installed onto their boxes
<bkjones> mornfall: I did. It went fine. I can try with adept if you want. 
<mornfall> bkjones: well, okey... what was the test question?
<bkjones> there was no test question. 
<bkjones> she wanted to install some games, so I pointed her at synaptic and walked away. 
<mornfall> bkjones: that will work better with the installer :-)
<bkjones> she found the "games" section by herself and then found burgerspace or whatever it's called. 
<mornfall> bkjones: have you seen it?
<bkjones> I guess I'm missing something important. 
<bkjones> I see "adept" and "adept updater" or whatever. 
* bkjones looks
<mornfall> bkjones: alt+f2 adept_installer (no idea where it's in menu)
<bkjones> notifier, updater, and just "adept" 
<Riddell> it's not in the menu, the .desktop file had the wrong executable name on the last update
<bkjones> can't run it that way - it needs root privs. 
<mornfall> bkjones: kdesu adept_installer (sorry)
<mornfall> if the desktop was right it'd ask for password
<bkjones> ok, running...
<mornfall> Riddell: i guess i should make the update this weekend (haven't gotten around last week)
<bkjones> well DAMMIT! Why wasn't this in my freakin' menu?!
<bkjones> everything BUT that was there! 
<mornfall> bkjones: because i didn't get around to make the update ;)
<bkjones> that's a bug if you ask me. 
<bkjones> oh
<bkjones> nevermind :-/
* bkjones blushes. 
<mornfall> bkjones: most apps are gone from menu and intsaller is gonna be called something like Add/Remove Software
<bkjones> cool. 
<mornfall> updater will be accessible through notifier
<bkjones> yeah, mom could use this, methinks. 
<Parkotron> mornfall: Just a question. Why is it "adept_installer"? Isn't "adept-installer" far more typical?
<mornfall> Parkotron: it was that way before -- but it doesn't work too well in kde
<bkjones> some day KDE will get around to switching up the selection of games :-/
<mornfall> Parkotron: specifically icons use - to delimit parts (theme+size, section, name)
<bkjones> anyone here ever play kreversi? 
<mornfall> bkjones: long time ago :)
<bkjones> yeah. Seems like things there are backward. The games you *want* to play you have to go *get*, and these lamo ones come preinstalled. 
<bkjones> reminds me of winders. 
<bkjones> I don't even really play games, but I was just thinking of my mom. :-)
<mornfall> bkjones: to new users, they aren't that lame :)
<mornfall> bkjones: but they get old fast i guess
<bkjones> btw - spelling the name of the game you're knocking off backwards and adding a "k" at the front doesn't count as "creativity". Someone needs to tell the kde team that before they rename themselves "EMONG"
<bkjones> ;-P
<bkjones> sorry - "KEMONG" 
<mornfall> which game would that be? ksirtet?
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> what would you call it :)
<bkjones> yeah, and K<abalone backwards>
<_Sime_> mornfall: can you pleeeeeaaaase do something about the big button in adept_installer. It just doesn't look like a button.
<mornfall> bkjones: ah :) i never noticed
<mornfall> _Sime_: will you drown me in beer if i do?
<_Sime_> mornfall: I'll drown you in something if you don't. ;->
<mornfall> _Sime_: damn i was hoping you would say yes
<mornfall> _Sime_: so i could say no
<_Sime_> mornfall: are you in the States?
<bkjones> I don't know what I'd call it. "Jonesy's Tetris Clone" maybe. Also uncreative. But if I'm gonna spend the time to create this thing from scratch, I'm not gonna insult the effort I put in by calling it "Ksirtet". Maybe I'm just cranky and need lunch ;-P
<mornfall> _Sime_: not at all
<_Sime_> mornfall: where?
<mornfall> _Sime_: brno, czech republic (central europe)
<_Sime_> mornfall: ooh. I thought we were in similar timezones.
<mornfall> your irc client ignores me :p
<_Sime_> yeah I see that
<_Sime_> or the network stopped it.
<mornfall> well, if you are in us, it's probably "far away" :)
<_Sime_> mornfall: seriously, the installer looks way cool.
<_Sime_> mornfall: NL.
<mornfall> NL? i only know nl as netherlands sorry :)
<_Sime_> mornfall: the only thing that bothers me usability-wise is the button. and that it is not clear that it is a button or what it does.
<_Sime_> netherlands
<mornfall> okey, then i must confuse somewhere mid-way
<mornfall> have confused
<mornfall> whatever :)
<mornfall> _Sime_: don't worry, i gave up on the button already, will fix it this weekend
<mornfall> _Sime_: happy? :)
<_Sime_> mornfall: cool, what will replace it?
<mornfall> _Sime_: the reason it is as it is is that i am a lazy bastard ;)
<_Sime_> smaller button?
<mornfall> _Sime_: probably pair of smaller buttons
<mornfall> _Sime_: in right corner
<_Sime_> smaller button with text:  "3 packages to install, 1 to remove [Go!] "
<_Sime_> good.
<_Sime_> I'm happier
<mornfall> lol
<mornfall> i didn't think of that text
<Riddell> _Sime_: text on buttons shouldn't change
<mornfall> i can think about it :)
<mornfall> but yes, Riddell is right
<mornfall> the info is in statusbar
<Riddell> hvae button "Go" or similar and a label to the left of it "3 packages to install, 1 to remove "
<mornfall> in fact
<mornfall> nothing much will change
<mornfall> probably just a Quit button added and the current button shrunk
<mornfall> and a margin around those two
<mornfall> we are in feature freeze, so it's too late to do workflow changes
<bkjones> so I guess the feature freeze was lifted when dapper was officially postponed? 
<bkjones> lol
<bkjones> nevermind
<mornfall> since workflow changes introduce bugs :)
<Parkotron> mornfall: I'd use something more descriptive than "Quit". Maybe "Quit without applying any changes".
<mornfall> in case they wouldn't i would engineer some bugs into it so people remember what are freezes good for
<_Sime_> Riddell: true, buttons don't change.
<mornfall> Parkotron: well, yes, something can be invented, but it can't be too long, people tend to skip over long texts :)
<mornfall> Parkotron: also, people already hate me for wide button
<Parkotron> mornfall: I'm sure they don't /hate/ you.
<_Sime_> Riddell: yes, that was what I was trying to suggest.
<mornfall> Parkotron: oh, adept here adept there, what people know me for is that wide button, trust me ;-)
<mornfall> dum di dum
<Parkotron> mornfall: Well other than the button, good work on adept_installer. I'd never seen it before today. Very user friendly.
<mornfall> don't take me seriously
<mornfall> i don't see what people have against my kewl ultra-wide button
<mornfall> everyone is all wet when a display is ultra-wide
<mornfall> like macbook
<mornfall> people will shell out thousands of euros to have that ultra-wide toy
<mornfall> lame :-)
<Parkotron> Maybe you should just drop it back to like 80% width. Then it'd still be super wide, but easier to identify as a button.
* _Sime_ hates mornfall for the ulta-wide button. People hate Sime for the DPI settings kubuntu.
<_Sime_> kidding, honest.
<Parkotron> _Sime_: Just to confirm, the Display module _is_ completely broken on my system. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu1
<_Sime_> Parkotron: I believe you. 
<_Sime_> Parkotron: next version.
<_Sime_> maybe
<Parkotron> _Sime_: Do you happen to have a screenshot somewhere so I can at least get an impression of what it does?
<_Sime_> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> oh btw -- if anyone cares (probably not, but i bother you anyway) -- http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/konqueror-minimal.png :)
<_Sime_> what is that?
<mornfall> screenshot of my desktop :)
<mornfall> well, when using konqueror
<Parkotron> _Sime_: Thanks for the link. What does one get if one presses the Configure button next to a card or a screen?
<_Sime_> Parkotron: you can select your gfx card or monitor from a list.
<_Sime_> mornfall: you're not into colour are you? ;)
<mornfall> what good would colour do to me :)
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/konsole+kicker.png :-)
<raphink> ubijtsa2: can you test k3bsetup gain after dist-upgrading?
<mornfall> there's some colour in that
<raphink> mornfall: that's ... original
<mornfall> raphink: yes, i'm very proud of it -- the kicker pops up when i hit bottom edge :)
<mornfall> raphink: i also have menu-on-top ala macosx that pops up when i hit left edge
<raphink> hehe
<mornfall> ideal for 1024x768 notebook screen :)
<bkjones> stupid oss flash plugin sucks. 
<raphink> hmmm ok
<mornfall> bkjones: just say no to flash
<bkjones> yeah, that's becoming a lot like saying no to javascript. 
<bkjones> things don't work without it. 
<Parkotron> Is it a bug that Konqueror under Kubuntu doesn't use /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/22x22/actions/kde.png for the throbber?
<Parkotron> Instead it's using /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/icons/crystalsvg/22x22/actions/kde.png
<Parkotron> Maybe I don't understand what kubuntu-default-settings really is, by I assumed they were only defaults and that you could change them elsewhere.
<bkjones> mornfall: how come adept doesn't find some packages that synaptic does? 
<bkjones> I picked "any suite", and "show unsupported/proprietary" as well. 
<mornfall> bkjones: adept which adept? installer doesn't show everything, just what has .desktop files
<bkjones> AH. 
<mornfall> bkjones: it's for endusers -- they don't care :)
<mornfall> like, libs... what's that :)
<bkjones> I see. 
<bkjones> got it. 
<mornfall> i guess the persona that'd be modelled after you just wouldn't use adept to install things
<mornfall> but we still have synaptic :)
<bkjones> heh
<bkjones> I make an effort *not* to take my job home with me, so that I can still relate a bit to end users on the linux desktop. 
<bkjones> it gets me in trouble sometimes. 
<bkjones> for the CLI, I like small, simple tools. With gui's I'm the exact oppositte. They're already less efficient -- don't make me launch three apps to figure out which one will find the package I want. 
<bkjones> I understand the logic though, 
<bkjones> and the marketing of it should work. 
<_Sime_> Riddell: ok, 0.6.3 of guidance is up. http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
* nlindblad yawns
<Tonio__> hello all ;)
<jjesse> helo Tonio__
<Tonio__> jjesse: ;)
<Tonio__> Riddell: just found an interesting feature that might be interesting :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: pwmanager rovides kwallet emulation
<Tonio__> Riddell: way easier to config, manage, and therefore more powerfull application too :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'll investigate for a good eventual default config that feets our goals of usabillity
<_Sime_> Tonio_: I (found &) fixed the problem you were having with guidance. BTW
<Tonio_> _Sime_: greeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaat ;)
<_Sime_> Tonio_: the data that you sent me was key.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: nice it helped :)
* Tonio_ is in love with pwmanager
<Tonio_> you all should test that as replacement to kwaller
<Tonio_> kwallet
<Tonio_> it is way more powerfull, easy to manage, configure etc.........
<Tonio_> could be a solution, really, to avoid using that evil kwallet in dapper :)
<toma> hmm, whats up with kwallet?
<Tonio_> toma: not easy to understand
<Tonio_> people get the "default" password to provide everytime session starts
<Tonio_> the solution "no password" is working, but most people will not understand it
<bkjones> I don't care for kwallet. 
<nlindblad> getting internet radio streams to work with amaroK can't be that hard, still I'm confused
<toma> o
<Tonio_> toma: check pwmanager and you will see the difference
<bkjones> I'd have to do tons of reading to figure out wth it's doing. 
<toma> Tonio_: does it convert/read kwallet?
<Tonio_> it can generate passwords, store them and display them "logically"
<Tonio_> toma: no, it emulates kwallet on the system
<Tonio_> then when activated, all kwallet capable application do use it instead
<Tonio_> and that really works nicelly
<nlindblad> amaroK fetches the stations name then is happy
<Tonio_> toma: have you tried to use kwallet to store your personnal passwords and things like that ? not speaking about automatic password saving in konq
<Tonio_> toma: it is clearly unusable
<toma> Tonio_: yes, i use it for years
<bkjones> I just fear that I don't fully understand the scope of kwallet. I don't know how far-reaching it is. 
<bkjones> so I don't use it. 
<Tonio_> toma: honnestly, do you think the gui is "understandable" by a newbie ?
<toma> Tonio_: never had any trouble (except a my fault - upgrade which failed)
<Tonio_> bkjones: yes and most people are thinking like you
<Tonio_> they just don't understand the way it works
<toma> a newbie should not have to use a passwordsmanageers gui
<Tonio_> toma: install kde-pwmanager
<bkjones> yeah, kwallet reminds me a little too much of MS passport. 
<Tonio_> activate kwallet emulation in options, and test ;)
<Tonio_> you will see the difference
<toma> Tonio_: on it.
<Tonio_> I can provide a default empty wallet called system with kubuntu-defaulty-settings
<Tonio_> and make it's usage completly transparent to the user
<Tonio_> kwallet, because of it's stucture, isn't configurable that way, and that actually causes me an issue
<bkjones> if kwallet expects me to use it, it should probably have some kind of explanatory/setup thing similar to Fedora's "firstboot" 
<bkjones> it would also be nice to have a "kill kwallet forever" button instead of having it bug me every time I enter a password somewhere in kde-land. 
<Parkotron> Tonio_: I asked a question about kubuntu-default-settings, but I guess that was before you got here. How does it work?
<Tonio_> Parkotron: kde is set to check settings in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings in the first place
<Tonio_> and then merges it with standard /usr/share settings, while priority is set to the first folder
<Tonio_> therefore, when we want to change a setting, we simply have to put the setting in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> and that overwrites the default
<Parkotron> Tonio_: So if I remove an entry from kubuntu-default-settings, it'll use /usr/share/icons?
<nlindblad> the guide in Ubuntu's Wiki refers to a package named 'libxine-extracodecs'
<Tonio_> Parkotron: yes
<Tonio_> everything that isn't in k-d-s is read in /usr/share
<Tonio_> and rc files are merged, not simply read from k-d-s
<Tonio_> when a setting is in two files, the prior is the k-d-s one
<Tonio_> nlindblad: yes, that's for MP3 support 
<nlindblad> and it's in "universe"?
<Tonio_> nlindblad: multiverse
<nlindblad> ah, hence the problem finding them
<raphink> Riddell: are you there?
* Tonio_ is working on a default config for pwmanager
<Parkotron> Tonio_: Thank you. That all makes much more sense.
<Tonio_> Parkotron: your servant
<toma> Tonio_: i've now been on several sites, but pwmanager does not log anything
<toma> there is no documentation
<toma> i give up...
<toma> i dont get that app
<toma> [20:38:04]  <toma> Tonio__: i've now been on several sites, but pwmanager does not log anything
<toma> [20:40:09]  <toma> there is no documentation
<toma> [20:40:15]  <toma> i give up...
<toma> [20:40:32]  <toma> i dont get that app
<Tonio__> toma: let me check
<Tonio__> didn't test that part
<Tonio_> Riddell: played 30 minutes with wlassistant, works like a charm for me :)
<toma> Edit/add password dialog is a bit confusing
<Tonio_> toma: works for me
<toma> hmm
<Tonio_> forms passwords are saved and restored correctly
<toma> ok, let me update dapper and switch back to dapper kdelibs before i continue this...
<Tonio_> it works *exactly* like kwallet, except more simple and mlore functions ;)
<Tonio_> toma: k
<Tonio_> toma: thanks for testing ;)
<toma> i like the interface, passwords are very hidden and inaccessible in kwallet, here it seems very ok.
<nlindblad> was the "Update notifier" introduced with Dapper? (not existing in Breezy)
<jjesse> nlindblad: yeah it isn't in dapper
<nlindblad> "isn't"?
<jjesse> insit in breezy
<jjesse> sorry
<jjesse> is not in breezy man i can't type
<Tonio_> toma: nice to read this ;)
<nlindblad> it got introduced in Dapper, and didn't exist in Breezy, right?
<Tonio_> toma: could be a good replacement don't you think ?
<nlindblad> jjesse: get some caffeine man
<toma> Tonio_: yes, if it works ;-)
<Tonio_> nlindblad: I package it with dapper ;)
<bkjones> update_manager++
<Tonio_> toma: needs testing
<nlindblad> Tonio_: worth a hug man
<jjesse> corret nlindblad, check the release notes on http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/index.html
<nlindblad> Tonio_: who's developing Adept?
<jjesse> mornfall: 
<Tonio_> nlindblad: mornfall
<nlindblad> I hate to be a git but it's lacking language support
<nlindblad> (Swedish)
<toma> Tonio_: it will take 1,5h from now to update, so patience.
<Tonio_> toma: hehe
<nlindblad> it's my native language, don't hesitate to ask me about translating to it in the future
<nlindblad> mornfall: is there a .PO for Adept?
<Tonio_> toma: it can import kwallet ;)
<toma> Tonio_: ah good!
<Tonio_> toma: it can export to kwallet too :)
<Tonio_> toma: it just has a little default, it does not allow blank passwords
<Tonio_> I have to patch for this
<toma> Tonio_: no blank passwords seems a good choice
<Tonio_> toma: I don't agree
<Tonio_> I don't want to open the wallet each time konqueror is launched or kopete is
<Tonio_> chmod 600 on the wallet file is enough for desktop usage
<Tonio_> so the optionnal "no password allowed" option is, to me, nicer :)
<Tonio_> there are lots of complains about kwallet manager for this
<Tonio_> lots of people don't know they can put blank passwords, and simply stop using it because of that
<toma> are we talking about the master password here?
<toma> stupid deep locking on minimize
<toma> using the X closes the file instead of minimizing, which is against the KDE usability standards
<Tonio_> toma: deep locking can be configured :)
<Tonio_> no pb with this
<Tonio_> and minimizing vs closing can be configured too
<Tonio_> toma: yes I'm talking about the master password
<Tonio_> I mean, if the password storage file is chmod 600, I only have access
<Tonio_> so what is the problem if there is no password ?
<Tonio_> it just avoids me typing a pasword everytime an application starts
<Tonio_> which is good
<toma> yes, well i agree, but im not sure everyone will
<Tonio_> toma: those who don't can add a password to that file
<Tonio_> allowing blank passwords is only something "more" you can do
<toma> ok
<Tonio_> toma: it doesn't remove any option or feature
<Tonio_> but as it is not allowed by default, I have to patch ;)
<mornfall> nlindblad: should follow normal kde translation process i think
<mornfall> nlindblad: so .pot files should be in svn or something
<nlindblad> mornfall: okey, I'll have a look
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi Riddell :)
<raphink> how are you doing?
<Riddell> rocking
<Tonio_> Riddell: hello
<raphink> great :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: do we get to try wlassistant then
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would suggest yes
<raphink> Tonio_: how is the patch for pwmanager going?
<Tonio_> no pb for me, scanning, connections and disconnections are okay
<Tonio_> raphink: needs testing ;)
<raphink> k
<Tonio_> Riddell: we just had a big discussion about pwmanager
<Riddell> remind me again what pwmanager is?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it can act as a perfect replacement for kwallet
<Tonio_> Riddell: a password manager for kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: it can provide kwallet emulation
<raphink> it's much better than kwallet I can tell
<Tonio_> Riddell: is way easier, better and configurable than kwallet
<nlindblad> mornfall: where would I find it, in the /l10n/ directory or in it's own directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: it even can import kwallet settings and passwords
<Tonio_> and I was thinking about that as a replacement, as kwallet is very criticised by so many people
<Tonio_> Riddell: if I can provide a good default config that makes it interract witrh konqueror, kopete etc..... in a transparent way, would you eventually be interested ?
<Riddell> what's wrong with kwallet?
<Tonio_> Riddell: usability
<Tonio_> Riddell: prompts for a password to the default file in any case, and that cannot be configured
<Tonio_> Riddell: then people set a password, and get prompted every time a network app is started in a new session
<Riddell> I'd be more sceptical since kwallet isn't actually broken whereas kwifimanager is
<Tonio_> Riddell: and, well........ gettings passwords from it and use it as a "brain helper" is a pain at least
<Riddell> you can set kwallet to not ask for a password, isn't that what we've done?
<Tonio_> Riddell: partially
<Tonio_> but it doesn't work as it should
<Tonio_> the wallet is somehow linked to the computer, hostname or so, I don't know
<raphink> kwallet sometimes act strangely I can tell
<Tonio_> what was working locally on my machine doesn't work on a new dapper install on another one
<mornfall> nlindblad: honestly i don't know... i think Riddell added the pot generation
<nlindblad> mornfall: okey, sorry for bothering
<Tonio_> and I think pwmanager could be the response to that (although needs lots of tests, I agree on that point)
<mornfall> nlindblad: np
<mornfall> if i find out i'll let you know
<Tonio_> because kwallet "works", so replacing it needs debating and much more tests than wlassistant
<nlindblad> mornfall: when I'm done with it (must find it first though), should I send it to one of you guys or go through the leader of the Swedish translator team?
<nlindblad> found it
<nlindblad> seems to be a Swedish translation, how come Adept doesn't understand that?
<mornfall> nlindblad: is it installed?
<nlindblad> installed kde-i18n-sv
<nlindblad> and the rest of KDE is in Swedish
<mornfall> nlindblad: hmm... root as well?
<nlindblad> how can I check on root's localization?
<nlindblad> root has en_GB
<nlindblad> but the locales vanish to defaults all the time
<nlindblad> everything being started using a graphical sudo is in English, but all tools in the Control centre is Swedish
<nlindblad> *are
<Riddell> kjbjd68cgvr7bd56
<Riddell> ?k ht
<Riddell>  fy xygiopk
<Riddell> jhhbhn] #
<nlindblad> huu?
<toma> looks swedish
<nlindblad> it's not :)
<toma> then cat-ish
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> it's trying to tell us something important!
<toma> maybe something about crypted passwords
<nlindblad> is there a good VPN-tunnel manager for KDE?
<toma> kde-systemsettings can not be found on the french mirror
<toma> bah
<toma> haha, lol, i wonder what happens when i press 'N':   http://rafb.net/paste/results/FtzzKy80.html
<Lure> rraphink: ping
<Lure> Riddell: ping
<Lure> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi Lure
<Lure> I can confirm that bug 34871 resolves powersave build
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34871 in cpufrequtils "FTBFS for packages depending on libcpufreq-dev" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34871
<Lure> can you push this requets for rebuild or whomshould we contact?
<raphink> hmm wait a min ok Lure?
<Lure> raphink: ok
<toma> Tonio_: ok, now it saves form data, i'll try it out for a week or so
<raphink> Lure: so we just have to request a rebuild ?
<Lure> raphink: I think just that 
<raphink> ok 
<raphink> I can request it
<Lure> maybe you should try on your PPC first, just to be sure
<Lure> raphink: great
<raphink> ok I'll test it
<nlindblad> might not be a good thing root's locales are messy
<nlindblad> forcing Adept to be in English
<nlindblad> might be confusing/frustrating when the rest of the system is in Swedish
<nlindblad> and KDE-su isn't localized here either
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-23
<raphink> Lure: ok it works, so I'll upload
<Lure> raphink: thanks
<raphink> Lure: fix released
<Lure> raphink: thanks
<Lure> Just compiled & running knetworkmanager!
<Lure> it looks way better than nm-applet
<raphink> :)
<Lure> Riddell, raphink, Tonio_: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6171/knetworkmanager5zz.png
<Lure> everything is documented here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/KNetworkManager 
<raphink> very nice Lure
<Tonio_> wow
<Lure> it just works!!!
<Tonio_> Lure: very, very nice
<Tonio_> ask mark now ;)
<Lure> seen this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperCommunityLove
* raphink is about to test kpowersave now that powersaved built
<raphink> let's try ...
<Lure> raphink: great, this is my next thing...
<Lure> this is using sources from Mar 11, as the latest are not released yet
<Lure> any candidate for packaging knetworkmanager - it will take me 5 days at least ;-)
<Lure> would be good if we could just add it to this test repository: http://johan.kiviniemi.name/ubuntu/
<Tonio_> Lure: assimuing we have more than two month
<Tonio_> Lure: and remembering what sabdfl said lastest meeting
<Tonio_> could be interesting to investigate a bit on that ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: remember what he said about the fact that "if the community does the stuff for wpasupplicant and networkmanager blablabla.." !)
<Tonio_> :)
<Lure> yeah 
<Lure> really, thanks to Johan Kiviniemi, who did forward-port all Ubuntu patches to 0.6.1
<Tonio_> Lure: indeed
<Lure> this will make it even easier to include, as there cannot be many valid reasons to reject UVF exception
<Tonio_> Lure: I have to go sleep, but could be very interesting rediscuss that tomorrow don't you think ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> he even backported fixes to wpasupplicant in order not to require bump to unstable 0.5
<Lure> yes, I have to go to bed also - I go for sailing regatta at 7:30 ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: amazing job I must say ;)
<Tonio_> we have to talk that with riddell tomorrow, and see what about ;)
<Lure> I just hope we can succeed also on powersave front
* Tonio_ suddenly dreams
<Tonio_> powersave is more complicated
<Tonio_> because canonical have their own stiff concerning acpi etc...
<Lure> I know. :-( I have switched to knetworkmanager as I was too tired of it... ;=)
<Tonio_> although I also think kpowersave is a must have
<Lure> Tonio_: but powersave 0.12 has hooks to support acpi-support (and suspend2)!
<Tonio_> anyway, it might not be possible because is doesn't fit with canonical's plans
<Lure> Sebas have tested it already, I just did not have time yet
<Tonio_> duplicated stuff
<Tonio_> when it is different with knetworkmanager, according to what mark said 3 days ago
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> have to go Lure, seya tomorrow
<Lure> it looks like raphink is not getting back from powersave suspend ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: lol
<Lure> sey tommorow evening.
<Lure> good nite
<Lure> raphink: survived powersave? ;-)
<raphink> not really
<Lure> ;-)
<raphink> it's too experimental for ppc
<raphink> to be used
<raphink> suspend to ram doesn't work
<raphink> suspend to disk can't be used either
<raphink> and when I close the laptop it crashes everything
<Lure> bad...
<raphink> I have to force reboot
<raphink> so no I don't want that really
<raphink> ;)
<Lure> Dapper+1 then
<Lure> Hobbsee: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6171/knetworkmanager5zz.png
<raphink> I agreee kpowersave looks much nicer thank klaptop
<raphink> it has more options
<raphink> and all
<raphink> but klaptop has a very good point : it works ;)
<Lure> raphink: when it does not crash ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: NICE!!!!!!
<raphink> klaptop never crashed on me
<Hobbsee> want to make some packages for the rest of us???  *displays puppy dog eyes*
<Lure> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/KNetworkManager 
<Lure> I am new to packages, but if you can do them it would be great for getting more testers
* Hobbsee drools
<Lure> and I have to go to bet *now* as I have to go to sailing regatta in 6 hours...
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> ok, will look into it
<Lure> ok, good nite
<nlindblad> sailing...?
<raphink> how nice :)
* raphink loves sailing
* raphink is going to go sleep and dream of sails ;)
<raphink> ++
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Dapper delayed || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> I'll dream about a girl then
<nlindblad> not a stupid boat :(
<Hobbsee> how does one apply a patch?
<Lathiat> patch -Np1 < patch-filename
<Lathiat> often
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> argh.  why do i always get an error in the make file?
<Parkotron> If someone were to write a quality kcontrol module for XScreensaver, would Kubuntu consider switching away from KScreensaver?
<Lathiat> why would you want to do that? :)
<Lathiat> kss rocks :)
<Hobbsee> kpowersave is very nice :)
<Tonio_> hi
<hunger> hi there.
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: ping 
<nlindblad> iBook *jealous*
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: hi
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: I've solved the skim's issue
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: ooh?
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: I nned wait l10n guys solce the input method stuff
<freeflying-ibook> s/solce/solve
<nlindblad> I hate to be a git, but Adept and other programs starting through KDE-su doesn't follow the localization
<nlindblad> *don't
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: great, let me know when there's something I should review
<Riddell> nlindblad: even through the k-menu?
<nlindblad> Riddell: hang on
<nlindblad> the title of KDE-su is in Swedish, but the rest of the dialogue-box is in English
<nlindblad> after I've entered my password I get Adept, in English
<Riddell> adept doesn't have swedish translations as far as I know
<nlindblad> Riddell: there's an adept.po in the SVN trunk
<nlindblad> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/sv/messages/playground-sysadmin/?rev=519933
<superstoned> 2 questions, 1 about adept, other about the KDE performance patches -
<superstoned> i seem to have changed something in kdm's config, now adept was unable to apply changes to the kdm package
<superstoned> why not pop up the qt-frontend for dpkg-configure and ask the user?
<superstoned> or auto-overwrite (or not)?
<superstoned> second, are the patches for KDE startup as fast as XFCE applied to KDE in kubuntu? http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/280
<mornfall> superstoned: why not pop up what -- well, why not -- because you don't have libqt-perl installed
<superstoned> aaah
<mornfall> superstoned: it's recommended by adept
<superstoned> that's not default in kubuntu?
<mornfall> superstoned: you'd need to harass someone to add it to kubuntu-desktop
<superstoned> that person would be jonathan riddell i guess???
<superstoned> ATM adept stops kind'a working, so this really is an issue i think...
<mornfall> superstoned: just hit details
<superstoned> that way it asks the question?
<superstoned> (already fixed it from commandline so i can't test it anymore)
<superstoned> sorry for bothering, than, its not that serious i guess...
<mornfall> superstoned: it shows debconf in the embedded konsole
<superstoned> yeah, seen that. but one has to re-start the installation, as the textscreen would just be some 6 characters wide... that's weird
<mornfall> superstoned: that's why i tried to resist the "hide konsole by default" thing
<superstoned> hmmm
<superstoned> you can't fix it another way?
<mornfall> superstoned: patches welcome -- however post-dapper
* mornfall whistles
<mornfall> feature freeze :)
<superstoned> wish i could help haha
<superstoned> hmmm
<superstoned> and...
<superstoned> libqt-perl would be a better solution, then...
<superstoned> cheat, and add is as a dependency ;-) LOL
<superstoned> yeah you can't do that
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> if you come with a clever way how to detect waiting-for-input in konsole
<mornfall> i may consider breaching feature-freeze
<mornfall> if it's very solid looking patch
<superstoned> sorry, i have no way to do that. i wouldn't even know who to ask for it ;-)
<superstoned> anyway at least there is a solution. maybe riddell can add it if there is space left on the cd
<mornfall> superstoned: well, harass Riddell :)
<superstoned> yeah
<mornfall> superstoned: however note that this will only work if dapper still uses debconf (the perl version)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ! fine ?
<superstoned> we've been using his name now for some time, maybe he notices and can add it if there is space left.
<mornfall> superstoned: there's no qt frontend to the new cdebconf
<superstoned> hmmmm
<superstoned> sucks
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you seen the job done on networkmanager and knetworkmanager by the community ?
<superstoned> only gtk, i guess, with lots and lots of dependencies ;-)
<Tonio_> they apparently were awared of what mark said in the meeting, and wow, that rocks :)
<Tonio_> I'm currently testing knetworkmanager, and that really rocks
<superstoned> sh*t just crashed adept again, i got to remember not to ask for details when i started it from the Kmenu...
* seaLne hides Tonio_'s rocks
<Tonio_> seaLne: ?? ^^
<seaLne> :)
<mornfall> superstoned: hmm, it only happens when started from kmenu right?
<superstoned> yep
<mornfall> damn kdesu
<Tonio_> mornfall: any problem ?
<Tonio_> works nicely for me
<superstoned> 'sudo adept' works fine, yeah
<Tonio_> except adept is looooooooooooooong to start
<Tonio_> about 10 seconds on my computer actually
<superstoned> yeah, it's kind'a slow. but after a few times (warm caches) it gets faster...
<superstoned> and when running, its much faster compared to synaptic
<superstoned> still think that's cool :D
<Tonio_> superstoned: yes, when launched, it is really optimized
<Tonio_> way respondive than synaptic
<superstoned> mornfall: is adept supposed to remeber the state of the filters? i always remove the 'tag' filter, but it gets back at me ;-)
<mornfall> superstoned: no, there's no state :'/
<superstoned> sucky
<superstoned> i'd say get rid of the tag filters by default - but its your call ;-)
<mornfall> superstoned: well, if it's hidden people won't use it
<superstoned> true, true. well i never needed it, but i guess others might ;-)
<superstoned> and i wouldn't know a way to do the searching easier than this. the tags have their pro's and con's, that's sure
<mornfall> superstoned: if it's around people at least have chance to start using it which in turn will lead to improvements in tagging :)
<superstoned> you're right, yeah. and, well, as i was trying to say (but didn't make very clear :D) - the synaptic solution isn't much better, usabillity-wise, while not as flexible anyway. i think you did a great job on it.
<mornfall> superstoned: cons being mostly work with tagging that many packages
<mornfall> superstoned: and the fact that ubuntu completely ignores it
<mornfall> kubuntu too
<mornfall> so it's all on debian and my hope that it doesn't get too out of sync
<superstoned> well, lets hope you'r work gets appreciated enough to make them (k/x/ed-ubuntu) start using the tags
<mornfall> superstoned: could you possibly file a wishlist about remembering the states? possibly in bugs.kde.org -- thanks :)
<superstoned> btw you (nor anyone else here, Tonio_ or seaLne  or whoever is reading this) don't happen to know about the performance patches? having Kubuntu start much faster compared to ubuntu would be cool... finaly being able to say KDE is DEFINATELY faster is nice.
<mornfall> superstoned: (that way there's real chance i don't forget it)
<superstoned> i can, yes, mornfall
<sebas> Which performance patches?
<superstoned> btw who did fix that dir-filter stuff? it works cool now (a dir filter in local browsing, google search online)
<superstoned> patches from lubos lunak.
<superstoned> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/280
<superstoned> (scroll a bit down)
<sebas> Ooow.
<superstoned> esp this one
<superstoned> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1663
<sebas> That's fontconfig, right?
<superstoned> mostly, yes. but KDE needs to be patched to use it
<sebas> Hm, I don't have a dirfilter thing in konqi.
<superstoned> remove the konqi config
<superstoned> so you'll get the default again
<sebas> That's "ouch" IMO.
<superstoned> of course after upgrading ;-)
<superstoned> ???
<sebas> I'm up to date as of 2 hours ago.
<superstoned> haha
<superstoned> lol
<superstoned> me 5 min :D
<superstoned> anyway
<superstoned> it is in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<superstoned> not sure if you have to delete the profiles and/or the rc files, so get'em all, then killall konqueror and start konqi.
<superstoned> enjoy :D
<toma> superstoned: it is safer to wait untill lubos put those in kdesvn
<toma> superstoned: the patches are experimental imho
<superstoned> well, i've tried them on gentoo, and most are quite safe anyway. i think he didn't apply them because of the 3.5 feature freeze?!?!
* Hobbsee thinks it would be cool if we could have kubuntu faster than any other kde distro
<superstoned> not sure how usefull the are for KDE 4 anyway, at least not all of them will be needed, if any at all.
<superstoned> yeah, hobbsee, the patches are really seriously fast
<superstoned> from 15 to 5 sec (warm caches).
<Hobbsee> wow!
<superstoned> that beats gnome with 10 sec :D
* Hobbsee would love to see a testing repo with compiled packages with patches applied
<toma> if they were safe, he would have comitted them
<superstoned> mind if i send him an email?
<toma> superstoned: we are living in a free world ;)
<superstoned> great :D
<sebas> Hm, really no dirfilter here.
<toma> kpersonaliser starts here at every boot
<Hobbsee> toma: is it from a previous session, and then gets saved?
<toma> no, if i reboot it is there again
<sebas> superstoned: How's that supposed to look like?
<toma> Hobbsee: nm, $PATH is playing tricks here
<superstoned> if you are in webbrowsing, on left of the locationbar you have the google search. now do ctrl-home and you'll see the google searchbar replaced with a filterbar.
<superstoned> enter something, it'll filter the current directory's content
<sebas> ctrl+home goes to ~ here.
<sebas> But I've 2 google bars in webbrowsing mode :/
<sebas> (That's with ~/.kde moved out of the way.
* toma nods
<superstoned> aaah
<superstoned> sebas, you can fix this: rmb on the toolbar, change toolbar
<superstoned> go too searchbar and empty it
<superstoned> now the second google bar is gone, and it should work fine.
<superstoned> btw toma i send a mail to lubas and mornfall i'm filing the adept question (save state) in bugs.kde.org
<mornfall> superstoned: ok, thx
<tvo> sebas: huh, that shouldn't be possible... one google bar is turned off in kubuntu-default-settings
<superstoned> tvo well, i had to do what i told sebas to do...
<toma> tvo: i had similar, my guess is that people upgrading having the same issue
<toma> s/having/have
<superstoned> tvo: just removed the stuff, again - and now i have only one bar. ?!?!? seems this is fixed in the last 2 hours, OR the problem is not in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/*.rc or profiles/*
<tvo> well, I realised it will probably be a problem for users upgrading, was planning to test that this weekend
<tvo> I suppose the googlebar (and maybe searchbar too) should be mutually exclusive
<tvo> where googlebar takes precedence if they're both enabled (what would happen when upgrading)
<sebas> tvo: Hmmmm
<superstoned> tvo: been able to get all this into the main toolbar, so we can have zoom in/out in webbrowsing, view choice in filebrowsing and stuff like that?
<tvo> superstoned: the kubuntu-default-settings upgrade was approx. a week ago, so unless you didn't upgrade or didn't rm -f ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc it shouldn't have happened :s
<tvo> superstoned: didn't try that again
<superstoned> tvo: i just tried it, i didn't get two bars, so it works for me (TM). but its weird it didn't for sebas.
<superstoned> tvo: any idea how i could get these dynamics into the locationbar?
<tvo> the plugin search/google bars you mean?
<superstoned> no, no, the views in local browsing mode
<superstoned> tree, icon, picture...
<superstoned> something i used to show off to ppl: yeah, KDE can do this (gwennview, file size view, combined with some splitting it gets impressive and busy soon :D)
<mornfall> could someone rid #kubuntu of the pleasure that's called NoName?
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: ping Hobbsee
<mornfall> danke schn :-)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: not  problem :)
<Hobbsee> *not a problem
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: seems you have op :)
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: where?
<Hobbsee> i'd banned before, but it looked like it was just an incompetent user.
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: oh, no ,you haven't 
<tvo> superstoned: hm, I don't really follow you... you don't mean putting stuff in main toolbar so that the tabs stop moving up and down?
<tvo> anyway, I don't really know code responsible for that, so I doubt I can help you with it anyway
<superstoned> no, no. when we had the 'traditional' toolbar, it had dynamic stuff. when in filebrowsing, it showed some view options (zoom, other stuff). now that's gone, as this can ONLY be shown in the main toolbar, not in the location bar. so i wondered if i/you could get it in there, as the view things are usefull imho.
<mornfall> *blink* what?
<mornfall> superstoned: you can put location bar into main toolbar
<mornfall> superstoned: i have it that way
<tvo> superstoned: ah ok, and the main toolbar was hidden by default, right?
<mornfall> superstoned: it also works the dynamic way (location bar shrinks to the right here)
<superstoned> yeah, i know. but you can't have the dirfilter in there, too :D
<mornfall> superstoned: i'm not sure to understand
<mornfall> superstoned: you can add actionlists to toolbar -- just need vi konqueror.rc :-)
<mornfall> merge as well
<mornfall> but
<mornfall> merge won't work in locationbar
<mornfall> i don't know how the dirfilter is implemented in konq
<mornfall> merge merges only same "kinds" of toolbars AFAIK
<Riddell> superstoned: add what?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, where?
<superstoned> yeah. i just moved <merge> to the location toolbar, but the zoom in/out still gets put in the main toolbar...
<mornfall> superstoned: sure, that's how merge works
<mornfall> superstoned: if there's no merge it's inserted implicitly as last element
<superstoned> but it merges not where 'merge' is put???
<mornfall> superstoned: it wants to merge location bar of the kpart with location bar of konq
<mornfall> superstoned: and main with main
<mornfall> superstoned: since location bar of part is empty, the merge result is konq bar alone
<superstoned> so i can't get the zoom and other stuff in the location toolbar, and i can't get the dirfilter in the main toolbar
<superstoned> by design
<superstoned> ?
<mornfall> superstoned: about right
<superstoned> (btw i'm going for some time, have a walk with girlfriend)
<superstoned> so see u alter
<superstoned>  later
<superstoned> and thanx for info
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me find the topic
<superstoned> its finaly clear, i can stop trying what is impossible :D
<superstoned> thanx mornfall!
<superstoned> hi riddell :D
<Tonio_> I guy has updated networkmanager with all canonical patches
<superstoned> bye all (see u in some time)
<Tonio_> Riddell: if uvf exception can apply, as mark talked about, we have an oportunity to test knetworkmanager :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we now have time for this ;)
<mornfall> erm
<Riddell> Tonio_: is this new network manager going into ubuntu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know if it'll go
<Tonio_> but mark talked about that, if community was working on this, that could be okay ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is the 0.6.1 latest stable version
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager works nicelly here ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i couldnt get it to make :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: just booting my laptop and find the link in my konversation history ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: knetworkmanager or networkmanager ?
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> there are packages for networkmanager 0.6.1
<Tonio_> ah ?
<Tonio_> hum....
<Tonio_> let me show you, just a minute
<Riddell> so nobody's packaged knetworkmanager yet?  what's up with you people!  :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i was going to, but i couldnt get it to make!
<Hobbsee> and then i had to go to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will ;)
<mornfall> hmm networkmanager
<Tonio_> today if you want ;)
<toma> Riddell: i have the first patch for kde 3.5.2, does that count?
<Riddell> toma: 3.5.2 which isn't even on ktown yet?  that's impressive
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes please :D
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/KNetworkManager
<toma> Riddell: it is tagged
<Tonio_> look at that
<Tonio_> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6171/knetworkmanager5zz.png
<Tonio_> this is a screenshot from lure
<Riddell> dytg,yl,cf
<Riddell> I think eI %hu
<Riddell> averyh4e 7kmnt/
<Riddell> have to go now
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting to say the least no ?
<Riddell> yes, very interesting
<Riddell> I'm fiejn mpl
<Riddell> I'm being called alas
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will (if that works) come with a knetworkmanager package toonight, and then we will see ;)
<toma> raphink: are you going to pack kdelibs 3.5.2 when its available?
<raphink> o_O good question
<raphink> I could try with some help I guess
<raphink> :)
<toma> hmm.. that is not what i meant ;-)
<raphink> what did you mean?
<toma> with who did i discuss http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118924  
<raphink> that was me toma
<toma> raphink: ah, thought so. 
<raphink> hehe ;)
<raphink> toma: Riddell usually packages kde when it's out
<toma> raphink: i have the patch for #14 committed to svn now
<raphink> good :)
<toma> raphink: but tagging happened yesterday
<raphink> ah
<raphink> when is 3.5.2 to be out?
<raphink> this week ?
<toma> probably they are doing some compile tests now, make it available for distributions and then announce it, so probably a week or so
<raphink> ok
<raphink> do you think it's going to be more stable than 3.5.1 ?
* Hobbsee hopes so
<sebas> Usually a week from tagging, yes.
<mornfall> oh no
<toma> well, . releases are bug fix releases, so yes.
<raphink> well 3.5.1 was supposed to be a bug fix, too
<mornfall> see
<mornfall> when people learn that UVF is there for a reason
<raphink> mornfall: I'm not for 3.5.2 integration in Dapper
<raphink> personally
<raphink> but I'm preparing to it in case it happens
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> everyone remember how it ended up like the last time?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> but that's because 3.4.3 was put in just before release
<raphink> of course I don't want it to be like it went last time
<mornfall> well, every time you bump kde to a new (even minor) release, you are throwing huge amount of testing out of the windowm
<mornfall> -m
<raphink> ok
<raphink> that's right
<raphink> there's never a _real_ bug fix version
<raphink> which is sad
<mornfall> well, most projects have a policy to only fix grave bugs in the later stages of freeze
<raphink> when you see that new versions of gnome can be integrated pretty safely
<mornfall> raphink: it will never be safe if people keep thinking that shoving some *completely unsupported* optimization patches into release in middle of freeze is a good idea
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I agree
<toma> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_1to3_5_2.php
* Hobbsee would only want that in a separate repo for testing, not in main release
<toma> i think it is impressive enough to use 3.5.2 
<mornfall> see?
<raphink> toma: we don't want something impressive, we want something that works
<mornfall> exactly what i say
<mornfall> you *sooo* prove my point
<raphink> yep
<raphink> toma: look at this for example :
<raphink> Improve rendering speed of some semi-transparent pixmap backgrounds. (Part of bug #114938)
<raphink> Improve performance of JavaScript error logging widget, to help deal with sites with completely broken JavaScript which continuously causes errors. (bug 117834)
<raphink> these close wishes not realy bugs
<raphink> "Improve" is not a word I'd use for bug fixing
<raphink> these are new features, thus possibly new bugs
<toma> raphink: well, there is a weird situation for kde at the moment. 
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> since 3.4.2 actually
<Hobbsee> then again, the ratio of bugs that are fixed : bugs that may be in the new features is worht looking at...
<mornfall> raphink: it is not hard to go and pick the most important fixes from branch and patch kubuntu's 3.5.1
<raphink> there has been no _stable_ release
<mornfall> raphink: but we totally lack manpower
<raphink> each new release has more bugs than the previous
<toma> new features can not go in kde 3.5 officially, but they are there. So they have to go into kde 4, which is a long way out
<mornfall> Hobbsee: no
<raphink> mornfall: we less and less lack manpower ;)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: that's wrong again
<raphink> we have more and more MOTUs and we're now 3 Kubuntu core-devs
<toma> so to please users, tiny features are sneeked in. 
<Hobbsee> mornfall: it is?  *warning, i'm not that far awake*
<mornfall> Hobbsee: the point being that bugs that you know about are much less severe than those that will appear out of thin air
<Hobbsee> good point
<toma> i dont blame them. the list of bugs fixed is impressive for me
<raphink> we fixed the most important ones in KDE 3.5.1 by patching it
<toma> it would be a shame to ignore the bugfixes because some tiny features sneeked in.
<raphink> 3.5.1 is pretty stable in Kubuntu now
<raphink> after months of work on it
<mornfall> raphink: see? upgrade to 3.5.2 and throw that work out
<raphink> yes
<raphink> actually
<raphink> I would be in favor of packaging 3.5.2 on a separate repository
<raphink> test it actively for 2 weeks or so
<raphink> then if it's stable enough, get it in
<Hobbsee> +25 raphink 
<raphink> otherwise, keep it out
<mornfall> there's a big difference between fix any bugs and fix serious bugs only
<mornfall> raphink: 2 weeks is very little for such a complex thing
<raphink> knowing that we still have about 3 months 
<raphink> ok then 4 weeks ;)
<raphink> Dapper release is in about 10 weeks
<mornfall> raphink: that's almost reasonable
<raphink> last time the big mistake was to release 3.4.3 one (or two) weeks before release
<raphink> this time 3.5.2 will be released about 9 weeks before release
<mornfall> raphink: but note that since last adept beta i got nearly nil reports even if i know there are problems with it
<toma> shipping 3.5.1 in 3 months will be food for nasty blogs
<raphink> that gives us time to test it without putting it in
<mornfall> raphink: so relying on external testing isn't going to work very well either
<raphink> hmmm
<Hobbsee> mornfall: to be fair, there was a whole lot of stuff raised on the kubuntu known problems wiki page
<Hobbsee> for all the kde 3.5.1 beta1/beta2/rc1/rc2
<toma> 3.5.0
<raphink> I'm not sure of that toma
<mornfall> from my experience, it's almost like -- people sit and wait thinking that "they will surely fix this, it's just beta", then when i release final everyone pops from nowhere with their favourite problem
<toma> mornfall: yep, that is how it works
<raphink> well right now we're supposed to be bugfixing 
* Hobbsee never bug tested like that
<raphink> for the next 3 months
* Hobbsee pretty much wrote about anything and everythign :D  :P
<Hobbsee> and whined when she was inundated with windows, to Riddell!
<mornfall> toma: nasty blogs -- who gives a sh*t?
<toma> raphink: only 3 kubuntu-core-devels?
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah, core-devs
<raphink> theorically
<toma> mornfall: i do, they are being read good you know
<raphink> but \sh is not there currently
<raphink> so we're two
<raphink> which is the very reason why I appliied
<raphink> Riddell was the only active one for months
<raphink> and main is the very reason why I was taken in : we badly needed another core-dev
<mornfall> toma: if you need to ship latest and greatest to impress random bloggers, you may as well ship gentoo instead :)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> yes
<Hobbsee> mornfall: but those people will tell their friends
<toma> mornfall: we are talking about a bugfix release, no new great features
<raphink> our point in Dapper is to have a very stable distro, not really the features released last week
<mornfall> eh, eh
<Hobbsee> personally, i think this conversation is a little early - surely we should have a bit of a look at 3.5.2, and then discuss
<raphink> toma: that's what kde 3.5.1 was supposed to, yet it was not
<toma> raphink: ok, i'm here to help out a bit. 
<mornfall> Hobbsee: the mechanics work completely differently
<raphink> s/to/to be/
<mornfall> Hobbsee: yes, they will tell, etc
<toma> raphink: so 3.5.0 was more stable then 3.5.1
<toma> ?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: random over-impressed people telling how ultra-super kubuntu is is only causing harm
<raphink> in a way there are big bugs that were in 3.5.1 and not in 3.5
<Hobbsee> true
<mornfall> Hobbsee: never underestimate the power of disappointed users
<raphink> yes
<Hobbsee> indeed.  separate repo.
<toma> raphink: just to get a feeling, can you name one?
<mornfall> and, umm
<raphink> statistics say disappointed users tell it to 11 times more people than happy ones
<Hobbsee> most people will upgrade, some will whine, then they will reinstall and go back to the old ones
<toma> it is interesting, cause that ruines the bugfix release idea
<mornfall> debian is slowest releasing distro on earth i guess
<mornfall> guess what i have on all my machines
<raphink> toma: selecting keyboard layouts 
<raphink> I worked onthis one
<raphink> I had a look at the diff between 3.5.0 and 3.5.1
<raphink> it was huge, for such a small applet
<raphink> with obviously new features in
<mornfall> and real users want first and foremost stability
<mornfall> who cares that it starts 1s faster if it crashes in 10 minutes
<raphink> toma: the biggest bugs had not been fixed, too
<raphink> toma: like the Kontact bugs for example, that I pinged you aboout
<mornfall> waiting for computer is bad, sure, but it's much worse when computer loses your work
<toma> raphink: no, developers are focussing more and more towards kde 4
<raphink> should have been fixed in 3.5.1 since they were so major
<raphink> yes I know toma
<raphink> which is why we're not so confident in 3.5.2
<mornfall> (crashing konqueror with dozen tabs you don't have bookmarked is a data loss in my book)
<raphink> because most developers are focused on 4
<toma> raphink: i still think 3.5.2 is better then 3.5.1 ;-)
<raphink> toma: we can see that
<mornfall> toma: until you can prove it, your opinion is just that -- an opinion
<raphink> toma: as Hobbsee said and I totally agree with her, we should package 3.5.2 and test it apart
<raphink> for some time
<raphink> to get sure it is safe
<mornfall> toma: by default, new release is always dangerous -- and whoever engineered the release process knew that
<Hobbsee> seeing as that worked well with breezy for 3.5.0
<mornfall> toma: they are not stupid, why do you think we have UVF? all the different freezes, etc
<Hobbsee> mornfall: coulda fooled me, with all the whining about nm 0.6
<mornfall> confidence in software only raises over time and touching it removes lot of that confidence
<raphink> mornfall: well Ubuntu is going to have the new GNOME thoughy
<raphink> though
<Hobbsee> and that somehow getting into dapper
<toma> mornfall: well, you always have to debate whats best for a release, whatever the rules are
<raphink> sure toma
<mornfall> what nm 0.6
<raphink> but then we have to debate on something we can see and test
<raphink> so we'll debate it when it's out when we can see how stable it is for real ;)
<mornfall> toma: but the rules aren't to be freely broken, they are there because they are the right thing 90% of time
<Hobbsee> mornfall: networkmanager 0.6 - there are many people in ubuntu whining about it, and how they need a GUI for wpa, so they need the UVF to be broken to get it in
<toma> mornfall: of course.
<Hobbsee> +1 raphink 
<mornfall> toma: i don't think breaking most of the rules every release is going to give you anything good
<toma> mornfall: so if there is a uvf and 3.5.1 is bugfree in kubuntu, we should stick to it, but i'm confident 3.5.2 fixes bugs.
<mornfall> unless we want to admit the rules are useless that is
<mornfall> toma: you miss the point
<mornfall> toma: with that argument, you don't need uvf at all, because almost any release fixes bugs
<mornfall> toma: and no software ever is bugfree
<mornfall> how is that called? logical fallacy :)
<toma> mornfall: you indicated earlier that a lot of bugs are not reported by humans, they just work around the ug happily. I'm scared we now feel 3.5.1 is running stable, whiile in reallity this is not the case.
<mornfall> toma: 3.5.2 is not going to be any more stable, especially not since the rules are lax with it
<toma> mornfall: people want to have the latest software, how many people upgrade to the latest and greatest kernel that is available. even without waiting for bugs. that is dangerous, they dont care.
<mornfall> toma: you can stabilise software like it was done with 3.5.1 -- by strict rules and only fixing really important issues, while minimizing risks
<mornfall> toma: i don't know many, to be honest?
<mornfall> toma: and most of those i know either run debian sid or gentoo
<mornfall> or some homemade kludge :)
<mornfall> how many people you know will install dapper because they want latest and greatest? (as opposed to reliable platform)
<toma> at work or at home?
<mornfall> ?
<toma> there is a huge difference in that
<raphink> toma: dapper is to be an enterprise release
<mornfall> raphink: strike out that enterprise, it's a silly buzzword
<raphink> lol
<toma> people at home want something new all the time, so they update almost every day i think
<mornfall> but everything hints on dapper aiming to be a stable system
<mornfall> toma: in that case they don't give a slightest damn about dapper
<toma> mornfall: why not?
<mornfall> toma: they will happily run development or if you point them at kde-latest repo they will run that
<mornfall> toma: why would they? it will be obsolete in a week
<mornfall> toma: releases are not for people who want latest and greatest
<toma> mornfall: no, they want the latest and greatest stable, not experimental
<mornfall> toma: by doing a release for those people, you compromise the purpose of release
<mornfall> toma: latest and greatest stable is an oxymoron, sorry
<mornfall> toma: you simply can't have both, you always have to compromise on that
<toma> of course. 
* Hobbsee glazes out at all this debate - it's as bad as disecting the kde 4 stuff, which only semi-exists yet
<mornfall> toma: Hobbsee hmm?
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> -toma
<mornfall> toma: all in all, bumping to new upstream version compromises stability much more than you are willing to admit
<toma> Hobbsee: bad? discussions like this? gosh. i've seen worse ones.
<Hobbsee> mornfall: if it's like rc1 was, then it's fine to go in, if it's something as buggy as beta2 was, then stay the hell away from it!
<Hobbsee> toma: oh i know, i have as well
<toma> mornfall: i can not judge that objectively, so i trust you on that. I'm just seeing the bugfixes of kde, which is only one side. 
<Hobbsee> mornfall: but it does seem a little weird to be discussing it before one can actually try it out
<mornfall> toma: the problem with bugfixes is, that you can almost surely count on introducing one or more bugs with each
<mornfall> toma: the resulting bugs will have various severities, more likely less severe than before
<mornfall> toma: but it's not impossible that you introduce a grave bug inadverently
<mornfall> toma: so the closer to release, the more sense it makes to only fix the most serious bugs
<mornfall> toma: since less bugfixes means less chances to introduce new (potentialy more serious) problems
<toma> mornfall: the problem is that you can not judge that. ;-)
<mornfall> toma: and also it's easier to keep continuosly testing software if changes are few and far apart
<mornfall> toma: i can
<Hobbsee> night all
<mornfall> night Hobbsee 
<toma> you do not know why a developer has gone in a totally new direction, maybe because a grave bug in some certain cases. Maybe that is combined with something that looks like a new feature, but it really solves a dozen.
<mornfall> toma: sorry, that only happens in fairytales
<toma> ok, lets make it concrete then ;-)
<mornfall> i have introduced not a single crasher like this :)
<toma> say kipi-plugins
<mornfall> that went unnoticed for weeks
<toma> there is a plugin which exports to html
<mornfall> not a single => more than one :)
<toma> it has a dozen bugs currently
<mornfall> which you know about
<toma> there is now a new plugin written
<mornfall> which has a different set of bugs you don't know
<mornfall> i fail to see how is that better :)
<toma> what do you want to do? introduce the new one with unknown bugs or stick to the old one with a dozen known bugs?
<mornfall> stick to the old one of course
<mornfall> if you know the bugs, you also know they are not that dangerous
<toma> ok, that is where we would disagree?
<toma> s/?/;-)/
<mornfall> of course, because i work for enterprise customers that can't risk unknown bugs hitting them out of nowhere
<mornfall> if you know the bugs, you can live with them
<mornfall> single bug you don't know can bite you very very bad
<toma> well, you know for sure that the bugs from the old version are fixed in the new one
<mornfall> surprize problems are worst of all
<mornfall> toma: that's a fairly bold assumption :)
<mornfall> toma: even if we assume that (which noone sane would), it's still not worth it
<toma> hmm, that is what i meant earlier, with 'you can not judge' that...
<toma> ok, we agree that we disagree ;-)
<mornfall> there are cases where you want to leave data corruption bugs alone
<mornfall> because fixing them introduces unreasonable risks
<mornfall> real life (tm)
<toma> then you have to explain to me, why i regullary need unsatable packages with my customers to fix bugs.
<mornfall> because you don't have resources to fix them properly and you instead hope the unstable packages will work better
<toma> yep
<mornfall> on the other hand, building a distribution on hope is a bit weak
<toma> ;-)
<mornfall> you can afford to do that if you are a lone contractor working for few customers where you can go and fix eventual showstoppers yourself
<mornfall> you can count on the backups because you do them
<mornfall> etc
<mornfall> if a bug in installer wipes someones data, he will hate you even if you told him in boldface letters that he should backup first
<toma> trust me, i've been there. but i still assume a bugfix release fixes bugs and is better.
<mornfall> but that's an assumption, which equals to hope
<mornfall> if microsoft gives you a bugfix release, would you trust it that it really is better?
<toma> yes, and me being naive.
<mornfall> exactly :)
<toma> you cant trust ms ever.
<mornfall> unfortunately, if you want to run a successfull distro for users (as opposed to hackers) you can't afford being naive
<toma> i hope kde has a better reputation
<mornfall> toma: why can you trust kde if you don't trust ms?
<mornfall> toma: kde better reputation? oh my
<toma> mind the _hope_ there
<mornfall> microsoft at least does some real testing on the fix before it gets out
<toma> you are being sceptical here
<mornfall> kde does not even pretend to ship end-user product
<mornfall> that's the distribution's job
<toma> whow, are you on drugs?
<mornfall> when was the last time your grandma compiled desktop from sources
<mornfall> toma: kde only ships sources
<toma> what does that have to do with end-user support?
<mornfall> how is shipping usable product "support"?
<mornfall> kde ships source tarballs
<mornfall> they of course make a reasonable effort to ensure they are free of serious bugs and polished etc
<toma> look at the bugs mailinglist, forums, and irc channels for user support
<toma> +
<mornfall> i counted 3-4 fairly annoying bugs in 3.5.1 in the few days since fresh install -- many of which weren't present during alpha and beta stages
<mornfall> so at least some of them were introduced by bugfixing
<toma> we are running in loops here
<mornfall> possibly :)(
<mornfall> 12% battery left, i should get power plug or go home
<toma> that means we should consider every kde release as a feature release
<mornfall> toma: no
<mornfall> why
<toma> well, there are twon conclusions:
<toma> 1) fixing bugs leads to new bugs
<mornfall> feature releases pose much bigger risks than bugfix releases
<toma> 2) features are sneaked in.
<mornfall> "sneaked"? they are openly listed in changelog
<toma> and unknown bugs are more dangerous then known bugs.
<mornfall> yes
<toma> so basically that means treating minor releases as major ones
<mornfall> toma: no, not really
<mornfall> toma: that only means that you shouldn't treat bugfix releases as safe
<mornfall> toma: if you are 2 days from freeze, it is usually safe to upgrade to new bugfix release
<mornfall> toma: it is pretty bad idea to do a major upgrade in same situation
<mornfall> toma: but rules become more strict as you approach release
<mornfall> toma: because the closer the release the less time you will have to deal with unexpected problems
<toma> yes, we agree to that
<mornfall> so what you can afford when you have 2 months to fix the resulting mess may be unfeasible if you have a week
<mornfall> and the time to fix does not run till release date
<mornfall> some things can't be fixed without breaking other freezes and introducing further risks
<mornfall> also you have to count on your fix of unexpected problem to lead to other unexpected problems so you again need a time margin
<toma> grrr
<toma> ah well, i've said what i think, no need to repeast.
<mornfall> considering we are in feature freeze, it is a bit late to upgrade to a new upstream version with new features
<toma> no big features are allowed
<toma> and in general it will solve more bugs then it creates
<mornfall> feature freeze
<mornfall> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<mornfall> it has "bugfixes only" with bold letters
<mornfall> and that holds for 3 weeks now
<toma> ok, well that is easy for a small app, not for a big one.
<mornfall> how is it hard for a big app?
<mornfall> the rules are very simple
<toma> no, scroll back to the kipi example
<mornfall> 10 minutes of battery :'/
<mornfall> toma: why
<mornfall> toma: it breaks rules
<mornfall> toma: very simple
<mornfall> how is it complicated
<mornfall> not to mention a single kipi plugin is a simple app not a big one
<toma> well, sometimes you rewrite things to solve those bugs, and that can mean you see it as a new feature.
<mornfall> *sigh*
<mornfall> it is worse than new feature
<toma> *sigh too*
<mornfall> what can't be understood about bugfix only
<mornfall> bugfix is not a rewrite
<mornfall> everyone will confirm that
<mornfall> rewrite is not a bugfix either
<mornfall> laters
<mornfall> notebook will hibernate itself in a minute
<toma> if the uvf means a patch with 100 bugfixes and 1 tiny feature is ignored, it is wrong.
<mornfall> toma: if rewrite is tiny feature, it is doomed either way
<toma> in case of kde, i'm not sure how the balance is, you do appereantly.
<toma> and that is fine, i'm not a kubuntu core dev.
<sebas> I think it only makes sense to judge that kind of stuff on a case-by-case basis, there are too many variables involved.
<sebas> no of eyeballs, component of the 'fix', impact on other code, severity of the bug ... 
<toma> sebas: that means diectiong the 3.51->3,5,2 diff
<toma> disecting
<sebas> toma: Uhm, no I meant whether a patch is "safe enough" N days prior to release.
<toma> ok. 
<toma> in any case this stresses the fact that a bugfix release, should only fix bugs, else distributions will not pick it up.
<toma> s/fix bugs/fix major bugs/ even
<sebas> That also depends if distros have the time to test it.
<sebas> Until now, KDE's releases have been very close to Kubuntu's, that's certainly a problem.
<sebas> Breezy for example shipped a two-day-old KDE version.
<sebas> Having too much offset OTOH removes the latest and greatest factor.
<toma> i agree
<superstoned> so the points are: - kde 3.5.1 is well tested in kubuntu; and kde 3.5.2 might introduce new bugs. on the other hand, 3.5.2 will also fix bugs, and there are 9 weeks to test it.
<superstoned> right?
<superstoned> big question is, will 3.5.2 introduce more bugs than it fixes... and esp, will these new bugs be 'big'. this is hard to know - its more a matter of opinion, after all.
<superstoned> i think, as 3.5.2 is a bug fix release (with some very minor features and performance fixes), it is unlikely to introduce more bugs than it solves. also, the big ones will be found quickly and they can be dealt with i guess - there are 9 weeks left to do so.
<superstoned> flight 6 can include it, so it'll get some testing.
<superstoned> hey, ppl, since last update, korganizer crashes. i removed my std.ics (standard calendar) and it works. so there is something in my calendar file that makes it crash... any idea what to do next?
<mornfall> re
<mornfall> so flames are off now? :)
<Tonio_> hum........ the given new network-manager package is ugly... ftbfs except with dpkg-buildpackage.......
<Tonio_> I have to restart the package update from scratch
<Tonio_> let's go ;)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I think I found a bug in the Beta
<Flosoft> kaffeine can't play DVD's anymore
<Flosoft> but with Xine it works
<crimsun> hmm? I thought kaffeine-xine was the default.
<OculusAquilae> I think he means xine-ui
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> xine-ui
<Flosoft> it looks like the /dev/hdd disapears after some seconds 
<Flosoft> and xine-ui uses dvd:/
<OculusAquilae> I'll try that out
<Flosoft> and in system:/media/ the DVD drive disappears ... I think that is the problem
<OculusAquilae> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/609251 -- do you see this message too?
<Flosoft> I insert DVD ..
<Flosoft> Autoplay Appears
<Flosoft> it is shown in Media
<Flosoft> in autoplay I click: Play DVD with Kaffeine
<Flosoft> ok ...
<Flosoft> loading Kaffeine
<Flosoft> Kaffeine Appears ... DVD Drive in media disappears ...
<Flosoft> Kaffeine: Can't find source
<Flosoft> second error message:
<Flosoft> No plugin found
<OculusAquilae> I get this too
<Flosoft> pastebin.com/609259
<Flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/609256
<Flosoft> sorry .. other one doesn't work :p
<OculusAquilae> that's because this autostart sends system:/media/dvd to kaffeine
<OculusAquilae> i mean system:/media/hdc
<OculusAquilae> it should send /dev/hdc
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> or dvd:/
<Flosoft> ???
<Flosoft> because that is what xine-ui opens ;)
<OculusAquilae> or /dev/dvd
<Flosoft> yeah well ... it definetly needs fixing
<OculusAquilae> you're right
<Flosoft> but why does the drive disappear in system:/media/ ?
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Flosoft> so maybe it is better if kaffeine uses dvd:/
<Flosoft> as xine-ui can stil run that without having it listed in xine-ui
<Flosoft> eh ... system:/media/
<Flosoft> :p
<Flosoft> or never mind ... it reappears in system ...
<Flosoft> who is working on kaffeine here?
<OculusAquilae> would like to have documentation for that thing
<Flosoft> as it worked in the previous versions
<OculusAquilae> at the moment I look at these .desktop files
<Flosoft> is there a graphical client for .rar files?
<Flosoft> can ark extract them?
<OculusAquilae> if you have unrar installed
<OculusAquilae> i think so
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> don't know how to fix it
<OculusAquilae> except changing code of kaffeine, so that it changes the input to what it needs
<Flosoft> hmm
<kl> hi
<kl> I'm new here
<OculusAquilae> hi kl
<kl> I haven't been using IRC for years, so I'm a bit losy
<kl> lost
<OculusAquilae> :)
<kl> What client do you recommend? ksirc is a bit hard
<OculusAquilae> i use konversation
<OculusAquilae> standard in kubuntu
<kl> OK
<kl> And I guess I should register my nick somewhere?
<OculusAquilae> kl: right
<OculusAquilae> try to type "/msg NickServ help" for more info
<kl> OK I found it
<klichota> OK, I've got nick
<klichota> I have already spoke to riddell, I would like to contribute to Kubuntu
<klichota> I know C++, some Qt and a bit of Python
<klichota> So, how is this organized? Do you have some meetings?
<OculusAquilae> nice
<OculusAquilae> there are meetings
<OculusAquilae> let me look for the wiki page
<klichota> I did some testing on Kubuntu flight 5 and I have a lot of issues to raise
<OculusAquilae> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- no new meeting planned
<klichota> Do you talk about issues here or should I submit bugs?
<OculusAquilae> I think you should submit them
<klichota> OK
<OculusAquilae> perhaps you could wake some devs up if you ask here, but I don't know :)
<klichota> How to wake them up?
<OculusAquilae> :)
<klichota> What is this bugbot?
<OculusAquilae> I mean only write it here and if somebody reads it it's possible that he starts to work on it :)
<OculusAquilae> bugbot?
<Riddell> hi klichota 
<klichota> Hello :)
<klichota> OK, I guess I should start submitting bugs
<klichota> But I 
<klichota> But I'm not sure if it is useful for Espresso
<klichota> Espresso seems pre-alpha
<Riddell> probably not for espresso yet
<Riddell> yes, it is
<klichota> I couldn't even make it install by wiping the whole hard drive
<klichota> Or any other partitioning option
<klichota> Which one should work?
<Riddell> probably none yet
<klichota> OK :)
<Riddell> how far did you get?
<klichota> Well, it started partitioning, but then failed
<klichota> The message was: Failed to create a filesystem
<klichota> You can see it here: http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/kubuntu-bugs/epresso-failed-to-create-filesystem.png
<Riddell> yeah, that's about as far as I'd expect it to get
<Riddell> try again at the end of next week, hopefully I'll have worked on it some more :)
<klichota> It also swapped my root partition and swap in custom partitioner. See fish://krzysiek@lichota.net/home/krzysiek/public_html/kubuntu-bugs/partition-manager-swaps-root-and-swap2.png
<klichota> Oops
<klichota> http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/kubuntu-bugs/partition-manager-swaps-root-and-swap2.png
<Riddell> so if you want to help, espresso would welcome it, but you'd need to wait for me merging it with kamion's branch
<klichota> OK
<klichota> Can you tell me how development workflow is set?
<klichota> Do you have some shared repository for code?
<klichota> What VCS do you have?
<Riddell> I use bzr
<Riddell> a new distributed version control system from canonical
<klichota> Is it official and recommended?
<Riddell> yes
<klichota> OK, I will learn it :)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso
<klichota> What other VCS does it resemble? CVS? git?
<Riddell> it's designed to be easy to use for a CVS/SVN user
<Riddell> but it's distributed so it's still quite different
<klichota> So there is no central repository?
<Riddell> no, but kamion (colin watson) has the definitive respoitory that gets packaged and put in the archives
<klichota> So you have your branch and periodically merge it with his?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it's currently a bit out of date unfortunately
<klichota> So I should do the same, i.e. create my own branch?
<Riddell> yes, branch from mine 
<Riddell> bzr branch http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/espresso/ubuntu/
<klichota> OK, what is the address?
<klichota> OK
<klichota> Any other tips how to set up workplace?
<klichota> Do you do development and test on the same machine?
<klichota> I mean apart from espresso :)
<Riddell> I test from a live CD onto a computer where I don't care about the hard disk
<klichota> So you have a way to create live CD with your changes?
<klichota> I was trying to do it, but I got stuck
<klichota> I cannot find the script which creates live cd - livecd-rootfs
<klichota> I wrote to ubuntu-devel mailing list, but without answer
<Riddell> no, but you can install stuff on a live CD easily
<klichota> By mounting?
<klichota> Does squashfs support writing?
<Riddell> just remember to rsync it off before you switch the computer off
<Riddell> it does
<klichota> OK, cool
<klichota> The instructions on wiki were about cloop, and it is really burdensome
<klichota> BTW. What is SCIM and why is it run in Kubuntu?
<klichota> one more important question - do you do development on dapper or on breezy? I've heard bzr is only in dapper?
<Riddell> on dapper
<Riddell> yes, you'd need to use dapper
<OculusAquilae> hm I used bzr with breezy some time ago
<klichota> OK
<klichota> As for adept, is it still possible to do some improvements?
<klichota> For example IMO adding repository sources should be simpler
<klichota> Another "workplace" question: what packages should I install? Do you use PyQT/PyKDE?
<Riddell> pykde
<klichota> AFAIK it does not support KDE 3.5?
<klichota> There is only snapshot
<Riddell> klichota: mornfall is incharge of adept, but we're past feature freeze now so no new features (unless Mark Shuttleworth wants them)
<Riddell> klichota: pykde works fine on kde 3.5
<klichota> I thought rather of UI changes, not new features
<klichota> Like nicer dialog for specifying sources - with combos instead of deb/deb-src. Things like that
<klichota> And displaying in nicer way, users do not want to see text lines with "deb/deb-src"
<Riddell> a mockup would be interesting, but I'm pretty sure it's too late for dapper
<mornfall> klichota: combos, how is that helpful?
<mornfall> i think i had that and removed it
<mornfall> well, combos
<mornfall> i had a combo for type, deb vs deb-src
<klichota> Well, I'm thinking something more intuitive than specifying repository line, as it is currently
<mornfall> klichota: currently, it's cut and paste from somewhere
<klichota> Like: combo for deb/deb-src, then line for URL then components
<mornfall> klichota: that's roughly what 90% users will do
<mornfall> klichota: adding combo makes it impossible to paste
<klichota> Hmm
<klichota> Maybe you're right
<klichota> And is there any way to add source without this?
<mornfall> i'm not sure to understand
<klichota> Like click on some link and it will launch Adept to add specific source?
<mornfall> not that i know of
<mornfall> definitely not adept
<klichota> All right, I guess after feature freeze it cannot be added
<klichota> I will think it over for dapper+1
<mornfall> you could distribute files that contain some nice description and a sources.list line that could be presented by a helper app when clicked in konqueror
<klichota> I think I have enough to do for now: install dapper, learn bzr, learn creating debs and learn creating live cds :)
<klichota> Yes, but such handler, as I understand, cannot be added after feature freeze?
<klichota> BTW. Is Klik supported in Kubuntu?
<klichota> I haven't seen it on live cd
<hunger> klichota: that is a question for #kubuntu I think.
<hunger> klichota: I don't know... but I do not see why it shouldn't work.
<klichota> Well, it will not work if it is not shipped with Kubuntu
<hunger> klichota: apt-cache search does not find it.
<klichota> Whether specific app works or not is another question
<hunger> klichota: It is a dirty hack anyway... I wouldn't want to support it.
<klichota> It is not a dirty hack, I see it rather as smart hack
<klichota> And for users it is a big advantage
<hunger> klichota: It would be if there were unlimited loop devices.
<klichota> They don't have to install apps, just run it from desktop
<klichota> AFAIK there are plans to port it to use FUSE
<hunger> klichota: As it is it might work or not depending on what other users are doing on the system.
<klichota> FUSE solves this problem
<hunger> klichota: Yeap.
<klichota> And I think that for single user desktop it is not a problem anyway
<hunger> klichota: That might turn it into a clever hack:-)
<hunger> klichota: Single user desktops can use apt basically as well.
<klichota> I think FUSE has many uses in desktop system, think mounting SMB/WebDAV shares for each user :)
<klichota> But it is a future, for now we have to concentrate on dapper :)
<hunger> klichota: If you do allow the user to install stuff... if not, then they shouldn't be allowed to use klick either.
<klichota> IMO it is easier to install apps using Klik than apt/Adept
<hunger> klichota: see plan9 for a system with a really clever use of mounts:-)
<klichota> Maybe we should invent something to make "one click install" possible for Adept
<klichota> Haven't yet have chance to look at plan9 closer
<klichota> Not enough time :)
<klichota> And their announcement says not much more than "port of plan9 fs to Linux"
<klichota> Which gives little idea WHY this FS is better than others
<hunger> klichota: It isen't.
<hunger> klichota: plan9 does the "everything as a file(system)" much more thouroughly than unix.
<klichota> OK, I will dig it when I have some time
<klichota> Thanks for the tip :)
<klichota> I am leaving now to prepare my workplace and file some bugs :)
<hunger> klichota: You do stuff like "mount the network stack of the firewall"...
<klichota> Hm, does not sound sensible
<hunger> klichota: And then you can use it just like the local one.
<klichota> Network stack?
<hunger> klichota: Makes setting up VPNs and routing trivial in a network.
<klichota> Hm, interesting
<mornfall> klichota: that assumes people can find the app in klik format
<hunger> klichota: yeap, definitly worth a look if you have time.
<klichota> Not much time yet, but I will :)
* hunger sighs. GCC is broken again:-(
<klichota> Thanks a lot, bye :)
<OculusAquilae> bye
<Hobbsee> morning all
<toma> morning
<toma> is it that late already ?
<Hobbsee> yes, 10am
<toma> it is just midnight here.
<Hobbsee> wow
<Hobbsee> you could keep up with the time, you know :P
<toma> yes I could, at least that means i dont have to get up at 8/9/10am my time anymore
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-24
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Tonio_] : Dapper delayed || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings || http://kubuntu.no-ip.org to test networkmanager and knetworkmanager packages
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Tonio_] : Dapper delayed || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings || test networkmanager and knetworkmanager packages: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Tonio_] : Dapper delayed || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings || test knetworkmanager and wlassistant packages: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
* _Sime_ thinks that he has finally figured out why systemsettings only shows the modules in english.
<Lure> any tester of Tonio's packages on http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<seaLne> w00t dcfldd is out of NEW :)
<Riddell> seaLne: congrats :)
<seaLne> been grinning since i noticed
<Riddell> seaLne: but has it compiled?
<seaLne> ah
<seaLne> yep
<jpatrick> seaLne: what ddfldd? Looks built to me
<seaLne> jpatrick: thanks
<Riddell> yep, everywhere https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/dcfldd/1.3.4-0ubuntu1
<jpatrick> which is always a good sign
<jpatrick> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/admin/dcfldd <-
<_Sime_> Riddell: did you see my message saying that guidance 0.6.3 is out?
<tvo> is it known that kubuntu-desktop is not dist-upgradable from breezy atm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ? that works ;)
<Tonio_> tested knetworkmanager and that works perfectly ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: *netswitch packages have entered
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I've seen this ;)
<Tonio_> but my current focus is on knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I spent 14 hours making all the packages, and well, that rocks ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for knetwrokmanager package
<Lure> Tonio_: but we need to deciede what to do with dialup part: fix or remove
<Tonio_> Lure: I did not only this one, but the network-manager package too ;)
<Tonio_> the one provided was horrible (I reused the patches nevertheless) ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: but the NM is already being worked on
<Tonio_> Lure: I know, but I finally did the stuff myself
<Tonio_> there were too many things not valid in the package you added on your wikipage
<Tonio_> this one should work finally
<Tonio_> because it is an update of the current package
<Tonio_> the one beeing worked on isn't
<Tonio_> and that a big problem for canonical ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: can you test on my repo ? plz ?
<Tonio_> tested and that's okay for me
<Tonio_> just need to add a dependancy on wpasupplicant
<Lure> Tonio_: I will now, I am just running your knetwrokmanager with the other NM
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: possible to test everything ?
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that the current package helped me to progress on NM, but will not go, because if it's structure
<Lure> Tonio_: will do. I will remove everything (NM, wpa, kNM) and install from your repository
<Tonio_> it is not valid
<Tonio_> Lure: many thanks ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: we have three month to make pressure to have it ;)
<Tonio_> that's worth a pain ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I think that probability greatly increased (have you seen note from Keybuk on DD meeting)?
<Tonio_> Lure: what probably increased ?
<Tonio_> patches and community stuff ?
<Lure> of getting NM in Dapper
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, and I remember what mark said ;) we have a chance to get it in
<Lure_> Tonio_: I am back, but only wired... :-(
<Tonio_> Luredoesn't work ?
<Lure_> no :-(
<Tonio_> grmpf
<Tonio_> what's the problem ?
<Lure_> This is what I get if I try to connect to my WPA2 AP: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/610497
<Tonio_> can you scan for networks ?
<Lure_> and yes, I had to manually install wpasupplicant
<Tonio_> LureI know, that is now corrected
<Lure_> Tonio_: no - it seems that my ipw2200 is not functioning anymore
<Lure_> I loaded module and now I can scan...
<Tonio_> Lureokay ;)
<Lure_> ifconfig
<Tonio_> I assume this isn't networkmanager's fault
<Lure_> strange that this is the first time I have problem with ipw2200....
<Tonio_> Lure what is now corrected is the dependancy on wpasupplicant ;)
<Lure_> and it worked with other packages...
<Tonio_> notnyour problem though :)
<Tonio_> Lure_: hum........
<Tonio_> weired
<Tonio_> Lure_: did you reboot to have something clean ?
<Lure_> yep. I removed old packages, installed yours, rebooted and started knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> grmpf.......
<Tonio_> does the card work now ?
<Lure_> I will reboot again, check ipw2200 state after reboot, then test with both NM and kNM in --no-daemon mode to get error messages
<Tonio_> Lure_: cool
<Lure_> Tonio_: card is working and I always got networks reported in kNM, I just could not connect
<Tonio_> if that doesn't work, switch back to the other NML package, to be sure it is here the problem, and I will investigate
<Lure_> my wife is calling me for lunch, I will be back in 30 minutes
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<Tonio_> good lunch
<OculusAquilae> Tonio_: you want to get KNetworkManager into dapper?
<Tonio_> OculusAquilae: I'd live ;)
<Tonio_> but we still need to work on it ;)
<Tonio_> i'd love (sorry)
<OculusAquilae> nice
<OculusAquilae> wlassistant works nice here
<OculusAquilae> but knetworkmanager would even be better
<Tonio_> OculusAquilae: I know ;)
<OculusAquilae> I'll try to test it
<Lathiat> is anyone else being driven nuts by a missing black line on the right ahnd side of the max/restore button? :)
<Lure> Tonio_: after reboot, ipw2200 is fine, just kNM does not work for WPA2
<Lure> I am on wired again
<Lure> NM logs: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/610553
<Lure> kNM logs: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/610555
<Lure> I have even closed wallet, removed kNM stuff but it does not help
<Lure> when I try to connect, I do not get dialog to enter password for the first time :-(
<Lure> this has worked with kNM that I have compiled and with other NM packages
<Lure> I may "downgrade" again, just to see the difference
<Lure> Tonio_: have you seen my posts?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Tonio_] : Dapper delayed || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thurs, 16th March - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Tonio_> Lure: nope
<Lure> [14:28]  <Lure> Tonio_: after reboot, ipw2200 is fine, just kNM does not work for WPA2
<Tonio_> Lure: I think I know where is locate the problem
<Lure> [14:28]  <Lure> Tonio_: after reboot, ipw2200 is fine, just kNM does not work for WPA2
<Lure> [14:29]  <Lure> kNM logs: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/610555
<Lure> [14:30]  <Lure> I have even closed wallet, removed kNM stuff but it does not help
<Tonio_> yes I miss configure options in NM package :)
<Lure> [14:30]  <Lure> when I try to connect, I do not get dialog to enter password for the first time :-(
<Tonio_> that normal
<Tonio_> it doesn't find wpasupplicant
<Lure> I will now "downgrade" to Johan's NM + your knetworkmanager and see
<Lure> Tonio_: same problem - knetworkmanager just hangs on Activation...
<Lure> Maybe it is kNM bug
<Lure> Which version of kNM did you use? Same as I did (from blog post)?
<Tonio_> yes
<Lure> I will try nm-applet, just to confimr it is kNM
<Tonio_> NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1/wireless): access point 'superprout' is encrypted, and a key exists.  No new key needed.
<Tonio_> bind(PF_UNIX): No such file or directory
<Tonio_> unlink[ctrl_iface] : No such file or directory
<Tonio_> I'm getting this is the logs
<Tonio_> the problem is I don't know if that is due to knetworkmanager or networkmanager
<Lure> Tonio_: have seen something like this once 
<Tonio_> Lure: any idea on the way to test this ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I will try nm-applet now, but need to disconnect wired network
<Lure> will be right back
<Tonio_> k
<Lure_> Tonio_: back on wireless, but with nm-applet... ;-(
<Lure_> I suspect this kNM issue (maybe related to KDE wallet)
<Lure_> currently using Johan's packages, but it may be that your would also work
<Lure_>  Tonio_: back on wireless, but with nm-applet... ;-(
<Lure_> I suspect this kNM issue (maybe related to KDE wallet)
<Lure_> currently using Johan's packages, but it may be that your would also work
<Lure_> Tonio_: ?
<Tonio_> Lureyes ?
<Lure_> [15:02]  <Lure_> Tonio_: back on wireless, but with nm-applet... ;-(
<Lure_> [15:03]  <Lure_> I suspect this kNM issue (maybe related to KDE wallet)
<Tonio_> Lure same problem here with nm_applet
<Tonio_> strange...........
<Tonio_> Lure_: ah ? that works for you ?
<Lure_> we need to get latest sources from Timo - hist last blog post indicate that
<Lure_> there were quite some fixes.
<Tonio_> Lureyes
<Lure_> Tonio_: works, with Johan's packages
<Tonio_> so that works for you with nm-applet........
<Lure_> Tonio_: what is different in your packages?
<Tonio_> did you compile with the patches ?
<Tonio_> well I haven't been able to build it
<Tonio_> since it was checking for networkmanagerVPN.h file
<Lure_> I have seen in changelog of Johan's that he basically just forward-port Ubuntu patches from 0.5.x
<Tonio_> that was not in NM package
<Tonio_> yes, but how did you build knetworkmanager ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: I just removed all VPN stuff - see my patch 
<Tonio_> Lure_: you did the patch ?
<Lure_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/KNetworkManager
<Tonio_> is it complete ?
<Lure_> It works for me
<Tonio_> I used it but had other things to remove
<Lure_> First version was bad (to early in the morning... ), I left out one .h
<Lure_> now is fixed
<Lure_> I doubt that we will be able to include NM with VPN
<Tonio_> I know
<Lure_> VPN brings so many additional dependencies
<Tonio_> but I had to complete tour patch in fact
<Lure_> This is why 0.5.x has removed it
<Lure_> Tonio_: yes, and we still need to improve it (dialup networking stuff)
<Lure_> I would just remove it (it calls yast2 now)
<Tonio_> Lure_: let's find out that latest package
<Tonio_> tarball sorry ;)
<Lure_> see comments in blog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/KNetworkManager
<Lure_> sorry: http://blog.nouse.net/?p=75
<Lure_> ;-)
<Lure_> do you know if suse releases some with sources (as Beta8 was released)
<Lure_> s/some/come/
<Lure> I will try kNM again - I just could not believe that it does not work anymore
<Tonio_> Lure: wanna make a test ?
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> you have new kNM?
<Tonio_> I will repackage knetworkmanager without any patch
<Tonio_> and we'll see ;)
<Lure> meaning with VPN in?
<Lure> I wanted to test my compile again
<Tonio_> Lure: I will build with minimum changes
<Tonio_> Lure: you can confirm nm-applet works ?
<Lure> OK, I will test mine until I am waiting for your package...
<Lure> Yes, it works (this is over WPA2)
<Lure> but with Johan's NM
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> Lure: let's resume
<Tonio_> my knetworkmanager works with johan's package
<Tonio_> new nm-applet works with my NM package
<Tonio_> is that correct ?
<Lure> I did not test your nm-applet, only Johan's
<Lure> But I was running your kNM (installed over my previous build kNM) with Johan's NM
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, so I really assume the problem is in networkmanager
<Tonio_> as the nm-applet fails here
<Tonio_> there is something missing
<Tonio_> either dependancy or something problematic in the rules file :)
<Tonio_> let me test, we will find ;)
<Lure> probably true, but I do not understand why your kNM worked for me, but it does not anymore
<Lure> maybe make install did something 
<Lure> that your package does not...
<Lure> Tonio_: are you testing with WPA2 or something else?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think we should stick with Johan's NM and focus on kNM polish
<Tonio_> Lure: WEP
<Tonio_> Lure: Johan's NM is crappy ;)
<Tonio_> will never go
<Lure> what is wrong?
<Tonio_> works, but the package is not convenient for canonical
<Tonio_> Lure: looked at it ?
<Tonio_> Lure: it build with dpkg-buildpackage but not pbuilder
<Lure> just changelog - and it looks like they are just forward porting NM 0.5.x patches
<Lure> Tonio_: then fix the build ;-) (I would, but do not know anything about pbuilder ;-))
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm on it ;)
<Tonio_> that's not a big problem, certainly easy to fix once located ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: tried my own kNM and it does not work - so your package is at least not worse than my build ;-)
<Lure> nm-applet works (even though I need to type in my passwd all the time)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, I'm convinced the problem is in NM package
<Tonio_> since I merged stuff from canonical and johan's
<Lure> but still: why with Johan's NM, nm-applet works and kNM does not?
<Tonio_> Lure: didn't test, :)
<Tonio_> works for you ?
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> good
<Tonio_> so we can consider knetworkmanager package is okay
<Lure> and kNM did work before I installed your NM
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> so my nm is the problem
<Lure> Maybe your package has left something on system that broke kNM?
<Tonio_> will work toonight !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> exactly
<Lure> ;-) 
<Tonio_> I need to find the god comprimise
<Tonio_> good
<Lure> seen this post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=839810&postcount=30
<Lure> who are they?
<Tonio_> Lure: no idea
<jpatrick> Lure: #ubuntu-devel
<Lure> jpatrick: never been there, but will check
<Tonio_> jpatrick: canonical employes ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: dunno
<jpatrick> saw he talking a few moments ago
<Lure> Tonio_: he is online in ubuntu-devel - maybe you should ping him about pbuilder
<Lure> and let's join forces to get this trough
<Tonio_> Lure: nope, if he is working on the packages, I prefer to let him work ;)
<Tonio_> will make tests on my own for the moment, and foccus on knetworkmanager
<Lure> Tonio_: but you should mention pbuilder issue - isn;t that a showstoper for inclusion?
<Tonio_> Lure: he will see the issue don't mind :)
<mornfall> Riddell: ping?
* mornfall nearly faints spotting that libept with -g is 100M
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: you wanted to make the default installer icon be gear right?
<mornfall> or got something else?
<Riddell> the icon for adept_installer?
<mornfall> Riddell: no, the icon for packages that don't have icon
<mornfall>  /win 4
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> well, i put "exec" icon there for now
<mornfall> that'd be gear in crystal
<mornfall> i hope :)
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> someone here?!
<jeroenvrp> I've got strange problems on dapper
<jeroenvrp> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<jeroenvrp> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<jeroenvrp>        missing codepage or other error
<jeroenvrp>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<jeroenvrp>        dmesg | tail  or so
<jeroenvrp> dmesg | tail :
<jeroenvrp> [4354302.985000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<jeroenvrp> [4354302.986000]  hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4
<jeroenvrp> [4354302.986000]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<jeroenvrp> strange thing is that the DVD player just works when I boot
<jeroenvrp> reboot
<jeroenvrp> after a while I can't mount my DVD's anymore
<jeroenvrp> not manual and not auto
<jeroenvrp> my fstab entry looks like this:
<jeroenvrp>  /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Riddell> mornfall: yes, exec is a good icon for that
<Riddell> mornfall: I should talk to mvo about getting more icons in app-install-data
<mornfall> Riddell: yes, that'd be nice
<mornfall> Riddell: i wanted to ask, should i introduce kde-icons-crystal as dependency to adept?
<mornfall> maybe i would vote for Recommends
<Riddell> hmm, I suppose kde-icons-crystal would bring in icons for a lot of apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: I packaged and tested knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> needs a few patches but works :)
<_Sime_> Riddell: hey. Did you notice that 0.6.3 of guidance is out.
<Tonio_> I'm currently working with Pygi, who is working on networkmanager packages, and we're going to merge our work to get knetworkmanager work perfectly
<Pygi> joy ^_^
<Tonio_> Riddell: just that I need to remove the vpn and ppp stuff from it
<Tonio_> Pygi: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> well need to reboot now
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah saw that, will try it out at some point (along with wlassistant)
<Riddell> Pygi: are you in contact with keybuk at all about it?
<Riddell> _Sime_: yes I did, I'll package it up tomorro
<Riddell> tomorrow
<Pygi> Riddel: yup ^_^
<_Sime_> Riddell: cool. BTW, I now understand what is happening in systemsetting wrt l10n.
* Pygi at least guess so... I think _ion talked with keybuk
<jpatrick> or maybe I could try?
<Riddell> _Sime_: what's happening?
<_Sime_> Riddell: it is quite simple really.
<_Sime_> Riddell: For example. There is no NL or FR translation file for systemsettings. So it uses the default.
<_Sime_> Riddell: Actually it removes NL/FR from the list of languages that the app can use for translation (KLocale).
<Tonio_> Riddell: if a knetworkmanager package is provided, do you want it to autostart like skim or adept_notifier ?
<_Sime_> Riddell: So when the modules are loaded, they also specify thier own translation file. BUT!
* mornfall notes that notifier now hides if there are no updates ;-)
<_Sime_> Riddell: it won't get used, because NL/FR have been removed from the list of available languages.
<mornfall> so now to the wide buttons :'(
<mornfall> that's a boring task
<_Sime_> Riddell: Simply put. If systemsettings doesn't have a NL or FR etc translation then KLocale will not mix and match languages in the modules.
<mornfall> could someone do that for me ? ;-)
<jpatrick> _Sime_: where's the guidance tar?
<_Sime_> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
<Pygi> Tonio_:pm pls
<jeroenvrp> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=840330
<Riddell> _Sime_: that's quite nasty of it
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, it should autostart
<_Sime_> Riddell: it is like that to avoid situations like English (L to R) being mixed with Hebrew (R to L).
<_Sime_> Riddell: it just means we have to get busy translating systemsettings.
<Riddell> I suppose I could perfecter mon francais
<Riddell> and you know dutch
<Riddell> s/mon/ma/
<_Sime_> there are not many strings in sysstemsettings.
<_Sime_> and most of them appear in kcontrol too. (I think).
<Riddell> and we don't even show the menu bar any more so many aren't used
<_Sime_> BTW, I think I'm going to rip the "submit a bug report" code out of s-s.
<_Sime_> it is a hang over from kcontrol.
<jpatrick> I could do the Spanish
<_Sime_> I'm not sure if the normal KDE translations teams pick up on programs in KDE SVN playground.
<_Sime_> hey toma
<toma> hi _Sime_
<_Sime_> for Dapper we really need to get systemsettings translated.
<_Sime_> otherwise, (at the very least) all of the modules use EN.
<_Sime_> even if they are already translated.
<nlindblad> _Sime_: what localization?
<_Sime_> nlindblad: localisation and translation of the systemsettings GUI.
<nlindblad> _Sime_: everything running as root here is English
<nlindblad> Adept for example
<toma> _Sime_: if there is a pot, im sure Rinse will translate
<_Sime_> :-)
<toma> _Sime_: is it in kdesvn or ?
<_Sime_> do you know what I have to do on a svn and makefile level for this to happen?
<toma> _Sime_: if there is a messages target then it should be extreacted automaticall
<toma> y
<toma> something like:
<toma> messages: rc.cpp
<toma>     $(EXTRACTRC) `find . -name \*.ui -o -name \*.rc` > rc.cpp
<toma>     $(XGETTEXT) *.cpp -o $(podir)/rsibreak.pot
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/debs/guidance-0.6.3/
<_Sime_> toma: it appears to only use unsermake.
<_Sime_> toma: nope, no messages target.
<toma> _Sime_: if you add it to the Makefile.am, then a script will extract it all and put it in the right i18n folder
<_Sime_> toma: I'll have a closer look.
<toma> you can look at playground/utils/rsibreak/src/Makefile.am as a reference
<_Sime_> ok
<toma> _Sime_: that means when you package the systemsettings you should iterate over the available languages and fetch the translations and package them with systemsettings
<toma> i can advice using a script like release_rsibreak.rb found in playground/utils/rsibreak to do that automatically
<_Sime_> toma: why is there a kcontro.po in /trunk/l10n/nl/messages/playground-base/ ?
<_Sime_> toma: looks a bit weird.
<_Sime_> toma: also, the Makefile.am already has a messages: rc.cpp line.
<toma> _Sime_: you mean kcontrol.po?
<_Sime_> toma: there is a kcontrol.po there when I expected to see a systemsettings.po.
<toma> kcontrol.po is also in the templates folder so, there has been a target in the past which created that
<toma> somwhere in bas
<toma> e
<_Sime_> systemsettings was based on kcontrol.
<toma> ok, maybe something from the past then? forgot to adjust? let me check
<toma> the target is incomplete btw, see my example above
<toma> _Sime_: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/systemsettings/Makefile.am?rev=486339&r1=475778&r2=486339
<toma> there is a systemsettings template, look at http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/templates/messages/playground-base/
<toma> rinse just has not translated it
<toma> i'll remove the kcontrol.pot 
<_Sime_> ok, so it is in order.
<toma> _Sime_: only that it extracts messages from .cpp files, not from .rc files..
<toma> no idea if that is needed
<_Sime_> that's ok, there is no text in the *.rc files.
<_Sime_> Riddell: are you aware of any other programs in KDE's SVN that are not translated?
<_Sime_> or anybody else here.
<fabo> Riddell: ping too ;)
<_Sime_> toma: ok, I'll have a closer look at that ruby script of yours after dinner. 
<toma> _Sime_: ok
<_Sime_> toma: thanks
<toma> _Sime_: no problem
<_Sime_> fabo: yes, (I can't pm)
* _Sime_|food should register at freenode....
<fabo> _Sime_|food: about linitian init.d-script-does-not-implement-required-option for guidance
<fabo> but rake your time to eat ;)
<fabo> take
<Lure> Tonio_: have seen that kNM (you changed wiki) will be now in NM repositories - do you have already a package to test
<Pygi> Lure: please wait ^_^
<Lure> I am also suspecting that my kNM problems may be related to wpasupplicant (I had it ENABLED in config file)
<Pygi> Lure: no, you were missing one package ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: which one (it works with nm-applet)
<Pygi> Lure: l-r-m packages
<Lure> Pygi: I do not think so, I have ipw2200 which always worked
<Lure> it just stopped today when we were playing with Tonio_ and only with kNM
<Lure> I think l-r-m is for madwifi and similar
<Pygi> Lure: yup, it is... sorry...well, me and Tonio got it workin'...
<Pygi> for the most part...only ppp more needs removing
<Pygi> and he got offline :-S
<mornfall> errm
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: re
<Tonio_> Lure: I was thinking about making a DapperKNetworkManager page
<Tonio_> same than DapperNetworkManager
<Tonio_> are you fine with it ?
<NeoChaosX> hi Lure
<Lure> why not just add KDE stuff to DapperNetworkManager
<Tonio_> Lure: ask Pygi ;)
<Lure> kNM is anyway just front-end
<Lure> Pygi: can we just add the info to your wiki page (and I can kill my sub-page)
<Tonio_> Lure: and anyway the knetworkmanager will be on the same repo
<Lure> exactly
<Pygi> Lure: You can Kill your page, and Tonio will make DapperKNetworkManager ;)
<Pygi> Tonio: about the repos, we need to talk ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: ah ? ;)
<Lure> we should just point clearly that users should do appropriate install (knetworkmanager vs. nm-applet)
<Lure> NeoChaosX: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Pygi> Tonio: it seems that you will need to host all on your repo, as the current repo is DSL ^_^
<Pygi> Tonio: New n-m is in the current repo, waiting for you
<Lure> Pygi: do you think we need to have separate page for kNM? I would just add to your DapperNM
<Pygi> Lure: talk with Tonio_ about that
<Pygi> Tonio_: You'll have to fetch a few more packages
<Pygi> like l-r-m package, wpasupplicant 0.4.8, libnl ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: it is managed with deps
<Tonio_> I should have anything to change
<Tonio_> Pygi: do I ?
<Pygi> Tonio: yes, I do understand...but we should have it all in repo
<Pygi> Tonio: yes, fetch it into the repo
<Pygi> please also fetch all the packages that are in current repo to urs
<Tonio_> Pygi: to me knetworkmanager depends on network-manager which depends on other packages no ?
<Pygi> Tonio: yup, agreed ^_^
<Pygi> Tonio_: but it seems you don't understand me ^_^
<Tonio_> hum, I removed everything in my repo ;)
<Pygi> yes, I know ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: why not simply use your's ?
<Pygi> and now you need to get it back ^_^
<Tonio_> I'm a bit lost I must say :)
<Lure> Tonio_: Pygi is asking to replicate Johan's repo in yours
<Pygi> Tonio_: because it's dsl, and it's gonna crash if a lot of users come ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: ah !!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> so let's use my repo as a base ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: do you got it now? ^_^
<Pygi> Tonio: yup ^_^
<Tonio_> it is a dedicated webserver
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> no pb
<Pygi> you need to fetch all packages from current repo, fetch wpasupplicant 0.4.8, libnl, l-r-m package (will give you link)
<Pygi> and put in there ur package as well
<Tonio_> yep of course ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: O, finally you understand what I am saying :-P
<Tonio_> so apt-get source network-manager libnl wpasupplicant
<Tonio_> what else ?
<Pygi> you can see wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperNetworkManager
<Pygi> it is updated
<Lure> Pygi: are you aware that new kernel build was just announced - would this impact your l-r-m packages?
<Pygi> Lure: probably not.. we'll see ;)
<Lure> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-March/007934.html
<Pygi> yes, yes, I know
<Lure> I am concerned that this may override your packages and would break NM for some users
<Pygi> nop, no worries
<Tonio_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~adconrad/networkmanager-lrm/
<Tonio_> do I need to grab all of this ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: yup ;)
<Pygi> and yes, I know it is big :-P
<Tonio_> grmpf........ ^^
<Pygi> Tonio: ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: it'll take a few minutes to build :)
<Tonio_> okay, I'm rebuilding everything from sources and upload then*
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, and can I get access to repository so I could upload "updated packages" if need arises, or will you handle all?
<Tonio_> Pygi: i can make you an ftp access account
<Tonio_> just wait
<NeoChaosX> hey Lure, do you mind if I explain here what's my WPA set up like?
<Tonio_> Pygi: you just have to upload, the repo content is updated every 15 minutes
<Lure> NeoChaosX: OK (maybe Pygi can help also)
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, thanks
<NeoChaosX> alright. I've got a D-Link DWL-G630 that has an Atheros chipset. Using the patched l-r-m to get WPA working with madwifi
<NeoChaosX> before I tried NM, I had the card configued in /etc/network/interfaces and some networks defined in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, including the WPA network I use at home
<Lure> NeoChaosX: similar as me (just with ipw2200)
<OculusAquilae> does kNM work now?
<NeoChaosX> when I installed the new wpa_supplicant, I choose to save my old settings for the program rather than let the package install it's files over it. Should I have let it overwrite my old settings?
<Tonio_> the ppp package isn't working nicely
<Lure> NeoChaosX: I think so - with NM wpasupplicant should not run (ENABLED=0) as it is controled by NM
<Lure> Tonio_: :-(
<Tonio_> I'm going to upload without it for the moment and work on that after ;)
<NeoChaosX> I see
<Tonio_> Lure: we have time :)
* Pygi kills misbehaving ppp
<NeoChaosX> now, when I tried with nm-applet, it was connecting, although, it would drop the connection after about a minute or so
<NeoChaosX> i didn't get the logs of it's activity for some reason
<Lure> NeoChaosX: this sounds like bacground scan issue I spotted while reading IRC logs 
<NeoChaosX> background scan?
<Tonio_> Lure: once the package is uploaded are you okay to help me with that ptch ?
<Tonio_> sounds a bit harder to perform than the vpn one
<NeoChaosX> Lure: could you elaborate on that issue?
<Lure> NeoChaosX: madwifi driver does not support scanning while connection is active
<NeoChaosX> Oh, I see
<Lure> NeoChaosX: you may want to search http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Tonio_> Lure: I think we only need to hide the ppp entry in context menu, that's it
<Tonio_> nothing more
<Lure> just look ubuntu-devel channel logs for last 2-3 days
<Tonio_> but I didn't find exactly where to do it
<NeoChaosX> okay, I'll look there
<Lure> Tonio_: I can look into code and see if I can help with patch
<Tonio_> Lure: I must say I didn't check hard
<Lure> Tonio_: I will test for sure!
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<NeoChaosX> The thing is, with KNM, as I said in the forums, it's not even managing to get to the supplicant
<Pygi> NeoChaosX: worry do not, it'll be fixed ;)
<NeoChaosX> Alright. I guess I can wait
<Lure> NeoChaosX: that is what Tonio_ and myself are currently working on ;-)
<Tonio_> NeoChaosX: it is supposed to work now
<Lure> we need to strip more code out and latest source would also help (but not released yet by SuSE)
<Tonio_> but I need to build everything first :)
<Tonio_> Lure: it is release with latest suse version
<Tonio_> don't know where to grab the source code
<NeoChaosX> Tonio: you got wlassistant working in Ubuntu?
<Tonio_> NeoChaosX: yes :)
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly - and you have seen Timo comment 
<Tonio_> perfectly working
<NeoChaosX> I guess I'll try that, too, then
<hunger> ls
<hunger> sorry.
<Pygi> NeoChaosX: we'll have an announcement later on...just wait pls ^_^
<Pygi> Tonio_: perhaps we could really call it KPPP if it is installed by default in Kubuntu?
<NeoChaosX> Sure thing, Pygi. I'll be paying attention for that, then
<Tonio_> Pygi: in a second step yes
<Tonio_> why not in fact :)
<Tonio_> but not sure of the good interaction
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: I'm building everthing, uploading everything, and then we'll test ;)
<NeoChaosX> thanks for all the help, guys.
<Pygi> NeoChaosX: yw
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, great...
<Tonio_> Pygi: network-manager ftbfs........
<Pygi> btw. it seems that our l-r-m packages will break once new kernel is released
<Tonio_> grmpf......
<Pygi> o joy...what now? ;)
<Tonio_> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lnl
<Tonio_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Tonio_> make[4] : *** [NetworkManager]  Error 1
<Tonio_> using pbuilder
<Lure> Pygi: we need to wait for this release and the rebuild
<Lure> Tonio_: wrong source dependancy to libnl?
<Tonio_> yep :)
<Tonio_> exactly
<Tonio_> I'm changing this
<Lure> Tonio_: you have anticipated that ;-)
<Pygi> kk, thanks
<Tonio_> libnl-dev
<Pygi> Lure: we can have the current l-r-m packages, and rebuild later...
<Tonio_> the problem is : why isn't libnl-dev depending on libnl1 ?
<Tonio_> the problem is there
<Tonio_> Pygi: may I correct this ?
<Lure> Pygi: problem is that new release will probably override patched one and users will have madwifi w/o NM support
<Lure> you will then get wrong reports that it does not work
<Pygi> Tonio_: yes, please do...but also upload libnl-dev to repository as well
<Pygi> Lure: when is new kernel getting out?
<Tonio_> of course
<Lure> Pygi: when it succesfully builds on all platforms (from couple of hours to a day - at least from experience)
<Pygi> Lure: hm,ok...we'll wait for the announcement then
<Lure> Pygi: I think it make sense - I would not like to get negative reports that may influence later smooth inclusion into Dapper ;-)
<Lure> BTW, you can watch build waiting list here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds
<Pygi> Lure: worry do not ;)
<Pygi> Lure: it's gonna take a long time ;)
<Lure> Pygi: you can see that sparc already completed build of 2.6.15-19.28
<Pygi> Tonio_: Btw., note that if you need to edit the control file in the n-m package, edit debian/control.in and then run DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL=yes fakeroot debian/rules clean and inspect the generated debian/control.
<Lure> and it failed on amd64 - it may take long, yes :-(
<Pygi> That's cdbs's feature that allows automatic generation of some dependencies.
<Tonio_> Pygi: I'm editing control in libnl package :)
<Tonio_> to make libnl-dev depending libnm1
<Tonio_> libnl1
<Pygi> Tonio_: kk, great ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: don't you use pbuilder to build packages ?
<Tonio_> I assume no cause you would have seen the problem :)
<Pygi> Tonio_: ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: you should, really ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: please blame Tom Parker ^_^ Thank you ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: amd64 failed due to missing fw for ipw2200 - I suppose they can fix this quickly
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-buttons.png
<mornfall> _Sime_: i think you complained too? :)
<mornfall> if someone else did, look and tell what you think
<Lure> Tonio_: should I then remove DialUp or will you change it to use kppp?
<Tonio_> Lure: we may test this :)
<Tonio_> Lure: you can apt-get source knetworkmanager on my repo
<Tonio_> although it cannot install (networkmanager still missing)
<Tonio_> Lure: can you have a look plz ?
<Lure> Tonio_: will do
<Tonio_> time for me to build everything :)
<Lure> I know...
<Pygi> Tonio_: repo is signed with what key?
<Tonio_> unsigned
<_Sime_> mornfall: better.
<Pygi> Tonio_: that is not good ....
<Tonio_> Pygi: before submitting the package to canonical, I suggest we remove that tarball.mk stuff :) agree ???
<Tonio_> Pygi: wy ? 
<Tonio_> it is a public testing repo
<_Sime_> mornfall: is it possible to put the buttons under the text area on the right side, and also to put the 
<Pygi> Tonio: agreed
<Tonio_> why signing it
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah ok, no signing
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> the packages are signed of course
<Pygi> Tonio_: I agreed on removing the .mk stuff
<Pygi> yes, I know
<_Sime_> mornfall: "X to install, Y to remove" text next above the buttons.
<Lure> Tonio_: is still may make sense to sign - at least you know that you have built them
<_Sime_> mornfall: AND remove the other text from the status bar.
<Pygi> Tonio_: we ain't gonna actually submit nothing, until everything is tested and works ^_^
<mornfall> _Sime_: under the text area?
<Pygi> Lure: nah, no need to sign nothing
<mornfall> how do you imagine that?
<_Sime_> mornfall: so that that grey space to the left of the buttons dissappears.
<Tonio_> Pygi: we will have to lintian the packages too
<Tonio_> correcting al errors
<mornfall> _Sime_: wtf?
<Tonio_> might take a little moment :)
<Lure> Tonio_: Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/knetworkmanager_0.09+0.1r5842.orig.tar.gz  403 Forbidden
<mornfall> _Sime_: so they take width of complete window?
<Pygi> Tonio_: yup, I know... everything should be perfect ;)
<mornfall> i thought that was what you so disliked?
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ? wait ;)
<_Sime_> mornfall: no, bring the bottom of the app list down a bit and close up that empty space.
<Tonio_> Lure: should be okay :)
<mornfall> _Sime_: not possible at all
<Lure> Tonio_: true ;-)
<mornfall> _Sime_: what happens when i click next?
<_Sime_> mornfall: what next?
<mornfall> _Sime_: apply changes
<mornfall> _Sime_: the layout will reshuffle?
<mornfall> anyhow
<mornfall> not possible
<mornfall> not to mention it would cause lots of layout headaches
* _Sime_ will have a look at how adept_installer now works.
<Tonio_> Pygi: everything is on the repo except linux-restricted modules
<mornfall> i could remove the installed/available/upgradable statistic from statusbar
<Pygi> Tonio_: please put them as well if it's not too much trouble...so we can test current packages for now...
<mornfall> but i am not sure what would that help
<Pygi> Tonio_: and we'll just update the package later
<Tonio_> Pygi: currently building :)
<Tonio_> not a problem with bandwidth, ust that it is long to build :)
* _Sime_ is just going to quickly swap the gfx card on his dapper machine first.....
<Pygi> Tonio_: we'll just wait with the announcment until we build l-r-m for new kernel, and until we make sure ppp is solved on knetworkmanager
<Pygi> Lure, Tonio_: so are you going to link against KPPP, or just erase it off the menu?
<Tonio_> Pygi: yes right :)
<Tonio_> Pygi: we will test maybe :)
<Lure> Pygi: I would remove for now, as nobody will test
<Tonio_> Lure: are you looking at the sources ?
<Lure> we may add it back later (with next upstream sync) if it works
<Lure> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: I think we just have to remove the entry in the context menu in fact
<Tonio_> no need to remove the full feature from the source code
<Lure> Tonio_: I suggest we remove all code, as we did with VPN
<Lure> same was done in NM with VPN
<Tonio_> Lure: not as easy as the vpn stuff :)
<Pygi> Lure: no need...just remove from the menu
<Lure> only problem is that two patches may conflict
<Tonio_> Lure: I had to remove a few vpn entries and add that to your patch
<Tonio_> it was faling in pbuilder
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> now it works ;)
<Pygi> Lure: just remove it from menu, that's better solution
<Tonio_> Lure: no two patches will not conflict
<Tonio_> Lure: use cdbs to patch
* mornfall thinks "fetch updates" could use a bit of rephrasing
<Tonio_> then it'll apply the first patches, and you will work in the patched sources
<Tonio_> Lure: familiar with this or not ?
<Lure> Tonio_: with cdbs - no
<Tonio_> Lure: you should have a look
<Lure> cdbs is part of which package?
<Tonio_> Lure: I would suggest just removing the entry cause that'll help wor package updates :)
<Tonio_> Lure: apt-get install cdbs
<Pygi> Tonio_: agreed...
<Pygi> Lure: so Lure, just remove it from menu
<Tonio_> I don't really like 40k patches :)
<Pygi> no need to remove code
<Lure> Tonio_: but then we should re-do the VPN patch also
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe yes
<Pygi> Lure: nop, not really
<Tonio_> ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: no perhaps... dapper will never have support for vpn
<Lure> Pygi: kNM VPN patch, not NM one
<Tonio_> Pygi: the patch is 40 k
<Pygi> Lure: yes, I am aware of that
<Tonio_> will be a pain for updates
<Tonio_> no need to patch everything
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah, ok, then just return it
<Pygi> easier to maintain package afterwards
<Lure> Tonio_: I recall now - VPN had to go, as there is no NM-VPN.h file!
<Tonio_> Lure: the difference with vpn is that thare are built cpp files, header files inclusion etc........
<Tonio_> we don't have another choice thatn removing the code or build fails
<Tonio_> it is different with ppp, it is just a link in a menu :)
<Tonio_> so we don't have deep patch to perform
<Lure> OK, I will do then just menu removal for DialUp
<Tonio_> exactly........
<Lure> VPN stays removed completely for now
<Tonio_> we will be fucked with every updates because of that vpn stuff but that's it :)
<Lure> I hope there will not be many... ;-)
<Pygi> Tonio_: I'll be going now ... will be back in like an  hour ... don't do nothing silly while I am not here ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: linux drivers uploading
<Tonio_> Pygi: I never do silly things ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, we will change wiki's when I come back
<Tonio_> except when out of my computer :)
<_Sime_> mornfall: after I installed something, adept_installer disappeared. huh.
<mornfall> _Sime_: disappeared? or only offered quit
<_Sime_> mornfall: offered "Done: quit"
<mornfall> _Sime_: so stop confusing me
<mornfall> _Sime_: that's obviously fixed now :)
<_Sime_> mornfall: fixed?
<mornfall> well, there are now 2 buttons
<mornfall> so there's back to program selection and quit
<_Sime_> ok
<_Sime_> "Forget changes and quit" ==>"Cancel & Quit" ?
<mornfall> Riddell: kdesu is causing me lots of headache :'(
<mornfall> apparently more bugs reported against adept are kdesu problems than adept problems
* mornfall kicks malone *goddamn thing* why can't it remember sorting i use in bug lists
<Riddell> fabo: hi
<Riddell> mornfall: what problems does it cause?
<mornfall> Riddell: the adept fail to start bugs all seem to disappear when one uses sudo adept instead of kdesu adept
<mornfall> Riddell: then, there is the style issue and translation issue
<mornfall> Riddell: and then there are the mysterious freezes that disappear when kdesu is not used (hitting details while running with kdesu freezes adept in some situations)
* Pygi is partly back
<Pygi> Tonio_: I just thought of somethin'...
<Pygi> Tonio_: If we will have to support this package for 3 years...
<mornfall> and then there is the skim snafu, having skim active makes adept totally crawl
<Pygi> Tonio_: wouldn't it be hard if we would always need to handle the vpn stuff? :-/
<Tonio_> Pygi: dunno ;)
<mornfall> i don't know what is skim doing to the program, but it's weird
<Tonio_> Pygi: there is no other way to do it
<Pygi> Tonio_: well, I know ;-P
<Pygi> Tonio_: yup, that is understandable
* mornfall installs skim to see what happens
<Pygi> Tonio_: can you please edit both wiki pages to appropriate repos?
<Pygi> then we'll do the merging once I am fully back
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> I'll do that
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, thanks
<_Sime_> mornfall: http://www.simonzone.com/software/adept_installer_gui_sime.png
<Pygi> Tonio_: btw. are you sure you changed libnl-dev to be dependant on libnl?
<mornfall> _Sime_: i said "no" already
<Pygi> they are same number :-/
<Pygi> Tonio_: Also, everything you changed in any package...have you added it to the changelog?
<mornfall> _Sime_: or, let me rephrase: i will consider it when i see patches
<_Sime_> mornfall: awww go on. :)
<Pygi> Tonio
<Pygi> Tonio_: As the original was versioned -1, the changed version should probably be versioned -1ubuntu0.1
<Pygi> Tonio_: So if and when it's moved to an official Ubuntu repository, the version can be changed to -1ubuntu1, which is still greater than -1ubuntu0.whatever
<Tonio_> Pygi: nope, version should be 0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> moin
<Lure> Pygi: no debian package exist yet
<Lure> AFAIK
<Pygi> Tonio_: I am not really sure in that... also, have you changed the changelog? and why is it the same version if you changed dependecies? 
<Pygi> The changelog can be modified easily with the dch utility
<Pygi> % dch -n -D dapper
<Tonio_> <debianversion>ubuntu<ubuntuversion>
<Riddell> mornfall: any idea if these problems are caused by the sudo use of kdesu rather than kdesu as su?
<Pygi> Tonio_: perhaps, but we are going for original naming...
<Pygi> Tonio_: -n means non-maintainer update (so the last bit of the version number is increased, e.g. -1ubuntu0.5  -1ubuntu0.6). As the package is not official, you can remove the "* Non-maintainer update" line it adds from the changelog.
<Tonio_> Pygi: this is the ubuntu naming convention
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah, ok ... have you at least changed the changelog?
<Tonio_> Pygi: nmu isn't important in ubuntu/main
<_Sime_> mornfall: is adept in kde playground??
<Tonio_> Pygi: didn't you ?
<Tonio_> uupdate can perform the changelog update automatically
<Pygi> Tonio_: I did ...but to libnl-dev I thought... that you changed the deps?
<Tonio_> Pygi: no need to comment any modification in debian/ folder
<Tonio_> as it is the original upload
<Pygi> Tonio_: hm, kk
<Tonio_> when it is an update of an existing package, that is to comment, yes
<Tonio_> Pygi: can you imagin the original changelog if you comment EVERYTHING in the debian folder ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: and hopefully "non-maintainer update" doesn't exist?
<Tonio_> 40 pages at least
<Pygi> Tonio_: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: this isn't important in hte ubuntu world
<Tonio_> it is in debian's
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah, ok
<Tonio_> okay, let me polish the packages
<Tonio_> gimme an hour
<Pygi> Tonio_: hehe, ok, I am away for an hour anyway
<_Sime_> mornfall: don't worry, found it.
<Pygi> Tonio_: currently only _ion is listed as maintainer of n-m packages, add me in there as well ^_^
<Pygi> Tonio_: in the package I mean  ^_^
<Pygi> see ya later
<Tonio_> Pygi: ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: what I did this time? ^_^
<Pygi> Tonio_: ok, you haven't answered me what I did this time? ^_^ btw. I hope you have added urself as maintainter of knm package?
<mornfall> Riddell: i can try reproducing on debian kdesu
<mornfall> Riddell: i think fail to start happens here too from time to time (with kdesu)
<mornfall> _Sime_: well, if you are serious about hacking it
<mornfall> _Sime_: i should probably update the kde svn copy of it :)
<Tonio_> Pygi: problem with linux-restricted package
<_Sime_> mornfall: how hard could it be.
<Tonio_> impossible to debuild -S it........
<Pygi> Tonio_: uh, huh
<Tonio_> Pygi: what is this d-i folder ?
<Lure> Tonio_: debian-installer?
<_Sime_> mornfall: I just want to try shuffling a couple of widgets around.
<Tonio_> Lure: don't know except that it fails
<mornfall> _Sime_: depending on how experienced you are, probably few hours of work
<mornfall> _Sime_: (maybe more... i guess it'd take me at least an hour)
<mornfall> _Sime_: (and a fairly heavy violation of my freeze rules)
<Pygi> Tonio_: hm ...
<Tonio_> Pygi: let me check
<Pygi> Tonio_: it is debian-installer but ...
<Tonio_> Pygi: it is a problem in the package structure
<Tonio_> that is due to the fact you don't use pbuilder and debuild
<Tonio_> but dpkg-buildpackage
<Tonio_> right ?
<Pygi> the l-r-m packages were made by infinity
<Tonio_> Pygi: ho yes right :)
<Pygi> Tonio_: what now? :-P
<Lure> Tonio_: these packages are original ubuntu + one patch - can we just redo-them?
<Tonio_> Lure: not that easy
<Tonio_> well let me go for an hour to polish those packages :)
<Tonio_> I can't do that if I'm pingued every 5 seconds here :)
<Lure> What if we just download infinity packages (binary) and put them in your repository?
<Lure> ;-)
<Pygi> Tonio_: nobody pinged you ... I see no ping ... and I was still unable to go for an hour :-/
<Pygi> Lure: we did that... and they are no good ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: ust that this konversation is blinking everytime :)
<Tonio_> s/ust/just
<Pygi> kk, go work ^_^
<mornfall> _Sime_: so how? i have pulled now so i can push changes to svn.kde.org if you like :)
<mornfall> Riddell: is "Get New Applications" the Name you want for installer?
<mornfall> Riddell: my branch says Add/Remove Programs as GenericName and Adept Installer as Name
<_Sime_> mornfall: I'll try to have a look at it this week.
<_Sime_> mornfall: I've also got to fix up the systemsettings tarballs (e.g. collecting all the translated *.po files)
<mornfall> _Sime_: okey, let me know upfront in that case
<mornfall> _Sime_: that you want to work on it
<_Sime_> mornfall: I'll play with it first before sinking too much time into it.
<mornfall> sure :)
<mornfall> _Sime_: the idea is that i won't needlessly sync up now if not needed
<mornfall> Riddell: 2 items left on 1.91 todo -- clear up .desktop files and bug you about app-install-data :-)
<mornfall> Riddell: (or bug mvo)
<Tonio_> Pygi: should be clean now :)
* ubijtsa sees the version string "1.91" and wonders if adept is being updated
* ubijtsa also wonders if that might fix Malone#31736
<mornfall> ubijtsa: yes, but nothing major :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I have a patch, but this packaging still bothers me (cdbs)
<Lure> I tested it only as manual build, not as package...
<ubijtsa> mornfall: still, I'll try and verify that defect again, once the update been posted
<mornfall> ubijtsa: which defect? *puzzled*
<ubijtsa> Malone#31736
<Lure> Tonio_: are you back?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> need to reboot :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: don't worry, frequently I don't know what I am talking about either ;)
<mornfall> ubotu: bug 31736
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31736 in ept adept "adept updater hangs when viewing Details of package" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31736
<mornfall> ubijtsa: probably kdesu issue :/
<Lure> I have a patch, but am strugling with getting it proper for package (cdbs newbie)
<Lure> can I send it to you and you try getting it in
<Lure> I tested it on manual build and it works
<ubijtsa> mornfall: the strange part - it *only* seems to happen if adept_updater is launched from the notification area icon
<mornfall> ubijtsa: hmm, let me try
<Tonio_> Lure: back in 10 minutes to test this :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: in the comments on the defect, there is a link to my personal wiki where there are pictures showing the problem
<mornfall> ubijtsa: right, does not lock up here
<mornfall> ubijtsa: it happens for any package right?
<ubijtsa> mornfall: yep
<mornfall> now
<mornfall> broadcast: can anyone please try reproducing 31736 on up to date dapper?
<mornfall> it goes like: click notifier, let updater fetch updates, click details on some package
* ubijtsa is not at the computer where the problem shows up, but will be in the morning
<mornfall> ubijtsa: it does not happen on debian (kdesu using su not sudo)
<mornfall> let me try with my copy of dapper
<ubijtsa> I have a dapper install on a thinkpad, will give it a shot there
<ubijtsa> breaks on my thinkpad as well
<mornfall> ubijtsa: interesting
<ubijtsa> last update I did on that was yesterday
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> works perfectly :)
<Tonio_> GREAT
<Tonio_> Lure: simply remove everything and just install knetworkmanager within my repo
<Tonio_> everything is nice
<ubijtsa> if I run adept_updater from the commandline, no problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: wana test ?
<Lure> Tonio_: will do this now
<mornfall> ubijtsa: running from dapper now
<Lure> I have sent noDialUp patch over e-mail if you need it still.
<mornfall> ubijtsa: doesn't crash -- upgrading to latest dapper now
<Tonio_> Pygi: repo works, knetworkmanager works
<Tonio_> Pygi: the network-manager package is now without the tarball.mk
<ubijtsa> mornfall: so when you 'open' a package in the list, and click the 'Details' button - it doesn't lock up?
<Tonio_> Lure: I just have a problem with signal strengh
<mornfall> ubijtsa: that's right
<ubijtsa> interesting...
<mornfall> ubijtsa: i'm fairly out of date
<Tonio_> Lure: everything is on maximum... do you have the same issue ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think this is bug in kNM
<ubijtsa> I wonder why it does for me, on two completely separate boxen
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, we should investigate this later
<Lure> Tonio_: no, it is just lower than it should be
<Tonio_> shouldn't be hard to patch
<mornfall> ubijtsa: but apparently kdebase (and thus kdesu) is newest
<Tonio_> Lure: hu ? lower ? oposite here :) everything is on max strengh
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I think I raised the defect around Flight3/4 sometime
<mornfall>   Installed: 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu12
<mornfall> ubijtsa: on the other hand, i am running notifier out-of-session (over ssh -Y to my other machine, chrooted to dapper, inside session of kde from etch)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: one sec..
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I have 0ubuntu14
<mornfall> ubijtsa: oh? :)
<ubijtsa> yup
<mornfall> ubijtsa: *puzzle* -- candidate says 12 here :)
<ubijtsa> :)
<Pygi> Tonio_: that's problem with ndiswrapper
<mornfall> let's wait for a bit
<mornfall> while updater downloads the rest of stuff
<mornfall> 116M, 88% done
<Tonio_> Pygi: ah oki ;)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I can post my sources.list if that'd help
<Pygi> Lure_: if ur using madwifi, it doesn't show percentages, so its always lower
<Pygi> Tonio_: we can't influence that
<Tonio_> Pygi: wlassistant works here
<mornfall> ubijtsa: i will hope very hard that it doesn't matter :)
<Tonio_> I don't have this issue with it
<Lure_> Pygi: I have ipw2200
<Pygi> Tonio_: hm ...
<ubijtsa> mornfall: You'd not be the first to scratch your head over this defect
<Pygi> Tonio_: let's just blame it on knm for now, and don't worry about it
<Pygi> Tonio_: we can fix it later
<Pygi> now about merging those two wiki's
<Tonio_> Pygi: agree
<mornfall> ubijtsa: who else? :)
<mornfall> unpacking
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I don't understand why it'd make a difference running it from the commandline in kdesu compared to from the notification icon
<mornfall> ubijtsa: stdout/stderr for one
<Lure_> Pygi: wiki - we should just have two install modes: GNOME (nm-applet) and KDE (knetworkmanager)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I spoke to someone else in ubuntu-bugs that looked at it, and they could not understand the problem either
<Pygi> Tonio_: let's work out the wiki's merging thingy
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/images/knetworkmanager.jpg
<Lure_> Just need to change apt-get install line
<ubijtsa> mornfall: you have a point there
<Pygi> Lure_: agreed, but that doesn't make sense .... we would need to do double contributors, maintainers, etc
<Tonio_> Pygi: going to make a coffee, back and do this ;)
<Tonio_> oki ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: kk ;)
<Pygi> enjoy
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> I have a top class coffee machine ;)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: anyway, I'll update that defect everytime there is a new version of adept until it's fixed :)
<ubijtsa> I'll also try and find new defects ;)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: are you *sure* you have 14 of kdebase?
<ubijtsa> mornfall: aye
<mornfall> ubijtsa: is it from dapper?
<ubijtsa> mornfall: and of -bin, -data, -dev and -kio-plugins
<Tonio_> Pygi: we'll get it in :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: let me double check
<Pygi> Tonio_: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: okay for the wiki :)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: switching mirrors
<Tonio_> Pygi: I was thinking about creating a wikipage for knetworkmanager
<Pygi> Tonio_: perhaps we could announce all today once we redo the wiki, and just tell people to do updates once we rebuild l-r-m packages
<mornfall> ubijtsa: okey, busted mirror :|
<Tonio_> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/DapperKNetworkmanager
<Pygi> Tonio: yup, that would be a great idea 
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I only have dapper, dapper-updates, dapper-backports and dapper-security switched on
<Pygi> Tonio_: make it look somewhat like the current one of NetworkManager
<Tonio_> Pygi: I didn't change anything to l-r-m package
<Tonio_> it has been done by an ubuntu guy :)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: it's on 14 here now too
<ubijtsa> and one repo for amarok and one for kopete
<Tonio_> so let's keep it is like it is
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah, kk
<ubijtsa> mornfall: *phew* :)
<mornfall> another 87M :|
<Pygi> Tonio_: but we'll have to rebuild it once new kernel is here ... will you be able to do it?
<Tonio_> I renamed all other packages version, polished them etc.........
<Tonio_> Pygi: I assume it'll be done no ?
* mornfall notes that this did not happen with debian mirror yet
<Tonio_> by the same guy
<mornfall> and i use debian considerably longer than ubuntu :p
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah, ok
<mornfall> official mirror that is
<Tonio_> this package is supposed to get in by itself
<Pygi> Tonio_: lol, ok ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: it is maintained by canonical, so np
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I used to use debian, but migrated when Hoary was heading for change-freeze
<Pygi> Tonio_: ok, let's build a DapperKNetworkManager
<Pygi> I'll write a skeleton now
<Tonio_> Pygi: I'm on it :)
<Tonio_> no don't mind, I'm on it, and I'm copying the dappernetworkmanager page :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I now run exclusively kubuntu, and have managed to get half a dozen colleagues to switch as well
<Tonio_> Pygi: or do you have another plan ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: I am writing a skeleton for you...
* mornfall removes big chunks of gnome to save on update size :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: the key seemed to be when I installed breezy on a Dell GX280 and it installed faster than WinXP did, and more stuff worked with ubuntu than with WinXP out of the box
<Tonio_> Pygi: okay, ;)
<Tonio_> I'm waiting
<Tonio_> Pygi: drinking my coffee with a cigarette ;)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: GX280?
<mornfall> ubijtsa: desktop machine?
<ubijtsa> mornfall: a Dell Optiplex GX280, small desktop
<mornfall> ubijtsa: okey :) -- i haven't installed windows for ages
<ubijtsa> mornfall: neither have I, but I watched a stubborn colleague try, while smiling serenely of course
<mornfall> ubijtsa: my dell latitude d410 worked mostly out of the box after pxe-installing etch on it :)
<ubijtsa> :)
<Tonio_> Pygi: can we also talk about wlassiatant on that page ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: we'll see ;) wait ...
<mornfall> ubijtsa: only slight problem was picking the right ipw2200 firmware :)
<mornfall> unpacking again
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I can imagine
<Tonio_> Pygi: /me shuting down and waiting :)
<mornfall> hmm, every time i use updater i am surprized how smoothly it goes :)
* ubijtsa still mainly uses aptitude
<ubijtsa> console tool that is sleek, fast and very good
<ubijtsa> much like centericq and muttng
<Pygi> Tonio_: pelase fill out this section
<Pygi> Dapper KNetworkManager
<Pygi> Thanks
<Tonio_> Pygi: which page ?
<Tonio_> dappernetworkmanager or dapperknetworkmanager ?
<Pygi> knetworkmanager
<mornfall> ubijtsa: now i need to downgrade something :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: really?
<mornfall> ubijtsa: well, how else i test updater locking up :)
<ubijtsa> I have adept latest iirc
<mornfall> ubijtsa: interesting -- it still works :)
<Tonio_> Pygi: what else needs to be changed ?
<ubijtsa> let me get the version
<mornfall> ubijtsa: no, downgrade a package so that notifier shows something to update
<Pygi> Tonio_: just that for now
<Pygi> Tonio_: I need to edit one thing tho, so tell me when ur done
<mornfall> ubijtsa: i installed info/breezy :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: 1.90ubuntu1
<ubijtsa> mornfall: ah.. hehe
<Tonio_> ok
<mornfall> ubijtsa: anyhow, it still does not freeze
<ubijtsa> mornfall: strange...
<mornfall> if someone on dapper can reproduce, it'd be interesting to have something for comparison
<mornfall> ubijtsa: any chance you are running skim?
<ubijtsa> mornfall: skim got forcibly thrust on me, but I believe it happened before skim was introduced
<Pygi> Tonio_: perhaps Luke's page can now be deleted?
<Pygi> is he here anyway?
<ubijtsa> I tend to kill skim and make sure it doesn't start again
<mornfall> ubijtsa: skim causes adept freezes in some setups apparently
<ubijtsa> mornfall: really? how interesting...
<Pygi> Tonio_: o gee, who killed our annoucement?
<Tonio_> Pygi: done ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: it has been killed ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah, found it
<ubijtsa> could anyone explain why skim gets forced upon users, especially those that have no need of it what-so-ever...
<Tonio_> Pygi: I added text to the page
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, great... I'll look it in a sec
<ubijtsa> mornfall: let me destroy skim, and try again
<hunger> ubijtsa: IIRC it is because nobody thought of a better way to do it yet.
<mornfall> skim crashes on its own here but i didn't get it to freeze adept yet
<Pygi> Tonio_: it's no good... look what you did...
<ubijtsa> hunger: just curious why there wasn't a meta-package that would pull it in rather than the *-desktop package itself
<Pygi> Tonio_: alive? ;)
<mornfall> let's try installing scim-chinese what happens
* ubijtsa is restarting X, KDE and the rest to get rid of skim
<Tonio_> Pygi: yes what's the problem ?
<ubijtsa> interesting.. telling skim not to restart or be part of the session is ignored. That be a defect then
<Pygi> Tonio: no enters used, url isn't provided, nothin'
<Pygi> check it out
<ubijtsa> and when quitting it through the notification area, it stays running, that is another defect
<Tonio_> Pygi: hu ???
<ubijtsa> killing it causes a SEGV, so that is a third defect
<ubijtsa> looks like skim is good huntingground for defects
<mornfall> ubijtsa: here, even clicking ok in configuration causes it to segfault
<mornfall> *shrug*
<Pygi> Tonio_: do you understand errors?
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I get the impression that skim wasn't quite ready for inclusion
<mornfall> ubijtsa: well, it's generally not my problem (apart from the cases where it causes adept hang on startup, but well oh well, i can just tell users to get something less broken)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: anyway, no skim in the way, I still see the hang and a strace -p of adept_updater gives me "futex(0x8504c1c, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL"
<mornfall> ubijtsa: oh... i forgot about the futex thing
<mornfall> ubijtsa: what's your arch btw?
<ubijtsa> i386
<mornfall> cpu? amd/intel
<Lure> Tonio_: it works and now I know why it did not before
<Lure> it seems kNM stores recent connection with some hints in .kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<ubijtsa> intel P-M on the X31 here, and a P4HT at work
<Lure> this was preventing it to connect to my network
<mornfall> ubijtsa: mostly same hardware as me :|
<mornfall> ubijtsa: ultra-weird
<ubijtsa> I run a -686 kernel here, and a -686-smp at work
<Lure> this is why nm-applet worked and kNM did not... :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ok :)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: hmm, what are you stracing btw?
<mornfall> ubijtsa: ah, attaching strace
<hunger> There is a kNM applet now?
<ubijtsa> mornfall: the adept_updater process
<ubijtsa> mornfall: running it in gdb yields nothing, probably because of the stderr/stdout you mentioned earlier
<mornfall> ubijtsa: no, gdb is broken
<mornfall> ubijtsa: adept seems to expose some gdb bug
<Lure> Tonio_: got my patch for dialup?
<ubijtsa> In the defect, there is a gdb backtrace of a hang though, where I attached gdb to the hung process
<Tonio_> Lure: applyed, currently building :)
<Lure> great
<Tonio_> then I'll test and eventually upload
<mornfall> ubijtsa: it'd be nice if you could somehow get stdout+stderr of adept_updater running from notifier
<ubijtsa> mornfall: dunno if that helped at all, but if you want, I can do that again with next version
<mornfall> ubijtsa: (one way i can think of to do that is running startkde from terminal)
<Lure> I really have to learn this packaging stuff ;-)
<hunger> Where does this annoying google search thingy come from in konqui all of a sudden?
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I can test that in the morning, right now I have to see to my little boy :)
<ubijtsa> hunger: the double google search input?
<hunger> How do I get rid of it again?
<hunger> ubijtsa: There is only one here...
<mornfall> ubijtsa: gotcha
<mornfall> ubijtsa: looking at the backtrace again -- KMimeType::errorMissingMimeType () from
<hunger> ubijtsa: but I can not remove it, it is not listed in the configure toolbar dialog.
<mornfall> ubijtsa: #16 0x37861ff5 in KMessageBox::sorry () from
<mornfall> ubijtsa: i now get it! harrr harrr
<ubijtsa> mornfall: the hang?
<tvo> hunger: 'configure extensions'
<mornfall> ubijtsa: yes -- the problem is that it wants to pop up a dialog from wrong thread
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I'll look forward to the fix ;)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: i would never think that it would try to pop up a dialog :|
<mornfall> ubijtsa: your system is
<hunger> tvo: Wow, that is easy to discover:-)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: s/is/must be broken somehow -- it cannot find mimetypes/
<ubijtsa> mornfall: right.. I'll try and work out how to fix that.. in the morning
<mornfall> ubijtsa: okey
<Lure> Pygi: does it really make sense to have two pages with most of content duplicated?
<Pygi> Lure: yes, it does ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: why - knetworkmanager is just another front-end, like nm-applet
<Pygi> Lure: so?  ^_^
<Lure> you could simply write on page if you gave Ubuntu install nm-applet, if Kubuntu install knetworkmanager
<Lure> they both provide similar feature set
<Lure> or at least have main NM page and then GNOME/KDE subpage (even though subsection is enough IMHO)
<Pygi> Lure: it's ok this way, no need to worry
<Lure> I just hate duplication - in code or in documentation - it is just bad
<Pygi> Lure: it's better if we separate things
<Lure> yes, but then separate them right: NM (common), nm-applet (GNOME) and knetworkmanager (KDE)
<Lure> that would at least make sense
<mornfall> ubijtsa: i have a fix ;-)
<Pygi> Lure: bah, does it matter after all :-P
<mornfall> ubijtsa: fix will go to next adept upload
<Tonio_> lure your patch doesn't work.......
<Lure> Tonio_: what is the problem?
<Tonio_> Lure: build fails on knetworkmanager-tray
<Tonio_> but let me check :)
<Lure> Tonio_: strange...
<Lure> what us the error reported?
<Tonio_> I had to rewrite it, since it didn't apply correctly
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe the error is because of the patch rewriting, so just let me 2 minutes :)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: reproduced and verified that the fix works
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm happy with either Add/Remove Programs or Get New Programmes
<Riddell> hello PounK 
<Tonio_> Riddell: wana test knetworkmanager ? ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have amd64 ?
<Tonio_> we need test packages for this :)
<Tonio_> raphink is building ppc
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<Tonio_> Riddell: simply add the repo and apt-get install knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> that's all
<mornfall> Riddell: for dapper, will the menu look like Name (GenericName) or something else?
<Riddell> mornfall: whichever the KDE default is
<Tm_T> moin
<Riddell> mornfall: I'd just change the name to the description and not mention adept except in the comment
<Riddell> Tonio_: how do I start the daemon?
<Lure> knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Riddell: restart kde
<Tonio_> or alt+f2 and knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> there is an autostart desktop file in the package
<Lure> mornfall: Dapper default is "Name (GenericName)" and looks it will stay (see last meeting logs)
<Riddell> Error requesting name, org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.4" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file
<Tonio_> Riddell: hurgh ?
<mornfall> Lure: i have other things to do than read meeting logs ;p
<Lure> mornfall: this is why I wrote you the conclusion ;-)
<mornfall> Lure: thanks for that :)
<Tonio_> Lure: patch is working, thanks
<Lure> Riddell: do you have /etc/dbus-1/system.d/knetworkmanager.conf
<Lure> Tonio_: good!
<Tonio_> Lure: uploading new package
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Lure> at
<Lure> at_console part should be enough for dbus security on Ubuntu
<Lure> maybe dbus needs to be restarted?
<Tonio_> Lure: possible, yes
<Lure> Riddell: it may work after reboot...
<Lure> Tonio_: will new package have ubuntu2?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> that doesn't prevent package from updating don't mind ;)
<Lure> OK, so I need to reinstall
<Tonio_> Lure: wait 10 minutes for the repo to auto update
<Lure> ok
<toma> Tonio_: does pwmanager bother you at startup which file to open as well?
<Lure> Tonio_: new kNM works (noDialUp) - thanks
<Tonio_> toma: yes
<Tonio_> worse than kwallet, cause it is impossible not to add a password
<Tonio_> that's a pain
<Tonio_> Lure: no pb :)
<toma> Tonio_: that is irritating, just open something, i dont care
<Tonio_> toma: yes, I will ask upstream if there is a way to have that "no password allowed" feature for the next version
<Tonio_> because apparat from that, the emulation of kwallet is about perfection
<toma> Tonio_: it also doesnt fill in forms for me in konqueror
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't seem to like my wireless
<Riddell> neither does nm-applet
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<toma> it stores them, but not fills them when i return
<Tonio_> Riddell: ndiswrapper ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, so it is a NM problem, not a knm one
<Lure> Riddell: which wifi driver?
<Riddell> Lure: airo_cs
<Riddell> it seems to spot the driver but it can't see any base stations
<Lure> Riddell: you may want to kill NetworkManager and start it with --no-daemon
<Lure> then you get progress logs in terminal
<Riddell> NetworkManager: <WARNING>        nm_dbus_get_network_data_cb (): nm_dbus_get_network_data_cb(): dbus returned an error.
<Riddell>   (org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks) org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks
<Riddell> not sure if that means anything
<Pygi> Riddell: is that with patched n-m?
<Lure> seems you have problems with communication with dbus
<Lure> Riddell: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00170.html
<Lure> Riddell: at least you are not alone... ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: no idea, I just installed from Tonio_'s repositor
<Pygi> Riddell: that is not ready yet ... please wait ^_^
<Lure> Riddell: did you restart NetworkManager as root (sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon)?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: using madfwifi ?
<Tonio_> cause if yes, you may have todist-upgrade to get the new linux-restricted-modules package
<Lure> Tonio_: it does not get over dbus... so I doubt it gets to driver at all.
<Tonio_> true........
<Pygi> Riddell: please wait a sec, we are having some issues, I'll help you then
<Lure> Riddell: can you try sending SIGHUP to dbus-daemon? This should reload config...
<Riddell> Lure: done
<Lure> now try to restart NetworkManager
<Lure> and knetworkmanager
<Riddell> Lure: no change
<Lure> :(
<Lure> Riddell: does iwlist scan works for you?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Riddell> and works well
<Lure> Riddell: this could be it: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-January/msg00204.html
* _Sime_ wonders if making the default Kubuntu settings look like Vista is such a good idea. (=> "a vista clone")
<Riddell> _Sime_: the window decorations or other stuff as well?
<Riddell> the window decorations will be re-done
<_Sime_> window decos really.
<Lathiat> is the usplash going to be redone?
<_Sime_> ok
<toma> is katapult going to be in dapper?
<Lathiat> toma: it was in breezy, and still starts by default, why wouldnt it be?
<Riddell> Lathiat: it needs to be shrunk to look less stretched
<Riddell> toma: yes
<toma> Lathiat: i'm talking to rinse from translation NL, and he has no clue about those things. 
<Lathiat> also i preferred the non-lined background to kdm
<Riddell> _Sime_: surprisinly that's the first time I've heard that comment
<Lathiat> and the lines only go on one display
<Lathiat> Riddell: personally i think making buttons that are often used smaller targets to hit for no reason seems to be a little silly :)
<Lathiat> they do look ind of nice tho, apart from the missing black lien on the right hand side of the max/restore button
<Riddell> Lathiat: yep, tell it to kwwii
<Lathiat> all of it? :)
<toma> we should start a wiki page for kde translators
<toma> with deadlines and stuff
<Riddell> toma: I think carlos will be importing KDE into rosetta next week, so I'd like to announce that to KDE translators once it's hapened
<mornfall> Riddell: i think i will want to do an adept upload soonish
<toma> Riddell: really? 
<mornfall> Riddell: (soonish = few days)
<Riddell> mornfall: cool
* Riddell beds
<toma> Riddell: how is that going to work regarding the current way of working?
<mornfall> Riddell: i would also like to accompany it with an (k)ubuntu-only upload of libapt-front (0.3.7ubuntu2 ?)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-25
* mornfall disappears for tonight -- good night :)
* Lure goes to bed too
<Pygi> Lura, you can't do that ;)
<Pygi> not yet at least
<Lure> Pygi: ;-) I have to - kids will jump on me at 6:30 and then day-job is waiting for me
<Lure> ;-)
<Pygi> Lure: bah
<Pygi> kk
<Pygi> night
<raphink> hehe
<Pygi> Tonio_:ping
<Tonio_> Pygi: 
<Tonio_> ping ?
* Pygi spams, and tells everyone to test new n-m
<sebas> Pygi: It crashes here if I change the network via the systray popup.
<sebas> I'm now doing a dist-upgrade to check.
<Pygi> sebas: please post the bug, with traces, info on how to reproduce, etc. to the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<Pygi> kk, great
<sebas> ubuntu or kubuntu-devel?
<Pygi> ubuntu-devel
<sebas> Ok.
<Pygi> you can direct to kubuntu-devel as well, once my annoucement reaches there
<sebas> It's there already.
<sebas> You're Mario, right?
<Pygi> ah,kk
<Pygi> yup
<sebas> Ok.
<Pygi> now I doubled my post ... joy :-/
<sebas> Hehe.
<Pygi> it's not funny
<Pygi> ;)
<Pygi> then you can just respond to that thread with issues, bugs, etc
<Pygi> and while ur at it, please say to ignore the other post  ^_^
<Pygi> thanks
<raphink> hmmm
<Pygi> raphink: yes?
<raphink> hmm just wondering
<raphink> what is your contribution in network-manager actually?
<Pygi> raphink: testing, fixing, finding people to test, writing wiki's, reporting issues, and a lot of nice things ^_^
<raphink> nice
<Pygi> raphink: it will be nice if it really works for most people, and we can get it into dapper ^_^
<sebas> I'm somewhat missing the option to store network configurations.
<sebas> If I have to type the wep keys of different networks manually everytime, that renders it useless for me.
<sebas> Does n-m support something like that?
<Tonio_> sebas: it does
<sebas> Ah, how?
<Tonio_> sebas: knetworkmanager of nm-applet ?
<sebas> knetworkmanager was the thing I've started.
<Tonio_> ./.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<Tonio_> remove this maybe ;)
<Tonio_> dunno where the passwords are stored in fact
<Tonio_> it just works here
<sebas> I don't have that file.
<Tonio_> sebas: did you simply restart kde since the installation ?
<sebas> Yes.
<sebas> Now it doesn't even find my network adapter
<raphink> Pygi: just so you know, there's no need to build it for ppc (or for any arch) before putting it in the official repos ;)
<Pygi> raphink: yes, yes, yes ;)
* Pygi has to agree ;)
<Pygi> wb Tonio_
<raphink> powerpc packages for networkmanager/wlassistant/wpasupplicant/knetworkmanager/powersave/kpowersave are built and available :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: thank you :)
* Tm_T will start to test Gnome
<hunger> Anyone using the new network-manager stuff?
<Tm_T> I'm using Gnome, is it bad enough?
<hunger> does not work at all here... the nm-applet for gnome does not even start.
<hunger> kNM does start but sits there sulking about my box not having any connection whatsoever.
<hunger> And WPA (which worked before) is broken now, too:-(
* hunger should stop jumping on all new packages.
* Tm_T should stop using Gnome
<Tm_T> I feel sick...
<hunger> Tm_T: I actually was trying to switch to gnome for a while, too.
<Tm_T> I'm just testing
<Tm_T> not switching, you evil!
<hunger> But since I couldn't get that to accept my keycombos I stopped doing that.
* hunger sighs.
<Lure> hunger: yes, I do
<hunger> Lure: Does it do anything for you?
<Lure> yes, it works as it should
<Lure> hunger: what kind ofwifi driver are you using
<hunger> Lure: Sits here claiming "no networks" and that's it.
<hunger> Lure: madwifi.
<Lure> did you install/update also l-r-m drivers?
<hunger> Lure: I upgraded the l-r-m, so that should be OK (I think).
<hunger> Lure: And it does not recognize my wired net either.
<Lure> did you try commenting out interfaces in /e/n/interfaces
* hunger is useng the cable right now since WPA is completly screwed up since the upgrade.
<hunger> Lure: Yeap... those are empty.
<Lure> it only works if you have dhcp or not listed there 
<hunger> Lure: I have both eth0 and ath0 on dhcp (and tried disableing both as well).
<Lure> what does iwlist scan tell you?
<Lure> does it find any network?
<hunger> Lure: It gives a list of networks... looks sane.
<Lure> you should do the following: kill NetworkManager and quit knetworkmanager
<hunger> Lure: It does list mine with correct params and a couple of those of my neighbors.
<Lure> then "sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon" from one terminal and knetworkmanager from other
<hunger> Lure: I did... even rebooted (more to see the new usplash screen). No change.
<Lure> this will give you progress messages
<hunger> Lure: OK, will try that.
<Lure> Riddell had also problems (he is using airo) 
<Lure> I would just like to see if it is the same...
<hunger> Lure: NetworkManager gives a line "starting..." and then sits there.
<hunger> Lure: Starting kNM adds a new line "Updating allowed wireless network lists."
<hunger> Lure: That's it.
<hunger> kNM says "no network devices found".
<Lure> this is strange...
<Lure> is NetworkManagerDispatcher running?
<Lure> (I am on Breezy currently and cannot check)
<Lure> you may want to ping _ion or Pygi (in #ubuntu-devel) and discuss in private message
<hunger> Lure: Not anymore...
<Lure> they are maintaining NM core packages
<hunger> Lure: Let me see what happens if I start it.
<Lure> hunger: NM and NMDispatcher are supposed to be started by dbus (AFAIK), maybe killing NM caused it (but I do not have such experience)
<hunger> Lure: Got both runnig at the same time now: Same messages.
<ubijtsa2> mornfall: do you know if the updated adept packages have been posted yet? /me no seeing them
<Lure> hunger: AFAIR, NM should print much more on startup with --no-daemon
<Lure> I am sorry, but I will have to run now and will be offline for couple of hours.
<hunger> Lure: Hey... suddenly it does!
<Lure> it does what?
<hunger> Lure: gave lots of text...
<hunger> Lure: eth0 seems to work now... No idea what I just changed...
<Lure> madwifi driver does not support bacground scan, maybe this is why it took so long?
<Lure> BTW, this scan issue may also cause disconnects...
<Lure> any error in messages?
<hunger> Lure: No, I commented out the eth0/ath0 lines in /etc/network/interfaces again.
<hunger> Lure: This time this caused eth0 to be recognized...
<Lure> does it mention ath0 at all in messages?
<Lure> (maybe is not aware of it?)
<hunger> Lure: Yes, it does now.
<Lure> OK, but still no networks?
<hunger> Lure: It can not connect with it, but it detects my AP now.
<Lure> OK, you are using WPA?
<Lure> is wpasupplicant running (it should not!)
<hunger> Lure: Damn... restarted dbus to get back to the "default" NM and now the wlan is gone again.
<hunger> At least he keapt eth0 this time.
<Lure> this is a bit strange, maybe somthing is taking over your ath0
<Lure> is wpasupplicant or dhclient running on ath0?
<Lure> You should disable wpasupplicant (ENABLED=0 in /e/d/wpasupplicant)
<Lure> NM takes over control and calls wpasupplicant as required
<hunger> Lure: I did that.
<hunger> Lure: WPA did work (via ifup/down) before just fine.
<hunger> Ah... ath0 is "temporarily unavailable" whatever that is supposed to mean.
<Lure> hunger: I think some process is taking your ath0
<Lure> is wpasupplicant or dhclient running for ath0?
<hunger> Lure: I turned wireless of via the kNM applet... I think that was a bad idea.
<Lure> WPA works completely different with NM (over dbus) as before (config file with ifup/ifdpown)
<Lure> Turn it on again (I did not test this)
* hunger hates NM:-)
<hunger> Lure: I did. It won't come back.
<Lure> do "ps -ef | grep wpasupp"
<Lure> check /etc/default/wpasupplicant that "ENABLED=0"
<hunger> Ah! there it is again!
<hunger> rmmod ath_pci && modprobe ath_pci sometimes do wonders;-)
<Lure> hunger: I have to run now, I will be back in couple of hours
<hunger> Lure: Thanks for your help so far!
<Lure> no problem 
<Lure> we need testers like you!
<Lure> If you find something, you may want to put it into wiki page (comments)
<Lure> bye
<hunger> see you around.
<hunger> My kwallets vanished again! might that be due to kNM?
<hunger> Riddell: How about setting KDE_NO_IPV6 by default?
<hunger> Riddell: Speeds up konqui for webbrowsing a lot here.
<mornfall> ubijtsa2: no
<mornfall> ubijtsa2: they will be uploaded sometime this work-week i hope :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: ok, no sweat :)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: if you want to try, get ept source package, in libept/packagedetails.cpp add KMimeType::defaultMimeTypePtr(); before m_thread = asyncCall... line (somewhere around line 132)
<mornfall> ubijtsa: debuild, install and try out :)
<ubijtsa> mornfall: I think I'll wait ;)
<mornfall> bah
<ubijtsa> hehe
<ubijtsa> I have other thing on my mind at the moment.. like preparing for a presentation about performance testing.. :-/
<kmon> Hi, I'm trying the new knetworkmanager, but I seem to be to dumb to get it to work with my ipw2200. Can someone help me?
<hunger> kmon: Sorry, I am too dumb, too.
<hunger> kmon: And the user-channel should be a better place to ask such questions (even though I did ask here, too;-)
<kmon> hunger: ok.
* hunger got eth0 to work now.
<kmon> hunger: can you help me then?
<Riddell> kmon: try moving /etc/network/interfaces out the way, that affects it
<Riddell> need to restart NetworkManager after
<Riddell> hunger: I don't notice any difference
<hunger> Riddell: With KDE_NO_IPV6?
<Riddell> yeah
<kmon> Riddell: ok, i'll try it now.
<hunger> Riddell: Maybe you got a proper ipv6 DNS then.
<hunger> Riddell: Halves konqui load times to half for me.
<Riddell> no, I don't
<Hobbsee> Lure: hey.  repo worked - knetworkmanager is acting weirdly though
<hunger> Riddell: Hmmm.... did you set it before konqui is started (i.e. in /etc/X11/Xsession.d?
<Riddell> hunger: I set it on command line, started konqi from that command line and raced the konqi and my old konqi instance to load various websites
<Riddell> but I have no ipv6 in my resolv.conf or routing table
<Riddell> do you?
<Lure> Hobbsee: which wifi driver?
<Hobbsee> Lure: ndiswrapper.  card is netgear wg511 v2
<Lure> interesting - I though that ndiswrapper is no-go with NM...
<Lure> what problems do you have? disconnects?
<Hobbsee> lemme reply in a bit...
<Hobbsee> nyah to that idiot.
<Hobbsee> right, now.
<Hobbsee> Lure: it shows as d/c'd, says no network device found, but gives me the option to disable wireless, or to work in offline mode
<Lure> Hobbsee: you can try killing NetworkManager and start it with sudo and --no-daemon to get messages reported
<Lure> also if you start knetworkmanager manually in termnial, you get messages
<Lure> then it might tell you more (if your card is at all considered...)
<Hobbsee> ERROR: Communication problem with knetworkmanager, it probably crashed.
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ knetworkmanager: [static DBusHandlerResult DBusConnection::networkManagerInfoMessageHandler(DBusConnection*, DBusMessage*, void*)]  getNetworks
<Hobbsee> but it's there, same stuff as before
<Lure> BTW, did you check your /e/n/interfaces that your wifi is either dhcp or commented out?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's dhcp, but it has wap encryption
<Lure> Hobbsee: you should not have anything in /e/n/interfaces about wifi (only dhcp line is allowed)
<Hobbsee> not even auto wlan0?
<Lure> all WEP/WPA is specfied in kNM and stored in wallet
<Lure> not needed, but can stay
<Hobbsee> and it's got the WPA supplicant set to start
<Lure> wpasupplicant has to have ENABLED=0 in /e/d/wpasupplicant - it will be now managed by NM
<Lure> through dbus
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kmon> Does anyone here know how do I scan for available networks with knetwork manager in dapper?
<Hobbsee> it's iwlist wlan0 scan, via command line
<Lure> kmon: they should just get listed by default (in main menu, under wired)
<Lure> kmon: which wifi driver do you have?
<kmon> ipw2200
<Lure> ipw2200 should work - can you check which driver version?
<Lure> dmesg | grep ipw2200
<Lure> I am using 1.1.0 and is working great (new kernel, hopefully today will have ipw2200 1.1.1)
<kmon> 1.0.10
<kmon> it's the one provided by dapper
<kmon> I can't find where I can set the channel in a wifi connection
<Lure> kmon: why would you need to set the channel - NM kind of work only with default settings (fixed ones are not supporte (yet?))
<Lure> I am not sure, maybe 1.0.10 is too old.
<Lure> but you should first check /e/n/interfaces and comment out all manual settigns for you wifi (only allowed lines are auto and dhcp
<kmon> Lure: I've removed everything in /etc/network/interfaces except or lo
<kmon> Lure: I want to set the channel because I have manually changed the channel in my router config long ago
<kmon> Lure: and i'm using ipw2200 driver privided by default dapper kernel
<Lure> kmon: but if router is on fixed channel, then client should connect on that one, shouldn;'t it?
<kmon> Lure: I don't know.... I also have essid hidden
<kmon> maybe thats the problem?
<Lure> can you kill NetworkManager and start it with "sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon" in console to see messages?
<Lure> hidden essid can be specified (not tried it though)
<Lure> there should be "Connect other Wireless network..." or similar in kNM menu
<Lure> I suppose you would need to enter it once and then would be stored in KDE wallet (at least WEP/WPA keys are there)
<Hobbsee> hmm...this is weird
<Hobbsee> Lure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10549
<kmon> Lure: yes, I can see the connect to another network
<Lure> Hobbsee: do you have NM running in other terminal (--no-daemon)?
<Hobbsee> not that i know of
<Hobbsee> trying to kill it - no process killed
<Lathiat> can someone please tell me, where im supposed to be able to find the history in konqueror
<Riddell> F9, history tab
<Riddell> hi mvo 
<Lathiat> history tab?
<Riddell> the one with the clock
<Lathiat> oh, i see
<Lathiat> so like, .. why do i need a keyboard shortcut to find the history :\
<Lathiat> seems to me it should at least be in a menu
<Lure> Hobbsee: did you reboot (I get out of ideas... ;-))
<Hobbsee> Lure: i didnt
<Lure> hunger reported that even reloading wifi driver helped (a bit ;-), maybe similar with security
<Hobbsee> it didnt work, from when i rebooted earlier
<mvo> hello Riddell
<ubijtsa2> *grrr*
* ubijtsa2 has lost patience with skim.. where's the BFG9k
<kmon> Lure: Hi again, I've changed the channel via cli and now knetworkmanager shows all available networks, but it still doesn't connect to my home wlan
<kmon> I went to winxp and managed to connect so the password seems to be OK
<Lure> kmon: remind me - which security do you use?
<kmon> WPA
<Lure> do you have ENABLED=0 in /etc/default/wpasupplicant?
<Lure> is wpasupplicant running (it should not)
<kmon> Lure: I have ENABLED=0 
<kmon> wpasupplicant doesn't seem to be running, it's not in ps -A
<Lure> OK, then kill NetworkManager, start from terminal with "sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon" and look for messages that are reported then you try to connect
<Lure> BTW, does kNM ask you for WPA password? if not, you may also want to start kNM from terminal and look for its messages
<hunger> Lure: Did you get my last couple of messages?
<hunger> Lure: kNM works now for me... I needed to "Connect to other network" once.
<hunger> Lure: Now it works, even when I click on the network.
<Lure> hunger: great! 
<hunger> Lure: So how do I start/stop the interfaces on the commandline?
<Lure> 1 down, 3 to go (current number of people to help ;-))
<Lure> hunger: what do you mean with stop? disconnect?
<hunger> Lure: I use ifup/ifdown a lot... how does that work with NM now?
<Lure> you can always use ifconfig directly (ifconfig <interface> up/down) - I am just concerned that NM may reconnect
<hunger> Lure: I.e. my backup script tries to bring up eth0 with ifup before starting...
<Lure> hunger: maybe there is other way (maybe dbus call to NM?), but I do not know. sorry.
<hunger> Lure: Yes, ifconfig works... but ifup/ifdown (which is way more comftable) does not work anymore since I needed to remove the definitions for ath0/eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces.
<Lure> hunger: you can leave /e/n/interfaces in, if it is only auto and dhcp line
<Lure> NM only cares if you have any manual config (static IP, essid, channel) - such interfaces are skipped by NM
<Lure> wiki page is a bit misleading... maybe this will allow you to use both: ifup/ifdown + NM...
<Lure> I am on Breezy now, so I cannot test (and no WIFI here to test)
* Hobbsee tests out
<hunger> Hmm~.~.
<hunger> Lure: Nope... NM freezes when you have some dhcp configured:-(
<Lure> interesting...
<Lure> it works for me (just checked by Dapper config file...)
<Lure> I have "auto eth1" and "iface eth1 inet dhcp" lines and it works
<Lure> hunger: is this the same you tested with?
<hunger> Lure: I have no auto line, just the iface eth0 inet dhcp.
<Lure> add auto line and check - I think you need it
<Hobbsee> Lure: well, we're making progress.  it does start, now, and finds the network, just doesnt accept the wpa key - gets stuck on activation
<Lure> ENABLED=0?
<hunger> Lure: I do not want a auto line... and even if NM does not like iface without auto it should not start getting dbus-errors!
<Lure> Hobbsee: kNM asks you for key?
<Hobbsee> yes, then doesnt seem to accept it
<Lure> hunger: I agree... :-(
<Lure> this is why we are testing...
<Lure> Hobbsee: does it ask for right version of WPA (1 or 2) and encryption (TKIP/AES)?
<Lure> Hobbsee: any running wpasupplicant process?
<Hobbsee> didnt see it ask for which version of wpa, but it did ask about encytion, which i left as auto
<Hobbsee> Lure: no
<Lure> Hobbsee: I had similar issue yesterday (too many hacking on my system)... it helped to removed kNM config file (~/.kde/share/config/... somewhere) and restart kNM
<Lure> you should also run it from terminal to see messages
<Hobbsee> Lure: right
<hunger> Lure: The parser for /etc/network/interfaces is bogus!
<Lure> hunger: can you log this on wiki page?
<hunger> Lure: The parser for /etc/network/interfaces is bogus!
<hunger> Lure: It accepts the interface lines if "inet dhcp" is on a different line from "iface eth0"!
<hunger> Lure: ... which unfortunately is not valid in ifup/down.
<Lure> hunger: please put your findings on wiki page (comments) and somebody will look into it
<Lure> Riddell: sorry for turning your channel into NM support ;-)
<Riddell> :)
<Hobbsee> guess most of the devel people will be usign this anyway
<Hobbsee> Lure: i cant find thatconfig file
<Lure> Hobbsee: just a minute...
<Lure> .kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<Lure> maybe is written on first successful connect, which you have not experienced yet...
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> which explains why i cant find it
<Lure> or on quit?
<Hobbsee> ping
<Lure> Hobbsee: ping what? ;-)
<Hobbsee> ping aka am i here?
<Hobbsee> i had a wireless connection!
<Lure> great!
<Lure> why past tense? ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: cos i switched back to wired, to try wireless again... :(
<Lure> why :( - it does not work anymore?
<Riddell> nice thing about knetworkmanager is that all it's problems seem to be in network-manager and not in the kde side
<Riddell> mvo: how can we improve the icons in app-install-data?
<hunger> So now that WLAN works in KDE, when will suspend get tackled;-)
<Lure> Riddell: kNM (and nm-applet) are just small front-ends - not much code
<Lure> hunger: you mean powersave? 
<hunger> Lure: It would be great if the applet would only ask for the kwallet password if it actually needs access to the passphrases.
<Lure> Riddell: but we will still have hard time with inclusion if we do not nail them down... ;-)
<hunger> Lure: But that is the only nit I found to pick on kNM:-)
<Lure> hunger: we do not have latest sources (waiting for SuSE to publish) - maybe it is already addressed
<Lure> hunger: you may put comment to kNM author on http://blog.nouse.net/
<Hobbsee_> nyah!
<Hobbsee_> hey Lure - it works!
<Hobbsee_> just dont touch it after it does!
<Lure> Hobbsee, hunger: will you put your experience to wiki page (under Issues/Comments)?
<Hobbsee> Lure: okay, but i might do more testing first, see what happens after a reboot
<Lure> Hobbsee: for sure...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: will knetworkmanager eventually not depend on networkmanager?
<hunger> Lure: Nope... I am too stupid to login to the wiki today.
<Lure> hunger: lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how could it not?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont know...i just dont like having to have a whole lot of gnome stuff on my kde machine :P
<mvo> Riddell: sure, what improvments do you need?
<Riddell> mvo: we have a lot of icons missing, I think it assumes gnome-icon-theme is installed?
<mvo> Riddell: missing in what sense? from the gui? or from the icon directory?
<Riddell> hmm, actually lots of kde ones are missing too (from the GUI)
<Lure> Hobbsee: networkmanager was split to NM (no GNOME) + nm-applet (GNOME stuff like keyring...)
<Lure> I did not check, but there should not be (m)any GNOME dependencies...
<Hobbsee> Lure: ah ok, cool :)
* Hobbsee has nm-applet installed anyway, IIRC - with gnome installed
<Hobbsee> but that wont be permanent
* Tm_T finds other DE/WM:s hilarious
<Tm_T> I tested Gnome and WindowMaker
<Tm_T> Gnome is pure hell
<Tm_T> golden cage
<Tm_T> WMaker is ok, but hwne I wanted to logout...
<Hobbsee> +1 Tm_T 
<Tm_T> atleast ctrl+alt+backspace worked
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Tm_T> stupid people with their stupid designs... now out ->
<Riddell> mvo: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/adept-installer.png
<Riddell> mvo: how do icons get into app-install-data?
* mornfall appears out of thin air
* mornfall is amazed that it's already almost 3pm
* mornfall jumps at mvo asking what does he need in adept_batch
<seaLne> mornfall: thats the disadvantage of being +0100 :)
<seaLne> i have another hour :)
<mornfall> seaLne: i will be +0200 in a bit
<mornfall> sun is up and running by 7am already
<seaLne> i think tis weeked is wehn BST starts (+0100)
* mornfall notes that Riddell has probably even smaller font than me
<mvo> mornfall: hello! thanks a lot of adding adept_batch. the current install/remove stuff should be fine for the needs of the language-selector
<seaLne> what does the unsupported checkbox do? is that universe/multiverse?
<mvo> Riddell: they are extracted from a small python script that scans the archives
<Riddell> mvo: so how come none of those programmes have an icon that's included
<Riddell> presumably the script doesn't know how to find kde icons?
<Riddell> mornfall: my custom KDM (used for usplash_down stuff) doesn't have the DPI setting script.  my eyes are starting to hurt a bit
<mvo> Riddell: possible, I will have a look when I'm finished with my language-selector work (later this afternoon)
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/emacs.png :)
<kmon> Hi. I want to help testing KPowersave.
<kmon> Where can I find packages for kubuntu?
<kmon> I'm using dapper
<Hobbsee> kmon: ah, universe, i think
<kmon> Hobbsee: found here the announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-March/000910.html
<Hobbsee> or is that in tonio_'s repo now?  a later version?
<Hobbsee> i dont remember
<mvo> hm, I see no difference between uncheck and tristate in my QListView with QCheckListItem. is that a theme issue?
<mvo> oh, solved
<mvo> sorry for the noise
<Riddell> Qt/KDE related noise is what this channel is all about
<mvo> Riddell: heh :) pyqt is rather nice I must say
<kmon> Is there a gdebi interface planned for kubuntu?
<Riddell> kmon: well, lets see how mvo gets on with his other qt ports :)
<kmon> Riddell: ok. :)
<Riddell> kmon: I believe it's not too difficult, just needs someone to do it
<kmon> Riddell: And about kpowersave... do you think it might get into dapper?
<mvo> kmon: gdebi should be fairely straihtforward, especially since we have adept_batch now
<kmon> mvo: thanks
<Riddell> mvo: adept_batch is still in SVN, should be uploaded this week
<Riddell> kmon: I have no idea alas, power stuff scares me and espresso is my priority
* Hobbsee is suprised - i'm actually having success with kpowersave
<Lure> Hobbsee: why suprised?
<Lure> on i386 should work
<Hobbsee> Lure: because klaptop worked for a bit, then crashed eveyr single time
<Lure> Hobbsee: I know, and there is noboday to look in that obsolete code (I rather spend my preciosous time on powersave if I need than ready that)
<Hobbsee> hehe true
* Hobbsee is starting to be able to make bits of sense of the code
<Lure> problem is that I got overexcited on kNM and now I want to stabalize that one first ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
* Hobbsee wants knetworkmanager mroe than kpowersave anyway
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is true that hibernate at least still works with klaptop, while easy wireless connection when mobile is hard without kNM
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> however, i'm going to go to bed...night all
<cmvo> Hi! I don't know if this is a known issue, but here in flight5 the icons in kubuntu ksplash are drawn too far apart and overlap the frame.
<jjesse> cmvo: i just noticed that today as well when i rebooted
<cmvo> jjesse: So I'm not alone. Should I file a bug?
<Riddell> cmvo: it's fixed
<Riddell> or it should be anyway, please update ksplash-engine-moodin and test
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! I'm about to update packages and shall try again.
<cmvo> Riddell: I had hoped for a kubuntu version of the fullscreen moodin. I think it'd look good. But I guess the ksplash should be a continuation of the kdm theme.
<Riddell> fullscreen moodin?
<cmvo> Riddell: MoodinKDE, I think it is part of kplash-moodin-engine.
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, update
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm?
<mornfall> Riddell: many of the problems with adept freezing *may* be related to missing application/octet-stream
<Riddell> mimetype?
<mornfall> Riddell: for some reason, when running from notifier, kdesu somehow interacts with ksycoca or something like that, hiding the mimetype from app
<Riddell> that's quite evil
<mornfall> Riddell: yes, and since libkio has a not-completely-nice habit of popping up dialog when it first finds out that the mimetype is not there, it often happens in a non-gui thread for adept
<mornfall> Riddell: which leads to a deadlock
<mornfall> Riddell: 1.91 will have a fix for this, but it will exhibit the problem in a different way -- popping up an error dialog about not finding application/octet-stream on startup
<mornfall> Riddell: if the underlying problem cannot be fixed, i can make the dialog only pop up when user hits "details" for the first time in adept, since that's the only place i can think of where the mimetype snafu happens out of gui thread
<mornfall> however there is no way to disallow the popup completely
<mornfall> at least i have not found one
<Riddell> ok, we'll see how many people get hit by the problem with 1.91 then
<Riddell> maybe kdelibs could be patched in the worst case
<mornfall> Riddell: i suspect many :|
<mornfall> uh, that's ultra-evil
<mornfall> expect konqueror failing to report the problem and doing very strange things without warning to user
<Riddell> yes
<superstoned> hey, about the performance stuff from lubos lunak i talked about a few days ago: i mailed him. some of the stuff is included in Qt 3.3.6, apps should start faster with it. these will make the biggest diff. he wil also commit the other ones, later on, to kde 3.5.3 or something like that. they will go in unchanged, as he thinks they're safe. to enjoy the serious benefits, fontconfig must be some 2.3.9x version. that's a bummer 
<superstoned> the gnomes want this version to get into dapper, too.
<mornfall> Riddell: this bug alone is likely responsible for nontrivial portion of the hanging/freezing bugs reported since 1.88.x
<mornfall> both startup-time and clicking-details time
<superstoned> so, to get KDE quite a bit faster, we need fontconfig > 2.3.9x and Qt 3.3.6. those will give the biggest speedup. the gnomes want the fontconfig version, as it'll make gnome faster, too. so it might very well end up in ubuntu.
<Riddell> _Sime_: if I load up displayconfig in systemsettings from guidance 0.6.3 then leave it and load another guidance module it crashes
<Riddell> not displayconfig, system services
<Riddell> I think it's still building the services cache
<Tm_T> aaah
<mornfall> apokryphos: heya
<apokryphos> hi there
<apokryphos> mornfall: how you doing?
<mornfall> apokryphos: could be worse :] 
<apokryphos> mornfall: how's developemtn+stuff going?
* apokryphos finds yet another odd kvirc shortcut which...../parts you 8)
<mornfall> apokryphos: fairly well -- fixing bugs
<apokryphos> mornfall: I might try it out a little more extensively when I re-get on 'buntu and then check dear bug reports. Quite excited about using it :)
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hello :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you receive my mail about knetworkmanager ?
<apokryphos> mornfall: do you still use ekhis.org for adept news?  Doesn't load here
<Tonio_> it ignores already configured cards in /etc/network/interfaces :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't tht your problem maybe ? sounds strange it doesn't work only for you
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did, and it lets me add wifi connections now but it still doesn't see my access point nor does it get dhcp
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's to avoid conflicts in fact. networkmanager only manage interfaces without hardcoded parameters
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.........
<Lure> Riddell: do you have hidden essid?
<Tonio_> sounds like a bug with your driver or something.... I played hours with it and to me everything is about perfect
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe airo requires similar patch as madwifi did 
<Tonio_> Lure: we can investigate
<Lure> I have already found on note on NM-devel about patch
<Tonio_> Lure: I must say it is of course not perfect, but the global feedback is good :)
<Lure> Tonio_: it works for Hobbsee and hunger 
<mornfall> apokryphos: quite possible, the domain expires about now
<Tonio_> yep, it globally works nicelly
<Lure> but they all had some problems out-of-the-box, so polish is needed on NM packages
<Tonio_> Lure: I need to polish the networkmanager package......... they modified the tarball, so I need to repackage it cleanly to be acceptable for main
<Lure> Tonio_: seen discussions on forums - mostly positive
<Tonio_> Lure: yep ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: fedora and opensuse now use networkmanager by default
<Lure> Tonio_: have you seen post from mbiebl on ubuntu-devel?
<mornfall> lame, powersaved segfaults on startup here
<Riddell> Lure: no
<Tonio_> so I assume the software is now mature enough to be embedded in a distro
<Lure> mornfall: ppc?
<Lure> Riddell: just a minute...
<mornfall> Lure: centrino
<Lure> mornfall: strange - using Tonio_ repository?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm removing that crappy kgpg key on the repo
<mornfall> Lure: 0.11.x works, 0.12 does not -- sid
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016646.html
<Tonio_> mornfall: I have ubuntu packages for that if you wanna test ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: interested ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: i don't even have ubuntu... do they install on etch? :)
* mornfall downgrades powersaved back to etch
<Lure> mornfall: just bug mbiebl - we will be glad to accept his fixes from upstream ;)
<mornfall> works :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: no idea :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: well can you test maybe ?
<Lure> Riddell: is it normal to change binary names from upstream (as suggested by mbiebl)
<Tonio_> mornfall: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<mornfall> Tonio_: are you interested in me testing? i can surely give it a try... what version are you on?
<Tonio_> you have all infos here
<Tonio_> mornfall: latest :)
<Lure> it seems to just introduce additional confusion
<Tonio_> Lure: gpg key removed from the repo, can you update wiki or do you want me to do it ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: installing
<Tonio_> mornfall: great ;)
* Lure out for dinner ;)
<Riddell> Lure: it's not unknown, and ubuntu should follow debian in such matters whatever they decide
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, that is not of any use, and I must say really problematic for me, cause it makes the autoupdate of the repo very compliated
<Riddell> Lure: suse also renames them
<mornfall> Tonio_: hah, my glib is too old
<Tonio_> mornfall: argh......
<mornfall> Tonio_: source packs?
* mornfall tries
<Tonio_> mornfall: it is on the webpage too :)
<hunger> Tonio_: I stumbled over KDE_NO_IPV6 env-var today. Apparently konqui tries to use ipv6 (which times out) and only afterwards sends a ipv4 DNS request. The mentioned env-var stops the ipv6 request... do you think that is worth considering to add by default?
<Tonio_> hunger: what problems does it cause actually ?
<Tonio_> bugs realated to this ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Most visible one is that konqui is slower than FF:-)
<Tonio_> I agree ipv6 is only a toy actually
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would agree personnaly, and you ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Dunno of any bug. It works as is, but it adds a overhead to each DNS query.
<Tonio_> hunger: sounds logic, and I imagine there should be more than 3 kubuntu users in the world using an ipv6 network :)
<hunger> Tonio_: It might be a small one if your dns is configured properly or a big one if it isen't.
<Tonio_> hunger: what is the file to configure ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't have a problem with setting it
<hunger> Tonio_: Actually I stumbled over this in a review where someone conplained about this (breezy).
<Tonio_> is it a global env variable ?
<Riddell> although we should document it somewhere google-able
* Tonio_ wonders how to do that with kubuntu-default-settings
<hunger> Tonio_: I added a oneliner to /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Tonio_> hunger: that cannot be configured with k-d-s... and patching xorg for this touches ubuntu too ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: just drop a file "KDE_NO_IPV6=true; export KDE_NO_IPV6" there.
<Tonio_> hunger: I'll find another way
<hunger> Tonio_: The var will get ignored on gnome... so this approach looked reasonable to me.
<Tonio_> hunger: there should be a way to set env variables with kde :)
<Riddell> patch startkde
<Tonio_> hunger: hum.......... yes, but I would prefer to keep the maximum settings in k-d-s, for easier management and visibility
<mornfall> well, let's do it... *upgrading to sid*
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's whatI was thinking about
<Tonio_> cause I already did a few modifications on it
<Tonio_> hunger: patching now ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: but of course a setting in k-d-s is nicer if possible as you say
<hunger> Tonio_: /etc/X11/Xsession.d is a dir... no harm dropping a file into it:-)
<hunger> Tonio_: Should be doable from k-d-s I think.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will search a bit ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: Give it a try first. I think konqui got faster here (of course it might just be my imagination, too;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: whay are you waiting o bench ???? aren't you the geek I was imagining ???? ^^
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, I checked the code... the var is evaluated and does suppress the ipv6 stuff. That was enough for me;-)
<hunger> Tonio_: SuSE seems to be setting this var for ages by the way.
<Tonio_> hunger: hehe ;) Okay, let me take a coffee and I'll do that toonight, with the networkmanager polishing
<Tonio_> hunger: sounds good ;)
<Tonio_> there si one thing I don't manage to do with knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> how is it possible to set a fixed IP address ?
<Tonio_> it only provides dhcp possibilities to me, or am I wrong ?
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, any conclusion wrt app-install-data? anything i have to do?
<Riddell> mornfall: mvo said he'd look into it
<mornfall> okey, so forgetting the issue for now
<Tonio_> Riddell:  noticed a little issue with the filter bar in konq
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm?
<Tonio_> open a new tab and browse folders
<Tonio_> you don't get the bar, cause it doesn't seem to be forced....
<Tonio_> I assume that should be patched like the google bar no?
<Tonio_> I will check the settings
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> would be nice if it had some indication of what it did though
<Tonio_> Riddell: and when browsing files, then changed to a url, and going back to files ?
<Tonio_> that fails for me too
<Riddell> yep, works great here
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum......... will test on a new profile :)
* Lure is back
<Lure> Tonio_: fixed IP is not supported by kNM - many complaints actually
<Tonio_> Lure: and by nm-applet ?
<Lure> ditto
<Lure> NM limitation
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: well that's not stupid
<Tonio_> nm is mostly for wifi connections, and they are most generally managed with dhcp
<Tonio_> anyway, fixed IP's is an obsolete feature
<Lure> Tonio_: it is just a bit problematic if you are requested to specify as then you need to go to command line
<Tonio_> I always fix my ip addresses with dhcp + macaddress
<Lure> KDE network config is lacking
<Tonio_> knetworkconf works nicelly for this
<Lure> Tonio_: same here -
<mvo> initial language-selector-qt packages are available at "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/language-selector/ / ". testing is welcome, it uses apt-get to get the packages currently (until adept_batch enters the archive)
<Lure> Tonio_: but does it work if you have also NM (temporarly switch to fixed IP)? we may need to test this
<hunger> is somebody fixing NM to parse /etc/network/interfaces properly?
<jjesse> what is adept=batch?
<Lure> hunger: not that I am aware of - did you add report to wiki page?
<mvo> bzr repo (for language-selector-qt) http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/bzr/language-selector/language-selector--qt/
<Lure> NM is handled by _ion and Pygi 
<Lure> Tonio_ does the package cleanup
<Tonio_> Riddell: well that's a problem in the k-d-s config (the filemanagemnt profile for filterdir)
<Lure> hunger: please add descriptive report to wiki page (that it is not lost)
* mvo is off for dinner
<Tonio_> Riddell: could you send me your ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/filemanagement in order to compare ?
<hunger> Lure: I can't log on to the wiki today...
<Lure> Riddell: binary rename - fine with me (I like it), just did not know what is right
<hunger> Lure: Kwallet lost my passwd for it and LP does not like to send my a new password:-(
<Riddell> Tonio_: no such file
<Riddell> mvo: rocking
<hunger> Lure: Let me search for my wallets in my backups, maybe I can find them somewhere after all:-)
<Lure> hunger: can you send me details (example content) to e-mail and I will add
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.........
<Lure> Tonio_: will you look into debian repositories for NM stuff they do (just to be alligned)
<Tonio_> Lure: hum........depends on what they do hehe
<Tonio_> there are so many patches canonical did that is it mostly better to go our way on that point
<Lure> Tonio_: read mbiebl mail? it is listed there...
<Tonio_> yep
<Lure> Tonio_: the only I am concerned is libnl1, as ABI is changing (soname and stuff)
<mvo> Riddell: it still lacks some stuff, but it is bascily working. some feedback would be welcome :)
<Lure> otherwise is just renames of binaries...
<Riddell> mvo: will look at it in a few minutes
<mvo> Riddell: no rush, I'm off for dinner for ~30min :)
<Riddell> mvo: the basics all work
<Riddell> mvo: it installs language-pack-cy though, I'd expect language-pack-kde-cy
* ubijtsa is taking the plunge on a dist-upgrade on the home server
<Riddell> mvo: uninstall works too
<Riddell> mvo: well done, looks really nice
<mornfall> Tonio_: powersaved dependencies are fscked in sid, that's all :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: on up-to-date sid it does not segfault anymore
<Tonio_> hum interesting ;)
<mornfall> jjesse: a command line tool to install packages ala apt-get -- just a lot simpler commandline syntax for now and it pops up adept download/install screen instead of showing progress in terminal
<mvo> Riddell: thanks. the detection for gnome/kde langpack is missing
<Lure> Tonio_: _ion is on #ubuntu-devel - he plans to work on libnl shared library issue
<superstoned> sorry for pestering about this, but i wonder about the performance status of Kubuntu... actually i wonder about 2 things:
<superstoned> - did -fvisibility=hidden get in?
<superstoned> - will fontconfig 2.4 get into dapper? if so, can qt 3.3.6 get in, as it'll benefit from the latest fontconfig and make KDE apps startup faster...
<superstoned> togheter, these 2 things can easilly get apps startup in less than half the time the used to, and that would be cool, wouldn
<superstoned> 't it?
<sebas> superstoned: And -Bdirect :)
<superstoned> hmm, i know ubuntu uses it, so i guessed it worked in kubuntu ;-)
<superstoned> acutally i used ubuntu's -Bdirect patched glibc when running gentoo :D
<superstoned> anyway, you have any idea about the fontconfig thing? i know the ubuntu ppl *wanted* to get it in, but i don't know if they still plan to do it, or patch the 2.3.x version, or maybe they already did that...
<superstoned> and IF they did or do it, i'd love to see qt 3.3.6, as that would speed things up :D
<superstoned> and i guess its not that hard to get qt 3.3.6 in...
<Tm_T> kwwii is gone?
<Pygi> Lure: ping
<Pygi> Lure: ping
<Lure> Pygi: hi
<Pygi> Hi hi
<Lure> Pygi: quite some users with working NM, but not many reports (0 in wiki)
<Pygi> you have 1 on ur wiki
<Pygi> and we have few
<Pygi> Tonio_: thanks for editing ^_^
<Lure> this were all added by me... ;-)
<Lure> I would like to have positive reports (these we need for inclusion)
<Lure> I am thinking of maybe putting a table (probably as sub-page), where users could reports which combinations were tested and work
<Lure> like wifi driver, driver version, NM version...
<Pygi> ah, worry do not
<Pygi> if everything is quiet, then you know it works ...
<Pygi> one loud shouting is made, then it's bad ;)
<Lure> Pygi: the fact is also that most of the users have some kind of issue first, then it starts working...
<Pygi> Lure: bigest problem is that one with background scanning
<Lure> I had to help several people on IRC/forums today
<Lure> Pygi: yes and cards that just do not work (for example Riddell's airo)
<Pygi> Lure: yup, but we can't influence on non workin' cards
<Lure> Pygi: we should at least document that they do not work - no to get angry reports...
<Lure> s/no/not/
<Pygi> Lure: kk
<Lure> this is why I though a table would make sense
<Lure> hunger: you have madwifi, right?
<Pygi> Tonio_: you there?
<mornfall> Tm_T: what option?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> mornfall: what?
<mornfall> Tm_T:          Tm_T | #kubuntu     % tomplast: anyway, I hope adept has it one day, as an option
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> we talked about when removing app, also removing its now orphaned dependencies
<Tm_T> asking of it
<mornfall> Tm_T: ask again in a year :)
<Tm_T> asking orphans before removing, asking orphans after removing, diff is what we ask from user
<Tm_T> mornfall: yeah, I don't need it but many users would like to have it
<mornfall> Tm_T: i know
<Tm_T> :)
<mornfall> Tm_T: if someone can pay me fulltime to work on adept related things, you will have it in few months
<Tm_T> mornfall: if I promise to send some bread, will you do?
<mornfall> heh
<Tm_T> homebaked
<mornfall> oh :)
<mornfall> that's a different matter
<Tm_T> (yeah, not enough money to buy bread :p)
<mornfall> now, i did not think that way
<Tm_T> actually I haven't have any money since... january?
<mornfall> Tm_T: :|
<mornfall> blows
<Tm_T> but hey, who needs any money when you have homebaked bread :)
<mornfall> as for bread, even uni pays me enough to buy bread (not to pay rent, but that's a different matter)
<mornfall> good night ladies and gentlemen
<kmon> Hi, I have a weird error with kdm and usplash. When I switch to kdm from a existing session and go back to the current session, kdm launches usplash a few seconds. I have to use ctrl+alt+f7 to return to the using session.
<kmon> I have just discovered it
<kmon> I'm going to file a bug
<ubijtsa> hohum... breezy -> dapper was less painful than I anticipated
<hunger> ubijtsa: There is no pain in ubuntu... only chances to learn.
<ubijtsa> hunger: depends on the situation
<ubijtsa> still, dapper ate my initrd's so I had to boot of CD to fix them :-/
<ubijtsa> but, I have a exotic setup. my rootfs is on /dev/md0
<hunger> ubijtsa: So is mine... worked out of the box.
<hunger> ubijtsa: But then I installed dapper and didn't upgrade, so this does not compare.
<ubijtsa> hunger: not here. something did not work in the update.. but I did a dist-upgrade off the net, not off a CD
<ubijtsa> still, much easier dist-upgrade than the one I did from hoary to breezy
<hunger> ubijtsa: Write some bugreports and hope for someone to fix it.
<ubijtsa> hunger: oh, I will :)
<ubijtsa> in the morning though, I am off to bed now
<hunger> ubijtsa: Same here. Good night.
<ubijtsa> nn
* Pygi pings Tonio_
<Pygi> Tonio_:  please ping me once you get back
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-26
<robotgeek> where do we comment on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperKNetworkmanager
<robotgeek> not so good, knetworkmanager hangs my system on a zydas driver. 
<Hobbsee> hi Lure - knetworkmanager decided to stop working
<seaLne> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey seaLne 
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: for me too. it doesn't work on wireless. it also crashed my system twice :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ouch.  i had it working last night
<seaLne> wired is so much less hassell :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: it works great while switching networks, i think it's a problem with my broadcom
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Lure> Hobbsee: really? tried removing knetwrokmanagerrc - it helped me once...
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah, tried that, no fix
<Lure> Hobbsee: so what is happening?
<Hobbsee> Lure: it says activation
<Lure> and the window stayed?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Lure> I had this once - I have removed kNM from wallet (was not enough) and removing knetworkapplet worked
* Hobbsee doenst even use kwallet
<Lure> Hobbsee: but where is then your password stored?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i have no idea
<Lure> I have also seen on my system that selection of network to connect is strange
<Lure> it does not select last one, but tries with random (or less secure?) in case that you hve tried to connect to multiple
<Lure> I have connected once to unsecure AP of my neighbour ;-), and now kNM does always this one first
<Lure> I had to remove kNMrc to get back to normal
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Lure> I need to discuss these issues with author - maybe fixes are already there in latest sources
<seaLne> has it maybe set a default wireless network?
<Lure> seaLne: problem was also that it could not switch back to my primary one anymore...
<Lure> Hobbsee, seaLne: can you collect messages from NM and kNM and send with details to my e-mail?
<seaLne> sorry i don't use wireless otherwise i'd try it
<robotgeek> Lure: i will also do so :)
<Lure> seaLne: OK, I though you had problems too and switched back to wired
<robotgeek> Lure: it crashed with zydas driver (froze my system)
<seaLne> sorry for the confusion
<Lure> robotgeek: thanks - we need feedback
<Lure> zydas - first time I heard of this...
<robotgeek> Lure: yes, i might be unique. i am on powerpc
<robotgeek> Lure: i will recompile their latest drivers, and see if it happens again
<Lure> even better!
<Hobbsee> Lure: :(
<Hobbsee> Lure: it no workie...
<Hobbsee> cant find a network device
<Lure> Hobbsee: again...
<Lure> is it possible that something is taking your device over?
<Lure> have you checked NM messages? what they say?
<Hobbsee> Lure: um, like wpasupplicant?
<Lure> yes, or dhclient
<robotgeek> Lure: here is the output with broadcom http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/613768
<Lure> robotgeek: to which network are you connecting and which security
<robotgeek> Lure: to wireless "PMLAN" and wep hex key with open mode
<Lure> robotgeek: activation timeouts (20s)
<Lure> is it normal for your AP that it takes longer to connect?
<robotgeek> Lure: i think it is a problem with the broadcom device
<Lure> but does it work w/o NM?
<robotgeek> yes
<robotgeek> i use a script to connect, plus wlassistant also works
<Lure> it for sure is not kNM specific - it is either driver (missing support for wpasupplicant) or NM/wpasuplicant (less likely from current experience)
<robotgeek> but i dont use wpa
<Lure> robotgeek: then this is probably it (driver/wpas interaction), however I do not have much experience with WEP anyhow
<Lure> I think wpasupplicant takes over all security in NM (I need to verify this)
<robotgeek> Lure: thanks for your help, i will try with zydas tommorow and verify if it is problem with card/nm
<Lure> robotgeek: that would be great 
<robotgeek> cool, i want knm working for my cards :)
<Lure> robotgeek: maybe wpasupplicant should not get involved with WEP, but it does in your case as the card may not report proper security mode back
<Lure> is iwlist scan reporting appropriate info for your AP?
<robotgeek> lemme check, it used to. 
<robotgeek> except for signal quality, everything else seems to be fine
* Lure will reboot to try new kernel w/ ipw2200 1.1.1
* Lure survived WPA wireless connect with latest kernel
<Hobbsee> yay!
<superstoned> hey ppl, i have 2 weird problems:
<superstoned> - /dev/null is every time i boot unreachable, so i can't login to KDE (have to chmod 777 it)
<superstoned> and second, my resolution switches back to 1024x768 after i login in KDE
<superstoned> (while i don't even have that as an option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  under modes)
<superstoned> any idea where i could look for the /dev/null prob, and where the resolution settings are kept? i was unable to find them in the user directorie (~/.kde/??? nowhere to be found)
<superstoned> should i ask in #kubuntu?
<Pygi> Tonio_: you here?
<uniq> someone with a ipod and dapper around? 
<Lure> Pygi: ping
<Pygi> Lure: pong
<Lure> have you seen report on madwifi working with new kernel?
<Pygi> yup
<Lure> I thought that patch is needed for WPA support...
<Pygi> that is great ^_^
<Pygi> but that's only one patch ^_^
<Pygi> report*
<Lure> BTW, are madwifi disconnects (scan) supposed to hapen to everybody?
<Lure> there is one guy in forums with own version of madwifi which claims everything works with his NM
<crimsun> kinda useless to everyone else if he doesn't make it public
<Pygi> hm, it needs to be fixed
<Lure> crimsun: I have asked him what patches he applied - he was wondering if test NM would still work as good
<Pygi> crimsun: we need to look at porting -ng background scanning feature to -old
<Lure> Pygi: but I am sensing mixed reports with madwifi - is it possible that it is related to specific chipsets of madwifi
<superstoned> uniq: i have a ipod nano and i run dapper
<uniq> superstoned: could you please test ipodslave from http://ubuntu.lnix.net/dapper/ ? 
<uniq> trying to close https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ipodslave/+bug/3303
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3303 in ipodslave "ipod:/ does not work" [Normal,Needs info]  
<superstoned> hi again
<uniq> hi.
<superstoned> sorry, i tried a new login, to test some things which didnt work
<superstoned> but unlocking my own session doesn't work.
<Tm_T> moin
<superstoned> any idea whazzup? can you lock and unlock a session?
<superstoned> and what did u want with a ipod?
<Pygi> Lure: hm ... not sure ...
<Pygi> crimsun: where is that guy that claims he has it's own version of madwifi?
<Pygi> s/crimsun/Lure
<Lure> Pygi: just a second...
<Lure> Pygi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=845589&postcount=57
<Lure> I have asked him not to upgrade and to post patches used
<Pygi> hm, can you please send the url to the mail?
<Pygi> I am not able to see now :-/
<Lure> Pygi: email address?
<Pygi> mario dot danic at gmail dot com
<Lure> Pygi: sent
<Pygi> THANKS
<Pygi> i'll look into it
<Tonio_> hello ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, good news for networkmanager :)
<Tonio_> seems there are chances we get it in
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, from whom?
<Tonio_> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/298
<Tonio_> Lure: read this
<Lure> nice - have not seen that ...
<Lure> also reports are improving., still a bit too-fuzzy for my opinion, but mostly driver issues/differences
<Tonio_> Lure: the only *real* problem I've seen is Riddell's
<Lure> Tonio_: _ion was asking in morning for you - he has some patches (including name change), he would like to get in
<Tonio_> driver working but not with networkmanager
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ?
<Tonio_> great ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: PPC is also still unknown (robotgeek will test)
<Tonio_> ppc unknown you mean ?
<Tonio_> you patch works, so what the point is ?
<Tonio_> ho !!! ppc <> ppp ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Lure> Tonio_: I am not sure if NM and drivers on PPC are ready for NM
<Tonio_> raphink as ppc but couldn't test, cause no wireless
<Tonio_> Lure: well, to be honnest, actually, my preference for the default dapper tool would go to wlassistant
<Tonio_> not knetworkmanager
<Lure> really?
<Lure> I need WPA ;-)
<Tonio_> because wlassistant is based on command line actions, uses iwlist, iwconfig
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, but we may not have as much problems with wlassistant
<Tonio_> my opinion is : have kubuntu with wlassistant installed by default
<Tonio_> and have knetworkmanager available in main, but not installed
<Lure> I would first like to get latest sources of kNM
<Tonio_> although knetwork brings lots of gnome dependancies, because of networkmanager itself....
<Lure> do you see NM to be worse than wlassitant for WEP? 
<Tonio_> that's the reason I think it is nicer to have wlassistant in dapper and investigate and work strong for knetworkmanager in dapper+1
<Lure> most of issues are WPA related (wpasupplicant requirements for drivers)
<Tonio_> raphink, Riddell: core-dev's opinion ?
<raphink> on?
<Lure> I am fine if we get NM just in universe
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm seeing wlassistant working as long as iwlist and iwconfig are working :)
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager doesn't work that way
<Tonio_> Lure: look at Riddell's problem...
<Tonio_> Lure: that doesn't happen with wlassistant
<Tonio_> Lure: NM cannot go in universe
<Tonio_> it is already in main ;)
<Tonio_> and latest version will go in main or die :)
<Lure> Tonio_: most of the problems I have seen in forums/irc were releated to config issues 
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, wireless drivers is a pain
<Lure> and config stuff was caused by different manual hacks people did to make wifi at all work in the first place
<Tonio_> Riddell's problem is the only real problem I've seen
<Lure> like ndiswrapper, fwcutter,,,
<Tonio_> anyway, wlassistant, although not that advanced, allows to use dhcp, fixed IP address etc.....
<Tonio_> the only missing thing is wpa
<Lure> as I said, I am fine with getting wlassitant as default and kNM in universe
<Tonio_> Lure: on my laptop, I hae to use fwcutter, but some strange reason it doesn't work
<Lure> I am just concerned if nm-applet will get in for Ubuntu, we will have to have kNM in Kubuntu!
<Tonio_> so I had to switch to ndiswrapper, and write a script that each boot rmmods bcm43xx and modprobe ndiswrapper
<Tonio_> standard users are not able to do this......
<Tonio_> wireless is and will always be a pain with linux
<Tonio_> because linux is not as good as because reagarding to drivers and generally hardware management
<Tonio_> not as good as windows ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: personally, I have switched to Linux because I hate hunting drivers around (but true out-of-the-box is slightly better)
<Lure> getting drivers from vendors is pain - one-sto-shop of ubuntu is great. ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe, but when you have a driver to manually install, windows is way better....
<Tonio_> right click on the INF file, and choose install.....
<Lure> Tonio_: this is why you installed ndiswrapper ;-)
<Tonio_> once lure will be able to do this, I will applause :)
<Tonio_> Lure: nope, I installed ndiswrapper because linux driver isn't working at all, even with firmwares extracted with fwcutter
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> I just apt-get dist-upgrade and done (my notebook works out of the box)
<Lure> have you seen that it was updated in latest kernel?
<Tonio_> Lure: when a driver is available, wich is rare.......
<Lure> Riddell: what does Mepis announcement really mean for Kubuntu? Are you already working with them?
<superstoned> is guidance supposed to remember the resolution i set?
<superstoned> (it doesn't, that's why i ask)
<_Sime> superstoned: yes, (fixed in 0.6.3)
<superstoned> so i should upgrade?
<superstoned> is it already in repository?
<superstoned> i upgraded less than an hour ago, and just logged in (and had to re-adjust the res)
<superstoned> btw randr is not enabled by default, is it? could it?
<superstoned> (just found out how to enable it, after a long search - its nowhere to be found). and how do i get the nvidia driver instead of nv with guidance?
<superstoned> did it by hand, works, yeah. but a noob can't do it...
<superstoned> _Sime? 0.6.3 is not yet in kubuntu i guess???
<_Sime> superstoned: not yet. RSN.
<superstoned> ok
<Pygi> Tonio_: ping
<Pygi> Lure: ping
<Lure> Pygi: pong
<Pygi> Lure: you got that post wrongly ;)
<Pygi> he doesn't currently have NM installed
<Pygi> if he would install it, it would stop workin' properly
<Tonio_> Pygi: 
<Pygi> Tonio_: does the new package in repo contain the patch I sent you?
<Tonio_> Pygi: hi :)
<Pygi> Hi Tonio_  ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: I used latest .tar.Gz version from johan, which apparently contains the patch :)
<Tonio_> I'm just updating the wikipages
<Pygi> hm, ok then ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: you are right ;-) I think I have read too many posts/irc today...
<Tonio_> but version stays to 0ubuntu1 and changelog only has one global entry
<Tonio_> that's the rule as long as the packages don't go to main
<Pygi> Tonio_: yes, I am aware of that ^_^ Not my changes ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: I know ;)
<Tonio_> that's why I emails both of you :)
<Pygi> yup, agreed ;)
<Pygi> also, I will need your help ^_^
<Tonio_> yep ?
<Lure> Tonio_: is rename of packages also in?
<Pygi> Two of us should look into porting background scanning from -ng to -old
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> nm-applet isn't a convenient name for a package
<Pygi> otherwise it's not usable enough, and is full of flaws
<Tonio_> johan's idea was nice on that point
<Pygi> Lure: please do answer that guy on forum
<Tonio_> Pygi: which background scanning ?
<Tonio_> in knetworkmanager ?
<Lure> Tonio_: naming was proposed by debian (mbiebl)
<Pygi> Tonio_: In network manager
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<Lure> Pygi: I will
<Pygi> Lure: k, thanks
<Pygi> Tonio_: the n-m core is constantly scanning, and -old doesn't support it
<Pygi> so problems arise
<Tonio_> Pygi: talkin' about the knetworkmanager scanning ?
<Tonio_> ah okay..... known solution to that issue ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: no, talking about the madwifi drivers ;)
<Pygi> yup, there is solution
<Pygi> it's located in -ng 
<Tonio_> which is ?
<Tonio_> what -ng ?
<Tonio_> more details please ;)
<Pygi> we should port that part from madwifi-ng to madwifi-old, to support background scanning
<Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<Pygi> bah ;)
* Tonio_ doesn't understand with only 20% required informations provided :)
<Tonio_> Pygi: why not simply upgrading madwifi globally ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: we can't do that .... -ng is higly unstable, and cannot get into dapper
<Tonio_> hum k
<Tonio_> so we need to extract a diff and apply it as a patch.........
<Pygi> huh, no
<Tonio_> sounds complicated job for a non coder like me ;)
<Pygi> we can't extract entire diff
<Tonio_> so what's needed exactly ?
<Pygi> we need just the part of background scanning support
<Tonio_> hum, that's what I'm saying ;)
<Tonio_> I'm not a coder, so that's not an easy trick
<Pygi> aha, ok ^__^
<Tonio_> I'm not able to do that really....
<Pygi> I am coder, so we'll work together on that ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: I can also look into that (did quite some kernel coding, but more in FS space)
<Pygi> Lure: sure ^_^
<Tonio_> I think _ion asked for me about a patch
<Tonio_> maybe it is this :)
<Tonio_> I need to ask him when he's available
<Lure> Pygi: I am only concerned that such patch will be hard to get through...
<Pygi> Lure: nah, it'll get throught
<Pygi> otherwise, if we don't get the patch, all of our packages are usseles
<Pygi> have you responded to the guy on forums?
<Lure> I have edited my initial post - noting that he may want to wait for updated l-r-m packages
<Pygi> I just asked infinity to build updated l-r-m packages
<Pygi> but that won't help
<Pygi> we need to make that patch for -olf
<Pygi> *old
<Lure> but there are many users with madwifi that do not complain about disconnects...
<Pygi> still, there are many from opposite side as well
<Lure> so what is really the cause of disconnects?
<Lure> do you have madwifi (I have ipw2200 - lucky me)?
<Pygi> I told you several times already ;)
<Pygi> the cause is that n-m scans all the time, but -old doesn't support it
<Lure> I know - but whay does it work for some madwifi users, and it does not for others - they all have same driver!
<Lure> s/whay/why/
<Pygi> magic perhaps? ^_^
<Lure> I do not belive in magic - I need facts... ;-)
<Lure> Pygi: so you have madwifi and you have that problem?
<Pygi> I've tested madwifi on another computer (borrowed athereos card) and the problem is there, that is a fact
<Pygi> seveas has the problem as well
<Lure> it would help having HW, but I am suprised as most of madwifi users in forums report success
<Lure> maybe we need to ask for specific info (which driver version, chipset...) to nail down problem scope
<Pygi> then please do so ^_
<Pygi> ^_^
<Lure> will try...
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> grmpf.... dsl connection problems those days....
<Lure> Tonio_: we should get new kNM sources by end-of-week from SuSE guy - he is busy getting RC out
<Tonio_> Lure: nice :) did you contact him ?
<Tonio_> or do they plan to officially release them on svn ?
<Lure> Yes, I am also discussing strange thing observed on my and Hobsee system
<Lure> (key issues with wallet/rc file
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> same here
<Tonio_> they don't get in
<Pygi> Tonio_: I just asked infinity to build new l-r-m for us
<Pygi> btw. about the patch _ion needed you for ...
<Tonio_> but I was prompted to let knetworkmanager enter the wallet
<Pygi> it was the one I sent you...
<Tonio_> Pygi: ah ok ;)
<Lure> no SVN yet, but at least another snapshot
<Lure> Tonio_: you mean you need to enter WEP/WPA keys for each connect?
<Tonio_> Lure: no, that works for me
<Tonio_> but I can't find the wep key in kwallet ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: are they supposed to be visible ? or are they stored as binary ?
<Lure> I think they are binary...
<Tonio_> Lure: that explains this ;)
<Tonio_> anyway, I don't have your problem :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I have seen n-m-gnome, is n-m-kde in the works too?
<Lure> currently I get apt-get upgrade reporting that is keeping n-m back.
<uniq> riddell: i have updated packages for ipodslave, kio-apt and krusader at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/dapper/ - I would say kio-apt is pretty important for dapper, if not updated the breezy kio-apt will only users search for breezy, hoary and warty stuff at packages.ubuntu.com via apt:/. Krusader is just a update to 1.70.0, ipodslave is a update to fix (not tested, no ipod here) for #3303 (malone). 
<Tonio_> Lure: n-m-kde is knetworkmanager :)
<Tonio_> why should we change the name ?
<Tonio_> hum.....
<Tonio_> you may answer "why not ?" ^_^
<Lure> this is what debian have done and Riddell said that we need to follow
<Tonio_> okay, doing it right now
<Lure> see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016646.html
<Tonio_> Lure: may I wait for new upstream version to come out maybe ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: we can wait for now ^_^
<Lure> there is upstream SVN only - no packages yet 
<Tonio_> Pygi: I will do that for both libnl and knetworkmanager once we get the new sourcecode
<Pygi> Tonio_: agreed ^_^
<Pygi> Lure: when can we start lookin' at porting that code for -ng?
<Lure> Pygi: did you already located the scan code in -ng? 
<Pygi> Lure: nop ^_^
<Lure> I first need to get both old and ng code on my system
<Lure> Pygi: where is the madwifi-ng source repository?
<Tonio_> Lure: what package ?
<Lure> Tonio_: ?
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't the code in lrm ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: the non-alt version (ie: no hardcoded values) of this patch should be merged into n-m
<Lure> yes, madwifi, but I need madwifi-ng
<Pygi> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-January/msg00141.html
<Pygi> Tonio_: can you please do it?
<Pygi> Lure: to get you going, scanning is located here
<Pygi> ieee80211_wireless.c
<Tonio_> Pygi: ues, working on it
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, thanks
<Lure> Pygi: you have to hate these wifi drivers - each one implementing own 802.11 stack....
<Lure> ;-)
<Pygi> Lure: ;)
<Pygi> Lure: -old interrupts connection to do the scan (as told by seveas)
<Pygi> and gee, what should we answer on this one?
<Pygi> "The sources.list information is wrong, I get a 404."
<Pygi> there is no answer to this one
<Pygi> lol ;)
<Lure> Pygi: maybe the server was down?
<Pygi> Lure: nop, higly unlikely
<Pygi> Lure: new l-r-m have to be built
<Pygi> the old one's doesn't work on fresh install
<Pygi> otherwise, it works
<Lure> I know
<Tonio_> Pygi: the patch doesn't work
<Pygi> Tonio_: huh ??'
<Pygi> you can't patch or?
<Tonio_> no, but once applyed, doesn't build
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure if you have seen - _ion is looking for you in ubuntu-devel...
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks :)
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah, k, then just drop the patch
<Tonio_> Pygi: nope, patch still fails....
<Tonio_> and this time it is good, I check every letter, and the patch is the same than given on the website :)
<Pygi> oh, try to fix it?
<Tonio_> I'm looking at this, but I don't much understand I must say
<Riddell> mvo: kdm doesn't actually handle languages
<Riddell> Lure: where is this mepis announcement?
<mornfall> mepis
<mornfall> it's mepis day?
<mornfall> i just got mail that adept crashes on simplymepis <someversion>
<mornfall> i politely sent the guy to burning hell :] 
<Lure> Riddell: http://www.mepis.org/node/9454 with quote from Mark
<Riddell> uniq: you need to ask for upstream version freeze exceptions for kio-apt and krusader
<mornfall> oh well
<mornfall> kio-apt
<mornfall> ?
<Riddell> mornfall: an ioslave to givean html frontend to apt-cache queries
<Riddell> Lure: groovy.  I've only exchanged one e-mail with warren about CUPS not working, I don't expect him to show up on #kubuntu-devel any time soon
<mornfall> is that in main? it could possibly benefit from adept_batch methinks
<Lure> Riddell: it can be only good - more effort on KDE
<mornfall> Lure: i wish
<Riddell> mornfall: apt:/ to try it out, using adept_batch is certainly an interesting idea
<mornfall> Riddell: i think i had a discussion about kio-apt with its author (very long time ago)
<Riddell> Lure: I'm skepical that we'll get much back from them, but we will see.  it's still good news of course
<Lure> Riddell: I just thinking that they will have same Ubuntu problems like you do (your cups example is good) and may get addressed faster
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> no mention of Kubuntu in that announcement I note :(
<Lure> Yes, that is bad...
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I ask your opinion on wlassistant vs knetworkmanager by default in dapper ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think networkmanager is not mature enough to go actually....
<Tonio_> having knetworkmanager in main, yes, but not by default to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: another reason is that knetworkmanager isn't of any use for non-wifi users and it autostarts... while wlassistant needs to be launched manually
<Pygi> Tonio_: make it not autostart?
<Tonio_> Pygi: hum...... that's not it's purpose I think....
<Riddell> Tonio_: we should follow ubuntu in use of network-manager
<Pygi> Riddel: ah
<Riddell> Tonio_: wlassistant can only do wifi, knetworkmanager can do wired as well
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, sounds logic ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is ubuntu thinking of using it by default if our current stuff is approved ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: most likely...
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, right, but knetworkmanager cannot let you choose your ip parameters
<Tonio_> when wlassistant let you do that ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I agree we have to follow ubuntu on that point
<Riddell> Tonio_: you mean static IP?
<Pygi> Tonio_: hack in that functionality
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: only dhcp
<Riddell> Pygi: adding functionality to network-manager isn't the easiest of things :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Riddell> suse spent a week just drawing charts of how the thing worked
<Pygi> Riddell: yes ...
* Pygi is painfully aware of that ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so if ubuntu doesn't use networkmanager by default, then we'll replace kwifimanager by wlassistant, right ?
<Pygi> ...but it can still be done...
<Tonio_> Pygi: I think it is annoucned for a later version
<Riddell> Tonio_: I haven't tested wlassistant yet, but I suspect it's the best option
<Pygi> Tonio_: yes, 0.7
<Tonio_> Riddell: "just works", yes :)
<Lure> Riddell: wlassitant just works - plain simple
<Lure> Tonio_: ;-
<Lure> Tonio_: ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Lure> It just do not have WPA (and WPA is primary reason why NM has problems) ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: it doesn't work as a daemon too, so need to make connection for each boot
<Lure> as drivers (like you airo) seems to have problem with it 
<Pygi> WPA is not reason why NM have problems
<Pygi> the problem is madwifi -old
<Tonio_> that means, we would eventually have wlassistant for manual connection and knetworkconf for default boot config
<Tonio_> not very convenient, but better than what we had with breezy ;)
<Lure> Pygi: yes, scan issue, but modes of operation NM causes several drivers not to respond properly
<Lure> for example, Riddell airo does not report any network, even though it works w/o NM
<Lure> Tonio_: way better than kwifimanager
<Tonio_> Lure: wlassistant ? of course it si better :) kwifimanager is a pain
* Lure thinks kwifimanager just gives false hopes to the users ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I never met someone who succeed in connecting on a network with it, without going in shell dhcping or something
* Lure not sure if knetworkmanager is not doing the same?
<uniq> riddell: ok, i'll drop krusader then. how do i ask for exception for kio-apt ? 
<Tonio_> uniq: make a launchpad bug like this one :https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdbus/+bug/34341
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34341 in kdbus "UVF Exception 0.8.2 -> 0.8.6" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> need a few files too (buildlog etc....)
<Lure> Tonio_: what is still to be done on repository of NM in order to all upgrade (and not keep back n-m package)
<Riddell> uniq: don't drop krusader, it would be good to get the new vesion in if we can
<uniq> riddell: ok, i agree.
<uniq> tonio_: buildlog and? 
* Lure wants new krusader
<Riddell> wlassistant has an unintuitive user interface, single click on it to disconnect or connect
<uniq> lure: you can test it if you want. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/dapper/krusader/
<Riddell> hmm, and Configure dialogue isn't a dialogue
<Riddell> and the systray icon doesn't work
* Lure downloading...
<Tonio_> uniq: look at the bug I posted, needed files are in
<Tonio_> Riddell: configure dialog isn't a dialog ?
<Tonio_> don't understand this
<Lure> uniq: 1.70 starts faster, or I have wrong feeling?
<Riddell> Tonio_: click Options button, it replaces the user interface rather than having a dialogue.  not a big problem just against normal user interface design
<Riddell> ksystraycmd doesn't work with kdesu
<Tonio_> Riddell: right
<Tm_T> ugh
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will remove the systray, no pb
<Riddell> Tonio_: .desktop file should have  kdesu ksystraycmd  wlassistant   not  ksystraycmd kdesu wlassistant
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not kdesu wlassistant ?
<Tonio_> did I do that error ?
<uniq> lure: I don't know. Haven't used it much lately.
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, just get rid of the systray stuff, it doesn't do any good
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> I'm looking at the package, cause I think the .desktop patch wasn't provided by me.... I should have looked at that
<Tonio_> aprt from that Riddell, works nice for you ?
<_Sime> mornfall: about adept in svn. Is tags.h checked in?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you're using my repo, you can update for corrected wlassistant package
<Riddell> _Sime: did you get my notice about guidance yesterday?
<_Sime> maybe
<_Sime> what was it?
<Tm_T> bah, wordpress blahblah
<Tm_T> now I have to make my own theme to wordpress too, it seems
<Riddell> _Sime: if you open serviceconfig in system settings then click back and open userconfig or the like it crashes, serviceconfig is still making its cache
<Lure> Tonio_: [23:07]  <Lure> Tonio_: what is still to be done on repository of NM in order to all upgrade (and not keep back n-m package)
<kmon> Tonio_: Hi. I was wondering if you have any plans on including binary packages for amd64 arch on your kubuntu repo *the one with kpowersave, knetworkmanager, etc(
<_Sime> Riddell: I see.
<_Sime> it crashed here too
<uniq> riddell & tonio_ https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kio-apt/+bug/35921 Any obvious mistakes?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35921 in kio-apt "UVF Exception 0.11 -> 0.13" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> uniq: you should probably upload the new package to revu
<uniq> revu.tauware.de as pre breezy?
<Riddell> uniq: it changed at some point, use dput's default
<uniq> fqdn = revu.tauware.de
<uniq> as in that? 
<Riddell> if that's what dput says then yes
<uniq> i doubt upload.ubuntu.com will accept me, if by default you refer to the default dput.cf settings.
<Riddell> dput.cf has a revu option too
<uniq> hmm.. the only revu option i can find in my dput.cf's is the one i've modified myself.
<uniq> But i can try to upload.
<Riddell> use whatever the wiki page says then
<uniq> I will.
<uniq> uploaded.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-19
<deiwales> hi guys,
<deiwales> just wondering if the new kicker kde menu will be in feisty final
<deiwales> anyone?
<lotusleaf> you could ask in #ubuntu+1 if people are sleepy here
<lotusleaf> or #kubuntu perhaps
<deiwales> ok thanks
<deiwales> i tried #kubuntu
<deiwales> they said try here
<deiwales> i guess half the world is sleeping :d
<Tm_T> well, this is not "support" channel really ;)
<deiwales> not looking for support as such, just curious as to whether feisty is planned to have the new kicker start panel in kde
<Tm_T> deiwales: head into #ubuntu+1 and I might try to say what I know ;)
<lotusleaf> deiwales, very true, watch the movie "They Live" and you'll discover how right you are. :)
<deiwales> lol
<deiwales> anyway
<deiwales> i need to sleep now
<deiwales> no doubt i will pass by tomorrow to ask again in #ubuntu+1
<deiwales> thanks fow now
<deiwales> for*
<deiwales> bye
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to know where the building -dbgsym (wiki or LP) went to?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: how do you mean?  packages should be in pitti's directory
<Riddell> mhb: catalogue bug?
<Riddell> ryanakca: kolab pong?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: he wrote up instruction on how to build them
<Riddell> I've not seen that
<Riddell> why would you want to?  just build the sources normally and don't strip
<vprints> Hey!
<vprints> Is there a possibility to use http and ftp protocols parallelly for one apt server, if one won't work then try the other?
<vprints> i mean automatically
<manchicken> http://blog.notsosoft.net/ <-- A little post about my new doggy :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: is it syndicated to planet yet?
<Hobbsee> hehe, cute
<Hobbsee> hi Knightlust
<manchicken> It's not free-software related.
<manchicken> I think only my free software feed gets syndicated on the planet.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Knightlust> hi Hobbsee
<claydoh> manchicken: very cute pup
* claydoh 's wife works at our local Humane society, all 3 of our poochies are fro shelters
<manchicken> Thanks :)
<manchicken> Cool.
<manchicken> I like that the Humane Society is requiring pitbull owners to take their dogs to training courses.
<manchicken> That way when folks start talkin' smack and spreading lies about my pup I can show them how not only is my dog safe, but it's better behaved than theirs :)
<claydoh> ya, here it is on a dog-by dog basis,
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee isnt so much into dogs
<claydoh> :D
<manchicken> My dad actually told me that if I didn't want to die, that I shouldn't buy a pitbull.
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> although, my friend's dog goes insane every time it sees me, which is amusing
<manchicken> He said the dog would kill me.
<Hobbsee> keeps running around in circles, until it falls over, as it's so excited.  *g*
<manchicken> Today, when that "killer" dog came up to him and started licking his face, he totally fell in love with it.
<claydoh> well my 8lb jack russel is more dangerous than most pits
<manchicken> All dogs are dangerous if they're not well raised and cared for.
<claydoh> that  type is hwere pits got some of their 'bad' traits
<manchicken> It's where they got the bad press more than anything else.
<claydoh> no, my jack *will* bite a stager if a hand goes to the wrong place
<manchicken> Jerks buy tough-looking dogs because they've gotta compensate for something, and then they abuse the dog into fighting.
<claydoh> stanger=stranger
<manchicken> If the dog feels threatened of course it will attack :)
<manchicken> If it really is being threatened, it has every bloody right to attack.
<manchicken> I'm not convinced that dogs are capable of separating real danger from perceived danger very well.
<claydoh> no, he failed his evaluation
<manchicken> Ah.
<claydoh> he was to be put down, were seeing if he will improve
<manchicken> So you all actually rescued that dog from Humane Society policy then?
<claydoh> yes
<manchicken> Good on you.
<manchicken> Most of the time it seems like it's the fault of the owner, not just a personality on the dog.
<manchicken> I watch enough animal planet to know how bad some of these dogs are cared for.
<manchicken> I think they hold the really bad cases back though.
<claydoh> mostly the owner yes, but like people there are sometimes , welll
<manchicken> At the shelter?
<manchicken> Our shelter here is loaded with the right people for the job.
<manchicken> Extreme animal rights folks.
<claydoh> well dogs that simply are too dangerous to place, for whatever cause :(
<manchicken> Yeah.
<claydoh> here the do euthanise, but only for the worst, and never cuz the shelter is full
<manchicken> Yeah, same here.
<manchicken> They've got foster folks here who can take animals when it gets too crowded.
<claydoh> here, some of the so-called 'no-kill' shelters transfe their bad ones here, kinda two-faced
* claydoh has fostered a few, helps a lot 
<manchicken> They actually have some no-kill shelters in Chicago.
<manchicken> I think one of them is even sponsored by PETA.
<manchicken> We had to take a cat there.  She wasn't healthy enough for the move to Shampoo-Banana, so we took her in.  Some staffer called me up 2 days later telling me that she'd adopted the cat for herself.
<claydoh> I am leery of peta, they are sort of against pets, er, companion animals
<manchicken> The animals-are-people-too folks and I don't get along too well, but I really appreciate their position when it comes to animal shelters.
<claydoh> but that may just be local
<manchicken> Well they're against the idea that pets are property.
<manchicken> I'm not sure how I feel on that.
<claydoh> i can understand thart
<manchicken> I think legally the pet should be property, but socially and practically they should be family members.
<claydoh> its more  a responsbility, but not quite ownership
<manchicken> Yup.
<claydoh> bingo we agree 100%
<manchicken> We're referred to as my dog's people.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> not her owner
<claydoh> and the cat, well he's the real boss anyway
<manchicken> She's our dog and we're her people.
<manchicken> Yeah, I think my cat is going to get a wake-up call once the dog comes home :)
<claydoh> yup
<claydoh> heh
<manchicken> This cat wouldn't leave the older cat alone when he came into the house.
<manchicken> This dog is going to return that favor.
<manchicken> They introduced her to a cat at the Humane Society, and the dog wanted to play.
<manchicken> The cat... not so much.
<claydoh> they will figure it out somehow :)
<manchicken> I'm trying to find a dog collar with penguins on it.
<manchicken> But not these ugly blue ones I keep seeing on ebay.
<claydoh> but mine is bigger than 2 of my dogs anyway
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> This dog is only 6 months old, and she's twice what the cat weighs.
<manchicken> Hilarious.
<claydoh> huge guy, tho he is a bit fat, but loosing weight
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna hit the hay.  It's been a long day and I'm ready for this sinus headache to be done with.
<manchicken> Later.
<Jucato> #kubuntu-dogs... :)
<claydoh> "P
<claydoh> argh
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> funny pair of eyes you got there claydoh :)
* claydoh sick little riley and his big terrier teeth after Jucato's heels
<Jucato> my lets loose a cat to distract riley
<Jucato> er...
* Jucato lets loose a cat to distract riley
<claydoh> riley is not distracte, sends in loveable weimaraner who likes to slap new friends in the face....
<Jucato> hehe
<claydoh> its her signature
<Jucato> oh :)
<claydoh> she rears up and tries to smack people i the face
<claydoh> bizzare but cool
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> are you sure she's trying to smack people in the face? or trying to eat the face? :D
<claydoh> smack
<claydoh> not a mean bone in her
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato looks at og maciel's green Ubuntu and sees the first green color scheme that he likes...
<claydoh> where.......
<Jucato> planet ubuntu
<Jucato> http://www.ogmaciel.com/?p=336
<Jucato> it looks serene.. not like SUSE's green... which is a bit bright
<claydoh> got it
<claydoh> ya a real quality green kde would be nice
<claydoh> that is a nice gnome theme
<Jucato> yeah it is
<claydoh> dang
* claydoh needs to go to bed :(
<Jucato> hehe go! :)
<Jucato> sweet dreams
<claydoh> but im on vacation! i should be able to do wha I want
<claydoh> but I am falling asleep :(
<Jucato> bioclock
<claydoh> yeah
<claydoh> 1 am is about when I get sleepy
* claydoh sleeps now....
<Jucato> g'night claydoh!
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Tm_T> aww
<Tonio_> hey :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: I just built the kernel with the patch suggested by M Garret, that's way better
<_StefanS_> Tonio_!
<_StefanS_> show me the money !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Tonio_> crimsun: talking about bug 87253
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87253 in alsa-driver "internal speakers do not work on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87253
<Tonio_> crimsun: sound works out of the box without unmuting any channel in alsamixer and speaker and headphone level are independantly configurable
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm working on the kdesu dialog, finally I have some time to do it :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: very nice ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what is the plan ? perform what ubuntu does ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep basically
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: will you keep the command line visible in the box ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: dont know if we should do the fade though, but maybe that's the best thing
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, I will just leave it as kdesu is today
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'd like to have it hidden and showing via a "details" button
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes keep the fade ;)
<glatzor_> Riddell: Hi, do you know the IRC nick of Simon Edwards, the guy behind guidance?
<Tonio_> glatzor: _Sime
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I suggested to Riddell that it would be much nicer to have the "Adept Manage Packages" show instead of the actual command
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I mean, you can always trace what lies beneath by using the K-menu
<glatzor_> Tonio_: Thanks.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes but how to do it for any kind of launched command ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well in pratical I dont know exactly..
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is no way I guess
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but we could always have it fall back if we cant lookup the name
<Tonio_> Lure: hey :)
<_StefanS_> hey Lure
<Tonio_> Lure: ready for zagreb ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, when are you arriving?
<Lure> hi _StefanS_
<Tonio_> Lure: friday afternoon
<Tonio_> Lure: did yo have time to review the keycodes for macbook screen backlight ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'd love to get that in ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: me too - I am taking my daughters to grandparents in Zagreb and will stay for weekend
<Tonio_> Lure: ho so you will not be at the conference ?
<Lure> Tonio_: backlight: I think something is missing below kmilo
<Lure> Tonio_: I will be there on Sat, no worry
<Lure> Tonio_: we might meet already on Fri evening if you do not have other plans
<Tonio_> Lure: hum...... backlight control works with guidance-power-manager, so I really wonder what's missing....
<Tonio_> Lure: the only thing is to bind the keys no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: do you get kmilo notification (similar to volume)?
<Tonio_> Lure: no
<Lure> Tonio_: will look into this tonight
<Tonio_> Lure: I just put the keycode, but indeed it doesn't work for now
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe it is just mapping missing (no symbol), but need to check that everything is in kmilo
<Lure> Tonio_: my HP has brightness control in HW, so no way to control from SW
<Tonio_> Lure: HW ?
<Lure> Tonio_: it is done in HW (BIOS, or whatever), so no way that OS/SW can control it
<Tonio_> Lure: ah okay
<Tonio_> Lure: well, in my case, should be okay as long as it already works in guidance no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think so
<Tonio_> just a matter of binding the key I think
<Lure> Tonio_: I think kmilo generic may be missing some code, but we can add this
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> Lure: how is done the binding generally ?
<Lure> Tonio_: /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<Lure> Tonio_: we just need to find suitable XF86xxx name for it
<Tonio_> Lure: lemme look
<Tonio_> Lure: note that other machines seem to use the same keycode (your page)
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, that is done by kernel/hotkey-setup - they ensure if keycodes exists, that they are consistent
<Tonio_> Lure: shouldn't that be done there ?
<Lure> Tonio_: so we are safe to add keycode -> xkeysym mapping and then catch xkeysym in kmilo properly
<Lure> where?
<Tonio_> I mean how to do it if several machines have different keycodes for that ?
<Tonio_> Lure: with your trick that'll only work for one keycode right ?
<Lure> Tonio_: we need to fix the keycodes in kernel/hotkey-setup for them
<Tonio_> Lure: ah okay
<Tonio_> Lure: I think i can do it eventually, as long as I know which keycodes to use
<Lure> Tonio_: you can check kmilo code if there are xkeysyms there
<Tonio_> Lure: why not loog at hotkey-setup package ? ;)
<Lure> hotkey-setup only does keycodes, has no clue about X and xkeysyms
<Tonio_> Lure: yes but if I put the correct keycode for my machine should be okay no ?
<Tonio_> I'm a bi lost in the mess dealing with laptops seems to be on that point :)
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure, as I need to review kmilo implementation
<Lure> Tonio_: no problem, we will get it fixed ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'll let you deal with this...... sounds messy :)
<Lure> Tonio_: you may want to open a bug, so that we have easier way to include the fix ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: will do but on which package ?
<Tonio_> kmilo, hotkey-setup ?
<Lure> kmilo/kdeutils
<Tonio_> great, doing this now
<Lure> Tonio_: and assign it to me
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: anything interesting happening in Zagreb ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can't remember why you were there ;)
* Jucato waves hi to the people so busily working on making Kubuntu rock
<_StefanS_> Jucato:  !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ubuntu conference
<Jucato> :D
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey where's the kubuntu in that ?
<_StefanS_> Koooboontoo
<Tonio_> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/konferencija/index.en.php
<Lure> _StefanS_: Tonio_ is kubuntu in there ;-)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll do a speach introducing ubuntu and detailing kubuntu
<_StefanS_> oh nice
<Lure> suse uses very hardcode/HW view of suspend/hibernate: http://commit-digest.org/issues/2007-03-18/moreinfo/643210/#visual
<_StefanS_> wow thats some ugly icons..
<_StefanS_> wierd transparency also for that pause icon
<gamemank> what's the pause icon supposed to mean
<Lure> gamemank: you pause your computer?
<_StefanS_> gamemank: dual skidmarks
<gamemank> oic
<gamemank> didn't connect how those icons had to do with suspend
<gamemank> *yawn*
<_StefanS_> somebody double crapped on the icons..
<Lure> _StefanS_: I do not like "Susepend to RAM" and "Suspend to disk" terminology either
* Jucato misses yuriy...
<_StefanS_> Press play on tape
<_StefanS_> thats something we like
<gamemank> Jucato: o_O
<Lure> _StefanS_: it is too technical and imho just done that way to be different than windows/macosx
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> is that a RAM chip?
<gamemank> Jucato: considering i'm currently staying up all night doing hw and will be doing so every night for the next 2 weeks, i think disappearing would be a generally good idea
<Jucato> gamemank: aw... that's not good :(
<Jucato> the staying up all night :(
<Tonio_> Lure: the reason I'd like the brightness working on macbook is that I'd like to impress the people at the conference with the very nice macbook pro support :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: it doesn't work well in linux at all, so I dont even see the point of not mimic'ing stuff that works
<_StefanS_> Lure: like from windows or mac
<gamemank> hmm.. now who knows PL/pgSQL
* gamemank just quit on databases for the night
<Tonio_> Lure: we'll kick their a$s ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: whats the date for feisty ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: release date that is
<Tonio_> _StefanS_:april, probably about 20-25
<_StefanS_> oka thanks
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: theory is 19th
<_StefanS_> oka
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_, r u here?
<_StefanS_> yep
<zbenjamin> i get a bit frustrated with suse when i tried to download updates. 10 minutes for suse to sync all my update sources EVERY time i tried to download a update. Even if yast synced a few seconds ago
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: suse is just bad for your health .. IMHO
<zbenjamin> and i decided to throw it FAR away and use kubuntu for now on
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: wanted to try it several times, but they dont exactly go by keep it simple approach
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: throwing it away every time
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_, i had to use kubuntu for development on work and it just works. A few days later i tried to update my suse-system. I was sitting in front of my monitor waiting and after 20 minutes i gave up. Since i installed suse10.2 i get more segfaults than before. F.E kicker crashes very often. Or the system hangs on shutdown. It's time to use something better ;-)
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: yea, suse should really pay more attention to make the stuff simple, rather that pack it with stuff that is shiny
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: or just drop suse altogether and just work on knetworkmanager instead ;)
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: which is good.
<_StefanS_> imho anyways :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you had some success with kdesu?
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_, ack, they should pay more attention to stability and usability
<_StefanS_> Riddell: indeed
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: but this is good for *ubuntu
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just testing a WType_popup for the kdesu dialog now
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems like it works for keeping it above others also
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Enola_Gay> kde-guidance doesn't recognize some changes like second screen or other administrator mode options. Buttons are still greyed out after changing them and on exit it doesn't ask to confirm the made changes.
<Riddell> reminds me, _Sime is 0.8 going to get released?
<Enola_Gay> But the resolution recognization works fine.
<Enola_Gay> Are there any plans for installing updates automatically with adept or at least make it an one click option?
<Enola_Gay> Is it possible that the package hpijs-ppds is not installed in kubuntu by default but in ubuntu? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/84936
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84936 in kubuntu-meta "hpijs-ppds package does not automatically install in Kubuntu feisty herd 3 install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_, yes its good for *ubuntu. I'm glad that kubuntu is there i really don't want to loose my kde desktop ;-)
<Enola_Gay> Ok, thanks, cu.
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: I agree, I was on fedora before - but kde is really bad there
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_, i tried fedora core some time ago. I don't like it. Well gentoo is a option for me too but i don't want to compile 2 days before using my desktop-system. Maybe i will use it for a Server
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: dont bother with gentoo.. its about dead anywyas
<Tonio_> Riddell: just got your mail concerning the uds, very nice, thanks :)
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: the performance is barely noticable anyway
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: used to run gentoo for while before going to fedora
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: eh before fedora
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_, it's dead? no more development?
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: well alot of developers have left due to bad vibes..
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: and the state of linux distros have changed alot the last 2 years, making gentoo a less interesting choice
<zbenjamin> i remember something about the gentoo creator joined in microsoft. or iam wrong?
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: donno actually, he briefly joined a while ago again, but left within a few days
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: just move on .. :)
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_, anyway kubuntu is my new distro ;-) seems i move on ;-)
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: glad to hear that
<vprints> is there a way for adept or apt-get to automagically try http protocol on server if ftp fails for some reason and vice versa?
<vprints> and good morning :)
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> nice idea though
<Hobbsee> (wishlist bug on apt would be the way to go)
<vprints> we are haveing a problem with our local server
<vprints> and this brought up the idea
<vprints> beacause somehow http has got really unstable but ftp is always up
<vprints> but if system would try ftp automatically everything would still work
<vprints> should i make it against adept or apt-get?
<sebas> apt-get
<Jucato> apt
<vprints> k
<Hobbsee> apt, which does apt-get
<danimo> heya!
<vprints> i am sorry, i am new, wishlist is also through a bug interface?
<sebas> Yes, it a 'bug' for a missing feature
<gamemank> hmm might be a stupid question/idea, but what if you just put both http:// and ftp:// in your sources.list?
<sebas> Like, "I'd like this to be implemented"
<crimsun> Tonio: still too many revisions
<sebas> gamemank: I think this only works if the package list doesn't show the package then, it's not a fallback for a system that's down
<vprints> gamemank, but i am proposing it to be a feature
<vprints> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/93692
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93692 in apt "Feature that apt would automatically try ftp: instead http: and vice versa if one fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* Hobbsee wishlists
* Jucato wonders if apt does ftp at all in the first place...
<Hobbsee> yep, it does
<Jucato> ah ok. I thought it only used http...
<Jucato> (read something like that in k-users ML)
<Hobbsee> k-users may or may not be accurate
<Hobbsee> but is usually more accurate than forums
<Jucato> mostly because they lack some knowledgeable people...
* Jucato remembers a blog post he should write...
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> they often tend to be few and far between
<Jucato> (mostly because Hobbsee's not there)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you're knowledgable enough, Jucato
<Jucato> I'm allergic to ML's :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, so get back to the bugtracker :P
<Jucato> heh actually I do answer some... but I realize that most questions asked there are quite more advanced than what I know
<Hobbsee> those always exist
<Hobbsee> unless you're Riddell or another deity, of course.
<Jucato> hm.. some other deity perhaps
<_StefanS_> or entity
<Hobbsee> heh
* _StefanS_ wonders why kdesu dialog refuses to be a popup .. .
<_StefanS_> and so we build kde ... again.
<Jucato> because popups don't usually accept text input?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well its not like the konsole popup, or the like .. you should be able to put anything on a WType_Popup actually..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: but good point nevertheless
<Jucato> probably just because I haven't seen a popup in KDE that asks me for some text input yet...
<apokryphos> kdialog --inputbox is very useful :P
<apokryphos> perfect for scaring other members of the family with questions when you ssh in
<_StefanS_> hehe I bet..
<sebas> apokryphos: Interesting usage of the word "useful" :-)
<sebas> I agree with you though :-)
<Jucato> hehehe
<sebas> "AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH, the computer can see me!???????"
<Jucato> aaaah virus!!!
<apokryphos> "Answer this questions or your computer will lock up. In the 1700s, who was it that said...?"
<Jucato> wb gamemank
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: heh.  that's neat
<gamemank> watching 3d animations in class :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: how far did you get with kdar?
<Hobbsee> heya manchicken_
<Jucato> gamemank: kool :)
<gamemank> don't think mine's going up -- damn ffmpeg
<manchicken_> mornin'
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: i'm presuming you got claire's email
<manchicken_> not yet
<manchicken_> Something bad?
<Hobbsee> no
* Jucato wishes there was a very quick way to make some notes anywhere on the desktop and have them immediately sent to basket... :(
* Hobbsee needs to file a UVFe for basket...and get it into debian...
<Jucato> 1.0?
<Jucato> er.
<Hobbsee> 1.0.1
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> they're really fast...
* Hobbsee persuaded him to fix it faster
<danimo> heya!
* danimo is on feisty now
<danimo> and it feels really fast for some reason
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> probably is
<danimo> Hobbsee: not sure if that is because I didn't install any true type fonts yet
<Jucato> true... each new release seems to be faster than the previous
<danimo> they tend to slow down the system tremendously
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: Got Claire's email.
<manchicken_> Gotta figure out who to room with.
<manchicken_> heh
<manchicken_> Who else is going?
<danimo> btw: what's the point in selecting ones language in the installer if the language pack isn't even scheduled for download?!
<Riddell> danimo: how did you install/upgrade?
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: now that's what i was thinking
<danimo> Riddell: from herd 5
<danimo> Riddell: then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> danimo: the language pack should be installed, but only if there's an internet connection
<danimo> Riddell: ah, at the time of installation, there was no internet
<danimo> Riddell: but why isn't it scheduled then?
<Riddell> danimo: I don't know of any way in apt to do that
<danimo> eek
<Riddell> danimo has turned into a mouse
<Jucato> :D
* danimo notes he's still very much a human
* Hobbsee hunts the mouse
<manchicken_> danimo: That's no excuse ;)
<manchicken_> heh
* danimo just noted that getting propery highlighting in vim seens to depend on gnome now :(
<danimo> manchicken_: yeah, you seem to know about it ;)
<Hobbsee> vim-common does, yeah
<manchicken_> heh
<danimo> Hobbsee: sucks
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> proper vi is great.
<danimo> Hobbsee: who did this?
<Hobbsee> danimo: people trying to remove space
<danimo> well, I have vim, but it's missing all the syntax highlighting
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, why not vim-x11 then?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember.
* Hobbsee just always installs vim-full
<danimo> it's not that debian or ubuntu ever had problems with MORE packages :)
<Hobbsee> the syntax highligting requires a conf file
<danimo> Hobbsee: I am still hesitating to do so
<danimo> otoh, I guess as soon as I install GIMP, it will install gconf and friends anyway
<Hobbsee> and you've got it for ooo, anyway, iirc.
<danimo> Hobbsee: nope, otherwise apt wouldn't be whining
<danimo> Hobbsee: only ooo-gnome depends on it
<danimo> I really hope we'll see a dbus-based storage system before OOo will need to depend on gconf
<Hobbsee> ahh
<danimo> hmm, google earth seems to have a new feature :)
<danimo> fog of war :)
<danimo> I can't zoom in without everything greying out
<imbrandon> fog of war, thats soooo warcraft2 ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> heya danimo
<danimo> hi imbrandon!
<mhb> Riddell: I did send you the number
<mhb> Riddell: bug 47181
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47181 in adept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47181
<danimo> no w32codecs in multiverse?
<Hobbsee> no
<danimo> where else?
<Hobbsee> seveas repos, usually
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<danimo> ok
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Jucato> we no longer have to say "enable multiverse, install libxine-extracodecs" in feisty anymore right?
<Riddell> Jucato: correct, just install libxine1-ffmpeg instead
<Jucato> ah kool. that makes things easier now :)
<Jucato> but if that's in main already, why not have it installed by default as well?
<danimo> Jucato: amarok even installs it itself
<danimo> Jucato: (if encountered with mp3 files)
<Jucato> ah yeah the script
<danimo> that's something really ugly about _any_ linux distro
<Riddell> Jucato: MP3 is a patented algorithm
<danimo> everytime you upgrade, you have to figure out the Multimedia Codec Installation Method of the Day (tm)
<danimo> Riddell: Linux Magazin is broadcasting the Talks from CeBIT via Ogg, really cool
<Jucato> danimo: heh... at least libxine-extracodecs existed for 2 releases :D
<danimo> Riddell: they even force windows users to install the ogg codec for WMA :)
<Riddell> danimo: didn't realise that
<Riddell> they also do it in realplayer
<Jucato> Riddell: hm.. ok... I'm no lawyer... I just thought that stuff in main are not license/patent encumbered...
<danimo> Riddell: they launch realplayer
<danimo> Riddell: but the codec is ogg, really
<danimo> Jucato: no, just universe and multiverse is enabled by default now :)
<Jucato> danimo: libxine1-fffmpeg is in main though (afaik)
<danimo> maybe
<Jucato> !info libxine1-ffmpeg feisty
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1534 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<danimo> hmm, dvb firmware isn't shipped either :(
<mhb> some of it, yes
<danimo> yay, suspend to ram works now :)
<danimo> yakumo quickstick here
<mhb> danimo: incidentally I do own the same one :o)
<mhb> danimo: I even wrote a bug about it, but nobody has ever commented on it
<danimo> mhb: I deleted the firmware
<danimo> do you now where I can get it again?
<mhb> danimo: you mean the firmware file you need for the driver to work?
<danimo> ah, found it
<danimo> yes
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> I'm getting a bit tired of kernel updates... :P
<rbrunhuber> Should all bugs be rejected if their status is "needs info" and the last comment is older than 3 months? Even if they are assigned?
<dinosaur-rus> rbrunhuber: I guess they should
<rbrunhuber> So nobody is hitting me if i start a run this night, doing so?
* sebas wouldn't.
<Jucato> neither would I
<Jucato> I would probably ask for info again
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : What do you mean?
<Jucato> I guess it also depends on the bug
<sebas> Or close with "Please reopen if you can confirm this bug still exists and provide the information asked"
<sebas> Bugs in needinfo state really don't help us developers if they're abandoned by the reportere.
<rbrunhuber> sebas, Jucato: I'll take the standard text for this.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: make sure you give a polite notice saying why it has been closed and that they should re-open it if they have more info
<Jucato> that works too ^^ :)
<bddebian> Heya
<bddebian> Hi Jucato ;-)
<Jucato> hi bddebian! :D
<rbrunhuber> Has anyone got the link to the ubuntu-devel mailing list archives at hand?
<rbrunhuber> sorry forget it I got it myself.
<hunger> Can I get the kontact headers from some package?
<hunger> I need to build a kontact plugin.
<Riddell> kdepim-dev?
<hunger> Hmmm... good idea that. Thanks Riddel.
* hunger was searching for kontact-dev:-)
<Jucato> there is no plain libqt4-dev package?
<Riddell> Jucato: sure there is
<Jucato> I can only find libqt4-dev-kdecopy... installing that messes up qt4 apps...
<hunger> Jucato: There is one. I am using it.
<Jucato> um... on feisty? what's the package name?
<hunger> Jucato: libqt4-dev
<hunger> You will need qt4-dev-tools as well I think.
<Jucato> hm... why isn't it showing in apt-cache :(
<hunger> I just copied the name out of aptitude.
<Jucato> hm... I'll try again (and again...)
<danimo> Riddell: can you make kbluetoothd depend on bluez-pin?
<Riddell> danimo: does that hel pthings?
<Riddell> bluez-pin is a gnome application
<danimo> now that you say it: it doesn't atm
<danimo> but kbluetoothd/hcid fail to show a pin helper
<Riddell> it's all broken, I don't have the hardware to fix it so any help appreciated
<rbrunhuber> Riddell, danimo: Bluetooth is a hot topic these days :-). I'm getting on poor Riddells nerves with this too. :-)
<rbrunhuber> danimo: There is a bug 89291 about it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89291 in kdebluetooth "Kubuntu Feisty does not ask for bluetooth pin. Pinhelpers seem not to work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89291
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: But if there are no resources on this why is the at least "working for me" debian package for bluez-utils and kdebluetooth synced?
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: libqt4-dev is shown by apt-cache here...
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: yeah... weird that I can't see it here... :(
<dinosaur-rus> is it possible to create "lite" version of KDE development package without that huge amount of dependencies?
<Jucato> you basically only need kdelibs4-dev, not the whole kde-devel
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: we tend to sync everything at the start of the cycle
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : But how about make an exception from this rule and have working bt though. I could be clearly stated that this is the exception which manifests the rule.
<rbrunhuber> manifests=proves. Just looked up the idiom.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: what are you suggesting we do?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: If you want to get involved in this I'll send you an bt-usb dongle if you like.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: I don't have any bluetooth devices to talk to it
<Riddell> kwwii: the text on the kubuntu usplash is still black on black during the CD self-check
<kwwii> Riddell: OK; I'll look into it and/or talk to Seveas about it
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : I'll try to get in touch with the ubuntu bluetooth group and see what they say about it. If gnome has not problems with an older bluez version we should really consider to resync the packages. If nobody can get this fixed.
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Lure: I found pommed that is supposed to work with all fn keys
<Tonio_> Lure: but it just ignores all fn keys here
<Tonio_> Lure: which other process can conflict with it ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume kmilo uses hal or something right ?
<Tonio_> Lure: when I stop kmilo kde service, I also noticed my mouse gets frozen for one sec when I press an fn key.....weird
<Lure> Tonio_: I just quickly checked kmilo, and generic does not have any code yet for brightness
<Tonio_> Lure: everything in pommed works except all fn keys
<Tonio_> Lure: hu ? it works on some laptops afaik no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: what pommed does, besides fn keys?
<Tonio_> thinkpads if my remembering is correct
<Lure> Tonio_: it works on some, but it may be acpi-support or HW doing it...
<Tonio_> Lure: manage the eject key, brighness control, keyboard backlight control
<Lure> Tonio_: problem is my laptop does it in HW, so no way for me to test
<Tonio_> for example the auto keyboard backlight works, but not the manual thiing with the fn keys
<Lure> Tonio_: eject key works also with kmilo, right?
<Tonio_> pommed is debian native software, so it should work on ubuntu
<Tonio_> Lure: nope
<Lure> Tonio_: strange, as eject code is there in kubuntu patch
<Tonio_> fails without the software installed although xev reports X86eject
<Tonio_> the point is that there is something running on the top of pommed that catches the fn events
<Tonio_> i'd like to guess what......
<Lure> Tonio_: you can check kmilo patches - I think it should call "eject" command - does "eject" command work on macbook?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, that's what pommed uses too
<Lure> Riddell: any progress on k3b UVFe?
<Tonio_> Lure: no idea what might conflict with this ?
<Lure> Tonio_: then I do not see what is the problem...
<Tonio_> there is some ubuntu specifics to map f12 to right click, but I don't know what exactly.....
<Tonio_> the same things conflicts with pommed I guess
<Tonio_> Lure: looks like the patch didn't apply or something.... I'll have a look concerning eject
<Tm_T> hmh, interesting that I can't find a way to configure generating of kernel lines to grub menu.list
* Tm_T would like to get rid of "quiet"
<firephoto> Tm_T: # defoptions=quiet splash   <-- that line
<Riddell> Lure: no reply yet
<Tonio_> Lure: kool, I just built latest pommed from source and everything works ;)
<Tonio_> that doesn't explain why the eject cd fails with kmilo, but as long as this can be done, no matter :)
<Tonio_> I need to request a debian sync for pommed btw
<Tonio_> everything's perfect now :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I fixed bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/93686 for you :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93686 in kdebase "Konqueror French in Status Bar" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Lure: looking at kmilo code and pommed, it looks possible to patch kmilo to do the same
<Tonio_> Lure: there is specific code in kmilo for brightness for example, we eventually could do the same for macbooks/powerbooks
<ScottK> Riddell: Does your fix affect Bug #87938?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87938 in kdeutils "Ark, feisty, Compress menu in French" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87938
<Tonio_> I'm looking at kde bts eventually
<mhb> Riddell: what about the bug I told you about?
<Tonio_> ScottK: probably yes
<Tonio_> ScottK: the "konqueror statusbar" info is from ark too
<ScottK> Tonio_: Thanks.  I'll check it out after I get the new build and then dupe it to 93686 if it's fixed.
<Tm_T> firephoto: oh my eyes, thanks sir
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure :)
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, that'll be the same
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll take care of that bug once the new package is out.
<wsjunior> Guys, I know it isnt a support channel but I couldn't get help elsewhere. It's a simple question about Konqueror. The Searchbar used to be cleaned up after some research but it isn't working in Kubuntu Feisty, I thought it would be just some preference setting but I couldn't find it here, maybe I'm just kinda blind. Is it possible to change something to get this behaviour back or it is hardcoded?
<apokryphos> wsjunior: sorry, but like you said, this isn't a support channel.
<wsjunior> apokryphos: :)
<mhb> wsjunior: have you tried a mailing list, a forum or the #kubuntu+1 channel?
<wsjunior> mhb: Yes, and #kubuntu+1 just have 1 single person :-p
<mhb> wsjunior: usually there's a higher chance people answer on the forums or on the mailing list. Furthermore the people will be less rude than apokryphos :o) (no offence :o)
<wsjunior> mhb: That's ok. :) Thank you anyway. :-p
<kwwii> Riddell: didn't we have a kubuntu OOo splash in the past?
* ryanakca wonders on ksudoku and uupdate...
<Riddell> kwwii: nope
<Riddell> ryanakca: I've never used uupdate
<kwwii> Riddell: well, if anyone wants to make it possible, I have a blue version of the OOo Splash and About image
<Riddell> mhb: by the way I'm not ignoring you about the adept bug, it's on my todo to look at, sorry for the lack of reply
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, Thanks anyways
<mhb> Riddell: no problem
<mhb> Riddell: one more comment to the adept bug - in upstream adept there are 175 msgids, in rosetta only 168 even though the lines to be translated are in the code
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-20
<ryanakca> what include line do I add for cdbs + cmake in debian/rules? I'm looking at decibel's cmake.mk... dunno if there are any other's I should look at...
<Riddell> kde4libs, should be the same
<Riddell> copy, paste
<ajmitch> just a couple of lines in debian/rules to worry about
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just saw that the ark mimetypes issue was my fault..... sorry for this :)
<nixternal> I thought that as long as a package included the .pot files LP/Rosetta would automatically import them for translations
<nixternal> well, LP/Rosetta is still showing old templates for the kubuntu-docs package
<Riddell> it should, although I'm not sure how complete the feisty .pot import process is
<Riddell> I can poke carlos tomorrow if you like
<nixternal> Riddell: yes please, it is kind of unnerving
<nixternal> it seems the ubuntu-docs have already imported, but the kubuntu docs haven't
<nixternal> I am in Washingto DC until Wednesday, so I will be checking in when possible :)
<Riddell> hi freeflying
<Riddell> freeflying: I installed Kubuntu in chinese today.  it ends up using scim and not skim, and the problem of missing chinese characters seems to go away
<freeflying> Riddell: becasue scim provide conffine for im-switch.
<freeflying> Riddell: and now the Latin character here is too ugly
<Riddell> yes, the font is quite nasty for latin
<Riddell> what is conffine?
<freeflying> Riddell: configure file for im-switch to set up scim
<Riddell> freeflying: mm, that should be in libscim then, not scim
<freeflying> Riddell: we used to use scim-pinyin to set up scim, but the maintainer of scim provide a im-switch's configure file, and its priority is high then scim-pinyins
<freeflying> but he hasn't consider of skim, because he dosen't use skim
<Riddell> humph
<Riddell> how do I get it to use skim then?
<freeflying> Riddell: drop the configure file from scim, or merge scim-pinyin's to scim, or low the priority of scim's
<Riddell> hmm, all feisty+1 work now
<Riddell> freeflying: do you know what the font used for chinese characters is for chinese locale and english locale?
<freeflying> Riddell: ttf-arphic-uming for Chiense, and Bitstream , Dejavu for Latin
<Riddell> freeflying: under english settings chinese web pages etc have missing characters, but under chinese settings they don't
<Riddell> I don't see how that can happen unless they're using different fonts
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/chinese-qt-3.3.8.png  missing
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/chinese-qt-3.3.8-2.png   no missing
<freeflying> Riddell: but using qt-3.3.7, we can have Chinese characters displayed well under English locale
<freeflying> Riddell: I used to use en_US.UTF-8 locale on my laptop
<Riddell> sure, Irt
<Riddell> hmm, scim can get in the way :)
<Riddell> sure, I still plan to revert
<Riddell> but it would be helpful to know what the difference is to track down why one works and the other doesn't
<freeflying> Riddell: and skim has problems too, for the priority of im-switch's start, now its 80im-switch in /etc/X11/Xsesison.d
<freeflying> Riddell: seems qt-3.3.8 only know latin fonts configure if you use a latin locale  :)
<rbrunhuber> Have you seen this nice spec: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/minix-kernel-based-ubuntu
<ajmitch> how interesting
* ajmitch presumes that person hasn't done a proper comparison of minix & linux
<RadiantFire> well, there is a debian/hurd project I think. *chuckle*
<ajmitch> sure, and that's quite a lot more useful than minix
<ajmitch> ever tried compiling kde on minix? :)
<RadiantFire> i can't say I have
* ajmitch knows that people have built at least the core parts of kde on the hurd
<ajmitch> http://www.h1.org/~ncryer/kde.png
<RadiantFire> I feel liek it can't be that bad, I mean, how many system calls does KDE really need to make
<rbrunhuber> in the book  "just for fun" linus says that he started the real development on linux after he overwrote his minix partition because he did not want to do all the patching of minix to get i in runnable shape again :-)
<ajmitch> it's things like qt's support of pthreads, for example
<ajmitch> and various things that are defined slightly differently or not at all
<ajmitch> ask bddebian :)
<bddebian> hmm :-)
<Jucato> HURD is already usable? O.o
<rbrunhuber> i'm just running over a lot of bugs that are neither assigned nor confirmed nor solved nor "underfeed" with information and are in "needs info" status and had no love in the last 3 months. I'm really tempted to reject them. But i do not want to frustrate the original reporters though
<rbrunhuber> it is really a difficult situation
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: I think the wiki has some "templates" on how to politely say that you're closing a bug
<rbrunhuber> Jucato: I already know the templates. May i give you a few examples to decide with me wether to reject or keep open.
<Jucato> sure, let me try some :)
* Jucato did his triaging last week... marked a few as needs info...
<rbrunhuber> So the fun begins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/50863
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50863 in ubiquity "Crash installing onto memory stick" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<rbrunhuber> and the next one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/48873
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48873 in ubiquity "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: the first one doesn't have a comment asking for updated info. might be good to ask for more info first. imho
<rbrunhuber> Jucato: Yes maybe. But in the worst case this adds another 3 months of sitting around for nothing.
<Jucato> well at least if he doesn't add any info in a month, we could close the bug and point that we asked for updated info :)
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: as for the second bug, not sure but seems like cjwatson has some more info that he hasn't added to the bug (judging by the last comment)
<rbrunhuber> Jucato: Can't we just do both in one run? Reject it and ask in the reject message for more information. This kicks the unneeded bugs out and the others get reopened?
<rbrunhuber> Jucato: I agree with you that we should leave the second alone.
<Jucato> hm.. imho.. it looks like we're too anxious to close bugs...
<Jucato> maybe the guys in #ubuntu-bugs could give better advise..
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: the second one should probably be "pinged" to cjwatson though...
<Jucato> a short comment to bump it (but cjwatson isn't subscribed...)
<rbrunhuber> Jucato: what do you mean? Assign or subscribe him?
<Jucato> ping him in irc? I don't really know the procedure for this... assigning the bug or subscribing him w/o his knowledge might seem rude... but not really sure...
* Jucato brb
<rbrunhuber> Jucato: Colin will get notified because he is owner of the ubuntu installer team
<Jucato> ah kool
<rbrunhuber> Jucato: No is the question what to write in the comment?
<Jucato> er... brb really
<Jucato> sorry
<nixternal> oi!
<_StefanS_> hi there
<rbrunhuber> Hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: hey bluetooth guy
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Someone has to pick this up!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: are you there ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I have a question regarding the packaging of kbluetooth
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Starts getting interesting :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: lets hope he's there :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Did you have a further look in the issue?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: nothing besides it doesnt work for me either
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I cant remember; did you file a bug on it ?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: in launchpad
<rbrunhuber> yes I filed bug 89291
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89291 in kdebluetooth "Kubuntu Feisty does not ask for bluetooth pin. Pinhelpers seem not to work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89291
<_StefanS_> ok fine
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hwo'd you go with ksudoku?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i remember why i was going to take care fo ksudoku
* Hobbsee suspects that should probably wait for the next release
* Jucato wonders why Filelight 1.0 didn't make it into feisty...
<Tonio_> hi
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_!
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!!!!
* Jucato waves at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Jucato: because no one attended to it, and debian never packaged the latest version.
<Hobbsee> hence it didnt sync
* Hobbsee surfs
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> that's... um... curious...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: ryanakca was looking at ksudoku I think
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I dropped it because I had to study for my science test this morning, but I'll work on it again tonight
<Jucato> considering 1.0 fixes the annoying "crash on exit" bug
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: once debian packages the new version, its' a direct sync.
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> so, no need to package it?
<ryanakca> or package it and ship it to the debian maintainer?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: not if we wait till feisty+1
<Hobbsee> i'd prefer to see some work being done on basket, actuallly
<ryanakca> ah, this is for the sourceforge/kdeapps website...
* Hobbsee still needs to file a uvfe for that, make packages, etc.
<ryanakca> which will also end up on revu for feisty+1
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it shouldnt, if people are following procedure.
<ryanakca> what shouldn't?
<ryanakca> ksudoku on revu?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ie, no one should be putting it on REVU for feisty+1, because it's a merge, it'll be on merges.ubuntu.com and my name will be on it, as i'm the last uploader
<ryanakca> ah
<Hobbsee> and if people are following procedure, they will not touch other people's merges without asking.
* Hobbsee happens to know that that's a direct sync.
* ryanakca curses the 5 spam emails that gmail let threw
<ryanakca> kk
* Hobbsee is also the only person that's touched that package in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> heh.  yes,
<Hobbsee> gmail's getting worse for spam
<ryanakca> well, do we tell the get the package for sourceforge/kdeapps? or do we just wait for some debian guy to do it?
<ryanakca> Much worse...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: the suggested method would be to file a wishlist bug to say that there's a new version
<ryanakca> *nods*
<ryanakca> And then... the guy gets his package by... ?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: how do i report a bug to debian, with reportbug?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: which guy?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: the upstream author, *points to the message in the k-d mailing list*
<Hobbsee> ah, right.
* Hobbsee saw that a few days ago - didnt really remember what it was about
* Hobbsee looks
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: yes, reportbug, it should have a debian setting or something :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it defaults to ubuntu, iirc.
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> there's a -B option to tell it which bts to go to
<ajmitch> I can't remember the setting it needs though
<Hobbsee> ah, yes, i see
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: here, how's this, I package it for upstream, send a copy of the package sources to the debian maintainer... he can take them if he wants, or ditch them if he doesn't want them and take care of it himself, and then you can sync it in +1
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you can if you like.  i'm filing that bug now.  i honestly think there are more important things for kubuntu before feisty's release, but i cant tell you what to do.
<ryanakca> kk, well, what can I do?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: there's a new release of basket.  if you could package that, that'd be great
<Hobbsee> okay, bug report sent
<ryanakca> okies, will look at that
* ryanakca puts it on his todo
* ryanakca wonders what basket is... but... I'll find out later
<Hobbsee> (which we can send straight to debian)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: also, you use kdepim, right?
<ryanakca> yep
* Hobbsee needs to fix some bugs in that, including the dreaded evil one...
* ryanakca has to go to school...
<Hobbsee> just waiting a bit to see if it really fixes the problem
<Hobbsee> okay, bye!
<ryanakca> ah, umm... I'll probably be back in 2 hours and a half... see you then?
<Hobbsee> maybe.  i'll likely be asleep by then :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> night night then :)
* ryanakca gone
* Hobbsee wonders hwo to use the alioth stuff
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: The last person who spoke this often in the third person from himself took a bad end. First he got ruler of rome then he was stabbed by his lad.
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: :-)
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: hmm?
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Just a joke. But the on the first glance the channel seemed to by those / me posts from you.
<Hobbsee> ahhh.
* Hobbsee is weird like that, yes.
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Oops you did it again :-P
<Hobbsee> i know
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you, weird?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes.
<Hobbsee> fabo: you around?
<Hobbsee> probably not....
<Hobbsee> [22:34]  [Whois]  fabo has been idle for 15 hours, 27 minutes, and 17 seconds.
<naught101> who is working on the kubuntu splash artwork?
<Riddell> naught101: kwwii
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell - any plans to change kdepim in the next few days?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, we're frozen for beta
<Riddell> what would you like changed?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: upstream finally fixed the bug whcih stops kmail working for all imap users - people are testing it now
<Hobbsee> so i'd prefer to put it in in a few days time, along with any other misc fixes that seem important that i find
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I might take a branch patch after beat
<Hobbsee> Riddell: branch patch?
<Riddell> if upstream think it good
<naught101> kwwii: have you noticed the optical illusion during the boot-up pecentage bar run? the blue bit looks narrower than the black...
<kwwii> naught101: yeah, I noticed that - I'll fix it soon
* Hobbsee likes the new uslpash
<naught101> cool. looks great otherwise
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<naught101> I would like to see the ability to press a key and escape the splash back to the command line bootup, like you could in windows 95/98
<naught101> it's not really useful, but it's a cool feature
<kwwii> ;-)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you have any idea on that bluetooth thing ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: any plans for kdelibs ? I've a package here ready for upload, once the freeze ends
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> fixes missing mimetypes
<Tonio_> hi _StefanS_ :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope, what's do you have?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: can't say I do
<Riddell> Tonio_: what missing mimetypes?
<Riddell> Lure: saw the post annoucing you in MOTU, congratulations
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well I can confirm there is a problem though, but why it wont launch that pin_helper is really wierd. I tried to modify all sorts of things in the config to avoid dbus, but I dont know enough about it to determine whether it is the problem
<Lure> Riddell: thanks - did my first upload (kpowersave) yesterday ;-)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: hi :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: was kpowersave going to replace the current thing (kde-guidance ?)
<_StefanS_> Jucato:  hey
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you still up ? :)
<Jucato> at 8:00pm? yeah :D
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: was too late for feisty.  maybe in feisty+1
<Hobbsee> iirc
<_StefanS_> Jucato: oh yes, I usually catch you later :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I didn't realize I had a "bug" for you (noted last week) :D
* _StefanS_ enters invisible mode
<Jucato> _StefanS_: in the logout dialog box (or is it a popup? :D), you can't use the cursor keys to navigate? bug or to be implemented?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well the current one for feisty is called kde-guidance, right ? - because mine dissappeared at some point
<Tonio_> Riddell: we patch for nzb mimetype, very usefull in some cases, but it is not installed since Makefile.am needs patching
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: guidance-power-manager iiirc
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: thanks
<Tonio_> not an important patch in fact, pretty little thing
<Lure> _StefanS_: no, guidance is default for feisty, but kpowersave is there if you like it more
<Lure> _StefanS_: guidance-power-manager, in kde-guidance-powermanager package
<Lure> Riddell: any news regarding k3b?
* Lure would really love to have it in
<Riddell> Lure: no reply yet, it'll be after beta I guess
<_StefanS_> Lure: got it installed now, thanks
<Lure> Riddell: no problem if after beta, just that we get it in ;-)
<_StefanS_> Lure: dont know why I would need kpowersave ... seems like its got alot more options
<Lure> _StefanS_: my problem with kpowersave is that it has too many options and may confuse user
<Lure> _StefanS_: see my reasoning here: http://dkukawka.blogspot.com/2007/03/kpowersave-debian-kubuntu-packages.html
<kwwii> Riddell, naught101: commiting a new active progress bar
<_StefanS_> Lure: yes.. I like the simplicity guidance powermanager offers, but then i'm not much into powersaving generally, even though I only have laptops
<naught101> kewl
<naught101> will check out in the morning :)
<Jucato> kwwii: oops I think I forgot to file that usplash bug I mentioned to you :(
<kwwii> great :-)
<kwwii> Jucato: which one?
<naught101> can't believe I just spelled "cool" like that...
<kwwii> hehe
<Jucato> kwwii: there the bootsplash is broken if you remove the "quiet" option from menu.lst
<kwwii> Jucato: we changed the colors of the text
<Jucato> kwwii: um... I think the position of the text is the one that was broken... but I haven't checked again this morning when I booted the PC
<kwwii> Jucato: or does it not work at all?
<kwwii> Jucato: you mean the the text overlaps the progress bar on your resolution?
<Jucato> yes. and causes the bootsplash to have multiple progress bars
<kwwii> now that sounds funky
<_StefanS_> Riddell: The effect for the background in kdesu works, however the 'kdesu' dialog itself does not respond to being set as a popup (to have it display on top of the faded backgound). The solution as I see it would be to code a new similar dialog, and use that instead of KPasswordDialog-class, which seems to have a will of its own. How you do feel about that ?
<kwwii> Jucato: test it with the latest packages and we'll see what we can do
<Jucato> ok. I'll have to reboot to test it. I'll do so in a few minutes
<Riddell> _StefanS_: sounds too much for a post beta change
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well yes, if you think about it ... it might introduce bugs. But I can't understand why KPasswordDialog won't be a popup, had some guys over at #qt look at it too, but everything compiles, but the dialog does not change its type.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: really wierd... and I'm starting to hate those specific K* implementations of Qt basic classes
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  this group of patches is going to be big :(
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so I guess your opinion would be to use KPasswordDialog if I can get it working, or else wait for feisty+1 if we need to code a dialog of our own (?)
<marseillai_> Riddell: hi! i would like to report you a problem i saw at least twice a week on ubuntu-fr forum. Many people come and say i can log into kde! i see kdm but never kde. And almost every time the problem comes from /var/cache/apt/archives/ wich is full of .deb files couldn't you add something like a apt-get autoclean for this problem ?
<Jucato> afaik, apt-get clean is run daily.
<Tonio_> Riddell: we also have to remove that scim gtk thing from the kmenu
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we really ship with it ?
<_StefanS_> wow Riddell must be typing alot now ..
<marseillai_> Jucato: since feisty ?
<Jucato> marseillai_: since edgy or dapper, from what I've been told
<marseillai_> Jucato: so it doesn't work for me and MANY people
<sebas> marseillai_: Is that a desktop specific problem?
<Jucato> I actually don't check if it runs daily....
<sebas> You might want to file a bug on launchpad for that
<marseillai_> sebas: not really but in fact yes beacause synaptic does this and not adept
<Jucato> sebas: a lot of people have been getting into this trouble lately in #kubuntu too
<Jucato> they can't login because their / is full
<sebas> Some autoclean mechanism in adept_updater might help then.
<marseillai_> sebas: exactly
<sebas> marseillai_: You could start by adding this to a FAQ where it's easy to find.
<marseillai_> sebas: done! but people reading faq often have a cron for that! ;)
<sebas> Did you look into adept's source?
<marseillai_> nop
<Riddell> Tonio_: where in the menu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: configuration, there is a Scim config tool that appeared a week ago
<Tonio_> just before beta freeze
<Hobbsee> what's the library required for crypto>
<Hobbsee> ?
<Riddell> marseillai_: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/25adept-archive-limits should do that
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's part of the scim package we depend on, I'll patch the desktop file
<Riddell> Tonio_: we don't depend on scim
<kwwii> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum......... how did that come then ?
<Tonio_> hey kwwii ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop recommends it, so it is installed by default I guess
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you install a language that needs scim then it'll install
<Riddell> scim-qtimm, skim only
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't have chinese or japanese here :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum right.......... strange........; let's remove it to find out where does that come from........ maybe an issue with french packages
<Jucato> kwwii: just rebooted. the boot messages text color was changed to blue right? (imho, kinda bit difficult to read). anyway still got the funky usplash bug I mentioned :)
<kwwii> Jucato: you should definitely report a bug
<Riddell> Jucato: I changed that, before it was coming up as close to black for me
<kwwii> as I have no idea why several progress bars are showing :-(
<Tonio_> Riddell: removed it , no issue........ maybe some strange dependancies on a package I've tested last week....
<Jucato> Riddell: ah
<marseillai_> thanks riddell i'll take a look at that
<Jucato> kwwii: and it's showing up in the middle of the screen, not below the progress bar
<kwwii> Jucato: but are you seeing more than one progress bar?
<Jucato> kwwii: yes :)
<Jucato> and more than 4 of them... the progress bars are scrolling w/ the text too :D
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> please, enter a bug
<Jucato> will do
<Tonio_> I can't wait to start on multimedia with feisty+1.... so many things to do there...
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed!
<Jucato> kwwii: looks like it has been reported already in bug 78324
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78324 in usplash "non-quiet mode text scrolls over progress bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78324
<kwwii> Jucato: which resolution are you running?
<Jucato> um... how do I check? I guess it would be 1024x768 (the highest this thing can use)
<Jucato> kwwii: I think that bug is a bit different from what I'm experiencing, but the general behavior is the same...
<Jucato> I'm not sure if the bug reporter is using feisty or not
<Riddell> Hobbsee: lots of libraries work with crypto
<kwwii> Jucato: well, I'll see what I can do
<Jucato> kwwii: I won't file a separate bug then?
<kwwii> Jucato: no need, it seems
<Jucato> ok. I'll just add my comments on that bug and mark it as confirmed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: doesnt appear to be any that actually work with kleopatra though
<kwwii> Jucato: cool
<Jucato> done :)
<kwwii> Jucato: the biggest problem with fixing this is that to do it, one has to rebuild the usplash again and again and test it :-)
<Jucato> ouch...
<kwwii> yeah, you can say that loudly - not exactly what an artist wants to spend his time on
<Jucato> :(
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I can help you test it if you like
<Jucato> _StefanS_: were you able to get that "bug" I mentioned? (just checking)
<Jucato> or rather question
<_StefanS_> Jucato: eh what bug ?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: must have missed it
<Jucato> logout dialog. you can't use cursor keys. bug or future feature? :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well that was solved long time ago
<_StefanS_> Jucato: did we talk about that?
<_StefanS_> did/didnt
<Jucato> ah just wasn't uploaded yet or something?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: should be..
<Jucato> hm...
<_StefanS_> let me check
<Hobbsee> must be almost time for me to remove the edgy chroot, if feisty's almost done
<Jucato> anyway, now that I've told you, I'm deleting the note from basket :D
<Hobbsee> must be time for a new name, too...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: the arrow keys work for me
<Jucato> hm...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: in both feistys I have here
<Tonio_> allee: FYI, there is a little bug in digikam with servicemenus desktop file
<Jucato> hm.. it might be the widget style that I'm using... let me check
<_StefanS_> Jucato: that should have any effect I think..
<Tonio_> allee french translation contains iso chars so it won't work correctly...
<allee> Tonio_: the UTF-8 encoding
<_StefanS_> Jucato: shouldn't !
<_StefanS_> Jucato: damn .. keyboard day
<Tonio_> allee yes I just did the patch, I'll ping you and upstream once tested to fix
<Tonio_> allee I'll upload to ubuntu once the freeze ends
<Jucato> _StefanS_: won't hur to try :)
<allee> Tonio_: it's fixed in svn already
<Jucato> hurt*
<Tonio_> allee, hum let's diff with svn then ;)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ofcourse not
<allee> Tonio_: kde svn, not alitoh svn
<Tonio_> allee yep, I'll merge the diff then
<Jucato> _StefanS_: see I was right. it's because of my beautiful widget style :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: which one is that ?
<allee> Tonio_: great! I'm busy with fai fixes currently
<Jucato> _StefanS_: Domino
<_StefanS_> Jucato: is it any good? could you post me a screenshot ?
<Jucato> of Domino?
<Jucato> let me get from KDE-Look
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes, I just saw it there
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nevermind, I will try it now
<Tonio_> allee will send you the patch for debian
<_StefanS_> Jucato: do you know of a current beryl installation howto for feisty ?
<Jucato> um nope...
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: it's going thru main now - just wait
<Hobbsee> er, NEW, not main
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: what does that mean?
<Jucato> lol! it would never be in main right? at least not until it gets the licensing stuff ironed out
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: archive admisn are picking over it, checkign it's OK, before they put it into feisty
<Hobbsee> hopefully not
<Hobbsee> and they've done a lot of work, with MOTU
<_StefanS_> oka
<rouzic> Hi all
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Tonio_> allee do you have svn access to digikam ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> allee french translation is a bit ugly, I'd like to fix it
<Tonio_> allee great I'll send you a diff then
<allee> Tonio_: well, I'm a bit confused about the i18n handling of the desktop files.  Normaly scripty extracts them and later merges translations back.  Something is borked in this respect currently.
<allee> Tonio_: send me the patch and I try to clarify the procedure
<Tonio_> allee sure.
<Tonio_> allee well the point is that the french translation has a big grammar issue so.......... ;)
<Tonio_> do what you can with the patch, but I'll fix it for ubuntu at least ;)
<allee> Tonio_: hehe
<Tonio_> allee alle(at)ubuntu.com ?
<allee> Tonio_: allee@kubuntu.org  or u.c  whatever you prefer
* Hobbsee waves the magic wand at allee 
* allee is stupified
<allee> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tonio_> allee email sent
<Hobbsee> heya allee!
<allee> Hobbsee: good news for you.  digikam enhanced the read eye correction tool.  So maybe there's a hope for the picutre you send me ... ;)
<heno> I'm testing Kubuntu WinFOSS on a Win 2000 install. For Scribus I'm told that people who don't run WinXP yu need to download GDI+ which takes you to a Microsoft site, which in turn wants to run a Genuine Windows validation check ...
<Hobbsee> allee: yay!
<Hobbsee> allee: take decent pics in spain.  that's easy.
<heno> all in all, quite nasty
<Hobbsee> heno: ugh
<allee> Hobbsee: I'll try my best, but have not much hope.  I know my shots
<Hobbsee> allee: :)
<Hobbsee> allee: more importantly, did you want to handle the new basket?
<Riddell> heno: sounds like a good reson for people to move to Kubuntu
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: cool riddel showed up
<allee> Hobbsee: not right now.  I'm fighting to get fai into shape for feisty.
<heno> Riddell: true. Are you happy with that? I could add some explanatory text
<Hobbsee> allee: fair enough
<heno> like have done with Java for OOo in the past
<kwwii> Jucato: can you do this for me? "cat /etc/usplash.conf"
<heno> 'this application requires a library ...'
<Riddell> heno: it's no ideal but I can't think of a better way, some text in the winfoss app explaining it would be good
<Jucato> kwwii: ah 800x600
<heno> ok
<heno> Anyway, it's basically a dupe of bug #1 :) (or a side-effect of it)
<rbrunhuber> heno : lol
<heno> ooh, but it's really nasty. The way MS wants to validate win Win install is via the browser, which in turn means installing an MS Genuine Advantage plugin in *Firefox*
<heno> that's really nasty :(
<Riddell> MS install a firefox plugin?
<Riddell> or there is a plugin that has to be installed for MS to allow you to use your computer?
<kwwii> Jucato: and what size/res monitor do you have?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, it's called windows.
<Hobbsee> *g*
<Jucato> kwwii: 14", max res is 1024x768
<kwwii> Jucato: freaky...I cannot figure out why it does that
<kwwii> Jucato: the numbers seem to show that it should not overlap
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> usplash.conf xres=800 yres=600. that means usplash is using 800x600 right? :(
<kwwii> the progress bar starts at 321 (down from the top) and it 8 pixels high, so it goes to 329...but the text box starts at 407
<kwwii> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> weird...
<heno> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~henrik/temp/genuineAdvantage.png
* Jucato just hates it when pixel computates just don't line up as expected :(
<heno> MS Wants me to install their plugin in firefox and use that to validate my windows install
<heno> before I can download GDI+ which is needed for Scribus
<Riddell> heno: well, nice to know they support free software I guess
<kwwii> Jucato: forget that, I found the problem
<heno> yeah, I'll validate with Explorer thanks
<kwwii> well, I didn't find it, but I will fix it :-)
<Jucato> kwwii: ooh nice ;)
<heno> Don't want any MS plugins in firefox
<heno> I guess I can safely assume that there is no malware on on the MS site? :)
<heno> (depends on your definition I guess)
<Riddell> abattoir: new oem-installer is lovely
<abattoir> Riddell: aah, saw me update the wiki? thanks :)
<abattoir> Riddell: but it's mainly due to kwwii's wallpaper :)
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> abattoir: yes, and I tested it yesterday (see planet)
* abattoir checks
<abattoir> Riddell: you got the ugly motif style in the screenshot though :(
<abattoir> oh you mention that(/me reads it fully)
<kwwii> Riddell: just commited a fix for Jucato's problem
<Jucato> kwwii: thanks :)
<kwwii> Jucato: thanks for finding the bug :-)
<Jucato> :D
<abattoir> Riddell: thanks :)
<Jucato> kwwii: I was thinking about it since I know that a number of people have disabled quiet to see boot messages, while not sacrificing your beautiful artwork :D
<Riddell> kwwii: ok, it won't get into beta though
<_StefanS_> heno: whats the performance of that virtualbox ?
<heno> _StefanS_: very good IMO, but then I have a fast system
* Riddell reboots to install
<_StefanS_> heno: what would that be ?
<kwwii> Riddell: sure, just as long as it makes it in before the final release :-)
<heno> amd64 4000+ with 2gb ram
* kwwii reboots into the updated system, brb
<heno> here is a review with a benchmark http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=56
<heno> where virtualbox comes out well
<heno> also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/VirtualBox
<_StefanS_> heno: well my Core2 2.33ghz / 3gb should handle that fine then.. thanks for the links
<heno> I would think so, yes. I can happily run several VMs at once
<icefox> Hey there, I made a little game http://www.icefox.net/programs/?program=Anigma and even made a debian/ dir for it, any chance I could get a debian-dev to help me get it in debian?
<Hobbsee> icefox: try #debian-mentors on oftc
<bddebian> Heya
<icefox> ok
<icefox> thanks
* kwwii installs virtualbox to do some testing...wish me luck :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: good luck :)
<Tonio_> someone there, can you connect to cups with kdeprint ?
<Tonio_> when I try to configure the server, my login and password are not accepted...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I get a dialog that some stuff was not recognized
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should at a patch for this, I put that on my todo..... looks like certain options are not recognized by kdeprintrc
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes that's very common when cups is updated, kdeprint doesn't consider those options
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm pretty sure there is a patch svn of on their bts, I'll have a look toonight
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> first test is to diff kdeprint with svn I guess
<mhb> hi all
<kwwii> heno: which version are we supposed to test? herd5?
<heno> kwwii: the latest daily
<heno> kwwii: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ and such
<Riddell> kwwii: we're trying to release beta this week remember? :)
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, that is why I asked (I didn't know where the current stuff is)
<kwwii> I couldn't find a link in the wiki search
<Riddell> kwwii: top of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles
<heno> I'm seeing some installer wierdness with the Kubuntu installer (running in VirtualBox) http://people.ubuntu.com/~henrik/temp/installer-wierdness.png Is this known, or perhaps a virtualbox issue?
<_StefanS_> heno: have you tried to minimize/resize the window to force an update to the contents ?
<heno> _StefanS_: minimise/restore does nothing, a resize makes it slightly better: http://people.ubuntu.com/~henrik/temp/slightly-better.png
<_StefanS_> heno: I think its a vm issue..
<_StefanS_> heno: but we cant be sure
<heno> ok, we'll get people testing it on real hardware too
* kwwii moves to the kitchen (closer to the wlan), gets a cup of coffee and waits for the download :-)
<Hobbsee> night all
<Riddell> heno: that certainly isn't known
<heno> Riddell: ok, I'll test on real hardware too (you may have done so already)
<heno> it's just the i386 desktop
<lontra> so i told the installer to skip with downloading packages (i.e. cancel); i'm installing feisty, btw, and apparently ubiquity is still running but i don't see any dialog any more
<lontra> is the installer still working?
* kdefreak --> lunch
<TheInfinity> > [17:34:03]  <stpierre> if you don't have the deliver binary, then you have a horribly broken cyrus install. reinstall. <-- should that make an alert when i get this from cyrus channel with ubuntu packages? ;)
<Riddell> I don't even know what cyrus is
<TheInfinity> pop3 / imap with sieve scripts and some other extras ;)
<sebas> An IMAP server.
<sebas> Ah, more than that even.
<Riddell> oh, that
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : Cyrus is a way to have a really frustrating day or two or three :-)
<Riddell> most mail servers are
<TheInfinity> with courier i had less problems - but courier imap means no sieve scripts -> damn *g*
<rbrunhuber> TheInfinity : Same here at cyrus the installation is a real mess (at least for me), with courier the server side filtering is
<Tonio_> nothing's better than postfix/uw-imap for me :)
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : But hast postfix a good way for server side filtering?
<Tonio_> a bit hard to configure for something specific, but all MTAs are nowadays....
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: spam filter ?
<TheInfinity> spam filter is server site - with procmail - which is the problem of it ;)
<TheInfinity> procmail -> cyrus does not work :D
<TheInfinity> -> all mails lost
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_:  No, filtering for list an and so
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: you can use amavisd
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: rbl/sbl ?
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: if so, yes it does it perfectly
<Tonio_> I use it it a few lists, including spamhaus
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: is that what yo're talking about ?
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : spam filter is no problem. Just let's call if server side  "mail sorting"
<rbrunhuber> *if/it
<Tonio_> ah yes, okay, of course it works
<Tonio_> you can do lots of rules, as with any other mta
<giangy> 'evening guys
<Riddell> hello giangy
<giangy> hi Riddell :-)
<giangy> we want k3b 1.0 in feisty :P
<Riddell> that's right
<heno> does the kubuntu installer use apport?
<Riddell> heno: that's a good question
<Riddell> heno: cjwatson did have the code for that but I'm not sure if he enabled it
<heno> I got a crash, but not a useful report
<heno> using the back button a few times gives a reproduceable crash, but not decent backtrace
<Riddell> did it pop up a dialogue with the backtrace?
<heno> Riddell: it did, but only 2-3 lines
* heno runs it again
<Riddell> sigh, my bandwidth has broken
<Riddell> must get new ISP
<heno> Riddell: 94197 with syslog but no apport report
<heno> I still have the session running if you need more info
<Tm_T> I wonder if I should/not should apply ubuntu membership
<mhb> Tm_T: you must consider yourself worthy first
<mhb> Tm_T: that's the ultimate test :o)
<Tm_T> mhb: I know, and this struggle has been going on 2 years now (:
<Tm_T> can't remember how many times it's been suggested/asked to me
<zbenjamin> hi@ all
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_:  r u here?
<zbenjamin> i have problems with locales on herd 5 testcd
<zbenjamin> i can write no umlauts
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: i'm here
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_: i'm on my new kubuntu install ;-)
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: good, did it work besides that umlaut problem ?
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: dont know how to fix that problem, be sure to file a bug..
<_StefanS_> I'm away again
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_:  somtimes i get SIGABRT when closing systemsettings
<zbenjamin> and i had a problem with the installer
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: are you own 64bit?
<zbenjamin> but everything else is working fine
<_StefanS_> argh own/on
<zbenjamin> no 32bit
<_StefanS_> latest updates?
<zbenjamin> yes 5 minutes ago i did a apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<_StefanS_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<zbenjamin> ah i'll checkt that
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_:  only a kernel update
<zbenjamin> but i will download it
<_StefanS_> but be sure to report bugs, and please do a search first to see if they have been reported before
<zbenjamin> where to report?
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: ok then, shouldn't make much of a difference
<_StefanS_> launchpad.net
<_StefanS_> gotta go on the wireless, brb
<Riddell> heno: thanks, looks like the apport code isn't in the kde frontend I'll add it back after beta (and fix that bug at the same time)
<heno> Riddell: cool
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: look at the topic in the channel for those links, btw
<heno> (testing is useful it seems :) )
<zbenjamin> seems to be a bug my $LANG tells my i have de_DE.UTF-8 but my locales.gen says  de_AT@euro ISO-8859-15
<kwwii> heno: having some problems with virtualBox...the resolution it does is the same as my real resolution so I only see part of the window (and there is no way to scroll, in addition to the mouse escape key not working)
<kwwii> heno: do you know if there is a way to reduce the resolution?
<heno> kwwii: if you change the resolution in kde/gnome it should adapt to that
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_:  hm what can it be when i use the KDE integrated update and i get a messagebox that tells me : debconf wrong nice value
<heno> or you can just run it in full screen mode
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: well its a known bug, AFAIK..
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: its adept running debconf..
<kwwii> heno: ok, I'll try the fullscreen mode
<heno> kwwii: Ctrl+F
<zbenjamin> okay i use apt-get anyway
<heno> (using the right Ctrl key
<kwwii> ahhh, maybe that is what I was missing with the mouse escape
<zbenjamin> back
<_StefanS_> kwwii: is there a way to show messages while booting, without removing quiet ?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: like toggling the boot details (?)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nope
<_StefanS_> kwwii: mmkay..
<zbenjamin> where is the $LANG environment variable intialized
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: /etc/profile probably.
<kwwii> Riddell: did the new color scheme make it in yet?
<kwwii> Riddell: asking because they are not in the daily build yet
<Riddell> kwwii: guess not then
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know when you'll include them?
<kwwii> they were in my push a few days ago as well (which I mentioned to you)
<zbenjamin> 
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_: strange it seems that not all apps have the problems
<zbenjamin> _StefanS_:  i think i found the problem
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: ok, good to hear
<zbenjamin> some fonts don't support umlauts
<zbenjamin> On suse i used Arial for my editors and it seems Arial turns into Ani on kubuntu. And Ani don't support umlauts
<_StefanS_> zbenjamin: well you should install the msttcorefonts
<zbenjamin> nice apt-get install msttcorefonts and it just runs..... if i think about suse *horror*
<Riddell> kwwii: they should be included then
* ryanakca almost done with basket... Hobbsee said to do what with it once it was done?
<Alpha_Cluster> does anyone know if mounted removable disks will ever come up with a picture that is not a iPod?>
<kwwii> Riddell: erm, it seems it is a problem with the settings in kde that point it to the name of the colorscheme (not the name of the file)
<mhb> Alpha_Cluster: they do, at least here
<Alpha_Cluster> realy?
<mhb> Alpha_Cluster: pen drive is a pen drive, mp3 player is an ipod-like player etc.
<Alpha_Cluster> my flash drive keeps mounting as an iPod i should point out im in 7.04
* mhb too
<Alpha_Cluster> hmm
<kwwii> anyone running edgy?
<kwwii> can someone tell me the name of the colorscheme file that is set as default in edgy?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I do, let me boot it
<_StefanS_> kwwii: where should I look for it ?
<kwwii> systemsettings-->appearance-->colors
<Alpha_Cluster> it starts with a k...
<kwwii> _StefanS_: sorry for making you go through so much work - I could have figured it out somehow too
<_StefanS_> kwwii: its ok, i've booted a default edgy now
<Riddell> kwwii: which file is it?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: KubuntuColors.ksrc
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yes, exactly
<_StefanS_> kwwii: KubuntuColours.ksrc
<_StefanS_> with an 'u' also ;)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I want to know the name that is in the file itself
<_StefanS_> kwwii: KubuntuColours.kcsrc
<_StefanS_> ok
<ryanakca> kwwii: need any help with anything while basket builds?
<_StefanS_> kuseven
<kwwii> _StefanS_: excellent, thanks so much...sorry for bothering
<_StefanS_> kwwii: no prob just let me know, I've got all the *ubuntus in vmware at hand
<kwwii> for some reason I cannot build the kernel module for vmware with the latest kernel
<Riddell> kwwii: kubuntuColours.kcsrc doesn't actually get used by default, most of the colours are in kdeglobals
<kwwii> Riddell: now I understand why it still had the old colors :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: but still, it did not select the theme per default as the name it was looking for no longer existed
<kwwii> blah, that is a nasty way to do the colors
<kwwii> why set a default colorscheme file when it is hard coded like that?
<kwwii> lol, and things are defined twice in that file
<\sh> kwwii: there is an update package for vmware with latest kernels
<\sh> but starting vmware doesn't work anyhow
<\sh> kwwii: http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update108.tar.gz
<kwwii> \sh: lol, thanks :-)
<\sh> kwwii: think about that: you can compile the kernel modules...but starting vmware brings a lib loading error...and it just fails...I have the same problems with my vmware-server crap...so my private laptop needs a downgrade to edgy or dapper ,-)
<kwwii> \sh: yeah, I know the feeling
<\sh> and my english tonight is crap, too...too much gentoo emerge -u world fightings
<kwwii> hehe
<\sh> since 6 hours I'm sitting now on this update...*gnarf* and I forgot to screen it before I started :(
<\sh> kwwii: but nice kde theme ... I hope your are responsible for that ,-)
<kwwii> \sh: for gentoo kde?
<\sh> kwwii: nope...kubuntu
<kwwii> hehe, yeah, you can blame me for that one
<\sh> but somehow my latest kernel won't boot anymore..some problems mit modload bla....
<kwwii> ouch
<crimsun> probably bug 93648
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93648 in linux-source-2.6.20 "2.6.20-12 fails to boot with ICH6 SATA (ahci_init_one/pci_iounmap BUG at lib/iomap.c:254)" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93648
<kwwii> \sh: are you going to be in berlin?
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, I've edited the kdeglobals file as well as the colorscheme file itself
<kwwii> (and added the missing changelog entries from today as well)
<Tonio_> re
<\sh> kwwii: I actually don't know...I'm trying to get off from office...
<kwwii> hehe
<sebas> Berlin == Linuxtag?
<Tonio_> hum, I'm getting nuts with that kdeprint issue........
<\sh> sebas: yepp
* sebas plans to go there as well.
<Tonio_> hey \sh, sebas, kwwii
<kwwii> hi Tonio_
<\sh> evening Tonio_ :)
<sebas> hey Tonio|nuts
<Tonio_> can one of you confirm that you get an error while going in kdeprint, then select "configure server"
* sebas checks.
<Tonio_> talks about unknown options here
<sebas> Is that the kcontrol thing?
<\sh> I couldn't add a printer today via systemsettigns/Printer
<sebas> Or the normal print dialog?
<Tonio_> sebas: yes
<sebas> Ok
<Tonio_> \sh: yes sometimes happen with updates, you have to purge and reinstall cupsys and delete ~/ .kde/share/config/kdeprintrc and share/apps/kdeprint
<sebas> Some error (looks like an empty configfile), no crash but setup wizard.
<Tonio_> \
<Tonio_> sebas: yes, it just tels me that some options are unknown and therefore I will not be able to change them right ?
<\sh> Tonio_: I'll try it tomorrow
<sebas> And a KDE logo which is like from kde 2.0
<sebas> Tonio_: yes
<sebas> Some options were not recognized by this configuration tool. They will be left untouched and you won't be able to change them.
<sebas> defaultauthtype = Basic
<Tonio_> \sh: if the problem is that you were not able to select anything else but a windows shared printer, we're talking about the same thing.
<Tonio_> \just purge packages and settings and reinstall, worked for me
<Tonio_> sebas: yes I get the same issue
<\sh> Tonio_: I just didn't have a printer installed, then I gone into admin mode, and try to add a printer...and then nothing...
<sebas> Printing generally works fine for me though.
<Tonio_> sebas: I thought about new options in the latest cups version, but defaultauthtype is an old one
<\sh> not even a krashhandler dialog or something...
<sebas> I think that is one of linux' subsystems that is done really well.
<Tonio_> sebas: I guess the error message is not good, the error is something else.... I'll look at the code eventually
<sebas> HM ok
* sebas goes on writing then 
<Tonio_> \sh: when you say nothing, you mean you were not able to click on "local printer" or "tcp network printer" or so right ?
<\sh> Tonio_: no the add printer dialog doesn't appear
<Tonio_> \sh: ouch........
<Tonio_> \sh: on feisty ?
<\sh> Tonio_: yepp
<\sh> on egdy it works like charm
<Tonio_> \sh: hum........ if I were you I would simply delete the ~ kdeprint files and restart kde.....
<Tonio_> \sh: should be profile related issue since it globally works for everyone on feisty
<\sh> Tonio_: will do tomorrow morning...I just want to finish my gentoo upgrade here...it takes ages :(
<Tonio_> \sh: that's gentoo :)
<\sh> Tonio_: well it's the server of my root server sponsor :)
<Tonio_> \sh: gentoo on a server ? nonsense........
<Tonio_> gentoo is the exact thing that we don't wan't on a server
<\sh> Tonio_: no...it was my idea in the past, when I didn't know ubuntu ,-)
<Tonio_> the purpose of a server is to be available all the time... and as long as gentoo takes ages to upgrade, it i a nonsense using it ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: why not debian, or centos ?
<Tonio_> \sh: gentoo is nice, but not very adapted to production server usage in my opinion
<\sh> Tonio_: because I was a gentoo dev (de) for some time...:(
<sebas> How long are gentoo releases maintained / supported after a new version is out?
<sebas> Just asking this myself, no ranting here =)
<Tonio_> \sh: that explains :)
<\sh> stable releases of gentoo? never saw it
<sebas> not the ~ thing :P
<\sh> new version upgrade == upgrade your system...new glibc == compile your fcking whole software with it
<Tonio_> sebas: gentoo doesn't have any stable release support concept
<\sh> even in != ~ trees ;)
<sebas> So "not" would be the answer
<Tonio_> sebas: and if you only perform upgrades for example once a month, be ready for 30 hours compiling........
<sebas> I know, I tried it.
<sebas> I was just wondering about support
<Tonio_> sebas: that's why I think gentoo is the worst system for production servers :)
<Tonio_> sebas: ah, well there is none :)
<sebas> yeah, I know all that =)
<sebas> Must be fun, like following KDE 4 trunk =)
<Tonio_> gentoo is like a debian unstable that would never stable
<Tonio_> perpetual dev cycle......... ;)
<sebas> I especially disliked the slow tools for portage, but I understood that that has changed
<\sh> ok...gentoo upgrade finished...no dead people
<\sh> cu tomorrow :)
<ajmitch> bye \sh :)
<Tm_T> \sh_away: what about souls you've sold?
<claydoh> omg using linux since 2002 and I am compiling my first kernel lol
<Tm_T> claydoh: why compiling kernel?
<claydoh> just because
<Tm_T> don't understand
<claydoh> and to check out if it fixes a bug for me
* Tm_T does svn up for his kde stuff
<claydoh> bug 85488
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85488 in sane-backends "Canon Lide25 (plustek backend) scanner does not scan via gui" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85488
<claydoh> a gentoo bug report mentioned a kenel config so i am trying it out
<claydoh> and cuz I never did it before
<claydoh> and i am slightly crazy
<claydoh> and I really want my scanner to work :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-21
<lotusleaf> I, for one, welcome out Kubuntu dev overlords
<lotusleaf> our*
<lotusleaf> represent!
<yacoob> Hi folks. Is feisty going to have some better default firefox theme?
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: heh
<Hobbsee> yacoob: we dont do firefox stuff
<yacoob> Current one breaks (loses the color) when I move through the menu...
<lotusleaf> yacoob, #ubuntu+1
<yacoob> Hobbsee, well, someone takes and packages default theme for firefox, or is it stock ff theme?
<Hobbsee> yacoob: kubuntu doesnt even install firefox by default.
<yacoob> allright.
<lotusleaf> hmm.. a Kubuntu firefox theme...
<lotusleaf> with happy dancing dragons!
<yuriy> firedragon
<yuriy> would that be redundant?
<lotusleaf> a foxy dragon :P
<yacoob> thing is, I changed kde looks, and wanted ff to match it.
<yacoob> Mission impossible, it seems.
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: *grin*
<lotusleaf> yacoob, maybe the kind folks in #ubuntu-offtopic can assist you
<Hobbsee> yacoob: yes, i hope to make a firefox-kde for feisty+1
<lotusleaf> yacoob, have you tried Konqueror?
<lotusleaf> yacoob, or #kubuntu-offtopic even :)
<yacoob> you think browsing the web with #kubuntu-offtopic would do? Must try that :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<yacoob> but seriously, konq don't cut it, mostly due to lack of some extensions and good delicious integration
<yacoob> (konqlicious is a start, but not enough :)
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: morning :)
<Hobbsee> heya Tm_T
* Hobbsee files a request for the removal of kdar
<lotusleaf> weee!
<lotusleaf> one nail in the kdar coffin
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya jjesse!
<lotusleaf> finally the elaborate thread @ lp will end
<Tm_T> kdar?
<lotusleaf> exactly
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: building basket
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: cool
<lotusleaf> !kdar > Tm_T
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: aparrently ana is packaging it for debian at the moment ,so i'm not sure if it'll be needed
<claydoh> is there a way to change the logout to the 'stock' kde one?
<claydoh> trying to answer a forum question
<claydoh> some seem to want konqui back
* ryanakca rolls his eyes...
<ryanakca> Well, it's just another reason for that Kolab server :D
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: true.  or being more in touch with debian
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: what were you saying about kontact?
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdar/+bug/94274
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94274 in kdar "please remove kdar (source and binary) from the archive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ryanakca> kontact/kdepim
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: kdepim?  i need to put in a patch for it, and need to get testing for it, i guess.
* Hobbsee will do that post-beta, after upstream tests the patch a bit
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee, thanks, glad it's finally reaching a resolution
<ryanakca> yeah, but this morning?
<lotusleaf> I've been subscribed to that bug so I'll be following the results in e-mail :)
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: true.
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: it's only reaching it now because they say that it works, but it doesnt seem to.  and we can still get the soruce if we ever want to
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: dunno about this morning
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee, there should be a working alternative eventually, as I mentioned the other day the developers of XFCE's Xarchiver may be working on dar support for Xarchiver.
<Hobbsee> nice
<Tm_T> oh joy, this is fun
<Tm_T> akregator triggers ktts no matter what settings are
<Hobbsee> ktts?
<Hobbsee> oh, that's the speech thing, iirc?
<Tm_T> yes
<ryanakca> hmm... is it just me & and my kontact, but is Riddell's last email blank?
<Tm_T> crap =)
<Tm_T> I want this silenced! =)
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee, Tm_T :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<bddebian> Heya ryanakca
<Tm_T> Jucato: har
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: question: I asked _StefanS_ a few days ago if it were possible to revert to the original KDE logout dialog box (while keeping the fade effect) and he told me how. is it ok to sort of spread that info? some users are asking in the forums (KFN)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: presume so - what does it involve?
<Jucato> adding 2 lines in ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<Jucato> [Logout]  doUbuntuLogout=0
<Hobbsee> should be fine
<Hobbsee> ie, a config file shouldnt be able to break much
<Jucato> ok. sometimes I don't know which info would be preferred to be kept internal (if there are any :P)
<jjesse> people don't like the new logout screen?
<jjesse> man the people in the room above me are loud
<Jucato> I've tested it and it works
* Hobbsee likes it
<Jucato> jjesse: well, for now just one or two
<Jucato> I like it, but would probably want a more themeable one in the future, like KDM :)
<Jucato> one advantage of the older logout dialog is that you could change the logout image at the side, I guess
<jjesse> ah interesting
<Jucato> http://www.kde-artists.org/logout
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i didnt get a blank email.  i dont think, anyway
<Jucato> claydoh!!! :)
<claydoh> Jucato: :P
<claydoh> w00t i found a fix for my pet bug
<Jucato> which bug is that? :D
<Jucato> did you receive my PM over at KFN? :D
<claydoh>  bug 85488
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85488 in sane-backends "Canon Lide25 (plustek backend) scanner does not scan via gui" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85488
<Jucato> aaah
<claydoh> not kde related per se
<Jucato> I must be lucky my HP PSC's scanner functions survived the upgrade to feisty :D
<claydoh> well if my cheap mustek scanner hadn't died, my cheaper canon would never have been purchased :)
<claydoh> but it does involve a kernel config option
<Jucato> ouch?
<claydoh> well i compiled my first ever kernel, and one very small change fixed it for those using plustek sane backend
<claydoh> now if it gets fixed before release....
<Jucato> hm.... imho it should :)
<Hobbsee> claydoh: what's the fix?
<claydoh> disableing 'usb selective suspend/resume'
<claydoh> which is marked 'experimental'
<Hobbsee> ahh
<claydoh> probably breaks more important stuff
<Hobbsee> yes, you should.  linux-source-2.6.20 is already a package on that bug, so i'd suggest modifying the description, by adding "fix:  disable usb selective suspend/resume" to the end
<Hobbsee> dunno.  that's for the kernel devs to decide
<Hobbsee> possibly ask benc on irc.  if he's around
<Hobbsee> he might shove you off, being very busy, of course
<claydoh> well the plustek backend could probably be fixed as well
<claydoh> on sane'send
<Hobbsee> got a fix for that too?'
<claydoh> heck no, that would involve code
<Hobbsee> hehe
<claydoh> as opposed to bug searches and goole useage
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> shouldn't Ubuntu be getting GNOME 2.18 by now?
* Jucato does the unthinkable and installs ubuntu-desktop
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hmm... kk
<ryanakca> nooo!
* ryanakca rushes to save Jucato's life...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no!!!!  stay away from the dark side!  :P
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> just want to spy on what the enemy's doing >:)
<ryanakca> We know the dark side has cookies... but did you know that the ones they keep for us, the blue ones, are full of cyanide?
<Jucato> I don't want their cookies! would you eat cookies from people that use a foot for a logo? :D
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca mutters about teachery and Jucato and gets back to his science
<Jucato> wow! "Need to get 158MB/160MB of archives. After unpacking 684MB will be used."
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: If ana doesn't end up packaging it, mind letting me know?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> it's not on packages qa thingo
<jjesse> quick question: against what package would you assign bug 88426
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88426 in Ubuntu "kmenuedit does not save changes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88426
<Hobbsee> jjesse: the PEBKAC package
<jjesse> Hobbsee: grin :)
<Jucato> lol signs of impending doom! that was a hard freeze :)
<Hobbsee> ah, kdebase.  i'm still waiting for it to load, but i'd say its' pebkac
* ryanakca is guessing... kdebase
<ryanakca> pebkac?
<jjesse> ok i'll assign it against kdebase
<Hobbsee> mmm...perhaps not
<jjesse> i can't reproduce it
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<jjesse> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<Hobbsee> its' kde-systemsettings, i'd say
<Hobbsee> maybe kcontrol
<Hobbsee> the latter is in kdebase
<ryanakca> kmenuedit is kmenuedit
<ryanakca> apt-cache show kmenuedit
<Jucato> Hobbsee: kmenuedit is in kdebase
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you really want to know if the guy was running sudo kmenuedit
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ryanakca> or no
<ryanakca> Filename: pool/main/k/kdebase/kmenuedit_3.5.6-0ubuntu16_amd64.deb
<Hobbsee> File "<string>", line 8, in kcontrol_bridge_create_displayconfig
<Hobbsee> making me wonder if it's in kcontrol
* ryanakca points to kdebase
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jjesse> ok ewill do
<Hobbsee> jjesse: with a "cant connect to X server" error, it's usually either a buggy program, or that the user has run sudo $app, not kdesu $app, or just $app
<jjesse> Hobbsee: thanks that's what i was wondering if he was using sudo as i can't reproduce it
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'd ask
<Jucato> "Needs Info" :D
* Jucato gets back to reading...
<jjesse> thanks guys (and girls)
<Jucato> s/girls/girl
<jjesse> yeah
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> Zerlinna should hang out here more often so that it would be "girls" :D
<jjesse> mmmm girls :)
<Jucato> for now we have to bear with the sexy lady from .au who wiels a long pointy stick of doom
<Jucato> wields*
<jjesse> ducks
<Jucato> quacks
* claydoh gobbles
<claydoh> leftover turkey makes yummy sandwhiches
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm sure you'll cope.
<Jucato> :D
<ajmitch> how we'll cope is beyond me
* Jucato has never been able to cope w/ that pointy stick
<Hobbsee> heh
* ryanakca sleeps
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Jucato: you was from where?
<Jucato> last time I checked, I'm from the Philippines and am still here :)
<Tm_T> aah, roger
<Tm_T> just wondered
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sure?
<Tm_T> mainly because it's night in Europe
<Jucato> lol ;)
<Jucato> it's 10AM here :)
<Tm_T> 0411
<Jucato> UTC+2?
<Tm_T> that means 0212 now in France etc
<Tm_T> Jucato: Roger
<Jucato> nah, 0312 in France and Berlin
<Jucato> they're UTC+1 (afaik)
<Tm_T> hmm, true, my bad :)
<Tm_T> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=54968
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: Jucato meet kclock, if you havent already.
<Hobbsee> nice
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I use kclock, that's why I know when it's morning there ;)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: meet the clock kicker applet :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> that's kclock
<Jucato> it is?
<yuriy> good morning
<yuriy> (take that, kclock!)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hi yuriy!
* Jucato misses gamemank... :(
<Tm_T> anyone willing to try that patch or should I?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://edu.kde.org/widgets/kclock/
<yuriy> heh good call
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: too late for feisty
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: doesn't matter
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh
<Jucato> too late for anything :)
<Hobbsee> no, not too late for fixing things
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: early enough for feisty+1 (I doubt we can get KDE4 for that)
<Jucato> (for Tm_T, it is :D)
<Tm_T> Jucato: what you're trying to say?
<Jucato> nothing
* Jucato keeps quiet
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> now I'm stuck trying to figure out
<Tm_T> cruel you!
<Jucato> heh I was just teasing :)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: we'll see.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: we'll see what?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: the release schedules seem to be quite early - not sure on the plan yet
<Hobbsee> kde4
<Tm_T> well, I doubt, also I'm not sure we should drop KDE3 totally immediately
<Hobbsee> true
<Jucato> we probably couldn't anyway
<Tm_T> yes, there's dapper for "long stable" but it's year and hald old by then
<Jucato> (drop KDE 3.5.x completely)
<Jucato> KDE isn't recommending that either
<Tm_T> we aren't :)
<Tm_T> (who's we?)
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> ?
<Tm_T> I'm confusing you?
<Hobbsee> claydoh: poke
* Jucato pokes claydoh endlessly too
<Tm_T> Jucato: Hobbsee: related to that kopete thing, I'm considering to hack awaymessagemanager to kopete
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: to add it in, or take it out?
<Tm_T> well, there's no such thing atm so add it in ;)
<Tm_T> but that would be KDE4 first -thing to do
<Tm_T> ok, some server has just dropped
* Jucato notes that massive poking makes claydoh disconnect
<Jucato> netsplit
<Hobbsee> haha, oops
<Tm_T> slow netsplit then ;)
* Hobbsee o.O
<Hobbsee> different way to usual, too
<Tm_T> come to me, people!
<Jucato> wb splitters
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee pokes claydoh again
<Tm_T> why nobody poke me ever :(
* Hobbsee pokes Tm_T repeatedly
<Tm_T> \o/
* Jucato doesn't want to poke Tm_T
<Tm_T> afraid you might like it?
<Jucato> I'm not perverted :D
<Tm_T> sure?
<Jucato> um....
* Jucato having second thoughts
<ajmitch> Jucato: run away now
* Jucato puts his rubber shoes on and starts warming up
<Tm_T> ... warming up your poking stick?
<Jucato> that just doesn't sound right applied to someone else other than Hobbsee
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, I didn't mean that kind of stick
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> ugh! philippine mirror not workey... (
<Jucato> :(
<claydoh> Hobbsee: need to sharpen that stick I guess :)
<Hobbsee> claydoh: indeed.  benc appears to be online now
<claydoh> ok thanks
<Jucato> anyone one else having problems w/ repositories? even archive.ubuntu.com ones?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> ugh...
<Jucato> is it a coincidence that this happened as I'm trying to install GNOME? :D
<Jucato> uk.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be working...
<Jucato> will there be problems if I temporarily switch to the uk mirrors?
<Tm_T> Jucato: yes, your passport will be expired
<Jucato> good
<Jucato> I don't have one :D
<Tm_T> me neither, they doesn't offer those for us non-humans much
<Jucato> yeah they doesn't offer :)
<Skreech> Where do I go to get a alsa driver patch included for Feisty?
<Tm_T> I'm going to try and stress kopete-ktts plugin
<Hobbsee> Skreech: the feisty source for whatever package it's in?  sounds like a #kubuntu or #ubuntu question
<Skreech> Hobbsee: I don't want the driver :)
<Skreech> Gimmie a second let me confirm the patch works
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<Skreech> in Unrelated news when are we moving to the Diff version of apt?
<Hobbsee> we are?
<Jucato> the what?
<Skreech> They released a version f apt for debian that only pulls down diffs
<Skreech> Figured it would be nice for something as popular as ubuntu
<Skreech> The next best thing to building a p2p apt systems
<Skreech> -s
<Tm_T> Skreech: that along hurd kernel?
<Hobbsee> Skreech: probably will be discussed for feisty+1
<Skreech> :-)
<Skreech> A win for 56kers
<ajmitch> yay for ubuntu gnu/hurd
* Skreech waits for manchicken_ to chime in
* Jucato wonders if kde will run on gnu/hurd...
<Tm_T> Jucato: you're free to find out
<Jucato> but not capable of :)
<ajmitch> Jucato: sure
<Tm_T> Jucato: hm, vmware?
<Tm_T> or ~any other similar
<Jucato> ooh it runs on vmware?!? :O
<Skreech> Hobbsee: So in short fat chance?
<ajmitch>  http://www.h1.org/~ncryer/kde.png
<Skreech> I guess submitting a patch because I want to have sound isn't a big enough exception
<Hobbsee> Skreech: for feisty?  absolutely.
<Tm_T> Jucato: I assume so
<Hobbsee> Skreech: for apt, or waht?
<Jucato> ajmitch: oh yeah! I thought you meant Ubuntu/GNOME. forgot about that screenie :)
<Skreech> Hobbsee: no the alsa driver
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> crimsun: will know, when he comes back
<Tm_T> I wonder if gnu.org is runned in hurd
<Jucato> Tm_T: why?
<ajmitch> Tm_T: no, that would be pointless
* Jucato smells a punch line coming
<Tm_T> ajmitch: pointless?
<Jucato> bah :)
<ajmitch> the purpose of a webserver is to be useful & serve files
<Tm_T> and?
<ajmitch> and you won't get that with the hurd
<ajmitch> not for any length of time, anyway :)
<Tm_T> ajmitch: well how hurd can't be useful nor serve files?
<Tm_T> Jucato: punch line is something like http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<Tm_T> I wonder if hurd ever could've been even close as succesful as Linux if Linux wouldn't take the show back then
<Tm_T> I doubt
<Skreech> I really like the unlike other popular kernel software line
<Tm_T> and for those who don't know the history, maybe good place to start is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Hurd
<Jucato> Hurd would have probably been successful if they "finished" it on time...
<ajmitch> have you seen how slow & unstable it is?
* Hobbsee pokes ajmitch 
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: ok, I'll stop :)
<Tm_T> ajmitch: no, but I have seen how slow & unstable the development has been :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ack https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klamav/+bug/94312 please
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94312 in klamav "UVFe - klamav is broken with current clamav." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ajmitch> lots of changes
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: the thing is fubar'd now.
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, not like Linux, I'm sure, because Linux is more than just kernel, whole way of developing and being "community" and so on :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i either do that, or ask for it's removal
<Hobbsee> take your pick.
<Jucato> Tm_T: I was talking about Linux the kernel :)
<Skreech> aNYone got a nice error from adept?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: or we have clamav and clamav-legacy, which is clearly a bad idea
<ajmitch> why is klamav broken?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: because it uses the old version of clamav
<Hobbsee> and the new version of clamav in feisty doesnt work with it
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: and keescook didnt update both of them
<ajmitch> the new version that we've had for a month now?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ajmitch> how many other packages are affected?
<Hobbsee> not quite sure yet. rdepends of clamav appear to show that others may be.
<ajmitch> depending on how they use it - there have been a few uploads of clamav-related stuff
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: well, 3 break, according to unmet deps
<ajmitch> you've got a busy night then ;)
<Hobbsee> gurlchecker
<Tm_T> Jucato: same here
<Hobbsee> courier-filter-perl via a suggests
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: not that many then.
<ajmitch> how is gurlchecker affected?
<Hobbsee> well, it's not installable.  havent looked yet
<Tm_T> Jucato: but when you talk about "would it become as big/succesful" then the way od development comes important
<Skreech> Bah I think it's perl
<Skreech>  Does adept depend on perl?
<Tm_T> anyway, I stop here
<Hobbsee> ajmitch:   gurlchecker: Depends: libclamav1 (>= 0.88.4) but it is not installable
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ie, the old clamav
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: ah I see, apt-cache madison just split the output & I didn't see it
<ajmitch> find someone else to ACK the UVFe
<ajmitch> (for klamav)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: thanks
<Tm_T> btw kicker is really "in" kdebase, you need almost whole of it
<ajmitch> crimsun may still be alive
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<giangy> 'morning
<Skreech> hi
<nixternal> I guess it is morning here now, at least for the past 35 minutes :)
<giangy> heh :P
<giangy> here 06:37
<crimsun> mm, hit n' run
<crimsun> it'd have been lovely if Skreech had mentioned in more than a few passing words what the issue was (?)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh. yes.  thanks for the ack (klamav)
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> ->offline
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test the beta cd this afternoon on a macintel
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: crimsun seems to be away for a moment, who can I pping for this : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/87253
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87253 in alsa-driver "internal speakers do not work on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,In progress] 
<demiurge> Morning everyone.  I have a question about how drive icons are assigned to mounted items, could anyone help me with information about this?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nobody comes to mind
<Riddell> demiurge: large case statement in kdebase, the code is known to be a mess and it's not worth fixing because it's all changed in kde 4
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll try to reping him then :)
* Jucato thinks now demiurge has gotten an even better answer :)
<demiurge> It is good to hear, I really can't wait for the final of kde4.  Before I do throw in the towel, does anyone here understand the mime-types asigned to mounted files?  A .directory is a great work around for rw files systems but can't be used for ro file systems, is this more of a mount trick or deep in  kdebase and pointless to undertake?
<waylandbill> hi all. I'm a c++ programmer interested in assisting in the development of kubuntu.
* Jucato waves to waylandbill >:)
<Jucato> hm... why did my horns show up? :D
<demiurge> -lol-
<demiurge> What I would give to be able to wrap my head around c++...  I just can't break my c habits. -blush-
<Riddell> hi waylandbill, welcome along
* Mez wonders where some of his icons for Evo went
* Jucato wraps demiurge's head around C++
* Jucato runs away w/ Mez's icons
<Mez> well, all my evo icons
<demiurge> Ouch!
<Mez> brb
<Riddell> hi waylandbill, welcome along
<waylandbill> Riddell: thanks.
* genii sips a coffee and looks around
<Riddell> waylandbill: just now we're mostly needing testing for beta
<genii> Geez Jucato, are you in every channel?
<Riddell> waylandbill: although, if you want a c++ task, one has just come to mind
<demiurge> c++ has always been my undoing.  Can't say why, I understand it and can work in it but I always end up making cross over code falling back into c like design.
<waylandbill> Riddell: do tell.
<Riddell> waylandbill: adept has a patch to download the dist upgrade tool and run it
<Riddell> waylandbill: but it never deletes the files it has downloaded
<Riddell> waylandbill: so it needs a simple rm -r on the downloaded and extracted files
<Riddell> (or rather the equivalent in QFile)
<demiurge> Riddell: I know it is still in beta but I have a question for you, can I expect a linux style beta or a m$ style beta?
<Riddell> demiurge: ?
<Riddell> linux doesn't have betas as far as I know, they only seem to release RCs
<genii> Is there someone responsible for the way dpkg records/stores the get-selections stuff?
<Riddell> waylandbill: sound interesting?
<waylandbill> Riddell: I'll take a look.
<Riddell> waylandbill: apt-get source adept
<Riddell> waylandbill: debuild (from devscripts package) to build
<demiurge> Riddell: More or less, could you give me on a scale from 1 to 10 how stable kde4 is 9 being an up to date kde3.
<Riddell> waylandbill: edit once compiled and make in obj-xx directory
<Riddell> demiurge: 2
* Jucato thought it was 1 at this point :)
<Riddell> nah, it sometimes runs for more than 5 minutes without breaking
<Riddell> but not normally
<Jucato> heheh :)
<demiurge> So it's about as good as an M$ retail release.  Might be worth a try.
<Jucato> demiurge: Feisty beta has nothing to do with KDE 4
<demiurge> All gates bashing aside, I was having a heck of a time trying to get it to build on an iBook.
<Riddell> in my limited experience, beta releases of MS operating systems are pretty stable
<demiurge> Riddell: Did you beta XP?  I could not keep explorer running for more than a few minutes.
<Riddell> sounds exactly like KDE 4
<demiurge> I will say it was much more stable than the Windows 95 release.
<genii> Is there a good list of who works on what specific parts of kubuntu ?
<Riddell> genii: no, it changes too fast
<genii> Damn
<demiurge> For me, that went over like a lead balloon.  That is a bit off topic.  I was just trying to find out if it was stable enough to use for a workstation in any way.
<genii> No project management interface or so then?
<genii> I'm interested in the installation process/routine in how to get some comprehensive result recorded which you can dump to a preseed file. The dpkg get-selections  seems to be either incomplete or broken somewhere
<genii> I'd be willing to work on it if there are already others who can help with getting oriented in the current way it operates on ubuntu as opposed to stock debian
<waylandbill> Riddell: regarding the files that don't get deleted by adept updater. Are we talking about the cached deb files that are downloaded to use to dist-upgrade?
<Riddell> waylandbill: it's downloaded in adept/kubuntu_upgrader/upgradewizard.cpp
<Riddell> UpgradeWizard::fetchUpgradeTool
<Riddell> and extracted in UpgradeWizard::launchDistUpdater
<waylandbill> ok. I was looking in the wrong place. Thanks
<Riddell> so before download, delete any files that are already there
<Riddell> included extracted files
<waylandbill> and then after successful commit, delete them.
<Riddell> commit?
<waylandbill> upgrade
<Riddell> waylandbill: can't do that, the upgrade tool kills adept before it does anything
<Tm_T> anyone know a way to control audio volume of one app? ktts is way too noisy here
<Riddell> so only thing we can do to tidy up is to delete any existing files
<waylandbill> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> when adept is next run
<Riddell> waylandbill: so in UpgradeWizard::checkForDistUpgrade  delete the files
<Riddell> not too sure the best way to find the downloaded file name
<waylandbill> I must be missing sources. I don't appear to have that file after apt-get source adept.
<Riddell> waylandbill: you're on feisty?
<waylandbill> no. that would make a difference. I better do that first. :-)
<waylandbill> thanks for the info, btw.
<Riddell> waylandbill: you can get it from lauchpad instead
<Riddell> waylandbill: bzr branch sftp://jr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/adept/ubuntu
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/adept/ubuntu
<waylandbill> ok
<Riddell> waylandbill: debian/changelog should be at 2.1.2ubuntu21 in that branch
<Tm_T> http://dot.kde.org/1174481326/
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> Tm_T: I know, I just posted it :)
<Jucato> uh oh... :D
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, did other guys here know it? ;)
* Jucato will eventually know... subscribed to the feed :)
<Jucato> and news like this will spread like wildfire :D
<Tm_T> IF I get my job and also get into uni, you bet I will start hassling with KDE4 stuff _much_
<Riddell> job and uni?
<apokryphos> Uni gives you too much free time; dangerous.
<Tm_T> yes, well, need job until uni starts
<Riddell> ah
<Tm_T> without those there's no much changes I get environment where I can really sit down and think
<crimsun> apokryphos: err, that's completely not the case for me, but YMMV
<Tm_T> I need appartment that is :(
* Tm_T is unemployed homeless and single
<Jucato> hm... KDE 4 and 7.10 released on the same month...
<Tm_T> oh, forgot, dying
<apokryphos> crimsun: I guess my first year was a little busier. Second year...9 hours of lectures, and I only go to 6 of them :O
<crimsun> Tonio_: ping RE: #87253
* Riddell hugs Tm_T 
* Jucato pokes Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> but hey, we are all dying (:
<Jucato> each day, little by little :)
<Tm_T> yup
<DaSkreech> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> crimsun: I'm checking on a patch for the Gateway MX6446
<DaSkreech>  Gruemaster apparently has a alsa patch that makes the HDA-intel for the gateway models magically work
<DaSkreech> Granted I still can't get them to work :-)
<crimsun> DaSkreech: err, so what are you really saying?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: would it be possible to have the patch included fro feisty?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: I need to review the patch first, and it needs to be confirmed as a bugfix without regressions
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Hmm ok. Do you know of the patch?
<Tm_T> aww, this is nice, have to pay ~500  for eyeglasses, and haveing only 400  in account =)
<crimsun> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> Ok HOld on
<crimsun> DaSkreech: omniscience is a rare thing indeed.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: that's song of yes
<Skreech> crimsun: http://members.dsl-only.net/~tdavis/alsa-patches/conexant-instructions.txt
<crimsun> Skreech: you want me to merge that? You just said you can't get it to work
<crimsun> Skreech: not to mention I merged that patch a while ago
<Skreech> crimsun: Ah :) Well the module doesn't load for me
<crimsun> this belongs in #kubuntu, please.
<Skreech>  The dmesg fills with snd-* errors figured it's the kernel
<Skreech> crimsun: your merged version will be on repos?
<crimsun> Skreech: has been for two releases.
<Skreech> o.0
<Skreech> Hmm
<Skreech> ok back to the drawing board then
<Skreech> crimsun: thanks
<Skreech> crimsun: Never mind it works now :)
<DaSkreech> Whoot
<DaSkreech> KDE4 for 7.10 :)
<Riddell> or not
<Riddell> will miss it by a couple of weeks
<Tm_T> hmm, am I going crazy or do I hear wind whispering "backports" ?
* Tm_T crawls back to his cave
<DaSkreech> 7.10 comes out in the second week?
<Riddell> then abouts
* DaSkreech tries to think about how to rationalise the two
<gnomefreak> can we get a week or 2 extenstion on feisty+1?
<Jucato> so that Ubuntu gets GNOME 2.20 and Kubuntu gets KDE 4.0? :D
<gnomefreak> it makes sense to not hold kde4 back from feisty+1 as it has been wanted by *lots* of users
<gnomefreak> i dont think a couple of weeks is gonna hurt us
<Jucato> but I guess it also presumes that KDE 4 will release on time... they might be held back too :)
<DaSkreech> Get the french Parliment to petition Canonical :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i agree, but will kde know within 1-2 months time?
<DaSkreech> Not if we throw the Kubuntu coding community at it
* Jucato looks at Riddell :)
<hunger> Jucato: I am just compiling kdelibs from kde4... with warnings like "Warning: KDE support enabled" and "Here be dragons" scrolling by I doubt that the timeline is realistic;-)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<gnomefreak> if we do ask that feisty+1 be held for a couple of weeks it would be good to bring it up asap
<Riddell> we can't rely on that schedule at all
* Jucato really doesn't think 7.10 will have KDE 4.0... possibly from kubuntu.org
<Riddell> it's mostly likely to slip
<gnomefreak> in that case if hunger is right about time line than backports/rc version in feisty+1
<gnomefreak> can we release feisty+1 with beta/rc* kde?
<hunger> gnomefreak: I am not really involved with kde development, so I was only giving an outsider's view on the issue.
<hunger> gnomefreak: All the kde developers that were here for the decibel hackathon did tend to think that kde 4.0 will be on time but that their particular subsystem won't make it into 4.0:-(
<gnomefreak> well last i heard 3 months ago or so there was no release date set so for it to be put off wouldnt suprise me
* hunger hopes kde4 won't get a vista feeling: late and incomplete.
<Jucato> it will probably be late and complete :D
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: That's was my next question
<DaSkreech> hunger: Probably will
<DaSkreech> hunger: don't worry about it
<DaSkreech> It will have huge releases much faster than any MS Os
<DaSkreech> So in 18 months it WILL be the KDE4 everyone wants
<gnomefreak> its looking like feisty will keep 3.5.6 right?
<Jucato> feisty or feisty+1?
<gnomefreak> feisty
<Riddell> gnomefreak: 3.5.7 :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Riddell> for feisty+1
<gnomefreak> ah ok it will be done in time :)
<gnomefreak> oh wait .7 for feisty+!?
<gnomefreak> +!
<gnomefreak> +1
<gnomefreak> i was thinking .7 for feisty
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: yes, kde 4 comes out just too late for the Ubuntu cycle
<apokryphos> damn you ubugtu; that bug still not fixed :/
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: 1 ?
<apokryphos> sorry?
<Jucato> no. kde 4 :)
<Jucato> [Notice]  -Ubugtu- Error: KDE bug 4 could not be found
<apokryphos> it was fixed and reverted some time in the future :/
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: bug 1?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Jucato> it will probably be fixed sometime in the past :)
* DaSkreech kicks Ubugtu
<Jucato> DaSkreech: try saying "kde" and "4" together :)
<apokryphos> or any other number
<DaSkreech> kde 4
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> I always write kde4
<DaSkreech> which != kde 4.0
<Jucato> yeah, but well, nobody really talks about kde 2 nowadays :D
<DaSkreech> kde 2
<gnomefreak> bug kde 4
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Dagnabit
<apokryphos> Jucato: unless it's some television program, like 24, or Heroes
* gnomefreak didnt get error or warning
<Jucato> hahah :)
<DaSkreech> Guess I'll just not upgrade to growling giraffe and wait for KDE4 packages to ship then reinstall
<apokryphos> I honestly wonder about the effor they went through to get kde 2 installed on  there
<DaSkreech> Don't want KDE3 Gunk :)
<apokryphos> *effort
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: we are skipping g i thought
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Huh? Why?
<gnomefreak> grumpy groundhog
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> gaiety gerbil?
<DaSkreech> Man I had a whole set of names picked out too :-(
<\sh> moins
<DaSkreech> hunger: How went hacking?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Was great fun. Lots of interesting discussions and stuff.
<DaSkreech> hunger: too bad nepo didn't turn up :(
<DaSkreech> I'm still at a loss as to where my wishlist functionality goes
<DaSkreech> I guess Kopete
<hunger> DaSkreech: We wanted to concentrate on contact data handling.
<hunger> DaSkreech: So nepo was not really needed. I talked with Jos about it at FOSDEM and he agreed with me. He said all they need is some logfile of the conversaitons.
<hunger> DaSkreech: We can do that very nicely with the existing interfaces.
<DaSkreech> I realised
<DaSkreech> But you don't really implement stats
<DaSkreech> Neither do they compile stats
<hunger> stats?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> For contacts
<DaSkreech> Like avg time online
<DaSkreech>  time most likely to be online
<DaSkreech> decibel already manages that information and nepomuk-kde compiles it for usage but I guess end applications would have to extract it :(
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Basket 1.0.1 :-)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yeah I saw :)
* Jucato still hasn't compiled though
* DaSkreech ponders shipping a hungryhungry hippo unsupported CD with KDE4 RC1
<DaSkreech> hunger: Is decibel in kdelibs?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Nope.
<DaSkreech> Will it be by April 1 ?
<hunger> DaSkreech: And I won't get it there before Khalkhi is stable.
<DaSkreech> Ah
<hunger> DaSkreech: and friedrich says he will probably not make the april 1st deadline.
<DaSkreech> So decibel for KDE4.1?
<hunger> DaSkreech: That is my current guess, yes.
<DaSkreech> ok hope that comes around soon for you
<DaSkreech> really would love to see Decibel fly :)
<DaSkreech> Or is that scream....?
<hunger> DaSkreech: No worries. It will fly someday.
<hunger> DaSkreech: Did you see the blogentry about our hackathon from berkus?
<DaSkreech> I read two I thin
<DaSkreech> think
<hunger> DaSkreech: The coolest one did not hit the planet: http://nodalpoint.madfire.net/articles/2007/03/19/sounds-of-the-shuttle
* hunger grins.
<DaSkreech> hunger: Can you give it to me again?
<DaSkreech> since the other day KDE has just been logging me out :-(
<Jucato> <hunger> DaSkreech: The coolest one did not hit the planet: http://nodalpoint.madfire.net/articles/2007/03/19/sounds-of-the-shuttle
<DaSkreech> That is cool :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: Yeap:-)
<hunger> DaSkreech: Skype as a Connection Manager would absolutely rock.
<DaSkreech> hunger: and you worry about KDE4 being like Vista. Pfffft
<hunger> DaSkreech: Work on that will only start in summer (if there is nothing coming up to prevent it altogether (== management;-)).
<DaSkreech> hunger: meta-management :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: hey ;)
<Tonio_> crimsun: you wanted my feedback on that patch for review and inclusion
<Tonio_> crimsun: it is perfect, and resolves all the issues on the macbook pro
<crimsun> Tonio_: the problem is that it's not perfect
<Tonio_> crimsun: ah ?
<crimsun> it breaks three other generations of Mac Pros
<Tonio_> crimsun: ouch....
<crimsun> s/three/two/
<Tonio_> indeed, that's evil....
<Tonio_> crimsun: what could be the solution ?
<Tonio_> isn't there a way to detect which generation is the macbook ?
<crimsun> Tonio_: I'll likely need to add a Ubuntu-specific Mac Pro revision addition
<crimsun> Tonio_: yes, please attach your /proc/asound/card0/codec* contents to that bug
<Tonio_> sure
<crimsun> I'm currently test-building a ton of other changes to HDA
<crimsun> if that succeeds, I'll fire this batch off to Ben then work on adding the necessary changes so your sound is audible
<Tonio_> perfect thanks ;)
<Tonio_> crimsun: bug updated with the content of my /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<crimsun> thanks, looking
<Tonio_> crimsun: once again thanks ;)
<Tonio_> crimsun: I think you don't have a macbook, so if you need any tester, just ask
<crimsun> Tonio_: right, I'm working on that patch now
<Tonio_> crimsun: you rock :)
* Jucato thinks Tonio_ rocks too :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah not last 3 weeks, I didn't do much for kubuntu
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'm about to leave my appartment, search for a new one, which takes time....
<Jucato> it's ok. You've done much before that anyway :)
<Jucato> aw... :(
<Tonio_> Jucato: but I have just signedfor a new appartment, very nice one :)
<Jucato> ooh nice! when are you moving in?
<Tonio_> same city, Orlans
<Tonio_> but our current appartement is very little
<Tonio_> 35m2 for 2 people....
<Tonio_> new one is 83, which is way better ;)
<Jucato> heh more than twice. kool :)
<Tonio_> yup ;)
<Tonio_> but means 3 weeks without internet, except if I can crack a wireless network arround hehe
<Jucato> hahah :D
<Tonio_> okay lets test the beta live cd :)
<Tonio_> brb
<Tonio_> Riddell: livecd fails to boot here...
<Tonio_> Riddell: ends with a black screen and prompt by starting Xorg/kdm
<Tonio_> Riddell: no way to get logs, issue happens in normal and safe graphics mode
<Tonio_> Riddell: only thing I noticed is that tty1 is locked too with the message "loading please waits..."
<Riddell> ouch
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I presume xorg isn't the issue, something breaks just before it starts........
<Tonio_> Riddell: edgy cd boots, I just tested to be sure
<Riddell> it works fine for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be interesting to get the info for old gen powerbooks....
<Riddell> can you test the ubuntu daily-live CD?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, maybe that a typical mactel issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I used that one.... is the today cd built ?
<Tonio_> I used yesterday's
<Tonio_> Riddell: current is the one I used....
<Tonio_> Riddell: will test when the new one comes arround
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't there a way to boot without usplash ? that's a pain to get infos when it fails ;)
<waylandbill> Tonio_: remove quiet and splash from the boot command line
<Tonio_> waylandbill: yes but how to do that on the livecd ?
<Riddell> same way
<Tonio_> waylandbill, Riddell:  considering the keyboard doesn't work on mactels at boot time  ?
<Tonio_> hehe, that's way harder, you'll admit this :)
<Tonio_> well I can get the keyboard to work if I press a key at the good moment..... about 1/10 sec to do it.... let's try
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: You can take out quiet
<DaSkreech>  I do it on all my installs
<Tonio_> took my 20 minutes to succeed last time I tested lol
<DaSkreech> It's hard coded to be blue so it's impossible to read ....
<Tonio_> okay reoobting
<waylandbill> very shortly I'll know if a dist-upgrade to feisty for this system works.
<crimsun> Tonio_: I'll have a subdir tarball of sound/  for you to test shortly
<crimsun> 12.20-generic
<crimsun> blah
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: 10 attemps to get the keyboard and be able to do F6 hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/74
<Tonio_> the 3 last lines of the output
<Tonio_> then nothing comes, and all I can do is ctrl+alt+backspace to force reboot....
<Tonio_> I bet an Xorg issue
<Tonio_> the problem is that there is no noticeable issue or error message...
<crimsun> Tonio_: http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/sound.tar.bz2
<crimsun> ac42c16854f8d76a867127d94322386ae8f396f7  sound.tar.bz2
<crimsun> (sha1sum)
<crimsun> Tonio_: please back up your current /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/  first
<Tonio_> crimsun: testing, will report you feedback probably tomorrow
<Tonio_> crimsun: sure
<Tonio_> crimsun: already built ? hehe, let's test now then ;)
<Tonio_> crimsun: just perfect, no difference with my previous result ;)
<Tonio_> crimsun: would be interesting to test on an old gen macbook pro, but that, I can't do :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: no need to say that you rock :)
<giangy> oi oi
<ryanakca> anything needing to get done for kubuntu?
* DaSkreech wants a patched alsa 
<DaSkreech> crimsun has a patch already just need to figure out how to get it working on this gateway
<ryanakca> ah
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: speed up KDE4 by two weeks :)
<ryanakca> how?
* ryanakca can't program
<DaSkreech> Promotion for more coders would work :)
<DaSkreech> Or a Chart of where needs help
<ryanakca> lol
<DaSkreech> Sho expects it to slip by two months anyway :(
<DaSkreech>  Though aseigo is determined that it will ship this year
<RockMan> hi
<Riddell> hi RockMan
<Riddell> RockMan: I don't suppose you've tried feisty?
<RockMan> nope :P but they already told me about the problem with bluetooth
<RockMan> http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/228
<_StefanS_> evenings
<Riddell> RockMan: this should fix our problems?
<RockMan> Riddell: here it works
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: able to test?
<RockMan> Riddell: actually upgrading bluez i had the SAME problem (wrong length of pin), so it should be everything all right
<Riddell> RockMan: we can't update anything until beta is out on friday but I'll try and get people to test it next week
<RockMan> ok.. np
<_StefanS_> Riddell: if its about the bluetooth issue, I can help test as well
<Riddell> _StefanS_: please do
<Riddell> _StefanS_: http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/228
<ryanakca> Anybody know if I still need to package basket?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: there's no regular package available.. (?)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee was telling me I needed to, and then I might not have to...
<RockMan> _StefanS_: it's a patch to bluez-utils 3.9
<_StefanS_> RockMan: I'll grab the source and compile with the patch then
<RockMan> _StefanS_: not _everything.. you just need to configure, cd daemon and do "make passkey-agent"
<_StefanS_> oka
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I'll test it.
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: 1.0.1 ?
* ryanakca nods
<_StefanS_> RockMan: what dbus dev packages is needed?
<_StefanS_> RockMan: already got libdbus-1-dev
<Tm_T> anyone can confirm Firefox steal focus really agressively, like if you start opening page and then switch to other desktop, cookie guery grabs you back to desktop where Firefox is
<RockMan> _StefanS_: dunnow, i don't use ubuntu :P
<_StefanS_> RockMan: np
<Tm_T> can't remember seen this outside KDE
<_StefanS_> RockMan: compiled it now, should I just temporarily replace the current passkey-agent ?
<RockMan> _StefanS_: you can run it from current directory, ./passkey-agent blablabla
<_StefanS_> oka
<_StefanS_> RockMan: it complains about the passkey agent already exists, how do I solve that ?
<RockMan> _StefanS_: kill current executing passkey agent first
<RockMan> killall passkey-agent
<_StefanS_> oh jeez
<_StefanS_> RockMan: ofcourse
<_StefanS_> works!!
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> RockMan: kudos on the patch
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ^
<RockMan> (kudos? oO)
<Riddell> excellent
<_StefanS_> RockMan: well I must have been playing PGR way to much ..
<_StefanS_> RockMan: "great job" :)
<RockMan> lol
<_StefanS_> heh
<RockMan> np
<Riddell> _StefanS_: fancy sending me a debdiff?
<crimsun> Tonio_: great, thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well I could try, but you know me and debdiff's ;)
<rbrunhuber> No everything can breath again. My problem seems fixed (thanks to Rockman) and I can stop poking everything. :-P
<rbrunhuber> *everyone
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Looks like 1.0.1 is on repos already
<rbrunhuber> Are can you help me with patch?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: wow
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: can you compile freedroid-rpg?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: what, package it?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<rbrunhuber> what is the syntax of patch?
* ryanakca gulps... where is it? is it already packaged and just upgrade?
<ryanakca> rbrunhuber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<DaSkreech> No I don't think it exists in the repos
<DaSkreech> they ressed it two months ago
<ryanakca> !freedroid
<ubotu> freedroid: A clone of Paradroid - a strategic shoot-em up. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2+cvs040112-1 (edgy), package size 134 kB, installed size 312 kB
<ryanakca> that?
<DaSkreech> no freedroid-rpg
<DaSkreech>  that fooled me as well
<DaSkreech> Hold up
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> btw... wouldn't it have to wait till feisty+1 to get into repos?'
<DaSkreech> http://freedroid.sourceforge.net/
<Tonio_> Riddell, _StefanS_: want me to test and upload the pin-helper patch ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: check your mail
<DaSkreech> Yeah but wouldn't it be nice to start now :-)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll mail it to you now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: there you go
<crimsun> Tonio_: merged into git, will be in our next kernel [http://hera.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git;a=blobdiff;f=sound/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c;h=fe30725b05addb04c57b17f244ef1e5a8fe56248;hp=a57ee89818ff8c0beb7058726bae938ad57891b6;hb=d8e15fac5c00981c044fb8c3397949c921108f13;hpb=e813cfe016a57c0155660f7c247b479bbeb9c8d8 ] 
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thanks, will test and upload tomorrow
<ryanakca> wow... that's a long URL :D
<Tonio_> crimsun: perfect, thanks a lot )
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: wil do that tomorrow morning
* _StefanS_ is amazed he didn't get into a fight with debdiff this time..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good thing
<Riddell> _StefanS_: great
<_StefanS_> hey how's that k3b coming ? does it make you think ?
<_StefanS_> final I mean ..
<DaSkreech> Yeah I should try out this new Blingy k3b :)
<DaSkreech> Does it burn BluRay?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can't seem to get your last email to display in kontact.. http://blog.ryanak.ca/kontact.png
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: its sweet stuff I tell you
<DaSkreech> I've been hearing it's the last thing you need for burning in a tux
<Tonio_> hard day tomorrow, since my todo list grown a lot last week ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: let me know if I can help out.
<DaSkreech> I heard that there is a ubuntu games team now?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: mostly administrative things, UVF exceptions to write, ping the "boss" for pending things in the NEW queue etc....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nothing you can help I guess :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: even though the kdesu doesn't make it, I already handcoded the new dialog that mimics regular kdesu.. dont know when it gets finished though :(
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Can you send me the package or the debdiff i can't get this going here :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: email?
<rbrunhuber> rbrunhuber@web.de
<rbrunhuber> shit
<rbrunhuber> wrong
<rbrunhuber> robert.brunhuber@web.de
<_StefanS_> argh
<_StefanS_> I just sent it :)
* ryanakca wonders if there's any kubuntu news/stuff needing to be blogged/planeted
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: there
<rbrunhuber> I hope not that some is no thinking that you sent him a virus :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: it bounced, address doesn't exist - so dont worry
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: pooh
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: has been one for quite a while
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: no irc chan?
<ryanakca> #ubuntu-games
<DaSkreech> There is a #kubuntu-de-games
<DaSkreech> apparently our KDE friends from Germany are very serious about games :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Thank you
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: np
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what still needs to be done?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no ideas there, there's nothing special about that e-mail
<Riddell> ryanakca: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-March/001648.html
<_StefanS_> Riddell: implement password check (true/false - can be copied from existing KDEsuDlg::checkPassword), and slots for buttons (Ok, Cancel, Ignore - its small stuff), fade (it just overlays greys the background now)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://enhance-it.dk/snapshot2.png
<Riddell> _StefanS_: blinging
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yea, and it seems to fix that concern we had about being the topmost window
<_StefanS_> Riddell: used 4 hours last night, and could stop coding on the thing hehe
<nixternal> Riddell: who do I need to talk to in order to get access to change Bug statuses on bugs.kde.org? The only way I can close bugs now is by committing to SVN with BUG:#
<Lure> nixternal: kde admin
<nixternal> thanks Lure
<DaSkreech> nixternal: hero of the week :)
<nixternal> woot?
<nixternal> I am? wth did I do this time?
<DaSkreech> I don't Riddell blogged it some time recently :)
<nixternal> so KDE 4 10/07
<DaSkreech> Was it last week?
<nixternal> orly
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah so Kubuntu with KDE 4.1 in 08/04
<nixternal> yay!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> so that means I don't have any super crazy work to do for Feisty +1 in the terms of new docs
<DaSkreech> Oh Don't foll yourself :)
<DaSkreech> Fool
<DaSkreech> But you are off to document for KDE4 correct?
<nixternal> heh, I am hiding, #kontact is my new employer for the time being
<nixternal> you know it!
<DaSkreech> So most of your work will be already ready to use
<nixternal> I am working with Kontact, KOffice 2 and whatever is open in KDE4
<nixternal> that is true
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: I'm too dump for this
<DaSkreech> Entice some nice young thing from #kubuntu to follow you and clean up for the Kubutnu Krowd
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: let me build the package for you then :)
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> They are closing the doors in april so you'll have plenty of time to know what gets dropped
<nixternal> DaSkreech: that sounded very perverted, and truthfully, you scare me ;p
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Where does it get perverted?
<nixternal> Entice some nice young thing...
* DaSkreech rereads
<DaSkreech> Ah bwoy
<nixternal> ahaha
* DaSkreech washes nixternal's mind with Klean-X
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> KleanSweep
* DaSkreech bows
<DaSkreech> I don't know about a Klean Sweep
<DaSkreech>  We need some stuff in that head
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: what arch are you on ?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: then I suggest someone apt-get's some stuff into it ;p
<DaSkreech> How apt :)
<rbrunhuber> rbrunhuber: 32bit
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: ok good
<DaSkreech> Debtags work in adept again!!!
* DaSkreech is very pleased 
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: http://enhance-it.dk/deb/
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: should work, but no guarantees
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_, RockMan, Riddell: I'm really happy now.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: sounds good, the official patch will be out tomorrow when Tonio_ gets around to that on the TODO list :)
* RockMan would be happier if he only could understand a german webpage...
<_StefanS_> RockMan: babelfish ? :)
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: I'm german so: Here at your service :-)
<RockMan> it's protected with a password, so i can't translate :S
<RockMan> united-domains.de.. do you know that?
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: So this renders my offer useless too
<rbrunhuber> heard of it
<RockMan> i have to leave that, and i should find an "authorization code"
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: You should have got the auth code via email
<RockMan> seems so...
<RockMan> 5 working-days to send me a code? :'(
<RockMan> (and the domain expires tomorrow)
<_StefanS_> RockMan: must be a really hard code to make...
<rbrunhuber> Do you want to move to another domain?
<RockMan> rbrunhuber: no, the same
<RockMan> just another provider
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: I think this is more a problem between the the registrar and denic
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: So you keep the domain but move to another provider?
<RockMan> that's the idea..
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: Is this a german domain?
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: .de?
<RockMan> nope, .org
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: Did you send them the "change me provider" letter?
<RockMan> nope.. the problem is that i didn't registered that domain...
<RockMan> it was donated
<RockMan> (and i didn't know it was expiring...)
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: Doesn't that mean that you can't move domain?
<RockMan> it seems so :S or at least, i'd need time (and i don't have it, it expires tomorrow)
<RockMan> what does happen when a .org expires? it's locked or what?
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: Hopefully it goes to "transfer" status as a de domain.
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: But i don't know.
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: Can't you just contact the donator and ask him to get things done?
<RockMan> already done, but i doubt he can do it until tomorrow...
<RockMan> we'll see, anyway
<rbrunhuber> RockMan: Thank you again. I'll have to go now. I'll come to kmobiletools irc for "further instructions" on your testing thing tomorrow. OK?
<RockMan> ok.. thank you too then :)
<RockMan> bye
<Riddell> nixternal: sysadmin@ I think
<yuriy> Riddell: still no SoC ideas up? or have applications been coming in anyways?
<Riddell> yuriy: I have one
<Riddell> which is enough for me
<yuriy> Riddell: doesn't kubuntu get 4?
<Riddell> no
<yuriy> does ubuntu have fewer overall this year?
<Riddell> we won't know until they get allocated
<Riddell> but I'd rather students found me than the other way around, experience shows that works best
<Majost> I was wondering if anyone knew about sound issues in feisty with intel audio chipsets
<Majost> trying to find an existing bug.. but there does not seem to be a single bug covering this potentially large issue.
<crimsun> which one in particular?
<crimsun> (I lead that team)
<Majost> basically it seems that hda audio is defunct
<naught101> anyone noticed konqueror freezing for a while during startup?
<crimsun> Majost: hardly
<crimsun> Majost: the problem is that the HDA spec is implemented by various codec manufacturers to randomly crappy degrees
<Majost> hah
<crimsun> hence half of my time is spent triaging bugs and patching over the cases where vendors like Realtek and Sigmatel have screwed up
<Majost> also there is an issue with systems using the snd_intel8x0 driver produces very faint sound
<crimsun> that's a different beast altogether
<crimsun> those are AC '97-based, not HDA-based
<Majost> I should put you in contact with one of our developers... he is working on a kernel level oss forwarder
<Majost> which is now in alpha
<crimsun> "oss forwarder"?
<crimsun> (I can guess, but clarification is still appreciated)
<crimsun> anyhow, what's the real issue?
<crimsun> perceptive loudness with snd-ac97-codec?
<crimsun> mmkay.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-22
<Majost> ack
<Majost> sorry
<Majost> heh
<crimsun> np
<Majost> I think the last thing you asked was what is the real problem
<Majost> perceptive sound volume with the ac97_codec is one
<Majost> and the other is the hda...
<crimsun> right, the latter is far more difficult than the former
<crimsun> do you have the debugging info (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , particularly the /proc/asound/card0/codec97*/* ) dump?
<crimsun> (for AC '97-based)
<Majost> any info would be helpful..
<Majost> =)
<crimsun> right, but to help, I need that info
<crimsun> i.e., cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97*/*
<crimsun> (using http://pastebin.ca )
<Majost> np
<Majost> I am Ryan btw
<Majost> pastebin.ca/405819
<crimsun> Majost: are you using the latest available feisty kernel?
<Majost> 2.6.20-9-lowlatency
<crimsun> (either 2.6.20-12.19 or 2.6.20-12.20 would suffice)
<crimsun> err, you're several revisions behind
<Majost> I see
<Majost> May have to wait until tonight to test it against the new kernel... we will need to resync most likely.
<Majost> =/
<Majost> In any event, I have a good chunk of hardware I can test against... so I will be at your disposal if you would like.
<crimsun> I'm normally reachable here on Freenode during non-USA business hours
<crimsun> I'm based in EDT (-0400 GMT), so reasonable hours are appreciated
<Majost> np
<Majost> -0800 here
<crimsun> just to note, the perceptive loudness issue is likely caused by the TLV feature addition
<naught101> it would be useful to have a button to get OUT of administrator mode once you're in it in system config
<Majost> any suggestions for getting more involved with the testing aspect of things?
<crimsun> Majost: I can give you a patch in ~2.5 hours that will revert the culprit for testing, but I need to know the precise linux-source tree you're using
<crimsun> Majost: that's ~2.5 hours IF my current work is completed
<Majost> heh
<Majost> np
<firephoto> crimsun: I have to use 'options snd-hda-intel model=ref' with my SigmaTel STAC9227 for the mic to work and the mixer labels to seem more appropriate. is that something that needs fixed?
<crimsun> firephoto: likely. Pastebin your ``lspci -vvn && cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*''
<firephoto> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/405850
<crimsun> firephoto: ok, so the default of STAC_D965_3ST doesn't work correctly?
<crimsun> firephoto: that is, for you, model=3stack
<firephoto> crimsun: no, the mic won't work and it shows a line in but that doesn't work either. standard stereo sound works.
<crimsun> ok, noted, will push later.
<firephoto> crimsun: it appears that I can't have line in and mic at the same time? is that the correct behavior?
<crimsun> firephoto: more precise, please.
<firephoto> well, it shows the in the mixer i have to choose either the mic, or line in as the input source. no slide option for both line in and mic.
<crimsun> -EPARSE
<crimsun> (please rephrase)
<firephoto> crimsun: I can't use the rear jack at the same time I use the front jack.
<crimsun> firephoto: that's a routing issue. It may be intentional; I haven't read the 965 sheets.
<naught101> anyone know how to choose between two media plugins for firefox (mplayer+totem) if you have both installed?
<Hobbsee> naught101: in firefox?  no.  try #ubuntu
<naught101> whoops.. wrong channel
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<jjesse> so i just got off the phone w/ the hotel's tech support and apparently i got banned from accessing the internet for no reason
<jjesse> i blame linux :)
<Tm_T> eh
<jjesse> i wasn't getting any outside access and i couldn't figure out why
<jjesse> so i called the hotel's tech support
<jjesse> and they said there was a port ban on my room
<Jucato> O.o
<jjesse> i asked why and they didn't have a reason other then i was using a peer to peer client
<jjesse> and i wasn't
<Hobbsee> jjesse: dodgy
<jjesse> i wonder wht the real reason
<jjesse> was
<Tm_T> jjesse: they couldn't dig in to your system with their worms ;)
<jjesse> Tm_T: like i said i blame linux :)
<Tm_T> blame them instead
<jjesse> i did, i told them that it was no way to treat a gold member of the hotel
<jjesse> they removed the ban
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: too bad you missed the part last night were a C++ programmer was offering his services for the good of Kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nice.  who was it?
<Jucato> waylandbill
<Hobbsee> right
<Jucato> Riddell already got him working on adept-related stuff :)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<manchicken> I'm in New York City right now.
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> And BOY am I glad I don't live here.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> why am i not surprised
* Jucato is glad he isn't living in the US. Period.
<Jucato> I'll probably die from hypothermia anyway...
<Tm_T> Jucato ?
<Tm_T> manchicken: what's wrong?
* Jucato is not used to such low temperatures... but would probably last longer in the west coast...
<manchicken> About New York?
<manchicken> There's plenty wrong with New York :)
<Tm_T> manchicken: anything particular this time?
<Tm_T> Jucato: hmm, -40'C reached about every winter here
<manchicken> It's covered in rubbish.
<manchicken> This city smells like a rubbish tip.
<Tm_T> aah, that's bad
<manchicken> And I'm not exaggerating, and I do know what one smells like :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: dude... the coldest temp here doesn't go below 20C...
<Tm_T> manchicken: I've been working in rubbish tip
<Tm_T> so that smell IS familiar :)
<manchicken> I've studied one for uni once.
* Tm_T lives happily in countryside
<Tm_T> Jucato: heh, well, winter is time when temp is -20 and summer it's +20 so I think we have good balance here :)
<manchicken> It's nice to be in a city like New York to make you really appreciate living in a small town :)
<Jucato> summer here reaches 34C+...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<lontra> will k3b 1.0 make it into feisty?
<giangy> lontra: yep, soon I hope =)
<lontra> giangy: sweet :D
<lontra> i look forward to it
<nixternal> Jucato: this is annoying the heck out of me with Konqueror and these silly passwords
<Jucato> :(
<ajmitch> nixternal: switch to gnome, you know you want to ;)
<nixternal> Jucato: can you get rid of trolls in this channel :)
<ajmitch> haha
<Jucato> unfortunately... no :P
<Jucato> you'd have to bear w/ this one :)
<ajmitch> I'm sure hobbsee would be more than willing to kick me ;)
<nixternal> Jucato: the bad part is he is a close KDE fan, just like his sidekick crimsun who works directly for Steve Ballmer
<Jucato> oh that *is* bad :)
<crimsun> that's ok, I have incriminating screencasts of nixternal using Vista happily.
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch isn't surprised, somehow
<_StefanS_> hellows
<Jucato> _StefanS_: hellows :)
<screemo> Jucato: hey jucatoos
<Jucato> hehe too many Jucatooos :)
<_StefanS1_> is there a way to kill off your dead nick ?
<Jucato>  /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<_StefanS1_> or maybe I just have to wait..
<_StefanS1_> oh nice
<Jucato> some say using recover and release is less drastic...
<_StefanS_> doesn't matter, this works fine
<Jucato> hehe :)
<_StefanS_> anything new happening ?
<Jucato> nothing new :)
<_StefanS_> uhm ok..
<Jucato> same old same old
<_StefanS_> same ol' :)
<Jucato> (meaning, same old bug w/ new logout + domino style :D)
<waylandbill> :-)
<mvo> could somone familiar with qt i18n help me with bug #91651 please? it probably trivial :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91651 in language-selector "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91651
<_StefanS_> Jucato:
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hey bug the author of that nasty domino "patch" :)
* _StefanS_ looks the other way .. 
<Jucato> lol ok :)
<Jucato> I guess Domino's the only one doing that...
<_StefanS_> so far it seems..
<Jucato> no biggie...
<_StefanS_> looks like he does the classical mistake of not doing e->ignore for his events, thus domino absorbs all keystrokes
<_StefanS_> even though they aren't being used.
<Jucato> hm. ok..
<_StefanS_> you should write him a note.
<Jucato> I'll tell a friend who helped in fixing domino
<Jucato> and I'll quote you
* _StefanS_ will probably look like a complete idiot :D
<_StefanS_> got the new hamster yet ?
<Jucato> sadly.. no :(
<_StefanS_> was it a macbook or something ?
<Jucato> nah
<Jucato> TwinHead Pentium M 1.6Ghz w/ 512MB of RAM
<_StefanS_> TwinHead?
<_StefanS_> is that the brand ?
<Jucato> yeah
<_StefanS_> uhm dont know it
<Jucato> yes. everybody doesn't seem to know it :D
<Jucato> and I don't know **why** my sister agreed to that model
<_StefanS_> too bad that wont take ddr2 modules.. I have a 512mb lying around
<Jucato> it can't?
<_StefanS_> nope its ddr..
<_StefanS_> pc4300 or something
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> hm.. brb really quick..
<Tonio_> hi all
<Jucato> moin Tonio_!
<Tonio_> fine Jucato ?
<Jucato> yep :)
<Tonio_> I'm waiting for the freeze to end to start updloads
<Jucato> beta freeze ends on saturday?
<Riddell> on friday with any luck
<Riddell> in the mean time, testing of today's images needed
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> cds got pushed to friday.  cds appear to need....gah, Riddell types too fast
<Jucato> hi Riddell
* Jucato can't test CD's now though :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I've seen beta is discarded due to kernel issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test today'simage
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: postponed, not discarded
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's the good word, yes, but you know my limited english :)
<Jucato> which is good enough (your english) :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :)  it's good enough
<Tonio_> not as good as I'd like to.... vocabulary sometimes limits me
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you dont speak to me in french and expect me to understand you, and look at me like i'm stupid when I dont.  that's still a lot better than some people at work.
<kwwii> your first mistake is letting a frenchman think he can speak english well - it'll go to his head :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kwwii> hi Tonio_ ;-)
<Tonio_> hey kwwii :)
<Hobbsee> hrm, lots to test
<Tonio_> kwwii: true that globally french aren't very good in english....
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> kwwii: but people of english mother tong are globally even worse at practicing any language :)
<Jucato> (annma's pretty good)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh.  yes, there are some shocking native english speakers
<Tonio_> raphink is good too ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii is the exception, due to his perfect german ;)
<Tonio_> the thing french are good at is bad words
<Tonio_> I can insult people with abot 10 languages :)
<Tonio_> s/abot/about
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yes, of course
* Hobbsee can still swear at people in german.
<kwwii> Tonio_: lol, I get reminded almost every day that I have an accent :-)
<Tonio_> I can in italian, english, french, spanish, polish, swiss german...
<Tonio_> kwwii: that's the worst part, it is about impossible to be fluent without any accent at any other language but your native one....
<Riddell> kwwii has a definate accent when speaking english too
<Hobbsee> kwwii: dont worry.  i'll go to UDS, and everyone will tell me that i have an accent.  and i'm a native english speaker.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> Riddell: worst of all, they keep asking me if I am english
<Tonio_> Riddell: promiss me you'l demonstrate me your french at next UDS !
<kwwii> when my accent is plainly american
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can understand french so well, I'm pretty sure you can speak it too
* Hobbsee wants to hear Riddell's attempt at french.   and Tonio_'s speaking it.  as long as she's not expected to understand it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that, I can do, pretty easy ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :D
* Tonio_ notices the channel didn't do a french day for long, as that sometimes happened in the past
<Tonio_> je dclare officiellement la journe francophone du channel #kubuntu-devel
<Tonio_> raphink: je vais avoir besoin de soutient !
<Jucato> I think the last time you and someone else spoke french in here entirely was December?
<Riddell> terrible!
<_StefanS_> argh.. I dont understand a thing..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe, could well be
<_StefanS_> but thats the usual for me :D
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: ahhh, you've given me an idea of what to do with all this spare ram here...
<Tonio_> Jucato: a visitor coming speaking french ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: no. you were talking w/ raphink I thin
<Jucato> think*
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: so you're piling up some stuff too ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: good point using words that are the same in english and french hehe :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes we sometimes do...
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : Is the new bluetooth version already uploaded?
<Tonio_> Jucato: but I'd say last time was in january with fabo
<manchicken> J'ai un besoin de Diet Dew :)
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> Mt. Dew? :D
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: dad left his old company, and got a pile of old machines, etc, which some work.  so we picked the ram out of those that didnt, and excesses otu of my old machine
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: non, nous sont en le freeze pour beta
<manchicken> Hells yeah.
<Jucato> don't tempt me :(
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: archives are frozen, I'll upload when freeze ends
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: maybe you should talk to manchicken, he could probably use some of that for his compilefarm
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: indeed.  should do that.
<_StefanS_> show me the money .... !
<_StefanS_> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> money?  what money?
<manchicken> Jucato: With what?  Diet Mountain Dew?  It's Calorie free my homie.
<rbrunhuber> I'm sorry i only learned german, english and latin :-)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: ask Tonio_
<_StefanS_> heh
<Jucato> manchicken: any "mt.dew"... and we don't have diet around here :(
<manchicken> Hells yeah I like free hardware.
<_StefanS_> just jkoing around ..
* Tonio_ shows the money to racketer _StefanS_
<manchicken> Remind me later to mail you a case of diet dew :)
* Tonio_ remind the channel is is half italian...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I should be the mafioso here !
<_StefanS_> off to corsica..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and I have an uncle from corsica too....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: have you shaken down some m$ software salesmen lately ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: shame on me I keep beeing an honnest guy despite my origins.....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: for protection money i mean ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't understand the question
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to shake down ?
<_StefanS_> could someone elaborate on the issue ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the mob usually want to be paid protection, so no "accidents" happens
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nevermind, it was a joke too hehe
* Tonio_ reads, doesn't understand, but stays happy :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats ok, as long as you're happy :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you get that bluetooth thing done ?
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Comes to my favourate topic now :-)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I did
<_StefanS_> oh nice
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: probably building :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I did not hear this ...
<Riddell> nixternal: how's the beta release page coming?
<rbrunhuber> I have another "wish" for the bluez-utils package. We should explain clearer the arguments to hidd
<rbrunhuber> the text in /etc/default/bluetooth is rather confusing.
<manchicken> Wow, travelling isn't that hard afterall.
<Riddell> depends on where you want to get to
<manchicken> This NYC trip is helping me get over my flying jitters.
<manchicken> I actually had a pretty good time flying to NYC on Tuesday.
<manchicken> I'm actually looking forward to the flight home.
<Riddell> New York eh?  Seen any mutant turtles yet?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: bluetooth HIDD should just be enabled by default
<manchicken> Heh.
<manchicken> Not yet.
<manchicken> I do try to steer clear of the sewage system though.
<Riddell> big statues of french women?
<manchicken> Even though the sewage system doesn't return the favor.
<manchicken> Saw one on the flight in.
<manchicken> She looked kinda green and sickly though.
<manchicken> ;)
<Hobbsee> ew
<manchicken> NYC is a fun place to visit, but I'm glad I don't live here.
<manchicken> Though I've met a lot of great people.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: I think so too. It is always a big fun if you are not carfull at update and after the restart neither mouse nor keyboard works.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: we are the only ones using blutooth HID devices.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Not true vprints does too: see bug 93147
* Jucato is using one too... (I think)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93147 in bluez-utils "Bluetooth mouse dosen't reconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93147
<Jucato> I couldn't pair my phone with my pc since upgrading to feisty. probably the same bug.. but I'm too lazy to investigate :D
<rbrunhuber> Jucato: Look forward to the new bluez-utils package. Your bug is already solved.
<Jucato> ah kool
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : But the package has not hit the archive yet. As Riddell said: non, nous sont en le freeze pour beta
<Jucato> yep. :)
<rbrunhuber> Maybe _StefanS_ can provide you with the packages. He did for me too
<Jucato> nah I could wait  :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_:  Could get it to build the bluez-utils package yesterday too... . I should not "double patch" the pin helper.
<rbrunhuber> What is the memory footprint of the hidd?
<Hobbsee> grrr, i really dont get why some people cant understand information that's laid out before them.
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> "oh but i cant update directly from dapper to feisty!  it's promised that you can update from a LTS" "Yes, to the next LTS.  feisty is not a LTS"
<Hobbsee> "feisty will not be a LTS, no matter how many times you bring it up"
<Jucato> heh
* Hobbsee had a similar guy trying to buy smokes off her tonight.
<Hobbsee> "i want the big size, in the soft pack"  "which colour?  lights or reds?"  "i want the big size, in the soft pack"  "okay, but that doesnt exist.  i've got big in the hard pack, or litlte in the softpack"  "i want the big size, in the soft pack"...repeat at infinitum.
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> and off another woman.  no, we no longer have the miligrams on the cigarettes.  we havent for a couple of years.  no, they wont appear, just because you repeat your question.  no, i cant tell you what they are, as i dont know, as the info is no longer on there.
<Hobbsee> the government decided to put quitting smoking messages on that panel.  not us.  too bad.  yes, we have put the price of smokes up.  i dont care if you said you bought them chepaer yesterday, you're not getting htem cheaper today.  we dont set the price.
<Hobbsee> and i know for a fact that you *didnt* get them cheaper yesterday, as i'd sold them last week at that price.
<Hobbsee> silly people.  where's my cluebat.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i should leave you to answer user support, it seems ;)
<Jucato> wah? :/
* Jucato is actually preparing a 2-part rant/post about FOSS user support :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> still, some of the customers tonight got a great laugh out of the idiot on sunday.  so that was good :)
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Magic wands, cluebats, ... you start to scare me :-)
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: *grin*
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: magic wands dont exist.  that's the problem
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: and you should be scared by the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> argh...this is going to be a very long time on a plane...
<crimsun> shush. you were sponsored.
<crimsun> :-)
<Hobbsee> i know that, otherwise i wouldnt be attempting it :P
<Jucato> and yet she's complaining... :P
* Jucato wonders what it feels like to be on an international flight...
<crimsun> (I know - the gall! ;-)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, i'm looking at it, adn going "this looks big....really big..."
<crimsun> the plane? Beats traveling in a small plane internationally, I think ;-0
<Jucato> the gall of that gal from AU with her long pointy stick of doom
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe, oh yeah
* Hobbsee notes that she may wlel be going thru london, on this basis.
<Hobbsee> oh, i'm travelling on a friday, which is why i'm getting so few flight choices
<crimsun> heh, yeah
<crimsun> I should just remove myself from the running for all sponsorship. This work schedule is ridiculous.
<waylandbill> is Riddell around?
* Jucato would be shocked if he were atriangle or asquare...
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> ok, tonight just isn't my night... now I'm cracking bad jokes... :/
<waylandbill> I've written the code change, but don't know what to do next. I imagine a diff or patch has to be sent to him or something.
<Riddell> hi waylandbill
<Riddell> waylandbill: yes, a diff -u is good
<waylandbill> I should email it?
<Riddell> or put on a web server somewhere
<waylandbill> even better. one minutes.
* Jucato counts down....
<waylandbill> :-S
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bluez patch works here, thanks
* Hobbsee concludes that she lives in the wrong continent.
* Jucato therefore concludes that he lives in the wrong century...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you'd do one step better thanme, i think
<waylandbill> Riddell: http://silverbaseball.com/kubuntu_updater_Mar_22_2007.diff
<crimsun> I live in right century on the right continent. Everyone else lives on the wrong continent in the wrong century.
<Jucato> oh btw... wiki-using people: <annma> when i log in, it brings my page in, how can I go back to the page I was?
<sebas> back button? :-)
<sebas> Then reload to make it know that you're logged in.
<waylandbill> it's a bzr diff. I figured that'd be the easiest to use.
<Jucato> hm ok ;)
<Tm_T> any particular reason why basket depends on kmail?
<Jucato> it does?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yeah.  kontact integration
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i lost that battle
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> basket depends on kontact which in turn depends on kmail
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hmm, evil, have to reinstall my selfcompiled kmail )(
<Tm_T> I still don't know how to touch recursive
<Jucato> Tm_T: why? shouldn't your compiled version be the "preferred" version if you set the proper env vars?
<Tm_T> Jucato: sure, if apt would know I have compiled it
<Tm_T> (and installed)
<Jucato> apt doesn't matter, as long as you didn't install in /usr (afaik)
<Tm_T> well, there I do install it
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> booh :P
* Tm_T just overwrites all ] ;=
<xerosis> Tm_T: use checkinstall?
<Tm_T> minimising duplicates that is :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ^^^^^
<Tm_T> xerosis: I will not, bad experiences
* Jucato awaits Hobbsee's stick
<xerosis> Tm_T: hehe ok
<Tm_T> xerosis: I'd rather do proper packages ;)
* Hobbsee beats xerosis 
<Jucato> me too.. but takes time to learn... :(
<xerosis> Hobbsee: oi!
<Jucato> I mean longer than just compiling :)
<Tm_T> but can't see much piont to do packages either when I do compile kdepim several times a day usually
* Jucato wants to learn to build proper packages to 1) share w/ others and 2) eventually pester Hobbsee to have them uploaded :P
<Tm_T> I sorta learned and then forgot it
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> anyway, heading for bed... earlier than Hobbsee...
<Hobbsee> ugh, yeah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: go ahead
<Jucato> migraine coming up.. :(
<Hobbsee> in inverse order
<apokryphos> same thing for me with php. I learn some stuff because I need to do something, then leave it for months, forget everything, then I need it again :/
<Jucato> apokryphos: sorry for leaving you in #kubuntu earlier, mate...
<Jucato> kinda not feeling right...
<apokryphos> no worries
<Jucato> ok gotta go before migraine strikes and I take it out on some poor sould in #kubuntu...
<Tm_T> Jucato: how you could feel right when I'm left?
<apokryphos> rest!
* Tm_T hides
<Jucato> you're lucky I have no access here :P
* Jucato goes
<waylandbill> Riddell: if you think of something else, I'd help out. Until then, I'll be fighting with this new feisty install. :-)
<Hobbsee> heya waylandbill
<hunger> Hmmm... I create a gui with the qt4 designer and when I build that it fails in the generated code. Anyone noticed that yet?
<Riddell> waylandbill: are you testing a daily CD?
<waylandbill> hunger: in the ui code?
<waylandbill> Riddell: no. where are those kept?
<hunger> waylandbill: In the code generated by uic-qt4 from my ui file.
<Riddell> waylandbill: we need testers for today's dailys before we can release them as beta
<Riddell> waylandbill: wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles
<hunger> I'll try with KDE's qt-copy... maybe Qt4 is screwed here.
<raphink> c'est journe francophone ici?
<raphink> pourquoi c'est pas dit dans le sujet?
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> "journe"?
<Riddell> nous avons un problem d'encoding
<raphink> ah
<raphink> je suis en utf8
<Riddell> j'aime utilise un mot anglais que j'oublie la francais
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> idem dans l'autre sens
<rbrunhuber> kubuntu-devel-fr?!
<rbrunhuber> Does Feisty use the debian installer? And can it use encrypted disks now?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: no.  they just go into frenchdom from time to time.  nothing new
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : What a shame although france is one of our neighbour countries I never learned french
<Hobbsee> indeed
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : I voted for LATIN in school. Could I please have a hint from your cluebat (although) it is already to late :-)?
<Hobbsee> hehe
* rbrunhuber starts to write 100 times: "You must not write to if you mean too." 
<Tonio_> raphink disons que j'ai auto-dcrt a.... ;)
<rbrunhuber> Is this really french? auto-dcrt a....
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: yep, you can put "auto" between almost everything, to mean you did it yourself
<Tonio_> example : "je me suis auto-appel" means you phoned to yourself
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : I think i have an encoding problem. I see a lot of copyright signs and so.
<Tonio_> hum, strange, works here......... I'm using utf-8....
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_:  I have a lot of people complaining about this. Seems that miranda speaks another dialect of utf-8 :-)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: ready for a test ?
<Tonio_> http://planetemu.net/
<Tonio_> that webpage is french with utf-8
<Tonio_> problems with accents ?
<nixternal> Riddell: I will be working on the Beta release page shortly, so it should be complete in a couple hours time if we have it
<Riddell> nixternal: perfect
<mhb> is there any way to disable the autodetection of USB pen drives and such ?
<mhb> I've tried to install Kubuntu on a USB pen drive but the installation keeps crashing, I guess the autodetection might be the issue
<Riddell> dcop kded mediamanager die
<Riddell> or something like along those lines
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<mhb> at what time is the beta out?
<Riddell> we only schedule the day, not the minute
<mhb> heh, sorry
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : planetemu works
<rbrunhuber> hi mhb
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: so the issue is probably with konvi
<Tonio_> interesting........
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : No I'm on windows here at work it is miranda-im.org i use
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: ah !
* Tonio_ didn't understood about miranda ;)
<Tonio_> I thought she was a collegue :)
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: well on windows that sounds normal......... I always got trouble with utf-8 and windows irc clients
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: glad to know the patch worked
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well that's about the kbluepin windows right ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I built without reading anything so........ but I know this is something that happens everytime since bluez went to dbus, so we have to patch it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: any news about the suse port of kdebluetooth to dbus ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that was supposed to happen soon when I last look at that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: dont know about it.. rbrunhuber was the one highlighting the issues with the current kbluebin. Thats all I know, sorry
<Tonio_> okay, you used the kmobiletools patch ? that's what we did with dholbach for edgy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> perfect
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: RockMan pointed that out last night, and I just did a patch for it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well as long as it works :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: donno about the previous kubuntu patches inside the bluez-utils, one of the failed - atleast when I tried it
<Tonio_> for kbluetooth and dbu, we'll have to wait for kde4 I gesw
<Tonio_> guess
<_StefanS_> yes, I'm off again. back again tonight probably - will try to do some stuff on the kdesu dialog.
<DaSkreech> Man OPenSuse might be shipping with KDE4 :(
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu-devel) they are shipping with the svn version it seems
<sebas> I doubt that.
<DaSkreech> sebas: I just asked
<rbrunhuber> DaSkreech : I like it really bleeding edge, but KDE 4 seems to be a real pain up to now. So OpenSuse will patch it death again ( if they are really shipping it)
<DaSkreech> They are planning on shipping late Sept too :-/
<DaSkreech> Yeah I wouldn't even back that
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't mind having the latest RC as an option to install in feisty+1 (Possibly non g)
<rbrunhuber> DaSkreech : that might be possible they already ship opensync, althought for most users it is really broken.
<DaSkreech> Since they should be shipping new RCs every two weeks
<DaSkreech> But to ship a possible pre RC SVN as default?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ping ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I can't see it being default
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Nor can I
<DaSkreech> However thats the plan
<waylandbill> if the plan comes to fruition.
<Riddell> reference anywhere?
<DaSkreech> #opensuse-kde
<DaSkreech>  OpenSuse is unsupported by Novell?
<waylandbill> community supported only
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I guess thats fine then
<Riddell> it is supported, they still sell the boxed edition which includes phone support
<waylandbill> but suse != opensuse
<apokryphos> waylandbill: yes, with openSUSE you get that.
<apokryphos> like every other distro you also get security updates, or more major bugfixes etc
<waylandbill> oh.. if you buy the support over and above it. I gotcha.
<DaSkreech> I didn't think that you could byu support for opensuse
<apokryphos> waylandbill: no... with the boxed version you get free support.
<waylandbill> for the longest time it was two seperate lines.
<apokryphos> what?
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Longest time?
<waylandbill> I thought that there was SLED and OpenSuse.
<apokryphos> there still is
<waylandbill> ok. I guess I'm not as crazy as I thought then :-D
<apokryphos> and DaSkreech, as I've told you in opensuse-kde... no plan for the 10.3 release is set in stone at all
<apokryphos> opensuse release cycle is generally 10 or so months, so that suggests a release in October/November, and they're gonna be early adopters of kde4, but how exactly that will be executed is just not defined yet
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: I hardly think that can be called the longest time :-P
<DaSkreech> Ok great :)
<DaSkreech> I just want someone to offer it as an option :(
<waylandbill> longest time was the amount of time I thought it was like that. :-)
<DaSkreech> heehee
<DaSkreech> Ok well #opensuse-kde has pretty much cleared that up. No current roadmap, No ideas finalized
<DaSkreech> KDE4 is a strong wish and will be looked at as an option.
<waylandbill> they were just throwing ideas around or somethin?
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: kde4's already built almost every day in the repositories at the moment anyhow
<apokryphos> waylandbill: not exactly
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: That's why I want someone to ship with it
<apokryphos> when? Now?
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: No I asked specifically
<DaSkreech>  someone answered and I waited for someone to shoot him down and no one was doing so
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Me?
<apokryphos> no distro's gonna neglect kde 4 when it's possible, don't worry ;)
<DaSkreech> Oh No but nearly all the (big) distros have the same rough timeline and missing this ship means some time next year
<DaSkreech>  so it would feel like Vista +1
<firephoto> maybe a distro race will get distro devs working upstream a bit more in the next 3 months? ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yo didn't use the good patch for bluez
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 3.9 requires another patch I'm including
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: no, missing the ship just means most distros will have easy updates for it, or even make a whole new ISO
<DaSkreech> Well Yeah. I was hoping that Kubuntu would ship a kubuntu-desktop-kde4.iso unsupported at ship date
<DaSkreech> reupdated periodically through the release schedule
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I'd like to do that
<DaSkreech> Wheeeee :)
* DaSkreech makes plans to reinstall his computer :)
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: already?
<DaSkreech> Yeah.
<DaSkreech> I'm very slow when it comes to change
<DaSkreech> I have to start planning like a year before hand
<xerosis> that's the second time konqueror hard-locked my system today... :/
<fdoving> xeros: memleak?
<yacoob> Who do I poke in order to look at filed bug? :)
<yacoob> (it even has a solution included :)
<DaSkreech> just say the bug name
<DaSkreech> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<DaSkreech> number sorry
<yacoob> bug 94615 then :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94615 in kdebase "Firefox launched from alt-f2 doesn't apply all gtk2-qt-engine settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94615
<yacoob> worked it all out since yesterday, all I need is some developer look at it :)
<Riddell> yacoob: we're busy testing beta candidates today, but keep poking us and it'll help
<Riddell> can't do much until beta is out
<yacoob> Sure thing.
<yacoob> I have this one solved for me, but I think it should be good to have permanent fix in distro, because it breaks consistent look of applications.
<yacoob> (and this is important for casual Joe user :)
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Just found another bug in the bluez-utils patch from Rockman.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: another?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : Merged two sentences. There is a bug in the patch from Rockman. Not another the first :-)
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : Wanted to write found another bug in bluez-utils.
<rbrunhuber> Riddell:  This line if(buffer[1] !='P' && buffer[1] !='I' && buffer[2] !='N') should be if(buffer[0] !='P' && buffer[1] !='I' && buffer[2] !='N')
<Riddell> 17:58 < RockMan> Riddell: i updated the patchs on kmobiletools.org, rbrunhuber pointed me on a bug
<Riddell> 17:58 < RockMan> Riddell: also, since probably kmobiletools homepage will be down starting by tonight, i'd suggest
<Riddell>                  grabbing them _now_ :P
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: can you e-mail the new patch to Tonio_?
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: please email that to me
<rbrunhuber> I have neither a email adress of Tonio_ nor a clue in what format to send?
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: tonio@ubuntu.com
<rbrunhuber> Maybe the best thing would be to "reget" from Rockmans homepage? Rockman?
<rbrunhuber> Because I'm not good at building (as I proved yesterday)
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_: Can I point you to the right line in the debdiff of _Stefan_ yesterday?
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: sure
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: that patch is invalid I have a new one supposed to work with bluez but that currently fails
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_: sent.
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : what is the problem with the patch?
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: incompatible with bluez-3.9
<Tonio_> http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/228
<Tonio_> read this :)
<Tonio_> there is a specific patch for 3.9
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_: This patch is the patch we already patched again with the debdiff i sent you.
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: _StefanS_ patch didn't use that one
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: resend me the infos please :)
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : Yes it does.
<Tonio_> not in the debdiff I received :)
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : You have to remove the old patch (10-passkey*) from the patch directory to make it work.
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: AHHHHHHHHHHHHH, lemme test
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: patching the sources isn't good
<Tonio_> should have provided a patch for the debian/patch folder
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: lemme check once again, I'll let you know if that works
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_: I did not do anything on this. I just poked the right people :-)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Are you here?
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_: RockMan already updated the page on his page: http://www.kmobiletools.org/files/bluez-pin-exec-patch-r3.diff.bz2
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: great, testing
<Riddell> hmm, imbrandon added seele to planet ubuntu
<Riddell> she's not a member I'm sure
<kristjan_> is it possible to install feisty from harddisk?
<\sh> kristjan_: creating a chroot on another partition, I think it's possible...I did that earlier on with hoary, inside a gentoo system
<kristjan_> \sh: not that I need to, but I have been trying out of curiosity to get installation working from hd in a way like some other distros do it without success so far.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I'm here
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I guess you handled it ..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes I have the latest patch
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looks like the debdiff you sent me was not the good one ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just build the package let me test
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea, sure
<_StefanS_> whoo .. kde4 has been built successfully from trunk.. amazing
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've removed seele from planet for now since she isn't a member, persuade her to apply if you want her on
<Riddell> kwwii: would you happen to have a pretty kubuntu themed picture we could use along with the beta announcement?
<rbrunhuber> Bye
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: s/0/1 for the buffer is okay, this time it works :)
<Tonio_> thanks for the info
<mhb> is it me or has the spec template disappeared from the Ubuntu wiki?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: next time you patch something, please use cdbs, never patch the sources, that's evil ;)
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : you should replace 1 with 0
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: that's what I meant :)
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: but that works, thanks ;)
<waylandbill> what is cdbs?
<Tonio_> passkey-agent --default /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin
<Tonio_> Passkey request for device 00:12:47:B4:86:E3
<Tonio_> Found passkey: "1234"
<Tonio_> waylandbill: patch system
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : 00:12? Do you have a nokia?
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: samsung
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if you patch the sources, changes are kept in diff.gz file, but that's a pain to maintain with upstream new versions, and if someone regenerates the diff.gz for some reason, changes can be lost...
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : Packaging is still way to complicated....
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: true
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: but easy packaging isn't possible with several build systems....
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: cdbs simplifies packaging at the maximum level.... hard to do better
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : Ill have a look in cdbs.
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: hehe
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: will upload buez-utils with the good patch tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test the patches for http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140660
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't avoid crash, but prevents from loosing mails
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140660 in general "kmail crash when I make a CTRL + J in inbox" [Grave,Reopened] 
<Tonio_> we need this
<rbrunhuber> Riddell:  I'm affected with this, so if you need a tester....
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: are you ?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: ?
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: then I'll ping you onc e the packages are built
<Riddell> Tonio_: I was wondering if it might be best just to take a branch pull of kdepim
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: second patch proposed can eventually even prevent from the crash...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, why not, I can test this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test toonight, and give you feedback
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree there are lots of commits on that branch, with lots of bugfixes
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ , Riddell: There is a bug for this in lp too
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: id please ?
<Tonio_> we should link to upstream bug
* rbrunhuber is processing the search...
* Tonio_ fires svn on kdepim
<rbrunhuber> It is bug 86598
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86598 in kdepim "Kmail crashing when aplying all filters to all mails" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86598
<Tonio_> Riddell: want a hudge patch for this ?
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: thanks linking to kde then :)
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : You do the link? I've never done this
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: done
<Riddell> Tonio_: if it fixes more bugs than it creates sure :)
<Tonio_> just refresh
<Riddell> Tonio_: might be an idea to ask in #kontact for a feeling on it
<Tonio_> Riddell: good idea lets go ;)
<rbrunhuber> Will feisty use the debian installer with encrypted partition support?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: no idea
<Riddell> comments welcome on this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyBetaAnnouncement/Kubuntu
<Riddell> nixternal: ^^
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I just finished the release page
<Tonio_> Riddell: digikam back ?
<nixternal> Riddell: looks good!
<Tonio_> fine with me too
<Riddell> Tonio_: should be yes :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: just to keep you quiet mind :)
<rbrunhuber> nixternal: Why has it the ubuntu theme?
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for this :)
<nixternal> huh?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been arch on that question, sorry :)
<rbrunhuber> nixternal : I thought the page should be more "blueish" as it is kubuntu?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: which page?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is kopete untranslated a known problem ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, it's because it has changed source packages and rosetta doesn't seem to have caught up
<rbrunhuber> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta/Kubuntu#head-8b618daed6b9354dc6a0e90ad8edbd5bbdaefd90
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: use wiki.kubuntu.org if you want blueish
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so should be fixed soon I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: for kdepim better packaging from svn and make an uvf exception once tested no ?
<Tonio_> big patch is a bit evil I think :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: naw, just a patch, like debian does
<rbrunhuber> nixternal : this is not a question what i want but what it should be?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay.....
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Beta/Kubuntu
<nixternal> that is blue
<rbrunhuber> nixternal : not a minute ago. But no it looks nice :-)
<nixternal> thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/kdenetwork/+pots/kopete exists, should come in with whenever the next language pack is done
<Tonio_> perfect, thanks ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: no screenshots for docs or digikam though
<nixternal> I will do a digiKam one here shortly and docs I guess :)
<rbrunhuber> nixternal : I found the difference in wiki._U_buntu.com it is brown in wiki._K_ubuntu.org it is blue...
<Riddell> nixternal: links to old Herd pages would be good too
<Riddell> nixternal: and the upgrader!
<nixternal> roger
<Riddell> nixternal: testers needed for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Riddell> nixternal: otherwise, a work of perfection, as usual
<nixternal> why thank you
<waylandbill> Riddell: I didn't actually run the upgrader in the process of removing the temp files. I bypassed that code, but I like the look of the kubuntu_upgrade wizard.
<waylandbill> as long as the extracted tool works. ;-)
<xerosis> hm, where are keyboard shortcuts settings stored? no changed are being applied, i think it must be chrooted wrong
<xerosis> *chowned
<Riddell> waylandbill: did you e-mail me the patch?
<waylandbill> Riddell: I did not. I sent a url to this channel
<GNUro> 'lo!
<waylandbill> Riddell: let me know if you want an email or a url and I'll resend
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you want the dist-upgrade thing to be tested again ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I mean did you fix those few bugs ?
<waylandbill> emailed and here: http://silverbaseball.com/kubuntu_updater_Mar_22_2007.diff
<waylandbill> Riddell: emailed and here: http://silverbaseball.com/kubuntu_updater_Mar_22_2007.diff (didn't prefix with nick)
<Tonio_> Riddell: [21:26]  <Tm_T> Tonio_: anyway, stable should be stable IIRC and +features branch is pretty muvh slowly moving so might not be stable enough yet, though only crashes I get is because of indexlib (experimental stuff)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably just commit patches and not sync svn...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: don't take it as a last word
<Tonio_> Tm_T: well, I know, but the point syncing with svn is not to had new issues :)
<Tm_T> I'm just test user ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I'm jsut concerned by kde bug 140660
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140660 in general "kmail crash when I make a CTRL + J in inbox" [Grave,Reopened]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140660
<Tm_T> s/user/dummy/
<Tm_T> Tonio_: interesting, let's see...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: there is a commit that doesn't prevent from crashing, but avoids loosing emails, which is the critical part of the bug
<Tm_T> yes
<Tonio_> also a second commit is proposed, but requires testing, nobody gave feedback atm
<Tm_T> whooops!
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I'll patch in a few minutes, are you ready to test with me ?
<Tm_T> WHOOOPS!
<Tonio_> ? :)
<Tm_T> where's cancel?!
<Tonio_> killall kmail !
<Tonio_> or xkill
<Tm_T> I did ctrl+a && ctrl+j in dir with over 8k mails =)
<Tm_T> no crash but this will take forever
<Tonio_> and ?
<Tonio_> interesting............... should have crashed :)
<Tonio_> let's test the patches then ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: but never been crashing here, or, can't remember, but I use latest svn from kdepim-3.5.5+features branch
<Tonio_> okay so the 2 patches seem to work.... I'm building with those and we'll see ;)
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: ping about hardware
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: yea ? :)
<ryanakca> lol, how do I figure out if the ram would fit in my comp?
* ryanakca has an... interest... in it :)
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: well, what processor do you have ?
<ryanakca> manchicken|away: how did you set up your compile farm?
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: or model of laptop ?
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: would it work in a desktop? it's an Atho
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: it wont .. "SO-DIMM" tells you that
<ryanakca> AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+
<ryanakca> ah, nevermind then :)
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: its 200pin.. not 240
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: np
<ryanakca> pin... are those the gold things on the bottom of the sticks?
<Tm_T> ok, let's see if I can reach load over 10
<_StefanS_> yes, and they goldplated also :)
<_StefanS_> they are
<claydoh> Tonio_: re kmail bug it will creah if you use the menus to do this, keyboard shortcuts don't seem to cause it
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> Thanks anywais
<_StefanS_> thats ok..
* ryanakca goes back on a hunt of bloggable/planetable kubuntu news
<claydoh> or rather using the right-click context menu for filters does with all messages selected
<Tonio_> claydoh: that's what I want to test indeed
<claydoh> cool
<ryanakca> is anybody having trouble with google analytics under Fx? I have all the required plugins installed... doesn't work in konqueror either...
<ryanakca> and... it just made Fx crash :)
<firephoto> Tm_T: Tonio_, it crashes here if i copy some messages to the default "Inbox" and do a ctrl-a and ctrl-j, other folders aren't affected.
<Tonio_> firephoto: yep, that's the issue I try to get fixed....
<Tonio_> firephoto: currently building with the fix
<Tm_T> firephoto: ready to test then ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: upgrade tool, is that for edgy->feisty only?
<jjesse> quick question (sorry getting no help in #kubuntu) but i repartitioned my drive and now i can't access the disk and file system module of system settings
<nixternal> or can Dapper users use it as well
<jjesse> edgy -> feisty
<nixternal> roger dodger
<nixternal> thank you sir
<jjesse> "disk and filesystems" could not be loaded
<sebas> jjesse: run mountconfig in console and tell me if there's an exception shown
<jjesse> sebas: thanks
<sebas> Or kcmshell mountconfig
<jjesse> sebas: http://pastebin.ca/407128
<nixternal> Riddell: Release notes ready unless there is more to add -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Beta/Kubuntu
<nixternal> anyone want to proof, please do!
<nixternal> thanks
<sebas> jjesse: Interesting.
<jjesse> sebas: interseting good or interesting bad?
<jjesse> nixternal: i'll read after dinner
<sebas> jjesse: Interesting dunno =)
<jjesse> :)
<sebas> Can you run "python"
<sebas> then "import os, sys"
<sebas> then the following line:
<Riddell> nixternal: stonkingly good
<sebas> os.path.realpath(os.path.join(os.getcwdu(), sys.argv[0] ))
<nixternal> heh, thanks
<Riddell> sebas: u'/home/jr'
<sebas> Ow wait, that's an apport exception. Useless.
<jjesse> u'/home/jjesse
<sebas> jjesse: Can you get me your /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab, I might be able to see what's wrong then.
<jjesse> Riddell: that was directed to me
<jjesse> sure
<sebas> Cool
<sebas> Which version is that, btw?
<jjesse> for me?
<sebas> Yeah, Feisty?
<jjesse> sebas: correct
<sebas> jjesse: Ok. sebas@kde.org for the files, btw.
<jjesse> sebas: thanks
<nixternal> how do I go about getting Konqueor to open new tabs instead of windows when clicking on an external link?
<fdoving> nixternal: " the layout and look are new. "  shouldn't that be 'is'?
<nixternal> nm
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> fdoving: go ahead and fix it, my english is horrible ;)
<fdoving> settings->configure konq -> webbehavior -> tabs section -> advanced -> some checkbox.. iirc.
<sebas> fdoving was just a bit faster =)
<jjesse> sebas: mail sent, heading out for dinner, be back in an hour or so
<jjesse> nixternal: i'll proof read after dinner
<nixternal> rock on, thanks
<sebas> jjesse: Thanks, bon appetit =)
<fdoving> nite.
<nixternal> fdoving: that tab thing was right in front of my face when I asked the question :)
* yacoob motions to bug 94615
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94615 in kdebase "Firefox launched from alt-f2 doesn't apply all gtk2-qt-engine settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94615
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-23
<ryanakca> anything needing to get done?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: yes, you can rub my neck, it's hurting
<ryanakca> lol
* Tm_T orders personal massage
<Tm_T> (or was it massacre?)
<Tm_T> ;)
<sebas> Tm_T: massacre for you, massage for me.
<Tm_T> sebas: deal!
<sebas> Hm, Instant Massaging, a new feature for KDE4
<Tm_T> ?
<ryanakca> rofl
<yacoob> ryanakca, bug 94615 needs love :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94615 in kdebase "Firefox launched from alt-f2 doesn't apply all gtk2-qt-engine settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94615
<Tm_T> yacoob: and I don't?!
* sebas gives Tm_T some safe internet loving.
* ryanakca thinks he can figure out how to fix it
<nixternal> Riddell: I am building yet another kubuntu-docs package to close a linking bug. No strings were harmed in the creation of this package :)
* Jucato thwacks nixternal with a Long Pointy Stick of Doom (while Hobbsee's not around)
<Tm_T> anyone knows is there will be chance to get Feisty cd's to releaseparty (that means shipped before release) ?
<Tm_T> or, hm, we always could burn them ourself
<Tm_T> need nice packages though
<Tm_T> or better idea, we need only one cd with Riddell's signature!
<jjesse> sebas: i got your email
<Jucato> Tm_T: get your LoCo contact person to pre-order Feisty CD's
<Tm_T> Jucato: even with my activity, I have no idea what "my LoCo" could be
<Jucato> Local Community
<Jucato> hm...
<Tm_T> yes, but what does that mean in real world ;)
<Jucato> er... dunno :)
<Tm_T> exactly
* Jucato doesn't know where Tm_T is from...
<jjesse> i wouldn't know what my loco group would be
<Tm_T> Jucato: 1 point hint, where Linux is from
<Jucato> ubuntu-fi then?
<Tm_T> ...that's our LoCo?
* Jucato checks the wiki
<Tm_T> interesting, I wonder who's our leader then
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FinnishTeam
<yuriy> that reminds me, i should preorder feisty cd's
<Jucato> Finland   TimoJyrinki   FinnishTeam    #ubuntu-fi ubuntu-fi@lists.ubuntu.com http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/
<Tm_T> aah, mirv, thanks
<Tm_T> (atleast we have leader)
<ryanakca> Jucato: I thought you were in the philipines...
<Jucato> ryanakca: you thought right :)
<ryanakca> oh, lol
* ryanakca reread... I thought you were from finland
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> I'm not worthy to share the same country with Tm_T
<Jucato> :D
<ryanakca> hmm... commiting a hopefull fix to k-d-s on launchpad can't hurt, can it?
<ryanakca> ( to fix bug 94615 )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94615 in kdebase "Firefox launched from alt-f2 doesn't apply all gtk2-qt-engine settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94615
* Jucato doesn't know... just knows that beta is still in freeze
* ryanakca nods
* ryanakca kicks bzr... sooo slow.
<Jucato> I thought it was supposed to be fast :P
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> it /could/ run 5% faster if it was run with python -O
<Jucato> heeh :)
* ryanakca googles the web for some kind of linux news
<nixternal> Riddell: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6900329/kubuntu-docs.debdiff
<nixternal> tested and works
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: morning
<Hobbsee> heya
<Tm_T> stupid kopete keeps crashing on start
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Tm_T> bah, can't get it to work :/
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the X freezing after continued use w/o mouse/keyboard activity is a known bug right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dunno
<Jucato> wasn't that the X bug you were telling me about? something about opengl screensavers or something?
<Hobbsee> oh.  could be.  thats' been fixed
<Jucato> hm... just experienced it twice... the 2nd one earlier.. :(
<Tm_T> ok, time to give up, good night ->
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  kmail devs are fixing heaps of bugs, all of which are going to violate freeze
<Hobbsee> how about taking svn 3.5.6 kmail...
<Jucato> oh..
<Tonio_> Tm_T: the patch works perfectly :)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I just had big fixing a kpilot build issue
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I just tested on 800 mails, using the menus and not ctrl+j, no crash
<DaSkreech> hi hunger umm hunger_t
* Jucato hungry now..
<DaSkreech> Just ate Bun and cheese
<giangy> 'morning
<Hobbsee> hiya
<jpetso> Ridell, sebas: I switched to Feisty yesterday
<Hobbsee> hey jpetso
<jpetso> hey Hobbsee
<jpetso> sebas: guidance-powermanager is still showing "Not present" for the (non-existant) second battery
<jpetso> Riddell: I tried out the upgrader, and noted a few shortcomings
<jpetso> Riddell: Which means you'll get a text file sent to your mail address :D
<jpetso> yeah, and i'm now trying to actually work with Polyester
<jpetso> it may work out!
<Jucato> _StefanS_: !!!
<Jucato> :)
<_StefanS_> hey
<_StefanS_> wasssup ?
<Jucato> not much. :)
<_StefanS_> so you're the only one here ? :)
<Jucato> well at least nothing directly related the logout dialog :D
<Jucato> Hobbsee's here too, with her stick as usual :D
<_StefanS_> of doom
<Jucato> long pointy :)
<_StefanS_> I dont really see that bluetooth patch anywhere..
<Hobbsee> of course
* Hobbsee greets Jucato with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and waves to _StefanS_ 
<_StefanS_> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, how I can filter stuff from fridge calendar to ical file?
<jpetso> Lure: ping
<jpetso> Lure: your K3b packages don't include the (dvdread-dependant) DVD ripping support, do they?
<Riddell> comments welcome http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<Riddell> hunger: any photos from the decibel do?
<hunger> Riddell: I think Duncan has uploaded some.
<hunger> Riddell: I have a couple... mostly boring pics of us sitting in front of our laptops.
<sebas> hunger: THat's cool, people like to see faces.
<sebas> "What does the decibel-god look like?"
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/duncanmac-vicar  hmm, toilets and baths, probably not
<tackat_>  If somebody would like to try Marble: http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble14.png here are packages (they work for Edgy): http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/kubuntu/marble_0.2-3_i386.deb http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/kubuntu/marble-data_0.2-3_all.deb
<Jucato> maybe we can have marble for Ubiquity in the next release? :)
<Riddell> Jucato: it's over 10MB, so probably not
<tackat_> btw: It doesn't use  OpenGL ;)
<Jucato> ouch O.o
<tackat_> Riddell: it should be 6 MB
<Jucato> prolly still a bit big for the Live CD though... :(
<tackat_> Riddell: and you can easily strip it down :)
<Riddell> oh yes
<tackat_> should be possible to make 4 MB out of it if you ask me how
<Lure_> jpetso: yes, dvdread is in universe and need main inclusion first - we first want to ensure k3b 1.0 exception of freeze and then we can add additional build dependancies and MIR
<jpetso> Lure: ah, so it's actually planned?
<jpetso> er.
<jpetso> Lure_: I wouldn't have guessed so :)
<tackat_> And you could even ship without the data package if you wait 2-3 weeks, as I'll have automagical tile download by that time
<Lure_> Riddell: any news regarding k3b UVFe (now that beta is almost out)?
<tackat_> In that case it would only be 200 kB
<jpetso> Lure_: what does resmgr do? it was in previous releases, but has been removed in Feisty
<Lure_> jpetso: resmgr?
<jpetso> (i'm asking because that was an optional K3b build depency, and i now checkinstalled an own build myself)
<Riddell> Lure_: nope, we can poke tollef after beta is out (waiting for mirrors to sync)
<jpetso> s/depency/dependency/
<Lure_> Riddell: or cjwatson...
<jpetso> Riddell: i hope i got your mail address right when sending my upgrader issue report file?
<Lure_> Riddell: should you also mention koffice 1.6.2 in beta announement (even if not on cd)?
<Riddell> Lure_: tollef is release dude
<Riddell> jpetso: yes, got it thanks
<Riddell> jpetso: I hope to get round to clearing my e-mail backlog today
<Lure_> Riddell: yes, but both are listed for exceptions in main ;-)
<jpetso> hehe
<Lure_> Riddell: you just need to pick the right one ;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just send it to /dev/null.  easy
* Jucato sends Jucato to /dev/null
* Hobbsee rescues Jucato 
<Jucato> don't! :)
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!
<Hobbsee> ARGH, IT'S TONIO.  EVERYBODY RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Hobbsee> ahem.  hi!
<Tm_T> Tonio_: mooh, good to hear there's no crashes anymore
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you should stop thinking aloud :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I instead keep having crashes, have to turn indexlib off again :(
<Tonio_> Tm_T: what surprises me is that people claim the fix doesn't work on kde bts...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: *grin*
<Jucato> anyone here using Umbrello? just wondering how to add a constructor in a class diagram
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I tested here with thousands of emails, that perfectly stable
<Tm_T> Tonio_: aww, that's evil
<Hobbsee> i thought we didnt ship with digikam at the moment?
<Tm_T> aww, I'm so tired... :(
<Tonio_> Tm_T: btw, I'll upload and close the launchpad bug once the freeze ends
<Lure_> nice, kmail is getting some bug fixing attention: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2739
<Tm_T> yup
<Lure_> we should look into this and include them in feisty...
<Tonio_> Jucato: was that you who ping me concerning kinstaller and its kcm extension for systemsettings ?
* sebas wonders if some of those patches will make Feisty.
<Tonio_> I'm unsure who did...
<Jucato> Tonio_: um. nope... :/
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay ;)
<Hobbsee> Lure_: indeed.  i'm just wondering how much of it we can put in
<Tonio_> hi mr luka !
<Jucato> (but I'm sure I ping'ed you for some kcm stuff too :P)
<Lure_> Hobbsee: everything
<Hobbsee> Lure_: as long as they dont break anything else while they fix imap, we'll be right
<Lure_> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> seeing as imap is utterly broken in current form
<sebas> Hobbsee: Dreamer ;-)
<Hobbsee> sebas: :P
* sebas goes for a shower.
<Jucato> O.o
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: broken ?
<sebas> Well, Bille and coolo are otherwise very capable developers, so there's some hope =)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: imap mail on kmail, broken, yes.
<Jucato> freaking coincidence that I'm about to do the same thing sebas is going to do O.o
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I use imapr for all my email accounts and never have a problem
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: with kmail?
<sebas> Jucato: You scare me, go away! ;-)
<Tonio_> with kontact, is there a difference ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you dont get hitten by the crash on select mail bug, that most other people get hit by?
<Jucato> you scared me first
<Hobbsee> no.  should be the same
<Jucato> (of course I have to be the one to go away :P)
<sebas> My most-hated bug is when the system time is weird.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the only issue I had with imap is select lots of mails and apply filters
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: wifed with the patch I hadded yesterday
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: appart from that, works perfectly here
<sebas> Sometimes my systems comes out of suspend-to-ram with the date set to 2002. If then kmail gets any mail, or basically changes any mtime in a dimap folder, I have to delete all local copies of my email to make kmail start again.
<Hobbsee> lucky.  dunno how
<sebas> Highly annoying.
<Tonio_> I don't use direct imap, but disconnected imap.... maybe the difference is there
<Hobbsee> ah, yes
<Hobbsee> that'd be it
<sebas> Well, shower().
<Riddell> tackat_: ooh, we can classify marble as a KDE 4 project, that means it's covered by our ignore upstream version freeze rule
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> this is the "anything can fit under KDE 4 project" mantra
<Riddell> tackat_: what's changed in -3?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hm.. is that a good thing or a bad thing? /me is ignorant :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: to be fair it is a KDE 4 project in development
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, thought it might be
* waylandbill waves to Jucato
<Jucato> hah :)
<tackat_> Riddell: it includes a measure tool and very basic Wikipedia integration
<tackat_> Riddell: and a coordination grid
<Riddell> tackat_: if this is a new upstream source releae it should have a new upstream version number (e.g. 0.3)
<tackat_> Riddell: ah ok, I'll keep that in mind next time.
<Tm_T> er
<tackat_> Obviously I tried to be too conservative with the version number ;)
<Riddell> tackat_: I can't upload it to feisty unless it has a new version number
<tackat_> Riddell: Now that is hard to change ;)
<naught101> has anyone noticed and buggerups with recent xorg updates?
* Tonio_ is listening to Pull Me Under by Dream Theater on Live at the Marquee [Amarok] 
<Tonio_> sorry that's just a test !
<tackat_> Riddell: so which version number would do it?
<naught101> my mate is suing fesity on a dell d600, and the entire screen is artefacting massively
<naught101> using
<Riddell> tackat_: anything larger than 0.2 :)
<tackat_> Ah ok
<waylandbill> there's a fair amount of reading in the packaging guide.
<waylandbill> guess I better get coffee. :-)
<Hobbsee> waylandbill: we'll test you on it at the end, you know that, dont you?  :P
* waylandbill hates pop quizes
* Tonio_ can't wait for the end of the freeze........ that's too long :'(
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, exactly!
<Tonio_> 9 days now no ?
<Hobbsee> something like that.  beta got delayed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes but well..... a bit painfull...
<Jucato> ha! I think I can see Hobbsee from Marble :)
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<Jucato> didn't try installing marble? :)
<Hobbsee> nope
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> -ENOEDGY
<Jucato> oh yeah.. forgot that it's edgy :)
<Tm_T> hmm, Marble is KDE4 -mapwidget stuff?
<Jucato> hey wth?! I'm not on edgy either lol!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I installed it on feisty bwahahah
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> didnt try it
<Jucato> Tm_T: yah
<Jucato> it's like a tamed Google Earth
<Tm_T> Jucato: hmm, I think I have seen it before
<Jucato> it's kinda nice for a wow effect in Ubiquity :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ETA of beta?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: friday
<Jucato> next friday?
<Hobbsee> this one
<Jucato> ohkay....
<Jucato> so I guess a bit later?
<Hobbsee> yeah, think so
<Hobbsee> the candidates from today should be it, i think
<Hobbsee> wow, this is big...
<tackat> Riddell: http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/kubuntu/
<tackat> could you tell me whether they work for you?
<Riddell> " package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<Riddell> hang on
<tackat> ah
<tackat> hm
<tackat> yeah
<tackat> I compiled with -msse
* Riddell boots up laptop
<tackat> because it's a lot faster then
<tackat> any suggestion how to package it in a way that there are seperate packages for >PentiumIII
<tackat> (i.e. including SSE)
<tackat> Riddell: btw: the debian-dir is in SVN
<Riddell> I don't think there's any way of doing that
<tackat> hm :)
<tackat> It should be really tough to find a PC without SSE these day so it's a bit stupid if it had to be compiled without SSE :)
<Riddell> there's an Edinburg in Mexico?!
<tackat> if Marble says so, then it very likely is ;)
<Riddell> mm, no, just inside the US border
<Riddell> ah, there's the real Edinburgh
<Riddell> well, marble works lovely as usual
<Tm_T> tackat: I'll kick off that 0.3.1
<tackat> the "real" ;)
<Jucato> one has an 'h', the other doesn't. so the one without an 'h' isn't the real Edinburgh :)
<Jucato> let's see if wikipedia picks it up :)
<tackat> right :)
<waylandbill> now I gotta find edinburgh myself since you all got me curious. :-)
<tackat> Jucato: Well "Edinburgh" obviously has a Wikipedia article :)
<waylandbill> there's a few edinburg and edinburghs listed on wikipedia
<tackat> well the Wikipedia-autoname resolving doesn't really work to well yet. That will be improved for Marble 0.4
<Tm_T> Jerusalemi is in Eastern Finland
<Riddell> tackat: images don't seem to work in the wikipaedia tab
<tackat> Riddell: that's correct
<tackat> Riddell: That's still on the todo
<Riddell> "Download from Wikipaedia finished..."  don't put an elipsis when there's nothing else going to happen
<tackat> ok
<Tm_T> I wonder where all lakes from Finland disappeared :)
<tackat> Riddell: I need to implement a downloadmanager class for the wikipedia images as well as the World-Wind-image-tiles
<Riddell> or just depend on KDE :)
<tackat> That will take a few days to do properly.
<tackat> hehe
<Riddell> or wait for the qt webkit class I guess
<tackat> yeah that would be one of the very few cases where KDE would be handy for backend
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: who is reviewing the NEW queue now ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nobody
<Tonio_> Riddell: klavier (graphical keyboard) never reached the repos, still locked in queue, even if I uploaded it before the freeze
<Tm_T> tackat: from where this takes that atlas map?
<Tonio_> Riddell: who to ping then ? cjwatson ? mdz ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it was brought up at the last team meeting and there were some volunteers to take it on but I don't think there's been any progress on it
<Riddell> Tonio_: pitti
<Tonio_> klavier is important or the usability part, we should try to push a bit to get it in
<Riddell> accessibility
<Tonio_> that's what I meant yes ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will ping him today, thanks
<tackat> Tm_T: It says while initializing the map (basically "Nasa" / public domain)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: mithrandir works
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes but mithrandir is probably very busy with the beta coming out :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: quite likely.  doesnt take long to accept something though
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well if pitti doesn't do it I'll ping him then
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Riddell: heno suggest getting klavier on the cd, as it is only 60k
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that too late according to you ?
<heno> but as you say, it's looking late for main
<Tonio_> heno: probably, but as that's not a "dangerous" change, and very simple and important app for accessebility, we can (in my opinion) make an exception for this :)
<heno> I don't think we need to push it into feisty
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: can you upload things?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure, but I'll wait for the end of the freeze :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: can you upload http://librarian.launchpad.net/6901713/kdelibsjump.debdiff, and it can sit in unapproved until the beta freeze ends?
<heno> Tonio_: sounds sensible
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure I can, but I'll do a mass packages upload once the freeze ends ;) let's wait and do that at the same moment
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: as long as that gets done.
<heno> OTOH, I could contact the author and say, we really want to include this for feisty+1; here are some changers that would be cool ...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what are you uploading?
<Tonio_> kdelibs, bluez-utils, kdepim, pommed
<Hobbsee> how much of kdepim are you doing?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if you're going to do that, please make sure you pick up all the bugs assigned to me
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nzb mimetype install issue
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll merge the changes with yours
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i havent writtne changes yet, just assigned the bugs that we need to fix before release to me
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay, concerning nzb, there is no bug for this, just something we changed and that needs fixing to work
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's fine.
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd be hesitant but not entirely against it
<Riddell> Tonio_: k-d-s profiles would need changing for the corret profile to load it
<Tonio_> Riddell: what wrong with them ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: well it won't load up klavier
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay ;)
<Tonio_> you'd like to get it load on boot ?
<Riddell> motor-difficulties-pointing-devices should have it started by default (if it gets into main and on CD)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll look at how to do this....
<heno> It's still quite rough IMO
<heno> it could do with 6 months of polish and helpful suggestions
<Tonio_> heno: I agree the base is nice but the software really needs improvements
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not discussing this as a spec for feisty+1, and plan for kubuntu default inclusion then ?
<heno> So my suggestion would be universe for feisty, default install for feisty+1
<Tonio_> Riddell: improving it is important I think
<Tonio_> heno: makes sense
<heno> ideally we could get some collaboration with the onboard work
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning motor-difficulties-pointing-devices, that requires the package to be previously installed no ?
<heno> share layout profiles or something
<Tonio_> Riddell: won't that end up with errors if the software isn't installed ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: well yes, hense why I said "(if it gets into main and on CD)"
<Tonio_> Riddell: oops :)
<Riddell> man I look sleepy http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichten/software/kde/kde4-und-kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so what about taking this as a little spec next uds and plan everything for feisty+1 ?
<Hobbsee> anyone here tested the new krusader?
<Tonio_> that's reasonable for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: indeed, looks like you need to take a break hehe :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds good
<Tonio_> Riddell: how many years without vacations ?
<Tonio_> I mean longuer than a WE
<Riddell> I went to Croatia last November
<Tonio_> ho! nice :)
<Tonio_> I'll be there next week
<Tonio_> I have to find a job, really.......
<Tonio_> now I'm stick at home, I don't shave anymore, don't have my air cut, I've gone fat :'(
<tackat> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=55105
<tackat> Put Marble up on kde-apps.org now
* Jucato kinda finds it hard to imagine Tonio_ getting fat...
<Tonio_> transformed to a king of bear.....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: just give me some of your weight, and i'll be happy :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: weight grown from 77kgs to 88 in 3 month :'(
* Jucato tries hard to imagine... using the last UDS photo as a starting point...
<Jucato> kgs?!?!
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<Tonio_> yep, about 22 pounds more
<Jucato> eek that is... um... well at least you're probably still in shape :)
<Tonio_> girlfriend complaining a bit ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> good morning claydoh :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: let's say I can still hide it, but I have to change that soon
<Jucato> well, round *is* a shape anyway :)
<claydoh> router resetting :(
<Jucato> (heh blog quote :P)
<claydoh> fixed tho
<Jucato> claydoh: so what OS are you? :P
<claydoh> all of them
<Jucato> heh.. bbspot said I was a Palm O.o
<claydoh> BeOS of course, but thata wasn't an option
<claydoh> really it was OS/2 but I was trying to influence the outcome lol
<Jucato> :P
* Tonio_ considers job in england now.... best way to loose weight :)
<Jucato> hahah
<waylandbill> I don't think I've heard os/2 mentioned in the better part of a decade. until now.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, could be fun
* Jucato gets back to reading C++... wonders how to use Umbrello with it...
* Jucato can't even consider any job until his grandma dies, which fortunately won't happen in a decade...
<Tonio_> Jucato: why ?
<Tonio_> hard to guess how a grandmother can prevent from working.... ;)
<Jucato> my current "job" is to watch over the house and her, and make sure she doesn't burn the house down, or hurt herself
<Jucato> I get a steady allowance of US$ 2 a week! yay!
<Tonio_> :(
<Tonio_> alzheimer ? as my grandfather ?
<Tm_T> woohoo, looks like we manage to get real release party this time here :)
<Jucato> nah. not alzheimer's...
<Jucato> she's just stubborn :)
<Tonio_> heh
<Jucato> she thinks she should and could do stuff she did hm... say, 20-30 years ago?
<Jucato> well, I have an internet connection, my own PC, and lots of time to study C++, and a laptop soon... so can't really complain :)
<Tonio_> ho as my grandmother then :)
<waylandbill> Jucato: what else would anyone need? ;-)
<Jucato> hm.... the ability to go out of the village/town more than once every 2-3 months?
<waylandbill> yeah. I could see that as important. :)
<Jucato> ;)
<lucas_> Hi
<lucas_> Need help with a sound problem, anyone can help ?
<Hobbsee> lucas_: --> #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> lucas_: you're looking for crimsun, but he's at work
<lucas_> ok even for a kubuntu problems ? The probleme appears when i install mp3 with amarok
<Hobbsee> what is it?
<lucas_> After a fresh install, I start to listen mp3, Amarok installs me the correct extracodec but after that no sound come out
<lucas_> I use kaffeine for playing divx and no sound come out
<lucas_> But the bell in the termial works
<Riddell> do oggs work?
<lucas_> Hmmm good question, I test it
<lucas_> Ogg doesn't work and it's the same for audio in flash vieos
<lucas_> Hobbsee:
<lucas_> It s seems to be a problem with alsa
<lucas_> but I can't figure out how to fix it
<Hobbsee> ah
<lucas_> But I can stille listen the bell, when I search a wrong term in a page with firefox
<lucas_> I experience this problem from the herd 4
<lucas_> since
<lucas_> the herd 4
<Riddell> that's probably the system bell then
<Riddell> you need someone who knows about alsa (like crimsun)
<lucas_> ok, I will see with him, and mayybe I will fill a bug report
<lucas_> Thank you for your help
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<waylandbill> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato, waylandbill
<rouzic> Hi all
<Hobbsee> heya
<rouzic> Hobsee: I have a problem with a kernel 2.6.20-12 (Feisty) in a MacBook
<Hobbsee> known
<Hobbsee> and tab completion is your friend
<Hobbsee> rouzic: may already be fixed - at least on most machines it has
<rouzic> the last kernel allows to use the Trackpad as touchpad, but due to the sensibility, it is impossible to use the trackpad
<Riddell> ksynaptics might help
<rouzic> Hi Riddell
<rouzic> I have tried to install Ksynaptics, but me there appears a warning that I have to add a line in/etc/X11/xorg.conf ... I add this line but he(she) is still giving me the warning
<rouzic> Thanks Hobbsee, Riddell, I have found the bug in launchpad, where it(he,she) is to unload the xorg.conf that solves it:)
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get my link for an updated docs package?
<freeflying> okular is really cool
<freeflying> I've used it under osx  :)
<Riddell> nixternal: yes thanks, although maybe you should paste it again so I don't forget
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kubuntu-docs.debdiff
<nixternal> :)
<Riddell> nixternal: The requested URL /tmp/kubuntu-docs.debdiff was not found on this server.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> Riddell: hahaha, that is because I attached it to the bug report :)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6900329/kubuntu-docs.debdiff
<nixternal> there you go
<cyt> !feisty+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> feisty isn't even released yet :)
<giangy> ops
<giangy> sorry :)
<cyt> I have no idea what feisty+1 means, so try to ask ubotu :P
<Jucato> feisty+1 refers to the release that will come after feisty
<cyt> Jucato: Thx :)
* Riddell spots http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/beta/ and gets excited
<Jucato> :)
* nixternal does the happy dance!! \o/ Kubuntu!!!
<Riddell> actually the more exciting ones are at http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<fdoving> will you add an kubuntu.org article?
<Riddell> Subject: Accepted kuickshow 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (source)
<Riddell> that'll keep the proletariat happy
<firephoto> heh
<fdoving> yay, kuickshow :)
<jetsaredim> has anyone run into an issue with kubuntu edgy and the gtk2-engines-qt package?
<jetsaredim> I'm trying to do some glade stuff, but when I have any gtk app open all of the background rendering turns to black
<jetsaredim> thus I cannot see anything
<jetsaredim> just trying to figure out what the problem is
<Riddell> jetsaredim: hmm
<Riddell> jetsaredim: that problem should have been fixed long before edgy was released
<Riddell> jetsaredim: doing rm ~/.gtk* will fix it
<Tonio_> jetsaredim: known issue, fixed in feisty
<Riddell> Tonio_: really?  I never saw it
<Riddell> except at the start of the cycle
<Riddell> Tonio_: by the way gtk-qt theme stuff doing work on the live CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho the background issue, yes, that's pretty old
<Tonio_> I think we fixed this one with dapper
<Riddell> ** beta out http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
* apokryphos fires up the beta now 8)
<Tonio_> Riddell: woohoo !
<Tonio_> Riddell: downloading for macintel test
<Riddell> hunger: http://dot.kde.org/1174669960/
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, thanks!
<Riddell> thanks for reporting back (many such events don't)
<Riddell> ooh, Tonio_ fixed jumping khtml
<Tonio_> Riddell: just pushed the patch hobbsee sent me
<hunger> Riddell: Well, it does not really contain that much info anyway:-)
<apokryphos> blog posts have some decent info though
<hunger> apokryphos: Damn:-) We decided to keep things secret:-)
* hunger likes Stanislav's blog entry.
<apokryphos> I'm really glad about the skype participation, though I don't entirely understand the nature of it. More reading needed, perhaps
<hunger> apokryphos: Stanislav wanted to find out whether he can integrate skype into kde/decibel/telepathy and where it will fit best. Mostly information gathering.
<hunger> He did provide some nice insights though.
<hunger> We will see what will come of it in time:-)
<apokryphos> so skype actually think about us linux users? ;)
<apokryphos> yeah
<hunger> apokryphos: Yeap, they do... or at least Stanislav as the linux dude does;-)
<apokryphos> I got the vague impression that they completely forgot about us after the ebay takeover
<apokryphos> since the Linux version was left so far behind
<hunger> apokryphos: Stanislav demoed a new version of the thing.
<hunger> apokryphos: on his linux laptop;-)
<apokryphos> hunger: anything exciting in it?
<hunger> apokryphos: Dunno. Never used skype before, so I can not really tell what is new.
<hunger> apokryphos: Still had some bugs, but looked pretty nice overall.
<apokryphos> webcam support? That's the biggest missing feature of the Linux version
<apokryphos> I guess there's also no plans for them to go open source with the client :P
<hunger> Dunno about webcam, but a definite no about open sourceing the client:-)
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> so I've played a bit with feisty now; lotta nice things :)
<apokryphos> all the artwork is again beautiful and the windeco is less dramatic so it's nice. Definitely a good idea to start, by default, with the small shortcuts on the panel (amarok, etc); everyone should do that, though I wonder if lock/logout aren't useful at the bottom-right
<apokryphos> slightly ;-) disappointed to see kickoff not adopted since I think it's a huge step forward, but the new 'blow-out' k-menu effect is nice
<apokryphos> gui package management always has me thinking, but I'm beginning to think that it really is the best way to split the easy/power user method. Users care about applications/new-functionality, not every little package.
<apokryphos> this rant/review was sponsored by apokryphos Ltd. ;-)
<Riddell> kickoff is not really possible to package alas
<apokryphos> how come?
<Riddell> great big fork of kdebase (I don't want to merge it with each release), and depends on beagle (==mono)
<Tm_T> yes, even svn branch has whole kdebase
<Tm_T> so it's not really kicker replacement but kdebase replacement
<jetsaredim> ok - I think I figured it out
<Riddell> jetsaredim: ooh?
<jetsaredim> I removed my .gtk* settings
<jetsaredim> and re-started gaim for example
<jetsaredim> actually - closed any open apps that weren't kde-based to make sure
<jetsaredim> then everything looked fine
<jetsaredim> then I went into the appearance settings
<apokryphos> I see. Is beagle really not implemented as a 'possible search backend'? (deep roots?)
<jetsaredim> and changed from "use my kde style in gtk apps" to use another style: qt
<apokryphos> where is Beineri when you need him; offline again :P
<jetsaredim> now - its broken again
<Tm_T> apokryphos: hmm, need fiddling to be able to compile it without beagle (that means cheating)
<jetsaredim> I'm using the baghira theme
<Tm_T> apokryphos: so it's I think quite deep in it
<jetsaredim> maybe that has something to do with it
<apokryphos> Tm_T: any idea on what happened to feisty using a search engine (tenor or beagle)? Have they gone with tenor?
<Riddell> jetsaredim: aah, that could be it
<Tm_T> apokryphos: search engine in where?
<Tm_T> Gnome?
<apokryphos> I presumed it'd be in both
<Tm_T> hmm, let me see one thing...
<jetsaredim> Riddell: how would I actually be able to figure that out?
<Tm_T>  /# apt-cache search tenor
<Tm_T>  /#
<Tm_T> so my feisty install doesn't know tenor at all ;)
<Tm_T> btw I have ubuntu xubuntu edubuntu and kubuntu-desktop installed
<Riddell> jetsaredim: change to platik and see if you get the same problem I would imagine
<Tm_T> apokryphos: did this answer to your question?
<jetsaredim> brb
<jetsaredim> yea plastik works fine
<jetsaredim> that just sux - cause the guy who wrote baghira isn't updating it anymore
<jetsaredim> i think he's working on kde4
<Riddell> jetsaredim: it might be fixed in gtk-qt engine in fesity as Tonio_ said
<jetsaredim> or something like that
<Riddell> or you could just not use gtk-qt engine :)
<jetsaredim> heh true
<jetsaredim> ok - its almost time to upgrade to feisty
<jetsaredim> is there a way to tell if there are some packages in edgy that you use that are not in feisty?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it IS fixed ;) We spent time with ogra to test everything and there is no more "gnome settings" vs "gtk-qt" conflict
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, do you know why it doesn't work on the live CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: no I'll have to have a look
<Tonio_> Riddell: lemme look at how the config works in details
<Tonio_> Riddell: got a live cd session launched somewhere ?
<Tonio_> can you check if ~/.kde/env/gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh exists ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just made a new user, doesn't work their either
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes it does
<Tonio_> hum........
<Tonio_> got ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde too ?
* Tonio_ tests with a new user
<Riddell> Tonio_: spooky, I logged in as new user again and this time it work
<Riddell> works
<Riddell> Tonio_: maybe it doesn't run the env script the first login (does it get copied too late?)
<Tonio_> Riddell: possible, but that used to work....
<Tonio_> okay that's the plan for today, fix this !
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can confirm it doesn't work for a new user
<Tonio_> wonder what happens at the second login.....
<Tonio_> testing
<Tonio_> Riddell: works at second boot
<Tonio_> files are probably copied too late
<Tonio_> kde env folder is probably read and execute before startkde launches....
<Riddell> tried again with new user, variable is set fine, but theme doesn't work
<Tonio_> ah ? I just logout and login and that worked for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested locally or on livecd ?
<Tonio_> hum just tested twice, and same result, fails at first login, works at second
<Tonio_> someone else to test please ?
<Riddell> that's the same as me, doesn't need someone else to test :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: which gnome app did you use to test ?
<Tonio_> I'll just create a new user, login, test with the same, logout and login again
<Tonio_> Riddell: need to be sure as I'm conviced that works ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested with firefox
<Riddell> Tonio_: I used gimp
<Tonio_> okay lets install gimp
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test on my primary session to be sure to fit with normal user conditions
<apokryphos> Tm_T: yes :P
<Tonio_> okay gimp installed, created user toto, let's go
<Tm_T> apokryphos: ah, good :)
<Tonio_> dear mr Riddell, I confirm MY option ;)
<Tonio_> works at second login, reproduced 3 times on several new accounts :)
<Tonio_> neutral person required to test please ^_^
<Riddell> you don't trust yourselfx3 or me?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, although I generally believe you, I also believe my computer and what it shows me hehe :)
<Tonio_> if that really works second time for everyone, I'd say there is no need to fix
<Tonio_> although fixing this would be quite complicated, if the problem is that env is read before startkde starts...
<Riddell> Tonio_: but the environment variable seems to be fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: another option : touching gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh to do the copy before loading the env variable
<Tonio_> Riddell: that should work for initial boot
* Tonio_ testing !!
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum if [ ! -e $HOME/env/gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh ]  && [ -e /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh ] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: file script is copied probably after the env variable is read....
<Riddell> Tonio_: right, I see it
<Riddell> GTK2_RC_FILES has another value on the first run
<Riddell> and only on second run has the set value
<Riddell> so just set GTK2_RC_FILES directly in startkde when it copies that file
<Tonio_> right fixing this
<Riddell> thanks Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: now, explain me how it failed for you at second login ??? ^_^
<Riddell> Tonio_: it didn't
<Riddell> it works at second login
<Tonio_> okay so we both agreed from the begining ? :)
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: the fix doesn't work..... I just touches startkde and that doesn't help....
<Tonio_> s/touches/touched
<Tonio_> weird
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's your fix?
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/75
<Tonio_> Riddell: trying to export while copying the gtkrc file
<Tonio_> doesn't work either......... weird.........
<Riddell> Tonio_: paste?
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/76
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the second attempt
<Riddell> it's in the wrong place, it should be below line 7
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested too, neither work
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like setting an env variable in startkde doesn't work outside of kde.... that's the problem
<Tonio_> outside of startkde, sorry
<Riddell> yes, strange
<Riddell> I wonder where that GTK2.. variable is being set anyway
<Tonio_> yep, I wonder too
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning startkde env, I don't consider that strange....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a script, so any env defined ends with the script, which makes sense
* Tonio_ trying to think to a workarround....
<Tonio_> I wonder if there is a dcop call or something that would let kde re-read the env folder..... could be a solution
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm lost, asking on kde....
<Tonio_> Riddell: found the fix :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I simply looked where in startkde is ~/.kde/env read, and put the gtk part just before
<Tonio_> Riddell: works
<Tonio_> no need to export doing like that
<Riddell> groovy
<PF-Away> can i whine for 2 seconds?
<Tonio_> PF-Away: sure
<PF-Away> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/91399
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91399 in console-setup "fail to install with subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<PF-Away> that bug is really bothering me
<PF-Away> i will be glad to help out tracking it down, but i no idea where to start
<PF-Away> or rather continue
<Tonio_> lemme look....
<PF-Away> thanks
<Tonio_> hum, pure packaging issue, should be quite easy to fix....
<Tonio_> PF-Away: I'm uploading a fix for kdebase and then look at this one
<PF-Away> thanks a lot
<Tonio_> PF-Away: no promiss to fix it, but I'll try :)
<PhinnFort> ok;)
<PhinnFort> i would've loved to help fix it, but i'm not too terribly familiar with the debian/ubuntu way of doing things yet
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: probably a simple postinst script issue...
<Tonio_> we'll see that in a few minutes
<PhinnFort> i've dissected the postinst script, and it runs fine when i try to run it manually, and noone in #bash (which i figured would be the most competent channel for shell scripts) noticed any major bugs
<Tonio_> ouch, debian already has 1.15, we're still with 1.13
<PhinnFort> they suggested that one of the other scripts the postinst script called could be the source
<PhinnFort> but those ran fine too
<Tonio_> yup that's possible
<sebas> Does someone have any idea where I can find guidance branch for 0.8 in kdesvn? :D
<sebas> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/guidance/
<Tonio_> I'm concerned in the outdated thing
<sebas> _Sime_: Maybe?
<sebas> Or is .8 not branched off yet?
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: here is the deal, I package 1.15, and we test this one
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: are you okay ?
<PhinnFort> yes, thank you;)
<Tonio_> maybe an issue since we have the latest debconf or something........
<ryanakca> Riddell: would fixing 94615 be done in k-d-s?
<PhinnFort> debconf is what runs the postinst scripts?
<Riddell> bug 94615
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94615 in kdebase "Firefox launched from alt-f2 doesn't apply all gtk2-qt-engine settings" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94615
<Riddell> PhinnFort: yes (unless they're crappy ones)
<Riddell> ryanakca: might be, might also be gtk-qt-engine
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: bad news, just did an apt-get install --reinstall console-setup
<ryanakca> kk
<Tonio_> no issue
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: is the issue during an ubuntu version change ?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I just uploaded the fix
<ryanakca> Tonio_: oh, kk
<PhinnFort> Tonio_: i upgraded to feisty recently, but i think the problem came some time after i upgraded
<PhinnFort> but i can't be entirely sure
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: hum......... hard to fix if I can't reproduce your problem........ trying to purge the package
<ryanakca> Tonio_: fix released?
<ryanakca> or commited?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: lemme test first if that works, and I'll close the bug
<Tonio_> ryanakca: commited
<ryanakca> kk
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: I just purged the package and reinstalled, no issue.......
<PhinnFort> this is weird
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: I think I may not be able to help as I can't reproduce....
<PhinnFort> ok, thanks for trying at least
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: hehe ;)
<PhinnFort> i'll guess i have to track it down myself;)
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: just a second
<PhinnFort> i'm pretty used to that from gentoo
<PhinnFort> "fix yer own darn bugs"
<Tonio_> PhinnFort: cjwatson is the guy to contact concerning this
<Tonio_> in case he eventually missed the bug
<fdoving> console-setup script issue?
<PhinnFort> ok, but it will have to wait, as i have to work now
<fdoving> i think i have that too.
<fdoving> i'll have a look.
<Tonio_> fdoving: ah ?
<fdoving> PhinnFort: tried 'sudo sh -ex /var/lib/dpkg/console-setup.postinst' ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: OOOOOOOOOOH ! logout and autoswtich to previous kde session now works !
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you change that or is that due to usplash improvements ?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: confirmed fixed with my patch
<PF-Away> ok, i have another "bug", or whatever
<PF-Away> it doesn't look like dpkg recognises the signatures on any of my packages anymore
<yacoob> Hi folks. Is it possible to see what was the fix commited for a specific bug?
<PF-Away> fdoving, Tonio_, i solved
<PF-Away> i just purged it, and then installed it again
<Tonio_> PF-Away: means that previous version of thepackage was crappy...
<fdoving> works for me too.
<Tonio_> PF-Away: and latest is fixed.... you can give the fix the the other guys and close the bug then
<PF-Away> ok
<yacoob> ...anyone? :)
<PF-Away> heh, where do i close it?
<fdoving> yacoob: you'll probably need to try to figure that out from the changelogs.
<yacoob> right, let's try that...
<PF-Away>  /how do i close it?
<Tonio_> PF-Away: change the bug status to fix-released
<Tonio_> and give the purge info as a comment
<PF-Away> either i can't find where to change status, or i don't have permissions
<fdoving> what bug?
<PF-Away>  Bug #91399:
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91399 in console-setup "fail to install with subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91399
<PF-Away> ah, found it
<Tonio_> PF-Away: done, sorry ;)
<PF-Away> ah, np;)
<PF-Away> now i learned to close bugs, at least;)
<yacoob> fdoving, sadly, I cannot work out the version number of new package. Is it there such thing contained in the launchpad?
<yacoob> (allright, new correspondence just arrived, explaining stuff, but not every developer has to be that helpful :)
<fdoving> yacoob: there is a changelog feature in launchpad.
<yacoob> it's bug 94615, and I don't seem to see it there... :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94615 in kdebase "Firefox launched from alt-f2 doesn't apply all gtk2-qt-engine settings" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94615
<fdoving> yacoob: on the left side, find 'Latest version' click on the version number
* nixternal hi-fives #kubuntu-devel for yet another kick arse release!
<yacoob> fdoving, uhuh, the only problem is, it still sees old version. But thanks :)
<Riddell> nixternal: that's beta release
<Riddell> gosh, it's a Beineri
<nixternal> hehe
* Beineri is executable
<nixternal> haha, I made the KDE Commit-Digest
* Beineri hears funny things from ignorant people about Kickoff
* apokryphos chuckles
<apokryphos> I was just about to start: so I spoke to Beineri ;-)
<apokryphos> Beagle is just a plugin for kickoff; there are other capabilities without it http://en.opensuse.org/Kickoff#Search (which I often skip over too)
<apokryphos> and it's compatible with every single KDE version released
<Beineri> you have all freedom to not like it but don't push forward wrong reasons to your users why you don't include it
<apokryphos> Beineri: it wasn't to a lot of users, just me (since I was giving my review on beta, and asked)
* apokryphos always learns new stuff about kde every day
<apokryphos> hm, dinner. Back in a few.
<kwwii> hehe, first Bille in the oxygen channel and now Beineri in kubuntu-devel
<kwwii> I would mention something about rats leaving a sinking ship, but I am too nice ;-)
<Beineri> so no talk, just fud. bye
<Tm_T> :)
<kwwii> lol
<sebas> "Pissing of peeps in two lines only."
<sebas> Neat, kwwii :-)
<kwwii> man, I used to work with him...good to see he is still so uptight ;-)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> just can't stop smiling )(
<sebas> I don't doubt you knew exactly what the reaction would be =)
<kwwii> sebas: artists have a way of getting at developers, not sure what it is
<Lure> kwwii: lol
<sebas> kwwii: hehe, I know
<ryanakca> is there a TODO list?
<apokryphos> argh, I didn't mean for people to get upset at all :(
<Tm_T> apokryphos: people?
<apokryphos> I really was genuinely thinking about it :/
<apokryphos> Tm_T: those points are true enough though, right?
<Lure> apokryphos: what did you do wrong to upset them?
<apokryphos> Lure: no idea; perhaps it's a sensitive subject, didn't know it was though...
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I assume that's his way to deal things, nothing you to blame here
<giangy> 'evening
<ryanakca> hey giangy, yuriy
<yuriy> hey ryanakca
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-24
<lucas_> crimsun: PING
<Hobbsee> 6am meeting.  nasty
* claydoh tests ditupgrade tool
<claydoh> err dist upgrade
<nixternal> booyah!
<nixternal> Kubuntu bug squashin' like nuts tonight
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> have fun :)
<nixternal> oh, I already did
<nixternal> I have over 250+ boog comments, closures, fixes, and whatever else
<Jucato> zarro boogs found :P
<nixternal> I got hooked, like it was crack
<nixternal> I wish
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> at least you have the power to squash bugs.. I only gather them... then send 'em your way :D
<nixternal> how come you don't have the powah yet?
<nixternal> you should, hell you do everything else around here, you need the powah!
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> someday...
* Jucato dreams
* nixternal pokes sflaw
<nixternal> actually he is prolly sleepin'
<Jucato> nah.. wouldn't know how to squash them yet anyway :)
<nixternal> easy, reject!
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> easier: Assigned to Richard Johnson >:)
<nixternal> if a bug is over a year old, and nobody has done a darn thing about it, I close it, and state that if they are still experiencing this issue, or if someone can reproduce it, I urge them to reopen the report
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> no more assigning to me
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> jjesse does that enough :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> just testing the upgrade tool as suggested in jriddels blog. my german umlauts are broken, but I guess thats work in progress and does not need to be reported, right?
<Lure> Goliath23: you should report it - just mail to kubuntu-devel@
<Goliath23> not launchpad?
<Lure> Goliath23: unless Riddell will fix it now ;-)
<Lure> Goliath23: mailing list
<Lure> Goliath23: or mail Riddell directly
<Goliath23> kubuntu-devel@... ?
<stdin> lists.ubuntu.com
<Goliath23> ah, okay. well I wait for the upgrader to complete first..
<Goliath23> it crashed. I attached a comment to bug #84717
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84717 in update-manager "SRU: updates necessary for Kubuntu Upgrade Tool in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84717
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Lure or Riddell: I didn't saw any uvf exception request for k3b is that normal ?
<Lure> Tonio_: for main, you need to mail and Riddell said he did it
<Lure> Tonio_: now when beta is out, it will be time on Monday to get this approved
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe that was man to man decided ;)
<Tonio_> yup I agree
<Tonio_> Lure: about zagreb, will you be there in the conference on saturday or will you stay with your family ?
<Tonio_> if so we have to check out our planning to meet each other
<Lure> Tonio_: I will travel to Zagrem on Friday evening and leave my family at grandparents, so I will be on conference whole Saturday
<Lure> Tonio_: you can practice you speach by watching this: http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/mark_shuttleworth_keynote_speech_linuxtag_2006
<Tonio_> Lure: interesting, thanks :)
<_StefanS_> hey there
<Hobbsee> hiya _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey hobbsa
* Hobbsee somehow tried to read that as hobbsalotyl.
<_StefanS_> hobbsaphrefedes
<_StefanS_> eh bad keyboard day
<_StefanS_> so anything happening  .. .?
<_StefanS_> I mean something that would be of my interest
<allee> _StefanS_: hi
<_StefanS_> hey
<allee> _StefanS_: what the status of bluetooth?  Anything to try/invest/built?
<_StefanS_> allee: well I left Tonio_ to do the packaging and stuff because there seemed to be a newer patch available than the one I used for the debdiff.
<allee> _StefanS_: I'm using a bluetooth ISDN box right now (edgy) that needs a pin.  So I can test/check stuff
<_StefanS_> allee: I still have my patched versions online (http://enhance-it.dk/deb) , but you should talk to Tonio_ regarding status of that latest patch
<allee> _StefanS_: where did you get the patch?
<allee> heh :)
<_StefanS_> allee: kmobiletools.org or something
<_StefanS_> http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/228
<allee> _StefanS_: Okay, I'll download kdebluetooth sources nevertheless.  It takes some time over isdn  and patching/rebuilding is faster than downloading debs ;)
<_StefanS_> allee: sure :)
<_StefanS_> allee: I can put the debdiff online if you want it ?
<allee> _StefanS_: sure!  Thx
<_StefanS_> allee: 2secs
<_StefanS_> allee: ok, its there
<allee> _StefanS_: there's a bug: +     if(buffer[1] !='P' && buffer[1] !='I' && buffer[2] !='N')
<allee> _StefanS_: for 'P' it has to the [0]  not [1] .
<_StefanS_> allee: probably, I didn't make the original patch..
<allee> _StefanS_: afair the string expected is  PIN:<pin-val-here>
<_StefanS_> allee: I used that patch with my SE z550i, and it work flawlessly. but you should report this to rockMan that made the original patches
<allee> _StefanS_: I check once more and report upstream if necessary
<_StefanS_> allee: good idea, but please remember that Tonio_ has a more recent patch already ..
<_StefanS_> allee: ubuntu'ized one I mean..
<allee> _StefanS_: okay.  The bug is not that important it just would also accept incorrect input.  As long as passkey start at pos4 everything is correct.  That's why is worked for you ;)
<allee> afaiu s/&&/||/ is needed too
<allee> _StefanS_: I'll ping Tonio_ later
<_StefanS_> oka
<lucas_> crimsun: HL
<kdavf> Is there a plugin or connector for Kmail->synce?
<kdavf> not kpim
<kdavf> I am specifically wanting to sync email.
<Tm_T> kdavf: I don't get even synce to work here :(
<Tm_T> so no idea, kitchensync should do something related
<kdavf> I can ;) it's easy I'm using kubuntu 6.10
<kdavf> kitchensync doesn't seem to have support for email anywhere. I can't see any plugins.
<Tm_T> yes it's easy when everything goes well, that's not the case here
<kdavf> I should say my pda is wm2003.
<kdavf> No really it is pretty straight forward without compiling anything.
<Tm_T> wm5 here
<kdavf> Ah... is a problem need to compile.
<kdavf> You get anything to work. Ie raki?
<Tm_T> nothing, connect doesn't work because some interesting dbus issues, should investigate it more some day
<kdavf> I know the feeling. I had major bouts about 2 months ago and gave up. Came back at it and found that I just needed synce and kde-synce and a few plugins.
<kdavf> Don't need multisync
<Tm_T> I wish it would been that easy to me ;)
<ScottK> kdavf: If you store your mail as maildir, each message is just a file in the file system.  Why not just use rsync?
<kdavf> ah... some info... not heard of rsync.
<Tm_T> ScottK: store mail as maildir in where?
<kdavf> mainly I need to back up mail that starts life as sms msgs on my ppc.
<Tm_T> kdavf: btw have you tried/succeeded to sync calendar?
<ScottK> kdavf: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<Tm_T> ScottK: yes, but if you need sync mails from PDA... ;)
<kdavf> yes calendar works
<Tm_T> kdavf: d'oh, that's my biggest need :)
<ScottK> OK.  Thought he was syncing between two PCs.
<kdavf> pocket pc.
<Tm_T> ScottK: that would've been too easy ;)
<ScottK> Of course.  Nevermind.
<Tm_T> ScottK: thanks anyway :)
<Tm_T> kdavf: #kontact might help in this case
<Tm_T> kdavf: and glad to hear we have working synce in some cases atleast :)
<kdavf> kubuntu was really pretty easy for my Xda IIi.
<kdavf> synce-kde, libsynce0, synce-serial, syncekonnector, and the painful 5 hours of messing around bit kdepim.
<kdavf> Who would have thought if you had kontact installed you would still need kdepim!
<kdavf> I should say though its not fully auto. I haven't bothered to auto synce serial-start
<kdavf> So I installed all that. Start Raki, Connected my pda, ran synce serial-start and bang! no prob
<kdavf> I just need to figure out where/how/what I need for email sync.
<kdavf> contact, task, and calendar work find.
<kdavf> fine
<kdavf> I'll try #kontact thanks.
<ryanakca> should I make a planet announcement about the kolab for kubuntu-devel? or just stick a link for it in the wiki?
<ryanakca> s/wiki/topic
<nixternal> ey?
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<jjesse> just got home from a 10 mile run :(
<nixternal> ouch
<jjesse> nixternal: can iget tthose two files again for vmware from you that i need?
<jjesse> i messed up my kubuntu install trying to reapir my xp
<nixternal> yup, one sec
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp
<nixternal> there you go
<nixternal> ryanakca: what is up with the "kolab for k-dev"?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Paleo (the guy who hosts the websites for amarok, konversation, etc) is getting a kolab server set up for us... should make it easier to organise meetings, have a global TODO, etc, all from a web interface or from kontact
<nixternal> sweet!
<nixternal> IMAP accounts to go with it ;p
<nixternal> ?
<nixternal> err
<ryanakca> and I have a feeling it'll be kubuntu members only though
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> nixternal@kolab.kubuntu.co.uk type address
<nixternal> wow, I sat up a kolab server here, it was easy, and sweet
<ryanakca> heh, Paleo is compiling it all from source (gentoo)... been working on it for a week now.
<nixternal> argh, I am using Send To in Konqi right, where I can right click and send to one of my servers, but it sends it as 6-- so nobody can view it
<nixternal> hahahaha! the one image I select to "Send To" is set to forbid everyone
<nixternal> derr
<jjesse> what is kolab?
<Riddell> e-mail/calendar/stuff server made by KDE companies
<Riddell> actually just modified versions of existing servers
<nixternal> jjesse: good stuff is what it is
<Tonio_> allee, just read the log concerning bluetooth...
<Tonio_> I didn't notice any issue, but we can discuss that on monday
<nixternal> when I get a new server one of these days I am going to build one here again
<Tonio_> allee I have to go, but I'll read the log....
<Tonio_> allee can you describe the problem ?
<klerfayt> could you consider displaying a warning message in feisty then user attempts suspending to disk with less swap than is the 1.5size of ram? (it appears that you need 1.5 times bigger swap than you is the amount of ram installed)
<yuriy> heh is that my problem? i always figured it's nvidia
<klerfayt> yuriy: are you refering to swap/ram size ratio?
<yuriy> klerfayt: yeah. what are the symptoms of that supposed problem?
<yuriy> guidance wasn't updated before beta?
<klerfayt> yuriy: I did reinstall edgy today and paritioned my harddisk in such a way that swap was 768.4MB (I got 512MB ram) and suspend to disk failed (after reboot swap was gone). so I did reinstall once again and this time choose swap size to be 1GB - now suspend to disk works
<yuriy> klerfayt: what does it do when it fails?
<klerfayt> yuriy: well, I'm not sure if it fails. but it didn't resume. it just booted and swap was gone
<yuriy> ah. yeah mine actually tries to resume i think, but i get a crazy flashing screen
<klerfayt> yuriy: how big is your swap and how much ram you got?
<yuriy> klerfayt: 1gb each
<yuriy> i think.. never really thought about it affecting that before
<klerfayt> yuriy: have you tried with 1.6gb swap?
<yuriy> klerfayt: nope, but maybe i'll try next time i reinstall
<klerfayt> yuriy: (it seems that magical limit is somewhere near 1.5)
<yuriy> i guess that's why people are advised to have 1.5x their ram for swap :D i never understood that before
* firephoto has Swap:      6000236
<fdoving> you can add more swap, like a swap-file or something, can't you?
<fdoving> will resume work with a file, and/or multiple small swap partitions?
<klerfayt> well maybe I just got a random resume failure and you can have swap as big or smaller than your ram size; I'm not sure
<nixternal> mhb: are you around at all today?
<nixternal> I am working on those Edgy translations again, and when I get a package together, I was interested in seeing if you could test it
<mhb> nixternal: you seem to imply that I am obliged to work today :o)
<mhb> nixternal: alas, I cannot test it today for I am not at home :o)
<mhb> nixternal: nice bug triaging, by the way
<nixternal> ya, I got bored last night :)
<mhb> nixternal: going for "Kubuntu hero of the month" award, are we?
<nixternal> didn't know there was such a thing. I don't do enough to qualify for that one though. I need to get into the hacking part first
<lengau> Did anyone ever see that suggestion to put in time machine style revision control on /home? I can't find it anymore.
<mhb> lengau: I don't think it should be discussed here
<mhb> lengau: sounds more like a topic for Ubuntu development in general
<lengau> I was just wondering if anyone here had the link.
<mhb> lengau: my comment also means I know little about it :o)
<lengau> ok. Thanks anyway :)
<nixternal> the revision controlled backups of ~/ ?
<jjesse> i like the idea of a time machine
<jjesse> can we pick what year we go  back to?
<jjesse> does the non free flash plugin work w/ konqureror?
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
<nixternal> flash that is, automagically now
<jjesse> nixternal: thaks
<nixternal> jjesse: in Feisty, say you go to a website with Flash, Konqueror should prompt with an install dialog like Firefox does
<jjesse> nixternal: yeah i know, to follow the tournement live i need a higher level of flash
<nixternal> hrmm, it isn't installing flash 9?
<jjesse> so i was wondering if the non-free version worked in konqi
<nixternal> what link are you using to follow?
<nixternal> the non-free version does work
<jjesse> http://cbs.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/gamecenter/live/NCAAB_20070324_MEM%40OHST
<nixternal> if you read your installed documentation that some Kubuntu nuthead wrote, you would know :p
<jjesse> i knew that it would install automatically, i just found it curious that it kept saying i needed a higher version
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, only if there was enough time to translate it
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't get the higher version thing, but I get a gray top, is that what you are referring to?
<nixternal> mhb: not only time, but if I would have found all of the bugs prior to sending to translation :)
* mhb can almost hear the people saying "look at the slacking translators not able to finish the only thing they do - documentation"
<nixternal> mhb: I think we will have to do a release package that will have what is available, and then do a final update somewhere after
<nixternal> mhb: we know that it wasn't your (translators) fault, and I will make that known. It is the LP admins faults
<nixternal> and they admitted on every mailing list it was :)
<nixternal> jjesse: that scoreboard, you are referring to the box at the top correct?
<mhb> nixternal: sadly I don't think any users read those MLs :o)
<nixternal> they will when I link to them in my blog post
<nixternal> you never know, translators may be able to step up and cover the slack though
<mhb> nixternal: I will do my best
<nixternal> one team has already completed translations, I think maybe the French, on a couple of docs
<nixternal> they are flying through, that or LP/Rosetta is bugged
<mhb> nixternal: if I had no other stuff to do I would be faster as well :o)
<mhb> nixternal: or if I could convince myself I don't need any sleep for the next few days :o)
<mhb> nixternal: big thanks for the docs anyway
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> we will get it done, they can't keep us down :)
<nixternal> jjesse: the scoreboard works fine for me with Konqi
<leighton> hi
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech>  Where do you see the notice that you need to update to X.org 6.8?
<leighton> i downloaded some themes.....
<leighton> after i log in and kde starts up
<leighton> i hear two beeps and then two dialogue boxs appear with
<leighton> composite manager failure
<DaSkreech> What is the title on the window?
<leighton> composte manager
<DaSkreech> did you install Beryl or compiz?
<leighton> in the text its says about shadow and transparncy effect
<nixternal> ahh, or did you turn on the transparency or shadows in KWin?
<nixternal> that is the same error I think
<nixternal> AHHH
<nixternal> I was right again!
<leighton> yeh but did not work
<nixternal> yes, I messed around with it once and it locked me out similarly
<nixternal> I just rm'd a file in ~/.kde/share/config I think that fixed it
<leighton> i have return them to both off
<nixternal> hrmm and you still get that error?
<leighton> yeh
<leighton> thats why i though i needed to update xorg
<nixternal> hrmm are you using an ATI video card?
<nixternal> if so, you have "Composite" "Disable" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leighton> yes
<nixternal> are you using the binary driver or the stock ati driver?
<leighton> best to edit ?
<leighton> using it via the adept manager update ?
<leighton> not sure .....as you can tell ... new to linux
<leighton> hi
<leighton> just had a look in the xorg.conf file and can not find any composite
<DaSkreech> likely thatit's stock then
<manchicken> leighton: You might find more help on this issue in #kubuntu
<manchicken> I know they talk about composite stuff all the time there.
<_StefanS_> hey manchicken
<manchicken> Wuddup homes?
<manchicken> Setting up console-setup (1.13ubuntu9) ... <-- Gives errors.  Is this a known issue?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: can you help me out with some c++/qt ?
<manchicken> I'm about to post a bug on it...
<leighton> thanks manchicken
<_StefanS_> manchicken: subclassing stuff
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Soytenly.
<nixternal> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Mmm... delicious subclassing :)
<nixternal> I seen a bug on console-setup recently
<manchicken> I'm doing some Perl with wxWidgets :)
<nixternal> I thought I created a patch for it in that bug as well
<manchicken> nixternal: Likely that that patch hasn't been applied on the repos yet?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: well I have a KPasswordDialog, and it doesnt implement a way to set the dialog type to WType_Popup. However KDialog has some way to set it using this: KDialog (QWidget *parent=0, const char *name=0, bool modal=false, WFlags f=0)
<nixternal> manchicken: very likely
<nixternal> I haven't seen an email
<manchicken> Actually, I'm not using wxWidgets yet.  Doing the server right now, I'll do the management UI later.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: how do I implement that into the existing KPasswordDialog class (or should it be a whole different class?)
<manchicken> Well, if I were you I'd just make a new dialog class.
<manchicken> I think that is the path of least resistance :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: well that involves me recoding a bunch convinient methods that KPasswordDialog serves you with, right ?
<manchicken> Such as?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: addLine, clearPassword, keep and so on
<_StefanS_> manchicken: checkpassword..
<manchicken> Yeah, but those are pretty simple to add.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKPasswordDialog.html
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yes but should I just copy&paste those methods ?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: duplicating alot of code ?!
<manchicken> If you want to.
<manchicken> Do you really *need* all of those methods/
<leighton> thanks
<_StefanS_> manchicken: hmm 3-4 of them
<manchicken> Much of that stuff I would think would be damn-near hard-coded in the dialog metalanguage.
<manchicken> e.g. designer
<leighton> going to shutdown......tried something will get back to you if it works
<manchicken> leighton: Good luck.
<manchicken> ATI drivers are crap.  Hope you have better luck than I did.
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Then for the ones you need it wouldn't be too hard to recode them..
<manchicken> You could copy and paste if you wanted to.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: hmm but you see that as the way to go ?
<manchicken> Yeah.  Others may have another idea, but that's how I'd do it.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: well, I thought about doing that also at some point, but I figured that there was a better way
<manchicken> I don't think that's necessarily a bad way of doing that.
<manchicken> It won't be what the UI folks will hug you for though :)
<manchicken> Consistency is the name of the game for them.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: ok, I just thought that subclassing would be the way to do it, just modifiying the parts that I needed
<manchicken> What do you need that isn't in KPasswordDialog?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: WFlags
<manchicken> To what end?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: It doesn't support me setting it as a popup
<_StefanS_> manchicken: which is needed to be able to put the dialog on a faded background
<_StefanS_> manchicken: like the ubuntu gtksu does it
<manchicken> Hmm... let me check something out really quick....
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yep
<manchicken> That's on the constructor?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: for KDialog its there..
<manchicken> Okay...
<_StefanS_> manchicken: but not for KPasswordDialog .. that why I thought it would be easy to affect KDialog from within KPasswordDialog, and set the WFlag
<manchicken> You could subclass KPasswordDialog and add a new constructor.
<_StefanS_> well yes, something like that
<_StefanS_> manchicken:
<_StefanS_> KDEsuDialog::KDEsuDialog(QCString user, QCString auth_user, bool enableKeep,const QString& icon, bool withIgnoreButton)
<_StefanS_>      : KPasswordDialog(Password, enableKeep, (withIgnoreButton ? User1:NoDefault), icon, 0L)
<_StefanS_> well that wasnt the constructor..
<manchicken> Where are your flags?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: KDEsuDialog(QCString user, QCString auth_user, bool enableKeep, const QString& icon , bool withIgnoreButton=false);
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I tried setting them on QDialog, but it has a setter for it called setWFlags()
<_StefanS_> manchicken: however it doesn't react to it..
<manchicken> I'd just add your flags and then modify the private dialog object.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: how ? , I mean just put in WFlag in the above constructor ?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Then in the constructor set them for the object in your code.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: hmm I dont understand how I would recognize that
<manchicken> What do you mean?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: sorry it would recognize that belonging to KDialog
<manchicken> It could override that.
<_StefanS_> hmm
<manchicken> Which is fine.
<manchicken> Within the constructor set the flags using the KDialog method to set flags.....
<_StefanS_> public: KDialog (QWidget *parent=0, const char *name=0, bool modal=false, WFlags f=0); ?
<manchicken> QWidget::setWFlags()
<manchicken> Yeah.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: but how would you call that ?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I dont get it..
<manchicken> Or just add a WFlags argument to your new constructor.  Then in your constructor say `setWFlags(f)`
<_StefanS_> I already tried this approach --> public: void setWindowFlags(WFlags f);
<manchicken> So like `DialogWhatever::DialogWhatever(..., WFlags f=0) { setWFlags(f); }`
<manchicken> You don't need that.
<manchicken> setWFlags is a member of QWidget.  Anything that inherits from QWidget will automagically have that.
<_StefanS_> yes I know, but it didn't seem to work in the example I just gave you... donno if what you're suggesting would be any different (?)
<_StefanS_> (ofcourse I dont understand it all, so I'm just using my logics here)
<manchicken> Oooh, that's a virtual.
<_StefanS_> so ?
<manchicken> So it doesn't inherit...
<_StefanS_> oh ..
<_StefanS_> well can't we use the KDialog WFlags(), or was it a virtual  ?
<manchicken> Modifying these internals are always weird.
<_StefanS_> I'm glad it isn't easy... that way I dont look too stooopid :)
<_StefanS_> but anyways, it must be possible since KDialog supports it..
<manchicken> Yeah, but the question is does it expose that interface to subclasses.
<_StefanS_> uhm ok..
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I just tried the following:
<_StefanS_> KDEsuDialog::KDEsuDialog(QCString user, QCString auth_user, bool enableKeep,const QString& icon, bool withIgnoreButton, QWidget::setWFlags(f))
<_StefanS_>      : KPasswordDialog(Password, enableKeep, (withIgnoreButton ? User1:NoDefault), icon, 0L)
<manchicken> Naw, don't call a method in there.  I'm pretty sure that'll give you a syntax error.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: then it complains about me not having a type for KDialog
<_StefanS_> error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of KDialog with no type
<manchicken> Do you have a link to the actuall definition of KPasswordDialog?
<manchicken> Are you including kdialog.h?
<_StefanS_> lemme check
<_StefanS_> I think so
<_StefanS_> heh nope..
<_StefanS_> might be a good idea ;)
<_StefanS_> compiling again..
<_StefanS_> meanwhile it seemed like I could specifiy the WFlags directly for my KDEsuDialog...:
<_StefanS_> KDEsuDialog::KDEsuDialog(QCString user, QCString auth_user, bool enableKeep,const QString& icon, bool withIgnoreButton, WFlags(WType_Popup))
<_StefanS_>      : KPasswordDialog(Password, enableKeep, (withIgnoreButton ? User1:NoDefault), icon, 0L)
<_StefanS_> kinda weird..
<_StefanS_> hmm nope, it won't compile since I haven't specified WFlags anywhere in the header file
<manchicken> I think it might be better to use the KDialog constructor and set the other KPasswordDialog values later on.
<manchicken> WFlags is a type, not a method or function.
<manchicken> So try KDEsuDialog::KDEsuDialog(..., WFlags f = 0) : KDialog(..., f) { setPassword(password); setEnableKeep(enableKeep); }
<manchicken> Or whatever
<_StefanS_> hmm ok
<manchicken> Not sure if those are the right accessors.
<manchicken> So what that will do is it'll do the KDialog specific stuff first, and then you can set the KPasswordDialog specific stuff afterwards.
<_StefanS_> oka, so both the original construct needs to be there, along with this new one ? or am I understanding this all wrong ?
<manchicken> Well neither of them NEEDS to be there.
<manchicken> But it would be more useful :)
<_StefanS_> ok
<manchicken> Assuming you want it to actually do something :)
<_StefanS_> well I would like that actually.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I thought so.
<manchicken> All you picky people and your "functionality"
<_StefanS_> in Kdialog in the example you pasted;  you want exactly what in .... , f ?
<_StefanS_> KDialog(QWidget *parent=0, const char *name=0, bool modal=false, WFlags f=0) ?
<_StefanS_> I dont understand what you want in those dots..
<manchicken> In those dots it'd be everything other than wflags that is in there.
<manchicken> Yes.
<manchicken> Except don't put in the = or anything between the = and the ,
<_StefanS_> ok, I'm trying that now
<_StefanS_> ok
<_StefanS_> inside the .h file, should I change anything there ?
<_StefanS_> for WFlags or KDialog ?
<_StefanS_>  error: prototype for KDEsuDialog::KDEsuDialog(QCString, QCString, bool, const QString&, bool, uint) does not match any in class KDEsuDialog
<_StefanS_> so I would probably need WFlags in there I guess
<manchicken> You should add a prototype for your new subclassing .h file for that new constructor.
<_StefanS_> which would look alot like previous one ?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-25
<_StefanS_>     KDEsuDialog(QCString user, QCString auth_user, bool enableKeep, const QString& icon , bool withIgnoreButton=false);
<_StefanS_> 	KDEsuDialog(QCString user, QCString auth_user, bool enableKeep,const QString& icon, bool withIgnoreButton=false, WFlags f = 0);
<_StefanS_> ?
<manchicken> Yes.
<_StefanS_> uhm ok..
<_StefanS_> hey hobs
<Hobbsee> heya _StefanS_ :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken:
<_StefanS_>     KDEsuDialog(QCString user, QCString auth_user, bool enableKeep, const QString& icon , bool withIgnoreButton=false);
<_StefanS_> 	KDEsuDialog(QCString user, QCString auth_user, bool enableKeep,const QString& icon, bool withIgnoreButton=false, WFlags f = 0);
<_StefanS_> argh
<_StefanS_> manchicken: error: default argument given for parameter 6 of KDEsuDialog::KDEsuDialog(QCString, QCString, bool, const QString&, bool, uint)
<manchicken> Yeah, you put the default on the function definition, not the prototype.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: error: default argument given for parameter 6 of KDEsuDialog::KDEsuDialog(QCString, QCString, bool, const QString&, bool, uint)
<_StefanS_> ah hell I'm getting tired
<manchicken> heh
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I dont get it, what should the line be ?
<_StefanS_> still complains about the default arguments being used
<manchicken> Take the = and the default after it.
<_StefanS_> wow, that one's solved I guess.. now its KDialog not being the direct base of KPasswordDialog... well KDialogBase is ..
<crimsun> lucas_: hi
<_StefanS_> great.
<manchicken> You can call multiple constructors there :)
<manchicken> You just may notice... side effects :)
<_StefanS_> like ?
<manchicken> I have no idea.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: well this code can bite my metal shiny a** .. I'm going to bed, I will probably bug some other time.
<manchicken> heh
<_StefanS_> thanks the assistance
<_StefanS_> night.
<neversfelde> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> neversfelde: he'll be asleep
<neversfelde> oh, n8 Riddell
<neversfelde> Hobbsee: thx
<Riddell> neversfelde: hi
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you get anywhere with kile?
<neversfelde> Riddell: Good Morning
<neversfelde> Riddell: I just got your enquiry about an artikle about kubuntu-de.org for kubuntu.org and UWn
<neversfelde> sorry for beeing late, but Zerlinna was offline for some time
<Riddell> neversfelde: I'll probably do something on monday along with that KDE 4 interview
<Riddell> just a sentence or two
<neversfelde> we're going to formulate something in german and english and i'll send it to you
<neversfelde> Riddell: hx for that interview, it was read oftenly
<neversfelde> and quite interesting
<neversfelde> Riddell: I hope you can link to the original text on kubuntu-de.org, minspin told me that you would like to and I quickly published the original text
<Hobbsee> Riddell: havent looked, sorry
<Hobbsee> ooh, he is awake
<neversfelde> it was not well prepared
<neversfelde> hehe
* Hobbsee got travel info, yay :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: certainly will
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i know fabo was looking into it, or another was going to, who fabo asked
<neversfelde> Riddell: If there has to be a change tell me. I'm a little bit busy with my final exam, but I'm online every evening
* Hobbsee --> out for a while
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Reason I invited leighton here was that he was getting an error message to upgrade to Xorg 6.8 on kubunutu 6.06
<mhb> nixternal: 100% on add-application ! The price of being awake till 4:00 am is a small one.
<Riddell> I feel like I just missed an hour of my life
<jjesse> missed or wasted?
<Riddell> missed, it just disappeared
<jjesse> that's no good
<Riddell> well, it means its summer at least
<jjesse> was daylight savigns time change today for you?
<Riddell> but now I have to do the mental calculation to diff BST when someone talks in UTC
<jjesse> is BST different then UTC?
<Riddell> +1 hour (+- some leap seconds)
<mhb> mine too
<Riddell> mhb: 100% what?
<jjesse> i thought UTC and BST was the same
<mhb> Riddell: 100% translation
<Riddell> oh, well done
* jjesse learning something new today
<mhb> Riddell: it's just one .pot, there's a lot more
<Riddell> UTC and GMT (UT1) are the same except for some leap seconds
<Riddell> summer is when we get out of sync
<jjesse> so BST and UTC are different then
<jjesse> that is interesting, i ddn't know that
<Riddell> see my comment at 02:18 (BST)
<jjesse> silly question there aren't different time zones then are there?
<jjesse> for great britian
<Riddell> no, although it's an annual thing for some twonkle English MP to suggest not going back to GMT and recently they've taken to suggesting different time zones with Scotland and England
<jjesse> what would be the reaosn for that?
<Riddell> for which?
<jjesse> different times zones for scotland and england
<Riddell> because in scotland we like having daylight when we wake up
<Riddell> in england they are southerly enough to already have it and like having an extra hour of daylight at the end of the day
<jjesse> very interseting, i guess i'm showing my ignorance of england/scotland
<Riddell> they only do it because it's guaranteed to get in the papers
<Riddell> anyway, I'm now an hour later to bed than I planned to be so I should really go snoozing
<jjesse> have a good night
<mhb> goodnight Riddell
<jjesse> thanks for the cultural lesson :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Hey :-)
<jjesse> hiya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> You totally dropped out after D-Day
<jjesse> been very busy w/ work
<jjesse> night time
<DaSkreech> Yeah I figured
<DaSkreech>  you got the changes in?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: :-)
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech
* Hobbsee now has a camera
<DaSkreech> Digital?
<ajmitch> uh oh
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm going to have to start closing the door :-)
<Hobbsee> yep
* ajmitch has a camera too..
* ajmitch looks for photos to post online
<Hobbsee> i dont - had to keep stealing the parent's one
<DaSkreech> How many Mpix>
<Hobbsee> 8
<DaSkreech> Riddell: KDE$ relies on decibel?
<DaSkreech> 4
* DaSkreech puts Hobbsee on testing Digikam :-)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hehe, yeah, seems i shoudl
<mhb> now that you've got a camera, you can fix some more Kubuntu bugs :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> mhb: hehe :)
* mhb does not have a camera, so he has to stick with the translations
* ajmitch will stick with testing f-spot with his camera for now
<mhb> why is there no Character map in Kubuntu main?
<firephoto> mhb: konversation has one. ;)
<DaSkreech> I was just thinking that
<mhb> firephoto: well I'd expect a more general one, such as kcharselect
<mhb> Ubuntu's gucharmap is in main
* ryanakca wonders on Ubuntu Server 6.06 or Debian Stable for the kolab server
* DaSkreech votes Sid
* mhb votes ubuntu server
<ryanakca> I've used both
<ryanakca> one is as good as the other
<mhb> ubuntu server is definitely more UTF-8 friendly
<ryanakca> ubuntu server is what I'm using for my blog
* ryanakca thinks it'll end up a coin toss
<Tm_T> I wonder how I can set one user to NOT use kubuntu defaults (and fall to kde defaults)
<DaSkreech> chroot?
* DaSkreech ducks
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> dunno
<Tm_T> he did duck bit too hard
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: your ducking did push you over the cliff?
<DaSkreech> Har har
<DaSkreech> KDe keeps Krashing when I press Alt+Ctrl+a
<ajmitch> Don't Do That
<DaSkreech> It does it like once (maybe twice) a day
<ryanakca> file a bug?
<DaSkreech> Naw I think it's rroted
<DaSkreech> rrooted
<DaSkreech> It only started after that app
<ajmitch> bye hobbsee :P
<nixternal> anyone have a socket A mobo for sale? (kt333+)
* DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> I might
<nixternal> my Abit KT7 has at least 3 blown caps
<nixternal> I filed a bug for 3 blown caps :)
<nixternal> I just bid on a setup on ebay, $20 that has a new mobo plus a 1400+ cpu
<DaSkreech> nixternal: is that like busting a cap?
<nixternal> haha close
<DaSkreech> ajmitch: Hmm interesting
<DaSkreech>  apparently this "bug" also means I can't have any terminals
<praetor_> anyone noticed breakage in beryl packages?
<praetor_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<praetor_> beryl: Depends: beryl-plugins but it is not installable
<praetor_> Depends: beryl-settings but it is not going to be installed
<praetor_> E: Broken packages
<praetor_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<praetor_> beryl-kubuntu: Depends: aquamarine but it is not installable
<praetor_> Depends: beryl but it is not going to be installed
<praetor_> E: Broken packages
<crimsun> beryl-plugins hasn't been NEWed yet
<crimsun> neither have emerald nor aquamarine
<crimsun> so yes, the breakage is expected.
<crimsun> I would not expect it to be resolved before Monday; it's the weekend, and most of staff have been busting their butts with Beta.
<praetor_> no worries
<praetor_> just saw the entry in mark's blog which seemed to indicate it was all good
<crimsun> Mark doesn't follow each and every package (and can't be expected to)
<praetor_> yea no worries
<DaSkreech> mark?
<crimsun> Mark Shuttleworth
<crimsun> aka the sabdfl
<DaSkreech> Ha ha people call him mark on IRC
<DaSkreech> That's hilarious
<praetor_> also, compiz-extras brings in gconf?!
<DaSkreech> Can you override where the upgrade tool upgrades from?
<Jucato> editing sources.list?
<DaSkreech> I was thinking that
<DaSkreech>  it adds the archive.ubuntu.com to the sources?
<DaSkreech> Why doesn't it read from what is there so it gets au.archive.ubuntu.com etc?
<Jucato> you mean the dist-upgrade tool?
<Jucato> the new one?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Jucato> afaik it just changes edgy repos to feisty. preserves the local server part.
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Jucato> at least it preserved the ph. for me
<billytwowilly> hurray! I broke the upgrader;)
<billytwowilly> it starts up grey screen now.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> How did you manage that?
<billytwowilly> I started it to the point it started downloading, then killed it and changed the sources.list around then redid the upgrade process outlined here:https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
* DaSkreech winces
<billytwowilly> and the wrost part is that it didn't fix the slow downloading, changing the repositories from ca to us
<billytwowilly> just doing an apt-get dist-upgrade won't hurt anything right?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<billytwowilly> k, back to the way I used to do it then;)
<billytwowilly> thanks, cheers
<DaSkreech> billytwowilly: We really would like people to test the GUI tool
<DaSkreech> But if you feel the need to upgrade now please go ahead
<billytwowilly> well, I was only using it to test it, then it broke... So yah...
<DaSkreech> :-)
<billytwowilly> I don't really know what else I can do with it.
<billytwowilly> anyhoo, know of a mirror that I should be able to get more than 30 kb/sec in Canada on?
<DaSkreech> nope that's back to #kubuntu territory
<raffytaffy> has anyone here tested kde4 according to the repo above^^?
<raffytaffy> i am willing to test it with a custom kernel on edgy / i have installed feisty ..so i can always fall back on that. however i could use any input as to what to expact
<fdoving> yay.. swfdec with flash7 support.
<naught101> anyone useing firefox + adobe flash plugin for youtube? most videos don't play properly for me
<naught101> they stop at certain points
<naught101> ahh, sorry, this should go in #ubuntu+1
<raffytaffy> anyone try 2.6.21-rc4 yet
<raffytaffy> ?
<lucas__> lucas
<lucas__> crimsun: Hi
<Hobbsee> mmm...netsplit
* Jucato waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
* Hobbsee takes a picture of Jucato 
<Jucato> how was your weekend? :)
* Jucato poses
* Tm_T spreads some blood around the ohotoshoot stand
<Hobbsee> mmm...pretending to do assignments.  work.  camera buying.
<Jucato> what's an ohotoshoot?
<Jucato> hehe :)
* Jucato still laptopless this week
<Hobbsee> awww
<Tm_T> photo I meant :(
* Hobbsee takes a picture of Tm_T in the process
<Hobbsee> GUILTY AS CHARGED!
<Jucato> and the laptop I'm getting seems to be a relatively unknown brand :)
* Tm_T goes kill more fools ->
<Hobbsee> i was being asked today if i wanted to buy a laptop
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> said no
<Jucato> aw?
<Hobbsee> did enough damage to the poor bank card
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> hm.... feels like a perfect time to sleep very early... :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: will kuickshow be in Feisty? I thought it was in NEW already (whatever that means...)
* Hobbsee wonders if it's in binary new, or failed to build..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, sitting in binary new
<Jucato> ah ok. so it will make it to feisty?
* Jucato has no idea what these terms mean... might have to schedule a MOTU/Packaging week
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you dont need to know, per se.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: new sources sit in the NEW queue.  these take ages to review.  new binaries also sit in a queue, called the binary NEW queue
<Jucato> just don't want to look clueless... hmm...maybe I could pretend to know :)
<Hobbsee> and freeze fits somewhere in there, with manual shoves, etc.
<Jucato> ah so being in NEW doesn't mean it will make it to feisty?
<Jucato> (since "these take ages to review")
<Hobbsee> oh it should do
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Hobbsee> it's in binary new, not source new
<Hobbsee> so, source is OK, free from licence problmes
<Jucato> aaaah ok ok :)
<Hobbsee> not sure what they do in binary new
* Hobbsee checked with apt-cache madison if the sources were there, and if it built
<Jucato> oh btw, beryl's in :)
<Jucato> (since yesterday I think?)
<Hobbsee> i know :(
<Hobbsee> since a few days ago - it's all been sitting in binary new
<Jucato> and Beryl and Compiz might merge :)
<Jucato> ain't that all so wonderful? lol :)
<Hobbsee> sure, yeah
<Hobbsee> at least hte packaging is a lot better now
* Jucato wonders if anyone has been interested in working on Metisse for Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> was mentioned on the forums, iirc.  dont remember seeing any effort to put it in the reops
<Jucato> oh well... kwin_composite will put an end to all these, at least for KDE :)
<Jucato> (hopefully... :/ )
<mhb> hey folks
<Hobbsee> hi mhb!
<mhb> Riddell: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php the topic says "Kubuntu 7.04 LTS Beta Released"
<mhb> is that correct?
<Riddell> nope
<Jucato> hi mhb! hi Riddell!
<Riddell> fixed
<mhb> thanks
<Riddell> thank you mhb
<Riddell> hi Jucato, what's metisse?
<Riddell> oh, the mandriva compositor?
<Jucato> yep
<Riddell> can't say I am, none of my video cards support compositing
<Riddell> but would be good if someone is
<Jucato> oh :)
<giangy> afternoon
<lucas__> Hi, I found something weird and don't know if it's a bug or normal with the .kde folder
<lucas__> if I make a backup of an old .kde folder (reinit kde session)
<lucas__> And want (after) to get back the old .kde folder
<lucas__> After a session restart the old .kde folder is totally deleted and replaced with a fresh one (and all the backuped settings are away)
<lucas__> So if someone needs it's old .kde session, he must use cp instead of mv otherwise the backup will be deleted
<lucas__> I reproduce this more than once
<Riddell> are you moving these .kde directories about while logged in to KDE?
<lucas__> yep
<lucas__> In konsole I do mv .kde .kde.bak
<lucas__> restart the session (and obtain a fresh new .kde folder)
<lucas__> than I do in konsole  mv .kde.bak .kde and still get a new .kde folder and all the .kde.bak settings are away
<Riddell> if you move .kde directories around while logged in to .kde then things will break
<lucas__> Ok but is it a normal behaviour ?
<lucas__> I mean these broken things don't necessary mean to remove a folder without backuping it
<Riddell> if you move files out from under running applications it's not abnormal for them to get confused
<lucas__> For sure
<lucas__> NB : I'm not here to get help about this, I just wanted to be sure that peoples were aware of it
<lucas__> Since it can compromise emails stored in the kmail profile
<lucas__> Because, rm -R .kde is  a well known way to get a fresh .kde profile through forums but anyone can do it form a kde session.
<lucas__> (btw including me)
<lucas__> Anyway, I just came to konw if it was a reason to post a bug report ?
* Jucato notes that, while it may be well known, it's not a recommended method at all
<Riddell> doesn't sound like a bug to me
<lucas__> Ok
<lucas__> Jucato: Hehe I'm glad to learn it,
<bobbin> hey there. In which repository are the adept sources? I can't see them in mine: 6.10 multiverse universe main restricted....
<Jucato> what do you mean by "sources"?
<lucas__> Riddell: That's ok I will try to hunt this advice in the ubuntu-fr forums
<Jucato> lucas__: the recommended way is to backup the .kde directory... and usually not to do backup/restore while logged into KDE
<lucas__> Jucato: And you restore it from a tty ?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> might also be "safer" if you use cp instead of mv (if you have the space).
<Jucato> that will leave you with a real "backup" :)
<bobbin> Jucato: I mean the source code that adept is built from. I'd like to hacktribute because the table columns don't sort-on-header-click
<lucas__> Jucato:  That's what I hought just after I've seen my "backuped " .kde was deleted
<Jucato> bobbin: enable the deb-src repository for main. then "apt-get source adept"
<lucas__> I did it for convenient reason (time)
<bobbin> Jucato: cheers
<lucas__> Since I may do it several times
<lucas__> I'm hunting my audio output problem, and remark that audio works well on the livecd, on a fresh install (with a new home folder)
<lucas__> But when I use my old normal home folder I get no output
<lucas__> But it's not the subject of my visit
<freeflying> Riddell: how about revert qt?
<Riddell> freeflying: will do tomorrow
<freeflying> Riddell: need kdelibs rebuild?
<Riddell> no
<bobbin> Jucato: excuse me again...
<bobbin> # apt-get source adept
<bobbin> Reading package lists... Done
<bobbin> Building dependency tree
<bobbin> Reading state information... Done
<bobbin> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.kde.org_pub_kde_stable_3.5.6_kubuntu_dists_edgy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Jucato> !pastebin | bobbin
<ubotu> bobbin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> bobbin: don't do it as root
<Riddell> it was only 1 line he pasted :)
<Riddell> bobbin: sudo apt-get update
<bobbin> sorry, it didn't seem so floody
<Jucato> it was? O.o
<bobbin> Failed to fetch http://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.6/kubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Found [IP: 131.220.16.1 80] 
<bobbin> Failed to fetch http://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.6/kubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz  302 Found [IP: 131.220.16.1 80] 
<bobbin> Was I enthusiastic about the wrong repository line?
<Riddell> use another mirror
<bobbin> Riddell: any quick suggestions?
<giangy> bobbin: http://download.kde.org/download.php
<giangy> huge list :)
<Jucato> hm...??
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Riddell> top one
<bobbin> Riddell:thanks
<bobbin> However, there's somw sort of gpg error. I'll try synaptic :/
<bobbin> I mean KpackageManager
<bobbin> Wish adept was more like kpackage. how is language-selector-qt tied into (un)install adept?
<bobbin> Riddell: the reason I think kpackage beats adept is its tree view including repo type (mulitverse, universe etc.) and the available table sort by header :/
<bobbin> though the perpetually 'working' mouse icon in kpackage is tiresome :\
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubotu will be offline for maintenance
<Riddell> bddebian: you should be able to sort adept by header
<Riddell> oh, he's gone
<Riddell> not bddebian
<Ubugtu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubugtu will be taken offline and integrated with ubotu - epect some downtime
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> abend danimo
<Riddell> imbrandon: would you know what beryl-kubuntu is?
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea
<Riddell> imbrandon: what is it?
<imbrandon> Riddell, its a meta package we made to make installing on kubuntu easier, all the deps
<danimo> Riddell: heya
<danimo> Riddell: have you ever worked with inkscape?
<imbrandon> kinda like a mini k-d-s only just for beryl
<Riddell> danimo: briefly
<danimo> Riddell: export to other vector formats is broken like since edgy
<Riddell> imbrandon: what is aquamarine
<imbrandon> e.g. it depends on aquamarine  ettc
<danimo> Riddell: can you please verify?
<imbrandon> its the wm that replaces kwin when beryl is in use
<danimo> Riddell: it's hard to believe that nobody looked into that
<Riddell> danimo: kwwii might be better to ask
<danimo> kwwii: ping?
<danimo> Riddell: true
<imbrandon> Riddell, it uses kwin deco like helidor uses metacity deco
<imbrandon> and emerald uses beryl/compiz only deco
<imbrandon> so apt-get install bery == pure beryl, beryl-kubuntu will let you use kwin deco and -ubuntu will let you use metacity deco
<Riddell> imbrandon: fun fun
<imbrandon> heh tell me about it, i've been fighing to make the kubuntu side work for a week or two now
<Riddell> danimo: where is this export thing?
<imbrandon> lol
<danimo> Riddell: file->save as
<danimo> Riddell: just select eps
<danimo> Riddell: it just export a black filled rect
<Riddell> danimo: eps works for me
<Riddell> image shows in kghostview
<imbrandon> danimo, works here too
<LeeJunFan> I'm suddenly getting kde crashes since yesterdays updates, is this known or should I install gdb and debugging symbols to get some useful information?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: nothing I know about
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: okay. It's happened twice after leaving my machine for a while - like overnight. And I can't remember ever having kde crash like this before. I'll try to get some useful info.
<Riddell> danimo: do you know what the state of kdepim 3.5 is these days?  should we do a branch pull for feisty?
<Tm_T> LongPointyStick: how long you have been?
<danimo> Riddell: well, kitchensync is still developing (not sure if in normal or in stable branch)
<danimo> Riddell: obvious advantage: opensync as backend
<danimo> Riddell: but better ask tobias about that
<Lure> Riddell: we have too old opensync I think :-(
<Lure> afaik 0.20 is required
<Riddell> doesn't sound like post-beta stuff
<nixternal> yes, our opensync is old and not friendly unfortunately
<nixternal> I have been using KPilot in the mean time
<danimo> sucks
<danimo> syncing is really important these days
<nixternal> you said it, not me :)
<danimo> also, kmobiletools is fairly old
<danimo> it's the latest released versions
<danimo> although the rc's have been out for a while
<giangy> k3b 1.0 will be submitted before feisty?
<kwwii> danimo: pong
<kwwii> danimo: I have had the same problems with the save as function for other formats but I think it is a known issue with inkscape
<kwwii> it cannot save complicated eps files correctly
<danimo> kwwii: the one I have isn't even complicated
<danimo> kwwii: thing is: how else does one convert an svg to another vector format?
<kwwii> to be very honest, I haven't tried it in a long time, as I have AI for eps files :-)
<danimo> heh
<danimo> kwwii: I don't
<kwwii> erm, actually it is working here now
<danimo> kwwii: huh? not here
<billytwowilly> hey, is it normal for konqueror to not have the location bar in feisty? If so, how do I get it back?
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: looks like my kdesktop crash is actually a problem with libc6 - dont you think? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12023/
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm guessing setting up the kolab server would count as volunteer hours? (Paleo decided and I decided to have me set it up since it isn't really his server and we're going to be the ones using it)...
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: ugh, I need more sleep :)
<mhb> good evening
<mhb> I've noticed that the dist-upgrade tool is translated a bit
<mhb> can someone direct me to the place where I can translate it completely?
<larsivi>   Bug http://www.dsource.org/projects/tango/ticket/91363 is still bugging me :P
<larsivi> shite
<larsivi>   Bug 91363 is still bugging me :P
<ubotu> Malone bug 91363 in compiz "compiz-core fails on upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91363
<mhb> larsivi: you *don't* want to know how many bugs are bugging me
<larsivi> mhb: hehe - probably not :)
<larsivi> actually, it's not a big problem for me, but it may be a problem for the dist upgrade
<mhb> larsivi: of all the bugs I've reported, only two have been marked as Fix Released - and I fixed one myself
<mhb> larsivi: but that's just fun :o)
<mhb> larsivi: I'm not sure that the kubuntu team is responsible for compiz
<larsivi> I have 4 bugs now - ao
<larsivi> one is actually confirmed ;)
<larsivi> mhb: I wouldn't know - riddell told me to report it though
<mhb> larsivi: it's great to report
<larsivi> and since I use kubuntu, I bug kubuntu ;)
<mhb> larsivi: but we (the people here) can't do much about it, we're no compiz maintainers after all:o)
<larsivi> ah, well :)
<larsivi> right, it's assigned to motu-media
<mhb> larsivi: about that bug of yours
<larsivi> yah?
<mhb> larsivi: I believe an english text would be much better
<larsivi> mhb: probably, but now my apt is localized :)
<mhb> larsivi: can you run it a second time?
<larsivi> sure, it happens every time I upgrade :) can I set language for one run?
<mhb> larsivi: you can set the language of the console
<larsivi> is it just LANG ?
<mhb> larsivi: LANG and LANGUAGE
<mhb> larsivi: try it
<larsivi> LANG was enough :)
<larsivi> mhb: done :)
<mhb> larsivi: nice. Norwegian has similarities to german, it seems.
<larsivi> yes, they're in the same family
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-17
<ScottK2> awen_: Would you be up for looking into Bug #202867?  I'm still focused on trying to get displayconfig to survive with systems that don't need an xorg.conf.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202867 in kde-guidance "Battery is "not present" in Hardy on hp6720s" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202867
<awen_> ScottK2: not tonight... but i've assigned it to me, and will try to look into it tomorrow
<ScottK2> awen_: Great.  Thanks.  It look like a good bug report and a good thing to fix.  I just don't have time.
<awen_> ScottK2: yep... and I'm already getting into how g-p-m works internally :)
<ScottK2> awen_: Perfect.  I'm sufficiently confused by the displaymanager, I'm glad to have you minding after that.  Please ping me if you have patches to upload.
<awen_> ScottK2: I will :)
<awen_> ScottK2: and say if you need some testing of the no xorg.conf thing
<awen_> (on a system with an xorg.conf ;) )
<ScottK2> Will do.
<awen_> goodnight people ... needing a restart to test, this must be a hint for shutting down
<nixternal> Konsole + amd64 == weird behavior big time
<nixternal> I just reinstalled Hardy and it still does the weirdness
<daSKreech_> try quadkonsole :)
<nixternal> sudo apt-get upgrade
<nosrednaekim> in 4.0.2?
<nixternal> and konsole will skip lines and hten all of a sudden go in to downloading packages w/o me saying y/n
<nixternal> kde 3
<nixternal> in Konsole-kde4 works great
 * nixternal really likes the new wallypaper in kubuntu-kde3
<daSKreech_> which?
<nixternal> the new one
<nixternal> would be nice to add "Log out and then back in for desktop effects to work correctly" to the Desktop Effects app
 * nixternal awaits another dashstar in #kde-devel
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: it doesn't automatically start compiz?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: you have to log out and then back in
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: could you run it from a konsole? I thought I had told it to start compiz when you select one of the options
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> what is the filename before I log back into this box?
<nosrednaekim> desktop-effects-kde
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> I have desktop-effects-kde4
<nixternal> and I don't even have kde4 installed
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> this is weird
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok, that may be what the executable is named
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: it worked this time, but the initial setup didn't work
<nixternal> getting mad compiz erros though
<daSKreech_> dashstar?
<nosrednaekim> initial setup?
<nixternal> initial being the first time I ran it
<nosrednaekim> and do please pastebin the errors.
<nixternal> one step ahead of you
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59890
<nosrednaekim> thank you.
<nixternal> no prob
<nixternal> what do I have to install in order to do the custom settings?
<nixternal> I forget what they are called
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: those are pretty normal errors
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> the dbus one didn't look nice
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: just punch "ccsm" into a terminal and it will tell you ;)
<nosrednaekim> I should put that in the GUI though
<nixternal> stupid kwin crashed with compiz
<nosrednaekim> oh... you can't close that terminal window...
<nixternal> compiz + kde are doing much better together these days
<nixternal> it makes kde 3 look that much better
<nixternal> do I have to install emerald if I want to change compiz theme(s)?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> otherwise it just uses the kwin theme
<daSKreech_> nixternal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_VJyTk0G7w
<daSKreech_> I installed compiz on hardy to show off to some students and when I put kwin back I couldn't alt+tab
<nixternal> ahh, the idiot Bill Hilf
<nixternal> he was at UIC last year for Microsoft Days or whatever it was called
<nixternal> he said the whole Linux thing because the LUG showed up with a penguin suit, CDs and flyers
<daSKreech_> ha ha
<daSKreech_> Should have had Migurl there to negotiate
<nixternal> alrighty, I am ready for a KDE 3 bug squashing spree!
<CheGuevara> :P
<CheGuevara> It's been decided that Ubuntu 8.04 will not be deemed an LTS release until the first point release, to allow additional time for bugfixing and polish. Can this please be changed to say "8.04" instead for now?
<CheGuevara> huh
<nixternal> Jucato: how do you do it? it is 104/105 F in Manila right now
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> CheGuevara: where did you read that?
<Tonio_> hi there
<jpatrick> jour Tonio_, Lure
<Lure> hello jpatrick & Tonio_!
<Nightrose> morning :)
<jpatrick> morgen
<jussi01> heya Nightrose
<_StefanS_> hey all
<Nightrose> heya
<nosrednaekim> hi guys
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> (who's next?)
<CheGuevara> nixternal, this bug, not sure which one now
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, updated package now in repos, thanks :P
<_StefanS_> Tonio_, Riddell: I was wondering if gtk-style-qtcurve shouldn't be accompanied by gtk2-engines-qtcurve, so we'll have the same theme in gtk apps
<_StefanS_> thats sort of the way the previous themes worked
<Riddell> the gtk-qt engine seems to work
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm, but does it look like the qtcurve theme?
<_StefanS_> I'm not on my laptop right now
<Riddell> _StefanS_: sure, that's the whole point.  it also applies kde icons where sensible
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, no problem then. I just didn't know it worked with qtcurve
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: yay!
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: seen the changelog? :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: a bug for you :) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12668995/moire.jpg
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/201886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201886 in kubuntu-default-settings "[KDE4] The background-picture of the login in Hardy contains moiré-like patterns" [Medium,Triaged]
<_StefanS_> Riddell: already asked the author of the picture, and he couldn't see where those moire patterns should be
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so thats probably what the bug will be closed as. I can replicate either on any of my displays
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I think the reporter is just seeing something that isn't a problem
<Riddell> and is actually quite deliberate
<_StefanS_> probably; I will comment on the bug
<ScottK> Riddell: At one resolution, I'm still seeing the old artwork.
<ScottK> I assume that's not deliberate.
<ScottK> At 1024 X 768 and I'll have to log out and log in to see which one.
<Riddell> ScottK: there's only one background image
<Riddell> wouldn't be resolution dependant
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The screen that comes up with initializing system services ... still has the dark artwork for me.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's ksplash, it has a cache
<Riddell> ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/kubuntu/1024x768/
<ScottK> So it's a feature, not a bug?
<Riddell> well, both
<Riddell> its a feature in that is saves a small amount of time when logging in, its a bug that it doesn't remake the cache when there's a new wallpaper
<Riddell> bonus points for fixing that
<Riddell> although we don't actually have the splash on the CDs any more
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I think I want to set toolbars to flat and menus to colouration background in qtcurve
<ScottK> I'm afraid teaching guidance to misbehave at least slightly less it taking all the time I've got available ATM.
<jjesse> if i was going to reload my laptop and load up hardy kde4 would it be best to use the kubuntu kde4 alpha6 or the daily live?
<Riddell> ScottK: and we love you for it
<Riddell> jjesse: kde 4 daily live should be fine
<ScottK> Removing those files definitely solved it though.
<ScottK> Maybe that would be worth a release not if no one changes it as upgrader would (I assume) have the same problem.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thats fine with me
<Riddell> trouble is I don't know how to do it :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: err well, change the configuration, select export from the menu in the bottom right
<_StefanS_> Riddell: should give you a config to send off to Tonio_
<_StefanS_> gotta run
<jpatrick> Riddell: what was the ratione behind removing the wallpaper from Vladstudio?
<smarter> jpatrick: not everybody liked it
<jpatrick> smarter: ...
<jpatrick> smarter: it _rocked_
<smarter> it's a default wallpaper, it must be neutral :P
<jpatrick> smarter: you obviously didn't see the negative talk about the new one in -offtopic days ago
<Riddell> jpatrick: people complainted it was too busy and distracting
<jpatrick> Riddell: aww, ah well
<NthDegree> I somewhat agree with -offtopic
<NthDegree> Gutsy's default artwork on kdm and the wallpaper is cleaner than what I have seen on the Hardy Alpha's
<Riddell> sounds like you disagree :)
<nareshov> the vladstudio wallpaper rocked :|
<Artemis_Fowl> which wallpaper replaced it?
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: http://djmattricks.deviantart.com/art/Aquapattern-46516380
<Artemis_Fowl> *TOO* neutral
<Artemis_Fowl> I didn't really like the other wallpaper but to my humble opinion this one is worse :(
<Artemis_Fowl> too neutral I find
<nareshov> because the vladstudio wallpaper had patterns the plainer windows stood out
<nareshov> ya, the aquapattern looks dumb ;p
<seele> nareshov: agree
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, what about it
<CheGuevara> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi CheGuevara
<CheGuevara> hey Riddell
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: nm
<CheGuevara> Riddell: wanted to ping you about the kde 4 meta package
<CheGuevara> it doesn't include an openoffice.org-kde dependency
<CheGuevara> which makes openoffice have no icons
<Riddell> none at all?
<Riddell> does it depend on openoffice at all?
<CheGuevara> the default kde 4 kubuntu installation installs the openoffice components
<Riddell> are you talking about kde4-core or kubuntu-kde4-desktop ?
<CheGuevara> yeah none at all because they are in a separate package
<CheGuevara> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<CheGuevara> the icons are in openoffice.org-style-crystal
<Riddell> right, but crystal is the KDE 3 style, and this isn't KDE 3
<CheGuevara> which openoffice.org-kde depends on and provides other integration stuff
<CheGuevara> yeah
<CheGuevara> but we still have no icons :P
<CheGuevara> so it has to be soem style
<Riddell> so question is do we want KDE 3 style or default openoffice style
<CheGuevara> we can have tango
<Riddell> ug
<CheGuevara> though that would probably look out of place as well
<CheGuevara> *though
<CheGuevara> actually openoffice.org-style-human is installed
<CheGuevara> but it doesn't seem to do anything
<Riddell> hmm, that andromeda isn't too pretty
<CheGuevara> http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/819/snapshot2cg1.png
<CheGuevara> here's what mine looks like :P
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: "The boy is turning 19" ?
<CheGuevara> my friend's msn name :P
<CheGuevara> his bday in 2 days
<jpatrick> arg, /me hates msn names
<CheGuevara> heh
 * jpatrick waves at warren_ 
<warren_> hi
<CheGuevara> i think crystal will look best Riddell imho
<warren_> so can someone look at this very annoying bug? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/203199)
<CheGuevara> another qustion is do we want kde 3 style menus or gtk ones
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203199 in gdebi "Gdebi(-Kde) can't install any package!" [Undecided,New]
<CheGuevara> not even gtk
<CheGuevara> java ones
<Riddell> kwwii: got an opinion on which icon set to use with openoffice on the kde 4 CD?
<warren_> so can someone look at this very annoying bug? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/203199)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203199 in gdebi "Gdebi(-Kde) can't install any package!" [Undecided,New]
<jpatrick> warren_: you said :)
<warren_> someonr knows if it is fixed for hardy?
<CheGuevara> this is bug #197920 btw Riddell
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197920 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "Missing dependencies: openoffice.org-kde" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197920
<ScottK> warren_: How much ram/swap in the machine that does that?
<warren_> erm
<warren_> ram : 1024
<warren_> swap : 256
<warren_> but it isn't the memory bug
<ScottK> Just checking as there have beein forking issues with low memory systems in the past.
<ScottK> warren_: Best check with mhb when he's online.
<warren_> ok
<warren_> who is it?
<warren_> but as reported in english environment it works, not in french kd
<warren_> kde*
<warren_> livecd kde in english installs, livecd kde in french crashes :(
<ScottK> warren_: mhb is his IRC nick.
<warren_> ok
<warren_> don't you think it is important to have this working in hardy?
<ScottK> He's czech so probably knows something about non-English locales.
<warren_> but there's not really an error about locales
<ScottK> warren_: Personally I'm not a big fan of gdebi, but I understand why other people like it.
<warren_> :)
<warren_> but even a geek can like gdebi ;)
<ScottK> It goes with my distaste for installing things from other than the official repositories.
<ScottK> mhb wrote the kde port for gdebi, so he's really your best bet.
<warren_> yeah but a simple example : mandvd is a good dvd authoring prog, but is only on getdeb :)
<warren_> ok
<warren_> will wait until he's only
<warren_> but i have to go now
<ScottK> warren_: Do you know why it's not in Ubuntu?
<warren_> nope
<warren_> why?
<ScottK> I don't either.
<warren_> lol
<warren_> because it nobody cared to include it :p
<Riddell> CheGuevara: if I install openoffice.org-kde it pics up the crystal icons but not the kde 3 widget style
<CheGuevara> Riddell, but do save as
<CheGuevara> you'll see a kde 3 file save dialog
<Riddell> CheGuevara: not here
<Riddell> (on the live CD)
<CheGuevara> well thats weird
<CheGuevara> sec
<CheGuevara> Riddell, http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/7599/snapshot3sb8.png
<CheGuevara> thats what mine looks like after installing the package
<Riddell> CheGuevara: I've added openoffice.org-kde to the seed, we'll see what happens in the next CD build
<kwwii> Riddell: sorry, sick today....I guess it would be best to use crystal for now
<CheGuevara> cool thanks
<Riddell> kwwii: get well soon
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you decide about kdm for kde 4?
<ScottK> Riddell: Is it severely evil to assume that if there is no xorg.conf at all and I need to make one it should go in /etx/X11?
<Riddell> ScottK: that seems like the only place for it to me
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.
 * ScottK goes back to klugdes R us.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I'm close to having displayconfig as good as it's going to get.  Two questions: 1.  Do you want me to do another PPA upload and you test it or upload directly?  2.  What do you think about the patches in Bug #149793?  They look sane.  Assuming they test out do you want them for Beta or for the release?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149793 in displayconfig-gtk "driver list doesn't contain "via" driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149793
<ScottK> The bug says gtk, but the first patch at least is in the backend.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I can't make it crash anymore due to lack of xorg.conf.  We can now trade crashing and useless for first time you run displayconfig it'll mess you up.  Pick your monitor, logout, login, and run displayconfig again.  Then it'll work.
<Riddell> awooga
<ScottK> So I'm gonna upload that and then look at the driver thing and maybe retrieving the monitor config from somewhere after the beta.  Sound good?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> driver thing?
<ScottK> Bug 149793
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149793 in displayconfig-gtk "driver list doesn't contain "via" driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149793
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<ScottK> It looks like a sane way to work.
<ScottK> Just need to test it and make sure.  The less we have hard coded in and the more we discover from the system the better in my book.
<Riddell> yep
<ScottK> Riddell: kde-guidance uploaded.  Should I ask slangesek to accept it or do you want to handle it?
<ScottK> nixternal: Are you coordinating beta release notes?
<_StefanS_> oh my ... another tough day
 * _StefanS_ likes the visual fsck in hardy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<_StefanS_> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Hey _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> ScottK: pretending to be working again ? :)
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Although now that I've done another kde-guidance upload I really need to get some actual work done.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: I saw some messages on kde-guidance, its displayconfig you've been fixing stuff in ?
<ScottK> Mostly.
<ScottK> Generally just trying to teach it not to crash.
<ScottK> It seems to generally do the right thing if it can just avoid the crash.
<ScottK> The biggest thing is trying to survive when there is no xorg.conf because X auto configured.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: is it python ?
<_StefanS_> the day we can have an empty xorg.conf, is going to be a good day :D
<_StefanS_> but it has slimmed alot the past years
<ScottK> _StefanS_: Yes.  It's python.
<nareshov> _StefanS_: empty xorg.conf - sounds like FreeBSD ;p
<ScottK> _StefanS_: For some systems it's apparently empty now, but to deal with it properly would take some significant re-engineering of displayconfig.
<_StefanS_> nareshov: does it attempt to autoconfigure each time ?
 * ScottK is doing gross hacks to get us to release.
<nareshov> _StefanS_: I'm not sure
<_StefanS_> ScottK: well good luck with hacking it :)
<ScottK> _StefanS_: Do you have some experience with it?
<_StefanS_> ScottK: none whatsoever.. only general Xorg understanding
<ScottK> OK.  Well that's more than I know about xorg.
 * ScottK is pretty sure about that.
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> ScottK: is there something specific you need help on ?
<ScottK> My approach is very simplistic.  Crash == Bad.  Not Crash == Good.
 * _StefanS_ turns on di.fm
<_StefanS_> ScottK: thats called bruteforce.
<_StefanS_> or trial and error, depending on the level of attemps ;)
<_StefanS_> attempts
<ScottK> Not right now.  I need to pick through the displayconfig code some more and figure out how to teach it to extract a monitor configuration to stuff in the new xorg.conf I create.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: well let me know.. you can always email me
<ScottK> Sure thing.  Thanks.
<_StefanS_> ScottK: if I'm not here that is ;)
<ScottK> Right
<_StefanS_> ah hell I need to do some paid work..
<glatzor> ScottK: what is your current problem?
<ScottK> glatzor: Currently I patched xorgconfig.py to create an xorg.conf if one is missing.  With this, displayconfig doesn't crash, you select your monitor, restart X, and then set yourself up and it works from there.
<ScottK> glatzor: Clearly this is a suboptimal user experience (but better than crashing all the time).
<ScottK> glatzor: So the next tset would be for me to patch it to discover the current monitor settings and use those.
<glatzor> ScottK: are you using the Debian scripts?
<ScottK> tset/step
<ScottK> glatzor: No.  I patched xorgconf.py.
<glatzor> ScottK: you could call the former autodetection scripts from Debian
<glatzor> ScottK: that was my plan some months ago
<ScottK> glatzor: OK.  Thanks for the hint.
<glatzor> ScottK: Bryce could help you on this.
<etretyak> ScottK: or just look at /etc/gdm/failsafeDexconf
<ScottK> glatzor: Thanks.  I'll ask him once I'm ready to take the next step.
<ScottK> etretyak: Thanks.
<daSKreech_> hunger: ping
<hunger> daSKreech: pong.
<daSKreech_> hunger: saw the mailing list?
<hunger> daSKreech: Which one?
<daSKreech_> SoC one
<jpatrick> #gsoc
<hunger> daSKreech: That's grundleborg.
<nosrednaekim> ha... the IRC channel is crazy.... odd that ubuntu didn't apply though
<daSKreech_> He wants to store the presence info in akonadi?
<awen_> smarter: ping?
<hunger> daSKreech: Yeap. That was the plan all along.
<daSKreech_> I thought that is what decibel does
<daSKreech_> decibel does notifications and connections?
<hunger> daSKreech: Not yet.
<daSKreech_> I meant what's the focus of decibel
<daSKreech_> I thought it would keep things like last time logged in and length of time logged in
<daSKreech_> why is that in akonadi?
<daSKreech_> that makes no sense to me
<hunger> daSKreech: Breaking the core logic out of a communication app so that it is easy to provide communication services.
<hunger> daSKreech: Akonadi has all the contact data and everything. What sense is there in duplicating that info?
<daSKreech_> No
<hunger> daSKreech: Decibel connects the presence info, akonadi stores it. It is a PIM data storage engine after all. PIM apps get the presence info along with all the other data.
<daSKreech_> I can see it having the contact data
<daSKreech_> I don't see the point of it having the presence data
<hunger> daSKreech: Akonadi is designed to aggregate "long-term" data and "short term" data. So why write a new storage engine?
<daSKreech_> oh
<daSKreech_> hmm
<daSKreech_> wasn't aware it had a long term focus
<daSKreech_> like stats?
<awen_> is anyone up for some screen-brightness testing? ... kde-guidance-powermanager package (i386) avaible at http://awen.dk/packages ; I'm interested in knowing if I am the only one, where the popup only appears on using brightness down key but not up
<hunger> daSKreech: It won't get pushed into LDAP or anything... it will just live in the local akonadi "cache" or whatever it is called.
<ScottK> awen_: I just uploaded a new version.  The one in my PPA is the same (module the top changelog entry) as is waiting for release manager acceptance.  You migh want to work off that.
 * ScottK needs to go, so see you all later.
<hunger> daSKreech: No, presence is "short term" only. We will probably need to store some data long-term to find a good connection later.
<awen_> ScottK: okay, thanks... I'll go get that one instead
<daSKreech_> hunger: Ok again confused :)
<daSKreech_> I though that Decibel would facilitate things like nepomuk being able to tell you the time you are most likely to find a contact online
<hunger> daSKreech: Anyway: IMHO presence needs to go together with contact data. That is what apps use and if we want to get the apps developers to include presence, etc. then we need to make it as easy as possible for them to get the info.
<daSKreech_> or the IRC chan they share with you the most
<hunger> daSKreech: That is why presence should go into akonadi IMHO.
<hunger> daSKreech: A unrelated issue is that decibel needs to find the best way to connect to somebody.
<hunger> daSKreech: To do that we will need some info like that guy is online there or is using jabber more often than MSN.
<hunger> daSKreech: Need to catch some sleep. See you around.
<daSKreech_> hunger: Hmm ok I need to rethink what I thought of decibel then. I knew about the connection manager I just thought it was more central than that
<daSKreech_> Night man
<smarter> awen_: pong
<smarter> awen_: you want me to test your package?
<awen_> smarter: it's the same as yesterday... just wanted to know, how it turned out? "I'm interested in knowing if I am the only one, where the popup only appears on using brightness down key but not up"
<smarter> awen_: the brightness keys work but the popup still doesn't appear
<smarter> the dcop calls work fine(popup + percentage change) but it doesn't change brightness
<awen_> smarter: if you go into system settings > keyboard shortcuts is it then to use the brightness keys as a shortcut key?
<awen_> s/then to/then possible to/
<smarter> there's no shortcut related to brightness here
<smarter> must be an acpi thing
<awen_> smarter: there is no shortcut, no... but if you randomly choose an event on the list, can you then assign your brightness keys to that event?
<smarter> no
<smarter> but it even works at grub prompt, so there must be some black acpi magic behind that
<awen_> smarter: okay... then it's your brightness keys not getting detected at all; bad test-case for this purpose :)
<awen_> smarter: it't probably done in hardware ;)
<Riddell> ScottK: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-qt-dev_3.17.4-1ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pyqtconfig.py', which is also in package python-qt3
<Riddell> when trying to test your guidance upload
<ScottK> Weird
<ScottK> Riddell: I undid the move of pyqtconfig to python-qt3 from python-qt-dev, but that was over a week ago.
<Riddell> ScottK: right, but you didn't add a conflict/replace
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * Riddell adds one
<ScottK> Thanks.  Sorry about that.
 * awen_ re-uploaded the kde-guidance-powermanager based on ScottK's newest package: http://awen.dk/packages ... if anyone is on a laptop, i would really appreciate a test if it works for none/one/both brightness keys
<Riddell> awen_: let me look
<awen_> Riddell: thanks... installing the package and restarting g-p-m is sufficient
<ScottK> Riddell: python-kde3 is going to have the same problem as python-qt3 re conflicts/replaces (double urg - I can fix it in ~4 hours or so).
<Riddell> awen_: makes no difference to my problem (won't raise brightness)
<awen_> Riddell: it will only decrease brightness, right?
<Riddell> awen_: yes, but you don't have that problem?
<awen_> Riddell: no, but only 'cause my PC does the decrease in hardware
<awen_> Riddell: try starting kdcop and using the guidance-xxxx > brightnessUp function... dows that work?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> and xev does show it making XF86LaunchE
<Riddell> which is the key kmilo uses to call dcop
<awen_> Riddell: exactly... for some reason kmilo doesn't pick up the XF86LaunchE
<Riddell> maybe something else is trying to?
<Riddell> anyway, I've uploaded your guidance awen_
<awen_> Riddell: that was my thought too... but I haven't been able to find any reference to that in any of kdelibs, kdeutils, kdebase
<awen_> Riddell: thanks :)
 * awen_ wonders if there is any other source making sense to look into
<ScottK> Riddell: Was there something you didn't like in my kde-guidance upload (I just got a reject notification)?
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, I perferred awen's :)
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  So that's his fixes plus mine then?
<awen_> ScottK: it is :)
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks .
<Riddell> ScottK: the only change in python-kde3 is "Remove build-dep on python-qt3", no files got moved
<ScottK> Ah.  Nevermind then.
 * ScottK blames the flu I'm still recovering from.
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, I am going to start working on the release notes shortly
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, kdm-kde4 is ready, also looks better than kdm-kde3 ;-)
<Riddell> seele: seen https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDefaultSettings ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks
<nixternal> bah, I hate getting sick
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-18
<ScottK2> nixternal: Here's one for the beta release notes (I'll let you know if a miracle occurs and it's not needed) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59981/
<nixternal> thansk!
<nixternal> thanks too :p
 * apachelogger throws all sorts of stuff at jpatrick
<apachelogger> jpatrick: that luks patch totally broke amarok's media device detection
 * Riddell picks up stuff and throws it at apachelogger (nonviolently)
<Riddell> removing the debian/dirs from oxygencurors broke install
<nixternal> alrighty, I am going to be editing the Release Notes page on the wiki, so if you could, don't go there for a while and try to edit
 * apachelogger is wondering who did that :P
<nixternal> if you have anything that you feel needs to be added, highlight me and tell me, thanks!
 * apachelogger goes patching
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess the autodetection was also the problem you had with the ipod support?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> apachelogger: which are you patching?
<apachelogger> Riddell: amarok
<apachelogger> the problem is that luks is introducing new information to kded's mediamanager
<apachelogger> which breaks the parsing in amarok
<awen_> Riddell: there is something seriously wrong with the brightness keyup... just tried changing ubuntu.xmodmap to use XF86LaunchF for keycode 212, and to recompile kmilo with XF86LaunchF pointing at brightnessUp; and this has no effect
<Riddell> spooky
<Riddell> I wonder if gnome works
<awen_> it is indeed very strange...
 * awen_ doesn't have a gnome to test on atm
<seele> Riddell: no, but i will look at it
<Riddell> seele: its things I want to send to kde-core-devel to suggest as changes in kde
<apachelogger> Riddell: rewrite KDM
<Riddell> apachelogger: whit?
<apachelogger> gdm is living in the year 2005, kdm is living in the year 1997
<apachelogger> something's defenitely wrong there
<Riddell> apachelogger: in what respect?
<apachelogger> in every, theming, readability of code, usage of bleeding edge standards like policykit
<apachelogger> kdm just doens't fit in with KDE 4
<apachelogger> it didn't even with KDE 3 IMO
<Riddell> what's brought this on?
<Riddell> jpatrick: where did those luks patches come from?  I thought it was from suse but seems not
<Riddell> time to sleep
<awen_> Riddell: http://kubuntu.org/shops.php ... SHS link (3rd last) is broken
<awen_> (just noticed by chance)
<Riddell> aww
 * awen_ also heads for sleeping
<Riddell> awen_: fixed, thanks
<awen_> np
<awen_> and sleep well
<seele> Riddell: do you want email comments or wiki comments (if i have any.. i see a few items i might add to the comments)
<jjesse> on the daily cd from today i get a msg at 80% installing saying there was a problem with the cd
<nixternal> jjesse: known
<nixternal> CDs have been broken for about a week now I believe
<ryanakca> Anybody experiencing DBus issues when trying to mount volumes in Dolphin?
<nixternal> Dolphin or D3lphin?
<ryanakca> Dolphin
<ryanakca> something along the lines of "an error occured while accessing, the system said: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file"...
<ryanakca> That's what I managed to copy/type into Konqueror, since Dolphin doesn't let you hilight/copy&paste error messages. Capitals might not be exact and all, but its close enough.
<ryanakca> After accessing, there was a Hal.somethingorother, just a sec, I'll get it.
 * nixternal tries with USB stick
<nixternal> my USB stick just mounted fine
<jjesse> nixternal: any idea when i'll be able to install kiubuntu-kde4?
<nixternal> I have using the Alpha 6 CD
<jjesse> hrmm so i shoulnd't be burning a new cd?
<nixternal> I wouldn't until we know the CD issues are fixed
<ryanakca> while accessing 'Valume (*vfat)', the system said. ... see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")      is the rest of the message.
<jjesse> too late ;(
<nixternal> jjesse: re: mailing list (kubuntu-devel)
<jjesse> ah must have missed it
<nixternal> dang, new update for guidance...
 * nixternal crosses fingers in fear :p
<jjesse> wow slow download tonight from vmware :(
<jjesse> nixternal: so should i just download the alpha of kde4 hardy and start from there?
<ScottK> nixternal: From a displayconfig perspective if you have and xorg.conf only two new lines of code even get executed.  If you don't have the xorg.conf, then it would've crashed before.
<nixternal> that is what I do
<nixternal> ScottK: well it totally wrecked my intel config
<nixternal> just kidding :p
<ScottK> Kewl.  Two powerful lines of code.
<ScottK> Dunno what havoc awen wreaked on power-manager.
<nixternal> none thus far that I can tell, but then again, power manager has never worked a day on this laptop
<nixternal> when it runs, I get about an hour or hour and 15 minutes of battery
<nixternal> w/o it just under 2 hours
<ScottK> So it's clearly doing something ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> shows up with 2 batteries, doesn't do cpu scaling or even show my cpu freq
<nixternal> little things like that
<nixternal> but I noticed that linux doesn't recognize this laptop cpu (celeron m) with a scalable cpu, but in winblows it scales
<ScottK> nixternal: You might talk to awen about it when he's around.  He's doing some good stuff on powermanager.
<apachelogger> Riddell: please test the patched amarok https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/+index?field.name_filter=amarok&field.status_filter=published
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: ping
<jpatrick> Riddell: it came from bugs.kde.org
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113629#c29
<ubotu> KDE bug 113629 in media "Complete LUKS support (especially mounting)" [Wishlist,New]
<jpatrick> Riddell: we tested it and it worked better than the SuSE one
<jpatrick> Riddell: not to mention the SuSE one depended on another program not in the repos...
<jpatrick> apachelogger: oxygen you can blame on Che :P
<jpatrick> Riddell: buz told me the current one worked like a charm
<Riddell> jpatrick: it probably does, trouble is it breaks amarok :)
<serega> hiya
<serega> jpatrick: I have finished the translation
<serega> jpatrick: where to put it?
<jpatrick> serega: jpatrick AT kubuntu.org
<jpatrick> Riddell: well I don't use amarok :) So I couldn't have known
<Riddell> seele: on the wiki is fine
<jpatrick> serega: shame ubuntuwire's still down..
<Riddell> apachelogger: your new amarok seems an improvement
<serega> jpatrick: maybe your homepage is a right place for .tar.gz ?
<jpatrick> serega: _awesome_ work
<serega> jpatrick: or kubuntu wiki
<serega> jpatrick: thanks :)
<jpatrick> serega: what latex packages do I need to build this?
<serega> jpatrick: texlive-lang-cyrillic I guess
 * serega is total n00b in TeX
<Nightrose> morning :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: you said you got a patch for ksniffer's sudo problem?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: hum nope, doesn't work as expected
<Nightrose> :(
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I'm still planing to work on it on friday
<Nightrose> ok thx
 * Nightrose will look for something else to work on then ;-)
<jpatrick> serega: sorry, irssi decided it was too clever for me
<jpatrick> serega: this looks very well done
<serega> jpatrick: :)
<serega> jpatrick: if there are more basic developer tutorials I can translate them with a time
<serega> Nightrose: how you about bug #201379? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201379 in kdelibs "kioexec hangs on exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201379
<serega> Nightrose: it blocks kaffeine codec autoinstallation
<Nightrose> serega: doesn't sound like something I would want my hands dirty with :P
<serega> :)
<Nightrose> +to get
<jpatrick> serega: http://alioth.debian.org/~jpatrick-guest/tutorials/
 * serega sighs and continues to dig kdelibs :)
<serega> jpatrick: one another nice thing for my wife :)
<jpatrick> serega: I'm sure you can get some people in #ubuntu-ru to become Kubuntu devs :)
<serega> jpatrick: enlist or just kidnap?)
<jpatrick> :)
<nareshov> jpatrick: no amarok? what do you use?
<jpatrick> nareshov: cmus or codeine
<nareshov> ah
<jpatrick> nareshov: I would use it but I have to save resources on this laptop
<nareshov> hmm
<nareshov> codeine looks good
<nareshov> xine backend?
<nareshov> ya
<jpatrick> nareshov: it "just works"
<nareshov> ;p
<Riddell> serega: what are you looking into?
<serega> Riddell: I got stuck on "kioexec gdebi-kde <url_to_libdvdcss>, it does not exit when gdebi-kde exits. see  bug #201379
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201379 in kdelibs "kioexec hangs on exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201379
<serega> Riddell: now I building kdelibs with debug information
<serega> +am
<Riddell> I wonder what the difference between kioexec, kfmexec and kfmclient is
<serega> Riddell: kfmclient invokes file manager bindings fro filetype, doesn't it?
<serega> *for
<serega> Riddell: but kfclient does not open .deb from http url
<serega> ah... seems like things was changed since then: kfmclient exec http://kubuntu.org/packages/libdvdcss-i386.deb works good
<smarter> why is libdvdcss on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> smarter: its just a redirect
<smarter> oh I see
<smarter> it's used by kaffeine?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> although libdvdread is a bit broken so it doesn't actually work
<jjesse> are the cdimages for the beta Riddell mentions in the email installing correctly yet?
<Riddell> jjesse: did they ever not install correctly?
<Riddell> ** please testing 20080318.1 images, beta candidates
<jjesse> Riddell: i downloaded the last 3 dailys and always got a failure at 80% of the install
<jjesse> of the kubuntu-kde4
<jjesse> disc tested fine, burn was sucessfull
<jjesse> install failed at 80%
<Riddell> jjesse: and what was the error?
<jjesse> Riddell: mentioned the cd was bad which could sometimes be caused by overheating or there was a problem during the burn process
<Riddell> but what did the logs say?
<jjesse> don't remember the logs of the top of my head
<jjesse> i can retry tonight with one of the discs i burnt
<jjesse> they are at home and i'm at work
<jjesse> i think nixternal was having problems installing as well
<Riddell> davmor2: up for a day of testing?
<Riddell> Arby: able to test some today?
<davmor2> just got notice thanks Riddell just updating the images I have :)
 * Nightrose downloads
<Arby> Riddell: I can this evening sure
<Arby> I'm at work right now
<jjesse> redownloading the iso for testing right now
<Riddell> jjesse: which one?
<Arby> yep mine are syncing at home right now
<jjesse> 20080318
<Arby> with that said, I'm hugging bugs on my lunch break :)
<Riddell> jjesse: kubuntu 20080318.1 needs testing, no current kubuntu-kde4 ones
<jjesse> oh ok
<jjesse> i stop that download
<jjesse> when will kubutnu-kde4 be ready for testing again?
<Riddell> you can always rsync
<Riddell> jjesse: half an hour or so
<jjesse> ok cool
<Nightrose> hmm 20 KiB/s - that will take a while...
<jjesse> Nightrose:that's what i'm getting as well :(
<Arby> Riddell: did you ever find the problem in the kde3 liveCD?
<Riddell> Arby: colin found a work around late last night
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> Arby: likely just it ran out of memory
<Arby> hmm, not so great but as long as it's sorted
<Arby> right back to $dayjob more kubuntu later
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Wednesday 19th 23:00UTC | Test Beta Candidates!
<Riddell> ah, Tonio_, just in time for some beta candidates testing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell:  ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't test the live cd, doesn't work on macbook pro
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I can test in a VM ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently workong on knetworkconf, I discovered an horrible bug in it, breaking sudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do you want me to test ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: anything http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> but if you're fixing horrible bugs, that's probably just as useful
<Tonio_> well atm any change in knetworkconf will break samba, sudo and winbind :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not that bad :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I can find a moment to test toonight
<Nightrose> Tonio_: downloading takes ages right now anyway
<Nightrose> ;-)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Wednesday 19th 23:00UTC | Test Beta Candidates and Gutsy upgrades!
<jpatrick> jjesse: just in time :=
<jpatrick> :)*
<jjesse> yeah?
<jjesse> for what?
<jpatrick> jjesse: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<jjesse> the download is taking forever
<Riddell> jjesse: sometimes it helps to stop it and wget -c
<jpatrick> or use rsync
<jjesse> using wget and only getting 28k/sec
 * nareshov <3 rsync
 * jpatrick goes to sit by nareshov 
<nareshov> ;p
<seele> what is KDE Alternate?  KDE4?
<jpatrick> seele: no live installer I think
<seele> ah ok
<Riddell> seele: its the old installer
<Riddell> still useful for various advanced configurations, and still needing testing
<Riddell> also if anyone has a windows machine with 5 gigs of free space, wubi needs testing
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> I have downloaded the cd image from:
<sobersabre> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<sobersabre> can somebody check if the md5sum in the MD5SUMS file is correct ?
<Riddell> sobersabre: hard for it to be wrong
<sobersabre> I got another md5sum than the specified in the file.
<Riddell> cdimage@antimony:~/cdimage/www/full/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/alpha-6$ md5sum hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<Riddell> e6318e4b40a014e1e08852a101d2ef55  hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<sobersabre> sorry!
<sobersabre> I downloaded alternate.
<sobersabre> can you please calculate it ?
<sobersabre> [and, yes, I compared to the right sum]
<Riddell> cdimage@antimony:~/cdimage/www/full/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/alpha-6$ md5sum hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<Riddell> 7d808a63f927e2839b1547befef336db  hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<sobersabre> ok..
<Riddell> rsync is your friend
<Riddell> see KubuntuFiles
<sobersabre> I'm on winoz...
<sobersabre> 32933acf98e6c85eaedcaec6e5d33e74  hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<sobersabre> I'll try to upload the file to a linux machine...
<sobersabre> moment.
<sobersabre> hmmm... it will take 4-5 minutes...
<Riddell> alpha 6 is old news anyway, we're onto beta candidates now
<Riddell> ah, Lure, come to help test beta candidates :)
<sobersabre> are they also avail. for download ?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/  20080318.1 will appear there in a minute
<Lure> Riddell: will do tonight on my desktop at home, quite busy right now
 * Lure thinks it will be fun to work on "old" kde 4.0.2 again ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: do we have also desktop cd for kde4?
<Riddell> Lure: in a minute yes
<Lure> Riddell: will at least try running desktop-kde4/amd64 on my laptop to
<Lure> too
<Riddell> ah, CheGuevara, he'll help testing beta candidates :)
<CheGuevara> what are we testing
<CheGuevara> CD ?
<Riddell> CDs, windows installer, gutsy upgrades
<Lure> Riddell: windows installer?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Riddell> wubi
<CheGuevara> ah wubi
<Riddell> needs a windows machine with 5 gigs of free space
<CheGuevara> i got someone who will test wubi
<Lure> Riddell: how do you do that? I may try that on my wife's PC
 * Lure hopes it removes windows xp "by accident" ;-)
<CheGuevara> lol
<Riddell> Lure: put in the desktop CD, click "Install to Windows" and it'll put it in c:\ubuntu
<CheGuevara> i tried the ubuntu one so far
<CheGuevara> Riddell, how come u nuked the dependency change for oxygencursors
<Riddell> CheGuevara: it wasn't needed, it just needed the /usr/share/icons/default directory to be there
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: next time I http://i.u2701u263b.eu/
<jpatrick> ;-)
<CheGuevara> sorry jpatrick
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: nah, could happen to anyone
<jpatrick> happened to me _loads_ of times
<CheGuevara> heh
<CheGuevara> didn't even think there was another way to fix this
<Riddell> CheGuevara: it's all apachelogger's fault if its any consolation :)
<CheGuevara> haha
<CheGuevara> but yeah Riddell count me in testing wubi on vista
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> hi nelli
<jjesse> sorry been really busy w/ work and didn't know if the kde4 disk has been built yet?
<Riddell> ** kubuntu-kde4 desktop and alternate 20080318.1 ready for testing!
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> getting it now
<jjesse> sorry wasn;'t atying attention
<nelli> hi
<Riddell> it took a long time to sync that one
<Riddell> the cdimage servers are probably busy
<seele> cant be that busy.. i'm pulling 300KB/s
<jpatrick> that explains it..
<sobersabre> busy like SH1T!
<Nightrose> ha seele is the one blocking all the intertubes :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yeah
 * apachelogger is the clueless ubuntu dude
<jjesse> wo 1mb/second download :)
<jjesse> my ds3 connection at work is sure nice
 * seele drools
<jjesse> transfer rate: 1.06MB/sec
<apachelogger> Riddell: improvement != status before breakage?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't follow
<apachelogger> Riddell: about amarok
<Riddell> apachelogger: "clueless ubuntu dude" but we love you for it :)
<apachelogger> [11:08:36] <Riddell> apachelogger: your new amarok seems an improvement
<apachelogger> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: amarok picks up the ipod now but it needs to be mounted first
<Riddell> apachelogger: I seem to remember amarok had a popup saying "oh, looks like a music device, let me handle that"
<Riddell> or similar
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gotta talk to jeff
<Riddell> its missing from suse too though
<jjesse> dang dropped to 800kb/sec
<apachelogger> so that might be an issue in amarok itself
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd guess so
<apachelogger> or maybe suse just did the same make-my-amarok-useless patches ;-)
<Riddell> they don't have the luks changes
<Riddell> not the same ones anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: please put the patch name in the changelog, makes it much easier to find in future
<jjesse> wow i've never seen cdimage run this fast
<jjesse> sustained transfer rate of 750kb/sec
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, that was just a dummy line for the PPA upload
 * jussio1 has has sustained 950kb/s before
 * jjesse drools
 * Riddell spots an obvious problem on the kde 4 CDs
<seele> which is that?  (was about to burn it)
<Riddell> seele: kdm-kde4 doesn't auto login
<Riddell> seele: it should work fine you just have to log in as "ubuntu" and blank password
<Riddell> I'll need to change to kdm (kde3) and remake the CDs though
<jjesse> but besdies that nothing preveniting burning and installing?
<Riddell> jjesse: nope
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is the autologin configured anyway?
<Riddell> apachelogger: its done in casper
<Riddell> so it'll be a post-beta change
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> ScottK: hrm, that cyrus-sasl2-heimdal is not the stuff of beta freeze
<seele> hmm.. not using the most updated version of kickoff?
<Riddell> seele: no, this is 4.0.2
<seele> huh, i thought some of the changes made it in 4.0.2, but i guess not
<Riddell> seele: some did, I think more are to come in 4.0.3
<Riddell> you can resize panels in 4.0.2
<seele> Riddell: should i follow the KubuntuDekstop test case or is there a KDE4 one?
<Riddell> seele: where's the KubuntuDekstop test case?
<seele> Testing Amarok is case #2 but it isnt in the live sesson
<seele> wiki.ubuntucom/Testing/Cases/KubuntuDesktop
<seele> i got the link from QA
<Riddell> seele: I guess I should update that for KDE 4
<Riddell> see if juk works :)
<Nightrose> yay download for first image finished - testing kde 3 desktop now
<seele> Riddell: re your default settings page.. what does NoDisplay mean?
<apachelogger> seele: NoDisplay means "this application exists, but don't display it in the menus". This can be useful to e.g. associate this application with MIME types, so that it gets launched from a file manager (or other apps), without having a menu entry for it (there are tons of good reasons for this, including e.g. the netscape -remote, or kfmclient openURL kind of stuff).
<seele> apachelogger: dont display in menus as in dont list it in kickoff or kdemenu?
<apachelogger> yes
<seele> or in the taskbar?
<seele> ok
<Nightrose> Riddell: helpcenter in kde 3 still shows a lot of duplicate entries - besides that everything seems fine - installing now
<damjan> hi guys, I'm trying to make a bootable kubuntu (with kde4) USB to try it on my x60s (which doesn't have a CD)
<damjan> Now, I know to handle syslinux etc.. and I already have made bootable usbs with different rescue distros
<damjan> I've also, tried to make one with kubuntu.. the kernel and the initramfs load, but then it doesn't find the squashfs file, to loop mount it...
<damjan> what do I miss?
<Riddell> damjan: dunno, this is the documentation if it's not what you're already following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Riddell> but its not something I've ever done
<damjan> ahh I hate those documents that don't say how things are supposed to work, but only expect you to follow a numbered list of points
<seele> ugh, i have to l2use launchpad.. does it save the last "affecting..." project when you create a new bug?
<seele> oh, i clicked on bug within a section so it reported it for that section
<Riddell> seele: what are you trying to do?
<seele> i have installer bugs to submit and i was in the kdemultimedia part of launchpad when i clicked submit bug
<seele> so it got categorized until kdemultimedia
<Riddell> seele: fixed
<apachelogger> stable ktorrent-kde4 is now available for gutsy as well \o/
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> thx apachelogger
<apachelogger> yw
<Riddell> seele: juk is playing ogg for me, the lack of mp3 will be just the normal no mp3 on CD policy
<seele> are 4.0.2 packages only available for Hardy or is there a Gutsy release?
<seele> or.. where can i find that information so i dont have to ask stupid questions all the time
<jussio1> !kde4
<jpatrick> jussio1: you killed it
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Nightrose> seele: kubuntu.org ;-)
<jussio1> nah, just slow
<seele> stupid question: are distro defaults hard coded or configured in .kde/?
<jpatrick> seele: I believe we do it with kubuntu-default-settings
<smarter_> I think it's hardcoded in KDE
<smarter_> grep -r KDEHOME /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings doesn't return anything
<Riddell> seele: see /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/
<Riddell> and /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/
<seele> ok thanks
<Riddell> seele: are you looking at KubuntuDefaultSettings ?
<seele> Riddell: doing that right now.  i don't know if i agree with your suggestion for kwalletrc not doing the wizard thing
<seele> i agree it is confusing, but so is asking a password the first time around
<seele> it makes sense if you configure something like kopete, and when you create your account you include your password in the configuration
<seele> but if you don't include your password, the first thing kopete does is try to connect you and ask you for your password
<seele> but before you provide kopete with the password you get a password dialog for kwalletrc
<seele> most people dont read everything in front of them, so theyre probably going to type the passowrd for whatever account they thought they were logging in to
<seele> and not realise they just used that password as the global password for kwallet
<seele> it might be the default position that is the problem.. the kopete window opens in the top right corner by default, and then the kwallet password dialog overlays it in the top right corner
<seele> so it looks like it belongs to kopete
<seele> when maybe something like that should be centered since it is a utility application
<seele> like ksudo is always centered
<seele> also, i would probably suggest adding a groupware module to system settings then removing the three links to the wizard from the menu
<Riddell> seele: where are they in the menu?
<Riddell> found 1 under Office
<Riddell> that should really be just within the kontact application, but there's some technical reason why it isn't
<seele> internet, office, utilities
<Riddell> goodness, so it is
<seele> do you know some system settings modules are broken/missing?
<Riddell> seele: which?
<seele> mmm.. i found a few.  I'm looking at Network Settings right now, Connection Preferences and Proxy are missing.  Service Discovery works
<seele> Sharing is also missing/broken
<seele> "The shared library was not found.Library not found"
<seele> this is today's install cd, not an upgrade
<Riddell> yep, I see that
 * Riddell adds to list of things to fix after beta
<seele> add About Me
<Riddell> ok
<seele> also, the Administrator button is missing?
<Riddell> seele: that's a known issue
<seele> ok
<Riddell> coolo ripped it out and nobody has replaced it
<seele> add File Associations to the list, and i think that is all of them
<seele> hmm.. no printing?
<CheGuevara> its quiet annoying
<CheGuevara> when you try to change options
<CheGuevara> and you just cant lol
<Riddell> seele: hmm, indeed printing is missing (and the shiny new printer tool isn't in a fit state yet)
 * nosredna_ekim feels convicted, stops look for GSoC projects and gets to work ont he printer tool
<Riddell> ** all new kubuntu-kde4 20080318.2 is up for testing
<seele> whoot
<seele> just as i get .1 installed, lol
<Riddell> seele: just fixes the kdm issue is all
<nosredna_ekim> why couldn't ubuntu apply so I could work for you wonderful people :(
<seele> ok, i wont bother then
<yuriy> ubuntu isn't doing SoC??
<jpatrick> nosredna_ekim: there are Kubuntu projects no?
<nosredna_ekim> nope... Ubuntu never even applied
<seele> nosredna_ekim: apply to the linux foundation printing project and work on kprint!
<awen_> Riddell: I found a report in /var/log/kdm.log about the brightnessUp not working whereas brightnessDown doesn't: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60070/ ... it is very little verbose; but does it give you any hint of where to proceed?
<nosredna_ekim> kprint is C++.... so, no joy.
<seele> printing needs love too.  ask Riddell
<yuriy> nosredna_ekim: or apply for KDE
<jpatrick> nosredna_ekim: you'll need C++ in the future for KDE development :)
<nosredna_ekim> jpatrick: I know, but I don't want to learn C++ on the job(and I doubt any one is going to want to teach me on the job)
<Riddell> jpatrick: he shouldn't need it, except for libs
<yuriy> nosredna_ekim: go cram before may!
<nosredna_ekim> yuriy: problem is getting accepted in march with nothin C++ related at all :)
<yuriy> nosredna_ekim: if you know java or something, do a project for yourself in c++, you should be able to learn it in a month or 2
<nosredna_ekim> nope, no java either.
 * nosredna_ekim wanders away trying to think up another project.
<Riddell> nosredna_ekim: entirely possible the new printer config tool could be done as a project within KDE
<nosredna_ekim> Riddell: is there enough left on that to qualify?
<jpatrick> nosredna_ekim: http://www.kuarepoti-dju.net/index.php?p=150
<Riddell> nosredna_ekim: not sure
<seele> does anyone know how kdesudo works?  sometimes it inserts the readable name for an application and sometimes it lists the command
<seele> e.g. "Adept Manager" or "/usr/bin/adept_manager"
<nosredna_ekim> jpatrick: Riddell: that sounds interesting enough.... is that something to be built off of system-config-printer or something entirely new?
<Riddell> seele: running Adept Manager shows the command for me
<Riddell> seele: there's a --comment option to kdesudo to get it to have a more friendly text
<Riddell> nosredna_ekim: that's the printing dialogue, part of kdelibs
<Riddell> for when you run File->Print
<seele> Riddell: if you run kdesudo adept_manager from the command line (no --comment) it runs with Adept Manager as the title
<seele> er, the "readable" name instead of the command
<seele> ah hah
<seele> Riddell: back to the kwallet thing.. maybe the default solution would be similar to the konqueror message
<seele> instead of the wizard or the password dialogs, it shows a dialog with a short explanation and asks the user if they want to use kwallet or not
<seele> maybe that would be a good default for everything
<Riddell> seele: curious.  tonio's the guy we should poke about kdesudo
<seele> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> seele: yeah, that's the default we have for kwallet
<seele> oh, i thought it was the password dialog
<seele> that's what i got from kopete
<Riddell> maybe you already have it set up for kopete
<seele> fresh install.. unless kopete sets it up automagically
<seele> hmm
<nosredna_ekim> Riddell: ah... I see. ok. is KDE going to want C++ for that? (and is this the best place to be talking about this?)
<Riddell> nosredna_ekim: yes, it's in libs so needs c++
<nosredna_ekim> eh.... too bad :-(
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get those things changed for qtcurve ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just saw the package updated
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<alleeHol> Riddell: bug 201053 submitter asked for upload before beta?  Is that possible?  Pkgs are ready at https://edge.launchpad.net/~allee/+archive/ only version in changelog needs adaption
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201053 in digikam "[Hardy] digikam duplicates downloaded images while overwriting existing ones" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201053
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm where is the config stored for the qtcurve style ? /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: there isn't a global one, that's why I have to patch the package
<Riddell> alleeHol: no, after beta I'm afraid
<Riddell> alleeHol: but we can still upload any time
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah ok
<alleeHol> Riddell: whatever you prefer,  Upstream asked me backport 3 more kipi-plugin fixes, so maybe let them envolve in ppa
<nixternal> check out bug 203681
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203681 in kde4addons "kde4addons: dependency problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203681
<nixternal> notice anything peculiar about it?
<Riddell> nixternal: it's for obsolete packages?
<nixternal> haha, slightly
<Arby> is there an official upgrade method for gutsy->hardy yet?
<Arby> I've got a gutsy vm here waiting for some testing
<awen_> where to find the newest beta testing cd 20080318.2 ?
<jpatrick> Arby: "kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel""
<Arby> jpatrick: thanks
<nareshov> ah, that's the one
<jpatrick> awen_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Wednesday 19th 23:00UTC | Test Beta Candidates and Gutsy upgrades! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
 * nareshov shall remember
<awen_> thanks
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sobersabre> I'm trying to download the alpha6 via the torrent.
<sobersabre> it is hell slow!
<firephoto> Riddell: bug 203681 ... the old kde4 packages. it because of the old packages in universe. source of problems for people in #kubuntu-kde4 more than a few times.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203681 in kde4addons "kde4addons: dependency problems" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203681
<Riddell> firephoto: hmm, they're only in gutsy though, not much we can do about them now
<nixternal> they should have follwed the instructions on kubuntu.org
<firephoto> I can't imagine anyone has them installed and is using them daily but I don't know if there's a process for removing packages like that but it would be better than them being installable.
<nixternal> you can file a removal request, but it will (99.9%) more than likely get denied by archive admins if it makes it that far
<nixternal> sobersabre: nothing we can do about torrent speeds
<awen_> will update-manager disable extra sources... or will all sources just have a s/gutsy/hardy?
<sobersabre> nixternal: when is going the beta to be avail ?
<nixternal> ubw: HardyReleaseSchedule
<nixternal> that worked, I am in irssi, not Konqueror :p
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule
<nixternal> s/ubw\:/\/ubw/
<awen_> nixternal: if the latter is the case transition packages could be uploaded to the kde4-ppa?
<Riddell> awen_: it disables extra ones
 * nixternal goes to school
<nixternal> later!
<awen_> okay (then it doesn't work :/ )
<nareshov> hmm, I thought nixternal was working in MS
<Riddell> he's learning something better
<james_w> Hi all. I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/147721
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147721 in kde-guidance "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<james_w> I think that it is really a bug in guidance-backends, rather than displayconfig-gtk.
<james_w> I have talked to bryce, and he says that the new xrandr gui tool in hardy doesn't use guidance-backends, so it is safe, and displayconfig-gtk was never meant to handle the situation that triggers the bug.
<Riddell> james_w: ScottK is our current guidance hero
<james_w> However I wanted to know if there was anything in kubuntu that uses the guidance-backends (or indeed DisplayConfig or displayconfigabstraction) before I drop the bug.
<Riddell> james_w: yes, displayconfig does :)
<Riddell> in kde 3
<Lure> Riddell: sorry, no testing today - download is just too slow (5KB/s)
<james_w> If there is then it is worth chasing down the bug as it will probably bite someone in the ass at somepoint.
<Riddell> kde 4 has an xrandr tool
<james_w> Riddell: ok, thanks.
<james_w> bryce made it sounds like it could never be made to really work, but at least we could stop it falling over so spectacularly.
<Riddell> that has been ScottK's tactic with his recent fixes
 * Nightrose is still downloading the second image at 10 KiB/s...
<Riddell> Lure, Nightrose: it might pick up if you stop it and restart with wget -c
<Nightrose> hmm might try that
<Nightrose> thx
<Riddell> Tonio_: bug 203690 for you
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203690 in kubuntu-meta "kdesudo does not display correct comment in some cases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203690
<Nightrose> woah 100 \o/
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting
<Riddell> I imagine there's a perfectly rational explanation
<Tonio_> yes, that's a kde bug ;)
<Tonio_> we had the same with kdesudo kde3
<Tonio_> lemme look at the code
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact we have to load KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceDir("apps","/usr/share/applications/kde");
<Tonio_> otherwise, desktop file icons are not resolvable
<Tonio_> that sounds like a bug to me, as /usr/share/applications/kde is supposed to be a standardir I assume...
<Tonio_> lemme look at kde4 code
<Tonio_> hum, haha :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we are changing kde4 path right ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, nope, the issue is still there with kde3.... seems to be due to X-KDE-SubstituteUID
<Tonio_> Riddell: when using kdesudo "mycommand" as the exec command, it works, but fails when using X-KDE-SubstituteUID.... desktop files informations are not visible
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, little issue and probably very hard to fix, as the X-KDE-SubstituteUID is deeply in kdelibs, I'm confirming the bug and will work on that one later, but that's not a priority for hardy imho
<Tonio_> hum isn't that just the fact that the path is complete ? seems to be that :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I know how to fix, will do  :)
<seele> Riddell: to add to your list of things that shouldnt be in Kickoff.. Marble is installed with two Kickoff entries.  One in Education (where I assume is the correct place) but then again in Utilities > More Applications (why it is here I have no clue)
<seele> oh what the hell
<seele> Riddell: it is both Utilities and Utilities > More Applications
<seele> lol
<seele> maybe that is a packaging problem
<Riddell> ah, ScottK2
<ScottK2> Hello
<Riddell> seele: "Categories=Qt;KDE;Education;Utility;X-KDE-More;Science;"  looks like a marble bug
<Riddell> seele: added to me post-beta todo list
<Riddell> ScottK2: james_w was just wondering about bug 147721
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147721 in kde-guidance "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147721
<ScottK2> I saw that in my bugmail.
 * ScottK2 looks at it.
<james_w> Hi ScottK
<james_w> there's a lot of noise in the bug I'm afriad.
<ScottK2> OK.
<james_w> I was saying that it's a bug on the QA team's hardy list, but it is not important for Ubuntu hardy now, as the xrandr gui tool is preferred.
<ScottK2> Right.  The crash in commetn 5 is now fixed.
<james_w> however it's still probably a bug in kde-guidance, so I came here to find out whether it was important for Kubuntu hardy.
<james_w> I don't think http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9622580/Traceback.txt is
<james_w> (I haven't tested at all, just peered at the code)
<ScottK2> james_w: One of the beauties of Python is it's easy to trap errors and have the program not die.
<james_w> true.
<james_w> Are you fixing this above that code then?
<james_w> fixing these, sorry.
<ScottK2> With some minimal lying to it, displayconfig will eventually do the right thing sort of in most cases.
<ScottK2> I hadn't seen that bug until now, but I can at least not crash in that case.
<james_w> yeah, it's a shame it wasn't reassigned earlier.
<ScottK2> james_w: I've fixed some similar ones, but not that one.
<james_w> ScottK: cool.
<ScottK2> Most of the comments in that bug are about a lack of serverlayout section.  That's I've fixed.  If it's missing, I just add one and it seems to work.
<james_w> :-)
<ScottK2> I've assigned myself the bug.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Additionally, there was an apport bug that meant that in many (most) cases were weren't getting apport reports on guidance crashes.  pitti has fixed that and it's waiting to be accepted, so we should get a better idea soon of home much it's still crashing.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Is Guidance still being worked on upstream?
<Riddell> ScottK2: not currently, sime is mostly working on pykde itself
<james_w> ScottK: great, thanks.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Someone is going to need to teach it to speak to xrandr.  I'm not the guy for the job.
<awen_> the "about kubuntu" icon appears twice on the desktop (only one of them works) on the newest live-cd... should i report a bug for that, or is someone already looking at that?
<awen_> ^^^ kde4
<ScottK2> Howdy awen_.  You going to have some more power manager patches for after the beta release?
<awen_> ScottK2: I have one thing more regarding brightness, I was going to look at... but the biggest problem right now is that the brightnessUp is broken somewhere between acpi and the dcop call, and just can't figure out where; and the little fix is pretty useless when this doesn't work
<Riddell> ScottK2: there is already a KDE 4 kcontrol module to talk xrandr, I'd expect displayconfig to be retired after this release
<Riddell> awen_: about kubuntu issue is on my todo
<awen_> Riddell: okay... won't include that then
<awen_> Riddell: regarding display config in kde4: bug 202843
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202843 in kdebase-workspace "Can't change settings in size & orientation in kcmshell4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202843
<Riddell> awen_: yep, I hope that gets fixed
<awen_> Riddell: do we have another bug report fro that; or should we confirm it + mark importance on this one?
<Riddell> awen_: it's an upstream issue I'd think
<seele> Riddell: may i ask how long your todo list is? :D
<Riddell> seele: should keep me busy until release :)
<seele> hehe.. but what about everything that gets added from now until release?
<awen_> ScottK2: http://people.freedesktop.org/~david/hal-spec/hal-spec.html#device-properties-laptop-panel - we should look at "laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware" ... that's what I wanted to fix?
<ScottK2> Riddell: You think this is that last kde3 release then?
<seele> if kde 4.1 isn't ready for mainstream use by october, we've got some problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 203690 fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203690 in kubuntu-meta "kdesudo does not display correct comment in some cases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203690
<awen_> Tonio_: kdesudo-kde4 you are working at?
<Tonio_> awen_: kde3 version atm
<Tonio_> awen_: but the fix for kde4 is the same, I'll release a second kde4 version friday
<awen_> Tonio_: if you are looking at kde4 version... bug 203344
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203344 in kdesudo-kde4 "[Hardy] kdesudo does not use correct PATH variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203344
<Tonio_> awen_: lemme look
<Tonio_> awen_: hum afaik this works..... lemme check
<awen_> Tonio_: just checked on the live-cd ... i get a popup "Command failed"
<awen_> missing tab completion in konsole, both kde3 and kde4 version... is that a known problem (can't locate a bug report)?
<Tonio_> awen_: okay I'll try on a kde4 full session
<ScottK2> awen_: I have a laptop with no brightness if I can help you work on it, it would be great.
<awen_> ScottK2: you mean, that it isn't done in hardware on yours?
<Tonio_> awen_: right, this is not a kdesudo issue, but a sudo one, or I'd say a kde4 one :)
<Tonio_> awen_: kdesudo uses sudo, which doesn't preserve the current path
<ScottK2> awen_: I haven't investigated it in detail.  IIRC brightness worked in Feisty and/or Gutsy and doesn't now.  You'll see I put a patch in about not crashing if there was no brightness.  I was able to trigger that one on my laptop.
<Tonio_> awen_: I'd say sudo should be patched to preserve path
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can workarround with kdesudo-kde4 reexporting the shell path, but as sudo as a build option to preserve env variables, I must say I don't know what to do....
<awen_> ScottK2: that's a HAL issue i would assume ?
<ScottK2> awen_: I assume.  Wanna fix that?
<Tonio_> ScottK2: any opinion regarding to kde4 and the path env variable ?
<ScottK2> I have no opinions at all on KDE4.
<ScottK2> Generically, I think kdesudo should be like sudo on such things, but that's just a guess with not a lot of thought behind it.
<awen_> ScottK2: I could look at it... make an LP bug with the relevant lshal output, and assign me to it; i think that would be easiest?
<ScottK2> OK.  I'm not on that laptop now, so it'll be a bit.
<Tonio_> awen_: can you ping me tomorrow so that we can discuss this with Riddell ?
<Tonio_> awen_: I know how to fix, but I think we should do it differently
<awen_> Tonio_: I'll do that... but I wont be online before around 22h UTC tomorrow
<awen_> ScottK2: will not look at it until around thursday anyway, so that's okay... and also remember the generic "computer" part of the HAL output :)
<ScottK2> OK.  First time I've tried to report a HAL bug, so I'll do my best.
<Tonio_> awen_: oki, I'll be connected anyway ;)
<awen_> ScottK2: if in doubt, just attach the complete lshal, and I should be able to dig it out ;)
<ScottK2> OK
 * awen_ is rather amazed at the speed of the live-cd desktop of kde4
<Tonio_> seele: I fixed your kdesudo problem for kde3, kde4 will be fixed and released on friday
<awen_> any reason why both konsoles is included on the kde4 live-cd?
<awen_> ScottK2: update: probably having two updates to kde-guidance-powermanager; I'll hopefully also have a fix for bug 202867 later this week
<nixternal_> probably because we are pulling in kdebase
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202867 in kde-guidance "Battery is "not present" in Hardy on hp6720s" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202867
<nixternal_> haven't looked through the seeds
<ScottK2> awen_: OK.  I've got a couple more small displayconfig things to consider.
<ScottK2> awen_: The other thing you should know is that for some time now apport has been crashing on many (most) guidance crashes and so they don't get automatically reported.  pitti has fixed apport and it's waiting to be accepted.  Once that's out, I expect we'll see more crash reports.
<awen_> ScottK2: that sounds reasonable to expect... I'll have a look for bug reports against the powermanager-part when I've fixed the other two issues
<ScottK2> awen_: Do you have multiple dists on your Hardy machine?
<ScottK2> dists/disks
<awen_> ScottK2: nope... it's a laptop; so I only have multiple partitions
<ScottK2> Mine too.
<ScottK2> There's a UUID releted bug in mountconfig that I've been scared to mess with.
<awen_> ScottK2: should you be able to test it using a live-cd?
<awen_> ScottK2: btw, have you looked at bug 48008 regarding your upcoming changes to displayconfig?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48008 in kde-guidance "Modifies xorg.conf way too heavily on resolution change" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48008
<ScottK2> awen_: I looked at it and my eyes got blurry.
<awen_> ScottK2: okay... but it does really mess things up; and not even the backup it makes is usable
<ScottK2> awen_: I've not experienced it myself, so it's hard for me to sort through.
<ScottK2> I should probably upgrade this laptop to Hardy so I have more diverse hardware to play with.
<awen_> ScottK2: I have a rather minimalistic xorg.conf (no modes in it) ... and that seems to confuse it
<ScottK2> awen_: Would it hurt to add the missing section?
<ScottK2> My strategy for the missing ServerLayout crash was to detect it missing, create a generic one, and then lie to displayconfig.
<awen_> ScottK2: not really... but I read through the xrandr / new xorg recommendations regarding xorg.conf files, and followed those to the point
<ScottK2> That's easy enough to do if there are xorg.conf bits that can be made sufficiently generic to not be actively harmful.
<milian_> is it just me who's missing many libraries for configuring konqueror for example
<milian_> or in systemsettings
<milian_> using kubuntu-kde4 hardy
<ScottK2> awen_: We are far away from recommended here.  This is more about hacking our way to something semi working.
<ScottK2> So if we can catch a missing xorg.conf bit, add it, and have displayconfig play nice without hurting anything, I think we should.
<awen_> ScottK2: yeah... but in my case it actually removes all my depth-modes given except one; removed my virtual desktop settings, and added a modeline containing 640x480 only
<ScottK2> awen_: With your xorg.conf as you made it or with the missing bits added?
<awen_> ScottK2: that was a xorg.conf without modelines... and the result after rotating the desktop, and rotating it back
<ScottK2> awen_: Does it work if your xorg has modelines?
 * awen_ is testing...
<ScottK2> OK
<Nightrose> testing hardy alternate kde 3 now
<awen_> ScottK2: no ... all SubSection "Display" except one is gone; virtual size is set down to 640x480 and my modeline is reducet to contain only 640x480
<ScottK2> awen_: OK.  Nothing simple we can do to help that case then.
<awen_> ScottK2: okay... let's hope for an xrandr-based backend for hardy+1
<ScottK2> awen_: The two things I'm planning on focusing on to release for displayconfig are: 1. Don't crash and 2. automatically discover the monitor config if there is no xorg at all.  I think display rotation, dual monitors, etc aren't going to make it.
<Nightrose> meh or maybe not... - download b0rked again :( - will continue tomorrow
<ScottK2> awen_: Yeah
<ScottK2> awen_: Patches gratefully accepted of course.  If you get a flash of genius for displayconfig I won't mind a bit.
<awen_> ScottK2: sounds like the right focus... but not likely with patches; there seems to be enough to look at regarding p-m
<ScottK2> OK.
<ScottK2> Fair enough.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-19
<seele> Tonio_: awesome!
<nixternal> who broke what tonight?
<n8k99> my heart
<nixternal> hahahaha
<ScottK2> nixternal: For me initramfs doesn't see my md0 array on the server I upgraded to Hardy tonight.
<nixternal> I have some booged python pkg, probably from a non-testing motu
<nixternal> hrmm, people already announcing the beta release and it isn't even released yet
<nixternal> are the latest ISOs working fine anyone know?
<daSKreech> Dunno
<daSKreech> I have like a Alpha 4 ISO and I just update from that
<ScottK2> nixternal: Which package?  It may also be the recently python-central changes.  Nothing like changing the tool chain in incompatible ways the day before beta freeze starts.
<nixternal> hehe, python-wxgtk2.8
<nixternal> I just purged it
<nixternal> don't even know why it was installed in teh first place
<nixternal> nixternal@ShakaDoobie:~$ dpkg -l *gtk* | grep ii | wc -l
<nixternal> 21
<nixternal> that is way to much gtk crap on this machine
 * nixternal gets to cleaning
<daSKreech> nixternal: what was all that?
<nixternal> nixternal@ShakaDoobie:~$ dpkg -l *gtk* | awk '{print $1}' | grep ii | wc -l
<nixternal> 14
<daSKreech> nixternal: Yes :) what apps made you install gtk?
<nixternal> inkscape and gobby
<nixternal> the others I have no clue
<nixternal> the gtk files left are needed for the gtk-qt-engine, gobby, and inkscape
<daSKreech> why do you have a gtk engine for apps you don't use?
<nixternal> daSKreech: that is a good point actually
<daSKreech> I made a good point?
<nixternal> unbelievably so
<daSKreech> :)
<nixternal> VBox is the shiznit
<nixternal> it totally flies on my desktop, where as MS VPC is slow and so is VMWarez
<daSKreech> I forget is it open source?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> !info virtualbox-ose hardy
<daSKreech> I keep hearing it is then it isn't
<daSKreech> I'm still in qemu mode
<nixternal> I don't have a cpu that can do virtualization anymore
<daSKreech> Neither do I
<nixternal> qemu was way to slow for me on my amd64 and my pentium d
<daSKreech> Hmm
<daSKreech> I have a live Cd that I start and run Qemu off it to boot the Debian image then in that I run qemu to run Haiku
<daSKreech> seems to be ok to me
<nareshov> Hi, adept_manager crashed, what -dbg package do I have to install to get a reasonable backtrace?
<mornfall> nareshov: 2.1 or 3.0 alpha4?
<nareshov> mornfall: 2.1
<nareshov> "2.1 Cruiser"
<mornfall> Ah, well.
<mornfall> Can't help with that, I'm afraid.
<nareshov> :\
<nareshov> was trying out that adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel :|
<mornfall> That's something I don't even know about...
<mornfall> Someone else probably did that.
<nareshov> okay
<yao_ziyuan> what i want is very simple:
<yao_ziyuan> a ubuntu-style language selector
<yao_ziyuan> just a simple list with checkboxes
<yao_ziyuan> no confusing concepts like "default language", "install languages", "system language", "system locale"
<yao_ziyuan> terminology consistency is very important
<yao_ziyuan> and an additional checkbox for enabling east asian input (scim)
<yao_ziyuan> or, a fedora-style language selector
<yao_ziyuan> same thing
<yao_ziyuan> please!!!
<yao_ziyuan> should only use one concept: enabled languages
<yao_ziyuan> if chinese is enabled, it automatically means scim must be enabled too
<yao_ziyuan> because there is no reason why it shouldn't
<jpatrick> ...........
<Nightrose> morning jpatrick :)
 * Nightrose starts isotesting again
<jpatrick> moin Nightrose
<Tonio_> hi there
<Nightrose> heya
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you approve kdesudo 2.5 waiting in the queue ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, we're in beta freeze
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay, that's why ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: is there a reason for the two about kubuntu icon on the kde4 desktop?
<Riddell> davmor2: no, it's a bug
<davmor2> okay cool
<Riddell> its on my todo list for after beta
<davmor2> Riddell: I can test now I have t'interweb again and some connection speed :)
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> davmor2: 20MBit goodness?
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes yesterday I was only able to rsync at about 10kb/s and downloading direct was at about 56kb/s but the fault looks fixed now rsync is averaging 1.2Mb/s
<Riddell> whee
<davmor2> Riddell: you notice the difference
<Riddell> davmor2: what did they have to do to fix it?
<davmor2> Riddell: apparrently there was excessive noise on the line
<serzholino> will Kubuntu DVD contain both KDE3 and KDE4 live CD's &
<serzholino> ?
<Riddell> serzholino: no (no space, and too complex to make)
<serzholino> ok, and what about kde4 packages?
<Riddell> serzholino: what about them?
<Riddell> they're on the kde 4 CD, DVD is kde 3 only
<serzholino> will they be included in DVD
<sahin_w> I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop on hardy
<serzholino> ok, thanks
<sahin_w> I realized I can't use spell checking in kwrite.
<sahin_w> I'm talking about the KDE4 version.
<sahin_w> Is spell checking works for somebody in KDE4?
<davmor2> shouldn't jockey auto start to say there's an Nvidia card in my machine?
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> mhb ^
<Riddell> oh, he's not around
<jpatrick>  /msg SeenServ seen mhb
<Riddell> it runs  jockey-kde --check
<davmor2> Riddell: kde4 isn't :(
<davmor2> I got skim/nm/klip/my computer/clock and that's it
<Nightrose> Riddell: testing alternate kde 4 desktop - it lets me choose my timezone but only american ones - no way to get mine - is this known? want me to file a bug?
<Nightrose> umhhh never mind - /me headdesks
<sahin_w> I found spell checking is broken in KDE4. So this is an upstream problem.
<sahin_w> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159507
<ubotu> KDE bug 159507 in kwrite "dictionary not found kate/kwrite" [Normal,Assigned]
<davmor2> Riddell: I like the restart now that's been added to the installer it's about time :)
<Riddell> davmor2: been meaning to do that for about three releases now :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Much better anyway :)
 * Jucato finds it amusing that a comment on seele's blog is telling her to talk to openusability.org :D
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Jucato> seele: btw. I don't think your most recent post made it to planetkde
<seele> Jucato: yes, i've seemed to have dropped from planetkde.  i emailed clee about it
<n8k99> i noticed that i only saw your post once in akregator
<Jucato> seele: too bad... that particular post is extremely relevant to KDE :(
<seele> i'm not sure when that happened.. it might have been before my last post
<seele> yeah
<n8k99> i think its because your hair is no longer blue
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> n8k99: yeah I saw it from ubuntu planet/planet ubuntu
<n8k99> ^_^
<Jucato> :)
<davmor2> Riddell: jockey doesn't auto start on Kubuntu 32-64bit or kde4 32-64bit
<Riddell> davmor2: what happens if you start it manually?
<davmor2> Riddell: kde4 starts the app but fails due to kdesudo once I ran the updates rebooted it still didn't seem to work properly but I'll test that again latter.
<davmor2> Riddell: works manually on Kubuntu the pop up screen doesn't appear on kde4 (pop up reads some thing like are you sure you want to enable this?)
<Tonio_> seele, Riddell: fancy testing kdesudo-kde4 3.1 ?
<Tonio_> it should fix icon and app name when starting apps from kmenu/kickoff
<Tonio_> or anyone else using kde4 ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: have you come accross bug 199129 in any auto-resize install tests?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199129 in ubiquity "Auto-resize install fails to mount drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199129
<Riddell> Tonio_: got packages?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.toniox.org/temp
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just install and start adept_installer from kickoff
<Riddell> you'll need to wait until I actually have a working machine again
<Riddell> all busy with installs
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not on contrib day today, so no time to install kde4 and test
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you can't test, that'll wait for friday, no pb
 * Nightrose wonders what that little tray icon is...
<Nightrose> in kde 4 - never seen it before
<Nightrose> ohhh scim...
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> Nightrose: scim, which for some unknown reason is on the CD
<Nightrose> ;-) ok
<davmor2> Riddell:  No but I'm about to do another resize on Kubuntu 32 bit so I'll keep my eye out for it
<davmor2> Riddell: jockey won't run correctly in oem mode
<Riddell> davmor2: at what stage of oem mode?
<davmor2> Riddell: once you in oem phase for update and adding packages, before you hit the Prepare for shipping button.
<Riddell> davmor2: what doesn't work about it?
<seele> Tonio_: works for when you start adept manager from kickoff, but not clicking adept notifier from the system tray
<davmor2> Riddell: same as kde4 the kdesudo appears and asks for password the you get the window that list prop h/w.  You then select the nvidia card and nothing else happens
<Tonio_> seele: hum interesting..... I'll try to figure out what happens on that side
<seele> Tonio_: close though, that gets half a hug :)
<Tonio_> seele: hehe :)
<Riddell> davmor2: did it work in a normal KDE 3 session?
<davmor2> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> seele: the problem is that there are different ways to call kdesu, without or without -c etc.....
<Tonio_> seele: original kdesu doesn't resolve icon and app name, now I know why :)
<Tonio_> seele: to have to do it differently depending the way it is called
<davmor2> Riddell: Ive just hit the Prepare for Shipping button and am going to see if you can install it once in real mode
<seele> ugh.. i woke up this morning with one meeting on my calendar for today
<seele> there are now *six*
<mvo> a file overwrite problem on dapper->hardy for kmplayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5874  if someone is interessted :) (and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5875)
<Riddell> mvo: is it better to add Conficts and Replaces for such issues or is just Replaces fine?
<mvo> Riddell: if its just about files moving from one package to the other a Replaces is fne
<davmor2> Riddell: doesn't work in normal mode either :(
<mvo> fine
<Riddell> davmor2: at least that's consistent then
<Riddell> mvo: when is both replaces/conflicts needed?
<mvo> Riddell: when you want to get rid of something in favor of something else (Conflicts/Replaces: python2.4-foo when python-foo is now taking over the job of python2.4-foo for example)
<mvo> its a bit confusing, because "replaces" can mean two different things: 1) replaces files that belong to some other package 2) replaces a package entirely
<Riddell> mvo: ok, thanks
<mvo> cheers :)
<Riddell> mvo: uploaded fixed kmplayer
<mvo> thanks!
 * Jucato sees seele on planetkde now :)
 * Jucato waits for the number of comments to go up :P
<seele> Riddell: i thought kickoff was resizable in 4.0.2?
<seele> or just panel?
<Riddell> just panel I think
<seele> ah
<daSKreech> seele: You must be thinking of 4.2 :)
 * Jucato whacks daSKreech with a club of 4.1
 * daSKreech rolls a saving throw
 * Jucato steals the dice/die
 * daSKreech whaks Jukato with a klub of plenty
<daSKreech> seele: I guess designing a software project for "people" is not sufficient as user research
<Jucato> what kind of people? what do these people want to do with the product? what do people expect from the product? how are we going to evaluate the success of the product?
<seele> exactly.  that is why i say "everyone/anyone" as an answer to "who" is not the correct answer
<seele> it might be a lot of different types of people using your software, but they are not all using it in the same way for the same means
<daSKreech> people with working digits hopefully at least one opposable, do groovy things, it not to crash and get better with time while taking up at most no more resources, when everyone can't function without it on the computer they are using
 * daSKreech fully expects to be kicked now :)
<nosrednaekim> daSKreech: where the heck is THAT from?
<seele> i think he made it up
<daSKreech> nosrednaekim: My head
<seele> time for meeting 3/6 for today..
 * seele goes afk
<daSKreech> I was going to say gwenview might fit that but I can probably narrow gwenview down
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<Riddell> seele: not only do you have lots of meetings, you also have no internet during them?!
<daSKreech> That;s inhuman
<seele> Riddell: luckily they are all phone calls.. but i do have to pay attention to most of them
<seele> Riddell: i'm at home in pajamas and slippers :D
<Riddell> seele: that's the best way to work :)
<daSKreech> Ha ha :-)
<daSKreech> I'm nearly there
<daSKreech> minus slippers
<Jucato> at least not "minus pajamas"
<daSKreech> >_>
<daSKreech> <_<
<nixternal> anyone here have the Official Ubuntu Book 2nd Ed.?
<daSKreech> shhhhhhh
<Riddell> seele: you can add your testing results from yesterday to iso tracker if you want
<Czessi> Hi, is there a way, that I can build kde4 packages for gutsy in my ppa?
<comm_a_nder> hi there
<jpatrick> hi comm_a_nder
<Riddell> Czessi: what needs building?  I can add you to the kubuntu kde4 ppa if that's easier
<jpatrick> Czessi: since the current kde4 ones are in their ppa, I don't think so. :(
<Czessi> Riddell: coremoid, http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/CoreMoid?content=72789
<Czessi> works great on hardy
 * Nightrose would like to note that an installer that asks for all the information needed at the beginning and then installs would really rock (compared to one asking something now and then)
<seele> Riddell: ok.  I'm testing wubi right now
<daSKreech> Nightrose: isn't that what the current installer does?
<daSKreech> or since the last time I installed
<daSKreech> which was a year or two back
<Nightrose> daSKreech: not really - I have to wait a few times each install
<daSKreech> What gets asked in the middle?
<Nightrose> username, proxy, ...
<daSKreech> this is the GUI installer?
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> cli
<Nightrose> the gui one is fine
<nareshov> adept_manager crashed on gutsy and I can't devel-upgrade to hardy ;/
<nareshov> and I don't know what -dbg package to install to get meaningful bt
<seele> uhm.. hmm.. wubi failed
<seele> anyone else try this?
<seele> well i dont knwo if it failed, it jsut didnt create a start entry, but i dont know how to start it in windows otherwise
<nixternal> I haven't tried on the new one
<seele> do you know how to start it without the shortcut?
<nixternal> I used it this weekend though at a LUG event and it made quite a few people really happy
<nixternal> did you reboot your computer?
<seele> yep
<nixternal> and there wasn't a menu item in the windows boot loader?
<seele> nope
<nixternal> well that stinks
<nixternal> I am a windows dummy unfortunately for something like that
<seele> i'm in a meeting now.. i'll uninstall and reinstall it on a different computer
<nixternal> I haven't edited a windows boot loader since probably NT
<seele> this isn't the cleanest windows box
<nixternal> I installed it onto multiple Vista laptops this weekend with great success
<Nightrose> Riddell: tested alternate kde 4 cd with crypto setup - not good :( - trustno1
<nixternal> people were affraid of the dual boot option and after talking to them about wubi, they said go for it
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> wrong window but still
<nixternal> Nightrose: I am so glad you just said that, I was going to do my desktop
<Nightrose> Riddell: crypto setup seems borked
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> as soon as that gets all worked out, I am going to redo my laptop
<Nightrose> I get this when booting: modprobe warning: error inserting padlock:sha (/ib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): no such device
<Nightrose> and then:
<Nightrose> cryptosetup: failed to setup lvm device
<Nightrose> and it seems to stop at: running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Nightrose> jep stops there
<gamemank> uhoh an n-m upgrade broke my internets
<davmor2> Nightrose: was the crypto on 32bit or 64 bit?
<Nightrose> 32
<Nightrose> (I only test 32 bit stuff)
<davmor2> np
<davmor2> Nightrose: Did you check your cd image?
<Nightrose> nope - install went fine so.. - but I will check now
<nixternal> yuriy: it broke my internets a few days ago, actually only broke my eth0 internets because I had an old eth0 line in /etc/network/interfaces
<nixternal> man, KDE Edu is doing some sweet arse work
<yuriy> nothing weird in /etc/network/interfaces and neither eth0 (wired) or ath0 (wireless) seem to work, manually or through knm
<yuriy> rebooting seems to have done the trick though
<nixternal> ahh ya
<nixternal> usually does :p
<nixternal> new yakuake-kde4 awaiting approval :)
<nixternal> nevermind, it was accepted
<Riddell> nixternal: did you report wubi installs on iso testing?
<Riddell> Nightrose: crypto setup?
<nixternal> Riddell: I did the wubi installs from the Alpha 6 CD this weekend
<Nightrose> Riddell: install on disk with encryption
<Riddell> Nightrose: in the alternate installer?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> testing the image now
<Nightrose> maybe it was broken
<nixternal> we had an older gentleman, I would say around 80, come in with a brand new HP dv9000 laptop, totally gorgeous and one of the sweetest laptops I have seen
<davmor2> Riddell: I got it installing now
<nixternal> we installed Kubuntu on there because he doesn't like brown
<nixternal> and he was in heaven with it..it was pretty neat
<nixternal> and Kopete worked with his built-in Webcam right from the get go
<davmor2> nixternal: I got one of them they are nice :)
<nixternal> only thing that didn't work was the wifi (intel soemthing or other)
<Nightrose> Riddell: test on the cd says the cd is fine
<nixternal> davmor2: his had the volume slider up top, where you can slide your finger across it to pump up the volume :)
<Nightrose> so something is b0rked
<davmor2> nixternal: it needs ndiswrapper :(
<nixternal> ahhh, I will make sure I tell his neighbor that so he can get him setup then
<davmor2> Yeap thats the one
<nixternal> it is so awesome
<nixternal> Core 2 Duo 2.5 GHz, 3GB RAM, 17" widescreen, 2x 160GB SATA 7200 RPM drives (umph!)
<nixternal> Gutsy didn't work worth a damn on it, but Hardy worked great
<davmor2> nixternal: the only issue I had with mine is the sd card reader is a bit off :(
<nixternal> ahh ya, that was a bit off we noticed
<nixternal> don't know if that got fixed or not, but he was way to happy being an 80+ year old geek :)
<nixternal> his daughter bought him the laptop so he could stay in touch with her easily when she travels
<nixternal> it was a neat thing
<daSKreech> my general feeling is that gutsy doesn't work
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it is nice having fairly generic hardware, even the most broken of distros works great on it :p
<davmor2> nixternal: I actually got the amd version of the same machine it was like 300 quid cheaper for the same spec.
<nixternal> she paid $1,100 USD for it at a Costco here in Chicago
<nixternal> if I had $1,100 USD burning a hole in my pocket, I would go and buy it
<nixternal> if I had $1 USD burning a hole in my pocket, I would go and buy anything right about now :p
<davmor2> nixternal: just save the dollar  and go to LRLUS 08 :)
<nixternal> I thought about LRLUS, not sure if I want to go or will go just yet
<nixternal> one of my buds, Joe Born from Neuros, is going and is trying to drag me along
<nixternal> time to take the dogs for a walk
 * daSKreech lights all of nixternal's dollar bills on fire and sticks them in his pants
<davmor2> Nightrose: at which point do you get the error mine seems to work fine?
<Nightrose> davmor2: when booting after I type in the password
<Nightrose> then it boots until the line I posted
<Nightrose> and stops
<davmor2> No works fine here.
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Nightrose> I will install again
<Nightrose> let's see if it happens again
<Nightrose> will take some time though
<davmor2> what package gives you the rest of the plasmoids ?
<jjesse> extragears?
<davmor2> cheers
<yuriy> hmm can't seem to figure out how to set a plasma clock to UTC
<yuriy> meeting tonight? almost nothing on the agenda...
<Riddell> hmm, so there is
<Riddell> yuriy: no, saturday according to fridge
<Riddell> but today according to wiki
<yuriy> and topic
<Riddell> waily waily
<Riddell> nixternal: do you know where fridge got its date from?
<jjesse> oxen free?
<Riddell> ?
<jjesse> sorry wrong window
<Riddell> you want #cattle-market
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> does that exists?
<jjesse> hrm new channel
<Riddell> Czessi: I've added you to kubuntu-members-kde4, you can upload packages there if you want
<Riddell> Czessi: is that package in hardy?
<Czessi> Riddell: thanks. no, there is a hardy testpackage in my ppa. but i think it a good idea to have it in hardy. when its poosible to upload it at this time, i'll create a package
<apachelogger> well, worst case would be hardy-backports when ibex development starts
<Riddell> Czessi: can you put it on revu, we can take a look at it
<Czessi> ok
<Riddell> I'm going out now, hopefully I'll be back in time for the meeting
<Riddell> if not, I'm sure someone else can clerk it just as well
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: have fun
<davmor2> Riddell: on beta testing day your going out I don't know how you have the nevre ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: I've got tests running!  these net installs take a long time you know
<davmor2> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I commit the current patch for amarok's media device detection to bzr
<Nightrose> Riddell, nixternal, davmor2: second install seems to be ok now - I wonder what went wrong with the first one...
<Nightrose> (I did exactly the same)
<davmor2> Nightrose: did you forget your password :)
<Nightrose> haha nope
<Nightrose> and I booted the first one 3 times without success
<seele> Nightrose: did you check the CD?  I had that problem last week and it ended up I burned 2 bad CDs in a row
<Nightrose> seele: jep image is fine - I didn't burn it - using virtualbox
<davmor2> Nightrose: that could be the issue :)
<Nightrose> but why doeas it work the second time?
<Nightrose> *does
<nixternal> hey, for the encryption, do you have to do manual partitioning?
<Nightrose> nope
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't see the option on the ubuntu iso
<nixternal> or I totally missed something
<Nightrose> nixternal: using the gui installer?
<nixternal> no, alternate
<nixternal> is it gui only?
<Nightrose> hmm same here
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> but I guess it is missing there
<nixternal> I will reinstall the Kubuntu one and see if I figure it out
<Nightrose> it was the third guided option here IIRC
<nixternal> ahh, maybe I just overlooked it then
<nixternal> the ubuntu wallpaper is one oogly wallpaper
 * Nightrose isn't really a fan of the new Kubuntu one either ;-)
<Nightrose> but I use my own anyway so...
<nixternal> I actually like the new Kubuntu one
<nixternal> pretty much a first for me on liking a default wallpaper
<Nightrose> hehe
<daSKreech> nixternal: does it really have a heron on it?
<nixternal> yes it does daSKreech
<mhb> what's the current Kubuntu default?
<daSKreech> Oh wow
<mhb> the bluish abstractish one?
<mhb> or something else
<nixternal> I have to admit, whoever created that wallpaper did a good job, but the colors are to much
<daSKreech> I liked it better when it was a bunch of Humans
<nixternal> I like it better when it just black :p
<nixternal> first thing I do with any non-blue install is go blue
<mhb> hi folks as well
<nixternal> howdy mhb
<Nightrose> hey mhb
<mhb> so what's the current kubuntu wallpaper?
<mhb> the blue one?
<nixternal> it is blue
<mhb> very blue, very light, not much on it
<nixternal> yes, that's it
<nosrednaekim> no..... its got a ton of little curly spirals..
<mhb> ah, I like the Ubuntu one more then
<daSKreech> nixternal: it was never just black
<nixternal> mhb: the one with the heron on it?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I like the heron :)
<nixternal> eww
<mhb> nixternal: yes, but it seems I can't find that one anymore, all I can find is heron-simple.png
<daSKreech> Visually I odn't mind the heron it's just such a departure from the minimal guidelines
<daSKreech> it's really overpowering
<mhb> ah, warty-final-ubuntu
<mhb> who could have thought
<mhb> yes, that one I like
<mhb> the blue one not so much
<mhb> probbly because the heron is bold, and really fresh looking, unlike the blue one, which does not have anything defining on it
 * Nightrose takes care of the dishes before the meeting - afk
<mhb> I can't even describe it properly :o) ah bubbles, I miss you
<nixternal> umm, how the heck do you change your video/monitor setup in Ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> somewhere DEEP in settings :)
<nixternal> obviously...all I see is a resolutions setting, but I need to setup the monitor and vid card before I can setup resolutions
<Nightrose> re
<Nightrose> heya fregl :)
<mhb> console line is the best
<mhb> er, command line
<fregl> evening Nightrose *g*
 * mhb ist sehr dumm heute
<Nightrose> Oo
<nixternal> jeesh, getting ubuntu support is like picking boogers from a lions nose
<emu> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> mhb: now you know how I feel ... everyday -.-
<mhb> apachelogger: me too, especially these days
<mhb> but there's a lot of new things I do these days
<mhb> I've made my first edit to wikipedia! Added the note that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirchhoff's_theorem extends to multigraphs :o)
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering why he doesn't need to scroll on that page
<apachelogger> usually maths related pages are awfully long :S
<mhb> apachelogger: guess I should add a proof
<mhb> apachelogger: but I hate when something I do gets deleted
<apachelogger> you could just write in uncyclopedia
<apachelogger> the possibility something gets deleted there is quite low I guess
<mhb> yeah, I guess
<mhb> but adding math proofs there is not much fun
<apachelogger> mhb: proof the theorem wrong
<mhb> apachelogger: that's kinda hard
<mhb> apachelogger: disproving something that has been proven and checked :o)
<apachelogger> proofing others wrong is the ultimate goal of any scientist
<apachelogger> cause usually when you proof some more valuable/bigger/whatever you proof someone other's work wrong
<jpatrick> +b *!*@mar92-13-88-165-255-149.fbx.proxad.net!##fix_your_connection
<mhb> apachelogger: well, at least in science, the best solution can be determined easily
<mhb> apachelogger: or at least the correct solution
<apachelogger> correct until someone superseeds the correctness ;-)
<mhb> apachelogger: when someone develops a better algorithm for something, people do not ignore it just because it's GNOME only :o)
<daSKreech> You have Gnome only algorithims?
<daSKreech> how does that work outside of patents?
<mhb> daSKreech: well, no
<mhb> daSKreech: but you have Gnome only apps, which I was hinting at
<apachelogger> there are gnome only apps which are better than KDE/generic ones?
<mhb> cheese
<mhb> for instance
<daSKreech> Oh cheese is nice
<mhb> it's the same as photo booth, a really cool app for OS X
<mhb> I like both of those, except cheese is not really working out of the box on my mac
<apachelogger> never heard of it
<mhb> no such thing for KDE
<coreymon77> mhb: photobooth is so fun to goof around with :P
<apachelogger> never heard of photo both either
 * Nightrose has used photobooth on her ex's mac
<Nightrose> was fun
<mhb> yep
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> that app
<apachelogger> I think my fancy switch windows scripts are more useful :P
<Nightrose> mhb: is cheese as good as it yet?
<mhb> no, at least not working with my mac yet
<Nightrose> k
<nixternal> emu: pong?
<mhb> apachelogger: there you go - one app that is GNOME only
<apachelogger> ok
<mhb> apachelogger: if we're lucky, someone contacts the project and tries to work on a frontend with the same base code
 * apachelogger meanwhile crashed his gnome -.-
<coreymon77> mhb: that doesnt mean that you cant run the app in kubuntu though, isnt it? cant gnome apps run anyways?
<nixternal> heh, I have been writing a webcam Qt app trying to get some cooler webcammage in Kubuntu with my webcam
<apachelogger> uhhhh, that was a hidden message!!!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you see that
<apachelogger> mhb is using hidden messages to confuse me
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> was it?
<mhb> apachelogger: if we're not, someone tries to do that from scratch and we've got Yet Another Duplicated Work
<daSKreech> Use the same lib
<apachelogger> the thing with duplicates is that they are mostly not duplicates
<daSKreech> don't see why an algorithim is gnome only
<daSKreech>  dont we use libgphoto2 ?
<apachelogger> no duplicates would cause an MS-like status
<mhb> apachelogger: show me a duplicate for rm then
<nixternal> del
<daSKreech> :-)
<nixternal> haha
<mhb> bash: del: command not found
<daSKreech> a bunch of my students made an alias for del to rm
<daSKreech> and ren to mv
<nixternal> who in their right mind would go after duplicating command line apps let alone GNU tools anyways?
<apachelogger> daSKreech: I did do this as well
<mhb> extending that argument makes all the GNOME guys unright, also all us Kubuntu ones
<daSKreech> nixternal: sco?
<nixternal> I don't care about duplicated work...if someone wants to duplicate it, they have that freedom
<nixternal> but if someone duplicates an app and sticks it on gnome-apps or kde-apps, then it isn't either Gnome or KDE's fault
<mhb> not so
<apachelogger> freedom is a duplicate in itself IMO
<mhb> someone duplicates, we help them out and bam - there are two big projects which do the same thing yet nobody really helps each other
<daSKreech> mhb: Not if the projects are just front ends?
<nixternal> is there something duplicated where we helped them out?
<daSKreech>  then they can both work on the underlying algorithim
<daSKreech> like parted
<mhb> the whole Kubuntu, I guess
<mhb> is just duplicated Ubuntu :o)
<nixternal> it isn't the duplicators fault then, the problem lies within "we"
<mhb> just a point of view, of course
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> then every distro is a duplicated Linux kernel
<nixternal> they should all die and everyone work on the kernel
<apachelogger> lol
<daSKreech> not KDe4 :)
<apachelogger> essentially everything is a duplicate
<daSKreech> It has windows as a distro
 * mhb studies math, not philosophy :o)
<daSKreech> It's unique :)0
 * mhb studies CS, to be exact, but math is pretty close
<apachelogger> a computers is a duplicate of the brain
<apachelogger> doing calculations how stupid is that
<apachelogger> it's slow and looks stupid, and even needs an own device to output it's results
<daSKreech> CS is a subset of applied math in most Universities
<nixternal> while we are at it, lets eliminate all humans, they are copies!
<daSKreech> Of germs!
<nixternal> well, I guess it would depend on your beliefs
<daSKreech> a virus Mr Anderson
<daSKreech> One which I intend to wipe off this earth
<mhb> it's going a bit off, I guess
<nixternal> IRC is a duplicate, eliminate it...email is a duplicate, eliminate it, the Internet is a duplicate, eliminate it
 * nixternal grabs the cat and eliminates it
<nixternal> this is fun!
<apachelogger> nope
 * nixternal gets back to writing
<mhb> still, seeing the freedom of math, I can't really stop myself drifting away from all this gnome and kde and ubuntu stuff
<nosrednaekim> daSKreech: why do you mention my name? shhh its supposed to be a secret :)
<mhb> it feels so blocking the creative mind
<mhb> I see it as obstacles. But as many other things, it's just my point of view
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: secrets != freedom
<apachelogger> i.e. evil
<daSKreech> mhb: sorry go over why the implementation of math is evil again?
<mhb> what's the SendQ that keeps kicking people?
<mhb> I haven't seen that exit message before
<mhb> daSKreech: the implementation of math is fine, but the current state of Free Software, especially the GUI frameworks and distributions is evil, or rather: harmful to innovation
<daSKreech> mhb: nope
<mhb> daSKreech: you're blocked in many ways, like you have to care for all sort of silly and unneccessary package managers etc.
<mhb> daSKreech: also desktop environment
<mhb> daSKreech: from a scientist's (or engineer's) point of view there has to be a theoretical "best" desktop environment but in reality there's no such thing; both of the main ones are really slow and memory-hungry.
<daSKreech> mhb: Why do you care about package managers?
<mhb> daSKreech: a 2001 OS by a commercial company provides all the "bling" one needs for a lot more speed
<mhb> even though it has one significant flaw: it's not unix :o)
<daSKreech> mhb: It would be ultimately customizable but 100% secure and stable do everything faster than you can react but take up less memory than the kernel
<mhb> daSKreech: I don't get your last comment
<daSKreech> the theoritcal "best" desktop environement would
<mhb> daSKreech: ah yes, indeed :o)
<mhb> daSKreech: unfortunately no software is bugless
<mhb> daSKreech: even the ol' unix command line tools have bugs
<daSKreech> as noted inthe man pages
<daSKreech> bc does not actually do math
<apachelogger> mhb: sendq is some buffer on the irc server
<apachelogger> IIRC the connection breaks with the sendq exceeded message when your connection can't take the amount of data the server is sending to you
<mhb> apachelogger: thank you
<apachelogger> then the server starts using that sendq and if that buffer is filled up some servers will break the connection
<mhb> ah, so the q stands for queue :o)
<daSKreech> who would have thunk?
<mhb> daSKreech: it's hard to guess when it's not your native language, I guess
<mhb> daSKreech: even though I know people use it that way, I didn't "get" it before the explanation
<mhb> daSKreech: or I'm plain old stupid :o) your choice
<daSKreech> English people are really quite lazy :)
<Riddell> groovy
<jpatrick> welcome back Riddell
<nosrednaekim> ok, I'm messed up, is the meetin in 20 minutes?
<mhb> I hope so
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: 25 yes
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: yep
<nosrednaekim> ok... day-light savings time just happened here and I'm all messed up :)
<Riddell> UTC has no summer time
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... i'm going to have to add another plasma clock and set it to UTC :)
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> so the meeting is when?
<coreymon77> 7 for me?
<coreymon77> im on edt now
<jpatrick> mhb: send q is when the client reaches the limit of requests it can send to a server
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: yep.
<coreymon77> is the meeting in about 20-25 minutes-ish?
<jpatrick> coreymon77: what nosrednaekim said
<coreymon77> okay
<apachelogger> yeess
<coreymon77> wow, this whole switching to edt earlier than normal thing has really made things confusing
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: thats what I say
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: its rediculous, the US jumps, we jump with them
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: its ridiculous that the US jumped in the first place.
<coreymon77> i know
<daSKreech> What?
<jpatrick> daSKreech: +1
<daSKreech> we don't engage in war time frivolities so I have no idea what's going on
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> totally uninformed
<Hobbsee> kubuntu meeting...now, right?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: in 15 minutes
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: btw, I removed some 2 year bans of yours in #kubuntu, hope you don't mind :)
<coreymon77> jpatrick: ya and by doing so you almost kicked me off due to excess flood
 * alleeHol suggests date --utc  # <- work without a webbrowser, irc client ;)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: no problem
<coreymon77> jpatrick: since it happened right when i connected
<jpatrick> coreymon77: whops, sorry :)
<coreymon77> jpatrick: no prob
<coreymon77> jpatrick: "almost" is the key word there
<coreymon77> ;)
<\sh> Hobbsee: if you could have a fast look on nexuiz 2.4 ffe ;) I could start the upload tonight ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: that's a crackful package.
<\sh> Hobbsee: well...I made one in the past for suse ;) so I knew already what comes onto me ;)
<\sh> Hobbsee: but 2.4 is sane and easy :)
<Hobbsee> sure sure.  does it have a valid source?
<\sh> Hobbsee: no one uses the .zip from upstream, because of binaries inside..so they are splitting them up from what's in the .zip...so you have 3 orig tar gzs..
<nosredna_ekim> heh.... we aren't on the meeting docket.
 * apachelogger is looking for meeting music
<\sh> (3 because fteqcc needs to be upgraded as well)
<\sh> Hobbsee: the new packages do have valid sources, yes :)
<Hobbsee> right
<\sh> Hobbsee: they were modelled after the original debian ones :)
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> hah, jpatrick beat me to it :)
<nosredna_ekim> Riddell: is that some sort of semi-global message?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I inform #kubuntu, -offtopic, -es, and -de ;)
<nosredna_ekim> jpatrick: and kubuntu-kde4
<jpatrick> nosredna_ekim: arg, too many
<Riddell> nixternal: about for the meeting?
<Hobbsee> if i stop responding in the meeting, i've probably passed out
 * daSKreech preps the First Responder manual
<yuriy> blueyed: were you working on packaging gtk-engine-qt4?
<blueyed> yuriy: I've tried it, but it failed..
<yuriy> blueyed: oh. i wanted to add its inclusion to the meeting agenda, but since noone's even started packaging it yet it's most certainly too late
<blueyed> yuriy: well, I started, but it failed.. just pbuilding it again to see what it was.. you may want to ask there though..
<blueyed> yuriy: at least there's some uglyness with gtk apps now.. but that can be worked around, e.g. by running apps from krunner directly (or unsetting GTK2_RC_FILES in a shell)
<mhb> good night folks
<daSKreech> Riddell: ping
<mhb> I'm not of much help at today's meeting anyway
<daSKreech> should I add debian tracking trunk on the agenda?
<daSKreech> mhb: night
<Riddell> daSKreech: add whatever you like
<daSKreech> Riddell: Of course :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-20
<Riddell> nixternal: I think beta release notes should include the highlights for the whole cycle
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> OK
<Riddell> nixternal: which would be just a copy and paste of the best of the alpha notes
<jjesse> anyone else been throwing away a lot of cds lately that don't install?
<nixternal> the new cds install
<nosredna_ekim> seele: I have a printerconfig GUI dialog screen here that you might want to look at for GUI design (which I am admittedly horrible at)
<nosredna_ekim> seele: is a screenshot best, or a .ui ?
<seele> screenshot
<seele> thx
<nosredna_ekim> ok
<jjesse> evening
<dasKreech> jjesse: you can install from the hard drive
<jjesse> dasKreech: really?  how does that work?
<dasKreech> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dasKreech> wait that wasn't it :)
<dasKreech> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nixternal> Riddell: KDE 4, KDE 3, Desktop Effects, Amarok, Wubi, Encryption, NTFS Support -- anything else big you would like included?
<dasKreech> jjesse: bottom URL
<nosredna_ekim> seele: seele at kde.org ?
<seele> celeste@kde.org
<nosredna_ekim> nixternal: printerconfig?
<nixternal> hey, where is my @kde.org :p
<awen_> ScottK: no fixes for p-m anyway... the in-hardware check doesn't make sense due to some shortcommings in HAL reading the brightness state (eg. it can only read the last value set by software)
<jjesse> hrmm bot still references dapper on that second one
<dasKreech> nixternal: You have a vista.gov ;-P
<nosredna_ekim> seele: ok, I have to go, i'll send you the SS right now though
<dasKreech> jjesse: me?
<jjesse> dasKreech: under !install it references DapperReleaseNotes/.Ubiquity/KnownIssues
<jjesse> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dasKreech> jjesse: that's not the last URL
<jjesse> i know that but still needs to be updated :)
<awen_> ScottK: if you have some other bugs , or other missing/planned fixes, I should have a look at, please tell
<jjesse> brb rebooting to install hardy
<nosredna_ekim> later guys...
<nixternal> !no, install is Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubotu> I'll remember that nixternal
<nixternal> !install
<ubotu> install is Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nixternal> wtfork
<nixternal> !no install is Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dasKreech> nixternal: Huh what's the difference ?
<jeroen-> I try to find a release date for hardy, but can't find a roadmap :-(
<jeroen-> oh wait, sorry :-)
<jeroen-> found it
<dasKreech> Search for schedule
<jeroen-> April 24th :-(
<jeroen-> there goes my schedule
<ScottK> awen_: Will do.  I probably won't look at it much before Saturday.  I'm mostly thrilled fixing apport didn't result in an avalanch of new crashes being reported.
<awen_> ScottK: the quiet weeks where apport crashes wasn't coming in gave you the time to fix all the bugs ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: kaffeine codec install maybe, bulletproof X
<ScottK> Hopefully the people that went to the trouble to report crashes manually gave us reasonable coverage.
<ScottK> nixternal: Don't forget the displayconfig note I gave you.
<dasKreech> nixternal: Nice pointing out the still open bugs
<nixternal> well, it seems with Beta we are just going over the major things in Hardy
<nixternal> Riddell: do the DVD codecs work with Kaffeine yet?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, but xine itself is broken for dvds
<Riddell> dasKreech: we would do backports same as we currently do for gutsy
<dasKreech> wonderful :)
<Riddell> (infact we might do more than that, we'll discuss at UDS)
<dasKreech> backport to dapper >_<
<seele> Riddell: what part of printing is nosredna_ekim working on?
<seele> I'm not sure what to make of this screenshot he sent me
<Riddell> seele: I think he's been doing bits on the new printer configutation tool
<seele> hmm
<dasKreech> jjesse: hardied?
<jjesse> dasKreech: yes kde4 hardied
<jjesse> miss things like an irc client
<dasKreech> irssi :)
<jjesse> so i had to install konverstation
<jjesse> never got used to irsii
<seele> dasKreech: KDE is a *desktop* environment ;P
<dasKreech> seele, jjesse: kopete
<jjesse> dasKreech: didn't know kopete did it
<seele> Riddell: is the printer configuration tool planned to be completed really soon?  because it's in the hardy beta and pretty much not operational
<jjesse> that's cool
<jjesse> need to change the book on that i'm sure :(
<Riddell> seele: no, it'll have to be disabled for this release, I just haven't had enough time to work on it unfortunately
<seele> Riddell: will we use the kde3 tool then?  or is it broken?
<Riddell> seele: kde 3 tool works just not in all situations, and we have the new applet which does the auto-configure stuff and that solves the main problems
<Riddell> so yes we'll use the kde 3 tool and the new applet
<seele> what is the new applet?  is there a package i can download?
<awen_> dasKreech: kopete misses irc support on the current kde4 live-cd
<Riddell> seele: system-config-printer-kde-applet in the system-config-printer-kde package
<Riddell> seele: same package as the new config tool
<dasKreech> awen_: >_<
<jjesse> dasKreech: am i stupid and not seeing irc in kopete?
<Riddell> seele: you should already have it running, if you plug in a new printer it should pop up, also if you print something
<dasKreech> jjesse: apparently it's not there
<jjesse> dangi i thought i saw it once?
<awen_> jjesse: irc in kopete is missing in kde4 atm... there is already a bug-report against the knetwork-kde4 source
<seele> Riddell: yeah, i saw the kprint thing (or whatever it is called) but i only have a network printer and the wizard in Applications:System doesn't work
<awen_> at least I found the bug report yesterday
<Riddell> seele: right, network printing is still the problem.  if ipp printer sharing is on it should just work, or you can struggle with the kde 3 setup tool, or you can just system-config-printer-gnome
<jjesse> interesting the default home page in firefox when i installed is the firefox welcome page on my gnome hardy its wleocme to ubuntu
<seele> Riddell: ah, figures the part i need is broken :)
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu    <-- Riddell
<Riddell> nixternal: looks great
<nixternal> groovy, I am going to take the screenshots now
<Riddell> nixternal: I have screenshots of the upgrade process
<nixternal> either attach them to the wiki or upload them so I can grab and edit..that would rock
<Riddell> nixternal: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/upgrade/
<nixternal> thanks!
<Riddell> nixternal: can be put at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<nixternal> ok, I will work on that in a bit as well
<Riddell> will need some cropping of course
<Riddell> nixternal: "Kubuntu with KDE 3" -> "Kubuntu"  it's the definitive version
<Riddell> "Kubuntu with KDE 4" -> Kubuntu KDE 4 Remix
<apachelogger> Riddell: if we settle the kde4 version of gtk-qt-engine on the kde3 version, should we keep the changelog and document all changes?
<Riddell> apachelogger: they should be separate packages for now surely
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> nixternal: KDE 4 won't be in shipit, exact method to be decided but just say "CDs available for groups who need it..."
<apachelogger> that sentence was wrong
<apachelogger> Riddell: if we use the kde3 version as base for te kde4 packaging
 * apachelogger should go to bed :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: scrap the changelog in that case, no point duplicating it
<Riddell> nixternal: Info: can point to the relevant dot.kde.org article, or KDE release pages
<apachelogger> ok
 * Riddell snoozes
<nixternal> ScottK: can you link me to that page about your changes again? I am going to write up a little something about them in the release notes
<nixternal> ScottK: never mind, I grep'd my logs for it
<ScottK> nixternal: I've still got it if you want it.  I just need to fire up my laptop.
<ScottK2> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59981/
<yuriy> bug 105899 has patches upstream from a few months ago
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105899 in knetworkmanager "KNetworkManager Should Support "Key Type" Selection under WPA Enterprise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105899
<nixternal> hrmm, I take that drive encryption on install isn't available on a Desktop CD?
<nixternal> also, jjesse was right, you can't install with the latest Desktop CD...has an issue with partition sizes
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdepim-kde4 is still in the archives, this should be removed ASAP as it has broken dependencies and is old and ...
<nixternal> was requested a month or so back and never heard much about it
<ScottK2> Maybe there's an archive admin that cares enough about Kubuntu to do it ....
<apachelogger> blueyed: I was wrong there, is some issue with the po files I can't find a proper solution for, I will have a look at it tomorrow ... you can find the current package at http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/gtk-qt-engine-kde4/
<ScottK2> nixternal: You got what you need on release notes, right?
<ScottK2> How the heck to I navigate in kde3 with just a keyboard (machine in question is mouseless)?
<nixternal> ctrl+esc == kmenu
<nixternal> alt+space == katapult ;p
<nixternal> alt+f2 == krunner :p
<nixternal> or you can actually go into system settings, and setup the arrow keys for mouse control
<nixternal> oh my, Riddell gave me 12 images for the updater..that's insane
<awen_> ScottK2: just like allways :) ... katapult is your friend; and konqueror is one of the greatest browsers to use keyboard only
<ScottK2> ctrl + esc got me ksysguard.
<ScottK2> alt + space worked.
<awen_> ScottK2: kmenu = alt+f1 ?
<ScottK2> I got what I needed with katapult.  Thanks.
 * ScottK2 will try ctrl + esc again.  I guess if that continues to bring up ksysguard it's a bug.
<awen_> ScottK: ctrl+esc has always brougt ksysguar for me (since at least feisty)
<ScottK> OK.  Then I don't know what nixternal was smoking.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<awen_> ScottK: some windows weed ;)
<awen_> or maybe he uses the windows scheme in shortcuts (could very well have ctrl+esc as default)
 * awen_ goes offline
<nixternal> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades  -- complete - added a 2nd page (HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu) with a full graphical version of the installation process.
<yuriy> kdm-kde3 is still default for kubuntu-kde4, right?
<Arby> nixternal: just reading the HardyUpgrades page, a few comments if you're interested
<Arby> the first section says you can only upgrade to Hardy from 7.10
<Arby> then next section describes how to upgrade from Dapper
<Arby> could be confusing
<Arby> more importantly the instructions for LTS to LTS upgrades are confusing
<Arby> if I go adept-manager > manage repositories
<Arby> I see the sources.list
<Arby> the dapper-proposed repository doesn't appear in that list for me to enable it
<Arby> and there is nothing to tell me what it's address should be
<Arby> I tried running kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" but that doesn't work
<Arby> maybe it's just me and I've forgotten how to do stuff in dapper
<Arby> but thought I should mention it
<Arby> feel free to ping to discuss further
<Arby> I'll be at work but I'll try to help
<Arby> </babbling>
<nixternal> Arby: I am only concerned with the Kubuntu instructions...the rest is for Ubuntu..honestly we should have our own page anyways
<Arby> so will the LTS instructions for dapper be different
<Arby> or is dapper to hardy not supported for kubuntu
<nixternal> Kubuntu isn't LTS, so anything dealing with LTS doesn't concern us at this point
<Arby> I can see people with kubuntu dapper boxes being unhappy about that
<nixternal> for Kubuntu, you can only go from Gutsy -> Hardy
<Arby> but that discussion has been had
<nixternal> well, they can be angry at Canonical..it wasn't our choice
<Arby> I quite agree
<Arby> I'm not arguing with you
<nixternal> oh I know
<stdin> to anyone with upload rights: patch for bug #201825 up
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201825 in kdenetwork-kde4 "wrong dependencies in kdenetwork-dev-kde4" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201825
<nixternal> watching some funny youtube videos :p
 * nixternal wishes he had upload rights
<nixternal> stdin: test building it now and will then upload
<nixternal> thanks for the patch!
<stdin> nixternal: wasn't a big fix, one word really ;)
<nixternal> 2
<stdin> though I fixed another little bug too
<nixternal> kde -> kde4, kdenetwork -> kdenetwork-kde4, ooh and Binary -> source
<nixternal> so 3 :p
<stdin> well, I've been itching to do something recently :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Arby> nixternal: so the recommended upgrade path for Dapper is via Edgy/Feisty/Gutsy?
<Arby> starting from EdgyUpgrades?
<nixternal> that I couldn't tell ya
<nixternal> could kdenetwork-kde4 take any longer to build?
<Arby> oh well, work time now
<stdin> nixternal: I hope is built by now
<nixternal> ya, uploading it now
<nixternal> everything seemed to install fine
<Nightrose> morning :)
<nixternal> mornin' Nightrose
<stdin> good, I'll send it to the PPA :)
<nixternal> Successfully uploaded packages.
<nixternal> and on that note, I can go to sleep now :)
<nixternal> g'nite
<Nightrose> ;-) nini nixternal
<jussi01> hrm, did anyone else have the link in the email from lp about the new kde4 list not work?
<rbrunhuber-au> hobbsee ping
<Nightrose> jussi01: jep - it is a not really sane tld ;-) - you can sign up on the LP page
<jussi01> Nightrose: ahh, thnaks
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> yw
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: did you tell the launchpad guys about the broken link yet?
<Nightrose> (in the mail about the mailinglist)
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: yes
<Nightrose> ok cool
<rbrunhuber-au> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
 * Hobbsee is only semi-here
<rbrunhuber-au> Finally I'm in Sydney.
<rbrunhuber-au> Hobbsee, only one minute please.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: we should enable shadowed text for the windeco. I forgot to mention it earlier.
<_StefanS_> bbl
<Serega> mornin
<Tonio_> hi there
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: we should enable shadowed text for the windeco. I forgot to mention it earlier, can we do it now?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I would like to change the buttons
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: make the "hover" more visible
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that requires to change the images right ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep thats right
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Although I'm not sure if you need the original inkscape file to make it look any good. I can send them to you
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I was going to look at it, but you know time flies
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I sent you the original svg now, its the one postfixed with 2
<_StefanS_> bbl
<rbrunhuber-au> Hobbsee, have a minute now?
<jjesse> morning
<ScottK> It looks like the kdebase in the Kubuntu bzr is pretty ancient.  I'm preparing an upload (to apply cjwatson's man page fix).  I think it would make sense to remove the vcs headers from debian/control at the same time?
<ScottK> Good morning jjesse.
<jjesse> hello ScottK
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd keep them, we'll use bzr when there the tools are more integrated
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Will do.
<Jucato> seele: comment #17 is by far the best comment on your blog :)
<ScottK2> Riddell: Opinions on the patches in Bug #19767 (looks like Debian made this change almost two years ago) and Bug #176114
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 19767 in kdebase "Kde help search fails too quietly  if htdig is not installed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/19767
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176114 in kdebase "[Konqueror 3.5.8] Ad Block Plus doesn't work after list upgrade" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176114
<Riddell> ScottK2: htdig is in universe, we can't add it
<Riddell> ScottK2: second one looks fine if it works
<ScottK> Riddell: htdig patch is already in kdebase, just points to the wrong place.  I know we can't add it ad depends, but we can at least fix the path.
<ScottK> ad/as
<Riddell> ScottK: ah, I see the second patch, go for it then
<ScottK> Thanks
<smarter_> oh I remember #176114
<smarter_> Unfortunately my patch didn't work and I've no idea why
<seele> Jucato: lol
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<Jucato> good morning jjesse!
 * Jucato stretches his legs
<jussi01> yay!!!!
<jussi01> :D
<jjesse> yay
<Jucato> yay
<Jucato> (what are we yay'ing about?)
<jussi01> Jucato: he didnt use my name...
<jjesse> life?
<jussi01> :D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> yeah 2nd time :)
<Jucato> he's getting better at it
<smarter> what's even more strange is that "                 if (line.lower().compare("[adblock]") == 0)" right before should be enough to avoid the bug
 * jpatrick watches yao_ziyuan in #k
<smarter> this guy is so funny :P
 * jussi01 sighs at him
<smarter> still complaining about asians characters support?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> system beeps appartently
<ScottK> smarter: So that means I shouldn't worry about applying that patch?
<smarter> ScottK: you should worry about finding a proper patch :P
<ScottK> smarter: I'm assembling available ones right now.  I guess I won't count that one.
<smarter> I may try to make a patch that work this weekend if I get enough time and motivation ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: one more upgrade image if you could, for upgrading from an alternate CD rather than the internet http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/cd1.png
<ScottK> smarter: If get one that works, please let me know.
<smarter> sure
<ScottK> I may even be done test building kdebase by this weekend ...
<Riddell> seele: did you have anything to add to KubuntuDefaultSettings ?
<smarter> mmh, is there a fix for the "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" when you try to mount an ntfs partition in Kubuntu other than upgrading to Hardy?
<etretyak> smarter: only if you apply patches to kdebase from hardy
<seele> Riddell: click instead of hover on kickoff, but i didnt ask because i know they wont go for it
<seele> they're also talking about reordering the tabs depending on the dock location of kickoff, which i think is stupid but whatever
 * Jucato would love it if the tabs were movable/arrangeable...
<seele> sure, under user control
<seele> but not reordering them by default
 * Jucato nods
<seele> hmm.. orange mango juice is good in theory, but so thick it's like youre drinking puree or something
<Jucato> hahahah!  :)
<Jucato> that comes in powder form here... so you can control how diluted you want it to bee
<seele> peach apple juice is good too.  the peach makes it a little thicker, but not as thick as the mango
<Jucato> hm.. never had peach apple...
 * Jucato wonders if he can find one somewhere
<txwikinger> why doesn't vnc work in hardy anymore?
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: I am ready for an upgrade test. Which is the best way to do that?
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: upgrading from 7.10?
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: see if you can follow these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
 * Riddell decides on random oxygen artwork for beta http://kubuntu.org/index2.php
<seele> hey.. those are my glasses!
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: ok, will do
<Jucato> seele: hahah! :)
<Hobbsee> seele: you should take more care of them, then
<seele> haha
<Jucato> or make sure they stay out of Riddell's reach :)
<onlinelli> Hi everyone, I'm trying to do the upgrade from gutsy to hardy - but I'm stuck at installing the linux-headers... can anyone please give me a hint on troubleshooting?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: is the compiz configurator not on the kde4 CD?
<nosrednaekim> onlinelli: #ubuntu+1
<onlinelli> ok, thanks for pointing out
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: also, in the feedback section under support, that should be "#ubuntu+1" I think...
<apachelogger> omg, I so don't feel like filing a FFe for gtk-qt-engine-kde4 -.-
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: main or universe?
<apachelogger> universe
<Hobbsee> ScottK: can you co-approve it over irc please?
<ScottK2> apachelogger: Go for it.  Please mark it down in a bug at least with the changelog.  Please make an upload that works.
<apachelogger> ScottK2: k, thanks :)
<\sh> Riddell: bug #55973 ... do you think it's ok to mark it "won't fix"? ,-) it's from 2006 :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55973 in arts "Patch for crash with message "can't create MCOP directory"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55973
<ScottK2> \sh: I'm compiling a new kdebase right now that has a patch sent in 2006.  I wouldn't assume just based on age.
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<\sh> ScottK2: I wonder why mpg321 is mentioned now
<ScottK2> Dunno. I didn't look at the bug, I just don't think age based assumptions area good plan.
<nosrednaekim> seele: did you have time to look at that interface? I'd really like to know what you think of it before I spend any more time working on it :)
<\sh> ScottK2: I was more thinking about "artsd is evil and we should forget about it"
<ScottK2> But keep in mind I work on systems in my day job where we never ever mark a bug closed unless we can trace to a fix, so I may be biased.
<ScottK2> Fair enough.  I think I also transposed won'tfix and invalid when I read it the first time.
<seele> nosrednaekim: i did.. although it was hard to understand just one screen
<seele> nosrednaekim: are you modeling it after an existing wizard or app?
<nosrednaekim> seele: a bit, system-config-printer (the gtk one)
<\sh> ScottK2: I think it's ok for this special bug, which is no.1 on my list, to know a good and easy workaround...so let us set it to "Won't fix" with a comment to the workaround
<nosrednaekim> it has a pop up windows for queues, I have an embedded listview
<seele> ok.. i'll have to look at that again, i forget what all it does
<nosrednaekim> seele: when the "PSC1210" in the list view is selected, the "URI" automatically gets updated
<ScottK2> \sh: Fair enough
<\sh> ScottK2: ok..I'll deal with it when I'm home...
<Tm_T> apachelogger: slap me when you're awaken, son
<jpatrick> I think vorian needs help
<vorian> duh
<vorian> that was silly
<jpatrick> now you've lost your cloak
<vorian> :(
<vorian> stupid keepnick
 * jpatrick hugs vorian 
<nixternal> mornin'
<vorian> howdy howdy
<nixternal> can you believe Chicago is under yet another winter weather advisory?
<nixternal> wth, where is the spring already
<vorian> yes, this winter sucks
<jpatrick> nixternal: send some over, it's getting to hot here
<nixternal> we are like 4' over our norm this year
 * nixternal chucks a snowball at jpatrick 
<vorian> where is that darn global warming they keep promising?
<jjesse_> i blame global warming
<vorian> doh!
 * Jucato blames nixternal (as always)
<nixternal> actually, tonight we are supposed to get wet and heavy snow..so that might be an iceball when I am done with it :p
<jjesse_> :)
<nixternal> vorian: hahahaha, my old man said the same thing
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> our yard is a sloppy mess from the previous melts plus the tremendous amount of rain we had
<jjesse_> yay we are only supposed to get 1 to 2 inches of snow
<jpatrick> not fair, cloudless sun here
<nixternal> bah, 6 inches here
<jpatrick> sky*
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> cloudless sun
<nixternal> Riddell: I fixed up your image and the Kubuntu upgrade page
<jeroen-> beta update from gutsy went fine
<Riddell> jeroen-: over the internet?
<jjesse_> nixternal: nice job on the release notes for beta
<Riddell> jeroen-: i386?
<jeroen-> Riddell: yes
<jeroen-> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> jeroen-: excellent, many thanks
<jeroen-> same as always
<jeroen-> 2 minor things :-(
<jeroen-> 1: after a while during the process clicking the mouse had no effect any more
<jeroen-> had to use the keyboard
<jeroen-> but can be a local issue
<Riddell> that's very strange
<jeroen-> 2: sudo on the command line doesn't work anymore after booting, it gives: sudo: unable to resolve host k-uptown
<jeroen-> latter one is my hostname
<Riddell> jeroen-: what does `hostname` report your host as?
<jeroen-> so if someone has a solution for #2, that would be fine
<jeroen-> Riddell: k-uptown
<jeroen-> Riddell: and also kdesu doesn't work
<jeroen-> mmm I'm a afraid this is not a minor issue
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 32906
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo shouldn’t ABSOLUTELY NEED to look up the host it’s running on" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<alleeHol> I've uploaded a gwenview to ppa: Fix crash with wrong EXIF info: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159522
<ubotu> KDE bug 159522 in general "gwenview craches on images with incorrect exif info" [Normal,New]
<alleeHol> should I add a bug report or is reminding after freeze enough?
<jeroen-> fortunaly I have set my root password (if I remember)
<nixternal> jeroen-: it seems either k-uptown is missing from either /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname (probably hosts since hostname returns your hostname)
<Riddell> alleeHol: poke me tomorrow to upload is fine
<alleeHol> Riddell: k, thx
<nixternal> and it seems the only workaround at this time is to boot from a livecd to fix it
 * nixternal wonders if there is a forums post with a true work around
<nixternal> and it doesn't seem to attack everybody
<\sh> nixternal: elaborate please? what is missing from /etc/host{s,name}?
<jeroen-> nixternal: k-uptown is indeed not in my host file
<jeroen-> nixternal: but or I didnt set a root password or I forgot
<\sh> now I get it ;)
<jeroen-> and now!?
<\sh> jeroen-: rescue system...or init=/bin/bash or whatever it needs to get root shell ;)
<jeroen-> \sh: yes that was where I was afraid of
<jeroen-> I will be back
<ScottK2> nixternal: I love the first comment in that bug, "…yeah, sudo, it’s all very clever until someone loses an eye!"
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, are you as my "mentor" with evand  with my summer project, migration assistant (windows) or do we have someone else who are more close with this issue?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes, me and evand
<Tm_T> Riddell: roger, can you send me an email saying "I am the mentor of this project", some proof is asked
<Tm_T> jussi.kekkonen at gmail yadda
<Tm_T> I got one from evand already
<Tm_T> Riddell: 50/50 changes to get the job (I'll do this anyway though)
<Tm_T> as in I'm already in final round
 * apachelogger slaps Tm_T
<Tm_T> apachelogger: arr, were you looking for kde3->kde4 migration solutions?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I guess so
<Tm_T> roger, I'll be looking for that too I believe
<Tm_T> not now but during summer if not earlier
<jeroen-> nixternal / Riddell : that was indeed the solution
<apachelogger> the thing is, we ship KDE 4 in hardy :P
<jeroen-> I assume that will be fixed
<Riddell> jeroen-: its very strange, can't think what would cause it
<jeroen-> Riddell: my hostname was not in /etc/hosts
<\sh> jeroen-: what was inside?
<Riddell> jeroen-: right but it must have been before so something in the upgrade broke it
<jeroen-> the hosts file?
<jeroen-> Riddell: maybe I've deleted it
<\sh> jeroen-: jepp
<jeroen-> \sh: the usual stuff
<jeroen-> with localhost, but not my hostname
<jeroen-> Riddell: so maybe I removed it a long time ago, but sudo didn't check that
<\sh> jeroen-: you need 127.0.0.1 localhost , 127.0.1.1 <hostname from dhcp or from other source.fqdn> <short hostname> and some ipv6 stuff
<nixternal> jeroen-: glad that worked :)
<nixternal> ScottK2: hahaha, I didn't even notice the first comment in there..that is a good one :)
<jeroen-> \sh: I had 127.0.0.1 localhost ; some unneeded ipv6 stuff and some custom external hostnames
<jeroen-> so I removed the ipv6 stuff and 127.0.0.1 k-uptown
<jeroen-> added 127.0.0.1 k-uptown I mean
<\sh> jeroen-: why? 127.0.0.1 is localhost <whatever you name it additionally>
<\sh> jeroen-: and when sudo complains about k-uptown, it has something inside which checks against k-uptown..
<\sh> jeroen-: please check /etc/sudoers too
<jeroen-> \sh: oh wait I sgould use 127.0.1.1 for k-uptown, according another machine I admin
<\sh> jeroen-: correct...but what's bugging me is sudo...when sudo asks about k-uptown, could it be you add a sudo rule which included a hostname?
<Riddell> \sh: sudo always wants to know the hostname
<Riddell> breaks it in chroots
<jeroen-> \sh: not that I am aware off, I just do sudo ; and the /etc/sudoers does not include my name, but the %admin group - if I'n right I am a member of that group
<jeroen-> yes I am
<jeroen-> off course
<jeroen-> Riddell: so a solution should be to check if /etc/hostname is also in /ewtc/hosts and if not add it
<jeroen-> I also have two firewall now :-)
<jeroen-> ufw and firestarter
<jeroen-> mmmh
<\sh> Riddell: yes...it wants A hostname, which needs to be the same in /etc/hosts for 127.0.1.1 and /etc/hostname (the short host without fqdn)
<\sh> funpart is now to determine the bugger who is corrupting /etc/hosts ;)
<jeroen-> \sh: that would be me :-)
<jeroen-> another minor thing
<jeroen-> gtkqt is not used when starting gtk-apps as root
<ScottK2> \sh: Then there's Bug #8980 which may or may not relate.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8980 in netcfg "hostname -f does not return a proper FQDN" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8980
<\sh> ScottK2: now it's getting interesting .)
<\sh> ScottK2: I'm on wired ethernet, and get my hostname + ip from dhcp..
<\sh> ScottK2: my /etc/hosts looks like: 127.0.0.1	localhost
<\sh> 127.0.1.1	wz-pc-006.intern.netviewer.de	wz-pc-006
<\sh> my /etc/hostname is the shorthostname (wz-pc-006) , hostname -f gives me the fqdn
<\sh> I don't have any reference of the official ip of my NIC in /etc/hosts
<ScottK2> I just get the short hostname with hostname -f
<\sh> hardy?
<ScottK2> Gutsy.
<\sh> aha
<comm_a_nder> same here
<ScottK2> Let me check the Hardy one.
<ScottK2> Hardy is the same.
<\sh> ScottK2: what's written in /etc/hosts for you on gutsy (well, I can check it this evening)
<\sh> ScottK2: hmmm...what could happen is, that the dhcp request didn't deliver the fqdn and something is adjusting /etc/hosts to the short name (happens with sloppy configured dhcpds)
<ScottK2> \sh: 127.0.0.1       localhost and 127.0.1.1       KTS-D430, hostname -f returns  KTS-D430
<\sh> which is the correct behaviour
 * ScottK2 has also seen 8980 on boxen with static IP
<\sh> you don't have a FQDN...just the short hostname
<ScottK2> Right.
<jeroen-> fyi: I have a static ip
<\sh> what happens if you set 127.0.1.1 KTS-D430.testdomain.tld KTS-D430
 * ScottK2 checks
<ScottK2> That works - KTS-D430.testdomain.tld
<\sh> correct
<\sh> hostname works with the resolver lib :)
<ScottK2> IIRC 8980 has to do with getting some odd /etc/hosts setups that aren't recognized.
<\sh> if you set /etc/host.conf to order hosts,bind it checks hosts first, then configured nameserver for your fqdn
<jeroen-> so what's good about qtcurve
<jeroen-> has it some extra new features?
<\sh> ScottK2: btw...today /etc/host.conf isn't used anymore, now we are using nsswitch.conf, and hosts entry says: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<\sh> which means: check /etc/hosts, check mdns, check dns, check mdns complete
<\sh> so I think it's more a problem of a system which is not setup correctly, or not getting correct infos from dhcp or dns or whatever...or manually tweaked files, as we did in the past when dns was cryptic and /etc/hosts was the only name -> ip resolver
<ScottK2> You forgot the step in there where mdns pounds the root name servers for .local.
<ScottK2> For the static IP boxes I've had trouble with that on, however it was configured was done by the installer.
 * ScottK2 is not a big mdns fan.  Broken by design.
<jeroen-> only bigger problem now, is that Hardy right now is just partly translated (Dutch). I also assume that will solve itself.
<\sh> ScottK2: hmm..avahi us only for service browsing...reading the conf it doesn't do anything, then service mdns requests...
<\sh> s/us/uses/
<ScottK2> \sh: How does mdns find stuff?
<ScottK2> \sh: Makes dns query for .local which other mdns implementations respond to.  Also goes to the local DNS resolver, which knows nothing about a .local TLD (since it doesn't exist), and it gets passed (evntually) to a DNS root server.
<\sh> ScottK2: that's what multicast dns is for...I wonder if they are using real mcast stuff ;)
<ScottK2> If they'd just put mdns on a different port, all would be well.  It's overload the DNS port that's the fundamental problem.
<ScottK2> mdns is not really DNS.
<\sh> well, you can use DNS nowadays as a service browser too ;)
<\sh> at least, this is how jabber works nowadays to determine some ports for xmpp services
<ScottK2> IIRC that's done with proper srv records and so doesn't have the same architectural problems that mdns has.
<\sh> ScottK2: correct :)
<\sh> ScottK2: and reading now http://avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal it's quite interessting ;)
<neversfelde|mobi> mhh, Upgrade Gutsy => Hardy via adept failed, but that may be a problem of virtualbox
<\sh> can vbox now run hardy without not booting the kernel? ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: was wondering when you would email the list of settings :)
<\sh> ScottK2: the best solution is to disable avahi completly ;)
<ScottK2> Agreed.  I would really prefer we didn't install it by default.  It's just wrong.
<\sh> ScottK2: well, I think we got already overruled :(
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: what went wrong?
<\sh> ScottK2: and I was surprised, when I saw in rhythmbox the last time, my music collection from my other desktop ;)
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: a restart failed, I will do it a second time
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: oh, that's not so bad then
<neversfelde|mobi> but the upgrade is not really finished
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: how did you try to restart?
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: vbox freezed, I had to turn of the virtual machine
<neversfelde|mobi> last message was "restarting"
<\sh> apachelogger: is there a jamendo plugin planned?
<apachelogger> \sh: for amarok?
<\sh> apachelogger: sure...
<apachelogger> \sh: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/514-Jamendo-downloads-now-working.html
<\sh> apachelogger: hmmm..and where can I find the tab (kubuntu)?
<\sh> apachelogger: I see magantune...but no jamendo
<smarter> \sh: amarok2
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> apt-get install amarok2
<\sh> no package named amarok2
<\sh> ,)
<smarter> \sh: there's a secret PPA repository somewhere (:
<comm_a_nder> in bielefeld?
<smarter> but for gutsy only iirc
<\sh> comm_a_nder: bielefeld or gütersloh...I'm not sure ;)
<apachelogger> nah, someone also uploaded it to hardy :P
<smarter> apachelogger: O RLY?
<comm_a_nder> but instead of bielefeld gütersloh really exists *g*
<smarter> great
<smarter> apachelogger: but doesn't it needs Qt 4.4 now?
<\sh> comm_a_nder: not really...it's mohn town ;)
<apachelogger> yeah, but the package is only tp1
<\sh> even the name tells us: haluzination
<apachelogger> hm dapper->hardy didn't work all that well
 * apachelogger is wondering why
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> another cool thing, gutsy-updates made xen uninstallable
<apachelogger> hm, even better, synaptic is just stupid -.-
<smarter> apachelogger: uninstallable?
<apachelogger> smarter: un-installable
<apachelogger> woah, that word is strange :P
<smarter> and what do you say when you can't uninstall something? (:
 * apachelogger slaps virtualbox
<apachelogger> ununinstallable
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> my upgrade wasn't the most sucessful one
<apachelogger> I guess vbox is responsible
<apachelogger> blueyed: what is the background fix doing for gtk-qt?
<blueyed> apachelogger: background fix?
<blueyed> apachelogger: I'll have to change virtualbox.. has it installed the -386 kernel for you?
<apachelogger> woah, there goes kwin
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> blueyed: kubuntu_01_background_fix.diff
<apachelogger> yes it installed -386
<blueyed> apachelogger: that patch isn't from me.
<blueyed> apachelogger: Seems to come from 0.60-1.1ubuntu1.. probably obsolete?
<apachelogger> yes
 * apachelogger nukes it
<apachelogger> blueyed: if you want to give it a revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<jussi01> apachelogger: svn hardy build of quassel in my ppa if you are interested
<apachelogger> cool
<jussi01> I used your /debian folder
 * smarter_ has now more PPA than regular repository in his sources.list
<smarter_> that'll probably explodes to my face someday
<kristjan_> will this ugly bug make it into hardy? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/198362
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198362 in kdebase-workspace "[KDE4] Upgrade to 4.0.2. -> Panel is not displayed properly" [Low,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> kristjan_: we usually don't introduce bugs, we fix them :P
<smarter_> we're in feature freeze, we can't add new features but new bugs are welcome :}
<apachelogger> jussi01: interesting version number ;-)
<kristjan_> rephrased: are you sure you will fix it before hardy release?
<jussi01> apachelogger: was that incorrect?
<apachelogger> kristjan_: no
<apachelogger> kde will though
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<jeroen-> me doesn't like the colored scroll bars
<kristjan_> it's really ugly bug :-(
<apachelogger> IIRC that problem is caused by Qt 4.3
<apachelogger> which means we can't do anything about it
<apachelogger> especially since hacking on plasma will end in a big explosion with a possability of 90%
<jeroen-> I didnt see a option to turn it off in qtcurve
<jeroen-> so I moved bacj to polyester
<apachelogger> jussi01: technically, yes, but better than breaking something :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: hrmm, I didnt really adjust it, dch -i did ;)
<apachelogger> fair enough
<jjesse_> anyone following March Madness and the NCAA tournement?
<jjesse_> i'm enjoying the ability to watch any game on cbs
 * apachelogger wonders where jpatrick is
<kristjan_> Riddell: can you please change the status of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/18451 to "no fix yet or something" [gutsy does adapt user theme, but this ability is gone after you choose to update 7.10]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18451 in kdebase "Administrator mode should adapt to QT theme" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<kristjan_> (I guess changing it back to "confirmed" would be good choice)
<apachelogger> uah
<apachelogger> QT
<Riddell> davmor2: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3338
<Riddell> kristjan_: poke Tonio_ with that one
<kristjan_> Tonio_: can you please change the status of bug18451 back to "confirmed" - the fix only works if you choose to not update gutsy
<yuriy> happy hug day everyone! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080320/KDE
<kristjan_> what happened to blue tentacles kdm screen, was it put aside for release candidate or it got removed permanently?
<Riddell> kdm-kde4 needed changes on the live CD that'll be done after beta
<yuriy> is the live cd using kdm-kde4 now? it was kdm-kde3 in alpha 6, right?
<kristjan_> yuriy: still kde3 one
<davmor2> Riddell: Nice and your still likely to get skinned alive subrub of Birmingham my arse ;)
<gribelu> now that we have gtk-qt-engine-kde4 someone should invent qt3-qt4-engine-kde4
<smarter> gt-qt4-engine is in the repo?
<smarter> great
<kristjan_> bespin style looks broken, or the menus are supposed to be black?
<kristjan_> nevermind, it's supposed to be like this
<Tonio_> kristjan_: kdesu/kesudo will no longuer use the user's theme since that requires to bind the root home to the user's
<Tonio_> kristjan_: that's BAD since when you write file they are UID root and then the user cannot write on them
<Tonio_> kristjan_: basically, what we have is what we want to have, there is no better option
<kristjan_> Tonio_: why mark it "fix released" then? mark "invalid" or something
<Tonio_> kristjan_: because is was fix released for some time
<Tonio_> kristjan_: thn we saw the issue doing that way and there was another bug
<Tonio_> so yes, the status changed, should now be won't fix
<kristjan_> Tonio_: please do it then ;-)
<Tonio_> kristjan_: just that we cannot remember of all bugs previously closed when we change something :)
<Riddell> yuriy: that hug day page doesn't say what irc channel is used
<kristjan_> Tonio_: one more question - how come ubuntu manages to integrate synaptic then?
<Riddell> yuriy: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3340
<Tonio_> kristjan_: afaik, gksudo doesn't use the user's home, it does the way we do, am I wrong on that point ?
<Tonio_> kristjan_:
<Tonio_> % gksudo env | grep HOME                                                                                                                                         [0.08 0.14 - 35% 3%]
<Tonio_> HOME=/root
<Tonio_> kristjan_: confirmed, it'll not use the user's profile, for the same reasons we don't
<kristjan_> Tonio_: to avoid any confusion, I'm not hacker. I'm just here because that bug status does bother me.
<Tonio_> kristjan_: sure
<yuriy> Riddell: actually it does mention it, but generally the Ubuntu page doesn't so I haven't been putting it on there. maybe i should.
<kristjan_> Tonio_: last time I played around in gnome, it did adapt my gtk style, but only the one that was installed system wide
<Tonio_> kristjan_: to make it simple : ubuntu doesn't do any better with gnome than what we do with kde
<Tonio_> kristjan_: I should test to confirm it does....
<kristjan_> Tonio_: I could reboot and test it
<Tonio_> kristjan_: afaics, as long as the home in use is /home, changing the user's prefs concerning the theme shouldn't work
<Tonio_> kristjan_: please do :)
<kristjan_> Tonio_: so don't disconnect yet
<Tonio_> kristjan_: I have to go but you can ping me by email
<Tonio_> I have a train to get.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you say him I really had to go ? ;)
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: please tell him I'll be there tomorrow all the day
<Tonio_> contrib day ;)
<kristjan_> did tonia_ say something?
<kristjan_> I asked him not to leave
<Riddell> 18:54 < Tonio_> I have a train to get.....
<Riddell> 18:54 < Tonio_> Riddell: can you say him I really had to go ? ;)
<kristjan_> Riddell: too bad, can I leave a message him?
<Riddell> kristjan_: e-mail tonio@toniox.org
<kristjan_> ok thanks
<afiestas> Riddell what version I need use to test the bugs in the "hug day" ? I have an updated alpha6 because I don't found the beta images :/
<Riddell> yuriy: ^^
<Riddell> afiestas: updated alpha 6 should be fine
<afiestas> ok :p
<Riddell> ryanakca: so, website, what's the status?
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey, what about that mail from Craig d. regarding qtcurve-gtk2? is it too late?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: is he the qtcurve developer?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> I think its too late for the gtk theme to be added
<yuriy> afiestas: welcome :) feel free to ask me or others in #ubuntu-bugs if you have questions about triaging
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok then
<_StefanS_> Riddell: too bad.
<afiestas> yuriy ok, thanks, I'm just reinstalling the kubuntu alpha 6 in my other laptop  :)
<jjesse> yay finally have vmware up and running in hardy now my machine is ready :)
<dasKreech> :-)
<jjesse> grumble why do i never remember what i need to set my ssh key for launchpad to?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I added IPP printer support to system-config-printer-kde.... is it too late to get it into hardy?
<seele> huh.. that's interesting
<seele> apparently there was a grad student who did a usability study on ubiquity last spring around the same time i did
<seele> unfortunately he didnt put his results anywhere we would find them, but he did just send me his thesis
<dasKreech> That's kinda random
<dasKreech> Though I guess starting season if usability now would prompt that
<seele> no.. he found my article in the UPA Voice and followed it to my open source work
<dasKreech> ok
<seele> it
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ooh, rocking
<seele> it's people like that we want to catch with the SoU tho
<seele> they are interested in usability and open source but havent put it together yet, usually because they dont know how or its really hard to get involved
<seele> so the SoU introduces them to a project, they work with a developer and usability engineer and have something to show for it at the end
<seele> and many times they create a relationship with the project and continue to contribute
<Riddell> seele: curious
<seele> Riddell: at least in theory.  we haven't *really* had too many stick around afterwards :-/
<seele> who wouldn't want to work with all you lovely people?!
 * Riddell looks coy
<seele> lol
<Tm_T> Riddell: do you have short moment? I'm building my final application
<Riddell> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/coss-app-en.txt
<dasKreech> seele: Hooray. Kmymoney is using your template :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's work in progress so good time for you to throw ideas and what you would love to see there
<blueyed> "Charset" in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/searchproviders desktop files is also deprecated, isn't it? (it's set to empty for all)
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: what org are you applying to?
<dasKreech> now if we can convince the buggers to move to KDE4...
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: finnish org named COSS
<seele> dasKreech: do you use KMyMoney?
<dasKreech> Used
<dasKreech> I'm running KDE4 Pure now
<dasKreech> so not for a while
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: see www.coss.fi
<dasKreech> I would like to use it again :)
 * seele grumbles
<seele> why does everyone think the iPhone has some great level of usability?
<dasKreech> If it supported Flake stuff from koffice it could build charts from usage history which would be killer
<dasKreech> seele: I'm sorry should I use it?
<Riddell> Tm_T: "Ubuntu (GNOME) has migration tool, which will be a base for this project." that should be a bit stronger, its an extention to the same project to add KDE support, not a new project based on an old one
<seele> dasKreech: i dunno.. i've never used it myself
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes, true, should put weight on it
<dasKreech> seele: They do? I thought it had novel usability which is quite different
<dasKreech> seele: you'd scream
<dasKreech> it's quite nice once you get used to it but it's a conundrum at the start
<seele> dasKreech: it's the latest fad to cite the iPhone when talking about mobile technology usability
<seele> probably makes nokia and nextel scream
<Riddell> Tm_T: "backend and MS Windows side is mostly done" the KDE part of the backend isn't mostly done
<Tm_T> Riddell: yup, true there, misworded once again :)
<Tm_T> me brainfarting
<Riddell> Tm_T: "Frontend will be based.." that paragraph should note that the frontend is part of ubiquity
<Tm_T> heh :)
<Tm_T> that's why I asked you to look it
<Tm_T> always something I don't understand to say out clear
<Riddell> Tm_T: "Information from Applicant" doesn't mention if you have any experience with pyqt or C
<Riddell> Tm_T: pyKDE -> pyQt
<Tm_T> true true
<Tm_T> "Frontend will be done for Ubiquity Kubuntu installer, based to pyQt ..."
<Tm_T> Riddell: F5 is your friend btw (I love kio)
<Tm_T> ...though someone accidentally edited wrong file :--P
<blueyed> Doesn't plasma use kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts? (web shortcuts). I've killed and restarted it even.
<Riddell> blueyed: alt-f2 probably should
<blueyed> Riddell: no, that's what I've meant. Konqueror does..
<Riddell> blueyed: maybe it doesn't then
<afiestas> <afiestas> A fresh installation of kubuntu alpha6: knetworkmanager can't connect to my hidden wpa2 essid (with dhcp) (paste from #ubuntu-bugs)
<blueyed> Riddell: yes, it doesn't use the others, too. What a pity.
 * seele wonders if she scared Riddell away from the printing discussion
<blueyed> Riddell: you have to restart krunner, then it works.
<Riddell> seele: no, just had a shower.  but I am pretty confused by the whole thing
<seele> that's ok.  youre clean now, i'm sure it will make sense soon :P
<seele> TZ doesn't help by interjecting his opinion on something unrelated either
<Riddell> seele: who is actually involved with this?
<seele> Riddell: design-wise it is Peter Sikking, whatever apprentice he's suckered in, me, and Jan Muehlig
<seele> Riddell: Josef is involved in the coding end of it, Christian Tiberna used to be, but I think he handed it off to Josef
<seele> Riddell: no one is involved on the gnome side, even after poking them a few times
<ryanakca> Riddell: sorry, haven't worked on it in the past week or so, but I'll try to get it done tonight and mail it off to you to review
<seele> and a whole slew of other people involved in technical stuff i dont understand
<Riddell> ryanakca: done as in done?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Other than the download page, yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: did you want one like ubuntu.com, or like we currently have?
<jeroen-> mysql will not start anymore after upgrade
<jeroen-> does anyone know how to get a verbose output somewhere?
<ryanakca> jeroen-: #ubuntu+1 please
<Riddell> ryanakca: the download page should be like ubuntu has
<Riddell> seele: possibly impolite questions. this printer stuff has been going on for two years and the design isn't done, what's taken so long?
 * seele coughs
<apachelogger> I need a revu
<jeroen-> got strange kdesudo thing
<jeroen-> seems like a subscription :-(
<jeroen-> cannot open display:
<jeroen-> No protocol specified
<jeroen-> the first time it works
<jeroen-> the second time it fails
<jeroen-> seems familiar
<jeroen-> again: only with non-root users
<Riddell> kdesudo.  complain to tonio
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: second Upgrade 7.10 > 8.04 via adept worked perfectly
<jeroen-> tonioooo
<neversfelde|mobi> there is a feedback page for that, isn t it
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: awooga
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/upgrade/all
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have time to give http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtk-qt-engine-kde4 a revu?
<neversfelde|mobi> :), shall I do another one?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I could although it means I shouldn't then review it in New queue
<apachelogger> yeah, I suspected that
 * apachelogger points his sonic screwdriver @ blueyed's pc and makes it blink in sorts of colors
<jeroen-> #204440
<jeroen-> Bug #204440
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204440 in kdesudo "[hardy]: kdesudo as non-root user works only once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204440
<neversfelde|mobi> is it necessary to test dapper > hardy upgrades?
<jeroen-> neversfelde|mobi: I would say:yes
<jeroen-> allthough it will only be on servers I assume
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: preferable certainly.  and someone should document how its done for Kubuntu (installing update-manager then the normal ubuntu way)
<emonkey> neversfelde|mobi, afaik there was a blog entry from \sh about that some time ago
<emonkey> but he wrotes primarly about servers ...
<neversfelde|mobi> ok, I will do some tests tomorrow, but does adept notice that it should upgrade to hardy and not to edgy?
<neversfelde|mobi> anyway, its time to sleep. If I have questions I'll come back tomorrow
<neversfelde|mobi> gn8
<_StefanS_> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportGtkEnginesQtCurve, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-qtcurve/+bug/204443
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204443 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "gtk2-engines-qtcurve inclusion to the main repository" [Undecided,New]
<nixternal> OK, I am going to need a "hacking" project for this semester
<nixternal> this class project is similar to a GSOC, however I have to create it from the ground up and run it as a MIS solution
<Riddell> _StefanS_: step 1 complete :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yup, I'm writing tonio at the moment, I hope he can fix that in k-d-s, else I'm going to take it tomorrow night.
<jjesse> nixternal: sounds like fun
<_StefanS_> night
<ryanakca> Riddell: still awake? Did you want the whole story or just a teaser on the News page?
<ryanakca> Teaser I'm assuming?
<Riddell> ryanakca: umm, dunno, I've never seen the news page
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok. I'll set it to teaser for now (just a quick resume, like we have now), and if we want to display the whole article down the road we can easily do that :)
<Riddell> seaLne: fancy seeding some torrents with your mega bandwidth?
<awen_> Riddell: regarding bug 145337 ... what about having g-p-m spawn a helper app that listens for the HAL button events and issues the dcop commands? (alternative solution if the keycode 212 just wont work)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145337 in kdeutils "Brightness key stopped working after update [Gutsy]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145337
<Riddell> awen_: hmm, cludgy
<sahin_h> Has Kubuntu 8.04 beta released already? I would like to translate and publish the release note to Hungarian on http://ubuntu.hu
<awen_> Riddell: furthermore it should work for more laptops, as not all uses the 101+212 keycodes
<Riddell> seaLne: it's in the process of being released, notes are here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-21
 * awen_ curses the python-dbus implementation for not making sensible signal-handling possible (compared to python-dcop)
<sahin_h> Riddell: I found the note. However I would like to put the translation on the Hungarian ubuntu site when beta has been released.
<sahin_h> Riddell: So, not before the release.
<Riddell> sahin_h: give it an hour I think
<Riddell> awen_: if there's a way to do it that's sensible for post-beta, do go ahead
<Nookie^> Riddell: one thing i know that doesnt work is to set proxy settings.. imposible to get it work at my work
<Nookie^> Riddell: maybe it's a kde thing
<Riddell> Nookie^: proxy settings in what?
<Nookie^> To be able to use internet
<Riddell> Nookie^: for which app?
<Nookie^> For all
<Nookie^> konqueror
<Riddell> can you get firefox to work?
<Nookie^> firefox works yes
<Nookie^> but not any other apps
<Nookie^> that's why all people at ikea are using gnome instead =(
<awen_> Riddell: g-p-m spawns app sending dcop signals directly to it; and g-p-m kills that app when closing; only thing needed is a patch to kde-guidance with an extra python file... sounds reasonable sensible?
<Riddell> awen_: seems reasonable enough
<Riddell> Nookie^: no idea I'm afraid, as far as I know it works for proxies, e.g. I know seaLne uses it
<Nookie^> Riddell: strange.. because that popup window is comming up to authorize but it doesn't bypass it
<Riddell> hi mobiusNZ
<mobiusNZ> hi all
<awen_> Riddell: okay... expect a test package over the weekend
<jjesse> evening
<CheGuevara> hi
<mobiusNZ> does anyone have a project they need someone to go over the code for, do little fixes etc... just to get me into the swing of things round here? I'm not new to programming, but I haven't played with python or c++ much....
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: if you're up for python, system-config-printer-kde needs work
<mobiusNZ> righto, now for the question that fully demonstrates my newness to buntu hacking ;)... I see thats a hardy package - do i need to be running hardy to be working on it?
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: no, I think gutsy is fine
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: you do need bzr though
<mobiusNZ> just apting it now
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: you want the branch command from here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port
<sahin_h> Riddell: Ok, I finished the Hungarian Kubuntu 8.04 beta article based on the original release note.
<sahin_h> Riddell: http://ubuntu.hu/hirek/2008mar/megjelent-a-kubuntu-804-beta
<Riddell> sahin_h: great
<mobiusNZ> Riddell: thanks, I'd figured out the url, was just figuring out which keyword to use... its a little different from svn i see, but I gather not too much
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: it's a straight port of the gnome app system-config-printer to qt
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: in many places you can copy and paste to some extent
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: so install system-config-printer and see what's missing in our version (or apt-get source source and look at the .glade file in glade-2)
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: maybe adding smb printer support to the new printer dialogue is the next step
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: when you make any changes, bzr commit   to save locally
<mobiusNZ> Riddell: righto cheers
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: if you put a public ssh key in your account on launchpad you can  bzr push bzr+ssh://<lpuser>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<lpuser>/system-config-printer/<my-branch-name>
<Riddell> which will make it available to the rest of the world
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: have you used qt4-designer before?
<mobiusNZ> nope
<yuriy> wtf @ bug 204455
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204455 in ubuntu "smart package manager is not installed by default in kubuntu kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204455
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: it makes the .ui files that make the interface template, probably worth reading the docs and trying it out first http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/designer-manual.html
<yuriy> at first i thought he meant the smart package manager
<mobiusNZ> up till now my gui programming has been java and c#.... hence why I'm more keen to go over code, refactor, etc, until I get the feel of how everything works
<yuriy> seems he means adept and/or synaptic.. but adept is installed by default
<yuriy> + he's on gutsy.. so i really have no idea what it's about
<yuriy> one of the kde4 preview cd's?
<Riddell> yuriy: quite likely
<Riddell> yuriy: close saying the hardy CDs have adept
<ryanakca> Riddell: did you want the HelpingKubuntu page migrated to the drupal website or left on the Wiki?
<Riddell> ryanakca: can do
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: so this should be fun, its just converting gtk to qt :)
<ryanakca> can do what? either? migrate? leave it?
<mobiusNZ> Riddell: hmm, seem bzr that comes with gutsy isn't good enough for this branch
<Riddell> ryanakca: either :)
<ryanakca> lol, I'll leave it on the Wiki and we can migrate it at a later date ;)
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: how about the one in gutsy-backports?
<mobiusNZ> i will check... just have to load it
<dasKreech> Adept Qt4?
<Riddell> dasKreech: no
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: you can get an up to date gnome version with   svn co http://svn.fedorahosted.org/svn/system-config-printer/trunk
<mobiusNZ> whats the deb entry for gutsy backports? I'm trying deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy gutsy-backports but its not working....
<yuriy> skip the "gutsy"?
<Riddell> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gitsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Riddell> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mobiusNZ> if i remove the gutsy, i get "E: Malformed line 22 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)" when running apt-get update
<ryanakca> Anybody willing to do some colorizing on a few pngs (4, three tabs and a bar)?
<mobiusNZ> if i have the gutsy in, it goes through all my sources, but I get
<mobiusNZ> "Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  gutsy-backports/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: maybe the nz mirror is broken
<mobiusNZ> i tried the main one as well (dropped the nz.), same prob
<Riddell> mobiusNZ: what do you have?
<mobiusNZ> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy gutsy-backports
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mobiusNZ> ah, no, I have many ubuntu computers in this house so I have apt-proxy running... so my line is deb http://sarge:9999/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<mobiusNZ> but i only have one dev computer so I just added the backports on my local machine.
<mobiusNZ> Are you *sure* thats you're deb line? If I remove the initial gutsy after the url it won't work at all!
<Riddell> the line I pasted is correct
<Riddell> removing the "gutsy" from it will break it
<yuriy> mobiusNZ: sorry for the confusion. your original line is wrong in that it doesn't have main universe etc.. after "gutsy-backports" and *also* because it has an extra "gutsy" in before it
<mobiusNZ> oh, I understand what the issue is now. I had thought that gutsy-backports was like main/restricted etc, when it is actually a different distro
<mobiusNZ> its working now, on the kiwi mirror
<Riddell> bonza
<mobiusNZ> god i miss my cable connection... downloading has never been the same since i moved house :(
<CheGuevara> we have a drupal site
<CheGuevara> ?
<ryanakca> CheGuevara: we will
<CheGuevara> oh right
<seele> churro churro
 * seele wonders if everyone has some form of fried sweet bread
<Artimus> Is it true that QTCurve was chosen as the KDE3 style for Hardy/
<Riddell> Artimus: so the rumours say
<ryanakca> seele: we have doughnuts up here in Canada... mind you, I guess thats more of a dough than bread... still yummy though :)
<Artimus> Bug report time, then.  Color mismatching is present.  (I also hate QTCurve, but I don't think I can file a bug report about that)
<seele> ryanakca: mmmm.. donut
<seele> ryanakca: i was also thinking fried dough you get from carnival
<dasKreech> seele: I do
<dasKreech> Just had some in fact
<ryanakca> <completely offtopic>Yeah... you guys have beaver tails down in <whatevercountryyou'refrom>? Or is that just another one of those canadian things?</completely offtopic>
<dasKreech> Which is kinda strange cause I was wondering how you and blauzahl would react to it when you came down
<dasKreech> seele: How's that for serendipity?
<seele> ryanakca: beaver tails?  to eat?
<seele> dasKreech: fried dough?
<ryanakca> seele: not real tails, its kinda like a pizza shaped thing, except elongated, made out of the same thing as doughnuts, and covered with brown sugar, cinammon, lemon juice, etc
<seele> uhm.. no, dont think so
<seele> we have something called cow tails tht are made of caramel and creme
<ryanakca> I guess you guys call them "elephant ears"
<dasKreech> We have ox tails
<dasKreech> which are tails ... from an ox
<ryanakca> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Beavertail.jpg ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaver_tail_(pastry)
<ryanakca> odd, I have a recipy for oxtail gnocci... but I haven't managed to find ox tails...
<seele> oooh.. yeah.  that's fried dough
<seele> and then funnel cake is similar
<seele> thats like the churro i just ate, except its like a stick
<seele> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churro
<ryanakca> heh, never heard of it :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Wednesday 19th 23:00UTC | Hardy Beta is out!
<yuriy> when is the actual next meeting?
<Riddell> sat 5th it should be
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Saturday 5th 11:00UTC | Hardy Beta is out!
 * dasKreech sighs
<dasKreech> why is the solution to all Windows problems Burn everything to the ground and start new
<yuriy> s/everything to the ground/a Kubuntu CD/
<dasKreech> yuriy: Preach my Brother
<Artimus> "Ideally, a user should never have to use the command line, but the option should always be there" <-- Would that be too off base for Kubuntu?  I was having a discussion and a few users were against the idea...
<ryanakca> Riddell: what did you want on the front page. dmiller suggested a "What is Kubuntu"... anything else?
<Riddell> What is kubuntu, big news story, news headlines
<ryanakca> News headlines are in the left sidebar, similar to ubuntu.com, shall I remove that?
<ryanakca> (and put it on the home page instead? Or should I put it on both?)
<Riddell> sidebar is good
<ryanakca> Big news story, could that be like "KDE 4.0.2 package updates are available" ?
<ryanakca> big header?
<Riddell> maybe a latest packages pointer
<Riddell> big news story would probably be releases and events
<ryanakca> Ok
<ryanakca> latest packages pointer, I'm guessing we can manually add that weekly? Or is there an rss feed with Kubuntu packages?
<Riddell> I think we want one page with the latest packages (currently we have a page for each change, but one page for all the current ones would be better)
<Riddell> and we can update the front page as new ones come out
<Riddell> manually
 * Riddell snoozes
<ryanakca> night
<arcticpenguin380> does kubuntu hardy have the random memory location feature?
<nosrednaekim> anything ubuntu has in the kernel, Kubuntu has as well
<dasKreech> nosrednaekim: too slow :)
<nosrednaekim> I may be the fastest gun.... but it don't do no good when your targets just vaish into thin air :)
<nosrednaekim> the default wallpaper was changed again?
<ryanakca> lol
 * ryanakca checks
<dasKreech> I still think we should have a repo of wallpapers
<nosrednaekim> its called gethotnewstuff
<dasKreech> naaaaw
<dasKreech>  :-)
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: the blue with white on the right and a grid-ish thing on the left?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<ryanakca> hmm... been like that for a week methinks
<nosrednaekim> I was used to the blue swirlies
<nosrednaekim> :(
<nosrednaekim> which I admittedly wasn't a fan of.
<nixternal> that dude and his memory question asked 2 different versions of it in 2 different places
<nosrednaekim> what was the other version
<dasKreech> nixternal: and you remembered!! You pass :)
<nosrednaekim> and where was it
<nixternal> kubuntu-devel ml
<nosrednaekim> ah ok..
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: in the release notes, it seems to infer that the compiz config tool will only be on the kde3 disc,is that true?
<nixternal> don't know
<nixternal> does it say kde3 only in the topic? I don't remember what I put
<nixternal> compiz and kwin4 work together?
<nosrednaekim> it says "for kde 3.5.9"
<nixternal> last we tried it was garbage
<nosrednaekim> yeah, it works for me
<nosrednaekim> quite well actually, the pager and all works perfetly
<nixternal> you can get rid of the 3.5.9 then if you would like
<nixternal> I can't stand compiz, so I don't play with it
<nixternal> does compiz run better with kde4 than it does kde3?
<nixternal> I was playing with it the other night on kde3 and doing custom settings still sucked a bit
<nosrednaekim> yes, it works much better, no need for any cheesy new planel applets
<dasKreech> nosrednaekim: they patched in support for KDE sessions this week too :)
<nosrednaekim> sessions?
<nosrednaekim> like multiple logins?
<dasKreech> Yes it remembers open windows which desktop they were on if they weer minimized which was on top
<dasKreech> currently I think it just dumps all open windows on desktop one in whatever order and unminimizes them all
<nosrednaekim> bwhahah, my momjust came by and read my open firefox tab "hardy upgrades" and goes "sounds like a breakfast cereal"
<dasKreech> Now with Wheat
<nixternal> no no!
<nixternal> Now with vitamin K
<CheGuevara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/199287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199287 in kdebase-kde4 "File Associations Settings Module Broken Under KDE4 (Hardy)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: lol
<rbrunhuber-au> Hobbsee?
<mobiusNZ> yikes... i need a bigger screen to use qt4!
<mobiusNZ> by qt4 i mean designer-qt4
 * Czessi-m is away: Gone away for now.
 * Czessi-m is away: Gone away for now.
 * Czessi-m is back.
<milian-laptop_> is there a kde4 quanta or is kde4 kdevelop available?
<milian-laptop_> in the new kubuntu
<nixternal> milian-laptop_: no to both quanta or kdevelop
<nixternal> neither are quite ready last I checked
<milian-laptop_> too bad
<milian-laptop_> but thanks for the info
<n8k99> nice job on the adept_manager upgrade to hardy without a cd tool
<mobiusNZ> Riddell: you there?
<stdin> he's probably in bed now
<mobiusNZ> no worries... anyone else know where I might find the python module ppds in gutsy?
<stdin> maybe in python-cups
<mobiusNZ> doesn't appear to be
<mobiusNZ> i have python-cups installed
<nixternal> ppd is part of the system-config-printer app
<mobiusNZ> i also have system-config-printer installed
<Jucato> nix... ter... nal!!!!!
<stdin> mobiusNZ: $ dpkg -S ppds.py
<stdin> system-config-printer-common: /usr/share/system-config-printer/ppds.py
<mobiusNZ> stdin: thanks, i must have my search paths mucked up or something
<mobiusNZ> i do have that file on my system
<stdin> it should be part of system-config-printer-common, let me see if it's on gutsy
<stdin> mobiusNZ: /usr/share/system-config-printer/ppds.py should be in system-config-printer
<stdin> (on gutsy)
<mobiusNZ> stdin: thanks, I've found it... now I just got to figure how to link to it
<stdin> heh, you're on your own with that part, I can only just about do a "Hello, World!" app in python :p
<mobiusNZ> hah, yeah I'm just learning it now by working on it. I've got diveintopython.org open on my lappy ;)
<nixternal> mobiusNZ: if you are interested in learning Python and Qt at the same time, the PyQt4 book is great..I think it taught me Python better than anything else I read
<dasKreech> stdin: since you brought it up has helloworld been packaged yet?
<nixternal> now I can take what I learned from it and then work with the strictly python books to get a better understanding
<nixternal> <script type="text/javascript"><!-- print("Hello World!"); //--></script>
<nixternal> there you go :p
<mobiusNZ> nixternal: thanks for that, I'll check it out. I'm quite fluent in c#, java and php, and python seems to take bits from each of these, so i'm able to work out what most of the code does
<stdin> dasKreech: I only see the "hello" packages, so no
<nixternal> doesn't c# == java / 100? :p
<dasKreech> !info hello hardy
<ubotu> hello (source: hello): The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-2 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 584 kB
<dasKreech> That old version ?
<mobiusNZ> nixternal: yeah, I know what you mean - but I learnt java first, the c#, then when i went back to do a java project I actually missed a lot of the features c# has over java... :S
<stdin> dasKreech: it's just a simple "Hello, World!" C app, it's only used to teach packaging
<nixternal> #include <stdio.h>
<nixternal> main() { printf("Hello World"); }
<nixternal> you are telling me they have that right there packaged?
<stdin> yeah :p
<nixternal> omg
<mobiusNZ> with an installed size of half a meg lol
<n8k99> printf(" isn't that java?
<nixternal> I am going back to Windows...they may have viruses, but they definitely don't have an installable Hello World application :p
<nixternal> printf is everywhere
<n8k99> cout << "everywhere?';
<nixternal> hehe
<stdin> error: missing closing quite
<nixternal> std::cout
<stdin> quote
<nixternal> kdebug() << "EVERYWHERE!";
<n8k99> fine, then go back to windows
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> took you long enough
<stdin> compbot: int main() { cout << "Hello, World!"; }
<n8k99> but take your Hello World package with you
<compbot> Hello, World!
<stdin> :)
<nixternal> stdin: you didn't return an int, so that would cry
<stdin> nixternal: no, the standard says main returns 0 by default
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> didn't know that
<n8k99> ja
<stdin> well, now you do :p
<n8k99> tis trully true
<nixternal> well I'll be damn
<stdin> I guess we all got tired of typing "return 0;" so it was made implicit
<n8k99> string nixternal = "dammed";
<nixternal> heh, I do remember that now...
<nixternal> I was thinking of how you can use ->  void main() <- with Visual Studio
<nixternal> I used to get on our instructor all of the time
<stdin> eww, that's evil
<dasKreech> nixternal: It has classes
<dasKreech> !info most hardy
<ubotu> most (source: most): Pager program similar to more and less. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.2-5 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Jucato> now seele's glasses or on planetkde and ubuntu :)
<dasKreech> Nice :)
<dasKreech> how are you Jucato ?
<Jucato> frying..
<dasKreech> Slow sizzle?
<Jucato> yeah
<dasKreech> how you like it?
<Jucato> hehhe
<Jucato> wanna switch places? :)
<jussio1> gah, Im so bored. someone break something...
 * nareshov dloads naruto-051-052 :}
<Jucato> dattebayo....
<dasKreech> :-)
<davebv> hi! is there any guide to help me to compile latest KDE4 in hardy?
<serzholino> davebv: general build instructions on techbase
<davebv> thanks, is there any specific info for hardy?
<davebv> I only found for gutsy, and general instructions
<etretyak> davebv: follow gutsy instructions
<davebv> ok, thanyou very much!
 * awen_ just realised how annoying it is to test suspend functions, when working on the laptop meanwhile
<davebv> when I have to add some lines to $PATH, how can I do that?
<Moniker42> hey Riddell, just read your blogpost on the 8.04 beta.
<Moniker42> any idea where i can find the SVG of those neat glasses? 8-)
<fregl> what fglrx version is hardy using by default?
<Riddell> Moniker42: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/akregator.svgz  (by pinheiro, LGPL 3)
<Moniker42> Riddell, thanks
<Moniker42> now to add these lovely specs to complete my pimped drupal icon...
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ryanakca
<jpatrick> good morning all
<Riddell> ryanakca: were you after some website artwork last night?  Noq^ might be able to help
<Noq^> sure
<Noq^> Riddell: as i told u i have installed beta version.. and first. Why is system visible in the menu? i think that should be in system settings maybe.. ?
<Riddell> Noq^: KDE 3 or 4?
<Noq^> Riddell: 3
<Riddell> Noq^: System includes various technical programmes that are useful to users
<Noq^> Riddell: of course.. but they are for settings of various things...
<Noq^> You control the system / hardware with those..
<Riddell> some are, some aren't.  none of them are kcontrol modules though so they can't go i system settings without large infrastructure changes
<Noq^> Riddell: i see
<ryanakca> Noq^: ping, you still around?
<ryanakca> Noq^: if so, can you please change / colorize these images to blue, or replace them by an image of the same size, in blue, using the oxygen color palette?
<ryanakca> http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/tabs/
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm going skiing, I'll be back on Sunday night... I sent you a link to the webpage and created an account for you if ever you really wanted to change something and couldn't resist the urge to do so :)
<Riddell> thanks ryanakca
<Riddell> fabo: why rename libqt4-core?  that causes lots of upgrade problems
<fabo> Riddell: Qt4.4 breaks binary compatibility on mips architecture, a package rename is needed. We would to make sure all packages will be rebuilded against new libraries.
<Riddell> tsk, naughty mips
<\sh> fun ;)
<seele> yay it's friday and i have no meetings! (yet)
<seele> oh, figures today isn't a hug day
<Jucato> and no glasses either :)
<seele> i'm blind enough i could probably test accessibility functions :P
<\sh> seele: you have a braille keyboard? :)
 * \sh could need one too when he's losing his glasses
<Jucato> hehe
<seele> \sh: i just need to the nibs on my keyboard to type.. i probably dont need labels
<\sh> seele: well, it was more for "watching what's on the screen" not "typing"
<seele> is there a way to figure out who authored a certain module?
<Riddell> seele: module of what?
<seele> in system settings
<Riddell> seele: help->About <module>  in KDE 3
<Riddell> probably KDE 4 too
<Riddell> most get written once and never touched again though
<seele> uhm.. i dont see any menus.. just the search box and some tabs on the main menu
<Riddell> guess that's not an option in KDE 4 then
<seele> lol, well there goes that idea
<\sh> isn't it written in the sourcecode? authors file or whatever?
<Riddell> yes, you'd need to look there
<Riddell> they're mostly in kdebase-workspace-4.0.2/kcontrol
<seele> ok
<Riddell> some are in kdebase-runtime-4.0.2/kcontrol
 * apachelogger waves at \sh
<apachelogger> \sh: do you have time to revu a package?
 * apachelogger throws http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtk-qt-engine-kde4 on \sh's desk and goes compiling amarok on windows
<apachelogger> Nightrose: wish me luck
<seele> oh.. system settings is still kde3 isnt it?
<\sh> apachelogger: I put it on my list
<\sh> but first some real life work :)
<Riddell> seele: well its both
 * Hobbsee was surprsied to find the similarity between system settings and the mac equivalent yesterday.
<davmor2> Riddell: Beta got released then :)
<Riddell> davmor2: so slashdot says
<davmor2> as long as slangasek says so too I don't care :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: hey, in printer config dialog, where should I add the delete printer button?the GTK dialog has a row of buttons across the top for new printer, new class,etc.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: add it to the first page
<Riddell> the one with the new printer/class button
<nosrednaekim> but then how do I select which printer to delete? a popup?
<Riddell> oh, it deletes the current printer?
<Riddell> then put it on the printer page, near clean print heads etc
<nosrednaekim> ok, thats what I was thinking, great.
<seele> is it possible to dynamically resize a tab area?  i know you can for a groupbox
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: or see page 2 of kubuntu_printer_configuration.pdf
<Riddell> seele: tab area?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: where is that?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: in the sources
<nosrednaekim> :P
<seele> Riddell: the area in the box belonging to a tab widget?
<Riddell> seele: you can resize anything
<seele> ah, ok. heh
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ah ok.... time for some UI fixes.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: well, the priority should be getting it working at all, making it match that UI document has to come second
<nosrednaekim> alright.
<Tonio_> hum I lost keyboard and mouse after reboot on hardy, is that known problem ?
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> tonio: did you look behind the fridge?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> ya, that is where my keyboard and mouse always run off to
<dinosaur-rus> hi :)
<jussio1> Riddell: nice!
<jussio1> hi dinosaur-rus
<nosrednaekim> ok, what in the world does @pyqtSignature("") do? it has something to do with the automatic signal->slot connector of pyqt4.uic doesn't it?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yes, I can't remember the details just now, I think I just guessed until it did the right thing
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: in some cases pyqt likes to make signals automatically and you need that to stop it
<Riddell> or I seem to mind it calls the slot twice for no good reason and that fixed it
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: which is precisely what it was doing to me and I just threw one of those on becuase I saw them elsewhere in the code:)
<nosrednaekim> (and that fixed it)
<Riddell> spooky really
<nixternal> think of the @pyqtSignature() as an easy way to do polymorphism with signals
<nosrednaekim> yeah, it was killing me for like an hour.... offering to delete a printer twice :)
<nixternal> all it does is specify arguments for signals...so it allows you to have signals with the same name, but different functions
<nixternal> plus it does the automagic connection
<nosrednaekim> oh I see, so you have two connections to "on_btn_clicked" but you can't have two functions with that name, so you throw one of those in?
<nosrednaekim> it seems automagic connection works without the @pyqtSignature....
<nixternal> it does, but who knows what the future will bring
<nixternal> from what I have been told by Mark Summerfield is that it is good practice
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nixternal> what are you using to edit the python code? just kate?
<allee> Riddel: you told me to ping you today: gwenview bugfix at https://launchpad.net/~allee/+archive
<nixternal> ooh, I need to make a new docs package so it can translated
 * nixternal gets to work
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: yeah
<comm_a_nder> hi there
<nosrednaekim> hello comm_a_nder
<comm_a_nder> just want to report: ive never had such a smooth dist-upgrade like gutsy to hardy
<nixternal> w00t, that is awesome to hear..and it seems that has been the general concensus of late
<nixternal> though, I have been one of the lucky ones who has been dist-upgrading this laptop since Dapper and have never had an issue :)
<nixternal> man, the mirrors are getting hammered today
<comm_a_nder> i had the full possible 1.5MB/s during dist-upgrade
<nixternal> I am updating my chroot at a whopping 63k/s :)
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<nosrednaekim> heh... thats why I always grab the last beta before the final and use that for several weeks
<nixternal> I have been running Hardy since the week the toolchain was updated, so about a week after the repos opened
<nixternal> an in 2 months, I will be running intrepid :)
<dinosaur-rus> ohhh... apt is going to eat extra 277 megabytes...
<Riddell> its taken an hour just to update the meta packages
<nosrednaekim> every release it gets worse.
<nosrednaekim> or better ;-)
<nixternal> damn, forgot to remove draft.mode in the docs
<dinosaur-rus> nosrednaekim: in any case, it gets larger with each release...
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/kubuntu-docs.debdiff
<nixternal> that is some good crack!
<nixternal> gotta keep an eye on that upload...because once it is up, gotta approve one of the translation files...and then I am going to push the translators to love us in hardy
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> nixternal: uploaded
<cheguevara_> i can ping Russian translation team if needed
<nixternal> Riddell: you didn't even test my crack man :)  thanks!
<nixternal> as long as the xml validates, it will build anyways
<ScottK2> nixternal: No one reads documentation anyway.
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> except for the thousand or people who like to file bugs on them
<nosrednaekim> not true...I use the kde docs all the time
<nixternal> thousand or *so* people
 * nixternal fears the doco for Intrepid
<nixternal> hopefully this libakonadi transfer will go quick so I can build a new trunk
<dinosaur-rus> am I the one who upgrades the system by doing something like "sed -i -e s/gutsy/hardy/g /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"? :)
<nosrednaekim> dinosaur-rus: IDK, are you?
<nixternal> that's how I have always done it...whether that is the preferred way or not, it has always worked for me, however doesn't mean it will work for everyone
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: I dare say others do it too but its not recommended
<dinosaur-rus> nosrednaekim: what's IDK?
<nosrednaekim> dinosaur-rus: I don't know
<nixternal> I Dig KDE :p
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: if you upgraded from dapper to hardy with that method, either its really good, or you are extremely lucky
<nixternal> oh, that is death waiting to happen
<nixternal> I did 'Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy -> Hardy'
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: well yeah...
<nixternal> hrmm, I want to try that though
<nixternal> haha
<ScottK2> I did that Gutsy -> Hardy twice.  One happy ending and one sad.  The sad ending had software raid and it looks like initramfs got built with the wrong mix of bits for the Hardy kernel to believe it exists.
<nixternal> ya, I had a RAID setup during Dapper and I remember the upgrade then killing my stuff
<ScottK2> If you have md0, you really need to use the dist upgrade tool.
<nosrednaekim> I hope everyone is smart this year and upgrades by torrenting the alternate installer disc and using that for the base packages...
<dinosaur-rus> I'm using Kubuntu since Edgy beta and didn't have any serious problems with this method of upgrading
<ScottK2> I never have on non-RAID systems.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: is strikes me that KDE 4.1 is missing a printing applet.  and we have a printing applet which works.  maybe the two should get together
<nosrednaekim> like kjobviewer?
<nosrednaekim> I haven't checked out the system-config-printer-applet yet
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: well, system-config-printer-applet-kde to replace kjobviewer which never got ported to KDE 4
<nosrednaekim> that'd be cool... :)
 * nosrednaekim goes to check out how the applet works
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it works most of the time but I suspect there's some situations where it breaks a bit, if you want to try printing and cancelling things with it running and check it works in all cases that would be good
 * dinosaur-rus Stopping web server apache2... Segmentation fault
<nosrednaekim> ok
<jpatrick> dinosaur-rus: #ubuntu-server might know..
<dinosaur-rus> jpatrick: Apache wasn't running :)
<ScottK> dinosaur-rus: Then that would be a bug.  Please file it.
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK: what should I write?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: indeed, the job never gets removed from the viewer... i'll work on it :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: great, thanks
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I'm away for the next couple of days but a .nz chap turned up last night who wanted to help
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: nick?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: mobiusNZ Al
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> BBL..
<dinosaur-rus> uh... all packages are updated, time to reboot... :)
 * dinosaur-rus crosses fingers
<dinosaur-rus> well, the upgrade is almost successful...
<dinosaur-rus> hard drive device nodes are wrong -- my HDDs are treated as SCSI drives (/dev/sd*) while they're IDE, screwing up my mount points
<ScottK2> dinosaur-rus: You should be mounting by UUID, not device name
<ScottK2> That's an artifact of the new IDE driver
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK2: the same thing happened once earlier and was fixed... and now again... regression?
<ScottK2> I'm not sure what you mean.  IDE/SCSI device names shouldn't matter if your mount points are by UUID.
<ScottK2> The device name changes are by design.
<davmor2> Riddell: you about?
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK2: I mean this bug with creating SCSI nodes for IDE drives appeared earlier and then was fixed. and now it's back
<Riddell> davmor2: briefly
<davmor2> Riddell: does kubuntu/kde4 not have support for Migration-Assistant yet?
<Riddell> davmor2: not yet, Tm_T is going to do it as a summer project
<davmor2> Riddell: Okay ta that's all I needed to know
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: what's your e-mail?
<Riddell> I'm going to propose we put s-c-printer into 4.1, at least the applet
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: nosrednaekim at gmail.com
<nosrednaekim> cool :)
<ScottK2> dinosaur-rus: It may or may not be there depending on the exact kernel you are running and the controller you are using, but in the long run the entire distinction is going away.  It'll be sdx everything.  If you are depending on device naming, what you're doing is broken by design.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: sent, I'm away for the next 48 hours so if people have questions on kde-core-devel or kde-print feel free to answer them
<alleeHol> Riddell: ping, gwenview crashfix: https://launchpad.net/~allee/+archive
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I'm not subscribed to them.... but I can.
<alleeHol> Riddell: libkdcraw (new version) can you still upload them?  (need for kipi-plugins 0.1.5)
<seaLne> is it worth filing a bug that a space has been removed from the sample ldap.conf in hardy compared to gutsy so you get prompted that it has changed?
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK2: well, it seems that we have different views on how it (IDE vs. SCSI) should be done
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: should I subscribe to kde-print-devel? or just kde-print
<alleeHol> As Riddell left,  and Tonio not here, how else can upload to main?  gwenview fix
<ScottK2> dinosaur-rus: I'm telling you what the kernel developers have decided.  If you don't like it, take it up with them.  If you don't migrate to UUID, it will bring you tears.  You're welcome to them if you want them.  Good luck.
<alleeHol> Oh, gwenview fix was uploaded to debian an hour ago.  So better a sync ...
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK2: mm, is it possible to use IDs (as in /dev/disk/by-id) or only UUIDs (/dev/disk/by-uuid)?
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK2: I'd prefer something more readable/understandable than those UUIDs
<nosrednaekim> dinosaur-rus: yes,you can do it by ID
<ScottK2> I cna understand they're pretty opaque, but it's the only ID you can count on to be stable.
<ScottK2> cna/can
<nosrednaekim> wow.... lots of hardy users coming through
 * seaLne successfully dist-upgrades gutsy+3.5.9+4.0.2 to hardy :)
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK2: should I just use "UUID=..." instead of "/dev/..." in fstab?
<ScottK2> Yes.  Here's my swap entry for this laptop: UUID=4a756ea3-472d-43c3-81d7-3f76b91d7a2b none swap sw 0 0
<dinosaur-rus> and what about USB storage devices? when HDD is hdX, they are treated as SCSI drive. but when HDD is using sdX nodes, what is used for flash drives?
<nosrednaekim> dinosaur-rus: they are, and always have been sdx
<dinosaur-rus> nosrednaekim: but for abvious reason there's no "stable" identifier like UUID for them. and if the hard drive returns to hdX my fstab will become broken again :\
<nosrednaekim> dinosaur-rus: flash drives should be mounted dynamically, not from within in the fstab
<dinosaur-rus> nosrednaekim: I couldn't get dynamic mounting to work so I created /media/flash mount point for /dev/sda1 node. but now it's used by the hard drive so I expect flash drive to get /dev/sdc1... but who knows what kernel developers will do...
<dinosaur-rus> my approach isn't very good but it worked :)
<nixternal> ...he’ll observe more findings than the monkey who just poops on the keyboard.
<nixternal> gahahahahahahaha, I just wet myself laughing
<\sh> nixternal: hmm?
<nixternal> that was what seele said in her latest blog post...
 * \sh has to catch up with all those blog postings
<nixternal> hehe
<seele> nixternal: have you cleaned yourself up? :)
<seaLne> has anyone tried using digikam with a canon 350d etc type camera? since upgrading ti dosen't seem to want to connect for me
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK2: I've fixed my fstab, thanks for your hints
<ScottK2> dinosaur-rus: You're welcome.
<dinosaur-rus> BTW, Qt 4 in Hardy seems to have some problems with font rendering (spacing between characters and hinting)
<nixternal> seele: I knew you would make me the monkey! :p
<nixternal> if (snow <= 7) shovel();
<nixternal> :(
<nixternal> back in about a week...we have way to much snow
<nosrednaekim> its snowing? where!?
<nixternal> chicago
<nixternal> big time
<nosrednaekim> but its SPRING!
<nixternal> tell that to mother nature
<nosrednaekim> wow... must be coming this way
<nixternal> she must be on the sauce again
 * nosrednaekim checks the radar
<nixternal> we have about 7 inches right now
<nixternal> and it is still snowing
<nixternal> it was 50 yesterday, I drove to school with the windows down and the music blaring
<nixternal> back in a bit...
<ScottK2> Apparently the new HAL upload changes some function names (cheers for post-beta new upstreams that aren't actually tested).  See Bug #204768.  There are other packages that may be affected...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204768 in kde-guidance "[hardy] Latest HAL breaks guidance powermanager" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204768
<\sh> nice
<\sh> who did that?
<nosrednaekim> ouch
<kristjan_> d3lphin will be enabled by default in HH (kde3)?
<\sh> apachelogger: I'm looking now into gtk-qt-engine-kde4
 * gribelu votes +1 that gtk-qt-engine-kde4 should be revu'd
<\sh> oh this weired looking debian/rules file...makes me nervous
<\sh> just one include line and the other magic inside debian/cdbs/* it's weired ;)
<\sh> apachelogger: approved :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you know where the config file for "gtk styles and fonts" kcm module?
<_StefanS_> where it is, I mean.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell is gone.... but let me find it :)
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: is this it? cat .kde/share/config/gtkrc
<nosrednaekim> uhh.. wthout the cat :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah found it
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: thanks, but it dont seem like its the one
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: its ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde
<nosrednaekim> ah, ok
<Nookie> does anyone know where to get kubuntu logo in svg?
<_StefanS_> Nookie: kde-look.org?
<ScottK2> \sh: It was pitti.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is it okay if I commit textshadow and enable gtk2-qtcurve for k-d-s ?
<kristjan_> Nookie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<_StefanS_> kristjan_: thanks,  I didn't know that url ;)
<Nookie> kristjan_: thanx
<jjesse> what package do i need to install for system settings kde4 to work, isn't it python-dev on hardy?
<jpatrick> jjesse: any error?
<jjesse> The shared library was not found. library not found
<jjesse> i seem to remember every time i install a dev release i have to install a python library
<jpatrick> jjesse: run it from the command line
<jjesse> jpatrick: this is on kde4 if that matters
<jjesse> QMetaObject::indexOfSignal:KPageDialog: Conflict with KDialog::close()
<jjesse> hrmm thats different then what i was seeing on kde3 during alpha stage
<jpatrick> right... no idea what module it needs..
<kristjan_> jjesse: where was one missing dependency, that made konqueror "less configurable" in alpha6 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/196520 (but I doubt this is related to your problem)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196520 in kdebase-kde4 "[KDE 4] Konqueror is not configurable" [Medium,In progress]
<jjesse> hrmm kdebase-bin-kde4 was not found in my install
<jjesse> wonder if it will fix it
<jjesse> that's what the bug mentions
<jjesse> yup that fixed it
<jjesse> commenting on bug
<kristjan_> jjesse: this is beta fresh install?
<jjesse> kristjan_: yes fresh install of beta
<ScottK2> slangesek just fixed hal, so we can, I think, unpanic about whatever got broken by this morning's upload.
<jjesse> yay for slangesek
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just commited it, revert if you need to.
<_StefanS_> gotta run.
<kristjan_> jjesse: I think it's worth mentioning it @release announcement - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu - alongside the "microsoft" bug ;-)
<jjesse> kristjan_: thanks alsom commenting on the bug
<kristjan_> under "Current Issues or Bugs"
<jjesse> now just to remember what i did for sharing :)
<jjesse> i love that line, the monkey that poops on the keyboard
<jjesse> crying i'm laughing so hard
<ScottK2> I want that monkey.  I know who I'd give it to as a present.
<\sh> sounds like the monkey from one of the futurama episodes
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<dinosaur-rus> damn, I can't use menus in Adept's "details" window
<coreymon77> that is why i use apt
<coreymon77> i dont trust adept
<dinosaur-rus> now package removal process is frozen at 98% :\
<dinosaur-rus> coreymon77: I prefer apt for most tasks too, but Adept is easier when you want to view the list of packages with their descriptions and remove unneeded ones in one go
<awen_> Riddell: I've made the helper for kde-guidance; you can find the debdiff here http://awen.dk/packages/gpmhelper/ together with the debdiff for kdeutils so that kmilo no longer executes the dcop calls... the i386 .deb files from my pbuilder is in each of the folders, if you want a quick test
<nosrednaekim> awen_: Riddell is away for a few days
<nixternal> come on, who said he could take a vacation this weekend?
<awen_> nosrednaekim: okay... so i shouldn't expect an answer soonish
<nosrednaekim> no
<awen_> if anyone help want's to test their brightness buttons (together with suspend/hibernate)?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: oh.. back from the cold wintery outside?
<jpatrick> awen_: /whois him
<nixternal> ya, man that sucked
<nixternal> that snow was wet and heavy
 * nosrednaekim can't wait for it to get here tonight..
<nixternal> I did my driveway, and then both of my neighbors driveways
<nosrednaekim> I probably won't have to shovel anything cause no-one needs to go anywhere for a few days :)
<nixternal> now it is raining/icing/sleeting/snowing
<nosrednaekim> that was nice of you
<awen_> if someone is on a laptop, i would be very grateful to have the above packages tested
<nosrednaekim> awen_: hardy?
<jpatrick> anyone want to help me clear old bans in #kubuntu?
<awen_> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> awen_: ah, sorry, can't test then
<awen_> nobody (including me) seems to be able to find out who eats the brightness-up events ... the above is a patch to g-p-m to start a helper function that receives the button events directly from hal using dbus
<awen_> nosrednaekim: okay... no problem
<ScottK> awen_: You shouldn't do any testing until you have the latest (ubuntu2) hal.  This morning's upload broke a lot of stuf, gpm included.
<nixternal> jpatrick: you have a list of the old bans?
<jpatrick> nixternal: /bans
<nixternal> damnit
<nixternal> I just did that, didn't want to though
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> where do you want me to start?
<jpatrick> nixternal: being going though them and the bantracker most of the evening
<awen_> ScottK: okay, that's bad :(
<nixternal> %btlogin
<jpatrick> with @
<nixternal> @btlogin
<nixternal> ya, can never remember which to use
<ScottK> awen_: The good news it's fixed the same day it's broken
<awen_> ScottK: yeah... can see that *ubuntu1 still is the newest one, so /me won't upgrade his laptop now
<ScottK> ubuntu2 is built, so it's just a matter of mirror propagation
<awen_> ScottK: okay... sounds good
<awen_> ScottK: right now I'm testing against 0.5.10+git20080301-1ubuntu2 ... but hopefully the 0.5.11~rc2 interface is mostly similar, but I'll do the tests again when it arrives
<ScottK> If it's not compatible, since we're post beta, I call it a hal bug.
<awen_> ScottK: I agree... but if it is an upstream changed interface, we'll probably end up patching anyway; but let's hope everything works like a charm with the ubuntu2 :)
<nixternal> OK, #kubuntu is cleaned up and once again all friendly looking :)
<nixternal> it is only a matter of time before stdin fills up the ban list :p
<jpatrick> hahaha
<nixternal> was not ever ban tied to either stdin or LjL?
<nixternal> they had Hobbsee beat :p
<nixternal> man, I know that is going to get me in trouble in some channel now
<jpatrick> all Seveas' fault for suggesting a oooh-pretty-command
<jpatrick> nixternal: do you have auto_bleh.pl?
<nixternal> ya
<jpatrick> good :)
<awen_> what is the preferred method for a dapper -> hardy upgrade?
<nixternal> pray?
<awen_> nixternal: yeah ...
<jussio1> backup, format dapper, install hardy? :P :P
<awen_> I'm going to test it in a VM ... but wondered what the "preferred" method would end up being
<awen_> eg. what method should I test :)
<ScottK> awen_: The upgrade-manager (or whatever it's called) is the only way that has a hope of working.
<awen_> ScottK: can you tell it to upgrade to hardy?
<jussio1> awen_: in topic of #ubuntu+1 has something
<ScottK> awen_: I haven't tried it.  I don't know if you can, but you will be able to.
 * awen_ reading...
<awen_> hmm... not really anything about kubuntu; nothing to do but to try it out
<ScottK2> awen_: Since Kubuntu Hardy is not LTS, dapper -> hardy is not officially supported for Kubuntu.  Working on making it work would be a good thing however.
<awen_> ScottK2: exactly my thought
 * awen_ issues "qemu-img create -b dapper.img -f qcow2 dapper.ovl" ... this will probably save me a lot of dapper installs
<awen_> install upgrade-manager from dapper-proposed, and "upgrade-manager -d" will offer you an upgrade to 8.04 ... if anyone else wants to test
<coreymon77> thats quite the upgrade
<coreymon77> dapper to hardy
<coreymon77> ScottK2: wait a sec, upgrades arent supported other than from lts to lts?
<awen_> coreymon77: we know :) ... but a number of people will probably try it, so better test it
<ScottK2> coreymon77: For direct upgrades release to release are supported.  If you want to skip releases, it's only lts - lts
<coreymon77> oh
<ScottK2> I know for a fact that dapper skipping edgy without using the upgrad tool will lead to tears.
<ScottK2> I've done dapper -> edgy -> feisty -> gutsy and it's worked fine.
<awen_> ScottK2: as in one continous operation?
<ScottK2> One after another.
<ScottK2> I did reboot in between
<awen_> ScottK2: okay... should also work; my install started as edgy a while back
<ScottK2> yeah.
<awen_> in newer versions "aptitude dist-upgrade" actually does a good job
<ScottK2> twitch
 * ScottK2 is not an aptitude fan
 * awen_ has been an aptitude fan lately ... it's console interface is your best friend in keeping your system neat, and for debugging dependency-problems
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-22
<apachelogger> \sh_away: thanks for the revu :)
<ScottK2> awen_: I don't find it in any way superior to apt.  The times it can figure out a path that apt can't, I can manage and that's no real benifit compared it aptitude's cache getting confused and insisting my entire kde needs to be removed (has happened to me).
<awen_> ScottK2: I use both of them for different purposes... the aptitude safe-upgrade is good when running alpha and an upgraded package with missing dependencies is precent in the archive; and the console interface for looking at packages is also nice
<apachelogger> Riddell: gtk-qt-engine-kde4 is in the queue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gtk-qt
<ScottK> apt-get dist-upgrade gets you the same thing.
<awen_> ScottK: you mean that apt-get upgrade = aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> It used to be called aptitude dist-upgrade until the aptitued devs changed it for reasons that completely escape me.
<awen_> ScottK: aptitude still has dist-upgrade ... {safe|full|dist}-upgrade
 * awen_ now sees that full-upgrade and dist-upgrade are synonyms
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know how ot get system-config-samba with kde4?
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: install the kde3 system settings.
<ForzaPalermo> nosrednaekim, ?
<ForzaPalermo> how do i do that?
<nosrednaekim> wait... is that the kde3 system settings module, or the gnome module?
<ForzaPalermo> it uses gnome
<ForzaPalermo> had no problem with kde3
<ForzaPalermo> loads fine
<ForzaPalermo> here it asks for my root password
<ForzaPalermo> then nothing
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: ah.. right, run it from the command line with "kdesudo <appname>"
<ForzaPalermo> nothin
<ForzaPalermo> kde 4 has been nothing but headaches :(
<ForzaPalermo> any other ideas?
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: if its a gtk app, try running it with gksu
<ForzaPalermo> na,  wont load
<ForzaPalermo> there any debs around for the svn kde4.1
<nosrednaekim> not yet
<nosrednaekim> you could go use debian though
<ForzaPalermo> what do u mean?
<ForzaPalermo> the distro?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<ScottK2> Is this Gutsy or Hardy?
<nosrednaekim> debain has 4.1packages
<nixternal> debian don't have theirs up yet if they are working on them
<ForzaPalermo> those packages work with kubuntu?
<ScottK2> The Debian 4.1 snapshots aren't actually in Debian yet.
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: no, no, i'm just saying that if you want to use 4.1 you will have to use debain
<ForzaPalermo> alright thanks guys
<Hobbsee> nixternal: only because i'm not there :P
<nixternal> but you are here :p
<nixternal> nixternal->sleep();
<nixternal> k'nite
 * Jucato follows suite
<stdin> hmm, why is bug number 1 on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu ?
<jussio1> stdin: LOL that very funny
<Nookie^> hi someone told me yesterday where i could find kubuntu logos and ubuntu on ubuntupage
<Nookie^> does anyone know the link
<Noq^> Riddell: when you come back.. i need to leave now. here is a image for RC i have created.. http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3138/kubuntuboxnookiekw9.png
<stdin> Noq^: try https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Official
<Noq^> stdin: found it but thanx anyway
<fregl> after updating to hardy my kde3 splash shows no graphics
<fregl> and during the update when asked to choose which config file should be used the "Next>>" buttons are irritating as they make the dialog appear sometimes
<fregl> that made me think it crashed at first
<yao_ziyuan> trying kubuntu 8.04 beta in vbox
<yao_ziyuan> seems the default wallpaper has been replaced
<yao_ziyuan> probably due to the aspect ratio problem
<yao_ziyuan> i can't say anything now...
<yao_ziyuan> the default style and window decoration isn't as good as 7.10's
<yao_ziyuan> i want polyester back!
<nosrednaekim> yao_ziyuan: then get it back
<yao_ziyuan> i think the best combination is polyester style + polyester window
<yao_ziyuan> and 8.04 beta's wallpaper is too mundane
<yao_ziyuan> that Tend To Zero is actually a very good and inspiring one
<yao_ziyuan> it just can't adapt to different screen resolutions
<yao_ziyuan> there is a workaround:
<yao_ziyuan> by default, use "Scale & Crop" as the wallpaper drawing option
<yao_ziyuan> or better: if the current wallpaper is not exactly the same size as the current screen, then automatically set to "Scale & Crop" as the default
<Dekans> I get an issue with kdm on hardy beta
<Dekans> if I logout, i get a black screen
<nosrednaekim> Dekans: do you have an ATI card?
<Dekans> no it's a nvidia
<yao_ziyuan> i know you guys want to mimic windows xp...
<yao_ziyuan> makes it look as dumb as possible
<yao_ziyuan> so the dumb majority will adopt it...
<yao_ziyuan> you know, win xp is dumb...
<nosrednaekim> Dekans: you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1...
<nosrednaekim> if they can't solve it, file a bug
<yao_ziyuan> i played with PCLinuxOS 2007. its look is most similar to xp
<Dekans> okay I'll do it
<yao_ziyuan> let me tell you guys what looks good:
<yao_ziyuan> 1. Polyester style + Polyester window + default kubuntu 7.10 color scheme: http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/workspace080228.png?gda=eagiskQAAACGqirY5nHUpt9oVyi7lmg1Ryes1Ae_r_26J5OutG9lVGG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDSi_7LkP3M6egTwwyaOk0t9IegfnwZa-Ew6rpGDNRO6hA
<yao_ziyuan> 2. Polyester style + Polyester window + kubuntu 7.10's "Polyester Orange" color scheme + Tend-To-Zero-(Hot) wallpaper: http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/%E6%88%91%E7%9A%84%20%E6%BB%A1%E5%9C%B0%E7%BA%A2%20%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2.png?gda=xDfmN3YAAACGqirY5nHUpt9oVyi7lmg1Ryes1Ae_r_26J5OutG9lVGG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDRuvQL_2aXrHpkK98OZ1RGXS7Uak5YB2GYUdUKhqhlpDB9QO5YuzggilrGxGjW-AoqBnU_2Acz3tqO4i2KXL8AQT4UiRSvtnlU6232iqWRRZQ
<yao_ziyuan> those who don't think they're beautiful, raise your hands
<jpatrick> ...
<Hobbsee> those poly-orange buttons don't look too great.
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: btw, it's a holiday in most countries, and a wekeend.
<yao_ziyuan> Hobbsee: buttons? aren't they the same buttons just with a different color scheme
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: yeah, but it really shows them up as looking quite dirty
<yao_ziyuan> dirty? i think the window titlebar buttons (minimize, maximize, close) are a little dirty
<yao_ziyuan> but the pushbuttons are good
<Hobbsee> wintitle ones were what i meant
<yao_ziyuan> i think so too
<Hobbsee> too late for hardy, though, and most of the artists don't read irc
<yao_ziyuan> but after a while i think it's a feature :)
<yao_ziyuan> not too late
<Hobbsee> you've hit UI freeze.
<yao_ziyuan> these things can change in the last minute
<Hobbsee> long ago
<yao_ziyuan> don't be so inflexible
<Hobbsee> ....
<yao_ziyuan> i agree that Polyester's "Glass window buttons" are dirty
<yao_ziyuan> but when applied with Kubuntu 7.10's default color scheme, it becomes so good: http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/workspace080228.png?gda=eagiskQAAACGqirY5nHUpt9oVyi7lmg1Ryes1Ae_r_26J5OutG9lVGG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDSi_7LkP3M6egTwwyaOk0t9IegfnwZa-Ew6rpGDNRO6hA
<yao_ziyuan> this one is not dirty, right?
<Hobbsee> ....
<yao_ziyuan> if only it can have a red version, too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: speaking of which, you're not planning to put a new default windeco into hardy now, are you?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or are all the books, etc, not using kubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> that ugliness is due to Polyester's "button style". it can be Glass, Gradient, Reverse Gradient, Flat
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: he's out till tomorrow
<yao_ziyuan> Glass causes the dirtiness
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yeah, thought so
<yao_ziyuan> there is another way:
<yao_ziyuan> Kubuntu 7.10's Polyester Orange Juice color scheme + Polyester style + Crystal window
<yao_ziyuan> this creates a red look without ugly window buttons
<Hobbsee> hmmm, looks like qtcurve is supposed to have gone thru
<Hobbsee> so much for UI freezes or anything.
<yao_ziyuan> but Crystal window has its own problems. ignore me.
<yao_ziyuan> consider this look for 8.04: http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/workspace080228.png?gda=eagiskQAAACGqirY5nHUpt9oVyi7lmg1Ryes1Ae_r_26J5OutG9lVGG1qiJ7UbTIup-M2XPURDSi_7LkP3M6egTwwyaOk0t9IegfnwZa-Ew6rpGDNRO6hA
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: have you seen the release schedule?
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> the wallpaper is optional
<yao_ziyuan> it has a meaning for me personally
<Hobbsee> particularly the part on UI freeze?
<yao_ziyuan> the day i registered to my college is a rainy day
<Hobbsee> which was...a month ago?
<yao_ziyuan> let's twist time
<Hobbsee> and notify anyone who's planning to publish books with screenshots of kubuntu hardy, which will now be obsolete.  yes.
<nosrednaekim> sounds like an awesome plan.... so good for our reputation.
<Hobbsee> exactly.
<yao_ziyuan> i think people can still understand illustrations in books
<yao_ziyuan> and they will so appreciate that the actual distro has a better look
 * Hobbsee decides to walk away, instead of further arguing.
<yao_ziyuan> let 7.10 users judge
 * Hobbsee will likely stamp it with the big rubber "no" stamp, when it gets to the ubuntu release team.
<yao_ziyuan> i think many of them will go back with Polyester
<Hobbsee> they needed to have a poll and decide months ago.
<Hobbsee> like, >1 month.
<yao_ziyuan> was there a poll?
<Hobbsee> did you set one up?
<Hobbsee> did you email the kubuntu-developers ML with these mockups at all, any time in the past 2 months?
<yao_ziyuan> i thought the alpha 6 look is final
<yao_ziyuan> sigh
<yao_ziyuan> i didn't expect someone changed it all
<yao_ziyuan> probably with evil intention
<yao_ziyuan> a microsoft spook
 * Hobbsee is fairly certain those with commit rights are not evil.
<yao_ziyuan> if so many developers and testers didn't notice the look change is a regression, then maybe it's acceptable...
<yao_ziyuan> this sleeping society... only me is waken... :)
 * nosrednaekim watches the cluebat hit yao_ziyuan
 * Hobbsee is still uncertain as to why the licence wasn't checked on the original image, before putting it in...
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: i've not put on my "i am the release manager" hat yet.
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> well, one of them.
 * Hobbsee is double checking with the head RM first, but is fairly certain of what he'll say
<yao_ziyuan> start a coup
<yao_ziyuan> overthrow the scheme
<yao_ziyuan> *schedule
<Hobbsee> there are good reasons for the schedule.  it's long been public.  it's not my fault that you weren't organised.
<yao_ziyuan> well,
<yao_ziyuan> what if it's a bug?
<Hobbsee> then, as it's a UI change, it'll still need a UI exception, which i don't think you'll get at this point.
<yao_ziyuan> well!
<yao_ziyuan> there's still something you guys can do
<yao_ziyuan> put Polyester back to the Styles list and Window Decorations list
<yao_ziyuan> and add a "Kubuntu 7.10 color scheme" to the Color Schemes list
<Hobbsee> you should be able to add colour schemes, or make a package of nice kubuntu colour schemes
<Hobbsee> and stick it in universe, probably
<yao_ziyuan> actually, i care more about the Languages feature
<Hobbsee> so, have you gotten that fixed?
<yao_ziyuan> no
<yao_ziyuan> i want a simple Languages list
<yao_ziyuan> where each item is an available language with a checkbox before it
<Hobbsee> have you emailed the list saying what neesd to be done, and presented a patch?
<yao_ziyuan> no patch
<Hobbsee> if not both, have you at least done the first/
<yao_ziyuan> i did the first
<Hobbsee> good.  any traction?
<yao_ziyuan> my bug report is about the scim setup
<yao_ziyuan> but now i have a new demand:
<yao_ziyuan> i just want a simple Language Selector like Ubuntu's and Fedora's
<yao_ziyuan> it is a simple listbox control
<yao_ziyuan> if the user wants to enable a language (including install if needed), he just checkes the checkbox before that language
<yao_ziyuan> likewise he can uncheck a language
<yao_ziyuan> if chinese is checked, scim will be automatically installed and configured and run
<yao_ziyuan> Ubuntu and Fedora already can do that. i want kubuntu to do it also
<jpatrick> is he gone?
<nosrednaekim> seems to be :)
<nosrednaekim> how do you add tabs to a tab widget in desginer-qt4?
<jpatrick> right it and I think there's an option
<nosrednaekim> ah.. its called a "page"
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<davebv> hi! may I get support here for ebox in hardy?
<ScottK2> davebv: Try #ubuntu-server
<davebv> ok! hanks
<davebv> thanks
<jjesse> good afternoon, in kde4 and dolphin when i right click on a folder and select sharing, it is lookin gofr kcm4shell fileshell which can't be found, what is kcmshell4 fileshare
<nosrednaekim> apparently a kde4 system settings module
<nosrednaekim> not working here either
<jjesse> hrmm so what would then be the easiest way to configure a folder for windows sharing?
<nosrednaekim> and one which isn't installed
<nosrednaekim> are you on kde4 only? no kde3 stuff around?
<jjesse> kde4 so far
<jjesse> fresh install of hardy kde4
<jjesse> well besides konversatation
<apachelogger> hm, no filesharing kcm4 ... that sounds like a missing dependency
<jjesse> apachelogger: yes but what dependcy and how can i help track it down?
 * apachelogger diggs in
<apachelogger> jjesse: what does `dpkg -s kdebase-data-kde4` say?
<jjesse> helps if i can spell :0
<jjesse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jjesse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60576/
<jjesse> priority is optional
<jjesse> but it is installed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> wrong package :D
<apachelogger> jjesse: `dpkg -s kdenetwork-filesharing-kde4`
<jjesse> not installed and no info is available
<apachelogger> there is the missing dep :)
<apachelogger> jjesse: thanks
<jjesse> apachelogger: no thank you for helping
<jjesse> do i have to restart to load that lib?
<jjesse> cause still getting command not found
<apachelogger> kbuildsycoca4 should fix it
<jjesse> nope still gettting file not found
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jjesse: are you in bug finding mode? :P
<jjesse> sure why not :)
<jjesse> anything i can do to help
<apachelogger> jjesse: kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kcmshell4 filesharing
<jjesse> ok let me paste bin as a long output
<jjesse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60580/
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> my bad, sorry
<apachelogger> jjesse: kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kcmshell4 fileshare
<apachelogger> that should work
<jjesse> correct that does work
<jjesse> no worries on that
<jjesse> however crashwhen i click on add
<jjesse> would a  back trace help or do i need some debugging package addedfirst?
<apachelogger> jjesse: you need kdenetwork-dbg-kde4
<yuriy> how about kde4libs-dbg?
<jjesse> how bout both?
<apachelogger> that is a dep of kdenetwork-dbg
<apachelogger> dep == both + even more
<apachelogger> jjesse: please report this bug on bugs.kde.org if you have time
<jjesse> apachelogger: sure i will do
<apachelogger> thanks
<jjesse> np thanks for the help
<jjesse> i'll attach everything we did
<jjesse> be back in a bit
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> who knows in which bzr branch kubuntu-kde4-meta resides?
<jjesse> back
<jjesse> filing bug right now
<jjesse> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jjesse> apachelogger: what package does that go against?
<jjesse> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159709
<ubotu> KDE bug 159709 in knetwork "unable to use file sharing through dolphin -- file not found" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mhb> howdy, partners
<mhb> how's everyone? hope well
<mhb> happy Easter to everyone
<mhb> do you know if anyone is going to do anything with the guidance configuration tools?
<mhb> some new blood, volunteers and the like?
<jpatrick> mhb: happy easter, mate, hope you're well too :)
<mhb> or old dogs doing new tricks?
<jpatrick> I know nosreakin's working on the printer thing
<mhb> jpatrick: I'm very well, I've passed some small mid-term exams (is that how they're called?) last week, and I've got sunday and monday free
<mhb> jpatrick: other than that, nobody spoke about pykde4 migration?
<jpatrick> mid-term exams is the term :)
<mhb> jpatrick: I think I'm going to check if I can still write some python today, so I'm checking first to avoid duplicating stuff
<mhb> by the way, what's your opinion on this policykit stuff?
<jpatrick> mhb: not much in the backlog... and our leader is off till tomorrow
<mhb> are you seeing it as a neat feature or rather as a useless un-unix principle that worsens performance and complicates code?
<mhb> (guess what my opinion is)
<mhb> jpatrick: no opinion on it?
 * jpatrick isn't up to date with teh policykit stuff
<mhb> jpatrick: no gnome on your system, eh?
<mhb> ah, just the fellow I'd like to meet
<mhb> hi nosrednaekim
<mhb> hope you're doing well
<nosrednaekim> hey mhb... I am kinda... a bit singed right now
<jpatrick> mhb: no gnome what so ever, apart from the dependencies of vim-full
<mhb> singed? what's that?
<mhb> jpatrick: that explains it - the "Unlock" button is all over the gnome UI
<nosrednaekim> mhb: as in burnt..... just put out a mini-forest fire here
<mhb> nosrednaekim: as in wounded? Physically?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: or is it a metaphor I'm not getting?
<nosrednaekim> uhh yeah.... literally, my hair is burnt and so are my eyebrows
<jpatrick> ..
<mhb> sorry
<mhb> evil connection
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: wth, don't you listen to Smokey the Bear?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: talk to my mom 'bout that
<nixternal> I bet you stink...I hate that singe smell
<nosrednaekim> threw out hot ashes...
<nixternal> d'oh
<mhb> nosrednaekim: anyway, are you working on any of the guidance modules?
<jpatrick> mhb: < nosrednaekim> uhh yeah.... literally, my hair is burnt and so are my eyebrows
<mhb> nosrednaekim: or do you know people are?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I am working on system-config-printer.... but other than that I am not away of any development of guidance going on
<nosrednaekim> and thats really not guidance
<mhb> okay, thanks
<nosrednaekim> I think only the wine configurator needs to get ported.... and I guess mountconfig
<mhb> userconfig?
<mhb> or is there a better tool for that in KDE4?
<nosrednaekim> hrm... apparently that too.
<mhb> I'm not really following the recent development there; I've never been attached to the KDE upstream project much.
<mhb> too much design by committee for me, I guess :o)
<nosrednaekim> you like benevolent dictator methods?
<mhb> if I like the dictator, yes
<nosrednaekim> benevolent or not? :o
<mhb> non-benevolency has its advantages
<mhb> people have the tendency to add countless features and overcomplicate
<mhb> KDE UI is a good example
<nosrednaekim> yup..... or remove countless feature...
<mhb> that's me :o)
<mhb> there's a thin line after which you should say "Stop. Do not add that - if you need stuff like this, it's time to learn Unix administration.:
<mhb> "
<mhb> and unix administrations == command line
<mhb> no GUI tools should ever change that
<nosrednaekim> yep
<nosrednaekim> I agree
<nosrednaekim> try to write a GUI for dpkg...
 * nosrednaekim shudders
<mhb> many have tried, and failed :o)
<mhb> I'm aiming low today - just port & polish some guidance tools
<nosrednaekim> cool, the one that I would most like to see is mountconfig
<nosrednaekim> thats the one which is most used IME
<mhb> nosrednaekim: right-o
<mhb> nosrednaekim: do you know whether gnome has such a tool?
<mhb> I can't seem to find one
<mhb> gnome == ubuntu's gnome for me
<nosrednaekim> I believe they just got one in hardy... i'm not certain
<mhb> nosrednaekim: ah, you have the limited network connection at home, don't you
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I can't ask you to take a look then :o)
<mhb> nevermind
<nosrednaekim> if I had hardy i'd grab it.... it wouldn't be that big.... but I don't
<nosrednaekim> !find mount hardy
<ubotu> Found: gnome-mount, kio-umountwrapper, libpam-mount, mount, asmounter (and 14 others)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: check out gnome-mount....
<mhb> nosrednaekim: thanks
<mhb> nosrednaekim: that doesn't really configure anything, it's one of the horde of daemons that GNOME uses
<mhb> it reads information from the registry
<mhb> and mounts it using HAL
<nosrednaekim> oh... ok
<jussio1> Just a quick word for anyone who is working on kde4, It wold be great to have you also in the official kubuntu kde4 support channel, #kubuntu-kde4 :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-23
<fdoving> it is so stupid to have separate channels.
<apachelogger> jussio1: because?
<jussio1> apachelogger: often people working on the packages understand well how they work, as well as how to use them, thus bein able to offer valuable help to others if they have time :)
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> though, if one needs a pro to understand the packages, there is something wrong usababilitywise IMHO
<jussio1> true.
<seele> if you ahve to understand the packages to use kde4 there is a problem
<nixternal> heh, for having such a small community, we have 4 IRC channels
<nixternal> 5
<jussio1> whats the fifth?
<nixternal> #kubuntu, #kubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-kde4, #kubuntu-testers, #kubuntu-devel
<jussio1> kubuntu -devel -offtopic -kde4 and ??
<jussio1> ahh, testers
<nixternal> I forgot all about #kubuntu-kde4
<jussio1> just testing there were you nixternal? :P
<nixternal> no, I ran the wrong command to join the channel
<jussio1> heh
 * nixternal removes that ancient script
<seele> what is kubuntu-offtopic?
<nixternal> If I type /jo and hit tab to complete, it will do /joinopped
<nixternal> seele: just a channel for offtopic talk
<nixternal> rather boring actually
 * seele looks around
<jussio1> ahh
<jussio1> seele: somewhere to just chat about whatever
<seele> ah
<jussio1> Alrighty then, Im off to bed.
<jussio1> bye all
<CheGuevara> Riddell, can you take a look at bugs 204848 and 199287 please
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204848 in meta-kde4 "[Hardy] KDE4 Konqueror and System Settings complain about missing shared library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204848
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199287 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "File Associations Settings Module Broken Under KDE4 (Hardy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199287
<ScottK2> CheGuevara: Riddell's not around this weekend I don't think.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell away till tomorrow night
<CheGuevara> oh
<CheGuevara> may be he'll see it when he wakes up
<CheGuevara> anyone else who can deal with the meta seed can take a look as well :P
<CheGuevara> sleep time
<CheGuevara> good night
<druke> greetings, Druke here from the bug team, I jsut wanted to know the best way to triage https://launchpad.net/bugs/205418 this for you guys since we're not getting alot of kubuntu response on launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205418 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "many libraries and programs in KDE4 missing - should include the metapackage "kde4" as dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nareshov> Does anyone have the earlier vladstudio wallpaper of hardy?
<nareshov> I upgraded and lost it :<
<jussio1> nareshov: I think its available from the vladstudio site
 * nareshov seeks the wallpaper
<etretyak_> nareshov: try to download prev version of kubuntu-default-settings
<etretyak_> nareshov: or where is it located (i mean wallpaper)
<nareshov> etretyak_: I got http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/vladstudiowallpapersetvolume8.html instead ;p
<etretyak_> nareshov: is it with vladstudio (c) in bottom right corner?
<nareshov> it does has vladstudio written down there. :|
<etretyak_> nareshov: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/1:8.04-9/+files/kubuntu-default-settings_8.04-9.tar.gz
<etretyak_> nareshov: look in artwork/kubuntu-wallpaper.jpg ;-)
 * nareshov *drools*
<fdoving>  where is the scaling_governor set/reset on suspend/resume? - mine always is set to performance after resuming. and it's not the stuff one would expect, in /etc/acpi/
<apachelogger> txwikinger: doesn't triaged mean a bug has a solution and therefore is ready to be fixed by a dev?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: That is the general aim, yes
<txwikinger> well, one of the three outcomes
<txwikinger> it could also be rejected, because of duplication or not a bug etc.
<apachelogger> bug #189920 was just wasting my time then :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189920 in kdebase "Google reader don't work wery well with kde4's konqueror" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189920
<txwikinger> Well, why?
<apachelogger> because we have to wait for upstream
<txwikinger> well.. aren't you upstream too?
<txwikinger> :D
<apachelogger> uhh KDE is not only khtml :P
<txwikinger> Well the bug is reported and confirmed in the KDE bugtracker
<txwikinger> So I would hope they fix it
<txwikinger> And due to the low severity, I do not think there is any reason for a kubuntu specific patch
<apachelogger> I doubt they will do it
<apachelogger> google breaks their stuff every once in a while
<apachelogger> I think you need a full time employed dev to keep up with all the changes in google's sites
<nareshov> hehe
<txwikinger> well.. we could also decide not to fix it then.
<txwikinger> However, I don't want to make that decision by myself... but I would support it for this report
<apachelogger> just mark it confirmed so I don't look at it the next 5 times I upload a new base :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<txwikinger> Do we have any meeting/panel/council to make such deicion?
<txwikinger> ok.. I will
<apachelogger> http://suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=39593 sounds rather strange  which is what https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/183289 is about
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183289 in kdeutils-kde4 "Superkaramba-kde4 is not able to run some themes" [Low,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> txwikinger: in my most humble opinion we should just forward upstream bug reports and close the bug in launchpad
<apachelogger> I don't see much need for us to track such bugs since we are certainly not patching such a fix in our packages
<nosrednaekim> how well does superkaramba-kde4 work?
<txwikinger> well.. I think we should have a status .. forwarded
<txwikinger> it should be closed when the fix is synced
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: I have no idea
<apachelogger> txwikinger: as long as it doesn't flood the open bugs list anymore I am happy
<txwikinger> otherwise it is more difficult to search for duplicates
 * nosrednaekim apt-get installs it
<txwikinger> well.. how about a filter confirmed|triaged with no forwarding
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: please also install kdeutils-dbg-kde4 and see whether you can gather some information why liquid weather fails to run
<nosrednaekim> alright... I'll see how bug that is
<nosrednaekim> *big
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Did you see this one? Bug #205517
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205517 in dolphin "[hardy] Problem launching Kate by choosing a textfile from Dolphin" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205517
<txwikinger> I think I should forward that one, or does it have something to do with the kubuntu environment?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> 1. is that kate 3?
<apachelogger> 2. if so, it is a common issue
<apachelogger> 3. I have no idea why this happens and last time I checked back with some devs they weren't very willing to investigate
<txwikinger> It is Kate 4
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> then it should not happen
<txwikinger> My question is, does it only occur on Kubuntu, or also on other KDE installations
<txwikinger> I guess I will have a search in the KDE bugtracker
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: well, just tried loading all three of my superkaramba themes and they are all complaining about KROSS stuff.... I should probably install the kde3 version of superkaramba
<apachelogger> I dunno
<fdoving> is kate the default editor?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: btw, it is caused by kdeinit AFAIK
<apachelogger> fdoving: no
<fdoving> ok.
<txwikinger> I open with "open with"
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: did you install the dbg package? if so, start skaramba from konsole and paste the output
<apachelogger> txwikinger: oha!
<txwikinger> kdeinit is kdebase?
<apachelogger> that is nifty
<apachelogger> txwikinger: libs I think
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there it is
<apachelogger> god, I hate that bug
<txwikinger> Don't complain.. fix it :D
<nosrednaekim> BBIAB, lunch
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that is an awful amount of work
<apachelogger> especially since the new attitude in all KDE projects seems to be 'cut-the-debug-output'
<txwikinger> well.. less partying for you then ;)
<apachelogger> I had to add 30 debug messages to track a bug in amarok's media detection
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> here is my thought about superkaramba + kross: our kross is missing stuff
<txwikinger> Nothing in the kde bugtracker yet
<apachelogger> I only see kross core stuff in our packages but not the actual language libs
<txwikinger> well.. there is an old bug on 3.2.0
<druke> did you guys get my message about Bug #205418
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205418 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "many libraries and programs in KDE4 missing - should include the metapackage "kde4" as dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205418
 * apachelogger starts smashing his head
<apachelogger> kdeutils-dbg-kde4 depends kdelibs-dbg-kde4 which is actually kde4libs
<apachelogger> that makes me cry
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> can't get unified package naming ... once
<apachelogger> hm, leaving is always a good idea :P
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<txwikinger> do we have already a proper liveCD for KDE4?
<cheguevara_> ooh apachelogger more dependency hell :P
<cheguevara_> txwikinger, yes
<apachelogger> proper is a dangerous word
<txwikinger> No.. not the word... the confirmation is :D
<apachelogger> cheguevara_: one day....
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> I have the most awesome solution for the konqueror kcm issue
<apachelogger> we just move all the konqueror/html related stuff in the konqueror package
<apachelogger> actually I think it's the same way in KDE 3
<cheguevara_> what about big meta from debian?
<cheguevara_> or is that irrelevant
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> cheguevara_: metas don't fix dependencies
<apachelogger> they make them even worse
<apachelogger> because it takes longer to spot the issues
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> I found kross
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebindings/ruby/krossruby/
<cheguevara_> i made diff
<cheguevara_> not meta
<cheguevara_> don't know where meta came from :P
<cheguevara_> arrgh
<cheguevara_> s/made/meant
<apachelogger> well, since debian caused the issue... :P
<cheguevara_> lol
<cheguevara_> may be something to bring up in #debian-qt-kde
<apachelogger> yeah, just not by me as I am a foulish ubuntu dude :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/kdebindings-kde4
<apachelogger> why does that package not create packages?
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: kdeutils-dbg-kde4: Depends: kdelibs-dbg-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0) but it is not installable
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: I saied that earlier
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6021/
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> :D
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: ah.. is that what all that was about :p
<apachelogger> I always like a good copyright file
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: yeah
 * apachelogger is braindumping right now
<Riddell> hi all, what did I miss?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ha! just in time
<apachelogger> wb Riddell
 * apachelogger gives Riddell the award for the strangest package ever seen
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings-kde4/4:4.0.2-0ubuntu1
<nosrednaekim> hey Riddell :)
<apachelogger> kross supports 4 or 5 languages
<apachelogger> and we have packaged ... one
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: apparently apachelogger had too much coffee....
<apachelogger> only 2
<apachelogger> though, I just wanted to improve the base-kde4 packaging and meanwhile read like 20 bug reports and investigated on 3 more packages... that is not going to end well
<nixternal> how many of these changes will be overwritten with changes when kde 4.0.3 is released in a couple of weeks?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdebindings is very incomplete
<Riddell> the debian maintainer of qtruby is supposed to be doing that side but hasn't
<Riddell> I should add qyoto to it but havn't
 * apachelogger nods
<Riddell> and pykde is now made by a separate package
<Riddell> so infact its not used at all currently
<apachelogger> well, superkarmba does
<apachelogger> bug #183289
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183289 in kdeutils-kde4 "Superkaramba-kde4 is not able to run some themes" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183289
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, should I improve the kdebindings-kde4 package or leave it rotten?
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you want to add ruby and c# support to it that could be great
<Riddell> not sure if there's other languages in it
<Riddell> also comment out pykde until it gets synced with Jim's version
<apachelogger> ok
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: nothing on the kde-print mailing list BTW...
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, if you have time... gtk-qt-engine-kde4 is waiting in the hardy queue
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: hopefully that means everyone agrees :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: :) won't that nasty Oxygen problem need to get fixed first?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it would be nice, but I don't think its a requirement
<mhb> good evening my friends
<fdoving> evening mhb
<nixternal> interesting...someone decided to continue syncing smb4k incorporating the super old releases which allow it to totally muck up your sudoers file
<fdoving> nice feature :)
<nixternal> I had the fix cherry picked at one point, but that has since been removed
<nixternal> ScottK2: can I FFe smb4k from 0.8.6 to 0.9.3 to fix a critical bug or do I have to cherry pick through the code again?
<mhb> hmm, a bit more people than yesterday, so I'll ask again: what's your opinion on PolicyKit? Is Kubuntu planning to embrace it because our Ubuntu friends did? Do you think it's a neat idea?
<Riddell> mhb: yes but its an upstream issue
<mhb> hrm.
<mhb> okay
<fdoving> what is it?
<nixternal> if we don't implement it, we would be the only distro not doing so it seems now
<fdoving> i already hate apparmor.
<mhb> I guess I'm the only unix loving person around :o)
<txwikinger> Happy Easter folks
<nixternal> happy easter to you too txwikinger
<ScottK2> nixternal: What all uses it?  If it's just used by KDE4, then I'd go FFe.
<nixternal> smb4k is a kde3 apps
<nixternal> a fairly popular one
<ScottK2> OK.
<nixternal> if I can just ffe it that is great, otherwise I have to do the entire security route and cherry pick through the repos
<mhb> happy easter
<ScottK2> nixternal: Apply engineering judgement and look at the risk.
<ScottK2> happy Easter mhb
<nixternal> that's what I am doing now
<ScottK2> nixternal: You tell me what the best answer is.  If there are regressions are you up for chasing them?
<mhb> fdoving: it somehow elevates an applications privileges using the panacea of the day, D-Bus
<mhb> fdoving: which I'm sure will complicate code and slow down the system so we can have this nice unlocking like OS X does
<mhb> fdoving: all above personal opinions of a person sceptical of most of the "wow" technologies Ubuntu is adapting
<fdoving> it most certainly is better than kdesudo anyway. so if keeping that is an option  i'll vote for policykit-integration :)
<mhb> why so?
<fdoving> kdesudo sucks.
<mhb> you mean the concept is better than sudoing?
<mhb> or
<mhb> the app is not good
<mhb> two different things, I think
<fdoving> or the app is not good. a complete rewrite to use policykit would probably be a good thing :)
<mhb> you mean rewriting ALL the apps that want more privileges is better?
<nixternal> ScottK2: you want to know who did the sync request that killed my changes in smb4k?
<nixternal> a cookie if you can guess :)
<mhb> nixternal: I'd say it was me, but I wasn't, so I blame you
<Riddell> apachelogger: accepted gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<fdoving> mhb: not unless upstream starts depending on it. we can't rewrite KDE to work with it.
<mhb> I still think we're doing too many "wow! New dbus thing, let's adopt it!" decisions
<mhb> we as in both Kubuntu and KDE
<Riddell> I'd say not enough
<fdoving> kde already use dbus everywhere. dbus is nice.
<mhb> Riddell: when last we have decided something that speeds the system up, that simplifies code?
 * mhb doesn't remember
<fdoving> using something else to do that kind of stuff is just plain stupid.
<mhb> sure, this whole rights concept in UNIX never worked
<mhb> let's abandon it
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks :)
<fdoving> what happens with ubuntu is that their upstream, gnome relies on policykit. they can't ignore it.
<mhb> fdoving: so I guess I should shut up and not ignore it, too?
<fdoving> mhb: my opinion is that this is a kde issue. discuss it there. send a i-dont-ever-want-policykit-support mail to kde-core-devel
<mhb> ah, I forgot, this is not a discussion channel
<Riddell> mhb: kde 4
<apachelogger> the need for discussion is a usability issue IMO
<fdoving> i didn't mean that we shouldn't discuiss it. but i don't think it makes sense for kubuntu to implement policykit in kde. also if kde starts depending on policykit we can't remove it.
 * mhb gets back to CS theory, where elegant solutions are appreciated
<mhb> fdoving: I'm afraid I'm not on the right secret MLs, so I tend to discuss stuff here.
<fdoving> brb. move to the correct gate.
<mhb> it's totally offtopic, but I'm feeling more and more detached from KDE (and GNOME) because of the decisions the project make
<mhb> what I think is that they're trading old and very functional concepts for bling
<mhb> and they're not looking into the future much
<mhb> I'm fairly sure PolicyKit will be replaced by yet another concept in KDE 5
<mhb> because why not? It'll get rewritten anyway
<Riddell> KDE doesn't have any secret technical mailing lists
<mhb> Riddell: I'm sure they're just talking about the philosophy of life there, nothing techinical :o) What I mean is, every decision related to KDE is technical to an extent, and there are secret mailing lists where those are being made
<mhb> Riddell: it's all about how you treat the people - if they treat me as second class, as a non-member, I'm not willing to promote them.
<Nightrose> mhb: what stops you from getting in?
<Riddell> that's quite a serious acusation, and i can assure you it's not true
<mhb> Riddell: so you say nothing techical whatsoever is discussed there?
<Riddell> mhb: correct, the e.v. list is quite strictly controlled for that
<mhb> Riddell: good
<mhb> although I'd prefer if there was a way I could see for myself
<mhb> and not just me, everyone
<Riddell> you want to see what e.v. discuss?  here http://ev.kde.org/reports/2006.php
<Riddell> http://ev.kde.org/reports/2007.php
<mhb> and that's certainly all of it
<mhb> no other discussions were there
<mhb> nah, I'm fairly sure there were other ones, even if it were "unimportant", I still can't see for myself
<Riddell> that's all that was discussed at those meetings
<mhb> see for oneself means seeing without having to trust an insider
<mhb> forget it
<mhb> it's just my personal definition of "free software" as in "uncensored"
<fdoving> nice, dbus-daemon segfaulted.
<mhb> Riddell: also, I don't think KDE 4 is any faster than KDE 3, perhaps by a small constant
<mhb> Riddell: but forget that as well
<mhb> it's just me
<mhb> have I ruined your mood or something? :o)
<Riddell> moi?  I'm in bed with a beautiful girl, my mood is good
 * yuriy wonders why/how he's on irc if that's so
<nixternal> Riddell: simmer down!
<jussio1> Riddell: your laptop? :P
<Riddell> beautiful girl and laptop and I just killed ktip
 * ScottK2 wonders if the laptop has a camera.
<Riddell> my mood is good
<nixternal> hahaha, buhbye ktip!
 * jussio1 leaves...
<Riddell> no camera
<Riddell> krissy would dump me if i did
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Riddell> shes lovely
<nixternal> I haven't heard the word "dump" in reference to ending a relationship since high school :p
<nixternal> Riddell: you been drinkin' the Irn again?
<Riddell> krissy wrote it
<nixternal> Riddell: you are so KDE it isn't even funny, your girlfriend's name even starts with a K :)
<mhb> ah, the mood's up again :o)
<Riddell> shes ery proud of that
<Riddell> very
<nixternal> hehe, groovy
<nixternal> haha, my x calls my daughter vivi, so we were just chatting and it hit me, so I started calling her emacs...my daughter didn't get it but my x did
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<nixternal> I would call her Kate, but that is my other x's name, and my other x, whom I am working at reconciling with, would kill me
<nosrednaekim> heh
<mhb> too many variables :o)
<mhb> label the other one y
<mhb> so we know which is which .o)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nosrednaekim> y should x be named y?
<mhb> or perhaps indexes
<mhb> the relationship is a complex equation, after all
<ScottK2> Riddell: I'm testing the updated kdebase with cjwatson's man page change now.  I'll likely upload it later today.
<Riddell> ScottK2: great
<mhb> but luckily, there's always a solution
<mhb> the fundamental theorem of relationships guarantees that
<nosrednaekim> mhb: women == sqrt(evil)?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: like that one too
<nixternal> mhb: you just expressed a new level of geek, when you request variables for relationships :p
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: you running hardy? how do the ati drivers work with suspend?
<nixternal> ati/radeon or fglrx?
<nosrednaekim> fglrx
<nixternal> fglrx sucks so I don't use it
<nixternal> never tested suspend
<nixternal> fglrx + KDE 4 + compositing == freezes for me
<nixternal> that is on amd64 though
<nosrednaekim> are we releaseing a beta close to april 1st?
<nixternal> why, you have a good joke to go with it?
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<nixternal> I am already planning on "Microsoft chooses GPL" one
<nosrednaekim> turn the whole KDE4 CD into "OMG PONIES" and pink fluffy bunny theme XD
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> that is a good one...didn't we do that for one release before?
<nosrednaekim> not while I have been around
<nosrednaekim> ~2 years
<nixternal> maybe that was the naked people one or something I am thinking of
<nosrednaekim> since the communtiy CD is user supported and all, does it fall victim to the UI freeze?
<nixternal> not if it is a joke I wouldn't think
<nixternal> though we just did some UI changes which totally hozed all of our documentation, and there is nothing that can be done to fix it
 * nosrednaekim goes to check out the release schedult
<nixternal> ^^ that was a joke btw
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> it doesn't say when the next RC/beta is coming
<nosrednaekim> who would I have to ask to do a thing like that?
<ScottK2> kdebase uploaded.
 * ScottK2 crosses fingers ...
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ubuntu?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Riddell>    April 17th
<Riddell> ReleaseCandidate,
<Riddell>  
<Riddell>    April 24th  FinalRelease
<apachelogger> Riddell: the ruby bindings have no soversions, though the libs' name changed from korundum.rb to korundum4.rb ... should I name the package libkorundum4-ruby1.8?
<apachelogger> or libkorundum4-0-ruby1.8 ... woah that looks awful
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno, is there a Debian Ruby policy?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there is really a policy for everything :D
<dasKreech> Is there a policy for exceptions to policy making?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ah, ok, I was looking at a ubuntu page an it was a bit old
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> apparently libkorundum0-ruby1.8 shouldn't have been named libkorundum0 but libkorundum-ruby1.8
<apachelogger> this is all going to end in one big mess
<apachelogger> well, there is the problem -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: if its messy just leave it as it is and let the Debian maintainer sort it out
<apachelogger> :P
<Riddell> else we risk messing it up the wrong way
<apachelogger> Riddell: ultimately I make everything explode, so nothing to worry about
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: so, I guess if there isn't going to be a beta released then, it be kinda hard to do a april fool's release?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: if you have a comedy april 1st joke we can upload that easily enough
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: did you fix anything in system-config-priner-applet-kde?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: yeah, I did, as well as added a feature commit. you can now pause jobs that are being "processed"
<Riddell> rdieter: has fedora packaged python-kde4?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: you set APPDIR="/home/michael/kubuntu/kde-port", do you know why you had to do that, didn't if os.path.exists("system-config-printer.ui"): APPDIR="."  work?
<rdieter> Riddell: python-kde4?  Is that kdebindings and/or PyKDE4 or something else?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ah,ok, I was just going to change around the Kde4 theme to being Pink and all...I guess I can just send someone a modified kubuntu-default-settings (or is there an equivalient package for kde4?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: no, it didn't...
<Riddell> rdieter: its in kdebindings yes
<nosrednaekim> oh wait... maybe it would have if I would of commented out your line...
<rdieter> Riddell: then, yes.
<rdieter> Riddell: for system-config-printer-applet-kde ?  :)
<Riddell> rdieter: yes, I want to put it into KDE 4.1 and I'm wondering if its a good idea to make it a pykde app or keep it pyqt
<rdieter> Riddell: for kde-4.1 would be fabulous (imo).
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: oh, the one thing I added was "--show" so that I wouldn't have to start a print job to see the GUI. It would be better if I could make a dbus call to pop up a already running instance, I guess and I'll look into that.
<rdieter> if so, makes sense to go pykde... I assume that pykde would buy you some nice features and other benefits than sticking with pyqt.
<rdieter> Riddell: for me, I'd be happy either way.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I've merged trunk from your branch
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: uhh, let me disable something before you package it up. I have a Printer pptions tab now that really doesn't do anything (and all the widgets on it are disabled) I should probably hide it for the time being.
<dasKreech> nosrednaekim: Put up a theme that looks like Luna :)
<nosrednaekim> dasKreech: nah...M$ jokes are kinda old...
<nosrednaekim> i'm gonna do the "Hippy Horse" release.... OMG ponies and fluffy bunny plasma theme :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I'm just looking at the applet today
<nosrednaekim> oh, alright.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: but do let me know when its ready for a package update
<yuriy> i feel like pink and fluffy bunnies has already been overdone on planetkde
<nosrednaekim> ok, should be soon.
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: I semi-agree....but not everyone reads planetKDE
<Riddell> pink and fluffy is good, but we've yet to successfully package a pre-configured plasma theme
<Riddell> actually, maybe I'm wrong, apachelogger did have that in the first version of kde4 k-d-s
<apachelogger> Riddell: wasn't working
<apachelogger> the problem is that one has to create a fullfeatured plasmarc and unfortunately plasmarc holds quite static position values of the applets
<nosrednaekim> :(... I didnt think of that....
<apachelogger> s/plasmarc/plasma-appletsrc
<apachelogger> but theming works :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: which name to use for the Qt C# bindings?
<apachelogger> qyoto? kdebindings-kde4-qyoto?
<apachelogger> libqyoto?... again I can't find a soversion
<Riddell> apachelogger: same as currently, libqyoto4.3-cil
<Riddell> apachelogger: and obviously copy as much as you can from the current qyoto packaging
<apachelogger> ah, there is already a qyoto package :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, sorry thought you knew
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: so the kdebindings should superseed the current package?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, qyoto doesn't make releases any more it seems other than kdebindings
<Riddell> which is how it should be, not all confusing like pykde
<apachelogger> :)
<dasKreech> !info hello hardy
<ubotu> hello (source: hello): The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-2 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 584 kB
<jjesse> afternoon
<jjesse> happy easter for those that celebrate
<jussio1> hrm, saw on the release notes that there was some compiz settings manager. I dont seem to have it...
<jussio1> happy easter jjesse
<jjesse> thanks and you to jussio1
<jussio1> :)
<Riddell> jussio1: desktop-effects-kde
<Riddell> hi jjesse, sorry about the book issues, unfortunately last minute changes are the nature of this cycle :(
<jussio1> Riddell: curious, its the newest already.. am I missing something?
<jussio1> :/
<Riddell> jussio1: is it in your kmenu->System menu?
<jussio1> ahh, yeah, should it not be in system settings though?
<jjesse> Riddell: no problems, i didn't want to sound like i was complaining about how kde4 works and looks
<jjesse> i love it
<jjesse> just a little frustrated about having to redo it
<Riddell> jussio1: ideally yes
<jussio1> Riddell: ok. is that planned? is there something I can do to help it along?
<Riddell> jussio1: can't be done in kde 3 (the app is written in qt 4), doing it in kde 4 would need a libpythonise port
<jussio1> oh. ok :(
<dasKreech> jjesse: What happened with the book?
<dasKreech> KDE4 changes?
<jjesse> dasKreech: yeah.... long story need to redo what i did
 * dasKreech nods
<Riddell> oh well, can't use KApplication, it loads QtDbus which breaks when python-dbus is loaded
<travlr> Hi all. Question: Is Hardy-beta mostly stable ... no real problems to speak of?
<Riddell> travlr: yes
<dasKreech> travlr: For today :)
<travlr> thank you
<travlr> dasKreech: und danka zu dich.
<travlr> Another Question: Is deb packaging using CMake now for KDE4, or is it still based on autoconf, etc. blah?
<dasKreech> welkomm
<travlr> Ok, I see something mentioned in the PackageingGuide about CMake now, but no CDBS yet? Is all the info in the KubuntuPackagingGuide up to date?
<Riddell> travlr: KDE 4 uses CMake, KubuntuPackagingGuide is obsolete
<travlr> Where to go for up to date info. if any?
<travlr> debian dev pages?
<jussio1> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<travlr> ubotu: thanks. is it up to date for KDE4 though?
<Riddell> ide/KDE
<Riddell> travlr: KubuntuPackagingGuide is a redirect to PackagingGuide/KDE and its not badly up to date
<Riddell> " You can get a suitable kde.mk by downloading the source for kde4libs and copying debian/cdbs."
<travlr> Ridell: ok thank you I want to start packaging all my local source builds if CMake is being used now. I never did want to learn autoconf blah.
<jeroen-> is Keep still the default installed backup tool?
<jeroen-> in Hardy?
<Riddell> jeroen-: in kde3 kubuntu yes
<jeroen-> Riddell: thanks
<jeroen-> I was just wondering, because it wasnt a new version
<yuriy> shall i fix the LTS typo in UWN?
<seele> anyone here do anything with amarok (besides use it)
<Riddell> yuriy: what's the typo?
<Riddell> seele: apachelogger, Nightrose
<seele> Riddell: yeah, got Nightrose's attention but thanks
<yuriy> Riddell: that it says Kubuntu 8.04 LTS Beta release
<yuriy> as somebody pointed out on the ml
<Riddell> yuriy: go ahead
<yuriy> just making sure some crazy magic didn't in fact just happen
<nosrednaekim> whats the "default settings" in hardy for kde4?
<nosrednaekim> the default settings package that is
<apachelogger> same as for KDE 3
<nosrednaekim> same package?
<apachelogger> yes
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nixternal> OK, where are my python mastahs?
 * Riddell hides
<nosrednaekim> i'm not a master... but maybe I can help
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/lpgpg
<nixternal> take a look at that and provide feedback...
<nixternal> just a script to download gpg keys and install them from whatever team you provide as an argument
<nixternal> messing around with urllib
<nosrednaekim> I thought you had given up on python
<dasKreech> he likes to wrangle
<nixternal> hehe
<nosrednaekim> oh... nice! embedded kate in konqueror4....
<nosrednaekim> beautiful syntax coloring...
<nixternal> when it works it is nice :)
<dasKreech> didn't we have that in kde3 ?
<nixternal> ya
<dasKreech> oh what happened to kwrite?
<nosrednaekim> yeah..... well I hated konq3 for web
<dasKreech> it's all pow-wah-ful and sexy
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: you don't really need the __name__ ==__main__  part, but other wise it looks nice a slick :)
<nixternal> trying not to do C/C++ stuff was a bit tricky in there...but I did that w/o using a book or the internet...just using the api docs
<nosrednaekim> looks nice, but instead of telling the person to run that command, you COULD just run it yourself.
<nixternal> well, now what I am going to do is play with created a gui and what not for it...probably not distribution worthy anyways
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-16
<burba> can i join the testing team
<nhandler> burba_: It is an open team on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-testers
<nhandler> burba: You will also want to read https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<burba> ok thank you
<burba> how to i join the testing team
<nhandler> burba: It is an open team on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-testers
<jjesse> to upgrade from one release to another is it upgrade-manager -d?
<nhandler> jjesse: What release are you trying to upgrade to and from?
<jjesse> 8.10 to 9.04
<jjesse> that's the supported way correct?
<nhandler> Yeah, update-manager -d should work
<nhandler> You might need the -c flag too
<jjesse> ah now the upgrade would work, but once 9.04 is released, will it just be update-manager -d
<jjesse> correct?
<nhandler> I don't think -d is needed once it is released. -d = upgrade to the devel release
<jjesse> ah
<nhandler> jjesse: The wiki for intrepid was telling people to do 'sudo do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to Intrepid after it was released
<jjesse> nhandler: awesomethat's what i need
<jjesse> ah and to do a developmental upgrade its sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jjesse> and when you do the sudo do-release-upgrade -d it will change your sources.list to jaunty :)
<nhandler> Now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever upgraded using the supported methods. I've usually upgraded pre-alpha
<burba> #kubuntu-team
<nixternal> maco: thanks for the quick reply :)
 * dtchen spots another core
<maco> no problem
<maco> core? oh you want an uploader
<dtchen> so nixternal...mind uploading a debdiff for me?
<dtchen> (bug 343254)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343254 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343254
<nixternal> is this some of your crack? and where the hell are your upload rights?
<maco> they expired a year ago
<nixternal> dtchen: building now
<dtchen> nixternal: ok. the only diff between that version and the one already built in my ppa (0.9.14-0ubuntu12~crimsun1) is in debian/changelog.
<nixternal> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131799/
<nixternal> don't know if that is a booged hook, or those are purposely missing
<dtchen> from which package?
<nixternal> damn script
<dtchen> yeah, the output there is not helpful
<dtchen> e.g., pulseaudio ships those gzipped
<dtchen> and libpulsecore9 ships the actual library
<nixternal> dtchen: you are right, that package is good to go...i shall upload it now for you
<dtchen> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> Successfully uploaded packages
<nixternal> done
<a|wen> ryanakca: i saw the failures... they are fixed in an extra upload of the affected packages
<a|wen> shouldn't we get libopensync-plugin-kdepim removed. as far as i can see, it is for kde3 version of kdepim; and we can not upgrade to a new version as we need to match the version of opensync in the archive
<Tm_T> a|wen: it have to be removed
<Tm_T> opensync is not supported in kdepim atm
<a|wen> Tm_T: thought so
<Tm_T> at all, it might work, but that would be like winning in lottery
<a|wen> Tm_T: currently uninstallable
<Tm_T> I wonder why
<Tm_T> a|wen: kdepim is depending on it?
<a|wen> Tm_T: i hope not...
<Tm_T> hmm, so why it is uninstallable?
<a|wen> Tm_T: depends on libkcal2b (>= 4:3.5.7) which does not exist
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> madness
<a|wen> jup
<a|wen> no it has no reverse depends though; which is a good thing
<Tm_T> a|wen: so it just needs to be nuked
<a|wen> Tm_T: i think so ... i'll just try to do a rebuild and see if that produces anything usable; if not i'm filing a "nuke request!
<a|wen> quickly granted ... rebuild not possible
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> Akonadi folks are trying to make it to do the job, so kdepim doesn't need to know about those itself
<a|wen> uh oh, cool ... i want that :)
<Tm_T> there should be some alpha-state google support already
<Tm_T> haven't tested it yet though
<a|wen> okay... hopefully something to come for 4.4 if we are lucky...
<Tm_T> 4.3 possibly
<a|wen> let's hope
<Tm_T> gah, so much things I would like to help but I cannot because of time and especially money ):
<a|wen> Tm_T: bug 343578 ... do you think it looks fine?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343578 in libopensync-plugin-kdepim "[source+binary removal] libopensync-plugin-kdepim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343578
<Tm_T> fine by me
<a|wen> should we remove it from intrepid as well ... or is that more hassle than necessary?
 * Lure likes qtcurve
<Tm_T> a|wen: should be removed from everywhere it doesn't work IMO
<a|wen> done! ... and ubuntu-archive is subscribed
<yao_ziyuan> can i run update-notifier (not update-notifier-kde) at kde startup for update notification?
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> just make it run, needs some tweaking in .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autorun/ dir
<yao_ziyuan> i just added it in System Settings > Autostart
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: .desktop file?
<Tm_T> bah
<raphink> jjesse: thanks
<jussi01> unbelievable...
 * jussi01 wonders who the ssh maintainer is so he can get grumpy...
<Riddell> debian I expect
<jussi01> Riddell: can you explain why you might expect this to change from commas to spaces? AllowGroups
<jussi01>              This keyword can be followed by a list of group name patterns,
<jussi01>              separated by spaces.
<jussi01> in ssh?
 * jussi01 had to go get physical access to the server after an ssh update killed it...
<Riddell> I've no idea
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you think you have time to sponsor the gtk2-engines-qtcurve portion of bug 342473?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342473 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release (QtCurve 0.62.2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342473
<Riddell> can do
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> I must say 1 hours is the shortest time I've had to wait until promotion for an MIR
<JontheEchidna> I guess it shows just how badly gtk-qt-engine was hated :D
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I accidentally the whole kdmgreet scaling
<JontheEchidna> better mark it off your notes plasmoid :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: Tonio_ says "I just uploded everything required."
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: He might have commented on the wrong bug
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but he didn't upload gtk2-engines-qtcurve?
<JontheEchidna> If he did it must be taking forever to publish
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think he might have been wanting to comment on the MIR/default setting/desktop seed bug
<JontheEchidna> he did upload all of that
<JontheEchidna> And I don't see 0.62.2 published
<JontheEchidna> or pending
<ryanakca> a|wen: splendid :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: where's the .orig for that?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, oops
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: attached
<jussi01> hrm, wasnt today the day they were supposed to come back to us to say if we get sponsorship to uds?
<ScottK> Riddell: There were some bits of it stuck in New, but I was a bit confused by it and what the overrides should be so I didn't touch it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: bits of which?>
<ScottK> One of the qtcurve packages.
<Riddell> don't see any now
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> yep.  gone now.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: what's the problem with gtk2-engines-qtcurve ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I saw that your upload is lost somewhere....
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the 0.60.2 update never made it, it seems
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: launchpad says it's built, but it doesn't appear in the archives
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum, I have 0.60.2 here
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: was I supposed to upload something else ? :)
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.com/m6aa9898f
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: just wondering where is your last upload....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: oh no right I have 0.60.0
<JontheEchidna> Well I never actually asked you to sponsor the 0.60.2 bugfix release so I guess you weren't *supposed* to
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: well afaik, it was uploaded, and built.... there is a problem with the archives on that point...
<JontheEchidna> weird
<JontheEchidna> Riddell re-upped, so hopefully everything will be good now
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum I just looked again... I probably made the confusion between kde-style-qtcurve (which was indeed uploaded) and gtk2-engines-qtcurve...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I slept 5 hours for the all last 4 nights.... that explains :'(
<freeflying> Tonio_: your redraw issue with qt-4.5 fixed?
<Tonio_> freeflying: still happens a bit, but not that much...
<freeflying> Tonio_: it always happen here, and cause a some other issues too, confirmed with other distro's user
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but when I said "uploaded everything", I was talking about the 3 packages I mentionned, not the gtk2-engines-qtcurve itself... sorry for the confusion...
<ScottK> Do we want the patch in Debian Bug 448555?
<ubottu> Debian bug 448555 in libqt4-core "libqt4-core: fonts are not hinted, therefore blurry and ugly" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/448555
<freeflying> do u think qt-4.5 is too bleeding edge?
<ScottK> We've already jumped to 4.5, so it's water under the bridge at this point.
 * ScottK hopes that translates.
<freeflying> ScottK: you don't have the redraw issue?
 * ScottK isn't on Jaunty, so no.
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: remind me: if only rebuild is needed, can buildd admin just give-back, or is no-change upload required?
<ScottK> Lure: Did it fail to build?
<Lure> ScottK: no, rebuild due to transition to exiv2 0.18
<ScottK> That needs an upload then.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, thanks for confirming
<Lure> ScottK: and "build1" version tags are still used for packages that do not have ubuntu specific change, right?
<Lure> freeflying: redraw issue: on intel card?
<freeflying> Lure: yes
<Lure> freeflying: I have this also on x200s - see bug 279727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279727 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Display Corruption w/ Intel 4700MHD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279727
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have any hints on how to set arch specific build flags with cmake?  kde-style-skulpture could use the same fix cjwatson did to qt4-x11, but I've no idea how to apply it.
<Riddell> ScottK: I think you'd have to set it in debian/rules
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> if DEB_ARCH is hppa  CMAKE_ARGS += -DCFLAGS=foo
<Riddell> obviously that's psudo code
<ScottK> If anyone has time to look into it, that'd be great as it'll be a day or two probably before I can get to it.
<seele> maco: i didn't understand the change of the dc loco from the nu loco.. are all the central eastern locos being removed from northeast?
<maco> seele: the northeast one is dead
<maco> this gets dc loco to stop having "dead ubuntu community" listed on its front page
<seele> i didn't realise northeast was a real loco, just a group of locos
<maco> cuz well...far as i can tell..dc loco is at least somewhat still alive
<seele> yeah it is.. they still maintain the ubuntu lab and i think kevin still does some things
<maco> at one point we were organizing locos by regions in the US, but that was abandoned
<maco> i realized im still an admin on NU so i figured id get us off the dead list
<ia> hello. i decided to test latest dev version of kubuntu in live cd mode - i've downloaded iso image, correctly wrote it to usb flash, insert flash in pc and booted; after init window plays music and screen goes black, but mouse cursor is still visible an movable, but nothing happens - screen just black and glow. so, if anybody clashed with this already, i will be very appreciate for any clues.
<nixternal> ia: did you use a beta release or one of the daily releases?
<nixternal> i just did a beta install from usb this weekend and it was fine
<ia> nixternal: it's a alpha-6
<nixternal> hrmm, it worked fine here...what video card are you using on that system?
<ia> it's i945 intel chipset.
<ia> nixternal: btw, tty-s working and switching fine
<nixternal> hrmm, I will have to give my laptop a go and see if it is having issues...I did have issues with the older intel chipsets after my last install which was about a month ago
<nixternal> what about restarting x? have you given that a shot yet?
<nixternal> take a look at the ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are any errors
<Riddell> ia: check in /var/crash did plasma crash?
<ia> nixternal: well, i don't think that problem in chipset or in video subsystem - screen however looks like works fine - it's just doesn't show desktop :-)
<ia> Riddell: wait a few minutes :-)
<ia> Riddell: yep, there is two crash-files - plasma and nepomukservicestub.
<Riddell> ia: I think plasma will start if you  rm /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<Riddell> you can use  alt-F2  konsole  to get a terminal in the X session
<Riddell> then you can start  plasma
<JontheEchidna> Updating to the latest packages should also fix it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh?  what changes?
<JontheEchidna> There's a patch for the startup crash
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.2.1a-0ubuntu6
<JontheEchidna> which I need to backport to kubuntu-experimental
<Riddell> ia: so try again with today's daily-live CD
<ia> Riddell: i've removed (backed up, actually) plasma-appletsrc and restart X-server - now desktop works :-) thanks. but AFAIU, now I have no working plasma, right?
<Riddell> if your desktop works then you have a working plasma
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: your gtk-qtcurve looks nothing like mine
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: rly?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if I rm .config/qtcurve* it reverts to your screenshot style
<JontheEchidna> ah. I seem to remember that the author did change the defaults for the 0.62.x releases
<JontheEchidna> so maybe you had older defaults?
<dAskreeCh> cute
<dAskreeCh> Kubuntu is a beating stick
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I guess so
<JontheEchidna> The KDE icon mapping in pure Qt apps is pretty cool too
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's if you have the kde style installed
<JontheEchidna> and are using it as your Qt theme
<JontheEchidna> so many themes
 * dAskreeCh chuckles at the things people blame ubuntu for
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I personally switched to qtcurve for kde...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I prefer oxygen, but having a nice unified theme accross all widgets is more important imho :)
<JontheEchidna> I personally just use Firefox until I am sick and tired of it, then use Konq until I get sick and tired of it :P
<JontheEchidna> rinse, repeat
<JontheEchidna> otherwise I don't really use any GTK apps
<Riddell> nixternal: do you still get random corruption on the screen?
<nixternal> Riddell: not at all
<Riddell> humph
<cernui> BTW, are the file type associations fixed for firefox in kubuntu?
<cernui> I mean, after installing Firefox, the programs associated for, let's say, pdf, were not set in my box
<cernui> Not sure a clean way of implementing it on Firefox package (distro autodetection and mime association changes)
<JontheEchidna> most likely one would need to make a kubufox like ubuntu has ubufox
<Riddell> firefox needs to use xdg-open I think was the conclusion when we looked at that
<cernui> Didn't know that one
<dAskreeCh> Why don't we have a kubufox
<dAskreeCh>  as I recall yo ucan get Firefox to use KDE's file dialog
<dAskreeCh> That alone would be worth it
<JontheEchidna> The file dialog thing is an iffy hack
<dAskreeCh> How iffy?
<dAskreeCh> Also while we are on KDE integration what's going on with OO.o I heard they turned off KDE stuff for automated builds?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the OO.o KDE4 integration crashed OO.o on startup
<JontheEchidna> so they reverted back to KDE3 integration
<dAskreeCh> Oh
<dAskreeCh> That's what that was
<dAskreeCh> I didn't know they had KDE4 integration in the works :)
<cumulus007> Ehm, could someone help me? Firefox won't start anymore. It says this:
<dAskreeCh>  The kde.openoffice.org site is pretty dead
<JontheEchidna> which unfortunately means we probably won't be able to kick kde3 kdelibs off the CD :(
<cumulus007> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<cumulus007> I think this has to deal with XUL, so I checked if it is installed
 * dAskreeCh suggest kicking OO.o off ^_^
<cumulus007> It wasn't, but after installing, it still doesn't work and complains about the same error
<JontheEchidna> dAskreeCh: lol
<JontheEchidna> if only KOffice2 were a replacement for OOo
<dAskreeCh> :-)
<cumulus007> I really need firefox, because I have a bottle of fruit juice here, and that has a code on it which I must enter on a website. I can win a trip to Spain or something :P That site doesn't work with Konqi
<JontheEchidna> cumulus007: you might have more luck in #ubuntu or something, I don't think anyone in here is a real FF expert
<dAskreeCh> cumulus007: Install epiphany ?
<JontheEchidna> you could try using the arora browser, it's pretty good
<cumulus007> I got that
<cumulus007> will check it in arora
<cumulus007> Why does Konqueror stick on KHTML
<cumulus007> it pretty sucks
<Riddell> a combination of political and technical reasons
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a patch we use at work to let firefox use xdg-open for every file format..
<Riddell> Tonio_: poke it in the direction of asac?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's a patch on sources, unlikelly to be applied...
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not, but I'm pretty sure he'll be affraid by it ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I send it to him by email...
<cumulus007> hmm, no luck with my code
<dAskreeCh> cumulus007: Quite a few reasons
<Tonio_> Riddell: also the patch would also be effecive for gnome, nd that's useless, firefox can see gnome file associations via gnome-vfs...
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I'll ping him on that point
 * Tonio_ has to go... seya
<cumulus007> btw, my nepomuk crashes all the time with a segfault
<cumulus007> anyone noticing the same?
 * dAskreeCh played with Nepomuk pre KDE 4.1 and hasn't had it on since
<Riddell> yes, nepomuk crash is a problem
<dAskreeCh> Not so much that I don't like nepomuk I just don't like strigi
<Riddell> we need to look into the new backend
<dAskreeCh> The non Java one?
<cumulus007> I want to search trhough my folders, like I did on GNOME with Tracker :|
<Riddell> dAskreeCh: yes
<ScottK> cumulus007: Without it seizing totally control of your hard drive and totally killing system performance, I assume?
<cumulus007> uhu
<JontheEchidna> Wow, there have been two upstream releases of QtCurve since we updated already...
<JontheEchidna> bugfix ones too
<JontheEchidna> bug 343761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343761 in ubuntu "problem with gtk style. GTK Style breaks on restart " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343761
<valgaav> QtCurve will not be a long term solution I hope ?
<valgaav> just for jaunty ?
<JontheEchidna> Until something better shows up
<valgaav> qt-gtk-engine is imho better
<valgaav> it just doesn't work for ff tb and OOo
<valgaav> and works for all the rest of gtk+ apps I tried
<JontheEchidna> it crashes gnome-appearance-settings
<JontheEchidna> er, properties
<valgaav> why would anyone want to use that in kde4 environment?
<JontheEchidna> they wouldn't
<JontheEchidna> but those with gnome and kde would be affected
<JontheEchidna> and in fact are
<ScottK> qt-gtk-engine is also rather dead upstream, isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> that too
<valgaav> well that's just considering gnome now has Qgtkstyle ...
<valgaav> .... so sad
<blueyed> wow, gtk2-engines-qtcurve is nice..! (and fixes all the issues I've been having with gtk-qt-engine) - hoping that users do not need to manually replace them?! (I've done so yesterday manually). Thanks!
<JontheEchidna> blueyed: I'm not sure. Users of alpha 6 and earlier may have to set it manually, but from beta1 on it should be default
<ryanakca> Is it reasonable to have a package depend on python-kde4-dev ? Or should it only be python-kde4, with python-kde4-dev as a B-D?
<blueyed> JontheEchidna: and on upgrades? I think it could need some conflicts/replaces?!
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it would be right to make gtk-qt-engines uninstallable if you have qtcurve
<JontheEchidna> it would be nice if we could get some testing to see what does happen on an upgrade
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: It should be fine. system-config-printer-kde already depends on it
<JontheEchidna> and its in the default install
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: *nod*, I'm packaging it for Debian (experimental) so that we can get it into Kubuntu during Karmic.
<a|wen> fabo: hi; are you planning on doing an updated snapshot for experimental within the next few days? if not i need to start cherrypicking for example kde revision 940069
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=940069&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 940069 | Should fix a bug reported by Wesley Wang on kile-devel where chinese characters were being discarded as they were typed.
<blueyed> JontheEchidna: I think this is essential, since usability improves _a lot_ with gtk2-engines-qtcurve. I'll check it out (upgrading in a virtualbox that is).
<JontheEchidna> blueyed: It would be very much appreciated :)
<blueyed> JontheEchidna: I'm testing Intrepid=>Jaunty, correct?
<JontheEchidna> yea
<Riddell> ryanakca: pykde system-settings modules need python-kde4-dev to run (would be nice to fix that)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you take a look at bug 343797 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343797 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release of QtCurve (0.62.4)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343797
<JontheEchidna> deja vu :P
<Lure> Riddell: are you archive-admin? Can you sync one package for me?
<Riddell> Lure: could do
<Lure> Riddell: great - bug 309684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309684 in exiv2 "FFe and sync request for exiv2 0.18 from Debian Experimental" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309684
<ryanakca> Riddell: Could you give me a brief overview of how I'd fix that?
<Lure> ScottK: around?
<Riddell> ryanakca: it's loading libpython2.5.so but it should load libpython2.5.so.1
<Riddell> ryanakca: the code for that will be hidden somewhere in pykde, you'd need to ask sime for a pointer
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, I'll take a stab at it. No garantees, but a stab is better than nothing :)
<Riddell> also I think our kdebindings needs changed from python 2.5 to 2.6
<seele> are there any agenda items for the meeting tomorrow?
<Riddell> "things to do before beta"
<JontheEchidna> also membership consideration for Quintasan
<seele> sounds like all technical stuff
<astrobear> i haven't found this bug on launchpad, when i logout of kde.. i end up having to restart because it doesn't go to kdm
<astrobear> it goes to this blank screen where if i type anything it goves a funny symbol like [^G] [A^], etc
<JontheEchidna> got nvidia^?
<astrobear> yes
<astrobear> and what's with the nvidia logo when i booting up o.O
<JontheEchidna> I've had that problem since kde 4.0.0
<JontheEchidna> it only seems to affect nvidia cards though
<astrobear> odd
<ScottK> Lure: Vaguely.
<astrobear> i don't like having to ctl-alt-backspace
<astrobear> my kde session isn't saved that way
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<astrobear> any plans to fix it?
<astrobear> i wouldn't mind trying to fix it
<Lure> ScottK: just clarification: do I need another ack for bug 343549, or is single ack from ubuntu-release enough?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343549 in pyexiv2 "FFe for pyexiv2 0.1.3 (preconditioned with exiv2 0.18 FFe)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343549
<ScottK> For Main, one is enough.
<Lure> ScottK: package is in universe
<ScottK> Two then.
<JontheEchidna> astrobear: the nvidia drivers are closed-source, so not much we can do :(
 * Lure find that difference a bit strange, but ok
<Riddell> seele: you called the meeting, nothing from you?
<Lure> ScottK: ok, will wait for another ack
<nookie^> hi... im testing jaunty in vmware fusion... and it doesnt start... i mean loading icons are shown but then i get a black screen.. nothing is visible.. just that an application died.. is this known bug?
<seele> Riddell: i *organized* the meeting because people asked if we were going to have one
<markey> heya, got a technical question:
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: Yeah, and it should be fixed if you update to the latest packages
<seele> i don't have anything to talk about.
<markey> when trying to compile amarok (after installing all deps), one usually still misses "libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev"
<ScottK> The one wasn't Riddell was it Lure?  If it was, he can approve updates to KDE stuff on his own.
<markey> and this is not detected by our CMake checks
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: if i could only... im trying to boot live cd
<markey> which fault is it? KDE, ubuntu, amarok?
<nookie^> thats when i crash
<markey> s/which/whose
<Lure> ScottK: no, it was pitti
<Lure> ScottK: but no problem, I can wait
<ScottK> Which is odd if it's in Universe.
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: press alt+f2
<Lure> ScottK: it is linked with exiv2 FFe, which is in main
<astrobear> JontheEchidna: ah, good point. would #nvidia have any pull, maybe some nvidia devs are in there?
<JontheEchidna> you could launch konsole form there
<JontheEchidna> astrobear: dunno
<Lure> ScottK: and we need both, to make sense ;-)
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: another bug aswell... i have dedicated 8gb to my vmware and the only window i get up is that im out of space.. weird!
<Lure> Riddell: if you approve also bug 343549, even better ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343549 in pyexiv2 "FFe for pyexiv2 0.1.3 (preconditioned with exiv2 0.18 FFe)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343549
<Riddell> markey: I seem to remember that's because the old strigi didn't install some file that's needed
<markey> Riddell: ah, so this is going to "fix itself" in jaunty, you think?
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: check here http://image.x0r.se/img/9bd56acb2dca1f46521c0cea65a93f0e2b86e97d.png
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: This is with the live cd?
<Riddell> markey: I think it still needs something updated in the cmake module
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: yeah downloaded it 20 mins ago
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we may want to disable the low space kded module on the livecd. How would we do that?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I did that on friday
<JontheEchidna> oh, good
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: ^
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: Riddell: =)
<Riddell> nookie^: what live CD is that?
<nookie^> Riddell: just a sec let me send u the link
<nookie^> its alpha 6 jaunty
<nookie^> desktop cdd
<nookie^> cd
<nookie^> Riddell: this one  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso
<Riddell> nookie^: ok, so today's daily-live CD should fix that, want to rsync it and check?
<markey> Riddell: ok, if you have something for us that we amarok guys should fix (in cmake files), please keep us posted :)
<nookie^> Ridell sure i can i need you just to guide me but ill be back in 30 mins if it's okej,. need to go and buy some food
<nookie^> do u have maybe the link to daily-live cd which i can download?
<nookie^> it only take 10 mins to download
<Riddell> nookie^: see KubuntuFiles for rsync command
<Riddell> on wiki
<nookie^> Riddell: sure i will
<Riddell> cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live  to download
<nookie^> downloading ...
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: last time you said update-notifier can be used in kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: but just now i manually "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and apt-get tells me there are some updates, but i don't see update-notifier show up a tray icon
<nookie^> Riddell: works fine but i now get another small error
<nookie^> check here
<Riddell> markey: the FindStrigi cmake file seems to be written such that if strigi/streamanalyzer.h is installed it assumes all the strigi headers are installed
<nookie^> http://image.x0r.se/img/e351dfd15dc79b5526114a14e4eca06134cca1ed.png
<Riddell> fabo: I wonder if we should consolidate the strigi header packages ^^ ?
<nookie^> Ridell: another thing... why should i have battery icon there since my computer is only power supplied
<nookie^> ?
<Riddell> nixternal: seem that bug from nookie^ ?
<Riddell> nookie^: currently it's on for everyone, I'm going  to look if there's code to only add it for laptop users
<nookie^> Ridell: or to have 2 version allowed for download maybe.. 1 desktop 1 laptop
<Riddell> just for one configuration option?
<Riddell> seems a bit excessive :)
<nookie^> Ridell: i dont know what what's easier :P
<nookie^> hehe
<nookie^> okej... i will see if i can find any more bugs are report them
<Riddell> thanks (probably not hard though)
<nixternal> Riddell: interesting, it is happening to me as well
<nixternal> I am on it!!!
<nixternal> no need to fear, for I is here </cheasy line from Hackers>
<nixternal> cheesy too, or cheesey, or cheesie
<nixternal> ahhhh, I see why
<nixternal> we recently changed the doc location from /usr/share/doc/kde4 to /usr/share/doc/kde didn't we?
<nixternal> that will get fixed with the doc release
<nixternal> nookie^: did you create a bug report for that issue?
<ScottK> yao_ziyuan: If it's the Gnome update-notifier you're using it's because in Jaunty it doesn't have an icon anymore.
<ScottK> Yes, this is on purpose and please don't get me started.
<Lure> anbody plans to go to gran canaria?
 * Lure is considering to go with the family
<nookie^> nixternal: for which issue?
<nookie^> i hade 2?
<nookie^> had
<nixternal> the help stuff
<nixternal> docs, about-kubuntu
<nixternal> actually, all docs are broken
<nookie^> nixternal: i haven't =(
<nixternal> i can do it if needed
<nookie^> nixternal: please do so
<nixternal> roger that...thanks for pointing that out btw
<Riddell> Lure: hope so
<yao_ziyuan> ScottK ...
<ScottK> Wait a week and it'll open a window telling you about the updates.
<ScottK> From what I've seen approximately no one outside the team tasked with Ubuntu U/I design thinks this is a good idea, but .... (and I'll leave it at that - Lots of discussion on ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-devel-discuss if you're interested).
<Lure> Riddell: great, that would mean at least you and seele
<nookie^> nixternal: no probs =)
<astrobear> JontheEchidna: the logout problem is no more! :)
<JontheEchidna> really?
<astrobear> yup
<JontheEchidna> how'd you fix it?
<astrobear> download the latest driver from nvidia's website
<astrobear> 96.43.11
<astrobear> the nvidia driver offered through the repos is old
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<astrobear> everything works just fine, i was getting a little side-tracked testing opengl with open arena :)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<astrobear> who needs glx gears when you have that :)
 * JontheEchidna files upgrade request
<yao_ziyuan> ScottK: since adept-notifier is no longer provided in jaunty repos,
<yao_ziyuan> ScottK: i just installed kpackagekit. but i removed /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde and its xdg autostart link.
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if kpackagekit depends on update-notifier-kde for showing update notifications?
<yao_ziyuan> no it doesn't
<yao_ziyuan> now i see kpackagekit flashing up a notification window, for only 3 seconds
 * ScottK recalls some discussions about that, but not what got decided.
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's a bug in KNotification.
<yao_ziyuan> ScottK: how to fix?
<ScottK> It's supposed to be a persistent notification.
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<ScottK> Dunno.
<yao_ziyuan> kpackagekit, like adept, doesn't check a downloaded package's signature or warn about unsigned packages
<yao_ziyuan> so i always use apt-get or update-manager to perform updates
<yao_ziyuan> but i'm in kubuntu and i want a notification mechanism
<yao_ziyuan> maybe i will be able to hack kpackagekit's notification and let it open update-manager instead of kpackagekit
<yao_ziyuan> or, use update-notifier when it's good
<Riddell> I'll switch it back to update-notifier-kde tomorrow
<ScottK> Riddell: Excellent.
<ScottK> yao_ziyuan: ^^^ There you go.
<yao_ziyuan> update-notifier-kde doesn't help either
<yao_ziyuan> well...
<yao_ziyuan> if i run: update-notifier-kde -c
<yao_ziyuan> it does check if there are updates
<yao_ziyuan> but without -c it doesn't
<yao_ziyuan> all right. i installed it.
<Lure> ScottK: even "average mom" has problem with new notifier: http://amber.redvoodoo.org/2009/03/ubuntu-chronicles-saga-of-amber-and_16.html
<ScottK> ;-)
<yao_ziyuan> now i modified update-notifier-kde to use "update-manager" if i click the tray icon
<yao_ziyuan> the only problem is
<yao_ziyuan> if i merely run "update-notifier-kde" without any arguments, it doesn't seem to sense potential updates
<Riddell> translations seem pleasingly complete
<yao_ziyuan> if i run update-notifier-kde -c, it recognizes there are updates, but i don't know if it continue to watch future updates
<ryanakca> nixternal, Riddell: Would you two be available for a meeting sometime between 13:00UTC and 15:00UTC tomorrow to try to sort out help.kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> ryanakca: could do, what needs sorted?
<ryanakca> Riddell: *shrugs*, ask nixternal. I asked him a week or two ago about the status of help.k.o so that I could get to theming it, and I was told that we needed to have a meeting about it when you returned from (Nigeria?).
<nixternal> ryanakca: yes
<nixternal> ryanakca: I would like to get the docs sorted first and then work on implementing the h.k.o stuff
<nixternal> once the docs are good, then h.k.o will just fall into place, leaving you with nothing more than some css loving :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: OK... and how many weeks, (it'll probably take quite a bit of prodding the sysadmins) before release will h.k.o fall into place? And, do we still need a meeting then?
<nixternal> well i have until the 26th to complete strings, and then the package goes through translations
<yao_ziyuan> i reviewed update-notifier-kde's code
<yao_ziyuan> and found it doesn't check for new updates by default,
<yao_ziyuan> because that job is supposed to be done by kpackagekit now.
<yao_ziyuan> so i must use the -c argument.
<Gon> I have an issue in kmail D:
<Gon> I'm using gmail with imap-offline, when I empty the trash from my account, kmail crash :s
<seele> mmm.. bop
<seele> ScottK: was there ever a resolution about notify-osd and kubuntu and how the packages conflict?
<Riddell> ~twitter update mutt just had a glibc exception and deleted my inbox
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> I should change to something reliable like kmail
 * seele coughs
<seele> kmail huh?
 * seele has lost many an email thanks to kmail
<nixternal> oh where or where could out jjesse be? the work took him away from me
<nixternal> s/out/our/
<seele> nixternal: in the original, strangely upbeat way, or the modernly interpreted sober way?
<nixternal> i like the pearl jam way, so i am guessing that would be the modernly interpreted way?
<nixternal> but i had to change the lyric, cuz in that song the lord took his baby away
<seele> yeah, the perl jam version is very somber compared to the original
<seele> i've no idea why the original is so fast and upbeat
<nixternal> ya me either...my mom even likes the pearl jam one better, and that is like one of her favorite songs
<nixternal> that is like the saddest damn song ever
<Mamarok> Riddell: don't, lost mails with kmail, and it still crashes on me
<nixternal> Riddell: welcome to the "Mutt broke and my inbox was removed" family :(
<nixternal> though I lucked out because I used offlineimap to keep my mailboxes in sync...I am using KMail now
<nixternal> disconnected imap with gmail, works like a champ for me
<ScottK> seele: pitti said he'd do some .desktop magic to make notify-osd only start if you're in Gnome.  That should cover us for Jaunty.
<seele> ScottK: cool beans
<torkiano> hello all, any kubuntu developer can take a look to bug 292098 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292098 in kubuntu-default-settings "okular can't presentation fullscreen" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292098
<torkiano> upstream said that It's a downstream problem...
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-17
<ScottK> It is.
<vorian> i was thinking, we really should do something different for our upslash in karmic
 * vorian has not art skillz, otherwise he would be providing a mockup or some such
<nhandler> Weren't they working on a new xubuntu usplash?
<vorian> who cares about mice
<vorian> :P
<ScottK> I think for Karmic at least we'll have kernel mode setting for Intel so we can have X during startup and do different stuff (at least with on the low probability that I understand it correctly).
<JontheEchidna> Oh, for Karmic they were thinking of using Plymouth, which is what Fedora's using
<JontheEchidna> or something
<JontheEchidna> taking advantage of kernel mode setting
<vorian> meh, i think the start up should be at least 4 minutes with a nice suse like picture
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Then we should use the long version of the KDE4 startup sound and play it twice!
<JontheEchidna> so that it's even longer than the mac one!
<vorian> AWESOME!
<JontheEchidna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt1bgsvsWms
<JontheEchidna> ^see above
<JontheEchidna> you know
<JontheEchidna> we should totally do that for april fools day
<JontheEchidna> like that one time when you turned the plasma theme to the fluffy bunny theme and did that unicorn background
<JontheEchidna> *you guys
<JontheEchidna> *most likely apachelogger come to think of it
<vorian> oh sheesh
<vorian> wait
<vorian> Brilliant!
<ryanakca> hehe :)
 * ryanakca thinks he'd die of shame if that was his laptop and it was the day before exams...
<nixternal> do not let vorian near any april fools day stuff
<ScottK> Actually if you ever saw the Myspace page Hobbsee made (back when such things were considered mandatory in some sets) you'd know for sure she's the designer you want.
<ScottK> I think it actually gave people vertigo.
<nixternal> hahaha, I still have convulsions because of her myspace page
<dtchen> i think you're still having convulsions because you copied her style!
<nixternal> heh, some russion lady has stolen hobbsee's identity
<ryanakca> Would it be of value to get pykde into a bzr branch under lp:~kubuntu-members/ ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: pykde is in kdebindings
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, yes, thanks :)
<shtylman> anyone here get dmraid working with ich10r? I know its not a very common setup, but I can't get dmraid to recognize the intel bios raid metadata
<ryanakca> Riddell: I have a question... system-settings apparently loads libpython2.5.so but should be loading libpython2.5.so.1, I should be able to find it by searching in pykde, and the code for pykde is in kdebindings, correct? However, kdebindings/debian/rules has ``DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += ... -DPYTHON_LIBRARY=/usr/lib/libpython2.6.so''... Did you mean libpython2.6 instead of libpython2.5 or ?
<ScottK> It should be 2.6 on Jaunty.
<NCommander> Riddell, you around?
<JontheEchidna> Ha, you can't install updates that install new packages in KPackageKit?
<JontheEchidna> lulz
<nixternal> i can't even get vbox working correctly
<nixternal> took me forever to install alpha-6
<nixternal> now after rebooting it comes up checking battery state on a desktop
<nixternal> what a silly thing
<astrobear> the default action for the middle mouse button on a tab in konqueror should be to close the tab, imho.
<astrobear> someone please make this default in kubuntu for the sake of n00bs like myself :)
 * jussi01 waves to sabdfl1
<sabdfl1> hey jussi01
<jussi01> Can someone confirm bug 333408 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333408 in kdeplasma-addons "Malformed URL in lancelot if Kmail is not running." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333408
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * Tm_T really needs new pc and some money for coffee
<ScottK> Do we have a plan for kde 4.2.2 yet?
<Riddell> morning ScottK
<Riddell> ScottK: no I've not looked at the timetable for that
<davmor2> Riddell: have you done the panel yet?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's post beta though
<Riddell> davmor2: it's reached number two on my todo list :)
<davmor2> \o/
<agateau> i'm looking at bug 317271 atm, but I can't reproduce it yet (need to finish upgrading my machine first)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317271 in redland "nepomukservicestub causes crash in Soprano::Redland backend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317271
<agateau> there seems to be quite a few different backtraces for it, depending on soprano version
<agateau> can someone point me to the backtrace for the currently packaged version?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ^
<Riddell> agateau: I get a crash just by starting nepomukserver
<Riddell> http://humboldt.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/_usr_bin_nepomukservicestub.1000.crash
<agateau> Riddell: ok, can you pastebin the backtrace?
<agateau> thanks
<agateau> Riddell: mmm 403 error
<Riddell> agateau: fixed
<agateau> ok
<agateau> Riddell: noob question, is there a tool to parse the base64 core dump?
<Riddell> agateau: it should be apport-retrace
<Riddell> but I can't get it to do must useful just now
<agateau> so how do you work with the dump?
<Riddell> agateau: still trying to work that out
<Riddell> agateau: if you kill your existing nepomukserver and start a new one you don't get a crash?
<Riddell> agateau: and are you running up to date jaunty?
<agateau> Riddell: I am running kde trunk with sesame backend atm
<agateau> but my machine is a Kubuntu 8.04 (/me hides)
<agateau> I am upgrading it this afternoon
<agateau> that's why I am asking for backtrace,
<agateau> to do "theoretical" debugging :)
<Riddell> agateau: there is only one stacktrace on bug 317271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317271 in redland "nepomukservicestub causes crash in Soprano::Redland backend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317271
 * smarter waves
 * JontheEchidna yawns
 * smarter notices that actions-on-notifications still don't work on Jaunty here
<agateau> Riddell: there is another one on bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know how to get apport-retrace to work?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: not really. I think you have to have every concievable package up to date to even have a small chance
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: Thoughts about bug 344118?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344118 in kdebase-workspace "GTK theme in KDE4 is always reset to QtCurve" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344118
<ScottK> Riddell: OK (re 4.2.2).   I'm kind of wondering if it's post-beta or an SRU, but haven't seen the schedule.  No rush.
<Riddell> it's the week after beta
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: well that's the way it works, indeed... that's the way it worked with gtk-qt-engine...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but the reset is just within the kde session
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I don't know if that's to be considered a bug...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and I can't see any better way to do...
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it actually worked in Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> because I turned of gtk-qt-engine for a while
<JontheEchidna> and it never reset to on
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: with gtk-qt-engine, the mecanism to force was the same, except you could disable within the gui...
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> except you can't disable it within the GUI for QtCurve
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll try to find anything better, but at this point I can't see what else to do...
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: people complained about gtk-qt-engine for years, now we replace and you'll find people asking to get it back...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: as said I'll try for something better but I really think the current thing is a lot better for 95% of our users, don't you agree ?
<JontheEchidna> what would happen if it wasn't forced? (I don't know)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: most people don't want to be able to change the gtk config within kde, they want something that does the job, and that's what qtcurve does
<smarter> qtcurve seems nice enough
<Tonio_> looks nice, binds the icons, the fonts....
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I agree it's what most people would want
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: if it wasn't forced ? well how do you set the settings then, if gtk-qt-engine isn't installed ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: or maybe we have to use both....
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we may have to force it for now...
<Tonio_> and use gtk-qt-engine to set qtcurve ? that's a nonsense :) gtk-qtengine is unmaintained, and bloated
<JontheEchidna> In Karmic I might look in to separating the GTK styles KCM out from gtk-qt-engine
<smarter> and gtk-qt-engine doesn't work here for some reasons(with a fresh 8.10 install) and revert to the ugly default gtk theme :/
<JontheEchidna> smarter: it don't depend on its shlib deps so as to not bring GTK on the CD
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: maybe we can fork gtk-qt-engine to just set the theme, not the fonts and the icons
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and then we can use it to just set qtcurve
<Tonio_> that would be nice
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but not doable for jaunty I'm afraid :(
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but then people would complain  that the fonts and icons are not binded when using another gtk theme than qtcurve
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and they'll post bugs again...
<JontheEchidna> I hate gtk
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it'll never stop until gnome eventually switches to qt haha :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: no but I'm serious there, it's a never ending battle
<JontheEchidna> If only the GTK people were as nice as the Qt people and could develop something like QGtkStyle
<Tonio_> people want something that make gtk look like qt by default, but with the ability to change it, along with the fonts binding and so on...
<Tonio_> qtcurve isn't perfect, but it's by far the best thing to do.... and if you don't like the defaults, let's install debian...
<Tonio_> my point...
<JontheEchidna> Agreed.
<Tonio_> people that complain abou seemonkey in firefox ? geeks, so they are able to fix startkde not to force it.... I don't mind feeting with geeks expectances.... my mother is more important to me
<Tonio_> and she'll appreciate qtcurve for sure :)
 * Tonio_ even uses kde-styleqtcurve now to have something fully integrated
<JontheEchidna> brb, I svn up'd konversation
<claydoh> I wonder if people don't really care if gtk appl look like qt/kde or if they just don't want the gtk to look like crap in KDE :)
<claydoh> qtcurve is nice in any case
 * Lure is happy to see agateau in #kubuntu-devel backlog ;-)
<agateau> :)
 * agateau blushes
<Lure> Riddell: thanks for pyexiv2 ack; would appreciate if you can sync exiv2 (bug 309684) when you have time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309684 in exiv2 "FFe and sync request for exiv2 0.18 from Debian Experimental" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309684
<Lure> which I know is very limited ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: oh sorry, I half did that, finished the sync now
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan> Wow, 260 updates
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't the notify-reboot-required wait for apt to be finished to warn ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it warns in the middle of the process for me... I can imagin people reboting then, sounds bad ;)
<Tonio_> did anyone get any news about the uds sponsorship ?
<Riddell> if QFile.exists("/var/run/reboot-required") and QFile.exists("/var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp")
<Riddell> Tonio_: that /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp should only exist after apt has finished
<Riddell> Tonio_: maybe it needs to check the timestamp is newer
<Tonio_> Riddell: or check if the dpkg database is still locked ?
<Riddell> or that
<Tonio_> Riddell: using a loop or something ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: I did not.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping asac about the firefox patch toonight
 * Riddell switches back to update-notifier-kde for new packages
<ryanakca> The kpackagekit ``<Y> updates available: \bullet A \bullet B \bullet C'' popup only lasts half of a second... I don't see any bugs for in on LP A) Is this intended / desired behavior, if not, where would I fix it? k-d-s (Guessing from the k-d-s changelog) ?
<agateau> rahhh... just installed Jaunty on my laptop, now if only I could get wifi to connect, I could even work
<cumulus007> ryanakca: I know
<cumulus007> the popup is being displayed way too short
<ryanakca> Riddell: Do we still need to worry about it, or has it been replaced by update-notifier-kde?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I just changed back to update-notifier-kde
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ok. And about kdebindings, looks like it already uses python2.6 ... or was it something else you had wanted me to look at?
<cumulus007> btw, could someone tell me how KPackageKit can update my system *without* asking for my password?
<Riddell> ryanakca: if it uses 2.6 that's all good
<cumulus007> does it use a daemon hich runs in root mode?
 * ryanakca is guessing it does, since debian/rules has ``DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += ... -DPYTHON_LIBRARY=/usr/lib/libpython2.6.so'' instead of /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so
<Riddell> ryanakca: although it still has the problem of needed libpython2.6.so rather than libpython2.6.so.1.0
<Riddell> cumulus007: yes
<cumulus007> how dangerous
<cumulus007> so every application could commit changes?
<Riddell> policykit should ask for a password
<ryanakca> Riddell: Does it make much difference? /usr/lib/libpython2.6.so -> libpython2.6.so.1 and /usr/lib/libpython2.6.so.1 -> libpython2.6.so.1.0
<cumulus007> it doesn't
<Riddell> ryanakca: /usr/lib/libpython2.6.so is from python-dev which would be nice not to have needed on the CD
<Riddell> since it takes up extra space
<ryanakca> cumulus007: It does here... maybe you just used another application with kdesudo (or whichever) not too long before?
<cumulus007> ryanakca: maybe
<cumulus007> will check that out
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, so, change ``DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += ....libpython2.6.so'' to DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS +=....libpython2.6.so.1.0 ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no idea if that'll do it but worth a shot
<Riddell> compile that and see if system-config-printer-kde loads without /usr/lib/libpython2.6.so installed
<Riddell> agateau^home: wifi working?
<_lumm> would it be possible to get a amarok 2.0.2 backport for intrepid :S
<_lumm> how come it isnt in intrepid anyway
<ScottK> Probably because no one backported it.
<_lumm> i mean the normal repros not backports.
<ScottK> Because it was released after Intrepid.
<_lumm> it got added to the beta but not in the currently stable one ?! i dont get that. its a bugfix rls.
<ScottK> Intrepid has Amarok 1.4.
<_lumm> so only security updates pass intrepid?
<_lumm> erm ok
<ScottK> Security and major bug fixes.
<ScottK> One of the PPAs (I've lost track which) had 2.0.1 for Intrepid, but I don't think anyone updated it.
<agateau_> Riddell: I am still on bug 317271, I was able to reproduce it from the livecd, but can't reproduce it on my installation, is it the same for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317271 in redland "nepomukservicestub causes crash in Soprano::Redland backend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317271
<_lumm> yep bot 2.0.1 here but its pretty a mess.
<ScottK> Someone who's interested really ought to backport the newer one ...
<agateau_> ScottK: it's a bit late to do so, isn't it?
<ScottK> agateau_: Not at all.  We can backport amarok 2.0.2 into an appropriate PPA (probably kubuntu-experimental) with no trouble.  It just takes someone to prepare it.
<ScottK> I wouldn't put it in the official backports as it drags in mysql 5.1 and my head hurts when I think about that.
<agateau_> ScottK: I thought you were talking about Virtuoso, the new Soprano backend, which is supposed to replace Redland :)
<ScottK> agateau: No.  Sorry.  I was on amarok.
<ScottK> agateau: Agreed.  It's definitely too late for that.
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> agateau: it crashes on my installed system (although I suppose it could a different crash, I've not looked)
<agateau> Riddell: then I need to figure out what's different between your system and mine
<agateau> to reproduce I should just run "killall nepomukserver ; nepomukserver", that's right?
 * ScottK was hoping agateau might look into the kpackagekit notification problem....
<sebas> agateau: the redland backend is useless since it's far too slow anyway
<sebas> Not sure it makes a lot of sense spending time on fixing it
<agateau> sebas: true, but there is no alternative before jaunty is out
<sebas> sesame2 should work better, ultimately you want the virtuoso backend for that
<agateau> it's too late to package virtuoso
<Riddell> sebas: sesame2 is non-free
<sebas> disable nepomuk would IMO make more sense, or package sesame2
<sebas> what part is non-free?
<Riddell> the binary blob parts
<agateau> sesame2 is packaged, it just can't be put on the livecd
<sebas> ah
<sebas> I'd disable nepomuk then unless sesame2 is there
<sebas> redland is really useless
<agateau> Riddell: i agree with sebas on redland
<agateau> i cursed against it quite a few times when playing with Nepomuk in Gwenview
<sebas> Besides, destopsearch / indexing on a livecd is a strange concept
<Riddell> it's already disabled on the live CD
<Riddell> for a newly installed system it would obviosuly be nice to have it working but maybe it can't be done
<agateau> Riddell: would it be possible to ship without redland and enable nepomuk when one install the sesame2 backend?
<sebas> Maybe make it  easy to install sesame2 by a wizard or something?
<agateau> or when one backport virtuoso later
<sebas> Much like the codecs
<agateau> sebas: probably too late for that too, i guess
<smarter_> it's not like Nepomuk is really useful atm
<sebas> When is the freeze?
<sebas> smarter_: it is, if it's properly set up
<agateau> sebas: on thursday
<sebas> Ow :D
<cernui> Tonio_: have you sent patches yesterday against ferefox to use xdg_open?
<Riddell> we could add sesame to the restricted install app, although I have a general dislike of recommending people install non-free software
<sebas> The source for some java classes are missing?
<smarter_> sebas: without a proper way for the user to query the database, I don't see what you can do with it, except adding stars in Dolphin :]
<agateau> Riddell: in this case, it's either non-free or useless-unmaintained :/
<sebas> Or is their license to restrictive?
<sebas> smarter_: alt+f2? nepomukquery:/ ?
<Riddell> sebas: the build system requires downloading more binary blobs
<sebas> digikam also uses the rating
<sebas> Riddell: and their source isn't there?
<smarter_> sebas: doesn't seem to be installed here, isn't that stuff in playground?
<agateau> smarter_: or use Gwenview and filter your images by tag, rating...
<Riddell> sebas: you can't download during building on the buildds so it would need the entire build system re-written and all the dependencies (over 100) likewise
<sebas> Riddell: so the issue is technical or license?
<Riddell> sebas: right
<Riddell> technical
<smarter_> agateau: oh, that's actually the first useful thing I've heard being done with Nepomuk, cool :)
<agateau> :)
<sebas> With redland it won't be much fun though ...
<smarter_> so it isn't even fast?
<sebas> users will enable desktop search and it'll take forever to index
<sebas> Then, searching will also take forever, plus a lot of i/o making everything else slow as well
<Riddell> so I'm thinking we disable it by default and have the restricted installer prompt for sesame
<smarter_> as there no way to make a desktop search for a user, it doesn't eally make a difference :p
<sebas> smarter_: it's ok-fast with sesame2 as backend
<agateau> Riddell: sounds wise
<Riddell> I wonder how we disable it
<sebas> smarter_: again ...ALT+F2, and read  above for other usages
<agateau> eventually Virtuoso will come to save us!
<smarter_> is virtuoso that good? :)
<sebas> Riddell: that sounds like the best solution for now
<smarter_> sebas: as I said, I don't seem to have the nepomukquery:/ kio installed
<agateau> smarter: it is supposed to, at least according to Nepomuk author
<agateau> smarter_: nepomuksearch:/ iirc
<smarter_> oh, it works :p
<sebas> smarter_: it's nepomuksearch, and at least here, it seems to be in kdebase
<smarter_> but I don't see how anybody could have a clue they have to do that (putting it on Konqueror front page would maybe help?)
<Riddell> agateau: any idea how to disable it?  is there a configuration option do you know?
<agateau> Riddell: there are a few options available from System Settings
<sebas> Riddell: there's a knob in systemsettings
<sebas> agateau: :)
<agateau> so I guess we can find out where those are stored
<agateau> basically you can enable/disable nepomuk and enable/disable strigi
<sebas> /home/sebas/.kde4/share/config/nepomukserverrc
<sebas> /home/sebas/.kde4/share/config/nepomukserverrc
<Riddell> agateau: fancy making those changes or are you fed up of nepomuk for today?
<sebas> isn't it "fed up with"? :)
<agateau> how can one get fed up of/with Nepomuk? :)
<sebas> True :)
<agateau> Riddell: will have a look
<sebas> Riddell: btw, what did you end up doing with the python laptop bag in the end?
<Riddell> sebas: I got it into the country no questions asked, it's under my desk
<Riddell> not sure what to do with it now
<sebas> uh, that's brave
<Riddell> agateau: when you get the config option add it to kubuntu-default-settings bzr branch
<sebas> I know that at Schiphol you can get into a lot of trouble for that
<ryanakca> 0
<Riddell> agateau: you also want to edit update-notifier-kde branch and add the sesame backend to the list of packages to install
<sebas> Though I've never had my bags or anything checked there
<agateau> Riddell: I will probably need your help on this (how to get those branches...)
<Riddell> sebas: in Nigeria they even let me get on the plane with a watermelon
<Riddell> agateau: poke me when you need help
<sebas> hahaha weird ideea
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<ryanakca> agateau: to get the k-d-s branch from LP, bzr checkout lp:~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu    if I remember correctly.
<agateau> ryanakca: ok thanks
 * agateau also needs to teach himself bzr
 * ryanakca thinks he should've used his PPA to build kdebindings... slooowwness ;)
<cernui> Is Bug 290304 solved? only a file move is necesary
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290304 in skim "Skim has no KMenu icon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290304
<smarter__> agateau: don't miss the bzr-builddeb plugin which is really useful for simplifying package maintainences :)
<agateau> smarter: ok
<smarter> agateau: there's probably some docs on the wiki about it
<ryanakca> agateau: There's http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/ too...
<agateau> thanks guys!
<seele> python is an illegal trade animal?
<ScottK> agateau: If you use svn, then you can use bzr co and bzr ci just like the svn equivalents until you teach yourself the fancy dvcs branch/merge stuff.
<agateau> ok
<agateau> should be much of a problem I think, as I am quite used to both svn and git
<ScottK> IME bzr is much easier to wrap your head around than git, but that may just be me.
<agateau> let's not start a dvcs war here :)
<ScottK> Didn't say anything about better or worse.
<ScottK> My biggest problem with bzr is that I run into it no where outside Ubuntu and I don't have a lot of spare space in my head for an Ubuntu specific VCS.
<Riddell> seele: pretty much any non-farm animal needs an import licence
<agateau> ScottK: i see what you mean
<Riddell> "bzr is much easier to wrap your head around than git" that really isn't just you ScottK
<seele> Riddell: even if it's dead and processed?
<Riddell> seele: I belive so
<seele> huh
<NCommander> ScottK, I've found bazaar outside of Ubuntu.
<NCommander> Riddell, good morning (or afternoon)
<Riddell> hello NCommander
<NCommander> Riddell, how are you today?
<Riddell> oh ca va
<NCommander> Riddell, can you do me a favor and poke something in the NEW queue for me?
<Riddell> I can
<NCommander> Riddell, ecosconfig-imx please :-)?
<NCommander> (it has a FFe)
<Riddell> NCommander: accepted
<NCommander> Thanks Riddell :-)
<agateau> Riddell: if i understand correctly, I need to add nepomuk config files inside kde-rc-files/ and add a line the Makefile?
<Riddell> agateau: yes you need to add it, the Makefile installs everything *rc so no change needed there
<NCommander> Riddell, thanks. I think that was the first package I ever submitted on the first try that didn't get a reject :-)
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok
<knusperfrosch> where should kpackagekit problems/bugs be reported?
<Riddell> NCommander: oops, clearly I should have looked closer for a problem :)
<Riddell> knusperfrosch: if it's the update notification you don't like I've just turned that off, otherwise bugs to launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit (or try your luck moaning here)
<NCommander> Riddell, heh
<Riddell> Lure: new exiv accepted, you'll make sure everything is built against it before beta freeze on thursday?
 * ryanakca sighs at having wasted an hour and a half building amd64 packages for an i386 laptop
<Riddell> ryanakca: oops.  that's quite hard to do though
<knusperfrosch> nope, kpackagkit told me to report something: "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!"
<ryanakca> Could someone with an amd64 jaunty test some kdebindings .debs please?
<knusperfrosch> well not really verbose...
<Riddell> ryanakca: I could
<ryanakca> Riddell: Where shall I stick them?
<Riddell> ryanakca: wherever I can get them
<seele> meeting in 2 minutes?
<seele> is it here or ubuntu-meetings?
<Riddell> depends which is free
<Riddell> looks like something about to begin in #ubuntu-meeting
<seele> ok.. here it is
<Riddell> Tonio_, Nightrose, nixternal, yuriy: council ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<seele> Quintasan: kb9vqf: ping
 * Quintasan waves
 * Nightrose waves
<Lure> Riddell: will do for universe, will need help for main
 * kb9vqf waves
<seele> JontheEchidna: ping
<Lure> Riddell: is something wrong with publisher?
<Lure> Riddell: I see only source in archive, but no binaries for 0.18
<Riddell> Lure: ssh, we're in a meeting (no, not that I know of)
<Riddell> Lure: it'll appear shortly I expect
<Nightrose> thanks for saving me from learning innovationeconomics - worst slides ever :/
<Lure> Riddell: it is 3 hours since build
<JontheEchidna> seele: pong
<Riddell> Lure: it was stuck in New
 * Lure shuts up
<Riddell> right, meeting!
<seele> JontheEchidna: meeting time
<Riddell> good afternoon friends
<Riddell> memberships first
<Riddell> Quintasan: want to go first?
<Quintasan> Hmm I guess I can, shall I introduce myself first?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes, a few sentenses on who you are and what you do in kubuntu
<Riddell> Quintasan: ?
<Quintasan> My name is Michał and I'm from Poland. I've done some bug fixing in kde4 packages. I'm also translating applications.
<Riddell> Quintasan: how long have you been active in the Kubuntu community?
<Quintasan> About one and a half month I suppose
<Nightrose> Quintasan: how active is the Polish Kubuntu community?
<yuriy> hi
<Quintasan> Nightrose: sorry, I'm unable to accurate informations but we have lots of guys helping people out in #ubuntu-pl
<Quintasan> to provide*
<Riddell> Quintasan: is raptor at a useful stage for users?
<Nightrose> ok
<smarter> Quintasan: are you translating applications only on Launchpad or in upstream projects too? do you have any contact with an upstream project l10n team?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't think so, there are some issues that aren't big but they are annoying.
<Quintasan> smarter: only Launchpad applications, I don't have any contacts with upstream team's
<Riddell> Quintasan: why do you like Kubuntu over other distros?
<JontheEchidna> Hehe, that's always the hardest question imo :P
<nixternal> Quintasan: do you have any examples of bugs you have fixed? what are you plans on direct Kubuntu translations?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Community, lots of people who can help you out, for me the most important thing is to have usable desktop right after the installation, I also love new KDE so that's why I picked Kubuntu
<Nightrose> Quintasan: what are your plans for the next months with kubuntu?
<Quintasan> nixternal: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu3
<Quintasan> Nightrose: I'm planning to do more packaging and fixing issues, also translating applications that are not translated or have few lines translated
<JontheEchidna> I sponsored both his kdeplasma-addons fix and a kdebase-workspace fix for him into bzr
<JontheEchidna> he does good work :)
<jjesse> nixternal: i am not ignoring your email about kubuntu docs hoping to work on them tonight, in anoter airport
<nixternal> jjesse: ahh there you are :)  ya, I knew you were on the road so I wasn't in a hurry really
<seele> Quintasan: how long have you used kubuntu before you started contributing a month ago?
<jjesse> nixternal: i just finished my review/update of the kubuntu book so those are next :)
<Quintasan> seele: for 1 year
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Do you plan on becoming a MOTU in the long run?
<jjesse> is there a mtg happening now that intereputred?
<seele> jjesse: yes :)
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: yeah, no sweat though
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I think yes
<jjesse> ah :)
<seele> Quintasan: are you a student or working?
<JontheEchidna> Great
<Quintasan> seele: student
<seele> Quintasan: will graduating affect your ability to contribute to kubuntu in the future?
<nixternal> Quintasan: can I expect that you will help translate the Kubuntu Documentation? there are only a handful of languages that get translated, and Polish hasn't been one of them...would be great to see more translations there
<Quintasan> seele: I think no (I'm not in a university, high school). Maybe after my 18th birthday something will change but I don't think so.
<seele> Quintasan: how old are you if i may ask
<Quintasan> seele: 16
<nixternal> seele: that question is against the law, now I have to report you!
<Quintasan> nixternal: Sure :)
 * Nightrose thinks we should end the torture now ;-)
<Riddell> well I like what I hear from Quintasan, I think he is and will be a great contributor, but I do think 1.5 months is too short to count for the "sustained and significant" contribution we ask for membership
<Riddell> so I'm minded to vote 0 for now and ask him to come back at the next meeting
<nixternal> hrmm
<seele> i would like to see a longer involvement in contributing to kubuntu
<Riddell> other council members may disgree of course
<seele> most of our new members have been around and contributing for many more months before considering membership
<nixternal> I would as well, but what I am seeing thus far I really like...he has some really good contribs in this short amount of time, I think in another month with his contribs and he will be rocking
<nixternal> I would really love to see some Kubuntu docs translating too :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: would you be ok to come back at a future meeting?
<yuriy> I agree with Riddell
<Quintasan> Riddell: sure
 * nixternal notes it is really warm here in chicago, but I am chilly for some reason
<Riddell> Quintasan: great, keep up the contributions and you'll be sure to get in
<nixternal> seele: 74 right now, can you beat that in DC today?
<Nightrose> Quintasan: rock on as you do now and next time will be a charm :)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Yeah, no worries for next time. :)
<seele> nixternal: hell no, it's like 45. better than the rain we had earlier
<Riddell> kb9vqf: hi
<Riddell> kb9vqf: able to introduce yourself?
<kb9vqf> Yes, I am :)
<kb9vqf> I am an electrical engineer with Raptor Engineering.  I have been using Kubuntu for about 2 years now, and have been active for the past 5 months or so proting KDE3.5 to Intrepid, and now on to Jaunty
<kb9vqf> My role in Kubuntu could be considered keeping legacy software alive for those who want iy
<Riddell> kb9vqf: you packaged the whole of KDE 3.5 for intrepid?
<kb9vqf> Yes, and a lot of KDE3.5 apps as well
<kb9vqf> And ported the whole whing to /opt/kde3
<Nightrose> what kind of feedback did you get?
<Riddell> kb9vqf: that must have taken ages!
<nixternal> wow, that is pretty darn nice
<kb9vqf> Nightrose Lots of positive feedback, from the users, and a lot of bugs as well (which I have been steadily fixing)
<seele> kb9vqf: is that something you plan on doing for Jaunty as well?
<kb9vqf> nixternal: thanks!
<kb9vqf> seele: Yes
<seele> wow
<kb9vqf> I think KDE3.5 should be an option, right alongside KDE4, as it is almost a completely different desktop
<Riddell> kb9vqf: when your packages first appeared I think we got a big grumpy because they overlapped the KDE 4 ones and used high epochs.  how did you find our attitude to your work?
 * nixternal notes that he is a newb again with KDE 3.5.x
<Nightrose> is anyone helping you with this or are you doing it on your own?
<kb9vqf> Nightrose: Right now, all on my own, but I would like some help in the future if anyone is interested
<yuriy> kb9vqf: how are you handling bugs and feedback?
<kb9vqf> http://bugs.pearsoncomputing.net
<Nightrose> wow - quite some work...
<kb9vqf> And through the Ubuntu forums...let me grab the link
<kb9vqf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<rgreening> kb9vqf: how would you contribute to kubuntu and the KDE4 desktop, which is the officially supported desktop?
<nixternal> kb9vqf: are you using KDE 4 at all or do you still prefer KDE 3?
 * Nightrose is definitely impressed to see someone not complain about not having kde 3 but actually doing something about it
<nixternal> Nightrose: +1
<kb9vqf> rgreening: Hmmm, not sure yet.  I have had my hands quite full with KDE3.5
<nixternal> actually, I am seeing what kb9vqf is doing with KDE 3 and Kubuntu as a plus for a lot of people out there who don't want to switch to KDE 4 yet
<kb9vqf> nixternal: Just KDE3.5.  I have tried to use KDE4 on several occasions, but found that my productivity went way down.  No offense against KDE4, it's just not the way I work, I guess
<nixternal> ya, I have heard that from a ton of people, and I know quite a few who stopped using Kubuntu because of us ditching KDE 3.5 and going with PCLOS or Gentoo
<nixternal> Personally, I think I would like to see an "Official Un-Official" Kubuntu KDE 3 PPA with your work
<kb9vqf> nixternal +1
<Tm_T> meeting going on?
<Nightrose> yes I would also like to see you more integrated in the team
<nixternal> if you watch kde-look.org and kde-apps.org, there is still probably more KDE 3 work being uploaded than KDE 4
<Nightrose> Tm_T: yes
<nixternal> Tm_T: yes
<claydoh> nixternal and kb9vqf: +1 on that
<smarter> kb9vqf: imho, you just need to get used to it
<Tm_T> oh sorry, I'll leave you then ): ->
<nixternal> Riddell: what do you think about having an Official Un-Official Kubuntu KDE 3 PPA?
<smarter> kde4 isn't kde3 and vice-versa, you need some time to adapt yourself to the changes :)
<Riddell> can do, call it kubuntu-kde3 ppa and put it on the website
<kb9vqf> smarter: Yeah, I know.  If I did work on KDE4, the first thing I would do is learn the theming system and fix the things I don't like (blocky elements, etc.)
<nixternal> yes, but a lot of people are not wanting to change from a good thing
<smarter> kb9vqf: blocky elements?
<Nightrose> kb9vqf: so your plans for the future are?
<nixternal> kb9vqf: I think you might be able to find help with maintaining the KDE 3 side as well since a lot of people still enjoy it so much
<kb9vqf> smarter: Well, it's what I call the "Fisher-Price look"--I'll explain a bit later :)
<nixternal> lol, that isn't the first time I have heard that
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok, didn't knew the meeting was here
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: you should see themes I use then
<kb9vqf> Nightrose: Continue porting KDE3.5 apps as Kubuntu drops them (e.g., I just finished uploading Knights)
 * nixternal uses skulpture, the bestest theme in the world
<Riddell> kb9vqf gets a +1 from me for lots of hard work
<nixternal> +1 from me too, I would really like to see him run a KDE 3 team as well
<Nightrose> +1 from me as well but I would like to see you more active here :)
<nixternal> he has a great start with it that's for sure
<Tonio_> +1 for me too :)
<yuriy> +1
 * kb9vqf promises to check in more frequently than every 3 months :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> kb9vqf: welcome to membership
<kb9vqf> Ridell: Thanks! :)
<nixternal> kb9vqf: I would like to see you here every minute of the day, you know...to make up for me not being here :)
<claydoh> congrats kb9vqf !
<Nightrose> haha
<nixternal> congrats and welcome kb9vqf
<Riddell> JontheEchidna has an agenda item
<Nightrose> congrats kb9vqf
<nixternal> btw, is kb9vqf your HAM name too?
<kb9vqf> Yes!
<Nightrose> oh dear... :D
<nixternal> hahaha, man I love it when I recognize that stuff
<Riddell> beta freeze is in two days!
<Riddell> what needs fixing?
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: will call you then some day (;)
<JontheEchidna> Okay, my agenda item is basically us taking a look at what we need to do before final release
<nixternal> string freeze is in 9 days!
<JontheEchidna> how badly do we need to freak out?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: You're a ham as well?
<Riddell> agateau is on nepomuk
<JontheEchidna> nice
<Riddell> I'm looking at the panel issue
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: not publicly, but kinda yes
<Riddell> kdebluetooth keeps crashing, would be nice to have that fixed
<JontheEchidna> Looking at our todo list, it looks pretty complete
<Riddell> my main problem is corruption I get on my screen in some Qt apps, for which I blame the intel driver
<JontheEchidna> yeah... :(
<JontheEchidna> do you have a bug for that? I have some dupes
<nixternal> hrmm, I am using Intel and haven't witnessed corruption
<yuriy> Riddell, JontheEchidna corrupted text?
<nixternal> I know I hate this new GTK Theme stuff
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: corrupted widgets
<Riddell> yuriy: no random blocks of corruption on the screen
<Riddell> bug 279727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279727 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Display Corruption w/ Intel 4700MHD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279727
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if we'll be able to kick kdelibs4c2a off the CD though :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaik, kdebluetooth needs a lot of solid fixes.... won't happen before 4.3 I guess...
<JontheEchidna> OpenOffice isn't looking so good for KDE4 integration
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mm, openoffice is the blocker there
<yuriy> can't we just remove the kde3 integration?
<Riddell> k3b too
<Lure> Riddell: digikam/kipi-plugins final are released - will check if we can just sync from debian - would be great to have them in beta
<Lure> Riddell: when is beta freeze?
<nixternal> wow, that bug screenshot is bad...never have I witnessed that and all I have is Intel
<Riddell> yuriy: it ends up looking super ugly, and we do have space on the CD so no reason to kick it off
<Riddell> Lure: Thursday!
<Lure> Riddell: ok, that is plenty of time ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Are we going to backport the sexed KCategorizedView changes from 4.3? Or should we just wait until Karmic for those?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I looked for those in svn a while ago but couldn't find them committed
<JontheEchidna> (irt System Settings enhancements under jaunty setup
<JontheEchidna> I'll mark that as postponed then
<Tonio_> Riddell: for k3b, I've been reported it seems to work for some people and hang for others, I'll ping trueg to help us getting it in time eventually
<Tonio_> Riddell: dvd iso burning seems to be the only thing really broken right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we could upload right now and fix later...
<davmor2> Riddell: does that mean first on your list is neposmuk
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of things are broken in k3b3 due to broken ioslaves anyway...
<Lure> Tonio_: if we fell we can make it, it is probably better to have it in for beta
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's too high risk, I need to be able to burns disks in the mean time and it might not get fixed
<Riddell> davmor2: agateau is looking into nepomuk
<JontheEchidna> Bug 292098 and bug 259030 seem to be related to our default window rules
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292098 in kubuntu-default-settings "okular can't presentation fullscreen" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259030 in kubuntu-default-settings "Akregator does not remember its size after closing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259030
<JontheEchidna> Do we still need those rules?
<davmor2> Riddell: Cool :)
<Riddell> davmor2: and I'm looking into panel.  what else if on your mental list for Kubuntu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki I'll try to make iso burning to work... data dvd burning is working btw...
<JontheEchidna> And how do those rules tie in to the "sane default window sizes" todo list item?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mm, we got rid of those in intrepid time but they may still be around, I'll make sure to look into doing the upgrade script for that
<davmor2> I'm just flicking through it now
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Ok, so they're removed but they still stuck around for those who had them I gather?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right
<davmor2> the install has introduced an ugly bug but I think evand will deal with that
<JontheEchidna> gotcha, good.
<JontheEchidna> On the Ubiquity side of things, things are looking great!
<Riddell> shtylman: any chance to have the partition bars not appear/disappear on ubiquity for beta?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: do we have a wikipage with the most important bugs to fix before the release ?
<JontheEchidna> I think we may want to give the label mentioned in this bug wordwrap: bug 344382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344382 in ubiquity "Jaunty: Kubuntu ubiquity password page is 2/3's bigger than the others" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344382
<shtylman> Riddell: yea...are you sure we wanna do that (thinks about users with many disks)?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: nope, might not be a bad idea though
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: not everyone has malone in mind like you, Mr database :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Riddell> shtylman: I think it should only show one disk at a time, that's what happens on the gtk one
<shtylman> yea...I agree...I think currently it shows them all right? (that is a bug)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I think shtylman said the wordwrap was fixed, not sure if it's been merged/uploaded though
<Riddell> shtylman: yes (or did last time I checked)
<shtylman> Riddell: it is fixed but not uploaded....also, I just got my new machine up and running and have a list of bugs to tackle for ubiquity
<JontheEchidna> I see that the todo page has System-Config-Printer-KDE improvements marked as in progress by Riddell and Arby. How goes progress?
<Riddell> shtylman: am I right in thinking you're not a member yet?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: features are there, needs bugs and UI tidying
<shtylman> I don't think I am a member
<Riddell> shtylman: something to consider for our next meeting maybe :)
<Riddell> how is network-manager-plasmoid working for everyone?
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-network-manager is working pretty well for my simple wired, DHCP connection
<claydoh> Riddell: works great for me
<claydoh> wired and wireless
<JontheEchidna> Enterprise WPA networks and hidden networks have issues, according to the bug reports
<Lure> Riddell: does not work for hidden network (WPA-EAP)
<davmor2> Riddell: Looks pretty much okay from there I'll have a proper play tomorrow with Kubuntu.  I'll give you a list of things that don't work then :)  But those are the 2 screamingly obvious ones at the moment, hope that helps.
<rgreening> wired = 100%, wireless WEP = once configured, no issues. Setting up from scratch is hit and miss
<Riddell> Lure, JontheEchidna: do you know if that's something that works with knetworkmanager?
<rgreening> or was a week ago
<shtylman> Riddell: k :)
<Lure> Riddell: did not try, but I can try in next days
<Lure> Riddell: and nm-applet too, to have complete picture
<agateau> mmm, my first attempt at disabling nepomuk failed :/
<agateau> the "start automatically" checkbox is unchecked, but it starts nevertheless
<Riddell> Lure: thanks, would be uaseful to know if there's any point keeping knetworkmanager in main or no
<JontheEchidna> I think it would be good to keep in around, but maybe in universe
<JontheEchidna> though it probably wouldn't hurt to include it in main
<JontheEchidna> since how are you going to install it without a network?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> let's keep it on the dvd for beta
<Riddell> if it turns out to have no advantage over the plasmoid though I don't see a point in keeping it
<Riddell> ok I'm done, any other business?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I never got issues with plasmoid-network-manager for wep, wpa and wpa2... I didn't test for vpn and so on
<Lure> Tonio_: wpa/wpa2 PSK is fine, WPA Enterprise is different story
<JontheEchidna> The guest account patch. Is anyone working on it? (I don't see it as too big of an issue at all if it doesn't get done)
<Tonio_> Riddell: knetworkmanager will not be any better anyway... but p-n-m is not finished right now
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah I know :)
<Tonio_> Lure: but I think that's a more general networkmanager issue right ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I am just not sure is it hidden network or enterprise or both that is broken ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: Tonio_ was down for that but I don't think he's had a chance to look at it
<Lure> Tonio_: gnome users claim it works
<Lure> Tonio_: this is why I will test all three tommorrow
<JontheEchidna> So, how are translations coming along?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm using french just now and havn't seen any problems
<JontheEchidna> awesome :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I had to discard this... time is limited...
 * Lure need to try Slovene some time ;-)
<Riddell> but testing by others (especially people who don't use English) welcome
<Riddell> jockey seems to be broken
<Riddell> will poke pitti
<Quintasan> Polish - 4 positions in systemsettings are not translated, and KPackageKit is not translated but I submitted translation.
<shtylman> Riddell: Imma start tackleing the bugs for ubiquity and cleaning it up some more today and into tomorrow...beside the partition bars..anything else major?
<JontheEchidna> Things seem to be looking pretty good for 9.04 :)
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I do have some concerns for KPackageKit
<JontheEchidna> I get a lot of backend timeouts still
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yup, and most of our problems right now are upstream kde issues (for once)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: they might get fixed with updates
<Riddell> shtylman: when you move the mouse over he timezone map it should have a label to show what would be selected when you clicked (including the city name)
<JontheEchidna> And if an update needs to install new packages, it will show up as "blocked" and won't upgrade
<JontheEchidna> which is sorta important imo
<shtylman> Riddell: yep...that too is on todo list
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, that's not great
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you notice the cursor is broken when drag and droping ? that's really ugly...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: let's poke glatzor about that
<davmor2> Riddell: what's up with jockey?
<Riddell> Tonio_: drag and dropping what?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: OK, there is a bug about this. So I think I'll confirm it at put it as high importance
<Tonio_> Riddell: drag a file in dolphin and look at the cursor.
<abc> Tonio_: there is a bug about it
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, what do you know, it just started working
 * Quintasan didnt notice the cursor but util now
<Tonio_> abc: I know, but it's here since.... kde 4.0 beta...
<davmor2> fixed \o/
<Riddell> Tonio_: the cursor is unthemed.  doesn't seem like a critical bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure not, but once you've seen it, you notice it forever... :)
<Riddell> ok, meeting over I think, we can now return to normal #kubuntu-devel chat
<davmor2> Riddell: It does seem to stick on 0% forever and a day apparently there's not a lot they can do about it :(
<Riddell> thanks to seele for organising the meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing about the kcm samba thing.... it's too late for now, but we're gonna do it for karmic
<Tonio_> Riddell: port the nautilus share thing to kde
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One week to beta! | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<Riddell> Tonio_: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: smarter has motivation for this, me too
<Tonio_> Riddell: we probably can discuss this in the UDS
 * smarter_ rises out of Arora code
<smarter_> Tonio_, Riddell: what? :)
<Tonio_> smarter: the samba sharing thing :)
<smarter_> oh, righto
<shtylman> When is the beta released? so I know how best to target my efforts?
 * Lure finally got exiv2 0.18 binaries
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: archive freeze for beta is on thursday
<shtylman> k, thanks
<seele> did sponsorship come out?
<seele> how many people do we get at UDS?
<Riddell> nobody has reported hearing back about UDS
<Lure> Riddell: do you have also give-back powers?
<Riddell> Lure: I believe I might
<Lure> Riddell: pyexiv2 need give-back
<Quintasan> hmm, I just noticed that kcmsambaconf crashes whenever I try to save setting with ASSERT failure
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: known upstream bug
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 166106
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: not well-formed (invalid token): line 78, column 0 (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=166106)
<Tonio_> Quintasan: we should consider pathing to remove this from dolphin
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we drop the desktop files for that ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no python-kde4-dev ?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, we may also want to remove knetworkconf. It is totally and utterly broken
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's all broken anyway...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do that then...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mm, it shouldn't be in main anyway
<JontheEchidna> it looks like it was run through a qt3 to qt4 tool and just left that way
<JontheEchidna> some buttons aren't even connected to slots
<JontheEchidna> and there are embedded custom dialogs in kdialogs
<JontheEchidna> and the backend doesn't work at all either
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: remove it from the package then if you like
<JontheEchidna> OK
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmmm? from the kdebindings build? Should be, the build log shows it...
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: before you upload, I also have some stuff in kdeadmin I'm going to do
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: go for bzr, I'll add my changes and upload :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, samba conf is in kdenetwork, nevermind
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum part of it is in kdeadmin I think, but unsure for the desktop files...
<JontheEchidna> hmm, wonder why the bug is in kdenetwork then...
<JontheEchidna> probably just human error ;-)
<Riddell> ryanakca: it's not in the directory
<ryanakca> Riddell: Uploaded the log file if you want to look through it... *tries to find out where it went*
<Lure> any core-dev to do no-change upload for kdegraphics (exiv2 transition)?
<Riddell> Lure: pyexiv2 retried on amd64 and i386
<Lure> Riddell: thanks (what about others?)
<Riddell> oh do I have to?  clicky clicky clicky
<Lure> Riddell: thats for your clicks ;-)
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> I'll do kdegraphics
<Riddell> hmm, kdegrapics never had 4.2.1 committed
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: pushing my kdeadmin changes now
<JontheEchidna> Oh, do you guys think we should patch the Network Management KCM to show up in the Network Settings module?
<Quintasan> Tonio_: I'm afraid your stasks package is broken. It doesn't appear in my widget menus
<JontheEchidna> It should be trivial to do, and it wouldn't be hidden in the advanced section
<Tonio_> Quintasan: kbuildsycoca4 :)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: even after a kbuildsycoca4?
<Tonio_> Quintasan: works for me
<Quintasan> I havent tried that :)
<JontheEchidna> Also, should we really have the printing in the advanced section?
<Quintasan> Tonio_: didnt help :P
<JontheEchidna> I think it was put there because Arby used my jockey kcm port as an example for the printing kcm
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmmm... Dunno. Might be a messed up build system on my end. Would you rather I commit my changes and push them to a seperate LP branch or that I upload it to my PPA?
<Riddell> ryanakca: PPA makes sense
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: probably should be moved
<Tonio_> Quintasan: hum... I'll look at that.... works for me anyway
<Lure> JontheEchidna: printing to General section: +1
<JontheEchidna> I can work on that then
<Lure> Riddell: strigi also needs no-change upload
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: what about the konsole word selection bug? I start to find it annoying ;P
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. That
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * JontheEchidna throws it on the todo
<Quintasan> crap the ext4 issue is more serious than I thought :/
<ryanakca> Riddell: Uploading, should be on my PPA shortly, I'll be back tomorrow night :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any opinion on the plasma-widget-network-manager going inside the Network Settings KCM itself?
<JontheEchidna> I haz a debdiff that will do that if you think it's a good idea
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132620/
<nookie^> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<nookie^> today i've tested latest build with virtualbox
<nookie^> bad combination =/
<nookie^> but i've heard it has something to do with virtualbox and latest xorg in kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> you were testing for the plasma crash, right?
<nookie^> no the x didnt wanted to start at all
<JontheEchidna> oh
<nookie^> it was imposible to get it to work after guest additions were installed
<abc> I had similar problems with both qemu and virtualbox
<nookie^> yeah i've heard kubuntu is shipping with xorg 1.6 final and virtualbox has support for 1.6rc and thats why it crash
<nookie^> i've read it on some forums today when i tryied
<NCommander> Riddell, second favor, can you binNEW ecosconfig-imx?
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: another thingy crashing at startup
<nookie^> http://image.x0r.se/img/d16915772eb295311d355f85a5daff93e7c06bde.png
 * Tm_T huggles kb9vqf 
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: What's a huggle? :)
<Tm_T> welcome, son
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: and I'm glad to see all this KDE3 fuzz is coming to us so we can provide reasonable solution
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: Glad to be of some help.
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: let me know when you have launchpad page up
 * kb9vqf wonders what launchpad page?
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: yes, you can be the guy we point when someone whines about the lack/brokeness of KDE3 (;)
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: of KDE3 efforts, we use that, right?
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: I have a team page up here https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers, but my main instructions page is here http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net
<Tm_T> roger roger
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: And then there's my Launchpad page with the actual PPA--I've got some consolidating to do!
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: packages will be at that launchpad page, bugs also etc?
<Tm_T> brrrh
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: Well, for now bugs have been going into my bugtracker at http://bugs.pearsoncomputing.net, as I thought it best to keep KDE3.5 bugs off of Launchpad
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: But I can change that easily enough
<Tm_T> kb9vqf: aye, when we have things rolling in nice way in launchpad, then bugs there IMO
<kb9vqf> Tm_T: OK.  As soon as I get the team PPA space increased, then I'll move everything there
<Tm_T> sounds good to me
<abc> Trying to compile from bzr, should the base sources be the src packages in the repo, and then appli the patches at e.g ~kubuntu-members branches?
<abc> Can't find documentation on the standard procedure sorry
<Tm_T> abc: packages always provide full source + patches themself
<Tm_T> atleast should
<abc> And the last bzr commits?
<abc> Should I apply them from bzr?
<Tm_T> well those you have to take from bzr, ofcourse, but then you just use bzr and use bzr-buildpackage or such perhaps?
<abc> Ok, trying that way, thanks
<Tm_T> that is "for you only" method but good for that
<abc> Tm_T, Erm, any link to a standard method? how do you proceed to build an initial source + patches environment, if you can say it in few lines?
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: most likely the nepomukservicestub crash, but I don't know why it doesn't report it
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: yeah that's why it crashed
<nookie^> i mean it was nepomukservice
<nookie^> but another thing aswell crashed
<nookie^> but i can remeber it
<Tm_T> abc: use bzr to get the bzr sources, then just use bzr-buildpackage if all is made well
<Tm_T> abc: though, I think in Kubuntus case this isn't possible yet, hrm
<abc> Tm_T: I've only got debian's and kubuntu patches from bazaar , used bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/debian
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> then you have to use ppa packages as base I guess
<Lure> Riddell: will you be able to do also strigi no-change upload or should I find other core-dev sponsor?
<abc> Ok, great, many thanks.
<nixternal> anyone check out Synapse yet? http://synapse.im - Qt Mono based IM client...looks pretty slick, first Qt Mono app I think I have seen
<nookie^> nixternal: looking very very good =)
<nixternal> ya, just tried it out, not to shabby
<nookie^> what protocols does it offer?
<nixternal> just jabber that I have seen
<Lure> nixternal: I tried, but it crashes for me on Jaunty
<nookie^> nixternal: hopefully it would offer more protocols
 * Lure kind of expected this from mono ;-(
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> All I know is that I hate most of kdebindings
 * Lure does not understand how only one binary out of three from same source package gets published
<jussi01> can anyone reproduce this? Go to kpackage kit, (in jaunty), hit update, see there are updates, hit apply, then while its doing its stuff, are all the buttons on the dialogue box disabled? ie. details, cancel, etc?
<khashayar> jussi01: nope. cancel's not disabled here.
<jussi01> hrm
<khashayar> I'd like to rebuild kdebase-workspace in order to have google gadgets support in plasma. Any ideas which dependency I need to add to debian/control?
<JontheEchidna> my brother got a Dell Inspiron with Ubuntu 8.04
<JontheEchidna> it came with an Ubuntu dvd even though it didn't have an optical disk drive, heh
<smarter> :]
<smarter> which one?
<khashayar> jussi01: By the way, I just saw there's an update to kpackagekit. I'll see if I can reproduce your issue after the update.
<JontheEchidna> smarter: Ubuntu 8.04 + recovery DVD
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I mean, which insprion :p
<smarter> *inspiron
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> it has an SSD
<JontheEchidna> 8GB
<JontheEchidna> 1.5 GHZ atom
<JontheEchidna> 512 MB RAM
<smarter> isn't that the Mini?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> That's the one
<JontheEchidna> the worst part is that all of the other linux computers in the house are KDE, and he sees no problems with gnome whatsoever :P
<JontheEchidna> aside from he can't figure out how to use a custom wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> it's application launcher is pretty cool
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I've just packaged kgtk in my ppa...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that may never reach the repos, but as it is a pain to compile with both qt3 and qt4 wrappers, I decided to do that on my own
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: do you think that some kgtk-firefox that would divert the desktop file would be usefull ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that way you can just install kgtk kgtk-firefox-config for example and get it to work...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that's crap, but I think that's what ppas can be used for :)
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> I know some people would fix it useful
<JontheEchidna> er
<Tonio_> which kgtk-*-config should I create ? firefox, gimp, thunderbird ?
<JontheEchidna> s/fix/find
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Tonio_> there can be lots...
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> that would be a pain
<Tonio_> well I can start with those and add the other ones later... :)
<Tonio_> bah not that long to package to be honnest...
<Riddell> wow, when rosetta spams it really spams
<Riddell> did someone have a fix for the konsole selection problem?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, that's boring.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: ever tested kgtk ? works pretty well :)
<Riddell> konsole isn't boring, it's the most important app there is!
<Tonio_> Riddell: unlikelly to reach the repos, but I think we could maintain something outside of the archives on that point...
<Tonio_> Riddell: Rosetta is boring :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the bug with konsole ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't notice any issue with selection....
<Riddell> it only selects up to a non alphanumeric character
<Riddell> it should select across / and : and characters like that
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean, with mouse selection ? I can't seem to reproduce...
<Riddell> Tonio_: double click on a url in console  http://google.com/foo/foo
<Riddell> does it select the whole thing?
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, it considers / or . as separation and doesn't select the all sentence...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's weird, but I'm unsure it's to be considered a bug
<Riddell> it's definately a bug
<Tonio_> okay :)
<Riddell> there's a config option which says those should be considered part of a word
<Tonio_> ah ! indeed then
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan sent me a patch for it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I thought someone was talking about it
<Tonio_> Riddell: found it :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what happened?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in your profile conf, go in advanced and remove all the special chars
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot about it. It wasn't very high on my priorities list since A) I'm not really affected in my personal use and B)It's gonna be in 4.2.2
<Tonio_> Riddell: those define which should stop the word
<Tonio_> Riddell: then works as expected
<Tonio_> Riddell: we set this within kds I suspect...
<Riddell> Quintasan: got that patch?
<JontheEchidna> I could commit the patch right now
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum.... there's a patch for this ? I just made it to work with configuration here...
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: Yeah, committed for KDE 4.2.2. It's just that it's implemented backwards
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's doing the opposite of what it should
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay.... I use an english kde so I was unsure if the way it worked was normal or opposite :)
<JontheEchidna> patch committed to bzr
<JontheEchidna> I also have some other things for main sponsoring
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeadmin/ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> and bug 343797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343797 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release of QtCurve (0.62.4)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343797
<JontheEchidna> also http://paste.ubuntu.com/132758/
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: uploading everything now :)
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<JontheEchidna> I may want to send the last patch upstream or something
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: kdebase ftbfs... patch 08 doesn't apply anymore (quilt joy...)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: fixing while I upload the other stuff ?
<JontheEchidna> sure. I guess that other konsole patch messed things up
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that's why I hate quilt and why I loved simple-patchsys....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: a *lot* easier to handle multiple patches to patch the same file...
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-18
<Riddell> hmm, some fonts in konqueror have turned non anti-aliased
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<Riddell> bonsoir NCommander
<NCommander> Riddell, could you do another NEW processing for me?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: OK, I made sure everything applied correctly
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: great, uploading :)
<Riddell> NCommander: what's new?
<NCommander> Riddell, redboot-imx :-)
<Riddell> (did you see what I did there?)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I'm pushing now
<NCommander> Riddell, (I'll owe you a beer or three for this)
 * vorian thinks Riddell never sleeps
 * NCommander suspects that true
<seele> daylight savings hasn't hit the other side of the pond yet
<vorian> oh, so it's only midnight
<vorian> :P
<vorian> i'm already longing for sleep
<blueyed> JontheEchidna: I'm testing upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty (re gtk2-engines-qtcurve/kde-style-qtcurve). Just after the upgrade, FF looks ugly - no styling (even from the old gtk-qt-engine).. both packages are installed (gtk-qt-engine (old) and gtk2-engines-qtcurve/kde-style-qtcurve). Rebooting the VM now.
<JontheEchidna> gtj-qt-engine didn't work by default until you install libonoboui or something
<blueyed> well, it worked before the upgrade (in Intrepid). or do you mean in Jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> in intrepid
<blueyed> but it did.. but the dist-upgrade (without restart) broke it.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> that would be a bug then I guess
<blueyed> in gtk-qt-engine?
<nixternal> is anyone working on digikam and kipi plugins?
<blueyed> and woohoo.. it uses gtk2-engines-qtcurve now.. :)
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: Lure is
<nixternal> groovy
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: everything uploaded, wonderfull work :)
<nixternal> digikam is the greatest KDE app ever! I mean ever!
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you should apply for core-dev... aren't sick of asking for sponsor uploads ? :)
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, somewhat
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you should try at least...
<nixternal> ^
<blueyed> JontheEchidna: what do you think should I file? the breakage before restarting is forgivable I think. The other issue I've mentioned has been removing the old gtk-qt-engine package (e.g. by means of Replaces). I like that the default gets changed.
<Riddell> NCommander: this package is a maze of twisty licencing passages
<NCommander> Riddell, I've been writing the copyright file for the better part of two days.
<nixternal> yay for twisty licensing passages :)
<NCommander> Believe it or not, its shorter than when it was original.
<JontheEchidna> blueyed: I think a replaces would be appropriate, as long as they don't conflict each other
<blueyed> ok. should I file that for gtk2-engines-qtcurve then?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<Riddell> NCommander: 4 clause BSD, does any of that code link against any of the GPL code?
<nixternal> why does 'bzr pull' require a password? I can understand push, but pull? that is silly
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I know, it's silly
<JontheEchidna> I think we should also put shlib-deps back in on gtk-qt-engines since it's not on the CD anymore and it somewhat broken without it. I'll do that tomorrow I guess
<NCommander> Riddell, yes, but see the GPL exception clause
<Riddell> nixternal: if it connects by ssh it'll need access
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: I counter your exception clause with my +4 dark shlib mace of BSD
<NCommander> nixternal, its a quirk in the way bzr handles lp: paths
<vorian> is that new?
<dtchen> nixternal: if you're truly annoyed, you can edit foo/.bzr/branch/branch.conf
<NCommander> dtchen, he can just do bzr pull -r *http path*
<dtchen> NCommander: indeed; i just change branch.conf to use http or bzr instead of bzr+ssh or lp
<NCommander> oh
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: about kde/qtcurve
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: wouldn't it make sense renaming kde-style-qtcurve to qt-style-qtcurve
<Riddell> NCommander: that exception makes the result non-GPL, whyever would someone want to do that?
<Riddell> I mean why not just use BSD
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and also kde-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig to kde-style-qtcurve
<Tonio_> ??
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: Yeah, that probably would make sense
<nixternal> dtchen: ya, that is what I do when I finally get annoyed with it
<nixternal> just change the parent_location
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: strange to me that the kde- thing is for qt, and the kdeconfig suffixed thing is the kde theme :)
<NCommander> Riddell, I have no clue, except for the "source must be available" bit
<nixternal> would be nice if ~/.bazaar/config had the ability to tell it to pull from https and push to ssh
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but this means kde4 is parsing qt styles now ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I just discovered  the kde4 real one, but was able to use the qt one...
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I think it does
<JontheEchidna> you just get extra goodies that come from linking with KDE from -kdeconfig
<JontheEchidna> like the kwin theme
<JontheEchidna> which probably should be in its own package but would be a real pain to split out
<JontheEchidna> if not impossible
<Tonio_> okay, makes sense
<JontheEchidna> basically we build the thing twice, hiding build-deps on the first one
<Tonio_> then maybe kde-style-qtcurve should provide qt-style-qtcurve
<Tonio_> just for people searching for a qt style...
 * ScottK hides his eyes from the evil.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I was about to say the same :) that's rude !!
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that's pretty crap no ?
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I think Qt can do KDE themes now too
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could just drop the Qt only theme?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: why not building once and just try to split out ? ;)
<JontheEchidna> we could switch over the cdbs
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: because if it finds kde it won't build Qt only
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: if no double build, then yes, cdbs would make sense :)
<JontheEchidna> I think we can drop the qt-only one, since it seems that Qt now does KDE themes in 4.5
<JontheEchidna> evil--
<Tonio_> ah.... then if qt does kde themes, maybe we can do that, and just split out the theme from the tools...
<Tonio_> and keep the same naming policy
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: wouldn't that be okay ?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I think so
<Tonio_> okay
<JontheEchidna> should we also separate the kwin theme?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll be on contrib day on friday, I'll have time to look at that...
<JontheEchidna> kwin-style-qtcurve
 * Tonio_ adds to his todo list
<JontheEchidna> great :)
<Tonio_> yeah, a kwin theme would make sense, indeed
 * Tonio_ is asking if we shouldn't consider using qtcurve by default for kde....
<Tonio_> oxygen is nice, but nothing is better than a real unified theme...
<nixternal> NO, use Skulpture
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> all that money and he can't afford a real connection? :p
<JontheEchidna> Klearlooks!
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> S K U L P T U R E
 * JontheEchidna wonders what klearlooks looks like
<JontheEchidna> er
<nixternal> I don't even think I have looked at that
<JontheEchidna> Motif for default!!1!!!
<nixternal> YES!
<nixternal> Motif +100
<JontheEchidna> then no gtk-qt-engine!
<JontheEchidna> unified ugly
<JontheEchidna> :P
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Redmond
<JontheEchidna> I think they renamed that to Windows
<nixternal> Skulpture is #2 on KDE-Look right behind dekorator which is a bit much for a new user
<nixternal> Skulpture even looks good in GTK stuff..
<nixternal> speaking of which, how the heck can I get rid of the current GTK theme? I have set it to use my KDE theme but taht doesn't work
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> I did set it, it went back to QtCurve
<JontheEchidna> Haha, knetworkconf was pretty sucky even before it was totally broken
<JontheEchidna> half of the bug reports in kdeadmin are about it
<nixternal> WTF
<nixternal> why can't I change the GTK theme stuff from QtCurve to use my KDE theme?
<JontheEchidna> because startkde changes it to qtcurve on every startup
<nixternal> serious?
<JontheEchidna> srs
<nixternal> we hardcoded that change?
<JontheEchidna> we hardcoded it for gtk-qt-engine too, apparently
<nixternal> now that is frickin' annoying
 * nixternal searches for reasoning
 * vorian points at JontheEchidna 
<vorian> and runs
 * JontheEchidna didn't do it :P
<vorian> lies
<nixternal> I was going to point at Tonio_ :)
<vorian> ok, that works too
<nixternal> the craziest french dude in the world!
<Tonio_> nixternal: okay let's make it clear :
<vorian>             _
<vorian>  ___  _  _ (_)
<vorian> / _ \| || || |
<vorian> \___/ \_,,_||_|
<nixternal> of which I am still waiting on how to make someone mad :p
<nixternal> vorian: that last thing in whatever you just did, looks a bit much fallace to me
<vorian> :o
<Tonio_> it won't harm gnome users, which is cool
<vorian> well, I blame ascii
<Tonio_> and it's done a nice and clean way, using .kde/env/
<nixternal> ahh, so I can change that then?
<Tonio_> but yeah, I have no other way to make it default than forcing it
<Tonio_> nixternal: comment out the portion of code doing this in /usr/bin/startkde
<Tonio_> nixternal: and also remove .kde/env/*blabla*.sh
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> thank you sir
<Tonio_> nixternal: maybe as kubuntu-desktop only recommends the theme, I can do better
<knusperfrosch> should i file bugs for networkmanager+vpnc in jaunty-a6 or is it just not ready atm?
<Tonio_> if the package isn't installed, then no copy... and eventually clean out the users .kde/env
<Tonio_> knusperfrosch: no infos concerning vpnc...
<NCommander> Riddell, so how comes the review?
<NCommander> oh
<Tonio_> nixternal: so that if you don't want it anymore, just remove the package and that's it... would you prefer that ?
<nixternal> yup
<Tonio_> okay let's fix then :)
<Riddell> NCommander: I approved it
<nixternal> because if I change startkde or remove that file, everytime it comes through for update I have 7 choices to pick from :)
<NCommander> Thanks Riddell, your the best.
<knusperfrosch> Tonio_: nm-plasmoid->manage connections->vpn, add a vpnc connection, enter what ever you want, it gets lost as you hit ok. second tab of that dialog: check any box, the textinput won't be enabled.
<Tonio_> Riddell: we're patching startkde for things specific to kubuntu (and k-d-s especially)
<Tonio_> Riddell: to make it clean, shouldn't we provide our own startkde binary in kubuntu-default-settings and dpkg-divert it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: some people might want to install kde without our specific work in it...
<Riddell> Tonio_: that sounds hard to maintain, we should make sure any patches don't affect people without k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum... not harder than maintaining the patches for startkde, imho, don't you agree ?
<Tonio_> new startkde -> kds change instead of porting the patches.... well I don't know...
<Riddell> keeping a fork of code is a bad idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: or maybe having our own script in kds package kde then and just patch startkde to execute this script if it exists ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would probaby make both our changes and the startkde patch easier to maintain, I think...
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion on this ?
<Riddell> what's hard to maintain about our patches to startkde?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing, simply I'm fine with having a clear separation between kde and kubuntu specific things
<Tonio_> Riddell: we basically have only one patch and it's only code addition... that's why I think external execution would be better, just my 2 cents :)
<maco> there's a user in #kubuntu with an interesting bug
<maco> with kde 4.1 or 4.2 the resolution that's set in System Settings -> Display is not applied on login, but it is remembered in the Display part. they have to go to Display and hit "apply" every time they login.
<maco> ...and now everybody shuts up :-|
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> that stupid display thing has never worked for me, so I wouldn't be of much help...I am still a manual tweaker of xorg.conf
<nixternal> though with Intel, you don't have to mess with that garbage
<JontheEchidna> maco: running krandrtray at startup should work as a workaround
<JontheEchidna> bug 268434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268434 in kdebase-workspace "Screen Resolution is not being restored after relogin" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268434
<nixternal> ya, krandrtray actually works
<JontheEchidna> since when you load krandrtray it loads the kde screen config
<JontheEchidna> just having it started at startup should be all it takes
<maco> ok
<maco> is krandrtray *supposed* to load on each logn
<maco> or is having it do so a workaround for ?
<JontheEchidna> that's a workaround
<maco> ok
<ScottK> For what?
<JontheEchidna> for kde not remembering the resolution set in systemsettings on login
<maco> huh. here's something xchat-gnome does that quassel would be lovely if it did: let me click on the user's name in the chat window (not just the nick windows) to send them a PM
<JontheEchidna> The Dell mini actually has a few kde apps by default, neat
<JontheEchidna> kworldclock, khangman
<JontheEchidna> potato guy
<JontheEchidna> ktouch
<JontheEchidna> kde3 versions though ;-)
<maco> dtchen: did you collide with seele on your way in?
<nixternal> supah collidah
<JontheEchidna> supah hahdrahn colliah
<maco> s/ia/ida/
<JontheEchidna> lol
<claydoh> hey, I kinda talk like that :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you might have run in to bug 344629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344629 in fontconfig "Subpixel rendering for some fonts in Firefox and Konqueror is disabled after a fontconfig update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344629
 * JontheEchidna sleeps
<adelie42> How can I request an official ubuntu-members source branch of kdegames on launchpad? https://code.launchpad.net/~jelmer/kdegames/trunk seems to be keeping a trunk up to date, but... ?
<DaskreecH> Get a ppa?
<davmor2> Riddell: is the updated panel package in todays iso?
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<gribelu> humm.. after a recent update startkde seems to have some syntax errors
<gribelu> line 204, replace "&&" with "] && ["
<gribelu> it broke GTK themes :/
<Sput> that's a feature, not a bug :)
<gribelu> really? :p
<Sput> scnr
<gribelu> My GTK apps are unstyled now
<astrobear> i'm reading http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<astrobear> where do the source files go?
<astrobear> guess i can locate them when i download them
<astrobear> wouldn't developing neon make my system unstable?
<astrobear> because i use neon apps i think
<astrobear> or.. maybe not..
<astrobear> not sure where kde 4.2 was downloaded from, i used the instructions on kubutu.org
<astrobear> must have been neon
<smarter> no.
<smarter> neon is for nightly build
<astrobear> oh, where from then?
<smarter> if you're using a stable release of KDE, you're not using neon
<smarter> from the Kubuntu-Experimental PPA
<astrobear> i followed the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<astrobear> the only ppa.launchpad.net lines i see in sources.list is neon
<astrobear> s/is/are
<astrobear> so, smarter, is that stable?
<smarter> because it's now in intrepid-backports :p)
<smarter> forgot that we moved them here from the ppa
<smarter> hey Tonio_
<astrobear> so, it's considered stable?
<astrobear> it being the instructions which i used to install kde 4.2
<smarter> astrobear: read the instructions
<smarter> it's not officially supported, but it's supposed to be stable, yes
<astrobear> okay stable for use, but when i'm developing on them... it can't be stable
<astrobear> i'm using the same libraries to edit, say, kontact
<Nightrose> astrobear: neon is sandboxed - so depending on what you are doing it is safe
<astrobear> what does sandboxed mean?
<astrobear> no one has yet to answer that question for me
<Nightrose> it uses a different folder for configs and so on (~/.kde-nightly iirc)
<Nightrose> and is installed in a seperate directory
<astrobear> aaaah. sandbox! you can play safely and not effect your system :)
<astrobear> thank your Nightrose
<Nightrose> no problem
<astrobear> man, took me 3 days to get this point, realizing i can easily get into dev with neon
<Nightrose> heh you just need to ask the right people... ;-)
<astrobear> finally, i can start going through the kde tutorials for making my first kde programs
<astrobear> or get the right person's attention :)
<astrobear> i'm sure many people know what they're doing in #kde-devel
<astrobear> but are probably busy
<astrobear> or not paying attention to the channel like you ;)
<astrobear> with neon, where is the copy of qt-copy?
<astrobear> updatedb && locate qt-copy
<astrobear> didn't find it
<astrobear> [04:53] <Nightrose> heh you just need to ask the right people... ;-)
<astrobear> so... Nightrose... :P
<astrobear> you want to help me or give me a list of nicks to pester :D
<Riddell> agateau: you pinged?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<agateau> about the Nepomuk issue
<astrobear> i'll ping/pong if someone knows me answer :)
<agateau> I thought my rc file was not enough, but it seems it's kind of ok
<agateau> if I disable everything, nepomukserver starts, but does not fork any subprocess
<agateau> so I guess it won't crash... would you mind trying the rc file on your machine? I can't really test since it decided not to crash here
<Riddell> agateau: sure
<agateau> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1364186
<agateau> name it nepomukserverrc
<Riddell> agateau: I put that into the kubuntu-default-settings location, deleted my own nepomukserverrc and logged out and in
<Riddell> no crash
<Riddell> nepomukserver does start but not nepmukservicestub
<agateau> so it should be good enough for jaunty
<Riddell> yep
<agateau> do you want me to commit the changes, or would you rather do it yourself?
 * agateau is not sure how to commit and push using bzr yet
<Riddell> agateau: you should learn how :)
<Riddell> agateau: you have a checkout?
<agateau> Riddell:
<agateau> yes
<Riddell> put file in kde-rc-files
<Riddell> bzr add <file>
<Riddell> dch -i  and add changelog entry
<agateau> i even did a "bzr add my file"
<Riddell> bzr diff   check if it's sensible
<Riddell> bzr commit --local
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~<user>/kubuntu-default-settings/<branchname>
<agateau> what should I use for <branchname>?
<Riddell> whatever you like
<Riddell> "disable-nepomuk"
<Riddell> "agateau-special-branch"
<agateau> huhu :)
<agateau> and how does it eventually get into the .deb?
<Riddell> I'll merge your changes into the main branch
<Riddell> build a source package from htat
<Riddell> build a source package from that
<astrobear> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tools/apidox doesn't apply to neon users
<Riddell> upload to the ubuntu build servers
<astrobear> can someone please help me with the documentation
<Riddell> which will compile it into a .deb
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> stupid question: is it ok to use stressed letters in changelog?
 * agateau has stressed letters in his name
<Riddell> stressed?
<Riddell> accents are fine
<agateau> accents yes
<agateau> dch -i created a "1:9.04.15ubuntu1" version number, this is not correct, is it?
<davmor2> Riddell: oem works now that bryce has added me gfx card to the nv.lst
<agateau> Riddell: it should be "1:9.04.16 I guess
<Riddell> agateau: no need for the ubuntu1 it's a native package not in debian
<Riddell> davmor2: yay
<Riddell> davmor2: panel fix should be in
<davmor2> Riddell: cool I'm just burning now.  So I'll find out soon :)
<agateau> Riddell: launchpad does not like me: "Permission denied (publickey)." but my ssh key has been added to my LP account
<agateau> This was when I tried to push
<Riddell> agateau: using the right username?
<agateau> yes
<Riddell> try <username>@bazaar...
<Riddell> aurelien-gateau-mail ?
<agateau> mmm where does this come from?
<agateau> I thought my username was agateau
<Riddell> that works
<Riddell> didn't come up in a search though
<agateau> I think aurelien-gateau-mail was an old LP account I created a few years ago
<agateau> it should be dead right now
<agateau> anyway I can't push with this one either
<agateau> oh!
<agateau> nevermind
<agateau> I just realized what you meant with "<username>@bazaar..."
<Riddell> working now?
<agateau> seems to be
<agateau> it's "Walking content"
<davmor2> Riddell: today's install has got the Incomplete Language Support issue again
<astrobear> what's the difference between "kde-nightly-kdelibs-dbg" and "kde-nightly-kdelibs"?
<astrobear> one has debug support and the other doesn't?
<davmor2> Panel fits though Yay
<astrobear> if i install kde-nightly-kdelibs-dbg, do i need to install kde-nightly-kdelibs ?
<Riddell> agateau: did it get anywhere?
<Riddell> davmor2: what's the issue?
<agateau> Riddell: it just finished!
<davmor2> Riddell: Hang on I'll shot it
<agateau> url is bazaar.launchpad.net/~agateau/kubuntu-default-settings/disable-nepomuk
<devfil> Riddell: what do you think about konqueror+kdewebkit?
<Riddell> erk, we're 60MB oversized on amd64
<Riddell> devfil: needs lots of work, e.g. most of the config settings don't work for it
<astrobear> # Shortcut provided by Project Neon to make the module
 * smarter made arora uses kdewebkit yesterday :)
<astrobear> # and install it to the prefix /opt/kde-nightly/
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/icl.png
<astrobear> neonmake
<astrobear> bash: neonmake: command not found
<agateau> Riddell: any other bug for me?
<devfil> Riddell: does flash work with kdewebkit?
<Riddell> agateau: do you want to add the soprano install stuff ?
<Riddell> devfil: yes
<smarter> devfil: yes
<Riddell> well actually I don't know
<Riddell> devfil: it works with webkit in qt 4.5 but havn't tested kdewebkit
 * smarter double-check with his hacked arora
<Riddell> agateau: sesame install I mean
<agateau> Riddell: I am afraid i do not understand what you mean
<agateau> Riddell: you mean enabling Nepomuk when sesame package is installed?
<Riddell> agateau: get update-notifier to promot for sesame install along with the codec install prompts
<Riddell> and for bonus points enabling it too
<agateau> :)
<devfil> Riddell: I'm reading https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyKDEPackaging and it says "If Qt 4.5 is out for Jaunty and its Webkit supports flash we should change Konqueror to use kdewebkit by default."
<smarter> devfil: yup, it works
<agateau> Riddell: I can have a look at it, yes
<smarter> devfil: but it's far from perfect
<smarter> devfil: definitely not ready to replace KHTML
<Riddell> devfil: would be nice but as I say it needs more work
<smarter> also, KHTML devs won't be pleased :P
<devfil> but KHTML doesn't support flash, does it?
<Riddell> sure it does
<maco> doesnt konqueror use khtml?
<maco> and doesnt webkit use khtml for the rendering component?
<smarter> maco: No.
<Riddell> konqueror uses whatever plugin is avaliable, khtml is the norm
<smarter> WebKit is a KHTML fork
<agateau> maco: no, khtml and webkit can be seen as competitors
<Riddell> the more I think about it, the more sensible using arora becomes
<smarter> Riddell: it rocks really :)
<agateau> Riddell: did you try rekonq?
<smarter> Riddell: I ported it to cmake this week, and I'm working on KDE support
<Riddell> agateau: I did briefly, don't remember being too impressed
<smarter> Riddell: an extension system is being worked on too, thanks to QtScript power
<agateau> Riddell: I was thinking it would be a better choice, being based on kdelibs, but i must confess i haven't tried it yet
<agateau> smarter: extension system would be great!
<smarter> agateau: yup :)
<Riddell> Lure: digikam is out?
<smarter> agateau: I don't think rekonq really has a future
<smarter> agateau: arora + KDE support should be better
<smarter> agateau: my hacked arora to use webkitkde makes it use KIO for free :)
<agateau> smarter: I like arora, but I am a bit concerned about the way kde support will be integrated
<agateau> I have remembers of qt apps with not-so-good kde support
<smarter> agateau: I'm thinking doing the same way as Quassel
<smarter> #ifdef HAVE_KDE KFoo #else QFoo #endif
<agateau> smarter: can arora access kwallet for example?
<davmor2> Riddell: so do you have any ideas on the issue with language support?  I've not seen it for a while
<smarter> agateau: not at the moment
<smarter> agateau: as I said, I started working on KDE support for arora this week :)
<agateau> smarter: ok, so it's planned?
<devfil> smarter: do you use kopete (msn)?
<smarter> agateau: yup
<smarter> devfil: that happens, why?
<smarter> agateau: http://code.google.com/p/arora/wiki/KDE4Integration
<agateau> because I guess it's a bit more complex than #ifdef'ing a few classes :)
<devfil> smarter: some avatars are not displayed, and maybe I know how to fix it
<devfil> but I cannot work on the package and test it right now, however it's a 2-lines change
<Sput> right, kwallet support is something I need to hack up for quassel at some point
<smarter> devfil: push it in a PPA?
<devfil> uhm... good idea
<Riddell> devfil: no it's just moaning about incomplete support?
<agateau> Riddell: can give me the url for the update-notifier repository?
<agateau> can you*
<devfil> Riddell: ?
 * agateau leaves for lunch
<smarter> Riddell, agateau, etc: if you're interested, my kdewebkit-powered arora is available here: http://github.com/smarter/arora/tree/kdewebkit
<Riddell> agateau:  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk/
<davmor2> who works on the kde port of jockey?
<Lure> Riddell: I have merged our changes into Debian SVN, hope they upload it and we can sync today
<Riddell> davmor2: nobody in paticular
<davmor2> Riddell: the numbering in it is the wrong way around.  it should read 180/173/96 but actually read 173(which is highlighted)/180(which is recommended)/96
<astrobear> bash: neonmake: command not found
<astrobear> help please
<astrobear> updatedb && locate neonmake didn't find anything either
<astrobear> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove" after issuing "sudo apt-get install kde-nightly-cdbs kde-nightly-deps"
<astrobear> told they are already the newest
<astrobear> and i figured that's where neonmake is
<Lure> Riddell: still need to work on kipi-plugins merge
<Lure> Riddell: hope to do it tonight
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm talking to pitti about it I'll get back to you :)
<Lure> Riddell: can you do no-change upload for strigi
<Lure> Riddell: No-change rebuild for exiv2 0.18 (LP: 309684)
<astrobear> does anyone use neon in here?
<Riddell> Lure: done
<jussi01> astrobear: #amarok.neon
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel is about to do a bug fix update for 0.4 that I intend to upload before the beta freeze (and it really is bug fix only, I've been tracking the branch).
<smarter> yay, flash-context-menu-in-kde-apps look decent now, thanks to gtkcurve :)
<Tonio_> hehe, I just made kde4 dialogs to work with openoffice.... that cannot reach the repos btw...
<Tonio_> too hackish... but works
<Lure> can somebody explain what failed in this build: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24037548/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.digikam_2%3A0.10.0-2~lure~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<smarter> Tonio_: you finally admited that kgtk was teh cool? :P
<Lure> it build in pbuilder and it claims "Built successfully
<Tonio_> smarter: I just opened a ppa and packaged everything
<Tonio_> smarter: you can just install kubuntu-kgtk and get everything installed and working :)
<Tonio_> smarter: I divert the desktop files from the preconfigured aps
<smarter> w00t
<Tonio_> smarter: http://launchpad.net/~kgtk
<Tonio_> every app is a separate packagge, with a metapackage to install everything...
<Tonio_> smarter: but for openoffice, that's different
<Tonio_> I have to force gnome, and then wrap to kde4 :) crap but working :)
<Riddell> Lure: soyuz detected a problem after build
<Riddell> maybe a newer version already exists?
<Lure> Riddell: where? in ppa?
<Lure> ppa is empty
<Lure> and jaunty is 2:0.10.0~rc2-0ubuntu1
 * Lure is confused
<Riddell> Lure: nothing useful in the e-mail I take it?
 * Lure checks
<Lure> Riddell: good pointer: digikam-dbg_0.10.0-2~lure~ppa1_amd64.deb: Section 'debug' is not valid
<Lure> does this mean we cannot sync from debian due to that?
<Riddell> Lure: hmm, I guess not
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will then do ubuntu1 package and upload to PPA
<Lure> Riddell: if test is OK, will ask you for upload
<JontheEchidna> Do we wanna get rid of OOo KDE integration and force GTK?
<Lure> Riddell: so what is appropriate section for -dbg packages? I suppose "devel"?
<devfil> Riddell: can you please upload http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133011/ ?
<JontheEchidna> The KDE3 file dialog is somewhat broken anyways
<Riddell> Lure: that'll do
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: huhu?  no
<JontheEchidna> oh, it wouldn't be smart enough to use QtCurve?
<JontheEchidna> that would also bring in GTK to the default install
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<Riddell> devfil: where is that patch from?
<devfil> Riddell: the patch is mine
<JontheEchidna> would anyone object to me backporting kde svn 926571?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=926571&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 926571 | Added the Trash KCM to Dolphin, it's visible in the Settings Dialog, in the 'Trash" page. Konqueror has it, we should too =)
<Riddell> devfil: oh nice, going to send it upstream to salem presumably?
<devfil> Riddell: of course
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go ahead
<Riddell> devfil: there's another libmsn task if you're into that code
<devfil> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> devfil: bug 308060
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/308060/+text)
<Riddell> devfil: the security guy had a look at libmsn and wanted a change, would you be able to look at his proposed change?
<devfil> Riddell: I don't know, I'm not a C++ developer
<Riddell> devfil: ok, you just know enough to fix your bug :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: is there has been any decicions about KDE 4.3 yet?
<Riddell> Tm_T: may not make the jaunty release?
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, so we consider backporting it to Jaunty anyway?
<Tm_T> do we wait betas or try snapshot?
<smarter> Tm_T: for snapshot we already have kde-nightly from neon
<smarter> should be enough
<Riddell> yes we'll backport betas, same as always
<Tm_T> Riddell: roger roger, sounds good
<Riddell> devfil: uploaded
<Tm_T> smarter: aye, it's not reasonable for that yet though, as too much things moving around in trunk
<Tm_T> and must take carefully whole snapshot yet anyway
<devfil> Riddell: thanks
 * Tm_T keeps stress testing kdepim in trunk
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw we are getting couple hundred pc workstation main units from our BBC-equivalent to "Linux in schools" project, we'll see if I get kdeedu pushed into those and find a way to collect experiences for development use
<Riddell> yay
<Tm_T> and ofcourse if possible, KDE4 desktop with aarons plans around edu use of plasma
 * Riddell wonders why xulrunner has ended up on the amd64 CD
<Riddell> and all the rest of gnome infact
<Lure> Riddell: gnome is jumping to kubuntu ship? ;-)
<Tm_T> they try to sink our ship by overbooking it?
 * txwikinger_work has too many pictures in his head now that are not proper to spell out LOL
<ScottK> Riddell: One path I was following (but didn't come up with a solution to) is that we are ending up with gvfs due to the gstreamer backend on phonon.
<Riddell> we don't use the gstreamer backend
<Riddell> it's not on any CD
<txwikinger_work> Is fish not working anymore in KDE4.2?
 * Lure reboots to test network-manager with WPA-Enterprise and hidden networks - hope I come back on Wifi ;-)
 * txwikinger_work is invited as guest speaker in Mohawk College tomorrow
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: try sftp:// ?
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: what to talk about?
 * ScottK goes and refreshes his memory.
<txwikinger_work> About FLOSS, its legal consequences and society
<freinhard> hi!
<txwikinger_work> I was given a blanch card... I can talk about whatever I like
<txwikinger_work> card blanch ^^
 * txwikinger_work is still jetlagged
<freinhard> kleopatra misses gpgconf support in libgpgme. is it possible to get that for jaunty? see bug #305565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305565 in gpgme1.0 "kleopatra complains that gpgme should be compiled with gpgconf support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305565
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: It will be more an FLOSS advocacy talk.. the audience is not very familiar with FLOSS yet
<Riddell> freinhard: do you know what needs changed?
<freinhard> Riddell: didn't have a closer look so far buti guess it needs to be compiled with --enable-gpgconf
<ScottK> I thought we were dropping gdebi from kubuntu-desktop?
<Riddell> ScottK: I do seem to remember that
<ScottK> It doesn't look like we actually did it.
 * ScottK didn't manage to replicate getting gvfs pulled in, so nevermind for now.
<ScottK> Riddell: You want me to drop it from the seeds (gdebi-kde)?
<Riddell> ScottK: I think it might need the priority of kpackagekit changed, it's below Ark for me in the menu for .deb files
<ScottK> Personally I'd call that a feature, but I can see where more generally that'd be a problem.
 * ScottK decides to leave it and do some $WORK.
<jussi01> argh.... this sucks :( I think I have to go and move to gnome :(
<Riddell> ?
<jussi01> Riddell: I have 3 screens.triple head is not supported in kde, and doesnt look like getting done anytime soon
<cernui> At least 2 head was expected as I read, not sure 3
<ScottK> Can you set it up with xrandr?
<jussi01> ScottK: no
<jussi01> I have dual head sorted, but 3 is not possible
<agateau> Riddell: about update-notifier, to get it to prompt for sesame install, we need an application to call its dbus interface
<cernui> jussi01: Are you able to fill a bug in kde's bug tracking system?
<cernui> That would be of help
<agateau> Riddell: which application should do so, nepomuk kcm?
<jussi01> cernui: hrm, I think there is already one. I have one on LP, though written hastily and frustatedly, so not as good as it could be.
<Riddell> agateau: maybe dolphin?
<Riddell> since that's the first app a user will run which uses nepomuk
<Lure_> Riddell: as you can see, nm-applet work (WPA-Enterprise, PEAP, MSCHAPv2, hidden)
<Lure_> Riddell: will now test knetworkmanager and plasmoid
<Riddell> good luck Lure_
<cernui> jussi01: You could add a comment on kde bug 158850
<ubottu> KDE bug 158850 in multihead "Multihead: not supported by plasma" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158850
<agateau> Riddell: on startup?
<Riddell> agateau: yes
<Riddell> agateau: see the patches to amarok or dragon if you like
<agateau> Riddell: will have a look
<Riddell> (dragon easier, amarok packaging is weird)
<jussi01> cernui: I think most has been said there, but Ill pop something specific to my situation soon
<devfil> Riddell: software updates says "5 blocked updates", why?
<Riddell> devfil: oh that's an issue with packagekit, we need to talk to glatzor about that
<devfil> ok
<cernui> jussi01: Ok, your help would be great, because there isn't too many >2 screens setups around to test bugs I think
<jussi01> cernui: alright then. I can test offer good feedback, work with anybody who is willing to work on it.
<Lure_> Riddell: knetworkmanager works too!
<Lure_> Riddell: it seems there is some value in keeping it
 * Lure_ will try plasmoid now
<cernui> jussi01: if you want to start now, you could ask mentoring in #kde-devel, maybe the assigned devs are in the room. Good squashing!
<freinhard> Riddell: can i get the config.log for libgpgme somewhere? maybe it just didn't find gpgconf...
<jussi01> cernui: I need to run out now, maybe in a bit
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/1.1.8-2ubuntu1/+build/872559/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.gpgme1.0_1.1.8-2ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Riddell> freinhard: that's the build log
<cernui> jussi01: np thanks anyway
<smarter> Riddell: your last commit to kds added hardcoded stuff, like +maximumSize=1280,38, isn't that going to pose any problem?
<agateau> Riddell: can't find any patches to amarok or dragon in debian/ dirs of said packages :/
<freinhard> Riddell: checking for gpgconf... no, so rebuilding it on a machine with gpgconf should do it (sry, don't really know how package building works with lp)?
<Riddell> agateau: kdemultimedia for dragon?
<Riddell> agateau: debian/patches-amarok for amaro
<agateau> Riddell: I checked out kdemultimedia and did not find any dragon patch
<agateau> I only browsed the amarok repository on the web
<agateau> checking it out now
<Riddell> kdemultimedia-4.2.0/debian/patches/kubuntu_02_dragon_restricted_install.diff
<Riddell> on the web?
<Riddell> checked out from where?
<agateau> Riddell: I used this line:bzr checkout lp:~kubuntu-members/kdemultimedia/ubuntu kdemultimedia
<cernui> glatzor: I think there are some KPackagekit issues
<Lure> Riddell: plasmoid fails as expected...
<Riddell> agateau: hrm, kdemultimedia isn't up to date
<glatzor> Hello cernui
<Lure> Riddell: will update bug and try to talk with wstephanson if I can help debuging this case
<Riddell> agateau: we don't use bzr packaging for amarok currently because of the hacky build, you can apt-get source amarok
<cernui> glatzor: hi sorry:-)
<agateau> Riddell: ok I am already running apt-get source kdemultimedia atm
<agateau> Riddell: no kubuntu_02_dragon_restricted_install.diff in my kdemultimedia-4.2.1/debian either :(
<agateau> note it grabbed 4.2.1, not 4.2.0
<Riddell> agateau: bzr update
<Riddell> I just committed it
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> agateau: thanks for spotting this :)
<agateau> :)
<JontheEchidna> The Trash KCM in Dolphin patch at least builds!
<JontheEchidna> Now I hafta wait until the rest of kdebase is done :(
<agateau> Riddell: was wondering about the way bzr checkout interacts with source archives: do you checkout bzr stuff inside the folder created by apt-get source?
<Riddell> agateau: I use bzr-buildpackage which will put the debian/ directory from bzr together with the sources
<Riddell> agateau: but it does add extra stuff you have to remember to do, hence problems like this
<agateau> Riddell: ok, so I can put the debian/ dir from bzr inside my "apt-get source" folders by hand
<Riddell> agateau: yes
<agateau> Riddell: I hate to be a pain, but I still have no dragon patch in debian/ after bzr update
<Riddell> agateau: bzr merge  ?
<agateau> Riddell: what should I merge?
<agateau> oh no, nevermind
<agateau> it's in debian/, not in debian/patches/
<Riddell> oh jings
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: The trash kcm backport works. :) I've committed it to bzr for the next upload
<Riddell> agateau: fixed
<Riddell> kpackagekit is not doing so well :(
<agateau> Riddell: got it :)
<txwikinger_work> what is wrong with kpackagekit?
<Riddell> didn't work first time I clicked upgrade "took too long, need to fork"
<Riddell> and now I got another error message saying dpkg failed
<Riddell> worked third time though
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it does that "took to long" thing a lot
<Riddell> update-notifier doesn't disappear
<seele> is the kpackagekit timeout bug our bug or upstream kpackagekit?
<seele> i thought that was supposed to be fixed with 0.4
<JontheEchidna> it got a little bit better with 0.4
<JontheEchidna> but you have to have like zero load on the system for it not to do that
<JontheEchidna> irt kpackagekit, do we want the entire app to be in System Settings?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it is isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but do we really want it there?
<JontheEchidna> To me software management isn't really a setting
<Riddell> I think we do, seele is the ultimate authority.  bit late to move it now though
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I guess you're right
<seele> whether or not it goes in there is a pretty low priority item
<JontheEchidna> Oh, the Settings section of KPK looks pretty demented with the latest updates
<JontheEchidna> The one item that is that (software-propeties-kde button) looks pretty lopsided
<seele> there is a general problem with system setting modules and how they are designed anyway. if theyre designed like an application instead of a group of settings, then it is weird they are emedded in system settings
<seele> there are a few configuration modules in system settings with that problem
<seele> i'm starting to lean towards evolving system settings as simply a menu, and then launching the modules as a separate application or configuration dialog
<Riddell> ScottK: ah, install-package uses code from gdebi, that's why it's being brought in
<seele> replacing the screen content is really confusing
<ScottK> Urgh (gdebi).
<kwwii> Riddell: usplash theme should be in your inbox soon
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/usplash.tar.gz for anyone else who wants to look at it (should have just done this to begin with instead of email)
<Riddell> kwwii: rocking
<steveire> does anyone know if kubuntu disables gps support in marble?
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm quite happy with Kubuntu.  Other than the issues already talked about most things just work (tm) :)
<kwwii> Riddell: julian is looking at it now, pending approval we can go ahead and put it in main
<seele> kwwii: what happens on widescreens? does the image stretch or is there just black buffer area added on either side?
<kwwii> Riddell: oh, and do take a look whether it builds...I didn't actually build it :p
<kwwii> seele: on the widescreens that we catch and do properly it will now center the logo pic and use the progress bar as normal
<seele> cool
<kwwii> seele: but to be honest, the usplash is outdated and it does end up stretching it
<kwwii> on many screens
<kwwii> I have added configs for a bunch of screens
<kwwii> essentially, the new design is the old logo with a new progress bar so don't expect the world :p
<seele> ah, oh well
<julian> kwwii, looks great ken - thanks. the black background and the blues really look sharp.
<Tm_T> kwwii: msg
<kwwii> julian: great, thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: let me know if there are any technical difficulties
<Riddell> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `\', needed by `usplash-theme-kubuntu.so'. Stop.
<Riddell> kwwii: hmm
<kwwii> erm, let me check it out
<Riddell> kwwii: works if I put the usplash-theme-kubuntu.so:  stuff all on one long line
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I just did the same myself
<kwwii> must be the tabs in the file
<kwwii> probably only accepts spaces
<kwwii> I guess
<Riddell> Makefile syntax is horrible
<kwwii> so this fixes it and it builds for me, should I send you that change or can you use the local copy you just made?
<Riddell> I can do it myself
<kwwii> cool, sorry for the trouble
<kwwii> I should have built it to begin with
<Riddell> installs and works
<Riddell> looks like a smaller more sharp version of what we had before
<kwwii> exactly
<kwwii> with thin progress bars
<Riddell> kwwii: shall I upload?
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, if you are happy :)
<Riddell> you always make me happy kwwii
<kwwii> gosh, I feel all warm inside
<smarter> so, when do we get a plymouth theme? :]
<mpt> smarter, Karmic I think :-)
<Tm_T> Karmic or K+1, who knows of the future
<Riddell> has pinentry stopped working for other people?
<Riddell> uploaded, thanks kwwii, julian
<smarter> Riddell: gpg-agent doesn't work anymore here, so no pinentry
<smarter> Riddell: but then, KDE still crash at startup and I have to manually start it with DISPLAY=:0 startkde everytime since I upgraded to Jaunty, so it might be related :p
<Riddell> erk that sounds painful
<smarter> Riddell: yup :/
<smarter> not to mention tons of hardware strangeness I'm experiencing since a few weeks
<jjesse> is there a supported version of open office 3.0 in intrepid or do i have to wait for jaunty for that?
<freinhard> Riddell: add gnupg2 (>=2.0.4) to the Build-Deps for libgpgme. i just put it on my ppa.
<ScottK> jjesse: You have to wait.
<nixternal> jjesse: there is an oo.o ppa, but it doesn't work well with KDE 4, ie. it is flat out ugly
<jjesse> nixternal: that's what i thought
<nixternal> it still functions well, just looks really bad because the oo.o kde integration is broken
<jjesse> thanks ScottK as well
<cernui> will pulseaudio be installed as default next release?
<nixternal> i hope not...pulseaudio has been a nightmare for me
<ScottK> cernui: Not for Kubuntu, no.
<txwikinger_work> hi nixternal
<cernui> Right
<nixternal> why is pulseaudio in jaunty ScottK? it locks up everytime I play a video pretty much on the internet
<ScottK> cernui: It' default in Ubuntu since Hardy, so if you have both desktops installed, you'll get it.
<nixternal> I don't have both desktops installed
<ScottK> nixternal: Not if you're running Kubuntu.
<nixternal> hrmm, how the hell did I install that then...
<cernui> Thinking in writing a surround et al configurator and looking which api to use
<nixternal> just did a purge and it removed w/o hesitation
<ScottK> nixternal: What does aptitude why pulseaudio (or whatever the package is called) tell you?
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
<nixternal> I wonder what I installed that needed it
<val-gaav> btw any work going on actuall  OOo integration with kde4
<Riddell> freinhard: you learn packaging fast :)
<Riddell> freinhard: got a debdiff?
<val-gaav> meaning with qt4 and the current qt3 integration
<ScottK> nixternal: Got openjdk-6-jre?
<nixternal> gstreamer
<Riddell> val-gaav: there's some patches but they don't work  and nobody has time to fix them
<val-gaav> :(
<val-gaav> good to know that at least something is going on
<freinhard> Riddell: erm can you use the one on my ppa? https://launchpad.net/~freinhard/+archive/ppa
<freinhard> Riddell: --with-gpgconf=/usr/bin/gpgconf isn't really necessary anymore since i had to add gnupg2 to the builddeps to pass the tests.
<Riddell> ok
<seele> has thorsten started yet? is he on irc?
<seele> (if i spelled his name correctly..)
<Riddell> Bo
<Riddell> as in the Doctor Who character :)
<freinhard> Riddell: and the build dep should be "gnupg2 (>= 2.0.4)" sry, first package ;)
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be on irc anywhere today
<Riddell> davmor2: you tried today's kubuntu live CD?
<davmor2> yes
<Riddell> davmor2: did the folderview on the desktop work?
<davmor2> Riddell: sorry meeting.  You mean the plasmoid on the desktop that show the install icon
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> Riddell: if so then it worked it's how I installed
<davmor2> Riddell: Why?
<Riddell> davmor2: it was broken for me
<Riddell> the kioslave didn't run
<Riddell> probably timedout or something
<Riddell> works fine if I restart plasma
<davmor2> Riddell: work fine for me I can look at it again tomorrow for you but like I say I was about to click on the installer and it work :)
<Riddell> davmor2: how much memory are you using?
<davmor2> 1gig
<davmor2> are you test on vm or hw
<Riddell> davmor2: hardware with .5 gig
<davmor2> I'll look at it again tomorrow for you My 1 machine has 2 512 in I'll take one out :)
<Riddell> freinhard: uploaded
<Riddell> freinhard: thanks for that
<Riddell> stick around, you never know what else you might be able to fix :)
 * JontheEchidna adds the debian patch for bug 319331 to our amarok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319331 in amarok "[jaunty] amarok 2.0.1.1 always crashes on startup on PPC" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319331
<JontheEchidna> ouch, this is going to be painful
<Riddell> amarok packaging is painful
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: put it in debian/patches-amarok  and add the patch -p1 < debian/patches-amarok/foo.diff  line to debian/rules
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, but this patch supersedes another patch, and there may be other packaging changes. The changes themselves probably won't be too hard. Finding the proper changes will be :P
<JontheEchidna> and they're using 2.0.60, so here's to hoping the patch still applies
<yao_ziyuan> there is an obvious bug when you hover your mouse on a file with a Chinese filename in Dolphin. the filename in hover will disappear. the same bug happens to System Settings icons if the UI language is Chinese.
<yao_ziyuan> this message reported to #kde-devel and #kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> that guy needs to learn about bugs.kde.org
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Riddell> shtylman: is your kdeui branch at a stage ready to merge into trunk?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: plasma-appletsrc accidentally got reincluded into kds
<Riddell> by me?
<JontheEchidna> no
 * JontheEchidna searches for Hobbsee's stick
<JontheEchidna> It seems to have reappeared in agateau's upload
<Riddell> which I uploaded, so it is my fault :)
<Riddell> davmor2: did you notice if the notes plasmoid got started on the live CD desktop?
<davmor2> Yes it was there
<davmor2> do you want me to fire it up now for you?
<Riddell> great, that's fine so long as it was there
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll take a shot for you
<Quintasan> \o
<davmor2> Riddell: No note widget but folder view is there
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kde.png
<davmor2> Riddell: also out of curiosity why does ksnapshot save the .png's to documents and not pictures?
<davmor2> Riddell: Note the panel :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How do you think 4.2.1 on Intrepid is looking?  Are we about ready to backport it?
 * ScottK  is thinking during the beta freeze when the buildd's are quiet....
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Yeah, I think it's looking pretty good now that Plasma doesn't crash on startup
<ScottK> Riddell: What do you think?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I just remembered there's a file conflict bug in kdesdk that needs fixing in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> and the ppa
<JontheEchidna> I can fix that in a minute
<JontheEchidna> OK, kdesdk fix pushed
<JontheEchidna> I think that was the last file-conflict-upon-upgrade from KDE 4.1
<ScottK> Any other kdesdk stuff needs uploading?
<Riddell> ScottK: good idea
<freinhard> Riddell: nice, one thing less that bugged me for a while :) what to do with the bug #305565 ?  mark the KDE PIM part of that bug as invalid (since it was a gpgme packaging issue)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305565 in gpgme1.0 "kleopatra complains that gpgme should be compiled with gpgconf support" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305565
<Riddell> davmor2: panel is fine?
<davmor2> I know :)
<davmor2> Yay \o/
<ScottK> freinhard: You may not have the invalid choice.  I'll fix it up.
<freinhard> ScottK: i got "invalid" in the <select>, but not sure how reasons for closing bugs are handled on LP
<ScottK> OK.  I marked it invalid.
<ScottK> BTW, that was filed against upstream kdepim and not kdepim in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Generally you should file in LP against the Ubuntu package and then link to the bugs.kde.org bug for upstream if one is filed.
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: can one of you please push a kpackagekit version with updated upstream translations
 * ScottK looks at Riddell.
<apachelogger> the current state is, at least for german, not very usable
<shtylman> Riddell: not yet... (the .ui files can eb merged though...that will fix the long text on the user setup page), I am not done with the actual code fixes though...(you can also merge the timezone map...it has bugfixes but does not have the city on hover yet)
<apachelogger> hm
<davmor2> Riddell: Anything else you need before I head off?
<apachelogger> we are doing quite some marketing by including bleeding edge apps ... both the dragon player and quassel wikipedia articles mention kubuntu :)
<ScottK> \o/
<ScottK> Riddell: Speaking of Quassel, I did upload 0.4.1, so we now have what I expect we'll release with unless something big comes up.
<seele> apachelogger: kpackagekit seems to still be breathing, let along bleeding :-/
<seele> i didnt realise how much work it was going to need
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> eventually it can't update if a new package ought to get installed
<apachelogger> or at least I don't get it to
 * jussi01 waves to apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> Could I have a sponsor for bug 319331 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319331 in amarok "[jaunty] amarok 2.0.1.1 always crashes on startup on PPC" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319331
<jussi01> cernui: I added a peice to the bug, hopefully its helpful to someone. Is there a proceedure for letting people now in #kde-devel or should I just go in there and blurt? :D
<cernui> Just go and talk to them if possible, take in account european/asian devs could be sleeping right now
<jussi01> cernui: Yeah, Im in europe so understand :)
<jussi01> cernui: I guess its a case of Hurry up and wait now :D
<cernui> jussi01, yes, it could take some for the right person to answer if such a person apper
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know where kpackagekit translations are?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde svn I suppose
<Riddell> is kpackagekit in svn?
<apachelogger> in playground AFAIK
<Riddell> oh aye
<apachelogger> playground/sysadmin it seems
<jussi01> cernui: yeah, exactly ;)
<apachelogger> s///- for l10n though
<cernui> jussi01: do you work at a lcd screens factory ? 8-)
<jussi01> cernui: no... just have a kind workplace :)
<jussi01> and lcd's have come down in price a lot recently
<cernui> Sure
<Riddell> apachelogger: kpackagekit uploaded
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<nielsslot> could someone here explain the kubuntu_52_gtk2_engines_qtcurve_config.diff patch in kdebase-workspace in jaunty for me? It seems to prevent me from choosing a different GTK style then QtCurve
<Riddell> nielsslot: I think that was JontheEchidna's work
<nielsslot> I'm looking a the patch.. and it seems to remove/reset the ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 at every startup
<JontheEchidna> It was tonio's work
<val-gaav> sam situation here
<val-gaav> and I don't even have Qtcurve installes
<val-gaav> so it ends up with the ugly default gtk style
<nielsslot> yeah.. i tried uninstalling qtcurve.. it then defaults to the ugly raleigh..
<val-gaav> any hope for fix ?
<Riddell> poke Tonio_
<val-gaav> I actually like using gtk-qt-engine without a theme :)
<Tonio_> nielsslot: fixed with today's kdebase-workspace upload
<apachelogger> waaaah
<val-gaav> :)
<Tonio_> val-gaav: that was for you sorry
<val-gaav> thanks  :)
<apachelogger> digikam comes up with a tip-of-the-day
<apachelogger> someone do something
<JontheEchidna> ~order brain
<ScottK> You know all about digikam already?
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<nielsslot> Tonio_: great.. thanks
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we can disable within kds right ?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> uhm, it crashed
<JontheEchidna> heh, we're going on 4 kds uploads today
<Tonio_> apachelogger: doing that now, I still have a couple of changes approved by seele to include in it...
<seele> hmm?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if only the usplash stuff wouldn't be in kds
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: actually agateau accidentally reverted some stuff, so a fourth upload would be in order anyways
<apachelogger> that ought to be "wasn't", right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Tonio_> seele: changing the date format, rmoving the year and include day of week
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in that case I must praise bzr qdiff before upload :P
<Tonio_> seele: and another one proposed by Lure
<agateau> JontheEchidna: oh... what did I revert?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: somehow the plasma-appletsrc file accidentally got re-added
<JontheEchidna> no biggie though
<Tonio_> stupid question but I never found out how to search for files with kde4... :) what's the easy way for this ?
<JontheEchidna> the usabilty nightmare called kfind
<agateau> JontheEchidna: very strange... I would like to know how I did that... I only called "bzr add" on the nepomuk file I created
<Riddell> agateau: the plasma-appletsrc file, although it may well have been my fault
<agateau> Riddell: ok, a merge problem I guess
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've commited the revert to bzr for k-d-s, are you going to add the digikam setting?
<apachelogger> Riddell: Tonio_ is
<apachelogger> Tonio_: locate $FILE :P
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll wait for your commit then.... I was just doing it :)
<apachelogger> digikam comes with an builtin abomination of KDE 4
<Tonio_> apachelogger: seriously, I mean :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: done
<apachelogger> why in solid's name would I be caring if a collection is on a network storage or a removable device
<apachelogger> Tonio_: that was quite serious indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki ;)
 * apachelogger never got strigi working for real
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well that's a real question I was asked 3 times today at work.... I don't care, but some people seem to
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMHO kfind/locate is the best way to search at this point
<apachelogger> at least until nepomuk and strigi are useable
<apachelogger> or maybe it's just my setup that is horribly broken, which might also very well be
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> some stuff in digiKam is seriously weird
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I upload kds or are there changes commit soon ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nah, we've totally disabled nepomuk
<apachelogger> poor nepo
<JontheEchidna> and even if we didn't nepomuk refuses to use the redland backend
<JontheEchidna> and crashes while refusing
<apachelogger> sounds sensible
<apachelogger> I guess
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you take a look at digikam 0.10?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Lure was planning on updating it or something
<JontheEchidna> he seems to be the main digikam dude
<apachelogger> I mean, like, did you use the app :P
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> nope
 * apachelogger is using rc2 right now, and finds it quite disturbing
<apachelogger> that is me talking with my oxygen hat on though :P
<JontheEchidna> I have used rc2 for a bit
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: isn't dolphin using nepomuk ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: at some points at least ?
<Riddell> for tags and rankings
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Tonio_> k
<JontheEchidna> but its file indexing stuff is ko'd
 * ScottK hugs his Konqueror.
<Tonio_> any chance to get the good backend to work in the future ? I think it's a licence/nonfree content issue right ?
<apachelogger> nah
<JontheEchidna> yeah, actually
<apachelogger> they already got a new backend again :P
<JontheEchidna> there's a third backend in store for 4.3
<apachelogger> which is a new db server
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> then we get
<apachelogger> mysqle for amarok
<Tonio_> apachelogger: will we be able to use that one at least ? :)
<apachelogger> mysql for akonadi
<Riddell> Tonio_: install soprano-backend-sesame
<apachelogger> and that weird stuff for nepomuk :P
<JontheEchidna> now that I am conversing with 4 core devs
<JontheEchidna> anybody feel like sponsoring a PPC fix for bug 319331?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319331 in amarok "[jaunty] amarok 2.0.1.1 always crashes on startup on PPC" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319331
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, so why don't we have it installed by default ? :)
 * apachelogger thinks quassel could use firebird while we are at it :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: because it's in multiverse
<Tonio_> Riddell: might sound like a stupid question, but I missed the discussions on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> and it needs java
<Tonio_> ouch...
<Tonio_> no java for me...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as long as it work and we can enable it...
<apachelogger> at some point $user will be out of RAM, so the definition of $work is rather difficult to make
<apachelogger> like I migrated my mom's pc to thunderbird and got rid of all the kdepim because of akonadi
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there is an amarok branch
<claydoh_> hello apachelogger !
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: not according to Riddell this morning
<apachelogger> hola claydoh_
<Riddell> hmm?  what me?
<apachelogger> claydoh_: do we has world dominiation already?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, because Riddell never used it :P
<claydoh_> apachelogger: getting there :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you said we didn't use the amarok branch since we have a hacky build
<Riddell> oh aye, the bzr packaging branch isn't used
<apachelogger> but why but why
<Riddell> because the packaging is a hacky mess and won't work with bzr-buildpackage
<Riddell> well, maybe it could, but it didn't seem proper at the time
<claydoh_> apachelogger: I am currently thinking of something along the lines of UWN, but obviously with a Kubuntu twist
<claydoh_> apachelogger: and advertising it in the mailing lists, and in the forums
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, now that we have the 2 tarballs in one orig tar it probably makes sense to go back to branching again :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: UWN is one big load of FUD IMHO
<claydoh_> apachelogger: but the idea, not the content :)
<apachelogger> oh, better that is
<claydoh_> apachelogger: you want it more personal and opinionated I assume?
<ryanakca> Riddell: back, did the kdebindings changes work?
<apachelogger> claydoh: well, it ought to have 2 effects IMHO - 1. inform $reader about what is going on 2. make $reader feel proud to be using such an awesome OS/look forward to the next version/wanting to checkout Kubuntu/...
<Riddell> ryanakca: good questions, I havn't looked
<JontheEchidna> "This week JontheEchidna deftly dodged actual work and orders about 20 cokes from kubotu"
<claydoh> ooh propoganda I can do, I *am*  the supposed Kubuntu Kult leader, you know :)
<apachelogger> didn't know, but sounds about right :P
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: that will be my first headline :)
<JontheEchidna> haha
 * claydoh really needs to take that title off of his kubuntuforums profile :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: where is it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, btw, just so you can think about it ... before I got lost, I was thinking about making Kubuntu meetings less technical (i.e. restrict to memberships and maybe big changes for which council approval ought to be nice to have) ... the technical descussions could be moved to developer meetings happening in a 2 week cycle or something
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, sounds like hassle, we have enough trouble organising meetings as it is
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: better than Kubuntu Kult Kommander
<ryanakca> Riddell: It's in my PPA, just a sec, I'll try to find it... *waits for offlineimap to finish syncing his email so he can check for a build log*
<kwwii> I am heading out for the night, let me know if there is anything else I can help with between now and release
<Riddell> ryanakca: don't see anything in there
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: but I *like* the 'k' thing :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, we don't need a quorum for regular dev stuff, so just a quick organized discussion session should be enough
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: subtle KKK joke there :P
<claydoh> errrr
<kwwii> Riddell: does the kubuntu installer include the new time-zone stuff?
<Riddell> kwwii: does indeed, hugs to shtylman
<kwwii> Riddell: we could also change the look of that if needed
 * ryanakca waves to kwwii, long time no see :)
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: subtle like a brick to the head lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: it might also become easier to get a kubuntu meeting schedule if we don't always end up in 2 hours of discussion about mostly uninteressting stuff for non-devs ;-)
<kwwii> ryanakca: hey...good to see you
<JontheEchidna> lol
<kwwii> anyway, I am off for the night...have fun
 * claydoh ,as a non technical dude always enjoys the meetings
 * apachelogger , as a technical dude gets actually annoyed by the technical stuff :P
<JontheEchidna> haha
<apachelogger> seriously if we move the tech stuff to either individual dev discussions or maybe the mailing list we could save a lot of time in the meetings ... that means more time for eating cookies
<apachelogger> cookies > scrolling IMHO
<claydoh> the -devel list is rather under-utilized
<apachelogger> well, I use it
<apachelogger> almost no-one else does though :P
<claydoh> lol a terribly long and waaayy ot and useless thread in -users just killed my kmail
<apachelogger> uh uh uh
<claydoh> or was it the updates?
<apachelogger> claydoh: what was it about?
<claydoh> i dunno, about a virus or sometthing
<claydoh> orillygina
<claydoh> err
<claydoh> originally
<claydoh> yet another kernel update, reboot time
<Mamarok> claydoh: I stopped reading -users quite a while ago, it's getting more childish everyday
<claydoh> Mamarok: it has its ups and downs, lately it has been OK
<claydoh> I don't watnt to unsub, as I do like to help, but the long threads I usually ignore and send to the trash
<Mamarok> claydoh: well, nearly al threads written by Steven are ending up in threadsplitting and following OT
<claydoh> Mamarok: you noticed ;)
<Mamarok> claydoh: I would love to help, but what can you do with people who don't use their brain, don't follow advices and newbies running alpha software?
<Mamarok> hence, I stopped reading, it's taking up time and nerves
<Mamarok> at least in #kubuntu you can cut OT
<claydoh> well, a little list moderation could do wonders, or simply piss everyone  off
<claydoh> or rather piss off the ususal suspects at least
<claydoh> but again, its a time issue
<Mamarok> claydoh: well, who moderates this list anyway? never seen an admin so far
<claydoh> dunno, think night rose and maybe apache logger might be
<Mamarok> or at least nobody stating to be one
<Mamarok> oO, I guess it's just too much time then, but some admin PM to the usual suspects could be nice
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> claydoh: that -users thread is awesome
<Mamarok> apachelogger: do you read the -users list?
 * apachelogger is crying because he is laughing so hard
<Mamarok> I mean, that virus thread is epic
<mib_n11dih> Checking it
<neversfelde> Tonio__: ping
<Tonio__> neversfelde: yup ?
<neversfelde> Tonio__: do you have still problems with sieve and kmail?
<Tonio__> neversfelde: yup :)
<Tonio__> I tried to fix on my ppa.... no luck...
<Tonio__> neversfelde: the problem is with the authentication....
<neversfelde> I switched to dovecot patched for managesieve and created the scripts with thunderbird, now it works
<Tonio__> it seems to work with other distros... and we don't patch anything on that point, that's what I don't understand
<Tonio__> neversfelde: hum, I have a cyrus in front of me
<Tonio_> maybe there is the problem
<Tonio_> anyway it works with fedora on the same server????
<Tonio_> s/?/./
<neversfelde> it did not work with my old scripts
<Tonio_> they don't patch, neither do we
<neversfelde> they were created with pysieved
<Tonio_> neversfelde: hum, I'll test on that point, but for me the problem is only on the authentication side
<Tonio_> I don't even get teh scripts
<Tonio_> neversfelde: my server advertises tls.... I can't get any further, and haven't been able to trace the issue :/
<neversfelde> yes, I had the same problem and then I created them with thunderbird, now kmail works to. But I also changed them a bit
<neversfelde> my server forces tls too
 * JontheEchidna reboots
<neversfelde> soe, kmails sieve ging den ganzen Tag nicht, jetzt dann schon
<neversfelde> sorry
<neversfelde> wrong channel
<neversfelde> mhh, the old scripts had some minor syntax mistakes, I think
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> claydoh: ping
<claydoh> apachelogger: pong!
<apachelogger> claydoh: didn't we agree to establish a kind-of moderation team for users?
<apachelogger> looks like a clear case of thread hijacking
<claydoh> I think so, I did work on a list-rules sort of thing with nightrose but nothing past that
<claydoh> I guess that would make *me* the team then?
<Mamarok> claydoh: I can help too
<apachelogger> well, I am sure there are a couple of more people to help
<apachelogger> especially if the list becomes readable again
<Mamarok> hm, the first problem is, how do we handle people like Stephen?
<claydoh> I am not sure
<Nightrose> yea claydoh - please don't let yourself be kept from doing useful stuff just because I am not available - i simply didn't have time for the user list lately so I unsubscribed in an attempt to regain control over my inbox
<Nightrose> :/
<Mamarok> he actually "thinks" on the list
<Nightrose> and claydoh I never was a moderator there in the sense of having admin powers ;-)
<Nightrose> gosh and I am tiiiiiiiiired
<claydoh> Nightrose: nether do I , just assumed you did sorry :0
<Nightrose> :)
<apachelogger> just ask master Riddell
<Mamarok> apachelogger: who actuall is admin and who is a moderator of the list?
<Mamarok> +y
<Mamarok> Riddell: ping
<Mamarok> claydoh: can I help with the list rules?
<claydoh> as to Steven, maybe just the constant reminders, either on-list or off
<claydoh> Mamarok: sure
<Mamarok> well, off list first of course, be it only to ask him to think for himself first before posting
<Mamarok> also, do we really need to split every thread with the :resolved remark? It's not a forum...
<claydoh> I think it is his way of killing a topic
<claydoh> Mamarok: I have the rules on google docs
<Mamarok> he is not the only one doing it, and mostly it doesn't kill the thread at all
<Mamarok> claydoh: do you have my mail address?
<claydoh> no, was just typing to request it
 * claydoh cooks dinner while chatiing in irc -not a safe thing :)
<apachelogger_> claydoh: are there useful people on that list?
<claydoh> some, perhaps
<apachelogger_> useful as in: people I could turn into minions
<claydoh> dotan is usually ok, and I see him in other lists
<Mamarok> Dotan Cohen
<Mamarok> he is really great, never fails to report a bug
 * apachelogger_ shall write him a mail then
 * Nightrose doesn't think apachelogger will be sucessful with that
<Mamarok> why not?
<Nightrose> talks a lot ;-)
<apachelogger> claydoh: are there some useful people on that list?
 * Mamarok raises her finger...
<claydoh> I agree on Dotan Cohen, not sure of anyone else atm
<claydoh> besides those present here :)
<Mamarok> claydoh: :)
<claydoh> i would have to watch the list closer to see
<claydoh> far too many jump into the quagmire too easily imo
<claydoh> perhaps many don't post much as they are frustrated/annoyed?
<Mamarok> claydoh: I didn't lately, it really was getting too much...
<Tonio_> Riddell: kds ftbfs due to usplash, it seems...
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you fixing or should I look ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: some images are mising (throbber 32 ones as well as the logo itself...)
<maco> rawr. kpackagekit still throws errors at me in a window too small to see the full error message, and supposedly that error was fixed in an update weeks ago
<Riddell> Tonio_:
<Tonio_> maco: we have to ping glatzor... maybe we have to increase the timeout a little bit...
<Riddell> hmm, what did I forget to do now
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup ?
<maco> i just found the bug (bug 272410)and some people are like "my machine's not THAT old...." im like "My machine's not had its first birthday yet!"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272410 in packagekit "packagekit says: The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272410
<Tonio_> Riddell: the background images are missing, along with the throbber 32 ones, resulting an ftbfs :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, let me work out what I forgot to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki ;)
<Riddell> this whole bzr thing just makes it all more complex I'm sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: certainly :)
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK, Tonio_: can you upload digikam/kipi-plugins from my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive/ppa
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Lure> you just need to remove ~lure~ppaX from version
 * Lure hopes we are still before beta freeze ;-)
 * Lure got stuck on his sailing club meeting for a couple of drinks longer than he anticipated ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: it builds fine in your ppa, I'm not re-reding the changes, let's do quick :)
<Tonio_> Lure: upoaded
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks a lot
<Tonio_> Lure: yw
 * Lure needs to check how to backport to intrepid
<Gon> hey, in my last update, now I can sign my email with opengpg + pinentry :D thanks ;D
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-19
<maco> ScottK: you remember the seahorse-agent v. use-agent stuff?
<maco> ScottK: seahorse-agent, according to adam, only ever writes out a gpg.conf if it tries to read one that doesnt exist
<maco> so really the issue is that the skel file either isnt being written into there period or isnt being written before seahorse-agent starts
<maco> how can we make sure the gpg.conf skel file gets written?
<nixternal> nhandler: I didn't get any Kubuntu stickers
<nixternal> jjesse: how much more do you have to do on the menu stuff for docs?
<nixternal> I just pushed updated images and some new images...I took screenshots of the application launcher that can be used to show the different places
<ScottK> maco: Or there's a bug with seahorse agent.
<ScottK> The gpg.conf gets written from skel the first time gpg gets run.
<maco> which is after seahose-agent is first run?
<ScottK> I'd suggest that if seahorse-agent thinks it needs to create the gpg.conf, it first try to use the gpg.skel.
<ScottK> It could be.
<ScottK> There was a bug in Feisty where it wasn't getting created, but since then it's been created on first gpg run for any user.
<maco> unless the first thing the user does after install is login on teh command line and use gpg, the skel wont be created for gnome users
<maco> having it be a default skel makes sense to me as a way to force seahorse-agent and gpg-agent play nice
<ScottK> Right, so if seahorse would use the provided skeleton instead of inventing it's own, it should all work out.
<maco> mmk
<ScottK> I don't see a point in seahorse-agent creating an empty file.
<maco> nor do i
<maco> dunno how to tell a gui app to use cp either though
<ScottK> Dunno.  The ~equivalent KDE program, kgpg is just a gnupg front end, so it all works.
 * ScottK could do it in shell or python, but not C.
<ScottK> claydoh: You on tap for Beta release notes?
<claydoh> sure, how soon?
<claydoh> ScottK: or rather which day
<ScottK> Next Thursday (a week).
<claydoh> cool plenty  of time
<ScottK> Yep, but since it's the beta, I wanted to make sure we started early.
<claydoh> ;)
<nixternal> jjesse: I have gone ahead and fixed up the menus....copy yours to the side and then bzr pull in my changes and let me know what you think...I have made the menu file so much simpler I think overall adding common entities so we don't have to type <foo>Application Launcher</foo><foo>Applications</foo><foo>Internet</foo> all of the time
<nixternal> our docs now validate and build :)
<nixternal> anyone in here want to take a section or 2 of the documents to work on? shouldn't be to difficult, just needs some cleaning up
<Quintasan> oh man another 200 packages to upgrade, how you do this? :D
 * Quintasan is out, school is calling
<jussi01> Quintasan: its called a 10/10 connection :P
<jussi01> Quintasan: its called a 10/10 connection :P
<shtylman> Riddell: updating my branch right now...I put in the show/hide partition bar fix and pulled in the word-wrap fix from main. Only thing left is the timezone city display on hover
<bothorsen> Riddell: Do we have special patches for juk in our package?
<bothorsen> Riddell: I'm looking at bug #316046 and I can't reproduce any of the problems reported in our bug or in the original bugs.kde.org report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316046 in kdemultimedia "Kubuntu jaunty juk stops playing automatic" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316046
<bothorsen> ubottu: Yes, that's the one I'm testing right now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bothorsen> Oh :)
<agateau> :)
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi agateau
<agateau> hi Riddell, did you get my email about nepomuk and sesame?
<Riddell> bothorsen: did you work out your juk issue?
<Riddell> agateau: yes I see it here
<Riddell> agateau: what do you find annoying?
<agateau> Riddell: if you apply the Dolphin patch,
<agateau> everytime you start dolphin you get the notification
<agateau> which could be annoying for example if you are offline, or I guess when running from the livecd
<agateau> plus you will need to enable Nepomuk to make use of the sesame backend, so it makes more sense to me to show this in the nepomuk kcm
<Riddell> we could add a "don't show again" option to the notifier
<Riddell> I've been meaning to do that for a while
<Riddell> it doesn't run on the live CD anyway
<Riddell> and ideally it would enable nepomuk for you
<agateau> Riddell: I am not sure a "don't show again" would help: if the user disable the message because he does not want to be bothered, it may forget what package needs to be installed to get Nepomuk running
<Riddell> ok, let's just do the kcm then
<agateau> Riddell: ok, i guess we can consider it fixed for now then
<agateau> any other bug I may have a look at?
<Riddell> agateau: kdebluetooth keeps crashing
<Riddell> that's the other high profile crash we have
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> Riddell: do you have a bug number for this?
<Riddell> bug 320614  I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320614 in kdebluetooth "kbluetooth4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QDBusAbstractInterface::callWithArgumentList()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320614
<Riddell> allee: ^^ ?
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> although there's a few crash reports for kdebluetooth :(
<agateau> I can't reproducebug 320614, but I obex-data-server crashed on me after transfering a file to my phone
<Riddell> agateau, bothorsen: either of you know where KDE keeps its config upgrade scripts?
<agateau> mmm you mean where in svn?
<Riddell> agateau: no on disk
<agateau> can't find any of them atm
<agateau> Riddell: according to kconf_update README, it's in $KDEDIR/share/apps/kconf_update
<agateau> yes I have a few of them in /usr/share/apps/kconf_update
<Lure> agateau: kbluetooth consistenty crashes on suspend/resume here
<agateau> Lure: just keeping it running while suspending is enough?
<agateau> or do you have to do something special?
 * Tonio_ goes buy dvds to test k3b
<Riddell> agateau: ah hah, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: if I can make it to work, is there a chance to get it in after the beta release ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and the string freeze ? will be hard I guess...
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes that should be possible
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, let's focus on that today then...
<smarter> Tonio_: does something needs testing for k3b?
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing I'd like to fix in kds : ctrl+alt+left/right should lead to "next desktop"
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you think ?
 * smarter was planning to copy a DVD on disk
<Tonio_> smarter: we know it works well except for dvd isos burning...
<Tonio_> smarter: but feel free to test from my ppa then ;)
<Tonio_> smarter: and if you like experimental things you can go with the kgtk ppa and test installing kubuntu-kgtk
<Tonio_> smarter: that should provide you kde4 dialogs for firefox, thunderbird, opera, openoffice, scribus, kino and a couple of other apps :)
<Lure> agateau: yes - after resume, I get apport crash report
<Lure> agateau: I do not even use bluetooth ;-(
<Tonio_> Lure: is that kdebluetooth or kblueplugd crashing ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: does that come from somewhere?  is there an existing shortcut for next desktop?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is :) and nothing binded to it
<Riddell> go ahead if you want
<Tonio_> Riddell: compiz has this one for ctrl+alt+right+left
<Tonio_> oki
<Lure> Tonio_: kbluetooth4
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, I found out a conflict with ctrl+shift+w, both kopete and konsole use it
<Tonio_> Lure: oki.... then better ask agateau :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kopete uses it to set "away" mode and in konsole it closes the tab....
<Lure> agateau: if it would help, I can try reproducing it now...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think we should remove the kopete one, as probably not as usefull
<agateau> Tonio_: it's not like I am a great bluetooth hacker :)
<Tonio_> agateau: but a better c++ one than me, in any case :)
<agateau> Lure: I am going to try it now
<Lure> agateau: but we are sure you can become one ;-)
<agateau> :)
<agateau> did not crash :/
 * agateau hates it when he can't reproduce bugs
<Riddell> agateau: there are other tasks if you can't get anywhere with that :)
<Mamarok> oh my, these people on the -user list are gonna drive me nuts :(
<apachelogger> Mamarok: what did they do now?
<Tonio_> hum I noticed a strange bug with desktop files and kde...
<Tonio_> create a desktop file with a tryexec, binary missing, everything's okay
<Tonio_> create the binary, you can see the entry in the kickof
<Tonio_> remove the binary, the entry stays in it....
<Tonio_> can someone confirm this ? (then I'll report...)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes I confirm
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki... shouldn't be hard to fix, I'll have a look
<Tonio_> I suspect it won't check TryExec for already known files...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I discovered that installing and remove marble.... the desktop entry is in -data package
<agateau> Riddell: tell me all
<Riddell> agateau: we have this annoying window sizing bug we created and could do with a script to fix it
<agateau> Riddell: can you tell me more?
<Riddell> agateau: in intrepid we tried to set some window sizes to make the default sizes fit with text alongside icons in toolbars, but it caused more problems than it fixed
<Riddell> agateau: but kwin liked to keep those settings around for people who got them and there's no easy way to get rid of them
<Riddell> agateau: in your /.kde/share/config/kwinrulesrc is there rules for "Kontact initial default size" etc?
<agateau> Riddell: nope, but I jumped from hardy to jaunty
 * apachelogger still thinks piping kwinrulesrc through a script using kconf_update is the way to fix that bug
<agateau> so the idea is to get rid of all section/keys named "* initial default size" ?
<Riddell> agateau: yes, here's mine  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kwinrulesrc
<Riddell> agateau: it has to be done before kwin starts
<agateau> Riddell: in startkde for example?
<Riddell> agateau: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't kwin have some reload config thingy?
<Riddell> kconf_update is probably the proper way to do it
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think so (not looked though)
<apachelogger> org.kde.kwin /KWin reloadConfig
<Riddell> clever
<apachelogger> so IMHO kconf_update + script + dbus call to that reload thingy is the best way to get rid of those settings
<Riddell> trouble with kconf_update is it'll only work for people upgrading to kde 4.2 (or whatever version we set) and many people are already using 4.2
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not necessarily
<apachelogger> IIRC we could use any name for the update file, with any version number
<Riddell> nixternal: chap from Linux Identity magazine just e-mailed to ask if I wanted to write an article about Kubuntu jaunty, can forward if you're interested
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kconf_update/README.kconf_update?view=markup
<apachelogger> With <id> identifying the group of update entries that follows. Once a group
<apachelogger> of entries have been applied, their <id> is stored and this group of entries
<apachelogger> will not be applied again.
<apachelogger> i.e. the update file only relates to the defined id, but not an application or one specific config file, thus also the version is independent from $app or KDE
<Riddell> agateau: recon you can look into that?
<agateau> Riddell: yes, can do
<agateau> i am wondering how kwin will react if we create "holes" in the config
<agateau> section names are numbers, and there is a  [General]/count key which keeps how many keys are in it
<Riddell> agateau: no idea, might need to test that
<Riddell> agateau: the worst symptom of this is okular's presentation mode only takes up half the screen
<agateau> judging from the code, it loads all sections from 1 to count
<agateau> I need to look how it behaves if section does not exist
<Riddell> jjesse: chap from Linux Identity magazine just e-mailed to ask if I wanted to write an article about Kubuntu jaunty, can forward if you're interested
<jjesse> i am interested please forward
<Riddell> jjesse: sent (let me know if it ends up in your spam though, gmail doesn't always like me)
<jjesse> will do
<seele> rickspencer3: ping
<rickspencer3> seele: hi
<seele> rickspencer3: wow youre up early!
<rickspencer3> not really
<rickspencer3> but I do have to get my son up in 2 minutes
<bothorsen>  Any KDE bugs that you would like me to take a look at?
<bothorsen> All the ones I have checked today have been fixed upstream already
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I asked them to stop the thread or change at least the subject, guess what...
<Mamarok> they continue as before
 * Mamarok wonders if we should not take other measures for the -users list
<Riddell> bothorsen: there's a couple of patches on http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/ could you check if we should get them in
<Riddell> kdebase and qt4-x11 ones
<Riddell> Mamarok: I can block threads if it's necessary
<Riddell> Mamarok: Thanks for Virus thread?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I sent a last post and asked them to end it, second mail to ask that now
<Riddell> Mamarok: want to be list admin? :)
<Mamarok> and yes, it would be a good idea to block the thread
<Mamarok> Riddell: I wouldn't mind to moderate a little, yes
<Mamarok> Riddell: claydoh_ also offered to help
<dasKreeCh> Virus?
<Mamarok> dasKreeCh: no, there there never was a virus, only a newbie who was in panic with his Jaunty system
<Mamarok> a newbie who never should have installed Jaunty in the first place
<dasKreeCh> Ah
<dasKreeCh> Thought it was some cool new FOSS-y badly named App
<dasKreeCh> Have you put Virus on your linux system yet?
<dasKreeCh> Yes it's great ! I hope it spreads and gets adopted!
<dasKreeCh> Cue Windows user listening in with a large question mark over their head
<Riddell> davmor2: tried today's Kubuntu CD?
<Riddell> it doesn't work for me, freezes at the usplash
<Riddell> ug, dist-upgrade crashes in a chroot
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, works with splash disabled
<Riddell> grump
<davmor2> Riddell: trying now
<davmor2> Riddell: what hw
<freinhard> found a patch on freedesktop for the xrandr-makes-screen flicker bug. whom can i bother with that?
<Riddell> freinhard: bryce, tseliot, tjaalton on #ubuntu-devel are the X guys
<freinhard> Riddell: thx!
<davmor2> Riddell: it boots up but usplash does seem to do anything
<Riddell> davmor2: it boots to X and KDE?
<davmor2> Riddell: yes you just don't have the progress indicator working
<Riddell> davmor2: and on the KDE desktop you have the folderview widget with help and install icons?  and the notes widget?
<davmor2> Riddell: I kinda do but is the note meant to be transparent?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> waa
<davmor2> Riddell: selecting yellow in prefs fixed it I'll reboot and take a shot for you :)
<Riddell> davmor2: naw I see the same thing
<agateau> apachelogger: Riddell: I have a simple kconf_update script ready, but I am wondering where to place the dbus call
<agateau> it can't be put in the script, it's too early
<davmor2> Riddell: Folder view is right though :)
<Riddell> agateau: does the script run before kwin starts?
<davmor2> Riddell: what did you do?
<agateau> Riddell: from what I understand, kconf_update scripts are run on KDE startup (good) and on install (bad)
<agateau> If it happens on install, then kwin is already running
<agateau> and it will probably overwrite the settings
<agateau> but next kde start won't reapply the kconf_update
<agateau> since it's already flag as applied
<agateau> at least that's what I believe will happen, I should test
<ryanakca> Riddell: python-kde4-dev built fine. https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Eryanakca/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/529870/+listing-archive-extra
<Riddell> ryanakca: installing
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm going to install now and see if it's just a cd thing :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: ooh, that seems to work
<ryanakca> Riddell: Great. Should I commit and push the changes in bzr? And if so, do I set the distribution to ``UNRELEASED'' or ``jaunty'' in debian/changelog?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes please, jaunty is fine
<Riddell> ryanakca: you can also change kdeadmin to remove the s-c-p-k depend on python2.6-dev
<ryanakca> Riddell: both commited and pushed, someone will have to generate the dsc and upload when they can :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: it also needs /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py from python-kde4-dev
<ryanakca> Riddell: sorry, which? s-c-p-k ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: maybe we should move that file to python-kde4
<Riddell> so we don't have to install python-kde4-dev
<Riddell> glatzor: hi
<Riddell> glatzor: I'm told that kpackagekit won't upgrade packages which mean installing new packages, is that something in the backend?
<ryanakca> OK, I'll take a stab at it. Completely remove it from python-kde4-dev or just make a copy of it in python-kde4?
<Riddell> ryanakca: move from python-kde4-dev to python-kde4 and add conflicts/replaces to python-kde4 for the old python-kde4-dev
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok.
<Riddell> ryanakca: shouldn't need compiling or anything, just put the packaging changes into bzr
<cumulus007> What are those "blocked updates" doing in my KPackageKit
<Riddell> cumulus007: I was just asking glatzor if he know about that
<cumulus007> ah, ok :P
<jussi01> seems package kit only calls upgrade, not dist upgrade. I just did a dist upgrade via cli and they went away
<jussi01> mind, i havent looked, ponly guesing
<cumulus007> how to do a dist upgrade on the cli?
<ryanakca> cumulus007: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nixternal> Riddell: forward away
<apachelogger> agateau, Riddell: it doesn't matter when it gets run as long as it executes the dbus call afterwards, since it ought to reload all kwin configs and thus refresh (or in this case remove) the values stored in the memory
<apachelogger> Tonio_: btw, since I just installed kde trunk ... dolphin now got a search box for accessing nepomuksearch:/
<jussi01> apachelogger: o/
<apachelogger> so, in one way or another nepomuk should become useable in 4.3
<apachelogger> jussi01: \o
<dasKreeCh> apachelogger: how so?
<dasKreeCh> jjesse: Hiya
<apachelogger> dasKreeCh: because that dolphin search box exposes it to $user, and since $user doesn't react very well to broken stuff, as seen previously...
<dasKreeCh> It should be fixed
<dasKreeCh> I think the issue is that most people aren't RDF saavy so trueg is basically the sole heavy lifter
<dasKreeCh> his truck Quotient is pretty high
<davmor2> Riddell: no splash when shutting down at all :(
<davmor2> Riddell: on a plus side usplash works correctly on the installed system :)
<cumulus007_> Anyone having napomuk crashes?
<cumulus007> It crashes here all the time, Apport notifies me about it
<cumulus007> btw, Apport is very buggy on Kubuntu
<davmor2> Riddell: the desktop is correct on the installed system too
<bothorsen> Riddell: I took a look at bug #341968. This is a boost patch that have been applied to upstream and it looks good to me. I don't have a test case for it, though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341968 in boost1.37 "Fail at start up" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341968
<bothorsen> Unfortunately the boost guys don't believe in bug fix releases, so I there might not be a 1.37.1 but only the 1.38.0 that was released a month ago
<ScottK> All the KDE stuff is on 1.35, so if it's just 1.37, we should be OK.
<Riddell> bothorsen: so I should apply the debdiff in comment 4?
<bothorsen> ScottK: Yes, unless someone tries to build his own software with 1.37
<bothorsen> Riddell: I would say so, yes
<ScottK> Yes. There are also a few universe packages that use it.
<davmor2> Riddell: 60 updates here I'm guessing the live system is still outta sync
<Riddell> davmor2: the Kubuntu one?  that got made today (else the usplash wouldn't be the new one)
<Riddell> the ubuntu live filesystem didn't build
<davmor2> Riddell: but 60 update in freeze?
<davmor2> or has freeze not been announced yet
<Riddell> not that I've noticed
<Riddell> bothorsen: uploading
<Riddell> bothorsen: able to look at the kdebase and qt4-x11 ones in the sponsoring queue?
<davmor2> Riddell: shutdown splash works on installed system too
<dfiloni> Riddell: libmsn patch uploaded to libmsn svn :)
<Riddell> dfiloni: which patch is that?
<bothorsen> Riddell: Will do. #340741 looks okay but maybe not important
<dfiloni> Riddell: the patch releated to wlm 2009 avatars
<dfiloni> the one uploaded in the ubuntu package
<Riddell> dfiloni: super (still waiting on salem to look at the security one though)
<dfiloni> I don't know about that, I know how the protocol works but I don't know how to write C++ code -.-' (only a bit of C)
<davmor2> Riddell: Installed system loses folder view
<bothorsen> Riddell: I already looked at #328919 and added a comment that I can't reproduce this on jaunty
<bothorsen> Might make sense for an intrepid update, though
<Riddell> davmor2: darn
<Riddell> davmor2: nothing there?
<Riddell> bothorsen: bug 340741 is kompozer, gtk app, not my area :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340741 in kompozer "Request sponsor for kompozer_0.7.10-0ubuntu5" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340741
<bothorsen> Riddell: Ok
<apachelogger> btw, the new kiosktool could become really cool
<apachelogger> if it was working and stuff :P
<bothorsen> Riddell: I just tested #328919 on intrepid, but I can't even get khelpcenter up there. I do have a KDE 4.2 on this and upgraded it manually several times, so I don't trust this install much
<apachelogger> but the concept of apps deploying their own .kiosk files makes loads of sense
<Riddell> bothorsen: if it works in jaunty that's the important thing, close the bug
<bothorsen> Ok, will do
<ScottK> Riddell: If you could do Bug #345450, I'd appreciate it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345450 in intrepid-backports "Please backport quassel 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 from Jaunty to Intrepid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345450
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ping
<apachelogger> hm, ScottK will know :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: is a single rm -f faster than doing an if -e before it?
<apachelogger> that say, is there any way to profile operations?
<ScottK> No idea and in a $WORK meeting atm.
<stdin> it should technically be faster, as rm will do a similar check to if -e, and you only need to initialize/execute one executable
<stdin> technically/theoretically
<davmor2> Riddell: that's after the updates
<Riddell> davmor2: what is?
<apachelogger> stdin: well, if is a method of bash anyway
<apachelogger> stdin: question is if loading the executable all the time is slower than iffing all the time
<davmor2> Riddell: folder view disappearing it was there before reboot after installing the updates
<stdin> apachelogger: well, bash still has to attempt to stat the file (for [ -e ])
<Riddell> davmor2: that's pretty nuts
<davmor2> Riddell: so one of the update removed it
<apachelogger> stdin: wouldn't rm do the same anyway
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<apachelogger> stdin: then again... would the loading of rm matter anyway, since it is probably cached anyway
<stdin> apachelogger: hmm, so [ -e ... ] would probably be faster in bash
<stdin> well, it'd be faster to run a builtin than a cached executable
<stdin> I'd guess
<ryanakca> Riddell: I commited the changes, still waiting to see if they build / work.
<davmor2> Riddell: why not wait and try again tomorrow once all the updates are in place
<apachelogger> stdin: questions is probably what does if -e do and what does rm do
<apachelogger> maybe rm is the superior solution after all ;-)
<apachelogger> stdin: also, are 2 if -e $X + rm -f faster than one if -e $X || $Y + 2 rm -f
<stdin> apachelogger: "time rm -f foo" and "time ( [ -e foo ] && rm foo )" tells me [ -e $X ] is faster
<stdin> but that's bash's buildin time function ;)
<stdin> s/buildin/builtin/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> handy :)
<apachelogger> stdin++
<apachelogger> stdin: here a simple rm -f is faster when the if is true
<stdin> ahh, I see that too
<apachelogger> is to be expected though, since rm probably runs a check itself, so the internal if is creating a minor overhead
<stdin> then, I guess, if you can't be sure most files are going to be missing. rm -f would generally be better
<apachelogger> aye, my assumption as well
<stdin> now, if only bash has a builtin rm :)
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is weird though
<apachelogger> startkde runs an if to check if qtcurve and kds are both installed
<apachelogger> when true it runs another 2 ifs to ensure that the files needed from those two packages are actually available
<apachelogger> wouldn't it make more sense to if the 2 required files in the first place?
<JontheEchidna> Then you could only use QtCurve as your GTK theme in KDE. Ever
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind
<JontheEchidna> I see what you mean
<apachelogger> they are used in if X && Y
<apachelogger> where Y could be dropped if the initial if uses Y^2 rather than the dpkg info lists
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you take a look at the ... if test "$kcmrandrrc_display_applyonstartup" = "true"; then
<bothorsen> Riddell: Is it possible to build a set of test packages with the patch in #261380? It looks like two important things happen with it: The libs aren't stripped and extra .dbg packages for the Qt binaries are built
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO that code is uber-useless
<Mamarok> claydoh_: I will send a message to the list with the rules now, hope you are ok with it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the if would always be false anyway since there is no such setting anymore
<bothorsen> Riddell: Supposedly, this would make it possible to singlestep through Qt library code. But I'd like to test this before giving the go-ahead on it
<apachelogger> Mamarok: can you paste them here?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: where is this?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: startkde
<bothorsen> Riddell: I'm not certain how much larger the qt packages will be without the strip
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I generally don't consider performances when talking about bash :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: bash is not meant to be fast, though...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it's sh anyway
<apachelogger> which is supposed to be
<Tonio_> hum, oki then I'd say the clean way if to perform a -e before deletion
<Tonio_> but if you care about performances, then don't test for existance...
<Tonio_> except if you need other type of tests, like -x or so...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: there just a short version of the guidelines in the wiki
<Tonio_> or use perl :)
<Riddell> bothorsen: not stripping qt will end up with huge packages
<apachelogger> Mamarok: urly plz :)
<Riddell> bothorsen: you can build it locally or in a PPA
<apachelogger> Tonio_: depends on the use case really ... if the file is supposed to not exist most of the time if -e is faster, otherwise rm -f is
<Tonio_> yup, if that has to be done one time only don't check
<Tonio_> if it's a cron task, for example I di check
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's what I do in startkde for example, I usually do the check
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> I was just wondering if it really is faster every time :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do you think this may be related to why the KDE resolution settings are never applied on startup?
<apachelogger> certainly makes the code cluttered though :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: bah, test in a loop, with a watch :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> just change it to true further up then, and fix our bug?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: though, I think KDE thinks that krandrtray is supposed to be running
<JontheEchidna> that's BS
<apachelogger> in which case the resolution gets applied once that apps is autostarted
<apachelogger> I tried fixing startkde some time ago
<apachelogger> though it is pretty difficult because the new display stuff supports much more stuff than the other did
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it doesn't just store width and height of $screen, but also type of screen etc.
<apachelogger> all that gets applied through xrandr and it does like if one tells it what type of screen we are talking about
<apachelogger> which makes the code grow a lot
<JontheEchidna> So basically
 * JontheEchidna got pinged/sidetracked
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> So kcmrandrrc doesn't exist any more
<JontheEchidna> so the setting doesn't really make any difference either way?
<smarter> krandrtray replaces it I think
<JontheEchidna> yet another systemtray icon, yay
<smarter> at least, it has a config screen that looks like the kcm randr
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: krandrrc
<apachelogger> .!!!~~~~>Bat paste: pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/133731/
<apachelogger> you'd have to parse the screen number and the output type
 * JontheEchidna hides
<apachelogger> then parse the size
<JontheEchidna> shell scripting is my sekret weak point
<apachelogger> well, it would be rather easy
<apachelogger> just takes some time to get all cases covered
<JontheEchidna> probably because I've never taken the time to learn it other than what I would need for debian/rules
<apachelogger> + the amount of code doesn't make sense in startkde IMHO
<JontheEchidna> so do we want to autostart krandrtray?
<JontheEchidna> and then just remove that startkde code?
<JontheEchidna> but that's yet another program running by default
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I want the code to disappear
<apachelogger> it is useless as it is
<apachelogger> then poke upstream to find some more sensible solution than that tray app
<apachelogger> maybe a kded module
<apachelogger> or if they wish they can update the startkde code
<JontheEchidna> like the suse xrandr module that makes the monitor blink every 10 seconds and makes 10 GB logs? :P
<apachelogger> which IMHO would be rather pointless considering the new display kcm exposes most of xrandr's features, so startkde would grow quite a bit to cover all cases
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: suse is famous for it's bugs :P
<JontheEchidna> I think seli made that one though :P
<agateau> Riddell: apachelogger: I have a script ready to fix the kwinrulesrc issue, it's a bit hackish (waits 5 secs before sending dbus signal to kwin)
<Riddell> hackish is fine
<agateau> the script is in Python, can I use python-dbus or is it better to use os.system("dbus-send...")
<agateau> ?
<Riddell> either is fine
<agateau> better as in less dependencies
<agateau> ok let me push this then
<agateau> mmm, hold on while I check the package actually include my files :)
<JontheEchidna> lolwut: kcminputrc Mouse cursorTheme 'Oxygen_Black'
<agateau> Riddell: I am about to push, but I think I should first pull the latest kubuntu-default-settings package
<agateau> how do I do this with bzr?
<Riddell> agateau: bzr update  or bzr merge  depending on if you have a checkout or a branch
<agateau> bzr update did grab stuff
<agateau> now I have a conflict to resolv :)
<Riddell> edit file, or bzr revert <file>   then bzr resolve <file>
<agateau> bzr resolve <file> worked ok, but now I have "pending merges:" in my "bzr st" output, is there something to do about this?
<Riddell> agateau: you need to do  bzr commit ?
<agateau> ok
<agateau> Riddell: bzr commit or bzr commit --local ?
<agateau> Riddell: And I copy the pending merge message as a commit message?
<Riddell> agateau: whichever you want
<agateau> Riddell: ok, I am pushing right now
<agateau> in my not-well-named branch: lp:~agateau/kubuntu-default-settings/disable-nepomuk/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I pushed the startkde stuff for kcmrandrrdc
<Lure_> Riddell: is it still possible to upload main stuff for beta?
<Lure_> Riddell: or was freeze tonight?
 * ScottK hasn't seen a freeze announement.
<Lure_> ScottK: Steve's announcement said about Thursday, but is this 00:00 or 23:59?
 * Lure_ will prepare lensfun then
<ScottK> Dunno, but usually there's a follow-up when the freeze in place.
<Quintasan> \o
<cernui> Is there any tool for generating an ISO diff & patch and limit the download size between for example, 2 daily isos?
<Riddell> cernui: rsync, see KubuntuFiles
<cernui> Ridell, you're righ even I've used it but for other purposes, thanks
<cernui> Mm but rsnc is transferring the entire iso, it wolld be good to have an utility that reads the local iso and compares them with the list if the remote, downloads those wich changed and rebuild the iso
<cernui> Maybe only 50-100 megs should be enough for a single day diff
<Riddell> agateau: uploaded, thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: python seems to be broken in the buildds, remind me to retry kdeadmin bindings and boost1.37 at some point
<Lure_> Riddell: if uploads are still allowed, could you sponsor lensfun upload (debdiff should be in you mailbox)?
<Mamarok> will taglib-extras be included in Jaunty?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ^^
 * Lure notices that Freeze was announced after I requested sponsored upload - does this count? ;-)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Will do
<devfil> Riddell: often my kubuntu installation freeze, I think is due to latest updates, yesterday it did't freeze
<Riddell> Lure: uploaded
<Riddell> devfil: wibble
<Riddell> Mamarok: what is that?
<devfil> Riddell: "wibble" ?
<devfil> what does it mean?
<rgreening> Riddell: update-notifier-kde doesnt seem to run
<rgreening> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rgreening>   File "/usr/bin/update-notifier-kde", line 34, in <module>
<rgreening>     import dbus.mainloop.qt
<rgreening> ImportError: No module named qt
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: reinstall python-qt4-dbus
<rgreening> reinstall? why, what happened to require a re-install?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, but that fixes it
<rgreening> that's stupid
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One week to beta! | Feature Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<rgreening> oh my... fixed it, but that should never happen
<Mamarok> Riddell: the new dependency for Amarok 2.1, to be found in trunk/kdesupport/taglib-extras directory of KDE's SVN
<Mamarok> it will not build without anymore
<Mamarok> necessary for WMA and MP4 files to be integrated in the collection
<calc> can someone check a bug for me on KDE?
<calc> bug 292628 (check under Jaunty if possible)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292628 in openoffice.org "External filepicker is missing in OpenOffice.org-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292628
<freinhard> calc: sure
<freinhard> anyone hacking on system-config-printer-kde?
<seele> freeflying: Riddell and Arby I think
<freinhard> seele: thx!
<rgreening> any reason kpackagekit is showing a gtk authorization dialog under KDE? http://imagebin.ca/view/i_f49jOG.html
<Tonio_> Lure: shouldn't kipi-plugins depend on libgpod4-nogtk and not libgpod4 ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: see above q?
<Tonio_> above what ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: update-notifier-kde works for me...
<rgreening> quesion on kpk above
<freinhard> Riddell: systemsettings->printer configuration->new printer. the description of "New Local Printer" explicitly mentions *directly* connected printers, should mention networkprinters too. (minor fix, but i just got confused..)
<rgreening> its showing a gtk dialog
<rgreening> and not the kde one
<Tonio_> rgreening: you might have to reinstall policykit-kde
<Tonio_> is it installed for you ?
<rgreening> hrm.... let me check
<rgreening> Tonio_: policykit-kde is already installed. so was policykit-gnome. removing gnome one and now it says I dont have permissions. policykit is also installed.
<Tonio_> rgreening: hu ?
<Tonio_> lemme check
<Tonio_> rgreening: no pb on my side...
<Tonio_> rgreening: also works update-notifier...
<freinhard> calc: so what do you exactly need? steps what to do? (i don't get any file dialog)
<rgreening> hrm.. was working until I updated
<Tonio_> rgreening: there is something going wrong for you I suspect...
<rgreening> Tonio_: I don't even have a kcm module in system-settings showing up
<Tonio_> rgreening: reinstall the packages I'd say....
<Tonio_> purge them and reinstall
<rgreening> Tonio_: try running it from under update-notifier-kde. thats where it's broken (Riddell)
<rgreening> If I run it normal via kpackagekit, it works. This is a major bug
<smarter> KPackageKit still doesn't work here "You don't have the necessary privileges to perform this action."
<rgreening> grr
<rgreening> :P
<Tonio_> ah...
<Tonio_> rgreening: no updates for now, I'll try later
<smarter> and the only error I get is:
<smarter> Authentification error :  :
 * smarter bbl
<Tonio_> rgreening: but if you miss an icon in systemsettings, there is really something going wrong :)
<Tonio_> smarter: tried to fix the perms in systemsettings for you ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: which package provides the kcm module?
<Tonio_> kpackagekit...
<rgreening> Tonio_: no, the policy one
<rgreening> that's whats missing
<Tonio_> policykit-kde then :)
<Tonio_> /usr/share/kde4/services/kcm_pkk_authorization.desktop
<rgreening> ls: cannot access /usr/share/kde4/services/kcm_pkk_authorization.desktop: No such file or directory
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^
<rgreening> which package provides it?
<Tonio_> rgreening: purge policykit-kde and install it
<Tonio_> rgreening: you removed the file somehow
<Tonio_> rgreening: if that's manual removal, the package needs purging before reinstalling
<rgreening> I never removed it
<rgreening> never touched it
<Tonio_> rgreening: bah, it isn't there right ? and it should :)
<rgreening> was working until updates today
<Tonio_> rgreening: then package hasn't been modified at all....
<rgreening> something removed it
<rgreening> weird
<Tonio_> rgreening: I agree this is weird...
<rgreening> nope. still missing after purge/re-install
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> rgreening: hu ?????
<Tonio_> rgreening: can you dpkg -L policykit-kde ?
<Tonio_> and grep for the file ?
<smarter_> Tonio_: fix the perms for what?
<Tonio_> smarter: for policykit/kpackagekit
<rgreening> Tonio_: it's not in the package
<smarter_> and where do I do that? :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: dpkg -L policykit-kde | grep kcm_pkk_authorization.desktop
<Tonio_> /usr/share/kde4/services/kcm_pkk_authorization.desktop
<Tonio_> rgreening: apt-file also finds it...
<Tonio_> rgreening: you have a real, weird, problem
<Tonio_> rgreening: can you dpkg -c the deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
 * txwikinger_work is back from a FLOSS advocacy at local college
<rgreening> Tonio_: could it be an issue with the amd64 package?
<rgreening> Tonio_: also, what version do you have installed? I have policykit-kde_0.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Tonio_> rgreening: how would it have change in 2 days ???
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: ppa?
<rgreening> hmm.... policykit ppa maybe
<Tonio_> rgreening: I have the one from the repos :)
<rgreening> hmm
<rgreening> hrm
<JontheEchidna> I think that was in kubuntu-experimental once upon a time
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: hmm...
<rgreening> checking sources.list
<txwikinger_work> hi rgreening
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yep. removed it from my archive. fixed.
<rgreening> weird
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<rgreening> txwikinger_work: hey
<Quintasan> Only mine screen flickers when I move or open up new windows with desktop effects enabled?
<cernui> Quintasan: video card and driver?
<Quintasan> cernui: Radeon 9550, ati
<cumulus007> ati = ouch, still
<Quintasan> When I move the window around some 1px wide bars appear, then the display turns black until i release the window :/
<Quintasan> It worked before restarting :S
<cernui> Quintasan: Are you using a daily build?
<Quintasan> cernui: I don't think so
<Quintasan> 4:4.2.1a-0ubuntu10
<spass> 3/q
<allee> Riddell:  Problem with the crash was/is  that there was no -dbgsym pkg for amd64 (and i386 AFAIR).
<allee> ^^ kbt crash: https://launchpad.net/bugs/320614
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320614 in kdebluetooth "kbluetooth4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QDBusAbstractInterface::callWithArgumentList()" [Medium,Triaged]
<JontheEchidna> Hum: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=123736435529964&w=2
<JontheEchidna> at least now we won't have 40 MB icons updates whenever kdebase-runtime is updated
<smarter> JontheEchidna: yay
<Lure> Riddell: should somebody rewrite "install-package" to use kpackagekit? it uses gdebi (it seems)
<ScottK> It does and someone should.
<txwikinger_work> Is it on the task-list?
<ScottK> Dunno
<ScottK> It'd be really nice if someone would fix persistent notifications so kpackagekit would work.
<ScottK> (so we wouldn't need the update-notifier thing)
<smarter> it'd be really nice if even not persistent notifications could at least have working buttons :P
 * smarter feels like he's the only one having issues like that :/
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ping
<Mamarok> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Mamarok: did you mail -users yet?
<Mamarok> not yet
<apachelogger> ok :)
<Mamarok> I reformatted the mail a bit, wanna read it?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you've got mail
 * apachelogger is wondering how Mamarok knows that :P
 * Mamarok turns off her psychic abilities
<Mamarok> back watching some old Futurama episodes
<tmeixner> would you recommend trying the amarok neon nightly builds on a jaunty kubunut system (64bit). 8.04 seems like a bit of a stretch.
<apachelogger> Mamarok: remailed
<apachelogger> tmeixner: neon supports intrepid only
<apachelogger> might be that it works on jaunty though
<apachelogger> tmeixner: anyway ... neon support is in #amarok.neon ;-)
<tmeixner> thx apachelogger, I got here via #amarok, didn't know there is a neon too.
<apachelogger> there is also a neon mailing list somewhere, just in case ;-)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thx, will go out in a few seconds
<apachelogger> kool :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: mails is out to the list
<apachelogger> Mamarok++
<Mamarok> thx, didn't do it alone though
<apachelogger> claydoh++
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you see laserjock, please hand him bug 286655 to look at
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286655 in kdeedu "KTouch doesn't have a Spanish or Latinamerican keymap" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286655
 * apachelogger finds it unlikely to be done by us
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Will do.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you get around to it, it would be cool if you could try to reproduce bug 315634 with the additional information
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315634 in kdeedu "In french translation, the web browser doesn't start when I click "Page Wikipedia"" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315634
<apachelogger> maybe I'll get to it tomorrow though
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: could you please poke the ktouch maintainer with kde bug 166071
<ubottu> KDE bug 166071 in general "Half the words in KTouch are not real words, are incomplete, or are misspelled" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166071
<Nightrose> i'll have to find out who that is first
<Nightrose> will do later
<apachelogger> Nightrose: 	Haavard Froeiland
<apachelogger> it seems at least :)
<Nightrose> never heard of him
<apachelogger> sounds good :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Andreas Nicolai maybe?
<Nightrose> never heard of him either
<apachelogger> Andreas Nicolai <ghorwin AT users DOT sourceforge DOT net >: Current maintainer
<apachelogger> either the extragear page is out of date or Nightrose is not as allknowing as I thought :P
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> I'll find out
<Nightrose> probably the first is the case
<Nightrose> (me not being allknowing is impossible)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> hehe
 * JontheEchidna liked bug 342201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342201 in kdeedu "strick can't connect with other things who connected" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342201
 * apachelogger is wondering when rgreening got lost
<Nightrose> Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yus, awesome one :D
<JontheEchidna> okie, so kstars
<JontheEchidna> It's the only KDE app with a splash screen I know that has the splash screen in a bordered window
<JontheEchidna> zomg
<JontheEchidna> tip of the day!11!
<JontheEchidna> It doesn't have a switch lanugage item in its help menu
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: isn't that item from kdelibs?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, but kstars dun have it
<JontheEchidna> very weird
<apachelogger> + use KDE_LANG=fr_CA kstars
<apachelogger> or fr_FR
<JontheEchidna> I'd better install language-pack-kde-fr first
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ultimately you get a vbox with intrepid ubuntu and follow his instructions ;-)
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't look very french
<JontheEchidna> maybe that wasn't enough langpack
<apachelogger> dude, do what the dude wrote :P
 * apachelogger mails dotan
<josh-l> hi if noone wants to themselves can anyone give me some pointers on how to make a style like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603348
<JontheEchidna> I have both those langpacks installed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: weird that is indeed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you sure you are starting the kubuntu kstars?
<apachelogger> some other thingy would also explain why you don't have the change lang entry
<JontheEchidna> yes, I don't compile any parts of kde myself
<JontheEchidna> KDE_LANG=fr_CA konsole doesn't work either, but I can set the language from the language configuration dialog in help
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> try fr_FR
<apachelogger> maybe we don't have fr_CA
<apachelogger> josh-l: I am not sure there is a guide on how to create kwin/kde styles
<josh-l> one wanna make a kde style/windeco like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603348  or port this which is based on those mockups: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Schwermetall?content=55578
<apachelogger> josh-l: you might want to ask over at #oxygen since they create both
<josh-l> oh ok
<josh-l> thx
<apachelogger> or just checkout the oxygen sources
<JontheEchidna> no luck :(
<apachelogger> should be a good starting point :)
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/QL-8h3Nq.html
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that does not make sense
<apachelogger> you have none of our kubuntu entries
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/Documents/python/software-properties/main$ which kstars
<JontheEchidna> /usr/bin/kstars
<apachelogger> maybe you should reboot :P
<JontheEchidna> Imma try setting french in systemsettings first
 * apachelogger hopes JontheEchidna speaks at least as much french to change back to english :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> man, the percentage bar for "updating system configuration" goes to 100% like 4 times
<JontheEchidna> and it's sloooow
<JontheEchidna> I need to reboot anyway
<JontheEchidna> I only get the new usplash on shutdown, not startup
 * apachelogger doesn't use usplash
<neversfelde> I can see it on startup
<neversfelde> and shutdown
<JontheEchidna> no luck with kstars in foreign languages
<apachelogger> you borked it :P
<JontheEchidna> probably
<josh-l> so anyone got the tallent to make that style?? :)
<apachelogger> josh-l: time and motivation is more of a problem I'd say ;-)
<apachelogger> josh-l: maybe you should drop a mail to kde-devel@kde.org
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dood!
<JontheEchidna> ?
<apachelogger> ah, gotta query
<apachelogger> she's the last of the english rohoses
 * apachelogger sings
<josh-l> apachelogger: ok
<josh-l> apachelogger: sent
<claydoh> Mamarok: I agree with Dotan Cohen on the subject change, I should re-word that part
 * claydoh is finally home after another 13 hour day
 * claydoh hates having very limited net access at work
<JontheEchidna> Ha
<JontheEchidna> Plasma runs kmenuedit in-process
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-20
<JontheEchidna> causing bug 342682 if kmenuedit ever decides to hang
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342682 in kdebase "Kmenuedit cause plasma lock" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342682
 * JontheEchidna actually found how to fix a bug in C++ code :D
<JontheEchidna> unless startDetached doesn't do what I think it does :(
<josh-l> so here is my request :) http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Avant+%%5BREQUEST!%%5D?action=content&content=101283
<joshua_> does anyone have kwin4-style-bespin installed? I have installed it but it refuses to appear in Window Decorations in the System Settings
<joshua_> can dolphin save window size?
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102429
<claydoh> we are turning the corner methinks ;)
<Riddell> claydoh: ooh, nice
 * claydoh can vouch for that as well
<vorian> awesomeness
 * claydoh 's old lappy runs nicely and fastly in jj :)
<claydoh> how likely/unlikely is 4.2.2 for jaunty? does the freeze preclude that?
<Riddell> most likely I'd say
<claydoh> cool, thanks
<joshua_> anyone know how i can hack the Glassified plasma theme so that the panel looks right at a smaller size?
<sebsebseb> I was told to try this channel
<sebsebseb> I got the KDE 4.2  ppa  for  Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.10  Intrepid Ibex.   and did a upgrade tonight to  Juanty Jackelope 9.04  alpha 6.   when I logged into KDE.   I had a background.  no panel showing.   and  I could right click on the background for some more options,  as well as something on  the top right of my screen.   Is this normal I guess not.
<sebsebseb> apparnatly this is the developers channel
<sebsebseb> well  I am not a fan of KDE4
<sebsebseb> just like how some apps got better such as Ktorrent
<sebsebseb> KDE3  RIP :(
<sebsebseb> and if  I am going to run  KDE apps,  I would normalley  in Gnome,   but  once  KDE4.2 is working properly again,  I am up for giving it another chance
<claydoh> sebsebseb: #kubuntu is the support channel
<sebsebseb> not
<sebsebseb> for 9.04
<sebsebseb> #kubuntu is for  final stable releases
<claydoh> sebsebseb:#ubuntu+1 perhaps
<sebsebseb> yes I was in there
<sebsebseb> and someone said to try here
<claydoh> but I don't think upgrades are well tested at this stage
<claydoh> or recommended
<sebsebseb> indeed
<sebsebseb> why does KDE3 have to die :(   see above
<ScottK> sebas: It's free software.  All it takes is someone to maintain it.
<ScottK> oops.  That was meant for sebsebseb.
<sebsebseb> ScottK: yeah, but  it seems no one wants to,  and I can't
<ScottK> That's the reason.
<sebsebseb> ScottK: KDE3 Knoppix and distros like that sure that's nice,  but  Kubuntu KDE3 was alright, but  I would just go back to Gnome and use some KDE apps there
<ScottK> I find KDE4 pretty good.
<sebsebseb> ScottK: maybe it should be an option though in the repos even for 8.10  and 9.04, even though it's  not really suppourted anymore
<ScottK> A few people have said they were going to maintain it, but AFAIK none have really managed it.
<sebsebseb> ScottK: I found KDE4 to differnet when it came to the GUI and how it looked.   Ktorent has a much nicer version and Dolphin has improved.
<sebsebseb> what does AFAIK mean again?
<ScottK> As Far As I Know
<lex79> ScottK: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+bug/345672
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345672 in kdegraphics "epub support missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lex79> libepub is not in main, so..is it impossible add epub support?
<ScottK> At this point yes.
<ScottK> It could be considered for Karmic.
<lex79> ok
<kb9vqf> ScottK: I am maintaining it.  See http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net :)
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: You can still have KDE3.5.  See http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net for instructions...for Jaunty, you'll have to add the Intrepid and Jaunty lines to /etc/apt/sources.list though.
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: right, but can I have both,  3 and 4?
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: You should be able to
<sebsebseb> some guy got kde3 from  some where, and tried to upgrade,  and  well it would have just replaced that lot with kde4
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: heh I bet I can't have kde2 or 1 or any of that though unless.   would probably be kind of interesting for me to try those, because they were before I used Linux
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: That might have been my original repository from way back when.  It no longer does that!
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: They were pretty bad IMO.  I only do KDE3.5 :)
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: I think KDE 3.10 or something like that is the latest?
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: KDE 3.5.10 SVN
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: yeah it would kind of suck to have to run  Ubuntu 8.04 for both KDE3  and 4
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: or do hardy in a vm for  kde3
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: No, you don't need to do that!  Why don't you give my repo a try?
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: which is your repo?
<kb9vqf> The link I gave earlier.  There are some instructions for adding it to your system on that page.
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: Be sure to sign up for the mailing list too
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: oh right ok
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: so that's for the svn the very latest?
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: Yup.  I don't think much will change from now on, unless it's a bugfix that I or other KDE3.5 stalwarts implement.
<sebsebseb> kb9vqf: stalwarts????/
<kb9vqf> sebsebseb: OK, maybe wrong word.  Those who still use it daily. :-)
<joshua_> ok after adding http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu to my sources, is there anyway to update all my current kde3 applications to their appropriate kde4 versions all at once? or do I have to uninstall amarok kde3 for example and reinstall amarok kde4?
<shtylman> Riddell: fyi: I put in a merge request (for the ubiquity bugfixes)
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> There is a breakage with python-kde4 and python-kde4-dev
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I think libplasma3 should depend on python-plasma, there are many python widgets appearing
 * Quintasan is off, school time :<
<mrvanes> Am I the only one seeing broken font hinting in Jaunty at the moment?
<dotancohen> I was seeing broken font hinting in Kubuntu Jauny Firefox, but I configred a different font inside firfox and it went away
<dotancohen> I do not remember what the original font was called, should I create a new profile and check?
<mrvanes> ALL my hinting is borken
<mrvanes> I use verdana as default OS font and it doesn't hint anymore
<mrvanes> But that _may_ very well be due to the experimental intel drivers I use, I just wanted to know if that is the case?
<agateau> Riddell: got some bug for me?
 * apachelogger waves to dotancohen
<apachelogger> agateau: bug as in bug that needs fixing?
<agateau> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> agateau: I don't suppose you would care to look at the KPackageKit update notification not being persistent (it's the reason we're still shipping the old update notifier)?
<apachelogger> ScottK: isn't the update notifier not also taking care of missing lang packs notification?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't know.  I know jR re-seeded it in response to the KPackageKit notification problem.
<agateau> we just added new stuff to update-notifier-kde, so it may not be a good idea to scratch it now :/
<agateau> ScottK: but can you explain a bit more what the kpackagekit issue is?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please update description and title fo bug 310239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310239 in kdebase "KFind search hard to use" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310239
<ScottK> OK.  Well it'd be nice to have the notification duration fixed generally.  That's just the case I knew of where it hurt the most.
<apachelogger> agateau: it looks like the following: new updates arrive, kpk triggers notification, notification goes away (even in the short period of time it is visible, the buttons are mostly broken)
<apachelogger> I think the main problems is that kpk's tray icon won't stick, as it is probably supposed to represent the constant state of updates-available
<agateau> apachelogger: kpk is an always running app like update-notifier?
<maco> JontheEchidna says thats something to do with broken persistent notifications
<maco> not a kpk bug
<apachelogger> the problem is that the tray icon also disappears
<apachelogger> so there is no indication of available updates at all
<apachelogger> agateau: it got a kded module to track updates and trigger the notification I think
<agateau> oh ok
 * agateau grabs the source
<Riddell> I suspect that's a bug or lack of feature in plasma
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, update-notifier does not have presistent notifications either, does it?
<agateau> the question is: even this bug gets fixed, we still need update-notifier for other stuff, don't we?
<apachelogger> so just getting the kpk tray icon to stick around when updates are available should be the target for now
<apachelogger> hm, right
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is update-notifier taking care of, these days?
<maco> apachelogger: update-notifier DID used to persist in ubuntu gnome sessions. now they have no persistent notifier. instead update manager just opens at seeminly random (really: 7 days since last time a package manager was used for updates) behind everything else
<agateau> apachelogger: it can install restricted packages
<agateau> codecs, and now nepomuk sesame backend
<apachelogger> well, that is a one-time use case
<apachelogger> same applies for missing lang packs (if they get handled by update-notifier)
<agateau> yes, but must be running to handle the request
<agateau> but it*
<apachelogger> oh ... isn't the reboot-needed notification handled by it as well?
<agateau> i think so
<agateau> yes it is
<apachelogger> well, it needs to stick around then
<apachelogger> agateau: does it have an "update" button for update notifications?
<apachelogger> if so, I think we should just deactivate the kpk notification for jaunty and go with update-notifier
<Riddell> apachelogger: update-notifier-kde has a systray icon to click on for updates
<agateau> the notification is button-less, but you can click the tray icon to start the update process
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> I turned off the kpackagekit notifier
<apachelogger> I would find a button more obvious
<apachelogger> at least for the time a notification is actually shown
<agateau> can be done
<apachelogger> well, low-priority, but nice to have :)
<apachelogger> considering kpk notifications are turned off I am all happy
<agateau> ok, anything else?
<Riddell> agateau: upgrades need testing
<Riddell> we need to work out the best way to advise people to upgrade from hardy for beta
 * apachelogger would find rewriting KHC a much more sensible use of time :P
<agateau> phone
<Riddell> agateau: here's some bugs https://launchpad.net/bugs/308060 needs someone working out the fix security requested for libmsn
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308060 in libmsn "Include libmsn in main" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Riddell> bug 339902 needs working out with upstream what the status is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339902 in notify-osd "notifications visible through the screensaver" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339902
 * jussi01 hates that one
<apachelogger> nixternal: I really do not get bug 50103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50103 in kdebase "kwrite does not provides a DCOP interface to open documents (as kate does)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50103
<apachelogger> why would kwrite have a dcop call for opening a doc, when opening a doc equals opening a new instance anyway?
<agateau> back
<agateau> apachelogger: you can have multiple window and one kwrite process (weird, i know)
<Riddell> agateau: fancy looking into either of those bugs?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<agateau> Riddell: do you maintain an external list to sort kubuntu bugs, or is it all done through launchpad?
<apachelogger> agateau: hm, maybe that kind of dbus stuff should be exposed through the katepart then, to have a unified structure for both kate and kwrite
 * agateau is a bit lost in launchpad
<Riddell> agateau: it's done through launchpad
<agateau> ok, I guess i just need to get used to it
<apachelogger> agateau: ask JontheEchidna to give you a launchpad intro
<apachelogger> he knows all about it ... I think ;-)
<mrvanes> dotancohen: problem solved... 70-yes-bitmaps was replaced by 70-no-bitmaps in /etc/fonts/conf.d in latest update :(
<freinhard> just found some nice ui-files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/system-config-printer-kde/ how do i get there? "systemsettings->printer configuration" looks quite different.
<smarter> freinhard: type print in the k-menu
<smarter> hmm, that doesn't seem to work anymore
 * dotancohen was eating, waves back
<Riddell> freinhard: that's the ones "systemsettings->printer configuration" uses
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmmm... looks like python-kde4-dev is now uninstallable. *points to #u-devel*
<ryanakca> Riddell: Would s/Conflicts/Replaces/ take care of it?
<freinhard> Riddell: thats how "printer configuration" looks like here: http://imagebin.ca/view/kLuQQXY.html
<freinhard> Riddell: no idea how to get to the settings that system-config-printer.ui offers
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, agateau: I think the  recent system-config-printer changes must have broken the "Add new Printer" dialog in software-properties-kde
<ryanakca> When would be the most useful time (testing and bug reporting wise) for me to attempt a dist-upgrade? Before beta or after?
<Riddell> ryanakca: now
<Riddell> ryanakca: are you on intrepid?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, with a jaunty laptop
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any chance you could go through the changes we've made in Jaunty since 4.2.1 went into kubuntu-experimental and see what we need to capture for an official backport?
<ryanakca> (amd64 intrepid, i386 laptop)
<Riddell> ryanakca: alt-F2 and run    update-notifier-kde -d
<freinhard> Riddell: got it. lines 1260-1261 in usr/share/kde4/apps/system-config-printer-kde/kcm-scpk.py got 4 spaces too much.
<freinhard> 1262
<smarter> heh, python spaces are evil :p
<freinhard> well but python just rocks :) would have never found/fixed this that easily with c++
<smarter> freinhard: right, you don't need to know python nor qt nor anything to fix python code :P
<Riddell> freinhard: well spotted
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, if I run your kconf_update script and use the result to replace kwinrulesrc then run the dbus command it just reverts back to the old one
<agateau> Riddell: argh
<agateau> Riddell: how did you start it?
<Riddell> agateau: well by hand so probably not the proper wya
<Riddell> agateau: what's the best way to test it?
<agateau> I mean you did something like cat kwinrulesrc | myscript.py ?
<Riddell> yes
<agateau> it's normal then
<agateau> kconf_update is a strange tool:
<agateau> what is printed on stdout by the script is added by kconf_update (new keys/new groups)
<agateau> except for special blocks like "# DELETEGROUP bla"
<agateau> which kconf_update interprets as "remove group bla"
<agateau> but it's kconf_update which does all the file manipulation
<Riddell> agateau: I got it
<agateau> Normally if you put both the .upd and the .py in the kconf_update/ dir, kded will detect a new file and run it through kconf_update
<Riddell> put the files into /usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/, ran kconf_update, voila okular presentation mode work
<Riddell> you rock agateau
<agateau> hehe :)
<agateau> i try to
<ryanakca> Riddell: Failed because I didn't have the GPG key to the kubuntu-members-kde4 / kubuntu-experimental PPA... In Karmic, would it be worthwile implementing logic to give the use the option of bailing or continuing if the missing GPG key isn't an archive.ubuntu.com one?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Just install the key and try again.
<Lure> Riddell: did you see my notice about install-package still using gdebi? I suppose this should be switched to kpackagekit...
<Lure> Riddell: dragonplayer uses it...
<Lure> is this known: The following packages have been kept back:
<Lure>   python-kde4 python-kde4-dev
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Sure, maybe in a bit
<JontheEchidna> Lure: I think so
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.  I think during the beta freeze is the time to get it done.
<Lure> JontheEchidna: ok, then I am sure somebody will fix it before backup
<JontheEchidna> we get exclusive buildd access
<agateau> I have a fix for bug 308060, but it's a bit invasive
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308060 in libmsn "Include libmsn in main" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308060
<agateau> Riddell: should I attach it to the report?
<ScottK> agateau: Please do.
<Riddell> agateau: yes please
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> Lure: it uses code from gebi, I don't think it uses gdebi itself.  kpackagekit should have a feature for a command line package install yes
<JontheEchidna> and since gdebi is python and kpackagekit is C++...
<JontheEchidna> it should be easy enough to take the code from gdebi and just give it to install-package though
<Riddell> that wouldn't be hard
<Riddell> adding a feature to kpackagekit to install a package requested on the command line wouldn't be hard either but it's jaunty+1 material
<agateau> done
<Riddell> agateau: looks impressive, I guess we run it by jdstrand to see if he approves
<agateau> Riddell: yes, it's not a 2 line patch :)
<agateau> I added the length parameter to the copy function, so I add to patch all code up to the point where the buffer length were known
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you start the upgrade?
<Lure> Riddell: install-package
<Lure>   Depends: gdebi-kde
<Lure>   Depends: python
<Riddell> Lure: mm hmm?
<ScottK> btw, cjwatson says the gcc bug that caused qt4-x11 to ICE on powerpc is fixed so his patch can be dropped on the next upload.
<maco> #ubuntu+1 seems to have a low kubuntu concentration, so asking here: kwin's compositing, broken for everyone or just me?
<ryanakca> Riddell: It's running away
<Riddell> ryanakca: what stage has it got to?
<ryanakca> Riddell: It's downloading the packages...
<josh-l> hey all, how would i go about upgrading intrepid to jaunty? fully?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Something I should be looking for / trying?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ok, it crashed for me when starting the install stage, I think it's just a problem with running inside a chroot but let me know once it gets there
<Riddell> josh-l: alt-f2    update-notifier-kde -d    let us know how you get on
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nod*, will do... It'll probably be in a few hours, somehow I have 2G of packages to download :)
<josh-l> thanks Riddell
<josh-l> Riddell: is that possible via command line?
<Riddell> josh-l: yes (alt-f2 is just being used as a quick command line there)
<josh-l> Riddell: i mean via a command line app, like apt-get or aptitude
<kb9vqf> josh-l: You would have to manually add the Jaunty repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> josh-l: couldn't say, the upgrade tool is the one we need testing
<Riddell> kb9vqf: that's not advised
<ScottK> josh-l: Also the upgrade tool has rules for dealing with some special cases for upgrades that you do want.
<kb9vqf> Oops...sorry
<JontheEchidna> maco: Works for me (tm)
<JontheEchidna> Whoa, neat. Jockey has PolicyKit and KNotification support
<maco> :(
<maco> maybe i should shrink the scope: any i965 jaunty users that are able to make kwin's compositing work?
<maco> i tried resetting kwin's compositing settings even though my settings worked a month ago
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, that might be advisable. I have an nvidia here
<maco> compiz works...i started in #ubuntu-x
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: python-plasma is going to be installed by default? I had hard time figuring out why the Magic Folder didn't work :)
<freinhard> maco: i965 doesn't use the same driver as i915 does?
<maco> freeflying: it does, but i figure its possible the hardware may make a difference
<Riddell> agateau: able to join #ubuntu-devel ?
<agateau> Riddell: sure
<freinhard> maco: desktop effects do work here (except for being to expensive for i915). but in exchange i got a really ugly graphics bug.
<maco> hm ok. i get an error box yelling at me
<maco> a VERY wordy error box
<freinhard> don't know who fails here: http://imagebin.ca/view/MY124lml.html qt? kwin? intel driver?
<Riddell> freinhard: I have that too, I think it's a combination of intel driver and qt
<rgreening> I have intel and don't see that. I am also using UXA acceleration and not EXA or XAA
<Riddell> rgreening: how do you turn that on?
<cbr>       Option          "AccelMethod"   "UXA"
<rgreening> Option          "AccelMethod"           "UXA"
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> under section Device
<cbr> it was unstable the last time i used it though
<cbr> random crashes etc
<rgreening> works great here. no issues
<rgreening> no crashing
<Riddell> under which section?
<rgreening> I have an Intel GM45
<cbr> device
<cbr> me too
<cbr> uhm..
<cbr> no wait, what's that
<cbr> i have gm965
<rgreening> cbr the 4500
<Riddell> I seem to have  GM965/GL960
<cbr> oh, newer one?
<cbr> Riddell: i have the same
<cbr> imo i got crashes with virtualbox under uxa.. but that was some time ago, maybe things have improved with new driver releases
<rgreening> The issue with UXA was it required DRI2 and some other bits to catch up. it has.
<maco> rgreening: im using default thing ight now. it used to work both with and without UXA
<cbr> too bad no .29 kernels for ubuntu.. i'd like to tinker with kms :p
<rgreening> Its stable now, I use it on my system 14hrs per day. no crashes.
<maco> i went to test blur in notify-osd stuff with kwin compositing and....crud, no compositing.
<maco> cbr: oh you have what i have
<maco> UXA didnt crash for me...except if i left compositing on when i suspended
<maco> i ended up disabling compositing entirely about a month ago and now that i go to try it again, it doesnt work
<cbr> i have composite disabled too
<cbr> too much can go wrong with it :p
<ryanakca> Riddell: How should I fix the python-kde4 and -kde4-dev problem?
<JontheEchidna> Recommends of things on the CD seed get pulled in to the default CD, correct?
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I holded them.
<cbr> okay, i'll try UXA for laughs
<maco> cbr: are you able to enable composite?
<maco> wait wait
<maco> with not-UXA, can you enable composite successfully?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I uploaded a fix
<Riddell> this UXA is much better!
 * ryanakca nods
<Riddell> composite speeding along
<maco> Riddell: trying to tempt me to restart X?
 * ryanakca wonders if UXA works with nvidia cards
<Riddell> desktop cube all working
<Riddell> ryanakca: I think it's intel only for now
<ryanakca> Riddell: Bummer :/
<maco> isnt UXA just intel's name for "look, we can do DRI2 now!"
<txwikinger_work> intel works, or intel does not work?
<maco> its intel's attempt to catch up to nvidia's rendering
<maco> txwikinger: UXA is for Intel and Intel+Kwin compositing + !maco = works
<txwikinger_work> :)
<cbr> maco: i think so
<agateau> is UXA the solution to "my desktop feels slugish since I installed Jaunty" ?
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> UXA should be the default for Intel cards for Jaunty...
<maco> agateau: recompiling the kernel with preempt enabled is one way to deal with "my desktop feels sluggish since they EOL'd Feisty and made me upgrade"...
<cbr> i wouldn't make such bold claims
<cbr> rgreening: it isnt
<maco> rgreening: its experimental. many cards go arse over tincan when they encounter it
<agateau> maco: :)
<rgreening> meh.
<rgreening> :>:
<cbr> ubuntu kernel doesn't have preempt?
<maco> no
<agateau> and how does one enable/install uxa?
<cbr> wasn't that the stuff that made stuff fast?
<maco> thats part of why pulseaudio glitch free suuuuucks
<maco> it slows down the machine overall, technically, but it reduces latency for the user
<rgreening> Sun IBM merger... I dub thee SunBM (Pronounced SunBeem)
<maco> like, if you're doing single-task benchmarking, it might come out slower
<rgreening> remember where you heard it first folks.
<Riddell> agateau: Option  "AccelMethod"   "UXA"
<maco> but if you're a user and you want to click the button and gosh darn it, it should respond right when you click that button....yay preempt!
<Riddell> agateau: under Device in xorg.conf
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<cbr> so why did they disable it?
<maco> it completely killed battery life for laptops
<maco> the combination of it and hz=1000
<maco> now that we have tickless kernel, it should be ok to bring back
<maco> but its too late in jaunty to do so now
<maco> it can also create some odd race-condition type bugs if the kernel threads you preempt really did not want to be preempted
<maco> (at least, this is what i've gathered is the situation based on reading kernel-team mailing list and chatting with apw and dtchen)
<agateau> maco: sounds like a lot of fun
 * agateau restarts X
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: What did we hear first? the merger, or the new name?
<maco> txwikinger: his new name proposal
<Quintasan> nixternal: ping
<rgreening> lol... my coining of the phrase for th enew name :)
<maco> well i suppose technically we heard about the potential merge on the news a few days ago
<maco> so we heard that before we heard him. but i think he means we heard before others what he thinks teh name will be
<rgreening> I think SunBM could catch on. :) - Tagline: A ray of hope
<txwikinger_work> yep.. I heard about it a couple of days ago too
<maco> quassel feature request: teh becomes the
<agateau> UXA rocks!
<rgreening> UXA does teh rox agateau
<maco> rgreening: lolerscates
<rgreening> maco: :P
<maco> hey wait...i never got a confirmation email from quassel's bug tracker registration thingy
<maco> *pout*
<agateau> quassel feature request: lolcats plugin
<maco> i wanna request that it notice netsplits and behave sensibly, like irssi, as opposed to acting like xchat
<maco> 50 lines of part followed  a minute later by 50 lines of join.....ugh
 * ScottK just hides all the parts/joins.
 * apachelogger starts singing again
<agateau> mmm, my machine locked up when I tried to bring krunner
<agateau> i am afraid UXA rocks but not completly :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<cbr> uxa seems faster than when i last tried
<agateau> bbiab
<freinhard> agateau: UXA sucks(atm for 915GM)! ;) see bug #331719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331719 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915] [UXA] VT switching doesn't work on Intel 915GM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331719
<apachelogger> do I have an i915
<freinhard> apachelogger: so you should be affected by that bug.
<apachelogger> oh dear, I do
<apachelogger> then again, who needs VT switching anyway :P
<freinhard> ugly graphics bug vs. no VT.
<cbr> so now composite is fast
<cbr> but konsole is still piss-slow
<cbr> what gives :p
<apachelogger> clearly 9.04 doesn't want to start in a vbox
<Quintasan> knights is no longer maintained?
 * apachelogger fires up the xen machine
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nope
<apachelogger> for years it seems actually
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Last of the English Roses" by Peter Doherty
<Quintasan> bug 345828 <--- those kind of bugs are marked as invalid or something else?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345828 in knights "knights is no longer available from the repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345828
<apachelogger> *read*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: invalid + file a removal request for knights-themepack, then get a motu to approve the request and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<apachelogger> considering knights-themepack is really still in the archives of course
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you please drop the notes plasmoid from kds
<Quintasan> It is
<apachelogger> it is seriously untranslated
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: btw, kdebase-workspace-bin now recommends python-plasma
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sure
<Riddell> it's not in k-d-s now
<JontheEchidna> though I think it possibly moved to a patch in kdebase
<JontheEchidna> -workspace
<Riddell> it did
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * JontheEchidna has a bit of lag
<JontheEchidna> ~ping
<kubotu> pong
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: great :)
<apachelogger> hm, then there :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: why are the kickoff favorites set to KDE default again?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know
<apachelogger> uh, I like the new timezone chooser
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: our current default-notes patch is properly i18n'd
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: and yeah, the timezone chooser is a usability wreck
<Riddell> it is?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: seriously now, even if it is i18n'ed, it is so not going to be translated
<apachelogger> not within the next 3 years anyway
<apachelogger> we really gotta be realistic about whether stuff really gets translated, the user will not care if we have a i18n() in the code or not
<nixternal> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> nixternal: I want to start translating docs. Anything I should know?
<apachelogger> do we have docs again?
<nixternal> not yet but soon
<apachelogger> when I just tried the about-kubuntu stuff ont he live cd it failed :S
<nixternal> couple of more days
<apachelogger> \o/
<nixternal> yes, because of the change from /usr/share/doc/kde4 to /usr/share/doc/kde
<nixternal> when you change it in the other packages, you have to change it in the docs as well
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> I like told you twice :P
<nixternal> ya, but building a docs package just for that during development would be a waste of brain cells :p
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger likes how ubiquity is speaking 2 languages at the same time
<JontheEchidna> Do you think the panel would look more "balanced" if it looked like this? http://imagebin.ca/view/LjFsa0f.html
<JontheEchidna> Right now everything's shoved on all sides of the systray
<apachelogger> I don't
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the pager got a vey awkward place, way to easy to switch desktop when indeed you want to open the menu
<apachelogger> + it's been on the right side for ages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would go with launchper | device notifier | quickaccess | task manager | pager | battery | network | tray | clock
 * ScottK understands nixternal to be saying he has to be very careful not to waste his remaining brain cells?
<nixternal> you would be correct sirt
<nixternal> sir
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: actually, that makes me wonder ... what happens with the battery on a desktop machine?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I dunno. When we had it set in k-d-s it'd always pop up, but I'm not sure how it will handle now that we don't specify it at all
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's code now in plasma to do the right thing
<apachelogger> oh, awesome :)
<JontheEchidna> nice
<Riddell> apachelogger: are yuo running today's live CD?
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/qSKxGJ.html
<JontheEchidna> eww @ jpeg artifacts
<JontheEchidna> why can't drag and drop from ksnapshot default to png? :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: yep
<JontheEchidna> drag and drop from ksnapshot to the pastebin applet is so convenient...
<agateau> mmm uxa is definitely unstable
<JontheEchidna> especially now that the prt scr button actually works
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you notice if plasma took an unusually long time to start (show the wallpaper and put the widgets in the right place.  also did the folderview and notes widget start correctly?
<Riddell> agateau: working great here, but there's a reason it's not on by default, I think it's just the luck of the graphics card
<agateau> Riddell: yes i guess
<freinhard> UXA! :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I am running it inside a virtual machine with safe graphics, but there was wrong rendering for the plasmoids going on
<apachelogger> they look properly now though
<Riddell> mm, that seems to be a side effect of not having it pre-configured in k-d-s
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, it seems kickoffrc is missing
<JontheEchidna> kickoffrc is deprecated, I think
<apachelogger> how that?
<JontheEchidna> moved into plasma-appletsrc
<JontheEchidna> for per-kickoff settings I guess?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the favorites
<JontheEchidna> I'm saying per-kickoff settings was probably why it was moved
<apachelogger> there were no settings in there :P
<JontheEchidna> since all kickoff instances would share the same settings
<apachelogger> sounds weird
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what kickoff instances?
<JontheEchidna> add widgets -> add kickoff
<JontheEchidna> add widgets -> add kickoff again
<JontheEchidna> both would share the same settings since they both used the same rc
<apachelogger> well, what is the problem with that?
<JontheEchidna> but if the settings are in plasma-appletsrc they could have independent settings
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> favs are not stored in plasma-appletsrc
<apachelogger> just tried
<apachelogger> they still end up in kickoffrc
<JontheEchidna> oh, then maybe it wasn't moved at all
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<JontheEchidna> maybe only some options moved
<apachelogger> someone just restore kickoffrc in kds :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * apachelogger blames Riddell
<apachelogger> r249
<apachelogger> ha, we did never set the nohover in kickoffrc :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got time to revert that change?
<apachelogger> Oo
<JontheEchidna> sure, then I'll get the list of backport-needed changes for kde 4.2.1
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you recently try a fresh install ... at first login I get the akonadi status window which then disappears after some time ... very weird
<apachelogger> Riddell: no plasma problems in the installation, btw ... maybe we should just ship a pre-configured config for use in the live cd?
 * apachelogger could cry over rosetta's interface
<cbr> i wonder why kde's network-manager plasmoid can't connect to wifi
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kickoffrc pushed back to bzr
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kde4libs/+pots/kdelibs4/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Check+this+option+i
<apachelogger> there is something weird going on with pot generation
<apachelogger> Located in obj-arm-linux-gnueabi/kio/ui_kpropertiesdesktopadvbase.h:181
<apachelogger> that hardly seems like a valid path to get strings from?
<Riddell> damn
<ScottK> It's also interesting that the translation has contributors, but no actual translation.
<Riddell> I suppose another exception could be added to debian/patches/kubuntu_01_no_translate_pc_dir.diff
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: got a second?
<JontheEchidna> in a bit
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/134305/
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ok, I have a second now
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think the KDE doods abandoned rosetta, so german is especially getting no translations for kubuntu changes
<apachelogger> having used the UI again, I can very much understand this
<freinhard> apachelogger: kde programs are translated on launchpad ?!?
<ScottK> There are Ubuntu specific translation efforts in LP.
<ScottK> Upstream has their own tools for it.
<ScottK> Personally, I'll be happy if the Ubuntu translation process doesn't worsen the translations again.
<apachelogger> if only the efforts would stick to Ubuntu specific stuff :S
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO upstream translations should be locked for translation unless some sane dood agrees to unlock them
<apachelogger> for a bugfix for example
 * apachelogger needs to get something to eat
<ScottK> Up until recently there wasn't even a way to export changes to send them back upstream.
<freinhard> where can i find the kubuntu docs? like system-settings/C/system-settings.xml
<ScottK> apt-get source kubuntu-docs?
<freinhard> ScottK: since they are translated on launchpad i thought i coud get them there too.
<Riddell> they're in bzr somewhere
<ScottK> Yes.  I didn't realize you wanted LP specific.
 * ScottK looks at nixternal for details.
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-jaunty
<freinhard> ScottK: thx anyways, apt-get source does the job ;)
<nixternal> freinhard: ^^
<Quintasan> lol
<nixternal> freinhard: apt-get source will not get you anything close to what I have in bzr though
<nixternal> what you get in apt-get source is actually very bad :(
<ScottK> Primarily due to lack of spare brain cells on the part of our docs guy, whoever that is.
<nixternal> ya, that is a lot of documentation for jjesse and I to work on, especially when jjesse is out of town most of the time
<nixternal> Quintasan: you pinged me earlier, did you need anything?
<Quintasan> nixternal: not really, just wanted to ask should I know something important before translating the docs :)
<nixternal> oh, hehe
<nixternal> yes, make sure you have a Launchpad Account :p
<freinhard> nixternal: but i can't use what you got in bzr as reference for translations? looks like trans.edge.lp.net is outdated
<Quintasan> nixternal: looks like I have ;)
<nixternal> freinhard: you can use what is in bzr, but it isn't finished
<nixternal> there are still about 12 sections that are in the process of being updated drastically
<nixternal> there is still a few days before string freeze
 * Quintasan loves random ext4 crashes
<josh-l> hey folks, got a problem here with jaunty, i can only connect to my router if I turn off wep.... help?
<josh-l> anyone pls
<ScottK> josh-l: Does it work with KNetworkManager?
<josh-l> ScottK: is that the intrepid network manager? If so yes it does
<ScottK> It's still available in Jaunty, just not the default.
<josh-l> okay so I should just use that then?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Reason not to remove KNetworkManager.
<ScottK> File a bug on the new widget too.
<josh-l> ScottK: will i need to remove the current network manager?
<ScottK> josh-l: Also you know WEP is trivial to crack and if you want any actual security you should use WPA, right?
<josh-l> yeah i know
<ScottK> josh-l: You should be able to have them both installed.
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> well
<josh-l> i'll try wpa before going to knetworkmanager
<apachelogger> you need to remove the widget
<josh-l> apachelogger: talking to me?
<ScottK> josh-l: I'd go with what apachelogger says ...
<apachelogger> otherwise it will lock networkmanager and knetworkmanager will not be able to get access
<josh-l> okay lemme try wpa first
<josh-l> i knkow this isnt ontopic but, should i use a pre-shared key or 802.11 with wpa?
<josh-l> and ascii, or hex?
<josh-l> ScottK: apachelogger?
<smarter> with wpa you should probably use a pass phrase
<ScottK> yes.
<josh-l> hmm i'm only given option to use preshared key in hex, or ascii, or 802.11
<Quintasan> nixternal: I'm translating the files from bzr. I hope I'm not wasting my time :D
<ScottK> josh-l: Ascii then.
 * smarter wonders wth 802.11 has to do with that
<nixternal> Quintasan: you are unfortunately, because they will not get absorbed by rosetta
<nixternal> the proper way to do the translations is in rosetta
<Quintasan> aargh
<nixternal> translations start next week
<Quintasan> next week?
<nixternal> yes, string freeze is still 5 days away
<nixternal> 6 days
<Quintasan> hmm, ok
 * Quintasan ended up with one way to use his time - play Soldat
 * ScottK likes killbots recently.
<Riddell> josh-l: strange since plasmoid-network-manager works good for me with WEP
<Riddell> no plans to remove knetworkmanager from the dvd though
<ryanakca> Riddell: At what point did the upgrader die on you? It has started installing, still at 0%, but it's running away.
<Riddell> ryanakca: at the start of installing
<Riddell> so that's good
<mgraesslin> are there any known problems with NVIDIA and freezes when using compositing in Jaunty?
<josh-l> hi all, there is lots of interest in the mockups I found to make a new kde theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=101283&forumpage=0
<JontheEchidna> lmao @ http://forum.kde.org/reactions-to-kde-4-x-t-11684-3.html
 * JontheEchidna snickers
<ryanakca> Will dist-upgrading to jaunty s/ext3/ex4dev/g (or is it already ext4?) in /etc/fstab, or will everything still mount as ext3?
<seele> has anyone else noticed that firefox doesn't remember Open with.. applications all the time?
<dtchen> seele: AFAIR, it has been that way
<seele> hmm.. it had always remembered to use okular and soffice to open files up until a few days ago. was there an update i didnt notice that might have reset it?
<dtchen> no idea. i've experienced that brokenness in varying degrees with fresh profiles.
<Nightrose> seele: it works here from time to time and then it doesn't
<Nightrose> has been that way for a long time
<Nightrose> totally random as far as i can tell
<Nightrose> if someone knows a fix please let me know - it's quite annoying
<kb9vqf> Nightrose: Don't know if it will help, but I have noticed that when that random app switching occurs in Open with, if you go to the Preferences->Applications and look for the offending file type there are multiple entries.  Set all the entries to the same app and the problem will at least be masked
<Nightrose> i'll have a look next time it happens
<Nightrose> thx
<Riddell> kb9vqf: I added you as a member, you can add a blog to planet if you have one, e-mail should get set up soon
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Thanks!
<kb9vqf> Riddell: Now just trying to copy all those packages to the team PPA...quite tedious
<seele> kb9vqf: grats again
<kb9vqf> seele: so it works for you?
<seele> i was talking about membership..
<kb9vqf> seele: Sorry, I got you comfused with someone else.  My fault, trying to finish a project while montoring IRC. :-)
<kb9vqf> seele: Glad to be on board though!
<dtchen> i don't suppose there are any plans to backport jaunty's 4.2.x to hardy, are there? :/
<Riddell> dtchen: no, too much work I'm afraid
<dtchen> Riddell: noted.
<valgaav> Any way I can force jaunty to not select qtcurve as default gtk+ theme after each reboot ?
<valgaav> btw seems somebody reported this to upstream
<valgaav> http://gtk-qt.ecs.soton.ac.uk/trac/ticket/95
<Riddell> that's a tonio issue, I thought he said he'd fixed it
<valgaav> yeah he did
<valgaav> though I can cofirm the problem is still there
<valgaav> I'm going to use the workaround posted in the upstream bug report
<seele> IRC is so dead on the weekend, instead of being more active like you would think, everyone has a life and is offline
<seele> where have all the geeks gone?!
<Nightrose> haha seele - join markey - he's also complaining about that all the time :D
<seele> hehe
 * Nightrose is happy with quiet weekends as it means not having much to catch up with after a weekend with bf
<seele> young love.. the excitement always wears off after a few years
<Nightrose> ;-)
<seele> i've got a date with a cup of ramen, neon genesis evangelion, and a pile of inferential statistics homework
<seele> oh damnit, i've got to grade midterms this week too
<seele> the separation between week and weekend are becoming less and less clear
<Nightrose> hehe sounds like fun
 * kb9vqf has a date with a pile of bugs...
<seele> whoo, sounds like i'll have company tonight
 * Nightrose joins with a pile of lecture slides
<valgaav> neon genesis evengelion ... nah I've seen it too many times already :)
<valgaav> nevertheless a classic :P
<seele> valgaav: exactly. it's been a few years since i've watched the entire series and the movies in one go.
<valgaav> there is a new movie version
<valgaav> a bit alternate I guess
<seele> ugh.. laptop is choking with virtualbox + spss
<kb9vqf> finally got all the kde3.5 packages over to the new team ppa!
<Riddell> kb9vqf: which one is that?
<kb9vqf> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers
<kb9vqf> Next work is to consolidate the bugtracker onto Launchpad
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-21
<seele> Riddell: did you ever ping Artemis_Fowl about kgrubeditor?
<nixternal> why do people find me scary?
<nixternal> what have I ever done to provoke that?
<nixternal> yes, I am talking about you maco :p
<LjL> nixternal: well at least you are not mneptok
<vorian> AHHH!
<vorian> it's nixternal :o
<nixternal> I am a little guy with a pretty face :D
<nhandler> nixternal: I take it you saw the blog post ;)
<vorian> I was more scared of Ubuntu Developers after I met some
<nixternal> ya, she only brought up the tequila since I was drinking it at about 10am when we were in Ohio :)
<nixternal> the only one that scares me is the Foundations guy...he is way bigger than I am
<nixternal> I just brain farted and forgot his name
<nixternal> Robbie Williamson
<nixternal> coolest dude on earth, but my god he is a big ol' boy
<nixternal> I found out that my buddy who just moved down to Austin, TX Robbie's kid and my buddies kid go to school with each other
<nixternal> from what I hear, Robbie drives a pimpin' car with Ubuntu license plates
<nhandler> Isn't Kirkland down in that area too?
 * vorian is guilty of that
<nhandler> vorian: What does your plate say?
<nixternal> I think Dustin lives down there as well
<nixternal> Kubuntu
<vorian> nhandler: two guesses
<nixternal> I won!
<nixternal> mine used to say GNULNX
<nixternal> but for some reason this stupid state wouldn't let me transfer them to my new car
<vorian> nhandler: this is me looking fatter http://machine-crusade.net/blog/2009/01/12/ubuntu-ohio/
 * vorian has lost 50 lbs since this picture
<nixternal> my Civic had GNULNX and my IS300 had KDE
<vorian> awesomeness
<nixternal> vorian: seriously?
<vorian> yes!
<nixternal> wow dude, that is insane
<vorian> yes, I got serious
<nixternal> I didn't think you were that big to begin with
<nhandler> vorian: You even got blue letters
<vorian> I was pissed about all my cloths getting smaller
<nixternal> heh
<vorian> clothes even
<nixternal> I am trying to gain weight, but I am stuck at 235 pounds
<vorian> I was at about 216 on jan 1
<vorian> monday I weighed in at 168
<nixternal> that's almost 50 poinds in 2 months, that is damn impressive
<vorian> danke
<nhandler> That is a little under a pound a day
<nixternal> diet and exercise big time I take it?
<nixternal> some Hydroxycut?
<vorian> it's actually been 10 weeks and 5 days
<vorian> no exercise
<nixternal> seriously? didn't even watch your diet?
<vorian> nothing other than 1 vitimin a day
<nixternal> holy shite that is whicked
<vorian> oh, yeah - the diet is insane
 * vorian pulls it up
<nixternal> I can drop 15 pounds in about a week with hydroxycut to either a) cut weight, or b) when I was doing body building I used it to cut up before an event
<vorian> (it's prescribed, so don't worry)
<vorian> my cholesterol was a bit high
<nixternal> my col and bp has always been good, and my diet is horrible
<nixternal> I went from eating steak, fish, and turkey 20 times a day to eating like 1 meal a day
<nixternal> I just don't find myself getting hungry all that much anymore, but when I do, watch out..I will eat any and everything placed in front of me
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134588/
<vorian> I can choose 1 line from each meal, each day
<nixternal> 1 egg? that would piss me off :)
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> when I get back into the gym, my breakfast usually consists of:
<nixternal> 8 eggs (6 whites only, 2 full)
<nixternal> 1 banana
<nixternal> 1/2 gallon of water
<nixternal> 1 protein shake (omg so nasty)
<vorian> nod
<nixternal> then 1 hour later, i show up to the gym, pound another 1/2 gallon of water and a HUGE protein shake with a power bar (usually a snickers) :)
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> then after that, I am supposed to eat good for the rest of the day, but I never do
<nixternal> its expensive to do that man
<nixternal> my grocery bill was like $400/week
<nixternal> just for me!
<vorian> i can only immagine
<nixternal> i got hooked on whole foods, so that wasted a lot of the money
<vorian> I save so much money by not eating out for lunch everyday
<vorian> or dinner
<nixternal> then after reading about the organic food, it isn't all that good for you when you body build
<vorian> or breakfast
<nixternal> I have no money :p
<vorian> organic food is a crock
<nixternal> so send me some of what you are saving
<vorian> HA!
<nixternal> that way it will not be a culture shock to you
<vorian> it goes right back into diapers
<nixternal> well, now you just need to fix that problem, learn to use the toilet you lazy bum!
<vorian> plus, i figure this is good training for when we are a third world country
<nixternal> i thought we already were?
<nixternal> you haven't seen third world until you visit the ghetto areas in chicago...it is so sad
<vorian> we aren't using trillion dollar bills yet
<nixternal> it has gotten so bad
<nixternal> they just raised our taxes here again
<vorian> i've been to detriot, i can't immagine anything worse
<vorian> (no offense jcastro)
<nixternal> good reason to quit smoking....buy cigarettes locally, $10, travel 30 miles, $6...that is per pack
<vorian> really?
<nixternal> detroit is better than it was in the 80s and 90s I think
<vorian> I wouldn't know
<nixternal> then again, I live in the murder capital of the united states
<nixternal> and we will get it again this year...we are off to a great start
<vorian> Every summer, our company has a meeting at the GM center (for what reason i'll never figure out)
<vorian> Chicago is?
<nixternal> yup
<vorian> wow
<maco> nixternal: people exist larger than you that aren't football players?
<maco> vorian: well i kinda figured you wouldnt be scary because you're a forum guy
<maco> nixternal: and its not individuals that are scary necessarily. its the entire concept of The Developers
<maco> breaking down The Developers into "a bunch of really nice, awesome people who just happen to have been at this a bit longer" makes you lot less scary
<Mamarok> omg, who did this kpackagekit? The usuability is worse than it was in Adept, so not really an improvement...
 * Mamarok will continue to use synaptic, at least *that* is usable, pitty it is so ugly...
<Tm_T> Mamarok: wajig!
 * Tm_T hides
<Mamarok> question about Jaunty: has any of these packages been renamed?
<Mamarok> kde-devel build-essentials
<Mamarok> -s
<Mamarok> I get errosr that shouldn't exist, like C++ compiler missing, nad I'm pretty sure everything is installed
<Mamarok> :(
<Mamarok> errors*
<freinhard> hmm build-essentials should pull in g++.
<freinhard> s/build-essentials/build-essential/
<Mamarok> freinhard: yes, that's what it does, still, I did a clean install of Alpha 6 and added my usual packages, can't build amarok anymore :(
<Mamarok> maybe it0s a buggy ccache package, who knows
<Mamarok> btw, what is this konsole-kit-daemon for? It runs like 30+ instances here
<jpds> Monitoring logins I think.
<jpds> Yeah, consolekit package description reveals all.
<Mamarok> jpds: well, why does it have to run thaqt many instances by default?
<Mamarok> looks like a bug to me
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<cumulus007> Is there an add-on to integrate FF nicely with KDE?
<cumulus007> such as file dialog replacements
<ScottK> There has been some discussion, but nothing as solid as a plan that I'm aware of.
<freinhard> wasn't there a poject that aimed to port ff to qt?
<freinhard> seems to be a bit out of date: http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/
<freinhard> looks like cairo-qt already hit the mozilla-central repo: https://wiki.mozilla.org/User:Pjohnsen/MozillaQtBuild
<freinhard> hmm UXA doesn't seem to be that stable yet. get graphics freezes after alt+tab from time to time.
<ScottK> freinhard: Last I heard of someone trying it the Qt port was pretty crashy.
<freinhard> ScottK: and i guess that won't really improve. nokia got webkit for maemo so why put efforts into another engine?
<maco> hey! the persistent update notification thingy is back in kde! *hugs for whomever did that*
<nixternal> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/jaunty-alpha-5-ramblings
<nixternal> Good job everyone, there are some really nice comments there about all of your hard work
<ScottK> Nice
<claydoh> yes, there are almost no anti-kde4 rants going on anymore ;)
<claydoh> great job folks! Jaunty rocls
<claydoh> s/rocks/rocls
<kb9vqf> If I specify multiple directories in the KDEDIRS environment variable, which directory will override the others if there is a conflict?
<kb9vqf> For example, if I set KDEDIRS to /dira/:/dirb/, and a config file exists in both, where will KDE read the confguration from, /dira or /dirbv
<kb9vqf> ScottK: I think you might know the answer? :-)
<kb9vqf> Right now, from what I have read, the configuration file should be loaded from /dirb, but I wanted confirmation before rolling out an update
<maco> which part of kde needs mysql?
<maco> is that akonadi?
<Lure> maco: akonadi and amarok (embedded)
<maco> Lure: well amarok's not running, so im going to guess akonadi is the reason mysqld_safe is using all of one of my cores
<Lure> maco: yes, as amarok uses embedded version (I think no process is started)
<jussi01> Hrm, thats frustrating. power management keeps turning my screen off while Im watching a movie...
<Riddell> yeah dragon needs to add fake keystrokes
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> so its a known bug?
<jussi01> also, what happened to my restart and logout buttons? I just get shut down :/
<Riddell> jussi01: when doing what?
<jussi01> Riddell: using the shutdown plasmoid, used to bring up all three options, now only the one.
<Riddell> I see a lock/logout plasmoid, that brings up all three
<jussi01> yep, thats the one, only brings up one here.
<jussi01> same with the logout bit in lancelot.
<Riddell> running KDM?
<jussi01> yes.
<jussi01> its a mostly standard install
<jussi01> nvidia if it means anything.
<kb9vqf> If I specify multiple directories in the KDEDIRS environment variable, which directory will override the others if there is a conflict?
<kb9vqf> For example, if I set KDEDIRS to /dira/:/dirb/, and a config file exists in both, where will KDE read the confguration from, /dira or /dirbv
<kb9vqf> Right now, from what I have read, the configuration file should be loaded from /dirb, but I wanted confirmation before rolling out an update
<Riddell> kb9vqf: could say, can't you test it and find out?
<kb9vqf> Riddell: I have tested it and it seems to be /dirb; I just wanted to make absolutely sure, so that I don't end up with KDE3.5 looking at KDE4 stuff and breaking itself :-)
<kb9vqf> The precedence is also reversed from the XDG and PATH environment variables, which is a bit odd
<nhandler> Hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> hola
<jussi01> apachelogger: this sucks, we want you back. tell your employer you cant work any more.
<jussi01> :P
<apachelogger> not as easy as that :P
 * apachelogger isw ondering if claydoh is around
<Riddell> maybe we could petition the Austrian government to allow free software as valid civilian service
<jussi01> Riddell: brilliant idea :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: thought about that myself, then again it would require FLOSS to be used in public service
 * apachelogger should launch a lobby for that :D
<jussi01> it isnt yet?
<jussi01> you guys are way behind...
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> the chancellor's office used mediawiki at some point
<apachelogger> dunno if that is still the case
<apachelogger> http://www.ag.bka.gv.at/index.php/Hauptseite
<apachelogger> though ... http://searchdns.netcraft.com/?host=*.bka.gv.at
<apachelogger> actually it would be interesting how much money austria is spending on MS licenses ... the ministry of education is paying for the licenses of all schools, so that would at least be windows +  windows server + office
<maco> hey speaking of dragon... (what someone was...a bit ago) dragon occasionally decides that i'm not allowed to grab n drag the slider for moving through the video
<maco> (a bit = an hour)
<maco> is that happening to any of you / is it known?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I would guess that either xine got a problem with the file, or phonon is bugged
<jussi01> maco: Ive had that with the volume
<apachelogger> maco: what file format(s) are affected?
<maco> i only use dragon for DVDs so um...DVDs
<maco> sometimes it works
<maco> most of the time, it doesn't. sometimes it'll be working and then stop working, or it won't be working, and then it'll work
<maco> the little handle on the slider glows blue if it's going to work.
<apachelogger> maco: try to catch eean in #dragonplayer
<maco> ok
<apachelogger> could be mostly anything from qt, oxygen, dragon, phonon to xine
<JontheEchidna> or X :D
<Nightrose> can i get a package of kdevelop for kde 4 somewhere for intrepid?
<maco> i havent noticed problems with the kmix slider...thatst he only other slider i can think of in existence though...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> http://www.osor.eu/news/at-new-business-network-to-track-governments-use-of-open-source lobbies for the win :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: unlikely, it would probably be more spread if it is an X issue
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: however it could be that dragon got it's own slider widget which exposes some issue in Qt/Oxygen
<JontheEchidna> possible
 * apachelogger finds it more likely that the issue is in the sound stack though
<maco> hahaha
<apachelogger> s/sound/sound&video
<maco> well there's a sound developer sitting only 15 feet from me...
<maco> should i stare at him til he goes "huh? what?"
<dtchen> ("sound" already triggered my nick highlight)
<JontheEchidna> haha
<maco> oh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> open windows!
<apachelogger> no wonder it is cold in here
<claydoh> apachelogger: check your email, Mr. Bunny
<JontheEchidna> lol @ bug 346503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346503 in ubuntu "Changing hostname to hostname² prevents dcopserver from loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346503
<apachelogger> claydoh: re'd
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-22
<nixternal> jjesse: pingaling
<jjesse> nixternal: pong a long a pong
<jjesse> sorry was watching the terrible refering that was the oklahoma fiasco
<nixternal> just seeing if you have checked out my changes to kde menus file
<jjesse> when did you make the last change?
<nixternal> all of the ones that were missing I have added, and also changed up the file a bit to make it easier and less tedious when creating new menu entities
<jjesse> i think i synced last night
<nixternal> timestamp: Wed 2009-03-18 21:40:28 -0500
<nixternal> message: fixed all of the menus and created a new style with the menu stuff - take a look - everything validates and builds once again
<jjesse> cool
<nixternal> i was messing around and figured, shoot, the <guimenu>Application Launcher</guimenu><guisubmenu>Games</guisubmenu> portions could be replaced just by doing
<nixternal> &malgms;
<nixternal> or something like that
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> ys, so now all you have to do is:
<nixternal> <!ENTITY menufoo '<menuchoice>&malfoo;<guimenuitem>Bar</guimenuitem></menuchoice>'>
<nixternal> I was hoping I didn't totally step on your toes there, but since you have been so busy, i went ahead and got that done and worked on completing a few topics...leaving about 10 or so to go through and clean up
<jjesse> no owrries
<jjesse> i need to actually do some work for kubuntu one of these days
<jjesse> nixternal: monday the 30th i'll be at northwestern university, for monday, tuesday and heading back on wednesday, that anywhere near you?
<nixternal> it is in evanston, about an hour away
<nixternal> monday I have jury the 30th I have jury duty
<nixternal> wth was that
<nixternal> monday the 30th I have jury duty
<nixternal> I have to see though, because one of those days we might be up that way because my neice is coming to town, and they live about 10 miles from northwestern
<nixternal> that is where I went to school
<jjesse> the week of april 13th i'll be in oak brook illionois
<nixternal> that is right down the street
<jjesse> cool, we should get together then the week of april 13th
<nixternal> next week I need to get my presentations in order for the Flourish Conference
<nixternal> man, I almost forgot that is now less than 2 weeks away
<nixternal> bbiaf
<vorian> ohmy
<shtylman> anyone hear about UDS yet?
<ScottK> Not /me
<dtchen> shtylman: probably won't be until sometime mid-week
<Lure> Riddell: this should be done as default, right? http://christianmangold.de/?p=62
<Quintasan> Hi
<JontheEchidna> Whoa, LP got ajax-y goodness for duping bugs.
<cbr> what's linux-rt?
<Tscheesy> Real-Time Kernel für Medibuntu
<jussi01> !rt | cbr
<ubottu> cbr: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<JontheEchidna> huh, wonder when/why kde-style-qtcurve got promoted to main
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Four days to beta! | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<Nightrose> woah nixternal !!!!
<Nightrose> awesome @ rtm plasmoid
<Nightrose> thanks for packaging
<Nightrose> thx a lot
<ghostcube> guys anything known about gspca bugs and 046d:0929 Logitech  chips
<ghostcube> it loads fine but it doesnt start
<ghostcube> spca gets loaded and all but the guy has no vid
<ghostcube> iam triing to help but iam out of ideas
<ghostcube> its 8.10 i dont find any useful hints
<ghostcube> in 8.04 it worked fine
<jpds> ghostcube: Try #ubuntu-kernel
<ghostcube> oh thx
<ghostcube> i havent known this channel
<jussi01> this is nice! http://qiacat.blogspot.com/2009/03/kimpane-applet-ask-for-review.html
<cbr> bah, i'll disable uxa again
<cbr> too many strange things are happening
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-22
<fedoralogger> JontheEchidna: please take a look at bug 212796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212796 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kubuntu lacks default key bindings for Switch One Desktop Down/Up/etc" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212796
 * fedoralogger doesnt think we should set that
<fedoralogger> also ctrl+alt+arrow is used in various apps
<maco> fedoralogger: what does? O_o
<fedoralogger> *shrug*
<fedoralogger> I have a feeling I use that shortcut at times
<fedoralogger> or used maybe
<maco> ctrl+alt+arrows is what compiz uses
<maco> ive never *heard* of it colliding with anything
<fedoralogger> compiz collieds with all sorts of things
<fedoralogger> mostly it just stays unnoticed :P
<fedoralogger> i.e. it used to collide with ooo for years on some rather unused shortcut
 * Sput has been using ctrl+alt+arrows for desktop switching for a decade
<fedoralogger> hm
<Sput> can't remember it ever having collide
<Sput> d
<maco> yeah the non-default plugins sometimes do
<fedoralogger> in that case
<fedoralogger> lets bring it to upstreams attention!
<maco> but the desktop switch ive never heard of a collision
<maco> ooo does WEIRD shortcuts, btw. try F11. it's NOT fullscreen! wtf?
<fedoralogger> f11 is not fullscreen in a lot of kde apps either :P
<maco> do those ones *have* fullscreen at all?
<maco> for OOo, f11 is "styles" and fullscreen is something else that doesnt fit any hig that im aware of
<Sput> F11 was styles already back when it was still Star Office
<Sput> which predates KDE :)
<Sput> hm. now I feel old again.
 * fedoralogger wants a machine that goes "bing"
<maco> wow
<maco> thats old
<maco> i was a gnome user when i noticed the f11 weirdness. gnome and i think kde both say f11=fullscreen, and windows does too i'm sure
<fedoralogger> maco: I do not think KDE's hig says f11 for fullscreen
<maco> i'll go look
<fedoralogger> if so then I would know more apps that violate that guideline than those following it ^^
<maco> i was assuming it since it seems to be default elsewhere
<maco> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Usability/HIG/Keyboard_Shortcuts
<maco> yes, the hig says fullscreen = f11
<fedoralogger> konsole doesnt follow that
<fedoralogger> neither does kaffeine, dragon or bangaran IIRC
<fedoralogger> in fact only konqueror and rekonq come to mind regarding f11 for fullscreen
<fedoralogger> though those also support ctrl+shift+f IIRC,
<fedoralogger> which seems to be more an established standard than f11
<fedoralogger> krdc also does use ctrl+shift+f and not f11
<fedoralogger> same for okular
<fedoralogger> seele: ^ I think the f11 for shortcut paradigm should either be enforced within core KDE software or exchanged with ctrl+shift+f
<fedoralogger> latter seems to be the better choice because konsole for example cant use f11 at any rate because it might conflict with CLI shortcuts
<nixternal> whew, so good to be back home
<nixternal> I am going to sleep for 2 days I think
<Mamarok> what -dbg package do I have to install to get a valid backtrace for Dolphin? I have repeated crashes when copying
<Mamarok> there is non for dolphin, shouldn't there be one?
<Mamarok> none*
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 (Kubuntu_64) and now my workspace is crashing on login. Black desktop with no UI
<persia> Are there dbgsym ddebs?
<persia> If there's *neither* -dbg nor ddebs, it's an issue, but often there are ddebs when there is no -dbg
<Mamarok> persia: ddebs? Never heard of :)
<persia> They're all housed at http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<persia> I'll give you a wiki page if I can find it that talks about them.
<persia> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Mamarok> persia: thanks a lot :)
<Tonio_> sebas: hey :)
<corigo> Seeing this bug all over again on 4.4.1 on Ubuntu_64_9.10 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225341
<ubottu> KDE bug 225341 in general "Plasma Workspace (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault [KCrash Handler]" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Tonio_> sebas: I found out a little bug in the plasmoid
<Tonio_> sebas: as some points when it starts up, I see the list of all available networks, and the button on the bottom shows "show more", which means I should only see the known networks
<Tonio_> I have to click on show more, then show less, and then I get something "normal"
<Tonio_> I'll take a screenshot next time it happens...
<fedoralogger> Mamarok: kdebase-dbg
<Mamarok> fedoralogger: thanks, I just added all -dbg packages for the base system
<markey> gah gah
<markey> the new Nvidia driver really hates me
<markey> crashed again :(
<markey> oh well, restarting KDE once in a while fixes memory leaks nicely ;)
<markey> fedoralogger: heh, what's up with your nick? :)
<markey> feel like reading some FUD? it is pretty nasty, so maybe better not read it: http://sandeep.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/ubuntu-lucid-worst-ever-kde-4-4-1-slowest-ever/
<markey> "Instead what we have is an OS with a weird unusable theme"
<markey> it didn't look unsable to me
<markey> unusable even
 * jussi01 giglles at that article... surely he cant be serious...
<fedoralogger> sure he can!
<fedoralogger> markey: nixternal unveild that I was secretly in love with fedora, so now I am fedora developer
<markey> ah, heh
<markey> a double agent
<fedoralogger> not anymore
<markey> I secretly work on XMMS, btw
<fedoralogger> xmms2 is the gnome!
<fedoralogger> wants to install a billion packages
<markey> nah, the _real_ XMMS, version 0.6
<markey> all later versions were crap
<markey> it's my favorite player
<markey> it's funny to try pushing the fixed size buttons on a display with high DPI :p
<fedoralogger> hm
<fedoralogger> is xmms written in C?
<fedoralogger> if so I could join you... that cpp business is getting annoying :P
<fedoralogger> latest newsgroup posting is about whether instance N of class A ought to delete instance B of class C, even though B is not on the heap and not even created by N
<jussi01> fedoralogger: shhh, you are making us look insane... oh whoops :P
<fedoralogger> srsly
<fedoralogger> "should I, as fedora developer, delete opensuse's kde 3 kdelibs?"
<jussi01> o.O
<fedoralogger> same thing
<fedoralogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuExtras
<fedoralogger> always them things no one knows about
<robinp> I'm trying to install kdevelop from the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta repository however KPackageKit seems to keep getting stuck on downloading vlagrind. Anyone know what the problem might be ?
<robinp> *valgrind
<Riddell> stuck in what way?
<robinp> Riddell: you jinxed me. It was just not downloading but as soon as you said something it started working again :/
<Riddell> robinp: beta was out recently so I think the servers have been busy
<robinp> Riddell: kk np
<markey> fedoralogger: yes, XMMS is C, but I plan to implement a C compiler in Ruby, and then put it in there, and then make the C compiler run a Ruby interpreter. that seems to be a simple solution
<markey> I like simple solutions
<markey> possibly also adding Visual Basic support
<Mamarok> markey: could I has GW Basic, too?
<markey> good idea!
<markey> of course
<Mamarok> and maybe dBase?
 * Mamarok knows dBase
<markey> but we have to remove music playing. that's rather useless anyway
<Mamarok> yeah, what was that for again?
<markey> a silly idea, nothing more
<markey> ultimately, I also want to put KMail in XMMS
<markey> it could fit nicely in the playlist
<Mamarok> markey: to play mails?
<Riddell> how do I link a bug in launchpad to a KDE bug?
<Riddell> hum, seemed to work now
<ScottK> markey: They guy with the blog post was pointing at a bug about the Ubuntu theme while he was complaining about Kubuntu, so clearly he's confused.
<ScottK> I do think there's a point about slowness with nepomuk or something.  4.4 is a lot slower on 1GB RAM than 4.3 was.
<markey> ScottK: yep, the blog seemed rather bizarre. I wouldn't take it too seriously :)
<ScottK> I considered leaving a sarcastic comment, but that would only lend it credence.
<Riddell> ooh CDs don't have icon cache on them today and down to 661MB (even with french and german installed), nice
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> agateau: I uploaded oxygen with nepomuk icon also in hicolour
<Riddell> markey (agateau): how do I read this http://gitorious.org/amarok/amarok/commit/4089c5848702367146b7b441a1347be1720f9ee2
<Riddell> there's nothing saying what red or green means
<shadeslayer> ok um.. the network management widget... it cant detect wifi networks,this is via the kubuntu experimental ppa
<Riddell> is the kded enabled?
<markey> Riddell: yeah, the colors are confusing. Red = removed. The green line is what stayed
<markey> Riddell: I only removed the block above
<markey> I can't even see the colors properly without shifting my screen slightly
<markey> (I'm minimally color blind, and the colors they chose are probably the worst possible)
<markey> Riddell: wait, I can show you a much better diff
<markey> sec
<markey> Riddell:
<markey> http://kollide.net:8060/browse/Amarok-git/src/TrayIcon.cpp?r1=92cac9cfd40f67cc9c205a8ce3adba74e0343b10&r2=4089c5848702367146b7b441a1347be1720f9ee2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the load on demand service one? nope
<Riddell> markey: looks like we already have that in then, slotScrollRequired is just the one line http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu/05_kstatusnotifieritem.diff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well, there you go
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you plan on uploading kde4libs today?
<Riddell> ScottK: nothing currently kde4libs-ish on my todo
<markey> Riddell: yep, looks OK
<ScottK> Riddell: OK. Jon Thomas put some worthwhile stuff in bzr.  I'll maybe take a look at uploading this afternoon if no one else does first.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so how do i enable it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: instructions are in the original e-mail i sent to kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok ill have to pull that out :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you tell me which month you sent the email?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-March/004137.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok...i was browsing from the jaunary version
<Riddell> dantti: ping
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel-03-13.txt:[08:04] <glatzor> Riddell, I made some bug fixes to the 0.5.X branch of packagekit which are worth cherry picking.
<dantti> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel-03-13.txt:[08:04] <glatzor> Riddell, especially the fixes to the search and the encoding handling
<Riddell> dantti: do you know where I can find those ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :D
<dantti> Riddell: afaik it's about the last Pk version released today...
<maco> um did knetworkmanager explode yesterday? i dont think i installed any updates for it (just for quassel) in the last week though...
<dantti> Riddell: btw what do you think it's more important for aptcc, install .deb files or get distro upgrades?
<Riddell> dantti: ah, there's a packagekit 0.5.8 which isn't listed on http://www.packagekit.org/pk-download.html
<dantti> yup
<Riddell> dantti: in lucid we're using kpackagekit for distro upgrade (karmic too although the update-notifier-kde is the main one) so we'd need to keep that
<Riddell> install .deb files we can keep using our install-package script even though it's been on our list of things to get rid of for some time
<Riddell> in general glatzor and mvo still need to be convinced about aptcc though, they know more about the issues than I do but I don't think they're convinced by it yet
<dantti> Riddell: hmm but afaik python apt can install files..
<Riddell> of course if you come to UDS you can convince them :)
<Riddell> dantti: yes kpackagekit can install .deb files using python apt backend which is nice, but mostly we havn't got around to porting things to using it yet
<dantti> hehe, well I conviced myself this weekend while installing packages on a notebook with 1gb of ram.. :P
<Riddell> dantti: I think kpackagekit can't do "apt-get update" which is needed for software-properties-kde and is another reason we can't get rid of our install-package script
<dantti> Riddell: why It can't?
<dantti> python apt does it (or did) the wrong way, since it didn't get localization of package descriptions
<dantti> Riddell: btw did they fixed this issue in newer versions?
<dantti> that was one of the first things aptcc did... :P
<Riddell> dantti: why it can't do "apt-get update"?  I don't think there's a command line for it is all, software-properties-kde needs a graphical way to call apt-get update
<Riddell> dantti: I don't know, I've not looked into package translations
<dantti> Riddell: I'm confused do you need a cmd line like kpackagekit --refresh-cache?
<Riddell> dantti: yes
<dantti> Riddell: that's quite easy to do.. :P iirc there is a dbus object for that too which one do you prefer?
<Riddell> dantti: probably just a command line is easiest
<dantti> org.kde.KPackageKitSmartIcon there is a RefreshCache but I can add a cmd line..
<dantti> s/there is/has
<Riddell> dantti: nothing here   qdbus org.kde.KPackageKitSmartIcon /org/freedesktop/PackageKit | grep -i cache
<dantti> Riddell: is it running?
<dantti> it's dbus activated
<Riddell> dantti: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/n8rt8GbN yes
<dantti> weird it's there for quite a while..
<dantti> Riddell: ah no there are two interfaces
<dantti> that one is shared with gnome packagekit
<Riddell> dantti: where is the other?
<dantti> Riddell: if you open with qdbusviewer you will see
<dantti> I'm trying to use this qdbus but no lucky yet
<dantti> Riddell: qdbus org.kde.KPackageKitSmartIcon /
<dantti> Riddell: no, qdbus org.kde.KPackageKitSmartIcon / org.kde.KPackageKitSmartIcon.RefreshCache
<Riddell> ah "/"  dbus can be confusing
<Riddell> dantti: that's not quite what I'm after, the only GUI there is the systray icon, I'd like a dialogue with a progress bar
<dantti> the only problem is what i've told you, you should check if python apt is now downloading the packages localizations..
<Riddell> dantti: this isn't high priority of course, we have install-package and it works for now :)
<dantti> hmm
<dantti> well that's easy to add too.. I'll just talk with richard what he thinks on adding it to gpk too
<dantti> this way any pk tool could do it
<shadeslayer> upgrades...yayyy
<maco> possibly knm just freaks out if you've pressed the rf kill button at some point? ive had "networking is disabled" coming from it since i pressed that switch yesterday, through 4 reboots
<Riddell> maco: neither network-manager nor knetworkmanager have been updated since a week before beta
<maco> ok then i think i found a bug in knm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: choqok released their beta version,will this get into the repo?
<shadeslayer> ( the main one )
<maco> it refuses to use network devices after the rf kill switch has been used, *evar*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if someone packages it, gets it tested and it passes feature freze requirements
 * shadeslayer thinks....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and kcm touchpad is very buggy
<Riddell> maco: try killing it and rm ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc then restarting
<Riddell> that'll tell us if it's knetworkmanager's fault or network-manager
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently tapping works in KDM but not after logging in
<maco> Riddell: is that gonna lose all my saved wpa keys?
<Riddell> maco: they should be in kwallet but it may lose other details, move it aside rather than remove it if you care about them
<maco> ew battery level tooltips in ubuntu went away?
<maco> ScottK, seele: thanks for convincing me to switch to kubuntu
<ScottK> ;-)
<nigelb> maco: I might switch.  I'm missing that quite a lot
<dpm> Riddell, in Catalan we'd like to have the 'ca@valencia' translations in the same language pack as 'ca', as in the gnome language pack. I still have to check if other teams using variants also prefer to have it like this. But in any case, how can we do this, shall I just open a bug?
<fedoralogger> dpm: shoulnt that be done in rosetta/lang-pack build scripts?
<dpm> hi fedoralogger, it actually is, but there is a bit missing. Kubuntu translations are a bit different in the sense that apart from the translations in language packs, they need the kde-l10n-$LOCALE packages installed as well. This is the part I meant: having the kde-l10n-$LOCALE and kde-l10n-$LOCALE-variant packages merged into one (I think that part is the one the kubuntu packaging tools do)
<fedoralogger> hm
<fedoralogger> dpm: in that case language-selector should map ca@valencia to ca
<fedoralogger> because doing it in the source package would make them a lot more difficult to manipulate via scripting magic
<jussi01> fedoralogger: that nick really doesnt suit you... can we have our apachelogger back? :D
<dpm> fedoralogger, well if it has to make packaging more difficult, we might as well leave them as they are. I just wanted to ensure that they are installed with the main locale's packages, since I remember we had problems with that not being the case at some point in Karmic. I'll just have to re-check that they are indeed installed together.
<fedoralogger> dpm: making langauge-selector install kde-l10n-ca and kde-l10n-cavalencia if the ca language pack is a lot easier to archive and ultimately leads to the same result
<apachelogger> I read Harald's last post about Kubuntu. It's good to see that the situation is being finally acknowledged by some of the people in the Kubuntu team. Kubuntu is the blue-headed step-child.
<apachelogger> the fuck
<apachelogger> srsly
<dpm> apachelogger, ok, I'm happy with that, thanks for the info.
<apachelogger> dpm: just poke arne, I am sure he can make that happen in no time :)
<dpm> apachelogger, yeah, I think in fact it does happen, that was fixed at some point. I just need to re-check it is the case on a new Lucid installation.
<apachelogger> k
<nixternal> apachelogger: yeah, i read that and commented, as he said I was in denial about the blue-headed-step-child ordeal. does he not realize that I coined that term on buntudot.org in 2005
<apachelogger> his blog posts are always heavily undereducated and a big blah IIRC
<maco> wait im confused
<maco> i thought apachelogger = harald
<maco> apachelogger: whats your name?
<apachelogger> maco: it continues that previously the team was in denial referencing rich's post about the step-child business
<apachelogger> whereas I am not in denial because I obviously unveild canonical's evil game!
<maco> apachelogger: are you not harald, or do you like referring to yourself in the 3rd person?
<apachelogger> maco: that was a quote
<maco> apachelogger: ooooooh
<apachelogger> http://soliverez.com.ar/drupal/node/166
<apachelogger> shtylman: it took me half an hour to start installation on a dell mini 10 today
<apachelogger> couldnt find out why since I was running in installer-only mode
<debfx> could someone test an updated brightness osd patch that should bring it back to life? :)
<debfx> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/kubuntu_101_brightness_fn_keys_and_osd.diff
<debfx> mainly I need to know if the osd isn't shown when the brightness is changed through the battery applet
<shadeslayer> oh btw just so that you know : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/541868 : i changed this to kcm-touchpad
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541868 in kcm-touchpad "Synaptic touchpad has soft lockups in lucid" [Undecided,New]
<lex79> Riddell: soprano 2.4.1 https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa
<shtylman> apachelogger: jesus... really? is this with latest cd images?
<apachelogger> shtylman: no, beta1 from stick
<shtylman> wow
<apachelogger> but it has been like that earlier too
<shtylman> was it using alot of cpu?
<shtylman> what was the problem?
<shtylman> ram?
<apachelogger> I would think CPU really, I cant tell, I'll try to reproduce it tomorrow
<apachelogger> there was no usb nor disk acitivity
<apachelogger> so it either was cpu or ram
<shtylman> hmm... cpu bug should have been fixed
<shtylman> maybe the package didn't make it for the beta
<shtylman> but should have
<apachelogger> I can try with latest image if you want
<shtylman> yea... try that... cause it deff should not be like that
<shtylman> anyone have any good suggestions for open source tools to do widespread file distribution?
<shtylman> basically a glorified rsync maybe?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: torrents :P
<shadeslayer> jk :D
<shtylman> well.. yes... that is one possibility... : http://github.com/lg/murder/
<shtylman> but... I don't think I need something on that level
<shadeslayer> shtylman: theres was something called opencloud...
<shadeslayer> but idk if it works for sharing files and stuff
<shtylman> I see
<shadeslayer> shtylman: its ownCloud actually
<shadeslayer> shtylman: http://gitorious.org/owncloud/
<shtylman> k... I will have to check that out
<shadeslayer> shtylman: yeah its a cloud server... enables file sharing and stuff.. *and* its based on kde libs
<shtylman> that part I don't really care about :)
<apachelogger> why would a server be based on kdelibs?
<shtylman> sounds like a webserver with ssh to me
<shadeslayer> hehe...well its going to be integrated into kde... so thats just an added advantage i guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: idk...
<shtylman> not what I want
<shadeslayer> i heard about it a few weeks ago..
<shadeslayer> shtylman: well use the open bit-torrent tracker then :D
<apachelogger> shtylman: my analysis tools say it is not even containing any cpp
<apachelogger> so I doubt it is based on kdelibs
<apachelogger> you might be misinformed
<shadeslayer> yeah probably....
<shadeslayer> ok well ive gtg..
<shadeslayer> bye :)
<ScottK> Is amarok going to be patched to support the Ubuntu music store? http://popey.com/blog/2010/03/22/ubuntu-one-music-store-public-beta-begins/
<maco> ScottK: there's a plugin already in existence, i thought?
<ScottK> maco: For amarok?
<maco> yeah... ithought one of popey's older blog posts said that
<JontheEchidna> I think he was more talking about potential for a plugin
<nixternal> right, there is no plugin yet, unless apachelogger has it hiding somewhere
<jjesse> has anyone got ubuntu one to work in kubuntu lucid?
<jjesse> i installed everything named ubuntuone on my vm and still no joy
 * apachelogger strips naked
<apachelogger> nothing hiden!
<nixternal> haven't tried.... apachelogger had put together a hack/app to get u1 in kubuntu
 * ScottK dons goggles.
 * apachelogger needs to apply at canonical first
<nixternal> apachelogger: +1 :)
<jjesse> i got it to work in karmic at one time
<maco> JontheEchidna: yeah youre right
<nixternal> Ubuntu Desktop Display and Input Engineer - Xorg
<nixternal> Ubuntu Desktop Display and Input Engineer (Network)
<nixternal> Ubuntu Desktop Engineer - GTK
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger + job at canonical + year's supply of alcohol == ruby code to generate Ubuntu One Music plugin for all music players
<nixternal> Ubuntu Desktop Sound Engineer
<nixternal> apachelogger: ^^ any of those fit?
<apachelogger> I could get cracking with GTK
 * apachelogger loves c anyway :D
<apachelogger> then again that kind of GTK engineer must only do python
<nixternal> that's what kubuntu devs in the past did...once they realized there was no potential for employment, they started using gnome
<apachelogger> ^^
<jjesse> hahaha
<jjesse> +1 nixternal
<apachelogger> I can always apply at kdab :P
<apachelogger> move away from that silly stepchild stuff all together
<apachelogger> then again
<yuriy_> is it just me or is there no way to put a plasmoid (nemely the message indicator) in the systray?
<ScottK> jjesse: After I upgraded my netbook from Karmic -> Lucid I lost the Broadcom wireless drivers and had to reinstall them.
<apachelogger> I recently got scared quite a bit when I saw how many KDE devs are working for kdab these days
<jjesse> ScottK: jockey says they are enabled
<apachelogger> yuriy_: only possible in lucid
<ScottK> OK.  Different than the problem I had.
<jjesse> will try to reinstall tonight when get home
<jjesse> the drivers that is
<nixternal> i think for most of us here now, we aren't looking for employment with canonical, and have just come to love Kubuntu so much
<apachelogger> love aint gonna pay bills though
<apachelogger> neither is proofing leibniz right
<apachelogger> yet I have to do it -.-
<ScottK> They say that love will find a way ....
<maco> :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> what's love got to do, got to do with it
<nixternal> who needs a heart when a heart can be broken
<maco> meatloaf time yet? so now i'm prayin for the end of time..
<nixternal> what's love but a second hand emotion
<nixternal> damn, tina turner makes you wanna go all ike turner on this place :p
<apachelogger> oh my, better help me find my notes on congruence classes or whatever those might be called in english :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> right now I am trying to design, well not design yet but figure out, a much better help system
<nixternal> KHelpCenter blows arse, and after hanging out with Shaun McCance this weekend and seeing what he is doing with Yelp 3.0 for GNOME, I am envious
<apachelogger> rm -rf khelpecenter => 100% improvement
<nixternal> and then to see what Mac has done for help, holy hell that was bad ass
<nixternal> apachelogger: yup
<nixternal> rm -rf khtml too
<apachelogger> nixternal: I would go derive the qt help thingy and build up on that
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<nixternal> seriously, khtml codebase is so freakin' confusing, that I would rather write an entire documentation implementation for webkit
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9dpTTpjymE
<nixternal> apachelogger: qt-assistance is garbage too
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, so it needs fixing and khc needs fixing
<nixternal> a help app shouldn't need to be full screen with an insanely large index on the left side...Yelp is compact, so you can see around it
<nixternal> apachelogger: and that's what I have been playing with, though fixing isn't the word I would use
<nixternal> hell, I wouldn't even recycle this crap, forget mother earth on this one, she can have it!
<apachelogger> omg!!!
<apachelogger> but khc got fancy perl scripting internals :P
 * apachelogger finds that the most weird part about khc really
<apachelogger> though I can see its advantages
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the once it had at some point for a developer ^^
<nixternal> this weekend we also had the Flourish Open Source conference, and they had a Women In Open Source panel with one of BSDs leaders, which I have just totally forgotten her name...I am waiting for the video because I missed it, but I heard it was an amazing talk/panel
<nixternal> apachelogger: perl scripting and shell scripting, and hell even scripting with c++
<nixternal> "meinproc << "--xslt foo.xsl" << "--outfile foo.html" << "--cache index.cache.bz2";
<apachelogger> In computer science, it is the remainder operator that is usually indicated by either "%" (e.g. in C, Java, Javascript, and Python) or "mod" (e.g. in SQL, Visual Basic, Haskell), with exceptions (e.g. Excel). These operators are commonly pronounced as "mod", but it is specifically a remainder that is computed (since in C99 negative number will be returned if the first argument is negative, and in Python a negative number will be returned
<apachelogger>  if the second argument is negative). The function modulo instead of mod, like 38 ≡ 14 (modulo 12) is sometimes used to indicate the common residue rather than a remainder (e.g. in Ruby).
<apachelogger> yay
<yuriy_> apachelogger: i'm on lucid. i can't seem to drag it in there or anything
<yuriy_> oh you have to do it in teh systray settings
<yuriy_> unintuitive
<apachelogger> on Z/nZ : a_n+b+n=(a+b)_n
<apachelogger> that actually makes sense
<apachelogger> yuriy_: no draggery
<apachelogger> yuriy_: well, the plasma devs where wicked in applying their containment paradigm everywhere
<apachelogger> but they forgot about one rather important part where you could drag stuff ;)
<yuriy_> everything else in plasma is draggery
<apachelogger> fail of paradigm obviously
<apachelogger> they should have derived :P
<yuriy_> now the other issue is that now that it's in the systray it gives me a message about needing to run an indicator enabled app even though i have kmail running and configured to use it
<nixternal> anyone hiring a "realistic unmotivated opportunistic"?
<nixternal> I think that should be an eminem song
<yuriy_> it scares me that my computer would be completely unusable right now without quad core
<yuriy_> top is showing consistently 6-10 processes with double digit cpu usage
<seele> Nightrose: love the streak in your hair..is that new?
<Nightrose> seele: ;-) old actually
<Nightrose> should do it again
<seele> hehe
 * maco wonders if a coloured streak of hair will be come kde gal uniform
<Nightrose> definitely
<Nightrose> it's hip!
<maco> afaik there are no photos of me with punk rock red hair in existence
<Nightrose> awwww
<maco> mum failed *miserably* at making streaks
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: seen kde svn 1105780?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1105780&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1105780 | Some MySQL versions need an explicit run of mysql_install_db when creating the database initially. So, let's do that if mysql...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes I requested
<JontheEchidna> neat
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: feel free to try creating a patch for akonadi 1.3.1
<apachelogger> because trunk is not even remotely related to 1.3.1 :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: neoclust might have done that already though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/QtiqB11A
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: know where mdv hides all their packaging goodies?
<apachelogger> in their svn :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also we need another patch for updates it seems
<apachelogger> I do hate mysql very much
<apachelogger> it is like the python of databases -.-
<JontheEchidna> what is the patch you pastebin'd
<JontheEchidna> ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for new databases
<JontheEchidna> "make things not break for new databases"?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> and then we'll still need a patch for "make existing databases not break"?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but please try that first
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: volker did a fix yesterday and neoclust only did that backport attemt
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> ALSO
<apachelogger> a) someone needs to subscribe to kde-pim ml because they apparently want to start a akonadi deployment issue thread
<apachelogger> b) akonadi might gain sqlite support
<apachelogger> c) I still hate mysql, can we please use psql?
<JontheEchidna> sounds like you're the expert. I don't know much about such things
<apachelogger> meh
<JontheEchidna> anywayz, pbuildin'
<ScottK> It's a given that apachelogger is the expert.  The question is can he be motivated to bring his awesomeness to bear on the problem.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ftbfs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: logy
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1849720
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: happy debugging
<apachelogger> me recommends building outside pbuilder first ;)
<apachelogger> jtechidna: it seems that paste thingy returns invalid patches
<apachelogger> manual patching seems to work
<apachelogger> compiling outside pbuilder now
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kubuntu_01_fix_init.diff
<apachelogger> jtechidna: works like a charm
<jtechidna> apachelogger: neat
 * JontheEchidna in windoze playing sim city 3000
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the update_db patch can probably be incorportaed into that
<apachelogger> ALSO
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we need major changes to the mysql packages going with that
<apachelogger> the two scripts depend on quite a bit of magic and must be moved to the -core package
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-23
* maco changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy birthday crimsun! | Beta 1 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<jussi01> Riddell: should you not close this now? https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-group-photo
<ghostcube> o/
<Skeletor> hi there. has there already been some work done implementing a custom kubuntu plymouth and grub/isolinux splash?
<apachelogger> agateau: the tray menu thingy stuff causes rendering bugs on intel!
 * apachelogger needs to leave though
<agateau> apachelogger: weird
<agateau> apachelogger: I have two different intel-based machines here
<agateau> and I see no problem
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Riddell: could you do some icon moving in the oxygen-icon-theme?
<agateau> Riddell: as we discussed earlier
<Riddell> 13:16 < Riddell> agateau: I uploaded oxygen with nepomuk icon also in hicolour
<Riddell> agateau: what else needs moving?
<agateau> Riddell: I have a few others which would be nice to move
<agateau> Riddell: some are really necessary, some should be in hicolor anyway
<agateau> pastebining the list
<agateau> http://pastey.net/134475
 * agateau likes this vim pastebin plugin :)
<agateau> those are the icons for apps which are part of kde sc and whose package does not contain an hicolor icon already
<Riddell> are they all part of oxygen-icons do you know?
<agateau> Riddell: yes they are
<agateau> Riddell: I created the list based on the svn repository
<agateau> if it helps I can probably reduce the list a bit more
<Riddell> that's fine, not hard to do at all
<agateau> ok great
 * Riddell wonders what the "oxygen" icon is for
<agateau> self-promotion maybe? :)
<bullgard> I understand "koffice 2.2 is still beta." When will it be ready to be included in Ubuntu repositories?
<apachelogger> agateau: it also fails to load the menu at first try sometimes
<apachelogger> didnt see it on my intel based netbook though
<Riddell> bullgard: we had a guy packaging it, I haven't heard from him since release, not sure of the status
<bullgard> Riddell: Thank you very much for your information.
<debfx> is there a way to tell kfiledialog to not overwrite the filename extension?
<Riddell> how do you mean overwrite the filename extension?
<debfx> "Automatically select filename extension" is a global setting :(
<debfx> when "Automatically select filename extension" is enabled it replaces the extension with the first one from the selected filter
<debfx> for example when you try to save http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kmozillahelper/kmozillahelper_0.6-0ubuntu1.dsc in firefox with the kde integration, the default filename is kmozillahelper_0.6-0ubuntu1.asc as .asc is one of the extensions for a plain text document
<Riddell> hum, strange
<Riddell> probably #kde-devel is more likely to know on IRC, or ask on kde-devel mailing list
<seele> dantti: you are working on printing? how is it going?
<dantti> seele: yup, It's going pretty well, yesterday I added more stuff on it..
<dantti> I'm trying to finish the printer options ui
<seele> ok cool
<dantti> seele: you did some work on the py one?
 * dantti thinks he remembers seeing seele in something about it...
<Riddell> dantti: she did the UI design pdf I showed you
<dantti> ah right..
<dantti> seele: I guess then you could take a look at http://dantti.wordpress.com/2010/03/15/printprogress/  and maybe compile to see the lastest...
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> anyone knows how can I change the alsa default device on the fly and from the command line ?
<Riddell> probably birthday boy crimsun would know
<txwikinger> lots of birthday boys today
<Tonio_> crimsun: ? ;)
<Riddell> glatzor!
<Riddell> glatzor: I'm trying to package packagekit 0.5.8
<Riddell> but I the mozilla plugin won't comile and I can't work out why
<nixternal> anyone here receive the following email:
<nixternal> You've been invited to the following Landscape account:
<nixternal> Canonical - candidates (canonica).
<maco> nixternal: someone i know on another server did
<maco> nixternal: they said the link doesnt work
<txwikinger> nixternal: I think I saw something like that before
<txwikinger> but the link did not work in my case either
<Riddell> nixternal: known problem, landscape and/or salesforce to blame, expect a groveling apology sometime soon
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ok
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: nope
<DarkwingDuck> But, I have good news... I have internet back again
<nixternal> This invitation is no longer available.
<nixternal> hehe
<shadeslayer> crimsun: happy birthday :D
<Riddell> debfx: kmoxillahelper uploaded, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw whats the process for getting choqok beta into lucid?
<shadeslayer> any wiki links?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know how to do packaging?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it'll need a feature freeze exception and probably independent testing before it goes it
<maco> someone on identi.ca last night said they may have to switch to kubuntu after seeing on there that i use choqok, looking up choqok, and going "wow thats so much awesomer than gwibber"
<maco> (because they use gnome... i didnt bother telling them choqok could be used in ubuntu)
<Riddell> awesomer should be a word, I really want it to be a word
<maco> can we declare it a word?
<Riddell> let's
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes i know how to package : lp.net/~rohangarg
<apachelogger> in favor
<apachelogger> o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also will it need patching?
<shadeslayer> i cant patch stuff.. but i can package it...
<Riddell> patching? not unless you fix any bugs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so package the new version, put it in your PPA and ask for testing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: file a bug asking for feature freeze exception listing the new features and why we want it in lucid
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> let us know if you have any problems
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh sure...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill be pulling the alpha package directly from the ubuntu servers,shouldnt be a tough job to build this
<shadeslayer> Riddell: changelog includes this : http://pastebin.ca/1850525
<shadeslayer> so loads of new features implemented...
<shadeslayer> maco: lol :D
<maco> shadeslayer: the eddie izzard comment?
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah :D
<maco> have you seen that routine?
<Riddell> eddit izzard?
<Riddell> s/eddit/eddie/
<shadeslayer> maco: not the whole thing but one of my friends mentioned it a few days ago..
<maco> Riddell: the comedian
<maco> Riddell: shadeslayer said on identi.ca that ctrl+p was a bad "previous" shortcut in choqok
<shadeslayer> and it should be replaced by Ctrl+Z :D
<maco> Riddell: an it reminded me of eddie izzard's routine trying to get the printer to work and he starts saying "control p print!" over and over, faster and faster
<shadeslayer> based on the lines of : F1 Help F1 Help :D
<Riddell> not seen that one
<shadeslayer> maco: btw no offense but i thought you were a guy... till i saw your pic on identi xD
<shadeslayer> my ISP just went awesome!
<maco> common assumption
<maco> one time someone called me "ben" on irc thinking i was mako
<shadeslayer> March 21, 2010: Bharti Airtel, one of Asia’s leading integrated telecom service providers, in an unprecedented move is upgrading speeds of all its existing customers (on 64, 128, 256 Kbps) to a minimum of 512 Kbps. Further, customers currently on 512 Kbps plans and 1mbps plans will have their speeds doubled to 1Mbps and 2Mbps respectively.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now you'll have no excuse not to do ISO testing!
<shadeslayer> so yayy i get a speed boost from 128 Kbps to 512 Kbps
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hahaha
<shadeslayer> im still to recieve another 256 Kbps... but ill call them after a week or so if they dont increase it till then
 * shadeslayer wonders why initramfs-update -u doesnt run
<shadeslayer> According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/526892 : comment 34
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 526892 in plymouth "No graphical splash on VGA16fb (e.g., nvidia binary drivers), plymouth uses text plugin ("Ubuntu 10.04" in text)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> hmm... running dpkg-reconfigure
<shadeslayer> how do i get the resolution number to put in the grub boot line by lshw?
<shadeslayer> it was something like 0x334 or something
<Riddell> if it's not KDE we may well not know, you'd need to try #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm ok
<shadeslayer> ugh... nepomuk crashes on every login
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/545067 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/545277 , and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/517962 , are all of them the same?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/545067)
<JontheEchidna> two of those are privated
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ugh.. i reported them,can i make them public?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, in the top right corner of the page there should be a butgton
<JontheEchidna> *button, even
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/545277
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/545277)
<shadeslayer> setting the other one noq
<JontheEchidna> for the first one, the stacktrace is really too damaged to tell
<JontheEchidna> maybe the apport retracer can get something out of it
 * Mamarok wonders what package is missing in Lucid to compile Amarok from git, it get an error for taglib-extras not found, but I sure have those isntalled. Did the location change?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: libssl-dev
<Mamarok> I have
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: can you pastebin the error?
<Riddell> Mamarok: libtag-extras-dev ?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I have all the packages needed, and it still compains it doesn't find libtag-extras in the correct version, although 1.0.1 is installed
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: one of the packages is not needed in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> though the git version requires i
<Mamarok> TagLib-Extras version too old: version searched :1.0, found 0.1
<Mamarok> so it finds 1.0.1 and reads 0.1, something is borked in the version numbering maybe?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I know what git requires, I wrote the installation guide :)
<JontheEchidna> or the cmake check is broken
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe.. :D
<Mamarok> well, then all the other would not be able to build neither
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: tried cleaning the cache :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so are the 2 same?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yep
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: second one's still private
<Mamarok> I even removed the whole build folder :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/517962 ??
<Riddell> Mamarok: has anything changed in FindTaglib-Extras.cmake compared to 2.3.0?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517962 in kdebase-runtime "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in Soprano::Plugin::pluginName()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<JontheEchidna> bug 545067
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/545067)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: done
<Mamarok> Riddell: I tried asking them, no response so far... they are too much into talking future projects, nobody has their feet on the ground there anymore anyway
<Riddell> Mamarok: where's the git install guide?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that one is different than 517962
<Mamarok> Riddell: in my blog: http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2009/09/compiling-amarok-from-git-locally-full-summary/
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: actually, it's a crash on shutdown that doesn't get reported until the next startup :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: meh...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: and i thought it was the other way round :P
<JontheEchidna> hard to tell with shutdown bugs, without looking at the backtrace
<JontheEchidna> bug 526085 <- it is a duplicate of that however, which is being tracked upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526085 in kdebase-runtime "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in QUrl::isEmpty()" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526085
<JontheEchidna> though if we get many more dupes, I'll probably bump the importance up to medium and reopen the bug for tracking
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok ill mark it as such
<shadeslayer> ah already did that
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: this happens *every* time
<JontheEchidna> at least, when apport gets turned off for the final release nobody will notice it ;D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hehehee
<verbalshadow> is there a reason why plasma-desktop doesn't start on login
<Riddell> no
<verbalshadow> :(
<JontheEchidna> lol
<verbalshadow> ok, well i guess bug time it is
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: Riddell http://imagebin.ca/view/TIEE2d.html : lol
<shadeslayer> looks like my laptops heartbears
<shadeslayer> *heartbeats
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw do you know of unconfigured updates?
<JontheEchidna> I know that they exist and can be configured in software-properties, but not much else
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: and these concern too....
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i just got some kernel updates...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ca/1850594
<Riddell> Mamarok: works for me in lucid "-- Taglib-Extras found: -L/usr/lib -ltag-extras"
<JontheEchidna> man, I wish I had this connection at home... http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopwr2110-jpg.jpg
 * Mamarok wonders what's wrong with her installation...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: \o/
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well... i can give you what i have installed and then you can do a diff on them to check what you have missing
<shadeslayer> ( on just the amarok stuff... )
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400103/
<shadeslayer> brb
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I doubt this would help, I *have* the correct packages isntalled, it just doesn't see those
<Mamarok> and it reports libtag-extras to be version 0.1, I wonder where this would come from, this is a clean install of Lucid, so there's no such thing as version 0.1
<Riddell> Mamarok: what does "taglib-extras-config --version" say?
<Riddell> I get 1.0
<JontheEchidna> could I get a confirmation for the nominations in bug 321281? (A kde4libs upload wouldn't hurt either)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321281 in kde4libs "Various KDE apps crash with signal 7 in KPixmapCache::Private::mmapFile()" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321281
<Mamarok> most bizarre, I get 0.1
<Riddell> Mamarok: `which taglib-extras-config`  ?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe "which taglib-extras-config" next?
<Mamarok> but I have no idea where this would come from, I didn't even take over the old $HOME files
<Mamarok> Riddell: it's in my home... /me goes erasing those files again, I was sure I did erase all that before
<Mamarok> sorry for bothering
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: all this amaroking makes me notice your patch 07_dont_ask_music_dir.diff which is probably the cause of the "file not found" on startup bug?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the malformed url bug?
<Riddell> yeah
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that was a different bug, fixed in 2.3.0. My patch only came about in 2.3.0
<Riddell> ok, my mistake then
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: does 07_dont_ask_music_dir.diff confirm to our patch policy though? :)
<shadeslayer> yep... theres a missing dep on the new kernel,so whoever uses the binary driver,gets no kdm :D
<shadeslayer> *nvidia binary driver
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it got a UI freeze exception and such
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but does upstream approve?
<JontheEchidna> dunno. I don't think they'd care that much
<Riddell> the Doctor says upstreams care about all patches! :)
<lex79> can't ark open rar archive protected with password?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah, I opened one last night
<lex79> weird, not here :(
<Riddell> jefferai, markey: ok if we add this patch to Amarok in kubuntu to use ~/Music by default? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/07_dont_ask_music_dir.diff
<jefferai> Riddell: it's up to you, as long as if people complain about it reading their ~/Music folder unbidden you tell them it's not a bug in Amarok  :-)
 * Sput would hate if that happened to him
<Riddell> why shouldn't it?
<Riddell> it's a music programme, I'd expect it to read my music directory
<Sput> because I tend to have my music someplace else :)
<Trouble> I wish Amarok would remember the last directory I was in, rather than keep defaulting to ~/music ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Sput: it's not like it would look elsewhere otherwise
<Sput> but meh, I'm a poweruser anyway
<Riddell> oh you can change it easily enough after, it'sjust s sensible default to have
<Sput> JontheEchidna: but at least it prompts me
<Sput> I like first-run wizards that allow me to do basic setup without much hassle
<Sput> much easier then diving into the configuration later
<JontheEchidna> not so nice for people who just want it to work
<JontheEchidna> but I guess that's why you run Gentoo ;)
<lex79> Riddell: bug 545329
<JontheEchidna> customization
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545329 in shared-desktop-ontologies "Please sync shared-desktop-ontologies 0.3-1 with Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545329
<Sput> most packages actually run fine and with a sane default config out of the box on Gentoo :)
<Sput> but yeah... I hate being limited
<Riddell> jefferai: also we added http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/06_mimetypes.diff for  bug 191475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191475 in rhythmbox "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191475
<Sput> in any case, I think it's a service for users to allow her basic setup on first launch, rather than "assume" things and force her to figure out how to configure stuff
<Sput> with sane defaults in said wizard (like ~/Music) she only has to press OK and is done
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it's any stretch to think that the default is a good default
<Riddell> this is a differerence between kubuntu and gentoo :)
<Sput> no idea, in my experience many people already had music before they started to use Amarok, and it's more likely to not be placed in ~/Music (but on some external driver, file server, some other dir... think that capitalized folder names are rather uncommon on unixoids)
<Sput> *drive even
<JontheEchidna> But in this case ~/Music would most likely be gone already
<markey> Riddell: afaik $HOME/Music is already used. we ask Qt for the default directory
<Sput> JontheEchidna: ah, if the dir doesn't exist, it prompts the user?
<JontheEchidna> Sput: according to the code, it doesn't prompt the user if it doesn't exist
<JontheEchidna> it only asks if the directory exists and has read permissions
<Riddell> markey: but it asks rather than just doing the right thing
<jefferai> Riddell: hrm
<jefferai> Sput: FWIW I agree with you on this point, but Ubuntu will do what they wish
<Sput> hmm... could be interesting to figure out if users not having music in ~/Music discover the whole collection thingy in amarok without knowing the program beforehand
<jefferai> Riddell: how does adding mimetypes fix that crash?
<jefferai> are you sure that's the right bug?
<Sput> I mean, if it "just works" and chooses an empty folder, and never prompts the user to configure his collection... do they figure it out by their own?
<maco> Sput: if the ~/Music directory is mkdir'd on install, why would the user go and make *some other dir* to put their music in rather than using the default?
<markey> Riddell: that's news to me. but anyway, watching a movie now, can look closer tomorrow
<Riddell> jefferai: https://launchpad.net/bugs/191475
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 191475 in rhythmbox "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Fix released]
<rgreening> does wine rely on ~Music and My Documents as defaults? In that case, they would exist for wine users (it does on all my machines)
<jefferai> Riddell: oh
<jefferai> launchpad
<jefferai> right
<Sput> maco: ah, you mkdir that on install? that at least covers cases where users start building their collection on kubuntu (but what about those who used something else before, or come from windows and have their stuff on some external drive or another partition?)
<jefferai> Riddell: I'll add it to amarok right now
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I think it uses them if they are there, but it's not a hard requirement
<rgreening> hows JontheEchidna btw... :P
<maco> Sput: hmm yeah... i guess if ~/Music is empty or missing, then it should prompt?
<maco> by the way, can Amarok be given TWO directories to use as the collection?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pretty good. long time no chat
<Sput> maco: that would make sense to me - it's safe to assume that the user doesn't store her music in that folder then, after all :)
<rgreening> ya. $WORK has me buried
<maco> like ~/Music and that-file-server-over-there ?
<Sput> maco: that is possible, yes
<jefferai> Riddell: ok, that patch is now in Amarok trunk
<Riddell> maco: yes
<Sput> you basically get a directory tree with checkboxes
<Riddell> jefferai: groovy, sorted
<maco> is that the mimetype thingy i added in the amarok package?
<JontheEchidna> This would be something that a Windows migration wizard for Kubuntu in general would be great
<Sput> that reminds me, I need to bribe the amarok devs to treat NFS shares as removable collections again :P
<Sput> that used to work in 1.4!1!!
<maco> Sput: ah ok. its been a while since i set it up
<jefferai> Sput: it's not that we don't want that
<jefferai> :-)
<crimsun> Tonio__: use the alsa-lib environment variables
<crimsun> Tonio__: namely, $ALSA_PCM_CARD
<debfx> JontheEchidna: what's up with bug #514110 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514110 in libssh "doesn't support AES CTR modes" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514110
<JontheEchidna> needs a sponsor
<JontheEchidna> I can't upload to half of what Kubuntu maintains in main
<debfx> I was just wondering as it's over a month old and ubuntu-sponsors isn't subscribed
<maco> theres about 2000 bugs for which thats the case
<Tonio__> crimsun: hum ok thanks:)
<nixternal> happy birthday crimsun!!!
<nixternal> if DarkwingDuck comes in here looking for me, I will be afk for a little bit. Gotta do some chores and get dinner made
<nixternal> this way here, I don't just pick apachelogger or ScottK to be my secretary, you are all now my secretary. You too sabdfl, like I don't see you hiding over there in the channel list :)
<maco> after today's updates is anyone else's tray in plasma growing uncontrollably?
<nixternal> everything here looks good maco
<maco> hmm i restarted plasma about 15 minutes ago because my tray was 800px wide (big gaps between icons) and when it started it was normal... but its huge again
<nixternal> found a really nice KPart/KTextEditor, yes not KTextEdit, in PyKDE4. Thank goodness for KDE C++ API
<maco> (by restarted, i mean pkill plasma-desktop && plasma desktop)
<maco> er s/a d/a-d/
<Riddell> maco: I've not heard of that problem
<apachelogger> nixternal: cpp to the rescue
<DarkwingDuck> How hard it is to install/load ina  module into the kernal?
<Riddell> 23:09 < nixternal> if DarkwingDuck comes in here looking for me, I will be afk for a little bit. Gotta do some chores and get dinner made
<DarkwingDuck> thanks Riddell
<nixternal> And the "Secretary of the Year" award goes to..... Jonathan Riddell !!!! \o/
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<Riddell> please, it's "Administrative Professional"
<DarkwingDuck> anywho... how hard is it to add a module into my kernal?
<nixternal> maybe there in Scotland
<Riddell> insmod <module-name>
<nixternal> Administrative Professional == can you get me a cup of coffee please?
<DarkwingDuck> That easy?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I made a goof on the docs... redo it. have it done within 4 hours
<nixternal> Secretary == presitige....there are secretaries that make millions...my last secretary, he made like $150k a year
<nixternal> he made more than I did
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<maco> Riddell, nixternal: like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/57hfQT1c.html
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: rock on, gonna go make dinner
<nixternal> nope, mine looks good
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: that's why 4 hours is the key fo rme too... it's nice that we are *finally* in the same timezine
<DarkwingDuck> *timezone
<Riddell> maco: I wonder if it thinks there are phantom icons that should be in the gaps
<nixternal> good point
<nixternal> maco: yeah, I don't see that at all
<Riddell> maco: worth asking agateau when he appears, he's he resident expert on systrays
 * nixternal heads to make dinner, back in a bit
 * DarkwingDuck heads to fix the desktop doc
 * apachelogger heads to bed
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-24
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone seen jjesse?
<DarkwingDuck> BRB
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> Yay!
<DarkwingDuck> emails away
<DarkwingDuck> night all.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'll be around tomorrow
<apachelogger> no body is saying anything :(
 * Riddell tickles apachelogger 
 * apachelogger giggles
<rgreening> Riddell: I need to get my kubuntu-dev. What do I need to do? Update my old motu app and create a wiki for it for kubuntu-dev app and then ask for a meeting?
<Riddell> rgreening: yep
<rgreening> ok.
<Riddell> want to be the chief ninja for the 4.4.2 packaging?  that would make it an easy application to approve
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw whats the path to becoming a ninja? do you have to be a member?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: simply help out when a new KDE release needs packaging
<Riddell> you can become a member by doing ninja helping
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so 4.4.2 tars should appear tomorrow, we'll need those packaged for lucid and karmic and tested in triplicate before uploading
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I invited you to the top secret ninjas channel
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will this last forever?
<Riddell> once a ninja, always a ninja
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw im starting to package choqok beta 1
<Riddell> nice, let us know when it's available for testing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure :)
 * shadeslayer checks LP builders...
<shadeslayer> heh... 14hrs for the amd64 one :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw package name should be choqok-0.9.55b right? following choqok-0.9.55a
<Riddell> dunno, what's the version number used by upstream?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: choqok-0.9.55
<Riddell> so what's the a or b for?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we used choqok_0.9.55a in our repos
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alpha beta probably
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im not entirely sure though
<Riddell> if 0.9.55 is the beta and that's what we have in our archive that means we already have this in the archive
<rgreening> Riddell: I can do...
<Riddell> rgreening: you sound hesitant
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> not at all
<Riddell> rgreening: are you on the kde-packager mailing list?
<rgreening> I have a "can do" positive attitude
<rgreening> Riddell: not that I am aware of.
<rgreening> whats the link to sign up for that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: um actually the package hasnt been updated once,and it seems to uploaded during the alpha release of choqok
<Riddell> rgreening: sign up for notification of what the tars appear https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-packager
<Riddell> rgreening: use your kubuntu e-mail address so they know where you are
<Riddell> rgreening: do you have access to ktown?
<rgreening> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: meh.. it is the beta version
<shadeslayer> just checked the changelog
<rgreening> Riddell: I remember getting into it a while back
<Riddell> rgreening: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org to check
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any other stuff that needs packaging? small stuff...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: check the sponsorship queue?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the REVU one?
<Riddell> rgreening: when the time comes clear out https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging and do the !ninjas thing for the bot and get everyone packaging
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> Im in to ktown
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: see if there's anything KDEish we care about in there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and idk why but plasma-widget-networkmanagement doesnt pick up wifi at my uni,but does so at my home 0_o
<Riddell> rgreening: make sure pacakging gets committed to bzr, make sure karmic packaging gets updated from the current backports packaging.  make sure the packages get into the ninjas PPA and built and tested there
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm away tomorrow and friday so I'm counting on you to keep everyone right! :)
<rgreening> If I get stuck, Im sure Jon or Harlod will offer advice :)
<rgreening> Harold that is
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> lex and neversfelde are top ninjas too
<rgreening> ya
<shadeslayer> oh btw can someone post the default bashrc for karmic? i get no colors with grep :P
<shadeslayer> s/karmic/lucid
<ejat> shadeslayer: :)
<shadeslayer> ejat: ?
<ejat> nvm ..
<shadeslayer> ejat: :P
<ejat> u should check the grep alias ..
<shadeslayer> ejat: yeah.. also the ls alias... but it would be better if i could copy paste the original bashrc..
<ejat> alias grep='grep --color=auto'
<shadeslayer> ill boot the iso in kvm and copy the default one from there
<ejat> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<ejat> shadeslayer: yeah .. thats better :D
<ejat> finally .. the openclipart get fixed..
<shadeslayer> lol...
<shadeslayer> i just replied to a guy and my reply becomes favorited in like micro seconds
 * shadeslayer uploads choqok git version
<txwikinger> Is there a way to run GNOME applets under KDE?
<Tm_T> which applets you mean?
<txwikinger> Just in general
<Tm_T> well, systray applets works as is
<DarkwingDuck> hmm... Wonder if nixternal is back yet
<nixternal> yup
<Tm_T> no he is not
 * Tm_T hides nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you get the email?
<nixternal> yup
<DarkwingDuck> speaking of my next question... there is jjesse
<nixternal> yahooanswerfail.com is good stuff :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol'
<DarkwingDuck> Bug reporting for Lucid: http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<nixternal> haha, saw that last night
<shadeslayer> nice
<DarkwingDuck> I about died
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> Also http://isthemusicstorereadyyet.com/
 * shadeslayer wants amarok integration
 * DarkwingDuck agrees
<nixternal> why pay for music when you can torrent it? I want a torrent store in my amarok :p
<shadeslayer> Neglection of kubuntu has to stop :P
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: whats up?
<shadeslayer> nixternal: lawll
<shadeslayer> nixternal: well.... your'e right...
 * shadeslayer hides his torrents under the bed
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: my desktop doc i think included most of the config-desktop one
<DarkwingDuck> I want Jono's collection
<shadeslayer> :D
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, nixternal I wonder if they should be merged instead of a seperate one.
<jjesse> i would argue they hsould be merged and make mine validate :)
<nixternal> haha
<DarkwingDuck> That works too :P How much you got done?
 * DarkwingDuck ducks
<nixternal> jjesse: yours is easy to validate silly once you see the double tab
<nixternal> s/tab/tag/
<jjesse> nixternal: that would mean i would spend time looking at it :)
<nixternal> "How to I become autistic so I can with at casinos?"  - I am telling you, yahooanswerfail.com is killing me this morning
<nixternal> today is the last day, we only have 6.5 hours left
 * yuriy_ mourns the loss of speedcrunch by default
<jjesse> from the link in the ubuntu-us-mi
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: to get the docs in?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> If your Blood Alcohol Levis is above .10 and you get bit by a mesquito does the mesquito get drunk?
<nixternal> s/Levis/Level
<nixternal> must be wearin' some tight fittin' jeans
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: what else needs to be done in the next 6 hours?
<nixternal> the docs that are still WIP on the list
 * DarkwingDuck takes a look
<DarkwingDuck> Hardware, Office and Config-desktop...
<DarkwingDuck> I think most of config was covered my desktop...
<DarkwingDuck> Hardware and Office are the two other ones...
<DarkwingDuck> my=by
<nixternal> my oh my. this stuff is hilarious
<nixternal> Q: Do black people have feelings?    A: Yes. Everyone has feelings. Except the Russians. The Russians are to bad ass to have emotions.
<nixternal> AHAHAHA: Q: How to get YouTube to come film you?
<yuriy> A: do something stupid. anything. then film it yourself you lazy bum.
<DarkwingDuck> ohhh my... this is amazing
<nixternal> the best yet!  Q: Can a female dog get preg by human male?   A: Yes, just look at Paris Hilton
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> ok, I gotta stop..I have work to do
<jjesse> my favorite, how do you remove playdoh from your vagina
<DarkwingDuck> I like to get a woman pregnant by telling them I'm sterile... Is this morally wrong? ROFL
<nixternal> jjesse: waiting to hear back concerning the clearance
 * shadeslayer_ wonders why plymouth still doesnt booteth with the nvidia driver
<nixternal> she said it could take a bit because my status is "unimportant"
<nixternal> damn government
<jjesse> damn the government
<DarkwingDuck> yeah damn the... wait... they give me a paycheck
<nixternal> why I would want to do anything for them is beyond me, I am starting to think this job could be potentially detrimental to my beliefs
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: http://www.yahooanswerfail.com/page/17/   The Fone question
<shadeslayer_> DarkwingDuck: which comes out of taxes.. so youre actually paying the govt to pay you to pay the govt :D
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: is that a paycheck or is tips?
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know... isn't that great?
<nixternal> shadeslayer_: we don't pay taxes
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: The way my chief rams us I'm thinking its tips
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: or do you pay taxes now
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> They ram me for taxes
<DarkwingDuck> Its not cool
<nixternal> oh that sucks. I know I didn't pay state taxes while I was in, but I did file federal
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: what is your rank again?
<DarkwingDuck> State and Federal
<DarkwingDuck> E-5
<nixternal> you qualify for welfare
<DarkwingDuck> Nope
<nixternal> since when?
<DarkwingDuck> I pulled 61K last year
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> in the navy?
<DarkwingDuck> BAH
<nixternal> you are burnin' some books
<DarkwingDuck> +3 kids
<shadeslayer_> nixternal: i bet you have a country of your own...
<nixternal> come on now
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'll have to show you a copy of my LES
<nixternal> myself, my x-wife, and daughter, at E7 didn't even rake in 61k
<DarkwingDuck> from december
<shadeslayer_> http://x.dtott.com/clock/
<nixternal> barely 41k
<nixternal> must be nice to be in the military now
<DarkwingDuck> I'm basing that off of My YTD etitlements from December
<nixternal> except for those stupid uniforms :D
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<Mamarok> apachelogger or neversfelde: could we have a newer package of Kraft in a PPA? the shipped version is 2 years old :(
<Mamarok> dragotin would be very happy :)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: thanks... i cant stop laughing. http://www.yahooanswerfail.com/inspirational-bible-quote-fail/
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i might be able to look into it.. im searching for packages to update :P
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ugh...KDE 3 app?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: nope, KDE4
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: he has beta tarballs already, release of the final will be in approx. 1 month
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kraft?content=54172
<shadeslayer_> right?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ah can you point me to them?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: http://sf.net/projects/kraft
<Mamarok> we are demonstrating it here at OpenExpo, so a package where we could point the Kubuntu users to would be great :)
<shadeslayer_> ah thanks
 * Mamarok has distributed all the 9.10 CDs she had left
<Mamarok> and demonstrating Lucid beta1
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ok well ill try this tonight,if its done ill upload it to my ppa,else youll have to find someone else since im going to TEDx for days :P
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: hey :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: sup?
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: nothing much... there was a fest in the college today... and theres one on the 30th and 31st again :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: could you point me to the PPA?
<Mamarok> so I have ab eye on it and can try it out :)
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, nixternal, with the remaining docs, how you want to divvy those up?
<Quintasan> oh man lucky
<Mamarok> an*
 * Quintasan has only tests
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: lp.net/~rohangarg
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: thanks a bunch :)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: probably the playground PPA
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: no guarantees :P
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: dunno if I will have time to actual doc work, but if needed, gimme the less of the evils
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: no problem, would be cool to have :)
 * Quintasan goes to cpp magic
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: glad to help :)
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: hehe
<DarkwingDuck> Okay. jjesse, unless you have something finished for config I can take (or you can) what I have for desktop and merge the two (desktop and config-desktop) and we'll both push out one doc. Office and Hardware
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: *and* i get to go to TEDx this weekend
<Quintasan> TEDx?
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: its TED based event org. independently
 * Quintasan wonders if he should bother applying for UDS
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: http://www.tedxiitroorkee.com/
<Quintasan> I'm not 18 years old and I wonder what I will be doing there :S
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: and I could point you to the developer directly, he is standing at my side :)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ah that would be cool
<shadeslayer_> i can directly get the build deps from him ;)
<shadeslayer_> instead of waiting 1-2 hrs for pbuilder to do its stuff
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: well, what do you need exactly? He made some packages with the OpenSuSE build service
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ask him the names of the packages kraft depends on...
<Mamarok> build.opensuse.org, but I don't know if the Kubuntu packages generated are useable
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: a general idea would do...
<Mamarok> wait, I give him my keyboard
<shadeslayer_> sure
<Mamarok> hi
<Mamarok> this is dragotin ;-)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: hi :D
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ok can you tell me which packages kraft depends on?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: as in like which ones do i need to compile it
<Mamarok> sure, its kdelibs4, kdepimlibs and ctemplate
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ok and thats it right?
<Mamarok> and you probably want to depend on sqlite and the qt sql driver for it
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ok...
<shadeslayer_> ill have to search that package in kubuntu...
<Mamarok> I hope you have ctemplate
<shadeslayer_> i think libqt4-sql is the one
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: libctemplate-dev - A simple but powerful template language for C++ - development files
<Mamarok> cool, thats it
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: :D
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: and does it use cmake?
<shadeslayer_> for building kraft?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ^^
<Mamarok> yes
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ok thanks for the info.. thats all i need about right now :D
<shadeslayer_> ill poke around motu for more help if i need it :D
<Mamarok> sorry, I forgot two deps: python-trml2pdf libctemplate0 pdftk libqt4-sql-sqlite libkdepimlibs4
<Mamarok> python-trml2pdf and pdftk
<Mamarok> I hope you have them
<shadeslayer_> lemme searcg
<Mamarok> pdftk is recommended, so if it is missing, no worries
<Mamarok> but the python-trml2pdf is important
<Mamarok> it converts some xml derivate to pdf
<Mamarok> the source is at sf.net/projects/kraft as well
<Mamarok> it was quite unmaintained and I picked it
<Mamarok> you want to check there: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/kfreitag:/Kraft/xUbuntu_9.04/
<Mamarok> well, you _might_ want to check... ;-)
<Mamarok> but dont laugh about my deb packaging skills ;)
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: why don't you take what i have
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: trying to get several things done tonight and you migt be more successful then me
<lex79> Riddell: python-qt4, qscintilla2, sip4-qt3 https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<Riddell> lex79: oh?  what's new?
<lex79> bugfix releases....
<DarkwingDuck> Okay jjesse. Did you have anything writted for either office or config-desktop?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: which topic should I do?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: only ones left are office and hardware
<nixternal> I think, what we will have to do is quickly some up with something for hardware, or remove it for this release
<nixternal> I will do hardware now, or see what options we have
<nixternal> should I merge in your docs now or wait?
<DarkwingDuck> Um, I'm going to toss together an office one.
<DarkwingDuck> Or rather, fix the karmic one
<nixternal> should I upload web and desktop then?
<DarkwingDuck> and upload it for Lucid
<nixternal> or commit them rather
<DarkwingDuck> yeah... Have you look at them at all?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: i wrote stuff for office, though nixternal keeps telling me it is empty
<nixternal> no :)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: roger
<nixternal> jjesse: no, there is something in there
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: lemme check
<jjesse> ;P
<nixternal> yes, there is stuff in office.xml
<DarkwingDuck> Office is done
 * DarkwingDuck thwaps jjesse for not updating the ToDo list
<jjesse> welcome
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I fixed that
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: what do you want to do with hardware?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: looking in on that
<nixternal> I just fixed your desktop.xml file
 * nixternal teaches DarkwingDuck scripts/validate.sh foo.xml
<jjesse> might also want to teach me as well :P
<nixternal> only jjesse can upload broken stuff
<DarkwingDuck> hmm? :P
<nixternal> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Okay okay
<DarkwingDuck> I kinda forgot to validate :(
<jjesse> in the scrips folder it will tell you what you broke
<nixternal> so what's up with config-desktop then? toss it?
<DarkwingDuck> yeah,
<nixternal> good, that's easier than getting it to validate :p
<DarkwingDuck> I posted that it was merging with desktop on the ToDo wiki
 * nixternal kicks jjesse for not having a validated office
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'm reviewing the Karmic hardware file to see if it is still valad.
<DarkwingDuck> *Valid
<nixternal> jjesse: it is guibutton, not guibuotton :p
<DarkwingDuck> Nope
<DarkwingDuck> Karmic hardware still talks about grub
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh*
<nixternal> did you guys spell check at all? I am about to find out....I shall bring down the hammah!
 * DarkwingDuck puts himself in the corner with a pointed cap
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm away for the next two days, are you able to do Kubuntu at the release team meeting on Friday?
<jjesse> hah
<jjesse> nixternal: i don't believe in spellcheckinga
<ScottK> Riddell: Should be.  Can you update the wiki page before you go?
<DarkwingDuck> nether doo ie.
<nixternal> jjesse: I could tell, whereas DarkwingDuck had 1 typo in 2 docs, buttton, you had 2 per line :p
<DarkwingDuck> 1 typo in 2 docs? Not too bad
 * DarkwingDuck hands jjesse the pointy cap
<jjesse> hey i was drinking while i was typing
<nixternal> w00t, all docs built locally, time to debianize them, or in other words, create one hell of a nightmare
<jjesse> yay
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: are we nixing the hardware doc?
<DarkwingDuck> just add it to Lucid +1 when we change to Mallard?
<yuriy> Mallard? did you just make that up or was the name announced?
<DarkwingDuck> yuriy: Mallard vice DocBook
<yuriy> ohh
<jjesse> mallard is a new way of writing docs
<yuriy> just happens to be an animal with an M
<jjesse> big in gnome
<DarkwingDuck> LOL I know I didn't think of that.
<DarkwingDuck> I still think Mandrake Moose should be the next one
<jjesse> mandrake falls?
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Or, like the Root
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: haven't made up my mind yet on that doc
<nixternal> still have a bit of time to massage it into shape if I need to
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, 4.5 hours
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<DarkwingDuck> It's the only remaining one actually...
<DarkwingDuck> Not too bad for a re-write
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i cant get in again ,i guess the invite was just for once :P
<Riddell> hmm, really?  irc modes are a pain
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe : 22:57 -!- Cannot join to channel #kubuntu-bunker (You must be invited)
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: I am going to somewhat copy hardware from ubuntu-docs
<shadeslayer> i can put the README of a program in debian/README.source right?
<ScottK> Why would you do that?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok then what comes in README.source?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Mostly stuff about packaging or patching.  Nothing an end user would care about.
<ScottK> Consult Debian/Ubuntu Policy for details.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> so i guess i can safely remove that to...
<shadeslayer> hmmm... which section to choose...
<shadeslayer> meh..stupid me
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do we still add pkg-kde-tools as a build dep?
<ScottK> For a KDE package, yes.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> im talking about lucid here tho :)
<ScottK> Yes, I assumed so.
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> You still want pkg-kde-tools.  What you don't want is cdbs.  You want to use debhelper based rules.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> !find libkdepiml
<ubottu> Package/file libkdepiml does not exist in karmic
<shadeslayer> !find libkdepim lucid
<ubottu> Found: libkdepim4
<shadeslayer> ah there we go
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im also assuming that the new packaging format will detect the docbook in debian/ and i dont have to add a seprate override line like : override_dh_installdocs
<shadeslayer> or do i have to add that?
<ScottK> Not sure.  Build it and see.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: um.. dont have a very fast connection... :)
<shadeslayer> and i just created a pbuilder tarball
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: that will work... You need any help with that?
<shadeslayer> ejat: hey there :)
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: I got it
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: okay sweet.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Now we wait? LOL
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what does : debhelper-but-no-misc-depends : mean... ive seen that error just once before...
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: do we have a topic that has stuff about disks and partitions?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Read the detailed output of lintian, it explains that pretty clearly.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Hardware in Karmic covered that...
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> i just googled the error :P
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ok, just wanted to make sure before i typed this shit out
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: roger
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm more excited about helping people who at least appear to have tried to figure stuff out on their own first.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i just remembered what apachelogger had said about lintian errors,most of them are googlable.. so im sorry
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: any last minute testing on the netbook?
<ScottK> Seems to be working pretty well.
<ScottK> We'll need netbook testing with the new 4.4.2 packages we should have soonish.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: okay. I'll keep my eyes open for it then.
<nixternal> besides the cli, what else can i use to show drive space available?
<shadeslayer> nixternal: partitionmanager
<DarkwingDuck> you can find it in dolphin as well
<nixternal> how do you do it in dolphin?
<nixternal> nevermind, found it
<shadeslayer> nixternal: :P
<shadeslayer> nixternal: i guess the devs get so much used to CLI they forget about GUI
<nixternal> seems a bit much like windows :)
<nixternal> df for the win!
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: right click > properties
<DarkwingDuck> Oh NM, you found it :P
<shadeslayer> nixternal: yeah df is just too good :)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you can use konqueror the same way as dolphin
<ejat> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400707/
<shadeslayer> ejat: missing boost libs i think
<ejat> got a lot of boost libs ?
<ejat> which one ?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ejat> libboost-all-dev <-- ?
<shadeslayer> ejat: well libboost-all-dev gets all of them :P
<shadeslayer> ejat: yeah why not.. im not sure which boost lib you need so install all of them :P
<shadeslayer> btw anyone here have a decent connection and a pbuilder chroot?
<ejat> 2 minute ..
<shadeslayer> ejat: eh?
<ejat> to install the libboost-all-dev
<shadeslayer> oh cool :)
<ejat> extracting ..
<shadeslayer> ejat: sent the ubuntu one link to fenris@ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> ejat: then you need to extract the whole tarball to a folder and run sudo pbuilder build kraft_0.40b2-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<ejat> ok ..
<ejat> my make almost done here ..
<ejat> ok ..
 * ejat checking mail
<shadeslayer> :)
<ejat> shadeslayer: dloading it
<shadeslayer> ejat: cool :)
<ejat> running the pbuilder
<shadeslayer> ejat: ok
<ejat> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400718/
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i cant make head or toe of that error :P
<shadeslayer> ah.. it couldnt install the stuff :P
<shadeslayer> ejat: apparently therese no kdelibs4-dev in the pbuilder chroot
<shadeslayer> and i have no idea on how to get it :P
<ejat> anyone can help us ?
<ScottK> Looking
<shadeslayer> ScottK: its more of a pbuilder issue...
<ScottK> ejat: I'd run pbuilder update and try again.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i created a pbuilder chroot a few hours ago,fully updated,logging into it and searching for kdelibs4 does not come up with anything
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What makes you think such a package exists?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: because in my normal login there is a package kdelibs4-dev
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdelibs4-dev - development files for the KDE core libraries
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400722/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm reasonably certain that's not the one you want.  Look at apt-cache show kdelibs4-dev
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. well thats what the upstream dev said.. he said to use kdelibs4
<shadeslayer> ( development files )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at the version number apt-cache show gives you.
<ScottK> Are you workingon a KDE3 package?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/24/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t16:22
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok i get what you mean here....
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but the guy said it has a dep on kdelibs4... so should i bump it to kdelibs5 then?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: apt-cache showsrc kde4libs will give you a good hint.
<shadeslayer> ahh..
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok i get what im doing wrong,thanks once again
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You're welcome.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah :)
<Mamarok> hey, shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im almost done,but my internet connection is very slow :)
<shadeslayer> so i cant use pbuilder :P
<Mamarok> did you see the last lines dragontin wrote
<shadeslayer> yep.. there was a power outage here
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: pulled it from the logs
<Mamarok> about two deps he forgot
<Mamarok> ah, OK :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: why wont apt install the missing deps? : http://pastebin.ca/1851718
<nixternal> hey, to use apt-url in kubuntu, do we link with "apt:packagename" or "apturl:packagename"?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not sure.  Sorry.  No time to get into details.
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400728/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok no problem :)
<shadeslayer> im gonna try for 10 more minutes and then upload to the ppa :P
<nixternal> it was quicker to 'echo "<a href=\"apt:foo\">Foo</a>" > index.html'
<nixternal> slow poke developers you are :D
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok i uploaded it to my playground PPA,if it builds correctly,please check the size of each package before passing it on,it should ideally be more than 100KB,if its above that,then it was probably correctly build,please test it out and lemme know :)
<shadeslayer> s/build/built
<shadeslayer> ejat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Universe%20support
<ejat> create a new pbuilder ?
<shadeslayer> ejat: nope
<ejat> .pbuilderrc ?
<shadeslayer> ejat: just make a pbuilderrc like : http://paste.ubuntu.com/400741/ :
<shadeslayer> ejat: replace the mirror with a one closer to yours
<shadeslayer> ejat: its working now though :)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: hows it coming?
<shadeslayer> ejat: does it work?
<ejat> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400744/
<ejat> shadeslayer: what should the output look like?
<shadeslayer> ejat: meh.. did you : sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<ejat> nope . wait ..
<shadeslayer> ejat: well it should look like : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41856215/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.rekonq_0.4.0%2Bgit20100324-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> not exactly that... but kind of
<ejat> owh ok ..
<ejat> updating my pbuilder ..
<shadeslayer> ejat: does it work now?
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/playground/+packages << Kraft packages here if they build :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: package size should be about 500 KB give or take
<shadeslayer> ejat: whats the status?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: if no one else does, I can have a look next week. I alread updated it a while ago for me, but I do not know what happened to this project :)
<ejat> shadeslayer: still updating my pbuilder
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: slowly but surely
<nixternal> hey, do we have a partioner yet?
<nixternal> can't tell users to head to the cli with some mkfs love
<shadeslayer> nixternal: partitionmanager does the trck
<nixternal> I can't believe I just asked that damn question, when you told me partition manager earlier
<shadeslayer> ejat: wow..
<shadeslayer> nixternal: :)
 * nixternal goes back to the docs
<shadeslayer> nixternal: you need some sleep
<Mamarok> neversfelde: well, shadeslayer just did a try he told me, maybe check his PPA then :)
<Mamarok> the pacakges don't appear to be nuilt yet though
<Mamarok> built*
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hmm I will apply tomorrow, first of all I need to discuss with my parents who would go with me if I get sponsorship
<Quintasan> :)
 * Quintasan goes to bed with books related to cpp class magic
<DarkwingDuck> you good nixternal?
<nixternal> all done!!!
<nixternal> REVIEW REVIEW REVIEW!!!
<DarkwingDuck> Nice!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL When is the lock for translations?
<nixternal> 3.5 hours
<nixternal> though I usually spread that 24 hours just in case we find something major
<nixternal> gotta email dave
<DarkwingDuck> So we have 3.5 hours to review?
<nixternal> OH LP I HATE YOU! Actually, not you LP, but the turds who use you, and are in a position of responsibility, don't have a public email address setup
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<nixternal> oh, i love it...they don't have their email address on lp, but low and behold it is on their wiki page
 * nixternal smacks dpm with a trout
<nixternal> though he isn't here to enjoy that one
<DarkwingDuck> isn't that an old mIRC thing?
<DarkwingDuck> are there some dev meetings I should be attending at this point?
<JontheEchidna> well, it's a known fact that we have am mIRC lover in our midst
<JontheEchidna> s/am/an
<maco> drkonqui gets a big confused by network manager
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: I've been known to use it
<JontheEchidna> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
 * DarkwingDuck snickers
<JontheEchidna> !
<JontheEchidna> cracked mIRC + wine for default Kubuntu IRC client~1!1!!!!
<DarkwingDuck> !JontheEchidna
<nixternal> email sent...now I can take a break
<nixternal> mIRC FTW!
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'll start working on a written proposial for transition to Mallard for Lucid +1
<nixternal> can you honestly say there is a better GUI client than mIRC for IRC?
<nixternal> totally impossible to do so
<DarkwingDuck> No
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: holy smokes, we won't even be able to transition in Lucid+1 probably, might be a Lucid+5 deal :)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'm tempted to run mIRC in wine :D
<DarkwingDuck> and that what we thought about a rewrite.
<nixternal> KHelpCenter needs to be recycled/redone from the ground up, mallard support needs to be included...right now Shaun McCance, myself and others are working on a Freedesktop Specification for cross-desktop help
<DarkwingDuck> ok ok
 * DarkwingDuck goes back to the bugs for Karmic
<DarkwingDuck> At least I can fix the doc bug there.
<nixternal> we use help:/ and they use ghelp:/...seems we might agree on help:/, some unified help backend, with some groovy de based guis
<nixternal> is the bug in lucid too?
<nixternal> no fixing karmic doc bugs
<DarkwingDuck> No fixing?? So, should I just tag these bugs for karmic I have as fix released and note that they are being fixed in Lucid?
<nixternal> we can't do anything to them, and since nobody responded to my "are the translation things ready" nobody answered, and then I looked at the amount of work involved, and it is a solid 2 days of work, and I am sorry, I am not volunteering 2 days
<nixternal> when I release the lucid package, it will automatically fix release all of those bug reports
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I just do what I said up there then.
<DarkwingDuck> So, close the bugs out with fix proposed then.
<nixternal> what I am thinking about doing, is branching kubuntu-docs from lucid to lucid+1, but I would at least like to have a name for the next release
<nixternal> fix committed
<DarkwingDuck> Once we get a name that would be good.
<DarkwingDuck> garg, I can't close a bug report...
<nixternal> hehe, not a developer :p
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah yeah yeah... one more thing to bug YOU about nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> Bug #486309 - Fix committed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486309 in kubuntu-docs "Package Manager should be KPackageKit (Internet, #37)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486309
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: are you good with bzr?
<DarkwingDuck> yeah whats up?
<nixternal> I want to propose you as a committer
<DarkwingDuck> Oh cool. What do I need to do?
<nixternal> nothing
<DarkwingDuck> ok.
<nixternal> there, if he says no, I will go bat shit insane
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<nixternal> he has a habbit of saying no when I ask...if he does, batshit insane means I will remove Kubuntu Documentation from the Documentation Project
<nixternal> forcefully remove it
<nixternal> with a baton
<nixternal> and 2 good whacks to LP
 * DarkwingDuck chuckles nervously
<nixternal> there is no way he should say no, you helped the entire Lucid cycle
<nixternal> also, have you applied for either ubuntu/kubuntu membership?
<nixternal> if and when you do, let me know so I can leave a testimonial
<DarkwingDuck> Not yet I have not.
<nixternal> well do it already :)
<DarkwingDuck> I was going to send the rest of this week gathering my stuff for kubuntu membership
<DarkwingDuck> They are seperate correct?
<nixternal> yes
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: This is something we need to watch for later... Bug #472668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472668 in kubuntu-docs "bad diction in english original makes translation difficult or impossible" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472668
<nixternal> do a generic one
<DarkwingDuck> roger
<nixternal> shit, I don't even know wtf that means in english
<nixternal> the line he is referring to
<DarkwingDuck> I know, but, it's something to watch for when we are writing.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to be writing documentation on how to write documentation on my blog here shortly
<nixternal> another one, is try to not use the word "see"...example: Please see <ulink url="http://foo.com">Foo</ulink> for more information
<nixternal> that is impossible for someone who is visually impaired to do
<nixternal> that's why I do "Please review"
<nixternal> I already checked our repos for the word see, and we are good
<nixternal> bbiaf, gonna walk the dog then get some food
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<larsivi> hi folks - is it possible to get digikam 1.1.0 (or at least something that is not 1.0.0-beta5 (broken)) in karmic?
<neversfelde> larsivi: afair 1.0 is in a PPA?
<larsivi> neversfelde: indeed, I still find it curious that the version in the main repo is a broken one
<neversfelde> larsivi: isn't there a newer one in the official backports archive?
<neversfelde> +ppa1 suggests, that there is something that should be overwritten
<larsivi> neversfelde: hrm, seems like I didn't have backports activated - but I don't see any digikam in the updates fwiw
<neversfelde> larsivi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=digikam&searchon=names&suite=karmic-backports&section=all
<larsivi> neversfelde: it is held back - can I find out why?
<neversfelde> larsivi: apt-cache policy digikam ?
<larsivi> neversfelde: the info there doesn't tell me much (both installed and backports have 500)
<neversfelde> larsivi: please paste it
<larsivi> neversfelde: http://pastebin.com/94BqMPsc
<neversfelde> mhh, it should be there
<neversfelde> did you do a dist-upgrade?
<larsivi> no
<larsivi> doing that now
<neversfelde> probably new dependencies
<larsivi> neversfelde: thanks, it worked :)
<neversfelde> good to know :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: did you build Qt with new phonon patch?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yes, should be ready to go
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I also have phonon-backends packaged
<lex79> JontheEchidna: oh, ok :) I think there are two patch in Qt bzr that are still missing
<JontheEchidna> really? which ones?>
<JontheEchidna> oh, looks like I hadn't pushed :<
<JontheEchidna> should be there now
<lex79> 90 and 12
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> I appear to no longer be able to access ktown. :(
<lex79> JontheEchidna: your key is in authorized_keys file in ktown, weird
<neversfelde> I have no problems to access
<JontheEchidna> All I get is: Permission denied (publickey). :(
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ssh key changed
<Nightrose> clear known-hosts file
 * Nightrose snoozes
<lex79> JontheEchidna: with wich key are you trying?
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: this is after I added their new key to known-hosts
<Nightrose> ah then idunno
<JontheEchidna> lex79: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x801EC66802067BD06F3C962E25AC96F997870010&op=index
<lex79> JontheEchidna: your key in ktown is: http://pastebin.com/Bu4UfWT5
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, the ssh key, not my gpg key
<JontheEchidna> hrmmm
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> then it should be this one: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+sshkeys
<JontheEchidna> actually, that's different than the one in ktown...
<lex79> yes, it's different, I add it
<JontheEchidna> thx
<lex79> JontheEchidna: try
<JontheEchidna> doesn't work :(
<lex79> JontheEchidna: strange, I added that key...
<neversfelde> wrong permissions?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-25
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ping
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: pong
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: FYI, if you get Kubuntu membership, that gives you Ubuntu memebership.  The reverse is not true.
<ScottK> I agree with nixternal, you should apply.
<DarkwingDuck> thanks ScottK
<jjesse> was doc string freeze today?
<DarkwingDuck> i think so. thats why nixternal and i were crunching
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I think we both replied to Carl at the same time LOL
<jjesse> yup i think we did
<DarkwingDuck> anyone know when the next kubuntu meeting is?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Not scheduled, but there have been noises about scheduling one soon.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm adding myself to the agenda
<DarkwingDuck> I'm running into a small problem. I'm compiling a program and it says that libusb-1.0 is not installed... However, it is. What can I do to push around this?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well the build failed :p
<shadeslayer> i just checked :)
 * daskreech hates Xorg
<daskreech> I don't know how it doesn't win the Worst example of FOSS year after year
<shadeslayer> Ok one thing,if i include pkg-kde-tools in a build dep,how do i call it in the new 3.0 format rules file? and whats the error in : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41882479/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kraft_0.40b2-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> i can see that it says it could not find 'boost' so does that mean its the boost lib?
<nixternal> STRING FREEZE IN THE HIZZY - DO NOT CHANGE THE GUI WITHOUT MY APPROVAL, OTHERWISE I WILL REIGN DOWN WITH A VENGENCE!!!
<shadeslayer> nixternal: lawl
<nixternal> I can never remember the quote from Pulp Fiction
<nixternal> I extended our string freeze to fix typos and to have Carl edit and fix. He is the da man!
<shadeslayer> nixternal: btw when you start doc work for 10.10 do inform me too :)
<nixternal> shadeslayer: rock on
 * nixternal kicks DarkwingDuck in the shins
<nixternal> brb, writing up a blog post
<shadeslayer> nixternal: thanks :)
<DarkwingDuck> ouch
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: what did i do?
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: i added myself to the next kubuntu meeting... since you are writing...
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: when is this meeting? and can non members attend it?
<DarkwingDuck> dont know, but i'm applying for membership
<DarkwingDuck> its not updated on the wiki
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: good luck :)
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: wheres your application btw?
<shadeslayer> im thinking of applying too xD
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DarkwingDuck/
<shadeslayer> pretty neat :)
<DarkwingDuck> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: youll probably get through :D\
<DarkwingDuck> I hope so. :)
<DarkwingDuck> Ohhhh... I have a small bone to pick with KDE :P
<DarkwingDuck> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116682
<ubottu> KDE bug 116682 in general "Support fingerprint reader login in kdm" [Wishlist,New]
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: hehe... btw the docs in lucid are XML too?
<DarkwingDuck> New my a@@... it's been in since '05
<DarkwingDuck> Yes shadeslayer. DocBook
<shadeslayer> ok
<DarkwingDuck> freeze just went it.
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: um..upstream has a project on this\
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: highly volatile and unstable though.....
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... Thinkfiger works okay.
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: oh i mean kdm already has a plugin for this
<DarkwingDuck> Just wont work with hardly anything. I'm trying to port a project I found to use PAM with openID
<DarkwingDuck> Oh? I've been trying to find it
<shadeslayer> nice
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: hold on..ill have to search for it
<shadeslayer> last time i tried it was fail
<DarkwingDuck> If I can get PAM with openID I can port my fingerprint scanner with OpenID
<DarkwingDuck> It will be a small victory LOL
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: http://blog.djaara.net/wordpress/kategorie/english/kdm/
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: http://blog.djaara.net/wordpress/2009/10/16/kfingermanager-and-kdmfprintplugin-in-kde-svn/ too
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: +1
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: i remember this since i was so excited about using kdm+thinkfinger.... and after trying for 4-5 hours i gave up :D
<DarkwingDuck> I've been loggin what I do that works... I think my first package will be getting this dang thing to work LOL
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: would love that...
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: you know packaging too? :P
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: not really... i'm learning
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: ah.. ok
<shadeslayer> those distribution build machines are mocking the ppa ones :P
<DarkwingDuck> lol. hmmm, im not using fprint though....
<ScottK> nixternal: You should put that in /topic.
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: yeah like i said...
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg... class :D
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41882479/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kraft_0.40b2-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think im missing the boost libs but not sure,and how do i invoke pkg-kde-tools in the new rules file
<shadeslayer> ok bye :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill bbl to clear this :)
* nixternal changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 1 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 | String freeze in effect - change a GUI item without nixternal's approval and lose a finger!
<nixternal> can we keep offtopic stuff out of the topic please, except for developer birthdays
<nixternal> I can't stand the Doctor, so it isn't on my brain
<nixternal> you bring back Pertwee, Davison, or either of the Bakers, and I might change my mind
<nixternal> back when it was a good shot and not some silly seinfeld meets all my children
<nixternal> s/shot/show
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 1 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 | String freeze in effect - change a GUI item without nixternal's approval and lose a finger!
<nixternal> or get Ricky Gervais to be the doctor
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> JontheEchidna did it, don't blame me!
<JontheEchidna> was contemplating to remove it just a few hours ago actually. it's been there for a while
<nixternal> probably could do without losing a finger, but I am serious, a finger will be the least of your worries :D
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: tomorrow I will be out of my office for the better part of the entire day. I should be back sometime after 15:00 our time. I am going to allow edits up to at least that time, I am guessing until about 20:00 our time really. I want to give Carl a little bit of time as I feel bad that I left him out of the loop on a few emails where I was cracking the whip on you nuckle heads :)
<crimsun> nixternal: bah, you were gone for supper when I was in ORD yesterday
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: freeze is tomorrow then?
<nixternal> crimsun: you should have called me
<nixternal> how long were you there for?
<nixternal> +1 630 445 3860 - if you are in or around chicago, let me know, any of you
<nixternal> I live 10 miles away, you probably flew over my back yard and made a bunch of noise
<crimsun> nixternal: two hours en route to vancouver, bc
<nixternal> actually, I am 5 miles away, but I have to drive an extra 5 miles around it in order to get in
 * DarkwingDuck writes down the number
<nixternal> we went over and watched them knock down our old house that we lived in when we first moved to chicago in 1979
<crimsun> I am never leaving my phone battery connected when I fly. I'll probably have a shittonne of roaming charges.
<nixternal> it was a bit tearful for my mom
<nixternal> they are knocking the houses down to make room for the new runways
<ScottK> nixternal: KDE SC 4.4.2 should be released any day now.  We have an FFe for that.  It'll be really hard to know for sure if there are any string changes or not.
<ScottK> If shadeslayer comes back would someone please tell him he probably needs to add libboost1.40-dev as a build-dep.
<nixternal> yeah, there are string changes for it
<nixternal> I will do it now since it is one line I have to fix
<daskreech> anyone has any tips on how to add resolution modelines to Xorg?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kde l10n dept. would shit bricks if there were any string changes within KDE. I don't think we'll ever have to worry about that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think there was one.  I vaguely recall some discussion about it on kde-devel.
<ScottK> It may have been earlier though
<JontheEchidna> most likely bricks were being shat ;P
<nixternal> ScottK: 4.4.2 now in kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: I also removed a bunch of (editor comments...) that I am guessing Carl put in there....now that I think about it, I should have done <!-- * --> on them to keep them
<nixternal> oh well, I will be able to look back in history anyways
<nixternal> what he said I was going to fix eventually anyways...not really issues, but more of a "add a bit more on this please"
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: roger.
<DarkwingDuck> I think we should keep them <!-- * --> because it's good reminders for us
<daskreech> DarkwingDuck: Yes?
<DarkwingDuck> I have no problems abusing <!-- * --> because they are good reminders
<DarkwingDuck> daskreech: :P
<daskreech> DarkwingDuck:  I see your :-p and raise you a http://rony.4y.com.cn/ascii/ascii/don.htm
<nixternal> ScottK: could you change DarkwingDuck's testimonial from committers to Ubuntu Member :)
<nixternal> I am not to worried about committers one way or the other, want him to be a full-fledged Kubuntu homeboy
<nixternal> we need more shipmates in here anyways
<ScottK> nixternal: I'll do a Kubuntu Members testimonial, probably tomorrow.
<nixternal> haha, rock on
<ScottK> That's right, you're half brown shoe anyway.
<nixternal> I don't care what he applies for * Member wise, he will get it...
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> I am not half brown shoe
<nixternal> I am a black shoe through and through
<ScottK> 3/4?
<daskreech> http://train.board8.com/ascii_det.php?id=1683&page=9&sort=0 <-- DarkwingDuck
<nixternal> GUNNER'S MATE GUNS!
<ScottK> PAX River?
<DarkwingDuck> its all about us airdales
<ScottK> You've been contaminated.
<nixternal> the only brown on those shoes are shitsplatters of the "let the bodies hit the floor, let the bodies hit the floor"
<nixternal> I was ASF there, small arms instructor, range and weapons master
<DarkwingDuck> daskreech: +1
<nixternal> and...the only certified gunsmith in the united states navy at that time
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Somewhat defensive on the matter of brown shoes too.
<nixternal> haha
<DarkwingDuck> you served Navy ScottK?
<nixternal> you old people crack me up
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Yes.  I was a SWO.
<nixternal> ScottK is an old school squid...he was in the diesel navy
<DarkwingDuck> oh... -1 :P
<nixternal> actually, the ol' steam navy
<ScottK> nixternal: No way.  Jets all the way.
<nixternal> Daviey Jones was a seaman when ScottK was in the navy
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: what were poop decks like?
<nixternal> poop
 * DarkwingDuck ducks
<ScottK> Crashbacks on gas turbine/CRP ship are lots of fun.
<nixternal> 5" 54 MK45's all the way
<ScottK> Yep.
<DarkwingDuck> I miss watching F-14s launch
<ScottK> nixternal: Don't forget I was a Gunnery Officer.
<DarkwingDuck> :) I'm up for E-6 in Sept
<nixternal> where gunnery was a 50 caliber ball rifle
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Was? You must have gotten the powder wet
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> wet powder no go bang, it just goes poof
<DarkwingDuck> And drank all the rum :P
<nixternal> and never spill coca-cola on a 16" powder bag, they tend to go up in smoke
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Anything left for me in the next 18 hours nixternal?
<nixternal> go through and tidy up if you see stuff that needs fixing...might want to check with carl, though I am willing to bet he works on the new docs
<nixternal> I think he has tackled all of the other docs
<nixternal> seriously Editor-In-Chief he is
<DarkwingDuck> No kidding
<DarkwingDuck> A god send
<DarkwingDuck> i gave u my # right nixternal
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> no
<DarkwingDuck> +1 619 381 4216
<nixternal> did you call me recently?
<DarkwingDuck> I dont think so... i just added u to my phone when u tossed ur number up tonight
<nixternal> oh, I got a phone call recently from a 619 number
<DarkwingDuck> its San Diego number
<nixternal> if I get just a phone number to appear on my phone, I don't answer it usually and let it go to voice mail
<DarkwingDuck> same here
<nixternal> yeah, you would have been the only one I currently know I think out there
<DarkwingDuck> hmm...
<nixternal> I get probably 50 calls a day
<nixternal> a lot of them are head hunters, so I try to filter them out
<nixternal> so for job stuff like that, I typically put out my 4KDE phone number
<nixternal> google voice ftw
<DarkwingDuck> ahh. good idea
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: free texts and i always have it on too.
<nixternal> i am afraid to see what my texting bill is going to be....had all of the international peeps in town this weekend, and probably did 50 text messages...I think I might be safe with a 250 msg limit, at least I hope so
<DarkwingDuck> VZW has been good to me
<nixternal> that's who I have as well
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: EPIC... look at his goals. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CarlSymons
<nixternal> so they would be free between you and i
<DarkwingDuck> yup.
<DarkwingDuck> thats a +1
<nixternal> oh, I love him big time!
<nixternal> that is absolutely brilliant
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> He just went up in my book
<nixternal> http://www.frys.com/product/5956034?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG  <- I think I want that bag for my netbook
<nixternal> oh hell yeah, and it is at my frys too
<DarkwingDuck> for only 30 bucks? hell ya
<nixternal> http://www.chromebagsstore.com/bags/messenger-bags/mini-metro-buckle-bag---small.html#
<nixternal> or that...though that is still to big...I have the big version of that...the most amazing case you will ever own
<nixternal> I have my E-7 insignia and my crossed beer bottles, aka the gunner's mate crossed guns
<DarkwingDuck> i need something for my thinkpad
<nixternal> messenger bags for the win
<nixternal> my chrome bag can hold a 30 pack of beer and still be comfortable on my back
<nixternal> I use it when I do small grocery shopping
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> this X41 is brilliant
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=Lenovo+X41+tablet&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=16579733681660938174&ei=2u6qS-aiCZSWtgfapcDMBQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CBsQ8wIwAw#ps-sellers
<DarkwingDuck> and the price is awesome
<crimsun> ugh, X41
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<crimsun> those things have the worst AC'97 codecs
<crimsun> I ended up patching the heck out of them to get audio working
<nixternal> ok, i am going to bed...i have to wake up before 10am :)
<nixternal> g'nite all, see ya today
<crimsun> it's weird to see 1:07 in the client but it be hours behind ;)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: i'm right behind ya
<DarkwingDuck> night gang
<jussi01> Hrm, where do I find kubuntu logo's in decent quality?
<nixternal> oh, this is way to early in the morning
<Tm_T> nixternal: or too late at night
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> ejat: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i use dh with pkg-kde-tools?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in the new format i mean :)
<apachelogger> dh --kde or something
<apachelogger> take a look at some newer KDE package ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also im having problems with : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41946629/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kraft_0.40b2-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz : and : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/playground/+build/1579694/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kraft_0.40b2-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :
 * apachelogger doesnt really have time for that sort of stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I recommend you poke someone else who has time :)
<shadesla1er> apachelogger: ah ok,sorry if i disturbed you :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no problem I am just a bit busy since a lot of meetings are today
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh sure i understand..
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The answer to your question from last night is add libboost1.40-dev to build-depends
<ScottK> Is anyone working on a qt4-x11 update?
<Tm_T> ScottK: new patch?
<ScottK> There's a couple of things that have accumulated.
<ScottK> I don't want to step on anyone's toes if they're already working on stuff.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah thanks :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and it was this mornin
<ScottK> Not where I am, but whatever.
<agateau> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/playground/+build/1579693/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kraft_0.40b2-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz << This one looks different
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, that one seems a bit odd.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Are you using any other PPAs in your PPA?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh yeah the kubuntu backports ppa from karmic..
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but that shouldnt be a problem....
<ScottK> That particlar issue looks like a kdepim bug.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think theres one filed against it
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/544765
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544765 in kdepim "libkdepim4 pulls in kmail on lucid upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> its not the exact same issue though
<ScottK> I think it is.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i wasnt sure :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah so libkdepim depends on kmail,but kmail isnt available for installation via the ppa builder?
<ScottK> No, I suspect that problem is that it's a circular depends.
<rgreening> New KDE release is coming out soon. Having qt-x11 updated prior would be great ScottK.
<ScottK> kmail depends libkdepim4 and libkdepim4 depends kmail.  I'm looking at it now.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah.. thats odd
<ScottK> It's a bug.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: seems to be
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> no matter how you look at it, it's spring now, 20 degrees Celsius outside
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so what should be done
<shadeslayer> Mamarok_: hehe... ive uploaded a new package,this one should build , but the amd64 one wont :)
<ScottK> We should figure out which .so that's in kmail should be in libkdepim4 instead.
<Mamarok_> shadeslayer: nice, but why wouldn't the 64bit version not build?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/544765
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544765 in kdepim "libkdepim4 pulls in kmail on lucid upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: specific problem with amd64 packages
<ScottK> agateau: Riddell is gone today and tomorrow, AFAIK.
<agateau> ScottK: oh ok
<agateau> thanks
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, why would KDE PIM people not want kmail in the first place?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its a circular build dep wait... libkdepim depends on kmail which depends on libkdepim
<ejat> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<ScottK> I think I have it fixed.  Testing.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah thanks :D
<ejat> thanks .
<ScottK> Looks like it's been broken since December.  Not sure why it's just making a problem now.
<ejat> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: if the fix gets uploaded soon it amd64 might build too
<shadeslayer> ejat: oh just wanted to tell ya that i uploaded a new version
<shadeslayer> ejat: the ~ppa2 had a missing build dep and the rules file had no --with-kde
<shadeslayer> ejat: you can download everything from my PPA by dget <link of .dsc file>
<shadeslayer> ok gtg...bye
<apachelogger> agateau: pong
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I was looking at doing your kde4libs upload, but ran into lintian errors about direct changes in the source.  Would you be able to look into that and see if we have direct source changes that need to be converted to patches?
<agateau> apachelogger: I gave a try at the kconf_update script
<agateau> for message indicator
<agateau> but kconf_update does not work with nested groups :/
<apachelogger> agateau: you can craft your own script with kconf_update, cant you?
<agateau> apachelogger: that's what I did, but the script must either output new keys or a special command to delete existing keys
<agateau> apachelogger: it can't do arbitrary text operations on the config file
<apachelogger> agateau: maybe just manipulate teh config directly ^^
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: just looks like some stuff that the l10n scripts
<JontheEchidna> dpkg-source: info: upstream files that have been modified:
<JontheEchidna>  kde4libs-4.4.1/mimetypes/kde.xml.podir/kde.xml.in
<JontheEchidna>  kde4libs-4.4.1/mimetypes/kde.xml.podir/kde.xml.in.h
<apachelogger> let kconf_update call the script and the script then dierctly acts on the config
<agateau> apachelogger: can do, but how is this going to be triggered
<JontheEchidna> dunno what those are or where they came from
<apachelogger> agateau: by kconf_update? ^^
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> yes, actually the script could be a simple sed call...
<agateau> but then I would need to hardcode $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc in it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any ideas about my kde4libs question?
<agateau> not sure it's going to be a problem
<agateau> mmmm
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I think it's either leftovers from our l10n scripts or something that make clean doesn't catch
<agateau> actually I don't know if it would work, because kconf_update writes to the config file at the end
<agateau> apachelogger: going to give it a try
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: there's nothing documenting those files in debian/changelog, though, so they should be safe to remove imo
<apachelogger> agateau: kthx :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I'll go back to that after I finish fixing kdepim.
<agateau> apachelogger: the other solution is to fix kconf_update
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> no prob. I'm off to lunch now though
<agateau> apachelogger: but it's a bit scary... and there is no test at all :/
<apachelogger> agateau: well, maybe just sed for plugin=oldname?
<apachelogger> cant go much wrong with that
<agateau> apachelogger: yes, that's what I was thinking,
<agateau> apachelogger: except I think kconf_update writes to the file after the script is run
<agateau> so it's going to overwrite the changes
<apachelogger> agateau: that would be unfortunate :S
 * agateau tests
<agateau> apachelogger: fail :/
<agateau> guess it's time to give kconf_update some love
<JontheEchidna> finally, something that described my spring vacation! http://all-thats-interesting.tumblr.com/post/453798400/what-my-spring-vacation-looks-like
<shadeslayer> meh.... facebook XMPP is fail
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload phonon-backends to ninja before we start with 4.4.2 packaging?
<lex79> I uploaded qt4, python-qt4, sip4, qscintilla2 to ninja
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ok
<JontheEchidna> uploaded
<lex79> thanks
<Quintasan> hngh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: did you apply for UDS sponsorship?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yus
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: in the Location field, I should put there nearest city where there is an airport that connects with Belgium?
<JontheEchidna> I just put the nearest major airport for mine
<Quintasan> Poland is a stupid country, really
<ScottK> Quintasan: Put the airport you'd prefer to fly out of.
<Quintasan> The airplane from Wroclaw goes to capital (Warsaw) and then to Belgium doubling the price
<ScottK> Quintasan: Canonical's problem, not yours.
<Quintasan> awesome, even from Berlin there are no direct connections :O
<ScottK> Brussels is a bit of an odd choice from a transportation perspective.
<ScottK> Don't worry about it though, if you are selected to be sponsored, Canonical has travel agents hired to help figure it all out.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Do you know around when acceptance/rejection emails for sponsorship are sent?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  It seems to vary.
<jjesse> Quintasan: the last UDS i attended i told Canonical what city I was starting at and also if i had a prefered airline
<jjesse> they made everything else for me
<dfaure> While trying to install kubuntu 10.04 beta1 from CD, system booted, but X came up empty (after crashing a few times, say the logs). From a VT I started an xterm and from there I started "ubiquity kde_ui"; but I doubt joe user will find this :)
<Quintasan> ScottK, JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/Xy3hBz2y <-- is it good enough or I should mention more things?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Personally, I used all 1000 characters allotted to me, almost exatly
<Quintasan> :O
<JontheEchidna> dfaure: The live CD session came up empty? Wonder if the X crashes were related...
<dfaure> actually I chose "Install" right away in the boot menu
<JontheEchidna> ah, that's a bit different
<JontheEchidna> bug 526486 maybe... but that should have been fixed a few days before the release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526486 in ubiquity "ubiquity not starting in kubuntu install only mode " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526486
 * Quintasan wonders if he should mention in Further information that he will come with his mother or father
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Quintasan: You should talk to ryanakca.  When he came to Barcelona, his Dad came too.  Not sure what he put.
<Quintasan> okay
<dfaure> usability suggestion: the partitioner GUI should show volume labels, to help identify the partitions
<Quintasan> I bet nixternal is going to love this ^
<maco> "i'm a kid, so i'll bring a chaperone"?
<Quintasan> :O
<dfaure> but the real question is: can't the partitioner resize ntfs partitions?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: generally docs don't cover the installer, I don't think
 * Quintasan reffered to topic when writing that
<JontheEchidna> dfaure: should be able to. I don't think I would have been able to install on my laptop if it couldn't
<dfaure> I see no gui for it. "Change..." button only offers partition type, format checkbox, mount point.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, wonder if shyltman would know anything about that. Too bad he's not here...
<dfaure> ok nm, I'll reinstall windows later if needed.
<ScottK> The installer can resize NTFS partitions in general.  Whether the Lucid installer is capable of it today, no promises.
<seele> theoretically possible = kids, do not try this at home without adult supervision?
<dfaure> you can't try it at home, there's no button for it...
<JontheEchidna> I thought there had been a "size" number edit in the change dialog... wonder why it's not there
<JontheEchidna> will have to check it out next time I do iso testing
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm working on kde4libs again now.  I'll probably hold off a bit to upload so that kdepim on the slow archs doesn't get caught up in archive squeue.
<JontheEchidna> k
<ScottK> Test build takes a while on my laptop in any case.
<ScottK> lex79: Are you working qt4-x11?
<Quintasan> awsum
<Quintasan> applied for sponsorship
<lex79> ScottK: for what? JontheEchidna added new phonon patch and I added a cherry-picked patch from upstream. It's in bzr and ninja
<ScottK> lex79: Bug #546024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546024 in qt4-x11 "file overwrite error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546024
<ScottK> It's minor, but we ought to get it included.
<ScottK> It's small, but a significant impact.
<yuriy> 14:44 < PovAddict> yuriy: something in kdelibs includes attica/provider.h, but the kdelibs5-dev Ubuntu package doesn't depend on libattica-dev as it should
<yuriy> ^ bug?
<yuriy> i got an error about that file missing when compiling kdevplatform from svn
<lex79> ScottK: It's not fixed yet, I have no time in this moment, if you can go ahed
<ScottK> lex79: I don't either.  That's the problem.
<lex79> ScottK: ok, I will do this night, ok?
<ScottK> lex79: Great.
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: bug 525367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525367 in kde4libs "kdelibs5-dev should depend on libattica-dev" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525367
<yuriy> so if it shouldn't depend on it, what do you think should be the solution?
<yuriy> is khns part of kdelibs?
<JontheEchidna> build-depend of the other apps?
<JontheEchidna> it's got it's runtime/libs components strewn in several places, iirc
<yuriy> but libattica is already a build-depend of kdelibs? then why can't it be a depend of kdelibs-dev?
<yuriy> it makes sense that it shouldn't be kdevplatform's responsibility to check if kdelibs AND all of its dependencies are there
 * Quintasan high-fives apachelogger
<Quintasan> class magic in c++ is full of awesomeness
<dfaure> ok, now booted the alternate CD in expert mode, and it offers to resize partitions...
<ryanakca> Quintasan: I don't think I added anything regarding my parents, Jorge and my dad chatted on the phone for a bit to make sure I wasn't being sold into slavery or something of the sort :P
<DarkwingDuck> whats the diccussion for irc clients? +1 for Quassel
<DarkwingDuck> ref: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> yuriy: If your package needs a header from attica, it ought to build-depend on it directly.
<dfaure> the alternate installer is quite nice for the crypto setup... except that it's impossible to change one's mind and delete crypted volumes??
<nixternal> dfaure: you need to write the crypto crap to disk first, or undo. i can't remember the trick around that
<dfaure> that's the problem, it got all written to disk...
<dfaure> the undo menuitem doesn't do anything. I was able to delete all the logical stuff, but not the physical volumes
<nixternal> hrmm, there is a trick and I can't remember what it is
<dfaure> guess I have to use the command line....
<nixternal> maybe you have to go into the configure crypto part....damn, i hate that i can't remember this, and i have done it so many times
<dfaure> now this is weird, I used pvremove to get rid of 1 pv (dunno why it didn't show both), but they both still appear in the installer, even after going back to the main menu
<nixternal> ctrl+alt+del :D
<dfaure> that worked.
<nixternal> what was the trick?
<dfaure> <nixternal> ctrl+alt+del :D
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> that's cheating though
<dfaure> I tried everything else :)
<nixternal> gotta reboot, brb
<yuriy> ScottK: not a package, building kdevplatform from svn
<yuriy> there is no check for attica, just for kdelibs, part of which happens to need attica
<dfaure> now this is weird. I set up everything in an encrypted lvm, and yet after creating the user it asks "do you want to crypt the home dir?"
<dfaure> I have no idea what's going to happen if say yes, or no, to that question :/
<nixternal> say no dfaure
<nixternal> yeah, that decrypted home partition is quite nice actually, but seeing as you already setup encrypted drives, and I am guessing your ~/ as well, you don't need to do it again...now I don't encrypt all of the partitions like I used to, and just do the ~/ one with that final option when creating your user account
<nixternal> seems a bit faster as well at times
<dfaure> if I had known, I would have just done that, seems a lot simpler to setup ;)
<dfaure> is this about ~/Private like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EncryptedHomeDirectory says? so it's not a real partition, just a mounted file?
<nixternal> yeah, that ~/ encryption option is on the live disks now as well...that option and encrypted disks on the alt installer is confusing
<nixternal> but after you have done it once, it is a breeze afterwards :)
<pascal_> I would like to get the 3g part working in knetworkmanger for 10.04. Who should I talk to?
<dfaure> I would say sebas, in #kde-devel
<dfaure> (or wstephenson, also there)
<pascal_> dfaure: ok. I'll try that
 * dfaure is also interested in 3g working ;-)
<pascal_> will they be able help with getting it ready for 10.04, do you think?
<dfaure> they're the developers of knetworkmanager. They might not care for "10.04", but they certainly care for knetworkmanager working well ;)
<dfaure> LOL. On a brand new kubuntu 10.04 install, running kpackagekit -> crash window.
<pascal_> ok
<pepee> hi, I had this issue: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229525
<ubottu> KDE bug 229525 in general "no way to open KDE session in Lucid alpha 3" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<pepee> now I can't log into kubuntu while using radeon driver
<pepee> I forgot to mention some details: didn't uninstall the driver before upgrading, and installed it this way: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?p=110091#post110091
<nixternal> umm, is it known that installing netbook image, you don't create a user?
<nixternal> it doesn't create a user that is
<nixternal> ScottK: ^^?
<nixternal> hrmm, and it seems jockey is broken
<nixternal> fork
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: yeah, I fscked up the .ui file by accidentally commiting some changes... fixed in bzr for the next release
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> gotta figure out jockey-text :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<nixternal> I found a linksys wireless-g card in my stash of goodies, but it seems it is broken
<nixternal> my computer sees it get plugged in, but that's about it
<nixternal> for broadcom cards, which is the better driver: B43 (Free) or STA (Proprietary)?
<nixternal> I have used the STA one in the past, it worked, but I couldn't scan networks
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-26
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: sire, wouldst thou grant a wish for a UI freeze exception? bug 527606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527606 in kpackagekit "Rollback button should be hidden and not disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527606
 * JontheEchidna counts fingers
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> ACK'd :p
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> trying to figure out, which driver is better for my mini 10v, the broadcom b43 or sta driver
<nixternal> nobody seems to know
<JontheEchidna> dantti: ^Shouldn't be any problem with that button being hidden, since it's not enabled atm, right?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: (un)fortunately I'm not an expert on proprietary vs unproprietary wireless drivers...
<nixternal> yeah, me either
<JontheEchidna> I could moan about proprietary vs free nvidia drivers all day, though
<JontheEchidna> they both suck in their own little ways
<nixternal> the STA drivers I know work, and work fairly decently...however I can't scan with the STA drivers
<nixternal> I guess I could try b43, see how it works, and if I don't like it, roll it back
<verbalshadow> nixternal: i have had very good experiences with b43 worked well for b,g networks
<nixternal> thanks verbalshadow
<nixternal> i guess you can install drivers with jockey-text, only enable/disable them
<verbalshadow> i always just use jockey-kde but text should work
<JontheEchidna> -kde is broken atm
<verbalshadow> ahh
<nixternal> maco: did you ever figure out your wifi issue? my netbook will not connect to a damn thing
<nixternal> even with nm-applet, which always worked for me
<nixternal> well shit, nm-applet just worked
 * nixternal tries knetworkmanager now
<nixternal> wtf, so there is a network somewhere near by that is stronger than my own network in the house
<nixternal> my signal is 80%, this other networks signal is 100%
<jjesse> my netbook on lucid is very #%#%#%# so i'm going to reload it w/ the beta
<jjesse> what's the name of the app for creating a live usb drive?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: usb-creator-kde
<jjesse> why does it appear some cleaner/prettier when run w/ kdesudo?
<jjesse> why can't i get usb-creator-kde to work, am i retarted?
<verbalshadow> jjesse: let me try i need to make a new usb install anyway
<jjesse> i have a blank usb drive however i can't create or format it
<verbalshadow> jjesse: last time i tried it would work for me either, but unetbootin did
<verbalshadow> umm wouldn't
<jjesse> wow unetbootin works fine
<verbalshadow> it is copying files for me so i will let i a couple of minutes
<jjesse> hrmm unetbootin just gives me a menu but doesn't actually boot
<verbalshadow> jjesse: usb-creator-kde seems to work for me, have not booted it yet though
<jjesse> hrmm redownloading my isos to see if there is something wrong
<ScottK> nixternal: The not creating a user thing is not known to me.  AFAIK the installer does that, so I don't see how it could be netbook specific.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I assume you saw I got the kde4libs upload done ...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, thanks
<ScottK> I'm in the middle of the rosetta onslaught from the kdepim upload i did a coupld of hours before.
<nixternal> yeah, ubiquity went from the config partitions dialog, and when I clicked ok, went right to partitioning and installing
<ScottK> Sounds like shtylman's area to me.
<maco> nixternal: yeah after like 4 reboots, ifup started working, and after probably 4 more, NM started working but had lost my entire set of configured networks (boo!) even though they're still in my .kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc or whatever it's called
<Quintasan> ryanakca: okay, thanks, I asked Jorge and he told me it would be a good idea to mention it in Further information so I did that. The problem is who exacly will be going with me :O
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I see mvo is getting around to software-props, maybe we should put in the final touch as well... are there any issues that can still be reproduced in lucid?
<ejat> hi ..
<ejat> can someone help me with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/401749/
<amichair> anyone know what's the difference between http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ? one I can rsync, the other not, and the duplicity is strange in any case...
<rgreening> amichair: the rsync protocol looks for the cdimage path.
<rgreening> it doesn't know about the http paths that the web server may have aliased to cdimage path
<amichair> rgreening: why are there two web paths?
<rgreening> dunno. but I expect that the non-cdimage one is an alias to cdimage.
<amichair> btw I specify the full url to rsync, do u mean it's configured not to follow symlinks or something like that?
<rgreening> amichair: its likely an alias in the web server and rsync doesn't know about the alias (a symlink may not exist)
<amichair> oh, right
<rgreening> amichair: here's the path I use (for x86): rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<amichair> rgreening: yeah, that's basically what worked for me (with amd64).
<rgreening> amichair: its the correct path to use for rsync.
<amichair> I guess I just don't like useless configuration redundancy
<amichair> rgreening: thanks in any case :-)
<rgreening> np
<amichair> i just had an installer crash (in virtualbox, from daily amd64 iso) - is this a known issue?
<tseliot> ScottK, JontheEchidna: I need to upload my patch for bug #540177 . How shall I proceed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540177 in kdebase-workspace "KDM needs plymouth transition patch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540177
<tseliot> e.g. commit my change in my own bzr branch, upload the package and ask you to merge from my branch?
<ScottK> tseliot: That or just upload the package and one of us can update the branch from the source.
<ScottK> Whichever works for you.
<tseliot> ScottK: also, any objections to the changes that I made to the debian/patches/series file (also, I promise to format the changelog a little better)? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401837/
<ScottK> looking
<tseliot> thanks
<ScottK> tseliot: Why the change in 07_kdmrc_defaults_kubuntu.diff?
<ScottK> You document that you're changing it, but not why.
<ScottK> Is the bulletproof X patch ever going to be useful again?  IIRC it was not working before and should probably be removed, not just commented.
<tseliot> ScottK: right, because we need to start the xserver without clearing the screen (which still has the bootsplash on) in order to get a nice transition
<ScottK> OK.  Makes sense, but it'd be good to say that.
<ScottK> Also you don't document disabling kubuntu_104_kdm_active_vt_plymouth.diff.
<ScottK> Should that be removed too?
<tseliot> I merged my patch with the bulletproof X one and bulletproof X will work when a new plymouth is uploaded
<ScottK> Ah, Ok.
<ScottK> What about 104?
<tseliot> yes, that patch doesn't really work well
<tseliot> (104)
<tseliot> and should be removed
<ScottK> I gather it's OBE due to your new patch?
<tseliot> of course I'll document things better ;)
<ScottK> That should get documented.
<tseliot> I doubt it ever worked as planned (as they do things differently in fedora) but yes, my patch replaces that too
<tseliot> ok
<ScottK> As long as it works and the changes are well documented, I'm happy.
<tseliot> ok, good
<ScottK> Someone may want to backport the packaging changes I did for kdepim yesterday to the karmic PPA.  It would solve some problems I've seen people report.
<tseliot> ScottK: the final debdiff: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401853/
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you have any input ^^^?
<JontheEchidna> Looks good to me
<tseliot> note: the patch works well here with -intel
<ScottK> tseliot: Why are we disabling the patches instead of removing them?
<ScottK> Intel is all I have, so I couldn't contribute to more testing.
<tseliot> ScottK: some may want a smaller diff but if you prefer to simply remove those patches, I'll do it
<tseliot> whatever works better for you, I'm not the maintainer ;)
<ScottK> tseliot: I'd prefer to not leave junk patches in the package.  You don't need to show me the diff again, just correct the changelog to match.
<ScottK> I'd say go for it.
<ScottK> The patches are in the bzr history if we ever need to refer to them.
<tseliot> ScottK, JontheEchidna: ok, I'll remove those patches. Thanks for reviewing my patch
<ScottK> tseliot: No problem.  If it doesn't work, we know where to find you ....
<JontheEchidna> Thanks a lot for making the patch, otherwise this probably wouldn't have gotten don :)
<tseliot> oh, shall I remove or comment out those lines in the "series" file?
<tseliot> hehe, yes, sure, if you have problems, just let me know ;)
<ScottK> tseliot: Thanks for helping out with Kubuntu.
<tseliot> :-)
<ScottK> tseliot: Remove the patches from series too please.
<tseliot> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<tseliot> np
<ScottK> Anyone have any issues for the release team meeting?
<ScottK> I've already bitched about branding.
<ScottK> Any word on 4.4.2?
<daskreech> Crap
<daskreech> Already?
 * daskreech sighs. Stop being so persistently cool KDE Srsly
<DarkwingDuck> :D but, hey... its better now right?
<daskreech> In some aspects I keep hitting on regressions. Nothing heartbreaking but probably not "better"
<daskreech> Akonadi plugins keep looking for soprano and spitting thousands of error messages
<jussi01> akonadi is the new devil. right after knetworkmanager.
<DarkwingDuck> jussi01: akonadi fix it self then broke now it fixed... without updateing anything...
<nixternal> I just looked at what it takes to create a Kubuntu Plymouth theme, and it is actually quite easy. Xubuntu, Lubuntu, and Edubuntu have already done so...what are we waiting for?
<ScottK> Branding.
<ScottK> OTOH, having something would be better than what we have now.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: have we merged the docs in yet?
<DarkwingDuck> or rather, Carls updates
<daskreech> nixternal: Draw one by hand in Krita and use that :)
<yofel> in the date/time settings in the timezones tab the 'Apply' button is grayed out regardless of the selected timezone, bug?
<daskreech> I think I bugged that already
<daskreech> I haven't checked if it was fixed though
<vbgunz> is this ever getting implemented http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/06/10/smooth-and-solid-resizing-on-x11/ ?
<rocketman768> I have an app built on Qt and Phonon for KDE that I was hoping someone might help me include directly into Kubuntu. It is called brewtarget and can be found on http://sourceforge.net/projects/brewtarget . I have built it as a debian package and submitted it to mentors.debian.net, but after about a year, it seems that no one at debian is willing to sponsor my package and put it in their repositories. I would appreciate any 
<ScottK> rocketman768: Did you contact the Debian Qt/KDE team?
<ScottK> I'd go to #debian-qt-kde on oftc and ask about getting sponsored there.
<rgreening> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<rocketman768> ScottK: thanks, I'll see what they say.
<rgreening> to the batcave. 4.4.2 is ready for pkg
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: batcave. kde 4.4,.2 rdy for pkg
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I thought we weren't using the batcave anymore
<rgreening> hmm.. news to me
<rgreening> i thought for pre-rel pkging we were still.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I mean bunker (==batcave)
<JontheEchidna> We've switched to just adding our packagers to ktown's access list, instead of hosting the tars on a secret external server
<rgreening> not the website
<rgreening> yes. see my comment above :P
<JontheEchidna> so there's really no need for a secret channel, since the only thing that is/needs to be secret would be the link
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> good enuf.
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll join there, but I'll do packaging talk out here :)
<rgreening> so JontheEchidna, Riddell asked me to lead this one.
<rgreening> Any tips for starting?
<JontheEchidna> hum
<JontheEchidna> to tell you the truth things have gotten a bit less structured over the last few releases
<rgreening> heh\
<rgreening> ok then...
<rgreening> I guess I'll just make sure everything gets done and review the bzr to make sure the updates match the uploaded packages in the PPA prior to upload to archive
<JontheEchidna> Before, the person leading would personally pbuild the packages for extra QA, but we haven't done that recently (not necessarily a good thing)
<rgreening> I have no issues building everything from scratch as we go
<rgreening> if we should start that up again
<JontheEchidna> the workflow we've been using is pbuild -> push to ppa/bzr -> test install -> release
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: we still using ninja PPA first though, correct?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<rgreening> okies. then Im set.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: oh, and once uploads start, I can help out with that.
<rgreening> I have to take the dog out.. so I'll be out for a bit. I'll check in after. cool. ty JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> I only have upload priviledges for half the packages though... still waiting on my core-dev app :(
<JontheEchidna> have fun
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so the kubuntu-dev doesn't allow upload all the kde packages?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: no :/
<rgreening> or you are seeking motu+core
<JontheEchidna> I am seeking kubuntu-dev+core
<JontheEchidna> +motu
<rgreening> I thought the per package upload was why we did all this?
<rgreening> so all kde core apps would be covered by kubuntu-dev
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<JontheEchidna> It's not, though. And the powers that be said they won't change it
<JontheEchidna> very :/
<rgreening> wtf
<rgreening> thats just stupid then.
<rgreening> why have the kubuntu-dev at all
<rgreening> retarded
<rgreening> it would have been better for just keeping motu+core-dev then wrt kde
<JontheEchidna> well, I do have privs to most of the non-core, seeded KDE apps like KPackagekit, konversation, quassel, kbluetooth, etc
<JontheEchidna> and about half of the core kde modules
<rgreening> so, what, kdelibs doesn't get approved by kubuntu-dev and possibly kdepimlibs?
<rgreening> gawd!
<rgreening> some days I wonder how kubuntu survives at all
<JontheEchidna> I bitch about this in my core-dev app: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JonathanThomas/CoreDevApplication
<JontheEchidna> "Areas of work" section
<rgreening> haha
<ScottK> Maybe we need a kubuntu-core-dev for the non-kubuntu-dev bits of Kubuntu
<ryanakca> too many teams :P
<ryanakca> ... and he's gone. Anybody else working on the 4.4.2 packages and would like some help?
<ScottK> rgreening's the boss.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you know enough to respond to pitt's question in Bug #528907?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528907 in kdebase "unable to mount disks in dolphin / hal permission denied" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528907
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I think we have a patch that should do the launch-with-kdesu bit. Appears to not be working though
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it is in kdebase-apps?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: the patch is in regular kdebase, yes
<JontheEchidna> I think
<ScottK> That'd make sense.
<JontheEchidna> maybe kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> yeah, kde4libs, kubuntu_06_user_disk_mounting.diff
<JontheEchidna> I don't know much except "It should in theory work" and "this seems to break in a different way at least once per cycle"
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> shouldnt is use kdesudo not kdesu?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://wklej.org/id/304517/ <-- like this
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: then we have a circular dep between kdelibs and kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> anyways, that shouldn't be the issue
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan>  /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu points to /etc/alternatives/kdesu which points to /usr/bin/kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> that too
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: where the hell kdesu comes from anyways?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: kdebase-runtime
<Quintasan> I wonder what is the actual problem since Dolphin only puts come HAL error which tells nothing
<ScottK> debfx: Nowish would be a good time to discuss your brightness OSD patch since we're doing an update.  It didn't get in already did it?
<Quintasan> HAL was crap already and IMO the best solution would be very sudden transition to PolicyKit
<gon_cl> Hello, I would like to help with some arrangements of the Spanish translation
<debfx> ScottK: I don't so, Riddell said he'll look at it, but he probably didn't come it yet
<gon_cl> Where can I propose translations?
<gon_cl> In the launchpad (Lucid), I see no translations for KDE packages
<Quintasan> gon_cl: contact your upstream tranlslations team for your language
<Quintasan> translations*
<gon_cl> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: It's not a question of HAL vs PolicyKit. One's a hardware layer and one's an authorization layer
<Quintasan> I know that, but the fault is somewhere between those two
<Quintasan> so either PK or HAL is crap
<JontheEchidna> ah, I see. I misunderstood your original rant
<Quintasan> but since the HAL throws some nasty messages at users the it is probably HAL
<Quintasan> cd /var/log
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> nothing in logs
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: policykit-desktop-privileges
<Quintasan> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I think those are all for GNOME Polkit services :(
<Quintasan> let me update all that crap and restart
<JontheEchidna> Nautilus for default file manager!11!1!!!!!!!!!
 * Quintasan hits JontheEchidna with a whip
<Quintasan> :>
<Quintasan> OBJECTION!
<JontheEchidna> x_O
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: what were you expecting from spreading heresy?
<Quintasan> :P
<debfx> ScottK: previously I didn't show the OSD if brightness_in_hardware was set to true as some buggy hardware/driver sent brightness key events on every brightness change
<debfx> specifically the MSI Wind, which has been fixed in Lucid
<ScottK> debfx: So what should be do now?
<debfx> in Lucid brightness_in_hardware is always true as an acpi brightness kernel config has been activated
<ScottK> Maybe JontheEchidna could review your updated patch since Riddell is away.
<debfx> I think we should always show the OSD and ignore brightness_in_hardware for that part
<ScottK> I think if we get it in before the beta2, that sounds OK.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: this is the merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/+merge/21785
<JontheEchidna> I'll test it later today, but from first glance it looks good.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: installing that policykit crap didn't help
<nixternal> hey, how do you install .desktop.in files?
<shtylman> Riddell: any news on logo?
<crimsun> nixternal: generally they're processed to generate the .desktop
<crimsun> nixternal: are you using cdbs or some other patch and/or build system?
<nixternal> got it crimsun, thanks :)
<nixternal> crimsun: do you know how to create po files for .desktop.in files?
<DarkwingDuck> Still can't figure it out?
<nixternal> all i need to do is create the pot files and it is done
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-27
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: we going to port this to help.kubuntu.org? Or, is that another project?
<rmrfslash> I installed the plasma-widget-network-manager and I am unable to find it when I click on Add Widgets.
<rmrfslash> Can someone give me a hand?
<jjesse> ok have problem with ubiquity on yesterdya's lucid netbook never prompted for a usernam and password
<nixternal> that is another project DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: who is heading that project up?
<nixternal> booyah!
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: me
<jjesse> what project?
<DarkwingDuck> get it build nixternal?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: help.kubuntu.org
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: for h.k.o, it is just scripts that build out the current documentation to documentation suitable for the website with custom website css
<nixternal> it is pretty much done...just need to get css files from ryanacka and ofirk
<DarkwingDuck> so it will turn the docs into a base like docs.kde.org
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> been waiting for that for a long time :)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: so, we are actually good on the built?
<DarkwingDuck> s/built/build
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pretty much
<nixternal> w00t, streamlined our makefile and debian rules
<nixternal> hotness!!!
<rgreening> heh
<nixternal> and now let there be weirdness
<nixternal> i do not see how, but everything is also being installed to /usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu
 * rgreening is busily dloading kde 4.4.2 to build...
<nixternal> dl dl dl!!!
<nixternal> booyah...boy, I need to fix the docs index file
<DarkwingDuck> brb
 * rgreening is starting guitar lessons tomorrow
<genii> rgreening_: You have an actual guitar?
<nixternal> rgreening_: I need to do the same...I recently pulled my guitar out and not only is it out of tune, but so am I
<jjesse> why is it so hard to report a #%#%(*&#% bug on launchpad
<jjesse> wheres the report a bug link
<ScottK> jjesse: I think the lack of username is an installer bug.  I'm hoping shtylman is aware.
<ScottK> shtylman: No news on the new branding, but I made it an issue at the release team meeting today and actions were assigned.
<shtylman> ScottK: cool
<shtylman> ScottK: what is the username issue?
<jjesse> ScottK: i've tried to report it as a bug but launchpad times out all the time
<ScottK> shtylman: jjesse had it, let him give you the details.
<jjesse> shtylman: yes, no where do i get the menu/selection to put in myusernmane and password
<jjesse> personal details
<yuriy> jjesse: even when you use the website?
<shtylman> jjesse: for the installer?
<jjesse> shtylman: in the installer, there is no screen/section for the about me details, such as name, username, password, computer name, etc
<shtylman> jjesse: that's certainly new
<shtylman> I will check that out...
<nixternal> shtylman: I got this with the netbook installer with yesterday's iso as well
<nixternal> it goes from drive partitioning right into the install...you get a progress dialog showing the partitioning, and then it is right into installing from it
<jjesse> nixternal: that's what happens w/ me
<nixternal> there are 4 options in the installer. Locale, keyboard, ...., partitioning
<nixternal> what is the 4th option? maybe there are only 3
<nixternal> gotta head out for about an hour...bbiaf
<jjesse> shtylman: let me know if there is anything i can do to help
<ScottK> That's right nixternal was the other one.
<ScottK> BTW, nixternal, not all KDE packages are CDBS anymore.  Debhelper 7 is the new thing.
<jjesse> shtylman: i've seen it on both my kubuntu netbook build and desktop edition
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, forgot about that...been busy building RPMs, almost forgot how to do debs :)
<nixternal> OK, this is annoying as hell....whenever I scp to my Lucid box, I get a message about updates or some shit being available
<maco> nixternal: so ssh in and install them?
<nixternal> there are no updates
<maco> well that's silly
<maco> nixternal: did you try informing it of that, sternly?
<nixternal> Software upgrade notifications are available
<nixternal> that's what it says
<nixternal> i hate notifications with a passion
<nixternal> nice, and when you click on "Details", KDE Daemon crahses
<nixternal> ARGH!
<nixternal> file a bug time
<crimsun> touch ~/.hushlogin
<maco> crimsun: dont think that fixes the fact that it's wrong
<crimsun> you can change the frequency in cronjob
<crimsun> it's only done daily
<crimsun> anyhow, if you're really annoyed by notifications of any sort, you want ~/.hushlogin
<nixternal> kde bug 232304
<ubottu> KDE bug 232304 in kded ""Software upgrade notifications are available" - click Details button and KDE Daemon crashes" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232304
<nixternal> can anyone reproduce that one? I am willing to bet you can since this happend on every one of my Kubuntu boxes
<nixternal> I am sending Canonical a bill, this is just way to much work to maintain kubuntu-docs and keep the package hot
<crimsun> welcome to my world
<maco> kubotu: give crimsun and nixternal cookies
<maco> kubotu: order cookies for crimsun and nixternal
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to crimsun and nixternal.
<maco> hey there we go
<crimsun> I think nixternal ate my cookies
<maco> oh right
<crimsun> oh, no, I cleared them on browser shutdown
<maco> kubotu: give crimsun vegan chocolate-free gluten-free cookies
<maco> dang it i did it wrong again
<maco> kubotu: order vegan chocolate-free gluten-free cookies for crimsun
 * kubotu slides vegan chocolate-free gluten-free cookies down the bar to crimsun
<maco> crimsun: what is "GmbH" at the end of a company name? looks like "GaMBling House"
<crimsun> LLC
<nixternal> haha, gambling house
<nixternal> the german version of llc
<nixternal> remember when suse was gmbh
<nixternal> ahh, the good ol' days
<crimsun> "have a lot of fun"
<neversfelde> maco: "Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung" probably best to compare with a limited in UK, but not completely the same
<nixternal> ahh shit
<nixternal> that bug I reported is on a kubuntu app, kubuntu-notification-helper
<nixternal> that is the bastard who notifies me everytime I scp
<nixternal> need to get that picked up by apport and not kde bug manager
<ulysses> greetings
<ulysses> I just read the e-mail about the uploading of Kubuntu documentation, and I want to ask, where can I find it to translate?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://wklej.org/id/304517/ is madness
<apachelogger> kdesu is part of kdebase-runtime on kubuntu systems it gets switched to kdesudo via update-alternatives
<apachelogger> also the fact that the path is hardcoded is a bit of a shot in the head
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: yo, could you report that bug to launchpad, and also attatch the contents of /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/?
<JontheEchidna> (the KDED crash)
<JontheEchidna> though I didn't know calling contains() on a QMap could cause a crash...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think that the patch doesn't work (and breaks every cycle) is a bit more mad
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you know my point on patches altogether ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how do other distros do this anyway?
<JontheEchidna> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: Oh, and kubuntu-notification-helper don't do scp's. Just Apport, upgrade hooks (which is what was crashing for you), codec install prompts and reboot needed notifications
<apachelogger> nixternal: if I got that right, then I think what annoys you is motd
<apachelogger> which btw alos eats bash startup time because last I checked it was written in python :S
<amichair> where can I find the kubuntu-notification-helper issue tracker?
<ScottK> amichair: Should be in Launchpad.
<ScottK> That or JontheEchidna's head.
<ScottK> One of the two.
<amichair> ScottK: yes, it should...
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ^^ ?
<ScottK> amichair: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-notification-helper
<amichair> ScottK: click on 'Bugs'
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper
<ScottK> Use that one then
<amichair> ScottK: ah, great. Thanks!
<amichair> well, it looks like bug-free software is not a thing of the past, as some would claim :-)
<apachelogger> amichair: nixternal got a crash I think
<apachelogger> amichair: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232304
<ubottu> KDE bug 232304 in kded ""Software upgrade notifications are available" - click Details button and KDE Daemon crashes" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
 * apachelogger continues shifting bits
<amichair> apachelogger: ah, so the bugs get hidden in the KDE tracker instead :-)
<apachelogger> yeah, nixternal likes hiding things :P
<apachelogger> Mad | Hadouken
<apachelogger> that is quite the insane music right there
<glatzor> ping Riddell
<maco> memory leaks are fun! http://imagebin.ca/view/NQnZ9Wjt.html
<DarkwingDuck> hmm... ff does that
<maco> DarkwingDuck: 110-120 tabs. meh. im more surprised by >300mb for quassel
<maco> 186mb for kontact
<DarkwingDuck> true
<DarkwingDuck> that does seem a bit off
<DarkwingDuck> just for you maco: http://xkcd.com/350/
<apachelogger> these days you just make a cloud!!!!!!!!!!
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: +1
<DarkwingDuck> the hovertext is the best on those
 * apachelogger shifts 2 bytes into the hovertext
<apachelogger> where those came from I dont know, but i sure dont need them
<amichair> I have plasma-desktop growing to 1G RES every couple of weeks, requiring a restart. Leaking like a sieve.
<crimsun> nixternal: passing through ORD again today
<jjesse-droid> I hate order with a passion of a thousand burning sons
<jjesse-droid> Meant ORD
<crimsun> yeah, well, it's better than DEN
<crimsun> although that isn't saying too much
<jjesse-droid> I try to go through. DEN instead of ORD when going west coast
<jjesse-droid> IRC through my Droid is a little silly o think
<ScottK> Sometimes I love the Droid autocorrect.  Sometimes I hate it.
<crimsun> hate, hate DEN with a passion
<crimsun> too bad (for obvious reasons) int'l flights aren't direct
<jjesse-droid> I live in a city with a small airport most flights require a connection
<nixternal> crimsun: what time?
<nixternal> how long?
<ScottK> I always seem to be changing planes in Las Vegas, Salt Lake City, or Philadelphia.  I guess I must be picking the right air lines to travel.
<nixternal> i never change planes, just socks
<nixternal> I was supposed to have a meeting with ofirk on Kubuntu slogans and hour ago, but it seems he wasn't here then and he isn't here now
 * ScottK considers what else besides socks ends up not changed and shudders
<nixternal> turn em inside out
<crimsun> nixternal: should be in around 6 your time
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: what were you talking about with kubuntu-notification-helper and scp? if not, then how come everytime i scp to this machine it pops that message up?
<crimsun> nixternal: got ~3 hours for the layover
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: which message? I thought you said it was popping up a notification about the scp
<nixternal> not about the scp, something about upgrade notifications are now available or some garbage
<JontheEchidna> oh, you installed a package that has an upgrade notification hook
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: what's in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: this is out of the box that it does this
<JontheEchidna> :S
<nixternal> apt-file-update  ecryptfs-record-passphrase  incomplete-language-support-qt.note
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: could I get copies of those files? One of them is causing the parser to choke, apparently
 * JontheEchidna has a 3-hour car driver later today, gotta have something to do ;-)
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402496/
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I'm thinking that the incomplete language support one is the cause. Could you see if removing that one helps?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402497/  <- that is the trace there
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yeah, gonna do that one now, because i thought the same thing
<JontheEchidna> prob. a bug in regards to getting the translated hook message
<nixternal> that was it
<nixternal> now what are you going to do on your 3 hour car ride?
<JontheEchidna> fix the bug, I guess
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> oh that is so lovely, no more popup....that was so damn annoying..i could have just done "never show again" but glad I didn't, found you a bug to work on now :)
<nixternal> i wasn't even putting it together with scp until last night
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I think I forgot to account for the .UTF-8 in the parsing code
<ScottK> There are times I'd be glad to pay for the wifi if if was just faster.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<JontheEchidna> the upgrade hook spec failed to mention that possibility
<ScottK> Don't forget to file a bug on the spec.
<nixternal> ahh, i bet your right...that is the one thing that gets me is the language stuff...it has not only got me with qt/python/c++, but also with django
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: congrats, you are the first user outside of the kubuntu-notification-helper devs to experience a crash caused by it :)
<nixternal> omg! omg! omg! do I win anything?
<JontheEchidna> a bugfix? :P
<DarkwingDuck> that will suck the joy out
<nixternal> and it did
<nixternal> I am going to go to tiger direct today anyways, so I will at least get a little bit of job back
<nixternal> just knowing that every thing electronic, computer, home entertainment, and then some is right at my fingertips causes a bit of joy
<nixternal> who needs newegg when you live 10 miles from a CompUSA store, or 10 miles from the Tiger Direct warehouse and store
<nixternal> and 10 miles from Frys
<nixternal> Frys is where I bought my purse for my netbook :)
<ScottK> Me when I don't feel like driving.
<ScottK> Our CompUSA went out of business and there wasn't much else around.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<ScottK> The one good store around here I know of is a small no name one where pretty much all they speak is Korean.
<ScottK> They have interesting things of questionable provenance.
<DarkwingDuck> last time i was in korea i went to a computer superstore... it was a bit crazy
<verbalshadow> i love the electronic market in seoul
<nixternal> ScottK: CompUSA is now the old Tiger Direct stores
<nixternal> I worked as the Tech Manager for CompUSA before they went out of business
<jjesse> all the compusas in MI are closed down
<nixternal> Tiger Direct bought the rights to CompUSA
<nixternal> yeah, tiger direct is a chicago thing, so now all of the tiger direct stores are compusa, and the warehouse is still tiger direct
<ScottK> Weird.
<nixternal> yes, we know you are, but we still love you
<ScottK> Right, well I've never denied that.  You have no idea, really.
<nixternal> what is weird then?
<ScottK> The whole TigerDirect/CompUSA thing
<Riddell> glatzor: hi
<ScottK> Riddell: Short version of the release team meeting is that slangasek took an action to get some movement on branding stuff so we can get it in for beta 2.  They are aware 4.4.2 is coming before Beta 2.  Also tselliot's KDM patch for smooth transition with Plymouth is uploaded.
<Riddell> great, thanks ScottK
<Riddell> action on branding on our side I think is to have a meeting and vote on the logos
<ScottK> Right.  We still need a K though.
<Riddell> yes, that's the action needed on the design team side
<ScottK> We ought to schedule the meeting before Thursday then.
<Riddell> it's on my todo of things to sort tonight
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Riddell: Also on that front, nixternal said something about doing a plymouth theme for us.  Not sure how much he got done.  We'll need that by Thursday too.
<Riddell> why thursday?
<Riddell> oh, freeze
<Riddell> mm
<ScottK> Yep
<txwikinger> any bugs or packages we should look at in our jam?
<ScottK> txwikinger: kdebase-workspace always seems to have a pile of bugs needsing triage.
<glatzor> evening Riddell
<glatzor> It is already to late for PackageKit 05.8?
<glatzor> It would contain some unicode fixes
<txwikinger> ok. ScottK I will have a look at it
<Riddell> glatzor: i tried to package it
<Riddell> glatzor: but the mozilla plugin didn't get compield
<Riddell> compiled
<Riddell> and I couldn't work out why
<nixternal> ScottK: I did a theme in 5 minutes...it is ugly as hell, but it is easy to do
<Riddell> nixternal: might be worth uploading it though just so we have the packaging sorted
<Riddell> rgreening: how's 4.4.2 doing?
<DarkwingDuck> plymoth themes?
<DarkwingDuck> why not take the ubuntu one, add a k and make it blueish?
<DarkwingDuck> And the gears
<DarkwingDuck> Or, just the text "erasing hard drive" with a status update in percentage.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
 * Quintasan saw in his head headlines saying: "KUBUNTU TROLLS ITS OWN USERS?!?!?!"
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<Quintasan> if we want to purse that way
<nixternal> Riddell: put it in kubuntu-default-settings?
<Quintasan> put coolface.jpg and text = "sup? I'm formattin' ur hdd, mmkay problem?"
<DarkwingDuck> Dave... What are you doing dave... With HAL2000 in the corner
<nixternal> Riddell: or should I create a new package 'plymouth-theme-kde'? I am thinking that kubuntu-default-settings is the best place for it though
<nixternal> I will have that done either tonight or tomorrow...I have it on my todo list...also working with ofirk on the website as well...though I am wondering how everything will fit now with the rebranding
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: have you pushed the docs to a site yet?
<nixternal> what i have seen of the ubuntu.com sites is really really nice and professional looking, so maybe ofirk can steal, err I mean borrow, some ideas to at least shart a little bit
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: no, won't push them to the site until the new site is up
<nixternal> not wasting my time or resources to maintain 2 copies
<DarkwingDuck> Roger. What can I do?
<nixternal> I will write the plymouth script tonight, and redo the artwork a bit
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: nothing doc wise right now...only 6 of the translation templates have been approved so far
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, Anything else non-doc related that my non-programming ass can help with?
<nixternal> I am gonna head out to the Trek store and pick up some new bike wheels, new handlebars, a bunch of tires and tubes, and something else...can't remember
<nixternal> just got my team cash, $1,500 for the year
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> stock up now and get it over with
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<Riddell> nixternal: source in kubuntu-default-settings making a new package plymouth-theme-kubuntu ?
<Riddell> kubuntu-plymouth-theme is consistent
<nixternal> Riddell: yeah, I think that is how you name the themes
 * nixternal checks the xubuntu one
<nixternal> Riddell: kubuntu-plymouth-theme
<nixternal> I will switch up the artwork so it pulsates "nixternal" instead of Kubuntu :p
<nixternal> pulsates and nixternal in the same sentence sounds almost illegal, definitely disturbing
<jjesse> i'm shuddering
<nixternal> stop lying
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 1 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 | String freeze in effect - change a GUI item without nixternal's approval and lose a finger! | meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/nb4tw9n4rmwap7un
<Riddell> meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/nb4tw9n4rmwap7un
<Quintasan> Riddell: UTC time?
<txwikinger> Is there a graphical upgrade manager for Kubuntu in karmic?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-28
<jjesse> doesn't that get switched on when the thing release?
<jjesse> otherwise you do do-release-upgrade -d or something like that?
<jjesse> in the command line
<sgh> Hi !
<sgh> Running " strace konsole" from xterm reves me a short by anoying delay in the startup of konsole.  I have no other konsole-instance running. Can anyone confirm ?
<sgh> Apparently it was not a problem on a fresh beta1 install
<sgh> The delay is in one of the poll ssystem calls on the socket connected to dbus (as far as I can see).
<sgh> The same hapenens for dolphin too.
<nixternal> hrmm, it looks like ubuntu hardcoded their new pulsating theme into the plymouth package
<jjesse> nixternal: what happened to the internet doc
<jjesse> trying to double check bug 441496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441496 in kubuntu-docs "Outdated instructions to install Firefox in Kubuntu Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441496
<nixternal> jjesse: web
<jjesse> found it, it is located in web
<jjesse> and we missed this bug, or at least i did
<DarkwingDuck> bug?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: 441496
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck:  bug 441496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441496 in kubuntu-docs "Outdated instructions to install Firefox in Kubuntu Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441496
<nixternal> nice, still the wrong info on installing Firefox
<DarkwingDuck> You got it or, should I write a patch for it?
<jjesse> too late for patches isn't it?
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> if you fix it right now I can reupload. The web template hasn't been imported into LP yet
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: can you get it otngith?  almost done for the night
<DarkwingDuck> I dont have my core doc access yet but I'll email it to you nixternal. Yes jjesse I'll do it now
 * jjesse goes back to digging through bugs
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: perfect time to do a bzr diff :)
<nixternal> you can bzr diff that bad boy to paste.ubuntu.com
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: can you change the bug status when you send it to nixternal
 * nixternal is creating a plymouth theme for kubuntu
<nixternal> or at least trying
<DarkwingDuck> Yup.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: yes. If you find anything else email me or, ping me the bug #s
<nixternal> fuckin' ubuntu hardcoded their theme so i have to create a scratch one
<jjesse> bastards
 * DarkwingDuck still votes for an "all your base" reference
<DarkwingDuck> Either that or a HAL 2000 one
<jjesse> i think we got bug #487556 done right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487556 in kubuntu-docs "In games: Kmenu and Adept are no longer present in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487556
<jjesse> yes we did
<jjesse> changing that to fix committed
<jjesse> ok i'm out for bed time, will dig through more bugs tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: if needed email me or text me with bug numbers if you run out of time. +1-619-381-4216
<nixternal> i don't get why people upload broke shit
<DarkwingDuck> hmm? nixternal?
<nixternal> i can't do a damn thing with plymouth...you use anything but the ubuntu logo one it either freezes or just shows the ubuntu one
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: goto www.kde-look.org, find one of those and reverse engineer it.
<rgreening> great job lex
<rgreening> Riddell: lex is doing a great job thus far. I'll dload and test all the builds prior to us pushing to archive.
<DarkwingDuck> Bug 441496 committed. nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/403337/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441496 in kubuntu-docs "Outdated instructions to install Firefox in Kubuntu Karmic" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441496
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> i will get to it in a few
<nixternal> OH MY THIS IS HOT!
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ??
<nixternal> you have to wait for it
<nixternal> I cannot tell right now, totally top secret
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<DarkwingDuck> you have a good theme I guessing?
<nixternal> yup
<DarkwingDuck> when will it be seen?
<nixternal> in a few minutes
<DarkwingDuck> I'll wait to update then.
<DarkwingDuck> I sent an email out about that error in that playbook
<nixternal> heh, gotta figure out how to screenshot this, as virtualbox doesn't do it justice
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> I think it just might be easier to take a picture of my lcd
<DarkwingDuck> I still wana see it :D
<nixternal> I am going to do it that way
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/files/kubuntu-plymouth.png
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK ^^ Kubuntu Plymouth theme part 1
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhooooooo sexy
<maco> nixternal: yay! it has a k!
<DarkwingDuck> lol and blue
 * maco wonders whats wrong with the denver airport
 * DarkwingDuck starts the list...
<rgreening> nixternal: I approve. Looks sweet.
<rgreening> :)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: +1 from me too
<nixternal> that is using the blue from the artwork rebranding proposals, so we can change that if needed...working on a package for it so everyone can play with it too :)
<nixternal> bzr export --format=tgz kubuntu-default-settings_10.04ubuntu10.tar.gz lp:kubuntu-default-settings
<nixternal> it's coming!!!
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhh... artwork challanges
<verbalshadow> nixternal: where is the rebranding proposal? and are you using the new font?
<maco> verbalshadow: http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-logos.png as sent to kubuntu-devel mailing list
<verbalshadow> i like third from the bottom best or the fourth from the top next
<ScottK> That's what the next meeting is meant to decide.
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone going to UDS in May?
<nixternal> verbalshadow: no, we don't have the new font for kubuntu
<nixternal> ScottK: stick around, I am going to toss the new kubuntu-default-settings package on REVU for you to take a look at the new plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo package
<ScottK> Like I'd know about that.
<ScottK> We need Jon the Taco.  It'd look good for his core-dev app.
<nixternal> package looks good
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: wake up! get ready to revu
<nixternal> it is an easy revu
<nixternal> i am testing it now and it doesn't work :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> the same script worked a minute ago, now it can't parse it
<nixternal> oh, error opening it
<JontheEchidna> So, turns out I get carsick if I try to code in the car :S
<ScottK> Dramamine 45 minutes before you get in the car ...
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<maco> verbalshadow: me too
<verbalshadow> ScottK: i think blinders work better
<ScottK> Perhaps.
<maco> ScottK: thatd just make him fall asleep, wouldnt it?
<ScottK> Possibly.  There's two kinds of Dramamine.  Only one makes you sleepy.
<crimsun> both act on the receptors that indicate danger and induce nausea as a line of defense
<crimsun> so, yes, either would work
<nixternal> love typos
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<nixternal> I had 'kubuntu' instead of 'kubuntu-logo' in the plmouth config file
<nixternal> ok, packaging building now, then a new test which it will work this time, and then I will upload it to revu for you JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: oh, is this a kubuntu plymouth theme package?
<nixternal> then you say yes right away and I upload, then ScottK or Riddell can approve it in new, and this week will have our very own plymouth theme for kubuntu \o/
<JontheEchidna> neat
<nixternal> it actually looks better than the ubuntu one, and it took me all of 2 minutes with gimp
<maco> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> haha
<nixternal> i changed the orange dots to blue of course, whited out the old ubuntu theme, made it glow, created the rgb shit for the top and bottom backgrounds, and we were in business
<nixternal> err, whited out the old kubuntu-logo
<nixternal> HEELZ YEAH IT WORKED!
 * nixternal dputs to revu
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo_10.04ubuntu10_amd64.deb  <- amd64 build if you want to check it out
<DarkwingDuck> you have an i*86 one?
<nixternal> who uses i386 anymore?
<nixternal> that is so 1995
<nixternal> so windows 95
<nixternal> hrmm, honestly this should have been "Architecture: all" but I followed the Ubuntu packaging on it
<DarkwingDuck> Or rather, non-64
<nixternal> ppc?
<nixternal> haha, I can build you one of those, or ScottK can, he has access to my ppc server
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8027
<nixternal> revu! revu! revu!
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> approve! approve! approve!
 * JontheEchidna dgets
<nixternal> it works, it looks good, just say yes already :p
<JontheEchidna> :p
<nixternal> otherwise I will be the only one with a kubuntu plymouth theme, and you can stick with your aubergine
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> damn yuppies
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> come on, that package doesn't take long to build...i know you are playing with it now...how many times have you rebooted your machine to check it out JontheEchidna? :D
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I'm dpkg -i 'ing it right now
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: that should be all I have to do, right?
<nixternal> i keep rebooting my desktop, #8 right now....NO.....MORE.....AUBERGINE.....THANK......GOD.......
<ScottK> nixternal: They say that time seems to move faster as you get older.
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yes, it does everything else for you
<nixternal> ScottK: that is no joke to be honest
<JontheEchidna> sweet, brb
<ScottK> nixternal: Yeah, I know.
<nixternal> little does he know I uploaded the pakage that rm -rf's /*
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> shit, he wanted to try it out so bad that he didn't even /quit IRC first, he just rebooted
<nixternal> i swear, i went from 30 to 35 in a year
<nixternal> i will be 36 in a few months, not looking forward to that
<nixternal> but i still act like a 12 year old, so it is all good
<DarkwingDuck> Don't we all
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: sweet
<JontheEchidna> (to be read in the voice of Eric Cartman)
<JontheEchidna> ack'd
<nixternal> hahaha
 * nixternal uploads
<nixternal> UPLOADED!!!!
<nixternal> ScottK: can you get it out of new or does Riddell have to do that?
 * genii ponders 1:10.04ubuntu10 0 version numbering
<nixternal> I would like for him to wake up to a smashing new plymouth theme :D
<ScottK> I can do it.  I'll have a look.
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: oh, actually there seems to be a tiny artwork problem: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopfs1523-jpg.jpg
<nixternal> genii: i did too, but i followed the original path
<JontheEchidna> eww, jpeg
<JontheEchidna> but the glow around the Kubuntu logo is cut off
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yeah, i just threw that image up there, as hopefully this week we will have a new one anyways
<nixternal> i didn't pay attention to my blue size i guess
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<nixternal> s/blue/blur/
<nixternal> fyi, I am not an artist
<nixternal> I just know how to use scripts in gimp :)
<nixternal> that's why gimp > photoshop
<nixternal> gimp makes me look like I know what I am doing
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> seriously
<nixternal> I have had artwork in recent Linux distributions
<nixternal> and I am no artist
<verbalshadow> nixternal: ssh , don't give away the secrets
<nixternal> verbalshadow: he has to learn the python gimp script-fu
<nixternal> d'oh, i said script-fu
<ScottK> Don't see it yet.
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: just sed all the colors to blue, throw in a k, and you're golden ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> Don't see it yet either
<ScottK> It'll just be binary New, right?
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, probably gonna take 2 minutes
<nixternal> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com): Uploading kubuntu-default-settings_10.04ubuntu10.dsc: done. Uploading kubuntu-default-settings_10.04ubuntu10.tar.gz: done.     Uploading kubuntu-default-settings_10.04ubuntu10_source.changes: done.
<JontheEchidna> assuming you have svg source
<nixternal> Successfully uploaded packages.
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: have you seen the new ubuntu theme?
<nixternal> it throbs which is hot
<nixternal> though throb and hot are 2 words that shouldn't be used in the same sentence
<nixternal> unless it is pr0n
<JontheEchidna> was about to say ;)
<verbalshadow> throbs??
<JontheEchidna> haha
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: what are you using in that screenshot you took? that isn't qemu
<nixternal> xephyr?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: sudo plymouthd; sudo plymouth --show-splash
<nixternal> right, but how did you get them to pop up like that?
<nixternal> that shit didn't work for me when I tried it, I had to go to tty1 to do it
<JontheEchidna> sudo plymouthd; sudo plymouth --show-splash ;-)
<JontheEchidna> it just worked (tm)
<nixternal> and it just popped up in a window for you?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<nixternal> lucky bastard
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopgg1523-jpg.jpg
<nixternal> nothing pops up for me
<ScottK> There it is.  Hite the buildds.
<ScottK> Hite/Hit
<nixternal> and then all we have to do is change out kubuntu_logo.png with the new one when it becomes available
 * DarkwingDuck is waiting for it
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42240459/plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo_10.04ubuntu10_i386.deb
<nixternal> i did 'sudo plymouth quit' and it restarted x for me
<nixternal> i hate when stuff doesn't work for me dangit
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> how helpful of it
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: +1,000,000
<ScottK> nixternal: lzma?
<nixternal> ScottK: whatever kubuntu-default-settings uses
<nixternal> i noticed lzma in %
<nixternal> oh, I gotta do this documentation thing
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> what was the paste url again?
<nixternal> nevermind
<nixternal> gotta love history
<DarkwingDuck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/403337/
<nixternal> wtf
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/403337/
<nixternal> I hit "Download as text" on paste.ubuntu.com, and it sent me to the LP Login Service
<DarkwingDuck> ubuntu pastebin requires login I guess
<ScottK> nixternal: I thought it was supposed to be a divert, not update-alternatives?
<nixternal> hell no, no divert
<nixternal> we aren't using the current throbber
<nixternal> so we didn't need to divert
<ScottK> OK.
<nixternal> I think steven will fix it in plymouth so everyone can use the throb w/o having to divert
<ScottK> We need to seed this bad boy too.
<DarkwingDuck> Alright guys, I'm crashing. nixternal any last minute stuff?
<ScottK> nixternal: Accept for everything but Sparc.  I'm not waiting the two days it'll take for that to build.
<ScottK> Accept/Accepted.
<ScottK> Now to the seeds.
<DarkwingDuck> night gang
<ScottK> nixternal: Seeded too.
<nixternal> rock on ScottK
<ScottK> Now we need a publisher run before we can update kubuntu-meta to get it on the CD.
<nixternal> we will let Riddell do that one :)
<ScottK> Depends on my insomnia tonight.
<ScottK> It I'm still awake in two hours. I'll do it.
<ScottK> It/If
<nixternal> gotcha
<ScottK> You should look at my commit message for the seed change.
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> hahahaha
<ScottK> Thought you'd like that.
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/song.txt  <- ScottK here is a song I wrote while at the desktop help summit last week...played like the tune "Pants on the ground"
<nixternal> we didn't have time, but we were going to go out on the streets of chicago and get people to sing it
<ScottK> nixternal: You ought to package up the thing you had with KDE and the buttons on the left.  You could call the theme ubuntu-confused.
<nixternal> hahaha
<ScottK> In all seriousness, some of our Ubuntu/Kubuntu dual use people might appreciate something like that.
<nixternal> I don't know how they could...I am trying to use it, and I minimize when I think I am maximizing...happens at least 95% of the time
<ScottK> Once they get used to it, then Kubuntu would seem confusing.  I'm guessing so anyway.
<nixternal> options are confusing to them
<ScottK> The ironic part is I really don't customize Kubuntu much at all.
<nixternal> me either
<nixternal> I moved my panel to the top to try out a couple of weeks ago, that's about it
<nixternal> and I have a custom wallpaper for one of my desktops
<ScottK> I like it on top with plasma netbook.
<nixternal> pervert
<ScottK> With the netbook application switcher, it makes a lot of sense (I'm ignoring that).
<crimsun> I don't customize much of anything beyond the WM used.
<nixternal> hahhaa
<ScottK> We've got a total of four seven year old girls in the basement for a sleepover tonight.  The last store run for the party preparations was to the liquor store (for me).
<maco> i put the panel at the top and replace the wm
<maco> sometimes i use a non-default wallpaper
<nixternal> I never see my background and theme stuff anyways, so it doesn't matter to me what it looks like
<nixternal> yakuake usually take up my entire screen
<crimsun> nixternal: yeah, that happens with me, too.
<crimsun> (and probably maco)
<maco> yep
<maco> if i have pictures of a cute boyfriend in picture frame plasmoids i might intentionally go to an empty workspace to look at them though, so then i see my wallpaper
<maco> ooh top now says 1.3g for firefox's memory usage
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i hope the packages worked :)
<ScottK> nixternal: kubuntu-meta uploaded, so it's done.
<ScottK> Should be in the next ISO build.
<sgh> Hi!
<sgh> Is it possible somewheree in launchpad to see which packages has changed since a specific date? It would ease fighting bugs not present in beta1 but present now.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: uh-oh, little bug in notifier
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: after a '3 updates available' notification, I clicked 'review' (or whatever it's labeled), did the update, applied, closed kpk, etc. - but the notification with buttons and all was still there
<amichair> JontheEchidna: also, more of a usability thing: the notification icon is gray with no numbers, the tooltip says 3 notification available, and clicking the icon shows an empty 'recent' notification item
<amichair> only when it is maximized do u see notification buttons/categories, some of which include only the notification title without the content. I'm not sure if this is a bug, or I'm misunderstanding what's supposed to be shown.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I just did this on a fresh virtualbox install with the daily iso (at the first boot after installation is complete), so should be easy to recreate
<JontheEchidna> amichair: update notifications are kpackagekit's doing, for the record
<amichair> duly noted ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ah, the actual notifier itself will be receiving an overhaul in KDE 4.5, so hopefully the issues will be resolved with the redesign
<amichair> but the count/tooltip/click and title with no content notifications seem to be generic
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ah, good to know
<JontheEchidna> I can't seem to find notmart's blog on the subject though :(
<JontheEchidna> amichair: Oh, I also figured out nixternal's crash with kubuntu-notification-helper, but not how to fix it
<JontheEchidna> It seems that translated fields can sometimes be "Name-de.UTF-8:" rather than just "Name-de:"
<JontheEchidna> I think that because we don't expect the .UTF-8 to be in there, it causes his crash
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ah, don't remember that in the spec, but maybe it's just my memory failing...
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I think it's considered part of the locale
<amichair> if I understand correctly, the fix should be to find that .UTF-8, and if present, convert the string using utf8 :-)
<JontheEchidna> so kinda in the spec, but not really explicitly stated that .UTF-8 could happen unless you were a super-localization-expert
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I think QString can handle utf-8 just fine, but we're looking for a nonexistant field since we neglect .UTF-8
<JontheEchidna> e.g. trying to pull the value of Name-de when there isn't a Name-de field, but rather a Name-de.UTF-8 field
<JontheEchidna> ->crash
<amichair> oh. then we gotta look for it, u got a link to the spec? just to jog my memory...
<JontheEchidna> iirc it's in the Hook class in a comment
<JontheEchidna> Since I love you guys so much I'll give you a sneak peak at what I've been wasting my time with this weekend: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktophd1523-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ <- If you want to fiddle
 * apachelogger cant publish what he wasted his time on this weekend ^^
<apachelogger> though I can show you what I wasted my time on 2 weekends ago ;) http://www.student.tugraz.at/harald.sitter/rno/toy-lfsr-mem/ http://www.student.tugraz.at/harald.sitter/rno/toy-lfsr-register/ for http://www.cs.princeton.edu/introcs/xtoy/
<apachelogger> where the former is using memory a lot and the latter only uses memory for I/O
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yours seems more useful thugh :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: implemented on the non-documented libapt stuff?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, libapt-pkg is totally undocumented. Though to be honest I ported a lot of the code from synaptic
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> code stealing :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> a lecturer recommended that we do the same for an assignment where part of the work is to implement bas64 encoding/decoding ;)
<apachelogger> though the implemention ought to be done in C anyway, so I do not quite understand what difference it would make if I adopt the implemention from someone else or write the 12 sloc myself
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could get a new minion and tell them to document libapt ^^
<JontheEchidna> My thinking is, that if I can get all the libapt-pkg stuff in one nice Qt-ish api and document that, we can have all the power of Qt and Apt at our disposal without all the ugly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, +++++ on that
<amichair> JontheEchidna: it looks like we are correctly looking for the -$language fieldname suffix
<amichair> although, we should probably set the stream codec to UTF-8 when reading the hook file
<debfx> JontheEchidna: have you had time to test the brightness osd patch?
<apachelogger> though if libapt gets shuffled around someone needs to read the code again, because it will still not be documented, if someone goes through the pain and documents all interfaces there is a good chance the apt devs will continue documenting when they change something ;)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: oops, sorry. I totally forgot :(
<JontheEchidna> debfx: Oh, and thinking about it, I can't test because of bug 500459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500459 in linux "[Asus K60IJ] brightness keys do not produce input event" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500459
<JontheEchidna> or at least, not reliably test it
<JontheEchidna> Should have thought of that before wasting your time waiting for a review, sorry. :(
<shtylman> nixternal: nice phymouth theme
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ok, never mind
<maco> debfx: point me to it. i'll test when i'm done hanging out with my mom today
<nigelb> maco, I'm fixing a KDE bug :D
<debfx> maco: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/+merge/21785
<amichair> JontheEchidna: btw the spec says explicitly that all i18n fields are in utf8, so specifying it doesn't make sense. but I guess we should be lenient in parsing
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah, leniency is better than crashing, I always say ;-)
<JontheEchidna> actually, I've never said that, but...
<amichair> you just did!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<amichair> too late to take it back!
<amichair> so, when the spec says "-$locale", what does it mean? what are legal values?
<maco> things like en_US, en_UK, fr, ru, etc
<JontheEchidna> this is what my locale is in /etc/default/locale: LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<JontheEchidna> I think KDE doesn't use the .UTF-8 for it's locale settings, though
<amichair> isn't that mixing up locale and language?
<JontheEchidna> language is the next field ;-)
<JontheEchidna> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<JontheEchidna> LANGUAGE="en"
<JontheEchidna> stange, I know
<maco> let choqok run in valgrind overnight. my suspicion of memory leak was *definitely* confirmed
<amichair> then both "de" and "de.UTF-8" are valid locales? should the hook file have contained both?
<Sput> and then there's fun stuff like de_DE@euro
<maco> i think on weather.com, in the spot where you type the location you're looking for, i just typed "weather.com" DOH
<amichair> will KGlobal::locale()->language() return all of those? or just "de"?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: btw, why does it crash in any case? if it doesn't find the 'name-de.UTF8' field, it will just use 'name' instead, no?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: just "de", which KDE uses, iirc
<JontheEchidna> amichair: backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402496/
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's actually a list of all nixternal's hooks
<JontheEchidna> the bottom one is the troublemaker
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402497/ <- backtrace
<amichair> Description-zh_TW.UTF-8 is it?
<JontheEchidna> one of those localized fields, anyways
<JontheEchidna> the dog's whining to go outside, so it looks like I have exercise duty, brb
<amichair> JontheEchidna: perhaps the problem is in reading the incorrectly - maybe setting utf8 encoding on the stream in parse()
<amichair> that's for the crash part (maybe)
<amichair> as for it working correctly, we need to find how to get a full locale string from KLocale
<amichair> they have a splitLocale, but I don't see an inverse :-(
<amichair> of course, we can always hack around it by just hardcoding a backup search for ".UTF-8"
<JontheEchidna> ugly, but better than a crash I suppose
<amichair> I don't think that's related
<amichair> one problem is the crash, something is obviously messed up in the strings
<amichair> the other, once the crash is solved, is to display the correct language and not the default (i.e. not to miss it because of the .UTF-8 extension)
<amichair> at least that's how it sounds
<amichair> JontheEchidna: btw, did u manage to recreate bug #545927 ? it's quite strange.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545927 in software-properties "Can not open the Edit Software Sources window from KPackageKit " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545927
<JontheEchidna> No, but I think apachelogger might have fixed an l10n bug with software-propeties the other day. Maybe it could be the same one?
<apachelogger> I did?
<amichair> don't think so,as the code in question doesn't use any of the i18n helper methods
<apachelogger> I have but one thing to say
<apachelogger> python--
<amichair> but it's strange, since the bad line is: text = _("%s updates") % self.distro.id
<amichair> and self.distro.id is supposed to be 'Ubuntu'
<amichair> yet somehow - can't decode byte 0xd0 in position 0
<amichair> how on earth did 0xd0 get there?
<apachelogger> it is the python
<apachelogger> I tell you
<apachelogger> it will be xploding!
<apachelogger> kubotu: google gator vs. python
<kubotu> Results for gator vs. python: 1. State: Gator vs. python ends in gory draw: http://www.sptimes.com/2005/10/06/State/Gator_vs_python_ends_.shtml | 2. Gator-guzzling python comes to messy end - Science- msnbc.com: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9600151/ | 3. Photo in the News: Python Bursts After Eating Gator (Update): http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/10/1006_051006_pythoneatsgator.html
<amichair> I think I've seen it before... the horror
<Riddell> hi glatzor, have you compiled the new packagekit version?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: can u pls remind me how to restart the notifier after a crash?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: kded4; kcmshell kcmkded, then from that kcm tick the "Notification Helper" checkbox and hit start
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks, I'm setting up a dev env, will try to fix it (just need to remember how :-) )
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<amichair> JontheEchidna: and what kdelibs should I install?
<JontheEchidna> I'm not sure I follow
<JontheEchidna> normal setup should be fine
<amichair> "The program kcmshell is currently not isntalled..."
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> amichair: kcmshell4
<JontheEchidna> sorry 'bout that
<amichair> it suggests kdelibs4c2a, should I go for that?
<amichair> I remember needing kdelibs5 for something
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I got the command wrong. should be kcmshell4 rather than kcmshell
<amichair> ah, nice
<amichair> that works ootb
<amichair> and the build command had a cmake prefix in it, iirc?
<amichair> oh wait, this was all in a readme file somewhere...
<amichair> or rather, right here :-)
<amichair> sorry for wasting ur time ;-)
<nixternal> good morning
<amichair> hey nixternal, I'm looking at ur notifier crash - can u pls check what locale/lang ur machine is set to?
<nixternal> en_US
<amichair> no UTF-8 anywhere?
<nixternal> en_US.UTF-8
<amichair> ok cool, thanks
<amichair> JontheEchidna: still some build problems... what other packages do I need to build? I got cmake, build-essential
<JontheEchidna> amichair: sudo apt-get build-dep kubuntu-notification-helper
<amichair> JontheEchidna: how convenient!
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that command is sweet
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: It just gives me a black screen with the blinking white bar in the upper left
<nixternal> ofirk: you have mail
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I get the crash also with the test event from the spec... this indeed seems unrelated to utf8
<jjesse> nixternal: are we at the point that we can mark all bugs fixed in the lucid kubuntu docs package as fix released?
<nixternal> jjesse: did you not get a mass email last night? I uploaded a fixed package that closed out all but like 7
<jjesse> hrmm haven't read my bug mail yet
<jjesse> yes i did get a mass mail
<jjesse> will check my bugs that aren't marked fixed release and should be
<nixternal> yeah, i closed out ones i knew were fixed or previously marked Fix Committed
<apachelogger_> jtechidna: ping ping, did you look into patching akonadi?
<apachelogger_> nixternal: do we haz useful helpcenter already?
<nixternal> apachelogger_: there is no such thing as a useful helpcenter w/o rewriting it :p
<nixternal> it is as useful as it is going to get for 4.4, maybe that will change for 4.5, but I wouldn't hold my breath
<nixternal> ScottK: bug 550282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550282 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu-desktop should depend plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550282
<nixternal> I just LOL'd
<jtechidna> apachelogger_: last I remember, you were saying that pastebin haets teh patch0rz
<apachelogger_> :(
<apachelogger_> jtechidna: I also handed you a propzer patch :P
<nixternal> make plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo incompatible with plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo, therefor making it impossible to install one another over the other
<jtechidna> orly?
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kubuntu_01_fix_init.diff
<JontheEchidna> kk
<nixternal> propzer? is that a new virus we are putting into Kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> but, as it turns out I can't upload akonadi :(
<nixternal> who needs akonadi anyways
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger_> OH DEAR
<JontheEchidna> need spons0rz
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> I cant upload and cant push :P
<apachelogger_> one might say I locked myself out ;)
<nixternal> sounds like a personal problem
<nixternal> what did you do, lose your gpg key and ssh key?
<nixternal> and LP password and username
<apachelogger_> yes :(
<nixternal> did you forget everything we taught you?
<apachelogger_> actually I sold all that crap
<nixternal> hahaha
<apachelogger_> made some 2k
<jjesse> that seems like a lot to loose
<jjesse> only 2k?
<apachelogger_> only?
<apachelogger_> that wasnt even 1mib of data
<apachelogger_> so
<apachelogger_> is it just me or is lucid on intel graphics just slow?
<apachelogger_> or is it the netbook thingy that lags the shit out of plasma?
<apachelogger_> or am I imagining things?
<apachelogger_> *shrug*
 * nixternal has intel graphics and it isn't any slower than anything else that has run on this machine
<nixternal> though I don't think it is any faster either
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> the netbook search and launch or what it is called is so laggy I could go all HCI about it
<apachelogger_> then again that beast is as buggy as plasma in general
<apachelogger> and that netbook window management stuff makes me wanna cry
<nixternal> oh, netbook is whicked slow on my dell mini 10v
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> also for some reason Xorg seems to be constantly using 10-20% of the cpu
<nixternal> but so is ubuntu and everything else I have tried on it
<nixternal> i am just used to my laptop and desktop which are much faster
 * JontheEchidna pbuilds
<apachelogger> according to a friend ubuntu's netbook stuff runs somewhat decent on an old eeepc
<JontheEchidna> of course everybody knows Arch is just so much faster ;P
<apachelogger> whereas on kubuntu at least the netbook ui is crap
 * apachelogger will switch to chakra or whatever it is called anyway
<apachelogger> first item on my todo: change name
<apachelogger> worse than grml's release names
<apachelogger> so
<JontheEchidna> I'd never switch to Arch or the derivatives, because they don't have dbg packages :(
<apachelogger> if kmail's server config stuff was any more inconsitent, unintuitive and crappy I would actually use thunderbird
<JontheEchidna> self-compiling crap for dbg purposes == might as well be running Gentoo
<apachelogger> at some point this will all be too much and I will have to rant all day long
<apachelogger> that is so not good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but gentoo doesnt have no chakra
<larsivi> in lucid, I have akonadi reporting some errors at startup, and the plasma runner widget disappearing after a short while - known bugs, or should I be off to report?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> there is a report about one particular error at akonadi startup
<apachelogger> course I do not know if that is what you are talking about
<apachelogger> ohhhhhh.... and that UI feedback in kmail
<larsivi> 'k
<apachelogger> larsivi: that said, bad timing on that question
 * apachelogger is rather pissed and goes poking some people via kopete
<larsivi> apachelogger: bad timing for you to answer? :)
<larsivi> apachelogger: did ubuntu fix kde translations yet? ;)
<apachelogger> in the name of darth vader!!!!!
<apachelogger> that window management in the netbook plasma freaks me out
<apachelogger> and that DDoS on freenode too
<apachelogger> can we please switch somewhere else?
<jjesse> i think netbook plasma takes a lot to get used to
<apachelogger> larsivi: dunno, I am going to chakra
<apachelogger> jjesse: no
<apachelogger> IT IS BROKEN
<apachelogger> the bar jumps around like a mad rabbit
<apachelogger> by default doesnt even fit the screen
<apachelogger> impossible to use without desktop effects
<apachelogger> the usage paradigm itself makes totally sense, yes takes getting used to, but makes sense
<apachelogger> but the implementation is just broken from what I see
<JontheEchidna> Could somebody sponsor http://jmthomas.toniox.org/akonadi_1.3.1-0ubuntu2.dsc ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: can we please not label the netbook thingy stable?
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Die Anwendung »dget« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können es durch folgende Eingabe installieren:
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> _die_ anwendung -> _es_ installieren
<apachelogger> that is so wrong
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can we please do something about all that crappyness? :'(
<apachelogger> this is way too depressing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no sprechen sie deustche :(
<apachelogger> not just that crappyness
<apachelogger> the crappyness all over the place
<apachelogger> the broken pim
<apachelogger> the borken desktop
<apachelogger> the broken translations
<apachelogger> the broken network
<Squt> apachelogger: if you think pim in 4.4 is broken, try trunk :P
<apachelogger> the broken akonadi
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that akonadi stuff needs more change btw\
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the called script is currently in mysql-server-5.1
<JontheEchidna> oh... bleh
<apachelogger> so in the long run the stuff needs to be split out into the -core package and in the short akonadi should at least depend on mysql-server-5.1
<apachelogger> Squt: the more brokenness the more akonadi the sooner it gets better, right?
<apachelogger> at least that was what I got told some time ago
<apachelogger> didnt quite work out ;)
 * Squt fails to parse that sentence
 * Sput too
<apachelogger> more akonadi implied less kaddressbook it seems
<Sput> well, for me (as a trunk users) it mains less kmail
<Sput> or, none
<apachelogger> Sput: then at least you do not have to poke around in its horrible config dialogs
<Sput> hm, those are a problem?
<Sput> the IMAP configuration is more or less usable
<Sput> now, if it'd work too, that'd be great
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> 5000 buttons from which none is selfexplaining
<verbalshadow> I worry about the different db being used in kde
<apachelogger> then you go and configure smtp
<apachelogger> 1. you cant configure a name, yet it is showing up in the list
<apachelogger> 2. buttons are all different
<apachelogger> 3. password does nto get autoremembered (imap does - the fuck?)
<apachelogger> ...
<Sput> it's all very broken
<apachelogger> well, if only it was improving :(
<Sput> there's tons of commits in kdepim, but it doesn't seem to get better
<Sput> now there's talk of not making it in time for 4.5
<Sput> so why the hell did they merge it into master already, if it's not nearly usable...
<Sput> s/master/trunk/
<apachelogger> *sigh*
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> if kmail was not crashing I could now read mails
<Sput> you could?
<Sput> ah, 4.4 :)
<apachelogger> considering Kubuntu releases this in one month...
<Sput> and then users have to stick with it for, what, 2 years?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> <apachelogger> ScottK: can we please not label the netbook thingy stable? <--- What does this mean?
<apachelogger> ScottK: that I do not think it is stable enough to call it stable
<ScottK> It's pretty stable for me.
<apachelogger> if stable == not crashy then yes
<nixternal> it is stable here as well
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then what do you mean?
<nixternal> what crashes are you getting?
<apachelogger> ScottK: usable
<nixternal> I can fire up and test really quick
<ScottK> apachelogger: Oh.  I find it quite usable.  I'm considering switching my laptop to it when I upgrade it to Lucid.
<apachelogger> oki
<ScottK> It's somewhat different, but that's not by accident.
<ScottK> There are some issues that could make it better, but it's pretty much what they set out to create.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna fixed one of the really annoying ones last week.
<neversfelde> are there translations for the netbook edition?
<neversfelde> ls
<neversfelde> sorry
<ScottK> neversfelde: Should be translated the same as desktop.
<ScottK> (in Lucid)
<ScottK> Karmic, it won't be.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> netbook just crashed on me :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh?
<neversfelde> mhh, it is all english here
<DarkwingDuck> still having trouble with the plymouth theme
<nixternal> wow, the openDesktop widget actually works...I just found a shitload of people in my area
<nixternal> except nothing shows up in the friends thing
<nixternal> and messages is just insane, it takes up way to much space
 * DarkwingDuck yells at his laptop
<nixternal> i will laugh if your laptops opens up the cdrom tray and smacks you across the face
<amichair> JontheEchidna: fixed the crash, is there an open bug in lp to mention in changelog?
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<JontheEchidna> amichair: nope, no LP bug
<ScottK> apachelogger: According to notmart my biggest netbook usability bug (the panel jumping around when windows change due to the app switcher changing size) is fixed in trunk and he's going to backport it to 4.4.
<ScottK> I'll cherry pick that one when I see it.
<jjesse> ScottK: how different is kubuntu netbook edition vs the netbook reference platform or whatever it is called?
<ScottK> jjesse: The reference is based on KDE trunk, not 4.4.  Within that limitation very little.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I see this decision being more of writing up things we already know, not changing anything ( -meeting)
<ScottK> Could be.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I understand, we should get more of folks around here to get active in ircteam
<Tm_T> like, yourself
<ScottK> Not really interested.
<ScottK> I've got plenty of other ways to volunteer my time.
<neversfelde> now netbook edition is german, seems that you have to switch system language and not only add german in systemsettings
<Tm_T> then some others
<Tm_T> I don't remember to mention everything here too, unfortunately
<Tm_T> I actually expect channel maintainers to be in the ML, because there's all the important discussion is
<jjesse> how much work is involved in the ircteam?  if not a lot i guess i could do it?
<Tm_T> jjesse: it's matter of following ML and stuff and react if there's something that touches us
<Tm_T> jjesse: I'm too "in" to notice what interests others
<jjesse> Tm_T: if we need more kubunut members i gues i can give it a try for awhile
<Tm_T> jjesse: just join the ML, it's not very busy, that should do it mostly
<jjesse> Tm_T: ok will do, linky?
<Tm_T> ummm, was it ubuntu-irc@ ... one moment have to dig some browser
<Tm_T> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-irc
<Tm_T> jjesse: also #ubuntu-irc
<Tm_T> jjesse: archives are worth reading
<jjesse> ok thanks
<Tm_T> jjesse: if you need any help, don't be afraid to ask
<jjesse> Tm_T: i won't, joined mailing list, joined channel
<Tm_T> jjesse: thanks (:
<nixternal> oi oi
<ofirk> nixternal: I got it, thanks
<sgh_> Hi! Can nyone confirm that "strace -T -e poll konsole" includes a 800 ms delay in one of the poll system-calls
<ScottK> sgh_: Using Karmic, the most I got was 0.301916.
<sgh_> ScottK: Yeah .... I'm talking latest lucid. It was ok in beta1 but now with current updates is has suddenly rised.
<neversfelde> I do not know, what I did there, but the highest is 0.935320 here
<sgh_> neversfelde: that is quite long I think.
<neversfelde> sgh_: I'll paste the rest of the output
<sgh_> neversfelde: my output is here : http://pastebin.com/R2CN3zWR
<neversfelde> sgh: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/138
<neversfelde> looks quite similiar
<sgh> neversfelde: exactly
<apacheloggerTwo> I almost didnt find the # on a german keyboard layout :D
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: ping
<sgh> neversfelde: I have tried the same on a somewhat faster pc, and it did not make much difference.
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: pong
<sgh> neversfelde: I will create a trace of beta1
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: I am on latest netbook live - started ubiquity - it is now at first page doing absoluely nothign cpu usage going from 30 to 40 %
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: thats unfortunate :(
<shtylman> I will look into that
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: can I debug this somehow
<apacheloggerTwo> while i am here
<shtylman> um
<apacheloggerTwo> with my german kbd layout ÖD
<apacheloggerTwo> :D even
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> first page being?
<shtylman> the intro pagae with language selection?
<apacheloggerTwo> aye
<shtylman> hmm
<shtylman> you could check /var/log/installer/debug
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: I could swtch through and see how that changes the situation
<shtylman> and see if there is anything that looks like an error
<apacheloggerTwo> ScottK, nixternal: btw, dell inspiron mini getting between 15 and 20 % cpu usage from x :(
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: only qt ibus stuff
<shtylman> hm
<apacheloggerTwo> someone should look into that too :/
<shtylman> na..I think that is ok
<shtylman> I will need to profile the installer again... see where it is spending its time
<shtylman> does it progress past the first page at all?
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: yep it is progressing to timzone selection
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: btw, I find the time zone selection confusing if there is only one
<shtylman> so beside the cpu the install goes fine?
<ScottK> He didn't get to the user question yet.
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: only one?
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: yeah, just very slow, probably because of the usage
<shtylman> I see
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: selecing country austria
<apacheloggerTwo> austria only got one zone
<apacheloggerTwo> so time zone selection offers austria
<shtylman> hm
<shtylman> strange
<shtylman> I wonder if that bug exists in the gtk installer
<shtylman> is austria supposed to only have one zone?
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: switching from timezone to keyboard took quite a bit
<shtylman> I see
<apacheloggerTwo> in general UI is incredibly unresponsive
<apacheloggerTwo> takes long enough for the UI to notice that I moved the mouse ontop of a botton, so that I notice the UI doesnt notice
<shtylman> I thought we had fixed this ... but apparently another problem has surfaced...
<apacheloggerTwo> if that makes any sense ÖD
<apacheloggerTwo> :D
<apacheloggerTwo> well, in general everything takes very long
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: not as bad as with the beta1 image though
<sgh> neversfelde: this is from a beta1 on another pc. http://pastebin.com/P1diegiy
<apacheloggerTwo> there are some weird translations around
<neversfelde> sgh: I have no idea about this
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: k... I will have to check that out... as I knew it .. the cpu stuff was good.. but I guess not
<shtylman> we might have another runaway loop somewhere
<sgh> neversfelde: Me neither
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: does the kde ui share 100% strings with the gtk one
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: yea
<shtylman> except in like 1 or 2 strings
<shtylman> but otherwise, yea
<apacheloggerTwo> when quitting it asks me whether I want to quit
<shtylman> k
<sgh> neversfelde: the same thin happenens also for dolphin and systemsettings.
<apacheloggerTwo> the button that probablz is supposed to state that I really want to
<apacheloggerTwo> is the question again
<shtylman> ?
<apacheloggerTwo> argh
<apacheloggerTwo> sec
<apacheloggerTwo> qwerty
<apacheloggerTwo> yay
<apacheloggerTwo> sensible kbd layout :D
<shtylman> heh
<apacheloggerTwo> hm
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: at start I get placeholders in the strings
<shtylman> ahh yes
<apacheloggerTwo> maybe UI showing should be delayed or something
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: that is a bug... I need to fix that
<apacheloggerTwo> looks weird :D
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: bug: 540202
<shtylman> #540202
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: http://imagebin.ca/upload.php
<shtylman> ?
<apacheloggerTwo> despite it being german ... I doubt a button with a question mark doesnt give the right hint
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: left most button says "Quit installation?"
<shtylman> I think you pasted the wrong link :)
<apacheloggerTwo> oh
<shtylman> but yea... I get what you mean
<apacheloggerTwo> http://imagebin.ca/view/xwM5Gi7.html
<shtylman> thats a bug against the translation
<shtylman> not sure if the english version has a ? as well
<shtylman> but that would be a bug there too imho
<apacheloggerTwo> if only I could switch to english
<apacheloggerTwo> oh
<apacheloggerTwo> I can ^^
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: also that dialog does not look like a kdialog, while I do think it should be a kdialog for consistency reasons :)
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: k.. I will try to see if I can make it a kdialog :)
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: that question mark business is a bug in english too
<shtylman> yea... I figured
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: can you file a bug fir the should be kdialog thing :) will give me a reason to change the ui
<shtylman> this late in the cycle
<apacheloggerTwo> if launchpad would let me login :/
<shtylman> and go ahead and assign it to me :)
<shtylman> haha nice
<apacheloggerTwo> ah, third time is a charm :D
<amichair> JontheEchidna: there's a Reese's peanut butter cup waiting for u at lp:~amichai2/kubuntu-notification-helper/fixes
<apparle> has the bootscreen been modified in kubuntu
<apparle> Imean lucid
<apacheloggerTwo> ScottK: dont know if that is related to the resize bug, which btw is a showstopper, but at least on first start stuff in the panel is overlapping
<amichair> apparle: yes, and it's still not finished
<apacheloggerTwo> ScottK: new desktop files do not get added to the search & start thingy
<apparle> amichair: is it there in beta
<apacheloggerTwo> also it does not update shown desktop files
<ScottK> apachelogger: They do on restart.
<apacheloggerTwo> which for example means that after running the firefox installer the entry will still say browser installer et all
<amichair> apacheloggerTwo: I'm not sure, but if you're seeing 'ubuntu', or text-mode stuff, etc. - then yes.
<amichair> oops
<amichair> apparle: I'm not sure, but if you're seeing 'ubuntu', or text-mode stuff, etc. - then yes.
<amichair> apacheloggerTwo: (sorry, someone took ur autocomplete prefix :-P)
<apacheloggerTwo> as mad as sparta :P
<apacheloggerTwo> amichair: happens to me all the time though ;)
<apacheloggerTwo> so no worries
<apparle> amichair: I have not tried beta yet.... but I was asking becoz in the old one... the computer used to take about 15 sec more to boot if the "quiet splash" was not removed in the grub
<ScottK> apachelogger: You can join #plasma-netbook and give feedback direct to upstream.
<amichair> apacheloggerTwo: yeah, like that apacheloggerOne dude... what's up with him?
<apacheloggerTwo> ScottK: wanna compile a list first
<ScottK> Right.
<apacheloggerTwo> actually one should conduct a HE on that thing :P
<apacheloggerTwo> its small things, but they make it very diffcult to use
<apacheloggerTwo> like that not updating of desktop files
<apacheloggerTwo> that is a major issue to regular folks I imagine
 * amichair wonders how much of his long KNR preview usability rant was fixed since then...
<maco> apacheloggerTwo: conduct a HE?
<apacheloggerTwo> a heuristic evaluation
<apacheloggerTwo> I suppose that is the fancy name one uses ^^
<apacheloggerTwo> amichair: might be worth revisiting and poking upstream with that too
<amichair> apacheloggerTwo: sure thing. I opened bugs in kde for everything, but poking never hurts. unless it's with an icepick.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: :D
<apacheloggerTwo> lol
<apacheloggerTwo> shtylman: bug 550466 and bug 550472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550466 in ubiquity "Misleading string in quit dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550472 in ubiquity "KDE UI: quit dialog should be a KDialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550472
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any idea how plasma-desktop updates for new desktop files?
<ScottK> Maybe you could push the for netbook like you did the startup thing?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: like when you install new plasmoids?
<apacheloggerTwo> JontheEchidna: no in the menu
<apacheloggerTwo> I think the search and start thingy would need to attach to a signal emitted by ksycoca or something
<shtylman> apacheloggerTwo: thanks
<JontheEchidna> dunno. My previous fix was made because I just so happened to have implemented a Plasma::Wallpaper and knew how that sorta thing works
<apacheloggerTwo> ScottK: do you want a different plasmoid setup?
<apacheloggerTwo> ScottK: also, the netbook image came up with focus on the plasmoids and not the starter
<ScottK> apachelogger: I didn't look at it lately.
<ScottK> Probably
<apacheloggerTwo> so I had to search for the installer :)
<ScottK> I thought that got fixed.
 * ScottK looks at shtylman.
<apacheloggerTwo> well, IMHO we should just stick an installer plasmoid on the page
<apacheloggerTwo> probably also looks better than focuson the starter :)
<ScottK> Before it was in favorites on the search and launch page.
<apacheloggerTwo> it still is
<ScottK> It's supposed to start on search and launch now.
<apacheloggerTwo> that doesnt happen
<ScottK> So if it does, that should be fine.
<ScottK> OK.  That's the thing to fix then.
 * ScottK thought Riddell told him that was done.
<apacheloggerTwo> I would still opt for throwing it on the plasmoid screen and leave the focus there ;)
<apacheloggerTwo> uh, there is a problem
<apacheloggerTwo> ScottK: I cant shutdown or reboot :S .. the appropriate widget is overlapped by the clock
 * apacheloggerTwo is locked in ^^
<ScottK> Touching the power button should do it.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: as for bug #545927, if u figure out how to recreate it, I'd be happy to fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545927 in software-properties "Can not open the Edit Software Sources window from KPackageKit " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545927
<sgh> Riddell: Where can I get  kdelibs5_4.4.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<apachelogger> ScottK: like in the old days :)
<apachelogger> amichair: just install russian and run sp in russian
<ryanakca> rgreening: Is 4.4.2 done or do you still have things that need doing?
<apachelogger> amichair: that should get you there I suppose
<apachelogger> oh we are already at 4.4.2?
<amichair> apachelogger: that's what I've been trying to do... first got a few ubiquity crashes, not languages don't install (freezes) :-(
<sgh> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/550000 is problably related to the build dependency bum in ubuntu2. ubuntu1 does not have the slowdown.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550000 in kdebase "konsole/systemsettings/dolphin starts up slowly" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> amichair: you dont have lucid yet?
<amichair> apachelogger: my desktop is running servers and stuff, so I try to keep it stable and minimize restarts etc. I do the dirtier dev work on virtualbox.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> amichair: well if you have a lucid vm then just install the russian lang packs ;)
<amichair> but I can't get a lucid to install with languages. neither from ubiquity (crash) nor system settings (freeze).
<apachelogger> sgh: the change from ubuntu1 to ubuntu2 was reverted in ubuntu3 so ubuntu3 == ubuntu1
<apachelogger> amichair: you know what I always do in situations like this?
<apachelogger> python-- :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma python
<kubotu> karma for python: -1
<apachelogger> now that is not that bad
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 238
<apachelogger> <3 c
<amichair> lol
<Tm_T> kubotu: karma tm_t
<kubotu> tm_t has neutral karma
<Tm_T> ...
<apachelogger> Tm_T--
<apachelogger> oh that reminds me on back in the days in #amarok ^^
<Tm_T> indeed
 * apachelogger did worry a lot less back then :(
<Tm_T> no more -300 or anything ):
<apachelogger> ^^
<Tm_T> apachelogger: me too, too much * these days
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger opens a bottle of wine
<sgh> apachelogger: does not seem like is based on /usr/share/doc/kdelibs5/changelog.Debian.gz
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> sgh: why is that reported against kdebase if the bug is in kdelibs? :P
<apachelogger> oh damn, forgot to check something on the live image -.-
<sgh> apachelogger: oh year ..... will change that. I know more now than when I reported the bug ..... thanks for noticing.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ping
<neversfelde> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> neversfelde: KDE 4.4.2 is up?
<sgh> apachelogger: do you know how to change the "affects" to kdelibs5 ?
<apachelogger> sgh: alraedy did ... you would change to kde4libs
<apachelogger> there is a button left of the bar that shows the package
<apachelogger> well, not in my konqueror
<apachelogger> BUT IN THEORY ^^
<sgh> apachelogger: heh heh .....
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no, it is not finished, yet. kdegraphics, kdeedu and kdemultimedia missing. kdebindings FTBFS. lex79 knows more, I think
<apachelogger> neversfelde: well, I cant help, but please prevent whoever uploads 4.4.2 to lucid does not upload l10n
<apachelogger> I am going to roll the l10n packages from the new packaging branch I created
<sgh> apachelogger: the button is there.... but invisible .... :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: just returned from a vacation, so I am not up to date, but I think rgreening coordinates this release
<apachelogger> sgh: well, see, it is there, you just didn't see it :P
<apachelogger> not konqueror's fault :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> sgh: I do not see how the presented changes could cause such a problem
<apachelogger> rgreening: pingy
<sgh> apachelogger: no nut upgrading kdelibs on the livecd makes the problem appear
<apachelogger> no nut upgrading?
<sgh> apachelogger: also downgrading to kdelibs5 4.4.1 ubuntu1 makes the problem go away on my local installation. I'm missing kdelibs5_4.4.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb to be sure .
<apachelogger> sgh: so the problem could also be in ubuntu3?
<sgh> apachelogger: sorry .... Upgrading to kdelibs5 4.4.1 ubuntu3
<apachelogger> that is something to work with
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I mentioned it here [22:45:46] <apachelogger> neversfelde: well, I cant help, but please prevent whoever uploads 4.4.2 to lucid does not upload l10n
<neversfelde> [22:46:02] <apachelogger> I am going to roll the l10n packages from the new packaging branch I created
<neversfelde> sorry
<apachelogger> also those changes look much more like hey could cause this
<neversfelde> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging#preview
<sgh> apachelogger: the problem is definetly in ubuntu3. It is not in ubuntu1. Now I need a ubuntu2 deb to try out,
<apachelogger> sgh: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.4.1-0ubuntu2/+build/1555001
<apachelogger> at the bottom you can find the ubuntu2 debs
<amichair> the website looks messed up on a small screen (e.g. vm) - and that's what the release notes on ubiquity's welcome page points to
<sgh> apachelogger: thanks .... will try it out.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: thx
<ryanakca> amichair: as in http://www.kubuntu.org ?
<amichair> ryanakca: I believe so. the hammer gets wrapped over, and the content remains off the screen to the right (but one can't scroll it either). In konqueror, at least.
<sgh> apachelogger: ubuntu2 has the issue too. So it must be the libdbusmenu change in ubuntu2 that messed it up.
<apachelogger> I really dont see how :(
<sgh> apachelogger: how do I find the bzr branch for kde4libs ?
<apachelogger> konsole/systemsettings/dolphin should not use the dbus class
<apachelogger> sgh: lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<sgh> apachelogger: thanks...
<sgh> apachelogger: how does it relate to lp:ubuntu/kde4libs ?
<apachelogger> sgh: that is the merged branch, we work on packaging-only branch
<apachelogger> so the kubuntu-members only contains the debian dir
<amichair> ryanakca: I noticed this when popping a livecd image into a fresh virtualbox, opening ubiquity from the desktop, and clicking 'release notes'. the default appearance makes for a bad impression.
<ryanakca> amichair: OK
<sgh> apachelogger: ok ...
<rgreening> ping apachelogger
<apachelogger> rgreening: you are coordinating 4.4.2 packaging?
<rgreening> apachelogger: ya, and Riddell told me about the translation stuff for you
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> ok :)
<apachelogger> thx :)
<rgreening> np. Ill make sure its left for ya :P
 * apachelogger needs to get some karma ;) ;) ;)
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> meh, linkedin doesnt like my isp
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you'll look into those mysql packaging changes for akonadi?
<DarkwingDuck> ARRRG. Every friggen tutorial out there for tablets is for gnome.
<apachelogger> ...if I had a tablet... :P
 * apachelogger thinks we should switch off apport in dev cycles
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'm logging everything that I'm doing and *hopfully* build an installer for KDE for all of this stuff I'm doing.
<DarkwingDuck> It's kinda annoying doing everything from scratch
<apachelogger> :/
<DarkwingDuck> not to mention I'm not a programmer just a doc guy and I'm slightly confused on the backend of all of this... But I'm learning by smashing my head into walls till I figure it out
<DarkwingDuck> kcm tablet is ok for setting up the tablet settings but, for buttons on the screen and the rotation is buggering
<maco> any kaddressbook users who use lucid around?
<maco> ever have where clicking on a name in your address book doesnt display its info in the far-right pane and double clicking it shows all blank--even though the .vcf associated with address book is full of info and it is displaying the name/image in the list just fine (but not in the edit view)?
<sgh> apachelogger: hmm ... bzr bd fails to get tarball "Trying to run get-orig-source rule failed". Any hints ?
<apachelogger> sgh: the branch probably already expects 4.4.2
<apachelogger> so you need to roll back to a the last revision featuring 4.4.1
<sgh> apachelogger: ok .... how do I checkout a specific version with bzr ?
<apachelogger> bzr help checkout ;)
<sgh> apachelogger: heh heh rtfm ...
<apachelogger> sgh: well, I dont know either, so either I go read bzr help checkout or you do it :P
<apachelogger> so yes
<apachelogger> RTFM
<apachelogger> GDI
<apachelogger> :P
<sgh> :D ....
<sgh> apachelogger: damn .... I don't get how it figures out it hass to fetch 4.4.2
<apachelogger> sgh: via the changelog
<sgh> apachelogger: realy . .... thanks ... knifty.
<DarkwingDuck> Note to self... plasma-netbook HATES screen rotation
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose for a dance
 * Nightrose dances through the channel with apachelogger
<neversfelde> rock it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: dont you also think that this channel is way too unsocial?
<Nightrose> totally
<apachelogger> way too much focused on producitivy
<apachelogger> no fun at all
<Nightrose> we need some lounge chairs
<Nightrose> and drinks
<Nightrose> and music
<apachelogger> kubotu: quit
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<apachelogger> kubotu: order lounge chairs
<apachelogger> kubotu: order drinks
<apachelogger> kubotu: order music
 * apachelogger thinks that the whole order plugin needs to be done in assembly language ;)
<kubotu> sup, apachelogger :)
 * kubotu slides lounge chairs down the bar to apachelogger
 * kubotu slides drinks down the bar to apachelogger
 * kubotu slides music down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> neversfelde: how was vacation btw?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Stau everywhere :)
<apachelogger> uh :D
<apachelogger> where did you go?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I visited my parents in Holstein
<apachelogger> oh, quite the distance
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I hope you enjoyed the visit :)
 * Riddell puts himself into a lounge chair
<neversfelde> apachelogger: the dog ate my Kubuntu CD, otherwise it was nice :)
<apachelogger> nothing is more important than a well rested dev ... hence I am so useless ;)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: lol :D
<apachelogger> one might assume that if all fails we can still opt to sell Kubuntu as dog food :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: hai!
<Riddell> apachelogger: hailte
<neversfelde> he would also eat Fedora and Suse I suppose
<apachelogger> well, they do not know that, do they? ;)
<neversfelde> time to sleep, gn8
<apachelogger> nini neversfelde
 * apachelogger needs to go to some social interaction lecture ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is life in the north?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I suppose we also need candle light
<Riddell> I am now a qualified Advanced Whitewater Safety and Rescue person
<Riddell> if you get stuck in a waterfall, I'm here to help
<apachelogger> Oo
<shtylman> nice :)
 * apachelogger must google that
<Nightrose> Riddell: !!!
<Nightrose> sounds exciting :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes - candles are a must
<apachelogger> Riddell: cool, congrats
<nixternal> we need a qualified "Kick the design team in the ass already on the font" person
<Riddell> exciting, but cold, rivers are mostly snowmelt currently and swimming in them is not warm
<nixternal> yeah, if you were to fall in the water today around here, I will call for help
<apachelogger> brrr, cold rivers
<apachelogger> no saving for me, I'll stay inside and dance with Nightrose ^^
<Nightrose> good choice i must say ;-)
 * apachelogger notes that Nightrose is always the right choice :)
<Nightrose> awwww :D
<apachelogger> well, you know, nixternal doesn't like me enough to dance with me, and Riddell must save people stuck in a waterfall, so the only option left is Nightrose
<apachelogger> sad but true :P
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> maybe shtylman could bribed, since I have reported two bugs today
 * apachelogger never gets beyond one report/day usuallay ;)
<shtylman> heh
 * claydoh would offer to dance with apachelogger but does not want to embarass him with claydoh's awful moves
<claydoh> ie he hasn't got any
<nixternal> apachelogger: you're right, I don't like you, I wuv you
<apachelogger> if quassel had kde emoticon support I would make a heart using <3 now, but it does not :P
<apachelogger> Sput: thanks for nothing :P
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger lets Nightrose rest a bit and takes claydoh to teach him some moves
<claydoh> weee
<claydoh> last time I busted a move was 1985, no joke
<apachelogger> claydoh: how come?
<claydoh> I suck, and I just never could get into it - extreme shyness and missing self-confidence
<claydoh> nowadays it is my shear girth that keeps me from making a fool of myself :)
<claydoh> and I married a non-dancer as well :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: that explains it then :)
 * apachelogger is also not very good at dancing
<apachelogger> but it is fun :D
<apachelogger> kubotu: translate en de girth
<kubotu> worldlingo failed to provide a translation
<apachelogger> omg!
<claydoh> girth = width, or thickness
<claydoh> ie im a fatty :)
<apachelogger> ah :)
<apachelogger> that is no excuse :P
<claydoh> no, it isn't most of the time. my mother was quite big, and was a great dancer
<apachelogger> that said, I am now down 40 kg in 14 months
<apachelogger> george michael got a new lover!
<apachelogger> omg
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-21
<afiestas> I'm trying to use Trunk in Kubuntu compiled by myself, and I'm getting an error I never had 
<afiestas> "Could not find mime types: " inode/directory ...
<afiestas> in fact, running kbuildsycoca I can see that almost any mimetype is recognized 
<afiestas> (image/jpeg for instance :/)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ similar reports with Neon maybe?
<claydoh> Daskreech: really really late pong
<Daskreech> claydoh: When did I ping you?
<Daskreech> Oh no I remember now I was checking if you had enough ops to ban sabdfl from the chan
<claydoh> 1;24 am est, in the midlle of th sab dl's connection issue
<claydoh> heh
<Daskreech> Was really really annoying
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> Quintasan: if the slideshow was full screen it would mean people who get bored can't start up a web browser and do something else
<nigelb> heh
<Riddell> yay, mobile arm images http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Riddell> first time those have built in about two months
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the slideshow should just be replaced with a web browser whenever intarwebs is avaialble ;)
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.4.1-beta-1
<Riddell> apachelogger: how come you didn't merge https://code.launchpad.net/~goelkunal/kdelibs/debian/+merge/51994 directly?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 51994 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer crash" [Undecided,Invalid]
<apachelogger> Riddell: I found that upstream and packaged it :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have a paticular interest in not using openGL?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, recursive symbol resolution ... inshort: plasma-mobile loaded libgl at runtime due to libplasma making it impossible to start with --opengl ... long version: anything that linked against libplasma would load libgl at runtime as libplasma was linking against it, this was causing a symbol clash at runtime as both libgl and libgles were loaded essentially breaking usage of QtOpenGL in all applications that link against libplasma
<apachelogger> plasma-mobile can now use opengl on the n900, not that one would want to do that as I got horrible rendering bugs with it *shrug*
<ari-tczew> debfx: how do you get upload access for libgadu?
<debfx> ari-tczew: it's in the kubuntu package set
<ari-tczew> debfx: aha ok
<ari-tczew> debfx: thanks ;))
<debfx> ari-tczew: you're welcome
<debfx> Riddell: kubuntu-mobile doesn't have any dependencies/recommends
<ari-tczew> debfx: where can I find kubuntu package set list?
<debfx> ari-tczew: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers#List%20of%20Packages
<Riddell> revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-at-spi
<Riddell> debfx: hmm, that's curious
<c2tarun_> hi.
<c2tarun> are there any other packages like amarok, whose newer version is available? How can I check the list of packages whose newer version is available?
<Riddell> c2tarun: rekonq release candidate
<Riddell> c2tarun: watch out for announcements on planet, kde-apps.org and elsewhere
<c2tarun> Riddell: thanks :) I'll look into it
<c2tarun> a patch failed to apply because there is a slight change in a file. should I update the patch so that it applies properly?
<Riddell> c2tarun_: yes
<Riddell> you can do  quilt push -f  
<Riddell> then edit the broken files 
<Riddell> then quilt refresh
<c2tarun_> Riddell: well I deleted that patch and created a new patch of same name with same changes in same file. is it wrong?
<Riddell> that should be ok
<c2tarun_> Riddell: here is the diff b/w two debian folders http://paste.kde.org/7799/ please take a look
<Riddell> c2tarun_: looks ok
<c2tarun_> Riddell: can you upload it?
<Riddell> c2tarun_: got the whole source package for me?
<Riddell> c2tarun_: did you check for any new files?
<c2tarun_> Riddell: looking
<Riddell> c2tarun_: is it working for you?
<c2tarun_> not tried, wait let me install it.
<c2tarun_> Riddell: sorry gotta go :( I'll test it and ping you when I'll come back , thanks
<Riddell> hmm, needs less haste does that one
<Riddell> debfx: well I agree it's not creating dependencies but I don't know why
<highvoltage> FYI: KDE langpacks are breaking Edubuntu builds... again :) http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/natty/edubuntu-dvd/20110321/livecd-20110321-i386.out
<Riddell> highvoltage: see discussion with pitti in #u-d this morning
<highvoltage> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: iirc yofel fixed that using XDG_DATA_DIRS
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Fixed what?
<shadeslayer> <afiestas> "Could not find mime types: " inode/directory ...
<shadeslayer> that :)
<ScottK> Oh.  Great.
<ScottK> yuriy: Looking at http://lucidfox.org/p/2011/03/21/installation_report_my_mother you need to be tranlating Muon ....
<Riddell> debfx: ah, fixed it, typo in metapackage-map
<afiestas> shadeslayer: yes, I did (fix that) 
<shadeslayer> afiestas: and the issue still exsists?
<lucidfox> "With the USB, was there not a pop-up from the device notifier? Clicking on that should have giving a somewhat intuitive experience." <-- As I said, I changed the notification system to Colibri, the notify-osd clone
<afiestas> nope, the problem was mine, because I assumed that Kubuntu set a XDG_DATA_DIR (to /usr/)
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<afiestas> but as the standar says if not set, /usr/share is assumed, so Kubuntu doing it well
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> we had the same issue in Neon
<shadeslayer> afiestas: have a look at Neon's environment.rc ... should serve as a example to setup a dev env
<ScottK> lucidfox: That's not a knotify notification.  It still should have been there (I think).
<lucidfox> Hrm de hrm...
<agateau> ScottK: I think it was there, but the "open in file manager" entry is not immediatly visible,
<agateau> ScottK: you have to click the device to reveal it
<ScottK> Ah.
<agateau> ScottK: which is a bit stupid according to me, the choices should always be visible
<ScottK> lucidfox: I'd say that one's on you then for using a non-standard system that doesn't provide the expected functionality.
<ScottK> agateau: Perhaps.  I could imagine it might get unwieldy in some cases.  Not sure.
<agateau> ScottK: it is quite uncommon to plug multiple devices at once, isn't it? in the worse case the whole content could be made scrollable, but that would not happen a lot
<ScottK> agateau: Makes sense.  If only you knew an upstream KDE developer who could fix that in 4.7....
<agateau> ScottK: If only :)
<agateau> ScottK: one of those trendy shaps from #plasma maybe :)
<ScottK> Yep.
<txwikinger> Anybody ever use openvpn with knetwork manager?
<Riddell> no but new network management snapshot needing testing in my PPA https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+packages
<skfin> Its a trap.
<txwikinger> Riddell: haha
<txwikinger> You try to tell me the new snapshot does things the old one on maverick dose not?
<Riddell> txwikinger: mobile broadband things
<txwikinger> Riddell: I do not have mobile broadband
<txwikinger> I use vpn over wifi ;p
 * txwikinger wonders if the mobile broadband works on ipv6
 * tazz wonders how difficult would it be to port a kde3 app to kde4
 * tazz goes to rtfm
<\sh> txwikinger: when you setup tayga eventually ;) (NAT64 (ipv6 to ipv4 nat gatway software ;))
<Daskreech> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev-kde3): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2548 kB, installed size 6168 kB
<Daskreech> tazz: ^^^ there you go Test subject :)
<tazz> Daskreech, you mean porting qanta from kde3 to kde4 ?
<shadeslayer> someone was actually asking for that
<Daskreech> tazz: :)
<tazz> Daskreech, actually i was thinking of http://ekaia.org/blog/2011/03/21/small-applications-missing-in-kde-4/
<ScottK> tazz and Daskreech: There's a partially complete port of Quanta done already.  Somewhere in KDE svn/git.
<tazz> ScottK, thats interesting.
<ScottK> KDE4 version of Quanta would be seriously wonderful.
<Riddell> tazz: it's fiddly, needs the build system changed, the classes moved over to Qt 4 equivalents then lots of bugs fixed
<skfin> Indeed it would
<ScottK> The guy that was working on it just lacks time.
<Riddell> Quanta was waiting for kdevelop to be ready to port it to kdevplatform, I expect it's ready now
 * tazz thinks about looking into it.
<txwikinger> \sh: I have already a ipv6throughipv4 tunnel
<txwikinger> I do not need such a gateway
 * txwikinger 's servers are all fully ipv6 enabled
<Riddell> tazz: Quanta is not a small project and porting it to kdevplatform would be a big task
<Daskreech> Riddell: Kinda like the we should just Fork KDE3 and port it to Qt4 just to show Aaron crowd?
<txwikinger> Daskreech: You have too much time to waste
<Daskreech> txwikinger: how so?
<txwikinger> Forking KDE3 and porting it to Qt4?
<ScottK> Riddell: The aubergine should be gone from your debconf in ~105 minutes.
<Daskreech> txwikinger: I think it was SJVN who called for that on his blog
 * txwikinger would be happy if the everything would work without bugs in KDE4
<Daskreech> txwikinger: True of any software that has been touched in the last year
<Riddell> ScottK: no more fluffy ? :(
<ScottK> Riddell: You can set it yourself if you want, it's just not going to be default for us anymore.
<ScottK> Purple and Blue don't mix very well.
 * txwikinger wonders what ScottK statement really means
 * txwikinger hates those IO-lockups all the time
<ulysses> exit
<ulysses> wrong console :P
<Riddell>  /win 14
<Riddell> tsk
<c2tarun_> Riddell: I tried to install rekonq and here is what I got http://paste.kde.org/7805/ can you please take a look
<Riddell> c2tarun_: that's fine, run  apt-get -f install
<Daskreech> txwikinger: When do you get IO lockups?
<debfx> ScottK: imho we should keep the vtrgb change and only revert to the original newt-palette
<ScottK> debfx: I'm OK with that I suppose.  We should probably discuss it a bit and see what the consensus is.  As long as DI/Debconf/etc aren't purple, I'm happy.
<txwikinger> Daskreech: from swapping
<debfx> ScottK: ideally console-setup would install /etc/console-setup/vtrgb.vga as an alternative and k-d-s switches to it if /etc/vtrgb is in auto mode
<Daskreech> txwikinger: Swapping windows or the computer writing out to swap partition?
<ScottK> debfx: If only this had been coordinated before upload we might have something more sensible.
<txwikinger> computer writing out to swap partition
<ScottK> debfx: I don't mean to block improvements, I'd just like us to opt in to them (which we now have the chance to do)
<yofel> txwikinger: try to change the I/O scheduler to deadline instaed of cfq in /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler (for sda)
<yofel> that made swap a bit more usable on my notebook at least
<txwikinger> yofel: noop deadline [cfq]
<yofel> echo deadline into the file, cfq is the default (and currently selected)
<yofel> default on desktop at least
<steveire> milian wolff worked on quanta in GSoC I think
<txwikinger> yofel: I changed it.. will see if this helps
<c2tarun_> Riddell: rekonq installed succesfully but didnt run may be a problem in my chroot. http://paste.kde.org/7806/
<Riddell> yes, dbus foo
<Riddell> c2tarun_: want an ec2 machine?
<c2tarun_> Riddell: sure
<c2tarun> Riddell, sorry I got disconnected, is that ec2 machine ready?
<agateau> ScottK: lucidfox: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/d2fe2b20f0a1d13a3a38ba6f171d04e741022c3f
<lucidfox> Wow, that was fast :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: ubuntu@ec2-50-16-122-254.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<shadeslayer> ok so what would be the best return type for sending HTML data back? any ideas>
<shadeslayer> back as in back over the network
<c2tarun>  Riddell my connection seems to be too slow to check :( can you please run rekonq on ec2
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes lovely, working
<c2tarun> grt :)
<c2tarun> Riddell, I dont see any anouncement section on kde-apps.or
<c2tarun> Riddell, I dont see any anouncement section on kde-apps.org
<Riddell> c2tarun: the whole website is for announcing software
<Riddell> c2tarun: can you upload the rekonq packaging to that ec2 machine for me to upload to the archive?
<c2tarun> Riddell, sure. which files are necessary?
<Riddell> c2tarun: the .orig.tar.bz2, the .dsc and the .debian.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> oh c2tarun packaged rekonq? goody :D
<debfx> ScottK: we still have an aubergine grub screen :(
<shadeslayer> yeah ^^ :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: iirc apachelogger made it possible to have a blue screen
<Riddell> didn't harald have a change to that?
<shadeslayer> he did, but didn't commit anything
<ScottK> debfx: Rats.  Can you work with Kirkland on figuring it out?
<debfx> I had a quick look at it and think it needs some refactoring in grub
<Riddell> I do wonder if the colour of grub is really our greatest problem :)
<c2tarun> Riddell, done
<debfx> indeed it is :P
 * apachelogger has a kickass migraine
<ScottK> ah.  I missed you said grub.
<ScottK> That's different than Kirkland's thing.
<apachelogger> debfx: aha!
<apachelogger> debfx: indeed there is a brief moment of auberginess
<apachelogger> not particularly a showstopper for blueness though
<apachelogger> debfx: do you have a color ready?
 * apachelogger thinks his choice of blue is a bit too dark
<debfx> apachelogger: no I was relying on you for the color scheme :)
<apachelogger> lolz
<apachelogger> well, I can digg up mine eventually
<debfx> do you have a way to hook that into the grub config?
<apachelogger> hook?
<apachelogger> just drop in /etc/grub.d/ and make sure update-grub is triggered
<debfx> apachelogger: wouldn't that overwrite all the magic in /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme?
<apachelogger> debfx: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/06_kubuntu_theme
<debfx> apachelogger: it seems to call set_default_theme only if no background image is configured
<apachelogger> no background image on kyoubuntoo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the cmake var to include QNetworkInterface class?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I dont even know what that is
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qt_network includes I suppose
<apachelogger> or you just add qt_includes
<apachelogger> which is probably the better option anyway
<shadeslayer> it's there
<shadeslayer> i get : /home/shadeslayer/tmp/Presentateur/src/MainWindow.cpp:-1: error: undefined reference to `QHostAddress::QHostAddress(QHostAddress::SpecialAddress)'
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's also /home/shadeslayer/tmp/Presentateur/src/MainWindow.cpp:-1: error: undefined reference to `QNetworkInterface::allAddresses()'
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to link against it
<apachelogger> it = qtnetwork
<shadeslayer> yeah i'm adding target_link_libs 
<apachelogger> it.next() ^^
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<debfx> aha, yofel filed bug #696915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696915 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) "make it possible to configure grub background color in a usable way" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696915
<c2tarun> Riddell, well is my connection gone or that ec2 machine is switched off?
<Riddell> c2tarun: I turned if off, were you using it?
<c2tarun> Riddell, there was a package Qtiplot its new version is available, I thought to pack it.
<Riddell> c2tarun: hmm, sorry
<Riddell> want me to start another one?
<c2tarun> Riddell, noproblem :) if possible please start it, because its little big package on my connection it will take whole night.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: solved ... needed target_link_libs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: isn that what we said? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now there's a new issue my label gets cut off in the Layout >.>
<apachelogger> because you did not properly lay it out
<apachelogger> clearly
<Riddell> c2tarun: ubuntu@ec2-50-17-20-131.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/7825
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: couldnt you just commit and push stuff? :S
<shadeslayer> different project :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you really should be using foreach
<ScottK> Anyone updating bluedevil?
 * shadeslayer is having fun with QDbus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: easy solution is to activate wordwrap I suppose
 * Riddell is busy building RPMs on the build service
<shadeslayer> Riddell: O_O
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> usb-creator right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's the correct solution?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on what you want to do
 * apachelogger has too much a headache to read that code though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<c2tarun> its weird, I copied debian folder to new upstream version, on running quilt top I am getting message no patches upstream. How can it be possible?
<c2tarun> s/upstream/in series/
<kubotu> c2tarun meant: "its weird, I copied debian folder to new in series version, on running quilt top I am getting message no patches upstream. How can it be possible?"
<c2tarun> :/
<c2tarun> its weird, I copied debian folder to new upstream version, on running quilt top I am getting message no patches in series. How can it be possible?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: who of KDE is going to LT and would like to do a talk?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: my how to change your wallpaper talk got accepted, but I'll probably be @ UDS
<Nightrose> -.-
<Nightrose> idunno tbh
<Riddell> ooh, apachelogger is coming to UDS?
<Riddell> c2tarun: export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches  maybe?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: oh, actually, maybe I can do it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: LT?
<apachelogger> Riddell: if I get sponsorship for mon-wed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: talk is scheduled sat afternoon and I probably have an exam on friday afternoon
<apachelogger> if I take a late flight friday or a early one on saturday that might just work out
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: linuxtag
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actuall it is at noon ^^
 * apachelogger has reading problems from headache it seems
 * apachelogger better reads this tomorrow again
<apachelogger> Nightrose: in any case if you could watch out for someone to take the talk that would be swell
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> thx
<shadeslayer> ScottK: incoming ARM question for ya
<shadeslayer> someone from Nokia
<c2tarun> what is the meaning of this line? Hunk #1 succeeded at 18624 with fuzz 1 (offset 889 lines).
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Shoot.
 * shadeslayer picks up a gun and fires at apachelogger
<apachelogger> ouch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my aim is lousy
<shadeslayer> did it hit your ARM? :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: HorusHorrendus was supposed to ask the question, but i have no idea what happened .. /me checks #amarok
<yofel> c2tarun: part 1 of the patch was successfully applied. 18624 should be the line number it was applied to, 889 is the distance from the original line it was supposed to be applied to I think. No idea was fuzz is
<ScottK> OK.
<sheytan> Riddell ping
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The answer to most Qt on arm questions is "Remember Qreal = Double".
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<ScottK> err
<ScottK> =/!=
<HorusHorrendus> ScottK: well not Double/Real in our Lib ;)
<HorusHorrendus> what happened ... not much ... not sure if it is ARM or Meego what is the problem
<yofel> c2tarun: ah, fuzz: the top and bottom line in the patch context (the part before and after the lines that were patched) were ignored.
<yofel> c2tarun: see man patch
<rbelem> http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/2011/03/17/5-milhoes/
<rbelem> ops
<rbelem> wrong channel :-D
<ScottK> HorusHorrendus: What was the issue?
<HorusHorrendus> http://paste.kde.org/7832/
<HorusHorrendus> a mail we got from a Dev at Nokia
<HorusHorrendus> who wants to build my Library (atm used only by amarok 2.4.1) on Meego
<HorusHorrendus> he also made the error to don't see what I meant with BASE_PATH_OF_INSTALLATION
<c2tarun> yofel, ok I read the man page, what should I do in case of fuzz?
<HorusHorrendus> but the errors are really really strange ;)
<HorusHorrendus> ScottK: so if you have time, an experienced Builder for ARM would be cool to check our small Library out: https://github.com/ase23/libmygpo-qt
<HorusHorrendus> just clone and try to build under ARM
<yofel> c2tarun: nothing, as long as the patch applies you're good usually, It's just a warning that the file has changed very near your patch so it might be needed to update it sometime.
<ScottK> HorusHorrendus: That doesn't look like anything arm specific to me.
<ScottK> It'll probably be a couple of days before I have any time.  Ping me on Wed. if you still have it unresolved.
<HorusHorrendus> ScottK: well I also think it is Meego specific
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure it is.
<HorusHorrendus> shadeslayer was so eager to point me to you ;)
<shadeslayer> HorusHorrendus: well you said it was a ARM issue :P
<ScottK> apachelogger knows a bit about Meego stuff and he's got access to the arm boxes.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It is on arm, but it's not arm's fault I don't think.
<shadeslayer> s/was/might be
<shadeslayer> okay
<debfx> yofel, c2tarun: iirc quilt doesn't allow patches with fuzz, you need to manually refresh the patch
 * shadeslayer goes head banging against calligra and dbus
<c2tarun> debfx, I refreshed it.
<HorusHorrendus> well you don't need a ARM box ... you only need this CrossCompiler Scratchbox with QEMU and so on ...
<apachelogger> what is with me?
<apachelogger> are you draging me into work again?
 * apachelogger runs
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: always ;)
<yofel> debfx: ah, never had that case here before.
<debfx> c2tarun: then it wouldn't have fuzz and an offset
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: any idea what http://paste.kde.org/7832/ might be (MeeGo related, that Guy from Nokia tried to build my lib on MeeGo/ARM and failed)
<c2tarun> debfx, yup it resolved aftr that :)
<debfx> ah ok :)
<HorusHorrendus> a Nokia Dev who can't figure out why a Build doesn't work under MeeGo ... probably a good Idea they switched to Windows Phone 7 *ducks & runs*
<apachelogger>   mmap: No such device or address
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: sounds like the emulator is crapz
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mmap
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: we tried to tell him that ;) he says: "Scratchbox should be ok, at least everything else compiles fine and lib compiles in i486 target."
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: just that he is in the armv7 target
<apachelogger> and that requires emulation unless he actually runs scratchbox on an armv7
<apachelogger> (which would be utterly pointless)
<shadeslayer> so calligra uses a pid in it's dbus interface
<shadeslayer> NOT GOOD
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: you know more about ARM then Nokia Devs ... ;)
<apachelogger> apparently
<HorusHorrendus> (at least seem to know)
<apachelogger> markey: do you also have people who understand the difference between x86 and arm? :P
 * apachelogger shakes head and drops some more pain killers
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: what lib are we talking about?
<HorusHorrendus> libmygpo-qt
 * apachelogger could have guesed ^^
<HorusHorrendus> a Kubuntu Dev just wrote me about it ;)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I can do a quick native build if you want
<HorusHorrendus> if you want you can try ;)
<apachelogger> to proof to the nice nokia dude that it is not the lib but his setup :P
<HorusHorrendus> but try current git
<apachelogger> wouldn't have done it any other way :P
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: cool proof, I like ;)
<apachelogger> class SuProcess : public QProcess
<apachelogger> <3 android
<apachelogger> a system made so you can geek around with su
<HorusHorrendus> how can I in a file like http://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/lgpl-2.1.txt
<HorusHorrendus> state this or any later lgpl licence
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: you cannot and you you should not
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: why would you?
<c2tarun> I got this error while building a package http://paste.kde.org/7836/ manual.pro is missing, I guess manual.pro should be generated when we run qmake -project in manual folder. What is wrong here?
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: cause my files say LGPL 2.1+
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: huh? where?
<apachelogger> you mean the source?
<apachelogger> just change the license header in the source (if you have permission of all potential copyright holders that is)
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: no problem is
<HorusHorrendus> source say 2.1+
<HorusHorrendus> LICENSE File say 3
<HorusHorrendus> so I wanna change LICENSE File to also say 2.1+
<HorusHorrendus> or is it good if it say 2.1 and the Source say 2.1+
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: where is that license file?
<apachelogger> a license only can have one version at a time, if your code is 2.1+ then you include the 2.1 version of lgpl and are done
<HorusHorrendus> ok good
<HorusHorrendus> thx apachelogger that's what I wanted to know
<apachelogger> yw
<HorusHorrendus> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/lgpl-2.1.txt
<HorusHorrendus> where do I have to make the "Cut off"
<HorusHorrendus> include "END OF LICENSING TERMS"
<HorusHorrendus> or delete that line ...
<bambee> where dh-make finds debian/copyright templates ? I've also to change debian/copyright from lgpl3 to lgpl2.1+  (so the summary too)
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: use the file as-is
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: hmm including the stuff after END OF LICENSING TERMS and the "how to apply this ..." ... :)
<HorusHorrendus> ok probably should be done that way ;)
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: it is not like it does any harm ;)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: it fails to build :P
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583470/
<HorusHorrendus> ahh that could be
<HorusHorrendus> cause we set the errors pretty high
<HorusHorrendus> so that it stops on warnings
<HorusHorrendus> that was a problem on ARM ...
<HorusHorrendus> and that's all Qt Stuff ... they should fix it ;)
<HorusHorrendus> but have to do something in CMake about ARM
<c2tarun> Riddell, sorry I tried to work on two packages, ktorrent and qtiplot both failed to build from source :( you can switch off that ec2 machine. thanks
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: could you maybe pull & try again ... there was a -Werror definition in there that made it stop on warnings and somehow these Warnings only appear on ARM
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/libmygpo-qt.arm.log
<apachelogger> native arm build definitely works
<apachelogger> blame scratchbox
<ScottK> or Meego or Nokia.
<HorusHorrendus> hehe
<apachelogger> ScottK: I actually think he is building on the maemo toolchain
<ScottK> So my blame pointing is appropriate.
<apachelogger> I do not think a meego scratcbhox target would be named after the current maemo series
<bambee> huh... two people wrote the same package ?
<apachelogger> bad communication
<bambee> seriously ? just read your logs I said that 3 days ago... 
<bambee> well, I contacted devs on upstream COPYING was changed from lgpl3 to lgpl2.1 and a unit test fails, it's also reported
<HorusHorrendus> hi bambee ;)
<bambee> hi
<HorusHorrendus> yeah that stupid Unit Test, already replied to you
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger was testing something different for us ... arm special ;) so that he can blame nokia devs ;)
<bambee> HorusHorrendus: your rules are done ?
<HorusHorrendus> bambee: what rules do you mean?
<bambee> debian/rules 
<HorusHorrendus> you mean the COPYING File? Yeah corrected it to LGPL 2.1 in GIT
<apachelogger> why would HorusHorrendus write the rules? ]:D
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: no idea ... this whole packaging thing confuses me ... first I look for Packagers over the mailinglist (amarok & gpodder) since 2 Months already and now all of a sudden they all come to me ;)
<bambee> apachelogger: we're both working on the same package or not ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: More trustworthy than relying on your alcohol induced fits of procutivity?
 * bambee is confused
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: you need to poke Nightrose to advertise stuff to them
<apachelogger> there is a secret packager society somewhere
 * apachelogger is not allowed in anymore
<apachelogger> apparently there was a vodka incident
<apachelogger> ScottK: perhaps
<apachelogger> bambee: you and me?
<apachelogger> I am getting drunk
<apachelogger> senior devs do not do development, look at nixternal :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: nixternal isn't quite old enough for senior.  He just doesn't do much ...
<HorusHorrendus> bambee: apachelogger did only some tests for me, not packaging
<bambee> ok
<HorusHorrendus> but you worked on the same lib ;)
<bambee> exactly
<HorusHorrendus> he made sure that it builds for ARM ;)
<bambee> I just don't want to work on something for nothing :)
<HorusHorrendus> if anyone wants to run Kubuntu on ARM :)
<bambee> but no problems
<HorusHorrendus> bambee: It's never for nothing, I appreciate your Work ;)
<bambee> okay okay
<bambee> :)
<HorusHorrendus> Just a little bit overwhelmed today ;)
 * apachelogger once was overwhelmed
<apachelogger> couldn't sit for a week
<Riddell> reminder to world: revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-at-spi; plasma-widget-networkmanagement test needed https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+packages
<HorusHorrendus> some people call that too much caffeine ;)
<apachelogger> that is not what I meant
<HorusHorrendus> apachelogger: what did you build it under? Kubuntu/ARM, Debian/ARM, ...??
<apachelogger> anywho
 * apachelogger has an almost working vpnc gui for androidz
 * bambee drank too much coffee
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: kyoubuntoo 11.04
<HorusHorrendus> that is Kubuntu for ARM? ;)
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/arm-for-kubuntu-and-kde/
<apachelogger> HorusHorrendus: otherwise it would be difficult to do a native build :P
<HorusHorrendus> sure sure ;)
<apachelogger> anyone knows why my qtcreator aint got no qtquick designer thing?
<Riddell> apachelogger: upstream haven't released the qt quick bits as far as I know
<Riddell> not stable enough
<apachelogger> meh
<ScottK> apachelogger: Speaking of which, did you get the ice creaming working on the .200 box?
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, I forgot :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Now you are reminded.
<apachelogger> I will try again tomorrow :D
<Riddell> fregl: W: qt-at-spi: old-fsf-address-in-copyright-file   warning on the qt-at-spi package
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-22
<c2tarun> hi :)
<yuriy> ScottK: unfortunately perhaps the one thing I don't like about my current work situation is I can't stand to spend my remaining free hours on computer tasks
<yuriy> ScottK: though if I did get back to open source work (outside of work) translations probably wouldn't be my first priority
<ScottK> yuriy: Sure.  I can understand how that might be.  No problem.  If you know any Russian translators looking for a project in need, please pass it on.
<yuriy> though you certainly have a point.  one of the reasons I chose to install Ubuntu on my grandpa's computer was that I was worried about the translations
<yuriy> though now that I've used it a bit I think it doesn't matter because computer terms just sound ridiculous in russian anyway
<c2tarun> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rekonq is the utter broken
<apachelogger> constantly locks up on me
<bambee> morning :)
<Riddell> hola bambee 
 * tazz yawns
 * yofel hands tazz some coffee
 * tazz thanks yofel, and pats him on the back.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, tab bar still doesn't redraw on rekonq :(
<afiestas> I'm registering at uds, I don't really know what to choose at: Who is your attendance requested by?
<afiestas> Canonical I guess?
<Riddell> afiestas: Kubuntu!
<afiestas> Riddell: Kubuntu is not in the list
<afiestas> I can choose "Other"
<afiestas> Other and then Kubuntu :o?
<Riddell> "I agree to the video agreement (optional):"  "This field is required."  who made this thing?
<Riddell> afiestas: where does it ask  Who is your attendance requested by?#
<afiestas> https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/
<Riddell> oh, not the sponsorship form? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/
<afiestas> I thought I had to fill both forms
<valorie> I think the other one is for canonical employees
<Riddell> afiestas: I wouldn't worry about that registration form, I don't know what it's for, the sponsorship is the important one (assuming you'd rather have your attendance paid for and not pay for it yourself)
<debfx> interesting, lib6-dbg and eglibc-source are on the livecd
<afiestas> Riddell: ookz
<bambee> Riddell: plasma-widget-networkmanagement still needs testing  ?
<Riddell> bambee: yes please!
<Riddell> in ppa:jr
<bambee> Riddell: ok ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah we are still testing the patch out before actually commiting it
<agateau> hey, got this weird error with kubuntu-default-settings during this morning update:
<agateau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583734/
<agateau> does this ring a bell to someone?
<debfx> agateau: yes
<debfx> kirkland probably forgot to upload newt
 * shadeslayer is still confused about DBus
<agateau> debfx: should I file a bug report | ping kirkland?
<debfx> agateau: no, I've already pinged him
<agateau> debfx: great, thanks!
<fregl> Riddell: thanks, I'll update the headers
<Riddell> I wonder if I should be worried that bambee hasn't reappeared since testing network manager plasmoid
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably
<Riddell> debfx: bug 740124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740124 in eglibc (Ubuntu Natty) "2.13-0ubuntu8 grew a lot of extra dependencies, causing CD explosion" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740124
<bambee> Riddell: plasma-widget-networkmanager works just fine here
<bambee> I tested it with different networks (wired and wireless) it works
<bambee> "<hidden network>"  is a new feature ?
<yofel> I've seen that hidden network here too, not sure what it's supposed to be (form to connect to hidden SSID? wasn't that broken?)
<yofel> as for the mobile part - it fetches the information from m-b-i fine here and set's up the connection settings. The connection itself fails though. From syslog I assume it's a modem-manager issue in my case. wvdial works fine though
<Riddell> bambee: oh phew, I was getting worried when you hadn't appeared back online :)
<bambee> Riddell: no don't worry , I've homeworks to do, so I was offline ;)
<Riddell> bambee, yofel: uploading p-w-networkmanagement then, thanks for testing
<bambee> yw :)
<stefan`> hi guys
<stefan`> i use natty and the new kubuntu-default-settings gives me the following eeror:
<stefan`> Setting up kubuntu-default-settings (1:11.04ubuntu8) ...
<stefan`> update-alternatives: error: alternative /etc/newt/palette.original for newt-palette not registered, not setting.
<Riddell> stefan`: known bug
<stefan`> i hope i'm not the 
<Riddell> fix in progress
<stefan`> sorry ;)
<stefan`> thanks!
<debfx> so are we going to use the new or old terminal color scheme?
<debfx> http://bit.ly/fvm16s vs. http://bit.ly/dRF9yi
<debfx> imho we should use the new one
<yofel> the new one looks nicer, but isn't that grey a bit too bright?
<yofel> overall I'm for the new one though
<debfx> yofel: I think that was fixed: "Design team wanted a slightly different grey; more contrast when white on grey"
<yofel> ah, then great :)
<Riddell> debfx: if we're going to use the design team's colour choice we may as well use the up to date version surely?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, sure. I just don't have an updated screenshot
<shadeslayer> debfx: the new one looks better
<janimo> what is CONFIG *= option in qmake .pro files and how is it different from += ? I could not find any reference to it via google
<shadeslayer> janimo: probably ask in #qt ?
<Riddell> janimo: I've never used qmake so I couldn't say
<Riddell> as shadeslayer says
<Riddell> generally if you have to start adding any config options qmake isn't the best build system for the job
<shadeslayer> ^^ true .. but CMake doesn't make the job any easier 
<janimo> Riddell, I was reading debian/rules which has these constructs. I'll ask in qt, thanks
<Riddell> janimo: for Qt itself or something else?
<janimo> Riddell, no, mumble. It uses Qt
<debfx> janimo: I think *= doesn't add duplicates
<janimo> debfx, ah, that seems sensible. Altough I wonder why would duplicates hurt.
<janimo> I'll use += for the option I am adding but wanted to make sure I don't overlook something
<janimo> debfx, you're right. pointed to http://doc.trolltech.com/latest/qmake-advanced-usage.html from #qt
<janimo> thanks
<Mithrandir_> Hello
<Mithrandir_> Just wanted to know if the Alha 3 for Kubuntu was usable
<yofel> Mithrandir_: works quite fine for me
<claydoh> Mithrandir_: same here, try a livecd and check it out :)
<yofel> note that it's still aplha though
<Mithrandir_> Yes just wanted to know if it booted
<Riddell> boots good on i386 and amd64, less sure about arm or other arches
<Mithrandir_> has there been any improvements that are notable forthe dailies or the last alpha release is close  enough?
<yofel> for installing the alpha should probably be less likely to be broken, after that you can just update
<Mithrandir_> yofel: ah thanks
<c2tarun> what is rosetta?
<Riddell> c2tarun: it's an old codename for Launchpad Translations
<c2tarun> Riddell: you looked at the errors in two packages on that ec2 machine yesterday?
<Riddell> c2tarun: no I'm afraid i didn't
<seaLne> has anyone seen a problem in natty with kontact where if it starts before network is available it is never able to check mail? and clicking the red "-" in the status bit fails to work
<seaLne> oh and quiting kontact, then it won't start again?
<seaLne> this seems to be a problem with kontact rather than kmail as if on its own kmail behaivs properly
 * debfx grabs akonadi 1.5.1
<debfx> how do I call a custom dh_* command with cdbs?
<debfx> calling it in binary-install/akonadi-server seems to work
<c2tarun> except kde-apps.org what other sites are there for announcing kde applications?
<debfx> c2tarun: https://projects.kde.org/
<bambee> Riddell: libmygpo-qt should be fixed :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: there is this application http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/cb2Bib?content=14148 I packed its new version, can you please upload it? here is the debdiff http://paste.ubuntu.com/583914/
<apparle> is firefox-kde-support compatible with firefox 4?
<Daskreech> Can I apt-get install package=version.number ?
<Daskreech> Better question. Sorry. WHy would apt-get recommend an older version of a package as the install candidate when a newer version has higher priority
<c2tarun> Daskreech: is the newer version in repo?
<Daskreech> http://paste.kde.org/7919/
<debfx> apparle: yes
<yofel> Daskreech: the '/var/lib/dpkg/status' means it's only available locally, you can't get it anywhere. But that's usually the case for manually installed .deb files, not sure how you got that
<yofel> Daskreech: and priority 100 is lower than 500
<apparle> debfx: just to make sure, firefox-kde-support in maverick works with https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/ or are you talking about natty
<debfx> apparle: firefox-kde-support hasn't changed since maverick so it should work fine
<Daskreech> yofel: Oh thought it was higher
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> Oh that's right though didn't notice that didn't come from a repo
<yofel> ah, and package=version will work as long as the package is available
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-23
<c2tarun> why is LP directing me to wiki page of how to report a bug when I am clicking on report a bug?
<ScottK> c2tarun: Because you're supposed to read the wiki page and follow it's instructions to report the bug.
<c2tarun> ScottK: I filed many bugs earlier, why now?
<ScottK> No idea.  I think it may be different on a per package basis.
<c2tarun> thats is possible.
<bambee> morning
<kunal> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> hi kunal 
<kunal> Riddell: i was trying compling kdebase-workspace from mainline i am gettting the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/584157/
<Riddell> kunal: are you running natty?
<kunal> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> kunal: try upgrading cmake
<Riddell> you need version 2.8.3-3ubuntu5
<kunal> Riddell: ok 
<kunal> Riddell: i'll try with the new one
<kunal> Riddell: thanks
<kunal> Riddell: already using 2.8.3-3ubuntu5
<Riddell> kunal: and you're compiling from git?
<kunal> Riddell: yes
<kunal>  Riddell: git clone git://anongit.kde.org/kde-workspace 
<Riddell> kunal: works for me, make sure you don't have a cmake cache
<kunal> Riddell: i am using the pbuilder, cmake is installed on very build
<Riddell> kunal: where are you getting your packaging from?
<Riddell> kunal: what architecture?
<kunal> Riddell: i386
<kunal> Riddell: using mainline code and debian folder from ubuntu archive (minus patches)
<Riddell> fregl: ooh ooh I got qt-at-spi working!
<Riddell> it speaks!
<apachelogger> Riddell: qt does at-spi now?
<Riddell> apachelogger: twice as good, it does at-spi2!
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> accessibility here we come
<apachelogger> actually also ... automated testing here we come
 * apachelogger pokes txwikinger
<Riddell> alas I can't get recorditnow to capture sound
<Tm_T> does it use pulseaudio? I cannot get pulsaudio to have any input, but alsa seems to pick up sounds from microphone just fine
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://verb3k.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/how-to-do-proper-screencasts-on-linux/
<txwikinger> apachelogger: ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Does https://blog.torproject.org/blog/detecting-certificate-authority-compromises-and-web-browser-collusion affect rekonq?  I'd be almost certain it does and we ought to get fixes out via -security.
<allee> Anyone working on revived akonadi startup error dialog (nepomuk search service not registered) ?   Doesn't help akonadi's reputation ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ also probably affects Konqueror and maybe the KDE SSL cert bundle.
<debfx> allee: which version of akonadi do you have installed?
<allee> debfx: 1.5.1-0ubuntu1  natty upgraded today + freshly created test user
<allee> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584270
<ScottK> debfx: My debconf is no longer purple.  Thank you for working on that.
<debfx> allee: that would be bug #740488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740488 in akonadi (Ubuntu Natty) "Akonadi complains about duplicated agent identifiers" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740488
<debfx> ScottK: shouldn't that be fixed at a lower layer? e.g. openssl
<ScottK> debfx: No.  Each browser has it's own set of CAs that it trusts.  If we had a well integrated security model for SSL it would, but we don't.
<ScottK> Plus KDE has one and the system has one and I think apache has one, etc.
<debfx> ScottK: yeah but this is about blacklisting specific certificates not about trusting CAs
<ScottK> debfx: Yes, but I think it's the same spots you have to touch.
<debfx> ScottK: I'm sure KDE doesn't validate the certificates itself but uses Qt or openssl directly
<ScottK> debfx: OK, but I don't know if where the revocations are stored.  Something in the rekonq/KDE/Qt/OpenSSL chain needs updating.
<fregl> Riddell: now that makes me happy to hear :)
<fregl> it still needs tons of bugfixes... but a start it is
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://www.imperialviolet.org/2011/03/18/revocation.html <- Wonder how rekonq does?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: looking at it :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<cmagina> when did rekonq decide that you can only have one window open?  kinda makes it useless for activity integration
<JontheEchidna> ctrl + n seems to work fine, but it appears that there is not a "new window" item in the menu
<cmagina> yeah, i noticed that, plus if you call rekonq from krunner, the commandline, etc. it complains that its already running instead of just firing up a new window
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your fb pic looks like this http://images.whatport80.com/images/thumb/c/cf/Trollface.jpg/400px-Trollface.jpg
 * txwikinger is going outside shovelling snow for the second time this morning
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: snow is awesome
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: Yeah.. Sunday the Spring started :)
<txwikinger> We got 30cm of snow already today
<shadeslayer> ScottK: from reading the first tor blog, i am quite certain rekonq has it
<shadeslayer> will try and reproduce
<ScottK> OK.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Any snow down there?
<ScottK> It looks like an important one to fix.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Nope.  I'm pretty sure it's all melted now.
<shadeslayer> yep
<txwikinger> Hehe.. not here
<ScottK> (we had some big piles from plowing that lasted a suprisingly long time this year)
<ScottK> txwikinger: You picked Canada, so you know who to blame.
<shadeslayer> seeing how chromium hard codes the CRL's ... i think we might have to do the same
<txwikinger> Well... we still had a couple of patches before last night when the big blizzard came
<txwikinger> Now... we have a total winter landscape again
<ScottK> I was out without a jacket yesterday and it was quite comfortable.
<txwikinger> Maximum we had so far was 12C
<txwikinger> And Phil was not very accurate this year :D
<allee> debfx: confirmed. thx. setting XDG_DATA_DIR in .kde/env/test.sh without duplicate /usr/share fixes the missing nepomuk search not registered too.  Strange but true
<debfx> allee: I don't think that both issues are related
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Once you find out, please let mdeslaur in #ubuntu-hardened know what you found.
<shadeslayer> sure
<allee> debfx: that was my first thought too. My test was: set XDG_DATA_DIR in .kde/env/test.sh, stop akonadi, rm .local/share/akonadi/*error*, logout with kmail running, login  -> now d-bus error anymore
<allee> debfx: I have to correct me.  After closing all apps except  one konsole and one kmail.  I always get the nepomuk-search-not-dbus-registered (For 5 tries once with, once without /usr/share duplicate in XDG_DATA_DIR)
<allee> ^^ so no solution yet for natty :(   I'll add my findings to launchpad, k.b.o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it happen
<apachelogger> s
<txwikinger> ScottK: Well there are different opinions about what I picked
<txwikinger> apachelogger: what automatic testing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we have the gccgo compiler in our packages?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: now that qt has grown itself support for at-spi2 we can do automatic QA on the GUI and prevent regressions there :D
<apachelogger> something to pursue upstream I suppose
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the what?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: cool
<txwikinger> When I have some time I need to explore that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: google go ... some C++ and Python thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://code.google.com/p/go/
<txwikinger> So.. when is unity moving to Qt?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I know, but I did not know that gcc supported go
<apachelogger> like at all
<apachelogger> txwikinger: when someone ports compiz to Qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's this module of sorts that you can enable when compiling gcc it self
<apachelogger> unless you are talking about unity-2d which is alrady there and IMHO biased opinion actually works better than unity
<apachelogger> -O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, talk to doko
<shadeslayer> wokay
<apachelogger> go is a rather ugly language though
<txwikinger> apachelogger: well.. will compiz be part of wayland or whatever it is called
<apachelogger> wayland is a display server
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> compositors are not part of the server
<txwikinger> right
<txwikinger> Well... how is KDE doing the compiz stuff?
<txwikinger> if this is already part of KDE maybe it should be moved to Qt instead
<Quintasan> It is not? I think KDE has it's own composition manager
<Quintasan> >using Compiz with KDE
<Quintasan> :/
<txwikinger> Well.. it does a lot of the same stuff
<apachelogger> kwin is the compositor
<txwikinger> right .. so what is doing the same thing for unity? metacity>
<txwikinger> ?
<apachelogger> compiz
<txwikinger> compiz is used instead of metacity?
<apachelogger> unity ~= plasma, compiz ~= kwin
<apachelogger> txwikinger: metacity is the crapz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw why am i talking to doko?
<apachelogger> at any rate for what unity tries to do
<txwikinger> well.. metacity was the composition manager for Gnome, right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: he is doing the gcc stuff
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<apachelogger> txwikinger: composit != window management :P
<txwikinger> well.. ok..I give up trying to understand Gnome
<apachelogger> txwikinger: metacity is the window manager of gnome, which later on grew some sort of compisiting features
<apachelogger> just like kwin is the window manager of kde and later also grew some sort of compisiting (though superior to metacity I am lead to understand)
<txwikinger> what is KDE's window manager?
<txwikinger> ah ok
<Quintasan> KWin
<apachelogger> compiz OTOH is a sort of new window manager which really was made around the compositing from start on
<txwikinger> so kwin is the windows and composition manager
<apachelogger> meaning while both kwin and metacity probably provide better window management in general, compiz probably is superior in the compositing area
<apachelogger> which leads to the why compiz-and-not-metacity
<maco> there's also xcompmgr which can let you have compositing regardless of wm. ive used it with xmonad
<txwikinger> well.. so Qt can run on compiz then?
<apachelogger> unity does not put a lot of focus on old window management
<apachelogger> instead more on visual apeal
<apachelogger> for which you need compositing these days
<shadeslayer> for which you need good hardware
<txwikinger> well...on mobile devices is not a lot of real estate for windows anyway
<apachelogger> meaning compiz is the better choice for unity and the reason it uses it
<bambee> I uploaded something to revu 1 hour ago and... there is nothing... wtf ? o_O
<shadeslayer> bambee: revu will be slow
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> txwikinger: Qt does not need any of those 
<Riddell> bambee: do you have permissions to upload to revu?
<apachelogger> Qt interacts with X11 directly
<txwikinger> without kwin?
<apachelogger> the window manager does just that, manage windows
<bambee> Riddell: you're reviewing my package so yes
<apachelogger> the actual client or whatever they call it is Qt
<apachelogger> or any other toolkit
<apachelogger> this is the reason you can run any toolkit with any window manager on any desktop etc.
<Riddell> bambee: good point
<txwikinger> well.. how is Qt doing the compositing then
<apachelogger> it does not
<apachelogger> the compositor does that
<txwikinger> well..but Qt windows do
<apachelogger> no
<txwikinger> if so.. it cannot do directly X
<apachelogger> it is complicated...
<txwikinger> haha
<apachelogger> simply put the compositor has control over the windows, and can manipulate them
<apachelogger> that does not mean the compositor knows about the toolkit that draws on the window
<apachelogger> nor that the toolkit knows about the compositor
<txwikinger> right it just takes the whole frame like it i
<txwikinger> is
<bambee> Riddell: I use my second gpg key... (created this morning), probably revu does not like it...
 * txwikinger thinks the blizzard will not leave before tomorrow
<apachelogger> compositing happens in X ... goes a bit like Qt draws window at position 100,50, Qt draws button at position 0,0 within that window, compositor tells X to make the window transparent ... X outputs graphics accordingly
<Riddell> bambee: ah well yes most likely
<bambee> mhhh... strange... my second key is ont lp...
<bambee> s/ont/on/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "mhhh... strange... my second key is on lp..."
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Well..wenn I make a Qt app then Qt does only the stuff inside the frame, kwin does the decorator and everything, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> bambee: I've no idea how often revu will sync its keys, maybe check on #ubuntu-motu, siretart is good candidate I think
<apachelogger> once a day I believe
<bambee> Riddell: ok
 * txwikinger finally figured out what stole all of his space in /home
<Riddell> txwikinger: beasties?
<shadeslayer> i bet it's the xsession erros file! :D
<debfx> Riddell: the new networkmanagement widget displays notifications before colibri is started which makes them look ugly :(
<Riddell> debfx: sounds like a bug in colibri to me
<bambee> Riddell: apparently this is the cronjob which did not registered my key yet...
<debfx> maybe, I haven't tested it with the kde notificattion daemon
<shadeslayer> afiestas: weird issue in natty, i turned off the bluetooth, but the bluetooth light stays on
<shadeslayer> turned off bluetooth from bluedevil that is
<Quintasan> hey, anyone know how many bits are used to store a kanji?
<Quintasan> a.k.a the Japanese thingies
<bambee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584364/  <--- the debdiff :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: it depends on the encoding you are using
<Quintasan> UTF-8
<Riddell> Quintasan: two or three
<Quintasan> I see, thanks Riddell
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kanji is a drink here in india
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: now read your question with that in mind :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: actually it might be more, don't quote me
<txwikinger> Riddell: what about beasties?
<Riddell> txwikinger: did they take up space in your /home ?
<txwikinger> ah.. no.. it was my not used anymore dimap directory for kmail
<txwikinger> about 30G or so
<Riddell> bambee: libmygpo-qt looking lovely now
<Riddell> bambee: next we have to work out what to do with it
<Riddell> bambee: it'll need a FFe to get it into the archive
<Riddell> bambee: we should also rebuild amarok in kubuntu-ppa/beta against it
<bambee> what's a FFe ?
<txwikinger> Feature Freeze Exemption
<tsimpson> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<bambee> aaahh
<bambee> that
<debfx> Riddell: same thing with the plasma notifications
<Riddell> debfx: what what?
<debfx> <debfx> Riddell: the new networkmanagement widget displays notifications before colibri is started which makes them look ugly :(
<debfx> the same thing happens when using the default plasma notifications
<Riddell> debfx: you get a notification before plasma is up?
<bambee> Riddell: we've just to put libmygpo-qt1 in amarok dependencies , right ?
<Riddell> bambee: the package needs to be in the PPA for natty and maverik
<Riddell> then add the -dev to amarok's build-depends, build it locally and check for new files, check it works, upload to PPA
<debfx> Riddell: yes, maybe the networkmanagement daemon emits the notifications
<Riddell> debfx: I doubt network manager itself does but the plasmoid now does system connections so that might be part of it
<Riddell> debfx: however it's an upstream issue so do report it there if you think it's a bug
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 1 bugs http://goo.gl/23eui | Meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/qxgtbq7wg52rtedb
<Riddell> steveire: meeting scheduling if you want to do you membership ^^
<steveire> Doesn't open in konqi :o
<Riddell> err, really?
<steveire> Not on whatever kubuntu I have
<Riddell> hmm, that's a bit rubbish of khtml and/or doodle
<Riddell> steveire: can I convince you of the merits of rekonq? :)
<agateau> Riddell: when you have a minute, your packager opinion would be useful on bug #731702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 731702 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu) "euca-add-user adds a new disabled user, and there is no visible way to enable it " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731702
<agateau> Riddell: err not that one
<agateau> Riddell: #731302
<steveire> Yes, But for some reason it's not the default on my 10.10 ...
<steveire> Probably some kde config thing I don't understand
<agateau> Riddell: bug #731302 (triggering this bot is tricky)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 731302 in libdbusmenu-qt "mumble not integrated with global menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731302
<apachelogger> ubottu: you need to start seeing semantics my friend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> steveire: default in the application menu or default when you click on a link in another application?
<apachelogger> ubottu: being a bot is no excuse for not seeing semantics, in fact it makes it all the more expectable
<steveire> When I use another app, and also it's in a submenu of the 'other broser' section of koni
<steveire> konqi
<apachelogger> Riddell: as I pointed out before release... rekonq is not properly configured as default
<apachelogger> if you got konqueror installed konqueror will override rekonq as default
<Riddell> yes konqueror has an initial preference of 9 while rekonq I think doesn't set one at all
<Riddell> which isn't an issue for new installs where we don't install konqueror by default
<Riddell> but we should fix it
<apachelogger> Riddell: that assumes konqueror does not get pulled in by anything
<apachelogger> e.g. kamoso pulled in konqueror IIRC
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> talking of kamoso, has anyone looked at that new bluedevil release?
<Riddell> (curious chain of thought I know)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck, jjesse: pingy
<Riddell> agateau: commented
<debfx> how do applications register themself in the kde default applications thingy?
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> debfx: which kde default applications thingy?
<debfx> Riddell: the one in system settings
<Riddell> debfx: there are several applications set there, they all work in separate ways
<debfx> ok, how does the web browser registration work?
<apachelogger> debfx: not at all?
<apachelogger> at least as I recall
<debfx> Riddell, agateau: recommending appmenu-qt means pulling in Qt
<apachelogger> either you let kio/krun decide or you set an explicit app
<Riddell> debfx: it has two options, one to hardcode a command to run and one to use the html mimetype
<debfx> imho libqtgui4 should recommend appmenu-qt until ubuntu ships qt by default
<Riddell> debfx: wouldn't that be a shame :)
<debfx> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: The doodle poll is adjusted to dispaly in local time, right?
<shadeslayer> iirc yes ^^
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, I don't know
<Riddell> ScottK: I started it at 15:00UTC for each day, ends at 23:59UTC for each day
<ScottK> OK.  It displays in UTC then.
<ScottK> I need to redo mine.
<bambee> Riddell: pbuilder will not fail on launchpad if libmygpo-qt-dev is not found ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ It's UTC.
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe it is localized if one is logged in
<apachelogger> would make sense at least
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  I was logged in.
<ScottK> (and my TZ was set in my account)
<apachelogger> weird this doodle is
<debfx> FAQ says you can choose whether or not you want to enable TZ support when creating a poll
<ScottK> He must not have done that.
<ScottK> I know we've had doodles in local time before.
<bambee> build amarok with a core i7 is just a dream :D
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-24
<Daskreech> Anyone running Natty? Someone is asking about the sharing option on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> I think you might need to install kdenetwork-filesharing. Now that the filesharing isn't a wreck it should probably get seeded on the CD
<JontheEchidna> (it wasn't before due to quality, or the lack thereof)
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> 18:03 < bambee> Riddell: pbuilder will not fail on launchpad if libmygpo-qt-dev is not found ?
<Riddell> bambee: I'm not quite sure what you mean there
<Riddell> if you have a package which build deps on libmygpo-qt-dev then it'll need to be able to find libmygpo-qt-dev
<bambee> and it won't if libmygpo-qt-dev is not in ppa nor in archive :)
<Riddell> yes
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello guys. I was wondering if there is a way to get QMenuBar to be in the global menu spot of ubuntu in ubuntu 11.4, like gtk menubar is?
<ChrisBuchholz> i know this might not be the best place to ask about ubuntu, but i was refered here to by #ubuntu+1
<Riddell> ChrisBuchholz: yes, install appmenu-qt
<ChrisBuchholz> Riddell: works, thanks!
<ChrisBuchholz> that should really be included with natty...
<Riddell> ChrisBuchholz: it's a bug in ubuntu desktop that they don't include it, I'll work around it by adding it as a recommends to Qt
<ChrisBuchholz> Riddell: i see, great!
<Riddell> agateau: git help needed, how do I checkout a tag?
<Riddell> git tag lists the tag
<Riddell> but I don't know how to do anything with it
<Riddell> "git-tag - Create, list, delete or verify a tag object signed with GPG"  well that doesn't help
<debfx> Riddell: git checkout <tagname>
<agateau> Riddell: hey, I just got a bunch of bug fixes applied to plasma-widget-menubar, is it too late for Natty?
<Riddell> agateau: nope, still time to get in
<agateau> Riddell: great!
 * agateau hurries to make a tarball then
<ScottK> Riddell: I found us an amd64/mac tester.
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh, someone rich presumably? :)
<ScottK> Riddell: No idea.  They signed up for Ubuntu on amd64/mac and so I mailed them to ask if they'd do Kubuntu too.
<agateau> Riddell: plasma-widget-menubar 0.1.15 released!
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> i'll need to redo mine too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: times for the meeting thing 
<shadeslayer> wth .. i don't see a option to set the timezone
<ScottK> I think you have to do it when you create the poll.
<Riddell> I didn't notice any obvious option, the layout has all changed, I'll look out next time
<ScottK> New quassel (bugfix) release, just in time for Beta 1.
 * ScottK is packaging.
<shadeslayer> yeah ... 
<bambee> Riddell: I've homeworks to do, I will upload amarok on the PPA this evening
<Riddell> thanks
<bambee> (and ask for FFe too)
<bambee> Riddell: until the FFe is accepted, I've to upload libmygpo-qt too ? I mean I don't want upload something which won't build
<Riddell> bambee: libmygpo-qt needs to go into the PPA
<bambee> ok
<Riddell> once the FFe is accepted it can go into the main archive
<bambee> ok
<Riddell> once Amarok gets released we can evaluate if we want the new version in the main archive or not, if we do it'll need another FFe and a main inclusion report for libmygpo-qt
<Riddell> things start to get beurocratic at this stage in the cycle :)
<shadeslayer> yeah ^^ :P
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> any idea why Ubuntu is not using debdelta?
<Daskreech> Cause Gnome likes it /troll
<Daskreech> Quintasan: There was a big debate about moving to it and using deltas for the sources listing when it first came out
<Daskreech> I forget what came of it
<Daskreech> maybe 3 years ago?
<yofel> there was a more recent one too I think, the result was as unproductive
<Daskreech> I missed that one
<yofel> having to fetch .pdiff sources from debian sure is nice instead of downloading 4-6MB sources list files every time :S
<Daskreech> funny it makes Yum about as fast as none diffed apt
<yofel> heh
 * yofel kills nepomukfilewatch in the meantime...
<ScottK> Possibly a good UDS topic to bring to the platform team.
<ximion> hi!
<ximion> could someone please apply my patch against packagekit pkg and upload the new packagekit package?
<ximion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-2.0/+bug/740815/+attachment/1936588/+files/packagekit_0.6.11-2ubuntu2.debdiff
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 740815 in Mozilla Firefox "[FFe] Updates to enable us to drop xulrunner from main" [Medium,In progress]
<ximion> solves the bug mentioned above
<ximion> (I cannot request sync with Debian this time, cause we're still waiting on some deps for the new PK version to enter unstable)
<shadeslayer> ximion: i see a extra new line at the end of ubuntu.series
<Riddell> shadeslayer: of all the packaging problems I've seen, an extra new line is not one of the biggest to concern me :)
<ximion> shadeslayer: probably because I first synced the Ubuntu packaging with my Debian packaging and then reverted it (would introduce some new stuff requiring FFe)
<shadeslayer> just saying :)
<ximion> maybe there was a new line missing in debian/series
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so thiago says a patch for QSslSocket is coming soon, will track that and get back to you :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please tell mdslaur.
<ximion> ah, Martin Pitt is already sponsoring this patch, so sorry for the noise :P
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm in contact with the relevant canonical security guy
<ximion> (will check my e-mails more often next time ^^)
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  
<Riddell> which is micahg
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ I guess Riddell's got a handle on it.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> already informed mdeslaur
<Riddell> ximion: no problem, thanks for packaging packagekit :)
<shadeslayer> well .. thats the latest from my siede
<shadeslayer> *side
<ximion> Riddell: :-)
<Riddell> I wonder if we want the new release of ktorrent
<Daskreech> What are the arguements against it?
<Daskreech>  It's a snotty teenage?
<Riddell> we're post feature freeze
<ScottK> I guess the big question would be if there are any protocol changes the newer ktorrent is needed to support.
<ScottK> If there are, we probably want it.
<ScottK> (someone would have to care about it more than I do to actually check for that)
<Riddell> http://ktorrent.org/?q=node/49  nothing about protocls there
<ScottK> It does seem a bit late for a "Redesigned the user interface" kind of update.
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> See.  I care enough to click on the link.
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> Riddell: i would say file an FFE and do it, as it fixes a couple of bugs, and the memory leak that was freezing the system
<Riddell> ooh, a volunteer :)
<nixternal> if i had a machine capable of building ktorrent in a decent amount of time, i would do it
<ScottK> nixternal: You do.  It's called a PPA.
<ScottK> That or you could use the powerpc box.  It's not incredibly slow.
<Riddell> nixternal: I can also set up ec2 machines for packaging
<Daskreech> hi rickspencer3
<Daskreech> Riddell: do you know anything about #kubuntu-es ?
<rickspencer3> Hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> rickspencer3: how goes?
<rickspencer3> Daskreech, a-ok
<Daskreech> great :)
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: Congrats btw :)
<jjesse> congrats w/ what?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: he was elected to the UBT Council
<ScottK> What's UBT?
<ScottK> Ubuntu Beer Tossers?
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu beginners team :P
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Is Canonical sending anyone to http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/03/24/qt-contributors-summit-update/
<ScottK> Seems like it might be a nice idea.
 * rickspencer3 looking
<shadeslayer> hmm weird ..
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: around?
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: yes, but time constrained
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: i'm missing the 'x' buttons in my windows when i trigger expose
<shadeslayer> i see a gray area, but no icons
<mgraesslin> pixmap cache?
 * shadeslayer is trying to get a screenshot
<rickspencer3> ScottK, thanks for the link
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<rickspencer3> does look highly relevant
<ScottK> It looks like they are working on community governance issues, so in addition to being an interested party, Canonical ought to be able to bring some expertise to the problem at hand.
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: http://i.imgur.com/9bGdh.jpg
<shadeslayer> see the gray boxes at the bottom?
<mgraesslin> oh that are the icons
<mgraesslin> what are you running
<mgraesslin> ?
<shadeslayer> 4.6.1
<mgraesslin> driver?
<shadeslayer> and Qt 4.7.2 ... Natty
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: 270.30-0ubuntu3 Nvidia binary blog
<shadeslayer> *blob
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I have the X with Intel.
<mgraesslin> I have been seeing these icon problems with NVIDIA on my own system
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any issues with the icons?
<mgraesslin> in 4.6 our code should not have changed
<ScottK> Not that I've noticed.
<mgraesslin> but we recently have some problems with NVIDIA
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Fortunately this time you have the hardware ...
<mgraesslin> yes but the affending driver has not yet hit debian testing
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: want me to open a bug?
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: nah, I know about it
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<ScottK> mgraesslin: You should be running a less ancient distro.
<shadeslayer> *hint hint*
<ScottK> Possibly even a popular Debian derivative.
<mgraesslin> too much work - update each half a year
<ScottK> It would make testing fixes for the current KDE release a lot easier...
 * mgraesslin runs master
<bambee> why quassel fonts are suddenly ugly ? (since this evening) o_O
<bambee> fonts were updated recently... probably that...
<yofel> depends on your font I guess, monospace is fine here
<bambee> I use default fonts (I did not touch configuration about that)
<ScottK> New version of the Ubuntu fonts just went in.  We (much to my chagrin) use them by default.
<bambee> Riddell: libmygpo-qt and amarock uploaded for natty and maverick ;)
<bambee> however I have uploaded amarok~maverick1~ppa2 1 hour ago and it's not present yet o_O
<Daskreech> Does anyone know anything about #kubuntu-es ?
<yofel> Riddell: just wondering, why isn't ~kubuntu-bugs subscribed to kubuntu-ppa bugs?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-25
<c2tarun> good morning :)
<c2tarun> why my kde is not supporting transparent screens?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<Daskreech> c2tarun: drivers?
<c2tarun> Daskreech: I think I have ATI Radeon graphic card and its driver is installed
<c2tarun> Daskreech: I have ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver installed, I am using KDE 4.5.1
<bambee> morning
<bambee> lovely http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2011/03/qt-quick-and-qml.html
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 1 bugs http://goo.gl/23eui | Meeting Tuesday 29th 19:00UTC
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi c2tarun 
<c2tarun> hi Riddell :) I packed newer version of cb2bib, its a kde apps. can you please upload it?
<Riddell> c2tarun: we're in feature freeze and beta freeze just now, so the question is does it have new features?
<c2tarun> Riddell: I dont think, because in CHANGELOG there is just one entry 2011-03-21   "Fixed build error, set explicit X11 (Thanks to F. Rusconi, J. Corneli, and A. Wintcher)"
 * c2tarun so no question of uploading newer version :/
<c2tarun> Riddell: is there anyother work left?
<Riddell> c2tarun: fixing bugs is good, however we're in beta freeze so it can't be uploaded until next week
<c2tarun> Riddell: is there anyother work left?
<Riddell> I think anyway
<Riddell> oh no, universe should be fine if I read the beta freeze announce right
<Riddell> c2tarun: so groovy, give me the package and I'll take a look and upload
<Riddell> c2tarun: there is that new ktorrent version you started on
<c2tarun> Riddell: how can I give you the package?
<c2tarun> Riddell: I started on your ec2 but encountered few errors, I poked you to look but you missed :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: file a bug and attach.  upload to revu.  put it on online storage somewhere.
<c2tarun> Riddell: I tried filing a bug thats not possible I'll upload the required files, just give a second
<c2tarun> Riddell: can I upload it to my ppa? will it be ook?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes that's fine
<c2tarun> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~c2tarun/+archive/new-versions/+packages
<Riddell> c2tarun: looks good, have you checked that it compiles and runs?
<c2tarun> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> c2tarun: your changelog isn't clear, it should say why the patch has been dropped, I'll add in "now upstream"
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, sorry, how can I change it directly in the ppa?
<Riddell> c2tarun: you can't, you would need to delete it from the PPA, change it and reupload
<Riddell> c2tarun: I'll just make the change, easier that way :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok
<c2tarun> Riddell: thanks :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: can you please setup a natty ec2 for me now?
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory) I am getting this error while running build-dep for ktorrent
<Riddell> c2tarun: ok
<Riddell> run  sudo apt-get update
<c2tarun> Riddell: tried, nnothing happening :( update is failing for some links
 * apachelogger does not think canonical partner gets populated until release
<Riddell> releaselogger: it gets populated when I'm told to do so, but I don't know if it'll be much used for natty, they should use the software centre stuff instead
<Riddell> c2tarun: ubuntu@ec2-184-73-132-66.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<releaselogger> Riddell: k ^^
<jjesse> n
<c2tarun> Riddell: ktorrent build failed, can you please take a look at this error http://paste.kde.org/8094/
<shadeslayer> ../../libktcore/dbus/dbustorrentfilestream.h:26:39: fatal error: torrent/torrentfilestream.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> !find torrentfilestream.h
<ubottu> Package/file torrentfilestream.h does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> !find torrentfilestream.h natty
<ubottu> Package/file torrentfilestream.h does not exist in natty
<shadeslayer> means someone missed a new file in libktorrent
<c2tarun> there is no torrent folder in dbus folder.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: there ya go : https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/libktorrent/repository/revisions/master/changes/src/torrent/torrentfilestream.h
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that may work, how did you figure it out?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: calculated guesswork
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: the tarball on that page is something else. but I think I should include file torrentstre*.h in dbus/torrent folder manually. here is the content I will write in that file https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/libktorrent/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/torrent/torrentfilestream.h
<shadeslayer> what no
<c2tarun> then?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you need to package the new libktorrent
<shadeslayer> and then include it as a build dep with new ktorrent
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: why would you want to do what you just said? :O
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: because I just thought that file is missing in source code :/
<shadeslayer> hehe .. nope, package the new libktorrent and include that file in the packaging
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I am still not getting what do you mean? because that tarball has on *.sh file with just these four lines http://paste.kde.org/8095/
<c2tarun> /s/on/one/
<c2tarun> s/on/one/
<kubotu> c2tarun meant: "/s/one/one/"
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: is that all the tarball contains? O_O
<c2tarun> yep :/
<shadeslayer> where did you download it from?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer:  wget -c http://anongit.kde.org/libktorrent/libktorrent-latest.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> wrong!
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sorry, I have to run that .sh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you need http://ktorrent.org/downloads/4.1.0/libktorrent-1.1.0.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you have the wrong tarball
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: did you download the wrong ktorrent tarball as well?
<shadeslayer> download the one from ktorrent.org
 * c2tarun downloading
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok, I got the correct tarball, what should I do now, grab its older version and pack the newer version? and then?
<shadeslayer> uh .. what?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I got the tarball of libktorrent's newer version, for packing it I need a debian folder. where can I get that.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: from the older one in natty
<shadeslayer> be sure to include new files and stuff
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok, what after packing it?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I guess first I have to put libktorrent into archives. for packing ktorrent I'll install this libktorrent and then I'll pack it.
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> first you upload libktorrent and then ktorrent
<shadeslayer> you can put libktorrent into a ppa, make the pbuilder or whatever you are using depend on that and then test build it
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: what is this error: http://paste.kde.org/8098/
<bambee> c2tarun: libgcrypt is found ?
<bambee> apparently not, paste the full log
<c2tarun> bambee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585428/
<bambee> -- Could not find libgcrypt includes.
<bambee> -- Could not find libgcrypt library.
<bambee> ;)
<bambee> missing dependency ?
<c2tarun> bambee: how come? there is no mssg for unmet-dependency
<bambee> c2tarun: : gcrypt is a required or an optional dependency for libktorrent ?
<c2tarun> bambee: there is no package named gcrypt :/
<bambee> I mean libgcrypt
<c2tarun> !find libgcrypt
<ubottu> Found: libgcrypt11, libgcrypt11-dbg, libgcrypt11-dev, libgcrypt11-doc
<bambee> when I say libgcrypt I talk about the package which contains the gcrypt library :)
<Riddell> bug 742377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 742377 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Karmic) "blacklist fake Comodo SSL certificates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742377
<shadeslayer> Riddell: don't we have a patch against that now?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, the bug contains the debdiffs
<shadeslayer> neato :D
<shadeslayer> the internet is ... *very* slow here
<shadeslayer> ~6KBps
<bambee> shadeslayer: 2 MB/s here :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> bambee: they have something called Fair Usage policy here ... my speed drops to 30KBps after i download more than 10 GB
<shadeslayer> and since i have 3 computers in the house right now .... you can imagine the speeds
<c2tarun> bambee: I installed libgcrypt11-dev and building progressed, should I include it in Build-Depends
<shadeslayer> i wish they implement Content Centric networks soon
<bambee> shadeslayer: ohhh, I did not know that
 * bambee hides
<c2tarun> I installed libgcrypt11-dev and building progressed, should I include it in Build-Depends
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you available to do the Kubuntu report at the release meeting?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, although I don't have much to say
<Riddell> anything I should include?
<ScottK> I'd mention that Qt is currently building with a security fix that it's good we got in beta 1.
<ScottK> Probably worth mentioning when 4.6.2 is expected.
<ScottK> (I had thought it was due today)
<c2tarun> can anyone please look at this error http://paste.kde.org/8102/
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: line 18
<shadeslayer> what do you understand from that?
<c2tarun> I installed libktorrent2 and libktorrent-dbg still getting that error.
<afiestas> anybody knows when the ubuntu-monospace font will be released?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^^
<Riddell> hi afiestas, am I right in thinking we want libbluedevil 1.8.1 in natty and to wait for bluedevil 1.1?
<afiestas> Riddell: In natty we want 1.9 probably and bluedevil 1.1
<Riddell> afiestas: the font doesn't tend to have a public release schedule, usually they try to squeeze it in when it's far too late, ask sladen if you want access to the reponsitory for testing
<afiestas> I'm right now smashing the lasts bugs in both  sides (lib and wizard) and that should be it
<afiestas> Riddell: oks, thanks
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<yofel> c2tarun: you need to understand *what* is giving that error
<yofel> having libktorrent installed isn't going to fix this
<c2tarun> yofel: one thing I dont understand is what does this location mean? debian/tmp/usr/lib/
<yofel> c2tarun: well, debian/tmp/ is where the package management installes the files in during build
<c2tarun> yofel: so this means that I also have to add libgcrypt11-dev into Build-depends and then continue building?
<yofel> I don't see gcrypt in that error anywhere, why do you think so?
<yofel> c2tarun: you didn't understand what gives that error
<c2tarun> yofel: nope, that was an error I got earlier, so I installed libgcrypt11-dev and then continue the build
<yofel> the *build* itself went fine, debuild is already past that
<yofel> what fails is shown in line 19
<yofel> dh_install
<yofel> so it already ran make, make install installed the files in debian/tmp/usr, now dh_install tries to install the files into the different packages
<yofel> *that* fails
<yofel> since debian/tmp/usr/lib/libktorrent.so.2 wasn't installed during build
<yofel> your log doesn't show why that's the case though
<c2tarun> yofel: I think I am getting little bit, let me check that again
<yofel> c2tarun: also remember that dh_install gets the list of files it's supposed to install from the install files
<yofel> for now you need to find out what happened to libktorrent.so.2
<yofel> c2tarun: if you run debuild, you should still have the debian/tmp/ folder
<yofel> check what the contents of debian/tmp/usr/lib are
<bambee> are there things to do this week end ?
<c2tarun> yofel: I looked into CMakeLists.txt files of previous version there is nothing like libktorrent.so.2 + libktorrent2.install file is responsible for its installation and it is there. :( I can't figure out what is the prob :(
<yofel> c2tarun: what are the contents of debian/tmp/usr/lib ?
<yofel> if it's  a new version, it might be they bumped the so-version
<yofel> so it might be libktorrent.so.3 now, not 2
<yofel> that's what I would look for first
<yofel> also, your full build log should have the output of make install
<yofel> you can look at that to see what it actually installed
<c2tarun> yofel: oh yup there is a libktorrent.so.3
<yofel> see, issue found
<c2tarun> yofel: so what should I do? first I'll update the libktorrent2.install file. then?
<yofel> no, that's a major version, so you need to rename the package too from libktorrent2 -> libktorrent3
<yofel> update the install file then
<c2tarun> yofel: well the package name is libktorrent only.
<yofel> c2tarun: not the *binary* package
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> wait a moment
<c2tarun> sorry :( not getting exactly
<yofel> Riddell: there's a libktorrent 1.1.0-1 package in debian/experimental, maybe we should use that?
<yofel> c2tarun: well, what is the package named in debian/control? and why is the install file named libktorrent2.install, not libktorrent.install ?
<yofel> c2tarun: you really should read the shared-library packaging part in the debian policy
<c2tarun> yofel: let me look for it.
<yofel> the policy is long, but it helps a lot to understand this complex thing called dpkg
<yofel> c2tarun: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ - we also have a pdf version in the archive
<Riddell> yofel: that would seem sensible
<c2tarun> yofel: you read this whole? :(
<yofel> c2tarun: I did
<c2tarun> yofel: its an epic :(
<yofel> c2tarun: just shows how complex packaging can get, but it explains most things quite well
 * c2tarun reading
<yofel> c2tarun: as for libktorrent, debian already packaged that, so you should rather file a sync request and coordinate with Riddell about the FFE
<yofel> same for ktorrent
<yofel> bbl
<Riddell> yofel: well it's not certain we want this is natty yet, so a manual sync to a PPA would be the way to start
<c2tarun> yofel: where is the pdf version? I think of getting a hard copy and then read
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the update on the SSL situation on KDE packagers?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, I'll do that now
<Riddell> remind me never to work in security, it's so slow and tedious doing the same thing 5 times
<ScottK> Does this affect Qt3?
<ScottK> It's in Main for a number of supported releases.
<Riddell> I don't think Qt 3 does ssl
<Riddell> it was previously in QCA which as Rich says means apps using that need to be patched individually
<shadeslayer> ouch ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like you're right (Qt3 doesn't build-dep on anything SSL like)
<Riddell> gosh, a Tonio_ 
<ScottK> Really?
<ScottK> Hello Tonio_.
<Tonio_> hi guys :)
<nigelb> Riddell: ouch, doing the same type of patch to /every/ app with the SSL problem?
<ScottK> Just the ones that use QCA.
<debfx> QCA2 has a TLS class so it probably needs to be fixed as well
<Riddell> that Ahmadinejad guy knows how to annoy people
<Furkan> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to get the developer version of KDevelop on Kubuntu, please?
<Riddell> although it's really Comodo who should be taken to ask, how on earth do they allow an account to create certificates for domains own by entirely different companties
<Riddell> Furkan: what do you mean by developer version?
<ScottK> And this isn't the first time, apparently.
<ScottK> (for Comodo)
<Furkan> Riddell: The latest version fro git.
<Riddell> you install KDevelop through System Settings -> Software Management same as anything else
<releaselogger> clearly it is time for skynet and the rise of the machines
<releaselogger> humans break everything
<Riddell> I don't think we have daily builds of kdevelop
<shadeslayer> not yet ^^
<tazz> i suggested
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: why not?
<releaselogger> neon is slow.... :P
<tazz> but the thing is space and efforts...
<tazz> shadeslayer, ^^
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: i was referring to KDevelop
<tazz> it is slow.
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: I know
<shadeslayer> uh .. okay ..
<releaselogger> there is no doubt the machines should be in charge
<shadeslayer> feel free to put in improvements
<shadeslayer> :D
<Furkan> Riddell: OK. Thanks. I think I'll compile it.
<releaselogger> only earlier today I had a chat about what a perfect AI would look like
<releaselogger> conceptually
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: i hope it doesn't look anything like your circle?
<shadeslayer> s/?/!
<releaselogger> actually it does
<shadeslayer> okay, we are doomed then
<releaselogger> pretty much not what currently thoughts on AIs look like
<shadeslayer> tazz: routing is completely shot here 
<releaselogger> rdieter: Riddell: btw, phonon 4.5.0 on ktown
<shadeslayer> here as in India
<releaselogger> backends arriving within the next couple of days
<Riddell> releaselogger: what's new?
<tazz> cant do much about it.
<shadeslayer> yeah .. :(
<releaselogger> Riddell: zeitgeist support, qt designer plugin, ground work for 100% reliable url encoding in backends, ground work for 100% reliable streaming from a QIODevice, DVD menu support
<releaselogger> latter is to be implemented in upcoming phonon-gstreamer release
<releaselogger> vlc backend will have to wait for vlc 1.2 :/
<c2tarun> yofel: ping :(
<releaselogger> oh
<releaselogger> Riddell: and phonon-demos
<c2tarun> Riddell: it will take me weeks in reading the debian policy manual completely :( meanwhile can you please help me with ktorrent error?
<Riddell> c2tarun: what's the error?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what do you make of bug 515138 comment 13?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515138 in kdelibs "kded4 (lucid, amd64) defunct on latop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515138
<c2tarun> it require new version of libktorrent which on building give this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/585506/
<c2tarun> Riddell: ^^
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: distupgradeevent is not compiled
<Riddell> c2tarun: probably libktorrent has a new .so version, what's in debian/tmp/usr/lib/ ?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you still didn't get that sorted? :(
<c2tarun> there is libktorrent.so.3
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: nope :(
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: yeah so switch libktorrent.so.2 with libktorrent.so.3
<shadeslayer> in the install files
<Riddell> you'll also need to change the name of the package
<shadeslayer> and add breaks/replaces
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so version bumps require those .. right?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why?
<shadeslayer> or can the 2 libs remain in the system?
<Riddell> shouldn't need any breaks/replaces if it's just the library in the library package
 * shadeslayer goes to read the debian policy again
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It only needs that if it provides the same file names, which a proper library packag won't.
<ScottK> There are exceptions where things aren't split out as much as they should be in theory, but those are exceptions.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: in this case, what would happen to libktorrent.so.2 ?
<shadeslayer> will it be removed? will it stay there?
<ScottK> Should be up for autoremoval once nothing depends on it.
<c2tarun> what about this error? http://paste.kde.org/8108/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<c2tarun> should I change all the occurences of liktorren2 to 3 in control file?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> i think so .... 
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: pastebin the control file please
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585514/
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: line 31 needs to be fixed
<shadeslayer> line 54 as well
<c2tarun> what about 43
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> yep that too
<shadeslayer> hmm .. flash install issues
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: same error
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: so instead of spending 3 days banging my head against QGraphicsWebView ... i spent 3 mins and made a new browser in QML
<releaselogger> sensible
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i have no idea
<shadeslayer> i'm googling
 * c2tarun :( googling packaging issues??
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: most error's are googlable 
<shadeslayer> :P
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: may be I am not smart enough in googling ;) I'll also try
<Riddell> c2tarun: what's the problem?
<c2tarun> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/8108/
<Riddell> c2tarun: probably a debhelper cacheing issue, I'd start the compile over again
<Riddell> c2tarun: but debian already has a package of this library, better just to take it from there http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/libktorrent
<c2tarun> Riddell: I am compiling, if it didn't work, I'll take debian's
 * c2tarun didn't worked :( taking debians
<c2tarun> Riddell: in order to use the debian's package, what I have to do? downloading the source code, packing it and uploading to a personal ppa and then updating and packing ktorrent?
<c2tarun> the source code about is of libktorrent.
<Riddell> c2tarun: download it to your machine or the ec2 machine, build the package and install to make sure it all works
<Riddell> then you can upload the the PPA with a ~ppa1 version number
<Riddell> to get it into the main archive you would make a sync request, but we don't want to do that until we know we want the new ktorrent in, so PPA only for now
<yofel> c2tarun: pong
<c2tarun> yofel: hi :) I was fiddeling with some issues regarding libktorrent so I pinged :)
<yofel> yeah, finished reading the backlog now
<c2tarun> yofel: now I am reading debian-policy manual, it will take me at least a week to finish :)
<yofel> took me a while too, the problem is that if you plan to continue packaging in the long time you need to know it
<yofel> other than that, it's mostly lerning my doing, and reading other people's packages
<c2tarun> Riddell: this debsign is not working debsign ubuntu@ec2-184-73-132-66.compute-1.amazonaws.com:~/libktorrent/libktorrent_1.1~rc1-1ubuntu1~ppa_i386.changes is anything wrong
<ScottK> Riddell: Qt accepted again.
<Riddell> c2tarun: what are you wanting to sign it for?
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<shadeslayer> jussi: i see licensing nightmares
<c2tarun> Riddell: for uploading it to my ppa :/
<Riddell> c2tarun: you need to build a source package to upload it
<c2tarun> Riddell: this one is also not working :/ debsign ubuntu@ec2-184-73-132-66.compute-1.amazonaws.com:~/libktorrent/libktorrent_1.1~rc1-0ubuntu1~ppa_source.changes
<Riddell> c2tarun: I think it needs a  -r
<Riddell> debsign -r ubuntu@...
<c2tarun> Riddell: may be I am doing something wrong, I packed it and signed it and then uploaded it to my personel ppa. then I included that ppa to sources.list and updated but it failed due to gpg not verified.
<ScottK> c2tarun: If you are signing it in the amazon system then you probably don't have your key available.
<ScottK> Which means the PPA system won't know about whatever key you managed to sign it with.
<c2tarun> ScottK: true. so what can I do?
<Riddell> ScottK: he signed it remotely, that's fine
<ScottK> Riddell: ok.
<ScottK> c2tarun: Actually that's probably not it.
<c2tarun> but I think ScottK is refering to .gnupg folder in home folder
<Riddell> c2tarun: if you care about the PPA gpg key you need to import the gpg key manually or use apt-add-repository to do it automatically
<Riddell> the package won't appear in the PPA instantly, it'll take some minutes for the source to appear then longer for the compiled packages to appear
<bambee> c2tarun: when the package appears you receive an email
<c2tarun> bambee: I already got that mail.
<bambee> so, wait until build succeeds :)
<bambee> w00t "no such slot" message in amarok (for gpodder) :\
<c2tarun> I got this mail :( http://paste.kde.org/8115/
<Riddell> c2tarun: you need to run   debuild -S -sa  instead of just debuild -S
<Riddell> that forces the .orig file to be in the .dsc file and get uploaded
<Riddell> can anyone see the error in this? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/arkj11936.uncompressed
<yofel> Riddell: [ 50%] make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libX11.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.6.0'.  Stop.
<Riddell> yofel: ah hah
<yofel> search for ***, only the make lines have those
<ScottK> Riddell: Artwork accepted.
<Riddell> I was searching for "error" 
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there a reason why for the Qt SSL fix you fixed hardy-backports (4.4) and not the main repository (4.3)?
<c2tarun> Riddell: can you please take a look at this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/585575/
<c2tarun> yofel: if you around please take a look at above error ^^
<yofel> erm... can it be that dh_installs error out on a file in not-installed o.O?
<yofel> *errors
<yofel> c2tarun: did you add that file to anything?
<yofel> or is that the plain build?
<c2tarun> yofel: nope, I did add that file to anything
<yofel> I have no idea ™
<c2tarun> yofel: I installed libktorrent's newer version but didn't changed it's control file version entry,.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't know how to upload to -security and I think micahg wants to review it
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> Yeah, you can't upload to -security.  Forgot about that.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer. yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<Quintasan> yofel: do you use the Remote tab in Dolphin for browsing remote file systems?
<Quintasan> oh I see now
<yofel> erm, what remote tab? ^^
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/5AurW.png
<yofel> ah, that one, works fine for samba here at leats
<yofel> *least
<Quintasan> damn
<Quintasan> yofel: can you create a FTP entry which has a space in its name?
<Quintasan> then try deleting it
<yofel> Quintasan: worked fine (added "file folder" for ftp.kde.org and deleted the folder after that)
<Quintasan> pics or didnt happen :O
<Quintasan> cant delete "Droid FTP" link here
<Quintasan> points to 192.168.1.14
<micahg> ScottK: I'll review it over the weekend, we'll probably release the fix on Monday
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/KltOy.png
<yofel> Quintasan: http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/ftp.png
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> You can delete the link from there?
<Quintasan> at my screen shot
<Quintasan> look at the link selected and then at the path
<Quintasan> in the dialog
<yofel> Quintasan: I don't quite get how you set that up.
<Quintasan> Nor do I
<Quintasan> I just named it Droid FTP
<Quintasan> now I found WebDAV server which works way better
<Quintasan> and I wanted to remove that FTP entry
<Quintasan> but I can't :O
<yofel> well, problem is, I can't even create the entry if I don't know the correct data to connect to id
<yofel> s/id/it/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "well, problem is, I can't even create the entry if I don't know the correct data to connect to it"
<yofel> shut up kubotu
<Quintasan> herp derp
<Quintasan> yofel: do you know what I mean?
<Quintasan> Look the link to the FTP connection is called "Droid FTP"
<yofel> yeah, that much I understand
<Quintasan> When I want to delete it, it tries to delete remote:/Droid
<Quintasan> not "remote:/Droid FTP"
<Quintasan> And it fails
<yofel> err.. No idea, as I said 'KDE FTP' can be deleted fine here
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I just deleted it
<Quintasan> WTF
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> magic
<mu3en> so: current kernel is crashing at suspend/resume. unfortunately it keeps failing to submit the bug due to "permission denied". this is afterfollowing through the report and giving password via kdesudo for retrieving data...
<ScottK> mu3en: We don't do much with the kernel in Kubuntu.  I'd suggest #ubuntu+1 for Natty support.
<mu3en> that makes sense.
<mu3en> what about the more kde related issues (couple around kdepim [experimental]), and a couple just in the general environment in natty.
<mu3en> is there a specific reporting mechanism (and is it technically alpha 3 or beta 1?)
<ScottK> If they are Natty related, a certain amount of it is OK here, but mostly in #kubuntu.  This channel is for development coordination.
<ScottK> For PPA packages you can file bugs against ~kubuntu-ppa via the LP web site.
<mu3en> understood. will do so.
<yofel> mu3en: if apport gives permission denied you'll need sudo, the crash data is kept in /var/crash/
<mu3en> sudo apport-bug /var/crash/whateverwhatever.crash
<mu3en> thanks yofel
<mu3en> ehh... "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<mu3en> grin. sounds very M$...
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-26
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<c2tarun> I was working on new version of ktorrent, I found this page http://packages.debian.org/experimental/ktorrent debian packed it and kept in experimental, I downloaded the debian tarball and packed it and it built fine on Ubuntu Natty. Can anyone please tell me now what should I do? call for a sync?
<ScottK> c2tarun: You should look at the current Ubuntu package and see if we have an existing difference with Debian and if we do, if we still need to maintain it.
<c2tarun> ScottK: yup, I think there are some changes, check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585738/
<ScottK> c2tarun: I don't have time to help right now, sorry.
<c2tarun> ScottK: np :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: when you come around, please reply before switching off that ec2 machine, thanks
<tsimpson> just a heads up, that paste from c2arun is 27MB, don't try opening it...
<ScottK> :=0
<tsimpson> starts with 576859 blank lines, and it has seems to do a complete diff of ktorrent-4.0.5/ to ktorrent-4.1~rc1
<lucidfox> Hmmm
<lucidfox> Launchpad shows there are translations for Muon in Natty, and Russian in particular is fully localized
<lucidfox> Any idea why I'm seeing it in English, then?
<lucidfox> Also, blarg, after I updated ttf-ubuntu-font-family, it is rendered differently in Qt and GTK applications
<lucidfox> ah, bug #741862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 741862 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "Default interface font is too bold in all Qt4 applications" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741862
<lucidfox> what is it with Canonical and breaking UI changes shortly before release?
<bambee> morning
 * bambee needs a coffee v_v
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/out.ogv
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> Why can't I mark a connection as system default in Network Manager?
<JontheEchidna> not implemented in the KDE frontend
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> Why bother adding a checkbox there?
<JontheEchidna> trollface.jpg
<Quintasan> Now I have no idea how to give static IP to eth0
<JontheEchidna> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2011/03/plasma-nm-big-feature-bigger-than-i.html <- will have to be fixed for NM 0.9
<Quintasan> wow cool
<Quintasan> he has been working for a year on it?
<Quintasan> looks like I will have to manually edit files
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: really, that's some really shitty NetworkManager implementation
<Quintasan> WHY THE HELL ANYTHING CANT WORK IN MY HOUSE
<Quintasan> FFS
<nigelb> Quintasan: ah, that's why the autoconnect doesn't work
<nigelb> meh
<Quintasan> bash
<Quintasan> bah
<Quintasan> no good tag editors either
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> has anyone been able to make their firefox look like this : http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=117962&file1=117962-1.png&file2=117962-2.png&file3=117962-3.jpg&name=Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29  ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: no, but cripes thats nice!
<jussi> also, anyone know how I fix this? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jussi>  libgpg-error-dev : Depends: libgpg-error0 (= 1.6-1ubuntu2) but 1.10-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa1 is to be installed
<jussi> apart from removing the ppa
<shadeslayer> jussi: just go to View and disable Menu Bar
<jussi> shadeslayer: any ideas if thats just a screwup by someone (the = not being a > ) or if its by design - ie it only works with that version and not a higher one? 
<ScottK> jjesse: No.  The = is necessary.  You have to revert to the earlier libgpg-error0.  ppa-purge may come in handy for this.
<jussi> ScottK: what is ppa-purge? 
<ScottK> jussi: It's a script that will remove all packages from a selected PPA and revert them to the version in the archive.
<ScottK> I believe it's in a package of the same name.
<jussi> ScottK: ahh, excellent. thank you.
<jussi> Hrm, how does one tell which ppa its in? apt-cache policy isnt helpful...
<jussi>  kubuntu-ppa-beta-maverick - Im confuzzled, what is the beta ppa for? 
<ScottK> Backports of beta/pre-release versions of KDE.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: agateau either of you around?
<jussi> right, so how does that differ from the backports ppa then?
<shadeslayer> jussi: one sec
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<jussi> shadeslayer: ahhh!!! thank you!!!! 
<shadeslayer> np :)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: how to enclose a bug number in debian/changelog for a kde bug?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: * CHanges here (LP : #bugno)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: if the bug is on bugs.kde.org and not on LP then?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you can't close that bug
<c2tarun> ok
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: which bug are we talking about?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240916 it was there in junior jobs :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 240916 in FlickrExport "Question for web authentification: Better button names [patch]" [Minor,New]
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: okay, that is now upto kde upstream to fix
<shadeslayer> but ... poor choice of words
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: kde upstream means/
<shadeslayer> something like : "Application authenticated" would have been better
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: means, the developer of kipiplugins will fix it
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: he dont even remember that application :(
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: what should I do? fix the bug or leave it?
<shadeslayer> uh.. you attached the patch
<shadeslayer> that's the most you can do
<shadeslayer> and keep poking the developer in the bug
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well there is a funny thing about it :) I didn't notice that the package is in our archives, so now I pulled it from archive and making a proper patch
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: is it that in all kde bugs its upto upstream author to include the fix or not?
<shadeslayer> yes
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: but still if the patch works and its proper it can be included into the version in our archive?
<shadeslayer> yep ... but you should probably ask the upstream developer if the patch is the correct one before applying it in our archives
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I asked him, he told that patch is ok, but he dont remember the application, I dont think he'll fix it :/ anyway I'll pack it and add a patch to that bug
<c2tarun> Riddell: if you come around, please dont off your ec2 I am using it to build a package.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: pong
<c2tarun> you remember the bug we just discussed?
<shadeslayer> yes
<c2tarun> I pulled the version from our archive and created a patch and fixed it. but the debdiff b/w the dsc's is for the ubuntu right? should I attach it to bugs.kde.org will it be correct?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> you just need to send in the patch
<shadeslayer> no need to send the debdiff
<c2tarun> and the patch I posted earlier was not working :( is there any way of removing it from there?
<shadeslayer> i don't think so
<shadeslayer> just attach a new diff
<jussi> shadeslayer: have you got tomahawk compiled and working on your machine yet?  
<jussi> amazing!!
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> jussi: tomahawk is too new even for natty
<shadeslayer> 2-3 libraries are missing :(
<jussi> shadeslayer: so compile them - I did - it takes like 5 mins...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> well .. i'm trying to get opensync to work first
<jussi> the client is _awesome_!!!
<shadeslayer> so that i can send in my GSoC Proposal
<jussi> hehe
<c2tarun> I applied a patch by -f option and then on refresh I am getting nothing in the patch, does this mean patch doesnt apply
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/585931/
<bambee> c2tarun: does something beginning with "debian/tmp/usr/share/icons/oxygen/" is installed ?
<c2tarun> bambee: nope
<bambee> well, what's the error line 3649 ? (see your paste)
<tsimpson> fix your .install file(s)
<tsimpson> looks like you'll want to replace "oxygen" with "hicolor" in the .install (guessing)
<c2tarun> tsimpson: ohh....yeah :) thanks
<c2tarun> tsimpson: what should be my changelog entry ? and how do you know everything :(
<tsimpson> I know because I see lots of things being installed into usr/share/icons/hicolor, rather than usr/share/icons/oxygen
<tsimpson> and the changelog entry, well just say you adjusted the .install files
<tsimpson> you don't need to go into excruciating detail about every single change in the changelog
<tsimpson> just say what you generally did and note anything important
<c2tarun> I never payed attention that where things get installed, :/ I dont even look at it unless I get an error. from now I'll look at it. :)
<tsimpson> well if you get an error from dh_install, you should look
<c2tarun> where is Riddell?
<ScottK> !weekend | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<tsimpson> probably enjoying his weekend
<c2tarun> sure :) and tsimpson you packaged half of KDE wow... :)
<tsimpson> back in the early 4.0 days, yes
 * c2tarun that explains how you know everything :)
<tsimpson> I'm not an especially active packager recently, but if I see "dh_install said it could not find usr/share/icons/oxygen/*", I'll go look at what was installed
<tsimpson> obviously everything becomes easier with experience though
<Quintasan> though new linking stuff is...
<Quintasan> urgh
<yofel> areed :S
<yofel> *agreed
<c2tarun> can anyone please look at this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/585950/
<Quintasan> Cannot find file: /home/ubuntu/qtiplot/qtiplot-0.9.8.5/manual/manual.pro.
<Quintasan> What's there you don't understand?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: where is the file  I guess :/
<yofel> with my qmake knowledge I would say there's a project file that includes a non-existent file
<Quintasan> What yofel siad
<Quintasan> said*
<c2tarun> yofel: yup, pro are project files, but I think they are created. but it is not getting created here.
<yofel> c2tarun: can you try to build qtiplot outside of the package once so we know if the packaging is foobared or the upstream source?
<yofel> sure, .pro files are usually generated by qmake, but the developer is supposed to create those in most cases
<c2tarun> yofel: what do you mean be building outside of package? never did it before
<yofel> well, go to your upstream source tarball, extract that somewhere else, and build it 
<yofel> there's usually a README or INSTALL file that tells you how to build it
<c2tarun> sure
<c2tarun> yofel: manual says You also need to build and install the slightly modified versions of the Qwt (5.2) and QwtPlot3D libraries which are shipped with QtiPlot in the "3rdparty/qwt" and "3rdparty/qwtplot3d" folders respectively
<yofel> hm, either the package ignores that or I'm too tired to understand the rules...
<yofel> c2tarun: where did you get the new source from?
<c2tarun> uscan
<yofel> ah, thx
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> in your log there's
<yofel> cd manual/ && /usr/bin/qmake-qt4 /home/ubuntu/qtiplot/qtiplot-0.9.8.5/manual/manual.pro -after  QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE\ =\ -Wall\ -g\ -O2 QMAKE_POST_LINK\ ~=\ s/strip/: -o Makefile
<yofel> Cannot find file: /home/ubuntu/qtiplot/qtiplot-0.9.8.5/manual/manual.pro.
<yofel> here it simply runs
<yofel> cd manual/ && make -f Makefile
<c2tarun> yup
<c2tarun> yofel: not getting, I think it runs cd manuals and then qmake-qt4 inside manual.
<yofel> yes, for the packaging, but the plain build I'm doing here does something else
<c2tarun> BTW what does make -f Makefile mean?
<yofel> that's just telling make to use 'Makefile' as makefile
<c2tarun> ohh...
<yofel> c2tarun: man make
 * c2tarun looking
<c2tarun> got it :) is your package building there (plain build?)
<yofel> plain build means no pakcage
<yofel> I just extracted the source, went in there and ran qmake && make
<c2tarun> you mean inside manual folder qmake && make, but there is no make in packaging I guess
<yofel> c2tarun: no, I meant that I ignored the packaging, went outside, extracted the orig.tar.gz somewhere else, and tried to build that
<c2tarun>  yup I got that, 
<c2tarun> yofel: I guess your make failed.
<yofel> it did, something about qwt, and I'm out of ideas here, someone that actually knows qmake will need to take a look at this
<c2tarun> its mentioned in manual that we have to make qwt first.
<c2tarun> :/
<shadeslayer> anyone around to help with a DSO error?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/8168
<yofel> shadeslayer: where's the source?
<shadeslayer> yofel: follow instructions from http://saidinesh5.wordpress.com/2010/08/24/are-we-there-yet/
<shadeslayer> yofel: looks like a DSO error tho right?
<yofel> it is one
<yofel> adding -lQtDBus somewhere would be my first attempt
<shadeslayer> yofel: the problem is... it uses ... autotools
<yofel> oh yeah, great
 * yofel tries to remember the autotools tutorial he once did...
<shadeslayer> heh
<JontheEchidna> *autohell
<yofel> first it's a build-dep hell :S
<ScottK> The LDADD macro is the one you want.
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> ScottK is here ... he's probably been here long enough to know autotools :P
<ScottK> Dear lord no.
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> well we have SYNCEVOLUTION_LDADD =
<yofel> I would rather say to modify syncevolution_LDADD here
<ScottK> Sounds right.
<shadeslayer> yofel: via configure?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: syncevolution is a bit offtopic for #kubuntu-devel.  We ought to be discussing this in #ubuntu-motu.  More likely people who know auto* stuff there too.
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, in src/Makefile.am - around line 140
<shadeslayer> moving to #ubuntu-motu ?
<c2tarun> what kind of patch is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/585975/
<tazz> c2tarun, seems like multiple files are patched.
<c2tarun> tazz: I thought its a diff followed by a patch :P anyway its already applied :)
<tazz> heh cool
<tazz> yea seemed odd...
<bambee> apachelogger: I've a patch for the gpodder service in amarok ("no such slot" error). I should probably contact stefan nop ?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It'd be really nice if you could look at the quickaccess thread on kubuntu-devel and make an assessment of what we should do.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-27
<c2tarun> good morning :)
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> bambee: morning :)
<jussi> Huomenta
<c2tarun> hey do anyone know any channel on IRC for java programming?
<bambee> c2tarun: your package is finished finally ? :)
<c2tarun> bambee: which one? Qtiplot is still getting errors :( many others are finished :)
<bambee> your last one... when there was an error for usr/share/icons/oxygen/* 
<c2tarun> bambee: yup that was fixed :)
<bambee> great :)
<c2tarun> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.kde.org/8200/
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: adddialog.h:17:17: fatal error: QList: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: take a minute and think what that error means
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: oh, I created  a patch that is adding QList in adddialog.cpp not .h :( sorry
<shadeslayer> yes 
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well i think you forgot to build dep on libqt4-dev
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: still getting same error, here is my patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/586101/ , what do you mean by forgot to build dep on libqt4-dev? :/ not gettting
<bambee> shadeslayer: it's not qt3 ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: sorry ... i don't follow
<shadeslayer> bambee: cdcat is Qt3 ?
<shadeslayer> or QList?
<bambee> cdcat does not use qt3 ?
<bambee> there is a "-I/usr/include/qt3" line 20
<shadeslayer> hmm .. intersting
<shadeslayer> *interesting
<shadeslayer> possibly he needs something like Q3List ?
<c2tarun> what are you guys talking :( can you pick me up
<bambee> and If I install libqt3-headers (and libqt3-mt-dev etc...) I don't find any QList under /usr/include/qt3 ...
<bambee> shadeslayer: I don't know
<shadeslayer> bambee: i don't see Q3List anywhere as well
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: your package is trying to search for Qt3 headers
<shadeslayer> and fails to find them
<bambee> exactly
<c2tarun> hmmm... qt3 doesnt support QList http://doc.qt.nokia.com/3.0/classes.html
<c2tarun> what should I include then?
<debfx> c2tarun: qt3 has QMemArray instead of QList
<shadeslayer> debfx: Qt3 has some scary classes
<bambee> shadeslayer: apparently Q3List does not exist
<shadeslayer> bambee: yeah
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: this line QList<QPixmap> anim_list; in header file is causing problem
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: use QMemArray as debfx said
<debfx> or maybe QValueList
<c2tarun> debfx: which one? QValueList or QMemArray?
<bambee> QValueList seems better it has almost the same API :)
<c2tarun> sure :)
<bambee> (I am talking about class API)
<c2tarun> sorry the error is becaue in the source code somehow there is a line #include<QList> is causing problem.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: debfx^
<bambee> c2tarun: QList does not exist in qt3 that's why we was talking about qvaluelist
<c2tarun> bambee: I tried including QValueList and removing QList still same error
<bambee> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/3.3/qvaluelist.html <-- include qvaluelist.h instead
<c2tarun> bambee: new error :( adddialog.h:20:24: fatal error: Q3GridLayout: No such file or directory
<c2tarun> bambee: its impossible to fix that package :( I changed approx 10 header files in adddialog.h and now its another file giving same errors :(
<Quintasan> bambee, shadeslayer: know some regexp magic?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure, if you look at rekonq code, half of it is regex
<shadeslayer> the other half is pure magic
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I have [sdadaskjasf]_asdas_asdfgga_asdsad_-_asd_[something]
<shadeslayer> uh okay
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I want to remove the first [] and replace _ with spaces
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bash or Qt?
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: bash?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: brr ... no idea
<shadeslayer> yofel: poke
<shadeslayer> yofel: is there *any* way to go back to ld? and link without gold
<tazz> Quintasan, you want to replace all the _ with spaces  right
<tazz> ?
<tazz> Quintasan, also do you want to replace the 1st  [ ] with spaces too ?
<tazz> if you i am doing this, put your text in a file called test and run this "cat test | sed -e 's/\_/\ /g' | sed -e 's/\[/\ /' | sed -e 's/\]/\ /' "
<tazz> there must be some easer way to do this, but seems to be the quickest.
<bambee> c2tarun: where I can find the source ? (just to check something)
<c2tarun> bambee: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/cdcat?content=10438
<bambee> thanks
<bambee> c2tarun: it uses qt3support (from qt4) and not qt3 :)
<bambee> unpack it locally, then cd src && qmake
<bambee> (with qmake-qt4)
<bambee> then just type make => it builds just fine here
<bambee> it seems to use qt3support, qtcore, qtgui and qtxml
<bambee> shadeslayer: could you confirm ? I am not the best one to talk about qmake :)
<shadeslayer> heh .. me neither ... i sorely hate qmake
<bambee> arrf
<shadeslayer> also busy with some GSoC stuff right now
<shadeslayer> need to fix this today
<bambee> np
<c2tarun> whats GSoc
<c2tarun> bambee: you taking that package?
<bambee> nop it's your
<bambee> I am just looking at it to see the issue
<c2tarun> bambee: If you find a way to fix it, please tell me, I am waiting
<bambee> c2tarun: see above, as I said it uses qt3support from qt4 and not libqt3
<bambee> unpack it locally in your home
<c2tarun> what do you mean by qt3support?
<c2tarun> I am not getting :(
<bambee> c2tarun: I mean libqt4-qt3support
<c2tarun> bambee: is there any documentation for that?
<bambee> c2tarun: cdcat already uses libqt4-qt3support, there is nothing to change
<bambee> c2tarun: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/586139/
<c2tarun> bambee: if there is nothing to change then why its not building?
<bambee> because apparently your build uses libqt3 and not libqt4-qt3support 
<bambee> http://paste.kde.org/8200/ <--- see line 20
<bambee> you build uses libqt3 and looks in /usr/include/qt3  (line 20) for headers => which fails because cdcat depends on libqt4-qt3support and not libqt3 
<bambee> c2tarun: you probably made a mistake in your build dependencies
<c2tarun> bambee: well, may be should I show you my control file?
<bambee> with my above comments try to find the solution and if you don't show me the control file
<bambee> c2tarun: qt3support is a qt4 module :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<bambee> c2tarun: show me your debian/control
<c2tarun> bambee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586150/
<bambee> as I said earlier cdcat uses only Qt4, so what's the problem line 5 ?
<c2tarun> bambee: so It should be qt4-dev-tools?
<tsimpson> c2tarun: libqt4-dev rather than libqt3-mt-dev, and you can probably just drop qt3-dev-tools
<tsimpson> dev-tools is more for developing an application, not compiling it
<tsimpson> oh, and change the description
<tsimpson> Linux doen't have a concept of "drives" being different from directories
<c2tarun> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> c2tarun: pong
<c2tarun> tsimpson: can you please help me with this error.
<c2tarun> http://paste.kde.org/8239/
<tsimpson> does qtiplot-0.9.8.5/manual/manual.pro exist in the source?
<c2tarun> tsimpson: nope
<tsimpson> then I guess you need to file a bug
<c2tarun> ok.
<c2tarun> tsimpson: where should I file a bug? on LP or on kde-apps.org?
<tsimpson> where ever you got the app from
<tsimpson> if it's from kde-apps.org, add a comment or try to contact the author
<c2tarun> ok
<tsimpson> or see if they have a project website with a bugtracker, some host bugtrackers on sourceforge for instance
<yofel> shadeslayer: I don't know gcc that well I fear
<bambee> there is no group for amarok on reviewboard ? o_O
<tsimpson> yofel, shadeslayer: "-fuse-ld=bfd" (I think)
<bambee> Can I work on phonon 4.5.0  packaging ? Does a core dev prefer do it himself ? (phonon is an important part of kde that's why I prefer ask)
<Riddell> bambee: yes please do
<bambee> Riddell: ok :)
<bambee> hello by the way ;)
<Riddell> good afternoon
<c2tarun> Riddell: good after noon :)
<c2tarun> thanks for your ec2 I used it for two days. :)
<Riddell> thanks canonical :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: some universe application of kde have new version available. I packed few of them and uploaded to my ppa, can you please take a look https://launchpad.net/~c2tarun/+archive/new-versions
<c2tarun> Riddell: except kipiplugins cb2bib and libktorrent all are new. + regarding newer version of ktorrent, debian released an experimental version I build it on that ec2 and its working fine.
<Riddell> c2tarun: we're in feature freeze so the first question is which of these are bugfix releases and which have new features
<c2tarun> Riddell: I guess all of them, (if trust the changelogs on kde-apps, + all of them are from universe so I think they can be exception of feature freeze
<Riddell> c2tarun: you would have to ask for each exception separately
<c2tarun> oh...
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<Riddell> or we can just put them in a kubuntu ppa and include them after the natty release
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you choose in which data center these ec2 machines are started?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> kewl
<Riddell> do you care about he data centre?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> why?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: reduced ping times are always better
<shadeslayer> so if you start a machine in tokyo, latency would be less for me and c2tarun
<Riddell> mm, right
<shadeslayer> but then again
<shadeslayer> routing is completely shot in india
<shadeslayer> so i can't be sure
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'll do a QuickAccess release this week with the fixes accumulated in the 0.8.x branch. (Small icon fix and one or two minor things) I don't plan to do other fixes unless they're major.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: check out my gameboy emulator: http://i.imgur.com/eqHEU.png
<JontheEchidna> QPainter can do smoothing for larger sizes: http://i.imgur.com/ACprw.png
<bambee> In a case like that, I have to use the upstream rules ? http://gitorious.org/kde-zeitgeist/libqzeitgeist/trees/master/debian  (required by phonon)
<Riddell> bambee: I don't follow
<Riddell> we should use the Debian packaging unless there's a very good reason not to
<Riddell> bambee: oh, it has an upstream as in KDE packaging
<Riddell> is that in the released tar?
<Riddell> maybe seiflotfy_ knows why
<seiflotfy_> huh
<seiflotfy_> Riddell, what?
<Riddell> usually I'd remove any upstream debian/ packaging from upstream tars
<Riddell> 18:20 < bambee> In a case like that, I have to use the upstream rules ? http://gitorious.org/kde-zeitgeist/libqzeitgeist/trees/master/debian  (required by phonon)
<bambee> Riddell: there is no released tar yet
<seiflotfy_> no idea
<Riddell> bambee: so Phonon made a release which depends on a dependency which hasn't been released?
<bambee> the only things I found about that is this link and ML archives...
<bambee> it's strange
<Riddell> seiflotfy_: do you know anything about a libqzeitgeist release or are you not involved in that?
<bambee> I found any tarball nor git tags
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you releasing software that depends on unreleased software?
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<bambee> apachelogger: feel free to blame me If I am wrong...
<seiflotfy_> Riddell, there is a release
<seiflotfy_> but it was never packaged
<seiflotfy_> :/
<Riddell> seiflotfy_: where can we find it?
<bambee> seiflotfy_: where ?
<seiflotfy_> its not in launchpad
<seiflotfy_> getting it for you
<seiflotfy_> this is the git stuff
<seiflotfy_> http://gitorious.org/kde-zeitgeist/libqzeitgeist
<seiflotfy_> and the tarball is
<seiflotfy_> http://www.gitorious.org/kde-zeitgeist/libqzeitgeist/archive-tarball/master
<bambee> seiflotfy_: as I said it's a snapshot
<seiflotfy_> on it
<seiflotfy_> just pinged the guys
<bambee> Riddell: I sent an email to the main dev
<c2tarun> need a little bit help with qt code, can anyone please, I asked on qt but no one is there.
<c2tarun> s/qt/#qt
<c2tarun> no one is here too :(
<afiestas> Riddell: finally registered for uds sponsorship
<afiestas> I had a problem because I though I changed my email to afiestras@kde.org, but it seems that ubuntu single sign on system is still using my old address
<afiestas> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi afiestas 
<afiestas> Riddell: obex-data-server should be updated to the last trunk version it not it will crash when trying to get a "shared file"
<afiestas> what should  I do?
<afiestas> the obex-data-server told me that he was going to release a new  patch version but tha day never came :/
<Riddell> afiestas: does it contain new features?
<afiestas> nope
<afiestas> just 1 security fix, and a crash fix afaik
<Riddell> hassle us until we package it then
<Riddell> bambee might be looking for something to do while he waits for the zeitgeist people to get themselves sorted
<seiflotfy_> Riddell, and bambee ping jpwhiting on #zeitgeist
<seiflotfy_> he is the maintainer
<afiestas> oks, I will check the diff between the last version and trunk, to be sure that no new features has been added
<bambee> Riddell: I am busy right now, but I can add it to my todolist :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually
<JontheEchidna> I did a few improvements to the upstream packaging of zeitgeist
<JontheEchidna> should be ready to go with the exception of no debian/copyright
<bambee> Riddell: an official release is on the way, a dev will ping us (here or by email) and the release will be available
<bambee> s/and/when/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "Riddell: an official release is on the way, a dev will ping us (here or by email) when the release will be available"
<Riddell> bambee: could you ask then to remove the debian/ directory from the release, it just gets in the way
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt/+files/libqzeitgeist_0.1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<Riddell> of course we can steal it back to do the actual packaging
<bambee> done
<JontheEchidna> ^includes a patch needed for properly-versioned libraries, though upstream trunk seems to have changed the build system so it may not be necessary next release
<bambee> Riddell: also qzeitgeist has an unversioned soname
<claydoh> is there a channel or list for kubuntu-mobile at all? I don't seem to see any
<ScottK> claydoh: It's cleverly hidden as #kubuntu-mobile.
<afiestas> Riddell: no new features from 0.4.5 and trunk but a lot of bug fixing
<afiestas> as you can see, the maintainer wants to make a release, but he hasn't http://bugs.muiline.com/view.php?id=584
<afiestas> (I'm husselng as you said :p)
<claydoh> ScottK: lol, searching  shows up nothing :), I'd blame quassel, but I know better :) thanks
<seiflotfy_> JontheEchidna, we have RainCT who is a debian dev and our packager
<ScottK> seiflotfy_: Also formerly very active in Ubuntu.  Not sure how much he knows about Qt stuff though.
<seiflotfy_> not much 
<seiflotfy_> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-19
 * jalcine_ is away: Gone away for now
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<ronnoc_> hi all. you maybe aware of this, or not; and it may be Kubuntu specific, or not (not sure) - But posting here for the sake of diligence http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-users/2012-03/msg00110.html 
<ybit> http://youtu.be/WRMy20z6luo
<ybit> what's with this?
<ybit> ugly animations in the latest version of kubuntu
<ybit> http://youtu.be/WRMy20z6luo :: what's with these ugly animations?
<fabo> Riddell: your latest changes on Qt aren't commited in the repo. Do you mind if I push them?
<micahg> fabo: was there a reason we didn't push libzip 0.10 for precise?
<fabo> micahg: it's binary incompatible. it took some time to transition in Debian. The transition finished recently. We can sync request now.
<micahg> fabo: it'll need an FFe + commitment for the transition
<micahg> oh, not too big
<micahg> only 11 packages, it'll fix a depwait as well
<micahg> fabo: were you planning on filing the paperwork?
<fabo> the transition was pretty safe
<fabo> micahg: I can do
<micahg> fabo: thanks
<fabo> Riddell: pushed. I assumed you don't mind :)
<Riddell> fabo: thanks
<fabo> Riddell: I commited the changes to fix bug 911733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911733 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Patch Qt to fix annoying KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911733
<Riddell> yep, thanks
<DoctorPepper> shadeslayer:  are u here ? 
<schnelle> fabo: thanks for fixing bug 911733 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911733 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Patch Qt to fix annoying KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911733
<fabo> schnelle: yw :)
<schnelle> fabo: this is precise only, right? this won't be backported to qt 4.8 from oneiric backports?
<fabo> schnelle: looking in the backport atm. it will be another bug for backporting.
<fabo> schnelle: in oneiric, it's 4.7.4
<DoctorPepper> can anyone tell how i can upgrade  to 12.04 beta ,  since kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade   says  No new release found
<schnelle> fabo: yes it's 4.7.4 in official repository. but if one (like me) is using backports to get kde 4.8, he also gets qt 4.8 from backports
<schnelle> fabo: hmm i think i missunderstood you. you said basicly the same thing as i did. sorry :)
<schnelle> DoctorPepper: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<DoctorPepper> schnelle: No new release found
<schnelle> DoctorPepper: hmm it works for me in oneiric
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Peace-> firefox will not integrated anymore on kubuntu ? 
<Peace-> or this is a fake new ?
<Riddell> the ubuntu packager is removing the important patch
<Riddell> debfx: I think I have someone who would like to have a PPA with a patched firefox in it, would you be willing to help?
<Riddell> help set it up
<Peace-> how stupid is the guy that has done this ?
<Peace-> how much*
<Peace-> who is ?
<Riddell> not stupid.  canonical I expect
<Peace-> i think that who has done this is stupid
<tsdgeos> what does the dropped patch do?
<Peace-> tsdgeos: i guess open the open dialog kde
<debfx> Riddell: I don't think it's feasible to maintain a patched firefox in a ppa
<Riddell> tsdgeos: talk to mozilla kde helper which does things like open kde dialogues
<Riddell> debfx: because firefox changes so much?
<Peace-> so we get rekonq that crash all the time and firefox that sucks on style 
<debfx> and chromium which has a working kde integration
<Peace-> well it's the only pseudo decent browser 
<debfx> Riddell: yes
<Sifrazooy> hey does any one knows where i can find dolphin documentations
<Riddell> Sifrazooy: I don't understand your question
<Sifrazooy> Riddell:  i want to add and use some functionalities in dolphin 
<Peace-> Sifrazooy: like ?
<Sifrazooy> Riddell: for more details i want to be able to retreive the right click list on dolphin file manager and reuse them again
<Riddell> Sifrazooy: if you want to know how to make plugins for debian the right people to ask are kde developers who have an irc channel of #kde-devel
<Riddell> s/debian/dolphin/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "Sifrazooy: if you want to know how to make plugins for dolphin the right people to ask are kde developers who have an irc channel of #kde-devel"
<Sifrazooy> Riddell: thnx for help :D
<BluesKaj> debfx,  not a really good kde integration with chromium and kde the tabfonts etc are trill too small to read on a large monitor and they can't be resized
<BluesKaj> still too small
<debfx> BluesKaj: I didn't say it's perfect but at least it exists
<debfx> BluesKaj: have you filed a bug about that?
<BluesKaj> debfx,  yeah, takes up less real estate than FF 
<BluesKaj> 'yes about 18mos ago 
<BluesKaj> don't think it was ever assigned ..not many ppl use a 42" monitor, so the font appears fine on most desktops and laptops
<debfx> fabo: do you have some time to review a few changes for the qt package?
<fabo> debfx: soon to be busy for the next 2h30. I could put in queue after that.
<debfx> fabo: that would be great :), the patches are in http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qt4/
<fabo> np
<debfx> they are based on the debian experimental branch
<debfx> but I also want to push 0002 and 3 to precise
<tsdgeos> Riddell: so that firefox-kde helper was removed because: a) did not compile b) has no maintainer c) it is policy not to ship distro patches d) anything else
<debfx> tsdgeos: it was removed because it's difficult and time consuming to maintain such a large patch with firefox's rapid release schedule
<tsdgeos> debfx: because api changes?
<ScottK> And no one to do the work.
<andreaxxx> hello! any workaround for bug #941989?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941989 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "wrong textcolor in tooltip of gtk apps" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941989
<Riddell> andreaxxx: user support in #kubuntu
<andreaxxx> Riddell: for 12.04 too?
<Riddell> andreaxxx: yes or try #kubuntu+1 or #ubuntu+1
<andreaxxx> ty ;)
<Riddell> muon uses zeitgeist now?
<ScottK> fabo: I approved your libzip FFe, but please get it done quickly.
<fabo> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> fabo: If there's anything that needs a sync that you don't have upload rights for, let me know.
<fabo> micahg: paperwork done, now we need to push the stuff ^^^
<micahg> fabo: ok, are we sure the reverse dependencies will build with a no change rebuild?
<fabo> ScottK: libzip should be merged, trigger rebuild on  the 7 known good packages
<ScottK> micahg: See the bug.  All but two.
<fabo> yes
<fabo> then push the 2 changes for the remaining packages
<ScottK> fabo: merge or sync?  We don't have a current diff for libzip
<micahg> fabo should have sync rights for libzip as a kubuntu-dev
<fabo> ScottK: sync
<fabo> ah cool :)
<micahg> fabo: just close the bug please when syncing (-b XXXXXX)
<ScottK> Oh.  Give it a try then.
<fabo> ok
<micahg> fabo: have you tried syncpackage yet?
<ScottK> micahg: Shouldn't it stay open until the transition is done?
<fabo> micahg: no, it will be my 1st try
<micahg> ScottK: well, if we want to be technical about it, we should just add bug tasks for the packages and have each one closed on upload/sync :)
<ScottK> Yes.  Easier just to close it by hand when done.
<micahg> with tasks though, LP will record as you go, so you're never wondering where you are :)
<micahg> fabo: I can go through the rest in a few hours, I have to finish something else up
<micahg> or have ScottK do them
 * ScottK can do the syncs after libzip is built and published.
<fabo> I'll syncpackage for libzip and let you do the remaining packages?
 * fabo back in 5min, call in progress...
<ScottK> Are they syncs or no change rebuilds?
<ScottK> You should be able to do ebook-tools too.
<fabo> ScottK: syncpackage done. the 7 other packages are no change rebuilds.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> fabo: Is this your first Ubuntu "upload"?
<fabo> ScottK: no, I've done Qt (this morning)
<ScottK> Ah.  Cool.  Congratulations on that one then.
<fabo> thanks :)
<fabo> ScottK: is there's a way to find which packages I'm allowed to upload?
<Riddell> I think there is a magic command that I can never remember
<Riddell> cjwatson will know
<ScottK> Yes.  There is.
<ScottK> micahg should know too.
<fabo> k
<debfx> edit_acl.py -P kubuntu -S precise query
<debfx> from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk
<fabo> thanks
<micahg> fabo: if you're wondering about a specific packages, there's also ubuntu-upload-permission in ubuntu-dev-tools
<fabo> ok
<fabo> micahg: bug 959103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959103 in Oneiric Backports "Please backport krename 4.0.9-1 (universe) from precise" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959103
<micahg> fabo: yes?
<fabo> just replied to your comment
<micahg> fabo: that should go on the other bug, you can mark the backport request as a duplicate and target the other bug to oneiric
<fabo> k
<micahg> fabo: FYI, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<micahg> fabo: let me know if you need sponsorship for it, as I'm piloting in ~10 hours
<fabo> micahg: I've nominated the bug for oneiric, subscribed ubuntu-sru and going to prepare the release-proposed package
<micahg> fabo: sounds good, task approved
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-20
<apol> hi
<apol> can someone help me with this error please?
<apol> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/97408293/upload_3520464_log.txt
<apol> :) << good guy face
<apol> ó.ò
<ScottK> fabo: libzip is all done.
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm probably doing pulling and committing and all that in the wrong order, and as a result I've run into a snag where my copy diverges from the one on the server. Here's what I've got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891753/ Any help with what I should do next so that I can push my commit without messing up jjesse's commits would be appreciated. (:
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm probably doing pulling and committing and all that in the wrong order, and as a result I've run into a snag where my copy diverges from the one on the server. Here's what I've got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891753/ Any help with what I should do next so that I can push my commit without messing up jjesse's commits would be appreciated. (:
<fabo> ScottK: thanks!
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm probably doing pulling and committing and all that in the wrong order, and as a result I've run into a snag where my copy diverges from the one on the server. Here's what I've got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891753/ Any help with what I should do next so that I can push my commit without messing up jjesse's commits would be appreciated. (:
<micahg> littlegirl: bzr rebase?
<littlegirl> micahg: I don't know what that means. (:
<micahg> littlegirl: it's a command to rebase what you have based on the committed branch, you'll need the bzr-rewrite package, 'bzr help rebase' for more info
<littlegirl> micahg: Will it grab the commits that someone else made to Launchpad and give them to me locally so that my copy is exactly like the one on Launchpad?
<micahg> littlegirl: yes, and recommit yours on tops as long as you don't have conflicts in the same files
<littlegirl> micahg: That sounds perfect. Thanks for the info. Is there any chance I'll screw things up if I use it incorrectly?
<littlegirl> micahg: Hmmm: E: Couldn't find package bzr-rewrite
<micahg> littlegirl: idk, I guess it's always possible, but only your local branch would be affected, I wouldn't worry as long as you pay attention to the prompt
<micahg> littlegirl: which release are you on?
<littlegirl> micahg: Of Bazaar?
<micahg> Ubuntu
<littlegirl> Kubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<micahg> littlegirl: that's why, it's called bzr-rebase there
<littlegirl> micahg: Installed, thanks. (:
<littlegirl> micahg: One other thing. It says I need to know the upstream location. Would that be branch lp:kubuntu-docs which is where I originally pulled from, or would it be the parent location mentioned by bzr in the link I posted, which is  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/precise/
<micahg> littlegirl: one should be an alias for the other
<micahg> yep, so either one is fine
<littlegirl> micahg: Okay, I'm gonna try it. (:
<littlegirl> micahg: Hmmm, not working. 
<littlegirl> bzr rebase --dry-run --pending-merges http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/precise/
<littlegirl> bzr: ERROR: No pending merges present.
<micahg> littlegirl: not a pending merge :)
<littlegirl> I tried it with the upstread address both ways.
<micahg>  bzr rebase --dry-run lp:kubuntu-docs should work
<micahg> or at least tell you if there are issues
<littlegirl> micahg: That gave me no message either way. Is that good?
<micahg> add -v
<micahg> idr
<littlegirl> Weehaw! http://paste.ubuntu.com/891829/
<littlegirl> micahg: Thank you so much!
<micahg> littlegirl: you're welcome, thank you for your work on Kubuntu
<littlegirl> micahg: Any time. I'm trying to help get the docs in shape in time for the freeze, but these little issues get in my way and then I'm lost for a while. (:
<micahg> littlegirl: just ask here, lots of people to help
<littlegirl> Are you familiar with the Kubuntu docs?
<micahg> nope :)
 * littlegirl has a few questions. (:
<micahg> Darkwing would be a good person, but he might be sleeping
<littlegirl> micahg: Yeah, he's been hard to reach recently. (:
<micahg> he was around ~8 hrs ago
<littlegirl> Oh, I would have loved to have chatted with him!
<littlegirl> micahg: Thank you so much for your help - that worked perfectly. I was able to get my commit in, too, which would have been sad otherwise, because that was a huge file to edit. (:
<micahg> glad to help
<littlegirl> Heh, I was so excited to have it working that I didn't pay attention to the command when I entered it for the push and I submitted it as branchname instead of the name of the sub-branch I was working in. (:
<littlegirl> micahg: Do you use DocBook?
<micahg> nope
<littlegirl> I'll have to find a DocBook wizard at some point. (:
<littlegirl> By the way, I wrote up the solution you gave me to my error so that if it happens again I can do it again. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl turning into a new docs master then
<fabo> Riddell: micahg: I need a sponsor for krename (oneiric-proposed) bug 849882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 849882 in krename (Ubuntu Oneiric) "krename crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_csu_init()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849882
<fabo> package available in https://launchpad.net/~fboudra/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> fabo: looking
<Riddell> fabo: it's not clear what's needed, is this a SRU or a backport?
<fabo> Riddell: SRU
<fabo> initially, I thought it was a backport. then micah told me to make a SRU for a crash
<Riddell> fabo: so the 4.0.7-1ubuntu1  in your PPA to oneiric-proposed?
<fabo> yes
<Riddell> fabo: lovely, uploaded.  I had to change the maintainer to something ubuntu-ish.  please subscribe ubuntu-sru to bug 849882 and make clear you want a SRU which is in the queue now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 849882 in krename (Ubuntu Oneiric) "krename crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_csu_init()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849882
<fabo> thanks
 * fabo should fix his devscripts conf
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you upload bug 958683 as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958683 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Please release virtuoso-opensource 6.1.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958683
<Riddell> shadeslayer: as well as what?
<shadeslayer> uh, I saw you uploaded a SRU fix earlier
<shadeslayer> which is why the "as well"
<Riddell> gotcha
<shadeslayer> thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: have you tested this?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have a simple test case?  that needs added to the bug
<shadeslayer> I haven't but someone else did, leme get the nick
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper
<shadeslayer> hmm ... he isn't around
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got a real name or e-mail for Pepper?
<shadeslayer> Steps to Reproduce:
<shadeslayer> 1. create a folder "测试" and a empty file in it.
<shadeslayer> 2. set option display parent folder in dolphin's information panel.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh cool, where's that from?
<shadeslayer> from the KDE Bug report
<shadeslayer> see bug 858970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858970 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "Virtuoso 6.1.3 cause nepomuk encoding error" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858970
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're probably better not to start a new bug in this sort of case, that just makes it harder for people to find out the back story
<Riddell> shadeslayer: please add those steps to the SRU bug report along with a failed and succcessful outcome
<shadeslayer> oh ... so I should set the title of that bug as SRU?
<shadeslayer> or should we proceed with the new bug now that I've already filed it
<Riddell> we'll just stay with the new one for now
<shadeslayer> cool
 * shadeslayer adds new info
<shadeslayer> as for a email for Pepper, nope, but he's usually around in the evenings
<Riddell> "Uploaded to oneiric-proposed, awaiting approval from ubuntu-sru"
<Riddell> thanks for that shadeslayer 
<Riddell> remember to test it again once ubuntu-sru do approve
<shadeslayer> sure will do
<shadeslayer> !find hlibrary.mk
<ubottu> File hlibrary.mk found in haskell-devscripts
<Whiskey`Wonka> hello. im being told to come here for support with a couple issues, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=651748 being one
<ubottu> Debian bug 651748 in aptitude "aptitude: resolver screams bloody murder in multiarch setup" [Normal,Open]
<Whiskey`Wonka> and i have not found the bug # for the other (its mentioned in that one) about having to manualy track down package depends
<Riddell> Whiskey`Wonka: I'm afraid aptitude isn't supported by us, we do KDE
<Riddell> it's not supported by any team in ubuntu as far as I know
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea i figured
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Whiskey`Wonka> so what package system DO you support
<Riddell> Muon
<Whiskey`Wonka> >.<
<Riddell> and in ubuntu generally  apt
<Whiskey`Wonka> ap-get is borked too
<Whiskey`Wonka> as is muon
<Whiskey`Wonka> but muon is far better today then 6mo ago, so yay
<Whiskey`Wonka> can we somehow get better errors then 'libqt4-opengl could not be marked for isntallation or upgrade' when /its already installed/
<Whiskey`Wonka> i guessing its a depends issues (thats what has led me here to begin with)
<Whiskey`Wonka> but no other details to fix it then 'can not be marked'
<Riddell> afiestas: 13:11 < janimo`> slangasek, Riddell the acpi-support changelog mentions dropping power.sh when kubuntu starts using upower, not sure if that is the case, it is an old comment
<Riddell> 13:14 < slangasek> janimo`: power.sh should definitely go away if kubuntu is using upowerd now
<Riddell> afiestas: in #u-d I presume it uses upower now?
<Riddell> li
<Riddell> tsk
<apol> hi
<apol> does anybody know where "software-properties-kde" comes from?
<Riddell> apol: I wrote it :)
<apol> yay
<apol> Riddell: I'm considering working on some UI for muon-installer-qml to be able to add/remove/list sources
<Peace-> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> apol: cool
<Riddell> apol: well it's there for the taking, it hasn't been touched in some years
<apol> Riddell: is there any way we can share code with software-properties-kde?
<Riddell> apol: yes, software-properties-kde is just one GUI and software-properties-gtk is another
<Riddell> so you can certainly make a third with QML
<Riddell> although you'd need to work out the best way to integrate QML with PyQt, bulldog98_ has been looking at that
<apol> Riddell: yes, but the idea was to do it in-process
<Riddell> that's more tricky then
<apol> is this a library?
<Riddell> no it's a python app, and there are some shared classes between the kde and gtk UIs but no defined API
<apol> I see
<Riddell> you could port it to use policykit
<Riddell> and make a dbus API
<Riddell> then get muon-mobile to talk to that
<Riddell> but that's effort
<bulldog98> apol: problem with PyQt is, that you can only insert QObjects into the qml context, no QDeclarativeItems possible
<Riddell> bulldog98: what does that mean in terms of ability to use PyQt with QML?
<apol> bulldog98: that shouldn't be a stopper, never needed this :P
<bulldog98> Riddell: you can use pure qml and use slots and signals to connect, but it’s not possible to write a new Item, e.g. a keyboardview
<bulldog98> apol: for the installer that would be a good thing to have ^
<apol> m?
<apol> why?
<apol> the keyboard is usually provided by the OS
<apol> we're not talking about a mobile app anyway
<bulldog98> apol: it’s a view to show the current keyboard layout
<apol> I don't know what you're talking about then
<Riddell> apol: he's been looking at changing our ubiquity installer into QML, it has a page which shows the keyboard layout you have selected
<apol> ahhh
<apol> i was thinking of something different when you said installer, sorry
<bulldog98> apol: code is at kde:scratch/kolberg/ubiquity-mockup
<apol> in that case you can do different things, you can create a c++ qml plugin just for that component
<apol> which would be really easy
<bulldog98> apol: which is what I did
<apol> if you don't want to compile anything, you'll have to reimplement it in QML, which shouldn't be that hard either
<bulldog98> apol: but I had to port the python code to c++
<apol> but then you'll have to feed it to QML
<apol> note that QML is thought in a way so that all painting is done by QML
<apol> so consider the c++ plugin a hack ;)
<bulldog98> apol: still it works quite good :P
<apol> ;)
<sreich> qml qml qml qml ;p
<Riddell> Qt Quick!  qml is just an implementation detail :)
<sreich> well i can't very well say Qt Quick 4 times fast, can i? :)
<Riddell> sure you can, it's only two syllabols, QML is three
<tsdgeos> Riddell: QML is two too
<tsdgeos> you say "kyu- mel"
<tsdgeos> not "kyu - em - el"
<Riddell> I've never heard it pronounced like that
<Riddell> these crazy Qt people pronouncing things in unintuitive ways
<sreich> haha yeah
<afiestas> Riddell: yes we use upower since 4.6 I think
<afiestas> didn't know about the power.sh thing, sorry :/
<Riddell> afiestas: lovely thanks
<Riddell> ok who broke kubuntu-active?
<Riddell> the package doesn't depend on anything
<Riddell> debfx: ever feel like you're being watched? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA3MjI
<Riddell> Michael Larabel are you here?  do you just sit in IRC channels waiting for gossip to come your way?
<apol> yes... I saw that, quite weird... :P
<sreich> lol
<Peace-> vnc
<micahg> Riddell: fabo: technically, the krename SRU should've been versioned 4.0.7-1ubuntu0.1
<ScottK> micahg: There's not a firm policy on SRU versioning beyond collision avoidance.
<micahg> ScottK: since when?
<ScottK> Since forever.
<Riddell> the page just says "pick a version number" but I agree adding .1 is the best way
<ScottK> People generally sort of follow the security guidelines, but there's no requirement to do so.
<ScottK> Nor is there any reason to have a more firm requirement.
<maco> following the security guidelines is what ive been told is good practice
<micahg> hmm...ok, I stand corrected :), it does say it's a well working scheme, but not required
<maco> you wont be thrown in the stocks for not doing so, but your sponsor might FTFY
<micahg> the advantage though is that it's clear it's an SRU and not a regular release upload
<Riddell> micahg: FTFY?
<micahg> *dev release
<maco> Riddell: Fix That For You
<sreich> kids and their acronyms..
<Riddell> maco: sorry wrong tab completion :)
<Riddell> sreich: I think geeks are just as guilty as youngsters in using acronyms
<sreich> :)
<maco> when someone quotes another person in an online discussion and thinks they got something not quite right, or not strongly enough, they might adjust the quote and say "FTFY" as their text below, though in that case its past-tense 'fixed'
 * micahg will stop getting so bent out of shape about versions
 * jalcine adds ftfy into his book.
<Riddell> jalcine: no!  rebel and use full words!
<maco> i think itd be *nice* to firm up the policy on version numbers, and the security method is nice to avoid collisions with next-dev-version
<jalcine> :P I'm a youngster, it's what I do.
<jalcine> Sometimes things get tl;dr
<maco> jalcine: tl;dr amuses me in that its now morphed, among some people into "Teal Deer: "
<sreich> so instead you have a book of filled with acronyms?
<maco> "Teal Deer: they got away"
<sreich> isn't that, in itself, tl;dr?
<sreich> irony?
<jalcine> O.O lol
<debfx> Riddell: yeah seems like phoronix is becoming an irc log dumping ground in addition to the benchmark graph spam
<jalcine> D:
<jalcine> he notices the fallacies!
<Riddell> I can never remember what tl;dr is, does it mean I'm getting old if I don't know all the acronymns?
<Riddell> hi jalcine, I don't think we've met, pleased to meet you
<jalcine> hey Riddell :)
<jalcine> The pleasure's mine :)
<jalcine> I typically hang here and help when I can, otherwise just observing. :)
 * jalcine looks at all of the smilies.
<ScottK> Riddell: I know that one.  Old isn't your problem ...
<jalcine> That's how you don't get a job
<tsdgeos> Riddell: too long, didn't read
<Riddell> tsdgeos: too late, I stopped reading this conversation some lines ago :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I can haz access to ARM boxen?
<shadeslayer> Need to testbuild a new patch from digikam upstream
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where's your ssh public key?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+sshkeys
<yofel> can someone with a proprietary graphics driver try to reproduce bug 959031? I'm not sure what to blame
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959031 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "Content of window of some GTK3 applications is garbage" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959031
<yofel> apachelogger: are you going to upload your new plymouth and ksplash? If yes, someone needs to change the default KDM background to match that
<debfx> blaming the graphics driver is usually right
<debfx> yofel: I found a workaround for that oxygen-gtk3 bug
<yofel> oh?
<debfx> yofel: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=oxygen-gtk3.git;a=commitdiff;h=13f9165ca9a8392dd674dd3db85398636b949796
<debfx> seems to be a bug in gtk3
<yofel> kde bug 295831
<ubottu> KDE bug 295831 in gtk3-engine "Application list broken in gpk-application" [Normal,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295831
<yofel> debfx: thanks for finding that
<debfx> and uploaded
<yofel> \o/
<ScottK> debfx: Quassel 0.8.0 is out.  Do you want to do your apparmor changes now too?
<debfx> ScottK: I've uploaded those already
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> I'll do 0.8.0 then.
<debfx> Sput: how about merging my ssl certificate patches now? :)
<Sput> debfx: what was that again?
<Sput> should those have gone int 0.8.0?
<debfx> Sput: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1109 and http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1110
<Sput> meh, someone should have mentioned those or created MRs for those :/
<Sput> (you probably did mention those, but my brain is not capable of storing such things)
<debfx> I think I pinged you when I posted them but that was a few month ago
<Sput> debfx: yeah, I was way too busy the past year (still am), so everything that wasn't turned into a merge request at gitorious slipped past me pretty much
<Sput> and our good triagers probably missed those patches as well
<Sput> anyway, there will be e 0.8.1 :)
<debfx> yay :)
<ScottK> debfx: Should we take those as distro patches?
<Riddell> kubuntu active on arm! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/DSCF6658.JPG
<ScottK> Ship it.
<debfx> ScottK: yes, if Sput approves them
 * ScottK looks at Sput
<Sput> just glanced at them, haven't tested (and don't know too much about the stuff), but I assume you did the testing already
<Sput> and codewise looks fine to me
<Sput> I don't think I have a way to actually test the chained ca stuff, so I'll have to trust you :)
<debfx> yeah I've tested them against 0.7 but it seems like the ssl code hasn't been touched since then
<Sput> no, we didn't touch that
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4546  Kubuntu Active on ARM
<Sput> debfx: Tucos was nice enough to turn your patches into MRs, so they won't get lost in the future :)
<ScottK> debfx: I've got a test build going without your patches, but if you've got time to do it, please go for it (I have to leave for awhile soon).
 * ScottK does it.
<micahg> ScottK: debfx: re quassel and the core using expired certs, is that the default or an option?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-21
<debfx> micahg: it turns the expired certificate error to a warning
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody know if there is a list of entities used in the Kubuntu docs, and if so, where it is?
<ScottK> Darkwing: ^^^
 * littlegirl attempts to conjure Darkwing... (:
<bulldog98> Riddell: nice post about arm isos
<Riddell> bulldog98: I can't believe there is no mailing list to discuss arm on
<Riddell> the precise images don't work for me and I have nowhere to discuss it except hope to find the right people on irc
<bulldog98> you could ask for creating one
<Riddell> maybe they have an internal canonical one but if so that should go (the team no longer exists in canonical anyway)
<Riddell> mm there is an internal one just called "arm"
<Riddell> maybe I'll subscribe and see if I get approved :)
<Riddell> Tm_Tr: nice approach in #kubuntu :)
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> I have little intention to help someone who has that kind of attitude /:
<Riddell> well aye, not much else can be done to appease someone grumpy with kmail, it really is a disappointment
<Tm_T> well, "find in a message" works just fine here
<Tm_T> but I assume he wants to find in messageS which is different thing
<Riddell> yeah that'll be a nepomuk thing which is never very reliable
<Riddell> although saying that find in file works great for me currently
<Riddell> oh my goodness
<Riddell> ksecrets works!
<Tm_T> all in all, I have little to complain with Kmail in my use
<Riddell> ubuntuone-control-panel-qt just works with it!
<Tm_T> Riddell: nice
<Riddell> oh, no it doesn't :(
<Tm_T> Riddell: nice
 * Tm_T hides
<Riddell> it worked at startup but there's an error on login
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> afiestas: hey did you get sponsorship for UDS?
<Riddell> I haven't seen a list yte
<afiestas> Riddell: yes !
<soee> hi
<Riddell> afiestas: do you know anyone else?
<afiestas> yes, drf and rbelem at least
<shadeslayer> oh, drf is going to UDS? :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how long does the arm pbuilder take to unpack and everything ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no idea, I've never used it
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are you testing on arm?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: digikam supposedly supplied a better patch, need to test and report it back upstream
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I actually have an arm machine working for one day only if you need to build on precise
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok, for some reason ScottK's machine doesn't go further than : File extracted to: /var/cache/pbuilder/build//8395
<shadeslayer> Riddell: digikam just needs to be built from git ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mine might be useful for building without a pbuilder
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> Are you sure you where patient enough?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 25 minutes and counting
<ScottK> It does seem a bit stopped.
<ScottK> What we can't see it file I/O, so I'd wait.
<shadeslayer> well, I created it with pbuilder-dist precise create
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> should work
<Riddell> ScottK: what is the actual hardware you have there?
<ScottK> It's Efika MX Smarttop.
<Riddell> ScottK: netboot style devices?
<Riddell> netbook
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> This is a little box.
<ScottK> It's an end user type device though, not just a bar board.
<Riddell> ScottK: http://paulfedora.wordpress.com/2011/04/07/new-arrivals-genesi-efika-mx-smarttop/ ?
<ScottK> Yes
<Riddell> lovely
<ScottK> Unfortunately, Ubuntu never supported them, so I either have to switch them to Debian or Linaro.
<Riddell> ScottK: does Linaro support them?
<ScottK> Yes
<Riddell> surely Linaro works with the same things as ubuntu does?
<Riddell> fabo: why are you not working upstream ^^ ? :)
<fabo> Riddell: ScottK: for efika, complain to ogra/markos? :)
<fabo> btw, Linaro producing hwpack on top of Ubuntu, it's just that Canonical doesn't support it
<Riddell> fabo: what is hwpack?
<Riddell> fabo: if my pandaboard isn't booting current ubuntu desktop images are there equivalent linaro precise desktop ones I could try?
<ScottK> Ubuntu doesn't even carry the subarch (mx5) anymore.
<fabo> Riddell: hardware pack, meta tarball that contains bootloader/kernel/blobs if needed
<fabo> Riddell: yes, we support panda and have a ubuntu desktop image
<fabo> ScottK: dropped recently? I raised concerns for i.MX51 but not i.MX53...
<ScottK> Dunno about 53. The boxes I have are 51.
<Riddell> fabo: what is the equivalent of BIOS on a pandaboard called?
<Riddell> firmware?
<fabo> ScottK: i.MX51 isn't supported by FSL, that's why it was dropped
<fabo> Riddell: the bootloader (u-boot or uefi)
 * shadeslayer goes off to look at the new L4T release
<Riddell> fabo: that's the hardware bit?
<Riddell> ScottK: L4T?
<Riddell> whoopsie 28918     1  0 08:12 ?        00:00:00 whoopsie  whatever is that?
<tsdgeos> whoopsie - Ubuntu crash database submission daemon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: linux 4 tegra
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that was probably because of me : Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+filebug
<shadeslayer> Please include the following information with the report:
<Riddell> shadeslayer: one of your root kits is it? :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> seems like command-not-found doesn't work on armhf :)
<ulysses> !find libg2c.so
<ubottu> Package/file libg2c.so does not exist in oneiric
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I think my pbuilder is stuck :)
<Riddell> yofel: I packaged ksecrets today and I see you did recently too
<Riddell> yofel: I've put it in experimental ppa too, I think it lacks the .dbg package compared to yours but that's all
<Riddell> yofel: I'm going to post to the ksecrets list to get some answers
<fabo> Riddell: no, it's software bits
<Riddell> fabo: so what's the term for the hardware bits?
<mischasworld> hello
<Riddell> hi mischasworld 
<mischasworld> I recently updated to precise kubuntu beta, suspend to ram via settings in kde settings is not working, if i call pm-suspend via sudo its working any iedas to fix this?
<Riddell> user questions in #kubuntu
<mischasworld> i thoughts ist devel cause its still beta I'll move ;-) thanks
<Tm_T> well, +1 versions are supported on #ubuntu+1 usually (:
<apol> do you guys know about any apt/sources.list files parser?
<apol> or do you know where should I ask?
<Riddell> apol: mvo and glatzor know about package managers in ubuntu
<Riddell> apol: but I think we all just fork and run software-properties
<BluesKaj> hi all
<apol> hm
<apol> Riddell: can you point me to the softwareproperties source code?
<yofel> Riddell: well, I put it in experimental a while ago, but if you made a proper package that's great
<yofel> does yours at least work right?
<yofel> apol: bzr co lp:software-properties
<apol> hm thanks
<yofel> apol: or https://code.launchpad.net/software-properties
<apol> :)
<Riddell> yofel: I think it works as well as I can expect but the only app I know that uses it gives an error 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: tp-qt needs rebuilding, they deleted the older farsight package, could you upload it?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm killing the pbuilder, unless you want to investigate
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you have special fans or sth cooling your pandaboard? :D
<shadeslayer> because it's about to become hot ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can see it here http://blogs.kde.org/node/4546
<Riddell> shadeslayer: arm chips don't become hot, they just stay slow
<shadeslayer> oh sweet, looking
 * shadeslayer has like a bazillion things to do on his TODO
<Riddell> shadeslayer: only a bazillion?  you're lucky!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: let me know when that digikam build is done, I've a few tests to run on that machine (it should finish any day now)
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> it's at 4% ... going to take a bit of time
<Riddell> how's this? http://blogs.kde.org/node/4547
<Riddell> Kubuntu and the state of free consumer software
<tazz> Riddell, +1 for the post -1 for the name change.
<apachelogger> Riddell: good read, I actually shall poke you later today about that
<apachelogger> also sorry for dropping of the intarwebs
<tazz> "kubuntu" as a brand has had momentum behind it.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm glad you climbed back up
<Riddell> tazz: yes there are advantages to staying with the current name too, it's mostly down to what canonical will allow to be done with their trademark
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, I plan on filing the uifreeze exception request today and hopefully upload tomorrow
<tazz> Riddell, ok.
<apachelogger> yofel: IMHO we should stuff the wallpaper into workspace
<apachelogger> oh actually that doesn't work ^^
<yofel> why not?
<apachelogger> cuz plymouth needs the image to be in the plymouth image folder
<yofel> ah k
<apachelogger> so unless we stuff the plymouth artwork into the kdm theme folder which is fuggly we have a problem
<yofel> but still, KDM should use the same one
<apachelogger> though that might in fact be the best bet here
<apachelogger> otherwise we might go oversized
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> better yet
<yofel> or we symlink the plymouth background to the kdm folder?
<apachelogger> someone please package the artwork from kde svn
<apachelogger> make it a seperate package
<apachelogger> yofel: yes
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> I'll have to muse about it at uni
<apachelogger> yofel: problem is that plymouth has one resolution though we should totally support all resolutions of the background (via extra package)
<apachelogger> for plymouth I use 800x600
<apol> Riddell: do you know if it's very harmful to call apt-add-repository -y from the user interface? what kind of interaction is expected?
<apachelogger> since that image ends up in the initramfs and thus directly affects boot time
<Riddell> apol: I'm afraid I don't know, best ask mvo
<georgelappies___> hi all, where can I get a list comparing the changes in kubuntu 11.10 to kubuntu 12.04?
<apol> Riddell: what channel?
<apachelogger> #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> apol: btw, I think that will not work ... e.g. one query would be if there already is a repo with that name, whether it should be replaced
<apachelogger> (or so I'd imagine anyway)
<apachelogger> apol: I think libqapt can do the same stuff, or at least I requested it like ages ago :)
<apol> hmmm...
<apachelogger> anyhow ... off to uni
<Riddell> jussi: you're grumbling about LibreOffice?  Time to explore Calligra?
<fabo> Riddell: well, the hardware bits part is a data storage device. could be flash memory (sdcard), etc...
<jussi> Riddell: Ive tried calligra not so long ago, has it changed much? it was missing a big stack of features, including a format painter, proper handling of MS office formats  nad several other things I dont remember
<Riddell> jussi: what's a format painter?
<Riddell> jussi: MS Office format importing is reputed to be better than LibreOffice (since it's what KO spends makes its money doing) but I've not done any formal testing
<jussi> Riddell: click a place where you like the formatting, click format painter, highlight other stuff you want the first places formatting to go
<jussi> Riddell: but can calligra export yet?
<Riddell> I don't know, I've never had any need or desire to export to MS Office format and lots to not do so
<jussi> hehe, I guess you dont send much to people who use ms office.
<Riddell> I do I just make a point in using open formats
<Riddell> .odt and .rtf work fine, as do pdf html and ascii
<bulldog98> jussi: the export works quite good from what I heard, but I haven’t tried it
<jussi> Riddell: I guess its pretty simple, I need the option to be there, its not a choice I have
<jussi> do we have a ppa for onewiric thats reasonably stable? 
<jussi> I dont mind giving it a go again
<Riddell> jussi: why?  what can .doc do that the above formats can't?
<jussi> Riddell: It is the required format for me to send to certain people. Not much I can change.
<Riddell> jussi: life sucks indeed.  I always make a point of saying that I require standard non-vendor-specific formats but I realise that approach often doesn't work
<jussi> Riddell: anyway, do we have a PPA that I can grab it from for oneiric? 
<Riddell> jussi: Kubuntu Beta Backports 
<jussi> Riddell: thanks, installing now
<Riddell> jussi: no doubt you will find lots of problems but I'm curious to know what they are from someone who obviously uses office stuff more than me
<Riddell> and someone who is finding problems with our current offering :)
<jussi> Riddell: :)
 * jussi uses libreoffice on a daily basis
<apachelogger> bulldog98, jussi: export of ms office formats does not even work reliably in LO
<apachelogger> particularly when loads of weird formatting is in the picture
<jussi> apachelogger: works for me 
<jussi> (most of the time)
<apachelogger> well yes, so does calligra from what I have heared ;)
<Riddell> yes it's a problematic thing to do for sure, MS Office crashing after opening a file made by LO isn't nice either although less blame on LO :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: sure which is the reason, why I don’t use that format :P
<apachelogger> import is the most questionable thing there ... as ms office has a shitload of features and to properly reverse engineer the crap you'd need an appropriate sample base
<Riddell> I've had trouble with LO on accounts, .ods spreadsheet files that won't open in LO but do in calligra
<apachelogger> so by any value LO should perform better there
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's gambling, from what I know neither completely implements the odf standard
<apachelogger> (or add own stuff)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah but LO should at least open its own .ods files!
<apachelogger> Riddell: sure, if LO was trivial software :P
<jussi> Riddell: I dont even have an rtf save format? 
<Riddell> jussi: dunno that seems surprising but maybe not, #calligra will know
<apachelogger> my nano is broken
<apachelogger> nano--
<Riddell> real geeks use emacs
<jussi> Riddell: so apart from the export issue and lack of format painter it seems to do everything I need so far, but for me to switch I need at least that export to .doc/.docx
 * jussi tries out the presentations tool
<apachelogger> Riddell: yah, and real hackers use vim :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: +1
<Riddell> jussi: see I really don't get the need to export to a format that limits your user base like .docx
<Riddell> and which is very objectionable from an ethical view
<Riddell> but I'd have thought the technical limitations were enough reasons not to use it
<jussi> Riddell: I see no reason to not provide an optional plugin for those who need it
<Riddell> jussi: except that it's very difficult to code!
<jussi> Riddell: but Libreoffice has it.... ?
<Riddell> jussi: and they had the large resources of Sun behind them
<Riddell> will be interesting to see if they can maintain it without that
<jussi> Riddell: its open source, can we not borrow it? 
<Riddell> jussi: ha ha no
<Riddell> ever tried looking at the libreoffice codebase?  it's not pretty 
<Riddell> when openoffice was first made public the koffice response was "great we can just take all the good bits of code" which was nonsense at the time and has proved to be so
<jjesse> but Riddell didn't you just argue on your blog for wider adoption, need to support MS Office .docx/.doc for wider addoption
<jussi> jjesse: ++
<jjesse> its hard to ask for wider adoption and not support what more people use
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm an idealist, I take the view that the world should start using standards and stop using crappy vendor-specific formats that maintain a monopoly
<jjesse> almost called them wider people :)
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120321153952-8mxaa91os4hxwfq0 * lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.grub make grub background reall really dark
<jjesse> that might be fine but more people won't adopt if they can't use what they use for work, etc
<Riddell> and as we've been discussing, LO and Calligra do support MS Office formats and have done for years
<jussi> does this go both ways? http://odf-converter.sourceforge.net/
<Riddell> likewise MS Office support OpenDocument format, this debate should not be relevant any time this decade
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120321154426-zg51xal2un1mz44a * (bin/plymouth-rgb-normalizer debian/changelog) Add plymouth-rgb-normalizer to normalize 0-255 to plymouth 0.0-1.0 ranges
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120321154552-qaxm0sunj556js00 * (10 files in 4 dirs) Added klearppa to clear out the packages in a PPA
<jussi> Riddell: small annoyance, lack of borders on the slide in stage's document sidebar
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120321154614-wjehieun8ya7pdz1 * lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/plymouth-rgb-normalizer.rb moved rgb normalizer to kubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> can someone please run du -h /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo
<bulldog98> apachelogger: 840K
<jussi> jussi@squirrel:~$ du -h /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo
<jussi> 84K     /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo
<apachelogger> jussi: thx
<apachelogger> so with the new stuff it is 10 times bigger ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: thats oneiric
<apachelogger> ^ the art of deduction
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 844K for me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop bloating my install!
<apachelogger> go sip a cuppa
<shadeslayer> did that an hour ago
<apachelogger> clearly didn't help
<shadeslayer> no more tea for me or I get supercharged and don't sleep properly
<apachelogger> sleep is for children
<shadeslayer> no, sleep is for when you have to go to uni the next day
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: sleep is what you do at uni ;-)
<shadeslayer> that's what I thought as well, apparently the professors don't like that and refuse to give you attendance
<apachelogger> oh, that is also a very well made point
 * apachelogger feels sleepy actually
<apachelogger> we are talking about copyright
<apachelogger> friends! what's with the udd branches alread?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do not get the plymouth branch at all
<apachelogger> it has debian/patches *and* in-source changes
<apachelogger> who does the educated uddd work with that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that sounds like a mess up by someone
<apachelogger> slangasek is to blame
<apachelogger> anywho, I don't need the patches anyway
<apachelogger> was just wondering, never seen that
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> not even bzr-buildpackage can handle that
<Riddell> it does suggest that udd branches might not be a great way to work
<Riddell> but my idea of changing udd to be debian/ branch only imports does not have much traction
<apachelogger> too bad
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  I'd try it again.  Maybe it was a heisenbug.
 * shadeslayer didn't know that term 
<apachelogger> u fail
<shadeslayer> ...
<Riddell> hi mgraesslin 
<mgraesslin> hi Riddell
<Riddell> mgraesslin: that kmenueditor branch you have seems to be missing some .ui files
<shadeslayer> ScottK: heh, still gets stuck
<mgraesslin> Riddell: possible
<ScottK> No idea.  Try to build something smaller and see if it's your pbuilder setup somehow.
<shadeslayer> uh, I just try to login to it
<ScottK> That's how I built digikam on that same box the other day.
<mgraesslin> Riddell: I will work on it tomorrow and on Friday, so best ignore it till then
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/444134/
<shadeslayer> and then nothing, just gets stuck
<mgraesslin> Riddell: and concerning your blog post: yes kubuntu needs a better name :-)
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I'd use kwin but I hear that's taken :)
<shadeslayer> I'll make a new one, maybe somethig went wrong
<mgraesslin> Riddell: just find a better name for kwin then :-)
<tsdgeos> kde-window-manager
<tsdgeos> :D
<mgraesslin> no, that's quite bad
<shadeslayer> kooboon2 :D
<yofel> kwinman
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You're logged in, but have no shell.
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> I don't understand how is that even possible :S
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at /home/hooks/C10shell
<ScottK> Log in with that hook.
<shadeslayer> okie
<Peace-> but Riddell i was reading your post ... you want release only kde software
<Peace-> this is utopia
<Peace-> and the result is : kubuntu can't compete with ubuntu
<Peace-> ubuntu uses qt and gtk 
<Riddell> yes, I'm an idealist like that
<Riddell> fortunately qt is all we need :)
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> ying yang
<Peace-> middle is the true path
<Riddell> that's why we need to be part of the ubuntu project
<Riddell> lots of gtk in the archives if that's what does it for you
<Peace-> i am not a normal user Riddell
<tsimpson> I think even Canonical realise that Qt just has the superior API
<Peace-> the normal user wants somethign that works
<shadeslayer> Peace-: that's implying that power users want something that's broken
<Peace-> just only changin rekonq with chromium would be fine
<Peace-> shadeslayer: nope
<Peace-> shadeslayer: for example i am using beta software because i know  it has bugs
<Peace-> and i am ok with that 
<Peace-> and i know where i can fidn a solution
<Peace-> so it not broken 
<Peace-> it's just fun 
<tsimpson> bugs _are_ things that are broken
<tsimpson> things that don't work properly, things that don't do what they're expected to do, things that don't do things well
<Peace-> well krita crashes when you does ctl z 3 time 
<tsdgeos> that's a bug
<tsdgeos> all software has bugs
<tsdgeos> Peace-: if you report it i'm even guessing it's a fairly easy one to fix
<tsimpson> not all software
<tsdgeos> tsimpson: all software
<Peace-> tsimpson: i am often on krita channel
<Peace-> well even firefox has bugs 
<Peace-> but less than rekonq
<tsimpson> not every single program ever developed has bugs
<yofel> Peace-: I believe we still ship the firefox installer?
<tsimpson> the larger the code-base, and more complex the program, then yes. you're more likely to have bugs. but not _all_ software
<Peace-> yofel: it's always a pain
<tsdgeos> tsimpson: are you a developer?
<Peace-> the point is releasing what works better
<tsimpson> I develop lots of things, so yeah
<apachelogger> what's the topic?
<Peace-> browser is the most important stuff 
<tsdgeos> tsimpson: i can't believe you are defending that there is software out there without bugs :D
<yofel> apachelogger: whether software has bugs
<Peace-> failing on browser = failing distro
<apachelogger> Peace-: kubuntu does not compete with ubuntu, we do not target OEM deployments
<tsimpson> tsdgeos: no, I'm saying that not every single piece of software in the universe has bugs
<tsimpson> int main() { return 0; } // no bugs there
<tsimpson> there, I'm a genius
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> that is wrong
<tsdgeos> see
<apachelogger> it implies that the software that uses the software has no bugs
<yofel> tsimpson: I believe that depends on the compiler you're using :D
<tsdgeos> you missed two parameters in main
<apachelogger> or the implementation of the C standard for that matter
<apachelogger> in our case the eglibc
<yofel> tsdgeos: well, gcc would compile that fine though
<tsimpson> well, I can write an application in assembly that doesn't have a main(), and just exits with 0
<apachelogger> the simplest of all programs still can have bugs as even that software would depend on the hardware doing what it is supposed to
<tsimpson> (assuming the kernel is not broken ;)
<yofel> if the hardware isn't defined to be correct, we don't even have to discuss this...
<tsimpson> my point is that "bugs" are not something that you should just expect are a fact of life
<apachelogger> that is to say, the more aggregated code is used in a program the more likely it has more bugs
<apachelogger> tsimpson: well, it is for us as we build highly complicated systems
<tsimpson> apachelogger: I mean more from an ideological point of view, not necessarily a practical point of view
<apachelogger> well, the target of any developer is to have 0 bugs
<apachelogger> that is however not very practical for anything ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: new plymouth packages moving towards kubuntu-experimental for precise
<apachelogger> everyone please be testing
<yofel> \o/
<apachelogger> also kubuntu-text this time
<Riddell> apachelogger: beta 2 freeze tomorrow afternoon, do you expect to make that?
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: probably not
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok figured it out
<apachelogger> Riddell: that way we can also keep it fresh for release ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: still things to fix?
<shadeslayer> it wasn't stuck, it just doesn't show the shebang and the host
<apachelogger> Riddell: not really, but I'd rather have it tested
<apachelogger> codewise everything should be fine
<apachelogger> plus we need to figure out how to push the proper wallpaper into kdm and we need to get ksplash-qml on the CD
<apachelogger> or someone converts the splash from qml to the ksplashx thing ^^
<yofel> ksplashqml is already in kde-workspace-bin, so on CD
<apachelogger> groovy
<yofel> only the example QML theme isn't
<apachelogger> ah, perfect
<Riddell> apachelogger: so what do we need to test?  k-d-s and plymouth once they're compiled?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> grub should be readable now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yay
<apachelogger> also that stuff needs major refactoring, I have no idea where the grub frontend colors are from, but they seem to be pulled from somewhere implicitly
<yofel> the wallpaper setting is a one line thing in the theme which sets the wallpaper used.
<apachelogger> or my system is silly
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kile_2.1.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1.dsc << Kile now recommends texlive-latex-extra
<apachelogger> yofel: that implies the wallpaper is a kde wallpaper package :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ask me tomorrow on #ubuntu-motu.
<apachelogger> with desktop file and all that
<shadeslayer> sure
<yofel> apachelogger: right
<yofel> now the question is whether we switch out the whole default theme with the one from svn, or add it besides ariya
<yofel> I doubt we have enough space for both though
<apachelogger> why? we only have one file
<apachelogger> of 700k
<yofel> oh, right
<Peace-> apachelogger: if kubuntu can't compete with ubuntu or other distro what is the purpuse of this distro fun?
<Riddell> we do compete with ubuntu desktop (and cooperate too)
<Riddell> ScottK: you get a name drop by jono in the ubuntu-uk podcast!
<Riddell> apachelogger: his point was we don't compete with canonical's needs because they do OEM
<ScottK> Ruh. Roh.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soqt/1.5.0-2 might be worthwhile to work on now that you have access to arm box.
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm done for stuff this week, I'll fit it in for next week
<ScottK> OK
 * shadeslayer has to finish writing tests
<Peace-> Riddell: btw kde media center can be replaced by unity 2d tv 
<Peace-> it's always qt no?
<shadeslayer> ^ I'm looking to try p-m-c once I get my raspberry pi :D
<Riddell> Peace-: it's not KDE
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this is what you've been using? http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/03/ever-wanted-an-armel-or-armhf-container-on-an-x86-machine-its-now-possible-with-lxc-in-ubuntu-precise/
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pbuilder-dist precise armel create : Works only on sid
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah hah.  this one of stgraber's seems worth looking into
<shadeslayer> why not just fix pbuilder-dist ?
<shadeslayer> isnt' that easier
<Riddell> three copy and paste commands is easier than "fix" :)
<shadeslayer> or rather, why not fix a familiar tool rather than introduce a new one ? :D
<Riddell> don't ask me that's not my blog
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> well ... pbuilder-dist doesn't do armhf yet
<shadeslayer> left a comment :D
<delight> I got kmix crashing a lot in 12.04  ... i think it came with the upgrades to kde 4.8.1 .. as with the beta1 of precise i didn't experience those frequently crashes ...
<delight> do others have the same problem ?
<yofel> the only way I got kmix to crash recently (yesterday) was by killing pulseaudio. Otherwise it works fine
<delight> yofel: thnx for the feedback 
<delight> I'll have to invest some more into it
<yofel> delight: if you get a crash please file a bug with drkonqi
<delight> investigate
<delight> drkonqi is not coming up after kmix crash ... do i need to install some additional package ?
<yofel> delight: how do you know that it crashed then?
<delight> yofel: ok ... got it ... that dialog with the option to restart kmix is drkonqi ... my bad :-D
<delight> never looked at whats its called :-D
<yofel> ah, ok :)
<Riddell> hi littlegirl 
<littlegirl> Riddell: Hey there. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: welcome to the Kubuntu contributor community :)
<littlegirl> Riddell: Thanks - I wish I hadn't arrived at such a hectic time with that deadline looming. (:
<Riddell> we always have deadlines
<Riddell> if we didn't we'd be debian :)
<littlegirl> Riddell: I know I'm doing something wrong with Bazaar because my pushes seem to be trying to push every commit I've ever made rather than just the latest one. Can I past my steps into Pastebin and have you look at them and tell me which one could be causing that and how to fix it?
<littlegirl> LOL
<yofel> well, bzr push will push all differences between the original branch and yours - meaning all commits
<yofel> do you want something else?
<yofel> *all your commits
<littlegirl> I think so. I would like to push just my most current commit since each time I push I propose the push for merging, and once they're accepted, they shouldn't be pushed again, right?
 * littlegirl is not a Bazaar user, but an SVN user. (:
<Riddell> that's fine
<Riddell> if they're accepted elsewhere they're all good
<littlegirl> Okay. (:
<Riddell> you can also merge from the main branch to get things more up to date
<littlegirl> I have no idea what that means. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: pastebin   bzr info
<littlegirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/893971/
<littlegirl> I should probably have numbered them. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: that's not bzr info
<littlegirl> Oh, you want me to do bzr info and paste the result into pastebin?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> also paste.kde.org >> paste.ubuntu.com
<littlegirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/893977/
<littlegirl> What does that do?
<littlegirl> paste.kde.org: command not found
<Riddell> tell me where your repository thinks it is in relation to the others
<Riddell> it's a website not a command :)
<littlegirl> That's the second paste above: http://paste.ubuntu.com/893977/ 
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> so now, what do you want to do?
<Riddell> bzr diff  does that show committed stuff?
<Riddell> bzr push  will send it all to lp:~littlergirl/kubuntu-docs/basics
<Riddell> all the commits so far
<littlegirl> I'm not sure. I make all the changes to a document and then do one commit to my local working copy that covers all those changes to the one document. Next I push to the server and propose the push for merging. Is that how it ought to be done?
<Riddell> there is no ought, whatever makes it easieest for you and the reviewer
<Riddell> but that seems a sensible way yes
<Riddell> so what's the problem?
<littlegirl> All of that seems to go smoothly at my end, but the email I get back from Launchpad seems to contain every commit I ever did rather than just the most recent one, and the person who reviews my proposals for merging is becoming confused because of duplicates.
<Riddell> yes it will contain all the commits since you did your initial bzr branch
<littlegirl> I'm brand new to Bazaar and DocBook, so I'm just following the steps I was given. I was hoping someone could look them over and tell me which of them are wrong and what changes I should make to them. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: Is that expected?
<Riddell> if you want to isolate some changes you can do a new bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs  and do separate changes there
<Riddell> you could also do a new  bzr branch lp:~littlergirl/kubuntu-docs/basics  that'll give you a new branch starting on the state of your basics branch  
<littlegirl> Riddell: Is that how pushes are usually done? Doing a new bzr branch before doing a push?
<Riddell> when you commit to that and ask for a merge request you can ask for it relative to the basics branch
<Riddell> bzr is infinitely flexible, you can do whatever you like
<Riddell> you can also do it svn style with just  bzr co lp:~littlergirl/kubuntu-docs/basics
<littlegirl> This is the command I was given, and the one I used: bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs
<Riddell> then bzr commit sends it back to lp:~littlergirl/kubuntu-docs/basics
<littlegirl> Do I just do that one each time to start with a fresh branch?
<Riddell> littlegirl: yes that's keep everything nice and separate
<littlegirl> Riddell: Oh, thank you! That should make life easier for whoever has to review what I submit. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: who has been reviewing your stuff?
<jjesse> me
<littlegirl> Riddell: jjesse
 * littlegirl waves at jjesse
<jjesse> sorry been away
<littlegirl> That's okay. I just hope I'm not causing extra work at a time where you guys must be frantic.
<Riddell> he's a nice guy is that jjesse 
<jjesse> no it isn't
<littlegirl> LOL
<jjesse> not extra delay :)
<littlegirl> I have a few other questions. (:
<jjesse> keep asking
<littlegirl> Which of these ways of doing a plain link is correct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/894004/
<littlegirl> The text link is correct, because I see that one used all over the place in the docs. (:
<Riddell> why don't you just use that then?
<littlegirl> Riddell: To save a few bytes in a large document, like the development.xml doc that I recently did, for instance. (:
<Riddell> a few bytes don't matter
<littlegirl> Also, is there a list of entities used in Kubuntu docs, and if so, where is it?
<jjesse> yes there 
<jjesse> there is a list of entities
<jjesse> sorry i'm slow to respond its work hours for me
<jjesse> look in /libs i think
<littlegirl> Oh! Sorry to disturb you while at work!
<jjesse> i think its kde- something in that file
<jjesse> kde-menus-c.ent
<Riddell> littlegirl: if you don't get an answer to a technical question like that in here I think there is #ubuntu-doc as well
<jjesse> yes #ubuntu-docs is a great place
<jjesse> but Riddell  is a BZR expert compared to me :)
<jjesse> and also global.ent
<jjesse> both in /libs/
<littlegirl> Perfect - thanks!
<littlegirl> jjesse, would it be easier for you if I do  bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs each time I do a push so that you only get offered one document to look over?
<jjesse> umm not i know of
<Riddell> littlegirl: that would seem easist to me
<littlegirl> Riddell: I'll do it. It sounds like the least amount of work over all. (:
<littlegirl> Next question: There are work items for documents that don't exist here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-docs-precise like tips, for instance. Will someone be creating those?
<jjesse> well hopefully
<jjesse> unless you want to :)
<littlegirl> jjessee: Heh, I don't even know what you would want in them. (:
<jjesse> unfortunately there hasn't been much doc work this cycle
<Riddell> littlegirl: I guess those are what Darkwing was thinking when he wrote those work items
<jjesse> as so far it has only been me doing work as i haven't seen Darkwing around much
<Riddell> littlegirl: if you can get hold of him to find what he was planning in a tips document you can decide if it's a good idea of no and start it (or not)
<littlegirl> jjesse: No, and it's very sad. The docs are really out of date for the release, and it doesn't look like there is time to get them fixed up, which I assume means they will be added in their current condition.
<Riddell> littlegirl: we can do updates after release
<jjesse> littlegirl, almost correct
<Riddell> littlegirl: and I'd really like them to be available on the web somewhere
<jjesse> littlegirl, we would love to have people work on them but like I said I haven't seen Darkwing around who was going to head things up
<littlegirl> Riddell: I'll ask him when I hear back from him. So far my email may have gotten snagged up in his spam filter. (:
<littlegirl> Oh, thank goodness updates can be done. What a relief!
<littlegirl> What is the chain of command for Kubuntu documentation?
 * littlegirl doesn't want to step on any toes.
<jjesse> there is no real chain of command
<jjesse> all community
<jjesse> and most of the time it is just Darkwing and myself
<jjesse> i think those are the only 2 people who have committed recently
<littlegirl> Ah, okay. (:
<littlegirl> Can I make some suggestions?
<jjesse> nixternal used to help w/ docs but he has stepped away from ubuntu/kubuntu development work
<jjesse> yeah can we continue this over email or something, heading back to work ;0
<jjesse> jjesse@gmail.com
<littlegirl> Ah, I had been given his name initially, but had never bumped into him online. (:
<littlegirl> jjesse: Okay, thanks for taking time out to chat in here! (:
<jjesse> np
<Riddell> littlegirl: plunge in, as we say :)
<littlegirl> Riddell: I've been, but tentatively, because I'm unsure of a few things. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: I know the deadline is the 22nd, but since there can be updates, can commits and pushes still be done on or after the 22nd as before, and changes made to the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-docs-precise page, or should I wait until a certain date to begin more work on the docs after the freeze?
<Peace-> Riddell: changin name to the distro will not lead somewhere , what users want it's software that works without to do manually 
<Peace-> or why kubuntu users should use kubuntu 
<Peace-> they could use arch for example
<Peace-> for me it's a pain in the ass btw
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> littlegirl: no need to wait
<Riddell> Peace-: we're in #kubuntu-offtopic for random chat
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, thanks. (:
<shadeslayer> Riddell: my build finished just fine thanks!
<shadeslayer> took about 5-6 hours @_@
<Riddell> yay!
 * Riddell out
 * koolhead17 finds Riddell still in :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-22
<jalcine_> Hey all! I'm curious to see if anyone would like to hack on a AI project dealing with speech recognition for Linux. The code's at https://github.com/spchcntrl/speechcontrol. Thanks for forking!
<yue> Hello
<Darkwing> GARG!
<Darkwing> I hate sick families
<Darkwing> jjesse: ping
<Darkwing> please be there
<jalcine> o.O
<Darkwing> Oi! :)
 * Darkwing sighs
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Rohan must read up on ABI and AR and DEB and seeds | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer! | todo: calligra 2.3. & KDevelop
<Darkwing> Hey ScottK
<yue> Since Kubuntu now is a community distro, how about make the release cycle in sync with kde release cycle?
<jalcine> That is a good idea.
<jalcine> But it still uses Ubuntu.
<jalcine> It'd be segmented in releases, no?
<ScottK> Heya Darkwing.
<Darkwing> ScottK: How have you been?
<ScottK> Busy.
<Darkwing> I hear that.
<Darkwing> job shopping/hunting is kicking my arse.
<yue> we can incorporate ppa repos in the release
<jalcine> job shopping! I like the ring of that.
<Darkwing> I've turned it into a full time prospect. Still no luck.
<ScottK> That can be tough.
<Darkwing> Yeah... I'm getting worn out.
<Darkwing> Weee, thankfully there were not many major changes in the docs
<Darkwing> jjesse: ping
<Darkwing> Oh. My. God.
<Darkwing> Diff against target:	2034 lines (+1340/-385) 3 files modified
<ScottK> Darkwing: littlegirl was on with questions earlier today.  You might want to fire off an email (if you have an address)
<Darkwing> ScottK: Yup. I've talked to her. Expecting her at some point tonight.
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<Darkwing> She was going through and cleaning up the coding. 
<Darkwing> plus grammer stuff.
<ScottK> Grammar is good.  We should have some.
<Darkwing> Yup.
<Darkwing> I'm stilling mulling the idea of going away from the docs and building the HTML5 Welcome Center for 12.10
<Darkwing> I mean, between KDE, Ubuntu help, LibreOffice and others, we are duplicating efforts.
<ScottK> We should ship a browser than can do HTML5 first.
<Darkwing> For what I'm doing we have everything we need.
<Darkwing> I had a prrof at the last UDS.
<ScottK> OK
<Darkwing> I'll redo it for UDS and demo it.
<Darkwing> Well, demo the idea.
<Darkwing> It'll end up being a widget that they can do with what they will but, it will be there on the first startup like we have the Desktop Folder currently.
<ScottK> Riddell is not a fan of stuff that runs on first run.
<ScottK> You've been warned.
<Darkwing> He was on board with this idea :D 
<Darkwing> At least at the last UDS he was.
<Darkwing> Because of how it was done.
<Darkwing> But, because there is translations within qtwebkit it wont have to be translated. It will have the ability to have a translation selection on the fly.
<Darkwing> Well, I don't know if it's within qtwebkit or, if it's an addon for translations.
<Darkwing> I know it can be done with a smaller footprint than the kubuntu-docs package with translations.
<ScottK> Riddell: 	calligra-l10n-sk looks like an empty pacakge.  I'm going to accept anyway, but FYI.
<Darkwing> Yay!
<littlegirl> Heh, I saw your email. (:
<Darkwing> I knew you would show up soonish.
<Darkwing> :)
<littlegirl> I'm a night owl. (:
<Darkwing> Okay, what changes you make in those merge requests with 1.5K+ changes? :P:P
<Darkwing> and have you validated the XML yet? :D
<littlegirl> All of the XML is validated, and the changes are listed in the comments. (:
<littlegirl> The reason that last one was huge was apparently that it pushed all of my commits instead of just the most recent one. The latest one was photos.xml.  (:
<littlegirl> If it's easier, I can send you a zipped up copy of the branch and you can run a diff to see my changes to the individual documents.
<Darkwing> Okay, Let me get those merged in. I have not opened it just yet... have you updated the todo list?
<littlegirl> Yep!
<Darkwing> Okay good.
<Darkwing> Gimme a min.
<littlegirl> Every time I worked on one I updated it to say INPROGRESS and every time I finished one I changed it to DONE.
<littlegirl> But there are a couple that aren't technically truly done, so I added some comments to your whiteboard to let you know what still needs to be done on those.
<Darkwing> You are awesome. :)
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> I feel like I'm getting it wrong because the pushes are not what I'm expecting. I would rather push only what I had just changed, but Riddell told me if I do the branch command each time it should do that.
<littlegirl> I wish you guys used SVN - then I'd be right at home. (:
<ScottK> littlegirl: If you like svn, you can do bzr co instead of bzr branch and it will work ~just like svn.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Then how do I send my commit to Launchpad?
<ScottK> littlegirl: bzr ci (just like you'd do svn ci)
<ScottK> If you do it that way, there's no local commit.  It's a commit to the remote just like in svn.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Hmmm, interesting. I didn't realize I could do that. (:
<littlegirl> ScottK: Oh, I'm not allowed to do that yet. (:
<ScottK> That's a problem.
<ScottK> Right, you'd have to have commit access to the bzr repo on LP.
<ScottK> I didn't think of that.
<littlegirl> But it's good to know that I can do that in future, because I really like SVN. (:
 * littlegirl has what seems like billions of personal SVN repos on her computer.
<ScottK> One project I consult for ended up using bzr because there was a split between people that liked svn and people that liked git.  bzr can serve both reasonably well.
<littlegirl> It does seem pretty cool that it accepts SVN commands. (:
<ScottK> littlegirl: If you want to just get the last commit, you can use "bzr diff -c -1".
<Darkwing> Okay, those are done.
<Darkwing> littlegirl: If you want to help me review content on what is left?
<littlegirl> ScottK: What, exactly, does that do?
<ScottK> That gives you a diff with the changes from the last commit you did (current minus 1)
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Yeah, there are some I can't do - at least not if they require checking content for accuracy - like, for instance, I don't have wireless access so I couldn't test anything that required that.
<Darkwing> Those should be the same... I'll check those.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Oh, cool. I just go into the directory where the file is and do bzr diff and it shows me the difference between the xml file in that directory and the workingcopy original. (:
<ScottK> You can feed diff different parameters based on how far back you want to go.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: I also can't do the hardware one because I can't insert a CD while in the virtual machine and be certain I'm interacting properly with the Kubuntu beta. It would be easier to do some of this with more than one computer at my disposal. (:
<Darkwing> ahhh, Ill get thsoe as well. :)
<littlegirl> ScottK: That's cool. Hopefully I won't need to know how to do that for a while. (:
<littlegirl> Darkwing: There are also two work items for xml files that don't exist - tips and... I can't remember what the other one is.
<Darkwing> littlegirl: How do you want your name listed in the authers?
 * ScottK hands Darkwing an 'o'.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: No, that's okay. I'm not actually writing the files - just proofreading them and polishing them a bit. (:
<Darkwing> ScottK: Yeah, I realized that... :)
 * littlegirl laughs at Scott.
<ScottK> littlegirl: You can see bzr diff help for more information on how to do it.
<ScottK> littlegirl: That counts.  Take credit where it's due.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Looking...
<Darkwing> littlegirl: Oh yes, you are helping TONS
<littlegirl> Hmmm, bzr diff help gives me this: bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: help
<littlegirl> Darkwing: I wish I had been able to get in on this sooner. The docs are not going to be ready for the freeze. That's a shame.
<Darkwing> littlegirl: Don't worry... It always comes down to this. :D
<littlegirl> Darkwing. It shouldn't. (:
<Darkwing> At least content will be done. :)
<littlegirl> Darkwing: If you want me to just go through the rest of them and check them for grammar, punctuation, wrapping, and missing or incorrect tags, I can do that probably pretty quickly, if I'm not checking for accuracy.
<Darkwing> littlegirl: if you can do that I'll scan them all for accuracy.
<littlegirl> What slowed me down was that development.xml file. That thing is HUGE, and there were a lot of "facts" that had to be checked, and links to be checked, versions to change, etc.
<Darkwing> We'll knock this out tonight. :D
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Okay, let me see what I can do. (:
<Darkwing> Yeah... development.xml is crazy.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Did you say you wanted them all wrapped at column 80?
<Darkwing> Aye
<littlegirl> Darkwing. It's done. (:
<Darkwing> XD
<Darkwing> When you are finished. Let me know and keep pulling for updates.
<Darkwing> I think I've pushed a couple updates 
<littlegirl> Okay, so I'm grabbing all the files I haven't yet marked as done one by one and doing my thing to them real quick?
<Darkwing> Sweet. :)
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Should I start with a fresh bzr init followed by bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs ?
<Darkwing> Current revision is 265
<Darkwing> just pull it to update it.
<Darkwing> I use the GUI so I don't confuse bzr and git.
<littlegirl> Okay, I pulled and it says revision 265.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=265&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 265 | Coolo: just a test BTW: I've created a tag on kdelibs: alpha-1-1, but I don't know, if it works
<Darkwing> Yup, you are up to date.
<littlegirl> Should I not do the ones that are tagged with Darkwing and jjesse?
<Darkwing> Correct.
<littlegirl> Okay. (:
<Darkwing> I'll be reviewing all of them in the end anyway.
<Darkwing> content wise.
<Darkwing> before I send it off to translations.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Okay, these are the ones I haven't done yet that aren't labeled as belonging to someone else: http://paste.kde.org/444434/
<Darkwing> :D Go for it. 
 * Darkwing puts on Doctor Who and Dubstep
 * littlegirl puts on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWKRVI4V3ns
<littlegirl> I notice that sometimes things like "internet" or "web" or "open source" are capitalized. Is there a preference?
<Darkwing> None from me.
<littlegirl> Lower case it is, then. (:
<jalcine_> Darkwing: I love those two!
 * jalcine_ wonders if we're lost long siblings, lol
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> Who all is going to UDS I wonder...
<Darkwing> jalcine_: You never know. :D 
<jalcine_> I'm trying to attend.
<jalcine_> I'd have to drive across the continent, though.
<littlegirl> Too far away for me.
<jalcine_> Definitely going to buy like $200 worth of KDE gear, lol.
<jalcine_> if only they had sweats.
<Darkwing> jalcine_: where you buy KDE gear at?
<jalcine_> I'm assuming they'd have it at UDS, lol.
 * jalcine_ goes to Google it.
<Darkwing> No... Just Ubuntu Gear.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Is this correct, or should I do something to it? <guilabel>Kickoff Application > Applications > Multimedia > </guilabel>
<Darkwing> littlegirl: one moment.
<jalcine_> What's this?
<jalcine_> http://dot.kde.org/2010/12/04/get-your-hands-some-kde-gear
<jalcine_> That blue shirt to the top right is not bad at all!
<Darkwing> littlegirl: what application are you pointing to?
<jalcine_> http://gearwear.spreadshirt.com/ for the US is still open :)
<littlegirl> Darkwing: It's talking about K3b. I'm not asking if the content is accurate, but if that's how something like that should be written, with the > inside of the tags. (:
<jalcine_> Nah, aren't you supposed to use &gt; and &lt; instead of brackets?
<littlegirl> Good to know. (:
<Darkwing> No... Use "Go to &menuk3b; "
<littlegirl> And should those be in there or should that be written differently?
<Darkwing> WAIT
<jalcine_> o.o
 * jalcine_ stops all activity.
<Darkwing> Yeah...
<Darkwing> If you use &menuk3b; it will add that in.
<jalcine_> heh
<jalcine_> Ordering now \o/ http://gearwear.spreadshirt.com/be-free-vertical-A4473170
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Perfect. (:
<Darkwing> littlegirl: In /libs/kde-menus_C.ext there is a list of menu shortcuts.
<Darkwing> littlegirl: In /libs/kde-menu-C.ext rather
<Darkwing> jalcine_: I think I'm going to be ordering some of these too :D
<jalcine_> Do it before the 2nd week of April! lol
<Darkwing> Magic, Open Your World and Be Free Vertical. 
<jalcine_> Wish there were more designs, though. There's a lot to pick them.
<jalcine_> Heh, you could even have shirts for your favorite apps!
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Good to know, thanks. (:
<Darkwing> littlegirl: Aye
<Darkwing> jalcine_: care for a PM?
 * jalcine_ hopes he's not in trouble
<jalcine_> sure
<littlegirl> Darkwing: I just pushed. So to be sure I'm doing things right, do I wait for you to approve before pulling and starting on the next one, or just go to it?
<Darkwing> You set for a merge request?
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Already did it. (:
<Darkwing> Keep moving, I'll wait to merge them till there is a few up and running.
<littlegirl> Darkwing. Okay. (:
<Peace-> to kubuntu devs => http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/kubuntu-should-it-change-name/ especially to Riddell 
<Tm_T> Peace-: you start with "to get real KDE experience, don't use Kubuntu" and then you list things that should be replaced with non-KDE alternatives? (:
<Peace-> Tm_T: that is what you can read on #kde channel 
<Peace-> Tm_T: kubuntu doesn't work \ is not set well \ sucks \ etc etc 
<Tm_T> well, to fix that, you don't replaces KDE components with non-KDE components (:
<Peace-> yes 
<Tm_T> but meh, #kde is full of people who flame
<Peace-> infact like i have written down 
<Peace-> Tm_T: we can speak of #kde and #kubutnu
<Peace-> it's the same
<Peace-> even in #ubuntu-it 
<Tm_T> in my experience they're not the same
<Peace-> Tm_T: so you use rekonq?
<Peace-> let me know
<Tm_T> anyway, Kubuntu is and should always be KDE distro
<Tm_T> Peace-: I use Konqueror, Firefox, Chromium, Lynx, Links2, Opera ...
<Peace-> Tm_T: kubutnu should work out of the box at least of network and browse
<Tm_T> and yes, I do use Kmail2, semantic desktop
<Tm_T> Peace-: it works for network out of the box?
<Peace-> Tm_T: so rekonq no?
<Tm_T> Peace-: no, no rekonq, because I like KHTML (:
<Peace-> Tm_T: but you have read all the stuff?
<Peace-> or not
<Tm_T> I have read all the what stuff exactly?
<Peace-> Tm_T: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/network-management-disabled-after-suspend-to-ram-kubuntu-10-04/
<Tm_T> I did read that, yes
<Peace-> wtf a lots of time with that bug
<Tm_T> is it fixed now?
<Tm_T> and did it affect only Kubuntu?
<Peace-> the point is what you want do with kubuntu ?
<Peace-> do some pet or something that work
<Tm_T> I want it to be the best KDE distro
<Peace-> well it's not 
<Peace-> the best
<Tm_T> it's best KDE distro
<Peace-> who can tell this ?
<Peace-> you me ?
<Peace-> or the users
<Tm_T> I can tell my opinion, you can tell your opinion ... everyone can tell their opinion
<Tm_T> I've heard people saying it's best, and saying it's not best
<Peace-> ok so make a poll 
<Peace-> you will see 
<Peace-> if rekonq is a right browser or nto
<Tm_T> and? making internet poll is not a way to get definite answers
<Peace-> not if it makes sense
<Peace-> Tm_T: if you don't do this kubutnu will be alwasy not successful 
<Peace-> will be only a pet
<Tm_T> it's not only a pet now
<Tm_T> yes, Kubuntu is not perfect
<Tm_T> there's lots things to improve, and you do manage to raise many of them
<Tm_T> I just disagree on how dramatic the situation is, and how to fix it
<Peace-> Tm_T: well i have spoken with a lots of people 
<Peace-> and rekonq is a pain in the ass i am pretty sure of this
<Tm_T> and I find exaggeration or dramatization harmful and unconstructive most of the time
<Tm_T> Peace-: indeed it is
<Peace-> well it's my blog 
<Peace-> it's not kde news 
<Peace-> or something like that
<Tm_T> I know, and I'm not saying you cannot write how you feel in your blog (:
<Peace-> i have written it just to answer to riddell because i can't post on his post 
<Peace-> xD
<Tm_T> yeah
<Peace-> my point of view it's that kubuntu should let user to browse without problems 
<Peace-> the other points are superficial 
<Peace-> like i have said
<Tm_T> indeed, shame there's no single browser that works for all
<Tm_T> having a decent default is a good start
<Tm_T> about office suite, currently to me Calligra seems to work better than LibreOffice for some reason
<Tm_T> latter tends to crash in time to time
<Peace-> For me krita is better than gimp
<Peace-> i did my jobs on krita for example
<Peace-> with some problems but i did
<bulldog98> Peace-: to tell you the truth I only can see the problem with kffmpegthumbnailer, the others work quite good for me
<Tm_T> oh, I miss those times when we tried to hunt those crashes with Krita
<Peace-> Tm_T: let me joke , here there was\is prostitution problem , and the church doesn't want legalize prostitution but fight against it .there is  No way to win it,   from  human birth there is prostitution instead to regolarize it they want fight and they loose every year. this to say kde centric only is not to work 
<Peace-> bulldog98: ok do a poll , use the kubutnu community 
<Riddell> morning
<Peace-> to see 
<bulldog98> Riddell: moin
<Peace-> Riddell: hola Riddell
<Riddell> anything interesting happen while I was sleeping?
<Tm_T> Riddell: considering it's saturday already...
 * Tm_T hides
<Riddell> jings Finland really is a few timezones ahead 
<Tm_T> also, happy thursday to all
<bulldog98> Peace-: no time for a poll
<Peace-> so... you don't know
<Tm_T> we don't know what? (:
<Peace-> the right path to gain users and so support
<Peace-> btw but don’t trust me , trust the community do a poll , try to change point of view
<bulldog98> Peace-: I ment, that I don’t have the time to organise a poll right now (only on next monday, which is a little bit late), so in fact I was asking you to setup a poll
<Peace-> mm i could try on ubuntu forum 
<Peace-> ok i did
<Peace-> Riddell: Tm_T Riddell http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1944942
<Tm_T> Peace-: Jonathan twice?
<Peace-> :D
<Tm_T> wow, I got the password right at first try
<Tm_T> ...I haven't used ubuntu forums since... 2007?
<Tm_T> indeed
<Peace-> Tm_T: xD
<Tm_T> and we should use uzbl (yes, kidding)
<JackyAlcine> Ubuntu forums?
<Peace-> JackyAlcine: ?
<JackyAlcine> O.o
<Riddell> "Main reason I don't use it in KDE is in fact Chromium's sync feature, otherwise it would be Rekonq." what's the sync feature?
<Riddell> does it sync bookmarks to google?
<Tm_T> that, yes
<Riddell> anything else?
<Tm_T> so you can have same bookmarks on every chrome you use
<Tm_T> history, sessions(?) passwords(?) settings(?)
<Riddell> nifty but scary as anything if you care about privacy
<Tm_T> I don't remember if it did sessions and passwords, but some of the settings atleast
<Tm_T> Riddell: Firefox have similar support too
<Riddell> that sort of issue is exactly what owncloud is for
<Riddell> just needs to be integrated ("just")
<Tm_T> ye
<bulldog98> Riddell: ftp work already with rekonq
<Tm_T> Riddell: Owncloud and/or Ubuntu One
<Riddell> bulldog98: to sync things to owncloud?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I think they said something like that
<Peace-> ok the sync stuff could be maybe doen
<bulldog98> just ask in #rekonq
<Peace-> but crash all the time?
<bulldog98> Peace-: what version do you use?
<Peace-> which is on kubuntu 
<bulldog98> Peace-: outdated
<Peace-> so ...
 * Riddell asks
<Peace-> its not an answer
<Riddell> Peace-: crashes can be fixed
<Riddell> a developer on rekonq would do wonders
<Peace-> 12.04 must have rekonq that doesn't crahs on gmail youtube bank 
<Peace-> can you achieve that?
<bulldog98> Peace-: could you try if 0.9 crashes there?
<Peace-> can a unknown browser be supported on every bank out there?
<Peace-> i don't speak about me only
<Riddell> the browser supports everything I've used it for except when the website decides it doesn't
<bulldog98> Peace-: if safari is supported, it should work with rekonq, too
<Tm_T> Peace-: none of browsers (except perhaps IE) is supported by all banks out there
<Riddell> Tm_T++
<Tm_T> I see really ridiculous issues with web banks just because
<Riddell> and no we won't get it crash free for 12.04 but if it gets a QA developer that'll be easy to do
<Peace-> Tm_T: firefox has always worked 
<bulldog98> Peace-: as said I don’t have problems with my bank website and it’s a very small bank
<Peace-> they support firefox chromium ie opera
<Peace-> and safari of course
<Peace-> rekonq says your browser is not supported
<Peace-> xD
<bulldog98> Peace-: just tell rekonq to emulate safari then
<Peace-> but it seems it's my personal point of view
<Peace-> but it's not
<Peace-> bulldog98: that trick is not an answer
<Riddell> Peace-: so that's a problem with your bank
<Peace-> my bank it's an example
<Riddell> hotmail also doesn't support chrome, chrome needs to fake being safari for that
<Peace-> rekonq has not the big support like others
<Riddell> no it doesn't, but that's not our fault it's theirs
<Peace-> so... if it's rekonq fault ...
<Riddell> and as I say can be worked around same as all the "big" browsers have to do for websites that think they don't support those browsers
<Peace-> Riddell: just stay on kubuntu channel
<Riddell> do you know sites that it's rekonq's fault they don't work?
<Peace-> and answer at the tons of people that say rekonq sucks
<Riddell> yes it does, it crashes and websites think they don't support it
<Riddell> they're both fixable
<Riddell> I'm not ready to give up on KDE
<Peace-> Riddell: ok so i have to work to get the job done?
<Peace-> Riddell: give up?
<Peace-> who give up 
<Peace-> s
<Riddell> give up and switch to a non-KDE browser
<Peace-> it's 5 year that you fail
<Riddell> it's 16 actually
<Peace-> what is the result of a pure kde distro ?
<Riddell> the world's largest linux deployment?
<Tm_T> Peace-: Firefox hasn't always worked on every bank
<Peace-> Tm_T: we are speaking of %
<Tm_T> Peace-: show me statistics (:
<Peace-> Tm_T: ok try to get them searchin on the kubuntu logs
<Peace-> rekonq problem
<Peace-> and firefox problem
<Peace-> (remove firefox looks bad gtk-oxygen stuff)
<Tm_T> Peace-: that doesn't give the whole situation
<Peace-> omg 
<Tm_T> two or three irc channels isn't the whole situation
<Peace-> you are trying to attack me 
<Riddell> rekonq has more problems that's clear, but they're casued by not enough people using rekonq
<Peace-> but it doesn't make sense
<Tm_T> Peace-: I try to do what? (:
<Peace-> we will see the poll
<Peace-> Riddell: ok so let people to test it , IF THEY WANT
<Riddell> the poll doesn't take a view of helping and promoting KDE which I do
<Tm_T> ^
<Peace-> Riddell: promoting kubuntu will promoting kde
<Riddell> only if we ship KDE :)
<Peace-> nope
<Riddell> yep
<Peace-> good distro
<Tm_T> I find it very important we stay as KDE distro, that has separated us from other distros out there
<Riddell> else we'll be just like suse or fedora
<Peace-> Tm_T: you are already sepatated 
<Riddell> how?
<Peace-> because you are ubuntu kerneel and community + kde stuff
<Riddell> but you're arguing we drop some KDE stuff
<Peace-> you have apt-get 
<Peace-> it's not dropping
<Riddell> yes it is
<Peace-> it's try to make users happier
<Tm_T> we are either KDE or mix, there's no "KDE with some replacements" (:
<Riddell> by dropping KDE bits, that's a fine argument to take and it's why suse and fedora do that happily
<Peace-> yes but fedora sucks with the kernel ultra instable
 * Tm_T is happy that Calligra is maturing nicely
<Peace-> and suse has rpm and weird repo system
<Riddell> agateau: oh you've done qt creator bits?
<Peace-> kubuntu has : apt , great community , the philosophy , ubutnu kernel , great repo system with ppa from kubuntu team
<agateau> Riddell: yup
<Peace-> that is what separate kubutnu from the otghers
<agateau> Riddell: it's even upstreamed! :)
<Riddell> agateau: lovely, what did you do?
<agateau> Riddell: nothing very spectacular: replaced "bzr clone" with "bzr branch",
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> agateau: worth a blog but
<agateau> Riddell: Fixed log view so that only real revision numbers are clickable,
<agateau> Riddell: and fixed cursor in log view to come back to an arrow after hovering a revno (this one is not specific to bzr)
<agateau> Riddell: it's working reasonably well, maybe you can ditch emacs now :)
<Riddell> agateau: ach I only use emacs on the command line, I'm a kate guy now for coding :)
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok, won't ask you to switch from a kde app to a qt app then :)
 * agateau quietly goes back to his gvim window
<Riddell> agateau: so qtcreator has that patch in our archive now as well as upstream?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<bulldog98> agateau: you know that kate has a vim mode?
<agateau> bulldog98: I do know, but it does not support vim plugins, does it?
<bulldog98> agateau: don’t know
<agateau> from time to time I switch editors,
<bulldog98> but you could code it
<agateau> I like kdevelop for C++
<bulldog98> +1
<agateau> bulldog98: I can't code it: ENOTIME error :)
<Riddell> I know vim keys are hardcoded into the minds of vim users but I can't believe anyone can't use normal GUI keys as well, Home and End and control-s are hardly obscure key shortcuts to use
<bulldog98> agateau: ok that is the only reason that can be given :)
<agateau> :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: you can use them, but it’s a longer way to reach them
<Riddell> those vim users really are hard core :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: it’s one of the reasons for using http://neo-layout.org
<Riddell> the telly tubby keyboard!
<agateau> Riddell: to me it's not really about keys being to far away, it's about features like pressing "dw" to delete a whole word, of "cfX" to replace all text until the first occurence of letter X
<bulldog98> agateau: that’s an other point
<Riddell> macros are a killer feature of emacs that I've not found a decent GUI way of doing for text files
<bulldog98> Riddell: isn’t it possible to script kate?
<Riddell> I don't know
<Tm_T> is
<Riddell> it can do scripts yes
<Riddell> but I think you have to write them manually, not just record macros
<bulldog98> Riddell: so fill a wish then :P
<Tm_T> hmph, I might need to write a simple tool to monitor server availability, maybe I'll use Qt for that
<bulldog98> Tm_T: use plasma :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: indeed, manual writing with Kate AFAIK
<Tm_T> bulldog98: it's not for me only, otherwise I would
<bulldog98> Tm_T: you could convince the others :P
<Riddell> Tm_T: surely there are dozens of such tools out there
<Riddell> nagios comes to mind
<Tm_T> it's not an option, unfortunately (not usable for average joe)
<Tm_T> idea is, you just add an url to the list, and the monitor tests if the page is served
<Riddell> surely it has GUIs indended for use with it?
<Tm_T> and if not, it tries again and then alarm
<bulldog98> Riddell: why does autologin after kubuntu-active install doesn’t work?
<Riddell> bulldog98: on the live images or after install with ubiquity?
<bulldog98> Riddell: after installing with ubiquity
<Tm_T> Riddell: other sysadmins said it's not an option because of its configuration jungle, we have similar system here in use already but it gives too much false alarms (and is resource hog)
<Riddell> bulldog98: that has had zero testers, congratulations on being the first tester :)
<Tm_T> which is why I'm considering something entirely separate and way simpler approach
<Riddell> bulldog98: it'll need a script fragment to change the settings in lightdm
<Riddell> I expect there already is one for ubuntu desktop so that just needs adapted
<Riddell> bulldog98: are you using today's image?  how is it looking?
 * bulldog98 now is allowed to add something to ubiqity
<bulldog98> Riddell: look good as far as I can see
<bulldog98> only thing in the networkmanager icon is shown
<Riddell> Tm_T: can't you make a GUI to set it up simple and correctly?  making the whole server checking tools would be a lot harder than making a GUI on an existing tool
<Riddell> bulldog98: it's a letter m ?
<Riddell> or a proper icon?
<bulldog98> Riddell: a proper icon
<Tm_T> Riddell: I agree, I have to discuss what others think
<Riddell> bulldog98: that's not a problem then?
<Riddell> bulldog98: is kwin showing?  rbelem's changes I uploaded yesterday should make it borderless
<bulldog98> Riddell: yeah borderless
<Riddell> lovely
<bulldog98> Riddell: the problem is that it should show if it’s connected or not just like the plasma-networkmanager widget
<Riddell> bulldog98: what's it showing?
<bulldog98> Riddell: it shows that M icon all the time instead of showing that the wlan is connected
<bulldog98> also akonadi is a mess
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes that M is what I've seen and is a puzzle, I need to check the desktop images to make sure it's not happening there too
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> bulldog98: I've not even tried the kontact stuff, what have you tried?
<bulldog98> Riddell: just open up and it says akonadi could not be started
<Riddell> bulldog98: you're also the first tester of that :)
<Riddell> maybe some package missing?
<Riddell> bulldog98: are you running on a tablet device?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> which?
<bulldog98> ExoPc
<bulldog98> Riddell: also the menu of Muon is shown, which I find kind of disgusting
<Riddell> bulldog98: the top menu?  isn't that the case of all programmes?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> bulldog98: you can try muon from the ~cyberspace PPA it has a qml version apol has been working on
<bulldog98> Riddell: kool
<Riddell> bulldog98: should we add the app menu plasmoid like we do in netbook?
<bulldog98> Riddell: no
<apol> Riddell, bulldog98: great! note it's not thought to be used on touch devices, some adaption might be required for full usage ;)
<apol> (it's small things, you can start using it...)
<bulldog98> I’d say we leave it this way for now (it’s technology preview) and try to work that stuff out for next circle
<Riddell> yes no point in being too ambitious at this stage
<bulldog98> apol: I’ll give you feedback
<apol> thanks!
<bulldog98> Riddell: it would be good if we had konsole for debuging and ssh-server installed
<Riddell> bulldog98: konsole should be in there
<Riddell> it's in the seeds
<bulldog98> Riddell: overlooked it :)
<Riddell> ssh is unlikely, that's an ubuntu policy not to ship with server things on the desktop for security reasons
<apol> you should have some meta-package called developer-mode that installs konsole+ssh+nasty stuff :P
<Riddell> bulldog98: alt-F2 should be available but I don't know how you do that without a keyboard
<Riddell> also I wonder if afiestas's krunner HUD implementation is useful to add
<bulldog98> Riddell: wait I’ll try it
<afiestas> Riddell: my HUD thing will kill kitties if use on production :/
<Tm_T> wasn't ssh on default install on desktop images already?
<Riddell> apol: or a way to turn on developer things like a mouse cursor and all that?
<Riddell> afiestas: and used on a "technology preview" image?
<afiestas> oh that we can do
<Riddell> afiestas: but kittens will die!
<bulldog98> Riddell: no Alt+F2
<afiestas> Riddell:  taht will happen only if in production !
<Riddell> Tm_T: no, very strong ubuntu policy not to have open ports by default
<Tm_T> makes sense, although I recall having ssh available by default
<Riddell> bulldog98: oh?  it krunner running?
<Riddell> Tm_T: ssh client yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, could be I've been too used to install the server on live sessions too that I don't remember doing it anymore (:
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll check that soon
<bulldog98> Riddell: not running
<bulldog98> but it’s installed
<Riddell> bulldog98: curious
<bulldog98> Riddell: also we need a lightdm setting module for the active-settings
<Riddell> I don't think I've seen active settings
<Riddell> another first thing you are testing :)
<Riddell> agateau: there's something for your todo list ^^ :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: it’s that thing that says Settings
<bulldog98> what’s the binary name for the qml muon?
<agateau> bulldog98: muon-installer-qml iirc
<bulldog98> also we should make the upper bar a little bit bigger, since I have problems for really activating it
<bulldog98> agateau: thanks
<agateau> Riddell: what is "active-settings"? plasma active equivalent of system settings?
<bulldog98> apol: cool that qml works quite good
<bulldog98> agateau: yes
<apol> bulldog98: :) good!
<apol> glad you like it
<bulldog98> agateau: http://vizzzion.org/blog/2012/01/active-settings-modular-embeddable-configuration/
<apol> any feedback will be appreciated ;)
<soee> hi
<soee> im trying to create new project in kexi but got this error: Server result: 1 (SQLITE_ERROR)
<bulldog98> apol: is there a back button after you clicked any item?
<apol> bulldog98: the bar on top has a small house button
<apol> this should take you back
<bulldog98> apol: the translated items of the browse section are to big and overlap
<apol> -.- damn, thought it was visible
<apol> bulldog98: what do you mean?
<apol> bulldog98: screenshot maybe?
<bulldog98> apol: it’s running on a tablet
<bulldog98> wait
<bulldog98> apol: the home button is a bit small on the tablet
<apol> noted
<bulldog98> apol: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/22/muon-qml.jpeg
<bulldog98> on the tablet it’s even more overlaping
<apol> ugh
<apol> i see
<apol> ugly
<apol> I'll see what I can do
<apol> although... well -.- GridView kind of sucks because of that
<jussi> sigh, theres a cli converter for odt -> doc and back, but it requires libreoffice-core to be installed)
<bulldog98> Riddell: seems akonadi-backend-mysql is missing
<jussi> (unoconv fwiw)
<apol> bulldog98: shouldn't it use a sqlite backend there?
<bulldog98> apol: no plan, but it if I start kmail-mobile it tells me akonadi is not working
<bulldog98> Riddell: also kmail-migrator wasn’t running on first start
<ScottK> agateau: There was a bug filed about quassel not handling notification systems without the capability for actions correctly.  I expect you're the one most likely to be in a position to fix it, so I'd appreciate it if you could take a look.
<agateau> ScottK: do you have the bug number?
<ScottK> agateau: Bug #961737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 961737 in quassel (Ubuntu) "quassel-client doesn't handle notification daemon not supporting actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961737
<soee> when can we expect calligra RC in ppa /
<bulldog98> Riddell: the browser is also bugy, you can’t fill in an url
<agateau> ScottK: will have a look
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bulldog98> Riddell: why do we use sqlite in the active image?
<bulldog98> Riddell: sebas suggest switching to mysql, since it would need less work
 * bulldog98 is off till sunday evening
<Peace-> Tm_T: are your htere?
<Peace-> you there
<Peace-> -.- typos
<Tm_T> yes (:
<Peace-> Tm_T: can you see the post ? https://plus.google.com/u/0/103973247113715942761/posts
<Tm_T> yes
<Peace-> thank you
<Riddell> bulldog98: we haven't made a concious choice on akonadi backend, that'll just be what the seeds happen to have ended up with
<Riddell> probably easy to fix
<Riddell> bulldog98: have a fun weekend
<Riddell> oh wait, we have, it's apachelogger who added sqlite to the seeds
 * Riddell removes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looked at kdevelop or shall I take it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<emper0r_> hi
<emper0r_> good day for every one
<Riddell> certainly is
<Riddell> what's a good command to play a .ogg file?
<Riddell> artsplay doesn't seem to be shipped any more for some reason
<BluesKaj> mpayer ?
<rbelem> Riddell, cvlc
<BluesKaj> yeah forgot about the cli component of vlc
<Riddell> thanks
<davmor2> Riddell: gst-launch filesrc location=music.ogg ! vorbisfile ! osssink it just trips off the tongue you know it does :D
<Riddell> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please feel free to take it up :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: too late, doing it already
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> the fame and glory will be mine
<shadeslayer> uh yeah, kdevelop got really boring ... if I did it one more time I would have screamed out loud :P
 * shadeslayer runs off to do upstream work
<soee> anyone using kexi here ?
<Riddell> ug we're full, what should I delete? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages
 * Riddell targets natty
<yofel_> Riddell: you can upload somewhere else and copy the binaries, that's what I do
<shadeslayer> yeah, worked for me :P
<shadeslayer> but that's like cheating LP ;)
<Riddell> yofel: ooh cheeky!
 * Riddell deletes lucid packages too
<yofel> shadeslayer: who cares :P
<shadeslayer> :P
 * yofel goes backporting qt patches
<Peace-> Riddell: http://www.google.com/trends/?q=ubuntu,+kubuntu&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<Riddell> Peace-: are you making a point?
<Riddell> bulldog98_: NM is fine on the desktop images so there must be something missing from active image
<Peace-> Riddell: kubuntu is 26 on distrowatch
<Peace-> so
<debfx> grr, libkipi has broken its ABI from 4.7 to 4.8
<apol> Riddell: do you know where is the source of the "aptsources" python module?
<yofel> apol:  $ dpkg -S /usr/share/pyshared/aptsources/
<yofel> python-apt: /usr/share/pyshared/aptsources
<debfx> ah it's written by the digikam maintainer
 * debfx is not surprised at all
<apol> yofel: fair enough, thanks
<apol> I was more thinking of the upstream though... :P
<yofel> hm, that I don't know - somewhere at debian I would say
<mgraesslin> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi mgraesslin 
<mgraesslin> I just pushed a new version to the menueditor repo
<mgraesslin> but to me it looks like the ui files were all included
<Riddell> mgraesslin: what's your branch again?
<mgraesslin> kde:scratch/graesslin/kmenuedit
<Riddell> mgraesslin: http://paste.kde.org/444698/
<mgraesslin> Riddell: fixed
<Riddell> mgraesslin: /home/jr/src/kmenuedit/kmenuedit/src/kmenuedit.cpp:23:22: fatal error: settings.h: No such file or directory
<mgraesslin> meh
<mgraesslin> also fixed
 * mgraesslin has to remember to do more often make clean
<Riddell> mgraesslin: it works!
<Riddell> mgraesslin: want me to look into making daily builds?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: I hope to have it mostly finished on Monday to start a merge process into kde-workspace
<Riddell> micahg: this is interesting http://trac.webkit.org/wiki/QtWebKitSecurity
<mgraesslin> currently it's hardly usable yet
<Riddell> mgraesslin: oh cool, so should be part of SC 4.9?
<mgraesslin> I at least target for that
<Riddell> lovely
<mgraesslin> it's not such a huge application
<mgraesslin> it's just drag'n'drop + MovelView sucks to implement IMHO
<micahg> Riddell: that is interesting
<Riddell> micahg: digia are maintaining a security branch and hope to make patches for 4.8 available
<Riddell> the guy is Turunen Tuukka <Tuukka.Turunen @digia.com>
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there still a couple of hours on the doc freeze deadline?
<Darkwing> Yes
<Darkwing> 2 hours and 20 minutes
<littlegirl> Good, then I'm back to it. (:
<Darkwing> Awesome. with one hour to go I'm going to run my review then build for translations.
<Darkwing> so at... 1p my time (4p yours) Work stopage.
<Darkwing> jjesse: ping
<littlegirl> Okay, I'll see how many of these remaining docs I can do. (:
<Darkwing> Thanks littlegirl
<littlegirl> Any time. (:
<Darkwing> Riddell, ScottK ping
<yofel> shadeslayer: where did you put your cmake parsing script? still only in gist?
<shadeslayer> yup
<littlegirl> Darkwing: That's two more. There isn't time to do one more in forty five minutes. That leaves 6 unfinished, plus any you and jjesse still need to commit.
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> yofel: I thought you're working on the regex :)
<yofel> ah, didn't this week, was busy
<shadeslayer> but I won't have time to look at it before next week
<yofel> k, I'll try to improve it a bit then
<shadeslayer> ok
<Darkwing> littlegirl: I'll push your merges then I will run my review.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Sounds good. They're all validated, but none were checked for accuracy of content.
<Darkwing> littlegirl: Thanks!!!!!
<Darkwing> littlegirl: and, I'll be looking for help with some stuff after UDS.
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Any time. I wish I'd come into this sooner and they all would have been done. (:
<Darkwing> :)
<littlegirl> Okay. (:
<yofel> shadeslayer: reworked a bit and shortened the output https://gist.github.com/2162326 - but now I'm getting urllib crashes on workspace o.O
<Darkwing> yofel: you ever used recipies in LP before?
<yofel> Darkwing: the daily build ones? neon is based on those, so yes
<Darkwing> If I have teh debian files in my package... does it work well?
<Darkwing> Or rather, in my code.
<yofel> sure
 * Darkwing ponders
<Darkwing> Thanks mate
<yofel> as long as dpkg-buildpackage is fine with your source, the recipes will be too
<Darkwing> BAH! David Tennant was better.
<ScottK> Darkwing: pong
<jussi> anyone about?
<Darkwing> Never!
<jussi> Darkwing: cripes! I still owe you a tshirt! Im sorry man, I will send it soon 
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> You have my address still? :P:P
<Darkwing> Or, you can bring it to UDS-Q
<jussi> Darkwing: wont be there. :(
<Darkwing> Bugger
<ScottK> http://upstream-tracker.org/versions/kde-libs.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: I added akonadi-sqlite to the desktop seed? :O
<ScottK> apachelogger: active seed
<apachelogger> I do recall pondering adding it to the mobile seed back in september or so
<apachelogger> why yes
<apachelogger> it makes sense for active :P
<ScottK> Go argue with Riddell and sebas
<apachelogger> as I pointed out on the ml the sqlite backend was created for devices with more restrained resources ^^
<apachelogger> unless the akonadi people decided to declare it unmaintained I do not see why we'd use a framework to accomodate for a billion pim data entries on a device formfactor that has limited memory and cpu :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: also about the bike sheding regarding whether kubuntu competes with ubuntu ... as canonical's big interest is OEM, ubuntu desktop's is OEM, hence we do not actually compete with ubuntu desktop
<ScottK> Also the are aiming at consumer level devices and people with ~no computer experience.
<ScottK> the/they
<ScottK> We're more aimed at someone who's used a computer before.
<apachelogger> well, KDE is doing that mostly :)
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> did you people try the current splash stuff?
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, did that guy get back to you regarding release announcement writing?
<ScottK> No
<apachelogger> meh
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Rohan must read up on ABI and AR and DEB and seeds | Precise: Beta 2 Freeze - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer! | todo: calligra 2.3. & KDevelop
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Splash Screen Testers Needed | Precise: Beta 2 Freeze - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer! | todo: calligra 2.3. & KDevelop
<Darkwing> bugger
<Darkwing> I'm having issues with xml2po
<Riddell> Darkwing: pong
<Darkwing> Riddell: ScottK answered my question.
<Darkwing> I'm about to kick xml2po in the arse
<Riddell> Darkwing: are you making a kubuntu-docs package?
<Darkwing> Yeah... I'm trying.
<Riddell> lovely
<Darkwing> xml2po is failing.
<JontheEchidna> apol_: pingy
<apol_> JontheEchidna: hola
<JontheEchidna> hi
<apol_> :)
<apol_> JontheEchidna: what's up?
<JontheEchidna> I tried out the Ubuntu SSO stuff in the QML installer again, but I got a credentialsError event when I hit the login button:
<JontheEchidna> error "muon-installer" QMap(("errtype", "AssertionError")("message", "Assertion failed."))
<apol_> :(
<apol_> I'll look into this then
<JontheEchidna> any idea what could be up?
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> I guess the sso client is crashing
<apol_> JontheEchidna: meh they don't really show the API
<apol_> it's just a map<string,string>
<apol_> so maybe i forgot some field
<apol_> or anything
<apol_> who knows...
<JontheEchidna> hehe, yeah
<JontheEchidna> I had to reverse-engineer the reviews API :s
<apol_> yes xD
<apol_> well
<apol_> me too
<JontheEchidna> getting that stupid request url concatenated was a pain
<apol_> and they don't really provide any error messages
<JontheEchidna> oh, and I don't suppose there would be a way to close the review window in case you decide you don't really want to submit a review?
<JontheEchidna> if so, I can't figure out how
<apol_> JontheEchidna: alt+f4 xD
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apol_> yes, we need a close button
<apol_> JontheEchidna: actually I'm thinking of hacking something in the components part
<apol_> this window looks teeeeeeeerribly ugly
<apol_> JontheEchidna: don't you think?
<JontheEchidna> the window itself looks fine, but I agree that it doesn't look good as a separate window like that
<JontheEchidna> kind of a hack
<Darkwing> something has changed...
<Darkwing> I don't know what or why, but something has changed,.
<Darkwing> did wildcards change in bash change?
<JontheEchidna> apol_: oh, I just remembered that a few days ago I tried a system update with the QML installer and noticed funky behavior like double messages if you navigate elsewhere while updating, and then come back to the updates page
<apol_> JontheEchidna: uh
<apol_> yes
<apol_> I'd like to make the user to stay in the updates area while updating
<JontheEchidna> seems reasonable, the other frontends require that as well
<apol_> also the update itself has some problems, until yesterday you didn't even know if it it was finished
<apol_> JontheEchidna: for me it's hard to test it, I just develop it the days I have updates :D
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I'm running 12.04 beta, so there's basically packages everyday
<JontheEchidna> oh, you know what you could do
<JontheEchidna> you could force-downgrade a package, then remove the cached package file from /var/cache/apt/archives
<JontheEchidna> this would work well with packages available from multiple origins with different versions in each origin (like a ppa with a newer package)
<apol_> JontheEchidna: yes, I'm on 12.04 now
<apol_> JontheEchidna: btw, what's about this usageCount using zeitgeist stuff?
<apol_> it always returns 0 to me :P
<JontheEchidna> there's not much zeitgeist integration within kde atm...
<JontheEchidna> there's a plugin you can build for kate
<JontheEchidna> kate's the only thing I've ever gotten usage data for :P
<apol_> hmm
<apol_> i see
<apol_> JontheEchidna: I thought there was something from the activities manager reporting data to zeitgeist
<JontheEchidna> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch/whiting/katezeitgeist.git&a=summary
<apachelogger> Darkwing: aint kubuntu-docs going away?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-23
<JontheEchidna> apol_: http://i.imgur.com/2Mz5K.png
<JontheEchidna> it just needed this: http://commits.kde.org/muon/f8353c57b1a09da0ecf04e8cf6f7def7581310ec
<JontheEchidna> but afaict, phonon and muon are the only things in the kde source tree using QZeitgeist
<JontheEchidna> well, and that kate plugin
<JontheEchidna> but I don't think lxr indexes scratch repos
<Darkwing> apachelogger: yes, but after the 12.04LTS
<JontheEchidna> what's up w/ that?
<Darkwing> Up with?
<JontheEchidna> no kubuntu-docs after 12.04?
<jjesse> why?
<Darkwing> It was discussed at the last UDS but, having a welcome center written with links to KDE, Ubuntu, LibreOffice and other stuff we currently re-write was something that seemed to spark a lot of intrest.
<Darkwing> I'm going to be bringing it up at UDS-Q again.
<jjesse> no offense on an idea of a re-write but no one is really updating the docs for 12.04 in the first place so whose going to do a rewrite
<jjesse> also i like the help file but that's just me
<Darkwing> Not a re-write.
<Darkwing> It will be in the form on a widget with HTML5
<Darkwing> IE eliminate the kubuntu-docs package.
<jjesse> so a break away from kde-docs?
<Darkwing> Yes. KDE docs will still be shipped.
<jjesse> cause we've always tried to stay as close to kde-docs as possible
<jjesse> just like we try to stay as close to kde as possilbe
<Darkwing> KDE Docs are shipped anyway. The idea is to take any efforts into system doc writing go to KDE Docs.
<Darkwing> Having an HTML5 slideshow welcome center would help point people how to use and where to go for more help / info.
<jjesse> sorry disagree competly
<jjesse> system help still needs to be local
<jjesse> and there needs to be a local kubuntu help for anything we change
<Darkwing> But, there is nothing unique that isn't on KDE, help.ubuntu.com already.
<jjesse> there needs to be a local help file
<jjesse> that you can access w/o internet acces
<Darkwing> and the 1 or 2 things that are, can be covered in the welcome center.
<Darkwing> and those HTML5 files will be local.
<jjesse> sorry i still disagree 
<jjesse> kubuntu help should cover specific to kubuntu and there are plenty of things we don't leverage from kde-docs in my view
<Darkwing> But, what is Kubuntu specific that KDE doesn't supply?
<jjesse> i think there is a lot
<jjesse> i think moving to a slideshow simplifies too much
<jjesse> a lot of stuff about navigation, how to get help, ho to contribute, etc
<Darkwing> This is why I had a full session at UDS-P And am planning on holding a full session at UDS-Q
<jjesse> so i understand desire for sessions, etc but lets back up and actually get stuff done before we try to re-write something that won't get done
 * jalcine listens.
<Darkwing> While I see what you are saying, I'm watching us duplicate efforts that are already in place.
<jjesse> sorry i still disagree that duplicate efforts are made
<jjesse> 1st hardly any effort is being made
<jjesse> 2nd there still needs to be a specific kubuntu help file that is stored local that covers ubuntu
<jjesse> not kde and not ubuntu
<jalcine> Like Ubuntu in detail?
<jalcine> or Kubuntu?
<jjesse> kubuntu
<Darkwing> But that is what I am saying... Kubuntu in detail is KDE.
<jalcine> Hm, why not copy the userbase's information into Docbook?
<Darkwing> with very very minor changes.
<jalcine> Darkwing has a point there.
<jalcine> Like package managemen.
<jjesse> look we've talked this through every release cycle about what we want to change w/ kubuntu-docs or ubuntu-docs and how we want to strip as much help from the system as possible and i competly believe it is wrong
<jjesse> i believe there are items that are still specific to kubuntu that need to be used and link to the different guides like we attempt to do right now
<jjesse> ubuntu-docs does a great job w/ this and mallard
<Darkwing> Like what though? LibreOffice?
<jjesse> i think basic navigation, stuff about kubuntu specific etc should be held localy
<Darkwing> That is what the welcome center would cover.
<jalcine> I think I've used local help on Ubuntu more in KDE than in GNOME.
<Darkwing> It would be in a more... friendly location, easier to find and use
<jjesse> i would argue if i handed someone kde-docs help and told them to figure things out they would immediately start searching the web
<jalcine> It was more readily available and a bit more intuitive, imho. 
<Darkwing> jjesse: That is my point. Kubuntu docs are just as bad.
<Darkwing> so is KHelpCenter IMO.
<jjesse> i think the problem is docbook 
<jalcine> That's nature.
<Darkwing> I would agree but, other then HTML what can we support?
<Darkwing> KHelpCenter doesn't support Mallard.
<Darkwing> and KDE Ships docbook.
<Darkwing> *KDE Docs
<jalcine> o.O
<Darkwing> So, there isn't a push to move KHelpCenter to include anything else... and I believe it's an orphened program anyway.
<jalcine> Can't KHelpCenter uses KIO to render man pages?
<jalcine> Hmm, that would have been a decent GSoC task.
<Darkwing> It's a poorly writen program that no one is developing on.
<Darkwing> That is why we stuck with docbook.
<jalcine> Hmm.
<jalcine> Well, I had a question.
<jalcine> Regarding documentation as a whole.
<jjesse> shoot ask away
<jalcine> Is there a Freedesktop standard for it?
<jjesse> no idea
<jjesse> but gnome uses mallard for docs and kde uses docbook
<jalcine> If it were unified, it'd make things easier.
<Darkwing> Until we including mallard into KHelpCenter we can't.
<jalcine> This makes me want to apt-get source it and hack it.
<Darkwing> and until we get a devel to work on KHelpCenter we can't.
<Darkwing> This is why I'm trying to fix the issue by approaching it from a different angle
 * jalcine didn't catch the angle.
<jalcine> since I came in so late into the convo.
<Darkwing> Kubuntu Welcome Center instead of Kubuntu system docs
<jalcine> Hmm.
<jalcine> A replacement for KHelpCenter or rather an addition/revamping of KHelpCenter?
<jalcine> A replacement for KHelpCenter or rather an addition/revamping of KHelpCenter? 
<Riddell> release team meeting today, what shall I report we have done this week?
<Riddell> Darkwing: get anywhere with docs package?
<Riddell> fregl: how is qt 4.8.1 coming along? :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Splash Screen Testers Needed | Precise: Beta 2 Freeze - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD
<jussi> Good morning all
<jussi> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi jussi 
<Riddell> if you grew oranges would they be jussi oranges?  that's the best sort of orange
<jussi> lol
<jussi> Riddell: I was wondering if you had time to fix atiny bug in calligra for me, I can give you the exact file that needs to be edited, as well as a description of what needs doing, I just dont have the skill to do it myself
<jussi> its kde bug 296553
<ubottu> KDE bug 296553 in usability "No borders around slides in documents view" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296553
<Riddell> jussi: could do, what's needed?
<jussi> and the file that needs modification is  libs/kopageapp/KoPADocumentStructureDocker.cpp
<jussi> Riddell: basically just need to add a 1-2px border around the slide, so you can see a white slide against a whte background
<jussi> the Calligra guys said they would be happy to take a patch for it
<Riddell> Darkwing, rbelem, afiestas, JontheEchidna: you need to confirm with marianna you are going to UDS
<Riddell> jussi: which side docket window is this?
<Riddell> docker window
<Riddell> ah, Document ?
<Riddell> jussi: I see borders http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/calligrastage.png
<Riddell> even on empty theme I get them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: subject: [ubuntu/oneiric-proposed] virtuoso-opensource 6.1.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.1 accepted
<Riddell> mind and test it again
<shadeslayer> yup, scheduled for Monday
<shadeslayer> oh btw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: get one of these : http://www.chalk-elec.com/ for ye pandaboard and run PA on it :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what is it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: a LVDS LCD Touchscreen
<Riddell> oh Plasma Active
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<Riddell> I could also just work out where to get a tablet from
<shadeslayer> I would not recommend that
<Riddell> why not?
<Riddell> whoever makes those ones aseigo is selling must have other distributors to get them from while we wait for aseigo to ship out large numbers
<shadeslayer> Riddell: OEM's are weird, stuff that works in one version don't work on a new revision
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> vivaladi
 * shadeslayer fears that is one underpowered tablet
<shadeslayer> but lets not jump to conclusions
<Riddell> well yes it wasn't looking quite iphone slick when I saw one but hey it's all in development
<shadeslayer> I've yet to see it
<shadeslayer> so far I've only used PA on the we tab
<Riddell> what's a we tab?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heard about the exoPC?
<shadeslayer> it's the exact same hardware
<shadeslayer> german manufacturer though, and it shipped meego
<Riddell> oh aye
 * shadeslayer needs a el cheapo pandaboard
<Riddell> cheapo is about $130 
<shadeslayer> oh, where?
<shadeslayer> They've almost doubled the price here in India
<Riddell> from the US http://www.digikey.com/product-highlights/us/en/texas-instruments-pandaboard/686
<shadeslayer> it's 313 USD here
<Riddell> $182.00 for ES plus shipping
<shadeslayer> :O
<Riddell> $174.00 for plain plus shipping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you said 130 USD :OP
<shadeslayer> s/O//
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Riddell: you said 130 USD :P"
<Riddell> s/130/182/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> we all make typos 
<shadeslayer> hmm .. I'm certain that customs will be insane
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> so, who's coming to India from the US :P
<Riddell> you should have got UDS sponsorship, never mind the exams
<shadeslayer> yeah, have fun explaining why I have to do another year of uni to my parents :P
<shadeslayer> only 20 more days of uni for me ... then I'm free :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how much did you get it for in the UK?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno its yet to arrive and they want me to confirm I really do have kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> Riddell: eh? What was that you had in the picture?
<shadeslayer> ( on your blog )
<Riddell> that's another one I got sent from someone in canonical and everyone says it's broken (even though it works fine with oneiric)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look at other distrubutors
<fregl> Riddell: I don't know more than you, ask on development@qt-project.org
<jussi> Riddell: did you do that? 
<Riddell> jussi: no but I'm running RC 2 and it's there
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I sent a mail to Marianna last night. Unfortunately UDS falls on final exam week for me. :(
<jussi> heh, well then, thats nice. I guess someoen can closer my bug...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so you can't come?
<JontheEchidna> right. I tried to get my exams rescheduled, but one is a presentation and my professor won't let me make alternate accommodations
<Riddell> smelly him
<Riddell> thanks for trying
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hahah, so you're stuck just like me :P
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<fregl> hi pstolowski
<fregl> so you had unity 2d and qt-at-spi issues?
<pstolowski> hi fregl 
<pstolowski> fregl, so yeah, we have unity-2d crash when accessibility is enabled
<pstolowski> fregl, the original bug report is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/918566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918566 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal()" [High,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> fregl, backtrace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896365/
<pstolowski> fregl, the original steps in the bug description don't seem to reproduce the crash anymore, but I've described an alternative way for reproducing it (by switching lenses in the dash) that works 100%
<fregl> pstolowski: I don't know much about unity - but what kind of qml element triggers it?
<fregl> pstolowski: I guess you have the accessible attached property in there?
<pstolowski> fregl, it seems that the crash occurs on a QDeclarativeColumn element - look at my last comment in the bug report
<fregl> pstolowski: also the qt-at-spi bridge is at the latest release I did? 0.2.0?
<pstolowski> fregl, yes, 0.2.0
<pstolowski> fregl, not sure what do you mean by accessible attached property?
<fregl> pstolowski: in qml the accessibility is enabled by a thing called "attached property" that gets created when you write Accessible.name = "somelabel" for example
<fregl> pstolowski: how about installing debug symbols for libqtdeclarative? does that give more in the bt?
<apol> does anybody know where I can find a sources.list format specification?
<pstolowski> fregl, I can't tell if we set accessible property for all objects
<fregl> pstolowski: dig into the code, it should be easy. and I hope you don't. you should set it for objects that are relevant to accessibility.
<fregl> pstolowski: what's the best way to see the patches that you guys now have on top of Qt?
<pstolowski> fregl, so yeah, we only set it for our "global" objects
<pstolowski> fregl, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/qt4-x11/precise/files/head:/debian/patches/
<pstolowski> fregl, have to install qt dbg pkgs since I've fresh system again
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The difference between you and JontheEchidna is that he has exams one week a semester.  You seem to have them almost every week of the year.
<shadeslayer> more like one week a month
<pstolowski> fregl, new stacktrace, with dbg symbols: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/896407/
<shadeslayer> then there's assignments, presentations and what not
<fregl> pstolowski: ah, that looks better :)
<pstolowski> fregl, so, as I mentioned in the bug report, the 'item' in sendGeometryUpdate argument matches one of the QDeclarativeColumn in qt-at-spi warnings
<pstolowski> fregl, however qt-at-spi gives a lot of warnings, and the item in question is not the last warning when it crashes
<fregl> yes, the warnings should be unreleated
<fregl> pstolowski: can you try a patch for me? http://pastebin.com/eknNKmiP
<pstolowski> fregl, ok, however the warnings give a clue of what type of objects may be causing issue, no?
<pstolowski> fregl, this patch is for qt?
<fregl> I did the same for Qt 5. We send a completely useless event there which leads sometimes to crashing if the object is being destroyed in the meantime.
<fregl> pstolowski: yes, it's for qt
<pstolowski> fregl, all right, sure, but this will take a while, since I haven't compiled qt from sources, and this is on VM ;)
<fregl> pstolowski: no, the warning you see says basically: the bridge ignores some accessibility update in a switch and should be updated to handle it. but letting an event pass by unhandled should not cause any crashes.
<fregl> pstolowski: let me know how it goes. I actually think the patch is good, but check back with me before piling more patches onto your poor build of Qt ;)
<pstolowski> fregl, yes, I understand; what I mean it just gives away  the addresses and types of objects, and it's useful to match against sendGeometryUpdate argument to know the type
<fregl> ah, ok
<fregl> we should stop sending so many geometry updates anyway. but that's a different topic.
<pstolowski> fregl, ok, thanks, will ping or email you later when I've something
<fregl> pstolowski: yes, do that :)
<Riddell> debfx: how come this is private? https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde
<ScottK> How can it be private?
<Riddell> ScottK: presumably someone set it thus
<Riddell> maybe he's part of some conspiracy!
<ScottK> Certainly, but those aren't generally available without subscription.
<ryanakca> Would someone with access to a 12.04 box be willing to test if a no-change rebuild fixes a bug in python-poppler-qt4? ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/frescobaldi/+bug/939196 )
<Riddell> maybe he paid lots of money!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939196 in frescobaldi (Ubuntu) "frescobaldi crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> makes it reallyencouraging to help there:) why hide it ?
<ryanakca> ( test package available in ppa:ryanakca/frescobaldi, python-poppler-qt=0.16.2-1~precise1~ppa1 )
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell there's a new tp-qt release which now supports voice calls with the new farstream library, should I file a FFe tomorrow?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what else does it have?  I don't think we have any application that uses voice calls so that alone isn't much of a reason
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/telepathy/2012-March/006022.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: blurg to geeky :) needs kde-telepathy people to say why it's needed
<shadeslayer> Sure, I'll ask them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upstream says yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but it needs a rationale!
<shadeslayer> sure, telepathy qt is currently using farsight which has been removed from the repos in favor of farstream
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yes. Reason: because yes
<shadeslayer> new release supports farstream bindings, hence we want this new release
<shadeslayer> if you try and install the tp-qt-dev package right now, it won't install because it depends on the old farsight bindings
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now there's good reason
<Riddell> shadeslayer: next step beastie filing :)
<shadeslayer> will do tomorrow
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to figure out this crash
<BluesKaj> how do other users make kde their default desktop ...someone is asking me in another chat and I have no experience with that 
<Riddell> afiestas (as I said to drf)if you want sessions at UDS please add them here so I can register them when the time comes wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it depends on the login manager
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  i think they want an automatic selection at login 
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  nm , the guy needed to add the other users after installing kubuntu
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes
<afiestas> Riddell: will do ! 
<Riddell> yay, alternates way under size, go me! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20120323/
<afiestas> Riddell: got an email from MArianna saying: Thank you for registering for UDS Q.
<afiestas> do I need to email her anyway?
<Riddell> afiestas: yes I think so (at least the spreadsheet I saw had you down as no response yet)
<afiestas> Riddell:  done, thanks for reminder !
<Riddell> shadeslayer: talk to kenvandine about telepathy-qt
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already done
<shadeslayer> he's doing the tp-qt release
 * shadeslayer wants to finish writing off tests today
<superfly> Uh, I just tried to upgrade to precise, and I now longer have KDE installed...
<superfly> Sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop tells me there are broken packages
<superfly> (I'm on my phone atm)
<Riddell> superfly: support in #kubuntu
<superfly> Riddell: ah right, sorry...
<grmls> hi
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'll do that shortly
<Riddell> Darkwing: you rock!
<Darkwing> Riddell: I don't have my flight info just yet. 
<Darkwing> Riddell: I emailed her letting her know that I am still coming.
<debfx> Riddell: I have disabled that PPA
<Riddell> debfx: ah and launchpad is saying private when it should say disabled?
<Riddell> debfx: are the bits to firefox KDE integration a patch in the firefox package and firefox-kde-support?  is there anything more?
<debfx> Riddell: I guess so
<debfx> yeah it's two patches in firefox and the firefox-kde-support package
<rbelem> hi Riddell 
<rbelem> Riddell, i just made the changes to the kde-workspace debian/rules to build kwinactive
<rbelem> Riddell, http://paste.kde.org/445376/
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think it is ok?
<yofel> rbelem: I doubt the quilt stuff will work, as it operates on the source, and you only have that once
<Whiskey`Wonka> where does network-manager store its network configs? id like to move my existing ones from a 11.10 install to a 12.04 install
<rbelem> yofel, do you have an idea how this should the done?
<rbelem> s/the/be/
<kubotu> rbelem meant: "yofel, do you have an idea how this should be done?"
<yofel> not really, or I'm just too tired to think of one
<rbelem> yofel, :-)
<rbelem> yofel, tomorrow i will ping you :-)
<Riddelll> Whiskey`Wonka: support questions in #kubuntu
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ken VanDine got in ahead of you on libtelepathy-qt and the farstream/farsight thing.
<Riddelll> ScottK: I've already connected them up so I think they're on the same wavelength
<ScottK> OK.  
<rbelem> Riddelll, ScottK, ^ :-)
<ScottK> I accepted it and de-New'ed it, so it's done.
<Riddelll> lovely
<Riddelll> rbelem: I might have missed your current issue in the netsplits
<rbelem> Riddelll, i made the changes to the kde-workspace debian/rules to build kwinactive
<rbelem> Riddell, http://paste.kde.org/445376/
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think it is ok?
<Riddell> rbelem: oh funky, I'm a bit too tired/tipsy to review it tonight but don't let me forget
<rbelem> oki
<rbelem> Riddell, tomorrow i ll ping you
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-24
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/yt85n.png
<JontheEchidna> for you <3
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: broken looking muon?
<Riddell> or is that a fix to something?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's showing the new progress throbber that shows up when the Muon Software Center is starting up
<JontheEchidna> before it'd just sit like that for ~ a second while it loaded stuff
<JontheEchidna> with no indication that it was working
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: threaded or split up in process method?
<JontheEchidna> threaded using QtConcurrent/QFuture, makes it super-easy
<Riddell> dude you're elite
<Riddell> I've done very little threaded stuff, s-c-printer-kde is about the only one I think
<JontheEchidna> All you have to do with QFuture is set up a QFuture object that will hold the results of your asynchronous function, connect it's finished() signal to a slot, then run your asynchronous function with QtConcurrent
<Riddell> it's all so much simpler than the java stuff I got (badly) taught at uni
<JontheEchidna> here's the diff if you're curious: http://commits.kde.org/muon/2524feb991b59435b766a0a7c03ed56931333385
<JontheEchidna> I turned the init() method into a non-classed function, then I pass a function pointer to init along w/ the function parameters to QtConcurrent::run
<JontheEchidna> My future watcher tells me when QtConcurrent has finished it's thread running my init function, and I get my nice QVector filled with apps
<JontheEchidna> very handy for multithreading sorting
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what are your initial impressions of apol's qml interface?
<JontheEchidna> or creating large lists of objects
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I like it, but I'm not an expert with mobile UI's (not that I'm an expert with desktop ones) so I don't know what judgements I could make in that regard
<JontheEchidna> What I'd really like to see is a set of style guidelines from KDE for mobile UI's, and QML UI's on the desktop
<JontheEchidna> it seems that right now there's a bit of a "roll your own" thing going on
<JontheEchidna> I guess this will become a more prominent issue when Qt/KDE5 roll around
<JontheEchidna> when everything goes QML
 * jalcine thinks JontheEchidna is, in fact, an elite, lol
<JontheEchidna> :P
<jalcine> Should be addressed as soon as possible.
<jalcine> The sooner it happens, however, the more people that might want to use QML.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've been working w/ apol to work on UI warts as they become apparent, the UI is still very new and still does some funky stuff. I do like it in general, though.
<JontheEchidna> I plan on keeping the classic QWidget Muon Software Center around until KDE5, and keeping the QML Installer for the "Active" flavour until that time.
<JontheEchidna> (Active is the current hip word for mobile, right?)
<jalcine> Lol, could be
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: We could do a UI review at UDS to get some input from the wider Kubuntu Contributor community, if we could work out a way for that to be done remotely.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes please add to wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<Riddell> hmm kmix keeps crashing suddenly
<KRF> Riddell: yep. same here
<jussi> Morning all, just tried to do a upgrade to precise from oneiric, got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897481/
<jussi> (i left it on overnight and just woke up to that :( )
<jussi> sigh. cant seem to get past that error and dont want to turn my PC off before I get it sorted :(
<georgelappies_> new Thunderbird update has the bug where the tooltips are Black text on very dark background. using KDE 4.8.1. with ubuntu 11.10
<schnelle> georgelappies_: you can change tooltip background color in system settings to workaround this bug
<georgelappies_> schnelle: thanks, will do so. Where would one look to find the cause of this bug? is it coming from the oxygen-gtk gtk theme engine?
<schnelle> georgelappies_: I really don't know where bug is. I had this bug in chrome. Now the bug is present with firefox too
<georgelappies_> schnelle: you using the oxygen-gtk plugin as well? If I change my style to Raleigh for gtk the bug is gone but all gtk apps look fugly
<schnelle> georgelappies_: yes. probably it is oxygen-gtk bug. 
<schnelle> Riddell: can Kubuntu use lighter tooltip background color by default? tooltip background color which works well with dark(black) and light(white) text
<schnelle> that way we can workaround bugs with tooltip like we had in libreoffice in oneiric
<schnelle> now in oneiric i have this tooltip bug with chrome and firefox, so i had to change tooltip background color
<georgelappies_> the 'Chrome' colour scheme works well as the tooltip colour is a light blue
<Peace-> ok the pool on ubuntu forums doesn't work
<Peace-> poll
<Peace->  i guess i have a solution for this
<Peace-> a fork
<Peace-> or something like that
<jussi> right, so got the update to precise done, after a few shenanigans 
<BluesKaj> hi all
<rbelem> Riddell, heya
<BluesKaj> quiet here today ..especially for a saturday
<rbelem> heya BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> rbelem,  hey
<rbelem> BluesKaj, currently i only have this time for kubuntu :-(
<rbelem> BluesKaj, probably people a getting a little bit of fresh air :-D
<BluesKaj> busy guy eh , rbelem ...not so here ...being retired etc 
<BluesKaj> yeah, spring is on it's way here , altho it's cloudy and dreary today
<rbelem> BluesKaj, yeah... you know... job, 1yr baby boy, family, new house
<rbelem> BluesKaj, r u retired already?
<jussi> rbelem: I forgot you had a kid :)
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> jussi, you have two, right?
<jussi> nope
<jussi> just Elodi, 10 weeks old
<rbelem> jussi, awesome! first son! that's great
<jussi> rbelem: Elodi is a girl ;)
<rbelem> jussi, i thought you had more, i dont know why o.O
<BluesKaj> rbelem,  congrats jussi :)
<rbelem> jussi, what is the female form of son?
<rbelem> s/form/word/
<kubotu> rbelem meant: "jussi, what is the female word of son?"
<jussi> daughter
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> jussi, i want a baby girl also :-), but my wife says that she only wants one child :-(
<jussi> aawww
<rbelem> jussi, how is she going?
<BluesKaj> rbelem, yes , i've been retired for a while ...linux became my hobby besides music and audio , after retirement
<jussi> rbelem: just fine, sleeping right now
<rbelem> BluesKaj, nice :-)
<rbelem> BluesKaj, what have you been doing?
<rbelem> jussi, girls usually sleeps better than boys
<rbelem> jussi, mine didnt like very much to sleep
<rbelem> jussi, my wife and me had a really bad sleep nights during the first six months
<rbelem> BluesKaj, in the linux world :-)
<jussi> rbelem: so you werent pulling a rodrigo much then ? :P
<rbelem> jussi, that's totally true
<jussi> I know the feeling
<BluesKaj> rbelem,  learning and helping ppl with kubuntu mostly 
<rbelem> jussi, even today... i have to wake every @6am to take him to the baby school and then go to work
<BluesKaj> rbelem,  baby school ? how old is he ?
<rbelem> BluesKaj, 1yr and 3months old
<jussi> BluesKaj: "daycare"
<rbelem> i have to leave for a while
 * rbelem was trying to backport kwin patch from master to 4.8.1
<BluesKaj> jussi,  yeah we used to pay for in home daycare , but these were usually just other young mothers 
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<shadeslayer> wendar: ping
<shadeslayer> wendar: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1537566 << Best to have a look at this :)
<wendar> shadeslayer: hi
<wendar> okay
<shadeslayer> I can't figure out how to get root and CWM though
<shadeslayer> one of the commands fails .. no idea how to proceed atm
<wendar> I got root before
<shadeslayer> oh, how?
<wendar> http://androidroot.mobi/2011/11/14/introducing-razorclaw-v1/
<shadeslayer> ah, I can't use that anymore ... 
<shadeslayer> doesn't work ...
<wendar> it worked for me
<wendar> on sbk2
<wendar> where I hit a wall was finding any images that worked
<wendar> (that wasn't even trying to run natively)
<shadeslayer> yeah, the tool came out after the fix for that exploit was already pushed to my device -.-
<wendar> ah, bummer
<wendar> it can't be flashed back to factory standard?
<shadeslayer> Not that I know of
<shadeslayer> lilstevie knows the SBKv2 key but he can't tell it to us
<wendar> yeah, that's fair
<wendar> we should bring him to the next UDS so he can unlock all our devices (without telling us what the sbk is) ;)
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> He also says that there's no need for the SBK
<wendar> how so?
<shadeslayer> No idea, I'll pastebin the discussion
<wendar> that you can flash without it?
<wendar> or that ASUS doesn't really need to use it? (i.e. it doesn't help them)
<shadeslayer> wendar: http://paste.kde.org/445706/
<shadeslayer> line 26
<wendar> ah, okay
<wendar> so, it's not really "native"
<wendar> this is the loopback device method
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<wendar> it's still running ubuntu as a "guest" on top of android
<shadeslayer> damnit ASUS .. I hate you
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> actually wait
<wendar> but then, really if I got it working that far I'd be pretty happy
<shadeslayer> wendar: isn't it native?
<shadeslayer> you're flashing the boot.img to the partition
<wendar> well, "native" would be entirely wiping android and replacing it with ubuntu
<shadeslayer> and then mounting a image as a loopback
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> that way
<shadeslayer>  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1537566 < Is what you want then
<wendar> yeah, so boot.img is just an extra file inside the ordinary android filesystem
<wendar> and then you load that on the loopback device
<shadeslayer> removes android from what I understand
<wendar> yup, that's exactly what I've been looking for
<wendar> thanks for the link :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<wendar> I away visiting my son this weekend, but will try it when I get back home
 * shadeslayer goes back to figuring out how to get root
<shadeslayer> have fun  :D
<wendar> will let you know how far I get
<shadeslayer> awesome
 * wendar cackles gleefully :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ping
<rbelem> shadeslayer, pong
<rbelem> Riddell, heya
<shadeslayer> rbelem: does precise have all the latest plasma active packages?
<shadeslayer> or did you hide stuff in other PPA's ? :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, :-D
 * shadeslayer is very close to getting ubuntu on his transformer
<rbelem> shadeslayer, everything is in the repos
<shadeslayer> awesome
<rbelem> shadeslayer, there are just a few adjustments that need to be done
<shadeslayer> ok, I'll first have to get the rootfs updated ;)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, :-)
 * shadeslayer has to first make his own image for the transformer
<rbelem> shadeslayer, will you use linaro tools or will you create it using chroot?
<shadeslayer> not sure, I'm looking at this right now : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1476835
 * shadeslayer is very excited
<shadeslayer> finally mananged to get CWM on the transformer, just need to flash the appropriate bits now
<Riddell> transformer?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_Pad_Transformer
<Riddell> ah, ARM laptop?
<shadeslayer> ARM tablet
<shadeslayer> which has a dock ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can I get a EC2 for 30 minutes or so? My connection is stretched to the limit
<shadeslayer> I need to make a Plasma Active image for my transformer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> \o
<Riddell> loading
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu@ec2-174-129-178-18.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: plasma-active should pull in everything that is required right?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, kubuntu-active should pull everything
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> rbelem: E: Couldn't find these debs: kubuntu-active 0.o
<shadeslayer> on ports.ubuntu.com
<rbelem> Riddell, do we have active packages in ports.ubuntu.com?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-active-meta/1.6 << Looks like it
<rbelem> o.O
<shadeslayer> ah, maybe debootstrap is only checking main
<shadeslayer> thar we go
<Riddell> rbelem: sure
<JontheEchidna> apol: I think I might have broken the QML installer with this commit, but I'm not sure why my changes would have broken it: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/muon/repository/revisions/2524feb991b59435b766a0a7c03ed56931333385
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't show apps anymore :(
<apol> ugh xD
<apol> JontheEchidna: ok, don't worry I'll look into it on monday
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
 * apol g2g
<apol> enjoy the weeKend
<JontheEchidna> you too
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> atleast I'm in initramfs
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> rbelem: Riddell ^
<rbelem> Riddell, i finished to backport the mgraesslin kwin patch for kwin active
<mgraesslin> rbelem: does it work?
<Riddell> rbelem: what's it do?
 * Riddell out
<rbelem> mgraesslin, i did not tested yet
<rbelem> Riddell, https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/104299/diff/#index_header
<rbelem> my current machine is too slow to build
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have a faster machine :-D
<rbelem> i think i will have to build on my machine :'(
<rbelem> Riddell, mgraesslin, here is the patch http://paste.kde.org/445868/ backported from master to 4.8.1 :-)
<mgraesslin> rbelem: remove those for fade and fadedesktop
<rbelem> mgraesslin, taking a quick look. do you think it is ok?
<rbelem> mgraesslin, oki :-)
<mgraesslin> and I think you have to adjust the CMakeLists.txt inside tabbox
<rbelem> mgraesslin, there is no CMakeLists.txt there
<mgraesslin> well the files are installed from $somewhere
<mgraesslin> I think it's in the main CMakeLists.tx
<mgraesslin> t
<rbelem> found it
<Whiskey`Wonka> would this be the right place to ask about muon in 12.04 saying 'your package system is broken' and muon exiting, checking the error it says 'you are holding broken backages'
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, ^ :-D
<JontheEchidna> I think that's a bit more of a user support question, your apt is broken
<yofel> can't muon be a bit more cooperative and suggest a way how to resolve that?
<JontheEchidna> that message comes from apt itself, and apt doesn't really have that functionality
 * yofel was thinking of aptitude
<yofel> but yeah, apt itself doesn't
<JontheEchidna> yeah, aptitude does a bunch of additional dependency handling that I think it would be a mistake to try to do
<JontheEchidna> because then suddenly weird behaviors become your bug :P
<Whiskey`Wonka> JontheEchidna: this is a 24hour old fresh install. only muon has been used. i would love to know how and what broke the package system
<rbelem> mgraesslin, here is the tabbox part http://paste.kde.org/445886/
<mgraesslin> rbelem: yeah looks ok
<yofel> Whiskey`Wonka: check your apt history and logs
<Whiskey`Wonka> yofel: what would i be looking for? there were no issues till now, trying to get network manager installed correctly
<yofel> check the term.log in /var/log/apt/ for any errors (start at the bottom)
<JontheEchidna> it should come installed correctly?
<littlegirl> Hey there, the Kubuntu docs still need some love, so I'm going to continue working on them. Darkwing, do you prefer <trademark>Windows</trademark> or <trademark class="registered">Windows</trademark>?
<littlegirl> Also, I notice that "file system" and "filesystem" are both used in various places in the documentation. Is there a preference for one over the other?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yofel: mmm nothing at the very end, but greping the file for error does have a few, all 3 are -> Unable to open directory /usr/lib/gio/modules:
<Whiskey`Wonka> google says its a known issue
<yofel> Whiskey`Wonka: that doesn't say much without the context, and let's move to #kubuntu
<yofel> or #ubuntu+1 rather
<Whiskey`Wonka> yofel: im in +1
<rbelem> mgraesslin, it built kwinactive and kwinactive_gles
<rbelem> mgraesslin, is it expected?
<rbelem> mgraesslin, hum... and it generated the kwin_gles.shell and kwin.shell
<shadeslayer> rbelem: poke
 * rbelem jumps
<rbelem> shadeslayer, :-)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: I want to create my own boot.img
<shadeslayer> using abootimg
<shadeslayer> do you have any experience in that field?
<shadeslayer> since tegra is not a OMAP platform I can't just use the intrid from the OMAP platform
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... i just generated from linaro tools
<rbelem> shadeslayer, but will you use another kernel?
<shadeslayer> another kernel? as in?
<shadeslayer> the current one isn't booting
<shadeslayer> I get dropped to initramfs
<shadeslayer> because it can't find the necessary modules
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... i see
<rbelem> shadeslayer, do you have an idea of which modules are?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I get a bunch of these errors :  FATAL error. could not load /lib/modules/2.6.36/4/modules.dep
<rbelem> shadeslayer, do you have the kernel from the xda thread?
<shadeslayer> nope
<mgraesslin> rbelem: if you have both gl and gles it will of course build two binaries
<rbelem> mgraesslin, nice :-)
<mgraesslin> and I have no idea what "kwin.shell" is
<rbelem> mgraesslin, this is the contents http://paste.kde.org/445898/
<rbelem> yofel, heya :-D
<yofel> rbelem: hey
<rbelem> yofel, do you have time to take a look in that funky debian/rules?
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> rbelem: did you try it out?
<rbelem> yofel, not yet
<rbelem> yofel, but i think it will not work as expected
<yofel> I've never tried to build a package with 2 different patch sets yet, so I'm not quite sure how to do this either :/
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> i'm so stupid
<rbelem> yofel, i think we can have only one patch set
<yofel> I would say so
<yofel> unless you figure out how to tell dh to patch, conf, build, inst, unpatch, patch, conf, build, inst the package
<rbelem> yofel, to enable the changes that i need we just have to pass a build parameter
<yofel> well that's doable
 * rbelem kicks himself
<rbelem> thanks yofel :-)
<yofel> I don't think I helped much ^^
<shadeslayer> OMFG
<shadeslayer> I did it
<shadeslayer> it's booting \o/
<rbelem> yofel, hum... i just realized that there is one kubuntu active specific patch for kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> rbelem: the problem was a bad intrid
<shadeslayer> I just swapped it with a new one and voila
<rbelem> shadeslayer, awesome :-D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is it running kubuntu active already?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: the rootfs is resizing w
<shadeslayer> will take a bit of time
<shadeslayer> probably 25 minutes or so
<shadeslayer> and then it'll boot into oneiric
<shadeslayer> For precise I'll need to compile the kernel myself since we don't have kernels for nvidia tegra
<shadeslayer> oh, I'll help wendar out a bit and give her the correct kernel blog
<rbelem> shadeslayer, why not? linaro dropped tegra support?
<shadeslayer> afaik they only have OMAP4 devices no?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, usually they compile stuff to work on all armv7 devices
<shadeslayer> hmm ... will try it out tomorrow then
<shadeslayer> it's 4 AM here
<shadeslayer> just want to fall into bed and sleep
<rbelem> shadeslayer, the problem would be kernel drivers
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ouch
<shadeslayer> hmmmm
<shadeslayer> I do have the driver sources
<shadeslayer> somewhere in this messy dir structure
<rbelem> ehehehe
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> still resizing
 * shadeslayer writes documentation meanwhile
<rbelem> shadeslayer, what is the sdcard speed?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: it's on a eMMC
<shadeslayer> wendar: Ubuntu on your transformer in 10 easy steps : http://paste.kde.org/445916/
<wendar> sweet! can't wait to try it :)
<shadeslayer> yep, I can't wait for the resizing to finish :P
<shadeslayer> we also need to figure out how to get kernel support for the tegra 2 in the archives
<shadeslayer> a couple of things that need to be fixed here and there, will work on that tomorrow
<shadeslayer> and it's still resizing ... sigh ... how long will this take!!!
<shadeslayer> hmm ... i see a x ...
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<shadeslayer> rbelem: do you know what binary needs to be executed to bring up a virtual keyboard in ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> anything will do
<shadeslayer> heh, nvm
<rbelem> shadeslayer, you will need the pkg plasma-active-keyboardcontainer
<shadeslayer> nope, wanted the ubuntu one
<shadeslayer> it's called onboard
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... never heard
<shadeslayer> http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1110s-default-virtual-keyboard-onboard-096-released-exciting-new-features
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... nice
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> rbelem: hi
<rbelem> Riddell, heya :-)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ec2 machine can go?
<rbelem> Riddell, can we move kde-window-manager-common qml, desktop, svg files to kde-window-manager-data?
<rbelem> Riddell, then we will have kde-window-manager-common and kde-window-manager-active-common
<rbelem> and kde-window-manager-data
<Riddell> rbelem: -data to be used by both kwin and kwinactive?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Riddell> sure
<rbelem> sweet
<rbelem> Riddell, i will make the changes, then i will ping you
<Riddell> rbelem: I'm probably going to bed soon so send an e-mail to kubuntu-devel list
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have a fast machine that i could use to build stuff?
<Riddell> rbelem: I can set up an ec2
<rbelem> Riddell, how fast is an ec2?
<Riddell> rbelem: how fast do you want?
<Riddell> rbelem: ubuntu@ec2-23-20-187-26.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<rbelem> Riddell, that's good :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, a xeon is much faster than my 3yrs old core2duo  :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks
<Riddell> rbelem: please shut down when you've finished  sudo poweroff -n -f
<rbelem> Riddell, oki
 * rbelem wants to hug Riddell so bad
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> lucky me :)
<jalcine> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-25
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I thought I shut it down last night
<shadeslayer> tablet is almost done upgrading to precise \o/
<shadeslayer> rbelem: something is foobared with kubuntu-active, it doesn't pull in anything
<shadeslayer> rbelem: plasma-active takes a shit load time to load :S
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<shadeslayer> KDE starts up fine
<shadeslayer> active does not 
<shadeslayer> well .. I get the splash thingy and then nothing
 * shadeslayer thinks the X bits are shot on precise
<shadeslayer> heh, es2gears reports around 20 fps
<shadeslayer> whuuuttt
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  try glxgears
<BluesKaj> es2gears seems wrong to me 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: it's a ARM device, I don't think glxgears will be any betters
<shadeslayer> and the nvidia-tegra package doesn't seem to work for some reason
<BluesKaj> 1466 frames in 5.0 seconds = 292.454 FPS with glxgears full screen
<BluesKaj> 113 frames in 5.0 seconds = 22.483 FPS wih es2gears full screen
<shadeslayer> again, not a standard ubuntu install :P
<shadeslayer> Half the stuff isn't working
 * BluesKaj wonders about the resource hogging
<shadeslayer> Plasma Active starts and then crashes
<BluesKaj> practically the same graphics 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: huh?
<BluesKaj> es2 and glx
<shadeslayer> es2 is for opengles2 whereas glx gears uses opengl if available
<BluesKaj> plasma active ..what does that do anyway ...i don't see thepoint of it
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: KDE for Touch screen based devices
<BluesKaj> oh tablets
<shadeslayer> yep
<BluesKaj> ok I forgot.
<shadeslayer> I managed to boot ubuntu on my transformer, now running precise and unity, but can't get active started
<shadeslayer> probably because I'm missing graphics drivers
<BluesKaj> yeah, I have to to use hi cpu and hi graphics on this monitor in order for the root apps to show proper sized fonts etc in systemsettings
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> debfx: scidavis appears to have GLu header problems with Qt4.8.  It would be nice if you could have a look at it.
<ScottK> I think it'd be worth uploading that and the patch in Debian Bug #654265 to experimental and then syncing.
<ubottu> Debian bug 654265 in scidavis "scidavis: FTBFS on armel/armhf: src/PythonScripting.cpp:60:28: fatal error: sipAPIscidavis.h: No such file or directory" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/654265
<ScottK> (I'll sponsor if you'll figure out the fix)
<Peace-> Riddell: 13 vs 5 on the poll 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: were you able to run plasma active?
<shadeslayer> ( on your transformer )
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ok so I can start plasma desktop just fine, but plasma active does not start
<nigelb> shadeslayer: use unity! *ducks*
<shadeslayer> actually, that's what I was using earlier :P
<shadeslayer> rbelem: Riddell startactive log, could either of you tell me why startkde works but startactive just gives me a blank screen ?
<shadeslayer> it shows me the splash but then blanks out
<shadeslayer> erm .. the log is here : http://paste.kde.org/446240
<shadeslayer> heh, cant even register clicks
<debfx> ScottK: /usr/include/qwtplot3d-qt4/qwt3d_openglhelper.h:67:31: error: 'gluErrorString' was not declared in this scope
<debfx> sounds like a bug in qwt3d
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> debfx: Care to fix that then?  There's no fix (or even bug) for it in Debian.
<debfx> in fact qwtplot3d FTBFS with Qt 4.8
<ScottK> I guess it needs adding to http://wiki.debian.org/QtMultiarchTransition then as it's got a mix of multiarch and 4.8 things.
<debfx> ScottK: I haven't added new packages to the wiki as it just duplicates the usertag bug overview
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  How about adding the link to that to the wiki page then.
<debfx> it's already there
 * ScottK look again
<ScottK> Sure enough. Thanks.
<debfx> patch for qwtplot3d sent
<debfx> if only the BTS wasn't so slow
<ScottK> debfx: Ubuntu upload accepted.  Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: scidavis still fails: http://paste.debian.net/160948/ - qwtplot3d or scidavis' fault?
<debfx> ScottK: scidavis needs to link against GLU
<ScottK> OK, so it'll need a Qt 4.8 change too?
<debfx> yes
<rbelem> shadeslayer, did you install kubuntu-active-default-settings?
<shadeslayer> afaik yes
<shadeslayer> rbelem: it's installed
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it should work well
<rbelem> shadeslayer, at least it was working fine on virtualbox
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I dunno, could be the drivers, but then standard desktop KDE starts just fine
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is 3d acceleration working?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I need to port the GLES drivers from nvidia's L4T release to the kernel that my install is using
<rbelem> shadeslayer, maybe that's the issue
<shadeslayer> and I have absolutely no idea how to do that :P
<shadeslayer> rbelem: I think so too
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i'm working now to finish the kwin for active
<shadeslayer> oh awesome
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i backported the two needed patches, but only one is being applied for now
<shadeslayer> rbelem: there's also the issue of the transformer having only 8MB's for the kernel
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ouch...
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it needs a simple kernel to boot the main kernel
<shadeslayer> idk .. haven't looked into it alot
<littlegirl> Ping jjesse. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: hi
<Riddell> how are the docs getting on
<Riddell> Darkwing said he'd package them have you noticed any sign of that?
<littlegirl> Riddell: No, but I've pushed a couple of more changes since the doc freeze.
<rbelem> heya Riddell 
<rbelem> Riddell, i think we need one more package to kde-window-manager http://paste.kde.org/446288/
<rbelem> Riddell, or we move the #common block to kde-window-manager-data?
<Riddell> rbelem: those files under #common are binary, packages called -data are only for arch independent files
<Riddell> so if they need to be shared find a good name for another shared package
<rbelem> Riddell, they look like plugins, right? the package could be kde-window-manager-plugins?
<rbelem> mgraesslin, ^
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: yes I think so
<Riddell> rbelem: plugins will have a .desktop file to go with them, make sure the .so and the .desktop file are both in the same package
<rbelem> sweet :-)
<rbelem> oki
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... i dont know why but kde-window-manager-plugins is not sounding right to me :-(
<rbelem> but they are plugins...
<Riddell> rbelem: kde-window-manager-common ?
<Riddell> rbelem: kde-window-manager-common-plugins ?
<Riddell> I wonder why debian changed it to  kde-window-manager from kwin
<ScottK> It makes way less sense now that kde is people.
<jalcine> Probably to make more semantic.
<jalcine> Like gnome-window-manager, unity-window-manager, x-window-manager, etc.
<Darkwing> Riddell: Having issues with xml2po... trying to figure it out with the other doc guys
<Riddell> Darkwing: mm, docbook tools are never friendly to use
<Darkwing> Yeah I know.
<Darkwing> I've let the Ubuntu Documentation team know... I kinda got yelled at for being too proactive and not waiting for Ubuntu Docs to submit everything.
<Darkwing> To the translators that is. So, we shall see what happens.
<nixternal> LibreOffice Writer - start a new file, insert a new form field, can you double click on it to open up the form controls dialog?
<nixternal> with precise ^^
<littlegirl> Darkwing, do you have a preference for either "file system" or "filesystem" in the docs? Both are used, and I'd like to pick one for all of them. (:
<littlegirl> Also, do you prefer <trademark class="registered">Adobe</trademark> or <trademark>Adobe</trademark> where Adobe is just an example?
<nixternal> bug 964838 - if you try what i asked above and it doesn't work, i filed a report on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964838 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LO Writer - form control editing doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964838
<Darkwing> anyone in here still using Oneiric?
 * littlegirl uses Lucid.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-18
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: C question time
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You can't return a whole array from a function, right?
<shadeslayer> sure you can :p
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> hm, wait
<Quintasan> like
<shadeslayer> lemme check something
<Quintasan> int[1000] function(int x) ?
<Quintasan> impossible
<shadeslayer> typedef it
<shadeslayer> and then use the typedef as the return type
<shadeslayer> though I'm not sure if this will work
<shadeslayer> you'll have to try it out to check
<shadeslayer> so something like typedef int[100] myAwesomeArray;
<shadeslayer> and then myAwesomeArray function(int x)
<Quintasan> that's fucking retarded if I may say so
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Let's say my function returns a pointer to an interger
<shadeslayer> okay
<Quintasan> and that happens to point to beginning of an array
<shadeslayer> why not just point to the first element of the array
<Quintasan> that's what I did
<shadeslayer> or well, you can phrase that better by saying you're returning a pointer to the array
<shadeslayer> right, go on
<Quintasan> now, how the fuck do I iterate over that array without knowing it's size?
<Quintasan> I know I can increment the pointer
<Quintasan> but how the hell do I know when to stop?
<shadeslayer> do you know the size of one element in the array beforehand?
<shadeslayer> like, is it an array of int's?
<Quintasan> well yeah, it's an array of int's
<Quintasan> doing ptr+1 will actually do ptr+1*sizeof(int)
<shadeslayer> yeah so int is 4 bytes right?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yeah, so isn't that what you want?
<Quintasan> I don't really know when to stop my friend
<Quintasan> say I do
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> for (int i = 0; i < 100; i++) { cout << *ptr+i; }
<Quintasan> and array is int arr = new int[50]
<Quintasan> Then I will get gibbrish in the output, won't I?
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so, what I'd do is #define a macro called MAX_LENGTH and then use that everywhere
<shadeslayer> C is fugly in that regard
<Quintasan> that solution is still retarded because it kind of defeats the point of using dynamic allocation
<shadeslayer> OR
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> I think I got something
<Quintasan> hmmm
<shadeslayer> use structs
<shadeslayer> how does that defeat dynamic allocation?
<shadeslayer> your array is still dynamically allocated
<shadeslayer> it's just the size that's constant
<Quintasan> how about you make the array +1 and make sure the last element is something like r#@WERWRQ and you parse for that?
<shadeslayer> sure, that'll work as well
<shadeslayer> but
<Quintasan> well the point with dynamic allocation is
<shadeslayer> what if the you inserted the same value in the array somewhere
<shadeslayer> like you have a array of length 50 with data
<Quintasan> if you need 50 elements then fucking allocate memory for 50 elements
<shadeslayer> and your terminating character is 55
<Quintasan> don't allocated memory for 2131221321 elements and use 50 of them :P
<shadeslayer> and the second element in the array is also 55
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: use a linked list ? :p
<shadeslayer> so much better for this case
<Quintasan> hmmm
<shadeslayer> you dynamically allocate each element in the list, you can traverse it easily, solves all your issues
<Quintasan> the exercise was to write a program that factorizes a number
<Quintasan> and my friend said they were supposed to store that shit in a array
<shadeslayer> a linked list behaves like an array?
<Quintasan> well, they were told to use a fucking array bro
<shadeslayer> that's just idiotic :/
<Quintasan> like int arrrrrr[12312321];
<Quintasan> I told him exactly them same thing
<Quintasan> well
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> I mean sure, for some basic programming you can sue int array[65536]
<shadeslayer> but you can't keep using that for more complex problems
<Quintasan> if the array was supposed to be allocated as int arr[100] then it wouldn't be hard since you can just iterate over 100 elements to display the result
<shadeslayer> right
<Quintasan> but when you are supposed to use a function that returns and array a they want you to print that shit
<Quintasan> TIP: the exercise has actually two parts
<Quintasan> a) write that in Java
<Quintasan> b) write that in C++
<shadeslayer> C++
<shadeslayer> ftw
<shadeslayer> if you have to write it in C++ it's easier?
<Quintasan> I think his prof is kind of silly with that since in java you can do something stupid like .toString to print the whole shit
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Look, you don't have toString defined for you in C, do you?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> That's it
<shadeslayer> but if you have to write it in C++ it's far easier
<shadeslayer> because C++ has better data types
<Quintasan> In Java you can just .toString and tell everyone to get the fuck out
<Quintasan> like what?
<Quintasan> how would you do that in cpp?
<shadeslayer> vectors
<shadeslayer> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/vector/vector/
<shadeslayer> dynamically sized arrays
<Quintasan> HOLY SHIT
<shadeslayer> that are resized as you push more elements
<Quintasan> I HAVE TO GO TO UNI IN 5 HOURS
<Quintasan> FML
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> NIGHT
<Quintasan> XD
<shadeslayer> heh night
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: srsly though
<shadeslayer> use vectors if you have to do it C++
<Quintasan> mmkay
<Quintasan> will do
<shadeslayer> in C it's harder
<shadeslayer> but you can use LL's in C
<shadeslayer> bzr-tweet - Bazaar commit and push tweet plugin
<shadeslayer> because you want to tweet when using a revision control system :S
<shadeslayer> reminds me of terminal.app in OS X which allows you to tweet from the terminal but doesn't source ~/.bashrc when starting
<sreich> argh, stupid twitter hlol
<sreich> that's a good example of someone using something on the internet, and nobody caring about it
<shadeslayer> :)
<micahg> shadeslayer: why is it any different than KGB for IRC?
<shadeslayer> KGB?
<sreich> russian police, of course.
<shadeslayer> ah that thing which is replacing CIA
<sreich> duuuhh ;p
<sreich> is it doing anythign/goign anywhere?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> I don't view Twitter as a platform where you'd announce commit messages
<shadeslayer> new features in brief, sure
<sreich> i use notifico right now, it's awesome
<sreich> it's got a lovely site and it Just Works with my github project.
<shadeslayer> IRC is where developers hang out and it's usually useful to announce commit messages
<shadeslayer> Do developers hang out like we do on IRC?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/IRC/Twitter
<sreich> no idea
<sreich> i don't twat
<shadeslayer> me neither
<sreich> the only thing i've used it for though is notification of amd catalyst for windows
<sreich> since winderp doesn't have an update thing
<shadeslayer> Twitter is where I go to unwind, IRC is where I work
<sreich> or rather..it's got thousands of them ;p
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<mitya57> apachelogger: hi, FYI one of your recent pkg-kde-tools uploads caused qt4 to FTBFS
<mitya57> I've fixed it in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mitya57/kubuntu-packaging/qt-lp1094360/revision/356
<mitya57> But maybe there are more broken packages...
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> morning soee
<lordievader> Good morning
<apachelogger> kde bug 314818
<ubottu> KDE bug 314818 in ksysguard "Script error: Could not parse 'VmFlags: mr mw me ac'" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314818
<apachelogger> ScottK: curious, I hope you do not expect me to reply more than RTFM to the low-fat stuff? :S
<ScottK> no.
<apachelogger> k ^^
<apachelogger> which reminds me
 * apachelogger creates card to review low-fat
<ScottK> At they can get it from the correct distro.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually forwarding to KDE may have been better
<ScottK> I'll leave that to you. 
<apachelogger> <- too lazy
<konvilogger> pkgstriptranslations: no translation files, not creating tarball :/
<konvilogger> ScottK: think it would cause problems if pkg-kde-tools had a dependency on python?
<konvilogger> ....either it needs to grow that dep or all our software that needs l10n does
<ScottK> I think it would be fine. I'd prefer python3, but not critical. 
<konvilogger> ScottK: it's an upstream dep, so not much choice ^^
<konvilogger> the l10n toolchain requires perl & sh & bash & python :S
<ScottK> K.
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping
<konvilogger> sheytan: pong
<sheytan> konvilogger: you pinged me yesterday or something
<konvilogger> are you going to suggest your lightdm/ksplash themes on the ML?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<murthy> hello everyone
<konvilogger> sheytan: ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1156155] Script for menu option "Detailed Memory Information" fails to parse @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1156155 (by jhoechtl)
<sheytan> konvilogger: i don't really know
<sheytan> i can
<sheytan> but as i wrote you in an email, can you send me the files again? :)
<konvilogger> lp:kubuntu-settings
<Riddell> 13:16 < stgraber> highvoltage, knome, Riddell, ScottK, zequence, phillw, (whoever else I forgot): Please make sure any slideshow change is in  lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu by Wednesday 21:00 UTC. I'll review and upload on Thursday before UIF.
<Riddell> sheytan, apachelogger: same goes for boot splashes
 * apachelogger is too old for this
<sheytan> Riddell: this wednesday?
<murthy>  the last boot splash was fine one was fine, 
<murthy> the last boot splash was fine
<murthy> sheytan: i thought the boot splash was finalised ?
<apachelogger> the splash is
<apachelogger> everything else is not
<sheytan> apachelogger: why it is not?
<sheytan> ldm is, splash for kde is
<sheytan> plymouth is
<apachelogger> lightdm is bugged
<murthy> apachelogger: the integration part ?
<apachelogger> splash has scaling diff with lightdm
<sheytan> apachelogger: what do you mean?
<apachelogger> both were not approved to be shipped
<sheytan> i send you the back ground in diff res
<apachelogger> as we have a standing policy to hold on to upstream we need to estabish agreement on whether to ship something else
<apachelogger> sheytan: it's all bugged
<sheytan> so it's pointless for me to send this to ML
<apachelogger> ?
<sheytan> we cannot put bugged stuff to the release
<apachelogger> bugs can be fixed
<sheytan> we have no time?
<apachelogger> I do not have time to fix the bugs now and then get bitched at by people for uploading artwork that was not approved
<apachelogger> hence why you need to spam the ML
<sheytan> ok, i will 
<soee> is it possible to add some text at the end of beginning of each line in Kate ?
<Riddell> I'd use emacs macros for something like that
<yofel_> soee: if you're using vi input mode: ":%s/^/what_you_want_to_add/"
<yofel_> for beginning, for end it's $, not ^
<yofel_> (simple regex)
<soee> yofel_, vi input mode in Kate>
<murthy> gambas support compiling to native exe?
<murthy> !ppa gambas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppa gambas
<murthy> can this ppa be truested? ppa:nemh/gambas3
<murthy> going out bbl
<Riddell> murthy_: no PPAs are considered trusted
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> weeeh, I think my l10n crap is finally working
<apachelogger> hoorays
<apachelogger> no dpm though
<apachelogger> noooooooooooooooooooooooo :'(
 * apachelogger emits sighing
<arokux1> hi, any qt5 edgers here? I cannot find qtimageformats in the ppa. where is it? :(
<arokux1> Mirv, hi, you seem to be responsible for building qt5? there were qtimageformats in other already deprecated ppas, but there isn't one in a qt5 proper.
<jussi> wow, quiet tonight...
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1156155] Script for menu option "Detailed Memory Information" fails to parse @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1156155 (by jhoechtl)
<ScottK> Riddell: tech board is discussing the new release proposal in #ubuntu-meeting if you're around ...
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> ScottK: So we're rollling release?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Mark's modified version where we just shorten the support window.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I imagined you saying that in a grave voice. That sounded really grave.
<ScottK> It's going OK so far.
<Quintasan> Hmm, so support window for non-LTS releases is 9 months now.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> But we'll also support upgrades of LTS -> Current so you aren't stuck on LTS.
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> wtf
<Riddell> ScottK: so a happy ending?
<ScottK> Riddell: Reasonably.  They didn't get through the whole thing.  What was decided is 9 months of support for regular releases and a standing symlink to the development series so people who want to stay on the development series can.
<ScottK> Also it's a "regular release", an "LTS release", or the "development series".  No "rolling release".  Concluded that's an oxymoron.
<Riddell> I'm glad that 'interim' term didn't stick
 * ScottK too.
 * Quintasan had to look up "interim" in a dictionary
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-19
 * yofel looked over the tb meeting log
<yofel> looks reasonable indeed.
<yofel> but I'm curious how that constant dev release is supposed to be look like (during freezes)
<yofel> s/be//
<kubotu> yofel meant: "but I'm curious how that constant dev release is supposed to  look like (during freezes)"
<soop_de_woop> Hello?
<shadeslayer> hi soop_de_woop
<soop_de_woop> how do i get !tester?
<soop_de_woop> or are they not necessary now
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> soop_de_woop: you mean you want to be added to to the !tester factoid?
<soop_de_woop> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<soop_de_woop> and this room, what time are most of the nicks in, like is this room busier around 8AM EDT?
<shadeslayer> can't say, most people are around UTC / +1 UTC
<shadeslayer> I'm +5.30 UTC
<shadeslayer> and some people are on US time
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<soop_de_woop> ok, yeah mine is utc -5
<ScottK> He's -4, but meh.
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> yofel_: dude, KVM with extra storage from BuyVM at 5.83 for an year :D
<Mirv> arokux1: hi.. you're right, a bit of a "deprioritized" problem with qtimageformats - if I gathered correctly it only adds tga, wbmp and png support?
<Mirv> I got a report about missing tiff support seemingly, but that's probably more to do with qtbase build dependencies
<Mirv> oh and it being available in the older PPAs - the packaging in there is not acceptable for an archive upload, so it'd need some reworking
<lordievader> Good morning
<ScottK> apachelogger: phonon-backend-gstreamer bugs are badly wanting some verification in precise and quantal.  It'll be time to release it in two days, if they get verified.
<apachelogger> markey, Mamarok: ^
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you today?
<Tm_T> hummm, there's no cymr langpacks for KDE anymore?
<Tm_T> Riddell: you know anything about what happened to welsh translation team in KDE? it's gone from here too: http://i18n.kde.org/teams-list.php
<Tm_T> Mirv: on a related note, this doesn't look too bad, http://i18n.kde.org/stats/gui/stable-kde4/team/fi/
<soee> lordievader, it was already sunny few days ago now snow everywhere ... in not as happy as yesterday :D
<lordievader> soee: Here it was 2 weeks ago, one day of sun, nice temps etc. Last week, snow... What's up with the weather, eh?
<soee> lordievader, yes this is the question i hear a lot last days: "What's up with the weather"
<Mirv> s/png/mng/ to my morning's comment! :) lack of png support would be somewhat unfortunate
<kubotu> Mirv: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Mirv> Tm_T: awesomeness
<Mirv> I believe this one helped a lot http://l10n.laxstrom.name/wiki/KDE_SC_4.10 (a http://translatewiki.net/ instance)
<Mirv> it's a nice tool to get more contributions
<Tm_T> Mirv: I agree
<arokux1> Mirv, no, tiff is in qtimageformats too.
<arokux1> as an ugly workaround on can compile this module alone from source, downloading only it...
<Mirv> arokux1: oh, you're right. and was it you who e-mailed me about it as well?
<arokux1> Mirv, yep.
<Mirv> tiff is more common than the others, I'll see if I could package it soon
<Mirv> ok, good to know, answered the e-mail as well
<arokux1> Mirv, the problem is if you do not have tiff support, load methods will return false meaning they've failed to read, but you won't get any explanation why. first of all you think your code is wrong....
<arokux1> Mirv, but luckily for me, everything worked under Arch, so I've googled a bit longer and find qDebug() << QImageReader::supportedFormats();
<arokux1> Mirv, thanks for the e-mail.
<Mamarok> ScottK: you mean bugs in Launchpad?
<Mamarok> or do you mean verification of the package?
<jussi> Morning all
<lordievader> Hey jussi, how are you?
<jussi> Do we have a "supported" way of uninstalling Kubuntu? 
<jussi> Hi lordievader
<jussi> I was thinking that it could be nice to have a "remove kubuntu" thing on the live cd, which would format the partition with kubuntu, remove grub etc
<lordievader> A remove Kubuntu could be a nice service.
<Riddell> jussi: mm, if you remove it what would you replace it with?
<Riddell> the way to uninstall an OS is to install another OS in its place
<seaLne> set dban to be the default option in the menu? :)
<ScottK> Mamarok: Verifying the bugs called out as being fixed are fixed.
<Mamarok> ScottK: again, what bugs are you talking about, on Launhpad? Shouldn't those be on bugs.kde.org only?
<ScottK> Mamarok: The ones on Launchpad.
<Mamarok> hm, is there a group for those or do I have to search them individually?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ^
<ScottK> See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.7.0really4.6.3-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.7.0really4.6.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<ScottK> The changelog entries there will have links to the bugs.
<Mamarok> OK
<Mamarok> but as I said, why on earth aren't these bugs reported upstream where they belong? Making things complicated, I am on Raring and don't want to go back to either Precise or Quantal
<Mamarok> and I don't use Tomahawk, so please also ask muesli to test
<ScottK> I suspect they were reported upstream also, but for the distro update, we need to verify the distro bugs are fixed.
<Mamarok> oh my... there shouldn't be any reported downstream to start with
<Mamarok> I am too dumb to understand that, maybe, but aren't you guys making things unnecessarily complicated?
<jussi> Riddell: I was thinking that we just format the partition with NTFS - then it becomes a windows partition if windows is installed  or becomes a partition windows can be installed on if nothing else is installed
<jussi> it could even be user configurable.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: why aren't those bugs linked to the upstream project?`
<Mamarok> really, somebody needs to explain that to me, I don't get why you trak bugs in Launchpad when there is an upstream one reported
<yofel__> shadeslayer: monthly 5.83 you mean? Yeah. You get a discount if you pay at least 6 months in advance.
<Riddell> Mamarok: they need to be tracked in launchpad so they can be reviewed by the SRU team and tracker per ubuntu release.  those bugs are all from bugs.kde.org and just copy/paste into our tracker
<Mamarok> OK, but then we would need a team of testers for Precise and Quantal, else this will never work
<Mamarok> without that tester team you are better off to just push things in the backports
<Mamarok> and as I said, I am on Raring now, so for me this is too late
<Mamarok> looks like a miscommunication on various levels
<lordievader> I still have a Precise install laying around, I think.
<Mamarok> lordievader: please do test, then :)
<lordievader> Mamarok: Euhh what exactly? Back log is not really clear to me...
<Mamarok> lordievader: the links ScottK pasted earlier
<Mamarok> several bugs linked there need to be tested with the phonon-backend-gstreamer
<lordievader> Mamarok: About the phonon gstreamer?
<Mamarok> yes, didn't I just say that?
<lordievader> Mamarok: Yes, your reply came on as I pressed enter. Will test it when I get home.
<Mamarok> nice :)
<Mamarok> now somebody for Quantal, anyone?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<murthy> hello everyone
<Riddell> hi murthy 
<murthy> Riddell: hi
<lordievader> Hey murthy, Riddell 
<murthy> lordievader: hi, how are you today?
<lordievader> Doing good testing the proposed gstreamer backend for phonon in precise.
<murthy> sheytan: any update on the boot splash, ubiquity?
<murthy> lordievader: nice
<sheytan> murthy: nothing is going to change for 13.04
<murthy> sheytan: oh, sad, but +1 for stability. any reason given?
<sheytan> it's not done yet
<murthy> sheytan: can't be finished before tomorrow?
<sheytan> nope
<murthy> sheytan: apachelogger is ok with this?
<sheytan> yes
<murthy> ok
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you remember how packages descriptions are translated
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> if they are at all
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: they are. There's some magic that scrapes the archive for package descriptions, then makes a .pot that's imported into launchpad
<JontheEchidna> Those are published into Translation indexes that are fetched with apt-get update and friends
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know if it's related to http://www.debian.org/international/l10n/ddtp ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I know that we do the same stuff as listed in the "Usage of the translations" section, but I don't know if we share any infrastructure beyond that
<Riddell> seems qtmultimediakit does need pulseaudio, I get "Unable to create a connection to the pulseaudio context" if I don't have pulse available
<Riddell> I'll add a dependency
<Riddell> ScottK: we're short on people standing for council?  there's a few names I could poke if we need it
<apachelogger> sheytan: I thought we agreed that you would propose the artwork changes on the ML?
<apachelogger> Riddell: half the ninja folks said they were going to run
<sheytan> apachelogger: i will, but i don't have time to fix it :(
<apachelogger> who said anything about fixing
<apachelogger> either it gets approved or not
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh cool
<Riddell> Darkwing:  linux@wonderly.com doesn't work for you?
<apachelogger> lordievader: what version of tomahawk did you test with?
<apachelogger> and what track did you try to play
<lordievader> apachelogger: I added the ppa mentioned in the bug report. And played a couple of songs from Soundcloud.
<apachelogger> and none worked?
<lordievader> apachelogger: Nope, I get the notification of the track. Slider stays at 0:00 and nothing is to be heard.
<apachelogger> may be broken tomahawk then
<lordievader> apachelogger: In the bug report there was mention of the tomahawk team claiming it was due to the gstreamer backend. Should I test to see if it does work with the vlc backend?
<apachelogger> makes no difference
<lordievader> Hmm, okay.
<apachelogger> the issue was that webkit was injecting a bogus http source
<apachelogger> which still is the case, except phonon gstreamer does not break gstreamer when that happens
<apachelogger> i.e. it can still be that the bogus source screws up or tomahawk has a bug
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually we have 0.6 on precise
<apachelogger> funny
<apachelogger> lordievader: tomahawk --verbose &> log
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> lordievader: PHONON_DEBUG=5 PHONON_GST_DEBUG=5 PHONON_BACKEND_DEBUG=5 tomahawk --verbose &> log
<apachelogger> try to play something from soundcloud
<apachelogger> then paste log
<lordievader> apachelogger: Hold on a sec, got to reboot to precise first.
<lordievader> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628390/
<apachelogger> (tomahawk:1982): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_set_valist: object class `WebKitWebSrc' has no property named `user-agent'
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> bool Phonon::FactoryPrivate::createBackend() Phonon backend "Gstreamer" version "4.6.2" loaded 
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> lordievader: you are not on .3
<lordievader> apachelogger: That is odd, I installed the package. Hmm, I'll check again...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhh
<apachelogger> lordievader: apt-cache policy phonon-backend-gstreamer
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you even accept it into precise-proposed?
<apachelogger>  4:4.7.0really4.6.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1	 proposed (main)	 2013-03-13
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> lordievader: should be there, please make sure proposed is enabled
<apachelogger> also sudo apt-get update :)
<lordievader> apachelogger: Hmm that is odd, perhaps muon has downgraded it.. Downloaded the package from lp.
<lordievader> Updating now.
<lordievader> Do I need to reboot for the backend update to take effect?
<apachelogger> nope, you only need to restart tomahawk
<lordievader> apachelogger: Again with all the debug stuff?
<apachelogger> if you use the command from earlier you should see 4.6.3 in the log now
<apachelogger> probably not a bad idea to enable debugging :)
<lordievader> apachelogger: Yes 4.6.3 is loaded now. Will test playback again.
<lordievader> apachelogger: Still nothing. Pastebin the log?
<apachelogger> plz
<lordievader> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628402/
<apachelogger> well the issue is fixed, so supposedly the webkit thingy is broken in precise
<apachelogger> lordievader: does "http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/21213140/stream.json?client_id=TiNg2DRYhBnp01DA3zNag" work in amarok or dragon?
<lordievader> apachelogger: Plays fine from Amarok.
<apachelogger> so the webkit http source is probably broken
<apachelogger> the phonon gstreamer issue is resolved though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ can SRU fix that webkit crap?
<lordievader> apachelogger: Ok, nice ;)
<apachelogger> jussi: if one uninstalls grub one is left without boot manager
<Shura> Hi, I'm currently testing raring, and I have a problem, i can't log with my main account anymore. Each time I try to log, I'm back to lightdm
<Shura> No error message. I can log as Guest or with another account
<apachelogger> paste ~/.xsession-errors
<Shura> apachelogger: i will as soon as I can (but I can't right now), thank you
 * apachelogger suspects large parts of the plymouth fsck logic to not be doing anything or not be tested at all
<Darkwing> Riddell: No, use david.wonderly@kubuntu.org or, linux@opendarkwing.com the wonderly.com isn't working anymore due to me selling the domain
<Quintasan> yofel_: Well, backlog fetching is considerably better
<Shura> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/700100/
<shadeslayer> yofel_: yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think we have  a patch for QtWebkit to fix that issue
<Shura> Someone can help me please ?
<shadeslayer> *blink(
<shadeslayer> Shura: kactivitymanagerd(13735): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ISSEVVbr7b: Connexion refusée"
<shadeslayer> your dbus seems kaput
<Shura> Hmmm ok. What can I do ? Why it's broken for one user and not the others ?
<shadeslayer> can't say, what did you do before it broke?
<ahoneybun> if I wanted to get involved what would be the best with packaging or something like that
<Shura> I installed nvidia-current, then purge it (cause transparency in kde gone when drivers are installed…)
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> check if reinstalling them brings back everything?
<Shura> not yet. I try
<shadeslayer> bbl
<Shura> hmm it's worst
<Shura> X seems broken after reinstalling nvidia-current (no lightdm, just tty)
<Shura> Had to remove them again
<soee> hey guys, so what is the decision about next releases ? there wont be rolling release ? 
<BluesKaj> soee, nobody knows for sure yet
<soee> BluesKaj, so todays meeting wasnt enough to decide ? :)
<BluesKaj> soe dunno 
<BluesKaj> soee, ^
<soee> ok thnak you BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> I don't get invited , nor do I want to attend ...I hated meetings when I was working 
<BluesKaj> :)
<yofel> soee: the DB meeting trashed rolling releases for now. You get 9 months of support, a permantent "dev-release" link that always points to the current dev release and a few other things instead
<yofel> *TB meeting
<BluesKaj> yofel, good , I was hoping that compromise would be passed
<yofel> hm, actually it is those 2 things that were decided http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/18/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t21:00
<soee> yofel, permanent dev-release so the only difference is that i dont have to upgrade liek 12.10 => 13.04 ?
<yofel> that's what I would guess it'll mean
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did.
<shadeslayer> someone will need to migrate etherpad notes once notes.kde.org is up again
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-20
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1157474] kwin in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports hangs just after login when launching a random applicati... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1157474 (by 林博仁(Henry Lin) a.k.a. Ｖ字龍(Vdragon))
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Go test konvi 1.5 !
<soop_de_woop> Hello, was i able to added to the testers?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It would be good to talk to the rekonq devs about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-webkit-maintenance - If we had a properly maintained QtWebKit with a stable API, it might be good to use it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: somehow I doubt rekonq devs would be willing to use API's that would potentially be unstable on another distro
<ScottK> Well, I think it would be a matter of keeping support for 'current' API once we freeze.
<shadeslayer> and that API may/may not be available on another platform?
<ScottK> How many distros ship rekonq as their default browser?
<shadeslayer> ( that's the feeling I'm getting from this proposal )
<ScottK> I would expect it may not remain available, but that's only because upstream is a moving target.
<ScottK> 300 open CVEs suggests this may be worth some consideration.
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Seriously.
<shadeslayer> so, follow up question, is this about Qt4/Qt5 ?
<shadeslayer> because rekonq is currently KDE4/Qt4 based
<ScottK> Read the spec and you know as much as I do.
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<shadeslayer> I'm still confused
<shadeslayer> but I get the general idea
<shadeslayer> I guess I could email Andrea about this and ask him what he thinks about this
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Part of the goal here is if some upstreams start to support a maintained QtWebKit fork with stable APIs and security support, other distros may latch onto it too.
<soee> good morning
 * Tm_T moved back to Konqueror as their main browser and has been happy thus far
<lordievader> Good morning
<shadeslayer> anyone want to update QtWebkit to the final release?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<soee> hi
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<soee> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> quiet again today
<xnox> apachelogger: sorry, I failed at updating maintainer line correctly on the qt4-x11 upload.
<xnox> It appears that I "sponsored" your upload.
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/2013/03/20/plasma-media-center-release-one PMC is out
<Riddell> Quintasan: you looked at that last?
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kfilebox 
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<Riddell> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu>                 newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<kubotu>                 buildstatus <packagename> [release] [ppa]; Buildstatus for package.
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kfilebox 0.4.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1157723
 * BluesKaj avoids all-in-one media center apps , never found one that satisfies
<apachelogger> xnox: fine with me as long as the broken code is gone ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have any patch for webkit to fix that?
<apachelogger> didn't they somehow prevent the source from ending up in the global gstreamer registry?
 * apachelogger thought there was some upstream fix for that too
<yofel> that new etherpad software feels weird
<yofel> kubotu: newpackage ssdm 0.1.0 http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/SDDM+-+QML-Based+Display+Manager?content=156539
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1157742
<Riddell> yes another display manager?
<yofel> Riddell: upstream seems interested: http://aseigo.blogspot.de/2013/03/logging-into-plasma-workspaces-2.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/15/qtwebkit-230-out  new qtwebkit, were you working on that?
<Riddell> I big request to us all http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/20/big-request
<yofel> challenge accepted
<Riddell> hmm, monday at akademy is Qt contributors summit
<Riddell> is that an issue for anyone?  apachelogger maybe for phonon?
<soee> any tips how to solve this: $ mysql-workbench 
<soee> /usr/libexec/mysql-workbench-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libctemplate.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: checking
<apachelogger> Riddell: FWIW, from a PR pov not having it on the same day as QtCS would be good
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1157753] knotify4 crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1157753 (by Marcos K)
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently I shall keep my schedule free for qt stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: not having during QtCS would mean moving it to Thursday which I feel is getting a bit late in the week
<Riddell> apachelogger: apparently?  does that mean you're fine for Kubuntu on Monday or not?
<apachelogger> Riddell: means I may have other stuff to attend at some point, so I personally could not attend a whole day of kubuntu sessions
<apachelogger> shouldn't stop us from using kubuntu for the kubuntu summit though
<apachelogger> s/kubuntu/monday/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "shouldn't stop us from using monday for the kubuntu summit though"
<Quintasan> harararar
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you into regexp?
<sakang> has ther been any PMC pkgs for Kubuntu?  like to try if any.  thanks
<sakang> there*
<Riddell> a good question
<Riddell> needs grepping irc logs to work out
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel-2013-02-06.txt:[13:22] <Quintasan> Riddell: I'll do a quick pacakge of PMC and upload to Experimental okay?
<Riddell> sakang: check in experimental PPA?
<sakang> Riddell: thanks
<yofel> Riddell: it'll be hard to get all of us together anyway unless the akademy schedule is done - we probably won't need the whole day though. It'll be more a question of putting sessions where they don't conflict with other interesting ones
<agateau> starbuck: fix for dolphin pushed for review
<mikhas> who are the current dolphin folks anyway, after ppenz stepped down as maintainer?
<starbuck> aurelien: thanks a lot, that flicker is getting a bit annyoing :)
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf
<mikhas> …un?
<Quintasan> I'm VERY annoyed right now at QRegExp
<Quintasan> that said I'm totally not bothering with it
<Quintasan> need food
<agateau> Riddell: hi! did you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-slideshow-not-starting ?
<mikhas> well, if you tried to use QRegExp to fill up your fridge then I can understand why you got angry
<yofel> Quintasan: http://www.xkcd.com/1171/ ?
<Riddell> agateau: ooh I might have forgotten that one, will look in a sec
<agateau> Riddell: no pb
<Riddell> yofel, apachelogger: "how many people do you expect, so we can pick a suitable sized room?"
<Riddell> hundreds? thousands?
<yofel> dunno, from the actual team not more than a dozen I guess + a few people from the community
<apachelogger> yeah, 12 tops
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage nootka 0.8.60
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1157859
<Shura> Hi, the hour is not accurate on KDE, it's 1 hour late (time zone is ok). When I change it, it's reseted after each reboot
<maco> Shura: does the time in kde agree with the time that the "date" command says?
<Shura> hmm yes
<Shura> When I check the box to auto set hour, it reset the hour, then uncheck itself
<maco> Shura: is it possible your BIOS clock is set one hour off of UTC so when it goes "ok i'm 4 hours from UTC, that makes it X oclock" it's starting in the wrong place?
<Shura> I check the BIOS clock and it's ok
<Shura> when i use tzselect command, at the end it says :
<Shura> Local time is now:      Wed Mar 20 19:05:27 CET 2013.
<Shura> Universal Time is now:  Wed Mar 20 18:05:27 UTC 2013.
<Shura> 19:05 is true.
<Shura> But, it's still 18:05 in kde
<maco> Shura: when you use tzselect, you have to ask it for a specific timezone right? it doesnt just tell you what your current one is?
<maco> actually, when you run "date" does it say UTC or CET in there?
<Shura> Yes it asks, i answer
<Shura> mercredi 20 mars 2013, 18:09:26 (UTC+0000)
<maco> ah ha, so your timezone does not seem to be set
<maco> tzselect doesn't set it
<maco> it just lets you find out about other timezones
<Shura> I'll try to add TZ='Europe/Paris'; export TZ in .profile as it's said in the tzselect
<Shura> brb
<maco> to set your timezone you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<Shura> hmm it's ok after adding the line in .profile
<Shura> SHould i also reconfigure tzdata ?
<Shura> And remove the line in .profile ?
<maco> reconfiguring tzdata would set it for the entire system, while the profile set it only for your user
<Shura> ok
<maco> if you dont share the computer though, doesn't matter which
<Shura> It's ok after reboot.
<Shura> Thank you ! I will report that bug i think
<soee> uhm
<yofel> hm?
<soee> do you have the same: when downloading updates whole network is blocked ?
<yofel> no, can't say I do
<soee> is here maybe any homerun developer ?
<yofel> you're looking for agateau
<soee> thanks yofel i try to catch him 
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-21
<Craig> is libproxy necessary for kde-full to be installed over ubuntu server
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1094360] qt4 apps such as vlc: QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme unless libgnom... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1094360 (by Doug McMahon)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll check upstream
<ScottK> Riddell: You probably saw this already, but if you didn't I thought you'd be interested to know your English imperialists have at least got something right. http://www.computerweekly.com/news/2240179643/Government-mandates-preference-for-open-source
<soee> good morning
<soee> is there libctemplate0 package for raring ?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1157753] knotify4 crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1157753 (by Marcos K)
<shadeslayer> !find libctemplate0
<shadeslayer> !find libctemplate0 raring
<ubottu> Package/file libctemplate0 does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> I always forget raring at the end :/
<ubottu> Package/file libctemplate0 does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> soee: nope
<soee> yeah i downloaded it manually
<soee> but mysql workbench is broken anyway on 13.04 :<
<shadeslayer> yeah that thing is broken as far as 11.10 IIRC
<soee> it worked fine on 12.10 :/
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> guess someone fixed it then
<tazz> Riddell, +1 to "please don't ever stop working on/for Kubuntu."
<valorie> yes!
<valorie> that was awesome
<agateau> soee: looking for a homerun developer?
<soee> hi, agateau 
<soee> agateau, is it possible to sort manually items in favourites section ?
<agateau> soee: right now you have to edit the configuration file by hand :(
<agateau> soee: that's one of the most wanted feature
<soee> agateau, yes thats what im missing most :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell do either of you know anything about LP's derived distro feature?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1158181] Kubuntu uses two virtual desktops as a default @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1158181 (by Martin Gräßlin)
<jussi> yay
<jussi> I just managed to crash krunner...
<jussi> bug here if anyone is interested: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317116
<ubottu> KDE bug 317116 in general "Krunner crashed after changing settings" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Tm_T> was there a way to have ubuntu's crashandler disabled with one app?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> whoopsie
<shadeslayer> so purge whoopsie and voila, no crash reporting
<shadeslayer> oh god, so sleepy post lunch
<jussi> Tm_T: sudo nano /etc/default/apport  
<jussi> you can turn it off there
<jussi> Tm_T: although I read you as saying you just want it off for 1 app
<jussi> but on for the rest? 
<jussi> shadeslayer: power nap then coffee. works a charm
<shadeslayer> yeah that's what I'm thinking
<Tm_T> jussi: yes
<Tm_T> Konqueror is crashing and apport fails to do anything
<shadeslayer> !find resource/facebookresource.h raring
<ubottu> Package/file resource/facebookresource.h does not exist in raring
<soee> tanglu will use KDE ?
<shadeslayer> soee: since it's started by a KDE Contributor, yes 
<soee> shadeslayer, Jayson Rowe ?
<shadeslayer> no, Matthias Klumpp
<soee> shadeslayer, what is his nickname on irc ?
<shadeslayer> ximion
<soee> ok thank you :) good to kniw
<shadeslayer> np :)
<yofel_> hm, our live session still has 2 virtual desktops
<yofel_> because our kubuntu-settings kwinrc still isn't used..
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> anyone using dput-ng ?
<mgraesslin> yofel: also the installed image
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's the -ng part?
<shadeslayer> next generation
<yofel> mgraesslin: meh, feared as much
<shadeslayer> like star trek :p
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah... but what's -ng about it....
<shadeslayer> ah
<mgraesslin> yofel: I reported a bug for it
<shadeslayer> well, I don't know about dput, but with -ng you can write your own pre upload and post upload hooks
 * mgraesslin installed Kubuntu raring yesterday on a notebook
<shadeslayer> I'm thinking of writing one right now for work stuff
 * mgraesslin was very close to writing a rant on how bad Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) is
<yofel> mgraesslin: already commented on it - but I fear that someone will have to take the whole config generation process apart to find out what's wrong :/
<shadeslayer> I can have a look at that 
<yofel> shadeslayer: ++
<shadeslayer> seeing how I spent so much time working with configs over the last 6 months
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: bug number plz
<mgraesslin> 1158181
<shadeslayer> thx
<mgraesslin> I had huge issues to report the bug - just to say
<shadeslayer> hah
<mgraesslin> it seems like Launchpad doesn't want you to report bugs
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1083060] packages kde-workspace-bin 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 and kde-window-manager-common 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 c... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1083060 (by zigi)
<yofel> mgraesslin: it's more ubuntu not wanting you to *start* on launchpad with the reporting
<mgraesslin> for an upstream that's annoying
<mgraesslin> I tend to report bugs to distro trackers without running the distribution
<mgraesslin> but to be honest: reporting bugs to debian is even more annoying
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> er wait
<lordievader> Good morning
<shadeslayer> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey shadeslayer, how are you?
<shadeslayer> sleepy
<yofel> join the club
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ohmy
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think dput-ng can tweet about your uploads
<shadeslayer> this hook screams social media so loud my ears hurt
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> I need something that is trigerred when I upload to a PPA
<shadeslayer> and a specific PPA at that
<jr> konversation can do colours
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> hey jr
<jr> ᐇ
<shadeslayer> weirdness
<agateau> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> agateau: pong
<agateau> lordievader: hi, I was trying to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1154535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154535 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Back and Continue buttons present in Oem-config" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> but the buttons go away for me. Do you still have the problem?
<lordievader> agateau: I'll have to download a daily and test it, is it allright that I get back to you about this later?
<agateau> lordievader: sure, no problem
<shadeslayer> jr: will we be able to get 4.10.2 into raring before the release?
<yofel> shadeslayer: should work out looking at the schedule
<yofel> after beta though
<shadeslayer> well then
<shadeslayer> vHanda: ^ no rush, release a new soprano with 4.10.2
<yofel> that is a bugfix soprano... right?
<vHanda> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah why wouldn't we?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seemed like a tight fit
<txwikinger> congrats to raring.. I really love it
<txwikinger> No problems so far and I am using it for a week now
<txwikinger> lots of issus I had for 2-3 releases are fixed
<Riddell> txwikinger: yay
<txwikinger> Good work Riddell!
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I know it exists.  It's what's used to make Debian -> Ubuntu syncs.
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> interesting
<shadeslayer> shoot, I had to build qtwebkit today
<shadeslayer> with that webkit+http patch :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ sorry, forgot about it 
<shadeslayer> maybe tomorrow
<shadeslayer> if I don't go mad from trying to build gstreamer
<BluesKaj> since VLC is my video player I've been using vlc backend in phonon with good results , especially on videos with AC-3 DD soundtracks 
<BluesKaj> and DTS as well
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> that's because pgst has been neglected
<shadeslayer> I also found out this morning that YUV probably doesn't work on the current release
<BluesKaj> pgst? shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> phonon gstreamer
<shadeslayer> and then I found this a couple of minutes ago https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696282
<ubottu> Gnome bug 696282 in gst-plugins-base "typefinder missing y4mversion field" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> so yuv4mpeg is broken on gstreamer 1.0
<BluesKaj> gstreamer is ok for avi files that are 2ch stereo
<shadeslayer> well, seeing how gst is the default backend on Kubuntu I'm trying to improve it
<shadeslayer> hopefully it'll be as good as the vlc backend
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, right, keep up the good work
<BluesKaj> :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<lordievader> agateau: Bug 1154535 is still present for me, daily i386 Raring.
<ubottu> bug 1154535 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Back and Continue buttons present in Oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154535
<Riddell> agateau: how are you testing it?
<Riddell> I seem to remember testing oem-config in its native environment is faffy
<agateau> Riddell: running ubiquity with UBIQUITY_OEM_USER_CONFIG=1 ubiquity -d kde_ui
<agateau> lordievader: just to avoid any confusion: the back/continue buttons are visible during the slideshow, right?
<lordievader> agateau: No, during the oem-config. Last stage of the oem-install, where the 'user' startup the system for the first time <- that wizard.
<agateau> lordievader: oooh
<lordievader> agateau: Ubiquity calls it oem-config ("oem-config will be run on the next start-up")
<agateau> lordievader: bare with me as I know next to nothing about the oem install. Is this wizard provided by ubiquity as well?
<agateau> is it a different binary?
<Riddell> agateau: yes it's part of ubiquity
<Riddell> it runs the language and user setup pages
<lordievader> agateau: Your guess is a good as mine.
<agateau> lordievader: :)
<lordievader> And probably better ;)
<Riddell> so when you buy a computer it's the first thing you see
<agateau> I get it
<agateau> Riddell: any simple way to test it?
<lordievader> That is the idea. agateau If you get the change could you take a look at the design of it too? Now it is just lots of gray, would be nice to have the slideshow there too :)
<agateau> lordievader: if I ever get to know how to run it, I can look at it :)
 * Riddell installs oem-config to see what happens when run locally
<agateau> Riddell: you probably want oem-config-kde
<agateau> do we have vendors using it?
<shadeslayer> probably
<Riddell> system 78 at least
<shadeslayer> 78 ... hahaha
<Riddell> hmm, it runs locally but I'm feart to go past the last stage, who knows what it could break
<Riddell> oh sod it
<shadeslayer> use a vm
<shadeslayer> Riddell lives on the edge :p
<Riddell> agateau: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/oem-config.png
<Riddell> crazy times
<lordievader> ^ that's the one
<agateau> lordievader: hu ok, it may need some love :)
<lordievader> agateau: :)
<agateau> just found out the binary is named oem-config-prepare
<Riddell> agateau: it's just "oem-config"
<Riddell> agateau: oem-config-prepare is what gets run to set it up for running "oem-config" on next boot
<genii-around> Does lightdm use tty1? When login screen is up I can only get tty2-6, after login tty1 is available
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok
<Riddell> so it's ubiquity install -> reboot -> set up computer and run oem-config-prepare -> reboot -> sell laptop -> oem-config runs on first boot
 * xnox likes the "sell laptop" step.
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> Riddell: I think this would make a good addition to doc/README
<agateau> oh, oem-config is a symlink to ubiquity
<Riddell> agateau: yep
 * genii-around kicks his computer
<Riddell> if I install ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu it successfully shows it
<Riddell> so I think the issue is just that gets uninstalled before oem-config gets run
<agateau> Riddell: ok, so creating a symlink for it, it should work
<agateau> Riddell: which would not be a regression I introduced (for a change :))
<agateau> Riddell: would be interesting to look at how Ubuntu handle this package issue
<Riddell> oh there's a oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu
<Riddell> which is installed by ubiquity/finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb
<Riddell> new in quantal
<Riddell> hmm
<agateau> is it a different slideshow?
<Riddell> dunno, different package, not sure what's different about contents
<Riddell> shouldn't be too hard to mirror
 * Riddell adds to the days todo list
<agateau> btw, did you run oem-config to the end?
<Riddell> agateau: dunno it just disappeared from my screen
<xnox> bug 984736 ?
<ubottu> bug 984736 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config not installed after initial installation in OEM mode" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984736
<Riddell> and I wasn't paying attention
<agateau> so it did not wreck your computer?
<xnox> * Always install oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu in OEM mode, also for
<xnox>     alternate installs (LP: #984736)
<Riddell> agateau: well I've not rebooted or logged out yet :)
<agateau> xnox: looks like it
<Riddell> agateau: but seems fairly safe
<Riddell> agateau: it'll make a new user
 * agateau press "Continue"
<agateau> Mmm, since I have the slideshow package installed, I get the slideshow
<agateau> and the navigation buttons are hidden, I guess lordievader bug is actually caused by the slideshow not loading, which prevents the code from reaching the point where it hides the buttons
 * agateau checks the code to verify he does not speak nonsense
<Riddell> agateau: oh aye they do disappear
<agateau> I noticed two other problems though
<agateau> 1. the button to cancel downloads is missing an icon
<lordievader> agateau: Did you fix it? Nice :)
<agateau> 2. the button to cancel downloads actually does nothing
<Riddell> lordievader: we know what needs to be done to fix it
<agateau> lordievader: I did not really fix it, but getting the slideshow installed should take care of both the ugly content and the buttons not hiding
<lordievader> Oh wel that is great ;)
<agateau> Riddell: so does it mean it was broken in quantal as well?
<Riddell> agateau: dunno, we did test it and you'd think it would be the sort of thing you'd notice but it should be broken according to what we've found
<Riddell> but nobody noticed it as broken including me
<agateau> ok
<agateau> I just reverted ubiquity to before I started working on it: looks like the cancel button near the progress bar was never plugged to anything
<agateau> I wonder if we should fix it or just remove the button
<agateau> Riddell: what do you think?
<xnox> agateau: it should be plugged in base.py as ubiquity backend activates it.
<agateau> xnox: ah, was about to ask you how hard it was to implement :)
<BluesKaj> well, ubiquity on the Raring live cd has been broken for my system since Jan .
<xnox> (e.g. it is expected to be available, it's only activated at certain points of installation)
<agateau> xnox: yes, it shows and hides correctly already, just doesn't do anything
 * agateau looks for bug report about this
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-22
<shadeslayer> ScottK: "I read this proposal and took my time to well think about and well... this idea is just stupid. Should I add more? Yes. I surely won't port rekonq to this "ubuntu-webkit".
<shadeslayer> from Andrea
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What if it's a matter of using current webkit and then just not porting away from it?  I think that's what's intended is more API stability, not different API.
<shadeslayer> yofel_: lololol 
<shadeslayer> yofel_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/kubuntu-settings/raring/view/head:/desktop/share/config/kwinrc
<shadeslayer> the fixed kwinrc is only in bzr, and hasn't been released
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings/view/head:/desktop/share/config/kwinrc
<shadeslayer> though I don't know what state the branch is in, so I won't upload it right now, maybe when apachelogger is around 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: hi, I *just* commented on the 2x Desktops bug
<shadeslayer> only the package has the bug, bzr is fine
<mgraesslin> so it just needs rebuilding?
<shadeslayer> just needs me to upload from bzr
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/kubuntu-settings/raring/view/head:/desktop/share/config/kwinrc is the package in the archive vs http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings/view/head:/desktop/share/config/kwinrc which is in bzr
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: remove the complete group
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<mgraesslin> there's no need to ship hardcoded Number=1
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: done
<mgraesslin> that's fast
<shadeslayer> well, I haven't uploaded it to the archive
<shadeslayer> because I have no idea if it's in an uploadable state or not
<shadeslayer> probably in the evening
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ofcourse https://bug-108088-attachments.webkit.org/attachment.cgi?id=186231 doesn't apply
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> hi soee
<soee> hi, shadeslayer 
<soee> someone plan to create pmc packages for kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> it's quite late
<shadeslayer> it's post UI freeze
<shadeslayer> and FFe
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> FF only
<shadeslayer> plus, I'm getting reports that it doesn't really work
<soee> ah :) and some experimental ppa maybe ?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462534
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 462534 in Ebuilds "kde-misc/plasma-mediacenter - plasma media center" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so, should I close the ddeb question?
<shadeslayer> useless to have asked for it?
<lordievader> Good morning
<smartboyhw> Hi guys!!!!!!!
 * smartboyhw is back (for today)
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how are you?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, fine:)
<lordievader> Good to hear :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> Hello:)
<smartboyhw> Why does notes.kde.org require KDE Identity!?
<shadeslayer> it's tied into etherpad lite
<shadeslayer> plus, making an i.k.o account is trivial
<smartboyhw> Anyway got in it now:P
 * smartboyhw has forgotten completely his KDE Identity account
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when you get back can you check if kubuntu-settings can be uploaded from bzr
<shadeslayer> I'm leaving now, probably won't be available for the next week
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh oh
<soee> :)
<soee> sont worry ill be there with spiritual support -.-
<smartboyhw> soee, LOL
<ScottK> shadeslayer: IMO yes, but it's not just up to me.
<Riddell> murthy: fancy taking on that request for nootka ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what nootka?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: a music programme
<smartboyhw> Riddell, trying to build here
<Riddell> smartboyhw: guy just e-mailed kubuntu-devel, if you want it then assign the bug to you or something
<smartboyhw> But clearly some of his dependencies in README doesn't exactly match the package names in Ubuntu
<Riddell> all part of the job of a packager
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<soop_de_woop> could somebody rename a file and upload it for me to download?
<smartboyhw> soee, what file?
<soop_de_woop> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/proxychains/libproxychains3_3.1-3_amd64.deb
<soop_de_woop> school server blocks anything that contains the word "proxy"
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so the package version for nootka should be what?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: um the same as upstream?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so 0.8.60-beta?
 * smartboyhw does not know if 0.8.60-beta > 0.8.60 or not
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh use ~
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK:)
<Riddell> 0.8.60~beta1
<Riddell> ~ is a magic character to make the following less then 0
<smartboyhw> XD
<Craig> sorry, wifi cuts out
<smartboyhw> Riddell, maintainer = ?
<smartboyhw> And we need an FFe for that (just realized)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Craig> smartboyhw would  you be able to rename the .deb?
<Riddell> Craig: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libpoxychains3_3.1-3_amd64.deb
<Craig> thx
<Riddell> smartboyhw: Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: 
<smartboyhw> OK:)
<Riddell> and put your details in second line 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<Craig> ok now another problem
<Craig> cs@ubuntuSvr:~$ sudo tasksel
<Craig> xserver-xorg					install
<Craig> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Craig> trying to install a Desktop envornment
<ScottK> Craig: We don't use tasksel for desktops.  If you want a Kubuntu desktop, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<Craig> ok
<Craig> now its the facebook tumblr accounts missing
<Craig> its because of my school's server
<agateau> Which one do you prefer? http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/22/ubiquity-greeter-1.png http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/22/ubiquity-greeter-2.png
<Riddell> ooh big buttons
<Riddell> I'd go for 1
<isaque> agateau, I'll go for 2, the differences are more... different :)
<apachelogger> blah
<apachelogger> so uesless
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are we ui frozen yet? if so, no.
<apachelogger> also stuff needs to be removed
<apachelogger> as sheytan apparently doesn't want to send a mail :(
<ScottK> agateau: I think #2 makes the distinction clearer, but the reference to Oxygen there will be a bit confusing for people who aren't versed in the details of KDE.
<soee> is it possible to configure terminal to use colors (when listing direcotory to color different file types, when using grep to color search term) ?
<agateau> ScottK: indeed
<agateau> ScottK: I should be able to remove it
<ScottK> In that case, I pick #2.
<ScottK> It might be cool to slap the Kubuntu logo/name on there instead, if you can.
<Riddell> ScottK: I was thinking that but derivatives wouldn't appreciate it
<ScottK> They already have to replace stuff, so how big a deal is it?
<ScottK> Our branding is pretty minimal, but that seems like a nice place for it.
<ScottK> It would probably be a helpful thing to write up a README.derivatives to point people at what needs changing.
<agateau> do we have a decent kubuntu logo in svg format?
<agateau> damn, the usb svg has been created with adobe illustrator, inkscape refuses to open it :/
<Riddell> agateau: KubuntuArtwork on wiki
<Riddell> agateau: ug, really?
<agateau> Riddell: yes, quite a few of the mention illustrator in the comments, but inkscape opens them
<agateau> Riddell: ahah, fixed it!
<agateau> nothing like editing an svg with vim for some good fun
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/22/ubiquity-greeter-3.png
<ScottK> +1
<Riddell> bling bling
 * agateau takes Riddell bling bling as "+1" and prepares a merge request
<soee> is it possible to compile mysql workbench against libctemplate2 ?
<ScottK> It would have to get moved from Universe to Main.
<ScottK> So not for 13.04, but it could be discussed for 13.10.
<xnox> ScottK: is agateau getting UIFe and FFe for all the changes landing into ubiquity recently?
 * xnox has some u1 bling bling to land =)
<ScottK> xnox: giving out an exception for one thing doesn't mean another thing gets it too.
<xnox> ScottK: sure, it's just I want to see some UIFe and/or FFe going forward, and not just +1 on #kubuntu channels which other members of ubuntu release team might not be monitoring.
<xnox> granted it's easier for qt frontend as only one flavour is using it.
<ScottK> xnox: I certainly agree that the FFe ought to be filed and evaluated.  I haven't seen one from agateau yet, but I'm sure we will.
<xnox> thanks.
<xnox> e.g. I need to make a ubiquity-gtk upload to drop compiz from supported WindowManager to bring back metacity. Visually there is no difference, but we had a lot of crashes with compiz, which locks up input. Installer is workable but one cannot type anything.
<xnox> now the branch already has a  few agateau tweaks.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> agateau: Can you put together an FFe to request for the changes you've already landed?
<xnox> i think they are mostly bug-fixes level, but I'm not sure now. I don't boot / run kubuntu.
<ScottK> (if there are any feature changes)
<xnox> ScottK: if one is required. I just don't know.
<ScottK> Right.
<Riddell> changes in 2.13.18 are all bug fixes so far
<agateau> ScottK: I don't think I landed any new feature
<Riddell> lp:~agateau/ubiquity/kde-rework-try-install-buttons will need a UI freeze exception
<agateau> ScottK: but todays icon change needs uife
<ScottK> agateau: Is that merged already?
<agateau> ScottK: no it's not
<agateau> ScottK: but I already filed a merge request
<ScottK> xnox: ^^^ I think what's already landed is bug fix, so you're not blocked on a FF/UIFe.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Should probably do the UIF/FFe request first.
<agateau> ok
<agateau> ScottK: I was also considering altering the sidebar background image, because it looks a bit too similar to latest suse installer... can I file a separate uife for that or is it too late anyway?
<ScottK> Not too late to ask I don't think.
<agateau> ok
<sheytan_> apachelogger: sent
<sheytan_> sorry i'm that late. I fu*** busy at work
<sheytan_> even today need to stay longer
<sheytan_> and no one will pay me for that :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: too late now
<apachelogger> sheytan even
<apachelogger> afk again
<apachelogger> :P
<xnox> agateau: ScottK: Riddell: what are QML plans for ubiquity? Do we have python-qt5 now? And can we for example start a qml frontend and implement bits and pieces? (For example start with pages only relevant to oem-config mode)
<agateau> xnox: no plans on my side for now
<xnox> Would you mind using ubuntu-touch components for some of it? Or will that just end up in having two qml frontends (ubuntu and kubuntu)?
<Riddell> xnox: we've no current plans to port to QML, I think it would be fun to have that done
<agateau> xnox: honestly, I am not looking forward writing a new frontend on top of the current state of the backend
<Riddell> there's no PyQt5 yet, would be an idea to check up on upstream's plans for that
<xnox> Riddell: for example i'd be interested at working on the oem-config pages, (which will be the bulk of stuff, i.e the frame and logic), not so much about the kubuntu installer.
<xnox> agateau: you mean the PageQt clases or ubiquity base classes/logic on top of debconf?
<agateau> xnox: yes
<xnox> agateau: which one or both?
<Riddell> xnox: I don't think ubuntu-touch has much we're allergic to in it, it's just quite large (20MB install here)
<agateau> xnox: I drew a diagram of the way the various classes work together and it felt quite over-engineered
<agateau> xnox: and I highly dislike the fact that all frontend code must be written in the same file (for plugins)
<xnox> agateau: well we can change plugin loader to load them from some other place. it's just conveniet from top level architecture to find & order all plugins in the same way and pick the right class for a given frontend.
<xnox> w.r.t. the rest of classes, yeah it is overwhelming at first. But I also didn't have clear ideas on how to make it easier either.
<agateau> having everything in one class means it is painful to search in the file, as you often end up in parts of the code you are not working on
<agateau> it also means imports must be done in functions rather than at top level
<agateau> but I think what really annoys me the most is how difficult the thing is to test
<xnox> with unit test - or "please load this one page and let me click on it"
<agateau> unit tests would be nice, but I would love to have a fake backend which would allow me to run the frontend on my machine without having to rsync my code to a vm
 * agateau has to go now
<ScottK> xnox: Qt5 based packages can be built using PyQt4, but they don't support new Qt5 features.  Patches welcome for PyQt4.
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> Riddell: did nootka got packaged?
<murthy> seems smartboyhw has assigned nootka packaging to himself
<xnox> ScottK: i'm confused. Do you mean pyqt works with qt5 only by extension of common/unchanged/compatible modules between qt4 & 5?
<ScottK> xnox: I haven't studied things in detail.  Upstream has said new features of Qt5 aren't supported in PyQt4, but will have to wait for PyQt5, which is apparently in work.  I've expended zero effort so far figuring out what exactly they mean by that.
<xnox> =) thanks. that executive summary is more than i know ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-23
<ahoneybun> hello?
<ahoneybun> so dead
 * smartboyhw waves
<lordievader> Good morning
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1157800] vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_equal() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1157800 (by Lorenzo De Liso)
<Quintasan> Kind of slowpoke but do we have Plasma Media Center 1.0 packages?
<yofel_> Quintasan: not unless you packaged it
<Quintasan> consider it done
<yofel> Quintasan: there is some kind of package from you in the experimental PPA actually
<yofel> from git though
<Quintasan> Exactly, that's why I asked if someone did 1.0.0
<Quintasan> Well. I'm almost done with it
<shadeslayer> I haven't heard good things about it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462534
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 462534 in Ebuilds "media-video/plasma-mediacenter - plasma media center" [Enhancement,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> plasma-mediacenter-1.0.0-1.tar.gz
<Quintasan> >-1
<Quintasan> who the hell names their tarballs like that?
<Quintasan> yofel: The core is laggy again :(
<yofel> :/
<shadeslayer> anyway, I have to go again. cya
<Quintasan> So he got segfault and whines?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/680
<Quintasan> maybe use a decent distro or USEFLAGS
<shadeslayer> in case you didn't see it yet
<shadeslayer> now bye
<yofel> hm, interesting
<Quintasan> fcks
<Quintasan> I forgot to copy over my gpg key to laptop
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, thanks. I'll see if I can work something out from that.
<Quintasan> yofel: think this random_page_cost will work>?
<yofel> yeowch, this is slow indeed. Fetch 1000 lines from Quintasan's #ubuntu+1 log -> Total runtime: 30935.918 ms
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> yofel: You are using PostgreSQL there?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> sqlite doesn't scale as soon as you have >20 channels counting all users from my experience
<Mamarok> is that a known isuse with the beta iso amd64 that it hangs at the Preparation step?
<Mamarok> totally unusable
<yofel> did you selectin installing third party stuff?
<Mamarok> yes, but hangs also if not
<Mamarok> it just hangs, whatever option I try
<yofel> hm, not good. Can you retry this from a live session and please report a bug after it hangs up with 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'?
<Mamarok> wait, download activated and 3rd-party disabled now works, but took ages to continue
<yofel> :S
<Mamarok> si is that 3rd-party hanging known
<Mamarok> so* is
<Mamarok> ?
<yofel> well, it does install a few things in the background which takes a while - without telling you that it does something
<yofel> so the questions is whether it does eventually continue
<Mamarok> a while like 10 minutes?
<yofel> never took that long for me, but I have fast test systems
<Mamarok> and AFAIK nothing is installed yet at that stage, it's step 2, prepare for installation
<Mamarok> but my question was: is activating the 3rd-party stuff thing a known isuse?
<yofel> it is known that there is no user feedback for installing stuff, which makes it appear to be hung for a while
<yofel> someone said that it completely hangs for him too
<yofel> but I don't think that ever got completely debugged as there wasn't enough information
<Mamarok> it completely hanged, I waited ten miuntes and then quit
<yofel> so if you can please file a bug
<Mamarok> will do, it's just not on this system, so that will not help much
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Mamarok> what package should I file a bug against when I want to request that outdated kernels are added to the autoremove group?
<Mamarok> cause if one does not clean up by hand old kernels lie around forerver
<BluesKaj> autoremove and autoclean help keep the / clean with a small footprint on my setup
<Mamarok> the problem is that the old kernels are not marked as obsolete
<Mamarok> so they don't show up in autoremove
<BluesKaj> well, i just purge them and keep a couple as backup
<yofel> old kernels (except current and current-1) show up in autoremove for me in 13.04
<BluesKaj> Mamarok:  I like your idea , but I didn't realize that it qualifies as a bug in autoremove 
<Mamarok> yofel: not for me
<Mamarok> all the old 3.5.x ones where still there after the upgrade
<Mamarok> and now I have alread 3 versions of 3.8.0, noe shows in autoremove, althugh the oldest one should
<yofel> aah, it might only work for the new 3.8 kernels
<yofel> hm
<Mamarok> I think it makes sense to keep the current running and the previous one, but the users houlsd not have to lean up the old kernels by hand
<Mamarok> to clean up*
<Mamarok> all the old 3.5.x where still there after the upgrade to 13-04
<yofel> I don't quite understand that part of the upgrade either. As for 3.8 the autoremove blacklist is in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernel - everything else should show up in autoremove
<Mamarok> so it is a bug, no?
<yofel> I don't know. When it comes to *old* kernels, the only old one I have is 3.5.0-17, which is marked as manual and so correctly still installed
<yofel> which kernels do you actually have installed?
<BluesKaj> I still have 3.5.0.26 ...strange 
<ScottK> Might be a good idea if someone looked at updating bespin.
<Riddell> "David Wonderly (david.wonderly) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team" yay Darkwing still loves us
<Darkwing> :D But of course
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> that reminds me
<Quintasan> Riddell: We can't smuggle new packages into raring now?
<yofel> ffe ^^
<Darkwing> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Quintasan> I know we are well past Feature Freeze
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> We are nearing the final beta freeze
<ScottK> Quintasan: New packages are low risk and as long as an archive administrator is available to review, I generally approve them.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I see, I'd like to get PMC 1.0.0 in raring tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.  If you file the FFe and Riddell agrees to do the New, I'll approve it.
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah I was thinking that would be good too
<Riddell> so I'd look on it favourably if you package and test it
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<Quintasan> I have it packaged but can't upload since no keys on laptop
<Riddell> get it to me or anyone else to upload
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> Riddell: Small copyright mumbojumbo caught
 * Riddell learns new Polish word mumbojumbo
<Quintasan> It's not Polish
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: dget -xu https://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/plasma-mediacenter_1.0.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you file a FFe?
<Quintasan> not yet
<Quintasan> I'll try doing it if LP stops timing out on me
<Riddell> Quintasan: LGPL in there too
<Quintasan> I think I covered that
<Riddell> Quintasan: not in the version you just sent me
<Quintasan> ah crap
<Quintasan> I'm dumb
<Quintasan> sorry
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I just removed the whole directory
<Quintasan> @##@#$@#%!#@$@
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/debian.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> Try this
<Quintasan> bug #1159262
<ubottu> bug 1159262 in Ubuntu "FFe: plasma-mediacenter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159262
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm not entirely sure if the double license file was done correctly
<Riddell> Quintasan: looks good
<Quintasan> Brilliant.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Regarding KWin <-> Compiz breakage, do we ship compiz-kde?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I think it's long since disappeared
<Quintasan> Hmm, we don't really care about the removed interface then
<Riddell> Quintasan: boom http://paste.kde.org/704408/
<Quintasan> huh
<shadeslayer> told you
<Quintasan> Riddell: Care to install libqtmultimediakit1 if it's not installed?
<Riddell> Quintasan: same boom
<Quintasan> Weird
<Riddell> libdeclarative-multimedia I'd gues
<Riddell> libdeclarative-multimedia I'd guess
<Quintasan> Let me rebuild here
<Riddell> yep that helps
<Riddell> just a runtime dep
<Quintasan> file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/mediacentercomponents/keyhandler/KeyHandler.qml: File not found 
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> I guess wildcards did not work there for me
<Quintasan> rebuild time
<Riddell> Quintasan: hey this thing is really working now :)
<Riddell> better than last time I tried it
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Quintasan> I just recompiled it
<Quintasan> for some reason I'm not getting thumbnails for videos
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you add that runtime dep on libdeclarative and upload?
<Riddell> Quintasan: not without a FFe
<Quintasan> that brings us to ScottK
<Riddell> oh yes you did file a bug
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-24
<Riddell> ok I'll upload it
<Quintasan> Marvelous I say.
<ScottK> Quintasan: We don't ship it anymore.
<Quintasan> Good.
<Quintasan> At least I find lack of Compiz good.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: users don't
<shadeslayer> some users still want to use compiz with KDE
<shadeslayer> which is weird
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We don't support weird combos
<shadeslayer> and weird users :p
<Quintasan> We don't have to nor do we have resources to do it
<shadeslayer> I agree
<shadeslayer> it's just that I saw some forum posts a week back about thsi
<shadeslayer> *this
<Quintasan> I'd tell them to go to hell with that
 * shadeslayer goes off to make some cereal
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: your name is weird in KTP
<Quintasan> screenshot and fix it
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/PmCQYRI.png
<Quintasan> Encoding?
<Quintasan> I guess
<Quintasan> Michał Zając
<Quintasan> hueheuheue
<Quintasan> I love breaking people's displays with my name
<shadeslayer> probaably
<Quintasan> bug #1154229
<ubottu> bug 1154229 in unity-scope-gdrive (Ubuntu) "[FFE] New Unity Dash" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154229
<Quintasan> OMFG HILLARIOUS
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: report a bug
<shadeslayer> you broke it
<Quintasan> bug #1154229 2132321 times
<Quintasan> splendid
<ubottu> bug 1154229 in unity-scope-gdrive (Ubuntu) "[FFE] New Unity Dash" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154229
<smartboyhw> Someone (MOTU or ubuntu-core-dev) got time to review the nootka package in Bug 1157859?
<ubottu> bug 1157859 in Ubuntu "[FFe][needs-packaging] nootka" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157859
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ping
<soee> good morning
<blaze> it seems that skype was built with older version of qtwebkit
<blaze> cause it crashes with qtwebkit2.3
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<smartboyhw> Hello
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how are you?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sorry busy
<Riddell> about to judge
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ouch then later. I was thinking if someone can upload nootka and you can NEW it (per ScottK's instructions).
<Tm_T> hmh, Konqueror is segfaulting couple times a day
<Tm_T> will try create some debug information from it
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-17
<ahoneybunn> Riddell, ovidiu-florin migrating would be ideal
<ahoneybunn> but I don't think really need it as long as the old articles are archived somewhere
<soee_> :)
<jussi> can someone please check this little bug for me? add the weather thing to systray (right click, system tray settings, Weather forecast). then apply, and right click the weather thing, run the associated application. what happens? 
<valorie> jussi, I get "Malformed URL"
<valorie> I wonder if the company changed their api slightly or something
<valorie> anyway, nighers
<jussi> valorie: as do I, thanks for confirming. Ill try report later tonight after work
<valorie> nighters
<valorie> I just noticed it wasn't working after today's updates, but I've hardly been at the keyboard today
<valorie> thanks for your attention to it!
<jussi> valorie: hrm, mine just started working
<jussi> perhaps their page was down
<valorie> not here....
<valorie> I'll try in the morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer_> morning
<lordievader> Hey shadeslayer_, how are you doing?
<Riddell> hola chicos
<shadeslayer_> good good
<shadeslayer_> afiestas just made me feel at home by pouring water on me xD
 * apachelogger hates writing complicated emails
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: are you a fish?
<apachelogger> Riddell: hello senior
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yes, you've found my secret
<Riddelll> new quassel seems to do the job
<Riddell> jussi: address form on that holvi shop is missing some fields for people with long addresses
<jussi> Riddell: oh? 
<Riddell> offers "Company" where I wanted "Company, Room, Hacker Community, Building"
<jussi> Riddell: can you not just write all that into the one field? 
<jussi> Riddell: Im experimenting with a new shop in anycase, I just need to figure out the payment system stuff
<jussi> I like holvi because it has open budgets and so on. but, its not actually the cheapest in the world
<Riddell> jussi: yeah it's fine, that's the only small problem with it
<Riddell> jussi: want an article on kubuntu.org ?
<jussi> Riddell: please
<jussi> Riddell: they have been going only slowly so far
<jussi> Riddell: emphasise the ladies versions being available
<shadeslayer_> shoot
<shadeslayer_> jussi: should have asked you to ship a couple of them over for the debian mini conf
<shadeslayer_> *debian womens mini conf
<jussi> shadeslayer_: when is it? 
<shadeslayer_> it was this weekend
<jussi> oh :/
<shadeslayer_> already overy
<shadeslayer_> *over
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<jussi> bad typo...
<jussi> :Å
<shadeslayer_> completely slipped my mind
<jussi> :P
<shadeslayer_> yeah :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: how did it go?
<Riddell> any gossip?
<apachelogger> sometimes I really think we should only do LTS releases
<Riddell> it would be easier but it would also kill much of the community aspect I'm pretty sure, people need a nice endpoint to see they've achieved something
<Riddell> and every two years isn't enough for that
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I meant with more focus on delivering newer KDEs
<Riddell> damn, circular dependency
<apachelogger> i.e. retain a stable core but move the user space forward
<Riddell> kdepim-runtime builds on nepomuk-core-runtime which depends on baloo which depends on kdepim-runtime
<apachelogger> lovely
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1253528] Desktop slideshow settings are forgotten (Desktop Settings, Slideshow) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1253528 (by Alex Onic)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1257746] /usr/bin/ksplashqml:11:QObject::setProperty:_start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257746 (by errors.ubuntu.com bug bridge)
<vHanda> Riddell: something wrong?
<apachelogger> ohohoh, shadeslayer_ where are we on the qt sru?
<Riddell> vHanda: I'm just not sure how to split up the packaging
<Riddell> vHanda: although in testing baloo file search in dolphin I'm not convinced it worked, results seem pretty random
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1216743 -> not fixed? -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kte-collaborative
<ubottu> bug 1216743 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kte-collaborative" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216743
<Riddell> vHanda: like this seems wrong http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/baloo.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: doesn't seem to be any sort of package for it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, is there anything I can work on
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you mean?
 * apachelogger wonders why whoopsie-upload-all still explodes Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't http://paste.ubuntu.com/7107705/ prevent http://paste.ubuntu.com/7107706/
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep, doesn't it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I see no ktp-collaborative in the archive, although I don't know what it is maybe it's part of the normal ktp release
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/4d758810-ad71-11e3-921d-e4115b0f8a4a
<apachelogger> Riddell: kte is ktexteditor, I am not sure that is directly tied to ktp
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh and I set it to fix released when it's not
<apachelogger> that's what it looks like anyway :P
<Riddell> "Rejected by Jonathan Riddell: incorrect copyright"
<Riddell> bloody archive admins
<Riddell> sgclark: fancy fixing up kte-collaborative?
<sgclark> Riddell: sure thing, where is it?
<Riddell> sgclark: dget http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kte-collaborative_0.2.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> Riddell: lol
<apachelogger> so, a pattern with the permissionerror seems to be that the installations are very new
<Riddell> sgclark: bug 1216743
<ubottu> bug 1216743 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kte-collaborative" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216743
<apachelogger> which is sort of a given for 14.04, but most of the errors come from installations that are 0days old
<apachelogger> which is a bit suspicious with it being python, but since the script is only run when there is a crash file it probably can't be a caching issue
<apachelogger> to be honest though I'd really like to know why there is a permission error to begin with
<apachelogger> oh perhaps the script is run too soon
<apachelogger> so I guess the error sort of makes  sense
<apachelogger> why it is not caught is a different story though
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7107758/ I cannot reproduce it :'<
<apachelogger> ohohohohoh
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> Riddell: nevermind
<apachelogger> it's a completely different line that is indeed not protected \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: ohohoh?
<apachelogger> it opens the file twice, once 'rb' which we catch, and then 'ab' to update the apport data
<apachelogger> latter is not exception handled in any way
 * apachelogger hates exceptions very much
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1292471] Missing locale notification does not inform about package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1292471 (by Marcin Sągol)
<tigerden> Hello guys, I was directed here by lordievader, and I wish to contribute to kubuntu. Can someone please get me up to speed as to how can I do it? hot 
<tigerden> Ignore hot, mistake. 
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7107847/ I'd like a review for this please
<apachelogger> OSError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d489b8b510e66da626cc598f9d11f52c628b9d16
<apachelogger> oh my
<sgclark> Riddell: only copyright issues that I can find, that sound right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7107878/ one more fix
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I think so
<Riddell> who do I fire qt accessiblity bugs to ? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332166
<ubottu> KDE bug 332166 in general "Krita crashes on export" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<sgclark> Riddell: in that case it is ready, where would you like me to put it?
<Riddell> sgclark: anywhere I can get it to upload
<sgclark> Riddell: in my ubuntu one
<tester56> Riddell: Could you ping me when the packages are ready?
<Riddell> tester56: will ping everyone :)
<apachelogger>   Uploading libkubuntu_14.04ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ^ fixes crash when apt config | cache is broken
<Riddell> vHanda: does kdepim-runtime still need to build with nepomuk if we're using baloo?
<tester56> Riddell: how do you ping all members of the chat? :-)
<Riddell> sgclark: if you want a challenge you could package QxOrm
<Riddell> tester56: we have means, but don't tell the spammers/trolls!
<Riddell> sgclark: bug 1291478
<ubottu> bug 1291478 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qxorm" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291478
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's no testing of nepomuk/baloo in your google docs, can I add one?
<sgclark> Riddell: on it
<Riddell> sgclark: it uses qmake is a notoriously rubbish build system
<Riddell> sgclark: as commented in the bug you'll need to patch it for the build with boost and you can look at the suse package to see what else it needs
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: please add to the workspace case
<apachelogger> that's waiting for expansion anyway
<Riddell> vHanda: ah kdepimlibs no longer wants nepomuk, that helps things, fixing the packaging for that
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do you think of the Test Desktop Search question in https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1aCEQ1LhCcytb9Fyq2ZIFgQyr41YXXO3H4IjJIwTl6jM/edit# ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: those should be individual test cases
<Riddell> apachelogger: doesn't that get very long winded?
<apachelogger> Riddell: for you, not for the user
<apachelogger> Riddell: "File search in Dolphin works"
<apachelogger> I am not even entirely sure how to do that
<apachelogger> the more guidance a test case provides, the easier it is to execute, it doesn't need a novel written about it, but concise steps on how to do the test
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: what's the status of that qt sru? anything I need to do?
 * apachelogger is done with catching up on mail \o/
<apachelogger> that took forever
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you see my highlight about code review
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope, what's it say?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7107878/
<apachelogger> review because I am bad with the python
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes looks good, what was wrong with your original PermissionError fix?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it only covered one open() call
<apachelogger> there's two
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-notification-helper_14.04ubuntu8_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> thx 4 revu
<Riddell> in here? r.add_os_info
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm alergic to single character variable names
<apachelogger> Riddell: tell pitti
<apachelogger> I'd also like to point out that shitty code is the way of the python :P
<Riddell> pitti will give me anaphylactic shock
<apachelogger> so, that solves the top crasher of the last month
<apachelogger> second is qdeclarative
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_!!!!
<apachelogger> we needs a fix
<soee> kded4 uses ~1gb ram is it normal ?
<apachelogger> soee: no
<apachelogger> let me think about how to debug that
<apachelogger> ah well, can't at runtime
<apachelogger> soee: http://kdepepo.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/troubleshooting-kded4-bugs/
<apachelogger> soee: essentially what you want to do is deactivate modules until it stops leaking
<apachelogger> after deactivating you'll need to restart kded4 I think
<apachelogger> it's a pain to debug really
<soee> ah, ok i think this might be somehow related to system suspend, several time when i closed laptop and opened it again system was freezed and i had only like noise on white backgound
<soee> when im working without closing laptop i have no such issues
<apachelogger> yeah, kded modules have a history of leaking memory on suspend
<apachelogger> they still shouldn't do it
<apachelogger> soee: I guess the first step is finding out what exactly causes the leak
<apachelogger> maybe suspend and resume a couple of times
<apachelogger> see if kded usage rises across resumes
<Riddell> apachelogger: how's this now? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1aCEQ1LhCcytb9Fyq2ZIFgQyr41YXXO3H4IjJIwTl6jM/edit#
<apachelogger> Riddell: better, please try to formulate them such that one can answer works/doesntwork though (it makes things easier when parsing the submissions
<apachelogger> other than that perfect IMO
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: ^ you might want to have a look
 * apachelogger pointes out that shadeslayer_ is very much better than apachelogger at writing the test cases
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> good to go then IMO
 * apachelogger wipes responses for 4.13
<apachelogger> oh, kte ftbfs
<apachelogger> much confusing
<apachelogger> also launchpad doesn't like me
 * apachelogger sighs
<Riddell> apachelogger: kte-collaborative I'm hoping is just some confusion in the PPA
<apachelogger> alrighty
 * apachelogger needs to do a muon QA day
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you on beta2?
<tester56> apachelogger: I am having issues with kded crashing etc. after suspend sometimes too ... what about the future of kded in frameworks?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm trying to fix it yes
<apachelogger> tester56: last I checked it is going to remain as it were
<apachelogger> tester56: though given wider adoption of systemd I'd not exclude the option that it will be shot at some point and replaced by standalone processes
<apachelogger> which would certainly be a good thing
<apachelogger> Riddell: moving the card then :P
<tester56> apachelogger: haven't they already decided to use systemd for the startup of plasma?
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks
<tester56> apachelogger: wouldn't this include to replace kded?
<apachelogger> tester56: nope, that's ksmserver
<apachelogger> also currently neither of the two is replaced by systemd, so it's all in the future
<apachelogger> also FWIW kded isn't just using plugins for convenience but also performance reasons, so there's arguments to be made for splitting things up and also for keeping things together
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: uploaded kubuntu-settings with a renamed kickoff upgrade script and your fix
<yofel> *BLINK*
<yofel> why does baloo suddenly have new symbols @_@
<vHanda> like?
<Riddell> it always did in beta 2 I think
<yofel> vHanda: nothing to do with you
<yofel> It's just that suddenly our build shows
<yofel> E: libbaloopim4: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN5Baloo3PIM10EmailQuery13setSearchTypeENS1_6OpTypeE@Base and 2 others
<yofel> which it didn't yesterday
<yofel> Riddell: uhm, what *exactly* did you upload? Because I fixed exactly this ^ in r10 on friday
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: qt sruuuuuuu
<Riddell> yofel: oh sorry that probably just what was on my local hard disk
<yofel> protip: commit, push, then create the package from that. Then this never happens ^^
<Riddell> yofel: I know I know
<Riddell> yofel: merging and uploading
<yofel> thanks :)
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108674/
<Riddell> sgclark: um, lintian is right there, whatever are those files?
<sgclark> Riddell: .inl files, whatever that is
<sgclark> Riddell: nevermind, looks like suse moved into include
<sgclark> will do the same
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> vHanda: review for you https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/116859/
<vHanda> Riddell: you're awesome! :D
<BluesKaj> not going to bother with baloo, since I don't really need it, being a home user and all
<Riddell> vHanda: you might want to double check I committed that right, I'm yet to get to the cherry-pick section of this Git book :)
<jussi> I guess even if this got fixored, it wouldnt make it into 14.04... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312828
<ubottu> KDE bug 312828 in locker-qml "simple locker should allow for custom background" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jussi> shadeslayer_: theres one easy bug for you to fixor :)
<yofel> well, it'll make it if it makes it into 4.13
<jussi> yofel: are you volunteering? 
<jussi> :D
<yofel> uh. no. sorry. I kinda got used to blue :P
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> no probs, Ill just voluntell shadeslayer_ :D
<Peace-> yofel: if i compile base apps and i launch them without install for example dolphin i have a strange behavior for example dolphin doesn't show the konsole part 
<Peace-> someone can explain why ?
<Peace-> i mean 
<Peace-> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/usr/local .. ; make -j9
<Peace-> then i go on build dolphin src and i launch it  with ./dolphin 
<yofel> not suuuure... Could be that it can't load the system parts if the prefix doesn't match, I'm not familiar with the kpart loading code
<Peace-> yofel: mm because i am trying to improve dolphin here with something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHatr2_xHQ
<Peace-> yofel: but like you can see it doesn't work properly :D
<Peace-> but the fact that konsole part doesn't work suggest me that it could not be my fault
<yofel> one of the coders here will have to help you, or #kde-devel. Worst case you could use kdesrc-build to build the rest of kde locally as well, not just baseapps
<Peace-> yofel: thank you
<Peace-> yofel: mah the problem is that using apt-get source dolphin well i cna't compile it :D
<yofel> *SIGH*
<yofel> I need to wipe my kde config I think. My keyboard focus going wild on every notification is seriously annoying
<Peace-> there is some problem with some kubuntu's patch
<yofel> you can always disable the patch in debian/patches/series 
<Peace-> yofel: ah good :D
<Peace-> i was trying to do a usb bootable disk on kubuntu 14.04
<Peace-> i got this
<Peace-> org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.gi._glib.GError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Peace->   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 707, in _message_cb
<Peace->     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<Peace->   File "/usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper", line 235, in Format
<Peace->     block.call_format_sync('vfat', GLib.Variant('a{sv}', {'label': GLib.Variant('s', '')}), None)
<Peace-> gi._glib.GError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/17/plasma-desktopM15357.png
<soee_> Riddell: so b2 ready ?
<Riddell> soee_: mm yes should be
<kfunk> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-scripts_4%3a4.12.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<kfunk>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/svn-clean', which is also in package subversion-tools 1.8.8-1ubuntu3
<kfunk> hmm?
<Riddell> hmm
<kfunk> (trusty)
<Riddell> kfunk: no PPAs?
<kfunk> you
<kfunk> you're asking me odd things! :)
<tester56> Riddell: it should work now, shouldn't it?
<kfunk> my google skills tell me that http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/subversion-tools/filelist and http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/kdesdk-scripts/filelist indeed both have svn-clean in there
<kfunk> in saucy, that was named svn-clean-kde
<kfunk> but oh well, I installed subversion-tools for now 
<soee_> Riddell: upgrade fine
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283820] content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - in... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283820 (by avlas)
<soee> Riddell: the tags seems to work on b2, Dolphin <-> Gwenview
<sgclark> Riddell: having issues with quilt http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109501/
<kdeuser56> Riddell: I still get  baloo : Breaks: kde-runtime (< 4:4.12.80) but 4:4.12.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<kdeuser56> Riddell: I have upgraded kde-runtime to 4.12.90 now, but when I want to install baloo it wants to remove  akregator, amarok, calligra, muon and many other packages that depend on kde-runtime
<kdeuser56> Riddell: it also wants to remove kde-runtime
<yofel> same here, checking
<soee> strabge for me  upgrade went fine b1->b2
<soee> *strange
<yofel> here it's 4.12.3 -> 4.12.90, haven't tried my other notebook that's on .80
<kdeuser56> indeed :) I can't get it to upgrade from 4.12 here
<kdeuser56> yesterday a screwed a whole install and could not get it to work ...
<kdeuser56> i tired to manually hunt down things because i thought i had broken my own system :-)
<kdeuser56> i think it all comes down to baloo not being installable ...
<yofel> it's something between kde-runtime and baloo
<kdeuser56> agree
<lordievader> Here the upgrade b1 -> b2 seemed to work fine too. Haven't had time to actually boot it yet.
<yofel>  kde-runtime : Depends: libgcrypt20 (>= 1.6.1) which is a virtual package.
<yofel> huh...
<kdeuser56> I confirm this
<kdeuser56> yofel strange thing is: using muon, i could upgrade kde-runtime 
<yofel> hm, could be that you actually had that package
<yofel> libgcrypt20:
<yofel> Deleted on 2014-03-15 by Adam Conrad 
<yofel> We don't want this transition in trusty
<yofel> ah well, guess I'll rebuild kde-runtime
<kdeuser56> yofel: I could not install it using "apt-get install kde-runtime" however 
<kdeuser56> yofel: so I am curious how muon did it :D
<yofel> uh, check the logs? ^^
<yofel> no idea otherwise
<kdeuser56> maybe it ignored dependencies without throwing out warning?
<kdeuser56> thats why i hate graphical package managment
<yofel> hardly, dpkg would fail to configure at least
<yofel> rebuild up, should work soon
<kdeuser56> yofel: why doesn't is show anything here: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.90_trusty.html ?
<yofel> that only shows up PUBLISHED sources, which... can take a while
<yofel> s/up//
<kubotu> yofel meant: "that only shows  PUBLISHED sources, which... can take a while"
<kdeuser56> yofel: but normally the build process can be tracked ...
 * yofel wonders whether showing pending sources makes sense
<kdeuser56> ah okay
<yofel> kdeuser56: well, for private PPA's like ninjas, the builds never start before packages are published
<yofel> so you don't actually loose anything
<yofel> the delay is just much longer compared to regular PPAs
<kdeuser56> yofel: Dependency wait: libgcrypt20-dev
<ahoneybunn> awesome http://wheeldesign.blogspot.fr/2014/03/monday-report-7-beach-edition.html
<yofel> saw it, try #3 up
<kdeuser56> yofel: still no success :-(
<yofel> kde-runtime is at ppa3?
<kdeuser56> wait, i am updating the sources once again ...
<yofel> the binaries might not be published yet..
<kdeuser56> yofel: ah wait, no, sorry, thought they should be as the uploading process was finished ...
<kdeuser56> does it wait for the i386 package?
<yofel> no, but the publishing process goes like this:
<yofel> source upload -> source PENDING -> source PUBLISHED -> binaries building -> binaries uploading -> binaries PENDING -> binaries PUBLISHED
<yofel> so it's stuck between the last 2 steps
<kdeuser56> yofel: no good new, I guess :-(
<kdeuser56> *new
<kdeuser56> **news
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> ok, let's see
<yofel> ah damn
<yofel> kde-runtime-data is arch:all, so we'll have to wait on i386
<yofel> seems to be about half done
<Peace-> guys 
<Peace-> i have installed again kubuntu 14.04 but i have the same problem of before 
<Peace-> i can't see video on dolphin 
<Peace-> with phonon backend vlc and gstreamer
<kdeuser56> yofel: damn it failed :-(
<yofel> oh come on
 * yofel throws... things at launchpad
<yofel> retried
<kdeuser56> Peace are you on 4.12?
<Peace-> mmm i am on 4.12.3
<Peace-> just installed fresh kubuntu 12.04
<kdeuser56> Peace, oh then I guess I can't help you
<kdeuser56> can you play the video with dragonplayer?
<kdeuser56> Peace: remember if you switch the phonon-backend, you have to log out and log back in ...
<kdeuser56> Peace, So I would recommend the following: install phonon-vlc, switch backend, logout and log back in and try again
<kdeuser56> Peace, is the fastest strategy, as gstreamer has so many codecs ...
<kdeuser56> maybe a missing codec is the reason (if you are still on gstreamer)
<Peace-> kdeuser56: yes 
<Peace-> i can play with dragon
<kdeuser56> oh then, i guess its a bug ...
<Peace-> i guess so
<Peace-> :D
<kdeuser56> Peace, have really logged out and in again?
<Peace-> kdeuser56: yes
<kdeuser56> okay, then I do not have any ideas ...
<kdeuser56> simply upgrade to latest available version :D
<Peace-> i have 14.04
<Peace-> so 
<Peace-> :d
<Peace-> at this point i will try with archlinux 
<kdeuser56> you just said 12.04?
<Peace-> kdeuser56: :D typo
<kdeuser56> Peace: are you using kde 4.12.3?
<Peace-> yess
<kdeuser56> Peace: strange, it works here
<Peace-> mm
<kdeuser56> what file format is the video?
<Peace-> mp4 h264 codec
<kdeuser56> Peace: would you mind uploading it somewhere, if possible?
<Peace-> let me try to log in with a new user 
<Peace-> mmm kdeuser56 even with new user i can't see the video 
<Peace-> this is strange
<Peace-> kdeuser56: you have 14.04 and dolphin works fine ?
<kdeuser56> yeah
<Peace-> wtf so it's a problem of my installation then
<kdeuser56> not necessarily 
<Peace-> well it's a fresh installation , and even with a new user it does the same stuff
<Peace-> sigh
<kdeuser56> Peace: try another file format 
<Peace-> kdeuser56: i did 
<Peace-> nothing changed
<kdeuser56> try .ogv (ogg)
<kdeuser56> Peace: what happens exactly: do the play buttons show up?
<Peace-> i can hear the sound
<Peace-> but i can't see the video
<kdeuser56> oh I guess thats more complex to solve than no video at all :D
<Peace-> this problem is strange
<kdeuser56> Peace: stick with the stable version if you want to have a stable system :-)
<Peace-> kdeuser56: well it's not a problem for me 
<Peace-> kdeuser56: i was trying to modify dolphin and i got this problem 
<Peace-> i thought i did something  of wrong but then i have installed a fresh new system 
<Peace-> so 
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> i will try the same thing on archlinu x
<Peace-> kdeuser56: ah with ogv works
<kdeuser56> here too, have not tried the others ...
<kdeuser56> becaus i do not have the codecs and can't install atm
<Peace-> kdeuser56: :D
<Peace-> kdeuser56: thank you converting in ogv saved the day
<kdeuser56> yofel: I guess today is no our day and wont get ours :-(
<yofel> . . .
<kdeuser56> yofel: why is there no log file?
<yofel> because launchpad failed for some internal reason
<lordievader> 4.12.90 boots fine here :)
<kdeuser56> yofel: Traceback (most recent call last): File "./kubuntu-ppa-build-status", line 266 ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: I am off now, c ya tomorrow 
<yofel> today's cursed...
<kdeuser56> agree
<kdeuser56> good night
<yofel> nini
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin_ 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-18
<Peace-> Riddell: i am testing in 2 computers with fresh installation of kuubnut 14.04 
<Peace-> i had problems with dragon player and dolphin 
<Peace-> it doesn0't find h264 decoder
<Peace-> qapt ask me to search but doesn't find anything 
<Peace-> asks*
<Peace-> installed kubuntu-restricted-extras but nothing 
<yofel> Peace-: apachelogger is the multimedia expert usually
<Peace-> :) apachelogger pop up!
<Riddell> "Subject: PPA access cancelled for Private PPA for Kubuntu Ninjas" err, what?
<jussi> Riddell: I got that also. guess they killed the ppa
<jussi> or they just don't like kubuntu peoples
<Riddell> jussi: no I got it for all my private PPAs
<tsimpson> I got one for the "Ubuntu Font Family Beta PPA" too, maybe an LP issue
<Riddell> and I can add myself back
<Riddell> mm
<Peace-> yofel: :) with webm it works !! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OQuDUoTHEo
<Peace-> yeaa
<apachelogger> 5https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-March/038150.html
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-March/038150.html
<Peace-> apachelogger: :D
<Peace-> i am really really happy that my  modifications works and it's a bug of ubuntu 
<Peace-> work*
<Peace-> apachelogger: btw i can 't reproduce video on file open window
<Peace-> i have installe kffmpegthumbnailer 
<Peace-> installed
<apachelogger> fails to compute
<Riddell> "kdevelop-python for Python 3: first stable version (1.6.0) released!" we might want to package that
<apachelogger> why?
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kdev-python 1.6.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1294021
<Riddell> apachelogger: for all the python 3 developers who use kdevelop?
<apachelogger> !info kdev-python trusty
<ubottu> kdev-python (source: kdev-python): KDevelop Python Plugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1569 kB, installed size 12075 kB
<apachelogger> Riddell: past feature freeze and wasn't intended to go past feature freeze
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-February/007950.html
<Riddell> feature freeze shmeature freeze :)
<Riddell> we have PPAs for that sort of thing
<apachelogger> ppa works for me :P
<apachelogger> anyway, note that kdev-python is already at 1.6.0
<apachelogger> no clue what the deal with that is
<apachelogger> did shadeslayer_ tell us about the qt sru yesterday?
<apachelogger> I may have forgotten
<apachelogger> over night plasma-desktop somehow managed to catch up to whoopsie-upload-all in crash count in 14.04
<apachelogger> which actually is surprising if you consider that the plasma thing apparently happens a lot and the whoopsie thing actually was depending on very specific timing
<apachelogger> then again, if you add up all qdeclarative crashes you'll probably have like 2.5 times the amount of crashes whoopsie had ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: no he didn't tell me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: qt sru piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<Riddell> bug 1290514 has a saucy patch on it but not precise
<ubottu> bug 1290514 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290514
<Riddell> needs test cases
<Riddell> hmm, no jmux to ask for a test case
<apachelogger> I have no clue what to do with bug 1291526
<ubottu> bug 1291526 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "could not start ksmserver with nvidia-prime at next login" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291526
<apachelogger> though TBH if ksmserver xioerrors that still sounds more like a bug in the x stack more than anything else
<Riddell> mm, I doubt it's anything to dow ith ksmserver rather than with X clients failing generally
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning soee
<Riddell> vHanda: on starting kontact I get "KNotes uses a new storage technology that requires migration of your current KNotes data and configuration"  is that baloo?
<Riddell> or maybe it's just akonadi
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<sgclark> Riddell: the files are in my ubuntu one
<vHanda> Riddell: don't know. You'll have to ask Laurent
<Riddell> vHanda: just been testing baloo and upgrades from 4.12, all works well except filename search in dolphin, do you know of any problems in that area?
<vHanda> yes, you'll have to try again with beta 3
<Riddell> vHanda: ah, known problem? do you have a bug number?
<vHanda> Just this - https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/116837/
<Riddell> vHanda: lovely thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1291899 updated
<ubottu> bug 1291899 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze exception for KDE SC 4.13" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291899
<soee> someone might take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/7113846/ ?
<Riddell> soee: pastebin `apt-cache policy kalarm` ?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7113891/
<Riddell> soee: you might need my new access details to kubuntu-ninjas, it changed today
<Riddell> msg'ed
<soee> ah, so the old one might be removed
<Riddell> yes
<soee> Riddell: worked, thank you
<BluesKaj> yup, W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  HttpError401
<BluesKaj> dump the ninjas ppa?
<apachelogger> mhhhh, we are supposed to do a bug hunt
<apachelogger> oh my
<soee> for me it doest helpe BluesKaj (to install kalarm) i had to use the new one from Riddell
<jarkko> i got today updates, but it also wants to install some kernel files (kernel that i dont use). and later it wants to remove those files sudo apt-get autoremove...this has happened so many times already...why it wants to instlal those kernel files?
<soee> jarkko: becuse they are new :)
<jarkko> ?
<apachelogger> new is always better
<soee> jarkko: i think it wants to install new kernel version and informs you that previous one might be removed
<jarkko> no
<jarkko> i have 3.13.6
<jarkko> and this is 3.8 series
 * BluesKaj comments the ninja ppa
<jarkko> it's not updating the kernel itself
<apachelogger> we don't have 3.8 kernels in trusty, neither do we have 3.13.6 kernels in trusty, so it's probably ppa stuff
<jarkko> actually i might have saidd it wrong...it seems the kernel is 3.13-0-18 or something like that
<jarkko> i have manually installed 3.13.6
<apachelogger> that makes more sense
<apachelogger> jarkko: remove linux-image-generic I think
<apachelogger> (also using foreign kernels is le dangerous)
<jarkko> foreign?
<jarkko> i use ubuntu ppa
<jarkko> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jarkko>   linux-headers-3.13.0-17 linux-headers-3.13.0-17-generic
<sgclark> Riddell: I am also getting Http404 error ninja ppa
<jarkko> so i quess the installed version was 3.13.0.18
<jarkko> http://pastebin.com/BHLakxHb
<BluesKaj> jarkko, yeah 3.13.0-18-generic
<jarkko> there is no 3.13.0-18 entry
<jarkko> so why it wants to install 3.13.0-8 files? if i have newer kernel already available?
<apachelogger> because it's not an official kernel and you did not remove the packages that pull in an official kernel
<apachelogger> also support in #kubuntu or #ubuntu please
<BluesKaj> so is that particular ninja ppa that I posted above no longer valid or what ?
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: ask Riddell nicely to give you a new url
 * BluesKaj asks Riddell politely for the new ninja ppa/url
 * sgclark also asks Riddell politely for a new ninja ppa/url
<apachelogger> agateau_: button resizing in OEM mode working as expected \o/ https://trello.com/c/0ls4KLRB
<Quintasan> >Launchpad: cancellation of archive access
<Quintasan> What did just happen here
<agateau_> apachelogger: yay \o/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ur being kicked out for being lazy
<Quintasan> I see.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: launchpad is broken or something
<Riddell> sgclark: "Patch boostfix.diff can be reverse-applied" it somehow got applied without quilt knowing about it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: all private ppas were cancelled somehow
<Quintasan> Uh I see.
<Riddell> sgclark: run `patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/boostfix.diff`
<Riddell> sgclark: then you can quilt push  successfully
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, membership anyway, so you just need to request a new key
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: "--with dkms"  you don't need that, that's for linux kernel moduels
<sgclark> ok
<Quintasan> apachelogger: The repo is back up?
<Riddell> sgclark: and in debian/rules you have dh_install twice, you can remove the one without --list-missing as the second one will do the same thing
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the repo never was gone, your private ppa access keyes were canceled
<Riddell> Quintasan: I can add you back
<Quintasan> Riddell: I did add myself back in the Manage access page but no new keys
<Riddell> oh you're back in already, clever you
<Quintasan> well, lunchpad just gave me keys
<Riddell> Quintasan: see https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archivesubscriptions
<Quintasan> That reminds me - it's way past lunch and I had nothing
<Riddell> with your username
<Quintasan> Yup, it's up
<Riddell> Quintasan: I made some fresh hummous yesterday, you should try that
<Quintasan> Thanks Riddell
<Quintasan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummus ?
<Riddell> that's the stuff, freshly made it's lovely
<Quintasan> You eat alone or you put some stuff into it?
<Quintasan> Or put that over some other food?
<Quintasan> aa
<Quintasan> It's a dip
<Quintasan> Gotta try it.
<Quintasan> Though it's probably fastfood today since I'm at uni till late
<Riddell> nice on toast with some pesto and almonds
<apachelogger> did I mention, the trello says that beta3 tagging is tomorrow :O
<apachelogger> it appears we are a bit behind the kde
<apachelogger> btw, maybe it's vbox but ever so often ubiquity fails to detect intartubes access
<apachelogger> I am not quite sure what to make of it
<Riddell> I've never seen hat
<Riddell> I've never seen that
<sgclark> Riddell: patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/boostfix.diff did nothing, still errors :( this makes no sense
<Riddell> sgclark: even if you download the files from your ubuntu one share?
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh was working with mine, will grab those
<Peace-> yesterday i had a crash of installer 
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> daily build
<sgclark> Riddell: yes still same error with those files. I wonder if I am somehow broken
<sgclark> Riddell: I figured it out
<apachelogger> now libreoffice-math is cluttering the menu
<apachelogger> in the name of darth vader, what is it with people making shitty desktop files
 * apachelogger silently cries in corner
<BluesKaj> I doesn't know why I keep libreoffice, never use it
<BluesKaj> don't
<sgclark> Riddell: should I be building this with qt4 or qt5?
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm, good question
<Riddell> sgclark: it's for plasma media centre which is qt4 so I guess start with qt 4
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: but for bonus points you could make a separate qt5 package :)
<sgclark> Riddell: will do :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: my computer is broken
<shadeslayer_> trying to get it fixed
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> stop spilling coffee over the hardware :P
 * apachelogger proudly points out that he hasn't had a coffee incident in over 3 years xD
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: nah, gpu is broken
<shadeslayer_> laptop heats just a little bit and screen goes bonkers
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: do you have a precise patch for bug 1290514 or need me to do it?
<ubottu> bug 1290514 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290514
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: do you have a test case for that accessibility problem?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: my bug is well documented, jmux's isn't
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: mh, intel onboard graphics ftw
 * apachelogger points out that the accesibility problem has slightly higher priority
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: where are we on that?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: waiting for paperwork on LO4 bug
<shadeslayer_> also
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i thought i uploaded precise
<shadeslayer_> if not, please go ahead and do that
<shadeslayer_> since i need to setup the spare machine
<apachelogger> I feel they should be handled seperately
<apachelogger> if verifiction of one patch causes failure the other will be blocked as well
<sgclark> Riddell: qxorm is ready for you in my ubuntu one
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/a71c92cf2e3940f3b2a897671c4255315e72e690
<apachelogger> I do wonder what the problem is
<apachelogger> are we using apt-pkg incorectly, or is the deb broken, or is apt-pkg bugged
<Riddell> surely manchicken will know all
<apachelogger> I don't think he's looked at that particular part of madness yet ^^
<apachelogger> it's pretty isolated from the rest of the lib
<apachelogger> ohm
 * apachelogger can't find the function in question in apt
<apachelogger> I am just really very bad at grepping
<apachelogger> apt has really terrible code
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> apt problem, sort of
<apachelogger> it expects the path to have a file extension and then tries to fetch a substring of that
<apachelogger> if the path doesn't have one that causes an out of range exception because the extension length may be 0 for example
<mamarley> I am getting an HTTP 401 for the Kubuntu Ninjas PPA.
<Riddell> mamarley: you'll need a new password
<Riddell> mamarley: for which you'll need to promis to fill in the testing form
 * mamarley promises.
<manchicken> What will I know?
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7114834/
<Riddell> sgclark: lintian's not wrong there but since you have good reason to change it it's fine to override
<sgclark> ok
 * manchicken can't open that errors document…
<apachelogger> manchicken: fixed :P
<manchicken> Yay.
<apachelogger> manchicken: for the errors you need to sign an agreement saying that you won't do evil things with the data
<manchicken> No promises.
<apachelogger> seeing as the data is automagically transmitted without user tempering that seems fair ;)
<apachelogger> manchicken: are the fixes in master good for release?
<manchicken> As far as I know.
<apachelogger> if so I am batch exporting everything to the package to safe us from having to roll a tarball ^^
<manchicken> They don't fix the LANG settings bug, but the duplicate sources bug has been fixed.
<apachelogger> it's a start :)
<manchicken> Indeed.
<manchicken> And from what I understand, that bug you submitted was an existing bug.
<apachelogger> the debfile thing, yeah
<apachelogger> or maybe not, it's really a bug in apt-pkg if you ask me
<apachelogger> libraries should not ever throw exceptions, but I reckon most of the world outside qt will disagree with me on that
<apachelogger>   Uploading libqapt_2.1.70-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ^ batch export of master changes
<apachelogger> that makes qapt-deb-installer pretty much crash free it seems
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you haven't landed the a11y fix in trusty yet?
<sgclark> Riddell: did you grab the qt4 version already? the qt5 still has the same filenames
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i did
 * apachelogger wonders why the crash is not marked deprecated
<Riddell> sgclark: not yet I'm afraid
<sgclark> Riddell: ping me when you are ready for qt5 :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: nevermind, error tracks the crashes against plasma-desktop so until its version changes it won't be able to detect the fixery
<apachelogger> on a related note
<apachelogger> yofel: 4:4.11.6+git20140308+bzr48768+pkg866~ubuntu14.04.1
<apachelogger> yofel: didn't you deactivate/delete the daily builds?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: seems ubuntu4 indeed has stopped all the qdeclarativeitem crashes \o/
<apachelogger> don't see any submissions with that version anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer_: I propose the council sends a free shirt to the dude who came up with the fix
<shadeslayer_> +1 from my side
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283820] content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - in... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283820 (by avlas)
<ahoneybun_> Riddell, apachelogger can you throw me a list of packages I need for full support for any lang? ex. like for just the danish lang? I wish to test the User Docs in 14.04
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: systemsettings -> regional stuff -> change language to whatever -> will install everything -> logout -> login -> everything should be in that language
<ahoneybun_> apachelogger, thanks
<ahoneybun_> going to test now
<ahoneybun_> does not install it
<ahoneybun_> doing it though konsole
<ahoneybun_> apachelogger, the current problem is that khelpcenter is looking in the wrong directory for the lang file for the user docs
<yofel> apachelogger: I thought I did, obviously I didn't completely :S
<yofel> I'll get rid of them tomorrow
<kdeuser56> how are tags in kmail handled now? are they using xattr for pop3 mail?
 * yofel added himself back to ninjas
<yofel> come to think of it... "You can grant access to people or teams to install software from your PPA."
<yofel> Riddell: couldn't we just add people there instead of sharing our keys?
<kdeuser56> yofel: are you on 4.13?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> .90 that is
<kdeuser56> yofel: can you reproduce the following: give two folders the same tag and then click the tag in one of theme in the right side panel... this does not query anything ...
<kdeuser56> *them
<kdeuser56> yofel: If I remember correctly clicking the tag would query all folders/file of the same tag ...
<yofel> now you ask me something as I've never actually really used nepomuk for anything bug email indexing. I'll check in a bit though
<yofel> *but
<kdeuser56> yofel: Finally I will make use of all the tag/comment stuff, as I the xattr solution is more reliable...
<kdeuser56> so I wont loose all my metadata again with an upgrade
<yofel> if you enable it sure, we won't be testing though as xattr is disabled distribution wide by default (IIRC)
<yofel> *testing it
<kdeuser56> yofel: how can that be? xattr works here, although I never specifically enabled them ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: using btrfs though ...
<yofel> I might be wrong then, not sure. I'll have to verify what's ext4 set to
<kdeuser56> yofel: so you changed the login process for the private ppa?
<yofel> ok nvm, xattr seems to work fine with ext4
<yofel> I stand corrected
<kdeuser56> yofel: I cannot access the ninjas ppa anymore
<yofel> kdeuser56: well, launchpad admins did a private ppa membership cleanup and caused some collateral damage
<kdeuser56> yofel: ah okay
<kdeuser56> yofel: in a bad situation ... I was just about to install some missing debug package for some akonadi crashes :-(
<yofel> I can give you a new key as I'm looking up my new one anyway right now
<kdeuser56> yofel: would be coold :-)
<kdeuser56> yofel: can you reproduce the quering problem?
<kdeuser56> yofel: another thing i noticed: the advanced file search in dolphin is broken for ratings ..., no matter which rating I select, all files are shown
<kdeuser56> does anyone here know how to handle apt-get correctly from shellscripts? The process seems to return quite often, e.g. after finishing download, after finishing extracting etc. so if I list some apt-get commands after each other, only half of them get executed ...
<kdeuser56> this makes my life really hard, as I run automated scripts that should install me debug packages, that a parse through a for loop, but in the end there are many missing ones ... recking shows the got parsed though ...
<maco> kdeuser56: do you know you can install many packages on one line?
<kdeuser56> maco: of course, but this is no option when using a for loop ...
<kdeuser56> maco: and that has one big disadvantage: if one package is not installable, the whole process fails ...
<maco> i dont think ive ever used apt-get in a for-loop, but i guess what i'd do instead is use the for loop to build a list, then pass that to apt-get
<kdeuser56> maco, as I said, has the disadvantage of failing if one package is not installable
<maco> oh right it doesnt skip
<maco> dpkg --set-selections does skip though
<yofel> kdeuser56: apt-get shouldn't really return anything until a package is installed
<yofel> if anything it asks you a lot of questions
<maco> (im trying to think of how i've replicated package lists across rebaselines)
<kdeuser56> yofel: but somehow it does not work, it always leaves out packages that are for sure specifiedi in the commands and are installable ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: and if I am not mistaken apt returns something after finishing downloading packages ... that might be the reason ...
<kdeuser56> is the only rational argument that would explain the siutation: apt-get finished downloading, while the script already passes the next command, but apt-get is not ready yet, so it fails, while the other process finishes
<yofel> you can never run apt-get in parallel, but it shouldn't wait after downloading
<yofel> unless something failed to download
<kdeuser56> yofel: i know i cannot run it in parallel, but the script could already pass another command, although apt-get is still locked ...
<kdeuser56> the passed command would simply fail ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: In theory I should be able to remove nepomuk-core-runtime right?
<yofel> not really, at least not right now
<yofel> Riddell: did we have a consens on completely removing nepomuk?
<kdeuser56> yofel: it does not work, E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<kdeuser56> yofel, has to do with kde-runtime 
<kdeuser56> yofel: could nepomuk-core-runtime  and nepomuk-core-data become optional dependencies of kde-runtime ?
<kdeuser56> yofel: and making a hard dependency on nepomuk only for applications not ported to baloo yet, like digikam? 
<yofel> kde-runtime has the KCM, so either we remove it completely or not at all
<kdeuser56> yofel: ah damn, right :-(
<shadeslayer_> yay -.-
<shadeslayer_> apparently my issue is well documented
<shadeslayer_> so its not a single instance of the logic board being faulty
<shadeslayer_> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4766577?start=0&tstart=0
<shadeslayer_> yofel: can you do me a favor?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: plz update kdeconnect
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: see /usr/share/language-selector/data/pkg_depends search for :da:
<Riddell> yofel: no consensus against removing it, why would we keep it?  PMC is the only thing left using it and I doubt it's worth the resources for something that isn't installed by default
<yofel> ok, I'll remove it from kde-runtime then, that never got done
<yofel> do you know what else needs removing? Does it have to be running for the migrator?
<Riddell> no it doesn't, and the migrator switches it off in the config
<yofel> ack
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1290514] LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1290514 (by Jan-Marek Glogowski)
<Riddell> ScottK: ping, don't forget bug 1291899
<ubottu> bug 1291899 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze exception for KDE SC 4.13" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291899
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-19
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you answer my questions?
<ScottK> Riddell: I see you did.  Approved.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jmux> Riddell: I just requested a new review of my testcase patch. Had been in Qt-Gerrit for 6 days... I'll be on holiday from next week until 25.5. with limited internet access.
<jmux> Riddell: Is there a "list of bullet points", which I can use to describe the impact, test case and regression potential for the qt4 bug?
<jmux> Riddell: Should I add my analysis to the bug report?
<Riddell> jmux: "it'll cause a crash always/sometimes/rarely" would be the impact
<Riddell> jmux: "you can cause the crash by doing ..., after the patch this will no longer crash" is 
<Riddell> jmux: "this patch is a work of perfection and will cause no issues because it is fully covered by test cases" is regression potential
<jussi> jmux: cripes, nice long holiday. enjoy!
<Riddell> yay, bug 1291899 approved, up goes 4.13!
<ubottu> bug 1291899 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze exception for KDE SC 4.13" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291899
<jmux> Riddell: Ok - a first proposal http://paste.debian.net/88514/. I'm in a longer meeting now, so don't expect any replies in the next hours. I'll read the backlog.
<jussi> baloo is such a strangely named piece of SW. it feels.... unfinished :D
<Riddell> jussi: just because of the name?
<Riddell> (which isn't user visible)
<vHanda> jussi: could you please elaborate?
<jussi> yes, just the name
<vHanda> phew, okay :)
<jussi> thts why I sid strangely named
<Riddell> jussi: compared to nepomuk it offers the bare necessities of desktop search :)
<Riddell> ScottK: ubuntu-sru love needed on bug 1290514
<ubottu> bug 1290514 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290514
<Riddell> jmux: thanks, added those to the bug and now it need approved by the stable release update team, then it can go into -proposed where we need to test it then a week later it can go into -updates
<yofel> can we include the kdnssd rename in our FFe now that 4.13 was uploaded?
<Riddell> yofel: it hasn't been uploaded yet, what's changed?
<Riddell> 4.13 FFe includes everything until 4.13 gets released in my opinion
<yofel> well, as albert said on packagers, kdnssd will have a new tarball name probably now that the repo was renamed
<yofel> should be a trivial replacement though
<Riddell> hmm didn't realise that covered 4.13 too but yeah that should be fine
<BluesKaj> "Morning
<Mamarok> there we go again, Plasma desktop has everything completely black with the latest kernel, previous one works
<Mamarok> I only see the windows border and the plasma panel, everything else is black
<Mamarok> including the windows content
<Mamarok> the kernel with problem si 3.13.0-17, 64 bit system
<Mamarok> is*
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, use xrender and native for composting and Qt, that might help
<Mamarok> why do I have to change that when it worked before? That makes no sense, and it depends on the kernel
<Mamarok> and I made a typo, the one that doesn't work is the -18
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, i haven't tried to analyze , but it looks like it's a kde problem
<BluesKaj> or kwin even
 * yofel has that on his notebook sometimes, resetting the compositing usually helps
<yofel> I blame nvidia usually
<BluesKaj> yofel, I had the same symptoms on this intel gpu, no nvidia here, aamof my old desktop runs nvidia gpu and doesn't have the same blanking/black problems on 14 04
<BluesKaj> as this laptop
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1290514] LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1290514 (by Jan-Marek Glogowski)
<Riddell> shadeslayer_! how's the GPU?
<shadeslayer_> still broken
<shadeslayer_> though I have the spare machine setup
<Riddell> :(
<shadeslayer_> I'm expecting a call from Apple at 3
<shadeslayer_> and turns out many other people have the same issue
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://appleinsider.com/articles/14/01/16/owners-of-late-2011-macbook-pros-report-critical-gpu-failures-system-crashes
<Riddell> boom
<shadeslayer_> I'm press harder for a replacement now
<shadeslayer_> instead of a repair
<shadeslayer_> since a repair will probably only paper over the problem
<ScottK> Aren't you glad you paid extra for high quality hardware.
<yofel> shadeslayer_: my condolences for the gpu :P
<yofel> do you still need kdeconnect btw.? I didn't get to it yesterday? 
<shadeslayer_> well, I'll be glad if they replace the machine with a new one :P
<shadeslayer_> yofel: it's alright, I can do it now that I have my gpg keys on this machine
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer_> it's annoying how this is pretty much the exact same issue as my Dell, GPU failiure
 * Riddell hugs his thinkpad
<yofel> FWIW, my old R61 did get its GPU replaced once, so that seems to be a general issue :S
<shadeslayer_> hm
<shadeslayer_> this desktop seems to have corruption too
<shadeslayer_> yay
<shadeslayer_> <- GPU breaker
<yofel> you should get a job as hardware tester :P
<shadeslayer_> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/19/plasma-desktopkh2108.png
<shadeslayer_> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/19/plasma-desktopUR2108.png
<BluesKaj> still
<BluesKaj> here :)
<yofel> shadeslayer_: if that's a screenshot then that's not the GPU..
<shadeslayer_> mhmm
<shadeslayer_> mesa bug
<apachelogger> poor mesa
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: also you keep having GPU issues because you keep buying laptops with dedicated GPUs
 * apachelogger did that exactly once
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: debian seems to have ported to eigen 3 by adding a patch to each app which uses it and sending none upstream
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't all laptops have dedicated GPUs?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I mean the opposite of onboard gpus, whatever one calls that
<Riddell> do I make a trello card for 14.04 to send debian's eigen 3 patches upstream?
<ScottK> I'd ask first why they didn't upstream them.  Who did the patches?
<Riddell> ScottK: ah no I'm being unfair, they're on reviewboard, I was looking at bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/116611/ for calligra
<ScottK> Ah.   That's better.
<Riddell> still under discussion
<apachelogger> Riddell: you tell debian to sned debian's patches upstream I say
<Riddell> kalzium is up https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/116638/
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, what I actually meant was gpus that require dedicated cooling xD
<apachelogger> all laptop gpus are onboard I think ^^
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: they are
<shadeslayer_> so, Apple is going to replace the logic board one more time
<shadeslayer_> then they'll replace the laptop
<apachelogger> > Ubuntu Now Runs Well On The MacBook Air, Beats OS X In Graphics
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you should have gotten a macbook air
<apachelogger> that also has the sane kind of gpu :P
<shadeslayer_> heh
<Riddell> 15:01 < maxy> Riddell: If you have the time go ahead and push them (ideally marking the patches as forwarded)
<Riddell> eigen 3 patches for the upstreaming
<Riddell> apachelogger: does that deserve a trello card?
<ScottK> Based on the calligra review board, there's some testing needed too.
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you want to work on that
<apachelogger> anything you want to track progress on or be reminded of doing is worth a card ;)
<yofel> vHanda: does baloo require the same amount of inotify watches as nepomuk?
<vHanda> yes
<yofel> k
<yofel> vHanda: do nepomuk-core and nepomuk-widgets still provide something useful when nepomuk is removed from kde-runtime? (i.e. can I drop them from the dependencies of the other packages)
<Riddell> yofel: we still need nepomuk-core for the baloo migrator at least
<yofel> nepomuk-core-runtime as well? I want to drop that from kde-runtime, so if baloo needs it it should depend on it
<Riddell> /usr/bin/nepomukmigrator
<Riddell> is in need nepomuk-core for the baloo migrator at least
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> it's in nepomuk-core-runtime
<Riddell> although it can be moved if we want
<yofel> ok
<yofel> nah, it's fine if it's there
<Riddell> but nothing needs to depend on it
<Riddell> except PMC
<yofel> so I can e.g. remove "Build-Depends: libnepomukwidgets-dev, nepomuk-core-dev" from kdepim and kde-baseapps?
<Riddell> yeah I think so
<ScottK> bad Riddell for not updating bzr when he updated quassel (fixed it for you).
<jussi> Riddell: still about? 
<Riddell> jussi: yo
<kdeuser56> feedback about 4.13 so far: I would vote for shipping it
<kdeuser56> Broken features: querying ratings in dolphin advanced search
<kdeuser56> quering tags in dolphin sidepanel (by clicking on the tag)
<kdeuser56> timeline... (I am not sure exactly what it does ... but its not correct in my case)
<kdeuser56> if you go to tags:// you get a very weird overview of the tags ... a tag has all other tags in his subcategory ..., folders shown under each tag are not entirely correct ... 
<kdeuser56> xattr information is correct though in all cases ...
<kdeuser56> so the semantic features accessible from dolphin would definitely need some love ... 
<kdeuser56> the performance is amazing though ...
<kdeuser56> Riddell: do you have an idea when I can reach vHanda on IRC (to which time UTC?)
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin_ 
<Riddell> hmm circular dependencies in the compiling, I thought I'd fixed those, maybe I forgot to push them
<Riddell> kdepimlibs shouldn't depend on nepomuk
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yofel>  kalgebra : Depends: libanalitzagui5abi1 (>= 4:4.12.80) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel>             Depends: libanalitzaplot5abi1 (>= 4:4.12.80) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> :(
<yofel> I can't exactly make a transitional package for libanalitzaplot5...
<yofel> any ideas?
<Riddell> yofel: why can't you?
<yofel> wouldn't that like... defeat the point?
<yofel> of the whole ABI changing I mean
<yofel> then again...
<yofel> kalgebra seems to be the only thing that actually uses it
<Riddell> yofel: why doesn't kalgebra want to install for you?  installs fine here
<yofel> I was trying to upgrade my other notebook from 4.12.3 to .90, and that wanted to remove kalgebra on upgrade
<Riddell> yofel: using PPA or main archive?
<yofel> because that needs libanalitzaplot5abi1, which needs analitza-common, which breaks libanalitzaplot5
<Riddell> I think it's just not transitioned into the ubuntu archive yet, still bits in -proposed
<Riddell> I'm installing from PPA
<yofel> I have the ppa enabled, so that's no the issue
<yofel> If I explicitely install libanlitzaplot5abi1 it works
<yofel> apt-get just really doesn't want to remove libanalitzaplot5 for some reason
<Riddell> did you explicitly install libanalitzaplot5 at some point?
<yofel> hm, let me check
<yofel> Riddell: seems like I did, nevermind -.-
<yofel> apt-get could really use some more information when debugging :/
 * tsdgeos distupgrades and ends up with half 4.12.3 and half 4.12.90
<tsdgeos> this is going to be fun :D
<Riddell> tsdgeos: still only half way there I'm afraid :)
<Riddell> mostly due to okular having different symbols on arm, so you've only yourself to blame :)
<mzanetti> hey, since a few days kwin is really slow here when running with desktop effects and I have artifacts like this all over: http://i.imgur.com/Lh672bj.png
<mzanetti> I don't think its kde's fault but rather some underlaying system stuff not matching
<mzanetti> maybe someone here had the same and know how to fix it?
<mzanetti> everything at least "looks" set up correctly to me.
<mzanetti> this is 14.04 btw
<mzanetti> it happened before 4.12.90 was pushed and upgrading to 4.12.90 did not fix it
<yofel> that looks really like something shadeslayer_ had yesterday..
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ping, tomahawk is broken!
<apachelogger> still?
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomahawk/+bug/1287163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1287163 in tomahawk (Ubuntu) "tomahawk 0.7 plugin loading broken" [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> says there is a fix in trusty-proposed
<apachelogger> > out of date on i386: tomahawk, tomahawk-dbg (from 0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu1)
<apachelogger> > out of date on armhf: tomahawk, tomahawk-dbg (from 0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu1) 
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> ftbfs on !amd64
<apachelogger> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtomahawklib.so.0.7.0': No such file or directory
<apachelogger> oh lol
<apachelogger> xD
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomahawk/+bug/1295069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295069 in tomahawk (Ubuntu) "recent upload FTBFS" [High,Triaged]
<Riddell> and thus my ping to shadeslayer_ 
<Riddell> mzanetti: I guess we don't know, sounds like an X problem I'm afraid
<yofel> he's probably still asleep though ^^
<Riddell> too many late nights out partying
<mzanetti> Riddell: yeah... think so too. just hoped it would be some common thing these days and someone knows about it.
<yofel> that's why I hoped shadeslayer_ was awake as he had http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/19/plasma-desktopUR2108.png yesterday
<apachelogger> mzanetti: #ubuntu-x might know something
<mzanetti> too many ubuntu channels I don't know of :D
<apachelogger> tell me about it, I usually end up googling whether there's an IRC channel :O
 * apachelogger wonders if it is really thursday already
<apachelogger> kubotu: date
<apachelogger> kubotu: you are no help today
<yofel> hm, so even if I do a plain saucy-trusty upgrade it wants to remove kalgebra :(
 * apachelogger looks at whiteboard and cringes
<apachelogger> yofel: do we know why?
<yofel> guess I'll make a transitional package after all unless someone has a better idea
<apachelogger> transitional packages are the best idea :P
<yofel> apachelogger: kalgebra needs libanalitzaplot5abi1 which needs analiza-common (new) which breaks libanalitzaplot5
<apachelogger> and there's no libanalitzaplot5abi1?
<yofel> apt keeps anlitza-common uninstalled rather than uninstall libanalitzaplot5
<yofel> there is, apt is just against installing it
<jmux> Riddell: Yesterday I ask Thiago on #qt-labs for a review of Qt patch. Got no reply...
<jmux> asked
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have a -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes log?
<apachelogger> mind you, I think transitional packages are the way to go anyway, I am purely interestsed for scientific reasons ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7124610/
<apachelogger> Broken libanalitzagui5:amd64 Depends on libanalitzaplot5 [ amd64 ] < 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 -> 4:4.12.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 > ( universe/libs ) (>= 4:4.12.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1)
<apachelogger> :O
<yofel> that's ok, libanalitzagui5abi1 depends on libanalitzaplot5abi1
<apachelogger> yes, but that is the problem I think
<yofel> how? both libs are only used by kalgebra and cantor-backend-kalgebra, their new versions depend on the new libs, so apt *should* replace the libs, which it doesn't but instead wants to remove kalgebra and cantor-backend-kalgebra on upgrade
<yofel> problem is that libanalitzaplot5 contains data files, so I went the debian way and added analitza-common for those, which now conflicts with libanalitzaplot5
<yofel> but I don't get why apt has a problem with that
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, cantor also plays into it?
<Riddell> cantrol, kalgebra and analitza all got accepted into -release
<yofel> Reverse Depends:
<yofel>   kalgebra
<yofel>   cantor-backend-kalgebra
<yofel>   libanalitza-dev
<yofel>   libanalitza-dbg
<yofel>   kalgebramobile
<yofel>   kalgebra
<yofel>   cantor-backend-kalgebra
<yofel> for libanalitzagui5
<apachelogger> well yeah, but it does not effect the log you pasted, does it
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7124673/ if you want cantor added
<apachelogger> the problem is that plot is a hard dependency (i.e. has a strict version requirement) on two levels of the graph, once at the gui->plot && gui-> common level and once at the algebra->plot && algebra->gui level
<apachelogger> and apt always looks at one level at a time
<yofel> :(
<apachelogger> that's the two reinstation passes you see in the first log
<apachelogger> it tries to upgrade libanalitzagui5, considers bumping the other lib packages up, but fails because because kalgebra still needs them
<apachelogger> so it moves up a level, tries to upgrade kalebra, that's the second resoltuion pass at line 38
<yofel> guess I'll add a transitional package then, that'll unblock it
<apachelogger> it again considers all three lib packages to get upgraded, it fails this time becuase gui has a dependency on plot as well (in the lower level of the graph as it were), so common cannot be upgraded because that would need to remove plot and that would break gui because that depends on plot
<apachelogger> in general it would seem very trivial but it's not for the resolution algorithm in use
<yofel> fun
<yofel> in any case
<apachelogger> because the dependencies here span across two levels
 * yofel -> lunch
<apachelogger> yofel: enjoy
<apachelogger> if only gui depped on plot, but not algebra the upgrade would work
<apachelogger> if only algebra depped on plot, but not gui it would also work
<apachelogger> having both depend on plot blocks upgrading both levels xD
<apachelogger> ^ that's why most of the time one needs a transitional package
<Riddell> that's why data files shouldn't go in with library files
<Riddell> which we probably do for KF5 in some places 
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> we should really clean that up and go with libfoo-data, not like it adds much overhead
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you check this tar is sane? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/oxygen-fonts-0.4.tar.xz
<apachelogger> Riddell: looks good
<yofel> so, how does one tag a file in kde? I thought I would look at baloo a bit, but I get none recently accessed files, searching for documents,images,audio,videos is always empty and tags:/ shows nothing
<Riddell> yofel: I use dolphin, how would you expect to use it?
<sgclark> Riddell: is there anything I can work on?
<yofel> well yeah, but if I have dolphin open, what do I do? Because I'm obviously doing *something* wrong
<jussi> yofel: open dolphin, highlight the file, on right sidebar comes a link "add tag"
<yofel> jussi: oh right, I totally forgot that I removed the details view :D
<yofel> that'll help
<Riddell> sgclark: check what's not compiled in 4.12.90? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<yofel> kdeplasma-addons needs a .install.ppc64el to migrate
<sgclark> Riddell: kget looks easy enough will start with that
<sgclark> Riddell: are you ready for the qxorm-qt5?
<yofel> how the hell did kget build in ninjas...
 * apachelogger wonders whats with all the muon bugs on lunchpad :O
<sgclark> yofel: is it not suppose to be on list? should I not work on it?
<yofel> sgclark: nah, please fix it if you can
<sgclark> yofel: ok will do
<Riddell> sgclark: you could also push the debian patches to move eigen2 support to eigen3 upstream
<Riddell> sgclark: no sorry not got to it, will do soon, is it in your ubuntu one?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes ubuntu one
<sgclark> Riddell: what patches? are they in the packages?
<Riddell> sgclark: they're in the patches in debian
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, just to clarify, put them on reviewboard?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<Riddell> sgclark: find the patches at  reverse-depends -b libeigen2-dev
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<Riddell> no find the packages at reverse-depends -b libeigen2-dev
<Riddell> then get the debian package from packages.debian.org
<Riddell> then put patch on reviewboard
<Riddell> unless it's already on reviewboard which i think it is for calligra and maybe 1 other I don't remember
<Riddell> 12:42 < cjwatson> Riddell: It looks like calligra and korundum need to be rebuilt against libokularcore3abi1
<Riddell> 12:42 < cjwatson> looking at blockages in -proposed
<yofel> sounds like korundum is missing a versioned build-dep
<jussi> Riddell: hehe, just found this fun fact... 25. The unicorn is the national animal of Scotland.
<Riddell> um, is it?
<Riddell> I know betty has one on her crest along with a lion but we don't have national animal otherwise
<jussi> according to this "amazing facts" site it is... :P
<jussi> http://www.scotsman.com/lifestyle/heritage/scottish-fact-of-the-week-scotland-s-official-animal-the-unicorn-1-2564399
<jussi> and many other places back that up
<Riddell> well well, the things one learns
<jussi> :D
 * Peace- waiting  for insults xD http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=164252
<jussi> mmm, mud cake....
<sgclark> Riddell: avogadro is on list , got patch, but not on reviewboard, can you confirm this is not a kde package
<Peace-> lol
<Riddell> sgclark: it is, I think if it's not on reviewboard you need to submit to bugs.kde.org
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: a search on avogadro on bugs.kde.org brings up kalzium, there is already a patch committed for kalzium. Is this right? kalzium is also on the list
<yofel> avogadro isn't kde software.. http://avogadro.cc/wiki/Main_Page
<sgclark> thanks yofel, moving on to next
<Riddell> aah, right, yes
<sgclark> Riddell: I attached the patch to the existing bug here: http://sourceforge.net/p/avogadro/bugs/701/
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely
<yofel> hm, kget doesn't look ported to baloo
<yofel> vHanda: can someone built against nepomuk run using baloo? Is there any backwards compatibility?
<yofel> *something
 * apachelogger read potatoed for some reason
<apachelogger> yofel: no
<apachelogger> it would do no nothing AFAIK
<Riddell> what does kget use from nepomuk?
<apachelogger> that is a very good question ^^
<yofel> dunno, andi it's like.. half-removed already (which is why it failed in the archive)
<yofel> i.e. nepomuk-core-dev is missing, but libnepomukwidgets-dev is still there
<yofel> sgclark: did you do something on kget?
<sgclark> yofel: not yet, was mucking with these patches
<yofel> k, I'll fix it then
<sgclark> awww boo
<yofel> as I'm on a nepomuk purging spree anyway :P
<sgclark> alrighty
<apachelogger> it has many nepomuks, that kget
<apachelogger> it uses nepomuk for history tracking apaprently
<yofel> guess it can live without that
<apachelogger> you know, the thing that was supposed to go through zeitgeist but never actually happened :P
<vHanda> yofel: kget uses it for adding the download url
<yofel> vHanda: which would be unfunctional anyway as baloo disables nepomuk when run?
<vHanda> yup
<yofel> ok
<yofel> it would be great if macro_optional_find_package wouldn't print like a 10lines cmake warning if something isn't found -.-
<apachelogger> happyness increases by 300% if one does not question cmake things
<yofel> lol
<yofel> how true :D
<apachelogger> hm, somehow it might have been a bad idea to have kf5 versions mention the git version before the packaging version
<yofel> why?
<apachelogger> makes for lovely cases where the git hash is actually lower while actually the package is supposed to have a greater version
<apachelogger>  project-neon5-kde-workspace_0.0+git20140320~a732f3c+neon23~14.04.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.0+git20140320~a732f3c+neon23~14.04 <= 0.0+git20140320~a3402f1+neon22~14.04
<apachelogger> yofel: talking about neon ^^
<yofel> ah damnit
<yofel> that's why neon4 has the bzr revno before the git hash, helps a bit even if it's not 100% failure proof
 * apachelogger reorders to +gitDATE+neonREV~HASH~SERIES
<apachelogger> yofel: mh, since most of neon5 is not actually issued by launchpad recipes more precision could be introduced
<apachelogger> at least for all the actual frameworks
<yofel> well, you could use git describe - if that still does something useful if someone rebases master
<apachelogger> could be +DATE+gitLASTPUSHDATETIME+neonREV~hash~SERIES
<shadeslayer_> wtf
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger:  Riddell: I thought I split tomahawk
<Riddell> apachelogger: could you take a look for sanity at this oxygen-fonts tar which build from source? starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/oxygen-fonts-0.4.tar.xz
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that a new one?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: still looks good
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you compile it?
<Riddell> and install it and test it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't test it
 * Riddell grumbles about lazy downstreams
<Riddell> sgclark: you'll test it right? :)
<apachelogger> no clue how to test it :P
<apachelogger> I am very bad with fonts
<Riddell> yes, so is everyone, that's the trouble
<apachelogger> needs someone to write a wiki page ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: unless font caching got in the way it works
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> (also I don't think font caching got in the way because I wasn't using oxygen, but one never knows with caching... ^^)
<Riddell> sgclark: are you planning to work on kdeplasma-addons ?
<shadeslayer> WTF was I thinking when I uploaded tomahawk :<
<apachelogger> indeed, WTF :P
<shadeslayer> FU Pbuilder
<sgclark> Riddell: I can if you like
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel http://paste.kde.org/pzzbhkfwj
<shadeslayer> ideas why that happens?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> pigz
<sgclark> Riddell: had to reboot funky graphics, think I missed stuff, test what?
<shadeslayer> FU pbuilderrc
<apachelogger> quite possibly your pbuilder is configured to use pigz
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> sgclark: request 1 is to package and test this starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/oxygen-fonts-0.4.tar.xz
<sgclark> Riddell: also reviewboark only accepts git diffs so I cloned kde-artwork-active and it does not match debians kdeartwork, not sure what I need to clone :(
<Riddell> sgclark: request 2 is to add a .install.ppc64el file to kdeplasma-addons without the files that don't get built without eigen
<sgclark> Riddell: before or after these patches, what is top priority :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I think kdeplasma-addons top, oxygen-fonts middle, patches bottom priority
<Riddell> sgclark: I think you're after kdeartwork which is in svn not git so probably only on bugs.kde.org
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, write me down for these items starting with kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> awesomeness
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tomahawk should be fixed
<shadeslayer> oh right
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> I don't have upload rights
<apachelogger> gimme the dsc :P
<apachelogger> there, I knew it before you did :P
 * apachelogger noticed that jr uploaded ubuntu3 when looking for the build failure earlier
<apachelogger> I hungry, help
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/tomahawk_0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu4.dsc
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order food for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides food down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger>   Uploading tomahawk_0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> fffffuuuu powerpc
<sgclark> Riddell: or anyone http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125787/
<sgclark> nevermind sorted
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry for the delay, had a bit of a dependency battle. kdeplasma-addons is ready, did a grep and only came up with the one, no access to ppc64el to test.
<yofel> you could disable the !ppc64el builddep for all archs and then testbuild what goes missing
<yofel> that should then mostly be the correct file list for ppc64el
<yofel> vHanda: hm, I just saw that kactivities still recommends nepomuk. Is that unmaintained with people focusing on plasma-next?
<vHanda> kf5 activities has nepomuk support disabled
<vHanda> cannot say about the 4 version
<yofel> 4.12.90 still says "STRONGLY_RECOMMENDED"
<allee> milou
<Riddell> sgclark: qxorm qt4 package looks good, uploaded to experimental thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: qt5 version in my ubuntu one
<sgclark> Riddell: I downloaded the oxygen-fonts you linked me, built and installed. How do I test it?
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> sgclark: system settings -> appearace -> fonts 
<sgclark> did that, it is there and selected, my computer has not blown up :)
<sgclark> Riddell: able to choose and apply and it sets the font fine, so I am going to say it works as intended. I noticed though there is an existing oxygen-fonts in apt-source, want it in my ubuntu one?
<Riddell> sgclark: oh yes there's the snapshot one I did, would be good if you could include the changelog entries from the snapshot one in your packaging
<Riddell> sgclark: updated tar for oxygen, please use this version starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/oxygen-fonts-0.4.tar.xz
<sgclark> Riddell: done, in my ubuntu one
<Riddell> sgclark: qxorm-qt5 uploaded to kubuntu-ppa/experimental!
<Riddell> sgclark: I renamed the .orig to qxorm-qt5, that's just what has to be done when building two source packages from it
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: yofel: I am back on kdeplasma-addons. can you clarify testbuild on <yofel> you could disable the !ppc64el builddep for all archs and then testbuild what goes missing
<Riddell> sgclark: ppc64el builds without eigen so you need a .install.ppc64el which misses out the files what don't get built when not using eigen...
<Riddell> sgclark: to test that you can just temporarily remove eigen from the build-dep on amd64 and make a .install.amd64 
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: oxygen-fonts uploaded!
<Riddell> sgclark: except our hard work there might come to nothing since the author has just told me he's renaming the whole thing, meh
<Riddell> sgclark: so maybe we'll have to do it again for his renamed version but such is the life of a distro packager :)
 * Riddell runs out
<shadeslayer> FWIW I'm running KDE SC 4.12.95 script
<sgclark> shadeslayer: was in the middle of a fix for kdeplasma-addons, completed now, so will likely need to be pushed again.
<shadeslayer> ack
<sgclark> the broken part only affects ppc64el
<shadeslayer> ok
<lordievader> Some people in #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu are reporting that Balloo freezes their system, is that just an initial indexing or are there some problems with Baloo?
<yofel> that... shouldn't happen
<yofel> unless the kernel has issues with xattr usage or so
<lordievader> In #+1: 20-19:59 < hyper_ch> hmmm, since todays updates I have noa baloo_file_extractor using much cpu... but I don't know what that is
<lordievader> And in #kubu: 20-20:05 < melkor> Something is killing my system after the most recent update (14.04) the only thing that really stands out is the  baloo_file_extractor is running.
<yofel> hm, haven't really seen that, but that should be the indexer
<BluesKaj> yofel, how to stop it ?
<yofel> you'll have to ask vHanda
<BluesKaj> there's no disable option
<yofel> I haven't seen a turn off switch for baloo myself
<BluesKaj> looked in system monitor, baloo is not running here, maybe because I had nepomuk disabled \
<BluesKaj> it shows up , just not using any cpu
<shadeslayer> there's no way to disable it iirc
<yofel> right, that's how it should show up
<yofel> and for me it's a HUGE improvement as vituoso isn't running anymore
<yofel> *virtuoso
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: the only way to disable it as such os to mark /home/$USER in "Do not search in these locations"
<lordievader> But will it backdown after the initial index?
<shadeslayer> it should
<shadeslayer> if it doesn't it's a bug
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I don't mind baloo if it's not using up resources, but if we had the option of removing it without dragging the whole desktop with it I would
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: should be possible
<shadeslayer> ah hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: shouldn't this be a simple recommends? not having baloo just means you don't have metadata stuff
<yofel> possibly
<yofel> currently quite a bit depends on 'baloo', so some repackaging might be needed
<BluesKaj> trying to remove baloo will take the kubuntu-desktop etc with it still
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: *nod*
<shadeslayer> might I suggest giving it a whirl meanwhile
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I have no reason to...my needs are simple and that's the way I handle my files
<BluesKaj> never used nepomuk byw
<BluesKaj> btw rather
<shadeslayer> it might just be better :P
<BluesKaj> better than?
<yofel> shadeslayer: "better" is hard to say if like me someone never searches anything in dolphin
<yofel> so the file indexer is 100% wasted battery power
<yofel> (if it runs on battery)
<yofel> if not, then it's still wasted cpu time
<yofel> that's why I also try to disable animations wherever I can, waste of my and GPU time
 * shadeslayer is off
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<shadeslayer> I've updated https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> so have a look as to what needs to be done
<yofel> .95 up?
<shadeslayer> still uploading
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pq82r9yrm
<yofel> wha?
<yofel> shadeslayer: looks already pushed..
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, but then how did it diverge
<shadeslayer> it should have downloaded the pushed branch?
<shadeslayer> I could just force push :P
<yofel> it should've done that, yeah..
<shadeslayer> sooo .. what to do
<yofel> did you have to re-run the script, or what happened?
<shadeslayer> yes, kdnssd was renamed
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> so all uploaded
<shadeslayer> but what to do about bzr now :P
<yofel> I think you're fine... I checked a few branches and they look ~ok
<kdeuser56> yofel: is .95 already released? :O
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> kdeuser56: tars up till an hour or two
<kdeuser56> oh cool
<yofel> s/till/since/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "kdeuser56: tars up since an hour or two"
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pg3li4hho
<kdeuser56> yofel: did you notice the new kmix?
<shadeslayer> yofel: wouldn't this cause issues when running archive script
<shadeslayer> since timestamps clash
<kdeuser56> yofel: the icons are left aligned ... :-(
<kdeuser56> yofel: do you think it's worth uploading a patch to reviewboard, or do you consider that as pretty?
<yofel> kdeuser56: oh right
<yofel> that looks strange
<kdeuser56> yofel: okay, I will try to fix it
<yofel> shadeslayer: oooh right, it might :S
<shadeslayer> I shall do the force push then
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ is that fine ?
<yofel> I still wonder how this got messed up
<yofel> shadeslayer: it should
<kdeuser56> yofel: anything new regarding making nepomuk optinal?
<yofel> I doubt anyone was working on stuff in the last few mins
<yofel> and you could check that on launchpad
<yofel> kdeuser56: not really, I've been removing it from things. Baloo also disables nepomuk when it starts so it's not really optional
<shadeslayer> nah nothing there
<shadeslayer> okay, time to go home then
<shadeslayer> push will finish off when it wants to
<valorie> hi folks, vHanda, I just finished filing a bug on the nepomukbaloomigration assistant, which crashed
<soee> hi valorie
<valorie> hi soee
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-21
<yofel> wgrant: is there any reason why launchpad likes to frequently fail builds without buildlog recently? e.g. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5832403
<yofel> anything one can do to help with debugging?
<wgrant> yofel: One of the VM host kernels seems to have become a little angry, and that build was unlucky enough to be dispatched to 5 VMs on that host in a row, all of which failed to start correctly.
<yofel> so the solution would be to retry and hope all goes well when that happens?
<apachelogger> wgrant, yofel: fwiw that has happend at least for a month or so
<apachelogger> there's at least one neon5 build per week that randomly fails without log ^^
<yofel> yeah, usually about a dozen of our kde sc builds fail in every batch
<yofel> usually still managable, but this time it's like 3 dozen builds, so retrying them by hand gets tiring :/
<yofel> I think we had a retry script somewhere, I'll try to dig that out
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, I have a script
<apachelogger> not sure if it scales
<yofel> we have one from felix too, not sure where it is though
<apachelogger> well, more like is-useful-outside-neon5 rather than scales ^^
<apachelogger> ~neon/project-neon5/syncer/autoretry.py
<wgrant> We'll eventually have the new, reliable, non-hardy, non-unmaintained buildds that we've been promised for 18 months, and then maybe it will be fixed.
<wgrant> Sadly it's out of my hands.
<apachelogger> you could just fork it FWIW, it's effectively like 5 sloc
<wgrant> I can assure you I want them fixed a couple of orders of magnitude more than you do :)
<yofel> wgrant: np, thanks for explaining at least :)
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, actually you just need to change  ppa = getPPAObject("neon", "kf5")
<apachelogger> runs through sources, checks for fails and retires all it can find
<apachelogger> if that is what you need anyway ^^
<yofel> k
<yofel> I just found the other one, kubuntu-retry-builds was in kubuntu-automation
<yofel> IIRC that's what we used for retrying before we deprecated kde-sc-dev-latest
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> I think we need a card for refactoring that stuff
<yofel> refactor what?
<apachelogger> all the automation tooling
<apachelogger> the ppa buildstatus script for example is very scrary from a design POV, what with having inline html code and stuff
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> not that I would have implemented it any differently, it just isn't very extendable able ^^
<yofel> and  there's a lot of code copied around in kubuntu-dev-tools and kubuntu-automation
<apachelogger> when one repeats words the mind is failing
<yofel> not that I really like how python libs are implemented though :/
<apachelogger> rewrite everything in perl
<yofel> there's lazr restfulclient for perl?
<apachelogger> you don't need lazr restfulclient, you need a way to deal with http :P
<yofel> one way would be to rewrite some parts in bash and make the python functions independent scripts that each access launchpad on their own.
<yofel> But that would be slow as hell
<apachelogger> yofel: what would be slow is python :P
<yofel> for our use case, not really
<apachelogger> actually I think it is
<wgrant> >99% of the time will be spent in IO
<wgrant> It's nothing to do with Python.
<wgrant> Probably more like 99.99%
<apachelogger> wgrant: so it's the REST that is so slow?
<wgrant> The HTTP requests in general
<wgrant> Light is slow, and Launchpad is slow
<apachelogger> ^^
<wgrant> But even the speed of life is enough to get it to 99% IO
<wgrant> s/life/light/
<kubotu> wgrant meant: "But even the speed of light is enough to get it to 99% IO"
<apachelogger> well, I do not doubt the slowness of IO in general
<apachelogger> eitherway, whether you end up calling bash to python or write it all in python there ought not be much noticable difference anyway, unless the script combo then ends up shoving godzillabytes up the pipe to the bash script
<yofel> for most our scripts, the python cpu and memory usage is negligible, their either stuck on HTTP or they run some subprocess that does most of the work
<wgrant> Check the CPU versus real time :)
<apachelogger> hehe, too much work
<apachelogger> all I know is that I have relatively simple scripts lingering around for like a minute
<yofel> well yeah, that's why most of the scripts are just python, if like inital upload which consists mostly of subprocess calls
<yofel> only kubuntu-batch-backport is batch as it doesn't need launchpad
<yofel> *bash
<apachelogger> it is really the convenience factor that is important here IMO, if you need to do something with the data (as you almost always do) there's no point in splitting the scripts in a bash and python part
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> otherwise you ned up seralizing on one end and deseralizing on the other, making the design moot again
<apachelogger> the neon5 builder was originally architectured as a framework in bash, I even have code for it somewhere still ^^
<apachelogger> but there you have no information that needs to go to the parent process
<apachelogger> kubotu: was that a power nap?
<apachelogger> yofel: created a card
<yofel> hm, we even had a seperate board for the scripts https://trello.com/b/zgX4oTvx/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> not much happened for a while
<apachelogger> we have too many boards
<apachelogger> also they exist for too long
<apachelogger> also no one looks at them
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313359 dem bug reports
<ubottu> KDE bug 313359 in updater "Muon ktouchpadenabler not starting" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> no version no nutin
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283820] content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - in... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283820 (by avlas)
<ScottK> Whoever touches kdeplasma-addons for the next upstream release, be sure to check bzr since I updated it.
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> morning
 * shadeslayer looks at cards
<shadeslayer> hurray http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.95_trusty.html
<yofel> lol
<yofel> I wonder what's causing the corruption all the time
 * shadeslayer uploads homerun instead
<shadeslayer> xnox: halp 1182784
<shadeslayer> bug 1182784
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<xnox> shadeslayer: stgraber moved from switzerland to canada, we don't need those layouts anymore.
<xnox> shadeslayer: i believe was slangasek's response =))))
<shadeslayer> tell that to the swiss
<xnox> shadeslayer: stgraber is the swiss =)
<shadeslayer> tell that to the swiss who are reporting bugs :P
<shadeslayer> because I am not going anywhere near them, everyone there probably has guns in their houses
<xnox> shadeslayer: the did non-trivial things with French/Swiss layout. But i have no idea if that somehow affected other Swissish layouts.
<yofel> just move all of them to canada :P
<yofel> only 75% swiss left in switzerland anyway 
<shadeslayer> liberate canada!
<xnox> yofel: sure, let's call a referendum! oh wait, US will not recognise it.
<xnox> shadeslayer: anyway, yeah the bug needs looking into and fixing. But i'm not working on that at the moment.
<shadeslayer> xnox: I'm not even sure where/how to begin
<xnox> shadeslayer: well leave it. As a workaround, the user can just install e.g. with english or plain french keyboard layouts, and enable swiss keyboard post-install.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> xnox: but wouldn't that screw with keymaps when setting up a username/pw
<xnox> shadeslayer: not really. As it's always still english during username/pw stage, i thought. Or one can change layouts (at least on ubuntu flavor) using the keyboard indicator on the top.
<shadeslayer> mmm ... not on Kubuntu, the only way you can do that is via the keyboard layout thing, and I thought the username/pw stage honoured the keymap settings
<shadeslayer> if it does not, then you might end up with a different password?
<cortexA9> hello
<shadeslayer> hi cortexA9
<cortexA9> hi shadeslayer 
<cortexA9> shadeslayer: what about kde 4.12.95?
<shadeslayer> I'm not releasing it :P
<shadeslayer> because I don't like bug reports
<shadeslayer> cortexA9: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.95_trusty.html
<cortexA9> shadeslayer: yeah i see
<shadeslayer> cortexA9: I'll try and get it done by lunch today
<shadeslayer> so we can have some testing
<cortexA9> shadeslayer: oh nice man
<lordievader> Good morning
<shadeslayer> hm, no sgclark
<shadeslayer> probably asleep
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think we're done with 4.12.95 \o/
<yofel> until the rest is built, looks like it
<shadeslayer> ark needs fixing though
<shadeslayer> since libkonq5-dev comes from kde-workspace
<yofel> er, no. libkonq5-dev is kde-baseapps
<shadeslayer> oh, ok
<shadeslayer> fine, we're done then \o/
<yofel> I think I had the libnepomukwidgets deprecation done too, nepomuk-core not so much
<shadeslayer> kdepim-runtime is missing a desktop file though
<vHanda> yofel: in case users ask how to disable Baloo - http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=154&t=120047
<yofel> vHanda: thanks, we had some of those ^^
<yofel> vHanda: btw. does baloo still add inotify watches to all new folders when a drive is mounted? IIRC nepomuk had a tendency to do that
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you getting something like W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  HttpError401
<yofel> shadeslayer: in case you missed it, everyone got their Private PPA access removed
<shadeslayer> oddly the regular deb line works
<yofel> I think I added you back
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes, someone did
<yofel> but your key hash is reset
<shadeslayer> yep, I reset the keyhash just to be sure
<yofel> then you shouldn't be getting 401
<yofel> that's what you get with a wrong hash
<shadeslayer> ah hm, I think LP was just being slow
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can't click the flash plugin http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/21/plasma-desktopVo2157.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's a broken dependency!!!!
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: show apol
<apachelogger> tell him to add debug output for it :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh oh oh, more brokenness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: click upgrade icon -> install updates -> cancel authorization -> flash plugin suddenly appears in the list of upgrades
<shadeslayer> it wasn't there in the initial upgrade list
<apachelogger> tell himn to add debug output :P
<shadeslayer> will do when he arrives
<apachelogger> it's possible that the update lists from qapt are still being broken by the updater
<apachelogger> though we fixed the primary occurance of that
<apachelogger> basically what happens is that it gets confused with what state a package is supposed to have and what sort of state we want post-upgrade
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tomahawk still not looking thrilled about life
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, I blame arm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: retry the arm builds, 0.7.0 did succeed at first
<Riddell> actually it's only armhf it needs to compile on to make the archive happy
 * Riddell retries
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomahawk/0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomahawk/0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> "dh_install: tomahawk missing files (usr/lib/tomahawk/*), aborting"
<Riddell> a retry isn't going to do it
<shadeslayer> great >.>
<Riddell> and my arm machien doesn't seem to be online today to test it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not bad not bad http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.95_trusty.html
<shadeslayer> yeah, waiting for things to build :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> morning
<sgclark> morning
<vHanda> yofel: nope. It does not.
<sgclark> Riddell: did you get my oxygen-fonts build fix? in my ubuntu one
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I think so, let me check
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, all built today https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: oxygen-fonts in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental incase neon needs it ↑
<shadeslayer> sgclark: oh since you're around, what exactly did you fix in kdeplasma-addons?
<yofel> vHanda: *hugs*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like infinity did something too, I'll merge it into bzr and upload to ninjas
<sgclark> shadeslayer: oe of the wallpapers does not get built without eigen2 so was getting missing error with ppc64el, just made a ppc64el install file without it 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think it's merged
<Riddell> ah, infinity made eigen2 work on ppc64
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they weren't, uploaded to ninjas
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cool :)
<Riddell> sgclark: want a new task or still busy with the existing ones?
<sgclark> Riddell: finished all but some patches, can't find a kde-artwork package to submit to, I would love build tasks :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I replied to your e-mail, submit to kscreensaver on bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> sgclark: I had a request from a calligra dude
<Riddell> 08:59 < boud> Riddell: for 2.8.1, can you package the sketch brush engine with the main krita package again?
<Riddell> 08:59 < boud> Riddell: I'm getting lots of questions like this:  http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=120215&p=305302#p305302
<Riddell> sgclark: might be nicer to do that sooner rather than wait for 2.8.1
<Riddell> sgclark: needs files moved between the .install files and Replaces: added to debian/control
<sgclark> Riddell: on it!
<Riddell> sgclark: but calligra is a beast to build so I ofter start up one of the expensive ec2 servers with muckle proccessor power to build it, let me know if you want that
<sgclark> Riddell: only if there is a time constraint, this laptop is dedicated to packaging and has ehld up well. I am more comfortable with my familiar environment atm.
<Riddell> sgclark: ok go for it
<Riddell> just warning you, it'll take all day :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I am ok with that :) I love packaging, addicted some might say
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> yay, I can build kf5 stuff using the shiny new Qt 5.2 packages in the trusty archive :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger http://paste.kde.org/pzgkaztkp
<shadeslayer> fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1180196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180196 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "qtchooser operation prevented by PATH forcing under KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sgclark> Riddell: kscreensaver patch submitted https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332397
<ubottu> KDE bug 332397 in general "migrate from eigen2 to eigen3 (Debian dropped support for eigen2)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> thanks sgclark, I wonder if anyone will listen
<shadeslayer> sgclark: just send to reviewboard
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdeartwork has no reviewboard
<Riddell> it's old school
<shadeslayer> oh :(
<Riddell> if there is no upstream we can look at submitting it upstream outselves
<ScottK> Riddell: I looked at our stuff that was stuck in proposed.  I got the bulk of it to migrate last night and once the mplayer upload that cjwatson just did builds, the last package should be ready to do.
<ScottK> do/go
<Riddell> ScottK: that and shadeslayer fixing tomahawk :)
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks for looking at that, I got a bit scared when I saw the size of update_excuses.html but then there's only 3 packages with kubuntu on it and I relaxed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll have a look at tomahawk after lunch
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone recall what we use in trusty to set the default session for lightdm?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if it was a fix it'd be on reviewboard :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-workspace-data sets lightdm theme
<Riddell> or at least it ships /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-kde-plasma.conf
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nah http://paste.ubuntu.com/7130199/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's set by ubiquity at install no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, that's what I was looking for
<Riddell> anyone know the cause of this problem? http://paste.kde.org/p1mmushfu QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR not set
<Riddell> happens when compiling kde 4 stuff, I suspect because i have qt5/kf5 stuff installed
<jarkko__> how to  disable baloo?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ppl are asking how to disable baloo, any suggestions ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=154&t=120047
<Riddell> BluesKaj: are they saying why?
<BluesKaj> jarkko__, qdbus org.kde.baloo.file /indexer suspend 
<jarkko__> BluesKaj: using it like that doesnt work...how to know what to write "org.kde.baloo.file" istead
<BluesKaj> Riddell, no, but I suspect it's using up cpu on some installs if nepomuk was enabled when baloo installed
<Riddell> BluesKaj: more likely to be disk that's the limiting factor I'd expect
<yofel> jarkko__: it should work like that
<Riddell> BluesKaj: wise man says don't run nepomuk when running baloo :)
<BluesKaj> jarkko__, I used system monitor to kill it 
<jarkko__> BluesKaj: i did too
<jarkko__> Service 'org.kde.baloo.file' does not exist.
<BluesKaj> I don't see nepomuk, think it's been removed
<yofel> jarkko__: then the indexer isn't running
<jarkko__> there was something definitely running
<jarkko__> baloo and   some baloo extractor
<yofel> is it running *now* ?
<jarkko__> yofel: killed it
<jarkko__> yofel: system monitor
<cornfeedhobo> there is a dev channel? well slap me with a wet noodle. that explains why i got nowhere in the main channel
<yofel> well, that took the dbus interface with it of course
<jarkko__> well have to try again after reboot
<vHanda> jarkko__: is it just baloo_extractor or only baloo_file?
<cornfeedhobo> hello gents, I am having an issue. I am trying to add and ipv6 openvpn connection. I just installed 13.10 and there is no ipv6 tab on the openvpn connection, but there is one on normal connections (eth, wlan, etc), is there something i need to do to enable it? the main ubuntu networkmanager seems to be a completely different layout, and they have the ipv6 tab.... i am very lost
<cornfeedhobo> add an*
<jarkko__> vHanda: both
<soee_> broken http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.95_trusty.html ? :)
<vHanda> jarkko__: on #kubuntu ?
<kdeuser56> osee: yes
<vHanda> cause after the initial run it shouldn't take any cpu / io
<kdeuser56> cornfeedhobo: I think #kubuntu channel might be better to get help there
<cornfeedhobo> here is the Ubuntu screenshot http://i.imgur.com/BBbHuXc.jpg vs my Kubuntu screenshot http://i.imgur.com/MS4ylAE.png
<yofel> soee_: well, that's a new one ^^
<jarkko__> i am fine
<cornfeedhobo> kdeuser56: i dont think so. I might need to apply patches. I would rather speak with devs
<cornfeedhobo> I even found someone that already made a patch for it, but I want to confirm this would even need to be applied (https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/networkmanager-openvpn-ipv6/)   I dont get why the ubuntu dev TJ (spoke with last night) is running network-manager-openvpn-0.9.6 and i am running 0.9.8 and yet he has ipv6 support and i dont
<Riddell> cornfeedhobo: we don't develop plasma-nm we just package what upstream send us, you should get the latest version from git and compile it and if that doesn't help askin #solid but I suspect much of the development is happening for kf5 branch now
<cornfeedhobo> hmm okay
<Riddell> cornfeedhobo: it'll just be a difference in what is implemented in the frontend
<kdeuser56> cornfeedhobo: I have no ipv6 tab either, on 4.13
<cornfeedhobo> hmm
<cornfeedhobo> kdeuser56: well at least i am not alone... thanks for the confirm :)
<yofel> FWIW: the framworks branch enables ip6 for: Wired, Wireless, Infiniband, Wimax, Bond, Bridge, Vlan. so you'll have to take that up with the kde folks
<cornfeedhobo> okay. brb. I am going to dig through network-manager-openvpn and see if this is a lack of support, or just a lack of gui
<cornfeedhobo> thanks guys :D
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, does your modem setup support IPv6 , according to my ISP mine doesn't, yet
<soee_> yofel: ok fixed now i see :)
<yofel> soee_: well, timeout errors come and go, there's not much to fix there ^^
<soee_> yofel: and increase some limits ?
<yofel> impossible, that's on the launchpad side
<soee_> ah ok
<cornfeedhobo> BluesKaj: it would be through the openvpn ipv4 tunnel
<cornfeedhobo> BluesKaj: i have cjdns running locally, i know its not an ipv6 support issue
<cornfeedhobo> wish it was that easy :(
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, yes my vpn server shows IPv6 capability , but when i check my IP on http://myip.ms/ without using vpn, it shows my connection is not IPv6 capable.
<BluesKaj> on openvpn 
<cornfeedhobo> BluesKaj: yes. but... unless i am confused, I am not clear how it would affect me here? the issue is the networkmanager module....
<cornfeedhobo> as I already said, I can reach outside ipv6 addresses through tunnels I have.
<cornfeedhobo> they are just managed outside of the scope of NM
<cornfeedhobo> is there something that i am missing that could be affecting NM?
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, ok , my networking knowledge is spotty at best, so djdns is something new to me. Didn't mean to confuse since <I'm the onm
<BluesKaj> one who's confused :)
<BluesKaj> cjdns rather
<cornfeedhobo> no worries
<cornfeedhobo> :)
<BluesKaj> I'm just happy to have figured out how to use a vpn server 
<cornfeedhobo> haha. yeah... encrypt the world!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will you upload that fix for bug 1180196 ?
<ubottu> bug 1180196 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "qtchooser operation prevented by PATH forcing under KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180196
<shadeslayer> Riddell: didn't get a consensus on whether it's fine as a short term fix for now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why not as a long term fix? startkde is obsolete anyway is it not?
<shadeslayer> is it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: isn't it being replaced by systemd foo?
<shadeslayer> sure, but not right away ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well anyway that bit of code in startkde doesn't seem to be needed for kubuntu so should be find to scrap it
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger: neon5 dudes tell me why I can't compile kde-runtime? http://paste.kde.org/psut7w0g8
<shadeslayer> they didn't install the kf5umbrella framework I guess
<Riddell> shadeslayer: damn you're good
<shadeslayer> just well accquainted with this particular issue :OP
<shadeslayer> whaaaaaaaaaa
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/21/plasma-desktopda2164.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you downgrade to 4.12?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> this was a clean system instal
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, ask afiestas?
<shadeslayer> he's in haxxoring mode
<Riddell> apachelogger: compile failure on phonon http://paste.kde.org/pqbrz6glp
<Riddell> apachelogger: we have both /usr/include/phonon4qt5/phonon/Phonon/AbstractMediaStream and /usr/include/phonon4qt5/phonon/AbstractMediaStream
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know what's wrong?
<jussi> Riddell: and anyone else here that ordered shirts, a whole bunch went out today :)
<Riddell> awooga
<manchicken> jussi: I'm going to order another one, my building's crappy dryer already damaged mine. I hate my apartment.
<jussi> manchicken: better be qick, not that many left
<manchicken> :(
<jussi> XL is already sold out, I don't remember what size you were thoguh
<manchicken> I'll try to do that today.
<manchicken> L
<jussi> manchicken: 2 left
<shadeslayer> well, uploaded, hopefully this doesn't break someones startkde
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do a call on the !testers tomorrow
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> I reckon people will be around on a weekend
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if I don't show up, can you do that?
<shadeslayer> assuming you login
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I might not be around tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or just e-mail the list?
<BluesKaj> do it now !
<shadeslayer> will do
<jussi> do we know who owns the kubuntu g+ group? 
<Riddell> jussi: mm, yes he did come in here when setting it up and I should be an admin
<Riddell> twitter and facebook we do not
<jussi> Riddell: Id like to make a poll about what to order next...
<jussi> can we do that on g+? 
<Riddell> jussi: I really don't know, g+ confuses me
<Riddell> let me look
<jussi> haha
<shadeslayer> I do
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> I have admin rights
<jussi> shadeslayer: so you can have a look also about what we might order...
<jussi> err
<jussi> if you can do a poll about what we might order
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> I give you admin rights too
<jussi> if there isnt a way to do it, Ill manually do it
<jussi> yeah, that can work
<Riddell> jussi: this post shows a way to do it https://plus.google.com/+JohnHaydon/posts/D8pvdBwscD3
<Riddell> manual way though
<jussi> Riddell: lol, I just got that result  googling mysef :D
<jussi> ahh ye can lock commenting
<jussi> not a bad way
<jussi> ok, Ill do that. I dont even need admin :D
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> I can't add a manager
<shadeslayer> jussi: just give me text and options
<shadeslayer> :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: I think I can do it myself in anycase
<shadeslayer> one of those options has to be a fez!
<jussi> just thought it had propper polling mechanism
<jussi> shadeslayer: got a source? 
<shadeslayer> source for?
<jussi> fez's? 
<shadeslayer> internet!
<jussi> ...
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://fez-o-rama.com/
<jussi> oh dear :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://www.themaac.com/fezzes.html
<shadeslayer> blast from the 90's
<jussi> alright, so peoples, what else apart from fez's hoodies, tshirts, polo's and beanies do people want? 
<jussi> onsies? :P
<shadeslayer> oh, I'd buy a hoodie
<Riddell> jussi: shirts
<jussi> shadeslayer: problem is, hoodies get expensive. looking at 40-50€
<shadeslayer> jussi: take inspiration from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLZ8L6SZmaA
<shadeslayer> jussi: I'd still pay for one
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, hoodies are popular.
<shadeslayer> <3 hoodies
<jussi> shadeslayer: do you think the same sort of embroidered kubuntu that we have on the polo's is nice?  or do we like somethign bigger and  louder? 
<shadeslayer> nah, I like that
<jussi> shadeslayer: and do you prefer a hoodie or a zoodie? 
<jussi> (zip hoodie, zip down the front)
<shadeslayer> yeah, hoodie
<shadeslayer> I have both
<shadeslayer> I prefer the hoodie
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any ideas on this error when installing kde-workspace frameworks? http://paste.kde.org/pyjm8ifrm
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<shadeslayer> no clue
<jussi> shadeslayer: maybe I should order the advertising candies :P
<shadeslayer> advertising candies?
<jussi> you know, when you got to a trade show, they have candies with the company name on the wrapper? 
<jussi> :D
<Riddell> kubuntu sweeties!
<jussi> hehe
<maco> well the kubuntu folks are sweeties
<jussi> in all seriousness, might be worthwhile for if we are at $conference
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Sweet. | Kubuntu 14.04 Beta 1 released | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
<jussi> except you have to buy a minumum of 30kg...
<jussi> maco: have you ordered a polo yet? :D
<Riddell> yofel: topicdiff?
<maco> jussi: no, i dont buy clothing
<yofel> s/Blue/Sweet/ :P
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<jussi> maco: I shouldve known...
<Riddell> jussi: bloody quakers and their simplicity eh?
<jussi> Riddell: hehe
<jussi> Riddell: all your fault
<jussi> :P
<jussi> maco: I guess youve made one already :P
<sgclark> Riddell: any of these I need to be concerned with? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7131341/
<maco> jussi: i handsewed (as in, no machine) this last year http://graziamorgano.com/portfolio-item/10th-c-danish/ (and hand spun the linen thread for sewing the linen under dress)
<Riddell> sgclark: no not really
<yofel> sgclark: intra-source-package-circular-dependency is usually not too good, also: are those .jar's built at build-time or are they shipped with the source?
<jussi> maybe pocket knives could be nice :)
<yofel> W: calligrawords-common: shlib-without-versioned-soname usr/lib/libkdeinit4_calligrawords.so libkdeinit4_calligrawords.so
<yofel> dh_movelibkdeinit might help with that, not sure how it's properly used
<yofel> the rest isn't too bad..
<Riddell> maco: quakers are allowed to smile you know :)
<maco> Riddell: it was 6AM
<maco> who smiles at 6AM?
<Riddell> maco: that must have been a long night of work on the needles!
<maco> i went to bed at 1 or so
<maco> and got up at 6 to drive an hour and a half to the event where i was presenting it
<sgclark> yofel: the jar is shipped with source
<yofel> sgclark: I see 2 jars in the source, but I can't find *their* sources anywhere, which would be a DFSG violation
<sgclark> yofel: I don't know what I am supposed to do with that information :(
<yofel> you might have to repack the tarball after deleting those 2 jars, and patch the build system to not install the plugins
<yofel> Riddell: could you recheck that I didn't miss something here please?
<shadeslayer> !info knemo
<ubottu> knemo (source: knemo): network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.6-2 (saucy), package size 630 kB, installed size 2351 kB
<shadeslayer> ^^ we have fun apps in the archive
<yofel> does it use colors?
<Riddell> yofel: hmm I thought I'd looked into those jars before
<sgclark> Also with the circular dependency, I don't see symbols files so I am not sure where to start. Only calligra-libs lists krita s the depend in control
<sgclark> I though this was a simple bundle kritascetch with krita, I may be in over my head here :(
<Riddell> sgclark: sketch brush engine, krita sketch itself should still be separate
<yofel> well, the jars are probably not a new issue, I just spotted it in the log
<Riddell> yofel: ah the source is in filters/plan/mpxj/planconvert/src/plan/
<sgclark> oh? ok back to the original, and figure out what is the engine.
<yofel> Riddell: ok I see, you're right, the rest is generated
<sgclark> so the jars are fine then?
<shadeslayer> agateau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1295748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295748 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[KDE] When choosing a keymap layout in ubiquity by typing out your country ( US for example ) , the combobox jumps between entries" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> yeah, should be fine. planconvert is definitely fine, and mso.jar doesn't seem to be actually used so I guess that can be tolerated
<Riddell> sgclark: good enough I'd say
<sgclark> Riddell: how do I determine which are the engine? nothing in here says engine
<Riddell> sgclark: if it's not obvious from the sources you can ask upstream (boud in #calligra)
<Riddell> sgclark: I think it's whatever gets made from the sources in krita/plugins/paintops/sketch/
<Riddell> so kritasketchpaintop library, kritasketchpaintop and krita-sketch.png
<Riddell> but worth confirming with boud
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> no response, getting late there?
<Riddell> sgclark: 18:00 there so I guess he might be away
<Riddell> sgclark: go ahead with moving back those files and we'll upload when we get confirmation
<sgclark> Riddell: you read my mind lol
<sgclark> Riddell: has been confirmed with boud :)
<tester56> yofel: does failed kdepim i386 keep back amd64?
<yofel> let me check
<yofel> tester56: it didn't fail, it's red because some files aren't shipped
<tester56> yofel: ah damn, yes, sorry :D
<yofel> hm
<kdeuser56> yofel: when rebuilding an applications like kmix, can I simply restart or is this unreliable?
<yofel> well, depends on what you mean, logging out would always work though
<kdeuser56> yofel: I mean restarting the application
<kdeuser56> yofel: example: killall -9 kmix, kmix ...
<yofel> for kmix itself it should work, I'm not sure if the widget needs a plasma restart (as it's still a systray item I think?)
<soee_> Riddell: .95 ready for tests ?
<yofel> soee_: should be good to go
<yofel> one update for kdepim coming, but nothing important
<soee_> yofel: ok will download
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1281036] Why is kdm still depending on consolekit? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1281036 (by Simon Rettberg)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1295835] qdbus is missing dependency over qdbus-qt5 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1295835 (by Julien Aubin)
<shadeslayer> awesome ^^
<shadeslayer> atleast i can fix it tomorrow when i get my computer back
<shadeslayer> whats interesting is that it works if you install qdbus-qt5
<shadeslayer> it shouldnt 
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ btw do we have qdbus on the iso?
<shadeslayer> i is on a mobile device :p
<yofel> we kinda have to, qt4 that is
<yofel> but let me verify
<shadeslayer> thx
<yofel> shadeslayer: amd64.manifest: qdbus	4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> i shall have my computing device tomorrow
<shadeslayer> okay, phew
<shadeslayer> yofel: and upgrade wkeks 
<yofel> problem is that when you go to qt5-default, it breaks
<yofel> because IIRC nothing depends on qtdbus-qt5
<shadeslayer> *works for you right?
<yofel> so /usr/bin/qdbus is a broken link
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> weird users i tell you
<yofel> qtchooser FTW
<shadeslayer> removing their qdbus
<yofel> not removing
<yofel> or did someone remove it o.O?
<shadeslayer> well, clearly that guy did
<shadeslayer> else it would work
<shadeslayer> 1295835
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, he didn't remove it
<yofel> he still has /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus
<yofel> but once you install qt5-default qdbus points to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus
<yofel> which by default isn't installed
<shadeslayer> no no no, you dont get my point :p
<shadeslayer> see kde workspace 4.11.6 0ubuntu3
<shadeslayer> unless qtchooser has a bug, everything should just work
<shadeslayer> unless he removed qtchooser/qt4-default/qdbus
 * yofel only has ubuntu2
<yofel> guess I missed it
<yofel> or it never made it out of proposed
<shadeslayer> well 0ubuntu4 is out
<shadeslayer> you should upgrade and rant at me for breaking startkde
<shadeslayer> everyone is listening to 90's songs on spotify :(
<yofel> 0ubuntu4 is in -proposed, I'm not installing that
<yofel> I'll rant at you once it's in release
<shadeslayer> it should be out
<shadeslayer> launchpad lies
<yofel>      4:4.11.6-0ubuntu4 0
<yofel>          50 http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed/universe amd64 Packages
<yofel>  *** 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu2 0
<yofel>         500 http://192.168.1.6:3142/ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<yofel>         500 http://192.168.1.6:3142/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<yofel> not for me
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/170260296/kde-workspace_4%3A4.11.6-0ubuntu2_4%3A4.11.6-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> mirror out of sync
<yofel> yeah, I checked git
<yofel> erm, bzr
<shadeslayer> XD
<yofel> also note the a.u.c url in there
<shadeslayer> oh hm
<yofel> anyway, I guess the reporter had an outdated workspace
 * yofel throws broken buildd VMs at launchpad
<shadeslayer> i thought it had enough of those
<soee_> yofel: smooth upgrade 4.12.90 => 4.12.95
<kdeuser56> soee, yofel: same here
<soee_> :)
<shadeslayer> soee: what kde workspace version are you running ?
<soee> shadeslayer: package kde-workspace ?
<soee> 4.11.6
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> full version plz
<soee> shadeslayer: Version: 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> aw :(
<shadeslayer> no updates for that? :p
<soee> ah there are :) 
<soee> ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> soee: plz logout / login after upgrading
<shadeslayer> if you can't login, send me an email :p
<soee> shadeslayer: back :)
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> soee: any issues?
<soee> nope
<soee> the only issue i have here is with nvidia drivers and video teraing :) but its nvidias fault
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> i didnt break stuff \o/
<soee> ;D
<shadeslayer> ok off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<manchicken> Okay, to upgrade to 14.04...
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yofel> shadeslayer: as you know quite a bit about firefox, could you look at bug 1289684 ?
<ubottu> bug 1289684 in Kubuntu PPA "Firefox needs to be packaged with a css style sheet to allow for darker themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289684
<shadeslayer> quite a bit .... ahahaha
<shadeslayer> will have a look on monday
<yofel> well, more than me :P
<yofel> thanks in any case
<kdeuser56> yofel: somehow I though Ubuntu was switching to chromium as default browser ...
<shadeslayer> ok, off to get my laptop :P
<yofel> kdeuser56: not that I know of..
<kdeuser56> yofel: seems like the media did improper research then: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-13-10-Sticks-with-Firefox-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-to-Feature-Chromium-as-Default-375012.shtml
<shadeslayer> lol softpedia
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: not that I read such kind of news, but I saw it on mutliple sources around that time
<yofel> the current trusty image still ships firefox, so that's what they'll keep I guess
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, did you ever find a fix or updated driver for bug 129466. The intel driver graphical artifacts problem on the i915 ?
<ubottu> bug 129466 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129466
<BluesKaj> oops must have quoted the wrong bug
<BluesKaj> bug 1294666
<ubottu> bug 1294666 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[HSW mesa kde] Multiple tiling-esque artifacts in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294666
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I'm having the same problem with OpenGL and raster settings, but when I revert to xrender and native (without any desktop effects) all is fine. Would this be a separate bug ?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: no, didn't find a update, it's a known issue, instead I plugged in a discrete card on the desktop and papered over the problem :P
<BluesKaj> ok, shadeslayer, that's not an option here, on a laptop :/
<BluesKaj> my nvidia gpu desktop doesn't suffer from any artifacts
<shadeslayer> mhm
<shadeslayer> it's a issue with the intel driver
<BluesKaj> yeah, figured that
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> this motherboard is keeping up well so far
 * shadeslayer ponders about leaving the tests running till tomorrow
<Sput> is (k)ubuntu still using libindicate for notifications? is there a Qt5 version?
<Sput> I guess agateau would know
<manchicken> Okay,  I upgraded to 14.04 and I'm unable to get qdbus running under KDE
<yofel> what's the error?
<manchicken> Can't start D-Bus? Can you call qdbus?
<manchicken> Err, the first one is a period not a question mark.
<yofel> is that at kde startup? Do you have an update for kde-workspace pending?
<manchicken> We use lightdm by default, yeah?
<yofel> we do
<manchicken> Yeah.
<yofel> rohan fixed/worked around some qdbus issues in the last upload
<yofel> if you don't have qdbus-qt5 installed that'll help
<manchicken> Is there a package for lightdm specifically for KDE? 
<manchicken> qdbus-qt5 isn't installed
<yofel> there's lightdm itself, and lightdm-kde-greeter for the frontend
<yofel> if you have qt5-default and not qdbus-qt5, then you'll either need qdbus-qt5 or latest kde-workspace
<manchicken> I'll try to reinstall lightdm-kde-greeter
<yofel> wait, the login screen doens't come up either
<yofel> ?
<manchicken> That may have been it.
<manchicken> I just nuked qt5-default and it's getting farther now.
<manchicken> That's better.
<manchicken> So the qt5-default package was what was burning me.
<manchicken> Is it just pulling the wrong version then?
<yofel> manchicken: well, not quite, the problem is qt4 and qt5 binary paths. By default we install qt4 qdbus which is
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus
<yofel> if you install qt5-default qtchooser will switch all binary paths so it instead looks for
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus
<yofel> which is in qdbus-qt5 and not installed by anything by default
<yofel> so the solutions are: a) replace qt5-default with qt4-default b) install qdbus-qt5 c) install kde-workspace-bin >= 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu3
<yofel> which add some qdbus lookup magic to startkde
<yofel> *adds
 * manchicken hugs the new touchpad configs...
<shadeslayer> yofel: huh, quite interesting
<yofel> hm?
<shadeslayer> apple fixed my computer too good :P
<yofel> lolwhat? :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: qtdbus interaction above
<shadeslayer> I can't break it anymore
<yofel> hahaha
<shadeslayer> if I could, I'd have a new computer
 * shadeslayer continues to watch 2001: A Space Odyssey
<lordievader> Whoo, 2001. If you like the film be sure to read the book too. It's nice to see the differences between the two :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I have too many books on my reading list
<shadeslayer> ASoIAF , TEoAM, etc etc
<shadeslayer> need >= 24 hours a day
<lordievader> Same here, if only >=24 hours would be possible...
<valorie> weird, as soon as I sent my report that apport crashed
<valorie> it crashed again
<valorie> and it says, "Problem already known"
<valorie> I love it
<valorie> and then it crashes, but meanwhile takes me to the matching bug report in launchpad
 * valorie feeds some chocolate to poor apport
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-23
<jarkko> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY0MDE
<valorie> hmmm, can't we do this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg/+bug/1275556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1275556 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Package 'gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg' has no installation candidate" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<valorie> or is there some reason it's blocked?
<valorie> sucks that phoronix is reporting that
<valorie> hmmm, so it fixed or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg-php/+bug/1253071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1253071 in minidlna (Ubuntu) "FTBFS against libav9" [Undecided,Triaged]
<mitya57> shadeslayer: Hi, is lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4 ready for upload?
<mitya57> I want to upload it in a couple of hours, for sip transition.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mitya57> ScottK: apparently I can't upload a qscintilla2 rebuild. Can you do that for me please?
<mitya57-mobile> shadeslayer: As you were not here, and I needed the transition today, I went ahead and uploaded the current pykde4 from bzr.
<yofel> mitya57-mobile: saw the message too late, that'll end up in depwait unless you also uploaded kdelibs and kdepimlibs
<yofel> mitya57-mobile: we're ~done with .95 so I'll try to upload the rest
<kdeuser56> damn somehow apport is terribly broken in 14.04 ... can't produce any backtrace for any package ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: apport does not like ninjas ppa ... i guess because of the missing signature ... kded crashed and kcrash was not invoked/crashed so only way to go would be apport. Using apport-retrace does not work ... despite all debug packages etc. 
<yofel> I didn't have much luck with apport-retrace either when I was looking into a kdeinit4 crash.
<kdeuser56> yofel: is martin pitt on irc?
<yofel> kdeuser56: pitti in #ubuntu-devel
<kdeuser56> yofel: when you pass the -R option to apport retrace you will see it does not find packages that are not from official sources:
<kdeuser56> yofel: E: Can not find version '4:4.12.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2' of package 'kdepim-runtime'
<kdeuser56> E: Unable to find a source package for kdepim-runtime
<yofel> oh, do you have the deb-src line for ninjas?
<kdeuser56> yofel: deb-src?
<kdeuser56> yofel: what do you mean by that?
<yofel> kdeuser56: I gave you the apt url for the PPA, that's for the binaries. You need the same line starting with deb-src so apt get fetch the sources
<yofel> *apt can
<kdeuser56> yofel: ah damn ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: thanks ... I am an idiot 
<yofel> uh, I don't think that's that obvious usually, so not really :P
<kdeuser56> yofel: now I can generate kind of a backtrace ... but every second line is of the form:   [Error: ../../../kross/kjs/kjsscript.cpp was not found in source tree]
<mitya57-mobile> yofel: When will you upload kdelibs?
<mitya57-mobile> (The freeze is tomorrow so every hour matters)
<yofel> mitya57-mobile: It's easiest if I upload everything as a batch, so I'll try to get it done within the next 2 hours
<mitya57-mobile> Thanks, that would be nice.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kdeuser56> yofel @all got my first baloo crash. Go to /var/crash ... there should be some files if you had crashes recently ... then hover over the files in dolphin .... (slowly, so that the preview on the right dolphin panel changes) do that slowly all the time... baloo file extractor will go crazy on cpu .... I got one or two crahes doing this
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1295835] qdbus is missing dependency over qdbus-qt5 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1295835 (by Julien Aubin)
<yofel> mitya57-mobile: are you MOTU and can upload a couple packages for me? Our packageset is outdated :(
<yofel> If not it's not too important for now as nothing of that should block pykde4
<yofel> In any case, rejected were: artikulate, baloo, baloo-widgets, kfilemetadata, kqtquickcharts, kwalletmanager, libkomparediff2 if someone would be so nice to upload them
<mitya57-mobile> yofel: Sure, I can. From bzr?
<yofel> yep
<mitya57-mobile> Will do in ~20 minutes.
<yofel> thanks :)
<ScottK> mitya57-mobile: I'll be offline most of today, so no.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1239173] qt4-x11 - binaries linked against libQtCore don't start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1239173 (by Matthias Klose)
<ScottK> If mitya57 comes back, let him know I did qscintilla2 after all.
<mitya57> yofel: Uploaded.
<mitya57> ScottK: but you uploaded it :) Thanks.
<kdeuser56> yofel: something very weird is happening here
<kdeuser56> yofel: I can reproduce baloo file extractor crashes when I store large crashdumps and stress baloo with some additional stuff .... 
<kdeuser56> yofel: somehow the kde crash dialog is not invoked ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: and I am getting wird python stuff in the apport traces 
<kdeuser56> yofel: okay forget about the python stuff, I found the reason
<kdeuser56> I am no expert, but that backtrace looks somehow weird: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332477
<ubottu> KDE bug 332477 in Files "Baloo file extractor crashes on large files, e.g. crash dumps" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> kdeuser56, do you have use for file indexing/search ?
<kdeuser56> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> kdeuser56, if you were using nepomuk in the past then baloo is it's replacement
<kdeuser56> BluesKaj: i know ...
<BluesKaj> and it's obviously still buggy
<kdeuser56> BluesKaj: no, its pretty stable and works pretty well imho
<kdeuser56> BluesKaj: try it ;-) the performance is amazing
<BluesKaj> kdeuser56, i have no use for file searching since I'm just a home user who keeps things simple
<kdeuser56> BluesKaj: we are talking here about text files of 20mb that triggered the crash. These are files simple users wont have in their home directory. So for normal usage baloo is completely stable if you ask me
<BluesKaj> kdeuser56, then why the post about the baloo bug?
<kdeuser56> BluesKaj: after all it's a bug ...
<BluesKaj> uhm ok
<ScottK> mitya57: I misread your request the first time.  I thought you were asking me to upload all of them.  One wasn't a big deal.
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: just wait for vHanda to get back on Monday :)
<popey> frecel: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/22/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t18:53
<BluesKaj> the broadcom sta wifi driver in additional drivers on 14.04 disconnects every 10 mins here, so it's unstable on BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter which is very common on laptops
<BluesKaj> and NM still shows connected when it isn't
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw we need to modify backport scripts to remove my QT_SELECT=qt4 patch for startkde
<shadeslayer> since precise doesn't have QtChooser
<shadeslayer> oh what fun
<shadeslayer> kwin open gl + virtual box = crash
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, or = blanking scrns
<shadeslayer> bah, seems to crash in the vbox x11 code
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pz1dvt5qy
<yofel> shadeslayer: uhm, if precise doesn't have qtchooser, what would bother with QT_SELECT?
 * yofel just had his notebook freeze
<yofel> it's been a while since it did that
<soee_> :P
<snele> guys people have problems in 14.04 after todays updates
<snele> they cannot log into kde
<snele> "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"
<snele> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65005-quot-Could-not-start-d-bus-Can-you-call-qdbus-quot
<snele> I just did update to, and indeed qdbus-qt5 package is not installed after updates
<snele> *too
<snele> and in forums people say that without qdbus-qt5 installed you wont be able to boot into kde anymore
<phodius> hello
<phodius> where would i find the source for plasma-shell kde5
<phodius> ?
<phodius> anyone know?
<kdeuser56> yofel: why does "apt-get autoremove package" not remove "package-dbg" ?
<yofel> kdeuser56: it will never remove anything that you manually installed
<yofel> debug package make no difference there
<yofel> *packages
<kdeuser56> yofel: how can one mark the dbg package to be autoremoved?
<kdeuser56> yofel: marking the dbg package here as dbg does not work here either, because it wants to remove dbg packages all the time then, because nothing depends on them
<kdeuser56> *marking as auto
<yofel> you could use 'aptitude markauto <pkg>', not sure if you can do it with apt-get or dpkg
<yofel> that's per-package though
<kdeuser56> yofel: I know, I already did that, but then when I type "sudo apt-get autoremove" it wants to remove the dbg package, because nothing depends on it
<yofel> hm.....
<yofel> not sure how to do that. the kernel packages ship it's own postinst hook that creates /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels to handle autoremoval of that
<yofel> otherwise debug package are no different from other packages
<kdeuser56> yofel: thats pitty. can one manually define rules when installing a package? example mark this package A for removal if B is removed ?
<yofel> well, not... really. At least I don't know any other way than the one that the kernel folks use. Then again, I don't know all obscure apt features
<kdeuser56> yofel: :-( not even with dpkg? 
<yofel> possibly, I don't know
<debfx> dpkg has no concept of automatically installed packages
<kdeuser56> :-(
<yofel> oh right
<debfx> that flag is stored in /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<kdeuser56> where is the file that stores all dependencies?
<kdeuser56> A dirty hack would be to inject a dependency in that file ...
<kdeuser56> /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<ahoneybun> Riddell, how does this look http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/?
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<lordievader> Whoo fancy, ahoneybun :D
<ahoneybun> lordievader, yep
<ahoneybun> lordievader, I think it is nice
<yofel> fancy indeed ^^
<BluesKaj> yes, looks good
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I think it is nice too :)
<ahoneybun> awesome
<ahoneybun> I think it should be revealed with the 14.04 release
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-16
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<valorie> very nice, ahoneybun
 * valorie goes off to visit the parental unit
<PerfM> hi friends
<PerfM> I'm back
<PerfM> wow, it's been so long since I was last here
<Tm_T> PerfM: may I ask you nicely to go?
<PerfM> Tm_T, please stop
<PerfM> Tm_T, I haven't had my coffee yet
<Tm_T> PerfM: that's no excuse for bad behaviour
<PerfM> Tm_T, yes, you may ask me nicely to go
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<soee> hi, i think i have a problem with systemd that was discussed like 2 days ago 
<lordievader> Sddm not booting?
<soee> sddm does not start and i see only lines: Starting version 2019 and 4 lines with error: /dev/sdb: No medium found /dev/sdc: No medium found /dev/sdd: No medium found /dev/sde: No medium found
<soee> if i login from tty1 and startx i can use my system 
<lordievader> soee: Could you pastebin the output of 'systemctl --failed' and 'systemctl status sddm'?
<soee> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608457/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608461/
<lordievader> soee: 'sudo systemctl enable sddm' to enable sddm on boot, what is the output of 'systemctl status apparmor'?
<soee> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608469/
<soee> lordievader:  enabling sddm http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608470/
<lordievader> Now sddm should start on boot. This is a know bug.
<soee> yup, thank you for your help
<lordievader> soee: About the apparmor failing, it cannot find some file. However my configuration doesn't even have that config file...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libnm-qt gone thanks
<Riddell> yum http://www.ocsmag.com/2015/03/13/plasma-is-my-new-favorite-desktop/
<avras> valorie, this wasn't even a remote sketch of what I wanted ;) Advertica is a good theme, but it can be tweaked even more :P
<avras> (I don't know if the following has made it to the server: ) Ok, so I've tinkered with my DNS setup, the route should be simplier now. Check, please :)
<valorie> avras: what a great blog post!
<valorie> are you on the planet?
<valorie> planetS
<valorie> and Riddell, the wire ^^^
<Riddell> valorie: what what?
<valorie> look at that lovely blog post above
<valorie> avras: I'm not sure what you mean by Advertica?
<Riddell> valorie: the ocsmag one I posted a link to? yeah I'll ask mparillo to put on the wire and social media, he's useful at that sort of stuff
<avras> valorie: probably a misattribution, I don't see what you're referencing ;)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> oh gosh, YOU posted the link
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> I mixed up, sorry for the confusion
<avras> valorie: and Advertica is the wordpress theme that the new site is based on http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<valorie> ah, now it all makes sense
<valorie> the design is what I like, very simple and easy to use
<avras> yes, the color scheme I used in the first sketch was too heavy...
<valorie> oh my, how did it get to be 2am?
<valorie> niters all
<Riddell> night valorie 
<avras> good night!
<Mamarok> hm, why is krunner invoked with Al+Space in Vivid instead of Alt+F2 as before?
<yofel> ask upstream. IMO alt+space is more convenient, but alt+f2 works too
<soee> strange, i can install calligra here on myt work PC but not on my lap :-|
<yofel> oh right... soee: I didn't get any conflicts when installing calligra either
<yofel> sorry for the late response
<soee> yofel: np, ill check later at home with problem resolver option
<ovidiu-florin> who owns this: https://kubuntu.wordpress.com/ ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I think that's https://launchpad.net/~zhengpeng-hou
<Riddell> who hung around here in kde 3 times, got hired by canonical and I think has now left
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> freeflying on irc
<ovidiu-florin> we should get ownership of that
<Riddell> why?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: because of the name
<ovidiu-florin> it sounds official and it's not
<ovidiu-florin> people might go there to see news or ge help
<ovidiu-florin> and noone will respond
<Riddell> shrug, it looks like just a blog to me, weird that it doesn't have any name or anything but I'd think it's mostly harmless
<Riddell> but sure /msg freeflying and ask if he can give it away or post a pointer to better kubuntu places on it
<ovidiu-florin> If it would have a name that suggested a personal blog, then I would have nothing against it
<ovidiu-florin> but the name can make people think it's official
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: take a look at the comment from this page: https://kubuntu.wordpress.com/about-me/
<ovidiu-florin> no responce for 9 years
<Riddell> good point
<ovidiu-florin> I made a card for it
<ovidiu-florin> I'll take care of it sometime this week, unless someone beats me to it
<ovidiu-florin> back to work
<ovidiu-florin> see you this evening
<Riddell> thanks ovidiu-florin 
<mparillo> If nobody has done so, I can try to share http://www.ocsmag.com/2015/03/13/plasma-is-my-new-favorite-desktop/
<Riddell> mparillo: I was just about to ask :)
<Riddell> please do
<soee> the 14.12.3 status can be removed from topic ? packages are already in Vivid no ?
<owlman> Hi, experimenting with new hardware :) Any recommendations for an onscreen keyboard which plays nicely with plasma?
<owlman> ^ plasma 5
<owlman> Is maliit recommended?
<Riddell> owlman: I've no recommendations, let us know if you find stuff that works
<owlman> riddell: that's the problem ;)
<jmux> owlman: I did try kvkbd with KDE3 / Trinity long time ago. It even worked with the screensaver / lock screen and KDM login screen at that time. But no update since 8 years doesn't sound promising and just KDE4.
<dantti> Riddell: regarding you question the other day, imo the best would be to use packagekit session interface, of course that means muon needs to support it, but that way it would even work on non Plasma systems....
<dantti> *DBus session interface - for clarity
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> dantti: can you use that from packagekit-qt library?
<owlman> jmux: thanks for the info. There seem to be a few gtk based onscreen keyboards, mailiit seems to be the only qt based one. Unfortunately only github site seems to be active, website is down 
<dantti> Riddell: hmm that lib is mostly for talking to PackageKit itself, it doesn't include any session bits
<dantti> the session interface is just the DBus spec Apper for example implements and then an external app calls on DBus session org.fdo.packagekit.install-package, then Apper handles the UIs needed to do the install
<Riddell> dantti: gosh all very complex sounding
<dantti> well it's not :P eg, k3b needs some package, it calls on DBus session packagekit to install "lame", this call only requires QtDBus, then Apper gets the call and shows the user the install ui
<dantti> otherwise K3b would need to write lots of UI code, and some negotiation with PK logic
<Quintasan> owlman: Feel free to test maliit
<Quintasan> IIRC it was supposed to be the default keyboard in Plasma Active
<Quintasan> When I was working on getting a package it was working rather nicely on my PC.
<Quintasan> oh, GSoC applications are open
<Riddell> Quintasan: you wanting to apply?
<Riddell> thanks for the posts mparillo :)
<Riddell> mparillo: keep doing that sort of thing and you can be a kubuntu member and come to akademy etc and be an international freedom fighter :)
<BluesKaj> you know how the syaing goes, one man's freedom fighter in another's ...........
<BluesKaj> in =is . leave it to me to muck up the spelling :)
<Riddell> is another's computer programmer?
<BluesKaj> let's just say enemy
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> whoa, now my cpu is completely maxed out , resizing another HDD/partition with gparted  
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<lordievader> BluesKaj: IO wait, ain't it lovely :P
<BluesKaj> yeah, slow as molasses in January ...too much data on that drive :?
<BluesKaj> :/
<BluesKaj> another 8mins to go, so not so bad
<BluesKaj> I swapped HDDs , using a smaller, but faster 7200rpm as the the main 
<BluesKaj> supposedly faster'
<lordievader> BluesKaj: More vm tuning, async writes :D
<BluesKaj> not using any vms atm
<soee> hmm seems like calligra problem has been fixed after latets updates
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Err I mean the virtual memory here, /proc/sys/vm. Not virtual machines ;)
 * ahoneybun loves Kontact now
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun yofel Riddell is there any reason for not storing the images from posts on our own server? Why do we do this: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/1410-beta-2 ??
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yeah
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: do you agree with me, or are you talking about something else?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: AFAIR the image upload in drupal was/is broken
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: something else, but yeah, not storing images not on our own server seems strange
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: broken or disabled on purpose by sysadmins?
<yofel> that I don't remember
<ovidiu-florin> so it's ok to put them on our own server from now on? Legaly I mean
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: not sure 
<ahoneybun> valorie: have the docs ever been exported to pdf before?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: how can we find out?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: it was before my time 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'd guess it's ok, since the post will always be about the product in the picture
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: all the images I have for the feature tour is on our server
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I saw earlier that the merge was a success :)
<jjesse> ahoneybun: the last time i remember the docs in PDF format was when i was working on tthem and we did a docbook export to pdf
<jjesse> ahoneybun: but thatwas back in the day
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: check out the feature tour
<ahoneybun> jjesse: the reason I ask is for the feature tour we talk about okular handling pdfs and I thought it would be good to see the docs as a example file with okular
<jjesse> ahoneybun:  i haven't been involved in kubuntu-docs in a loong time valorie i think is in charge of things that way but yeah it would've been a cool thing 
<ovidiu-florin> I'll put them all on our server and hope for the best
<ovidiu-florin> Right now I don't see an issue with doing this
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: as long as we don't say we maybe the images and credit the right people legally we should be fine
<ahoneybun> *made the images
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yep, one reason I don't like the current website is attachments are broken
<ovidiu-florin> I made this querry that shows all tha posts that have images that are not stored on our server: SELECT title, modif FROM (SELECT post_title AS title, post_modified AS modif, post_content AS content FROM wp_posts GROUP BY title) AS maxPosts WHERE content LIKE '%img%' AND content NOT REGEXP '\<[[:blank:]]*img[[:blank:]]*[^\>]*src[[:blank:]]*\=[[:blank:]]*\"http\:\/\/kubwp\.kubuntu\.co\.uk';
<ahoneybun> jjesse: we have a docbook file, so it would be finding a script/program to export it to pdf
<ovidiu-florin> 54 more posts to go
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | kf5.8 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.8.0_vivid.html
<yofel> 14.12.3 removed
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: what do you think about the okular screenie?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: where?
<ahoneybun> kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<ahoneybun> did not push it sorry
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: how about using https://techbase.kde.org/Books#KDE_Frameworks_Cookbook
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ahoneybun> ok ovidiu-florin but what about the drop shadow and no background for that screenshot?
<ovidiu-florin> the shaddow looks better than the cropped background
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> o cool
<ahoneybun> cool thanks ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> my wife agrees
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ;)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/amarok-2.1.jpg
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: do you think we should clear some of the media/images we have of KDE4?
<ovidiu-florin> depends on what you reffer to
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: right attachements were broken, I have backups of my people.canonical stuff and now we all have space at people.ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> I've found that picture on the amarok anouncement, so that one is ok
<Riddell> I have a backup of all my people.canonical stuff
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can you give me this one: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/calligra-logo-transparent-for-light-600.png ?
<ovidiu-florin> 36 posts left
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/calligra-logo-transparent-for-light-600.png
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: this as well: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/4.6-elegantly-yours.png
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's up
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I found a better icon for email for the slideshow
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: no this one is not
<ovidiu-florin> the calligra one I got
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> but the 4.6 one, isn't
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: IMO you don't need to make them availab;e online
<ovidiu-florin> just send them to me so I can put them on the server
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: are you uploading images?
<mparillo> Riddell: You are most welcome. My pleasure. Sorry that $work got in the way of a speedy acknowledgement. Poor history: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zFAvzf0Mv0 
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: yea http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<ahoneybun> just 3 more screenshots
<ovidiu-florin> I hate the new Gwenview icon, I always get it confuzed with Konsole
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: no problem
<Riddell> mparillo: ah, our national hero, the australian chap
<ovidiu-florin> I was just wondering why I keep seeing new pictures in the media
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://holvi.com/media/tn/poolimage.image/2014/02/19/fd22ded305da0b2705af5fa76f8f86fc6e82ce50.jpg.400x400_q85.jpg do you have this?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ;P
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ladies-polo-shirts-now-kubuntu-merchandise-shop
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: imagine opening 5 Gwenviews instead of 5 konsoles, when I'm stressed at work
<ahoneybun> I still need to link those top icons to the parts in the page like you want ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ovidiu-florin> I could ... say something to someone about that....
<ovidiu-florin> like I want? I thought you agreed with me
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you make me feel like I'm in charge of something
<ovidiu-florin> and I'm giving out orders
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/people.canonical.com.tar.xz
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I agree with the idea, we did something similar in the Docs but to link to the home page of the docs
<ahoneybun> just following suite to you ovidiu-florin
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: Is http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ladies-polo-shirts-now-kubuntu-merchandise-shop a test post? The image does not load for me, and https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ looks completely sold out.
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: that was my point
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: could this be the picture  http://jussi01.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/20131011_190759.jpg?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'll use this one: https://cdn.holvi.com/media/poolimage.image/2013/10/11/6bd614d5774f445b7df4bbc42c929059b9d21f02_600x600_q85.jpg
<ovidiu-florin> should I bother updating the post on the current site?
<ovidiu-florin> with the image?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: the icons link to themselves
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: please center the screenshots
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: ping
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/people.canonical.com.tar.xz
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: can you please ask Paweł about the screenshots from http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/ what comments does he have?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I'm trying to find out how to link the icons to sections of the page
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: use H1 ->H6 for sections
<ovidiu-florin> and link images to http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/#sectionName
<ahoneybun> as in #H1?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> #textInH1
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: do you have the page about sections handly?
 * ahoneybun is not understanding
<ahoneybun> oh html
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: http://www.echoecho.com/htmllinks08.htm
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the archive looks the same to me
<ovidiu-florin> the contents
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: found it on Google
<ovidiu-florin> 27 posts left
<ovidiu-florin> I think I'm going to bet
<ovidiu-florin> it's late
<ovidiu-florin> bed*
<ovidiu-florin> 25 posts left
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<Riddell> thanks ovidiu-florin 
<ahoneybun> thank ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> *thanks
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: please also take a look at this card: https://trello.com/c/LKijjLlb/10-configure-the-site when you can
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: Configure the site ++ OB, AH, PA, SI, JAR, CS, P]
<ovidiu-florin> check what needs to be checked
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ahoneybun: I'm liking the look of http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<ahoneybun> thanks Riddell :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-17
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can you give me a list of the current devs working in Kubuntu>
<LeeJunFan> upgrading to 15.04 network manager is asking for all new passwords for wifi, they are all still in my wallet.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've changed a few things on the feature page http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/wp-admin/revision.php?from=1859&to=1870
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
 * yofel wonders why org.kde.kglobalaccel[4153] is logging to the system journal...
<sitter> yofel: sddm's maybe?
<yofel> dunno, more like the session, because every time I pull down yakuake I get
<yofel> Mar 17 11:53:23 pq-edge org.kde.kglobalaccel[4153]: Got XKeyPress event
<yofel> Mar 17 11:53:23 pq-edge org.kde.kglobalaccel[4153]: "F12" = "toggle-window-state"
<sitter> nobody knows in that case
<sitter> unless all dbus services are logged to the journal
<yofel> could be..
<Riddell> mparillo: you endorced me as knowing git! git still scares me!
<kfunk> yofel: isn't that .xsession-errors being redirect to systemd's user journal?
<kfunk> I've seen the same message in journalctl, btw
<sitter> Riddell: are you going to fix ci builds today?
<Riddell> sitter: yes can do, what needs done?
<sitter> merges need fixing first and foremost
<sitter> and then you get to tell me whether I should waste launchpad build cycles by doing blanket rebuilds or you want to click buttons manually :P
<Riddell> sitter: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/ ?
<sitter> yep
 * Riddell spots http://blog.qt.io/blog/2015/03/17/qt-5-5-alpha-available/
<sitter> Riddell: has kf5.8 landed in archive yet?
<sitter> guess that's a no
<Riddell> no it hasn't, that's on my todo list for today too
<sitter> mh
<sitter> Riddell: make sure to pause integration before you start pushing release changelogs
<mparillo> Riddell: I have seen  you share git commands in this channel. Knowing enough to share counts for me.
<sitter> Riddell: and don't NOCI them. then the majority of breakage from your bad push on friday should autoresolve
<sitter> which leaves the problem that CI has a framework with 4 epoch that you lowered for the release and I have no idea how to handle that
<Riddell> sitter: just delete it from the PPAs no?
<sitter> that does nothing for the people using the PPA
<Riddell> sucks to be them? e-mail kubuntu-devel and whatnot
<yofel> kfunk: .xsession-errors is still there and being used, so I would rather agree with sitter that it's just dbus
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Mirv> Riddell: Qt 5.4.1 might be good for landing in a couple of hours, and if that's the case then it would be nice to be able to migrat that to release pocket before kf5.8
<Mirv> I should know more in little over 3 hours
<Riddell> Mirv: ack
<Riddell> Mirv: I take it there's no packages of QtSpeech yet? knotifications is asking for it but I don't think it is released
<Mirv> Riddell: no, I don't think anyone has a git snapshot packaged
<Riddell> sgclark: libkdeedu is in, that's the last part of 14.12.3 I think, muchos gracis for doing all that :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ty
<Riddell> hmm, if I upgrade libgit I can move gitg to -proposed and let it be someone else's problem
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://twitter.com/online_fr/status/577803802763534336
<Riddell> sitter: remind me again how to turn off jenkins merging?
<Riddell> hola rdieter, happy birthday
<rdieter> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> Feliz Cumplaños!
<shadeslayer> possibly spelt that wrong
<rdieter> close enough :)
<shadeslayer> rdieter: Feliz Cumpleaños!
<shadeslayer> :P
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/search/?q=pause
<sitter> kubotu: order birthday package for rdieter
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to rdieter and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday rdieter, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday rdieter :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<sitter> mhhh, beer
<sitter> Riddell: I think your script crapped out
<Riddell> sitter: which script?
<sitter> Riddell: upload/push script
<sitter> Riddell: 118 jobs queued for the past hour, no change
<sitter> in case it is finished though: at least kpeople seems to be missing
<Riddell> sitter: I'm still running it
<Riddell> Mirv: any news on whether I can upload?
<Mirv> Riddell: the meeting starts in 10mins. if ack, I'll publish 5.4.1, if not I'll ping you too
<Riddell> ahoneybun: new slideshow looking nice
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I think it could benefit from some screenshots maybe and the slide transition is kinae slow
<sitter> Riddell: don't forget to unpause integration when you are done pushing
 * sitter out
<Riddell> but sddm still doesn't start on virtualbox :(
<yofel> live or installed?
<Riddell> live
<Mirv> Riddell: ok we're moving forward with publishing Qt 5.4.1 now to archives
<Riddell> Mirv: ooh exciting
<Riddell> Mirv: where do these meetings happen? somewhere in secret?
<Mirv> Riddell: well most of the landings related action is #ubuntu-ci-eng where we've talked Qt 5.4.1 (+ on the ubuntu-phone mailing list), but this last "can we land" was a hangouts call I think mostly within QA people (I wasn't there myself).
<Mirv> Riddell: normally there wouldn't be this much QA but currently the vivid-rtm distro hasn't yet forked from normal vivid, and they're trying do some properly QA:d images.
<Mirv> there will be another https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/ soonish so that non-SRU landings to there can be made while vivid gets into final freezes + gets released
<Riddell> Mirv: let me know when I can start uploading :)
<Riddell> hmm, we already have code for sddm autologin,I wonder why it's not working on the live cds
<Mirv> Riddell: unfortunately at current pace it'd probably be around midnight in European timezones because of some publishing issues
 * avras is back
 * avras and analysing new feature tour
<avras> ovidiu-florin, Quintasan, is it better to dump tips and concerns here, or send it to the mailing list?
<Quintasan> send it to the mailing list
<debfx> ScottK: what do you think about dropping kubuntu_02_enable_message_indicator.diff from quassel?
<debfx> since you know we don't have a message indicator anymore
<ahoneybun> Riddell: screenshots?
<Mirv> ScottK: qtwayland now in new queue
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: none of the images I need are in that archive you gave me.
 * mitya57 notices Qt 5.4.1 landing - great work Mirv!
<ahoneybun> Howdy
<KDDA> has anyone got testdisk working in vivid?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-18
<sitter> shadeslayer: I kinda rewrote list-missing in superior ruby code, what do I do with it :O
<ScottK> debfx: Isn't it still useful for people using quassel with Unity?
<ScottK> If not, then sure.
<ScottK> Mirv: Not any more it's not.
<ahoneybun> seems the nonfree drivers do not agree with the system
<Mirv> thanks Scott!
<Mirv> now when infinity fixes the problems caused by gdal update Qt will actually migrate
<mitya57> Mirv: first vtk6 tests need to succeed
<debfx> ScottK: maybe (if they didn't change the api multiple times on the way)
<debfx> ScottK: but the patch also disable the tray icon by default
<Mirv> mitya57: yes, the vtk6 tests failing are caused by that gdal update..
<soee> good morning
<Mirv> mitya57: I was puzzled first, but then I tried -proposed and saw the problem in packages depending on older gdal
<Mirv> good morning of a hopefully Qt day
<Mirv> and then it turned out infinity is working on it, but it seems that he's not reverting but trying to complete the transition instead
<mitya57> Ok, I should have read the full #u-devel backlog
<Mirv> there were also other adt issues but it seems CI folks went through retrying the unstable ones
<Riddell> sitter: bug 953342 is fixed, I hope this makes your day joyful
<ubottu> bug 953342 in intltool "[ffe] Add support for Qt Designer UI files" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953342
<sitter> only took 2 years :'<
<mitya57> only 3 years
<Riddell> sitter: is CI still in need of love?
<Riddell> Mirv: am I good to upload KF5?
<mitya57> Riddell: please don't upload, qt hasn't migrated yet
<sitter> Riddell: yeah, some games and plasmas need to be triggered, we have a script for that though
<sitter> right now workspace appears to legitimately not build, so that's a bit of a blocker
<Mirv> Riddell: there was an unfortunate gdal transition starting, breaking one adt test and blocking qt. just a few minutes ago the adt test now passed so hoping for the best
<Mirv> oh yay, it'd look like that initially
<Riddell> sitter: did you have any thoughts on bug 1432343 ? you said you thought there was a race condition with ubiquity-dm ?
<ubottu> bug 1432343 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Vivid Daily 20150315: Live cd does not boot in VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432343
<sitter> couldn't pin point it exactly
<sitter> actually I was going to download ubuntu and see if it also has problems
<sitter> uhh
<sitter> newly installed system polkit aint working
<sitter> lovely
 * sitter needs to make qaptworker debugable >.<
<mitya57> It migrated `\o/´
<Riddell> ooh?
<sitter> weeh
<Riddell> ooh!
<sitter> Riddell: for the record I think there was a behavior change in libapt-pkg that is causing qapt to freeze randomly
<Riddell> :(
<Guest71792> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10619786/
<sitter> second time I am seeing that
<sitter> could of course simply be a bug in aptpkg
<sitter> there still is a bug in qapt though
<sitter> randomly it goes that authorization was not provided
<sitter> while it is doing something and after auth is actually done...
<sitter> could be aff2e3b6351a1c317dc33cf65f946570f5dbb5de
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: great, you ? :)
<lordievader> Waking up...
<soee> itd almost 12:00 :D
<lordievader> soee: I got home at 03:15...
<lordievader> And here it is almost 11:00 :P
<soee> ah right, 11:00 :)
<Mirv> Riddell: thanks for waiting!
<Riddell> thanks for packaging 5.4.1 :)
<Mirv> you're welcome :)
<Mirv> and thanks to all the help I again got from everyone... there's so much other things to be done besides the packaging that help is welcome
<Mirv> now kwin got rid of the qtbase/qtdeclarative-abi dependencies too, thanks to the private symbol marking fixes
<Riddell> sitter: testing ubuntu daily-live on virtualbox it doesn't start X either
<Riddell> so I think it's a problem with systemd-sysv + X + virtualbox  nothing kubuntu specific
<kubotu> feed branches had 15 updates, showing the latest 6
<lordievader> Riddell: I've heard more problems of Vivid + VB.
<sitter> Riddell: agreed
<Riddell> good good
<Riddell> be careful when trying ubuntu dailies, the current is old (6th March, no systemd) presumably it doesn't pass some automated tests somewhere
 * sitter cancels ubuntu download
<lordievader> Hehe
<sitter> hm
<sitter> every time I look at something muon I happen to find a pile of bugs that have nothing to do with what I set out to investigate :/
<Riddell> :(
 * sitter falls off chair
<sitter> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commit&h=a1686b5b76349bd19b54ac5c8e7482b20937ca13
<sitter> well drunk
<Riddell> ¿que significa?
<kfunk> btw guys: Kubuntu Vivid has been rock stable for the last weeks (for me). kudos.
<Riddell> kfunk: :)  shame we still haven't worked out what caused systemd+sddm to go all unhappy when I changed the vt to 7
<sitter> Riddell: no clue what that frontendcap stuff is, judging by the name I'd say its important though
<yofel> Riddell: I hardly think the vt change did something. I'm more concerned why the service would get disabled...
<yofel> which really shouldn't happen
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer> sitter: >.>
<shadeslayer> <.<
<sitter> hm?
<KDDA> has anyone got testdisk working in vivid?
<shadeslayer> sitter: fun fact
<shadeslayer> sitter: native armhf build of webkit : 6 hours
<shadeslayer> qemu'd build : 4:44 hours
<Riddell> KDDA: what is testdisk?
<KDDA> tool for testing disks
<Riddell> oh I see what they did there :)
<KDDA> indeed
<KDDA> very clever!
<KDDA> I have corrupted the internal SD card on my phone
<KDDA> so I dumped it to a raw file
<KDDA> but getting unmet dependancies : testdisk : Depends: libntfs-3g852
<KDDA> but I have libntfs-3g installed which is strange
<KDDA> probably more of a ubuntu issue, but thought Id ask here
<Riddell> KDDA: it installs fine in vivid for me
<Riddell> no depends on libntfs-3g852
<KDDA> weird
<ScottK> debfx: In that case, I guess it can go.
<sitter> shadeslayer: there used to be a time when the build timed out on launchpad which was at like 12 hours or so due to linking taking forever
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> debfx: ooh are you updating the quassel package?
 * Riddell cries on noticing that upstream_control-space.diff has disappeared from konsole making emacs unusable again
<KDDA> Riddell: why am I getting a duplicate sources entry?
<KDDA> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-backports/multiverse amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_vivid-backports_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Riddell> KDDA: no idea maybe you have a duplicate entry
<KDDA> cant see one :/
<Riddell> KDDA: could be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<KDDA> looked there too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KDDA> how do I install/remove a virtual package?!?
<BluesKaj> remove it inside the VM 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> KDDA: you can't 
<shadeslayer> because there's no package to remove technically
<BluesKaj> guess I misread, thought he meant remove a package from a VM guest OS
<Riddell> cyphermox: you uploaded ubiquity without changing the bzr branch.  I'll sync those
<KDDA> why will nothing work for me today!?!?
<BluesKaj> KDDA, because it's a new moon and the helper gods are asleep :)
<Riddell> it might be a sign of the coming solar eclipse as the end of worlds?
<lordievader> Ahhh
 * lordievader runs in fear
 * BluesKaj just drinks more coffee
 * soee does not care
<Riddell> ronnoc: we can always find things for useful people to do
<Riddell> ronnoc: mparillo has been writing the kubuntu wire posts recently
<ronnoc> Riddell:  OK I can ping him to see what we could do. I'm also available for release testing as we get closer to Vivid's release. I have a dedicated hard drive that the Beta's urrently on.
<ronnoc> *currently
<Riddell> sitter: your commit 5ce2953692ca6cb62f440bba7ecae95b042cb49a to our konsole packaging with comment "." deleted my favourate patch, what's that all about?
<sitter> upstream
<ronnoc> mparillo: hit me up when you're around to discuss the Wire and what I could help with :)
<Riddell> ronnoc: wire just gets posts whenever there is something kubuntu related that someone writes about, so searching for those may end up with more things to write about :)
<Riddell> ronnoc: and if you're into helping with PR there's stuff like Plasma release announcements that need love :)
<Riddell> who was saying paritionmanager didn't work? it works fine for me
<Riddell> ooh but it doesn't run the the app menu
<ronnoc> Riddell: I certainly could help with the 1st part. In fact, I went ahead and set up a custom Google Alert for the mighty Ku and will keep an eye out for coolio-stuff :)
<sitter> Riddell: the kxmlrpcclient you broke never was broken as you didn't merge kubuntu_unstable before doing your thing
<Riddell> sitter: pardon?
<mparillo> ronnoc: Sorry, I missed these, but it seems as if last night's vivid upgrades were not kind to my VM on my $work laptop. I am brand new at this publicity thing, but I have been trying to focus on Kubuntu-specific updates, not the two main upstreams (KDE or Ubuntu), unless I see something directly related to Kubuntu.
<mparillo> Basically, I try to hit the wire, G+, and twitter (directly, so I can embed an image, but I think the wire sends to twitter and planet KDE automagically). Facebook, most of the time, but I wash my hands afterwards.
<mparillo> I think with the new site some are working on, an RSS feed from Kubuntu Wire to the news section would be nice.
<sitter> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kxmlrpcclient.git/log/?h=kubuntu_vivid_archive note that branch ancestry at the bottom. you twiddle the epoch in vivid_archive derived from master, then merged unstable, which was also derived from master but had changes on top of it
<Riddell> hint hint ovidiu-florin ↑ :)
<sitter> so the epoch drop you did was noop because unstable already had it
<soee> woho tomorrow 5.2.2 tars ? :)
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if I should do a practice of that today to make sure the scripts are still all working
<sitter> you should talk to translators about documentation lineup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whoop whoop
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have access to 2 more ARM servers now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh? how?
<shadeslayer> I got a invite from online.net
<Riddell> you must be special
<Riddell> I wonder if boud got one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I also virtualized my amd64 server to do arm builds
<shadeslayer> so I have a fair amount of ARM power now :D
<shadeslayer> I do hope its cheap when they launch it
<shadeslayer> I mean, I wouldn't mind paying 20 EUR a year or something for this 
<Riddell> for a cloud server? cloud servers usually cost more like €20 a day no?
<shadeslayer> not necessarily
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://buyvm.net/
<shadeslayer> 15.00/year
<shadeslayer> anyway, I hope it's cheap :p
<Riddell> (more so for the bandwidth, especially if it's in australia)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I hear they're going to sell consumer versions of the board
<shadeslayer> so you can buy one of those and stick it a corner of your house
<Riddell> well that's no different from the pandaboard I already hvae or the raspberry pi you have
<Riddell> it depends on what software you have no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's quite different actually
<shadeslayer> apparently will have 4 ethernet ports, and msata ports
<Riddell> what is msata?
<Riddell> I don't really feel the need for 4 ethernet ports in life
<Riddell> ahoneybun: new docs uploaded thanks!
<shadeslayer> mini sata port
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujKeYZQJ1QQ
<shadeslayer> Riddell: more internets! :D
 * Riddell publishes http://jriddell.org/2015/03/18/kubuntu-15-04-heating-up/
<kfunk> 15.04 is going to be great indeed :)
<debfx> Riddell: yes, I'll update quassel
<debfx> if I can remember how to use bzr
<Riddell> shadeslayer: coming in today? necesitamos hablar castellano
<Riddell> debfx: thanks, bzr is easy, it's just like git but more snuggly
<debfx> well the tricky part is that git, bzr, svn use similar subcommand names but with a different meaning
<Riddell> I think it would be even more tricky if they were completely different names
<Riddell> apt-cache policy cantor-backend-python has two packages from the same archive! how is that possible? https://paste.kde.org/p8l30rfde
<Riddell> sddm guy points to https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/340
<Riddell> yofel: do you think that would help the disabled sddm issue?
<mparillo> Riddell: Assuming you do not want to publicize yourself, want me to spread the word about http://jriddell.org/2015/03/18/kubuntu-15-04-heating-up/
<Riddell> mparillo: ooh please do spread on social media bits
<Riddell> mparillo: on your last Wire post the links were actually links to the image not the article.  I fixed that up
<mparillo> Are you sure? I was pretty sure I had http://jriddell.org/2015/03/18/kubuntu-15-04-heating-up/ as the target of announces?
<Riddell> mparillo: I see the same issue in the Protocols Plugfest Europe post on that image
<mparillo> Let me see...
<Mamarok> where exactly will we have the meeting with the Community Couuncil, in here?
<Mamarok> Council*
<mparillo> When I click on the link for Protocols Plugfest Europe, I get sent to: http://www.protocolsplugfest.com/europe/speakers/
<Riddell> Mamarok: in #ubuntu-meeting usually
<Mamarok> OK, let's hope I will not forget tomorrow :)
<Riddell> tomorrow at 18:00 (I wonder what timezone that is)
<Riddell> 17:00UTC so it is
<Mamarok> that's UTC, so 19:00 for me
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm? surely you're +1
<Mamarok> oh, right, silly me, I even entered it correctly in my calendar...
<mparillo> Steps to reproduce:  (1): http://wire.kubuntu.org/ (2): Scroll or go directly to http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=234 (3): Click on: Protocols Plugfest Europe in the body text of the post (not the headline) (4): Link to: http://www.protocolsplugfest.com/europe/speakers/
<Riddell> mparillo: yes that link is fine but the images both link to themselves
<Riddell> mparillo: they should link to same place as the text link
<mparillo> Hmmm, I never specified a link target for the images. 
<mparillo> I wonder if the wire did that automagicaly.
<Riddell> possibly
<mparillo> So, I think I see it. Somebody told me that people click on posts most often when there is an image. So, I have been trying to do so. On the Wire UI, I upload a File, then Insert Media, and it includes a default URL and Title, with options for Caption, Alt Text, and Description.
<Riddell> hmm strange
<Riddell> yes including an image in a blog post is pretty important
<mparillo> The default URL is indeed right back to the image.
<Riddell> just text people skip over
<Riddell> but also people like to click on the images if it's a blog post about some other article so it's best to have that pointing to the article too
<mparillo> So, I have made sure the links in my text go where they should, but it did not occur to me that the images were also links (I think this is limited to the Wire, not G+, etc.)
<mparillo> Let me see if I can fix my old Wire posts first.
<Riddell> thanks :)
<mparillo> Riddell: All the image links in my wire posts should now go to the same place as the text links (except for your speaking gig, where I had two images, one for you going to the speakers, and the other to the main page).
 * ahoneybun is happy to be in Riddell's acticle
<soee_> all QT 5.4.1 and kf 5.8 packages are already in vivid ?
<Riddell> soee: yes, kf 5.8 is in -proposed still
<soee> Riddell: but i see a lot of it was installed
<soee> anyway, before final release we can now only expect plasma 5.2.2 right ?
<Riddell> !testers | sddm 0.11.0-0ubuntu5 in vivid needs trying out please
<ubottu> sddm 0.11.0-0ubuntu5 in vivid needs trying out please: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<soee> Riddell: what chnages ?
 * sgclark fears testing sddm
<Riddell> added WantedBy=graphical.target to the end of /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service
<Riddell> as advised by upstream
<soee> what this change do :) ?
<soee> i'm not familiar with it at all
<sgclark> hopefully makes it enabled by default?
<Riddell> beats me, hopefully good things
<soee> :D
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what is this talk about Muon Discover Banner?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: open muon discover, you see the banner on the first page?
<Riddell> the default is pretty boring, we should customise it
<stormchaser3000> hi
<ahoneybun> Riddell: its a slideshow
<Riddell> ahoneybun: which we did for kde4 with this /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/muon-discover/featured.json
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so that needs updated with whatever are the best apps around now and added to kubuntu-settings in whatever the right directory is
<Riddell> hi stormchaser3000, welcome along
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so make the images, and find where to put them lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I saw your email to the list that you find the right places for khelpcenter
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I did although when looking at the documentation the text and doc imgaes are fine but the theme images don't want to work and I've no idea why :(
<ahoneybun> Riddell: as in the theme userbase uses?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the theme the other docs use
<ahoneybun> odd
<Riddell> ahoneybun: asking on kde-i18n-doc list would be the obvious way to find someone who could work it out
<Riddell> Sho_: do you have any thoughts on bug 1423011 ?
<ubottu> bug 1423011 in konversation (Ubuntu) "Konversation 1.6 beta logs are stored in a different place than 1.5 logs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423011
<Riddell> konversation default seems to be ~/logs while we've always changed that to ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs for some reason
<Sho_> Riddell: Either you need to keep your override, or someone needs to write some migration code ... which is tricky
<Sho_> Riddell: I've had a fairly long discussion with Harald about this and he was looking into something afaik
<Sho_> Riddell: In the meantime we've spent our weekend time on fixing various Konvi release blockers and the VDG is working on fixing the icon mess right now and I'm about to send a mail to kde-i18n-doc to declare string freeze
<Riddell> ln -s ~/logs ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs  can't be too hard to code :)
<Sho_> Riddell: It's quite hard if Konversation doesn't know it was .kde/share/apps/konversation/logs the last time it ran
<Riddell> mm
<Sho_> or if the user manually reconfigured things and doesn't want the above
<Sho_> Riddell: anyhow the plan is to release Konvi 1.6 final in very early April, before the April 9th deadline Harald gave me
<Riddell> lovelyness
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping, do you have that pdf for KDE Plasma 5 Frameworks
<Riddell> can anyone tell me if dolphin works in vivid?
<soee> sure
<Quintasan> Christ, getting a paper that says "Yes, this guy is a student" in English is borderline impossible
<soee> uh.. even pirated windows version will get free update to windows 10 ;o
<Quintasan> Good move by microsoft.
<ahoneybun> soee: Quintasan I saw that, I was like holy crap
<soee> ;]
<sgclark> welp updated and reboot and went striaght to emergency mode
<sgclark> straight
<Riddell> sgclark: what is emergency mode?
<Riddell> soee: so does it?
<sgclark> gives me systemd options to view  journalctl which I am doing..
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<soee> Riddell: sddm ?
<Riddell> soee: I'm after sddm being tested and dolphin
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks lovely, maybe reduce the image size by about 1/2 (and link to full size)?
<yofel> what's wrong with dolphin?
<soee> Riddell: why dolphin migt not work ?
<Riddell> yofel: soee: kioclient ls file:///  not working for me
<soee> ahoneybun: remove blue background from images
<Riddell> just like  kioclient ls baloosearch://?query=foo  doesn't
<ahoneybun> soee: it is just where the images are positioned
<soee> do not us eitalic font for image titles, make them bigger, lower fonr weight , my suggestions:)
<yofel> Riddell: running that in Konsole lists /
<Riddell> yofel: you up to date?
 * Riddell out for a bit
<yofel> just updated, but didn't restart my session
<soee> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<yofel> I get that too, at the end
 * ahoneybun saves and goes to get something to eat
<sgclark> Riddell: hm ok, this install is on a USB drive and evidently it does not like that. mount -a at the emergency boot resolved it.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pong
<ovidiu-florin> still around?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/tBWbqrlk/15-kub-wire-feed-in-news-section noted, I'll look into this
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: To Do :: Kub. Wire Feed in News section ++ ]
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what platform is Wire using?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: WP
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: where is it hosted?
<yofel> that Riddell will have to answer, not our server at least
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what's the point of having 2 news sites?
<yofel> I don't know. IIRC Riddell wanted to have some planet like thing for kubuntu, which gave bith to wire..
<yofel> It has some sense if you consider kubuntu.org being for official news and wire being the blog collection
<ronnoc> Yea that makes sense to me - .org news is all officiall-y and Wire is more extended community-y
<ronnoc> yofel: you beat me to it :P
 * yofel would like an endless-scroll theme on wire...
<ovidiu-florin> why isn't this on the news site as well? http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=234
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: asked (hinted me) about having a Kubuntu wire feed in the news section.
<ovidiu-florin> So I come with the question, why have 2?
<ronnoc> ovidiu-florin: I think the main .org site is for distribution news and Wire is more people / community?
<ovidiu-florin> We can just use categories and tags to separate project news and community news
<yofel> Riddell: right now yes
<yofel> Riddell: nvm
<ronnoc> If I were new to Kubuntu and just wanted to try it, I wouldn't want an endless news feed about community stuff, I would just want the latest version and update news. That's just my opinion, ofc.
<ovidiu-florin> We can have 1 menu entry for official news, and one for Community news
<ovidiu-florin> IMO we don't need 2 sites for this
<yofel> that ^. and I don't think we could really do that with drupal. Now we could merge the sites maybe
<ovidiu-florin> yofel ronnoc hovet over the community menu: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> we could have there a sub menu: Community News
<ovidiu-florin> which will have what wire has + Feed from Social media
<ovidiu-florin> Opinions?
<kfunk> that page is looking great, btw :)
<kfunk> when you're done please do one for kdevelop.org, too
<ronnoc> Worth giving some thought to. I'm going to talk to mparillo about helping get material for the Wire, so hopefully it will become pretty active and social. Might be what Riddell envisioned when he mde it a separate site. 
<ovidiu-florin> BTW kfunk thanks for marking my duplicate today
<ovidiu-florin> I believe the separate site is a result of bad Drupal
<ronnoc> I second that - looks great. So under Community there will be included social media feeds + Wire? That seems like a good idea :) 
<ronnoc> I guess it's a good thing that the Wire is not all that old and established :)
<mparillo> ronnoc: I think that might work, but maybe we (big we, like a community) should think about what should go on the Wire. I have not been dumping KDE or Ubuntu items there, so it is not that active.
<soee> ok updated sddm will reboot
<ovidiu-florin> Maybe wire should stay a separate site from a security perspective.
<ovidiu-florin> More people should have access to publish there, and they don't need to have access to the main Kubuntu website
<ovidiu-florin> But we could restrict that with user based permissions
<ovidiu-florin> WordPress has that capability
<soee> Riddell: sddm works
<ovidiu-florin> Only edit own articles, ony use that article category. I'm not sure about the second one
<soee> oh Linux Kernel 3.19.2
<yofel> grmbl, why is firefox CSS rendering so buggy
<soee> oh ?
<yofel> go to the news page and look at the search field with >= 1000px page width
<yofel> the search button is below the input field
<soee> what was the link to web ?
<yofel> soee: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/news/
<_Groo_> anyone with PRIME can test sddm? at least in utopic ci, if i use sddm it doesnt activate the dedicated card, if you go with lightdm and do xrandr --listproviders,you get both cards, if you switch to sddm, only the discrete card is activated. i believe this is a bug in the way systemd calls X. can someone confirm this in utopic/vivid?
<_Groo_> i can live with it for utopic, but if this behaviour is still present in vivid, its a showstopper for kubuntu
<ahoneybun> Back
<soee> yofel: probably because FF includes border to element width
<yofel> right...
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ovidiu-florin  how does the feature tour look?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: firefox screenshot still has shaddow
<ahoneybun> I must have forgotten that one
<ahoneybun> Darn
<ovidiu-florin> are you editing the page now?
<ahoneybun> No I'm out eating at the moment
<ovidiu-florin> This content is currently locked. If you take over, Aaron Honeycutt will be blocked from continuing to edit.
<ovidiu-florin> you have the edit page opened
<ahoneybun> I must have not logged out
<ahoneybun> Let me check
<ovidiu-florin> you dont' have to log out
<ovidiu-florin> just close the edotr
<ovidiu-florin> editor
<ahoneybun> I shut the browser I think
<ovidiu-florin> I took over
<ahoneybun> OK cool
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: feedback on the shaddow on the Gwenview screenshot
<ovidiu-florin> please
<ahoneybun> Oh OK let me load it
<ahoneybun> Pretty cool
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what's with all the DIVs in that post?
<ovidiu-florin> why are they there?
<ahoneybun> The gwenview?
<ahoneybun> Not sure
<ovidiu-florin> I'd remove them
<ovidiu-florin> they seem uselsess to me
<ahoneybun> I'm on mobile at the moment, I'll give more feedback once I'm home
<ovidiu-florin> and only clutter up the HTML
<ahoneybun> Yea
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: hint: if you have to use &nbsp; to get proper spacing, you're doing it wrong
<ovidiu-florin> use CSS
<ahoneybun> Never did that
<Streamstormer> _Groo_:  How can I switch between intel and nvidia with prime in vivid?
<ovidiu-florin> have you copy pasted anything rfrom the old feature page?
<_Groo_> Streamstormer: just do xrand --listproviders
<ahoneybun> I believe I cleared it all out ov
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ^
<_Groo_> if you are using sddm + vivid and you see more then 1 provider you are ok
<_Groo_> if not, well then we have a problem
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: did you start from scratch?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: doesn't matter, now
<Streamstormer> _Groo_:  nope I see only Intel
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I did
<_Groo_> Streamstormer: answering your question, you dont "switch" between them, discrete is always used for display, and the dedicated for 3d rendering on the go, so if you want to play a game, or whatever you do DRI_PRIME=1 app
<_Groo_> Streamstormer: and you have 2?
<ahoneybun> _Groo_: I have a similar setup to Streamstormer 
<ahoneybun> Intel video on board and a discrete nvidia
<Streamstormer> _Groo_:  yes a GM108M [GeForce 840M] (rev a2)
<_Groo_> ahoneybun: ok do the following test, go to a terminal and do service sddm restart (i believe thats it), X should restart, then login to kde as usual and do xrand --listproviders
<_Groo_> you should see 2 or more now
<_Groo_> or systemctl sddm restart
<_Groo_> dont know which one, didnt upgraded to vivid yet
<ahoneybun> _Groo_: not home
<_Groo_> ohhh wait, you guys have nvidia? i only tested this with intel/amd using the opensource drivers which have support for prime... nvidia uses optimus which is different
<_Groo_> optimus switches between mesa for intel and closed source opengl for nvidia
<Streamstormer> _Groo_:  yes and this switch could be made in nvidia-setting. When I remember right
<_Groo_> Streamstormer: and you need to restart X right?
<Streamstormer> _Groo_:  hower this is not possible in vivid
<Streamstormer> _Groo_:  yes
<_Groo_> Streamstormer: different behaviour, with open source + prime you dont need to restart X, it just works by activating the card with DRI_PRIME=1
<Streamstormer> _Groo_:  hm yes.
<ahoneybun> I'm running beta 1
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: please also remove the white border from the Gwenview screenshot
<ahoneybun> There is no white border
<ovidiu-florin> Then my chrome show's it to me 
<ovidiu-florin> even though I don't remember seing it before
<ovidiu-florin> something is wrong
<ahoneybun> Firefox shows it too
<ahoneybun> But every screenie will show it
<ahoneybun> When you add that shadow
<ovidiu-florin> I think it's because of the shaddow
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yeah, I've found the problem
<ovidiu-florin> the images have a transparent margin
<ahoneybun> Yea
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you remove them?
<ovidiu-florin> good night All
<To24> Hi! I would like to ask... is there a Firefox 36 adapted to KDE?
<Riddell> yofel: does  "kioclient ls baloosearch://?query=foo" return anything for you? and does "kioclient5 ls baloosearch://?query=foo"?
<Riddell> yofel: please report those and file:/ to bug 1429960
<ubottu> bug 1429960 in baloo (Ubuntu) "baloo search doesn't work with kdelibs4 in kubuntu vivid by default" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429960
<Riddell> thanks
 * Riddell sleeps
<yofel> Riddell: it doesn't, but I don't have file indexing enabled...
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-19
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't see the docs in khelpcenter is there a ppa I need?
<kfunk> FTR: libgrantlee-dev and libgrantlee5-dev are not co-installable
<ahoneybun> has anyone gotten Ubuntu to run on the HP Stream 11?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: congratulations on the feature page. It knocked my socks off
<soee> good morning
<sitter> Riddell: konsole ci broken
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> Riddell, Mirv: it appears to me that kross needs qtbase-abi rebuilds nowadays
<sitter> so does qtcurve
<Riddell> sitter: kross is still building for kf5.8 no?
<Riddell> sitter: should it get a manual depends on qt-abi-x.y?
<sitter> if it is still building its alright
<sitter> just thought I should mention it since today's upgrade wants to remove the two packages :'<
 * sitter wonders why kio master fails to build
<Mirv> sitter: I'm totally already learned that good things come to those who wait when it comes to kf5 upgrades :)
<Mirv> but yes, qtbase/declarative-abi deps should be obtained automatically, and if not then it should be investigated. especially now that the symbols are more correct with 5.4.1.
<Mirv> 5.4.1 marked some additional symbols as private and made some previously private symbols public (as that was not being tracked before), so it's interesting to see if there were any affected packages. I'd guess not.
<Mirv> other than kwin got now free from it's abi deps
<sitter> ^ that's going to return with kwin 5.3 ;)
<sitter> only this morning I added qtbase-private to make the wayland part of kwin build again ;)
<Riddell> hmm today's live CD doesn't want to boot into sddm at all :(
<Riddell> maybe my change to the config file  for autologin in casper was wrong
<stormchaser3000> ii always seem to have issues when using sddm
<stormchaser3000> i*
<lordievader> Riddell: The pesky bug where sddm is not enabled in Systemd?
<Riddell> lordievader: no, today's bug is only on the live cd and login doesn't work
<lordievader> Hmm :(
<soee> why so sad :D thers no bug that can't be fixed
<sitter> that plymouth issue
<sitter> it almost looks like plymouth is starting during the upgrade rather than getting switched to
<soee> bug when plymouth replaces screen ?
<soee> *screen content
<sitter> yeah
<soee> is it even possible that it can start during upgrade ?
<archetech> fresh update  needed to do the pymouth/sddm fix again
<soee> what would trigger plymouth start 
<archetech> start button opens  cant use anything  
<soee> either some package or plymouth itselft when other package changes ?
<archetech> running my apps from alt-f2 :(
<soee> pro style :)
<sitter> Riddell, yofel: sddm disabled has apparently to do with /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service getting lost
<sitter> or perhaps the file getting lost is a side effect of it
<Riddell> sitter: ... interesting
<Riddell> how is that set?
<sitter> postinst of sddm
<Mamarok> sitter: btw, why was Phonon 4.8 never pushed to backports PPA? I still only have 4.7.80 for 14.10
<sitter> Riddell: you can install KCI iso from friday and do an upgrade
<Mamarok> adn 4.8.2 is out since like 4 months
<sitter> that has triggered the problem for me
<sitter> Mamarok: fell under the table one could speculate
<Mamarok> apparently so, indeed
<Riddell> today's live cd does have display-manager.service but I guess that was a problem on upgrade
<Riddell> subject: [ubuntu/vivid] kdelibs4support 5.8.0-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Riddell> sweet, kf 5.8 all in!
<Riddell> hmm, or maybe not
<Riddell> hmm, symbols from qt leaked through somehow? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/200647530/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.kjsembed_5.8.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> yes, retract
<sitter> in fact
<sitter> merge unstable it has the retraction arleady
<sitter> actually
<sitter> don't merge unstable, the symbol verision will be too high :P
<Riddell> sitter: new releaseme script was nice and fast put half the tars missed random .po files, fortunately my new super awesome test suite detected that and I've fixed.  I guess it was due to flakey internet in the office this morning
<Riddell> s/put/but/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "sitter: new releaseme script was nice and fast but half the tars missed random .po files, fortunately my new super awesome test suite detected that and I've fixed.  I guess it was due to flakey internet in the office this morning"
<sitter> yeah flaky intertubes can do that
 * sitter should reintroduce svn error handling again
<Riddell> it got stuck a few times too and I had to kill svn processes
<Riddell> weird as I'd think svn would have a timeout
<sitter> odd enough
<sitter> actually. I do have a branch with excessive logging to file somewhere
<sitter> going to rebase that at some point, then you should get verbose logging of what is going on internally so we can take a look at things in case something went wrong
<Riddell> shrug, I guess it's a problem with svn and it's no bother to just make 1 tar again
<sitter> Riddell: as long as you trust your test suite enough :P
<sitter> at any rate if there is a problem its very handy to know why things went wrong as ultimately we can do something about it in releaseme
<Riddell> sitter: oh did you look at svn releaseme? I seem to remember it didn't work last time I tried it
<sitter> Riddell: you didn't say anything
<sitter> I think martin used it for the legacy ktp thing though
<sitter> so surely you used it wrong :P
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<Riddell> community council catchup in an hour
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thats just for council members right?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: anyone
<Riddell> in #ubuntu-meeting I guess
<ahoneybun> I'll be there Riddell :)
<Riddell> hmm khtml is failing on armhf
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma 5.2.2 tars are up if you are at a lose end :)
<sgclark> Riddell: sure thing, will be in a few though
<Riddell> community council meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<BluesKaj> Riddell, what's the complete command to re-enable sddm at boot again ?  sudo systemctl enable sddm....... ?
<Riddell> systemctl enable sddm
<ahoneybun> I had to run that command again after a update
<Riddell> hmm, so maybe it's a general problem with sddm updates
<BluesKaj> yeah, also adding network folders to places in dolphin doesn't work 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: so the feature tour looks good then?
<ovidiu-florin> it's awesome
<ahoneybun> :)
 * genii pays close attention in -meeting
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: What's up?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: do you think you can tinker some more with that crawler script?
<lordievader> Not now, messing with Zabbix.
<ovidiu-florin> when ever you can
<ovidiu-florin> just let me know if you can do that
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Sure.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: the scope is to "Verify links and content from old site that are present in the new one."
<ovidiu-florin> and "Make sure old (all) links still work (the links from within the site)"
<ovidiu-florin> by that I mean the URLs available in the old site, to be available and valid for the new site
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I need a list of pages that don't work on the new site, but work on the old, so I can fix them
<lordievader> Right.
<lordievader> The problem kind of is that multiple pages can link to the same page. If you don't keep that in mind you might get stuck in a loop.
<ovidiu-florin> that's why my script checked for duplicates
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do you have a link to the work that sitter did at last year's akademy?
<ovidiu-florin> I first tried it with a list, but that resulted in a stack overflow
<ovidiu-florin> then I tried with files, but that wen't wrong, and I still don't know why
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: tell me if you need a copy of my current script
 * ovidiu-florin is going to be so lost at Akademy
<Riddell> im not really here
<Riddell> on my phone
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what work?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: there was some work with kubuntu and debian git merging
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well all our packaging and kci
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I heard that sitter got some work done with git and debian mixing
<ahoneybun> Riddell: trying to get Ubuntu to see funding akademy will help Ubuntu as a whole
<Riddell> ahoneybun: we agreed to use debian git
<Riddell> we had a whole day for kubuntu and will do again
<ahoneybun> we have to show Canoncial that it will benefit Ubuntu as well as Kubuntu to fund more people to go (me including)
<Riddell> the money is donated for ubuntu community use
<Riddell> thats us
<ahoneybun> "so there's some question about how people attending Akademy benefits Ubuntu"
<Riddell> we make its software?
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> even more true with the move to Qt
<ahoneybun> qml
<Riddell> whos asking that?
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure
<Riddell> how does working with upstream on our software help us is just not a question that should have to be asked
<Riddell> but the same goes for claims that ubuntu packages cant be freely copied
<Riddell> it just should not be a question that will harm ubuntu
<ahoneybun> I saw that on the topic board
<mhall119> Riddell: it was just the fact that we aren't familiar with Akademy, that is all
<mhall119> I mean, we know of it, just not what it's like or what happens there
<mhall119> 2/w 83
 * BluesKaj wonders when pastebinit will be back, it's a pita without it
<_Groo_> BluesKaj: ^ this... i want it too
<mhall119> what happened to pastebinit?
<BluesKaj> I downloaded it , but it doesn't launch 
<BluesKaj> and installed it of course
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: have you seen Pawełs mail about the site?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I believe he left feedback about
<ahoneybun> *about it
<ovidiu-florin> have you seen it?
<ovidiu-florin> read it?
<ahoneybun> I skimed it
<ovidiu-florin> what do you think of his feedback?
<ahoneybun> I need to go though it again 
<ahoneybun> I agree with the KTP icon
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: doesn't it have a blue one?
<ovidiu-florin> I know it has 4 icons, same but different colors
<ahoneybun> I'll look now
<ovidiu-florin> also I like the idea of different sections different colours
<ahoneybun> I don't see a blue one
 * ahoneybun found a beer icon XD
 * ahoneybun reads about different colors
 * ovidiu-florin reads about wordpress themes
<yotux> think I found a bug with kde startup
<yotux> how to I track which package it may effect?
<ahoneybun> yotux: does your screen show "starting version 219" ?
<yotux> I think thta is what it says,  I 
<ahoneybun> thats a sddm problem if it does say that
<yotux> I can use the command startx using a virtual terminal and it loads kde.....
<ahoneybun> yotux: the problem is that the login manager (sddm) is getting disabled
<ahoneybun> for some reason
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1431332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431332 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm not starting after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: check out feature tour
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I don't see any change
<ahoneybun> what the
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> check now
<yotux> I will not make a duplicate report thank you
<ahoneybun> yotux: can you do something
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you broke the quoteblock
<ahoneybun> I removed it ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> I like the new icon
<ahoneybun> :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: why/?
<ahoneybun> yotux: reboot your pc and drop to a console with ctrl+alt+f2
<ahoneybun> and type "sudo systemctl enable sddm" then reboot
<yotux> ahoneybun:  that is how I have been getting the GUI to start
<ahoneybun> but not with startx
<yotux> okay I will do that and see if it changes the outcome.
<ahoneybun> thanks yotux
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the feedback
<ahoneybun> just trying it ovidiu-florin for the moment
<ovidiu-florin> if we don't change the background to different colors on each seciton, then removing the quoteblock, oly makes it worst
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/community/
<ahoneybun> is there a css that we have ovidiu-florin?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Do you have a link to the current script for me?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I don't understand your question
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: is there a css file for the page?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/plluwpwol
<yotux> ahoneybun:  Using the command that you refenced has fixed the issue.  Also some of the shadowing when windows are open and closed has gone away
<yotux> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: specific for that file, no, just general throuout the site
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: tell me what do you ant to do
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: well we need css to color each section 
<ahoneybun> yotux: can you confirm here please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1431332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431332 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm not starting after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> yotux: and np :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yes, but we need to fix the background with for each section
<ovidiu-florin> and that requires some extra divs
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you want to add them?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: not my speciality
<ovidiu-florin> I'll add them then
<ovidiu-florin> and set the CSS for them
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm currently reading on how to fix the headers
<ovidiu-florin> to get the featured image in there
<ahoneybun> cool
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Should links to wiki.k.o be included or filtered out?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: first prototype: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/kde/kubuntu-shirts-are-back/
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: also: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: filtered out
<ahoneybun> cool
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Check.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: check as in check something out, or check as in roger that?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Check as in roger that ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> we need some ideas on how to maek the featured image in the header look good
<ovidiu-florin> I'll ask around
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Do you know roughly how many links there are?
<LeeJunFan> Setting of metric for wireless vs wired connections by default. Would that be knetworkmanager or Network Manager? Currently no metric is set in vivid and it causes machines with dual connections to lose connectivity.
<billv> Howdy, I hope this is the right place for this.  Does anybody know what sort of protocol/mechanism apport uses to send it's messages?  The manual entry user-passwd combo I use for posting email won't work for apport, so I'm looking into a netcat wrapper, or other method, to get apport working.  Thanks.
<murthy> "Add to places" in dolphin  doesn't work properly in kde 4.14.6
<valorie> uh, why do I see ads in our feature tour?
<valorie> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<KDDA> where do you see the ads?
<valorie> at the top, next to the small images, on the right
<valorie> in gray, in tiny letters far to the right: Ads by: MediaPlayer
<KDDA> not seeing that
<valorie> I'll screenshot it
<valorie> http://imgur.com/qMrnpNc
<valorie> this is in FF
<valorie> I don't see them in chromium
<KDDA> something must be injecting them
<KDDA> not one mine
<KDDA> on
<valorie> aside from the ads, it is awesome
<valorie> I wonder what I've left open in FF then
<valorie> I see those same ads frequently, so it maybe is FF itself
<KDDA> kinda worrying!
<murthy> valorie: oh wow, the site looks awesome!
<murthy> valorie: I dont see ads
<KDDA> http://i.imgur.com/TAQ9db6.jpg
<valorie> yes, that's how it looks in chromium
<valorie> excellent work, ovidiu-florin and ahoneybun and everybody else who contributed
<KDDA> valorie: thats how its supposed to look!
<valorie> indeed
<KDDA> something is injecting ads into your browser
<KDDA> maybe an addon?
<murthy> NSA?
<KDDA> probably a mediaplayer
<KDDA> adware
<kfunk> the feature-tour page looks a bit broken on my 1024+ wide chromium window
<kfunk> my opinion is to try to make sure the site looks fine on 1024x768 (minimum sensible desktop window size) at least
<soee> Plasma 5.2.2 next week :)
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345347
<ubottu> KDE bug 345347 in panels: places ""Add to places" action doesn't work properly from context menu in dolphin" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> let me check
<soee> murthy: confirmed
<murthy> thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-20
<ahoneybun> valorie: thanks :)
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | Plasma 5.2.2 http://goo.gl/hguWnt |  kf5.8 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.8.0_vivid.html
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> sgclark: can you search for steam from the terminal please
<ahoneybun> I want to know if it shows up for you too
<sgclark> yes
<ahoneybun> it was missing for some reason in 14.04
<sgclark> ahh I am on vivid and I used on utopic I think
<sgclark> not so much trusty
<ahoneybun> can't see it in muon discover
<ahoneybun> 14.04 was missing it, are you on vivid sgclark?
<sgclark> anyway, half asleep :( good luck
<sgclark> yes vivid
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ok thanks
<ahoneybun> I'll let you sleep
<LeeJunFan> valorie: You still here for an OT question? Which FF add-on are you using for the side tabs?
<valorie> LeeJunFan: hmmm
<valorie> I"m not sure
<valorie> Tree Style tabs
<LeeJunFan> I have one called side tabs, but it comes out looking like crap.
<LeeJunFan> Ah, thanks.
<valorie> I guess I'll remove it and see if it makes a diff
<valorie> oh, you were asking for a different reason, got it
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, I doubt that's the source of the ads. I'm kind of thinking it might be ISP injecting those.
<valorie> oh, and I did have a media manager which I don't recall installing
<valorie> now gone
<valorie> if comcast was injecting, wouldn't I see them in chromium as well?
<valorie> now there are no ads, since the media player is gone
<valorie> icky
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: another web crawler reported mode than 100 000 links, but I don't know if that's just from our site, or also externals
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: please take ownership of this card: https://trello.com/c/36EqHCdB/20-make-sure-all-urls-from-the-old-site-are-available-valid-on-the-new-site
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: make sure all urls from the old site are available/valid on the new site ++ ]
<soee> good morning
<soee> Bluedevil 2.1.1 released and we have 2.0 rc in vivid ?
<valorie> as I recall, there is some hangup with Ubuntu devels about Bluez or some such
<Riddell> see trello for bluez status
<soee_> got it
<sitter> and CI has been fucked yet again
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} sitter and hands him tea
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I don't think I have any rights on the trello board. Let alone change ownership of items.
<sitter> lordievader: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Trello
<lordievader> sitter: My username is 'oliviervandertoorn': https://trello.com/oliviervandertoorn
<sitter> added
<lordievader> Whoop whoop
<sitter> Riddell: did we establish a naming policy for kparts that takes the qt version into account?
<sitter> or kf5 version I guess
<Riddell> sitter: only konsole4-kpart
<Riddell> what's it for?
<sitter> kompare and cantor
<sitter> I was thinking kpart5-$name
<sitter> or kde-part5-$name (which would align better with the kde-config and plasma-widget prefixes)
<sitter> in fact I don't even care sufficiently, just was wondering if you had discussed this when doing konsole4-kpart
<Riddell> nope
<sitter> Riddell: good news: at least the KCI iso starts in kvm again
<Riddell> sitter: ooh? did you change anything?
<sitter> nope
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: ping
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you?
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<sgclark> doin ok
<sgclark> Riddell: can I add proposed as a dependency to staging? or just wait?
<Riddell> sgclark: sure go ahead
<Riddell> sgclark: you wanting to do plasma?
<sgclark> Riddell: right, staring at tons of reds due to them wanting 5.8 kf5
<Riddell> ah yeah, sure add it in
<sgclark> how does this retry script work?
<Riddell> ./kubuntu-retry-builds --kf5 --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=next-staging --force
<Riddell> replacing the three arguments with the right ones
<sitter> I hope you merged
<sgclark> okies, think I see where I went wrong
<sgclark> sitter: could you clarify? I started to merge when I started to see fails. But then realized only one was vivid and in MERGE-Fix. Am I suppose to mannually merge them all now? gosh that is not time saving at all..
<sitter> well, you aren't supposed to merge manually :P
<sgclark> sitter: well then it seems I need a lesson in how to merge all this non manually... 
<sitter> I think I posted a script last time
<sitter> sudo apt install ruby && sudo gem install logger-colors git
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634158/
<sitter> you can comment out line 91 to make it not push the stuff
<sgclark> sitter: ty
<soee> i see some kf 5.8 upgrades, now all packages are in vivid ?
<Riddell> nope still some blocking
 * BluesKaj wonders when plasma5/systemctl will link root permissions with files so we can edit and save them...I need to do this for readability on this TV/monitor
<BluesKaj> readability of toolbar fonts etc 
<soee> BluesKaj: that i dont know :)
<soee> sgclark: any soon 5.2.2 might be ready ?
<Riddell> kubuntu-dev-tools/bin/kubuntu-update-symbols is genius
 * soee dont know that those are
<Riddell> debfx: you're a genius
<BluesKaj> for example when editing the sources.list or conf files in with kdesudo in kate
<soee> hmm kate if we talk about it, i had some problem with kate and qdbus last days
<BluesKaj> kdesudo systemsettings in krunner won't launch...used to be able set the fonts gobally there ...this is really annoying
<sgclark> soee: I don't know, alot going on, doing the best I can
<ScottK> sgclark: Did you ever get a chance to look into seeds?
 * Riddell hugs sgclark 
 * ScottK asks since it seems like sgclark isn't quite overwhelmed enough yet.
<sgclark> ScottK: looks simple enough, will have it done as soon as I can, definately before I need you to update it for sure
<ScottK> sgclark: Agreed.  It's not that hard to add packages.  Just let me know.
<sgclark> ScottK: will do, thanks :)
<soee> hmm i wonder why i dont have kdetelepathy status notifier in systray
<Riddell> it'll only get activated on new installs
<Riddell> do you have kde-telepathy-legacy-presence-applet installed? do you have it in the systray settings?
<soee> i dont see any option related to in in systray 
<soee> kde-telepathy-legacy-presence-applet is installed
<soee> ah wait it is
<soee> my fault, but it is disabled
<soee> ok enabled, and worsk now, sorry for false alarm
<Riddell> does anyone have user manager showing in system settings?
<soee> Riddell: not me
<sgclark> negative
<Riddell> hmm, a mystery
<BluesKaj> not on 15.04
<BluesKaj> driver manager doesn't do anything either
<Riddell> what should it do?
<Riddell> or it just doesn't appear?
<soee> BluesKaj: it installs for me some intel driver that nobody knows what it does :D
<BluesKaj> it appears , but doesn't gather any HW info , the list is x'd out
<BluesKaj> usually the HW info is optional graphics or wifi drivers 
<soee> BluesKaj: here http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/20/workspace15.png
<Riddell> yay all of kf5 in except khtml still building
<BluesKaj> soee, yup , I don't get that list here ...is that on 14.10?
<soee> vivid
<BluesKaj> really, then I'm missing some libs obviously
 * BluesKaj checks the sources.list
<BluesKaj> driver manager doesn't show any options here ...must be missing a repos 
<soee> Riddell: at 5.2.2 status http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.2.2_vivid.html we have infor that user_manager is not in ppa so maybe same for 5.2.1 - it is not available in system ? just a bling shot
<Riddell> soee: yeah it's not got a stable release but kubuntu includes the unstable 5.1.95 beta release
<Riddell> which means we need to do extra checking to make sure it works
<BluesKaj> odd , component universe is enabled, but driver manager is still not working in 15.04 here
<BluesKaj> oh well, the 340 driver is installed and working ok , so i guess it's moot at this point
<soee> BluesKaj: no idea, maybe start it from konsole and see if any errors show up when gathering hardware info
<BluesKaj> no response in the terminal, soee
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: The script seems to work: http://corellian.student.utwente.nl/files/spider.tar.gz
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: pong
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: still here?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: do you know size the header image needs to be ?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'll start working on the Website guidelines and draft there some rules about the featured image
<ovidiu-florin> which will will be the header on each page
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Is this a downsteam patch ?   https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/123080/
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Jup.
<sgclark> ugh sddm still broken for me
<soee> sgclark: why ? whats wrong
<sgclark> boots straight to terminal
<sgclark> no biggie can systemctl start sddm
<sgclark> but blah
<sgclark> if I was a normal user I would go running haha
<soee> ah jest there was tha command to mae it work
<soee> lordievader: you know something about it ^
<sgclark> anyway back to plasma sorry for the delay
<soee> we have time till next wthurday i think :D
<soee> but im ready to test 5.2.2 as soon as it is ready
<soee> i mist say i love how smooth plasam 5 works on lap
<soee> *on my lap
<sgclark> yep, I am very happy with plasma5! sddm and systemd not so much lol
<sgclark> well I don't know which to blame really
<yofel> sgclark: systemctl status sddm
<yofel> and check whether it says enabled or disabled
<soee> and this is the biggest issue now, systemd and sddm have to be fixed before release
<sgclark> yofel: it is enabled :(
<sgclark> been there
<yofel> systemd works pretty much fine from my experience, sddm not so much
<sgclark> yeah I think it is addm toh
<sgclark> sddm*
<sgclark> tbh sigh
<sgclark> err
<soee> and if we add to this 2 also nvidia-prime ... :)
<sgclark> or not, my mouse no worky either
<yofel> that's also sddm :P
<sgclark> *grumbles at nvidia*
<KDDA> I have noticed a slower boot time, is that due to systemd?
<soee> and lightdm is to mad to use it now
<sgclark> yeah my boot time is definately much slower
<soee> it wants to install whole unity desktop by default
<KDDA> *grumbles at unity*
<sgclark> soee: lol yeah I ended up with quite a mess a few installs ago with lightdm
<sgclark> in in an effort to get nvidia drivers lol
<Riddell> sgclark: systemctl enable sddm
<Riddell> yay khtml is in, kf5.8 is happy
<sgclark> Riddell: it is already enabled :(
<Riddell> hmm
<sgclark> still makes me systemctl start sddm to boot
<yofel> sgclark: 'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager' says?
<soee> there was some other command lordievader showed me to fix sddm
 * yofel isn't sure when that's used though..
<sgclark> I think it may be that the lappy is on a USB drive atm since I had to do all that windows work for kdeci
<soee> at my work pc
<sgclark> no such file or directory
<sgclark> perhaps that is my issue?
<sgclark> where would that file come from?
<sgclark> oh wait omg, sddm did indeed get disabled again wth
<yofel> the file might actually be obsolete
<sgclark> well it is enabled once again. hopefully it does not get disabled again
<ovidiu-florin> I have a confession to make 
<ovidiu-florin> I love you guys 
<ovidiu-florin> And the community 
<valorie>  ovidiu-florin <3
<valorie> even though i"m not a guy
<ovidiu-florin> Guys as in everybody 
<ovidiu-florin> Boys and girls 
<lordievader> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I don't think I would still have been in open source if it weren't for you
<valorie> sure, "all men are created equal" was supposed to apply to us all, except -- women didn't have a vote
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> one thing I love about this community is that really all are welcomed
<valorie> not everybody wants a grandma around!
<lordievader> That is exactly what I like about this community, here it doesn't matter if you know a lot about Linux or development or just a little. :D
<ovidiu-florin> Why not? That's just crazy 
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ^
<valorie> brogrammer culture is just for frat-boys
<valorie> they don't like women or any minorities really
<valorie> except to use
<valorie> sad to say
<valorie> and there are orgs full of attitudes like that
<valorie> so happy that all of  ubuntu and certainly KDE does not allow that kind of person to hang out
<valorie> or at least say/act in hateful ways
<ovidiu-florin> 😊
<mparillo> Children  love their grandmothers. They share a common adversary. And, yes, this community is special.
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: http://corellian.student.utwente.nl/files/checker.tar.gz <-- includes the script and the output.
<valorie> mparillo: lol
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: awesome, Thank you very much 
<KDDA> I must say I much prefer Kubuntu community over Ubuntu any day!
<ovidiu-florin> I'll start debugging them in the morning 
<valorie> KDDA: we do have our own special sauce, I think
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: No problem, do something fun with it ;)
<lordievader> valorie: A blue sauce?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> with whisky, I think
<Riddell> "#kubuntu  has been my #linux  distro since.....2005" says claydoh_ 
<Riddell> anyone able to beat that?
 * yofel drops a needle..
<KDDA> afraid not
 * yofel is here since 09
<KDDA> I only came over after the introduction of "Unity"
<valorie> I think maybe late 2005 or maybe 2006
<valorie> not quite sure
<valorie> started on Mandrake in 2001, briefly tried gentoo but kept breaking my new computer
<Riddell> gentoo?  you're so eliteist :)
<valorie> son said, brown or blue, and I chose blue and I've been on kubuntu every since
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> I'm very good at finding ways to break my computer
<valorie> :/
<Riddell> good choice :)
<valorie> Riddell: never looked back for sure
<valorie> too bad I didn't know about the community back then, or IRC
<valorie> well, I knew about IRC, but not freenode
<valorie> at least I got maco into kubuntu, and then she dragged me into freenode
<claydoh> Riddell: there has to be *someone* who's used it longer ;) I can't remember exactly when in '05, but I did join kubuntuforum in september that year
<claydoh> great article, by the way!
<mparillo> KDDA: Me too. It was 11.04 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_11.04_.28Natty_Narwhal.29
<valorie> Riddell probably holds the record, hands down
<KDDA> I think it was Kubuntu I tried and it blew up my monitor :/
<ahoneybun> Riddell: some reason khelpcenter4 was removed
<valorie> I've never had any major problems
<KDDA> was very early on
<ahoneybun> valorie: I applied for Ubuntu membership board
<valorie> although when i tried to shut down last night I could not
<KDDA> valorie: I have been having issues shutting down
<valorie> was going to try that again today but my buddy from Paris came online
<valorie> it wouldn't restart either
<yofel> ahoneybun: khelpcenter4 is no more
<ahoneybun> yofel: oh ok
<KDDA> have to do it via Ctrl+Alt+F2
<ahoneybun> Khelpcenter5?
<ahoneybun> yofel: ^
<KDDA> login in and sudo shutdown now
<yofel> ahoneybun: 5 is 'khelpcenter'
<ahoneybun> Ok
<valorie> KDDA: yes, I wanted to wait for today's updates and see if it was fixed before filing a bug
<KDDA> any luck?
<yofel> hm, does anyone actually have tty*1* ?
<valorie> right now in the middle of some other stuff
<yofel> or did we forget to make sddm not conflict that
<valorie> I have tty 1
<yofel> hm, guess I'll check for updates
<KDDA> I seem to have it too
<yofel> soee: ok, I take my words back. I do have one systemd issue: network bridge auto setup doesn't work
<KDDA> I thought the GUI was moving to F1
<KDDA> it was for a bit
<soee> yofel: i dont know what that is :D
<KDDA> Im getting an error message as well "ACPI PCC Probe failed"
<valorie> ok gonna try restarting to see if the sddm bug still lives
 * KDDA crosses fingers 
<valorie> hmmm, still had to use cli to quit
<valorie> still had to use systemctl start sddm to get in
<valorie> and wifi didn't start automatically
<valorie> in fact, it had lost config to do that
<valorie> so we are not home free
<valorie> torrents aren't running either for no reason I can see
<ahoneybun> valorie: ktorrent will not start for you too?
<valorie> it starts, but was running no torrents
<valorie> I made it check all info and now that seems to have knocked some sense into it
<valorie> perhaps because it started before wifi
<valorie> now uploading again
<valorie> also buglet in the screen locker - cursor no longer in the textbox automatically, which is slightly annoying Every Time
<valorie> and the slideshow has stopped erasing one image before putting in the next
<valorie> which can be really strange
<valorie> I need to know packagenames so I can report these to bko
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-21
<mparillo> valorie: for the wifi, could it be https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> hmmm, I encountered that bug before but worked around it
<valorie> I see it's not been fixed
<valorie> I will provide the asked-for logs now that I've rechecked "connect automatically" when I next restart
<ovidiu-florin> Good morning beautiful people 
<gordon_> just got here after reading http://lwn.net/Articles/635880/
<gordon_> happy birthday kubuntu :)
<ronnoc> <3
<lordievader> Good morning.
<gordon_> are there some tasks to do ?
<gordon_> i might be able to develop something :)
<gordon_> in my spare time
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do I still need to keep the Invoices and bills for the T-shirts for FOSDEM?
<ovidiu-florin> Should I keep them and give them to you at Akademy?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I have them in digital format, will that suffice?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: um depends, who are you wanting money back from?
<Riddell> hi gordon_, welcome along
<Riddell> gordon_: I don't suppose you have a printer? that autodetection needs some love
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I already got the money
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: from whom?
<Riddell> gordon_: lots of bugs like working out what the problem is with ubiquity and non-english languages
<Riddell> gordon_: you could get into packaging, we always have lots of that
<Riddell> gordon_: you could work out what what we do about bug 1430893 do we switch to Fcitx
<ubottu> bug 1430893 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Install Fcitx for Chinese users" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430893
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: KDE GB
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: 514.65 to you?  digital copies of receipts for that would be nice
<Riddell> £ that is
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'll mail them to you 
<Jiyuhen> Good Morning all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hi Jiyuhen 
<Riddell> welcome along
<Jiyuhen> Riddell: Thank you very much
<Riddell> hi leyyin 
<leyyin> hi
<Riddell> welcome along, want to become an elite kubuntu ninja? :)
<leyyin> just hanging around, I wanted to do a gsoc this year, but plans changed :)
<leyyin> and yes I'm on kubuntu 14.04 right now ;)
<Riddell> bah old school, all the cool kids are testing 15.04 beta :)
<leyyin> lts :P
<yofel> sgclark: out of curiosity, what does 'debconf-get-selections | grep default-x-display-manager' say on your system? (You might have to install debconf-utils)
<BluesKaj> yofel, http://pastebin.ca/2961972
<BluesKaj> I was curious , yofel :)
<yofel> yeah, that looks right.. I was reading sddm.postinst earlier and remembered her saying that she has no /etc/X11/default-display-manager, but looking at the postinst script that seemed strange...
<BluesKaj>  /etc/X11/default-display-manager shows /usr/bin/sddm here, which is what I'm using by default on 15.04
<Riddell> hi Simon_B 
<Simon_B> Hi Riddell, it's my first time here ... just looking
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning soee
<Riddell> Simon_B: welcome along, let us know if you want to become an elite kubuntu ninja :)
<Jiyuhen> Riddell:  So many Ninja's :)
<Jiyuhen> Questions on Kubuntu 14.10 with Plasma 5, can be asked here?
<soee> Riddell: do we suppport Plasma5 on 14.10 through next ppa ?
<Riddell> Jiyuhen: you can try but we mostly consider that unsupported so chances are the answer will be to upgrade to 15.04 beta
<Riddell> soee: ↑
<soee> Riddell: ok so this is what i just told user @ #kubuntu
<Riddell> s/upgrade/reinstall/ is better
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Jiyuhen> Riddell: Thank you.  I just realized, that I cannot add a printer and it won t recognize my external HDD. I guess, that can only be fixe by upgrading to the beta, mh?
<Riddell> Jiyuhen: right
<Jiyuhen> Riddell: Fun! :)
<Jiyuhen> Riddell: I just read up on it. So I would need to do a reinstall as a direct upgrade from 14.10 with Plasma 5 is not possible. 
<Jiyuhen> I do need more coffee :)
<Riddell> Jiyuhen: you can try to install kubuntu-desktop and upgrade from there, but a new install is easier and more reliable I think
<Jiyuhen> Riddell: Stupid Question - That does mean, if I run the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it will rewerde to the previous one?
<Riddell> Jiyuhen: it'll install plasma 4
<Jiyuhen> Riddell: Alright. I give it a thought. 
<Jiyuhen> Riddell: Anything, next to just install the kubuntu-desktop, I would absolutely need to do?
<Riddell> I don't think so
<Jiyuhen> Ok, Cheers!
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras 
<Jiyuhen> BluesKaj: mh?
<BluesKaj> for java and flash
<BluesKaj> plus some codecs
<sgclark> yofel: sddm shared/default-x-dispay-manager select sddm
<Jiyuhen> BluesKaj:  Ah ok! Thank you - Sorry a bit slow atm ;-)
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, np , some users don't bother with the extras
<Jiyuhen> BluesKaj: True that. As long HTML5 isn t the prominent way, those are quite neccessary. :)
<BluesKaj> yes
<Jiyuhen> I am still starring at my dekstop thinking, if I really want to go back to just 4.10. :)
<BluesKaj> altho some sites that advert to my laptop that i need flash (which isn't installed) will play videos, the web maintainers have obviously setup some sites as HTML5 enabled without officially adverting it
<BluesKaj> and I i've encountered quite a few of them
<Jiyuhen> It 'll come for the whole Net, I am cerain of it. HTML5 is a beauty
<BluesKaj> Jiyuhen, it's an experiment , no flash and no pulseaudio , the audio and the gpu are both intel 
<Jiyuhen> I see
<BluesKaj> youyube runs fine, they've already switched to HTML5 for example 
<BluesKaj> BBC hasn't yet which surprises me , the CBC here in Canada doesn't make any noise about being HTML5 ready, but it works 
<Riddell> BBC used realplayer for years after the rest of the world had dropped it
<Jiyuhen> I never really unterstood, why realplayer was dropped. It was not a bad format. It was insanely good in compression movies.
<BluesKaj> low res
<Jiyuhen> They should have learned from the chinese - They got it quite right
<sgclark> Riddell: I am rather baffeled on khelpcenter. it is dying on doc generation.
<sgclark> and oxygen.. the missing files are in the install file
<Riddell> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9237199  anyone with an account please up-vote
<Riddell> ronnoc: you could collect the best comments from there and lwn and make a wire article :)
<Riddell> "  * remove kwin-decoration-oxygen package, it no longer builds"
<Riddell> sgclark: those translation files should be in kwin-decoration-oxygen but kwin-decoration-oxygen no longer exists so they are correctly listed in list missing
<Riddell> sgclark: and debian/not-installed doesn't work with wildcards so it has "./usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/oxygen_kwin_deco.mo" but that doesn't get picked up
<Riddell> sgclark: so solution is to fix list-missing; add all the .mo files into not-installed; or better would be just just ignore it
<sgclark> oh. I don't see in list-missing at all
<Riddell> sgclark: mm looks like khelpcenter is a bad tar, someone should complain to the upstream release dude
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> hey Riddell ^
<Riddell> what that scarlett? khelpcenter doesn't compile you say? the brazillian translations are stuck down an old mineshaft you say?
<sgclark> lol
<mparillo> Worth sharing https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9237199 Even without the upvote please, is that spamming for votes? I suspect some distros do that on DistroWatch.
<Riddell> mparillo: go ahead :)
<Riddell> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/02/ubuntu_15_04_flavours_vivid_vervet/
<Riddell> "I did not encounter any serious problems in my testing, but it is a beta, of course."  weird, that sentence usually says "I did" :)
<BluesKaj> aret the dailies newer than the beta1 images?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> new each day
<BluesKaj> thanks, Riddell, that's what I figured
<Riddell> sgclark: new khelpcenter up on depot ready for packaging!
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> ty
<ahoneybun> Riddell: khelpcenter show Kubuntu on the side, but can;t find docs
<Riddell> ahoneybun: meh really?
<Riddell> sgclark: breeze needs build-dep on KF5IconThemes ?
<Riddell> something has happened recently where the cmake output from frameworks is moaning more about missing deps
<Riddell> I wish I knew what
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/03/21/plasma-release-scripting/
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yea let me grab a screenie
<sgclark> Riddell: okies
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it's ok I believe you :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: can you report a bug?
<Jiyuhen> God I do love Kubuntu!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/Njj2FfF
<Riddell> I love the first comment on the hacker news article https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9237199
<Riddell> reddit comment not quite so clever http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/2zponw/ten_years_of_kubuntu/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: can you report a bug?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yea against the kubuntu-docs?
<Riddell> yep
<ahoneybun> ok so "apport kubuntu-docs" Riddell?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: or just use launchpad directly
<ahoneybun> Riddell: apport tags it directly no?
<Riddell> mm I don't know
<yofel> it ads a bunch of tags, but not the kubuntu one
<yofel> *adds
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/1434857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434857 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Docs are missing" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Riddell ping
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> I need some ideas for the featured image for each page
<ovidiu-florin> I'm reffering to the pages available from links on the main page (nav bar and footer)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: example?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: something that can work, if we don't have anything else: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/community/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: this is a BIG no no: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<ovidiu-florin> hint: the featured image is behind the title
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell ahoneybun I heed feedback on how the title looks over the featured image
<ovidiu-florin> what do you think?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: looks good as long as you can find suitable images for it :)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: thats pretty cool
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: mostly just use KDE wallpapers?
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/plasma-workspace-wallpapers/ ?
<ovidiu-florin> should we stick with this design for the title? or should I use the other idea, The tile below the featured image
<Riddell> and the one in /usr/share/wallpapers/Next/contents/images
<ovidiu-florin> which will kind of separate the title from the header
<ovidiu-florin> IMO it's better like this
<ovidiu-florin> I'll get some feedback from other designers
<Riddell> I'm sure the vdg group will be happy to comment, but the main objective should be to get it ready rather than worry too much about the details
<sgclark> Riddell: I am confused, yes the changelog says kwin-decoration-oxygen was removed but the control says otherwise and now FTBFS on missing file in that package.
<mparillo> I went to facebook, but I prefer to leave fewer tracks. I only just noticed that Vivid did not offer a guest login option. Does sddm not have a guest account at all? Not by default?
<Riddell> sgclark: so make sure the package is dead
<sgclark> Riddell: commencing the killing then. thanks
<KDDA> anyone know of a tool for Kubuntu for file manager via ADB?
<valorie> the end of the last comment on Riddell's lwn article is hilarious: "Why do you (and other KDE distros) want to play Robin when in fact you are the holy Batman?"
<kfunk> Riddell: wow, great article! great history lesson about Ubuntu, wasn't aware of all these details.
<kfunk> and: private jets? nifty
<valorie> comments are fun, too
<KDDA> where are you reading the article?
<kfunk> KDDA: https://lwn.net/Articles/635880/
<kfunk> seriously, epic article, I like it a lot. kudos
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-22
<ahoneybun> something is up with suspanding and locking
<ronnoc> Riddell: Your article is getting a lot of comments on The Hacker News :) https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9237199
<valorie> ronnoc: disappointing that most of the comments are about anything but Kubuntu though
<ronnoc> valorie: true but there are some good ones in there specifically about Kubuntu as well which is always nice to see :)
<valorie> indeed, what was said was almost all good
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<Riddell> ronnoc: which is why it would be great if you made a kubuntu wire article with highlights from some of the comments :)
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> lordievader: I'm pretty awesome
<Riddell> I think once I've had breakfast I'll be very awesome
<Riddell> then I'll see if I can tackle these libreoffice icons
<lordievader> That's good to hear :)
<Riddell> lordievader: how's yourself? have you considered coming to akademy?
<lordievader> Riddell: Err, quite busy today. Doing some server upgrades.
<hjd> Hi all :) The Kubuntu installer for Vivid seems to show the slideshow at the end untranslated for some reason. The rest of the installer is localized when you pick a language, but it seems like it doesn't have any effect when you get to the slideshow. Fwiw, with an Ubuntu disc image, the slideshow is translated (see bug 1429475 for more info)
<ubottu> bug 1429475 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Vivid 1 Beta 15.04 installation: Slideshow is missing german translation" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429475
<Riddell> hjd: hmm interesting
<Riddell> maybe there are no translations with the new updates?
<Riddell> but there should be at least some, most of the text didn't change
<Jiyuhen> Hi folks! Quick question, if I want to compress media files to save up hdd space and such, is rar or the linux tar.gz compression better?
<Riddell> Jiyuhen: user questions best in #kubuntu, but most media files are already as compressed as they can be as part of the codec
<Jiyuhen> Riddell: Thanks , I keep  that in mind :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jiyuhen> BluesKaj: Hey Blues!
<BluesKaj> Hi Jiyuhen
<Jiyuhen> BluesKaj:  How are things today?
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks Jiyuhen, How about you ?
<Jiyuhen> BluesKaj: Good! Spend some time cleaning my "storage" drive and am now looking into Phyton
<Jiyuhen> Python
<BluesKaj> ok , not very knowledgable about pytho except the python scripts I found on the TIVO sites for networking the device between pcs and it's hdd
<BluesKaj> python that is
<BluesKaj> brb
<Jiyuhen> kk
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: Whoo Python :D
<Jiyuhen> lordievader: I like the syntax, unlike that of any C type language. Do you program in Phyton ?
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: From my reaction ;), yes.
<Jiyuhen> lordievader: lol! Sweet surprise! ;-) 
<lordievader> Hehe, is it?
<Jiyuhen> lordievader: And you are from the netherlands, right?
<Jiyuhen> But cool, so when I get stuck, is it ok, to hit you up?
<Sho_> If you're coding a KDE app in Python you can also always ask #kde-devel or contact KDE's programming mentoring team
<lordievader> Jiyuhen: Yes, and sure ;)
<lordievader> PyQt ftw \o/
<Jiyuhen> Sho_:  Awesome tip, I chop that down for when I am more proficent. ;-)
<Sho_> Any level is fine, we all started somewhere~
<lordievader> True that
<Jiyuhen> lordievader:  Thanks! :)
<Jiyuhen> very true indeed :)
<BluesKaj> Am I missing something here? Why can't systemsettings be luanched with root permissions as in previous versions? kdesudo systemsettings in the krunner was always available. What's the problem now ?
<Sho_> Why would you need to, though?
<BluesKaj> because I need to reset the fonts to be large enough/readable on my TV/monitor in order to edit some conf files etc, and the default toolbar fonts for example are too small to read.
<Sho_> It should work if you're actually inside a root session, I guess
<yofel> BluesKaj: it's called systemsettings5 now
<BluesKaj> thanks yofel
<BluesKaj> too bad the fonts set as root don't apply globally , only applies to the font setting inside systemsettings /fonts  :P
<Sho_> settings for root apply to root
<BluesKaj> Sho_, if it's opened as root it should apply globally to any file opened as root, at least it did in plasma 4
<KDDA> in the favourite app menu, is there any way to make it the icons smaller or the area bigger, I want more favourites! 
<BluesKaj> Sho_, I mean the settings changed as root in systemsettings5
<Sho_> BluesKaj: yeah, root's settings should apply to apps run as root ... unless the QPA plugin prefers the xprops of the running display these days
<BluesKaj> another feature i miss and I'm sure others do too is the krunner dropdown that contained previous entries is missing
<BluesKaj> xprpops?
<BluesKaj> err xprops?
<Sho_> tech stuff
<Sho_> re krunner history, that's because the UI was rewritten in Qt Quick and the Qt Quick line edit widget doesn't work with the KCompletion framework right now
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: hi
<BluesKaj> hey Riddell what or where's the ninja ppa?, can't seem to locate the 15.04 version 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what are you after?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I pinged you for the message I left for you on trello
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I seem to be missing some libs/packages that link to systemsettings driver manager for example 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, or am I on the wrong track ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ninjas doesn't contain anything currently and drive manager isn't put in ninjas
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell thanks 
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ping
 * BluesKaj wonders what is needed to make system settings work properly
<Riddell> BluesKaj: do you have kubuntu-driver-manager installed?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes
<ronnoc> Riddell: Heh..fair 'nuff :) I can do that in the AM tomorrow.  And coordinate with mparillo for the time being  for publishing / proofing since I don't have access atm.
<ronnoc> mparillo: Speaking of...check this article out. WOuld be good to highligh the 2nd to last paragraph and post on the Wire - Good stuff. http://www.linds.net/archives/74
<Riddell> ronnoc: something like http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=196 maybe
<Riddell> ronnoc: I can give you access once you have put together something good to publish
<ronnoc> OK
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ping
<mparillo> ronnoc: You have that one? One word of warning...if you use the Wire Interface to insert an image by uploading it first, the default URL of that image is the image itself. You can change it, of course.
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: hm?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: is this news http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-4.5.5 ?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> then why isn't it under /news/ ?
<yofel> sounds like a mistake
<ovidiu-florin> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> now I have to write a redirect rule for that
<ovidiu-florin>  :(
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you have you manually set the url so it's easy to make that sort of mistake
<yofel> sry ^^
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<ovidiu-florin> I just wanted to check
<ovidiu-florin> Wordpress does that automagicaly, and you can change it if you don't like the generated one
<ovidiu-florin> it points to: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/news/kde-releases-4-5-5/
<ovidiu-florin> take a look at my current task: https://notes.kde.org/p/Kubuntu-new-site-pages-not-found
<ovidiu-florin> make all those work
<ronnoc> Riddell: There are good comments on your article all over the place. I'll curate and condense some from several sites to make the article. 
<ronnoc> mparillo: Yea I can write both articles in the next day or so. What's your email so that I can send them to you (for now)? I'll send them as formatted HTML articles for now with picture attachments.
<Riddell> ronnoc: kubuntu-devel list will do
<ronnoc> Got it, will do :)
<Riddell> ronnoc, mparillo: oh and if either of you are in proofreader mode https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.2.2.php needs an eye over
<Riddell> ronnoc, mparillo: also I've a volunteer to make a video of 15.04 who is asking for CC licenced music and a list of items to highlight
<Riddell> so any input on that welcome :)
<mparillo> Riddell: One little nit. 
<mparillo> Live Images
<mparillo> The easiest way to try it out is the with a live image booted off a USB disk. Images are available for development versions of Kubuntu Plasma 5.
<mparillo> I think the link goes to the old place where you separated Plasma 5 images from 4. I would simply send them here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<Riddell> well spotted
<mparillo> TY. Also the link from: Package download wiki page to: (the one I care about) https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu Somebody has been gradually cleaning up that section. But, I think the bit about to move to Vivid beta. Full instructions to upgrade from 14.10. might be obsolete. And I have not tested the newer version of the devel-release-upgrade since Beta 1. I assume we will want to test it sometime next 
<mparillo> week?
<mparillo> ronnoc: You should be able to reach me at the first address here: https://launchpad.net/~marco-parillo (the second is only because bugs.kde.org publishes your e-mail, and I wanted a throw-away one).
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> hey
<ovidiu-florin> care to play around with that script and list again?
<mparillo> Riddell: http://welltemperedclavier.org/ Music and license does not get any better than this http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/records-and-sheet-music-of-well-tempered-clavier-to-go-free 
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Not today.
<lordievader> Busy with other things.
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<soee> Riddell: what was the package name to get breeze style for gtk2 apps ?
<Riddell> soee: apt search orion
<soee> Riddell: orion ? is it some new one, im sure that few weeks ago it was sometgin else :)
<Riddell> dunno if it's new, it's just the gtk theme I could find that had similar looking scrollbars to breeze
<ronnoc> Riddell: re: the announcements - The section under 'Live Images' looks to be fixed-width formatted whereas the rest of the article appears to be left-justified. The only other niggle is that perhaps having both the social media icons and names looks a bit cluttered. I would only use the icons to clean it up.
<ronnoc> Otherwise it looks good to me :)
<soee> Riddell: ah, im talking about package that adds  QtCurve to thems fro GTK2 in system settings
<soee> gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<soee> this one i think
<Riddell> ronnoc: you could also look for comments on http://jriddell.org/2015/03/18/kubuntu-15-04-heating-up/ I especially like "seriously, this thing is a wok of art." :)
<sgclark> cool sddm is functioning for me now
 * ahoneybun moved to 14.10
<Riddell> sgclark: what changed?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: from what?
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure really
<sgclark> Riddell: oxygen hates me, fixing *again* and then we ready for testers
<ahoneybun> Riddell: 15.04
<sgclark> oooh I got a contact page request to help someone contribute to kubuntu/kde documentation.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: oh?
<sgclark> my blog
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<Riddell> sgclark: bring them in here :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: why's that?
<sgclark> Riddell: yep I am :) gave him mine and your nicks, so if you get a ping could be him lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell: gaming
<soee> sgclark: seems like packages are ready -5.2.2?
<sgclark> soee: well oxygen hates me, but the rest yeah
<soee> sgclark: but i see it has been build https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages
<sgclark> soee: missing file, was in install file.. though so researching
<soee> :(
<sgclark> soee: fixed, all is ready for testing
<sgclark> !testers Plasma5 ready for testing in next-staging
<ubottu> sgclark: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sgclark> blah
<mparillo> Is there a test script for dummies? And I assume you mean 5.2.2?
<soee> woho :)
<soee> sgclark: all packages in next-staging are required ?
<sgclark> right 5.2.2
<soee> sgclark: upgrading
<sgclark> cool thanks
<sgclark> I did and so far all looks good
<mparillo> Simply apt update apt upgrade -y?
<sgclark> mparillo: should do it as long as next-staging is in your sources.list
<sgclark> mparillo: actually apt dist-upgrade is better
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository next-staging ?
<sgclark> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:next-staging I think 
<soee> apt full-upgrade
<mparillo> softwareproperties.ppa.PPAException: 'Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~next-staging: Not Found'
<sitter> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<soee> ^
<mparillo> For the love of all jellyfish, do not use this PPA
<soee> ;]
<mparillo> is full-upgrade an upgrade followed by a dist-upgrade?
<sgclark> nah just full-upgrade. even better
<mparillo> 87 to be upgraded over dinner.
<soee> sgclark: i can confirm that all went fine
<soee> reboot brb
<mparillo> I assume a reboot is required to test 5.2.2?
<soee> back :)
<soee> ksysguarg dbus bug fixed, that i can confirm :)
<soee> *ksysguard
<soee> sgclark: again great work
<soee> oh muon is broken ...
<soee> can someone confirm that menu in mon is broken, we can't configure toolbars etc ?
<sgclark> ut oh, broken how?
<soee> *in muon
<sgclark> soee: not sure what you mean. I don't use muon, apt all the way lol
<sgclark> seems functional to me
<sgclark> some fonts seem distorted
<sgclark> oh clicking toobar settings does nothing
<soee> yup
<sgclark> soee: is there a bug for that or?
<soee> now i checked to hide tobpad how can i bring it back even if it has no conent
<soee> sgclark: well in 5.2.1 there was topbar with several options
<sgclark> afraid I am not going to be helpful with muon
<soee> so fro me it is a bug
<soee> ill try to ask Riddell about it tomorrow
<mparillo> kinfocenter reports 5.2.2
<mparillo> re-booting.
<mparillo> sitter: sgclark: soee: Thanks for all your help. Re-booted, still at 5.2.2, and the jellyfish in kinfocenter, rekonq, dolphin, and (obviously) konversation are unharmed.
<sgclark> nice :)
<sitter> sgclark++
<mparillo> Should the Guest Login be available in the default config? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345404
<ubottu> KDE bug 345404 in kcm_sddm "SDDM does not present Guest Login" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-21
 * soee 5% fingers crossed...
<soee> how can i fix this after 15.10 -> 16.04 upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15446225/ ?
<totof-at-work> hi soee
<totof-at-work> if i remeber correctly you need to unistal libkipi-data for install libkf5kipi-data
<totof-at-work> but before you need to uninstall ksnapshot too and replace it by kde-spectacle wihch is his replacement :)
<soee> ok ill try to fix this
<soee> totof-at-work: yes removing libkipi-data fixed the probem, thank you
<soee> yofel: ^ are we aware of tis issue ?
<totof-at-work> soee: u're welcome ... test on my 16.04 vbox
<totof-at-work> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> soee: yes we are
<soee> yofel: ok :) my upgrade today 15.10->16.04 failed a bit. I had to run apt-get -f install than apt full-upgrade than fix gwenview :)
<yofel> soee: I uploaded something that should fix things
<yofel> clivejo: I took care of kipi - I think...
<clivejo> good, my solution is a sledge hammer
<yofel> should ironically also "solve" the non-functional printscrn button - by simply not removing ksnapshot
<clivejo> when will the button start using spectacle?
<clivejo> Ive been openning spectacle manually to take screenshots, seems to work fine
<yofel> As understand it by now:
<yofel> 1) Fresh installs
<yofel> 2) People manually switching the functionality to be covered by spectacle
<yofel> 3) Someone finding out why the auto-switch doesn't work (or if it even exists)
<yofel> /usr/bin/germinate-update-metapackage: Installed debootstrap is older than in the previous version! (1.0.72ubuntu1 < 1.0.78+nmu1)
<yofel> seriously..
<clivejo> Veco 200 1180 SPA
<clivejo> oups
<soee> :)
<yofel> sgclark: kubuntu-meta refreshed again and uploaded
<sgclark> yofel: thanks
<sgclark> sorry very distracted by kde CI explosions. hopefully all is going well here
<yofel> just do your thing, we'll manage
<yofel> FYI: kubuntu-desktop should be installable in xenial again. Shout if that's not the case for someone
<genii> "gain" ?
<genii> Hm, already installed here
<yofel> it was fixed in the ppa for a couple days already actually..
<mamarley> yofel: It looks like plasma-workspace 4:5.5.5.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3 has just started appearing in the "local or obsolete" list in Synaptic.  Was it deleted or something?
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> looking
<yofel> mamarley: hm, the staging ppa has ~ppa2, not sure where you got ~ppa3 from... 
<mamarley> yofel: Oops, my bad.  That was something I had upload to my own PPA previously to test a patch I had backported.  Sorry to bother you.
<yofel> np
 * mamarley slaps himself around a bit with a large trout.
<yofel> do you thing you'll be done with 364.12 tomorrow? ^^
<mamarley> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages :)
<yofel> <3
<mamarley> Don't thank me, thank tseliot.
<mamarley> I just uploaded it.
<yofel> ah right
<vlad376> JOIN
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> anyone here?
 * mamarley has been using Applications 15.12.3 from the staging PPA on multiple systems for a while now and has had no problems. :)
 * mamarley isn't here.
<clivejo> oh no, voices in my head again
 * yofel whispers ghostly words about the image live session having a folderview widget that's too small to show any contents
<clivejo> its weird, when I read your messages I can hear your accent!
<yofel> IKR :D
<clivejo> how does that work?!?
 * clivejo wonders what yofel is up to
<clivejo> some uber complicated packaging Im guessing
<yofel> more like wondering what to do about the remaining autopkgtests and what keeps breeze in proposed
<clivejo> could I try to stage fw 5.20?
<yofel> I wonder if we should patch out the wayland tests in kwin until we know how to run those
<yofel> no
<yofel> I mean, you can, but don't put it in git, as I don't plan to ever release that
<clivejo> I understand that bit
<clivejo> could they be pushed to unstable?
<yofel> ah right, the version gets pulled from the changelog... we need a plan for that in xenial+1...
<clivejo> yofel: you dont plan to release 5.20 to xenial_backports?
<clivejo> like after release date
<yofel> possibly. But if you put it into _archive now I have even more changelogs that I need to work around if I fix something in the archive
<clivejo> I know it cant go into xenial_archive, thats in freeze now
<clivejo> but was thinking if I could push to kubuntu_unstable branch somehow
<clivejo> maybe learn how the script works
<yofel> you will get merge conflicts every time someone fixes something in _archive, but yes, that would work
<yofel> it would fix the package versions in CI at least
<clivejo> eakk, merge conflicts
<sgclark> noooooooo
<clivejo> well that was my plan
<clivejo> yet to get CI fixed up
<clivejo> try
<clivejo> all this red makes me sad
<sgclark> red? 
<sgclark> what happened? how will staging frameworks help?
<yofel> Lets talk about the CI in May after all of us went on vacation
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> lot of changes in new frameworks
<sgclark> that can still be fixed in unstable branch. how is staging frameworks we can't use in archive going to fix things?
<clivejo> they cant go in the archive
<clivejo> but they might be able to go into backports
<sgclark> exactly, freeze
<clivejo> Im not saying for them to go in the archive, just stage them
<sgclark> yeah but that will cause a merge tastic pile of mess. while archive stuff is still being worked on
<sgclark> well it is all yours to fix then :) I am distracted by kde ci atm :(
<clivejo> will it create merge conflicts with two different versions?
<clivejo> it unstable is say 5.20 and archive is 5.18?
<clivejo> if
<yofel> in debian/changelog, yes
<clivejo> :(
 * clivejo sees why you say "NO"
<sgclark> yeah and then getting changes back inot xenial archive branch will be a disaster
<clivejo> I might stage them and upload to my PPA 
 * yofel adds gcc and make to desktop recommends
<yofel> someone scream if they want to object
<yofel> ...
<clivejo> yofel: how come?
<clivejo> arent they dev tools?
<yofel> let me c&p the xubuntu comment
<yofel> +Here we provide a minimal development environment sufficient to build kernel
<yofel> +drivers, so that this is possible on the live CD and in scenarios where
<yofel> +it is problematic to get these packages onto the installed system in order
<yofel> +to compile a driver. -mdz
<sgclark> yofel please do. we can close that bug for gcc with virtualbox... tired of arguing haha
<yofel> right, and they *do* have a point
<sgclark> yea
<sgclark> I say do it
<clivejo> does desktop not have limits?
<yofel> we're already like 200m over the limit - do we care?
<yofel> it's a soft limit anyway
<clivejo> LOL then no :P
<clivejo> I thought that was a hard limit
<sgclark> I don't think 2 more will kill us hhaha
<yofel> from yesterday:
<yofel> kubuntu/daily-live: xenial-desktop-amd64.iso oversized by 308822016 bytes (1592279040)
<yofel> kubuntu/daily-live: xenial-desktop-i386.iso oversized by 329629696 bytes (1613086720)
<clivejo> gcc not pretty big?
<yofel> so make that 300
<yofel> not sure, will be ~40m at least
<clivejo> why does desktop "recommend" it?
<yofel> so that you can remove it?
<clivejo> is it needed for normal desktop operation?
<yofel> no, but recommends is the lowest "default" priority, so you need that to have it on the image
<clivejo> is there come components need compiled on the fly or something?
<sgclark> no. just convenient to install virtualbox drivers ( and other drivers) after install
<yofel> that ^ mosty
<yofel> if you use the internal vbox installer then it'll build its own drivers, not the dkms ones
<clivejo> I see
<yofel> we probably have a bunch of stuff on the image that we don't need though, if someone wants to read through the manifest
<sgclark> there was stuff on there that made me go hmmm. BUt I did not wnat to mess stuff up. Maybe one meeting we can go through that together.
<yofel> sgclark: do I see correctly that build.kde.org has no useful kopete builds?
<yofel> the matrix setup is giving me a headache..
<sgclark> yofel: some explosions occurred last night.
<sgclark> hense why I am distracted.
<yofel> that included a history wipe? or just failures?
<sgclark> yes
<yofel> ok
<sgclark> yofel: https://build-sandbox.kde.org/job/kopete master latest-qt4/
<sgclark> my sandbox did not explode
<yofel> sgclark: thanks!
<yofel> so the test is broken upstream, that's what I wanted to know
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> hi soee
<soee> news of the day http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-364.12-Linux
<soee> Today's NVIDIA 364.12 Linux driver does deliver on Wayland and Mir support! 
<yofel> [    10.253] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  364.12  Wed Mar 16 20:39:46 PDT 2016
<yofel> ;P
<soee> woot ?
<yofel> not that I can test the modesetting stuff on optimus though. Will try that on my other pc tomorrow
<mamarley> Sadly, it doesn't do a high-res framebuffer yet. :/
<yofel> bummer
 * yofel dreams of a time where you can run modesetting with glamor on nvidia
<soee> well im waiting for tearing fixes  :(
<mamarley> soee: Just put "export __GL_YIELD="USLEEP"" in your ~/.profile and run kwin with compositing turned on and set to "Automatic" tearing prevention.
<soee> mamarley: im not sure if it will fix extra huge problems on second (TV) screen
<mamarley> I have no idea there.  I have a couple of systems with dual monitors, but the monitors are identical.
<yofel> sgclark: are there any 32bit kde ci builds?
<sgclark> yofel: no
<yofel> hm ok
<sgclark> no resources
<yofel> I'm looking at the baloo test failure, and so far the only parallel I can see is that it fails on the 2 32bit archs that get tested (i386, armhf)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-22
<yofel> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<yofel> 0x76359418 in mdb_txn_begin () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/liblmdb.so.0
 * yofel wonders how many baloo crashes coming from that lib he's seen so far....
<sgclark> hm
<sgclark> segfault seems bad
<yofel> the odd part is that it's 32-bit-only
<yofel> reproducibly
<sgclark> they do not have 32bit hardware. 
<sgclark> I wonder can I qemu a docker image to test? lol
<yofel> well, you can get the same thing on i386, just at a slightly different point
<sgclark> I have one builder. amd64.
<yofel> or I can give you access to my raspi if you ever need native armhf hardware
<yofel> yeah, but a chroot is enough to run i386 on amd64 ;)
<yofel> no need for qemu
<sgclark> oh.
<sgclark> guess I will have to look into that. It would be helpful for us? What happens when you see it fails upstream? You can disable the test or?
<yofel> ok, thanks to infinity breeze and breeze-icons are in release, kwin and kopete have the failing tests disabled so *should* migrate soon
<yofel> I'll take another look at baloo and ktp-kded-integration tomorrow
<yofel> yeah, then I usually just disable them - not a good idea, but it's not like I can fix the bug itself in a few seconds..
<sgclark> right. ok
<yofel> I'm not sure if 32bit ci builds on kde are that much of a necessity. At least not when you're so busy just keeping it running
<yofel> I usually just look there to see if tests also fail on the native CI or if we have testbed issues
<yofel> (kwin was a testbed issue)
<sgclark> well generally it does not take so much to keep it running, we are doing some big changes though. Now is the time to implement such a feature
<yofel> anyway, off to bed. nini
<sgclark> good night
<sgclark> sleep well
<ScottK> Ah well, I guess it's time to que up Canonical's trademark lawyers: http://news.softpedia.com/news/meet-ubuntubsd-unix-for-human-beings-501959.shtml
<soee> hiho
<yofel> heh, ubuntuBSD
<yofel> I wonder if mark will *now* figure out a list of stuff you need to change to not violate the trademark
<soee_> :)
<soee_> yofel: are we not pushing Plasma 5.5.5 to archive yet ? same with apps
<yofel> not before the weekend, we're in beta freeze until thursday
<soee_> maybe we could in the meantime stage Frameworks 5.20 :>
<soee_> they wont get into 16.04 archive but will be ready for backports
<yofel> again, nobody will release that, so that won't happen until after 16.04 release
<yofel> OTOH, it's iso testing time http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds
<yofel> !testers 
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<yofel> ISO testing ^
<soee_> oh it is 1.5 GB
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Final Beta Freeze in effect | Plasma 5.5.5: X/WIP, Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> freeze note
<vip> yofel: is it livecd or install cd? because the desktop loaded, no installer showed
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> hiho
<lordievader> Hey soee_, how are you?
<soee_> lordievader: hiho, testing iso :-)
<yofel> vip: like... you got no install / live session choice?
<vip> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/4GI7ewG.jpg
<vip> xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<yofel> it booted straight into that?
<vip> yup
<yofel> urgh, ubiquity-dm is busted then
<soee_> meff same here i think
<soee_> i blinks when it shoudl sow installer, than ums to live session
<soee_> or livesession shoudl be always loaded ?
<yofel> and can you please file a bug against kubuntu-settings-desktop about that folderview widget, it's not supposed to look like that
<vip> if only desktop folder was bigger
<vip> yofel: yup
<vip> yofel: can you point me directly?
<yofel> run 'apport-cli kubuntu-settings-desktop'
<yofel> or rather ubuntu-bug instead of apport-cli
<vip> I always uninstall apport because it is irritating
<lordievader> soee_: Ah, good luck ;)
<yofel> you could just disable it ^
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> vip: just run it from the live session, it should be there
<soee_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1560356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560356 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity will not start on Xenial liveUSB" [Undecided,New]
<soee_> this was reported for Xubuntu
<soee_> so it is the same for us
<soee_> yofel: shall we test it further ?
<soee_> it is bug that will show up on each test :<
<yofel> right, meh :/
<yofel> guess we'll have to wait until someone looks at it
<yofel> for now I'm happy that the desktop works more or less correctly
<soee_> :)
<soee_> vip: will you report the folderview size problem ?
<vip> soee_: I have no time now
<vip> soee_: I cannot find web page to submit it
<vip> and the vbox machine runs so slow, i cannot do anything 
<soee_> :D
<soee_> i gave it 4 GB ram + 4 cores
<soee_> yofel: against this package https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings the bug should be reported ?
<yofel> yes
<vip> soee_: you can attach above photo 
<soee_> i will
<mparillo> I think I recall something like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1560356 happening a few releases ago during alpha testing. But then, if I clicked on the install icon, the installer worked.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560356 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity will not start on Xenial liveUSB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee_> there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1560404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560404 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Live session desktop uses to small folder view widget " [Undecided,New]
<soee_> vip confirm please
<soee_> yofel: also the toolbox covers some part of the widget, can this be fixed to 
<soee_> ?
<soee_> by moving the tolbox to different corner or moving a bit folder view ?
<yofel> probably, I don't know the code that inserts the widget offhand
<yofel> bbl
<soee> is there some way to change konversation logs directory ?
<soee> so i can make my home folder cleaner ?
<Sho_> yes
<Sho_> in the Logs page of the ocnfig dialog
<sheytan> plasma 5.6 packages when? :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<telegram> <Clifford>: Hi blueskaj
<BluesKaj_> hi telegram
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: It is clifford (probably clivejo) ;)
<BluesKaj_> ok lordievader thanks
<BluesKaj_> hi telegram
<BluesKaj_> oops I also meant <clifford>
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: The username between < > is the actual user saying the thing ;)
<BluesKaj_> this is what appears in konversation lordievader, "<telegram> <Clifford>: Hi blueskaj"
<lordievader> Yes, the second <> in that case.
<BluesKaj_> interesting, this site (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/kde-plasma-5-6-released) says "Plasma 5.6 will be available to install on Kubuntu 16.04 through the Kubuntu Backports PPA." , but there is no 16.04 ppa available there. :/ 
<soee> what is the point for backports ppa for unreleased system ? :)
<soee> yes 16.04 will have backports after it is released
<BluesKaj_> soee, exactly what i was wondering
<BluesKaj_> it's supposed to add the backports ppa tho
<clivejo> yeah, Im Clifford on telegram
<clivejo> and my message seems to have been delapyed
<clivejo> sheytan_ soee: Xenial 16.04 is in freeze now so nothing new can be added.  5.6 will probably be backported, but we cant do backports until the release actually happens!
<sgclark> While I am sure we will package it eventually. We made no committment to that as of yet, where did they obtain this info...
<clivejo> true!
<clivejo> thats provided we still have our RM's after release!
<sgclark> and yeah what clivejo said. no backports until we release
<sgclark> well we need to somehow reduce the workload at release. This is waaaaaay too much for a couple of volunteers
<sgclark> those tests failing, are insane mmounds of work for poor yofel. I feel terrible I am not much help there. yet.
<clivejo> ditto
<BluesKaj_> wish i could hep , but my attempt at learning code failed miserably when <i copied the hello worldstring example on the C++ tutorial...so i thought if their example is mucked up, how am I supposed to learn from them :-)
<BluesKaj_> help even
<BluesKaj_> anyway, errands to do for a couple of hrs...later folks
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> no worries
<mamarley> sgclark: I don't want to bother you with it now, but after the release, I would like to learn how I can help you guys out.
<sgclark> user support is also super important and appreciated
<sgclark> mamarley: yes we hope to achieve that with many with the packaging parties
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hey mamarley: that is wonderful, make sure you come along to the next Kubuntu Party. see kubuntu.org
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: we'll help you get involved
<genii> Speaking of parties, if anyone is in Toronto on day of release, come on by for cupcakes and coffee :)
<sgclark> mm cupcakes and coffee yum
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yum, sounds good
 * sgclark now wants cupcakes and coffee
<mamarley> Sick_Rimmit: The problem with that in my case is that I have a regular job and the party is right on top of that time. :(
<genii> Shameless plug: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/3330-toronto-xenial-xerus-release-party/
<sgclark> mamarley: maybe I think (hope) we will record these?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hey cool, I will add that to the Podcast news. So we'll shout out for you on that event. 😉
<mamarley> sgclark: OK.  I already have some of the skills you need though, such as at least a basic understanding of Debian packaging and experience with doing git merges.
<clivejo> ooooo nice 
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0TzoXhAbxg
<yofel> consider me unhappy. I *intentionally* don't have matching plasma and application color schemes
<yofel> I hope you can turn that off somewhere
<clivejo> you rebel!
<yofel> hm, well, nice to see improvements, but I really use nothing of that. Guess I won't care much about 5.6
<mamarley> That's good, since you probably won't see it for another month!
<sgclark> I just want a strong LTS release :) will not worry about new stuff till that is done
<tsdgeos> sgclark: baloo-kf5 seems to be stuck or something
<tsdgeos> still at 5.15
<sgclark> tsdgeos: yofel is fighting with that
<yofel> yes, thanks to a test crash on 32bit that I'm a bit worried about
<clivejo> !info baloo-kf5 xenial
<ubottu> baloo-kf5 (source: baloo-kf5): framework for searching and managing metadata. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.15.0a-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 265 kB, installed size 1691 kB
<sgclark> fails on 32bit arches
<tsdgeos> i thought that's on purpose
<tsdgeos> ask vishesh
<tsdgeos> i have a slight memory of him saying 32 bit was unsupported
<yofel> lolwhat
<yofel> well that does not quite work out in reality
<tsdgeos> i may be wrong, as said it's a slight memory
<yofel> hm, remembering his mail to packagers a couple days ago someone needs to send him cookies
<yofel> bbl
<genii> BTW, when Alternatives...Application Menu is used ( on both my Wily and Xenial testing machine ) Recent Applications seems to ignore applications which open automatically as result of saving session 
<genii> Not sure if this is by design however
<acheron88> yofel: 5.6 has a Breeze-light plasma theme with the classic colours that doesn't adapt
<yofel> well, I use breeze-dark for plasma and breeze-light for apps
<yofel> if that still works I'm happy
<acheron88> yes there is that as well
<acheron88> you can have it non adaptive light or dark if you want
<clivejo> yofel: in the git-clone-all script where does it pull in the git repo data from?
<yofel> uh, some config file
<clivejo> Ive edited conf/git-clone-all.json but is doesnt seem to do anything
<yofel> that's what it's reading though
<yofel> what are you trying to run?
<clivejo> I was just hacking the script to git clone from Neon
<clivejo> but it keeps defaulting to debian
<clivejo> no idea where is getting that from
<yofel> the clone-this-one line?
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> I changed that
<yofel> should work
<clivejo> thats what I thought
<BluesKaj> the xenial landing ppa is giving this error "  The repository is insufficiently signed by key E4DFEC907DEDA4B8A670E8042836CB0A8AC93F7A (weak digest)" The key is definitely the same as the one the launchpad ppa ppa shows.
<mamarley> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1556666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556666 in Launchpad itself "PPA (In)Release files use SHA1 digests for GPG signature" [High,Fix committed]
<BluesKaj> ok mamarley thanks
<mamarley> Also, it is only a warning.  The PPA will still work.
<BluesKaj> yeah, but it's annoying :-)
<BluesKaj> pk , time for othe things ...later
<clivejo> bang
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-23
<mgraesslin> good morning
<yofel> moin
<soee_> hiho yofel
<vip> hi ho
<vip> do you hate kmail2 as much as I do?
<soee_> -.-
<soee_> i do not know i'm not using it
<soee_> maybe if the interface would be simpler and more user friendly
<soee_> i'm on thunderbird for a long time
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> New beta images are up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds
<vip> got it!
<mparillo> vip: You must have a better connection. My zsync is running about 2.3 MB/sec
<vip> got it... for testing :)
<vip> 8MB/s here, quite fast
<vip> still downloading
<vip> but as I see, there's still bugs
<vip> installer not started, and the destop folder is too small 
<soee_> woho new images
<soee_> zsynincg
<soee_> yiu have to good connections :<
<vip> soee_: don't even start
<soee_> i have 1.2 MB/sec max
<soee_> vip: ping
<vip> pong
<soee_> vip: did you testes new builds >
<soee_> teh bug with not starting ubuquite still exists no ?
<clivejo> when I use dch to increment to a particular version, why is it signing the entry with the previous person?
<vip> [11:31] <vip> installer not started, and the destop folder is too small 
<clivejo> if I use "dch --newversion 5.20.0" surely that should use my name and email in the changelog?
<yofel> clivejo: that depends on what DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC is set to and whether the last changelog is UNRELEASED
<clivejo> grrr
<yofel> see manpage
<clivejo> I have seen it
<yofel> I think you want a different heuristic and --increment. Then you can make it add a new changelog in any case
<clivejo> but it must be because the previous version is UNRELEASED
<yofel> yes, but you can make it ignore that
 * clivejo is trying to build frameworks from Neon/Unstable
<vip> soee_: and?
<clivejo> I can do them manually, but was trying to hack the script (to better understand it) 
<yofel> ok wait
<yofel> put DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=log into ~/.devscripts and try again
<clivejo> yofel: its not important, just playing about
<yofel> well yes, but when I read maunally and script in one line I hear alarm bells :P
<clivejo> is this command right "dch --newversion 5.20.0-0ubuntu1 -D xenial -m "New Upstream Release 5.20""
<yofel> although debchange handling is a bit annoying if you stray from the default workflow
<yofel> wrong quoting, but otherwise yes
<clivejo> whats the right way?
<yofel> put single quotes around the changelog part
<yofel> otherwise you have a syntax error
<clivejo> still signing it off as you :(
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pskij4zlt
<yofel> hm..... I've seen that happen actually....
<clivejo> there should be a --sign_as_me 
 * clivejo kicks dch
<yofel> according to the manpage, you have something set wrong, because that behavior is the last-resort-fallback
<vip> what's the new email client for kde? I've read some news, but canno remember the name
<soee_> kmail :)
<clivejo> kontact
<clivejo> its released as a suite
<vip> no no, not kmail
<vip> new project
<clivejo> Kube?
<snele> vip: trojita?
<snele> http://trojita.flaska.net/
<soee_> it isnt new
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlLEiqjbw4A
<clivejo> https://cmollekopf.wordpress.com/2016/01/23/the-year-of-kube/
<vip> oh, it was kube i suppose
<clivejo> I dont think we will see anything for a while
<yofel> "Note that Akonadi Next has been renamed to Sink to avoid confusion"
<yofel> yeah, I am totally less confused now
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> crystal clear
<vip> I would be very happy after uninstalling akonadi
<clivejo> Im actually impressed with the lastest version
<yofel> at least you'll be able to "flush your mails down the sink" in the future I guess
<clivejo> seems a lot faster
<clivejo> I have a lot of different accounts and it seems to retrieve and cache them a lot faster these days
<clivejo> does anyone use diaspora?
<soee_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJXgTsSgSP8
<soee_> email client can be pretty nice
<marco-parillo> I am running the new Beta RC now. Wireless works. Firefox works (but the Favorites menu is empty). It boots straight to the live session, instead of the choice to try / install. I prefer that behavior (since I run live sessions frequently (say for on-line banking), but only install once), but it does not match the test case. On my display the install icon is actually bigger than the desktop folder container.
<soee_> marco-parillo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1560404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560404 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Live session desktop uses to small folder view widget " [High,Triaged]
<soee_> and ye sit boots straight to live session  = bug also
<soee_> it was reported in previous beta build and not ficed since then
<marco-parillo> Thanks. soee_ I have added the bugs to my test report: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds 
<soee_> marco-parillo: thank you
<marco-parillo> As I wrote, I actually prefer to boot straight to the live session
<marco-parillo> But it is a bug if the behavior does not match the test case (although, I suppose we could re-write the test case ;-) )
<soee_> yup you shoudl find that one and add also
<soee_> marco-parillo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1560356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560459 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1560356 ubiquity crashed with GLib.GError in customize_installer(): vte-pty-error: grantpt failed: Operation not permitted (1)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<soee_> add this one, it was added for previous tests 
<soee_> hmm
<soee_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1560404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560404 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Live session desktop uses to small folder view widget " [High,Triaged]
<soee_> ^ this one :D
<soee_> wait no 
<soee_> it was the previous one
<soee_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1560356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560459 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1560356 ubiquity crashed with GLib.GError in customize_installer(): vte-pty-error: grantpt failed: Operation not permitted (1)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<marco-parillo> Thanks soee_ I had the other two, but I added bug 1560459 (which looks to be the root cause of not getting the try/install option) to my test results.
<ubottu> bug 1560459 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with GLib.GError in customize_installer(): vte-pty-error: grantpt failed: Operation not permitted (1)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560459
<marco-parillo> Off to work.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<soee_> hehe :D
<soee_> the comment http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-6-desktop-environment-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-502046.shtml
<yofel> as a general FYI:
<yofel> mysql 5.7 was accepted in xenial and should be available soon (in case someone hits akonadi issues)
<yofel> clivejo, sgclark: The cmake FFE got approved, so we'll soon get 3.4 or 3.5 in xenial. I did a rebuild of the core stuff myself and I think we're fine
<yofel> fun indeed. RAAAAAAAAAAGE
<BluesKaj> is the Xenial plasma 5.6 available yet ?
<soee_> yes!
<mamarley> soee_: Uh, no.
 * clivejo looks for his trout
 * mamarley hands clivejo a large, freshly-caught trout.
 * clivejo smiles
<clivejo> let do some trout slapping!#
<clivejo> yofel: RAAAAAAAAAAGE ?
<yofel> clivejo: in response to the softpedia comment
<clivejo> plasma 5.6?
<yofel> yup
<clivejo> hows xenial shaping up?
<yofel> mparillo, soee_: did one of you try the installer again?
<soee_> yofel: when ?
<yofel> on the daily image
<soee_> i tried few hours ago when new builds were avaialbel
<soee_> it had the same bug
<yofel> could you then please mark at least one of the install tests as failed?
<yofel> currently it looks like there's no really major issues with the images
<yofel> and unrelated to the iso images - anyone there that wants to do upgrade testing? The test cases are there now. (Both from 15.10 and 14.04)
<yofel> except that the test case title is the wrong one o.O
<yofel> (when did we last edit that?!?)
<marco-parillo> yofel: The live image basically worked for me. I marked the three bugs here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds
<yofel> were you able to successfully install it?
<marco-parillo> I can try to kick off the installer from the live image if nobody has done that recently.
 * yofel just updated the upgrade test cases
<yofel> or hm, I need to do this differently
<yofel> there we go
<genii> Is there yet a tentative timeline for plasma 5.6 in Xenial?
<BluesKaj> it's avaiolable for 15.10 and but 15.10.totally broke on my pc after a kernel upgrade 
<mamarley> BluesKaj: It is?  Are you talking about KDE Neon?
<soee_> genii: nope
<genii> soee_: OK, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> mamarley, nope, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Huh?  I only see Plasma 5.5.4 for Wily and Plasma 5.3.2 for Vivid.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, there was a kernel module installed for nvidia on my pc that broke X if that's what youwere referring to about 15.10
<BluesKaj> mamarley, click on tecnical details...
<sgclark> morning. Actually got 8 hours of sleep.. but I feel like I missed something, do we have shiny isos to test?!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark, I haven't seen anything "shiny" yet. 
<marco-parillo> sgclark: Yes, but I noted the same three bugs as yesterday at: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds
<BluesKaj> with all the publicity about plasma 5.6 I'm surprised it hasn't "landed" in the Xenial ppas yet
<mamarley> They are too busy working on the Xenial release.
<sgclark> BluesKaj: we can work on shiny new stuff or actually release a stable LTS
<sgclark> one or the other, too few to do both
<sgclark> I choose stable LTS
 * BluesKaj nods, understood, sgclark
<sgclark> I too like shiny stuff, and after release there will be lots. This being an LTS bumps stable importance
<BluesKaj> OMG Ubuntu had alink saying it was available there
<BluesKaj> backaports
<sgclark> lol yeah I have no clue who their source is...
<sgclark> not us obviously
<mamarley> They probably pulled it out of their butts.  Sites like that are just trying to make money from pageviews.
<BluesKaj> any word about Kubuntu carrying on after 16.04 LTS?
<yofel> well, we don't intend to vanish, and we'll have to support 16.04 for the next 5 years anyway
<yofel> what exactly we'll be doing in the future is open though
<sgclark> what yofel said
<yofel> bug 1561051 is what I'm getting when I try to run the live session...
<ubottu> bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561051
<yofel> I don't really get *what* fails here
<yofel> On the positive side, the installer seems to work again
<sgclark> gonna test on the new laptop donated to me!
<sgclark> of course with my super awesome internet speeds this week, that will be in an hour :(
 * sgclark drinks more coffee
<BluesKaj> sgclark, dsl ?
<sgclark> comcast cable. absolutely horrible ISP but they have no competition...
<yofel> why does our slideshow link to userbase.kde.org o.O
<sgclark> wasn't that where we moved our doc or something?
<BluesKaj> I could have a faster internet , but it's expensive here in the semi-boonies with no real competition for the cable co, so they charge thru the nose for 20Mb speeds
<yofel> maybe, but don't we have website section for that?
<sgclark> oh probably. wasn't ahoneybun the one that worked on the slideshow?
<yofel> maybe... lets see what he has to say
<yofel> hm... we have no default favorites in kickoff - I have the feeling that there are supposed to be some...
<rdieter_work> yofel: fwiw, i've seen that occasionally for fresh users on fedora too, I suspect something going wrong with plasma-desktop script :  ./desktoppackage/contents/updates/obsolete_kickoffrc.js  (haven't filed any bug yet, but will soon)
<yofel> rdieter_work: interesting, thanks. I *think* we have our own override of that, but the failure might still be the same
<rdieter_work> yofel: well, we override the default favorites too, but seems that script botches things so it (often, not always?) ends up blank
<yofel> meh
<rdieter_work> if I remove that script, I see favorites appear reliably (on initial login)
<rdieter_work> yofel: found already reported, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357029
<ubottu> KDE bug 357029 in Application Launcher (Kickoff) "Empty kickoff favorites menu on first start with new user/empty profile" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> thanks
<marco-parillo> yofel: Do you need a launchpad bug for KDE bug 357029?
<ubottu> KDE bug 357029 in Application Launcher (Kickoff) "Empty kickoff favorites menu on first start with new user/empty profile" [Minor,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357029
<yofel> probably not... I think that's obvious enough so that we won't forget about it
<marco-parillo> Yes, I mentioned the missing favorites in my test report.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: We did move the docs to userbase before we had the website up though @Yofel
<lordievader> No testers for i386?
<lordievader> Lets give 32bit some love :D
<lordievader> The 32bit image also suffers from the desktop folder widget being very small. Is there a bug report for this?
<lordievader> To answer my own question, bug 1560404
<ubottu> bug 1560404 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Live session desktop uses to small folder view widget " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560404
<keithzg> lordievader: I was planning on spinning up a VM and running some of the tests, I'll give i386 a shot then :)
<lordievader> keithzg: Please do, was a bit too tired to do a full testing round.
 * sgclark tries wily upgrade
<clivejo> does anyone use KVM?
<sgclark> not really
<clivejo> what you use?
<sgclark> I think some of the kde servers do, but I am not involved in creating or handling it
<sgclark> personally I use vagrant and docker
<clivejo> Id reckon KVM would be closer to the actual machine
<sgclark> and schroot
<sgclark> virtualbox is what vagrant uses, and I don't see it as any different than hardware in most of my use cases
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-24
<keithzg> VirtualBox does a better job for easy usage of graphical environments, IMHO. We use KVM for running servers at work, but for any Windows or Linux GUI instances we tend to use Virtualbox.
<keithzg> Speaking of, ran afoul of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1547297 when testing the i386 image in Virtualbox just now, but otherwise it seems fine!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547297 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "No auto login in Ubuntu GNOME Xenial" [High,Confirmed]
<keithzg> (It's possible that it's actually a coincidentally different bug, but I figured more likely that bug was just incorrectly reported as being more specific than it actually is)
<sgclark> keithzg: can you add plasma5 tag to that bug report and make mention of it please
<sgclark> seems important
<sgclark> upgraade from wily was smooth
 * sgclark ponders how she is breaking mergers without commiting stuff
<keithzg> sgclark: done and done!
<sgclark> thanks :)
<snele> just installed daily
<snele> on first boot i had oxygen icons in kickoff 
<snele> plasma 5.5.5 from staging fixed it
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Yea that was a problem in 15.10 first boot for me too
<snele> and apt complainig about setting locale failed https://paste.kde.org/pgdfxjdsi
<snele> else seems to be fine for now
<snele> when plasma 5.5.5 and apps land from staging it will be all good :)
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Staging is pretty solid
<snele> is muon package manager comming to xenial archive or not?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I believe Muon Discover is recommend and the pre installed GUI package mananger
<snele> well discover is application manager
<snele> it cannot search packages and show info about them
<snele> removing kmail kontact and akonadi packages frees about 250-300 mb at boot 
<snele> best part is that I don't use any of them and they eat so much ram...
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: @sgclark2 I'm still using the staging ppa is that good for testing or should I try the beta 2 image?
<vip> hi ho
<vip> any new builds (with fixed installer)?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> mitya57: do you have the qtchooser 55-gc9562a1 tarball uploaded somewhere?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I've been looking over http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ and can't find how digikam is being tracked. Is it?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I've found the most recent build here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam with version 4.12
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: which is a 8 month old release
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: is there a mechanism in place to keep track of kde projects not included in KDE Apps?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: in backports we have 4.9
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: latest release is 4.14, with 5 to come in May
<valorie> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 4353 kB, installed size 16657 kB
<valorie> !info digikam xenial
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 4356 kB, installed size 16662 kB
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: xenial currently has the same version as wily
<valorie> huh
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: !info digikam xenial
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: doesn't work form TG
<valorie> I figured it wouldn't, so I did it for ya
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: ah
<valorie> but damn, it's 2:30am, so to bed with me now
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I wanted wily
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: not xenial
<valorie> that was first
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: ah
<valorie> without a version name, it gives current
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I see
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: thanks
<valorie> ta
<valorie> have a good day!
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: have a good night
<valorie> I think clivejo was wrestling with digikam, but didn't put it on the mat
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin / ovidiu-florin: no, we don't have a way to track extra stuff we package. There is https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html which tracks debian. And there might be a system that considers the watch files to check for new upstream releases that I'm not sure if it actually exists or where it would be
<yofel> but other than that, it's a developer responsibility to know what we care about and what should be updated before release
<telegram> <Clifford>: At this point could we get an updated digikam into xenial?
<soee_> yofel: after Beta release we can upload to archive 5.5.5 and new apps without any problems ?
<clivejo> should I open a FFE for digikam?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<yofel> soee_: "yes", there the quotes come from talking to the release team as the need to manually approve all that
<yofel> *they
<yofel> clivejo: maybe look at why we would want to have it first. It's an unseeded package, so I wouldn't mind ACKing the FFE myself, but I would like to know why we can't just keep the current one
<clivejo> updated kipi plugins?
<clivejo> !info exiv2 xenial
<ubottu> exiv2 (source: exiv2): EXIF/IPTC metadata manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-2.1 (xenial), package size 76 kB, installed size 241 kB
<clivejo> well for a start a rebuild using exiv2 would make things a lot more stable by the sounds of it
<clivejo> Version 0.25-2.1 uploaded on 2015-10-08 
<clivejo> oh it was rebuilt on the  	2016-01-15 for updated qca2
<soee_> uh Vivaldi web browser getting better and better :)
<clivejo> KCI is very quiet
<clivejo> I think its dead
<snele> i didn't follow this channel closly last couple of weeks
<snele> so i have to ask
 * clivejo looks for his trout
<snele> will muon package manager be available in xenial?
<snele> sorry if it is already answered
 * mamarley slaps KCl around a bit with a large trout.
<snele> i see its stuck on some old version and it is not installable atm
<snele> i added all staging ppas btw
<clivejo> snele: http://jriddell.org/2015/11/09/muon-in-need-of-a-maintainer/
<clivejo> I believe Rick stepped up, but I dont know what progress has been made
<clivejo> IRC Nick : sick_rimmit
<yofel> AFAIK none, so it's on the list for the archive removal request that I'll file soon
<clivejo> keithzg also had an interest
<yofel> will come back by backport once someone does the compatibility porting
<clivejo> yofel: can you program?
<yofel> yes, that's why I do for a living usually
<clivejo> what language?
<yofel> PHP, JS, ... well, web stuff
<clivejo> ah
<snele> yofel: thanks for the info. back to synaptic then
 * clivejo wonders where the muon source code is
<yofel> clivejo: git clone kde:muon
<clivejo> is the internet on a go slow today, or is it just my internet
<yofel> I blame my ISP usually
<clivejo> KCI wont respond, cant seem to load quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git
<yofel> oh wow, that is slow indeed
<BluesKaj> some quick git  tha
<BluesKaj> that
<clivejo> dead git
<soee_> :)
<clivejo> but on the plus side my viagra order has been despatched
<BluesKaj> still loading after 20 secs
<clivejo> KCI is giving me 502 proxy errors
<soee_> aaaanndddd....
<soee_> boom https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.04-beta.php
<soee_> all the good stuff just before Xenial release :)
<yofel> I can't even ping KCI, looks like the machine is dead
<yofel> sitter: ^
<sitter> yofel: you'll want starbuck1
<starbuck11> yofel: restarted kci machine, should be accessible again via ssh
<yofel> starbuck11: thanks!
<yofel> so, I figured out what caused http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/Screenshot_20160318_095855.png
<yofel> that was an upgrade attempt from trusty, and the upgrade didn't install libqt5quick5 - why is that even possible?!?
<yofel> oh, libqt5quick5-gles was installed, except that it didn't work
<keithzg> yofel, clivejo: Yeah, I was interested. At the time things seemed mostly fine and there was another release done by Harald at riddell's prompting, I think? https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2015/11/22/muon-5-5-and-carrots/
<keithzg> I'm still interested, albeit with the caveat that I don't think I know what I'm doing ;) I did briefly have the time to try compiling Muon on xenial yesterday and noticed there were issues.
<keithzg> To clarify, it compiled, but there were errors when running it.
<clivejo> hi keithzg
<clivejo> what needs doing with it?
<keithzg> clivejo: There were some QApt errors and (I suspect as a result) it was completely missing some menu items, literally everything to do with actual package management. I'm at work now but I'm firing up a VM quick to double-check.
<clivejo> !info libmuon xenial
<ubottu> libmuon (source: muon): Runtime files for the Muon package management suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 575 kB, installed size 3158 kB
<acheron88> have muon compiled from git here on xenial, and seems to work aok with nothing obviously broken
<acheron88> I mostly use command line or synaptic though, so not tested exhaustively 
<clivejo> it seems to be ported to KF5?
<acheron88> clivejo: http://i.imgur.com/uqo3iXs.png
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> acheron88: did you have to do anything special to build it?
<clivejo> where was libmuon moved to?
<yofel> wasn't that always part of muon?
<clivejo> its not building any libs, that I can see
<yofel> or what do you mean with moved?
<yofel> ah, the old muon was renamed to libdiscover and is part of plasma-discover
<yofel> I guess nothing in muon needs it
<clivejo> well discover seems to have been moved out
<yofel> *the old libmuon
<acheron88> it's all the same git repo
<acheron88> no separate libs
<acheron88> nothing special was needed to compile as far as I recall. just build deps and standard cmake arguments
<clivejo> did you have discover installed when you compiled it?
<acheron88> no. got rid of discover as its awful
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> oh FF has been updated and no crashes
 * clivejo dances
<wxl> yofel: how's things coming along with regards to beta2 release?
<yofel> wxl: ubiquity-dm is busted and a bunch of live-session bugs
<wxl> yofel: :( i take it i should mark the images as not ready then and assume you're not planning on release, or do you have some hope still? release team seems to think we're going to release today.
<yofel> hm, I can do some upgrade testing...
<yofel> wxl: well, If someone tells me how I can debug the thing I *might* have some hope. That I didn't have time to do debugging until an hour ago sure doesn't help with the beta release
<yofel> I mean, ubiquity itself does work from the live session, so we *could* release something buggy....
<wxl> yofel: the killer is bug 1561051?
<ubottu> bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561051
<yofel> yup
<yofel> the live session fallback works, so it's not fatal, you just have no language selection
<wxl> yofel: i'll check in with release team. meanwhile, i won't tell you what to do but if it were me, i'd release the beta with the workaround. i wouldn't be so inclined for final.
<acheron88> clivejo: muon now seems to be giving some QApt errors and a segfault on reload of package cache once installing something
<acheron88> wasn't the case a week or 2 ago when I compiled it, so something now amiss
<acheron88> on recompile its the same
<wxl> yofel: if you do decide to go ahead, just make sure to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Beta2. otherwise mark not-ready. i'll be willing to do that for you if you need it.
<clivejo> acheron88: you compiled 5.5.0?
<acheron88> compiled what was in git, which has had version bumped to 5.5.0
<acheron88> to be honest, didn't expect it to work. just tried it out of curiosity when I showed discover the door.
<acheron88> if it's broke again with the latest xenial packages/updates, not that surprising
<yofel> does someone want to update the release notes? ^
<yofel> I'm kind of busy
<clivejo> acheron88: how do you make it crash?
<acheron88> clivejo: simply installing a package is one way
<acheron88> clivejo: installs OK, but defaults while trying to reload package list
<keithzg> acheron88: Yeah, I hadn't tried compiling it on Xenial until yesterday. I actually didn't get any segfault, but for me it wasn't even surfacing the ability to install packages so I didn't get that far.
<keithzg> In fairness, although I git pull'd, it wasn't a clean checkout from my earlier compilation on 15.10.
<clivejo> well update progress idicators dont seem to work
<clivejo> just 0% to done
<clivejo> ah it dont like that apt warning!!
<acheron88> keithzg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15489948/
<acheron88> not that that helps much
<clivejo> it crashes at the end of an apt update
<acheron88> that would be another reload of the package cache then, same as just after installing a package
<clivejo> Im installing a package now
<clivejo> its downloading
<yofel> mparillo, ahoneybun, ovidiu-florin: does one of you have time to look at the release notes?
<clivejo> it installed the package but crashed after installation
<ahoneybun> link?
<yofel> ahoneybun: a subpage of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Beta2
<acheron88> clivejo: yep, right after trying to reload package cache
<yofel> needs to be created, see how lubuntu did it
<clivejo> acheron88: has this only just started happening?
<clivejo> could it be related to the apt warnings being thrown?
<acheron88> clivejo: seemed OK a couple of weeks ago, so I guess so
<clivejo> acheron88: do you have ppas enabled?
<acheron88> yes, I was about to say should really test against a plain xenial install without ppas
<ahoneybun> yofel, let's see if the wiki wants to work for me today
<acheron88> would have to do that in a VM though, as all my xenial machines are running the ppas to get latest plasma/FW/etc
<mparillo> Ubuntu Wiki. Ugh.
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> disabled all PPA's and its still crashing
<ahoneybun> are you in mparillo ?
<ahoneybun> I see some changes already
<mparillo> A page with the name 'WilyWerewolf/Beta2/Kubuntu' already exists. Try a different name.
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> Xenial
<yofel> that's the wrong relase
<acheron88> clivejo: ah. I really meant that the updated ppa packages themselves might not work well with it
<acheron88> clivejo: not simply having ppas enabled
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Beta2/Kubuntu
<mparillo> That is the message I get when I try to copy FROM wily to Xenial
<mparillo> ahoneybun: When I try to follow your link, I see: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<ahoneybun> mm
<mparillo> Can you see the page?
<clivejo> acheron88: I kinda thought that the warning messages might be the cause
<clivejo> The repository is insufficiently signed by key *** (weak digest)
<acheron88> clivejo: when I got a working version I almost certainly had older build-deps and FW packages here
<ahoneybun> mparillo, see it now?
<mparillo> Now I do. In Chrome. Not in Rekonq
<acheron88> clivejo: no. that's not the prob. I am still on the previous apt version that doesn't suffer that
<clivejo> acheron88: any idea where the problem might be
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Are you editing?
<ahoneybun> mparillo, yea sorry
<ahoneybun> trying not to step over feet here
<mparillo> No prob. You have the ball.
<clivejo> acheron88: I just built this version on LP - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+build/9396600
<clivejo> lastest Xenial packages
<ahoneybun> yofel, what version of Plasma, Applications, and Frameworks are we launching with?
<acheron88> clivejo: 2 secs
<yofel> 5.5, 15.12, 5.18
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: thanks
<clivejo> Ill install debugging package
<clivejo> see it that helps
<ahoneybun> yofel, no point release?
<yofel> uh... 5.5.5, 15.12.3, 5.18.0
<yofel> oh wait
<ahoneybun> oh k
<yofel> not beta 2
<clivejo> has plasma 5.5.5 been uploaded ?
<yofel> 5.5.3, 15.12.1, 5.18.0 is beta2
<ahoneybun> I was just looking into the old notes
<yofel> again no, plasma 5.5.4
<acheron88> clivejo: /usr/bin/muon: No such file or directory
<acheron88> not good
<clivejo> what gave you that error?
<acheron88> just running muon with your package
<acheron88> no binary for some reason
<clivejo> you installed my package?
<acheron88> yes. twice
<clivejo> -rwxr-xr-x root/root    511552 2016-03-24 20:08 ./usr/bin/muon
<clivejo> definately a binary in that .deb
<acheron88> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15490153/
<acheron88> seems to install, but there is that error
<clivejo> wonder is it because you have an install already there
<clivejo> ie your compiled vesion?
<acheron88> I did 'sudo make uninstall' beforehand on compiled version
<acheron88> and seemed to do it's job
<clivejo> thats strange
<acheron88> will have to try on a fresh xenial VM tomorrow
<acheron88> this PC has gone from vivid > wiley > xenial > xenial with all testing ppas
<acheron88> so all on upgrades
<clivejo> how did you install my deb?
<acheron88> so may not be a claen an installation of anything as might be wished
<ahoneybun> yofel, just need to update some screenshot and the known problems, have someone else double check and we should be golden
<yofel> ahoneybun, mparillo: Thanks!
<yofel> I can do the known issue list later
<acheron88> clivejo: gdebi-gtk in first instance, as that is default open with on FF for me.
<clivejo> ahoneybun: link?
<acheron88> clivejo: then on 2nd go DLoaded, and then sudo dpkg -i
<clivejo> ok installed debug symbols, lets crash this baby again
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: np @Yofel 
<acheron88> clivejo: full purge of your package and reinstall has sorted installing anyway. obviously something left over from previous, despite uninstall
<acheron88> clivejo: still segfaults in at same times
<clivejo> yeah, Im trying to get a decent bug report!
<acheron88> debug pkg wants libmuon installed
<clivejo> I fixed that in ppa3
<yofel> huh, one install randomly gave me oxygen icons in kickoff o.O
<clivejo> O.O
<acheron88> clivejo: still had ppa2 build page open! updating
<tsdgeos> i guess you guys are aware
<tsdgeos> but just in case
<tsdgeos> W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ppa_staging-misc_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease: The repository is insufficiently signed by key E4DFEC907DEDA4B8A670E8042836CB0A8AC93F7A (weak digest)
<yofel> yes, the keys will be fixed soon
<clivejo> acheron88: the packaging was hacked together to get it to build quickly
<acheron88> clivejo: no probs. I understand
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: @Yofel screenshots done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Beta2/Kubuntu
<acheron88> clivejo: 'Could not find debug symbol packages for this application'
<acheron88> despite being installed
<clivejo> I wanted to test the code in git
<clivejo> see if I could find what the problem is
<clivejo> I cant seem to generate a decent bug report :/
<acheron88> clivejo: same here. muon and libQApt dbg packages installed, but it thinks the muon one isn't, so no useful report 
<mparillo> yofel: I have a little perl script that helps with milestoned bugs. Is this the list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.
<mparillo> assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subscriber=&field.milestone%3Alist=73892&field.milestone%3Alist=73893&field.milestone%3Alist=73894&field.milestone%3Alist=73895&field.milestone%3Alist=74009&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=kubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.
<mparillo> affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<mparillo> Coming from: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<yofel> and what exactly does the script do?
<mparillo> Sort, strip out some whitespace, and put some wiki markup.
<yofel> hm, I think our list is short enough that we don't know it. But that might be sweet for doing sane sorting on our affected bug list
<acheron88> clivejo: gotta leave that there. if I test some of the xenial isos over the weekend, I may try in a fresh install in a VM
<mparillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15490390/
<mparillo> Some manual bits required...I was volunteering to update the milestoned bugs if ahoneybun is out.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Not good at scripts lol
<mparillo> out = done editing
<clivejo> sorry was debugging
<clivejo> 0x00007ffff7681183 in QApt::Package::isInstalled() const () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQApt.so.3
<clivejo> need to install qapt debugging symbols
<acheron88> I did
<yofel> oh right, we have that list on the page. That would indeed be a nice way to auto-update that
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I'm done editinf
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: *editing
<clivejo> acheron88: any clues?
<acheron88> clivejo: nope, as (1) still does not seem to want to recognise the muon dbg package as being installed
<mparillo> Bug list updated. When I get bore, I will update my perl script to remove duplicates.
<acheron88> (2) I'm grap with backtraces anyway 
<clivejo> QApt::Package::isInstalled (this=this@entry=0x116e130) at ../../src/package.cpp:808
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Do you see the social media graphis on the release notes?
<genii> Kubuntu is releasing 26th and not 21st ?
<acheron88> clivejo: really gotta go now. will try in a fresh xenial VM over the weekend. see if that works better
<yofel> genii: whatever is on the release schedule
<clivejo> doubt it!
<clivejo> seems to be a problem with qapt
<genii> telegram: Release day is the 21st and not the 26th as you indicated to a user in #kubuntu
<acheron88> clivejo: seems likely. 
<clivejo> what is a releasechecker script?
<clivejo> "Couldn't find the releasechecker script"
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I said 26 I mixed up the release notes 
<yofel> the thing that checks whether there's a new kubuntu version
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: not for me, the images must be on the old page as attachments
<clivejo> it seems to start tripping up and crashing after that
<acheron88> libdiscovercommon: /usr/share/libdiscover/applicationsbackend/releasechecker
<acheron88> libmuon: /usr/share/libmuon/applicationsbackend/releasechecker
<mparillo> OK, I uploaded them again.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: thanks!
<mparillo> How do I highlight you when you are on telegram?
<yofel> put an @ in front of the telegram name
<acheron88> clivejo: trying one of those, despite version mismatch, gets rid of the releasechecker error 
<acheron88> still crashes after the QApt messages though
<acheron88> just doesn't seem like the git version of muon is happy with whatever packages/versions of QApt, or something else, is in xenial
<acheron88> or is just busted in some way I didn't manage to trigger when I built a few weeks ago
<valorie> that was a huge split!
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> would this bug report be any use to rick?
<clivejo> or ovidiu-florin ?
<valorie> all bug reports are useful IMO
<telegram> <Clifford>: @Sick_Rimmit are you still working on muon?
<clivejo> is there a KDE bug page for Muon?
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=muon&list_id=1344878
<valorie> clivejo: ^^^
<valorie> It's not really set up with pages as such, like lp
<valorie> more search oriented
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: What's the current state of muon?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Perhaps I can take a look tomorrow
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: After work
<telegram> <Clifford>: Its kinda working
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Kinda?
<telegram> <Clifford>: But crashes after refreshing package list
<telegram> <Clifford>: And after installing a package
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Are these reported bugs?
<telegram> <Clifford>: Don't think so
<telegram> <Clifford>: Muon was unmaintained but I heard Rick was going to take it on
<yofel> some of said crashes might've been fixed in discover in the meantime, I remember there being some this cycle. So it's probably worth looking there
<clivejo> yofel: does this mean anything to you?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15490856/
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: From clivejo s backtrace I believe to be an apt api change
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: That was not updated in muon
<yofel> no, and there's no backtrace here. Please run 'bt full' once it crashes to get the trace
<yofel> but ovidiu is probably right
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I've heard of changes going in qapt
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Due to some changes in apt
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Or something like that
<clivejo> BT - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15490905/
<yofel> again the isInstalled crash
<clivejo> any idea why?
<yofel> not without reading the code
<clivejo> why was muon abandoned? 
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Have you guys heard of this? 
<telegram>  https://github.com/Wenzel/docker-kdesrc-build
<yofel> maintainer lost interest I guess?
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: I'm off to bed
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Good night folks
<yofel> nini
<valorie> niters @ovidiuflorin
<yofel> ok, I doubg OEM i386 will be any different than amd64...
 * yofel takes a break
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: the page looks great marco
<valorie> huh, http://kubuntu.org/?s=16.04 is no results; same with searching for xenial
<valorie> I'll try to write a short article about the beta or so, pointing to the wiki page
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Must be no posts on the site
<yofel> thanks
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: @Valoriez if you need any screenshots to pretty it up let me know
<valorie> I dunno how to submit to the website but I can put something on notes
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I'll post it then and proof read as well
<valorie> excellent
 * yofel did 2 upgrade tests -> 2 failures :(
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: from 15.10?
<yofel> from 15.10 and 14.04
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: oh boy 14.04?
<yofel> bug 1561778 and bug 1561786
<ubottu> bug 1561778 in gcr (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 14.04 -> 16.04 freezes kvm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561778
<ubottu> bug 1561786 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu release upgrade crash when trying to show debconf dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561786
<yofel> Not sure what to do about 14.04
<yofel> *Theoretically* the upgrade is possible, you'll just start from a clean plasma 5 config
<valorie> @athoneycutt: https://notes.kde.org/p/XenialBeta
<yofel> aaaand my system froze o.O
<snele> isn't this muon updater bug already fixed http://postimg.org/image/qxg8263z7/full/
<snele> apol says it is fixed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360832
<ubottu> KDE bug 360832 in discover "Updater NOT SOLVED! Remains in System Tray reporting needed updates after successful update" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<snele> and kubuntu should backport the fix....
<yofel> can do if someone points me to the fix
<yofel> he should've just marked the bug a dupe.......
<snele> yea...
<snele> i will poke him tomorow if I see him here
<snele> his nickname is apol?
<yofel> yep
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-25
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: @Valoriez should we add the telegram invite to the cafe?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: try to search again @Valoriez 
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: how do I get the article to show in the Kubuntu news group?
<valorie> ahoneybun: article looks good -- and I thought you were going to put in a yummy screenshot?
<ahoneybun> crap
<valorie> or maybe the plasma video?
<ahoneybun> great idea but that is for 5.6?
<ahoneybun> valorie, I also put a link to the new docs in those release notes ;)
<valorie> kewl
<valorie> oh right, gosh
<valorie> too much living in the future
<valorie> actually, too much gsoc freakout getting to me
<valorie> deadline for student proposals is in less than 24 hours
<ahoneybun> I should have gotten into that...
<valorie> and the agony is palpable
<ahoneybun> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-beta-2/
<ahoneybun> updated 
<valorie> if you go back to school, do it
<ahoneybun> as a mentor or something
<ahoneybun> I'm too old to do that
<valorie> you can still do backup mentor
<valorie> pishtosh
<ahoneybun> it's almost over?
<valorie> if you are in uni, you can do it
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> student proposals are in tomorrow
<valorie> no coding yet
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> I saw one that I thought was cool
<ahoneybun> KDE Now
<ahoneybun> since I LOVE Google Now
<valorie> add yourself to the Ideas page as a backup mentor
<valorie> and give me your gmail, and I'll invite you to the gsoc webapp
<ahoneybun> is the wiki still locked?
<ahoneybun> valorie, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ze0j1RmCJEW1RmhoVmIz5DGo8ZgSFBNrNst6EmC4Yjk/edit#heading=h.lpgzk1ohwdbh
<valorie> no, you have to login with your kde identity
<valorie> yes, I read it
<valorie> but how are YOU seeing it?
<ahoneybun> google docs?
<valorie> that should not be public
<valorie> kid did that wrong
<ahoneybun> this page: https://community.kde.org/GSoC/2016/Ideas ?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> I don't see KDE Now on there
<valorie> ok, must be an independent idea
<ahoneybun> I do see something about Plasma Mobile
<valorie> bansal.ashish096@gmail.com puts himself as mentor however
<valorie> you might write to him if you truly are interested
<valorie> no idea if the idea will make the cut of course
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> almost midnight here however
<valorie> the way we do it, is have each team rank their possibilities, and give us a number
<valorie> we look it over, ask for the slots we want, and see what google will give us
<valorie> usually all we ask
<ahoneybun> a feature coping Google in a Google project lol
<valorie> then we make sure that there are mentors (ideally at least two) for each project
<valorie> ahoneybun or anyone else who does the website: do we have anyone working on Xenial artwork?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: We could get Andrea from the podcast team to work on it
<valorie> sonofagun, there is nothing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<valorie> not official: http://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Ubuntu-16-04.png
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Speaking of I need to work on the DVD tomorrow
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: /me sleeps
<valorie> niters, ahoneybun
<valorie> https://www.tokopedia.com/tokohackcom/ubuntu-1604-lts-xenial-xerus-desktop-server-32bit-64bit
<snele> yofel: i think i found the commit for fixing the discover updater https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347602
<ubottu> KDE bug 347602 in Updater "Update Manager systray icon and info still reports pending updates after updates applied" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<vip> hi ho
<ronnoc> Morning guys. Is bug 1561051 a show-stopper for downloading and installing Beta 2? Or will the install complete even if Ubiquity bugs out?
<ubottu> bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561051
<valorie> I think I might have fixed my travel laptop, at least it isn't core-dumping any more - reinstalling apt let me get on somewhat, and reading "
<valorie> unistal libkipi-data for install libkf5kipi-data
<valorie> [02:04] <totof-at-work> but before you need to uninstall ksnapshot too and replace it by kde-spectacle
<valorie> let me finish a full-upgrade
<valorie> at least it looks like it -- before that it was on a blank screen
<valorie> not gonna upgrade this box until I have a fully-working alternative
<valorie> off to bed.....
<valorie> so, full success, and kde-spectacle did not need to be installed, nor libkf5kipi-data
<valorie> but we should be sure to get libkipi-data and ksnapshot auto-uninstalled upon upgrade
<valorie> and perhaps add a note to the wiki page about upgrading
<valorie> niters
<yofel> valorie: hm, as of right now, you'll end up with ksnapshot and kde-spectacle installed.
<yofel> So for people that never used any PPA's spectacle should be used, others will keep using ksnapshot
<yofel> kipi has to stay for digikam
<vip> do you guys have i386 deb with some latest google chrome?
<clivejo_> vip: I thought Google stopped doing a i386 version quite some time ago?
<vip> clivejo_: yes, but on older sytem I need that browser
<vip> but got it from some mirrors
<clivejo_> have to use an older version
<clivejo> vip: maybe try chromium ?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/49.0.2623.87-0ubuntu1.1232
<vip> clivejo: thanks, I've found mirror for google
<clivejo> hi claydoh
<clivejo> are you back home now?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<BluesKaj> last blast of winter hit us last night , at least I hope it's the last blast ;-)
<clivejo> I been expecting a weather front to break our spell of good weather, but it didnt apear
 * clivejo loves that wunderground.com are using OSM maps
<BluesKaj> odd, ..komsole was using more then 50% of my cpu, but it wasn't open, had to terminate
<BluesKaj> than
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Do you have an NVIDIA card with a driver less than 361.xx?  With those drivers, there was a bug causing Konsole to get stuck and spin the CPU when you attempted to close it.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, yes I do, using the nvidia-340 driver with a 8400gs card
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Ah, yes.  Nothing you can do about that, I'm afraid.  Sorry.
<mamarley> (Other than pester NVIDIA to fix the issue.)
<mamarley> Oddly enough, even on 361.xx, the bug persists unless one uses GLVND.  I haven't tested that on 364.xx though.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, well thanks for the heads up. I'll just have to keep an eye on it,
<BluesKaj> wow, FF jumped to 48% of cpu on the phoronix web artlicle about GLVND, somewhat ironic :-)
<BluesKaj> back to 7% as soon as I closed that tab
<mamarley> Do you have the Advertisements blocked?
<BluesKaj> this is an old dual core amd 5200+ cpu , but that kid of cpu usage seems excessive
<BluesKaj> yeah I have ublock origin
 * BluesKaj adds the system load widget to the panel
<soee> hiho
<yofel> o/
<BluesKaj> hey soee
 * soee thinks that day without updates is so boooring ... :)
<mamarley> soee: The beta freeze seems to be over now.
<soee> yes i that context i wrote it :)
<mamarley> Oh, OK.
<yofel> beta yes, freeze not. Although the passing critera are more lenient now
<mamarley> OK, well I just noticed there were a bunch of updates today.
<snele> yofel: i don't know if you saw my message
<snele> this is the fix for muon updater https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347602
<ubottu> KDE bug 347602 in Updater "Update Manager systray icon and info still reports pending updates after updates applied" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<snele> i tried to open a LP bugreport with ubuntu-bug, but it told me that plasma-discover is not official package ;)
<snele> probably it comes from staging ppa
<yofel> I saw it
<yofel> will look at it later, thanks
<snele> yofel: ok thank you :)
<yofel> ah, that's not even part of 5.5.5, patchery it is
<yofel> snele: fixed in xenial staging
<snele> yofel: i will test when i get update and report back
<telegram> rohangarg was removed by: rohangarg
<soee> :-)
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: @sgclark2 loving the staging ppa, pretty damn stable
<BluesKaj> BBL
<R33D3M33R> hi all, today i tried to install xenial beta2 in virtualbox but the installer crashes. Anyone had luck installing it?
<PETsounds> Hi. the Xenial Beta 2 installer keeps crashing. Any fix or workaround for this? thanks in advance
<mparillo> R33D3M33R: Is that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1561051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Critical,Confirmed]
<snele> fyi i installed 16.04 from 23th march daily
<snele> i don't know why beta 2 iso is failing
<soee_> yofel: did you backported some patches to muon-* maybe ? there were udates today
<snele> soee_: yes he backported the fix for this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347602
<ubottu> KDE bug 347602 in Updater "Update Manager systray icon and info still reports pending updates after updates applied" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<snele> but it seems that the bug is not fixed... i have rebooted system now and i wait for the updates to test
<clivejo> anyone know how to debug the Ubiquity-DM problem?
<clivejo> also was calligra l10n done?
<yofel> FYI: I'm on a trip until Wednesday and won't be online much
<yofel> clivejo: #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-installer might be able to help there
<yofel> I can't figure out how to replicate the session startup
<yofel> I can make it start a session, but I don't know what <program> is supposed to be
<clivejo> anywhere nice yofel?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-26
<snele> yofel: discover updater is fixed! 
<snele> yay!
<snele> and thank you for backporting the fix :)
<soee> :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vip> moin
<lordievader> Hey vip 
<acheron88> clivejo: muon. just done a quick build reverting https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commit&h=a437d39e43112a3e61ebafadd4e3a06b9bd91437
<acheron88> seem to be much better
<acheron88> had not the noticed that the other day. frazzled brain I think
<clivejo> acheron88: does reverting that commit solve the crashing issue?
<acheron88> clivejo: seems to. not sure if it adversely affects/breaks any other feature, but a brief test doesn't show anything too obvious
<acheron88> can install, check for updates, install etc OK without crash when reverted
<acheron88> may reintroduce the bug it was a fix for? although seems a more minor issue
 * sick_rimmit waves and smiles
<sick_rimmit> Hello friends
<soee> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sick_rimmit> I have been very pleased with the Telegram integration, it has helped me stay more in touch with what is happening here
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<sick_rimmit> o/
<BluesKaj> hey soee, sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Going to install Beta 2 on a spare partition shortly so I can do some testing
<clivejo> hi rick
<clivejo> do you have commit access to muon?
<clivejo> acheron88 thinks its this commit is causing it to crash - https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commitdiff&h=a437d39e43112a3e61ebafadd4e3a06b9bd91437
<sick_rimmit> I don't believe so, I am supposed to doing maintenance on the Muon Package Manager
<sick_rimmit> Not Software Centre
<clivejo> the software centre is called plasma-discover now?
<sick_rimmit> OK cool, there so many names for stuff, I just get them mixed up, it's a short term memory thing with me
<acheron88> yes, reverting that commit fixes the crashes
<clivejo> acheron88: Ill revert and package it :)
<sick_rimmit> I might even do some work on it, once I can get it to actually build 
<acheron88> obviously undoes the work to fix the bug it was to fix
<sick_rimmit> lol I am a bit rubbish :-)
<acheron88> clivejo: could be a minor change to that commit could fix both probs (original bug and new crash), but I'm not familiar enough with the backends there to do more than semi-random guessing
<mparillo> sick_rimmit: When you install, could you report if you took the Beta-2 image, or just grabbed the daily ISO, and about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1561051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Critical,Confirmed]
<clivejo> yeah probably, im not even sure what that is trying to do
<clivejo> is there any way to contact the person who commited that?  might be just a mistake
<clivejo> in logical or something
<clivejo> logic even
<clivejo> acheron88: https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+build/9402634
<clivejo> no crashes on package reload :)
<snele> sick_rimmit: thank you for working on muon package manager. I really miss it in 16.04
<clivejo> Im gonna try upgrading my system with it
<clivejo> snele: wanna test it?
<snele> clivejo: sure but how to reproduce the crash? here discover is not crashing :)
<clivejo> discover is now a separate product
<clivejo> this is muon package manager
<snele> clivejo: I cannot install muon on xenial
<clivejo> well thanks to acheron88, it looks like the crash is caused by a commit made on the 3 march
<snele> clivejo: muon : Depends: libmuon (= 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> snele: are you 386 or amd64?
<snele> clivejo: amd64, new clean install from 3 days ago, all 3 staging ppas added
<clivejo> theres a package in my PPA
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+build/9402634/+files/muon_5.5.0+gitreverta437d39e43112a3e61ebafadd4e3a06b9bd91437-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<acheron88> clivejo: quick google gives a gmail address for commiter
<clivejo> fancy getting in touch with him?
<acheron88> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.bugs/1636335
<acheron88> ^^^ not related to this bug
<clivejo> he seems to have made contributions to it before
<snele> clivejo: thank you for the muon package. it installs and works :) bye bye synaptic 
<snele> clivejo: how to reproduce the crash? 
<acheron88> yes, the commit was approved here: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/127107/
<clivejo> snele: the crash seems to be fixed by reverting a commit to the source code
<clivejo> but it probably reopened another bug somewhere else that the dev was trying to fix
<snele> clivejo: your package works fine
<clivejo> on first use, maybe
<acheron88> just about to try. got sidetracked finding that email
<clivejo> not convinced yet!
<snele> clivejo: will it be available in main repo? muon that is. i really miss it and i hate synaptic
<clivejo> snele: its non-maintained upstream
<clivejo> so unless someone steps in to maintain it and keep it updated, it will probably die off :(
<clivejo> but I think its worth getting in contact with Carlo Vanini
<clivejo> he seems to have an indepth knowledge of its workings
<snele> sick_rimmit: please maintain it :)
<acheron88> clivejo: you should prob email him, as you can more easily action/build/put something in a ppa if he sorts it 
<clivejo> maybe Rick should?
<clivejo> ok, I sent a message to him
<clivejo> well upgrade went fine :)
<sick_rimmit> snele: I will try :-)
<snele> sick_rimmit: thank you :) it needs official maintainer to be included in 16.04 repo
<sick_rimmit> Oh, well I don't mind being the official maintainer, I might not actually be able to get it to build..
<sick_rimmit> But lets not let a small thing like that get in the way
<sick_rimmit> lol
<telegram> <Clifford>: It builds fine :p
<BluesKaj> clivejo, just curious, why are you guys using telegram ?
<ricktimmis> Hi folks, here we go Kubuntu beta2 installed on the metal of my laptop
<telegram> <Clifford>: Cause I'm not at my computer at the moment
<ricktimmis> All went smoothly accept for 2 things
<telegram> <Clifford>: It allows me to see what's going on while I'm on the go
<ricktimmis> The Install icon on the desktop from the live boot, was very small, you could not see that it said Kubuntu Installer.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Yea same here
<ricktimmis> This would not be good for new people.
<ricktimmis> When I went to restart the machine just hung, Black screen with Mouse pointer..
<ricktimmis> It sat there forever, and would not let me Alt+F to jump to another tty
<ricktimmis> In the end I had to power cycle it..
<ricktimmis> anyone else get that ?
<BluesKaj> there are mobile irc clients 
<BluesKaj> Andchat for one., if you have an android phone
<sgclark> BluesKaj: using both allows us to traget a larger group of users. Not everyone likes irc
<telegram> <Clifford>: They aren't very nice to use
<sgclark> target*
<ricktimmis> Yes, I am really delighted with the Telegram integrations, lets me stay intouch here all the time
<telegram> <Clifford>: Telegram is easy to use and works good on intermittent mobile networks
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yeah, but I thought your generation was skilled at typing on those dinky screens :-)
<telegram> <Clifford>: Irc can't seem to keep a connection
<telegram> <Clifford>: It also buffers/caches the conversation
<BluesKaj> I tried Andchat , it seemed to work ok, but that was with a wifi connection, I don't do data on my phone.
<telegram> <Clifford>: I've used irc clients but no good
<sgclark> telegram all started one akademy when irc port was blocked, and it stuck
<sgclark> it is great for shoddy internet
<telegram> <Clifford>: My connection jumps from cell to cell. Also use cell in two different countries
<sgclark> we can use both, seems to me its is working
<BluesKaj> clivejo, i don't like typing on a phone, the virtual KB is waaay too small for these fingers
<telegram> <Clifford>: I don't like typing on it either. Much prefer my keyboard. But its handy. I can join in the conversation
<telegram> <Clifford>: Plus can share media with other people on telegram
<telegram> <Clifford>: Screen shots etc
<sgclark> most importantly .. stickers!!!
<telegram> <Clifford>: And turkey heads!
<telegram> <Clifford>: Telegram has a desktop client too
<clivejo> acheron88: ping
<acheron88> yep
<clivejo> got a reply from the dev
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git
<clivejo> he added the signals in this commit
<clivejo> the two are supposed to work together
<acheron88> hmmm... I thought I looked at that the other day and saw no update
<acheron88> you think of getting that into a ppa so people can have fixed muon then?
<acheron88> thinking
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> do you think people would want it?
<acheron88> I'm ambivalent, as I use synaptic and command line to manage packages mostly
<clivejo> I use command line 
<acheron88> some people might though. some people on this channel have said they would like it, but that's not quite typical userbase
<clivejo> !info libqapt xenial
<ubottu> Package libqapt does not exist in xenial
<acheron88> ahhh. lookign at FF history, I checked debian upstream version of libQApt, as I assumed it was theirs to maintain rather than on the KDE git
<clivejo> !info libqapt-dev xenial
<ubottu> libqapt-dev (source: libqapt): Development headers for the QApt library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1build1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 182 kB
<acheron88> didn't think it would be on kde git
<clivejo> acheron88: do you still have the newer version?
<clivejo> wonder if lastest git snapshot of qapt would fix it
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/9353609
<acheron88> nice one. was just about to build that!
<acheron88> this is your ppa package before reverting, yes? https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+build/9396713
<soee> a lot of people wanted muon in xenial :)
<clivejo> yeah, I deleted the latest one from my PPA
<soee> mentioned here on #kubuntu channel or G+ community
<clivejo> from the dev "I'm working on Muon just since the split from Discover, and it's nice to see there is interest in it! I'm also trying to make up my mind whether I should take the effort of
<clivejo> porting it to a declarative (i.e. QML) interface or not. Maybe you can give advice on that decision."
<soee> i think Discover will be like SOftwere Center in Ubuntu - nobody uses it :)
<soee> people prefere to use muon/synaptic
<clivejo> Id like to reply back and tell him the Kubuntu community would behind it.
<clivejo> would be
<acheron88> Discover is hideous. 
<telegram> <Valoriez>: Amen Clive! /me goes off to vote
<acheron88> clivejo: KCI qApt packages and your deb seems to not crash so far
<clivejo> acheron88: yeah, but if I packaged qapt git and the latest git or Muon I think would be a better solution 
<clivejo> and if I could get that into Xenial, might encourage the dev to keep working on Muon
<clivejo> valorie: your thoughts?
<acheron88> yes, don't disagree. was just lazily testing with the KCI packages to save building qapt myself
<clivejo> does using the KCI unstable branch of qapt crash Muon?
<acheron88> have checked for updates twice and installed 2 packages, separately, and no crash so far at least
<clivejo> I wonder if uninstallable libmuon is room enough to open a FFE?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: @Sick_Rimmit you around?
<snele> clivejo: I think you (kubuntu guys) shoud at least make muon available in ppa for xenial
<snele> if it wont be available in repo
<snele> btw thank you for muon package from your ppa. works great
<sick_rimmit> \o/
 * sick_rimmit Woo Hoo
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: ?
<sick_rimmit> Muon package manager builds and rund from Kdevelop
 * sick_rimmit jumps up and down grinning
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: check your email
<sick_rimmit> That's pulling from Master branch..
<sick_rimmit> So now I can start to do some maintenance on it
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit, you can move the widgets
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun:  Hmm press and hold on the top of plasmoid widget ? is that new behaviour, I don't do that in 15.10 I just hover and the settings, and sizing panel pops out
<ahoneybun> yea in Plasma 5.5 I think
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: @Sick_Rimmit are you in front of the computer?
<sick_rimmit> Yes, trying to get myself sorted as maintainer of Muon Package Manager
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: get on hangouts then
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: @Sick_Rimmit 
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: What's happening on Hangouts
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: show your desktop fuction?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: so I can show you the widget thing?
<sick_rimmit> Ah I'm working on 15.10 now
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: but I have 16.04
<sick_rimmit> I installed 16.04 on a different partition, just so I could do some QA testing
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: right but I could show you my desktop
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: probably skip HO right now, as we'll be having dinner shortly
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Oh k
<mparillo> I created a VM to try to duplicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1561051 But so far all is good (it is copying files). Is it a silent error?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mparillo> The Beta-2 image seemed to install just fine in a VM. I even did not experience the bug where it would not shut down cleanly. (I used to have to force power-off my VM).
<valorie> clivejo: my thoughts -- I want muon, absolutely
<valorie> synaptic sucks by comparison (as does Discover, IMO)
<clivejo> do you think we could get it into Xenial?
<snele> discover is great *applications* manager. But for me it has no use. i need "package" manager when i don't want/cannot use apt
<snele> clivejo: muon from your ppa works great. no crashes. thank you again for packaging it
<snele> synaptic just sucks compared to muon imho
<valorie> clivejo: I would consult with yofel by email perhaps
<clivejo> hes offline for a few days
<clivejo> probably mid week
<valorie> if we have an upstream maintainer and it builds, etc. then you could file an FFE or whatever it is
<valorie> oh, not even email?
<valorie> lucky him!
<clivejo> I dont want to disturb him
<valorie> ok
<soee_> [22:33] <yofel> FYI: I'm on a trip until Wednesday and won't be online much
<valorie> you could as sgclark too
<clivejo> I emailed Carlo Vanini who seems to be interested in maintaining it
<valorie> ask
<valorie> cool, that would be awesome
<valorie> I would love to see it back in the archive
<valorie> even if it doesn't make it onto the ISO
<valorie> we may need to do some pruning for the ISO
<clivejo> "Anyway, thanks for your mail. I'm working on Muon just since the split from Discover, and it's nice to see there is interest in it! I'm also trying to make up my mind whether I should take the effort of porting it to a declarative (i.e. QML) interface or not. Maybe you can give advice on that decision."
<valorie> are you going to work with him on it?
<valorie> how about @sick_rimmit ?
<clivejo> I have no clue about programming
<clivejo> I havent coded since uni!
<valorie> me either, so perhaps share his email with kub-dev list?
<valorie> I've debugged BASIC for my husband and sons, and typed in a program in Assembler that worked
<valorie> that sentence right above is my entire coding experience
<valorie> except the sort of coding that is writing English sentences
<snele> translations are broken
<snele> or at least setting them up
<snele> i am trying to change from english to german without luck
<clivejo> Ive emailed him back to ask him if he minds me posting his details and previous emails on the devel list
<valorie> thanks clivejo
<snele> plasma seems translated but not the apps
<valorie> I'm running backups on this machine right now, then going to upgrade it to xenial
<clivejo> !info kde-l10n-de xenial
<ubottu> kde-l10n-de (source: kde-l10n-de): de (de) localization for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 35620 kB, installed size 56287 kB
<clivejo> snele have you kde-l10n-de installed?
<snele> clivejo: yes i have it installed
<sgclark> valorie: I could what?
<snele> clivejo: but my locales conf was kinda broken right after clean install
<snele> i am trying to reconfigure it atm...
<clivejo> snele: would you mind testing something for me?
<valorie> sgclark: clive and I were discussing Muon
<valorie> imo it won't be on the ISO, but it should be in the archive
<valorie> seems it will be maintained again ::fingers crossed::
<snele> clivejo: sure
<clivejo> sgclark: I been in contact with a dev who is working on Muon Package Manager.  He made a change in the KDE master which on currently Xenial systems crashes the program on package reload
<valorie> sgclark: btw have been following #kde-sysadmin -- fantastic work! you rock
<clivejo> basically, it needs an updated libqapt
<sgclark> thanks :) keeping me busy lol
<valorie> sounds like you made the leap to lightspeed though
<sgclark> we are like way past freeze no?
<clivejo> yes
<valorie> sure but it is a bugfix
<clivejo> but muon is badly broken
<valorie> not a whole new app
<clivejo> its trying to pull in libmuon
<valorie> clivejo: oh, I thought it was fixed?
<clivejo> valorie: the currently muon is badly broken
<clivejo> in xenial archive
<clivejo> but it could be fixed
<valorie> got it
<clivejo> we can either use an older git version which works, or update libqapt and muon
<clivejo> I prefer the second solution
<sgclark> where are we on the bugfix releases, we alowd to upload? sounds like they are needed, with that mail rick sent
<clivejo> do you guys know Carlo Vanini ?
<sgclark> and sorry I really don't know the muin answer, never used, have not touched those deps packages
<sgclark> muon
<sgclark> clivejo: no idea, name is not ringing bells, but I meet many new faces at akademy each year.
<sgclark> speaking of which we need to get clivejo to akademy
<valorie> I've not met him in person or online, actually
<valorie> sgclark: I know, right?
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> we'll have to hire someone to take care of his farm and puppy
<clivejo> more the pup!
<clivejo> hes been a nightmare today
<sgclark> aw bring the pup!
<valorie> we'll fly to Ireland and pick him up, make him go
<clivejo> no way!
<sgclark> I so want to go to Ireland, I have family there
<clivejo> he cant sit still for 5 mins without finding something to chew and break
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> sgclark: me too, although my McBees left a long, long time ago
<valorie> and I have no clue where they came from
<clivejo> snele: can you install libqapt and muon from my xenial PPA
<valorie> or how they got from Ireland to Kentucky
<clivejo> probably a boat :P
<clivejo> its a long swim
<snele> clivejo: sure. and then test muon?
<clivejo> yes please
<clivejo> this version is how the dev intended
<valorie> clivejo: smartass!
<clivejo> :P
<clivejo> sgclark: Im thinking of opening a FFE for muon, what do you think?
<sgclark> if you want to track and deal with it sure, I am tied up with kde stuff :(
<clivejo> snele: is it working for you?
<snele> clivejo: added your ppa, updated, everything seems to be fine
<snele> what was the crash before?
<clivejo> reloading/refreshing the package list
<snele> clivejo: works fine here
<snele> no crashes
<soee_> :)
<clivejo> soee_: you mind testing too?
<soee_> what ppa ?
<clivejo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clivejo/xenial
<acheron88> clivejo: seems good using both muon/qapt from your ppa now
<clivejo> acheron88: :)
<clivejo> Fancy adding your thoughts on Bug #1562406
<ubottu> bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562406
<clivejo> and anyone else for that matter
<clivejo> sgclark: can I upload these to misc-staging ?
<valorie> I'll try in a bit, when my backup is done
<sgclark> clivejo: yeah
<clivejo> Ill need a debdiff for the FFE
<clivejo> seems the best way to get one
<clivejo> well easiest
<soee_> uhm it died when i pressed to refresh list
<soee_> *check for updates
<soee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15514806/
<acheron88> that's the same bug, or at least same output, as previously
<acheron88> you have qapt versions? 3.0.1+git20160315-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<acheron88> and muon? 4:5.5.0+git20160326-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1)
<soee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15514852/
<clivejo> soee_: what version is libqapt3 at?
<clivejo> dpkg -s libqapt3
<acheron88> I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/15514878/
<clivejo> muon deps on libqapt3-runtime
<clivejo> but I think it might need something else
<clivejo> for run time
<clivejo> thats weird
<clivejo> what is libqapt-runtime for if it doesnt pull in libqapt3
<acheron88> dbus and polkit integration by the looks of it from the file list?
<acheron88> muon won't even start without libqapt3 here "/usr/bin/muon: error while loading shared libraries: libQApt.so.3"
<clivejo> yeah it needs it
<acheron88> so presume soee must have that
<clivejo> but it didnt get upgraded on his system
<clivejo> I added a dep on libqapt3-runtime (>= 3.0.1+git20160315) to muon
<clivejo> I thought that would auto upgrade libqapt3
<acheron88> odd, if it wan't just missed off the bottom of soee's paste
<acheron88> will try on laptop to add the ppa, as that is xenial as well
<acheron88> all upgraded, and muon installed, and not crashing on laptop as well
<clivejo> wish could do some tests with soee
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-27
<soee> clivejo: i had some muon update again from your ppa
<soee> and now muon does not crash when checking for updates
<telegram> <Clifford>: I added a dep on libqapt3 (>= 3.0.1+git20160315), so it solved the problem?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ok> http://shrinkmy.com/ZFmSN1C6
<soee> clivejo: seems so
<soee> clivejo: i am able to update list, and install package
<telegram> <Clifford>: Nice one
<telegram> <Clifford>: Soee did you +1 the bug?
<telegram> <Clifford>: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,New]
<telegram> <Clifford>: valorie: did you test Muon?
<soee> clivejo: i'v added comment
<telegram> <Clifford>: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<soee> BluesKaj: Clive fixed muon if you want to use it :)
<BluesKaj> soee, I've been using it successfully all along..didn't know it was broken :-)
<BluesKaj> just had to have the libmuon package
<BluesKaj> soee, other than one had to quit from the file dropdown in order to close it 
<BluesKaj> soee, clivejo , what was wrong anyway?
<soee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<telegram> <Clifford>: Muon has been split into different apps. Plasma-discover etc.  Muon package manager was um maintained so got dropped from main release
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I used muon on 16.04 for quite a while , seems it still needs libmuon to install, but once installed it works fine.
<telegram> <Clifford>: The old one does
<BluesKaj> well, I guess it's too much to ask for a stable Myththtv install on Xenial at this point  :-)
<sgclark> hmm serious screen tearing on this laptop
 * sgclark reboots
<valorie> clivejo: @clifford: https://paste.kde.org/pgnsm6g8d
<clivejo> sudo apt-get update
<valorie> oh, of course, sorry
<clivejo> you are still trying to install the archive version there
<valorie> just got back from Easter brunch; suffering from lack of coffee
<valorie> and my connection seems to be rather rocky atm
<clivejo> no prob
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pgeycslur, clivejo
<valorie> however, it starts
<valorie> checks for updates, installs them, etc.
<valorie> shall I comment on the ffe bug?
<clivejo> I dunno what that error is
<valorie> me either, but I thought you might find it interesting
<valorie> thank you for fixing
<clivejo> Carlos was one fixed it!
<valorie> commented
<valorie> ok, but you packaged it, and filed the FFe
<valorie> thank you
<clivejo> very welcome
<clivejo> Id like to see it in
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #827: SUCCESS in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #67: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #421: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #107: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #84: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #86: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #123: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #91: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/91/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 418x52) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HUclLcip/file_2220.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> taking your idea lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the mouse
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ahhh
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I put mine in the kubunu cog
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #115: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #145: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #149: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #126: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #108: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #422: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #146: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #109: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #218: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #442: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #311: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #306: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_poxml build #147: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_poxml/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #124: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #120: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #121: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #82: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_poxml build #148: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_poxml/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #83: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #131: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #132: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #178: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #112: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #113: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #179: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #168: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #169: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #135: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #180: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #181: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #433: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #141: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #142: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/142/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #170: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #147: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #111: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #182: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #180: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #44: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #122: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #123: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #45: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1376: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1376: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1376: SUCCESS in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1376: SUCCESS in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #125: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #329: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #330: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #126: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #127: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #331: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/331/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #53: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #63: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #51: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #55: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #54: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #64: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #56: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #52: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1377: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1377: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1377: SUCCESS in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1377: SUCCESS in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1377/
<ahoneybun> \o/ yay LFNW here we go
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: we're going to work on the HTML for the slideshow
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can you get it updated with some nice current screenshots?
<clivejo> especially the flagship KDE stuff, krita, digikam, okular, k3b etc?
<clivejo> kdenlive
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well it would need more slides for all of those
<clivejo> is that a problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And these slides need translations for the text on them
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ATM the plan is to add screenshots of currently programs included
<clivejo> included on the iso?
<acheronuk> depending on what we want, there could be translated descriptions in 110n and/or appstream data we could mine?
<clivejo> its an area would be nice to showcase stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #272: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #273: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #52: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/52/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well launchpad I think handles the translations
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe that tho
<acheronuk> it does? hmmm...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #53: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #55: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #65: FIXED in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/65/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: For what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, How is having a slideshow needed?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Because
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It welcomes New users to KDE applications
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And their new Plasma Desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh so you're not talking about LFNW?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I get why we have a Ubiquity slideshow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or... @ahoneybun I'm confused
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Since we will be in person
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gotcha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Use that time to work on it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And maybe other projects
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> loljk
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Last time to upload hundreds of packages before making infinity's life hard. :P
<tsimonq2> Final Beta freeze soon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> don't have hundreds
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Suuuuuuuuure you don't. Not now. Later, maybe... :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not for a few days
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, So I'm asking now, do we have everything up-to-date in the archive, minus PIM?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (and apps)
<acheronuk> everything that we can upload at present
<tsimonq2> Ok
 * tsimonq2 naps
<valorie> ok, my son Thomas came over to visit -- opened the laptop, cleaned out the small amount of dust in it, scraped the thermal paste back where it should be, reseated the memory -- hopefully all is good from now on
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> no crashes?
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kqtquickcharts build #237: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kqtquickcharts/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesignerplugin build #883: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesignerplugin/883/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #828: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #808: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #234: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #423: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #61: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #96: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #125: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #93: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/93/
<ahoneybun> Chakra has Qt 5.8
<ahoneybun> well since they are half rolling
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #144: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #127: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #86: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #109: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #151: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #78: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #220: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #97: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #443: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #329: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #368: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #235: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #128: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #424: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #145: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #58: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #126: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #79: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #126: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/93/
<valorie> clivejo: no crashes so far
<valorie> all seems quiet and good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #124: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #114: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #133: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #134: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #125: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #47: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #115: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #173: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #114: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #137: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/137/
<valorie> boo, got another freeze -- on the previous kernel now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #115: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/115/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Dm7vOtqq/file_2226.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #138: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #423: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #378: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #434: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #418: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #180: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #181: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #176: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #85: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #177: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #102: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/102/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #175: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #126: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #48: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #178: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/178/
<acheronuk> morning
<acheronuk> beta freeze and candidate iso's built!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #176: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #179: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/179/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, and since 5.8 is hugely buggy for KDE/plasma, they can have it!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #63: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #119: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1378: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1378: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1378: SUCCESS in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1378: SUCCESS in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1378/
 * yofel wonders what's keeping apt 1.2.20 in xenial proposed
<acheronuk> failing tests at the least it seems
<acheronuk> kdevelop 5.10 released - https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-510-released
<acheronuk> 5.1.0
<BluesKaj> Hey all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #103: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #139: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #127: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #50: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #104: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #128: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #51: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #140: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #135: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #86: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #180: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #136: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #87: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #181: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #116: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/116/
<marco-parillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<marco-parillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/374/builds
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, ping
<marco-parillo> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey marco-parillo, ok DLing the build
<marco-parillo> TY. The blank screen on a VM might be resolved. I did have a VirtualBox upgrade since Beta1, so maybe it was a VirtualBox bug and not a Kubuntu bug.
<BluesKaj>  not planning onusing a VM
<marco-parillo> Diversity is our strength.
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> having some second thoughts about that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #117: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/117/
<acheronuk> 'Diversity' is also the name of some really overrated talent show winners :P
<marco-parillo> In the install slideshow, Rekonq still is mentioned. I think Rekonq is pining for the Fjords.
<acheronuk> rekonq needs killing off
<BluesKaj> rekonk is a poor try at resurrecting a kde browser ...clunky and difficult to setup
<BluesKaj> reconq
<acheronuk> rekonq...
<acheronuk> I have to stop and pause to think on the spelling every time!
<marco-parillo> Also, clicking on the links during the slideshow does nothing for me. The mouse pointer changes to a finger, but nothing happens.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #182: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #34 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #34: ABORTED in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #290: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #116: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #184: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #91: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #182: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #81: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #121: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #93: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #291: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #183: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #145: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #135: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #313: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #314: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #71: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1379: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1379: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1379: SUCCESS in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1379: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #87: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #83: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #118: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #123: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #65: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #93: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #292: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #95: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #113: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #129: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #94: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #186: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #95: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #149: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #120: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #156: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #315: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #137: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/137/
<valorie> another freeze last night -- even on the previous kernel; I think this is a one-off to my laptop :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #142: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #182: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/182/
<clivejo> sounds like it
<clivejo> hardware failure somewhere
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/117/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a laptop I use to have, randomly every day or 2 would suddenly go to 100% full on mad fan speed and then shut off. never did work it out. some glitch between hardware and some part of linux stack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #82: ABORTED in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #114: ABORTED in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #68: ABORTED in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #130: ABORTED in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/130/
<acheronuk> gotta sort out that build order problem :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #184: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/184/
<valorie> https://repology.org/badge/vertical-allrepos/kdevelop.svg
<acheronuk> valorie: yeah, we just got the latest 5.0.4 done and into zesty, and as soon as beta freeze occurs, v5.1.. come out :/
<valorie> oh yeah, no blame
<acheronuk> no. just mildly annoying :P
<valorie> it is
<acheronuk> same with digikam
<wxl> hey everyone
<valorie> is it possible we can get the newest into updates?
<acheronuk> hi wxk :)
<valorie> rather than backports
<acheronuk> or wxl even
<valorie> hi wxl -- I got a box in the mail!
<acheronuk> valorie: 5.1. is a new version rather than a pint release, so would have to be backports AFAIK
<wxl> valorie: yay :)
<acheronuk> *point release
<valorie> ok
<acheronuk> plasma 5.9.4 to test http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.4_zesty.html
<acheronuk> mamarley valorie DarinMiller mparillo ahoneybun etc ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Only one warning
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice
<valorie> hmmm, updates today don't get me that
<valorie> would I have to add a beta PPA?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> staging-plasma ppa
<valorie> ok
<valorie> will do
<valorie> ok, I guess restarting to try it out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/131/
<valorie> so far, so good!
<valorie> ha, and: https://repology.org/badge/vertical-allrepos/krita.svg :-)
<acheronuk> indeed :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/132/
<clivejo> who broke kdevelop!
 * acheronuk looks around for Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I stay far away from KDevelop
 * clivejo shakes head
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #115: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/115/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I *normally* do. seem to have got roped in
 * clivejo remembers to tie acheronuk's rope tighter
<clivejo> simon, yo are good at python, arent you?
 * wxl wonders if he should teach clivejo python
<clivejo> wxl: I dont think I can learn
<wxl> bah
<wxl> it's easy
<clivejo> just want to fix this Mycroft package
<wxl> it's meant to be pretty, i.e. readable
<clivejo> not for me
<wxl> ah, you don't WANT to
<wxl> that's different :)
<clivejo> cant teach an old dog new tricks
<wxl> when did you start packaging?
<clivejo> about 2 years ago
<wxl> i guess you just proved yourself wrong, unless you became old within the last year :)
<clivejo> I came in looking for help with plasma
<clivejo> there should be a disclaimer on this channel
 * acheronuk nods
<clivejo> yes, I aged terribly this last year
<wxl> uhhhhhhh huh
<clivejo> I blame valorie
<wxl> it's ALWAYS valorie's fault
<clivejo> she corrupted me
<yofel> uh... there is a disclaimer: Friendly computing XD
<valorie> well, I'm getting younger
<clivejo> Id never touched drink until she forced it into me
<valorie> that's why I invite people here -- to age them and make me younger
<valorie> LOL
<yofel> lol
<valorie> clivejo: LIES!
<clivejo> and Ill never look at television towers in the same way again
<valorie> https://twitter.com/Laurie_Garrett/status/843925473008730112/photo/1
 * clivejo cries himself to sleep
<wxl> she's like some weird irc vampire
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #118: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/118/
<valorie> wxl: who you callin' weird?
<genii> heh
<wxl> valorie: you. and me, too. :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> <3
<wxl> :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Yepppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
 * acheronuk hunts in vain for 'normal' people
<tsimonq2> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<valorie> so newest plasma is so far awesomesauce
<yofel> yeah, not going to have much luck here *grin*
<acheronuk> valorie: good so far here
<valorie> so is this getting into 17.04?
<valorie> or too late for that
<acheronuk> valorie: it's a bugfix and translations release, so can go in
<valorie> yay!
 * clivejo is normal!
<valorie> if we're this awesome now, a year before the LTS, just imagine how much cooler next spring!
<valorie> clivejo: right
<valorie> :P
<wxl> yes and then after that we might cut out footprint in half
<wxl> (discussion about removing 32 bit after 18.04)
<yofel> armhf as well? I only remember x86 from the discussion
<valorie> is all of ubuntu set on doing that, wxl?
<wxl> yofel: right. sorry about the confusion.
<wxl> valorie: not set, but discussing it
<wxl> it's been sort of ongoing. i see it as likely
<valorie> I'm for it
<acheronuk> yofel: one on the release team (infinity?) was saying he wanted rid of armhf as well
<valorie> let some specialty distros handle super-old boxes
<wxl> 18.04 has support until 2023 and based on that notion, even though lubuntu is installed on a lot of 32 bit machines currently, i think by then, we'll be ok
<yofel> lets see. There's still too much 3rd party stuff sticking around on x86, so I'm not so sure how that'll go
<wxl> acheronuk: i thought he said exactlyh the opposite
<acheronuk> wxl: really?
<wxl> lemme go grep
<yofel> although I'm all for killing the images, we'll need the libs for a while longer
<yofel> at least powerpc is dead, finally
<acheronuk> wxl: Mar 16 17:45:36 <infinity>      The harder argument will be armhf, because I'd like to drop *all* 32-bit support, not just x86.
<wxl> right
<wxl> so you win :)
<wxl> but i guess what he's saying is that he'd have less backing for that
<wxl> release team has been talking about ditching all the outlier images for a LOOONG time
<acheronuk> yeah. :/
<wxl> i have a suspicion lubuntu's alternates are next to go
<wxl> especially with subiquity in development
<tsimonq2> wxl: You mean sub-iquity?
<wxl> :)
<yofel> the problem with armhf is that there's still fairly recent hardware that uses them and that's somewhat popular - even if 18.04 would get support till 2023, which is maybe long enough...?
<tsimonq2> wxl: We have to call it that in IRC until someone with some sort of power over the situation takes enough notice :P
<tsimonq2> yofel: mmmmmmmmmmm idk
<wxl> tsimonq2: i dunno. i think lynorlian kind of nailed the coffin shut on that one https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/issues/203#issuecomment-282384885
<tsimonq2> wxl: A good troll never quits
<tsimonq2> I MEAN
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> :)
<yofel> right, so 20.04 sounds more likey for armhf
<wxl> god dude, you need to go to scandinavia
<wxl> denmark, specifically
<tsimonq2> ...why?
<wxl> tsimonq2: http://southpark.wikia.com/wiki/TrollTrace.com
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ha ha
<tsimonq2> </sarcasm>
<tsimonq2> I don't like South Park
 * acheronuk shrinks back in horror ^^^
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: At me or South Park?
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's probably because you recognize you could stand to learn a lot from it
<tsimonq2> wxl: No, the voices are so f*****g annoying
<wxl> that's… dumb.
<genii> I agree with tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: I got a very bad migraine the last time I watched it
<wxl> it's not unlike this http://art-bin.com/art/omodest.html
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't feel like reading Old English right now
<wxl> although poor mr. swift stirred up quite an uproar. perhaps if he had lame cartoons that look like paper cut outs read it with annoying voices, it might have made more sense to people
<valorie> Old English!!!!
<valorie> Swift was in ~modern times
<valorie> good grief
<wxl> EXACTLY
 * wxl sends tsimonq2 back to school
<wxl> oh, wait…
<acheronuk> setting colour scheme in kdevelop 5.1.0 is nice
<tsimonq2> *color
<tsimonq2> *runs*
<acheronuk> boring
<valorie> tsimonq2: notice the final two letters of "acheronUK"
<wxl> valorie: you'll have to forgive him. being a teen, he thinks the world revolves around him and what's relevant to him only.
<valorie> LOL, acheronUK
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm not THAT self-centered :P
<valorie> wxl: it is a common human condition
<wxl> valorie: unfortunately, yes
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think your actions suggest otherwise and unfortunately it's actions that matter, not intentions, beliefs, or faith
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bah
 * tsimonq2 can't think of a good comeback >__<
<wxl> that's good, because i'm at least a few moves ahead of you anyways
<tsimonq2> I'm literally talking to a vegan, bicycle riding, liberal, I can't make the argument he's not selfless at all... (although that last thing makes some "selfless" actions just plain illogical sometimes...)
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> valorie: you need me to email kubuntu-devel re:ttesting?
<valorie> that would be cool
 * valorie is still not back in the swing of things
<wxl> kk
<tsimonq2> kkkk
<wxl> valorie: sent
<tsimonq2> wxl: *freenode
<tsimonq2> wxl: popey corrected me. It's "freenode" NOT "Freenode"
<wxl> tsimonq2: man, i hope you don't come unglued when you realize that there are actual legitimate concerns in this world that really affect people's lives
<tsimonq2> wxl: There are. I'm not unglued.
<wxl> tsimonq2: needless to say, capitalization and localization are not among those concerns.
<tsimonq2> wxl: So?
<wxl> tsimonq2: so maybe you should spend your energies on things that make a difference in the world? instead of harassing people about trite, mundane, and generally impractical bulljive?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't consider it harassing.
<wxl> tsimonq2: it is.
<wxl> tsimonq2: in fact, you know it is because people have told you time and time again.
<wxl> tsimonq2: put another way: i don't want to hear it and no one else does either.
<tsimonq2> wxl: OK
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #145: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/145/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesignerplugin build #884: FIXED in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesignerplugin/884/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #185: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kqtquickcharts build #238: FIXED in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kqtquickcharts/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #829: FIXED in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/829/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #809: FIXED in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #126: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #129: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/129/
<mamarley> acheronUK: Yep, I saw it was building earlier today.  Just a minute and I will install it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #407: FAILURE in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #84: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #141: FAILURE in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #104: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #408: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #142: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #412: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #130: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #53: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #413: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #330: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #444: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/182/
 * tsimonq2 just figured out that acheronUK changed his nick :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #143: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #424: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #419: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #435: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/392/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1380: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1380: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1380: SUCCESS in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1380: SUCCESS in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1380/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<clivejo> anyone here know python?
<lordievader> clivejo: Yes?
<clivejo> may I PM?
<lordievader> Sure
<marco-parillo> acheronUK: You mentioned Plasma 5.9.4? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
<acheronUK> marco-parillo: correct. staged for zesty. hopefully to upload once the beta and it's freeze are done
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, installed beta 2 yesterday and all is well so far ...haven't added any ppas yet
<marco-parillo> acheronUK: Thank you. Since no new Beta 2 images for ZZ came this morning (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/374/builds), I will add the PPA to yesterday's beta image and smoke test in a VM.
<marco-parillo> Upgrading 83 packages.
<marco-parillo> The upgrade appeared successful. Re-booted my VM, and kinfocenter reports 5.9.4
<mamarley> It works fine on all my systems too, good job! :)
<marco-parillo> Discover, Dolphin, FF, Kate, Konversation, System Monitor, and System Settings all pass an initial sanity test.
<mamarley> Most of that stuff is either Applications or non-KDE entirely.
<marco-parillo> And in a perfectly architected system, they should continue to work because the layers are completely decoupled.
<marco-parillo> Well, Discover did crash when I tried to uncheck the box for staging-plasma.
<acheronUK> Discover crashes whenever it feels like it!
<acheronUK> mparillo: great testing so far. thanks :)
<marco-parillo> I suppose there is zero chance to get it into a new spin for Beta 2?
<acheronUK> mparillo: yes, unless it get's respun to fix issues, the beta is basically yesterday's image. 
<acheronUK> marco-parillo: you I mean
<acheronUK> mparillo: nope. beta freeze was monday. 5.9.4 was released yesterday. just too late to go in :/
<acheronUK> urgh. the two similar nicks confuse. lol
<marco-parillo> Sorry it is confusing. mparillo is my KDE ID, which I use for the bouncer. But at work, IRC is blocked (I presume at the port level), so I need to use web-chat, so for that I use my launchpad ID.
<acheronUK> no problem :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I know Python
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: Thank you for testing Beta 2. Would you be able to add a completion to: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/374/builds ? Even if it is a duplicate of one I passed, all my testing is in VMs, so a separate passing result on HW would be a good vote of confidence.
<marco-parillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<shadeslayer> ubottu: !testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<shadeslayer> oh noes :(
<marco-parillo> You can test Beta 2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/374/builds or help acheronUK test Plasma 5.9.5, ideally on Beta 2.
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: What?
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: I'm trying to remove my highlight
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: Ok gotcha
<shadeslayer> should I simply go !testers is .....
<shadeslayer> oh heh, edit request forwarded 
<shadeslayer> ok
<acheronUK> ubottu: testers is <reply>  Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<acheronUK> would be that I think? ^^^
<acheronUK> if I had permission to change it, which I don't...
<shadeslayer> yeah I think you need permissions
<shadeslayer> ubottu said my request was forwarded to people who do have permissions
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acheronUK> lol
<shadeslayer> I believed in you ubottu!
<acheronUK> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<acheronUK> still has cookies at least :)
<yofel> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<yofel> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<yofel> meh
<tsimonq2> !beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<tsimonq2> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tsimonq2> THERE we go :P
<tsimonq2> !cookie | acheronUK 
<ubottu> acheronUK: please see above
<tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahaha
<yofel> lol
<yofel> cheapstake :D
<acheronUK> mean with the cookies :/
<tsimonq2> Let's make it not do that, hold on :P
<tsimonq2> !beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<tsimonq2> !cookies | acheronUK 
<ubottu> acheronUK: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> ENough playing, I have to get this to build... :P
<tsimonq2> *Enough
<yofel> hm, I remember asking someone if there's any remains of kubotu somewhere... who was that -.-
<clivejo> yofel: gonna give it the kiss of life?
<tsimonq2> Riddell: Where is kubotu? :O
<yofel> harald was maintaining that on some ubuntu server I think... which is why I got pointed to someone - that never got back to me IIRC
<clivejo> tsimonq2: ok, you know python, whats it complaining about here - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/311879162/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.mycroft-core_0.8.7-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> hm, why is it running virtualenv?
<yofel> but you're getting an error because you're trying to install python packages from a remote repostiory. The launchpad buildds have no internet access
<clivejo> yofel: WWYD
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^
<yofel> not sure, I'm no python packaging expert and the last thing I touched was like 3 years ago. I didn't even know dh_virtualenv was a thing...
<yofel> why do you need that anyway? The package should be operating just fine in the system env
<davmor2> try on #launchpad explain what you are trying to do and see if they have a suggestion
<yofel> clivejo: our 'kajongg' package is python, tried setting it up like that?
<clivejo> they are missing some modules 
<clivejo> so they been injecting them in via the packaging
<clivejo> which Im trying to strip out
<yofel> if they're embedded in the source, that's not nice, but technically allowed. Otherwise you'll have to package them as well if they're not yet in the archive as installing over pip won't work on the buildds
<clivejo> how do I tell it not to use pip?
<yofel> virtualenv has a --system-site-packages option, which should make it recognise the system setuptools at least...
<yofel> seems like that's dh_virtualenv -S
<clivejo> but you said not to use virtualenv?
<yofel> well, I'm not sure why you're using it, so I'm working on the assumption that there is some reason? I would try it without that first
<tsimonq2> davmor2: He did last night
<davmor2> ah
<clivejo> I hate python
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I love Python
<yofel> nah, python's fine. Just be happy that you're not packaging a c# thing
<yofel> the old kimono packaging was fun
<clivejo> how do I get the darn thing to build
<yofel> well, it was still kdebindings back then
<tsimonq2> yofel: Or Ruby... *runs*
<yofel> mhm
<yofel> I don't think that's that different from python?
<yofel> packaging wise I mean
<yofel> the language is fun D:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1381: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1381: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1381: SUCCESS in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1381: SUCCESS in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1381/
<wxl> yiiiiikes
<wxl> oh phew
<tsimonq2> wxl: What?
<wxl> nevermind
<tsimonq2> wxl: What?
<wxl> i looked at the qa tracker too quickly
<tsimonq2> Now you have to tell us anyways :P
<marco-parillo> I am so happy the grammar police are all at the doughnut shop.
<acheronUK> ???
<mamarley> Wee-ooo-wee-ooo-wee-ooo
<mamarley> Somebody called the grammar police?
<wxl> hey anyone testing on real hardware?
<wxl> especially that has wifi
<wxl> cuz bug 1675127 needs some checking
<ubottu> bug 1675127 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in __new__(): 'NoneType' object is not iterable" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675127
<dmj_s76> How does Kubuntu handle hidpi scaling at the moment?
<mamarley> dmj_s76: It works pretty well for me.  Most apps seem to scale at least acceptably.  The taskbar is a bit small by default and some root apps don't scale right though.
<mamarley> Occasional icons and buttons are too small if they were defined with pixel sizes.
<dmj_s76> mamarley: If you change the system scaling factor (I assume there is one) do the applications update without closing and reopening them?
<mamarley> dmj_s76: Not sure.  In my case (with the NVIDIA blob) X reads the DPI from the monitor and everything scales appropriately.  I have never tried reconfiguring it manually.
<dmj_s76> On vanilla Ubuntu, the scaling factor doesn't seem to take effect until the next time the application starts, so I'm trying to figure out if KDE does something different that could be incorporated.
<mamarley> Not sure, sorry.
<dmj_s76> mamarley: I suspect that Qt might need some upgrades to handle changing scale factors.
<dmj_s76> This tends to be an issue with external monitors with different factors
<mamarley> I don't have any systems with different DPIs on different monitors, so I can't comment.
<ahoneybun> dmj_s76: KDE apps also all use svg so scaling of graphics is much better 
<dmj_s76> ahoneybun: yes, though scaling by integer factors is still important even when your source is an svg
<ahoneybun> right
<dmj_s76> the real sticking point I'm looking to get fixed is the case of a hidpi laptop being connected to a lowdpi external monitor
<dmj_s76> The experience is quite bad unless applications scale at runtime.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't have any hidpi machines to help test
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Only 1080p
<genii> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
 * genii runs away
 * clivejo beats python with a big stick
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk calls RSPCA
<clivejo> it was self defence
<clivejo> ah Ive had enough
<mparillo> genii: You called for testers? I assume for Beta 2 with hidipi?
<genii> mparillo: There was a factoid change request from acheronUK which landed in -ops, made the change and just seeing if it worked .
<mparillo> Well, for you penance, can you record a few test results for Beta 2? (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/374/builds)
<mparillo> s/you/your/
<genii> I don't have a machine handy for that today 
<genii> Probably add to it tomorrow with 2 different machines though
<mparillo> TY. I know all six of my results (all passes BTW) were on VMs. Good news is that the blank screen bug is gone for me. I am not sure if that is Beta 2 or the upgrade to VirtualBox since Beta 1.
<wxl> !testers
<wxl> um
<wxl> well anyways it would be really helpful if we could get those last few testcases done
<wxl> novel indeed :)
 * acheronuk welcomes ubottu back ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> does discover crash on exit for anyone?
 * valorie tries it out
<wxl> zesty i'm assuming?
 * yofel wonders how the ci tests are working in neon...
<acheronuk> doesn't see to for me
<valorie> \o/ I'm getting peruse!
<acheronuk> are you?
<valorie> from discover
<valorie> let's see if it actually installed -- since it never asked for my password
<valorie> :(
<valorie> btw, my computer never froze last night!
<valorie> top ran all night with no problem
<acheronuk> puruse is in one of the ppas. not in the archive
<valorie> well, Discover offered it
<wxl> valorie: that sounds like something reasonable to expect :)
<valorie> wxl: so one would think
<wxl> similarly i'm happy to report that our dovecot did not drop any clients yesterday due to hitting the process limit for imap-logins
<acheronuk>  apt-cache policy peruse
<acheronuk> peruse:
<acheronuk>   Installed: 1.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa4
<acheronuk>   Candidate: 1.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa4
<acheronuk>   Version table:
<valorie> and yet it has been freezing randomly for weeks
<acheronuk>  *** 1.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa4 500
<acheronuk>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc/ubuntu zesty/main amd64 Packages
<acheronuk>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<wxl> also i'm happy to report that i was able to get a recent version of thunderbird beta from the "official" ppas after months of failed builds
<acheronuk> ah, yes. in staging misc. so discover would see it in there I expect
<valorie> peruse:
<valorie>   Installed: (none)
<valorie>   Candidate: (none
<wxl> man if life goes any smoother, i don't know what i'll do with myself
<valorie> I'm wondering why Discover offered it
<valorie> otoh, it did not crash on exit
<valorie> wxl: docs, docs, docs!
<acheronuk> anyone tested digikam 5.5? in staging-misc ppa
<valorie> I tested it on 16.04 awhile ago, for Clive
<valorie> not since, and not on zesty
<valorie> I don't quite understand how it works
<acheronuk> valorie: I don't use it either :/
<valorie> huh, doing a routine update && upgrade, system is telling me I should choose a password to be used for turning off secure boot
<valorie> or I may not be able to use 3rd party software -- I assume the nvidia blob
<valorie> any opinions either way?
<acheronuk> not here. I tend to turn off secure boot entirely, wipe the disc and install linux in bios mode. 
<mamarley> I always recommend disabling SecureBoot as it is a method invented by Microsoft® to control what you can run on your PC.
<mamarley> Do not confuse UEFI and SecureBoot though.
<mamarley> SecureBoot requires UEFI to work, but you can (and should) disable SecureBoot without also disabling UEFI.
<acheronuk> can, but I would rather
<acheronuk> if I was dual booting, that would be different. but I'm not. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix cassette usage in deploy upgrade test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix missing command on docker create
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Update test image series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Update test data cassettes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/76/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/76/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_dep_resolve_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/76/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_dep_resolve_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::OrigSourceBuilderTest.test_existing_builddir: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/76/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__OrigSourceBuilderTest/test_existing_builddir
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::OrigSourceBuilderTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/76/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__OrigSourceBuilderTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (39 more)
<valorie> well, this is a dual boot
<mamarley> If you have already installed the OS in UEFI mode, you cannot disable UEFI or your system won't boot.  You can disable SecureBoot though and both your OSes should still be fine.
<acheronuk> can't advice then. as said, I've avoided that in recent years
<valorie> ok
<valorie> discussing with son as well
<valorie> not sure why this all of a sudden popped up
<valorie> but I assume I'll have to decide later, if not now
<acheronuk> mamarley: yep, I know.
<mamarley> Are you upgrading from Yakkety to Zesty or something?
<valorie> mamarley: nope
<mamarley> I remember hearing about some talk to enforce validation of kernel modules when using SecureBoot, and since the NVIDIA module is compiled locally on your system when you install the driver, it can't be validated in this way.  That's why you are seeing the message, but I can't explain why you are only just seeing it now.
<valorie> just doing update && full-upgrade since adding the graphics ppa
<valorie> the nvidia blob has been great so far
<valorie> I'm going to say no, and give it up though if necessary
<valorie> son is advising that otherwise I may have to reinstall
<valorie> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<valorie> Setting up shim-signed (1.27+0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1) ...
<valorie> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<valorie> Installation finished. No error reported.
<valorie> W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (0 vs 4).
<valorie>    Affected packages: shim-signed:amd64
<valorie> after saying no
<mamarley> If it has been working for you, there probably isn't practical reason to change now.
<mamarley> But at some point in the future, the kernel module validation I mentioned might start happening.
<valorie> seems like a good time to do another backup
<mamarley> Backups never hurt. :)
<valorie> yes, they leave me feeling a bit more secure
<mamarley> What would probably happen if they did start validating kernel modules is that the NVIDIA module wouldn't load and you would either be stuck on the command line or get a low-resolution recovery environment.
<mamarley> In that case, you could probably just disable SecureBoot from the UEFI configuration and it would start working again.
<valorie> I never purged nouveau, so it would fall back on that, wouldn't it?
<mamarley> I don't think so.  Nouveau is blacklisted when the blob is installed.
<valorie> gads, why do these things have to be so complicated?
<mamarley> Nouveau, being a KMS driver, has to be loaded very early in the boot process, before NVIDIA would normally load.  If Nouveau loads, NVIDIA cannot load.  Therefore, Nouveau must be blacklisted so it won't load.
<mamarley> Really the problem here is Microsoft® and its SecureBoot abomination.  That is what makes it harder/more complicated to run alternative operating systems on one's PC.
<dmj_s76> system76
<dmj_s76> wrong tab :P
<valorie> it is, and I keep considering whether or not it is worthwhile to keep windows installed, in case I have time to test some kde apps in it or so
<valorie> otherwise I never use it
<mamarley> Disabling SecureBoot won't break Windows.
<dmj_s76> Secureboot isn't needed for Windows, and it's not an integral part of UEFI either
<dmj_s76> Though it does make life a pain sometimes because you have to consider Secureboot enabled systems
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Update kci test case values
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: More packages required to run the tests
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Remove i386 from the ci-tooling tests
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Debian::DSCArchTwiddleTest.test_amd64: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/77/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/Debian__DSCArchTwiddleTest/test_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Debian::DSCArchTwiddleTest.test_amd64_all: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/77/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/Debian__DSCArchTwiddleTest/test_amd64_all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::OrigSourceBuilderTest.test_existing_builddir: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/77/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__OrigSourceBuilderTest/test_existing_builddir
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::OrigSourceBuilderTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/77/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__OrigSourceBuilderTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::OrigSourceBuilderTest.test_symbols_strip: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/77/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__OrigSourceBuilderTest/test_symbols_strip
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (6 more)
<mamarley> Microsoft does require PC manufacturers to enable SecureBoot in order to ship their PCs with Windows though, which is why most PCs come with it enabled.
<mamarley> Up through Windows 8.1, they required that the user be able to disable SecureBoot.  With Windows 10, they stopped requiring that.
<mamarley> I am afraid that at some point they will start requiring that the user cannot disable SecureBoot.
<valorie> :(
<dmj_s76> Yeah, that would be worrying for lots of people.
<valorie> at some point I will prefer to have more room, rather than a win install I don't use
<dmj_s76> ...all the computers around me right now are required to have Secureboot disabled by default (with an option to enable it)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix the data file for the dsc tests
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Set a default value for build stability
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_update_symbols: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/78/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_update_symbols
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCITest.test_types: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/78/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCITest/test_types
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- NCIRepoCleanupTest.test_clean: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/78/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/NCIRepoCleanupTest/test_clean
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/78/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- ProjectsFactoryTest.test_launchpad_from_list: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/78/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/ProjectsFactoryTest/test_launchpad_from_list
<acheronuk> wxl: oem still fails in Virtualbox
<wxl> yeah i don't know what to say about that
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> acheronuk: you going to do i386 too? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Add bzr to the test requirements
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Remove the stable build check while those don't exist
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Document that git is pedantic about user identification
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- NCIRepoCleanupTest.test_clean: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/79/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/NCIRepoCleanupTest/test_clean
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/79/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
<acheronuk> wxl: some, maybe
<wxl> acheronuk: or coerce someone else to do it :)
<wxl> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<wxl> go test i386 people!
<acheronuk> I've no idea who a lot of those are!
<wxl> well i know tsimonq2 is out
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-23
<yofel> far too late for me sadly, I'm out for today. Happy testing ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Again, remember these words: Do not put Sierra through this. Do not, under any condition, do this. It's terrible. Don't. Ever. Do. It.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Imagine living in one place half the time and another place the other half. It sucks.
<valorie> we should remove Riddell, James147, shrini, tester56, parad1se, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31 from that list
<valorie> they are not going to be testing
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<tsimonq2> valorie: Enjoy!
<wxl> ubottu: no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that wxl
<wxl> fixed
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<Quintasan> Bloody hell people.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<acheronuk> wxl: if this image will sync, I'll do the 2 non oem ones before bed
<tsimonq2> Quintasan: Apologies.
<Quintasan> How urgently you want those i386 tests?
<wxl> Quintasan: oh hai. go test XD
<tsimonq2> Quintasan: Yeah go test. XD
<tsimonq2> Quintasan: Kinda bad. :)
<wxl> Quintasan: release is tomorrow, so sooner than later. i'd like ot get the release notes done tonight if i can.
<Quintasan> I wonder if I still have that machine somewhere.
<wxl> Quintasan: vms work, too, but for the oem would love to see that on real hardware
<tsimonq2> !info vrms
<tsimonq2> ?
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17 (zesty), package size 11 kB, installed size 39 kB
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I never knew this actually existed
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's what you mean by vms?
<wxl> yeah but the troll did, Quintasan 
<tsimonq2>  /kick wxl 
<tsimonq2> Oops :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, since it has nothing to do with vrms and we're on the subject of testing, i'll let you take three guesses
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #830: SUCCESS in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/830/
<tsimonq2> wxl: VMs
<wxl> ubottu: tsimonq2-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> don't worry, tsimonq2 is just a troll. don't feed him and he'll move on. :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, wxl
<wxl> !tsimonq2 | tsimonq2 
<ubottu> tsimonq2: don't worry, tsimonq2 is just a troll. don't feed him and he'll move on. :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: you got it! good job!
<tsimonq2> wat
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> !tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> >___<
<Quintasan> Releases really make people weird.
<wxl> !tsimonq2
<ubottu> don't worry, tsimonq2 is just a troll. don't feed him and he'll move on. :)
<wxl> apparently doesn't work for you XD
<wxl> hahahahahah
<acheronuk> !tsimonq2
<wxl> ubottu hates you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hates you
<wxl> aww that's dumb it never does that
<wxl> ubottu: delete tsimonq2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete tsimonq2
<wxl> argh
<Quintasan> Beta 2 or daily?
 * wxl siiiiighs
<wxl> Quintasan: beta 2. remember we're trying to release
<acheronuk> ubottu tsmonq2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsmonq2
<tsimonq2> ubottu: tsimonq2
<ubottu> don't worry, tsimonq2 is just a troll. don't feed him and he'll move on. :)
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> BAH
<tsimonq2> wxl: Stahp it.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i expect you won't give me a reason to use it, no?
<acheronuk> ubottu: tsmonq2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsmonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #409: STILL FAILING in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/409/
<acheronuk> :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nope
 * wxl hands acheronuk an "i"
<acheronuk> aha
<acheronuk> ubottu: tsimonq2
<ubottu> don't worry, tsimonq2 is just a troll. don't feed him and he'll move on. :)
<acheronuk> \o/
<wxl> now don't use it unless you have to everyone
<wxl> he'll learn his lesson eventually :)
<acheronuk> but I disprove of using the bit like this.....
<acheronuk> mostly
<acheronuk> officially
<acheronuk> *the bot
<acheronuk> I mean
<acheronuk> and that should be 'disapprove'. gah
 * acheronuk is sleepy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #162: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #136: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/136/
<ahoneybun> ubottu: tsimonq2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> ubottu: tsimonq2
<wxl> he went and cried to #ubuntu-ops so they made me get rid of it
<ahoneybun> he does call himself a troll tho
<wxl> rightly so too
<Quintasan> Somebody enlighten me why do you humor him then.
<wxl> Quintasan: because honestly he's a darn good contributor.
<Quintasan> Fair enough.
<ahoneybun> heyo Quintasan
<acheronuk> Quintasan: + is only 14 (or nearly) 15, so will hopefully learn.
<acheronuk> wxl: manual partitioning on i386 in progress
<wxl> acheronuk: thx :)
<acheronuk> hopefully with enough room in the partitions to allow side by side after
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #425: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #54: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #116: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #83: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/143/
<acheronuk> wxl: both done
<Quintasan> Trying oem now.
<acheronuk> night all :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #177: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #141: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #144: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #410: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #426: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #445: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #331: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #144: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #135: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #142: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #178: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #117: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #55: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #145: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #184: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #182: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #185: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #425: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #420: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #436: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #105: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #117: ABORTED in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/117/
<lordievader> Good morning
<tsimonq2> Gooooooooooood morning lisandro 
<tsimonq2> Oh sorry lisandro 
<tsimonq2> And lordievader :P
<lordievader> Hey tsimonq2 
<lordievader> How are you?
<tsimonq2> Awesome, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing okay, got coffee :)
<tsimonq2> Me too
<tsimonq2> Except it's 2 AM by me :P
<lordievader> That seems like a wrong time to drink coffee :P
<tsimonq2> S L E E P  I S  F O R  T H E  W E A K
<tsimonq2> Yeah I'm in that kind of mood right now :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1382: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1382: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1382: SUCCESS in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1382: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1382/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Update for new aptly-api release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- NCIRepoCleanupTest.test_clean: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/80/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/NCIRepoCleanupTest/test_clean
<acheronuk> Hi
<acheronuk> anyone able to run the OEM test cases on real hardware?
<acheronuk> see: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/374/builds
<acheronuk> the only laptops I have that could, won't boot the iso/usb/dvd
<yofel> CI down for a quick ruby downgrade
<acheronuk> np. saw your chat with Harald.
<yofel> ... or harald just adds a workaround in aptly-api ^^
<DarinMiller> Apollogies for not assisting with Beta this time around.  I will be home in a few days and can resume packaging training/triage/general troublemaking/etc.
<lisandro> tsimonq2: I won't get mad for you saluting me :-P
 * lisandro hugs tsimonq2
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: no need to apologise. however, will be nice to see you back. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Downgrade ruby to 2.3.0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Update RVM template
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Fix bundle exec syntax in docs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #16: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/16/
<yofel> victory \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #16: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #16: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #16: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/16/
<acheronuk> :D
<santa_> acheronuk: progress on the copyright files?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Test slaves need cloc installed
<acheronuk> santa_: not from me. though clivejo had a go at teaching me the other evening on BBB. :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #17: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #17: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #17: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #17: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/17/
<santa_> acheronuk: so the task is from phab is accurate? not a single one was updated?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1383: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1383: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1383/
<acheronuk> santa_: correct I think. was going to have a try with the split kdebaseapps ones, as promised Andy (apw) to get those done, but otherwise have been busy with other stuff.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1383: SUCCESS in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1383: SUCCESS in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1383/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1384: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1384: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1384: SUCCESS in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1384: SUCCESS in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1384/
<genii> Interesting. From Konsole, I had issued like: okular Storage/yadda/documentname.pdf and had another Konsole open for usual CLI. Did Save Session like this. When it restores session, I get two Konsole at prompt, and it runs okular separately to open the document I was reading before.
<genii> mamarley: ping
<mamarley> *Switching sonar to active*
<mamarley> PONGPONGPONGPONGPONG
<genii> Hah
<mamarley> What's up?
<genii> mamarley: Since you know a bit about graphics drivers... do you know maybe anything offhand about limadriver-ng, if someone is working on this in Launchpad, or maybe in some other capacity for ARM devices that can run *buntu (open source Mali200/400 drivers)
<mamarley> Nope, sorry.  I only do graphics driver stuff on x86(_64) and even then it is really limited to Intel and NVIDIA.
<genii> mamarley: OK, thanks. Thought it couldn't hurt to ask
<genii> The single result from Launchpad is https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg23622.html
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @ovidiuflorin @ahoneybun any idea what this is about? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1675023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675023 in Kubuntu Website "Multiple downloads fail to match md5sum hash" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> if he's getting corrupt data from cdimage, then the problem is definitely not the website
<yofel> I'm pulling the image over zsync, lets see
<yofel> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie: cannot reproduce
<yofel> downloading from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/kubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<yofel> verifying download...checksum matches OK (zsync uses sha-1)
<yofel> md5: 765374a71ade3560d51dc1649129dff4  kubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<acheronuk> 'consistently' gets the wrong hash, but does not put it in the bug report?
<acheronuk> Downloading wrong file in error? e.g. amd64 or 16.04.1 by mistake? looking at the wrong hash type?
<acheronuk> odd
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can someone ask that on the BR
<acheronuk> Direct download in Firefox gives me a matching MD5
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Could it be different versions
<yofel> asking him for the actual hash he's getting is a good idea. That would be increadibly useful right now
<acheronuk> Ok. I asked
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Do we even list M5 sums on kubuntu.org?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> No
<acheronuk> he was checking them against the ones on cdimage I guess
<wxl> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1561745 appears to be a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1638473. do you agree?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561745 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM config fails to remove itself" [Medium,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638473 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after running oem-config" [Undecided,Triaged]
<yofel> hm, I don't think so. At least trusting the way I wrote that, I did manage to get a working desktop session in the end - which doesn't seem to be the case on 1638473
<wxl> well, actual result is a blank screen
<wxl> not a usable desktop
<wxl> did you do yours in a vm?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> Mar 24 21:44:08 kubuntu kernel: [    0.000000] DMI: QEMU Standard PC (i440FX + PIIX, 1996), BIOS Ubuntu-1.8.2-1ubuntu1 04/01/2014
<yofel> Mar 24 21:44:08 kubuntu kernel: [    0.000000] Hypervisor detected: KVM
<wxl> k probably gonna dupe it then
<yofel> but I don't think my result was a blank screen
<wxl> well, black
<yofel> I did say that the user works fine, just that oem-setup was also still there
<wxl> same diff XD
<yofel> which isn't supposed to be the case
<yofel> yes, black - PRE-reboot
<wxl> ah ok that's different then
<acheronuk> clivejo mamarley ahoneybun valorie santa_ and whoever else is testing plasma 5.9.4. any issues to block uploading to zesty?
<acheronuk> mparillo marco-parillo ^^^
<mamarley> Nope, I haven't seen any issues at all.
<acheronuk> mamarley: TY :)
<marco-parillo> I do not. In fact, the nagging blank screen I got in the live VirtualBox session is gone (either because of Beta1->Beta2 or my recent VirtualBox upgrade)
<marco-parillo> Unfortuantely, all six of my test scenarios were on VMs. I had been meaning to test the live image to see if it still works on my 1GB netbook, but even if it fails I suppose failing on a 1GB netbook is no longer a stop-ship issue, right?
<marco-parillo> Sorry I mis-read. I thought you were talking about Beta 2. For Plasma 5.9.4, my vote is to ship it.
<marco-parillo> The default user icon takes getting used to, but is nicer than the red-nosed caricatures. IIRC, you change it in two places, right? One using System Settings for your kicker, and a magic file for SDDM?
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: the systems settings change should do sddm as well I think?
<marco-parillo> I will test.
<tsimonq2> lisandro: :)
<marco-parillo> Maybe my problem was that I tried the magic file first.
<marco-parillo> GetL1nux
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: well, there are 2 files there, and one symlinks to the other if system settings makes them. so could be reason.
<marco-parillo> You are absolutely correct. If you do it through System Settings it works for SDDM and the kicker.
<wxl> ah
<wxl> acheronuk: you did the beta 2 page! are you handling release notes?
<wxl> tsimonq2: bad. you need to go to bellingham, not seattle
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wrong chan
<wxl> aw jeez
<acheronuk> wxl: I have been tweaking them a bit. 'doing' may be too strong a word. :P
<wxl> acheronuk: well keep tweaking then :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/133/
<valorie> no blocks from me, acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #146: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/146/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: sorry I don't have any staging ppas on atm
<acheronuk> thanks, and no problem :)
<ahoneybun> I can if needed
<ahoneybun> mm I wonder why I can't edit my settings on KubuntuForums
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #70: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use a valid node label
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use node labels instead of direct node listing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use node assignments for builders and mergers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #17 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #13 3 mo 6 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #71: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #18: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #18: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #18: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #18: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1385: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1385: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1385: SUCCESS in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1385: SUCCESS in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1385/
<Snowhog> ahoneybun: Had I been aware sooner, I would have given you your Kubuntu Member badge on kubuntuforums.net sooner. I saw your recent post there a moment ago and recognized your username, so you have your badge now.
<ahoneybun> Snowhog: thanks no worries
<ahoneybun> tbh I've been a bit late on the forums as they have never been my thing
<ahoneybun> Snowhog: anyway to let me edit my profile? I'd like to add a sign on the bottom of my posts
<valorie> the good thing about forums is that they're found in a websearch
<Snowhog> You can do that. Log in and click on Settings in the upper right corner and you'll see the links to update your profile information.
<ahoneybun> tells me I don;t have access to it
<ahoneybun> AHoneybun, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<Snowhog> Give me a second.
<ahoneybun> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/profile.php?do=editprofile
<Snowhog> Try now. You might have to logout/log in again.
<ahoneybun> there we go
<ahoneybun> thanks Snowhog
<Snowhog> Happy to be of service.
<ahoneybun> anyway the Kubuntu Council members could have badges?
<ahoneybun> to prove we speak for the Kubuntu community?
<Snowhog> If they are members of our forum, certainly. Can you get with each of them and get their usernames on our forum and get them to me? I'll happily apply the badges.
<ahoneybun> well I am for one
<ahoneybun> I think valorie goes by valorie
<ahoneybun> or valoriez
<Snowhog> Valorie already has her badge.
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<valorie> <3
<acheronuk> Snowhog: valorie has a kubuntu member and a kde developer badge. kubuntu council is another 'thing'
<Snowhog> These are the people who have the badge: acheron, AHoneybun, claydoh, clivejo, Darin Miller, Darkwing, SteveRiley, valoriez
<ahoneybun> yea
<acheronuk> too many hats to wear :P
<Snowhog> I don't have a Kubuntu Council badge made up. I use the Kubuntu Team badge instead, and if one is a Kubuntu Developer as well, they get the additional Kubuntu Developer badge.
 * clivejo suggests a monkey hat badge for the KC
<Snowhog> Now, if there are only the two groups; Kubuntu Council and Kubuntu Developer, then I can redo the Kubuntu Team badge. How many Kubuntu 'groups' are there?
<acheronuk> Kubuntu Council, Kubuntu Developer, Kubuntu Member
<clivejo> we have a few
<acheronuk> then for KDE there is KDE Developer
<Snowhog> Okay, three. I can redo the Kubuntu Team badge to reflect Kubuntu Member. I'll create a third badge, Kubuntu Council. Yes, I already have a KDE Developer badge.
<valorie> weeeeee
<ahoneybun> thanks a lot Snowhog
<Snowhog> ahoneybun: It's the least we/I on Kubuntu Forums can do for all of you. I/we really do appreciate the work that you all do. We are the beneficiaries of your efforts.
<ahoneybun> tbh Kubuntu Developer kinda includes Kubuntu membership status 
<ahoneybun> so you could just have that one badge
<valorie> but members are not Devels
<clivejo> isnt a Kubuntu Developer people on  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev ?
<Snowhog> ahoneybun: What am I to make of this then: http://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/
<ahoneybun> well anyone on there that is neither a kubuntu developer or kubuntu council member are just normal kubuntu members
<Snowhog> ahoneybun: Okay. So everyone who is a Kubuntu Developer or Council is a Member, but not everyone who is a Member is a Developer or Council. That supports having three Kubuntu badges as far as I'm concerned. :)
<ahoneybun> yep
<Snowhog> Works for me. Three badges. I'll have to create a new one, and modify one of the existing. Not a problem.
 * acheronuk plots to acquire more badges
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Only if you agree to purchase the ales!
<acheronuk> you never know, one day that may happen
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I know how you can get moar badges
<tsimonq2> Snowhog: We should have a Kubuntu Ninja badge XD
<valorie> that could be a really cool lookin' one
<acheronuk> probably need to keep things simple for forum users though. in that they won't know what the hell it means! and too many badges/groups confuses as well
<valorie> mamarley: have you ever taken a look at our Driver Manager?
<mamarley> valorie: No, I don't have that installed.
<valorie> I'm wondering if you can fix it, or know someone who can?
<mamarley> In what language is it written?
<valorie> for the average user, it "collects information about your system" forever
<valorie> for me just now, it worked
<valorie> clivejo: do you know what it's written in?
<valorie> or yofel
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well shade wrote it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So maybe Ruby lol
<yofel> no, should be c++ or python
<clivejo> python I think
<yofel> c++ actually, just checked
<mamarley> Hmm, I do know a bit of C++.  Time isn't something I have an excess of right now though. :/
<yofel> git is somewhat on kdegit I think
<yofel> *somewhere
<acheronuk> wxl clivejo etc. added "Other Beta 2 Highlights" to the release notes. Add any I have missed that are worth mentioning!
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: link?
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Beta2/Kubuntu
<valorie> ooo, you fixed the images
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> we should probably mention driver-manager and the workaround
<Snowhog> valorie: Yes. I created the new Kubuntu Council badge. I show you as having the KDE Developer and Kubuntu Member badges. Is that correct?
<Snowhog> Oh, you weren't address me. Sorry.
<Snowhog> ^^adressing
<valorie> Snowhog: no, not a Devel -- but I am on the Council
<Snowhog> valorie: So, a Kubuntu Member and Kubuntu Council?
<clivejo> mamarley: LP Bug 1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530523
<clivejo> running "sudo update-apt-xapian-index" before running the driver manager seems to fix it
<valorie> Snowhog: yes
<clivejo> mamarley: Carlos posted a patch - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1530523/comments/22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged]
<clivejo> but I couldnt get it to work
<acheronuk> clivejo: is that the Muon guy? 
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-March/004066.html
<Snowhog> valorie: Done. Because I don't know who all in Kubuntu Council, Kubunutu Developer, and Kubuntu Member might also be a member on our forum, in order for me to get the badges assignedI'll either need to be contacted by the individuals directly, or have someone here compile a list of each group (Council, Member, Developer) who are members of Kubuntu 
<Snowhog> Forums . Net, with their KFN usernames and get it to me. Anyone up for the task?
<valorie> it is easy to see who is member of each team on LP
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+members
<Snowhog> valorie: Yes, but the usernames on those lists may/likely aren't the usernames on our forum, if they are members there.
<wxl> acheronuk: actually that looks pretty darn good
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<wxl> part of me wants to ask, though: is "kwave" everyone's "favourite app?" XD
<clivejo> wxl: of course!
<clivejo> its not yours?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> um
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> that's it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ccGJM0up/file_2239.oga
<wxl> um
<wxl> pim doesn't exist in kubuntu or doesn't exist in apps?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 2s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j1x2BamM/file_2240.oga
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev
<acheronuk> wxl: suggest an app to change it to then?
<valorie> kwave?
<valorie> what IS it?
<wxl> acheronuk: peruse? XD
<valorie> my favorites: krunner, konversation, yakuake
<valorie> ktorrent
<acheronuk> kwave is new in apps. old program, but new in the apps release
<wxl> yeah that's a good reason
<wxl> besides my favorite is kate, so nevermind that
<Snowhog> Got a hungry kitty that need attention.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 54s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uDwg2dGx/file_2241.oga
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 3s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XongvKx5/file_2242.oga
 * clivejo tries not to giggle
<acheronuk> wxl: maybe we can do a better one for final
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BP31yfOI/file_2243.oga
 * wxl slaps clivejo 
 * clivejo chokes
<wxl> acheronuk: well, like i said, it's new, so it makes sense. i'm just comparing to the text about "your favourite apps"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vcSWJmso/file_2244.oga
<wxl> this seems to suggest there's no PIM/related products in kubuntu, no? "Kubuntu comes with KDE Applications 16.12.3 containing all your favourite apps from KDE, with the exception of PIM and related products. |
<clivejo> tsimonq2: we are talking about latest KDE apps to showcase
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 2s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FGpW0PFj/file_2245.oga
<clivejo> PIM is there, just not the latest
<wxl> and we're not shipping latest PIM in final are we?
<clivejo> doesn't look likely
<acheronuk> how about? "Kubuntu comes with [[https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.12.3.php |KDE Applications 16.12.3]] containing all your favourite apps from KDE, with the exception of PIM and related products which will hopefully be updated to 16.12 versions by the time of final release."
<valorie> oh I forgot Kate
<valorie> use it all the time
<valorie> added the driver manager bug to that beta2 page
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<wxl> omg that phone call is why i hate sales
 * wxl sighs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Can I call you? :D
<clivejo> Simon prank calling you again?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha nope not today
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i don't advise it. i'm wiped out.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<clivejo> does dh_install need to be told to list missing files?
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #831: SUCCESS in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #194: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #411: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #344: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #372: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #78: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #186: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #123: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #146: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #412: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #100: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #101: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #332: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #446: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #187: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #56: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #179: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #143: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #57: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #144: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #180: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #426: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #437: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #117: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #118: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/183/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> morning :)
<clivejo> lordievader: do you know C++?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libqapt build #225: FAILURE in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libqapt/225/
<yofel> moin
<clivejo> morning yofel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libqapt build #226: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libqapt/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #28: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #29: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #123: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #124: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1386: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1386: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1386: SUCCESS in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1386: SUCCESS in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1386/
<lordievader> clivejo: Very little.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libqapt build #228: FAILURE in 4.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libqapt/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #35 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #35: ABORTED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/35/
<mparillo> Looks like Plasma 5.9.4 hit ZZ. I already had the plasma-staging PPA applied, but I have 197 updates pending.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #373: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #186: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #188: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #187: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #189: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1387: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1387: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1387: SUCCESS in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1387: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libqapt build #229: STILL FAILING in 6.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libqapt/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libqapt build #230: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libqapt/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/31/
<yofel> hm...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a 'hm...' without a reason makes me nervous.....
<yofel> haha
<yofel> I was working on the CI and was curious if someone's around :D
<yofel> and the tests are giving me a headache :/
 * valorie is setting up a sensor array in System monitor, not as hard as it would seem to be
<valorie> https://mmikowski.github.io/ksysguard-config/ <--- pretty neato
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> I didn't know that custom tabs were a thing XD
<valorie> me either
<valorie> it doesn't show up in control+escape
<valorie> but it does if I directly call ksysguard
<valorie> so rather than just konsole running top, I'll also leave my custom tab up too
<valorie> since it froze this morning again
<valorie> and I killed off folding@home
<valorie> :(
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2017/03/laptop-freezing-figuring-out-issues.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> htop ftw
<valorie> how would htop be better for this use?
<valorie> I've used both
<valorie> also you can comment on the blog and help out somebody else, maybe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/91/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ovie did a demo of the cool stuff ksysguard can do
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Like remote monitoring etc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, NSA? 😏
<clivejo> indeedy
<clivejo> all ur sensor belong to us
<valorie> I wonder why the ctl+esc version doesn't have the bells and whistles?
<clivejo> thats the "Process Manager" part of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #127: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #32: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'd like ctl+esc to pop up the whole thing
<clivejo> change your shortcuts
<yofel> yay, tests pass again, finally
<valorie> nice!
<yofel> wow, updating jobs is going to take ages like this T.T
<valorie> boo on that
<clivejo> ages like what?
<yofel> new_project({:branch=>"kubuntu_stable", :name=>"prison", :component=>"launchpadgit", :url_base=>"https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers//"})
<yofel> guess what I'm doing :P
<yofel> but this doubles the job count -.-
<clivejo> oh you figured out a way to build stable?
<acheronuk> :)
<yofel> still testing, but should ~work as a rough base
<clivejo> but we didnt have stable for KF5?
<yofel> frameworks never has stable, that's built in unstable and copied to stable on success if ENV['component'] == 'frameworks'
<yofel> I think I fixed the component detection, but that also needs more testing
<clivejo> how do you detect the job is framework?
<clivejo> magic?
<yofel> no, by telling that job that :P
<clivejo> how?!?
<clivejo> it used to detect from the git URL
<clivejo> but we dont have that in LP
<yofel> by reading the projectpath from kde-repo-metadata
<clivejo> ah clever!
<yofel> seems to kind of work:
<yofel> type unstable, name attica, component frameworks, branch master
<yofel> type unstable, name audiocd-kio, component kde/kdemultimedia, branch master
<yofel> type unstable, name baloo, component frameworks, branch master
<yofel> type unstable, name baloo-widgets, component kde/kdelibs, branch master
<clivejo> can that be part of the job name?
<yofel> well, as you see that only really works for frameworks, the others are named by the kde internal project structure. So not sure if that's that useful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/98/
<clivejo> zesty_unstable_framework_attica ?
<yofel> can do, but that'll also give you zesty_unstable_kde_multimedia_audiocd-kio
<clivejo> just thinking back to when I was learning, would have been a handy thing to have
<yofel> and TBH, I don't want to rename all the jobs just yet
<yofel> maybe when initializing the next release
<yofel> otherwise we loose the whole history
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> just a suggestion
<yofel> yeah sure, keep that in mind when we add zesty+1
<wxl> meant to sent this to kubuntu-devel (too) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-March/001003.html
<valorie> that will be just around the corner!
<clivejo> I've kinda picked up what each package is part of now
<clivejo> but might be easier for new people to understand
<valorie> wxl: I'm not clear from that email where the flavor people show up?
<valorie> is this in IRC, or what?
<yofel> ok, this doesn't look too bad, let me actually run the project update in live mode
<wxl> valorie: click the link. it's an ubuntu on air thing from what i understand
<acheronuk> and to filter for views and custom jobs
<valorie> ah
<clivejo> acheronuk: that too
<valorie> cool
<yofel> a couple things are missing branches, e.g. 
<yofel> new_project({:branch=>"kubuntu_stable", :name=>"akonadi-notes", :component=>"launchpadgit", :url_base=>"https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers//"})
<yofel> #<GitNoBranchError: origin/kubuntu_stable>
<clivejo> new package
<yofel> and some will need an override because the detection fails, e.g.
<yofel> new_project({:branch=>"kubuntu_stable", :name=>"pim-storage-service-manager", :component=>"launchpadgit", :url_base=>"https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers//"})
<yofel> #<Project::BranchError: master not allowed for kubuntu_stable build>
<clivejo> could be quite a few of those
<yofel> former yes, latter just a few
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/101/
<yofel> so 252 jobs actually made it to jenkins
<yofel> this might be rather red for a while
<yofel> esp. xenial
<clivejo> wanna paste a list of failed, or you gonna script creating kubuntu_stable branches?
<yofel> didn't indend to really... also note that frameworks shouldn't have that branch
<yofel> ok, they should also fail on the branch sanity check, but in the past that was our way of blacklisting those for stable
<yofel> lets see if attica actually does the copy. That code hasn't run in a while :D
<clivejo> blow the dust and cobwebs off it first
<yofel> well, that's why I'm doing this on a friday ;P
<clivejo> so LP takes a hissy fit?!
<yofel> well, rather so the CI isn't all red if it does......
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Enable stable builds again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Add an upstream project metdata parser
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Remove strigi analyzers, eol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: More dead projects
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Do this with proper exceptions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix identation
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Style fixes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Refactor the git utils out of Projects
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix layout
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Refactor the upstream parser
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Throw exception when trying to build master on stable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Don't do nested chdirs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Don't pull the meta repos every time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Add stable back in the tests
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Set a default build_type matching the branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix syntax
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Refactor some more to make the analyzers happy
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://github.com/linode/docs/pull/544/commits
<ahoneybun> \o/ Konveration setup added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/1/
<yofel> oops, you need to initialize the ppa first ^^
<valorie> ahoneybun: is this for the docs?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/2/
<yofel> yay, pkg copy still works
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/1/
<yofel> that works as indended, I guess
<yofel> *intended
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: All jobs should block on the tooling deployment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #19: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #19: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #19: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #19: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1388: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1388: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1388: SUCCESS in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1388: SUCCESS in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1388/
<tsimonq2> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tsimonq2> Whoops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Add the template code for that..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #20: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #20: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #20: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #20: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1389: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1389: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1389: SUCCESS in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1389: SUCCESS in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #832: SUCCESS in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-mediacenter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-mediacenter/1/
<yofel> hm... that build order makes no sense
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/1/
<valorie> nice to see a bit o' green though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rsibreak build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rsibreak/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/1/
<yofel> that's because for those jobs SUCCESS is printed. Most of the jobs work fine every day, they're just silent
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeedu-data build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeedu-data/1/
<yofel> all you see is breakage and fixes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #1: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #1: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/1/
<clivejo> good grief
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/1/
<valorie> reality bites
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/1/
<yofel> well, the wall of red was expected as the PPA has a) outdated and useless packages in xenial, b) barely useful stuff in zesty
<yofel> OTOH, most of that is failing on dput :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/1/
<yofel> guess I need to try to add that throttle for that next :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-grub build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-grub/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccessible build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccessible/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkexiv2 build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkexiv2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_poxml build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_poxml/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdcraw build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdcraw/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gpgmepp build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gpgmepp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #1: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/1/
<clivejo> did you klear out the PPA?
<yofel> only yakkety. The old stuff in xenial should get superseded, and zesty was empty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_analitza build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_analitza/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rsibreak build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rsibreak/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-mediacenter build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-mediacenter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #1: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #1: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #1: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #1: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #1: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkomparediff2 build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkomparediff2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #427: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #1: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #1: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #137: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #1: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #151: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #1: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #1: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #1: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #1: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #1: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rsibreak build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rsibreak/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-mediacenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-mediacenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeedu-data build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeedu-data/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #2: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #2: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #333: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-mediacenter build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-mediacenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rsibreak build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rsibreak/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_poxml build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_poxml/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdcraw build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdcraw/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkexiv2 build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkexiv2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #2: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gpgmepp build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gpgmepp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_analitza build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_analitza/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #1: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #447: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #97: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #2: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> .
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #428: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #2: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/2/
<valorie> yowza
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #2: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #2: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-grub build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-grub/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccessible build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccessible/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #2: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #2: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkomparediff2 build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkomparediff2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #2: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #138: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #2: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #2: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #2: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #1: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #58: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #2: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcontacts build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcontacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcontacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcontacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #118: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #119: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/105/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #427: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #438: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1390: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1390: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1390: SUCCESS in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1390: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1390/
<yofel> moin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #89: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #414: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/414/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hey
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Update gem data to more recent versions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #415: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/184/
 * clivejo wonders what yofel is doing
<clivejo> oh to be a fly on the wall
<yofel> letting the ci put a couple more frameworks into stable
<yofel> qt was missing from stable xenial
<yofel> now I'm adding a couple more stable branches
<yofel> then I need to debug why the branch detection for kdevelop fails
<clivejo> its is amazing how quick everything goes out of date
<yofel> true...
<clivejo> yofel: do python mudules create actual binary libraries ?
<yofel> I think so. Something byte compiled at least
<clivejo> pyc files?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> but what about .so ?
<clivejo> and debugging packages
<yofel> that I'm not sure, I've seen those too, but usually more from python libs written in C or so
<clivejo> oh, they wrapper in some kind of python wrapper, but actually build as C?
<clivejo> wrapped
<yofel> no, python libs written in python don't, but you can use other languages than python to write libs for it
<yofel> see pyqt
<clivejo> I might look later
<clivejo> trying to package some modules
<clivejo> is the meeting happening today?
<yofel> I don't know. I'll try to be around for a while at least
<yofel> you can look at python-launchpadlib for a native python lib package
<clivejo> it is usually as 15:00 UTC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/247/
<clivejo> yofel: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/launchpadlib/1.10.5 ?
<yofel> well, I meant https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-launchpadlib
<yofel> but that's the really vaniall python package, right
<yofel> *vanilla
<clivejo> is there something wrong with 1.10.4?
<yofel> why?
<clivejo> oh sorry!
<clivejo> totally misunderstood
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/119/
<clivejo> I thought you meant can you look at
<clivejo> yes, I looked at a few modules in the archive and using them as a templete
<yofel> ah heh
<clivejo> just 14 of them to do!
<yofel> grrrrr, my parser matches 2 metadata files for kdevelop and barfs -.-
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/60/
<acheronuk> clivejo yofel: Not sure if I'll be around for 3pm. if not, I'll be back sometime later for sure 
<clivejo> ok, might skip it today
<clivejo> DarinMiller: are you ok with that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #404: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #338: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Select the longest project match
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Just landed in San Francisco so I am ok with skipping.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/93/
<yofel> ack, next week then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #374: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/374/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I shall get my lawns mowed then
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Try to not run over the daffodils
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uh80VbuU/file_2274.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #408: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #409: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #21: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #21: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #21: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #21: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1391: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1391: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1391: SUCCESS in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1391: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akregator build #145: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akregator/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/3/
<tsdgeos> guys konqueror stuck in zesty to 16.12.1 instead of 16.12.3 like the rest of apps, any idea why?
<tsdgeos> also the konqueror package seems it should depend/recommend on libkf5khtml-bin ?
<tsdgeos> and imho too many plugins ended up in konq-plugins
<tsdgeos> konq-plugins used to be some "extra plugins"
<tsdgeos> now contains every single plugin, thus making konqueror rather useless without it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/4/
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: that is going to be updated soon. has been left to one side as until very recently we did not have permission to upload that split package. plus needs the copyright sorted as we promised the release team that would be sorted before the next upload, and copyright is gobbledygook to me.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #65: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/65/
<santa_> acheronuk: well, they are just files listing the copyright holders and licenses. it's not rocket science. and it's really sad that I'm working alone on the kdepim ones because nobody moved a finger here to sort that important problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #66: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/3/
<acheronuk> santa_: apologies. if it WAS 'rocket science', I would have more confidence on what I'm doing with them. :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #91: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/91/
 * valorie hopes tsimonq2 is reading the above re: copyrights
<valorie> if I do learn packaging at some point, I would love to specialize in something like that
<valorie> ie: english code
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/3/
<sintre> didn't catch the news , but gratz to DarinMiller , had no clue he had those kind of credentials , but makes sense in hindsight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/4/
<valorie> clivejo: what lovely daffies!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/5/
<acheronuk> grrr... my internet keeps coming and going tonight. :/
<DarinMiller_> Hey, hi and hello.
<DarinMiller_> I am finally back home.
<valorie> wb DarinMiller_!
<valorie> good luck with the jetlag
<DarinMiller_> Thanks.  I am fighting it right now trying to stay awake until at least 9:00.  Valorie have you recovered from your trip?
<valorie> pretty much
<valorie> yes, that's the key for me -- staying awake that first night
<valorie> go out for dinner!
<valorie> and let someone else drive
<valorie> lol
<valorie> go take a walk
<DarinMiller_> Has anyone noticed the "show launcher when not running" (taskbar right click running application) is missing in 17.04?
<valorie> oh damn
<valorie> but does "pin" take its place?
<valorie> testing that
<valorie> it does
<DarinMiller_> Checking neonn shortly to see if it's missing there also.... 
<valorie> to me, "pin" makes more sense then "show launcher when not running"
<DarinMiller_> As far as I can tell, pinning is visibility on multiple desktops.
<valorie> well, it just worked for me on system monitor -- I pinned it, quit
<ahoneybun> Pin replaces it
<valorie> clicked on the launcher, and back it started
<DarinMiller_> Weird, pinning was giving me menu on one box, but not the other.
<DarinMiller_> Yes, pin does work.
<valorie> cool
 * DarinMiller_ thinks he should stay away from the PC when heavily jet lagged...
<valorie> nope, you helped me discover a new thing
<valorie> thanks
<DarinMiller_> :)
<acheronuk> discovered that a while back when things started to get 'pinned' that I didn't want!
<acheronuk> think that bug is fixed now
<DarinMiller_> Discovered the issue: performed a "dirty" upgrade on a home directory going from 14.04 to 17.04 without reformat.  The pin option on the dirty upgrade gives cascading menus with desktop or activity options.  On clean install, it works as expected (checkbox instead of cascading menu).
<acheronuk> DarinMiller_: welcome back
<DarinMiller_> Same box I had to manually deinstall kdewallet as both kdewallet and kdewallet5 were installed.  (It's my dad's backup laptop that he hardly uses).
<DarinMiller_> Thanks acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> valorie: after 34 days of uptime, I had a freeze on this PC earlier! 
<DarinMiller_> I was hoping I could stayed involved more in Taiwan as the timezones overlap Euro times in the evenings, but too many work related actives kept me busy.
<DarinMiller_> Hard freeze likes valorie's where REISUB fails.
<DarinMiller_> ?
<acheronuk> yep. just had to hard power off
<valorie> oh that sucks, acheronuk
<valorie> I'm really beginning to think that it is temp related
<valorie> my system monitor is really useful
<valorie> also, I ditched my folding@home application, and now run it as a chrome plugin
<valorie> that allows me to vary how much CPU I allow it
<acheronuk> was not temp related here, but my freeze could be completely coincidental
<valorie> I can do 100% at night if I leave the fan on
<valorie> about 60% during the day seems fine so far
<DarinMiller_> valorie: do you have removeable DRAM (SODIMM's) and do you have more than one?  If so and assuming they are easily accessable, power down the PC and remove one module.  
<valorie> there are two -- son removed and reseated them
<valorie> I don't want less ram!
<valorie> it didn't freeze since yesterday
<valorie> I did restart because of updates
<DarinMiller_> If crashing still occurs, swap the SODIMMs and try again.  Since your son thermal past'ed your heat sink and cleaned your system, your CPU cooling should not be an issue.
<DarinMiller_> valorie: you laptop has froze when not under heavy load, yes?
<valorie> well, I wasn't sure
<valorie> now that I'm monitoring, I've removed load one way or another
<valorie> and no freezing
<DarinMiller_> This single sodimm test would be temporary.  How much RAM do you have?
<valorie> I guess I can only prove that that was the issue (load+heat buildup) if I allow it again
<valorie> I read one blogpost where it happened at precisely 67C!
<valorie> and the person found that temp specified in the software controlling cooling
<valorie> but I don't have intel, which that software was
<valorie> and mine is far above 67
<DarinMiller_> hmmm, that is strange.  Could be kernel choking when invoking CPU throttling.
 * DarinMiller_ is updating 2nd box to 17.04 (sudo do-release-upgrade -d) to see it will exhibit lockups.
<DarinMiller_> 1st box does not have lockup issue, but I put it to sleep every night.
<valorie> the reason it was so strange was that it happened often in the middle of the night
<valorie> nothing special going on at 2am that wasn't happening for hours before
<valorie> but it could have been a slow buildup of heat
<valorie> now if it freezes at least I can take a picture on my phone of what was occuring at the time of lockup
<valorie> even the clock display is frozen
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-26
<DarinMiller> the "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" choked on upgrade (upgrade errors). I tried rebooting, and my system was angry that qdbus-qt5 was not installed.
<DarinMiller> I proceeded to "sudo apt --fix-broken install" and all is well.  I may have had not std kernel that caused issue.  I will have to try a 16.10 to 17.04 on the RC spin.
<valorie> good to hear, DarinMiller
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1392: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1392: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1392: SUCCESS in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1392: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1392/
<DarinMiller> g'morning
<DarinMiller> I plan to update the copyright files for kalarm, kmail, knotes, kontact and korganizer based on akregator and akondiconsole copyright files.
<DarinMiller> I assume I can use the same copyright file for all packages, yes? 
<DarinMiller> Was the current copyright file manually generated?  If automated, how were the file lists under the respective LGPL-xxx sections generated?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<DarinMiller> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey DarinMiller
 * DarinMiller woke up after 5.5hrs of sleep (jet lag) and seems to talking to himself atm on the channel...
<BluesKaj> heh, i seem to have jet lag and i haven't traveleld anywhere in a couple of yrs
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: the copyright file could be VERY similar, but no, they are individual per source package. i.e. taking account of who worked on what files at what time and under what license
<acheronuk> clivejo pointed me to https://wiki.debian.org/CopyrightReviewTools
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Just passing the baton!
 * acheronuk drops the baton and is disqualified
<DarinMiller> Thanks acheronuk.  i forgot to checkout kubuntu_zesty_archive for akregator and akondiconsole and in orgin/master they are identical.
<acheronuk> I think the best idea may be to run the 'licensecheck --check '.*' --recursive --deb-machine --lines 0 *' on the source in question, and compare the output of that in some of those that have already been done by santa_ etc
<DarinMiller> So will cme update dpkg-copyright fix everything or do I use decopy (or both)?
<acheronuk> no idea. it's all nonsense to me
<DarinMiller> Also, if the files are fixed in kubuntu_zesty_archive, how do we propogate the update to the other branches the next packages will contain the update?
 * DarinMiller agrees with Rik.  Packages seem to compile and run just fine regardless of what the copyright file :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> KCI merges into stable and the unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *wonders what Walters email is about*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> ubuntu on air?
<acheronuk> wants one of us to go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay
<acheronuk> and talk about kubuntu development?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> when is it?
<DarinMiller> kci merges the latest package set release (i.e.kubuntu_zesty_archive) into kubuntu_stable and then into kubuntu_unstable?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> yup
<DarinMiller> ah, OK. making sense.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> and then on a major release, we merge kubuntu_unstable to kubuntu_<dev>_archive
<acheronuk> clivejo: they seem to be every Friday, but I don't see from that email exactly when they propose starting doing ubuntu flavours as part of that
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> this is the step Simon misses when he staged that time
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> and is why I was keen on him to write some documents to explain the process
<yofel> *yawn*
<yofel> moin
<DarinMiller> moin yofel
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> morning yofel
<yofel> who else is cursing DST? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> a little!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> but its mothers day here too
<yofel> heh
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> and Im cooking dinner, better get my backside in gear!
<DarinMiller> every spring DST causes me trouble, but I don't mind the fall.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> already 12
 * acheronuk is not happy at losing an hour!
<yofel> now lets see if I can work out this component mess. I noticed yesterday that ECM isn't 'frameworks' as project, but 'kdesupport' :/
<acheronuk> I noticed that failed to copy and log said it was 'not frameworks'!
<acheronuk> clivejo: yeah. I'm not cooking lunch, but I have to dash and get ready nonetheless
<yofel> I guess I could whitelist 'kdesupport' as well, but that will then whitelist all of these: automoc cagibi craft emerge-history extra-cmake-modules kdewin kdewin-installer libqzeitgeist phonon polkit-qt-1 qca soprano strigi
<DarinMiller> Clive and Rik, sounds like you guys are busy so I will catch you both later...
<yofel> which would be nonsense for e.g. qca
<DarinMiller> Later I would like to understand a bit more... back on the archive and new release process, I don't quite follow what Simon did wrong.  Did he merge the wrong branch into kubuntu_<dev>_archive?
<DarinMiller> yofel, what exactly are you updating?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: no problem. I shall be back either later this afternoon, or maybe this evening (my time)
<yofel> CI rules for stable builds - specifically the 'component' value for the jobs
<yofel> frameworks has a very special handling there
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: he didn't merge anything! just bumped the deps. that is all!
<acheronuk> and called that "staging"
<DarinMiller> Yofel: Are you attempting to update/upgrade current scripts (add new functionality or fix something)?
<yofel> hm, that was kind of the reason why the old scripts automated that... humans forget stuff :/
<yofel> DarinMiller: yes
<yofel> well, I already did as a matter of fact, I just missed some special cases of the special case -.-
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: OK, I think I understand.  If am around during the next release, I would like to observer then process JTBS (just to be sure) I fully understand.
<DarinMiller> yofel: the scripts you reference, are they part of KA or something else?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: it's pretty simple. debian merges are more 'fun'
<yofel> hm, or I could generally override to 'frameworks' handling if: it's trying to build master for stable && upstream actually has master set for stable
<yofel> DarinMiller: no, CI is pangea-tooling, KA is the archive packaging
<acheronuk> right. gotta go. back later
<yofel> they don't really have anything in common right now
<DarinMiller> Ok, later acheronuk
<yofel> one reason for that being that they're written in different languages ^^
<DarinMiller> yofel: are the scripts you are updating part of a package set or scripts that reside on the CI server?
<yofel> DarinMiller: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/
<yofel> if you're curious, I'm talking about https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/ci-tooling/lib/projects.rb line 171 ff
<DarinMiller> awesome, thanks.  That's exactly what I was attempting to find and follow.
<yofel> DarinMiller: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/ci-tooling/kci/ppa_copy_package.rb#n36 has the other side
<yofel> essentially: <release>_stable_* will always build the git stable branch together with kubuntu_stable packaging
<yofel> but as frameworks don't have a stable branch, they are only built in unstable and the result gets copied from unstable to the stable PPA on success
<yofel> IF component == frameworks
<yofel> now I'm having trouble setting the right component
<yofel> in the past, our packaging was namespaced on debian git, e.g. pkg-kde/plasma/breeze, so the component was read from that
<yofel> on Launchpad we don't have that, so I'm now reading that from the project path from kde sysadming/repo-metadata
<yofel> but that has 'kdesupport' set for extra-cmake-modules so it's not working properly
<yofel> now looking at things closer, kde-build-metadata/logical-module-structure actually has 'master' set for 'stable-kf5-qt5', so I could trust upstream and just override the component based on that...
 * DarinMiller likes ruby's clean code structure (no curly brackets, colons or semi-colons) just plain CR's and white space indents.
<yofel> python's the same in that regard. ruby is a bit more condensed, hence looking more 'elegant' and more cryptic XD
<DarinMiller> yes, very python-esque
<DarinMiller> back to the copyright stuff... for kmail, I ran 'cme update dpkg-copyright' (debmake -cc didn't seem to do anything).
<mamarley> As a C and Java programmer, I don't understand how you guys can do without the curlybrackets. :P
<DarinMiller> the liscense check did change much either and the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24253177/
<DarinMiller> Not sure how to address the FIXME sections
<DarinMiller> the cr file generated by cme is very short and clean: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253205/
 * DarinMiller always forgets his colons, semi-colons and open/closing brackets (many hours searching for the missing punctuation before the advent if ide's, and I still get bitten when using an ide).
<yofel> I write PHP for a living, and I find not using curly brackets rather relaxing
<yofel> OTOH, that might just be because I'm using something other than PHP.......
<DarinMiller> nit picking:  closing brakets are typically on a line all by themselves. I don't like wasting the verical space just for an end of section marker.
<DarinMiller> be back in a bit...
<mamarley> I know Python uses indentation instead of brackets.  Is Ruby the same way?
<yofel> no, they use <keyword>...end
<mamarley> Ah, OK
<yofel> so they're saving the opening bracket I guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Try to make the build dependencies match reality a bit more
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Override component to frameworks if upstream sets the stable branch to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #22: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #22: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #22: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #22: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1393: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1393: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1393: SUCCESS in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1393: SUCCESS in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1393/
<yofel> ok, should work... now on to DRB
<DarinMiller> Excellent.
<tsdgeos> can you please guys also fix phonon in zesty?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1394: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1394: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1394/
<tsdgeos> this is a bit of a sad joke https://paste.kde.org/poqexe4sg
<tsdgeos> i can open a bug if you think it'll matter at all
 * ahoneybun holds tongue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1394: SUCCESS in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1394: SUCCESS in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1394/
<tsdgeos> ahoneybun: what is the problem?
<ahoneybun> tbh the tone you use
<tsdgeos> my personal fact is that no bug i've opened for kubuntu gets sorted, but complaining here seems to be relatively more effectly
<ahoneybun> I know text is hard to read tone wise
<tsdgeos> but i understand people sometimes still like bugs so progress is tracked and stuff
<tsdgeos> so i can open the bug if that is what you want
<ahoneybun> please do, that's how things should get fixed
<tsdgeos> ahoneybun: can you explain the reason why some kf5 packages have a -bin package that is not pulled when installing the library?
<tsdgeos> because seems like a really really bad idea
<ahoneybun> nope
<tsdgeos> i will open a bug and will let you guys prove me wrong ;)
<DarinMiller> tsdgeos: libraries can be uses by several packages, so installing packages based on a "reverse" depends would turn into a bloat issue (bunch of packages installed when only 1 or 2 are desirable).
<tsdgeos> you mean you decided to install broken things?
<tsdgeos> ksendbugmail is needed by functionality of kxmlgui
<DarinMiller> if bin files depends on library, the the library will be installed but not visa versa.
<tsdgeos> what you do now
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> library depends on the binary existing
<tsdgeos> because it provides functionality
<tsdgeos> that's why KDE releases them together
<DarinMiller> The standard Kubuntu packages are found here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git?
<DarinMiller> I am still too new to understand where the phonon packages reside.  My gut feel, is that Canonical maintains them. 
<DarinMiller> If Canonical is slow to update their packages, we can override in a ppa, but not in the main repos (at least not that I am aware).
<ahoneybun> I don't think unless there is a big bug that a new version will fix
<tsdgeos> DarinMiller: sorry, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon clearly says "Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers"
<DarinMiller> Ah, OK so its not part of the standard Kubuntu packages, but its something that is pulled in on the side.  I will see if I can figure out where that occurs.
<DarinMiller> Remember, KDE does not = Kubuntu.  We cannot alway follow KDE directly as we are contrained by Canonicals repos (i.e. we have to follow their QT releases in the main repos, but can sometimes override in a PPA if needed).
<DarinMiller> Not the best for end user experience especially when package upgrades do not meet Canonical deadlines.
<tsdgeos> i do know that
<tsdgeos> but, having a broken phonon and packages that are "unnecessarily split"
<tsdgeos> is not Ubuntu's nor canonical's fault
<tsdgeos> as much as i like blaming my employer when i'm not on the clock :D
 * tsdgeos hides
<DarinMiller> I cannot find how or where phonon is packaged in Kubuntu.  I can't find it KCI, frameworks, plasma or apps. Nor do I find it in any of the ka config files.
 * DarinMiller sometimes is not very good looking and often needs help finding stuff.
<ahoneybun> I think its more upstream then us
 * yofel tries to find where phonon ended up in
<DarinMiller> I think it is too. Although the changelog show evidence of Kubuntu devel meddling: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/p/phonon/phonon_4.8.3-0ubuntu3/changelog
<yofel> oh, we did have our own phonon packaging, maybe someone forgot about it...
<DarinMiller> the last evidence of phonon I can find in the the ka/gtruby-trusty script...
<yofel> hm... this might really have been forgotten
<yofel> back in xenial I didn't bother because the release was new enough and ian did the cherry picking
<yofel> but after that nobody seems to have touched it
<DarinMiller> yofel: should that be pulled (from debian or ??) manually, kind of like we do some of the other packages like kdevelop?
<yofel> it's something we should be regularly merging with debian - where they do the primary packaging
<yofel> we threw away our dedicated packaging 4 years ago
<yofel> I wonder where the note went where the former "kdesupport" stuff was listed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapman build #2: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #2: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbruch build #2: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbruch/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #2: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kollision build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kollision/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #2: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #2: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #2: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blinken build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blinken/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kteatime build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kteatime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #2: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #2: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdebugsettings build #2: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdebugsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #2: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kig build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdialog build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdialog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_katomic build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_katomic/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #2: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #2: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalc build #2: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalc/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kross-interpreters build #2: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kross-interpreters/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #2: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #2: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #2: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #2: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamoso build #2: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamoso/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #2: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #2: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #2: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktuberling build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktuberling/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_svgpart build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_svgpart/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiten build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiten/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #2: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #2: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiriki build #2: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiriki/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #2: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #2: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #2: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #2: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #2: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools build #2: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #2: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #2: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #2: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #2: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blinken build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blinken/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kteatime build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kteatime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdebugsettings build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdebugsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kig build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdialog build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdialog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_katomic build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_katomic/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalc build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamoso build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamoso/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktuberling build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktuberling/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kross-interpreters build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kross-interpreters/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_svgpart build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_svgpart/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiriki build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiriki/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiten build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiten/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Revert "Try to make the build dependencies match reality a bit more"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #23: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #23: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #23: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #23: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1395: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1395: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1395: SUCCESS in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1395: SUCCESS in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #4: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #5: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #3: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #3: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #4: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #4: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #7: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #4: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #1: UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #3: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #3: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #3: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #3: FIXED in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcontacts build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcontacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #4: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #4: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #4: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/4/
<ahoneybun> maybe we should start getting a banner for the website for 17.04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #3: FIXED in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/4/
<valorie> amen to that, ahoneybun!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #4: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akregator build #146: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akregator/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #833: UNSTABLE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/833/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #813: UNSTABLE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kshisen build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kshisen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #274: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #2: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #236: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #142: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #166: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #188: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #190: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #429: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #146: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #188: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #145: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/107/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-19
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @Lazy B, Right but this is not about removal in general but rather the minimal install option
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #628: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1064: UNSTABLE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1064/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1042: UNSTABLE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1042/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #252: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #91: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #423: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #178: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #450: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #67: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #146: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #470: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #96: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #487: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #556: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #60: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #402: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #66: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #507: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #152: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #146: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #523: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #509: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #50: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #169: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #125: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #110: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #147: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #127: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #127: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #167: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #166: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #49: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #152: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #46: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #190: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #463: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #68: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #126: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #157: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #63: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #112: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #123: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #206: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #68: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> FYI... updating to 18.04 packaging issues on cannonical side... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1742147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742147 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Bionic) "upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 fails with triggers looping" [High,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, s/canonnical/Ubuntu Core Developer/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #452: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #88: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #499: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #434: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #542: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #513: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #256: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #617: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #285: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #147: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #132: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #66: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #88: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #99: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/97/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So the part of Canonical that does the packagine is called Ubuntu Core Devs?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The Ubuntu hierarchy is completely independent from the Canonical hierarchy.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Canonical just hires people that happen to either have these permissions or are fast-tracked into it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Which could be done by any company, really.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I see.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The Ubuntu Core Developers, a lot of which happen to be Canonical employees, collectively maintain all packages in Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Masters of the Universe collectively maintains all of the community-supported packages in Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And then people can be hired to fulfill the responsibilities of those roles.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But Canonical Foundations for example is the team within Canonical hired to work on the core Ubuntu packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I see the package has been already been raised to the attention of that team.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So realistically, since the bug isn't assigned to anyone, you or I, if we had a solution and the upload access, could swoop in and solve this.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But since Canonical Foundations contains the people who wrote these tools, and they're paid as their full-time job to work on Ubuntu, they can solve it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (If a company that isn't Canonical decided it was profitable (thus worthwhile) to pay people to work on Ubuntu, they could very well do that.)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For example, Blue Systems (I think) did this at one point.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #91: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/91/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So when people say that all of Ubuntu is developed by Canonical, it's inaccurate. Sure, the CEO of Canonical happens to be the SABDFL of Ubuntu, and a lot of Canonical employees work on Ubuntu, if the majority of Ubuntu's development one day came from e.g. Blue Systems, you could say that Blue Systems develops Ubuntu and Canonical hosts Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Some of this is a gray area, but ultimately, Canonical hosts the resources for Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Blue Systems is a very mysterious company.  Not sure how they are funded, what they produce or support.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If Canonical went out of business tomorrow, Ubuntu would survive.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Right.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> My assumptions of Canonical and their structure were way out in left field. I thought the Ubuntu side of things was entirely under their control.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's a common misconception but is entirely inaccurate.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's coincidental at best.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, I linked to the wrong bug earlier.  A friend and I have confirmed this bug on 4 different machines: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1756743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756743 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 has package dependancies blocking install." [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, So this isn't the release upgrader's fault.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's the fault of those individual packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll mark all of those packages as affected.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Er.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Actually, no, this is the release upgrader.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Understood.  I was attempting to give anyone a heads up to anyone that is jumping on 18.04 ahead of schedule.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I didn't read the last part of it. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller So between step 4 and 5, could you please find the version of ubuntu-release-upgrader?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is the release upgrader part of the Ubuntu Core team or the person(s) maintaining the package?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It should be relatively easy to bisect the cause if we know the version of it.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @DarinMiller, There are a lot of misconceptions of Canonical. A lot of people think they don't work upstream however they have employees that work solely on the kernel and others that work on Debian.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Canonical (afaict from talking to many people who work there) doesn't hire people to work directly on Debian or directly on the upstream kernel but to send Ubuntu stuff upstream.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's a gray area.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I might actually take that back... :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The Canonical-hired Ubuntu Desktop Team members work upstream.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it's unclear.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But ultimately the goal is to help Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, Not hire people to work on Debian, hire people who already do work on Debian. The guy who created Synaptic package gui was hired by Canonical to continue to work on Debian
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Still, a gray area, really.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Regarding the bug.... I need to determine the version of ubuntu-release-upgrader-core in 17.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, There are no individual package maintainers in Ubuntu, only teams, so Ubuntu Core Developers collectively maintain that package.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Not really. If they do it at all them they do it. It's not like they need to do it via policy or anything :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, That's a good point...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let me play with it, Darin.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, It depends. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK.  Let me know how I can help.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK.
<valorie> Blue Systems isn't really mysterious, it's just one rich guy who loves KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One other thing I think is worth noting is that some very, very specific areas of Ubuntu maintenance are Canonical-only. … For example, the Ubuntu Security Team is completely hired by Canonical, because at times they need to stay under strict NDAs. That's not to say something couldn't be worked out where an outside contributor contributed substantially enough to have that same access, but there are no instances nowadays of
<IrcsomeBot> people who do not work at Canonical having access to those. … There's also blueprints kept internally that are openly implemented but privately planned.
<valorie> his family makes sausage in Germany and his share of the profits he spends on KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah ok. :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, For example, the notes about implementing stacked squashfses are kept internally, and the details of which were told to me indirectly by someone on the Foundations team. … I might actually ask to see if they'd let me have access to those notes specifically. I don't like the idea of Ubuntu features being planned privately.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #84: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #85: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #59: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #60: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #149: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/161/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, Simple by default, powerful when needed, funded by sausages.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #86: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #199: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #261: FAILURE in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #262: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #200: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #39: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #271: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #69: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/112/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #96: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #392: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #129: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #113: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #113: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #393: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #257: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #106: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #275: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #258: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #276: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #206: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #107: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #111: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #61: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #112: ABORTED in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #80: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #142: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #155: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #403: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #356: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #66: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #117: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #112: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #63: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #100: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #404: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #357: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #101: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #78: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #119: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #240: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #153: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #130: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #364: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #201: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #88: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #365: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #55: ABORTED in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #111: ABORTED in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #112: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #127: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #56: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #113: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #87: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #113: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #114: ABORTED in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #105: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #80: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #87: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #61: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #115: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #105: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #258: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #150: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #66: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #282: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #76: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #80: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #70: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krdc build #513: FAILURE in 6.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krdc/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krdc build #514: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krdc/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #79: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #44: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #118: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #308: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #90: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #283: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #284: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #81: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #148: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #149: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #150: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #81: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #91: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #152: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #70: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #150: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #84: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #151: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #153: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #152: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2125: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2125: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2125: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #154: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #153: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #85: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #86: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #155: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #154: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/154/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-18-gbc86cd0f * Carlo Vanini:  (2 files)
<pursuivant> Change version number to 5.8.0
<pursuivant> Update version number and changelog.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/bc86cd0f40d474ad7859e9a2a765e3cb259246b0
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk I also need that list of what's new in Kubuntu 18.04 so I can use it to make the release video :-)
<valorie> acheronuk: rofl
<valorie> don't forget pineapples!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #156: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #87: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #155: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #157: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #156: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/156/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, when I have one, you will! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/A2FeI8Eh/file_5322.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1105x688) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HTYYDHkV/file_5324.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> OH SNAP . . . trying that tonight :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> > snap … u wot m8?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> SNAP?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> its a phrase :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not antwhere public yet. still playing with it.....
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ahh that's fine . . . be sure to let me know when : … )
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma should REALLY update their previews!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, very much!
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #629: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1065: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1065/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1043: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1043/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #309: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #196: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #109: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #68: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #89: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_babe build #3: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_babe/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #135: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #2: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #134: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #74: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #104: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #104: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #66: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #216: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #62: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #136: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #57: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #78: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #454: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #68: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #85: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #63: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #140: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_babe build #3: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_babe/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #263: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #481: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #29: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #114: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #140: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #104: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #50: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #505: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #552: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #38: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts build #18: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #108: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #220: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #47: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #52: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #69: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #54: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #62: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #435: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #47: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #264: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #40: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #107: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #64: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #314: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #80: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #253: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #80: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #215: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #92: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #38: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #74: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #103: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #28: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #68: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #157: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #127: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #39: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #91: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #96: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #46: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #92: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #58: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #149: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #46: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #99: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #104: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #37: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #92: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #73: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #46: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #99: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #72: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #266: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #68: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #331: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #48: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #89: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #82: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #347: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #37: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #115: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #33: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #92: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #84: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #24: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #219: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #41: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #21: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #60: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #118: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #413: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #45: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #41: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #35: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #163: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #45: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #58: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #50: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #53: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #191: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #398: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #26: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #96: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #59: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #91: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #15: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #107: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #115: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #105: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #357: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #44: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #125: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #38: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #35: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libmediawiki build #38: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libmediawiki/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #418: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #44: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #43: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #306: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #86: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #105: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #198: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #547: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #117: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #42: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #392: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #24: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #163: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #266: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #440: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #48: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #189: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #16: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #324: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #113: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #108: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #101: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #292: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #80: ABORTED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #57: ABORTED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #26: ABORTED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #57: ABORTED in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #6: ABORTED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #72: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #157: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #82: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #39: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #158: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #100: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #29: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #93: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #59: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #69: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #53: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #87: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #100: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #3: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #73: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #108: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #100: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #81: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #97: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #90: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #70: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #85: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #93: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #93: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #92: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #75: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #66: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #97: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #116: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #60: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #55: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #92: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #105: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/105/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham is the Meta+arrow tiling in 5.13 going to be in Kubuntu or no?  … Also is the Meta+Up key for the horizonal 50% at top tiling? … Or does the tiling work like in other DEs where it is context aware such as when tiled 50% on the top you hit Meta+left to get a quarter tiling? (I assume not this)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #106: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #98: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #116: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #109: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #67: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #92: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #95: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #96: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #93: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #225: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #87: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #95: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #253: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/253/
 * kfunk just upgraded to Bionic \o/
<tsimonq2> \o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #15 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #630: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/630/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<mamarley> Hi santa_!
<BluesKaj> hey santa_
<santa_> acheronuk: I have just sent that messagelist patch to KDE's phab, so if you whish, you may upload a new package to bionic with what we have in kubuntu_bionic_archive
<acheronuk> santa_: cool. I'll take a look in a short while. thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #476: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #335: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #336: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #15: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #477: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #171: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #172: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2126: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2126: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2126: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2127: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2127: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2127: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #216: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/217/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] xbesnard opened pull request #11: Kubuntu 18.04 lts (master...kubuntu-18.04-LTS) https://git.io/vxn2a
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @MichaelTun, @nggraham ^^ :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Not unless we cherry-pick the patch, since it went into Plasma 5.13, and Kubuntu 18.04 will ship with Plasma 5.12 LTS. We don't yet have that cool feature where you can do (Meta +Left, then up) to quarter tile
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Cherry-picking patches is trivial
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> feel free to file a task to cherry-pick the patch into 5.12 for 18.04; it's a very low-risk patch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just file a bug and assign it to me.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also, peruse is now installable in Bionic! \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Figuring out which commit that was would certainly help. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/commit/?id=f1f97bb3956be03151bb1741cfb44429a0f724d9
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'm filing the thing now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/94/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T8251
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, No I meant like an actual bug in LP. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can close LP bugs from the changelog, not Phab issues.
<yofel> FYI: jenkins going down for maintenance in a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> is the Ctrl+H thing making it in Kubuntu 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @tsimonq2, personally I think I would prefer to centralize tasks in one place; it would get awfully confusing to have tasks in both Phabricator and also Launchpad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #94: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #95: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<yofel> if the change requires a feature freeze exception you do need a LP bug though. No idea if that's the case here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #86: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, It's not a task, it's a bug.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And to use Launchpad, that's standard procedure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel, Right
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Although I think this is UIF, not FF, and infinity said last night that flavors are welcome to break UIF
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @tsimonq2, How is the lack of a new feature a bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if it's necessary, I can file a Launchpad bug though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Maybe I'm being too picky here. Sorry.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But LP makes the most sense to me for this.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Please
<yofel> nggraham: think of it as a process ticket that someone can approve, and LP is the tool being used so far. That's how things work once the freezes are in effect
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> - Baloo: Set 'only basic indexing=true'
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Did we discuss this? I'm not sure I agree with this change. This turns off full-content indexing, right? That's removing a pretty nice feature
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (From https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/1:18.04ubuntu6)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Other changes look good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also an annoying featrure that irks many users, and should be opt-in, not opt-out.  many distros do the same
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> how is it annoying to have the contents of your files searched? Did we have a discussion about this?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Basically everyone I know who uses a computer, on any platform (mac, windows, linux) uses and benefits from full-content indexing
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #631: STILL FAILING in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1066: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1066/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1044: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1044/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #89: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #101: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #92: FAILURE in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #89: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #70: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #40: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #98: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #64: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #107: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #108: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #100: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #106: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #41: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #104: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #107: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #46: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #132: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #117: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #68: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #48: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #84: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #98: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #94: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #99: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #101: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #61: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #76: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #49: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #101: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #97: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #86: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #104: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #99: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #113: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #76: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #81: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #61: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #105: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #86: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #86: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #57: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #71: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #100: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #100: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #69: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #56: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #59: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #97: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #103: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #92: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #53: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #88: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #82: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #101: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #159: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #84: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #56: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #93: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #41: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #71: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #99: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #35: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #94: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #33: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #69: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #104: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #41: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #102: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #90: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #46: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #56: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #64: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #107: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #105: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #44: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #85: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #62: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #102: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #60: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #87: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #82: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #49: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #98: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #73: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #77: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #61: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #108: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #109: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #108: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #60: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #62: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #104: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #78: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #71: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #105: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #102: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #87: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #82: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #81: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #82: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #70: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #39: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #59: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #64: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #72: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #83: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #57: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #77: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #42: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #98: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #102: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #92: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #101: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #69: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #58: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #93: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #47: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #99: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #87: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #102: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #118: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #100: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #107: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #95: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #106: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #69: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #50: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #93: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #83: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #102: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #105: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #426: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #166: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #374: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #249: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #113: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #104: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #54: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #187: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #427: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #167: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #375: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #114: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #250: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #160: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #65: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #70: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #188: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #101: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #105: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #84: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #98: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #103: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #569: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/569/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #570: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #90: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #193: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #69: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #89: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #100: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #101: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #70: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #94: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #95: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #101: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #101: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #95: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #100: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #86: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #133: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #111: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #13: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/13/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Sticker, 382x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/g9pRfXQa/file_5335.webp
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller switch navigation back to single click (works very well in linux but is a disaster waiting to happen on Windows),,,
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> To discuss the indexing matter, I've filed https://phabricator.kde.org/T8256
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ...and now I shall go to bed. Talk to y'all later!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #110: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #111: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #173: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/173/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1757320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757320 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "Remove Qt 4 from the archive" [Medium,Confirmed]
<valorie> gettin' there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #174: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/174/
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> I filed the bug to track it
<tsimonq2> We're down to 330 packages
<tsimonq2> A lot of those can be removed with one sweep
<tsimonq2> valorie: I put it on the bug report, but I think it's reasonable to declare that 19.04 will not release with *any* Qt 4 packages.
<tsimonq2> ofc that can change if really needed.
<tsimonq2> But I think 18.10 might be cutting it a bit too close.
<tsimonq2> Dunno, we'll see.
<valorie> porting of KDE packages continues
<tsimonq2> Right.
<valorie> because the community wants to retire all old stuff or make it new, as needed
<tsimonq2> True.
<tsimonq2> And the funny thing is...
<tsimonq2> Qt 5.11 will be the last Qt 5 point release.
<tsimonq2> From there, iirc, the focus is on Qt 6.
<tsimonq2> So we might be completely removing Qt 4 just about when Qt 6 is coming around...
<valorie> still, it's a lot more bug-fixing these days in Qt too
<valorie> thank goodness
<tsimonq2> Absolutely.
<valorie> that's fine IMO
<tsimonq2> I'm super happy with the frequency of the point releases.
<tsimonq2> No, I agree. :)
<valorie> big changes are not a Good Thing
<valorie> necessarily
<tsimonq2> Depends.
<tsimonq2> I mean, you gotta have an LTS every once in a while...
<tsimonq2> But I wonder if Plasma 6 will be ready by the time 20.04 comes around. :)
<tsimonq2> It *might* be.
<tsimonq2> We'll have to see.
<tsimonq2> I mean, the timing would almost line up. But it might have to wait for 20.10...
<tsimonq2> Anyway, I should go to sleep.
<tsimonq2> valorie: I encourage you to subscribe to the Qt 4 removal bug.
<tsimonq2> o/
<valorie> heh, timeout error
<valorie> I'll try again in a few
<tsimonq2> Yeah no, so many packages are affected that you might just have to do it by email...
<tsimonq2> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<tsimonq2> Even then, it took like 10 minutes for LP to process my requests...
<tsimonq2> Huge bug!
<valorie> poor LP
<valorie> it doesn't even wanna log me in
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Night.
<valorie> thanks for all that work, tsimonq2
<valorie> sleep well
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2018/03/unsetting-qt_qpa_platform-environment-variable-by-default/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #97: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/97/
<dantti> is it too late to try to push a new pkg to 18.04?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2128: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2128: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2128: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2128/
<acheronuk> dantti: as in what?
<dantti> I would like to have cutelyst 2 in it, sadly it took a bit longer to get it ready :/
<acheronuk> is this a new source? no existing source?
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> achernuk: there's source, cutelyst is opensource.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tomazcanabrava, I mean a source package in the ubuntu archive
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> then I can't say.
<acheronuk> but yes, a new source package can in theory still go in. an existing one with a new feature version, would need a feature freeze exception
<dantti> yes, new source
<dantti> I have done an initial packaging for an older version but I didn't manage to split the modules into packages 
<acheronuk> dantti: what time zone are you in?
<acheronuk> can you come back this evening UTC time?
<acheronuk> we have a MOTU in the team that can upload new sources, but it would need to be accepted by archive admins. he is on USA time
<dantti> -03
<dantti> right, in UTC what time would that be?
<dantti> ximion managed to include Apper in 18.04, but I think he is busy to help me with the packaging ATM
<acheronuk> UTC is 13:35 here
<dantti> so in +/- 4 hours?
<acheronuk> well, I think he has the week off, so could be earlier. just wanted to make sure it wasn't very late where you are
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: can you assist when you drag yourself from napping?
<acheronuk> lol. just git IRC noticed "-tsimonq2- I'm sorry, but I'm away (Sleeping)"
<acheronuk> so dantti if you can check in later, or email our devel list, we can have a look: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<dantti> ok, just subscribed, will write a mail then
<acheronuk> aha! https://dantti.wordpress.com/2018/03/20/cutelyst-2-released-with-http-2-support/
<dantti> :)
<lisandro> Noskcaj: any chance you can update convertall in debian? specially if you can switch to qt5
<lisandro> I might actually propose you a debdiff
<sitter> dantti: btw, in case you have anything you want to do in libdebconf-kde, I'll do a release of libdebconf-kde to refresh translations and get the quit fix out. probably next week.
<dantti> sitter: no problem, I think I tagged it some time ago due some Qt5 improvements
<dantti> in future it would probably make sense to decouple the protocol to the UI so that a QtQuick UI can be implemented
<dantti> but I have no idea when I'll have time to do that :P
<sitter> yep, I saw the modernizing commit. good stuff :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2129: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2129: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2129: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2129/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heyo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @dantti, I'm UTC-5
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I also stay up late. :P
<dantti> @tsimonq2: hi :)
<tsimonq2> dantti: Hey :)
<tsimonq2> So which package?
<dantti> cutelyst 2
<tsimonq2> Is it packaged?
<dantti> nope
<tsimonq2> Got a link to the upstream?
<dantti> I triad an old version
<dantti> but not very skilled at it :)
<dantti> https://github.com/cutelyst/cutelyst/archive/v2.0.0.tar.gz
<dantti> I should probably sign that tgz
<tsimonq2> That'd help, yeah
<dantti> done https://github.com/cutelyst/cutelyst/releases/download/v2.0.0/v2.0.0.tar.gz.asc
<dantti> tsimonq2: do you think my old pkg try could help? I think what gives most work is separating the modules into separated packages, of course it's also possible to be a single bundle
<tsimonq2> dantti: Sure, can you throw me the packaging?
<tsimonq2> I can file an ITP and Debian, get it in there, then sync.
<tsimonq2> s/and/in/
<dantti> do I send it by mail?
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<tsimonq2> Whatever works.
<tsimonq2> tsimonq2@ubuntu.com
<dantti> sent
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<santa_> good evening everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: hi, I have been reviewing our kmailtransport and the file placement seems to me very wrong
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #908: FAILURE in 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/908/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #352: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #171: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #206: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/151/
<acheronuk> santa_: kio-smtp is dead and gone
<acheronuk> anyway. not got time to look tonight. there was a was it was done as it was. if I recall correctly :/
<acheronuk> as usual, PIM being a comlete PITA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #909: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/909/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #207: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/207/
<valorie> " there was a was it was done as it was." so PIM!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #353: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/152/
<santa_> acheronuk: ack I don't think I will have the cahnges ready today either
<santa_> * changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #910: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/910/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. I'm having a beer, and not in the mood to delve into the  PIM ****hole :p
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> valorie: you never see the half of it! 🙄
<valorie> acheronuk: LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #911: STILL FAILING in 7.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/911/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #912: STILL FAILING in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/912/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #632: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1067: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1067/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1045: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1045/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #114: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #175: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #115: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #161: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #162: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/83/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk do you know if I can push this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+junk/installer-bionic to a different new branch?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> since it's not like this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful2 I can't merge
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 also to you too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #176: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/176/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> cyphermox https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/bionic/+merge/341870
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, You figured it out?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> maybe...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> or just pulled my work and made a new branch.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #113: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #56: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/56/
<tsimonq2> kfunk: bug 1757644> I got all packages tagged with qt4-removal from a script, just found your comment while I was manually sifting through these. :)
<ubottu> bug 1757644 in gammaray (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757644
<kfunk> :)
<tsimonq2> So indeed, you're right.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #70: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #114: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/114/
<blaze> from now on I'm fully bionic
<tsimonq2> \o/
<blaze> :p
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #115: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2130: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2130: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2130: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2130/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<lisandro> Noskcaj: ping!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2131: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2131: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2131: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #653: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/653/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/101/
<jbicha> please have a look at this ubiquity change to see if you need to make any changes LP: #1758082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758082 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Update ubiquity's Minimal Install page to match the spec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758082
<jbicha> there were no "code" changes (to Python scripts), only string changes and additions and rearranging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #392: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #286: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #393: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #287: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #394: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/394/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #913: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/913/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #633: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1068: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1068/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1046: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1046/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #86: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #163: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #115: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #112: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #116: STILL FAILING in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #164: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #113: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #119: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #177: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #90: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2132: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2132: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2132: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2132/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blaze> why bionic still has dput-ng? it's kind of outdated, uses python2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #128 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2133: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2133: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2133: SUCCESS in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #128: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/128/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun @nggraham @Valoriez @tsimonq2 @ahoneybun @DarinMiller et al. https://phabricator.kde.org/T7758#134111
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Some suggestions for cherry picking past classic KDE wallpapers ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> those look good.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Blue Curl or Dance of the Spirits would be fine. … PLEASE no on the Elarun. Oxygen design had its day and thankfully that era is over. … I don't like the default Plasma wallpaper because it's so brown for some reason. Just changing that it would be fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'd prefer something new and modern or a modified version of some plasma 5 wallpapers
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> I never liked oxygen controls but I liked the black plasma theme
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> certainly was not ever thinking of making Elarun the default!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Oh this is just for a connection?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> though the point of this was to take some things from the past
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, this was just to make a small wallpaper package to add besides the default.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Oh ok cool. Old stuff is fine with me in a collection. Sounds good 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Finally managed to fix k3b ffmpeg decoder plugin
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Right now the code looks like shift, need to work a bit more to get it in shape
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I don't have a preference.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I'll pinch the new lubuntu one then :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun @nggraham @ahoneybun valorie etc. Test package building in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> apt install kubuntu-wallpapers-bionic
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'll get out the travel lappy in a bit to test
<valorie> this will be a nice little addition to the LTS!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Now if I can get my changes to the installer pushed
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: ∆
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-24
<tsimonq2> kdesudo is finally gone
<tsimonq2> bug 1757682
<ubottu> bug 1757682 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757682
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2134: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2134: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2134: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2134/
<yofel> does someone know what timezone the "2pm" for the meeting is in?
<blaze> UTC?
<acheronuk> don't know for sure. 2pm UTC would be 8am for Aaron I think. so could be Denver time instead?
<blaze> acheronuk: have a job for ya
<blaze> please rollback this https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/k3b/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=bba9f40c21948db305a853737bb36df73ba803e3
<blaze> dunno why clive applied it, I was only experimenting
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I will not be able to make the meeting but I'd like to note that I did an MBF for removing Qt 4 by the 19.04 release: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt4-removal
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That involved doing the final bits to get kdesudo removed among other things.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> All in all I've gotten about 40 really really old packages removed so far.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The plan is to keep that going at a steady pace.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Any help on that would certainly be much appreciated.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Especially because Qt 4 is bitrotting and if it was possible it should not have been shipped in the LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But, oh well.
<yofel> 2pm utc wasn't an option on the doodle as far as I could see, hence my question. I'll see if I can be around later
<acheronuk> right. so likely time is 8pm utc?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> god ubiquity is a PITA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2135: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2135: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2135: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2135/
<yofel> yay, someone fixed the buttons in the bluetooth management to make their purpose obvious
<yofel> meh, someone broke the plasma spinner so plasmashell is using 100% cpu while it's active
<yofel> and I crashed plasma, that hasn't happened for a while o.O
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> file a bug please!
<yofel> Can't really. I can't reproduce what I did, got no crash report and apport didn't catch it.
<yofel> I can file a report though that after switching the bluetooth card power state plasma shows no bluetooth devices...
<yofel> oh, and does someone else have a black screen instead of sddm? (I can still input my password though, so sddm is running I guess...) Didn't happen a week ago
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No sddm updates since then...
<yofel> yeah, but like a thousand other things :/
<blaze> lemme check
<blaze> dpkg: warning: downgrading sddm from 0.17.0+p17.10+git20171231.1225-0 to 0.17.0-1ubuntu1
<acheronuk> sddm on todays daily iso seems ok. in a vm anyway. can't test on real hardware right now
<blaze> sddm is fine
<blaze> but I have a black screen instead of plymouth
<yofel> aaaaaah, something went wrong and while nvidia-prime reported "intel" as used driver, I was actually using the nvidia card
<yofel> and that can't render sddm it seems
<yofel> and the spinner being broken on nvidia has been happening since forever
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> on a postive side
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 966x599) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZvYohcOm/file_5387.jpg
<yofel> sweet
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I made some new strings for thsoe Kubuntu specific things, so just have to work out how to make sure they get recognised for translation
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel the time is Mountain Time.
<yofel> ok thanks
<yofel> my notebook is open, but I'll probably be read-only in the beginning then as I'll be busy for a while now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #129 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #129: ABORTED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #93: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #76: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #102: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #88: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #75: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #95: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #52: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #61: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #72: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #56: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #45: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #90: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #114: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #65: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #76: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #96: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #89: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #115: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #44: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/56/
<yofel> meeting, or did I get the time wrong again?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #72: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/11/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this is when I thought it was, too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #125: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #137: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/137/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sort of here, though may have to wander off at times
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #77: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #73: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #75: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #92: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #45: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/94/
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk wanders off
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #74: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #79: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/60/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> same: sort of here, will be in and out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Nate has commented in this, but FYI everyone else: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/86ptl2/kubuntu_1804_lts_w_plasma_512_lts_could_possibly/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/109/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sorry thought I would be home at this point.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> If peopleneed to do things we can have it same time next Saturday.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Very sorry.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/59/
 * valorie was just about to head outside.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #88: FAILURE in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #107: FAILURE in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #89: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #116: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #108: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #117: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #64: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So @nggraham, what's this Blur Effect people won't shut up about? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think it's worth investigating to include by default.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, proably what I am gettig after a 🍺, and another 🍺, and one more 🍺
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Nah, I gotchu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #54: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #99: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #97: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #78: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #109: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #47: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #91: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #104: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/81/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #86: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #98: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/88/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we could make a lot of people happy by backporting the new blur, but I think it might take a bit of doing. Here are the patches to KWin: … https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/commit/?id=0179f741bbd4cc01da5866fdf7b6a302869a099b … https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/commit/?id=977a5ef012c2a6ba46844d7b69c83d6b10cde32d … https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/commit/?id=0a22983beffe1daf987acee76de4f8617d9bfade …
<IrcsomeBot> https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/commit/?id=f8ff40271e4d5e13646281244b5d259ee65b7669 … https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/commit/?id=cc0325af41528b4f68e9f376c4d2d27ed1e28f11
<valorie> @nggraham I think it is a better idea to leave that for backports
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I agree
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's not a riskless change
<valorie> this is an LTS, and such large new changes that we've not tested
<valorie> not the right time
<valorie> that said, you are the product manager
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I think we're in agreement :)
<valorie> I think we always have to listen to our users but remember that those who speak up are a tiny minority
<valorie> and sometimes no is the best answer
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Idea: we should get some OEM contacts
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Cool, no problem
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as a develeoper, I would not be happy trying to backport and support such a large feature patch, that originates from a plasma release which is still nearly 2 months from even being a beta
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Right, that makes sense.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was just wondering what that all entailed.
<soshiant> i want link download repository for ubuntu trusty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2136: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2136: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2136: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2136/
<blaze> people are complaining in #falkon that gnome keyring plugin is missing inside bionic package
<tsimonq2> blaze: That's because it's no longer built upstream, as far as I remember.
<tsimonq2> Or its use is highly discouraged, anyway...
<blaze> it's because the dependency is missing
<tsimonq2> No
<tsimonq2> It's removed.
<tsimonq2> (I did this myself.)
<blaze> add libgnome-keyring-dev to control file
<tsimonq2> ?
<blaze> build dep
<blaze> or check my packaging at ppa:blaze/test
<blaze> I have falkon with gnome keyring plugin there
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> Oh, here we go: Debian bug 867947
<ubottu> Debian bug 867947 in src:qupzilla "qupzilla: Build-Depends on deprecated libgnome-keyring-dev" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/867947
<tsimonq2> I'm not putting a new build dep of that in the archive.
<tsimonq2> Find an alternative and I'll consider it. :)
<blaze> sigh
<blaze> this is idiotic, because gnome keyring is still there and people are willing to use it
<tsimonq2> That's out of my control.
<tsimonq2> All I know is that there's an RC bug in Debian on qupzilla saying *not* to include that as a dep...
<blaze> at least it's up to them to decide, and you're not leaving them a chance to export their passwords
<tsimonq2> There's a kwallet plugin.
<tsimonq2> blaze: I dunno, talk to jbicha with your concerns.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=867947
<ubottu> Debian bug 867947 in src:qupzilla "qupzilla: Build-Depends on deprecated libgnome-keyring-dev" [Serious,Open]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I linked it earlier. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2137: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2137: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2137: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #425: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #426: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #914: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #254: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #208: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #634: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/634/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #354: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #176: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #255: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #209: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #163: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #232: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #337: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #355: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #478: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #179: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #164: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #233: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #338: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #479: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #180: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #177: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #427: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #93: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #428: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1069: FIXED in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1069/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1047: FIXED in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1047/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #168: STILL FAILING in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #201: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #139: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #124: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #482: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #510: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #5: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #215: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #424: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #116: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #464: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #158: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #166: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #226: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #253: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #94: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #185: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #87: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #72: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #106: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #42: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #118: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #119: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #167: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #143: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #12: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #501: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #101: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #82: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/46/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2845: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2845/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2845: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2845/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2845: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2845/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2846: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2846/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2846: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2846/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2846: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2846/
<mparillo> Looks like PIM 18.12.3 landed in DD.
<mparillo> Opened Kontact and got an error dialog box. The Email program encountered a fatal error and will terminate now. The error was: Invalid parent.
<mparillo> Still it looked as if it would let me create a connection to an old hotmail account, but on re-starting kontact, I do not see any e-mail.
<mparillo> Options > Configure Kontact seems to crash, but maybe I am just too much of a newbie to use PIM.
<acheronuk> mparillo: same invalid parent message happened on kmail is run 18.04 in disco, and 18.08 in debian. it is not new with 18.12.3
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380171
<ubottu> KDE bug 380171 in general "KMail crash on first start" [Crash,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> ah and in Neon
<mparillo> Well it *IS* new for me, if only because it was the first time I tried PIM.
<acheronuk> mparillo: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405440
<ubottu> KDE bug 405440 in general "Kontact crash when click on configure kontact" [Crash,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> seriously, I think PIM gets worse!
<acheronuk> and mostly they just ignore bugs
<acheronuk> *bug reports
<mparillo> Everybody knows what a virtuous cycle is. In this case, not enough people use it, too few people report bugs, even fewer fix bugs (or even acknowledge them) and then rinse and repeat.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Well, you shouldn't grow your codebase that big, bringing in akonadis with multiple layers of abstraction, knowing that you couldn't handle it
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-19
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2847: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2847/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2847: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2847/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2847: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2847/
<acheronuk> mparillo: a fix for the kontact crash is hopefully on the way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2848: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2848/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2848: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2848/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2848: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2848/
<valorie> acheronuk: I've not had time to search bko, but I wonder if there is a fix for the falkon crash?
<valorie> I've had to go back to chrome for now
<valorie> yet on my travel lappy, no problems
<valorie> as far as I recall, they are both running the same system
<acheronuk> valorie: not aware of a crash. post some details and I'll try to look tomorrow
<acheronuk> fyi, I don't use falkon
<marco-parillo[m]> valorie: may be thinking of my difficulties with PIM
<acheronuk> perhaps
<valorie> even when I started it from cli I got few details which is why I didn't file a BR
<valorie> no dr k either
<valorie> aha! https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gNCBMC2Z52/
<valorie> got something this time
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-20
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2019-March/001335.html
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RikMills/Applications/MOTU
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #566: STILL FAILING in 4.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #29: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #567: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #234: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #131: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #181: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #182: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #114: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #115: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/115/
<mparillo> Not that I get a vote, but we can all wish Rik good luck on this MotU.
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #25: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2849: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2849: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2849: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2849/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2850: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2850: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2850: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2850/
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> Oh yea best wishes Rik
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @acheronuk, Totally just gave you a good comment. I think you've got this, but I don't count chickens before they're hatched.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> @Eickmeyer, thats a good policy, the egg might be an alligator
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @MichaelTunnell, "OMG.. ThAt ChicKen iS grEEen, aNd HaS shArRrrRp TEEtH!"
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> exactly!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YYXQsi0a/file_14172.mp4
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> @Eickmeyer, I choose to believe it
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @MichaelTunnell, You would know better than I..
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> @Eickmeyer, not really
<valorie> yikes!
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> well depends if you mean video editing or because I'm southern lol
 * valorie hopes that gator had a strap around the snout
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @MichaelTunnell, Yes.
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> @Eickmeyer, lol how dare you
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> @valorie the gif is fake but a good fake
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @IrcsomeBot, They turn into puppies if you lay them on thier backs.
<valorie> lolol
<valorie> they eat cats and small dogs in one bite!
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> @Eickmeyer that's only true if your scratch them in a counter clockwise circle
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @valorie, CHOMP!! om nom nom...
<valorie> and they can be *fast*
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @MichaelTunnell, "Who's a good gator! YOU'RE A GOOD GATOR! YES YOU ARE! NOw... give me back my hand and call 911.
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I saw and -- more scary, heard -- them in the Wekiva River near Orlando, Florida
<valorie> we were sitting around an outside fire, and heard a huge crash/splash
<valorie> friend turned on the searchlight and saw just a huge pair of glaring eyes in the river
<valorie> not the tree it sounded like
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> When I was 13 my family and I went to Florida for vacation and were going to watch a space shuttle launch (which was scrubbed), but while we were lining the river with the watch group, some gators decided to join the party a little downstream.
<valorie> wekiva river is paradise
<valorie> and you don't swim in that river
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> alligators are our moose . . . they are very cool and incredibly scary so you just hope they dont want to chat :D
<valorie> I've heard some moose stories, yeah
<Eickmeyer> We have elk in these parts. You don't want to mess with them if you know what's good for you.
<Eickmeyer> Especially the bulls.
<valorie> esp. in mating season
<valorie> usually they just walk away though
<valorie> but they are huge
<Eickmeyer> I had a bull elk try to confront me on the way home once. It wasn't going to end well for either one of us had he not stopped playing chicken first.
<valorie> when you were driving? or walking
<Eickmeyer> Evening, after sundown.
<Eickmeyer> Driving
<valorie> yeah, not sure how good their eyes are
<Eickmeyer> That was when I had a suburban. Now I have a 1-ton diesel pickup with a grill guard. Probably wouldn't have ended well for the elk in that case.
<valorie> right
<Eickmeyer> One got hit on I-90 on Monday. Looked like a crime scene.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> bad for all involved
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<valorie> ok, can't stay inside for another minute
<valorie> too nice out there!
 * Eickmeyer is off to get his son from school soon too
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-21
<valorie> weeeee, after a restart falkon starts right up
<valorie> and spectacle stopped crashing
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2851: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2851: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2851: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2851/
<blaze> can anyone reproduce an issue, which I encontered after my upgrade to disco
<blaze> mouse and touchpad became unusable in Plasma Wayland session
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> I can/will check in about 10 hours.
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> @blaze, Me missing wayland login option .. tried to reinstalled plasma wayland workspace
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2852: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2852: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2852: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2852/
<valorie> ooo, and happy happy joy joy - discover doesn't crash either!
<valorie> \o/ everything Just Works
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> And KDE Connect is back on the Play Store
<valorie> excellent
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-22
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @ahoneybun, Yeah, but is the SMS support back?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> Nm, answered my own question. \o/
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> glad I sat tight
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @blaze mouse is working fine under wayland. However touchpad is very slow and tap drag does not work unless I hard press to click and drag.  Also, touchpad settings in Sys setting are all greyed out so no ability to adjust anything.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Same laptop booted to latest version of Neon-Dev unstable and Wayland (includes Plasma 5.15.8, FW 5.57.0 and QT 5.12) has exact same symptons/issues.  So the problem does not appear to improving anytime soon...
<valorie> is that a new Qt version, @DarinMiller ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2853: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2853/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2853: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2853/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2853: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2853/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/103/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #168: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #35: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #33: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telepathy-morse build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telepathy-morse/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #25: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #39: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #41: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #34: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #34: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #29: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #41: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #36: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #34: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #55: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #44: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #45: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #52: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #38: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #21: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/21/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #43: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2854: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2854: SUCCESS in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2854: SUCCESS in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2854/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2855: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2855/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2855: SUCCESS in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2855/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2855: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2855/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell This is fun. Just tried a few of your suggested changes, and Plasma is not co-operating. Just ignoring some changed settings!
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> For example, it just utterly ignores a modified systemwide kglobalshortcutsrc 😢
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2856: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2856/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2856: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2856/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2856: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2856/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-24
<ahoneybun> almost morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2857: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2857/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2857: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2857/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2857: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2857/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, wow thats too bad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2858: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2858/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2858: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2858/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2858: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2858/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-16
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-17
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kfunk_> heya guys, I'm on Kubuntu 20.04 and I'm wondering if you're planning to upgrade the kdepim stack to sth more recent? right now it's stuck at 19.04. asking b/c I'm experiencing some issue wrt .ics event entries rendering in kmail.
<kfunk_> (which is fixed in later kmail versions)
<RikMills> kfunk_: yeah, I intend to do it under a feature freeze exeption as soon as I can
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-18
<kfunk_> RikMills: okay, good luck :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-19
<RikMills> mamarley, DarinMiller, mparillo etc can you please test framworks in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3978
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> I got two warnings about services that may need to get restarted (cups was one of them).  I simply selected the default, because I will be re-booting anyway. 
<RikMills> that would be glib update
<RikMills> glibc
<mparillo> Thanks, that matches my recollection. I re-booted (sorry, I up-arrowed to systemctl reboot instead of testing the kicker), but after a reboot all seems reasonable. the kicker and krunner work, Kinfocenter reports KDE FW 5.68, and Libre Office, System Settings, konsole, Firefox, Dolphin, Kate, and Discover all pass the 30-second test.
<mamarley> RikMills: It seems to work fine here as well, thanks for the effort!  (Sorry for the slow response, I was sleeping when you first posted.)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ppa 3978 installed here with no issues and no prompts.  I have not restarted or logged in/out so trying that now...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> All is well after a restart....
<IrcsomeBot> <X> What do we test though? Packaging or software regressions?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Testing is 2 parts: 1) package download/install without conflicts <- report issues to Rik; 2) Software issues related to new packages <- file bugs at bugs.kde.org
<valorie> Hi folks, have y'all seen https://wiki.xubuntu.org/qa/new_tester_start ?
<valorie> I was wondering if anyone has the time to steal that for us?
 * valorie is sorta busy with the begining of GSoC
<genii> Is it even spring yet?
<mparillo> When I look at wiki.kubuntu.org/QA I think it re-directs to the KDE wiki, and I see: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu#Testing
<mparillo> Sorry, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/QA
<valorie> genii: the students are beginning to upload draft proposals
<valorie> pretty much the busiest time for me
<valorie> mparillo: we do have something but IMO it could use a lot of improvement
<valorie> if we want more testers, and I think we DO
<genii> valorie: Ah, my condolences
<valorie> it's rather fun, usually
<valorie> if the students listen to guidance
<mparillo> I am happy to do the initial cut and paste, but where should the target be? Something like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/QA/Testing or https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu#Testing
<valorie> mparillo: I personally prefer the kde wiki
<valorie> but if you can deal with moinmoin do it!
<valorie> would be awesome to have something to point people to
<valorie> and I assume that some of their links can be reused
<mparillo> OK, starting with the KDE wiki.
<valorie> you rock
<valorie> <3
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-20
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-21
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> I started to add a bit to https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu#Testing, but what is the difference between Community and User base (https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Contribute#Testing)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-22
<valorie> userbase is for user docs, mostly
<valorie> like Amarok user docs are there
<valorie> community is for ....community stuff
<valorie> everythign for GSoC is there, for instance
<valorie> techbase is for devels outside of KDE who want to use frameworks or other code bits in their own applications, etc.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<valorie> Tuxist: what up?
<valorie> fix or I'll have to kickban you
